# 3D Mark 06 Punkte...!



## chief_jone (24. Dezember 2007)

HI
Ich hab ohne CPU OC 4989 P gemacht, mit CPU@3,0Ghz 5200P!!!
Wie ist das Ergebnis zu werten, gut für mein Sys...geht da noch mehr?
Graka läuft @ stock!


----------



## niLe (24. Dezember 2007)

Absolut im erwartbaren Bereich 



> ...geht da noch mehr?





> ...Graka läuft @ stock!....CPU@3,0Ghz...



Die Frage beantwortest du dir ja mehr oder weniger selbst


----------



## Player007 (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe mit meinen System auch so ca. 5300 Punkte.
Also liegt deine Punktzahl im Rahmen


----------



## chief_jone (24. Dezember 2007)

nie schrieb:


> Absolut im erwartbaren Bereich
> 
> 
> Die Frage beantwortest du dir ja mehr oder weniger selbst




tjoa wo du recht hast..
dann greif ich als nächstes wohl mal  die graka an, die hat ja noch ordentlich reserven dank meinem S1, trotz bastelkleber+ram kühler mod 
Ach ja:
wie sollt ich denn den ram laufenn lassen, auf 750 oder 938??


----------



## CrashStyle (24. Dezember 2007)

Finde das Ergebnis ganz ordentlich!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chief_jone (24. Dezember 2007)

tjoa, der Quad und die GTS rocken mein Sys halt kurz weg


----------



## Mantiso90 (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaub ich spiel mir wieder xp drauf, da hat man dann im gegensatz zu vista noch ca 800 punkte mehr^^


----------



## Piy (24. Dezember 2007)

hey crash, schonaml die gts übertaktet?  ich hab mit q6600@2,8 ghz und 8800gts 320 12680 punkte


----------



## Tommy_Lee (24. Dezember 2007)

Hey

Schalte mich mal wieder mit ein, habe jetzt 3 Tage lang das was geht aus meinem System rausgeholt.

12692 Punkte!!! Insgesamt sagen mir Mark 06, ich wollte die 13000 Punktemarke schaffen, aber unter Vista macht mein CPU die 3500Mhz nicht mit. 3400Mhz und 850Mhz Speicher bei 4-4-4-12 (geht da beim Speicher noch mehr?).

Nun also ich finde ich liege das gut oder?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Tom


----------



## kmf (24. Dezember 2007)

Tommy_Lee schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Schalte mich mal wieder mit ein, habe jetzt 3 Tage lang das was geht aus meinem System rausgeholt.
> 
> ...


Ganz toll!  Du hast etliche Punkte mehr unter SM 2.0 und 3.0 erreicht und bist nur ganz wenig schlechter bei der CPU als ich und trotzdem hab ich über 12800 auf Anhieb mit meiner 8800GT erreicht. Das kann ja ned sein, dass die CPU unter XP so stark gewertet wird. 

Hab mal die CPU spaßeshalber auf 3,2 Ghz zurückgesetzt, dann sind es nur noch so um die 12500.

Der Benchmark ist irgendwie für'n Popo unter Vista oder unter XP. Such dir's aus.


----------



## Sil3ncer (25. Dezember 2007)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Finde das Ergebnis ganz ordentlich!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kann das sein, dass deine CPU so viel Unterschied macht?? Ich habe die gleiche GraKa einen E6750 Prozessor 2gb ram alles auf p35-ds3 und ich erreiche wenn mich nicht alles täuscht um die 8500 Punkte


----------



## Tommy_Lee (25. Dezember 2007)

Auf wem ist das bezogen? Gefunden.

Nun der Quad oder Doppel Dual Core bringt mehr im Banchmark, da er ja über "4 Kerne" verfügt und so mehr Berechnen kann.

mfg

Tom


----------



## Sil3ncer (25. Dezember 2007)

Ist ja krass. hätte nicht gedacht, dass das 3000 Punkte ausmacht. Vorallem ist mein dual-core ja auch höher getaktet.


----------



## Tommy_Lee (25. Dezember 2007)

Ja aber so viele Punkte sind das nun auch wieder nicht. 

Weil bin da ja auch drüber mit meinem Rechner, wenn ich einen Quad 45nm Q9450 (2,66) mein eigen nehne auf denn ich warte, werde ich hoffentlich ordentlich abgehen.

mfg

Tom


----------



## lizardking78 (25. Dezember 2007)

Hier mal meins-im noch Aufbaustadium-eine Graka liegt noch rum,Board noch nicht da!


----------



## dorow (28. Dezember 2007)

15370 Punkte beim 3D Mark 06


*Mein System:*
Intel Core2Quad Q6600
ASUS Maximus Formula SE
Kingston HyperX DIMM 2 GB DDR2-1200 Kit
Leadtek WinFast PX8800 Ultra Leviathan
3x250GB Seagate
WinXP Professional


----------



## CrashStyle (29. Dezember 2007)

@Piy Mein Gts ist übertaktet auf die unten geanten zahlen.


----------



## Bahamut-87 (30. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Jungs!
Wollt mal fragen ob 8700-9300Punkte für mein System denkbar sind?
Also folgendes ist verbaut:Asus P5B-E Plus,E6400@2,13Ghz,Gainward 8800GT@Stock,2GB DDR2 800 MDT.
Finde das das ziemlich wenig punkte sind.
Kumpel hat mit E6750@3,2Ghz und XFX 8800GTS 512MB so um die 12000Punkte auf den Default Werten.


----------



## Player007 (30. Dezember 2007)

Dein Prozessor ist ja auch eine Ecke langsamer, und die Grafikkarte ist auch ein bissl langsamer, also von daher kommt deine Punktzahl, so ungefähr hin.


----------



## Bahamut-87 (31. Dezember 2007)

So da ja gesagt wurde das es zum teil auch am Prozi Takt liegen kann bin ich grad ma am testen.
Bei 2.667Ghz und Ram 833Mhz bekomm ich so ca. 10400Punkte nur laüft mein Ram dann nicht Prime stable geht nur bis 800 egal bei welcher Spannung
Bei 350*8=2800Mhz bekomm ich ca. 10900-11000Punkte
Dachte nicht das das so stark skaliert ma sehen was passiert wenn ich meine GraKa oce


----------



## Sil3ncer (31. Dezember 2007)

Bahamut-87 schrieb:


> So da ja gesagt wurde das es zum teil auch am Prozi Takt liegen kann bin ich grad ma am testen.
> Bei 2.667Ghz und Ram 833Mhz bekomm ich so ca. 10400Punkte nur laüft mein Ram dann nicht Prime stable geht nur bis 800 egal bei welcher Spannung
> Bei 350*8=2800Mhz bekomm ich ca. 10900-11000Punkte
> Dachte nicht das das so stark skaliert ma sehen was passiert wenn ich meine GraKa oce




kann das sein dass ich dann mit 8800gts 320 mb e6750 @ 3.400MHz und ddr 850MHz 8900 punkte bekomme???? mir erscheint das wenig


----------



## lizardking78 (3. Januar 2008)

Bahamut-87 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs!
> Wollt mal fragen ob 8700-9300Punkte für mein System denkbar sind?
> Also folgendes ist verbaut:Asus P5B-E Plus,E6400@2,13Ghz,Gainward 8800GT@Stock,2GB DDR2 800 MDT.
> Finde das das ziemlich wenig punkte sind.
> Kumpel hat mit E6750@3,2Ghz und XFX 8800GTS 512MB so um die 12000Punkte auf den Default Werten.


 
Also denke auch das da was nicht stimmt...habe zwar eine Gts aber soviel weniger kann doch nicht sein...!


----------



## Piy (3. Januar 2008)

pcgh222 schrieb:


> kann das sein dass ich dann mit 8800gts 320 mb e6750 @ 3.400MHz und ddr 850MHz 8900 punkte bekomme???? mir erscheint das wenig



das kann wirklich nicht angehn. ich hab auch ne 8800gts320 (oced) und meinen q6600 @ 2,8gb
und ich hab 12680 punkte.

eist oder so noch aktiviert?


----------



## de-bert (3. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab mal ne frage:

Ich hab heute meine Asus 8800GTS 512mb bekommen und dann mal 3Dmark 06 gestartet. Ich krieg gerade mal 500 Punkte mehr als mit meiner alten 8800GTS 320mb bei gleicher Auflösung und so. 

Kann es sein das die CPU die Graka limitiert?

Danke


----------



## chief_jone (3. Januar 2008)

das kann nicht sein das ist so


----------



## niLe (3. Januar 2008)

Eben wie schon bei pcgh222...


----------



## KrickKrack (3. Januar 2008)

Ich hab 12887 Punkte geschafft.
Allerdings mit einer GTS 512 @Stock und nicht wie unten steht mit einer 1950Pro. Der 6750 läuft auf 3.0GHz


----------



## o!m (3. Januar 2008)

Stabile 12794 sind es bei mir.


----------



## GamerPC (3. Januar 2008)

also ich hab 11638 Punkte erreicht! 

System:

Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 @ 2,67GHz
Gigabyte P35-DS4
2GB Corsair XMS2 DDR2 800MHz
PNY 8800GTS G92 512MB @ Standard
Corsair HX520W

WinXP Home SP2


----------



## Malkav85 (4. Januar 2008)

Bei mir sinds 12065 Punkte, da ich den neuen Omega Treiber verwende und dieser statt mehr Leistung mehr Bildqualität vermittelt 

Aktuelles System: 
C2D 6700 @ 3,4Ghz
ASUS Commando (P965)
2GB DDR2 1066 OCZ SLI
MSI OC 8800 GT 512MB @ TR HR-03 Plus (700/1800/1010)
4x 250GB Samsung S-ATA, 1x 500GB Samsung S-ATA
X-Fi Xtreme Gamer
Lian Li V2000B+


----------



## dorow (4. Januar 2008)

16061 Punkte beim 3D Mark 06

*Mein System:*
Intel Core2Quad Q6600
ASUS Maximus Formula SE
Kingston HyperX DIMM 2 GB DDR2-1200 Kit
Leadtek WinFast PX8800 Ultra Leviathan
3x250GB Seagate
WinXP Professional


----------



## Mantiso90 (4. Januar 2008)

Hab 14000 Punkte mit Vista  Home Premium x86
Sys: Siehe unten ^^

Werde demnächst mal den Prozzi höher takten, das die graaka mit dem besser harmoniert im 3dmurks^^


----------



## dorow (4. Januar 2008)

Mantiso90 schrieb:


> Hab 14000 Punkte mit Vista Home Premium x86
> Sys: Siehe unten ^^
> 
> Werde demnächst mal den Prozzi höher takten, das die graaka mit dem besser harmoniert im 3dmurks^^


 
Würde mich schon mal Interessieren wie dein System mit höheren CPU Takt abschneidet.
Dann habe ich auch mal einen direkten Vergleich, da wir ja beide ein fast gleichwertiges System haben.


----------



## Mantiso90 (4. Januar 2008)

Denke mal mit 3.6 Ghz werde ich mit den jetzigen taktraten der graaka um die 15 k punkte haben.Wenn ich dann die graaka noch bisschen hochzieh, dann bestimmt im gleichen Bereich wie du^^


----------



## Gorrestfump (7. Januar 2008)

11250 Punkte

System:
E6550 @ 3,2GHz
2x OCZ 1024MB CL4 @ CL5
MSI P35 NEO-F
ATI HD2900Pro 256Bit 512MB @voltmod:1,15V @820/1030 - gibt's neu schon für 130-160 
Windows XP Professional

Screenshot wird nachgeliefert, sitze bis zum Wochenende an meinem Laptop


----------



## Tommy_Lee (7. Januar 2008)

Hm da sollte aber mehr drin sein als 11250 Punkte.

Bin auf 12692 Punkte gekommen und ich bin leider beim Maximumwert angekommen. Mehr ist mit dem CPU und der Karte nicht drin.

Zum Zocken reichts erst mal noch, mal sehen was die Preise nun so sagen und die kommenden Games.

mfg

Tom


----------



## Gorrestfump (7. Januar 2008)

Tommy_Lee schrieb:


> Hm da sollte aber mehr drin sein als 11250 Punkte.



Jep da hast du recht: 
CPU und GPU wurde nicht am Maximum betrieben. 
GPU verträgt nochmal 20-30MHz und bei der CPU sollte auch noch mal was gehen. Jedoch hab ich mit den Einstellungen bisher nur Crysis gebencht.


----------



## Tommy_Lee (7. Januar 2008)

Ohman ist das schwer alles zu entscheiden, möchte mir an sich ein 780i Kaufen, um wenn ich Günstig eine zweite GTX kriege diese im SLI zu benutzen. Aber dazu kommt ganz klar der Q9450 (12MB) vom Preis/Leistung wird dieser hoffentlich den Q6600 ablösen können. Der sagt mir nicht so zu wird einfach zu Warm das Teil, habe Wakü aber der Q9450 hört sich Interessant an. Wann wird es ihn nun geben? Welches Asus Board für SLI 780 sollte man nehmen. Sollte mit dem Maximus Formula vergleichbar sein.


  Jop also ich habe ja 64Bit Windows drauf, und Vista Arbeitet damit viel besser habe meinen A-Data zumindest einen geschmort. Brauche einen Mindestmultiplikator von 9 habe derzeit ja 8 mal 425FSB anliegen unter XP hatte ich sogar 100Mhz mehr Stabil aber 3400Mhz sind 60% das reicht für diese CPU. Sie ist nichts anderes Gewöhnt. Temps Maximal ca. 22C° Windows (last) 40C°, habe derzeit einen 3 * 120 Radiator Aktiv auf 5V mit einem Zusätzlichen 30Liter Tank Wassertemperatur 23,4/5C° Raum 22C° funktioniert wie ich es mir gedacht habe. Gerade habe ich einen Adapter verbaut (so dass ich keinen Ausgleichbehälter mehr dazwischen habe, dieser hat dem Drück nicht standgehalten) an meiner Pumpe HPPS Plus (normal & power Mode). Super ich höre gerade mal die CPU Arbeiten und die Festplatte (GTX bei 60% nicht zu hören).

mfg

Tom


----------



## johnmclaine (8. Januar 2008)

tach auch,

ich habe mit einer 8800 gts 320, q6600 @2,8ghz, 4gb geil cl4 auf einem asus p5n32 - e sli plus ca. 10.600 punkte erreicht. auf drängen und positiven anmerkungen, habe ich mittlerweile zu einer ati 3870 mit 512 mb ram gewechselt. das system blieb ansonsten gleich und läuft mit xp. das ergebniss das ich dann erreichte, liegt bei 11.722 punkten.
ich bin mit meiner entscheidung soweit zufrieden und werde in nächster zukunft die graka noch ein wenig übertakten.

greedz john

Hier noch der ausdruck von 3dmark06


  Benchmark   
  Version   1.1.0   
  Width   1280   Height   1024   
  Anti-Aliasing   None   
  Anti-Aliasing Quality   0   
  Texture Filtering   Optimal   
Anisotropic Level   1   
  VS Profile   3_0   
  PS Profile   3_0   
  Force full precision   No   
  Disable HW shadow mapping   No   
  Disable post-processing   No   
  Force software vertex shader   No   
  Color mipmaps   No   
  Force software FP filtering   No   
  Repeat tests   Off   
  Fixed framerate   Off   
3DMark Score   11722 3DMarks 
  SM2.0 Score   4507    
  HDR/SM3.0 Score   5 K   
  CPU Score   4323    
  Manufacturer   Intel   
  Family   Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU @   2.40GHz   
  Architecture   64-bit   
  Internal Clock   2801 MHz   
  Internal Clock Maximum   2801 MHz   
  External Clock   311 MHz   
  Socket Designation   Socket 775   
MultiCore   4 Processor Cores   
Version   Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU @   2.40GHz


----------



## Repsol (8. Januar 2008)

Mahlzeit,

habe heute diese seite hier entdeckt und muss sagen N1


ich experementiere auch etwas rum^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## niLe (8. Januar 2008)

Das Ergebnis ist ja fast so gut wie dein Wallpaper 

Für eine GTS mit Dual Core schon ein echt gutes Ergebnis.


----------



## dorow (8. Januar 2008)

16291 Punkte beim 3D Mark 06

auf mein sysprofil mal drauf klicken



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigFoot (8. Januar 2008)

ich hab momentan 13335 punkte mit q6600@2,4ghz, 2gb OCZ 1066, 2xhd3870 aufm maximus formula SE ... werde in nächster zeit den prozi noch ein bisschen übertakten (und die karten vllt. auch ).

mfg


----------



## squall (8. Januar 2008)

kann leider nicht so mithalten, mit meinem Sys ! 

spielen, kann ich aber trotzdem noch und zwar immer noch über ein drittel aller Games, auf einstellungen high usw .... !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leeghoofd (8. Januar 2008)

Sind hier leute mit 8800GTS 512 ? was ist ein gute GPU clock, Shader und ram clock um 3dmark zu benchen , habe einem EVGA 8800GTS 512 auf den weg, hoffe er ist besser als den 8800GTX

Meine heutige score mit Q6600, 8800GTX und XP Pro 64




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cugas (10. Januar 2008)

allerdings nicht 100% stabil, 17555 Punkte


----------



## chief_jone (10. Januar 2008)

HI
Bei euch allen zeigt der 3DMARK 062048 mb ram an, bei mir zeigt er nur 2032 an!
CPU-Z sagt 2048mb...
kann das was mit den einbrüchen meines pc unter last (bei Crysis u.Ä. anspruchsvollen spielen bild weg, nur ein bios reset hilft zum booten...!) zu tun haben?


----------



## dorow (10. Januar 2008)

Cugas schrieb:


> allerdings nicht 100% stabil, 17555 Punkte


 
Was für eine (oder 2 im SLI / Crossfire)Grafikkarte hast du?

Da mal drauf klicken 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cugas (10. Januar 2008)

So jetzt aber stabil immo noch. 17400Punkte

2 zotac 8800gt sli

Für Luftkühlung ganz ok.





System

Q6600@3.6GHz (8x450MHz)
XFX 680i Sli
2x1024 OCZ ddr2-800
2xZotac 8800GT 
Scythe Mugen
Windows Vista


----------



## loot (10. Januar 2008)

So nun und ich mal......


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (11. Januar 2008)

So hier mein Ergebnis: 5958

MFG


----------



## Bethsoftfan (11. Januar 2008)

Ihr habt's alle gut

Ich hab nen XP 2400+ und ne GeForce 7600GS 256 MiB

Ergebniss: (nich lachen!)
3DMark Score : 740 Marks
SM 2.0 Score : 237 Marks
SM 3.0 Score : 306 Marks
CPU Score : 611 Marks

ganz nett oder?

EDIT : wie macht man noch gleich Screnns, und wo liegen die dann?


----------



## niLe (11. Januar 2008)

Mittels "Drucken"...die liegen dann im Arbeitsspeicher => Paint öffnen -> einfügen


----------



## Bethsoftfan (11. Januar 2008)

Thx,

Ein Bild, sry, hab 2 mal 1280x1024(2 Bildschirme) also sehr weit rechts!

Edit : achja, hab ich's vergessen : ich kann den CPU auch noch auf 1000 Mhz (letzte Bootfähige Einstellung) untertakten! und noch die Graka auf 50/400 (k.p. warum ich mittm Ati-tool kein Memorytakt ändern kann!, is ne 7600GS 256MiB von Sparkle!)!, dann werd ich wohl im niedrigsten Wert gefährlich!

tschuldige, hier auch noch mit GPU-Z und CPU-Z sowie latancy.exe!
(was man nicht alles mit 2 Bildschirmen machen kann^^)


----------



## gdfan (12. Januar 2008)

Das ist meine Punktzahl: 14315

System siehe sysprofile












			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bethsoftfan (12. Januar 2008)

Hab nen bissl derber untertaktet :
Nun hab ich den XP 2400+ auf 1035 MHz laufen (FSB 69),
Den Ram auf 100 MHz, sowie die Graka auf 50/400!

Das hat vieleicht geruckelt!

Ok ein Screen

Bis wann kann man eigntl. die Graka untertakten(ohne, das sie Schaden nimmt)?


----------



## dorow (13. Januar 2008)

16690 Punkte beim 3D Mark 06


auf mein sysprofil mal drauf klicken



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redfalcon (13. Januar 2008)

Futuremark - ORB - Project Comparison




			
				Main Test Results schrieb:
			
		

> *3DMark Score	8092 3DMarks*
> 
> SM 2.0 Score	3495 Marks
> 
> ...



Athlon64 X2 4800+
HD3850 256 MiB
2 GiB RAM


----------



## Yorkfield (13. Januar 2008)

Ich hab meinen kleinen e2140 auch mal mit einer 8800GT durch den 3DMark gescheucht.

*Ergebnis:* 12338 Punkte

System steht in der Signatur. Die CPU läuft mit 3,4 Ghz und der GT mit 734/1836/1026.


----------



## Bimek (13. Januar 2008)

Q6600 mit 8800GT SLI

mfg


----------



## PCTom (13. Januar 2008)

non OC 
man da geht schon was flöten wenn man unter Vista bencht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noppi4ever (15. Januar 2008)

Hier mal meine Ergebnisse , denke da geht noch mehr. CPU noch lange nicht am ende ist nur mit LuKü und habe 40°C bei Crysis Sehr hohe DeTails unter vista da geht nucht mehr


----------



## PCTom (15. Januar 2008)

noppi4ever schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Ergebnisse , denke da geht noch mehr. CPU noch lange nicht am ende ist nur mit LuKü und habe 40°C bei Crysis Sehr hohe DeTails unter *vista* da geht nucht mehr



du hast doch unter XP gebencht


----------



## noppi4ever (15. Januar 2008)

richtig aber zocken du ich crysis unter vista sieht ja da auch nochmals besser aus


----------



## Ace (17. Januar 2008)

@ noppi4ever
finde es schon sehr amüsant was Leute hier Pkt machen und das mit einer CPU die grade mal auf 3,2Ghz läuft
Photoshop läßt grüssen was


----------



## kmf (17. Januar 2008)

Ace schrieb:


> @ noppi4ever
> finde es schon sehr amüsant was Leute hier Pkt machen und das mit einer CPU die grade mal auf 3,2Ghz läuft
> Photoshop läßt grüssen was


Mach mal zart! Evtl. ist seine Karte übertaktet. Ich hab mit 3,47 Ghz auch um die 12800 ungerade. 

Und die Graka hab ich noch nicht angerührt. Aber ok, die ist vom Hersteller bereits moderat übertaktet.


----------



## noppi4ever (17. Januar 2008)

@ACE sicher sicher photoshop sowas brach ich bestimmt net DU Äh schuldigung SIE
sollten ja auch mal alles lesen oder ist doch nurmal die punktzahl finde ich es ging ja auch drum das da sicher noch mehr geht sie is ja net warm oder seh ich das falsch???


----------



## Ace (17. Januar 2008)

naja ich komme mit meinem E6850 @ 3,9Ghz und meiner 8800GTX 650/1050
mal auf 12743 mit XP deswegen merkwürdig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorrestfump (18. Januar 2008)

Ace schrieb:


> naja ich komme mit meinem E6850 @ 3,9Ghz und meiner 8800GTX 650/1050
> mal auf 12743 mit XP deswegen merkwürdig



Überhaupt nicht merkwürdig. Für dich als auch auch noppi4ever in diesen Taktungen sicher ganz normale Werte.
Die 8800GT ist bei 3DMark06 @ default ganz einfach stärker als eine GTX. 
Kein Grund hier jemandem Manipulation vorzuwerfen...


----------



## Dr.House (18. Januar 2008)

@Ace

Das ist schon komisch bei dir. mit GTX und 3,9 GHz Prozi so "wenig" Punkte.

Ich hab mit meiner GTS 320 und 6750@3,6 Ghz -13812 3DMarks unter Xp.

Bei dir stimmt was nicht. Meine GTS ist zwar übertaktet,aber auch mit Defaults hab ich 12650 Punkte.


----------



## Ace (18. Januar 2008)

Gorrestfump schrieb:


> Kein Grund hier jemandem Manipulation vorzuwerfen...



Das ist mehr als Witz gedacht mit dem Photoshop


----------



## Gorrestfump (18. Januar 2008)

Ace schrieb:


> Das ist mehr als Witz gedacht mit dem Photoshop



Dann solltest du aber mal deine "Witze" so aufbereiten, dass man sie auch als solche erkennt...
(aber hast ja brav deinen post ne Stunde später editiert)


----------



## dorow (20. Januar 2008)

16904 Punkte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denke das ist auch erst mal das Endergebnis.

auf mein sysprofil mal drauf klicken



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Custos (20. Januar 2008)

Ich habe jetzt auf meinem neuen System auch mal 3D mark 06 durchlaufen lassen und bin dabei auf 12331 Punkte gekommen.
Ich habe vom benchen nicht so die große Ahnung und wollte wissen, ob das Ergebnis für mein System gut ist?

EDIT: Woran kann es liegen, dass bei mir die Arbeitsspeichergöße nur mit 2032 MB, anstatt mit 2048 MB angezeigt wird?


----------



## Player007 (20. Januar 2008)

Ja deine Punktzahl ist sehr gut (Ich mit meinen 5300 Punkten^^), hast doch noch nix übertaktet oder?

Bei mir zeigt auch Vista nur 4093MB an, auch wenn ich 4096MB drin hab

Gruß


----------



## Custos (20. Januar 2008)

Ne, übertaktet hab ich noch nicht, da ich im Moment auch keine Spiele/Programme zuhause habe, die meine Hardware wirklich fordern würde.


----------



## uqbps (21. Januar 2008)

Hier die Pkte meines zweit Systems: 9733


----------



## funtron (22. Januar 2008)

meine ergebnisse uns system
CPU Typ                       QuadCore Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600, 3366 MHz (8 x 421)
                                           (Original: 2400 MHz, overclock: 40%)
Core Spannung                      1.400V (Orginal: 1.325 V)
CPU Multiplikator                    8.0x
CPU FSB                               420.0 MHz  (Original: 266 MHz, 

overclock: 58%)

Speicher                       2*1GB  G Skill F2-6400CL5-1GBNQ 
Speichergeschwindigkeit            DDR2-800 (400 MHz)
Tatsächlicher Takt            421 MHz (DDR) 
DRAM:FSB Verhältnis               1:1
Motherboard Name            Gigabyte GA-965P-S3
Grafikkarte                             Zodac AMP  nVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT
GPU Takt (Geometric Domain)    725 MHz  (Original: 700 MHz, overclock: 4%)
GPU Takt (Shader Domain)        1782 MHz  (Original: 1700 MHz, overclock: 5%)
Speichertakt                          1018 MHz  (Original: 1000 MHz)

und nun meine ergebnisse  

Auflösung:1360 * 768

3D Marks:            16050

SM 2.0 Score:        6613
HDR/SM 3.0 Score: 6812
Cpu Score:            5149

Auflösung: 1920 * 1080

3D Marks:            12107

SM 2.0 Score:        5135
HDR/SM 3.0 Score: 4485
Cpu Score:            5037

mal schauen ob da bei der cpu noch was geht wenn die wasserkühlung eingebaut ist die 8800gt ist schon langsam an der grenze mit dem orginal kühler.


----------



## funtron (22. Januar 2008)

wenn ich sehe das manche nicht glauben was für werte die leute haben kann ich nur schmunzeln, weil nicht jeder der einen Führerschein hat ist ein guter Autofahren.
Man muss sein System schon einstellen und pflegen damit auch Systemleistung nicht nur in Wärme umgesetzt wir. Ich kann meine Grafigkarte auch so einstellen das ich 
16* Antialiasing
Trancparency Supersampling
16* Anisotrop Filter 
Systemleistung auf Hohe Qualität 
und schon gehen die werte in den keller aber es geht ja hierbei erstmal die maximale leistung zu erreichen und bei Spiele stelle ich mein Rechner so ein das ich flüssig spielen kann bei 25 bis 50 fps und das es noch  gut aussieht.

ich habe eine Zotac AMP 8800 gt die läuft ab werk schon mit 700/1700/1000 Mhz und läst sich noch auf gute 725/1782/1018 Mhz und mein Q 6600 läuft mit 3366 Mhz bei einem fsb von 421 Mhz und da habe ich noch alles mit Luftkühlung und Zodac 8800 gt hat  auch noch orginal Kühler und da sind jetzt noch ein paar Mhz drin wenn ich jetzt noch meine wasserkühlung einbauenwürde .....  also man kann nicht sagen das die leute lügen oder fuschen bei manchen ist laufen noch diverse programe im hintergrund schau doch mal beim taskmanager bei der cpu auslastung was für eine grundlast du hast bei hatmeinem alte p4 den ich bis auf 4000 Mhz laufen hatte war die grundlast bei ca. 6 bis 10 prozent mit q6600 lige ich bei 0 bis 2 prozent win xp und vista verbräht gute 20 bis 35 prozent bei einen P4 mit 3000 Mhz  .


----------



## schneiderbernd (2. Februar 2008)

Hier mal mein vorläufiges Ergebniss!!


----------



## schneiderbernd (3. Februar 2008)

Update:


----------



## schneiderbernd (3. Februar 2008)

Cugas schrieb:


> So jetzt aber stabil immo noch. 17400Punkte
> 
> 2 zotac 8800gt sli
> 
> ...


Na da soll mal einer sagen die GTS wären nicht besser!


----------



## Jonnsta (3. Februar 2008)

sodala, hab auch mal gebencht.
passen die werte oder is das zu wenig (oder zu viel )?
Mein Sys steht in meiner Signatur, außer mein MB, das ist Gigabyte GA-P35-DS4 Rev.2
Die Version der Grakatreiber ist die 169.28. OS ist XP + SP2.

Greetz


----------



## Tommy_Lee (3. Februar 2008)

Ja die Werte sind ok .

So nun bitte ich euch auch mal http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=KVTuy9f0QnI sich das anzusehen, scheckt diese angaben selbst. Dann könnt ihr ja mal gucken wann in Deutschland es "Bumm" macht. (Viele denken jetzt sicher , wenn das so ist, dann vergesst es.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also dadurch das du halt einen Q6600 hast, geht das in Ordnung.

mgh

Tom


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Februar 2008)

Tommy_Lee schrieb:


> Ja die Werte sind ok .
> 
> So nun bitte ich euch auch mal http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=KVTuy9f0QnI sich das anzusehen, scheckt diese angaben selbst. Dann könnt ihr ja mal gucken wann in Deutschland es "Bumm" macht. (Viele denken jetzt sicher , wenn das so ist, dann vergesst es.)



Unheimlich


----------



## Yorkfield (3. Februar 2008)

So hab nun noch ein bisschen aus meinem System gekitzelt. 

12627 Punkte im 3DMark06. klick

Für nen kleinen E2140 und ne 8800 GT ganz ordentlich. Und das noch unter Vista


----------



## WallaceXIV (3. Februar 2008)

hier mal meine werte 3D Mark 06 Score: 14219 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skywalker7001 (8. Februar 2008)

12818 punkte
q6600@3,0 GHZ
HD3870@850/1250
weiter hab ich (noch) nicht übertaktet


----------



## kmf (17. Februar 2008)

Update:

E6700@3,46, GPU@720, Shader@1728 und RAM@1000. Lüfter auf 50%.

Genau 13000  mit dem 06er und 33500 mit dem 03er.


----------



## Ace (18. Februar 2008)

13421 Pkt.
E8400 @ 4,0GHz 8800GTX 630/1000




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atosch (18. Februar 2008)

10788 Pkt.

E4400@2,75Ghz 8800GT 512


Bilder Folgen


----------



## streega (18. Februar 2008)

schneiderbernd schrieb:


> Update:



RESPEKT !!! MIT EINER KARTE? WELCHE KÜHLUNG BENUTZT DU FÜR DIE GTS ?

Hier meine aktuellen Benchwerte :


----------



## SilentKilla (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

14269 3DMarks

Bild siehe Thumbnail.

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Februar 2008)

Mit XP-SP2 kam ich auf 13739 gesammt

SM 2.0 5787
HDR/SM 3.0 5512
CPU 4762

Wird inzwischen noch bissele mehr sein - da ich CPU hochgetaktet habe


----------



## Pet132 (22. Februar 2008)

oha, ihr mit eurem high end systemen.... da komm ich leider nicht dran. Ich habe nur 1490 Punkte xD... Auch wenn ich meine GraKa (520/540) Overclocke (550/540), bekomme ich nur 5-6 Punkte mehr ?!?!?!?! nenene....

http://www.sysprofile.de/id25346


----------



## Mantiso90 (23. Februar 2008)

Habe auch mal wieder gebencht.
Sys siehe unten


----------



## Player007 (23. Februar 2008)

Pet132 schrieb:


> oha, ihr mit eurem high end systemen.... da komm ich leider nicht dran. Ich habe nur 1490 Punkte xD... Auch wenn ich meine GraKa (520/540) Overclocke (550/540), bekomme ich nur 5-6 Punkte mehr ?!?!?!?! nenene....
> 
> http://www.sysprofile.de/id25346



Ja, so langsam haben alle eine DX10 Karte im Rechner, dann sind Punkte über 10000 leicht zu bekommen.
Naja, meine X1950PRO reicht noch ein paar Monate^^

Gruß


----------



## Ecle (23. Februar 2008)

Bethsoftfan schrieb:


> Ihr habt's alle gut
> 
> Ich hab nen XP 2400+ und ne GeForce 7600GS 256 MiB
> 
> ...



mh...mit 64 3000+ und 7600GT hab ich 3300Punkte...da kann irgendwas bei dir net stimmen. Soviel schlechter ist der XP auch wieder net


----------



## Cannibal Corpse (24. Februar 2008)

Ich habe 14.494 Punte erreicht.

mein system: siehe Signatur. Will aber die 15k Marke knacken^^

Screenshot kommt noch vom Ergebnis.


----------



## schneiderbernd (24. Februar 2008)

streega schrieb:


> RESPEKT !!! MIT EINER KARTE? WELCHE KÜHLUNG BENUTZT DU FÜR DIE GTS ?
> 
> Hier meine aktuellen Benchwerte :


nee mit 2xGTS natürlich! War aber noch nicht alles-da geht noch mehr,nächste Woche leg ich los wenn das Sys dann fertig ist! Gruß
Aber hey net schlecht mit den Karten!!


----------



## loot (24. Februar 2008)

so nun ich mal


----------



## holzkreuz (25. Februar 2008)

So und ich

Alles Standard Takt und Windows XP Pro 32-bit


----------



## Rene1000 (25. Februar 2008)

HI ich habe jetzt auch ma den test gemacht
ist die punktezahl ok für mein sys????
wen ich mein prozi auf 2,44 ghz übertackte hab ich ca. 8500 punkte


----------



## Kreisverkehr (25. Februar 2008)

so...
Mein Sys:
Athlon X2 5000+ Black Edition (multi auf 16, 1,325V)
HD3870 @ stock
3DMark06: 8100Punkte bei 1280x1024
Wenn ich mir die Frage erlauben darf: Woran kann diese niedrige Punktzahl liegen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rene1000 (25. Februar 2008)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> so...
> Mein Sys:
> Athlon X2 5000+ Black Edition (multi auf 16, 1,325V)
> HD3870 @ stock
> ...




vll an deiner graka 
weil wen ich mit meinem 4200 x2 oc besser bin als du mit den 5000x2 denk ich es liegt an der graka


----------



## JimBeam (25. Februar 2008)

Muss an der Graka liegen deine SM 2.0 Score ist viel zu niedrig, und ich mach @2,8Ghz mit meiner 3850 schon knapp 9.5k. 
Vielleicht iegendwas im Treiber falsch eingestellt? Stell mal alles auf Leistung.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (25. Februar 2008)

hab mal schnell auf performance gestellt, macht beim Sm2 auch nur 100Punkte merh.
ich benutze Catalyst 8.2

Sooo, bei 3,2 Ghz sinds nun 9900 Punkte.
Keine Ahnung an was das gelegen hat... Kann des sein, dass mit dem 7.9er Catalyst mehr Punkte zum rausholen sind?


----------



## Elkgrin (25. Februar 2008)

Schon geil, wie viele sich hier die 500 Dollar Prof-version leisten. *hust*


Mehr geht nicht:


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Februar 2008)

Elkgrin schrieb:


> Schon geil, wie viele sich hier die 500 Dollar Prof-version leisten. *hust*


 
Nun ja, man gönnt sich ja sonst nix


----------



## Rene1000 (26. Februar 2008)

welche prof edition meint ihr?!


----------



## der8auer (26. Februar 2008)

3DMakr06 Professional 

http://shop.futuremark.com/shop/


----------



## Rene1000 (26. Februar 2008)

für 3d mark kann ma sich doch bestimmt auch n key online suchen für pro..
oder net da muss man kein kaufen^^


----------



## der8auer (26. Februar 2008)

Nana  Sowas ist doch illegal. Das macht hier im Forum sicher keiner


----------



## Mantiso90 (26. Februar 2008)

Ich will nicht wissen wie viele hier den gleichen Key benutzen von 3D Murks Pro^^


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Februar 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Nana  Sowas ist doch illegal. Das macht hier im Forum sicher keiner


 
Aber sicher nicht - wir sind doch alle *GANZ* ehrliche Häute
Wer was anderes denkt ist.. also wirklich..


----------



## Kreisverkehr (27. Februar 2008)

So, ich hab gestern mein Sys neu aufgesetzt, und nun bin ich zu folgenden ergebnissen gekommen:

X2 5000+ @ 2,6 Ghz:
8900 Punkte

X2 5000+ @ 3,2 Ghz:
9900 Punkte

Der Sm2-Score und der Sm3-Score sind nach der Übertaktung gestiegen, und haben neben den höheren CPU-Punkten für die 1000 zusätzlichen Punkte gesorgt.
Ich hab den starken Verdacht, dass die 3870 ganz schön von dem Prozzi ausgebremst wird...


----------



## der8auer (27. Februar 2008)

Wieviele CPU Punkte hast du genau?


----------



## streega (28. Februar 2008)

schneiderbernd schrieb:


> nee mit 2xGTS natürlich! War aber noch nicht alles-da geht noch mehr,nächste Woche leg ich los wenn das Sys dann fertig ist! Gruß
> Aber hey net schlecht mit den Karten!!



Na mit Volt Mod und selfmade Chiller schafft das jeder  Wie macht sich dein Board in der CPU Übertaktung? ... Denke über einen Wechsel nach ..


----------



## Supahfly (28. Februar 2008)

12062 Punkte

Klick mich


----------



## Kreisverkehr (28. Februar 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Wieviele CPU Punkte hast du genau?



Nachdem ich ne Zeitlang nicht daheim war, kann ich erst jetz die Bilder 
reinstellen.

Das erste Bild ist mit 2,6 Ghz CPU-Takt und das 2. Bild mit 3,2Ghz


----------



## Thronfolger (28. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Windows Vista Business auf Lenovo R61, T7300, 2GB Ram, Nvidia Quadro NVS 128MB


----------



## Cannibal Corpse (29. Februar 2008)

So endlich:

Die 15k Marke habe ich geknackT!!!! 

*15.055 Punkte* im 3dmark06, finde ich schon gooooil!!  Mit ner LuKü 8800GT! 

Sorry für die Noob Frage, aber wie zur Hölle mache ich nen Schnappschuss vom Desktop?  Habe das noch nie gemacht, sonst muss ich mein Ergebnis mit der handycam knipsen & hochladen


----------



## CrSt3r (29. Februar 2008)

Einfach "Druck" ... *klick* ... Paint öffnen und dann "Bearbeiten" -> "Einfügen"

*tada*


----------



## streega (29. Februar 2008)

Mein Refresh für Vista 32bit ...


----------



## streega (29. Februar 2008)

... und XP32bit


----------



## qwz (3. März 2008)

12968 Punkte mit harmlosen e6420 auf 3,2Ghz


----------



## Tectrex (3. März 2008)

12978 Punkte mit harmlosen e2160^^ - C2D E2160@3400Mhz - 8800GT@S1@756/1836/1200 - 2x1024MB A-Data Vitesta Extreme@1000Mhz 5/5/5/15 - ForceWare 174.17  Link


----------



## qwz (3. März 2008)

13265 Punkte  mit leicht angehobenen FSB. Man siehe sich mal an, wie extrem sofort die eigentlich Grafikleistung darauf anspricht  Leider bremst mein c2d die Karte echt aus! Werde mir wohl bald einen Q6600 holen...


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (3. März 2008)

so und nun ich
default habe ich ~6256 marks....aber mein prozessor limitiert deutlich


----------



## streega (3. März 2008)

qwz schrieb:


> 13265 Punkte  mit leicht angehobenen FSB. Man siehe sich mal an, wie extrem sofort die eigentlich Grafikleistung darauf anspricht  Leider bremst mein c2d die Karte echt aus! Werde mir wohl bald einen Q6600 holen...



Mit ein wenig mehr Taktung der CPU solltest du das Limit der Karte aber erreichen, meine 6850er genügte dafür vollends ... Quad hin oder her ...


----------



## Maeyae (3. März 2008)

Also ich komme mit Vistax64, Q6600@ 3,4 , ner 88GT @ 702/1674/1000 und 4GB Ram auf ca 13.000 . Vorher mit WinXPx86 und meinem E6600 @ 3,0 , 7950GT OC und 2GB Ram auf ca. 5000. Also kommt hin würd ich sagen.


----------



## qwz (3. März 2008)

streega schrieb:


> Mit ein wenig mehr Taktung der CPU solltest du das Limit der Karte aber erreichen, meine 6850er genügte dafür vollends ... Quad hin oder her ...



Im Bezug auf diesen Thread "http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=7067", bin ich noch etwas von der Leistung meiner Karte entfernt. Obwohl die Karte dort kaum höher getaktet ist als meine, kommt PCGH_Oliver auf etwa 6,9% bessere Werte unter SM 2.0 und etwa 3,6% bessere Werte unter SM 3.0

Hmmm eigentlich hast Du aber Recht. Vielleicht wirds auch nur ein günstiger e8400


----------



## God-of-Death (3. März 2008)

Also das ist mein ergebnis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mein system
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+
Grafik: Geforce 7600GT
Mainboard: Biostar NF 550 AM2
1 GB Arbeitsspeicher


----------



## SilentKilla (3. März 2008)

Update:

*14414*


----------



## McZonk (4. März 2008)

Auch nochmal etwas nachgelegt. Werde die Tage nochmal etwas optimieren, mir scheint noch Luft nach oben: *14685Points
*
Settings: Q6600@4000MHz 1.55V, G80GTS/640 A3 @ 1.32V bei 730/1675/1025, 2GB Crucial bei 1112MHZ Cl5-5-5-15, P35-DQ6


----------



## Metty79 (5. März 2008)

Mit Athlon64 3200@2400 - 1GB Ram - 8600GT 700/1620/800:
3DMark Score  	4841 
SM 2.0 Score 	2492
SM 3.0 Score 	2291
CPU Score 	931

Mit E6750@3200 - 2GBRam - 8800GTS 512MB 750/1800/1100:
3DMark Score  	13468 3DMarks
SM 2.0 Score 	6445
SM 3.0 Score 	6301
CPU Score 	2871


----------



## Jay2k1 (6. März 2008)

Hi,

kann es sein dass meine CPU mein System limitiert oder wie kommt die niedrige Punktzahl zustande?

ca 8500 Punkte im 3dmark06

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+
Sapphire ATI Radeon HD3870 X2
2x1024MB DDR Corsair ValueRam 400MHz
2x512MB DDR Infineon 400MHz
Asus A8N-E

Ich hatte mir von der GraKa mehr erhofft. Interessant ist:

Standard bei 3dmk06 ist ja 1280x1024, kein AA, kein AF. Wenn ich ihn auf 1680x1050 mit 2xAA und 8xAF laufen lasse, habe ich, von Messungenauigkeiten abgesehen, dieselbe Punktzahl. Ist die CPU denn so derbe schlecht im Vergleich mit anderen? Wenn ich hier sehe dass Leute ohne SLI zwischen 12k und 15k Punkten haben... Ich kanns mir nicht anders erklären, als dass das an nem starken Quadcore liegt.


----------



## Tectrex (6. März 2008)

Mit nem Quadcore hast natürlich deutlich höheren Score 
Aber auch deine 8500 sind ziemlich mager, CPU ist nix für ne X2, hast die wenigstens OC?
Läuft CF auch richtig? 

13074   Punkte - C2D E2160@3450Mhz - 8800GT@S1@756/1880/1200 - 2x1024MB A-Data Vitesta Extreme@1000Mhz 5/5/5/15 - ForceWare 174.17  Link 

So hab die 13k mit meiner kleinen CPU


----------



## Cannibal Corpse (6. März 2008)

So,

habe mal wieder nen neuen Punktestand:

*15.224 Punkte!!!*​
Bin selbst überrascht, das meine 88GT mit so hohen Takten STABIL läuft 
Mein System, siehe Signatur.
Naja, das reicht erstmal.

Und das mit dem Screenshot kriege ich immernoch nicht hin verdammte kacke...    echt peinlich.....


----------



## Cannibal Corpse (6. März 2008)

wow, @ Tectrex:

1200MHz Speicher laufen bei dir bei der 88GT??? Fett.

Bei mir gibts schon dicke grüne Bildfehler bei über 1080MHz...


----------



## uk3k (6. März 2008)

neuer kühler neues glück....dummerweise muss ich für den takt meinen speicher runtertakten, weil sonst mein netzteil in die knie geht^^

aber am core geht nochwas, muss nur schauen, dass es mir nicht die spannungswandler zerbrutzelt....

ansonsten...is das ok für ne 2900xt???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tectrex (6. März 2008)

Cannibal Corpse schrieb:


> wow, @ Tectrex:
> 
> 1200MHz Speicher laufen bei dir bei der 88GT??? Fett.
> 
> Bei mir gibts schon dicke grüne Bildfehler bei über 1080MHz...


Jo der geht sogar bis 1220 ohne Fehler  Wenn der Rest auch mal so gehen würde^^ Aber leider kann funzt ein Bios Mod nicht  Muss löten, aber da ich meine Karten eh nit lange behalte, lohnt sich das wohl nicht.


----------



## Metty79 (7. März 2008)

Jay2k1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann es sein dass meine CPU mein System limitiert oder wie kommt die niedrige Punktzahl zustande?
> 
> ...



Also man kann bei 3DMark06 nicht direkt davon reden, dass die CPU das System limitiert, aber sie geht halt zu einem guten Teil in die Wertung ein. 
Du darfst Dir auch nicht nur den Endstand anschauen sondern solltest auch die 3 einzelnen Werte mit anderen Vergleichen, also
SM 2.0 Score 
SM 3.0 Score
CPU Score.

Natürlich kann es sein, dass die GPU durch die CPU limitiert wird, aber das erkennst Du dann an den SM Scores. Du kannst ja mal ausprobieren was passiert wenn Du die CPU Over/Underclockst, inwieweit sich die SM Scores dann ändern. Auch ein Over/Underclocking der GPU könnte Aufschluss darüber bringen. Wenn Du sie übertaktest und nix dazugewinnst dürfte Deine CPU am Limit sein.


----------



## Jay2k1 (7. März 2008)

Metty79 schrieb:


> Also man kann bei 3DMark06 nicht direkt davon reden, dass die CPU das System limitiert, aber sie geht halt zu einem guten Teil in die Wertung ein.
> Du darfst Dir auch nicht nur den Endstand anschauen sondern solltest auch die 3 einzelnen Werte mit anderen Vergleichen, also
> SM 2.0 Score
> SM 3.0 Score
> ...



Also, OC habe ich probiert, aber irgendwie funktioniert es nicht. Egal was ich im BIOS einstelle, unter Windows sind die Settings weg. Warum auch immer.

Ob CF richtig funktioniert weiß ich nicht, wüsste aber auch nicht wie ich es testen könnte.

[EDIT]
Ich habe mal GPU-Z laufen lassen. Auf dem "Sensors" Tab sieht man neben Temperaturen etc. ja auch den RAM- und GPU-Takt. Ich habe zwei Instanzen des Progs aufgemacht, so dass ich mir beide GPU-Werte nebeneinander anzeigen lassen konnte. Die GPUs takten nie hoch! Normalerweise sollten sie durch PowerPlay doch hochtakten wenn sie gefordert werden, das tun sie aber laut GPU-Z nicht. Kann das mal jemand mit einer HD3870 X2 prüfen, wie das bei ihm ist?
[/EDIT]

Hier noch ein screenshot:


----------



## CORNJULIO (7. März 2008)

Hallo leute bin neu hier  erstmal ein screenshot von meinem sys



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jay2k1 (7. März 2008)

OK, am Takten liegt es definitiv nicht. Ich habe mal mittels RivaTuner kontrolliert. Dabei lief 3dmark06. Angehängt das Ergebnis.

Interessant ist dabei:

Keine der zwei GPUs ist (bis auf bei Canyon Flight) jemals komplett ausgelastet (habe dann noch die Fill Rate Tests etc. durchgeführt, da war permanent 100% GPU-Last)
Beide GPUs takten während Grafiktests 1, 2 und 4 zwischendurch immer wieder mal runter
Der zweite CPU-Kern des 4200+ wird, außer bei den zwei CPU-Tests, kaum beansprucht (3dmk06 unterstützt keine Mehrkernumgebung?!)

Bleiben noch folgende Möglichkeiten:


3dmk06 nutzt den Dualcore nicht aus, daher ist die CPU die Bremse im System
Das mit der CPU ist normal, der 400MHz-RAM ist der Flaschenhals
Irgendwelche Ursachen bei Windows/Treibern/etc

1. kann ich mir nicht vorstellen
2. kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen
3. weiß nicht so genau, ich könnte mal ne Test-HD anklemmen und ein frisches XP draufmachen und von da mal testen.


----------



## SilentKilla (12. März 2008)

Noch ein Update:

14505 Punkte

Systemkonfig -> siehe Screenshot/Sig


----------



## shorty71 (13. März 2008)

Nun will ich auch mal:
Settings im Sysprofile!


----------



## SilentKilla (15. März 2008)

Dank VoltMod hab ich noch bissel zugelegt. Leider scheint meine Graka nicht soviel Potential zu besitzen, wie andere 8800GTX 

14859


----------



## mad1977 (16. März 2008)

mein 3dmark score vom spidersystem

13160 pkt


----------



## KvD (16. März 2008)

18019

Processor: Core 2 Q6600 (2.4Ghz @ 4232mhz on Dice)
Videocard: GeForce 8800 GTS 512 G92 @ 822/1103mhz on stock air)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (16. März 2008)

hab mit meinem q6600 und meiner 8800gtx ohne oc jetz mal 11089 gehabt...


----------



## hafi020493 (16. März 2008)

Ich hatte mit meinem E6600 @ 3GHz und meiner 8800GTX ohne OC gerade 11595 Punkte! Aber in den Osterferien werd ich schaun was noch geht und Windows neu installieren!


----------



## hafi020493 (16. März 2008)

Hier noch der Screenshot zu meinem 3d Mark!


----------



## Metty79 (18. März 2008)

Jay2k1 schrieb:


> OK, am Takten liegt es definitiv nicht. Ich habe mal mittels RivaTuner kontrolliert. Dabei lief 3dmark06. Angehängt das Ergebnis.
> 
> Interessant ist dabei:
> Keine der zwei GPUs ist (bis auf bei Canyon Flight) jemals komplett ausgelastet (habe dann noch die Fill Rate Tests etc. durchgeführt, da war permanent 100% GPU-Last)
> ...



Ich glaub Du hast nicht ganz verstanden was ich meine. Ich denke da wird nix ausgebremst. Du bekommst einfach weniger Punkte, da der 3DMark sowohl GPU als auch CPU bencht und da ist Deine CPU natürlich langsamer als ein Q6600 oder so und folgerichtig bekommst Du weniger Gesamtpunkte. Das hat nix mit ausbremsen zu tun, kann sein das Deine GPU trotzdem in Spielen voll ausgenutzt wird.


----------



## Jay2k1 (18. März 2008)

Metty79 schrieb:


> Ich glaub Du hast nicht ganz verstanden was ich meine. Ich denke da wird nix ausgebremst. Du bekommst einfach weniger Punkte, da der 3DMark sowohl GPU als auch CPU bencht und da ist Deine CPU natürlich langsamer als ein Q6600 oder so und folgerichtig bekommst Du weniger Gesamtpunkte. Das hat nix mit ausbremsen zu tun, kann sein das Deine GPU trotzdem in Spielen voll ausgenutzt wird.



Also, ich habe die CPU mal von 2,2GHz auf 2,75GHz übertaktet und siehe da, knapp über 10k Punkte. Interessanterweise ist nicht nur die CPU Score gestiegen, sondern auch die beiden SM Scores (die allerdings logischerweise nicht so stark).

Damit hat sich die Sache für mich geklärt, danke


----------



## schitzophren (19. März 2008)

Hatte leider kein Dice mehr da ...
desshalb nur:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Prozi läuft mit 3,87 Ghz und Graka mit 648/1080Mhz, sind meine standart einstellungen also nix besondres..


----------



## schenker (19. März 2008)

Hallo Leute,
habe mir einen komplett neuen zusammengebaut:
P5N E SLi Board,E6850,EVGA 8800gts 512 ssc,2 GB Patriot 5-5-5-16.
12770 Punkte im 3DMark 06!
Absolut nix übertaktet!Aber ich wette wenn das XP paar Wochen drauf ist geht das nicht mehr.
Gruss Schenker


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (20. März 2008)

och mann ich hab nur 5488 punkte
aber ich hab auch n  paar sachen im hinterkrund laufen und meine cpu taktet nur mit 2,66 ghz (intel pentium d 805 + )
und meine graka (hd2900 pro) is auch fast nicht übertaktet
wenn ich ne wakü hätte würde das nicht so schlimm aussehen weil der cpu macht so ne hitze da is der boxed kühler einfach zu schwach


----------



## Player007 (20. März 2008)

Hab jetzt 5525 Punkte, so 200 Punkte mehr, mit dem SP1 für Vista.

Gruß


----------



## GUschorschi (21. März 2008)

@moonrail

erstmal glückwunsch, dass du deinen 12. platz in der 3dm06-hall-of-f(r)ame gegen mich behaupten kontest.

sagmal wie hast du es geschafft, bei einer cpu steigerung von nur 80MHz ca 400 punkte mehr zu machen? oder hast du da noch mehr optimierungen gamscht? wenn ja, hast du da vielleicht ein paar tipps?


----------



## Dr-Datenschutz (22. März 2008)

Also ich habe mit meinem E8400@4GHz und mit meiner 8800 G92 GTS mit.
 standard Settings 13611 Punkte im 3DMark06.

mfg
Dr-Datenschutz


----------



## moonrail (22. März 2008)

GUschorschi schrieb:


> @moonrail
> 
> erstmal glückwunsch, dass du deinen 12. platz in der 3dm06-hall-of-f(r)ame gegen mich behaupten kontest.
> 
> sagmal wie hast du es geschafft, bei einer cpu steigerung von nur 80MHz ca 400 punkte mehr zu machen? oder hast du da noch mehr optimierungen gamscht? wenn ja, hast du da vielleicht ein paar tipps?



Danke 
Nunja, ich kanns mir nur so erklären, dass meine CPU die GraKas limitiert, dass also diese 80 Mhz diese Leistung freigesetzt haben...
Blöd ist nur, dass ich so einen ,,Krüppel"-Prozessor habe, der die 3,6 Ghz nicht mal mit 1,6 Vcore und Chipsatzspannungs Erhöhung 
(über 10%) halbwegs stabil mitmacht... 
Die GraKas gehen ziemlich gut; der GPU-Takt, den ich immer angebe, stimmt aber nicht. Der lag nicht bei den vom RivaTuner 
ausgelesenen 760 Mhz sondern bei 847,69 Mhz. Falls du noch nicht weißt warum: *klick*.
Bei meinem MB sind 100 Mhz PCI-E Frequenzy das niedrigste, von daher...
Bei anderen Versuchen mit 3,52 Ghz habe ich immer alle unnötigen Prozesse ausgemacht und die Windowsdarstellung auf 
höchste Leistung gestellt, hatte dann damit 15453 Punkte. Würde ich ja gerne nochmal mit 3,6 Ghz machen, 
aber die CPU läuft komischerweise nichtmal mehr bis zum Start von 3DMark06 ohne Bluescreen


----------



## GUschorschi (22. März 2008)

ui, danke für den informativen link ...... da wird die anschaffung einer 9800gtx ja doch wieder interessanter.

die prozessorprobleme hab ich bei dem e8500 nicht, wie du ja sehen kannst. 

windowsdartellung auf höchste leistung? bei den treibereinstellungen? bringt das was?

hatte gerade wieder einen kleinen oc-marathon. konnte die punkte aber nur leicht steigern. durch höheren cpu-takt. aus der graka bekomm ich einfach nicht mehr raus.

naja, dann werden wohl erst mit der 9800gtx neue rekorde erreicht ...... 

@dr-datenschutz

jetzt noch ein wenig an der graka rumspielen und dann ab in die rankings!


----------



## moonrail (22. März 2008)

@ GUschorschi

Keine Ahnung, ob das was bringt. 
Versuche eben nur alles aus meiner CPU rauszuholen, bzw. sie sonst nicht zu viel zu belasten....


----------



## GUschorschi (22. März 2008)

du könntest aber auch mal noch ander bench-einträge in den anderen ranglisten machen


----------



## moonrail (22. März 2008)

Jop könnte ich, wenn ich Zeit und Lust hätte. 
Vielleicht hole ich es nächste Woche nach.


----------



## GUschorschi (22. März 2008)

auf dass das pc-games-hardware-team in der weltrangliste aufsteigt ......


----------



## GUschorschi (22. März 2008)

außerdem fühl ich mich unwohl, deim aquamark erster zu sein ...... schlag mich!


----------



## BlackLord85 (23. März 2008)

Ich habe SM2: 5502
             SM3: 5452
             CPU: 4187.

Wie kann dieses Ergebnis zustandekommen, wenn andere auf nem schwächeren System mehr Punkte haben?


----------



## GUschorschi (23. März 2008)

das dürften so ca 12000 punkte sein, oder?
ist, denke ich, für das system ne normale punktzahl.

mit übertakten der cpu UND der graka solltest du auch an die 14000 oder gar 15000 rankommen.


----------



## GUschorschi (26. März 2008)

so moonrail, jetzt hab ich dich! ........ du musst nachlegen


----------



## Silencer (27. März 2008)

HIO

Ich hab mit 2 3870 und einerm Q6600 @ 3000ghz(lukü)
2 Gb ddr 800 CL4 ram 15678 punkte 

I <3 my SYS

Is ganz in ordnung so oda? Hat einer nen vergleich?


----------



## xxBass_tixx (27. März 2008)

Also ich bin mit meinen 13413 Punkte voll zufrieden. Und das für einen E6750 und einer 88GTX (natürlich alles übertaktet ).


----------



## Cannibal Corpse (27. März 2008)

@ Silencer:

hast immerhin knapp 450 Punkte mehr als ich^^


----------



## xxBass_tixx (27. März 2008)

Cannibal Corpse schrieb:


> @ Silencer:
> 
> hast immerhin knapp 450 Punkte mehr als ich^^


 
tut jetzt zwar nichts zur Sache. Aber sehe gerade dass du auch aus GE kommst  me2 

b2t: naja ich bin von 15k noch etwas entfernt


----------



## Cannibal Corpse (27. März 2008)

aha,...cool, woher denn genau??

wieviel haste denn erreicht im 3dmark06?? Die 88GTX reisst da generell net soviel wie ne 88GT^^


----------



## xxBass_tixx (27. März 2008)

Aus dem kleinen und lauschigen Bülse (Grenze Buer/Gladbeck). Meine Rennsemmel schafft 13413 (ein E6750 auf 3,9Ghz)


----------



## The_Freak (27. März 2008)

so, mit meinem E4300 @ 3,25ghz @ Wasserkühlung und meiner 8800GTS 640 OC komme ich auf: 
*11617*  3D Marks.

GraKa ist von Default: 500/800/1200 @ 660/1055/1643, alles mit Stock@ Air bei Temperaturen von maximal 67°.


----------



## y33H@ (27. März 2008)

_E6300 @ 2.4 GHz
4x 1024 MiB @ 333 MHz CL5
HD3850/256 @ 742/1044 MHz_

*9172 Ptk*

cYa


----------



## Classisi (27. März 2008)

unübertaktet bei 1,6ghz sinds im 3DMark06 7546 Punkte und übertaktet bei 3ghz und DDR2-900 sinds stolze 10763 Punkte. Phänomenales Ergebnis für eine 50 CPU oder?
MFG.
Classisi


----------



## o!m (27. März 2008)

14164 Punkte mit einem C2D und einer 8800GT.

E6750@3.616GHz mit Scythe Mugen
8800GT@787/1998/1033 (1.1V BiosMod) mit Accelero S1 + 2x 120mm Lüfter
WinXP / ForceWare 174.70


----------



## Lynx (3. April 2008)

ich hab ne 9600 gt und 5000+X2 @ 3.00 in meinem system und hab ca 7500 pkt 
das ist doch eigentlich viel zu wenig oder ?!
woran kann das liegen?


----------



## der8auer (3. April 2008)

Könntest du eventuell einen Screenshot von deinem Ergebnis posten? Am besten mit GPU-Z und CPU-Z


----------



## smaXer (3. April 2008)

12570 Punkte


----------



## Lynx (3. April 2008)

So der screenshot 
sorry dass es so lang gedauert hat


----------



## robbe (4. April 2008)

Das sind wirklich etwas zu wenig Punkte. Die CPU wird sicher nicht ganz unschuldig sein. Allerdings kann ich mir nich vorstellen, das die das Ergebnis so stark runterzieht. 9000-1000 Punkte sollten eigentlich schon drin sein.


----------



## Lynx (4. April 2008)

Hat irgend einer ne idee? Windows neu drauf, oder?
Weil was anderes fällt mir etz gerade nicht ein


----------



## robbe (5. April 2008)

Is dein Windows denn schon lange drauf, also schon zugemüllt mit hintergrundprogrammen?


----------



## Lynx (5. April 2008)

Schon seit fast 2 Jahren ist es drauf.


----------



## smaXer (5. April 2008)

Ist ja ne Ewigkeit .

Meins ist nach spätestens 2/3 Monaten so voll gemüllt, dass ichs neu mache


----------



## robbe (5. April 2008)

meins is auch nach nen paar monaten schon fast nich mehr zum zocken zu gebrauchen. Die längste zeit, die ich nen XP mal draufhatte, war genau ein Jahr. Am Ende war das schon so dermaßen kaputt, das sich der Rechner nichmal mehr runterfahren ließ.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (5. April 2008)

AMD X2 6400+  
8800 GTX 
alles nicht übertaktet

und damals noch nur 2 GB RAM

10798 3D Mark 2006

16622 3D Mark 2005

unter XP oder XP64 bit

Vista hatte ich noch nicht


----------



## sinthor4s (6. April 2008)

hab 10600 punkte geschafft
is natürlich nich die spitze aba für mich reicht das gut aus^^
mein system:
e4500 @ ~2.9ghz
2gb team 667ddr2
8800gt 256mb von leadtek
asus p5k se


----------



## Neonthe (7. April 2008)

[FONT=&quot]15,328Punkte
Mein Sys




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/FONT]


----------



## kompatibel (8. April 2008)

vista 64bit 
9800gtx
4gb ram
9450quad
x38

12600points^^ nicht übertacktet


----------



## fr0z0ne (8. April 2008)

Also ich bracuhe einmal euren Rat, ich habe soeben mein System mit der gratis Version des 3DMark06 gebencht.

Ich hatte "nur" 8932 Punkte, aber ich denke das das nicht wirklich sein kann. Kann da meine Graka Kaputt sein? Windows Vista, E6700 @3.2Ghz, HD3870 X2, 2Gb RAM

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Cannibal Corpse (8. April 2008)

Boah, ka.

Haste im Treiber auch AA und AF ausgeschaltet?
Oder stell ein auf Leistung, anstatt Quali, weiss aber nicht, wie es bei ATI ist...


----------



## fr0z0ne (8. April 2008)

stelle gleich mal alles auf standart, poste gleich den neuen score...

EDIT: Ich habe soeben die Einstellungen im CCC auf Standart gesetzt, jedoch blieb der Score auf 8926 Punkten....WTF!?!!?

EDIT2: Ach misst, habe vergessen die Standartwerte noch zu übernehmen, sry für das geplänkel...


----------



## nemetona (12. April 2008)

Hallo Leute, 

15839 Punkte im 3DMark 06 sind schon ganz ordentlich! Oder ?


----------



## unibug (12. April 2008)

Hab gerade mal 9500 Punkte mit nem Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 und ner 8800GTS 512!  Aber das wird sich mit meiner zweiten GTS und nem neuen Board ändern  Einmal halt durch SLI und dann werd ich meiner CPU mal die 3,5GHz beibringen 
Ich schätze aber mal das ich auch mit einer GTS und Prozi auf 3,5GHz einiges an Leistung gut machen würde da die 2,33GHz die ich jetzt hab ja ordentlich bremsen...

MfG,
Unibug


----------



## ReNeY (12. April 2008)

hmm ich habe die freie 3DMark06 version, aber in der dritten sektion , das mit der Pyramide oda was das da ist, dort habe ich aufeinmal 0 Fraps und es geht nicht weiter, obwohl ich bei den vorherigen Sektionen immer 27+ hatte :-/

woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## GUschorschi (12. April 2008)

das is normal. das is der cpu-test. ich habe mit meinem e8500 @ 4,7GHz auch nur 0-3fps beim 3. und 0-4 fps beim 4. test.


----------



## Dr.House (13. April 2008)

16722 Punkte 6750@ 3,77 GHz + 8800GT-SLI  ,DDR 1070(5-4-4-3)


----------



## nemetona (13. April 2008)

16878 Punkte im 3DMark 06


----------



## RomeoJ (14. April 2008)

Moin..

also ich bin ja noch frisch neu hier mit den Beiträgen..aber ichd achte ich zeig auch mal meine 3DMark2006 Punkte...

Hier ist der meine  CPU auf 3,6Ghz...(E8400) und lief ohne weitere Probleme 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*17066Pkt*

Aber wegen der Sicherheit, weil ich ja doch bissel länger daddel habe ich ihn "nur" auf 3,45Ghz die ganze Zeit..

Kann man so im BIOS einstellen ist am besten, denn der Ram tackted sich symetrisch mit hoch..(BIOS 15%) OC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*16294Pkt 

* Ich hatte natürlich auch mal Vista drauf und habe dort mit den 3D06 Test gemacht...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*16206 Pkt

* Aber das habe ich anschliessend nach 2 Wochen wieder runtergeschmissen, ich kam einfach nicht mit einigen spielen klar..also nichst für mich. 


Rest System: 
Zitac 8800GT AMP! im SLI 

2 x 2048 MB G.Skill-PC6400

Ausus P5N-T Deluxe

Als BS Platte WD Raptor 150gig 10.000rpm..


Naja ich denke mal das reicht...

meint ich würde trastischen zuwachs mit 3 x GTX haben  oder lieber ein Quad ??


----------



## Pahi (15. April 2008)

kann das sein dass ich mit nem q6600 und ner ati radeon 3870 nur 11359 punkte habe?

mfg patrick


----------



## qwz (15. April 2008)

so läuft meiner immer 24h  hab die gts von 738/1836/999MHz auf 738/1728/1100MHz umgestellt. eine sehr gute entscheidung war dass  das ganze ist auch 3std atitool fehlerfrei


----------



## VolkerWpt (17. April 2008)

10502

Bin zufrieden. Es geht zwar sicherlich noch mehr, aber mit diesen Settings kann er 24/7 laufen und das ist mir wichtig.


----------



## japanmeetsgermany (18. April 2008)

Mit dem E2160 auf 3,33GHz und der 8800GTS (G92) auf 650/1625/1125 (Core/Shader/RAM), hab ich im 3DMark06: 12704.
Hab die Graka aber auch erst heute morgen reingehängt!
Liegt hier zwar schon seit drei Wochen rum, aber hatte noch günstig ne 8600GT von XFX erstanden und habe mit der ausführlich rumgespielt!

Werde demnächst OC-Ergebnisse folgen lassen!


----------



## mille25 (18. April 2008)

tjo hier meine score mit 24/7 settings


----------



## Tabasco (18. April 2008)

Knapp 16000 Punkte im 3dmark06.


----------



## GUschorschi (18. April 2008)

und womit?


----------



## o!m (18. April 2008)

GUschorschi schrieb:


> und womit?



Mit seinem Rechner, mit was denn sonst?? 


Habe meinen E6750 auf 3.8GHz hochgeprügelt; jetzt schrammel ich knapp an den 15K vorbei:


----------



## RomeoJ (18. April 2008)

*Sönnes Ergenisss....*

So ich habe auch mal bissel angekurbelt....

mein E8400 auf 4 GHz getrimmt.....und läuft wunderbar...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.House (18. April 2008)

GT-SLI nehme ich an?      Ich habe mit meinem 6750@ 3,77 GHz und auch GT-SLi nur 16750 Punkte aber unter Vista. Mit nem Quad krieg ich auch die 18K !


----------



## RomeoJ (18. April 2008)

jepp 2 x 8800GT AMP! von Zotac...mit einem Quad kriegst auf alle Fälle mehr Pkt...das 3D ist ja quasie prädestiniert für Quad..damit machst du mehr als 18K ...




> ....
> @ 3,77 GHz und auch GT-SLi nur 16750
> ....



*NUR.*...das schon geilomat....finde ich....


----------



## Dr.House (18. April 2008)

"Nur" meine ich wegen dem 2K Unterschied zu dir. 1000 Punkte wegen Vista und nochmal 1000 Punkte wegen CPU@ 4GHz.


Hast du auch die GT`s  OCed  ?

Meine liefen 683/1000    (GPU/VRam)   (bald werden die auch mit Wasser gekühlt--->vllt. dann mehr)

Dein  8400 macht bestimmt noch 4,2 GHz oder mehr mit. Glaube die GT-SLI werden noch ausgebremst auch von 4 GHz.


----------



## RomeoJ (18. April 2008)

Naja an den GT´s habe ich nichst weiter gemacht, denn die sind von Zotac und von Haus aus schon übertackted udn mit geilen Lüfter versehen.

Ja da ist noch bissel potenzial, aber muss erstmal neuen CPU Kühler kaufen oder Wakü entlich....aber das noch zu teuer.


----------



## mille25 (19. April 2008)

sli ohne quad is imo sinnlos


----------



## Ecle (19. April 2008)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> jepp 2 x 8800GT AMP! von Zotac...mit einem Quad kriegst auf alle Fälle mehr Pkt...das 3D ist ja quasie prädestiniert für Quad..damit machst du mehr als 18K ...



jup 3DMark is 100% Quad optimiert....


----------



## robben89 (20. April 2008)

ich habe da 8800 punkte erreicht mit ner 88GTX, 2GB, e6400 2,13Ghz

ist das ergebnis ok ?


----------



## Ecle (20. April 2008)

Jap ist ok


----------



## mille25 (20. April 2008)

robben89 schrieb:


> ich habe da 8800 punkte erreicht mit ner 88GTX, 2GB, e6400 2,13Ghz
> 
> ist das ergebnis ok ?



ich denke mal der prozessor bremst die graka aus


----------



## Robär (20. April 2008)

Kann bestätigen das dein CPU stark limitiert, hier mal meine Werte, da sieht man es auch sehr gut:

E4300 @ 1,8GHz + 8800 GT (default):
SM2.0: 3370 pkt
SM3.0: 4175 pkt
CPU   : 1521 pkt

----> *7717 pkt*

E4300 @ 3GHz + 8800 GT (default):
SM2.0: 5098 pkt
SM3.0: 4964 pkt
CPU   : 2518 pkt

----> *10940 pkt*

E4300 @ 3GHz + 8800 GT (770-1925-1000):
SM2.0: 5400 pkt
SM3.0: 5721 pkt
CPU   : 2500 pkt

----> *11744 pkt *

Also man sieht CPU limitiert schon sehr stark, getestet unter Vista x64.


----------



## GUschorschi (20. April 2008)

schöne verdeutlichung


----------



## JackBen (20. April 2008)

Ich habe *7860* Punkte. Als OS kommt WinXP zum Einsatz! Hardware siehe Sig.


----------



## Mr_Duese (20. April 2008)

Mit dem Sys in der Signatur :

12055 ganz knapp 

Find ich schon in Ordnung so xD


----------



## RomeoJ (20. April 2008)

**freu**



Mr_Duese schrieb:


> Mit dem Sys in der Signatur :
> 
> 12055 ganz knapp
> 
> Find ich schon in Ordnung so xD




Sag mal hast du die Zotac AMP! als GraKa...?? hast die nochmal übertackted ??

EDIT//:

Entlich die *19K* erreicht...

*19126 Pkt...*

Wunderbar..ohne Bluescreen etc....

E8400 auf 4,162Ghz und Zotac  730/1730/1000..*freu*..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReNeY (21. April 2008)

Ich habe das erste mal 3D Mark06 durchlaufen lassen ===> 10533 Punkte! Ist das in Ordnung mit meinem System ( siehe Signatur, ich hatte aber nur einen RAM Riegel drinne, andere Kaputt =( ) ??

Heute Abend hole ich meine MSI 8800GT ab und meinen neuen Corsair Speicher, mal schauen ob sich da viel tuhen wird bei den Punkten


----------



## Ecle (21. April 2008)

*AW: *freu**



RomeoJ schrieb:


> Sag mal hast du die Zotac AMP! als GraKa...?? hast die nochmal übertackted ??
> 
> EDIT//:
> 
> ...



Wo du schon so viel Punkte hast, versuch doch mal die 20k. Wäre echt topp. Sowas schafft man normal nur mitm Quad. Ist die Graka wirklich schon am Ende? Meine schafft Shader Takt 1960 und GPU Takt 740...

Edit: Ich versuch bei Gelegenheit auchmal die 20K. Hab im Prinzip ja das gleiche Sys wie du, nur das meine CPU nicht sogut geht wie deine und die 8800GT ist von Xpertvision.
Edit_2: Ach ich seh grad, du hast 2x 8800GT. Sonst wär die Score auch zu gut :p
Ich komme auf 14k Punkte mit einer 8800GT und e8400@4Ghz:

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=3dmark14kmz6.jpg


----------



## Dr.House (21. April 2008)

Wartet ab bis mein Quad da ist,dann kann ich neue Ergebnisse posten.
Hab auch GT-SLI nur meine gehen nicht so gut 700/1750/1020 deswegen muss ich es mit dem Quad ausgleichen.


----------



## KvD (21. April 2008)

mit der Karte und nem Q66 eääeeähhhm NEIN


----------



## RomeoJ (21. April 2008)

Nabend,

ja da bin ich ja dran ..ich suche und suche gerade das beste raus damit ich die 20k knacken kann..aber das sind 800Pkt noch..das echt ne Menge.

Die Taktrate von der GraKa kriege ich echt nicht höher. Und ich habe keine Lust mir ein VoltMod drauf zu machen...vielleicht sollte ich einfach nur idn 3Mhz Schritten hoch gehen...naja ich tüfftel... 

Oder hast du Erfahrung mit Zotac AMP zum overclocken ??



KvD schrieb:


> mit der Karte und nem Q66 eääeeähhhm NEIN



wie nein ?? meinst nicht das ich mit dem Quad mehr bekomme ??


----------



## Ecle (21. April 2008)

Naja wenn du den Q6600 auch auf 4Ghz bekommst wie z.B. McZonk, dann isser aufjeden Fall schneller.


----------



## Dr.House (21. April 2008)

auf 3,6 - 3,8 sollte es auch reichen oder ?  4GHz sind schon schwer hinzukriegen.


----------



## Ecle (22. April 2008)

ja sollte wohl auch reichen...Ich hab mit dem e8400@4Ghz 3724 Punkte.
Jo nen Q6600 hat mit 3Ghz sogar schon 4200.


----------



## japanmeetsgermany (22. April 2008)

E2160 @ 3,4GHz (378x9)
Crucial Ballistix @ DDR2 1008 CL4-5-5-12
8800GTS (G92) @820/2000/1185 (Core/Shader/RAM)

13613 Punkte

Leider bremst mich die CPU sehr stark aus!  Aber dann gibt es wenigstens einen Grund endlich was neues anzuschaffen! 
​


----------



## exa (22. April 2008)

he leute ich wollte mal fragen was ihr dazu sagt:

bei sysprofile hab ich jmd gesehen der mit q6600 und ner 8800gtx 20k geknackt hat, undzwar mit nem prozzitakt von 3000 mhz, is das möglich??? weil ich hab so 13500 und nen prozzitakt von 3200 und die graka kann doch nich so viel reißen wenn die übertaktet wird oder???


----------



## GUschorschi (22. April 2008)

ich glaube, da träumt einer. der rekord mit einer 88gtx bei hwbot ist grad mal knapp über 20k. mit nem qx9650 @ 5336MHz. graka und cpu unter stickstoff.

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=684656

lass dich nicht verarschen.

ich hatte mit meinem e8500 und der 88gtx bei max oc unter luft 15,5k.
der q6600 schafft da kaum mehr.


----------



## Malkav85 (22. April 2008)

Wenn man die Punkte direkt zusammenzählt habe ich knapp 18k Punkte.

Da aber die CPU Punkte warum auch immer halbiert werden, sinds "nur" knapp 15k -.-


----------



## exa (22. April 2008)

ok dann bin ich beruhigt


----------



## Medina (29. April 2008)

servus
hab gerade auch nen persönlichen neuen rec aufgestellt
Directupload.net - ou9rb9ou.jpg

E8400 @ 3807 MHz
8800GTS (G92) 770/1856/1107
2GB Pc8500er Ram (adata vitesta extreme Micron)
P35 DS3

ich denke wenn ich den pcie takt auf 110 anhebe erreich ich auch noch die 15k

mfg Michi


----------



## CrashStyle (29. April 2008)

*15087 Punkte*

Hab mal nochmal 3DMark06 laufen lassen einaml mit 1280*1024 & 1680*1050 mit meinem CF-System und Q6600 G0 @3Ghz


----------



## Dr.House (30. April 2008)

* 19862 Punkte

* Q6600 @ 3,77 GHz (Wakü)
 8800GT-SLI    700/1750/1000
 DDR 945 MHz   5-5-5-15
Treiber - 169.44

Ich will bald wenn mein 750 Watt NT da ist die 20 k knacken.


----------



## Dr.House (30. April 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 Punkte... Update*

Update

*20627 Punkte*

Q6600 @ *4,0* GHz
GT`s 695/1737/1020
DDR 1066 (5-5-5-15)


----------



## RomeoJ (30. April 2008)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Update
> 
> *20627 Punkte*
> 
> ...


*
FEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTT...

**Respekt....**
* 

Ist das mit einer oder 2 im SLI ???

ich warte auf mein Speicher mal schauen ob ich dann die 20k knacke...

Ich habe "nur" den E8400 aber auch knapp 19,2k...siehe sig....


----------



## Dr.House (30. April 2008)

Klar im GT-SLI,sonst wäre das ein Rekord mit einer.

Der Quad hat echt viel Power.

Ich werde auch versuchen die 21 k zu knacken. Warte auf 750Watt NT,dann mache ich weiter.

sysProfile: ID: 47770 - Dr.House2


----------



## RomeoJ (30. April 2008)

Jepp das denke ich auch, ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir auch ein hole, den Q9300 oder Q9450...ich weiss noch nicht..muss erst durch die Regierung... 

aber schon hammer, ich warte auf mein Mushkin Speicher PC8500 und dann versuche ich mal 20k zu knacken..

welche 88XX GT hast du ??


----------



## EGThunder (30. April 2008)

14704 Punkte - ORB - Compare

CPU: Q6700 @ 3,33GHz
GPU: 8800GT @ 702/1728/999MHz
Ram: 416,5MHz @ 5-5-5-18

EG


----------



## Dr.House (30. April 2008)

Meine 8800 GT sind von Leadtek und Evga.

Lass mal mit dem Q9450 . Er hat nur Multi von 8. Kommst nicht sehr weit damit.  Lieber einen guten Q6600 von ebay. Batch 727xx oder 737xx


----------



## RomeoJ (30. April 2008)

meinst und der Q9300..was hat der für ein multi ??

guten Q6600 hatte ich, (Hammer auf Kopf schlage)  aber den habe vor dem E8400 verkauft udn wenn ich jetzt wieder ein Q6600 kaufe dreht meine Regierung durch...hehe...

deshalb mal gucken welche CPU kommt...


----------



## EGThunder (30. April 2008)

Haben die beiden Karte das selbe BIOS oder hast du einfach nur den Takt angepasst? Ich flashe ja immer das BIOS entsprechend. Bin auch am überlegen mir ne zweite 8800GT zu kaufen und dann einfach das selbe BIOS druf, damit es keine Probleme gibt.

Ich muss sowieso noch mal ne richtige Bench-Session machen, denn das ist bei allen Sachen kein Limit sondern auf Sicherheit getaktet. 

EG

Edit: Q9450 - Multi 8x, Q9300 - Multi 7,5x


----------



## RomeoJ (30. April 2008)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Haben die beiden Karte das selbe BIOS oder hast du einfach nur den Takt angepasst? Ich flashe ja immer das BIOS entsprechend. Bin auch am überlegen mir ne zweite 8800GT zu kaufen und dann einfach das selbe BIOS druf, damit es keine Probleme gibt.
> 
> Ich muss sowieso noch mal ne richtige Bench-Session machen, denn das ist bei allen Sachen kein Limit sondern auf Sicherheit getaktet.
> 
> ...




Danke für den multi...hm..das ist ja nur der QX9650 eine alternative...hehe....

Jepp eine 2`te muss sein...obwohl einige Spiele mucken rum bei SLI Modus..
Und mit dem BIOS, bringt das noch mehr ?? auch bei 2 ZOTAC AMP Varianten ??


----------



## Dr.House (30. April 2008)

und der Q9300 hat halb soviel L2-Cache.

Ich musste kein Graka Bios aufspeilen. Beide Graka liefen auf gleichem Takt vom Werk aus (600/900 )

Hab die Zweite reingetan und SLI lief problemlos.


----------



## EGThunder (30. April 2008)

Das mit dem BIOS meinte ich, wenn zwei verschiedene Karten eingesetzt werden. Hab auf meine Karte auch das Standard nVidia BIOS geflasht, damit ich da alles im grünen Bereich habe. Dann entsprechend den Takt eingestellt und fertig ist die Lutzi ohne irgendwelche Tools, die nerven mich nur. 

Klar hab ich vorher mit RivaTuner den Takt getestet, man muss ihn aber entsprechend mit den Teilern flashen, ansonsten wird der Takt nicht angenommen.

EG

Edit: Ok danke, d.h. ich kann einfach zur günstigsten greifen und gut ist.


----------



## Dr.House (30. April 2008)

richtig.  meine zweite hat nur 145 gekostet. Jetzt noch billiger


----------



## CrashStyle (30. April 2008)

Update 

16187 Punkte

Q6600 @ *3,4* GHz
HD3870*2 CF-Sys 775/2250
DDR 1066 (5-5-5-15)


----------



## Janny (30. April 2008)

intel dualcore 805 @ 2,66 Ghz  nicht OC
2907 punkte


----------



## Dr.House (1. Mai 2008)

@ CrashStyle

Du sagst 3,4 GHz und 3DMark 06 sagt 3825 MHz !  Bitte auch CPU-Z und GPU-Z beim Screen dabei nehmen,wenn du mal wieder benchst.


----------



## Ecle (1. Mai 2008)

3DMark06 zeigt immer Multi 9 an. Er hat Multi 8 genommen.
425*8 = 3,4 Ghz
425*9 = 3,825Ghz

Ist bei meim E8400 auch so, zeigt 3DMark immer falsch an...


----------



## smaXer (4. Mai 2008)

hab mich um 20 pkt gesteigert ^^


----------



## Caliban (7. Mai 2008)

Möchte euch mal mein Ergebniss im 3DMark vorstellen. 
Meine Sys:
E2140 mit Scyhte Katana2
Gigabyte P35 DS3L
Powercolor HD 3850 256mb mit Accelero S1 + Turbomodul
4Gb Aeneon DDRII 667MHz


----------



## smaXer (7. Mai 2008)

Wie hoch geht dein Ram ?

Versuch beim nächsten mal nicht die Auflösung zu verdecken .


----------



## Caliban (7. Mai 2008)

Die Auflösung ist 1280x1024 und der Ram läuft mit 415MHz und 1,9Volt Ram Spannung.


----------



## phoenix86 (8. Mai 2008)

Seit gestern schaffe ich ca 13000 Pkte.
Sys siehe SysProfile-Link in der Sig!


----------



## M66MARSCH66 (8. Mai 2008)

Yorkfield schrieb:


> So hab nun noch ein bisschen aus meinem System gekitzelt.
> 
> 12627 Punkte im 3DMark06. klick
> 
> Für nen kleinen E2140 und ne 8800 GT ganz ordentlich. Und das noch unter Vista




Find ich einfach genial versteh auch nicht warum sich andere so teure prozzi kaufen für die paar punkte mehr , 

Werde mir auch den E2140 hohlen ( bin ja nicht blöd zahl das 3-8 fache für vielleicht 10% mehr leistung.


----------



## SeoP (8. Mai 2008)

M66MARSCH66 schrieb:


> Find ich einfach genial versteh auch nicht warum sich andere so teure prozzi kaufen für die paar punkte mehr ,
> 
> Werde mir auch den E2140 hohlen ( bin ja nicht blöd zahl das 3-8 fache für vielleicht 10% mehr leistung.


 
zum Glueck schliesst Du vom 3DMark06 auf generelle Systemleistung


----------



## M66MARSCH66 (8. Mai 2008)

SeoP wie soll ich das verstehn ?


----------



## CrSt3r (8. Mai 2008)

Wie er es eben meint ... was gibt es daran nicht zu verstehen ?! 

Ein hohes Ergebnis im Schwanzmark sagt noch lange nichts darüber aus, wie das System wirklich performed. 
Ist eben nur ein synthetischer benchmark, den man mehr oder minder eigentlich nicht für voll nehmen kann.


----------



## M66MARSCH66 (9. Mai 2008)

also natürlich sagen benchmarks auch wie schnell dein system ist sind ja benchmarks oder meinst du bei spielen funkt der E2140 gut aber in Windoof leufts langsam ?


----------



## CrSt3r (9. Mai 2008)

Das habe ich NICHT gesagt !

Ich habe nur versucht dir nahezulegen, dass die erreichten Punkte im Schwanzmark letztendlich nichts über die Gesamtperformance deines Systems im Alltagsbetrieb aussagen.
Es geht doch nichts über schöne syntethische Benchmarks


----------



## SeoP (9. Mai 2008)

M66MARSCH66 schrieb:


> also natürlich sagen benchmarks auch wie schnell dein system ist sind ja benchmarks oder meinst du bei spielen funkt der E2140 gut aber in Windoof leufts langsam ?


 
Du musst Differenzieren,
teurer Prozessoren / groessere Prozessoren haben einen wesentlich groesseren Cache, der Ihnen dadurch einen (Volumen-)Vorteil bei Berechnungen  ermoeglicht...
Wenn wir als Leistungscheck zum Beispiel mal Filtereffekte beim Photoshop, Rendering bei Filmsequenzen, Musikbearbeitung (zum Beispiel viele Spuren mit vielen VST's auf einen Stereomix reduzieren) als Berechnung nehmen, dann kackt der E2140 im Vergleich zu einem herkoemmlichen E6420 oder E6550 bei gleichem Takt (z.b. 3.4GHz) voll ab. 
Und auch bzw. gerade in Spielen macht sich das bemerkbar.

Als Vergleich (hatte es neulich erst gemacht)
mein E4500 (3.0Ghz) + 8GiB Ram + 9800GX2 + Crysis (1680x1050/very high/DX10) = 14-19 fps
sein Q9450 + 8gib Ram + 9800GX2 + Crysis (16850x1050/very high/DX10)= 29-35 fps

Es ist vergleichbar mit dem Hubraum eines Fahrzeugs: 
Stell 2 Fahrzeuge nebeneinander am Start, beide haben 300PS. beide wieden 1000Kg / einmal hast aber Du 2.0l Hubraum und einmal 3.5l Hubraum. 
Der 3.5l Wagen wird durchweg besser beschleunigen, durch die Kraft/Schwungmasse die er hat. In der Endgeschwindigkeit schenken sie sich (warscheinlich) nix.


----------



## M66MARSCH66 (9. Mai 2008)

SeoP ok so hab ichs jetzt besser verstanden aber was bringt dann der 3dmark test wenn man z.B. mit den E2140 fast die gleichen punkte bekommt als mit einen E8300 aber trotzdem laut deiner aussage der in spielen viel schlechter leuft.

Also 3Dmark hat nix zu sagen ( in spieleleistung ) ??


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (9. Mai 2008)

*12058 Punkte* mit meinem neuen Prozessor


----------



## SeoP (9. Mai 2008)

M66MARSCH66 schrieb:


> SeoP ok so hab ichs jetzt besser verstanden aber was bringt dann der 3dmark test wenn man z.B. mit den E2140 fast die gleichen punkte bekommt als mit einen E8300 aber trotzdem laut deiner aussage der in spielen viel schlechter leuft.
> 
> Also 3Dmark hat nix zu sagen ( in spieleleistung ) ??


 
Es ist *ein* Leistungsindikator...aber halt nur *einer* von vielen.
Ich muss zugeben, wie genau sich der L2-Cache im 3DMark verhaelt weiss ich leider nicht. Ich weiss nur, dass der 3DMark zu 95% auf Taktfrequenz (GHz) sowie Multi-core technology ausgelegt ist. 
abgesehen davon ist der 3D Mark eher ein Grafikkarten-Leistungs-index. 
Obwohl er CPU-lastig ist.

grundsaetzlich gilt beim Cache (wie auch bei Motoren): Hubraum ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, ausser durch mehr Hubraum


----------



## Falco (10. Mai 2008)

4920 Punkte

System:
AMD 4400X2 2.3Ghz
2x1GB DDR667
HIS 2600XT Turbo PCIe


----------



## wolf7 (10. Mai 2008)

ich hab festgestellt dass 3D Mark 06 extrem cpu lastig ist 
mein System:
cpu: Core 2 Duo E6600
Graka: GeCube HD3870 X-Turbo III
4GB DDR2 800 Mhz Ram 
Mobo: Gigabyte DS3P

Punkte (Graka immer 860Mhz core und 1080 Mhz (da GDDR3))
cpu @ 2,4 Ghz ca. 9K
@3 Ghz ca. 10,5K
@3.3 Ghz ca. 10,9K (mehr hab ich mit meiner Lukü net ausprobieren wollen da ich meine cpu ja noch brauche und nicht grillen will...)
vor allem die ersten zwei tests haben mit 3 Ghz um satte 1000 Punkte zugelegt von 4K auf 5K! Test 3 und 4 haben gerade mal in der Auswertung 300 Punkte zugelegt...


----------



## Thunder (11. Mai 2008)

Tjoa dann zeig ich mal meine werte

Sys: Q6600 @ 3,6
Graka:8800GT --> Core @ 720  Mem @ 1020  Shader @ 1730
4GB DRR2 800MHZ 
MOBO: Abit IX38 QuadGT





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M66MARSCH66 (11. Mai 2008)

bitte löschen


----------



## Aerron (11. Mai 2008)

Finde das ein bisschen unpassend  hier  zu Diskutieren
 Dieser Threat ist für Ergebnise und nicht wie aussage kräftig sie sind !  zumal eine schwache CPU im 3D Mark 03 und 5 nicht ausschlag gebend ist wärend bei 06 die CPU score ins gesamt Ergebnis  gerechnet wird werd da mit einem E 2140 und ner Guten Grafka die Gleichen punkte macht  wie mit einer Größeren Cpu kann sich auf die schulter Klopfen 

im Übrigen Sind alle syntetischen Benchmarks Cpu lastig reine grafikbenches wären  zum beispiel Spiele benches wenn sie Grafik lastig sind 


gruß Aerron


----------



## Thunder (11. Mai 2008)

wieso löschen?


----------



## Aerron (11. Mai 2008)

Thunder schrieb:


> wieso löschen?


löschen ? von löschen war keine rede !


gruß Aerron


----------



## Thunder (11. Mai 2008)

M66MARSCH66:bitte löschen

schrieb er direkt unter meinen post,na gut k.a. ob das nun an mich gerichtet war ^^


----------



## M66MARSCH66 (11. Mai 2008)

Thunder schrieb:


> M66MARSCH66:bitte löschen
> 
> schrieb er direkt unter meinen post,na gut k.a. ob das nun an mich gerichtet war ^^



Nee deine post war natürlich nicht gemeint ich meinte meins.


----------



## Thunder (11. Mai 2008)

mhh......


----------



## Thunder (12. Mai 2008)

ein kleines Update von mir


----------



## Medina (13. Mai 2008)

http://s5.directupload.net/file/d/1416/dgaclbb5_jpg.htm


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (13. Mai 2008)

Hi

Hier ist mein Score vom meinem Schul-Laptop!!!

T7500 --> 2 Ghz

Onboard GPU --> Intel 965 Express Family Chipsatz

mfg Eiswolf93

PS: hat jemand schon einen niedrigeren Score als ich gehabt, mit ungefähr dieser CPU-Leistung???


----------



## holzkreuz (17. Mai 2008)

So hier mal wieder ein Update meiner Seits


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (19. Mai 2008)

UPDATE 
12446 Mit nem Core2Duo, ner G80-GTS und unter Vista


----------



## mille25 (19. Mai 2008)

schönes ergebnis 
aber schon arg am limit oder?^^ hoffe mal das hast du nur zum benchen?^^
hat die graka nen voltmod?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (19. Mai 2008)

Ja des is natürlich nur Bench..^^ Und des geile is ja, dass die Graka eben *keinen Voltmod* hat  und mit Standardkühlung läuft. Mein Alltags-Setting is @default ^^
Is arg am Limit, aber ich hab vor mit der HW noch die 13K zu knacken


----------



## mille25 (19. Mai 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Ja des is natürlich nur Bench..^^ Und des geile is ja, dass die Graka eben *keinen Voltmod* hat  und mit Standardkühlung läuft. Mein Alltags-Setting is @default ^^
> Is arg am Limit, aber ich hab vor mit der HW noch die 13K zu knacken



wow die karte schafft mit 700mhz core noch 3dmark, lucker


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (19. Mai 2008)

mille schrieb:


> wow die karte schafft mit 700mhz core noch 3dmark, lucker



709, vollkommen stabil .. 
720 geht mancher 3DMark noch durch, stürzt aber öfters ab.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (19. Mai 2008)

E6420@3,52GHz
8800GTS/320@686/1585/970MHz (das die bei den Taktraten noch "stabil" läuft  )

Der Rest ist ein Maximus Formula, 4GiByte RAM von OCZ und Vista x64.

Das Ergebnis 11894p


----------



## Dr.House (20. Mai 2008)

Meine alte GTS 320 schaffte unter wasser auch die 720 Core stabil zum benchen. Im Spiel 709. Aber erst unter Wasser. Mit Luft machte die nur 650.

G80 !!!


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (20. Mai 2008)

Ich würde ja meine zu gerne mal unter Wasser setzen wenn die bei Luft schon 709Core stabil kann . Aber des Geld fehlt als Schüler^^


----------



## wolf7 (20. Mai 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Ich würde ja meine zu gerne mal unter Wasser setzen wenn die bei Luft schon 709Core stabil kann . Aber des Geld fehlt als Schüler^^




wieso? Schüssel mit wasser nehmen Graka nei schon ist se Unterwasser
*duck und weg*


----------



## Dr.House (20. Mai 2008)

Kannst ja nur Only-GPU Kühler nehmen für 20  und Ram-Kühler für 6.  Doof dass du keine Wakü hast.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. Mai 2008)

Also mir persönlich ist eine WaKü dann doch etwas teuer. Aber läuft ja auch so. Aber 12000Punkte scheinen einfach nicht drin zu sein. 

Vielleicht geht der E2180 (der hoffentlich *heute* ankommt) ja etwas weiter als der E6420 auf 3,52GHz - was für die 12k-Marke wohl nicht reicht.

Man, wenn ich mir das vor fünf Jahren durchgelesen hätte ("2x3,52GHz sind nicht genug")


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (20. Mai 2008)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Kannst ja nur Only-GPU Kühler nehmen für 20  und Ram-Kühler für 6.  *Doof dass du keine Wakü hast.*



Das war die Feststellung des Jahres 
Da bringt mir auch ein Only-GPU Kühler nichts 
Aber Ramkühler hätt ich schon/noch.
Vllt kommt ja irgendwann noch ein großer Luftkühler drauf, des passt dann ins Konzept


----------



## CrSt3r (20. Mai 2008)

Finally ... heute etwas Zeit gehabt und noch ein bisschen rausgekitzelt. 

Endlich jenseits der 18k


----------



## CrSt3r (20. Mai 2008)

And another one ... hiermit ist auch die Spitze erreicht, denke ich. Vor allem unter LuKü


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (20. Mai 2008)

Nettes Ergebnis!


----------



## holzkreuz (26. Mai 2008)

Hier mal wieder ein Update:

8800GTX @ Ultra
E6750@ 3,2Ghz

Ich hab noch Luft nach oben


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (26. Mai 2008)

Jo, da is noch n bissl drin


----------



## olsystems (26. Mai 2008)

@ Holzkreuz grad bei deiner CPU ist noch mehr drinn meine läuft grad bei 3680MHz @ E6750 wäre bestimmt noch mehr drinn brauch aber meinen Speicher noch ne Woche deshalb geh ich nicht höher!
Aber am Montag kommt mein 1066 OCZ und dann gehts weiter!
Das alles als LuKü!

LG
olsystems


----------



## holzkreuz (26. Mai 2008)

Ja ich weiß 

Hab den Apogee GT 1066er Ram drin
Hatte bisher nur leider keine Zeit zum Testen obs noch weiter geht 

Brauch als nächstes erstmal n neuen CPU Kühler, danach gehts rund


----------



## celicagti84 (2. Juni 2008)

Wenn ihr schon alle prahlt will ich auch mal. Muss dazu sagen is nicht mit Stock-Kühler der 8800gt, sondern Thermalright HR-03 GT, bringt ma eben satte 45 Grad Unterschied (Also jetzt 50 Grad unter Last anstatt 95 Grad )!!!

Bin sehr zufrieden und eigentlich müsste da Graka-mäßig noch mehr gehen ^^


Core2Quad@3,6 GHZ
4x1024MB DDR2 835MHZ DualChannel
Asus P5KPro
Gainward 8800GT@730/980/1825


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (2. Juni 2008)

Wieviel GT's? 
Sauberes Ergebnis


----------



## <--@ndré--> (2. Juni 2008)

Warum schaff' ich das nicht? Du ich hab nur einen Dualcore@~3,55GHz, aber das macht doch nicht so viele Punkte.

Meine Temps bleiben im 3DMark bei Standardtaktraten unter 53°C - wenigstens das ist bei meiner 88GT erfreulich


----------



## celicagti84 (12. Juni 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Wieviel GT's?
> Sauberes Ergebnis




Eine einzige!

kein Plan, aber mein Sys rennt immoment wie sau. Kann auch mit daran liegen, dass 3DMark06 besser mit Quad-Cores skaliert als DUO´s. Hab natürlich auch Kühlung optimiert, Sauber die Kabel verlegt etc..^^


----------



## smaXer (12. Juni 2008)

die kühlung ist sowas von wurst....al ob die gt bei 90 Grad weniger leistet als bei 50 Grad


----------



## M66MARSCH66 (12. Juni 2008)

mhh also bei meinem alten athlon fand ich auch das er mit 40 Grad besser lief als mit 55 Grad.


----------



## RomeoJ (12. Juni 2008)

celicagti84 schrieb:


> Eine einzige!
> 
> kein Plan, aber mein Sys rennt immoment wie sau. Kann auch mit daran liegen, dass 3DMark06 besser mit Quad-Cores skaliert als DUO´s. Hab natürlich auch Kühlung optimiert, Sauber die Kabel verlegt etc..^^



Jepp die GT´s rennen wie Zunder im Bezug auf Benchmark...siehe in meinem Profil...

über 19k mit 2 GT´s gehabt...


***

Ich habe immo eine Ultra drinne und das billige AbitP35 Dark Night....nunja die Punkte sind ja miserabel...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das ist mit Standarttackte....CPU 3Ghz & Ultra...


Da geht noch was, oder ??


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (12. Juni 2008)

OHJAAA
Wenn ich mit ner 8800GTS-640 mehr Punkte hab..

P.S.: Heute oder Morgen gibts bei mir sehr wahrscheinlich ein Update. (endlich erträgliche Temps )


----------



## RomeoJ (12. Juni 2008)

hehe..die Temps sind so lala von der GraKa...aber da ist leider noch Garantie drauf. Deshalb lasse ich das lieber mit dem Lüfter tausch....


Aber irgentwie geht da echt wenig....


Habe eben mal auf 4 Ghz meien CPU getackted und nur knappe 1,6k Pkt mehr...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






************************


Kann man die Ultra noch übertackten..oder was hat man so mit einem C2D und einer Ultra...??

Was hast du denn mit deiner GTS 640MB ???


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (12. Juni 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> UPDATE
> 12446 Mit nem Core2Duo, ner G80-GTS und unter Vista



Screen


----------



## RomeoJ (12. Juni 2008)

heftig.....hm..und das mit einer GTS....lool...nunja man kann auch mal zum benchen ein Fehlkauf machen... 

Aber ich denke wenn ich mein 24" habe, dann passt die Ultra schon wieder...

Axxo...ich habe bei der Ultrav Standarttackte...meinst da geht noch was...??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann man die..bwz. sollte man die Ultra noch weiter hochzüchten??


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (12. Juni 2008)

GPU/Shader geht mit Glück noch mal ordentlich was , der Ram dürfte ziemlich schnell am Ende sein ..

Ob man sie hochtakten sollte, muss jeder selber wissen


----------



## RomeoJ (12. Juni 2008)

Dann werde ich das morgen mal mit RiverTune austesten....


Mal schauen was dort noch geht....kann doch nicht sein, das eine GTS genau so gut wie eine Ultra ist...*fg...lool....*spässle*


----------



## Medina (12. Juni 2008)

ich hab mit nem e8400er @ 3.8ghz und ner 8800 gts g92 die recht hoch übertaktet war ~15800 Punkte erreicht, da müsstest du mit ner ultra doch einiges mehr rausholen oda?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (12. Juni 2008)

Jetz ärgert doch unsern RomeoJ net so


----------



## RomeoJ (12. Juni 2008)

Medina schrieb:


> ich hab mit nem e8400er @ 3.8ghz und ner 8800 gts g92 die recht hoch übertaktet war ~15800 Punkte erreicht, da müsstest du mit ner ultra doch einiges mehr rausholen oda?



noob.....ne niemals...denn der G92 ist quasie für das Benchen hergestellt worden. Aber warum der G80 bei einer Ultra nicht so gut abgeht, denke ich liegt bestimmt daran, das er halt älter ist und deshalb nicht so schnell.

Zum daddeln denke ich ist aber die Ultra besser auf grössere Auflösung ( wegen Ram)...aber benchen halt der G92...


Korregiert mich wenn ich falsch liege...


EDIT://



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Jetz ärgert doch unsern RomeoJ net so






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 llooll.......ich sehe du kennst mich...hehe..Pkt sind wie schall und rauch...LOOOLL


----------



## smaXer (12. Juni 2008)

Der G92 ist in kleinen Auflösungen gleich schnell wie der g80.
Wenns um Auflösung wie 1600 geht und AA/AF gefragt sind geht der G92 ein und der G80 zeigt was er kann


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. Juni 2008)

Ich würde den 3DMark nicht so überbewerten. Ob du mit einer G92-Karte 1k-Punkte mehr bekommst wie eine 88Ultra ist da egal, wenn es in Games genau andersrum ist.


----------



## Bang0o (13. Juni 2008)

hab immer um die 8000 Punkte
inklusive Mikroruckler 
btw: ist der vroop okay (im bios 1,5v)?
mehr als fsb 340 macht der pc nicht mit :/


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (13. Juni 2008)

Also wenn du im Bios 1,5V einstellst und in CPU-Z 1,21V bekommst, dann passt was nicht. Vllt. ließt aber CPU-Z auch falsch aus.


----------



## RomeoJ (13. Juni 2008)

Mahlzeit,

so ich habe mal auf 1680x1050 den 3D durchgerattert....

Muss ja meinen neuen TFT einweihen....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hier alles mit non-OC

*
**Guckst du hier**







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bang0o (13. Juni 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Also wenn du im Bios 1,5V einstellst und in CPU-Z 1,21V bekommst, dann passt was nicht. Vllt. ließt aber CPU-Z auch falsch aus.


bei everest steht 1,36
ausserdem stören diese mikroruckler enorm =(
ich dachte die wären nur bei so sli zeug?


----------



## Aprofis (13. Juni 2008)

So hab nun auch mal gebencht mit 3DMurks06 
Hab mit meinen System und CPU @3.16ghz 16393 Punkte, mit standart einstellungen im 3dmark, Graka ist nix übertaktet, denke der wert ist ok, wenn ich mal das windows aufräumen würde währe sicher noch mehr drin 
Ach ja, Betriebsystem ist Windoof Vista Ultimate x64.

Greetz

Apro


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (13. Juni 2008)

16K mit ner 9800gx2? Da geht noch was ^^


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (13. Juni 2008)

So, jetz gibts das versprochene Update 
Viel ist ja bei mir nicht mehr zu holen, hab aber noch was aus Ram und GPU rausholen können.
Die G80 hat doch tatsächlich den 3DMark mit 719GPU geschafft .
Ich hab des Gefühl, je älter die wird, desto mehr verträgt sie .
Das ganze hat ca. 200 Punkte mehr gebracht ...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. Juni 2008)

Ey, wie arm ist das mit deiner Signatur denn? 

Mal ne Frage: Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit den 3DMark06 auf einem 15" Monitor (1024x768) in den Default-Settings laufen zu lassen, also 1280x1024? Ich kann sonst keine verlässlichen Werte erreichen.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (13. Juni 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ey, wie arm ist das mit deiner Signatur denn?



Das ist eine rein formale Sache, wenn ich zB. später bei HW-Bot beweisen muss, dass der Score von mir stammt. 
Ich mach halt nicht zwei verschiedene Screenshots, warum auch.
So muss ich später nicht nochmal dasselbe benchen.


----------



## Dr.House (14. Juni 2008)

*21245 Punkte*

Kleines Update !

Q6600 @ 4150 Mhz @ 1,7 Volt-Bios || 8800GT-SLI  bei 738/1838/1053   (alles Wakü versteht sich)
Ram DDR 1200 4-4-4-10 @ 2,5 Volt -OCZ Flex XLC (Lukü)


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (14. Juni 2008)

Nettes Ergebnis..
*neidisch sei*


----------



## CrashStyle (14. Juni 2008)

16663 Punkte

UPDATE


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Juni 2008)

Hier mal  meine Ergebnisse Prozi @ 3,2ghz und graka bissl übertaktet


----------



## JonnyB1989 (15. Juni 2008)

Meiner @ 3,4 Ghz @ 1,25 volt war aber komischer weiße nur Bench stabil


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (15. Juni 2008)

_@_ *JonnyB1989*

Wie heißt das 4., 5., 6., und 7. Gadget in der Windows-Sidebar und wo kann man das downloaden?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (15. Juni 2008)

Die Gadgets sind von OrbLog 
Der hat wirklich schöne Gadgets gemacht.
Für das 7te brauchst du Ntune.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (15. Juni 2008)

Wieso muss man dafür nTune installieren? 

EVEREST hat aber auch eine Sidebar-Funktion - und sogar eine G15-Funktion. 

Unter XP hab ich das aber nicht weil da gibt es keine Sidebar.
Unter Vista hab ich EVEREST aus, weil da gibt es zwar die Sidebar, aber diese nervige UAC bei jedem Start!


----------



## JonnyB1989 (15. Juni 2008)

Wiel das Nvidia Gadget von Orbmurk in meiner Sidebar das siebte is und das nur mit Ntune funzt da der Autor des Gadgets es so geschieben hat das es sich leider die Werte über Ntune holt.
Tip Starte Everest als Aufgabe in der Aufgabenplanung unter der Verwaltung zu finden.
und zwar gehst du unter Aktion auf Aufgabe erstellen. Dann bei Allgemein mit höchsten Privilegien ausführen anhacken Namen eigeben. Dann unter Trigger > Neu anwälen dann bei Benutzer Anmeldung ausführen und dann unter Aktionen auf Neu dein Programm angeben und dann noch auf Ok dann sollte Everest Bei der Anmeldung und beim Systemstart mit geladen werden.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (18. Juni 2008)

Mein Ergebnis:
11.257 Pkt.
mit nem E2160 @ 3,3Ghz max. 56°
2/4 Gb DDr2 800 DHX @ 1000 (weiß nicht mehr wieviel GB ich da hatte...
8800GTS (G80) 320MB, oced.
Bin ganz zufrieden, aber demnächst kommt eh ne gaaanz neue Graka, und ein Q6600 (ziel auf 3,6Ghz)...
Dann hoffe ich ist mal bissal mehr drinne (Peil auf 15-20k)


----------



## killer89 (24. Juni 2008)

Wie bekommt ihr es eigentlich alle hin, dass euch die Ergebnisse in Windoof angezeigt werden? Ich muss erst ins Netz um die zu sehen...  

MfG


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (24. Juni 2008)

killer89 schrieb:


> Wie bekommt ihr es eigentlich alle hin, dass euch die Ergebnisse in Windoof angezeigt werden? Ich muss erst ins Netz um die zu sehen...
> 
> MfG



Kaufen, marsch marsch^^
War bei meiner Graka dabei


----------



## <--@ndré--> (24. Juni 2008)

Bei mir beim Maximus. 

Aber afaik müsste auch die Free das haben.
Also ich hatte damals eine Free Version, da konnte man das Ergebnis auch offline sehen - aber auch eine (neuere) wo es nur online ging.
Mein Tipp (auch): Kaufen!


----------



## killer89 (24. Juni 2008)

hmm... nee, kaufen nich, kann doch kein Geld scheißen  aber von der free-version hab ich das auch schon von nem Kumpel gehört, dass er die Ergebnisse offline sehen konnte... hmmm... na dann werd ich beim nächsten Hardwarekauf mal drauf achten  

MfG


----------



## djdonmiguel (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

hier ist mein Ergebniss!!!


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (25. Juni 2008)

Wo ? Ich kann nichts sehen^^


----------



## <--@ndré--> (25. Juni 2008)

Aja!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie sinnlos ist es denn, den Screen in ein rtf-Dokument zu packen und dann noch zu zippen?
Zum Glück hat man für so etwas Sandboxprogramme - vorallem bei "Newbies"!


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (25. Juni 2008)

Zuerst war garnichts da, deswegen.
sind die 16k jetzt von Andre oder von djdonmiguel?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (25. Juni 2008)

Aha, seh ich auch jetzt erst. Also:


> Geändert von djdonmiguel (Heute um 14:38 Uhr).



Der Screen ist jetzt von "djdonmiguel" - *aber* ich habs bemerkt, nicht die Standardauflösung!


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (25. Juni 2008)

Auf jeden Fall ein nettes Ergebnis!


----------



## Medina (1. Juli 2008)

Hab neulich mein System auch ma wieder an die granzen getrieben
verbaut sit ein e8400, 8800gts g92, 2gb 1066er , xp,p35 ds3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich könnte eventuell noch was rausholen wenn ich den cpu auf ca 4ghz übertakte, aber das sollten vllt maximal 100 punkte ausmachen, bei der graka sit denke ich auf jeden fall schluss, lüfter lief bei der zeit schon bei 100%, konnte aber keine bildfehler während des bench's entdecken


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (1. Juli 2008)

Medina schrieb:


> konnte aber keine bildfehler während des bench's entdecken



Auf, auf, Speichertakt erhöhen 

Nettes Ergebnis


----------



## RomeoJ (1. Juli 2008)

jepp...super gutes Ergebnis mit einer GTS (G92) und KEINEM Quad..hast gut Pkt  gemacht...


----------



## Dr-Datenschutz (1. Juli 2008)

So also ich habe in der letzten Zeit auch ein bisschen rumgebencht...

Mit meinem System: E8400@4GHz , 8800 GTS G92 (800/1950/1125) , OVZ RAM 800 MHZ, und einem frisch aufgesetzten XP (ohne Virenschutz) schaffe ich 15609 pt.

mfg


----------



## f3rr1s (2. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU zieht leider etwas runter


----------



## Medina (2. Juli 2008)

das is wohl der kleine sprung von 3.8 auf 4ghz ^^, so als vergleich zu meinem ergebnis, da wirs selbe sys haben, bis aufn ram


----------



## Dr-Datenschutz (2. Juli 2008)

Jop denk ich auch.
DAs einzige was mich ärgert ist, dass noch nicht über 15700 Pkt bin...
DA muss noch was gehen 

mfg


----------



## CrSt3r (2. Juli 2008)

Ohman ... wenn ich das wieder sehe, sollte ich auch mal wieder losbenchen. 

Mit Q6600@3GHz und HD3870@CF@865/1325 erreiche ich ~16k ... wenn ich den Quad jetzt noch hochjage könnten die 19k fallen


----------



## Dr.House (11. Juli 2008)

*18548 *Punkte

Dank der neuen 4870   800/1000   GPU/VRAM
Q6600@ 4,05 Ghz
CellShock 1200 5-5-5-15
Win XP

Die 19 k werden auch noch fallen. Karte noch nicht am Ende.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (11. Juli 2008)

19K mit einer 
*haben will*


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. Juli 2008)

Was? 
Und ich habe vor, mir zwei zu kaufen. 

Na das wird geil. Laut Computerbase schafft ein CF aus zwei HD4870 in 1920x1200 Crysis in (echtem) Very High mit ~33fps.


----------



## RomeoJ (16. Juli 2008)

So , ich habe noch nicht OC Werte also alles non-Oc...naja, bin ja nicht so begeistert...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber kommt..alles...


----------



## memphis@Mg (16. Juli 2008)

wie das is alles? 

wo sind die 4ghz und die 7XX gpu ?!


----------



## RomeoJ (16. Juli 2008)

hehe memphis@MG  du BechnKiller... 

Ich war gestern froh das mein recner wieder läuft und habe nur mal so auf Standarttackt gebencht..

Natürlich folgen weiter benches...


----------



## memphis@Mg (16. Juli 2008)

warum wieder läuft was habe ich verpasst?


----------



## RomeoJ (16. Juli 2008)

sorry wegen OffTopic @Mods..

*************************

Nunja, ich hatte ja echte Probs die GraKa zum laufen zu bekommen, wegen dem 8pin Adapter.

Dann war irgentwie mein Raid Verbund nicht mehr korrekt, in soweit, das ich nicht mehr booten konnte. Der hatte jedesmal eine Fehlermeldung ausgespuckt, nachdem ich ein bissel OC betrieben habe...

"Die XXX Datei ist beschädigt, bitte legen sie die BS DVD rein gehen auf Sprachauswahl und dann auf System reparieren."

Und diese Meldung jedesmal, egal ob ich dann anschliessend die BS DVD drinne hatte oder nicht. Und war auch egal ob Vista oder XP, bzw. ob Raid oder kein Raid..

Dann hat es mir gereicht ich beide Platten rausgebaut und gestern Abend Formatiert an einem anderen Rechner, und siehe da...Vista wieder drauf..und alles läuft wie gehabt..sehr suspeckt die Materie Festplatten..

Deshalb kommt OC Werte erst später, weil ich froh bin, das alles mom wieder super läuft und mein Frauchen schlägt mich wenn ich aufgrund meines Nicht-Könnens wieder Format-C machen muss...lool


----------



## Philster91 (16. Juli 2008)

*10790* punkte unter vista, unter xp warens noch knapp über 12000 punkte. (e4300@2,8ghz, 8800gt oc, 3gb ram)

bringt es eigentlich was, wenn man die physx system software installiert? (177.66 beta hab ich auch drauf) beim laden eines neuen tests ist unten links ja das physx-logo, heißt für mich also, 3d mark 06 unterstützt physx. würde mir das echt mehr punkte bringen?


----------



## RomeoJ (16. Juli 2008)

Nunja, ich selber habe es noch nicht getested, aber ein Kollege.

Beim benchen von 3D06 bringt es - 0 - Leistungszuwachs, bzw. Punktegewinn.

Aber bei Vantage wirst dich erschrecken..


----------



## <--@ndré--> (16. Juli 2008)

PhysX bringt nur im Vantage was - in allen anderen +/- 0%. 

Das PhysX-Logo unten in der Ecke - hmm - also das ist einfach da.


----------



## Philster91 (16. Juli 2008)

OK, Danke.


----------



## memphis@Mg (16. Juli 2008)

RomeoJ da hättest du einfach nur FIXMBR und noch was machen sollen dann wäre alles gegangen OHNE irgendwas zu formatieren hättest mich ma fragen sollen hättest du dir ZEIT und nerven gespart!


----------



## RomeoJ (16. Juli 2008)

solele ich habe mal bissel probiert...

QX9650@4166Mhz
XFX GTX280 700/1225/1535
*
19882 Pkt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Finde ich schon geilo..mit einer GraKa...


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (16. Juli 2008)

Alter Angeber 

Und ich komm meinem Ziel (13K) immer näher


----------



## RomeoJ (16. Juli 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Alter Angeber
> 
> Und ich komm meinem Ziel (13K) immer näher



lool...Angeber sagt er...

Ich bin bissel happy das ich nun mehr Punkte habe wie beim SLI gespann..


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (16. Juli 2008)

Wenn du die 20K packst, pack ich die 13K


----------



## RomeoJ (16. Juli 2008)

Hehe....ohkai...aber ich traue mich noch nicht so...die CPU ist gerade mal 3 Tage alt...lool..

abwarten, mal schauen was noch geht...


----------



## Klutten (16. Juli 2008)

@RomeoJ

Eine CPU ist kein Wein. Die wird nicht besser, wenn sie älter wird.


----------



## RomeoJ (16. Juli 2008)

^^...*fg*... nunja aber ich muss mich erst damit befassen...wieviel die verträgt etc...

Aber netter Vergleich...


----------



## memphis@Mg (16. Juli 2008)

hm ach mein gott was soll da passieren temps sehen doch gut aus 1,45V und FSB bzw multi rauf und feuer! komm 4,5ghz will i heute noch sehen!


----------



## RomeoJ (16. Juli 2008)

memphis...ne..heute ..mal schauen, ob der das macht...


----------



## Dr.House (16. Juli 2008)

Die teuere CPU braucht Wasser !

Sonst fast 20 k unter Vista sind echt der Hammer.
Unter XP wären das locker 22 k.


----------



## memphis@Mg (16. Juli 2008)

ich weiß garnicht woran es mangelt das die 20k noch nicht gefallen sind romeoJ schwach daran müssen wir noch üben!*sonderdienstplan rauskram**

naja @ house NICHT wasser aber was was genauso aussieht *LN2*


----------



## <--@ndré--> (16. Juli 2008)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Die teuere CPU braucht Wasser !



Wie - muss ich die gießen? 

@Lil: Ich habe mit der 320er GTS (vergeblich) versucht die 12k zu brechen (aber Vista). Da hatte ich auch noch das alte BIOS, damit ging die CPU nur auf 3,5. Jetzt wären 3,65 drin.


----------



## RomeoJ (16. Juli 2008)

Nunja, ich habe eben mal XP drauf gemacht,w erde morgen mal unter XP benchen, mal schauen was da so geht... 

und 4,5Ghz ist nicht zu machen mit meinem Wissen....hatte wieder die schöne Meldung und nichts ging, deshalb wieder Format C:/

Nunja, morgen mal abwarten...

Wasser?? hm...tauschst eine WaKü für CPU gegen Ultra...??


----------



## memphis@Mg (17. Juli 2008)

mensch ich musst dir doch noch alles bei bringen was *kopfschüttel*

auf deinstplan schreib*HOW TO Pc Overcklocking*


----------



## Amlug_celebren (17. Juli 2008)

Hab mit meiner 88GTS 320MB die 12K geknackt, aber oced, und ein Q6600 + 4Gb DDR2 1000 Ram
@ House, ich beneide deinen Q6600, 3,8Ghz, 
Meiner geht nur bis 3,4Ghz gut...


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (17. Juli 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Wie - muss ich die gießen?
> 
> @Lil: Ich habe mit der 320er GTS (vergeblich) versucht die 12k zu brechen (aber Vista). Da hatte ich auch noch das alte BIOS, damit ging die CPU nur auf 3,5. Jetzt wären 3,65 drin.



Mhh 
Wenn mein Mainboard nicht so zicken würde, wären die 13K schon längst gefallen..


----------



## Dr.House (17. Juli 2008)

@ RomeoJ

Die 4,5 Ghz sind sicher drin bei dir,wenn du keie Müll-CPU erwischt hast(Unter Wakü sicher) .  Dafür braucht die aber sicher über 1,5 Volt.

komm weiter testen


----------



## memphis@Mg (17. Juli 2008)

der draut sich nicht frauschen will nen pc der geht

ich habe gerade mal den neusten treiber for nvida drauf gemacht sollte ich öfter tun

alter treiber(169.xx) 1105x punkte! neuer treiber (175.xx) 1129X über 300 punkte jear

aber fragt ja nicht nach der HW


----------



## RomeoJ (17. Juli 2008)

jjeeepp...ne, ich habe zwar 4,5Ghz geschafft...aber leider bricht 3d06 immer bei CPU test ab...

Nunja, mal schauen was ich nächste Woche noch testen kann...


----------



## memphis@Mg (17. Juli 2008)

mehr strom(vcore) da bricht dann auch da nix ab!


----------



## cami (17. Juli 2008)

Guten abend
Habe soeben den 3dmark06 über mein system laufen lassen und musste mit schrecken feststellen, das ich nur auf ca. 5500 punkte komme..
Als Cpu habe ich den intel e8200 @3 Ghz
Mainboard gigabyte ga ex38 ds5
Graka momentan "nur" ne Ati Hd 2600 XT @ Gpu-clock 845 / memory-clock 954
Ram habe ich 2Gb Kingston 1066 Mhz
denke das sollte genügen...
Meine Frage ist natürlich ob 5500 Punkte mit diesem System Normal sind oder doch ehe zuwenig, (wie ich denke)
Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen 
Mfg cami


----------



## <--@ndré--> (17. Juli 2008)

Bei HWbot wird die GDDR3-Variante mit einem ~4,9GHz Dualcore mit 6901p gelistet.
Da vorallem der 06er Benchmark sehr gut auf mehr Takt skaliert denke ich doch, dass diese Score in Ordnung ist.


----------



## cami (17. Juli 2008)

OK, dann werde ich mir in nächster Zeit auf jedenfall noch nen besseren Cpu- Kühler kaufen, dann sollte es mit dem OC sicherlich noch bisschen besser gehen,denn mein Cpu hat momentan bei 1.168 Vcore eine Temp unter last von 50-55° was ich bisschen viel finde ...

Thx für die schnelle Antwort
Mfg cami


----------



## Sesfontain (22. Juli 2008)

Soo...ich habe jetzt mal den Office PC meines Vaters in 3D Mark 06 getestet ....154 3D Marks 
Das Ergebnis seht ihr ja ,ist dass normal ,das das so schlecht ist??





sry hab ausversehen das Bild von DR House hochgeladen....
mein Screenshot geht nicht..


----------



## devon (22. Juli 2008)

Vergessen die Grakas zu übertakten  :


----------



## memphis@Mg (22. Juli 2008)

^ so is das aber ganz schwach DAS zu vergessen!

cpu geht aber auch nicht soo gut!?


----------



## devon (22. Juli 2008)

4,5GHz nur ohne SLi aber keine Ahnung warum


----------



## Dr.House (22. Juli 2008)

@ devon

Ich habe nur 200 Punkte weniger erreicht mit meinem Q6600 bei nur 4,1 GHz und GT-SLI (745/1050)
Alles unter Wakü. Warum sind deine GT´s nicht OCed ? Mit OC wären sicher 22 k drin.


----------



## devon (23. Juli 2008)

ja das war das einzigste mal das mein quad durch den 3Dmark mit SLi gelaufen ist danach nach meheren versuchen mit spannung auf bis zu 2V ist mir die lust vergangen, ohne SLi waren locker 4,5ghz drinne absolut stabil


----------



## mAlkAv (25. Juli 2008)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> Soo...ich habe jetzt mal den Office PC meines Vaters in 3D Mark 06 getestet ....154 3D Marks
> Das Ergebnis seht ihr ja ,ist dass normal ,das das so schlecht ist??



Was steckt denn da für eine Grafikkarte bzw. CPU im System? Mit einer GeForce-5 der Mittelklasse wäre die Punktzahl beispielsweise voll im Rahmen.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (25. Juli 2008)

Euch ist bewusst, dass das hier eigentlich gar kein Sammelthread ist? 

Gruß,
André


----------



## mAlkAv (25. Juli 2008)

Naja, der Thread scheint ja dazu auszuarten, aber stören tut es im Grunde auch niemanden


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (25. Juli 2008)

memphis@Mg schrieb:


> ^ so is das aber ganz schwach DAS zu vergessen!



Hey das ist mir auch schon passiert


----------



## Nighthawk33 (26. Juli 2008)

Naja, bin mit meinem System ganz knapp unter der 10.000er Marke, wenn ich die Grafikkarte ein wenig übertakte bekomme ich ca. 10.400 Punkte !!!


----------



## CentaX (26. Juli 2008)

So, ich hab ja jetzt Vista x64 und benutz XP als Benchsystem.
Heut hatt ich mal wieder Erfolg 
E4500 (3.15ghz) mit 2x HD3870 (eine von nem Kumpel^^), davon eine auf 877/1377: 14009 Punkte

Und jetzt mein neuer Q6600... 3.5ghz, *eine* HD3870 @ 877/1381: 13775 Punkte!
Ich bin mal gespannt wie viel Punkte ich krieg, wenn mein Kumpel mit seiner HD3870 wieder ausm Urlaub da ist^^
Da war der 3DMark 100% CPU- limitierend... bei 3ghz mit meinem E4500 gab es 20 Punkte unterschied zwischen beiden grakas @default takt und einer auf maximalen takt.
Ich denk mal, 16000 - 17000 sollten zu brechen sein^^
Er hat leider nur ne Sapphire Single Slot, die macht nichtmal 850mhz Chip und hat GDDR3 -.-
Ich selber hab ne Powercolor SCS3, mit dieser flachen Aluplatte aufm Kühler macht die diesen Takt... unglaublich (die ist *passiv*!)
Ein anderer Kumpel hat die Powercolor PCS, die ist natürlich extrem interessant wegen der Kühlung 
Er müsste sogar die GDDR4 Version haben... nur eine Sache... er will sie mir nicht zur Verfügung stellen


----------



## DanielX (26. Juli 2008)

Ich komm mit meinem System wie es unten in der Signatur steht im Moment auf so 13195 Punkte.

Muss mich noch was mit meinem neuen Board beschäftigen und dann geht noch was mehr.


----------



## Dr.House (27. Juli 2008)

Mit Q6600@ 3,5 und CF 3870  ist der Benchmark total CPU-limitiert.

Ich hatte mal SLI aus 2 x 8800 GT. Mit 3,6 GHz hatte ich 17500 Punkte.
Bei 4,15 GHz hatte ich 21245 Punkte im 3DMark06

Die 16 k werden drin sein. Aber wenn es geht den Qaud Richtung 4 GHz prügeln.


----------



## CentaX (27. Juli 2008)

Naja, ich muss mal schaun^^
4ghz trau ich ihm nicht zu, will ihm nicht mehr Spannung geben (1.425v statt 1.325v)...
Hättest mal CF mit einem E4500 sehn sollen, oh-oh^^
3ghz: 12896 Punkte
3.15ghz: 13409 Punkte 

Mit 3.6 müsste er auch noch durchlaufen, 3.7 @ 1.45v will er nicht.
Gigabyte ET5 stürzt - aus welchem Grund auch immer, früher liefs! - unter Vista x64 und XP bei Taktänderung ab (ganzes sys freezt), so MUSS ich immer im BIOS OC'en -.-
Gibts noch andere Tools für ein GA-P35-DS3P?
So könnt ich ihn evtl. auch noch mit 3.8 ghz durch SuperPi jagen^^


----------



## Dr.House (27. Juli 2008)

Dein 4500 scheint aber ganz gut zu gehen. 3,6 GHz sind ordentlich für die CPU.

Kannst mal ruhig 1,5 Volt im Bios einstellen zum OCen/Benchen. Bios OCen ist am besten. Unter Windows "Set FSB" falls dein Mobo unterstützt wird.

Hatte meinem alten 4300 auch mal 1,675 Volt verpasst und der lebt.
Mein Q6600 hat auch schon mal 1,725 Volt gesehen aber beide unter Wakü.

Unter guter Lukü würde ich max 1,55 Volt geben,je nach temps.


Der Quad macht ganz viele Punkte bei 3DMark06.

Ich überlege mir ne zweite 4870 zu kaufen und damit 23000 Punkte zu knacken. Mal schauen


----------



## DanielX (27. Juli 2008)

Zur Spannung, ca. 1,5 Volt sind noch lange nicht tötlich.

Meiner läuft mit den 1,5V seit etwas mehr als einem halben Jahr und macht nie zicken.

Klar vorrausgesetzt ist ne vernünftige Kühlung aber meiner läuft auch noch unter Lükü.


----------



## CentaX (27. Juli 2008)

Ne, da haste was falsch verstanden^^
E4500 hat maximal die 3.15ghz durchn 3dmark gemacht, das auch noch instabil. Höchste vali sind 3331 mhz. Nicht wirklich doll für 1.48v^^
SetFSB hab ich iwann mal ausprobiert, weiß aber nichtmehr, ob das auf dem OEM- Board oder meinem DS3P war. Mal gucken 
Das mit der Spannung ist mir bewusst, klar könnte man mehr geben...
Aber mein alter E4500 war am Ende schon etwas ausgelutscht und hat nichtmehr den Takt gemacht, den er früher gemacht hat (da hat er bei 1.46v 3200mhz stabil durchn 3dmark gebracht)
Atm hats nicht so den Sinn, mehr rauf zu geben, ich will erst die zweite HD3870 austesten, was die wirklich macht. Dann kann man richtig ans Limit gehn, ich werd sehn^^
Die 3.8 sollte er auch mitmachen bei 1.5v, da bin ich optimistisch... aber ich will lang was von ihm haben^^ wenn ich ihn gleich wieder schrotte gibts hier ärger *hust* eltern^^


----------



## ~Henry~ (27. Juli 2008)

Hab mit meinem System (E8400,4Gbram,9800Gtx) bei Xp ganze 13.960 Punkte und bei Vista 12.850 Punkte erreicht


----------



## Sesfontain (27. Juli 2008)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Was steckt denn da für eine Grafikkarte bzw. CPU im System? Mit einer GeForce-5 der Mittelklasse wäre die Punktzahl beispielsweise voll im Rahmen.


Das sys hat einen Pentium 4HT 3GHz,NV 6200LE mit 64mb oder so 
und ddr ram von samsung


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (27. Juli 2008)

~Henry~ schrieb:


> Hab mit meinem System (E8400,4Gbram,9800Gtx) bei Xp ganze 13.960 Punkte und bei Vista 12.850 Punkte erreicht



Da müsste aber schon noch ein bisschen mehr drin sein oder?


----------



## mAlkAv (27. Juli 2008)

Für Standardtakt sehen die Werte doch ganz normal aus. Aber mit etwas Overclocking sind bestimmt 15k+ drin


----------



## SilentKilla (28. Juli 2008)

CentaX schrieb:


> ...Gigabyte ET5 stürzt - aus welchem Grund auch immer, früher liefs! - unter Vista x64 und XP bei Taktänderung ab (ganzes sys freezt), so MUSS ich immer im BIOS OC'en -.-
> Gibts noch andere Tools für ein GA-P35-DS3P?...



Probier mal ET6. Mit der Version 5 hatte ich auch Probleme (P35-DS4) aber seit der 6er gehts eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## BaueerR (28. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mit meinem Q9300 @ 3,4GHz und meiner 8800GTS 512 @ 775MHz /1970MHz / 2170MHz auf Vista x64 15187 Punkte erreicht.


----------



## CentaX (28. Juli 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Probier mal ET6. Mit der Version 5 hatte ich auch Probleme (P35-DS4) aber seit der 6er gehts eigentlich ganz gut.



Danke, probier ich gleich mal.
Das komische ist ja, dass früher alles gefunzt hat... oO Da hab ich das fast täglich zum OC'en verwendet...
Ok, noch ein bisschen Photoshoppen und dann wieder benchen bei der hitze... armer PC


----------



## JonnyB1989 (28. Juli 2008)

So hab mal mit meinem SLi Gespann bestehend aus zwei 8800 GTS 512 @ Standarttackt befeuert mit nem E 8400 @ 3,2 Ghz laufen lassen und hab *15066*Punkte erreicht. Ich finde das etwas wenig, weil ich ohne Sli 12500 Punkte schaffe. Kann es sein das meine Cpu Limitert?


----------



## CentaX (28. Juli 2008)

Ja... der scheint zu limitieren
Kannst ja mal den Test machen und eine Graka höher takten 
Als ich eine HD3870 von 776/1125 auf 877/1377 getaktet hab, gabs dann gradmal 20 Punkte mehr 
PS: In deiner Sig steht ''Sandardtackt'' statt ''Standardtakt'' 

€: ET6 stürzt auch ab und für SetFSB bin ich zu blöd (welchen Clock Generator muss man da denn auswählen? o_O)


----------



## Micha-Stylez (29. Juli 2008)

An so heißen Tagen wie heute z.B. hab ich knapp 700 Punkte weniger mit OCen ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Player007 (29. Juli 2008)

Hab jetzt mit der HD4850, 10214 Punkte, liegt aber auch am Prozzi das das nicht mehr sind 

Gruß


----------



## Dr.House (30. Juli 2008)

Endlich, 19 k  erreicht.

*19083 Punkte

*Q6600@ 4,05 GHz
2 GB CellShock  600 5-5-5-15 @ 2,48 Volt
Raptor 150
4870@ 850 / 1000    (GPU/RAM)

War gerade dabei 880 / 1100 zu Benchen,da ist mir der Rechner Abgestürzt (zu Warm)
An kalten Tagen macht er 4,15 GHz zum Benchen.

Ich will die 20 k  knacken.


----------



## Fabian (2. August 2008)

Hab 11807 Punkte,den E2160 mit 3,3 ghz,und meine xfx 8800 gt  bis zum erbrechen oc´t
die amcht benchstable keine 10 mhz mehr mit
mal gucken was bei der cpu noch geht,die max fsb von 423


----------



## f3rr1s (3. August 2008)

so habe gerade mal meine neuen Phenom u. ram u. Mobo durch 3dmark gejagt 

*12091*  fürs erste ok ohne OC da kahm meine 8800GTX mit zum einsatz 

In der woche schau ich mal das ich ne ordentlich kühlung bekomm denn gibts nochma nen Bench mit OC 

EDIT: -,- im Bild verdeck 3Dmark CPU Z ich honk naja waren mit 2.6ghz xD


----------



## DEDE2005 (3. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knapp 13k Punkte.. mit neure HD 4870 und einem E4300 auf 3 Ghz


----------



## CrashStyle (3. August 2008)

Sieht gut aus 13k


----------



## DEDE2005 (3. August 2008)

hab eben nochmal mit RAM-Takt von 1090 versucht, aber es ist nur um 40 Punkte besser geworden.

Ist die änderung zu gering, oder liegts am CPU?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (3. August 2008)

Deine CPU limitiert extrem im 3D06..


----------



## DEDE2005 (3. August 2008)

Hmmm... naja. Aber viel mehr wie 3 Ghz sind nicht drin für den 08/15 betrieb 

Was solls, 13k reichen dicke!


----------



## Micha-Stylez (6. August 2008)

Hier mal mit einem bißchen CPU OC 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dungeon192 (8. August 2008)

3d m.06 - 14865


----------



## butter_milch (8. August 2008)

*16685 Punkte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzel (8. August 2008)

15095 mit ner 8800GT und nem E7200


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (8. August 2008)

Nett, nett


----------



## CentaX (8. August 2008)

dungeon192 schrieb:


> 3d m.06 - 14865



Mit dem System ''nur'' 14800 Punkte?!
Mein Q6600 und meine HD3870 machen ja schon 13775 Punkte... oO


----------



## JonnyB1989 (8. August 2008)

Ich bin gerade dabei mich in mein Striker II Formula zu verlieben 3,5 GHz mit 1,19 vollt im Bios eingestellt und dabei 16275 Punkte.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabensang (9. August 2008)

wär bestimmt noch mehr drin.........




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.House (10. August 2008)

@ JonnyB1989

Das ist aber wenig für GTS-SLI. Liegt aber an der CPU.
Hatte mit GT-SLI und Quad 21200 Punkte unter XP.

Mit 4,2 GHz müssten knapp 19 k drin sein. Geht der 8400nicht weiter als 3,6 GHz ?


Grüße


----------



## masterg33k (10. August 2008)

hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute die komponenten für meinen neunen rechner bekommen und das ganze anschließend zusammengebaut. system sieht so aus:

Intel Core 2 E8400
Asus P5Q Pro
MSI 4870 OC Edition
4GB A-data Ram 800mhz
Vista Home Premium 64bit

als ich dann 3d mark06 liefen ließ war ich etwas geschockt. ganze 11391 punkte hab ich mit dem system erreicht, beim zweiten versuch sogar noch etwas weniger. Irgendetwas kann also nicht stimmen, ist nur die frage was.

irgednwelche vermurtungen eurerseits voran das liegen könnte, dass nur so wenige punkte dabei rum kommen?

bedanke mich für jede hilfe


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (10. August 2008)

Hast du im Treiber alle Bildverbesserungen ausgeschalten? Welchen Treiber benutzt du?

Willkommen im Forum


----------



## JonnyB1989 (10. August 2008)

@ Dr.House: Der E8400 geht bis 4 Ghz is aber nicht mehr Stabil nicht einnal mehr zum Benchen und 60 °C  bei 1,3 volt Spannung bei Volllast (Loadline Calibration aktiv) sind genug meiner Meinug nach. Da mein Mugen warschiens mit mehr Vcore überfordert wäre. 
Ich habs mit 3,8 Ghz un ner Vcore von 1,275 volt probiert da waren 17303 Punkte drin die Temps waren bei 56°C.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masterg33k (10. August 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Hast du im Treiber alle Bildverbesserungen ausgeschalten? Welchen Treiber benutzt du?
> 
> Willkommen im Forum



ich benutze den catalyst 8.7, ist sowei ich weiß der neuste. Da ich bisher immer nvidia karten hatte, kenne ich mich mit diesem treibermenü nicht wirklich aus, habe aber eigentlich auch nichts umgestellt. 

zu heiß wird die Karte auch nicht. im idle 60 grad und unter last 76-77

edit: bei mipmap detail level im treibermenü ist der regler auf ganz recht bei quality, dass war aber schon von anfang an so. alle anderen einstellungen sind auf use application settings, müsste sich also an 3d mark anpassen


----------



## Joker (10. August 2008)

Stell mal alles im Treiber auf Performance,ausserdem AA aus, AF aus,und Catalyst A.i aus.


----------



## masterg33k (10. August 2008)

11354 - kommt aufs gleiche raus. ist es vielleicht möglich das die karte efekt ist, oder eher ein software/treiber problem?


----------



## masterg33k (10. August 2008)

hab das problem behoben. die cpu hat unter last nicht hochetaktet und blieb immer auf 2333mhz stehen. hab dann im bios c1e ausgestellt und jetzt läuft sie konstant auf 3ghz - 3d mark 13330-13350 punkte. ist das normal für mein system oder sollte noch mehr gehen? ( vorläufig ohne oc)

Intel Core 2 E8400
Asus P5Q Pro
MSI 4870 OC Edition 
4GB A-Data Ram 800mhz
Vista Home Premium 64bit


----------



## ThoR65 (12. August 2008)

Ich glaub da geht noch mehr. Aber dazu muss wohl ne WaKü her  . Aber für LuKü schon mal nicht sooooooo schlecht. Glaub ich.


----------



## vogelscheuche (14. August 2008)

Hallo, 
habe einen Q6600 der auf 3Ghz läuft und eine G80 zotac 8800gtx, die mit 621/1000 läuft. Ist das normal das ich im 3dMark06 nur 14015 Punkte erreiche bzw. was kann ich machen um noch mehr rauszuholen?


----------



## RomeoJ (14. August 2008)

vogelscheuche schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe einen Q6600 der auf 3Ghz läuft und eine G80 zotac 8800gtx, die mit 621/1000 läuft. Ist das normal das ich im 3dMark06 nur 14015 Punkte erreiche bzw. was kann ich machen um noch mehr rauszuholen?



Nabend,

me da sist normal, kann evtl. nochw as rausholen wenn du den Q66** noch ein bissel peitschst...aber ansonsten ist es genügent Pkt mit der GTX...

Der G80 ist nicht so besodners gut beim benchen wie der G92...


----------



## Medina (14. August 2008)

Also die ~14k sind doch eigentlich recht akzeptabel für dein Sys würde ich sagen.
Auch wenn ich dich mit nem E8400 un ner 8800 gts g92 geschlagen habe. Beides @ LK
(15.4k Punkte)


----------



## vogelscheuche (14. August 2008)

Medina schrieb:


> Also die ~14k sind doch eigentlich recht akzeptabel für dein Sys würde ich sagen.
> Auch wenn ich dich mit nem E8400 un ner 8800 gts g92 geschlagen habe. Beides @ LK
> (15.4k Punkte)



hmm, und was macht die Karte mit 1600x1200 so für Punkte?


----------



## RomeoJ (15. August 2008)

vogelscheuche schrieb:


> hmm, und was macht die Karte mit 1600x1200 so für Punkte?



genua so sieht es aus...geschlagen hat hier keiner einen...G92 ist definitive besser zum bechnen...aber bei 1600x1200 geht solangsam die Puste (VRAM) für die schnuckelige GTS aus.-..


----------



## Medina (15. August 2008)

Jup, stimmt. In 1600 habich se nicht getestet, aber da hat se dann vermutlich weniger Punkte als deine GTX. Eben wegen dem geringerem Vram und der geringeren Speicheranbindung


----------



## vogelscheuche (15. August 2008)

würdste mal testen? Interessiert mich wirklich mal brennend.


----------



## jupph (16. August 2008)

Hier mal mein Ergebnis mit nem E4400 und meiner 8800gts G92.

E4400 @ 3.6 Ghz

8800 GTS G92 @ 830 / 1107 / 1870 (GPU/RAM/Shader)

14138 Punkte


----------



## eightcore (16. August 2008)

Ich habe 12056 Punkte.
System:
E6400
2 GB DDR2
8800 GT
GA-EP35 DS3R


----------



## boss3D (18. August 2008)

Ich habe jetzt auch wieder mal gebencht. Ergebnis und System > siehe Sig.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (18. August 2008)

Die 12988? Geht da nicht mehr mit ner HD4870..?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (18. August 2008)

Frage ich mich gerade auch, das habe ich ja sogar mit meiner 8800GT geschafft (locker).

Manno, und jetzt hatte ich mich schon eigentlich entschieden. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. August 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch wieder mal gebencht. Ergebnis und System > siehe Sig.
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 

Hä ?????

Da stimmt aber was nicht.....

Die gleichen Werte habe ich mit meine 8800GTS G92 ohne OC schon erziehlt....mit nem E6750 auf 3,6GHZ


----------



## boss3D (18. August 2008)

Ich dachte mir selbst schon, dass da was nicht stimmt, aber ich wollte nichts sagen, bis mich jemand darauf anspricht. Jetzt habt ihr mir wenigstens einen Grund gegeben, neu zu benchen. 

Was kann ich als Richtwert nehmen? Sollten 15.000 Punkte drinnen sein? So viel hatte ich nämlich mit meinem 8800 GTS_ (G80, 320 MB)_ SLI-Gespann ... 

*[Edit]*
3DMark06 eben neu laufen lassen, aber wieder nicht mehr Punkte ...  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings habe ich hier gerade einen ganz guten Tipp bekommen. Ich werde im CCC jetzt mal alles abschalten. Dort habe ich nämlich jede Einstellung auf "Qualität" gestellt. Vielleicht wirkt sich das ja irgendwie aus ...
*
[Edit 2]*
Jetzt, wo im CCC alles deaktiviert ist, habe ich gleich ein deutlich besseres Ergebnis erghalten. 14225 Punkte sind schon realistisch, oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit ein bisschen OC und/oder dem Catalyst 8.8 sollten die 15.000 Punkte geknackt sein.  

*[Edit 3]*
Ja, die 14225 Punkte sollten realistisch sein. Computerbase hat mit der HD4870 und einem QX9770 @ 4 GHz 15.981 Punkte erreicht ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Schnitzel (18. August 2008)

Hier mal mein Ergebnis.
8800GT+E7200@4,3Ghz
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7164296
Da sollte mit der HD4870 einiges mehr als 15000 gehen.


----------



## boss3D (18. August 2008)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Da sollte mit der HD4870 einiges mehr als 15000 gehen.



Jo, wenn man wie die Leute von Computerbase, einen Quad hat ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Schnitzel (18. August 2008)

Hab ich nicht.
Mehr geht aber auch nicht,ein mhz mehr und die kiste schmiert ab.
Im 24/7 Trimm hab ich aber trotzdem ~13000.


----------



## boss3D (18. August 2008)

So, auch im 3DMark06 konnte ich die Punkte nach etwas OC weiter steigern ...  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## <--@ndré--> (19. August 2008)

Guckst du hier um zu vergleichen, was mit QX möglich ist. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## boss3D (19. August 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Guckst du hier um zu vergleichen, was mit QX möglich ist.
> 
> Gruß,
> André



Beeindruckend, aber ein GPU-Core-Takt von 875 MHz, oder mehr, kann eigentlich nur unter H²O möglich gewesen sein ... 
Mit Bildfehlern, aber stabil genug für den 3DMark06 geht meine auch bis 860 MHz. Die absolut stabilen Taktraten unter Lukü _(FanSpeed 40 %, alles andere würde einen Gehörschaden verursachen)_ siehst du in meiner Sig.

Neue Benches gibt es, wenn der Catalyst 8.8 da ist.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## <--@ndré--> (19. August 2008)

Natürlich, das du sowas mit deinem jetztigen System nicht schaffen kannst ist klar. 
Aber weiter unten gibt es sicher welche mit 3,5GHz Dualcore und Lukü. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Boti261980 (20. August 2008)

Hi,

ich habe hier mal ein nettes AMD Ergebniss.

Bin noch am Testen wie weit die GRAKA kommt, momentan 702-1782-999.


----------



## Boti261980 (21. August 2008)

*UPDATE*

wie zuvor aber Graka auf 756-1890-1080 MHz


----------



## Lochti (22. August 2008)

Hi,
ORB - Compare
11254 3DMarks06 sind meine Punkte !
GPU 690
Ram 1090


----------



## RomeoJ (22. August 2008)

Nunja...ich habe auch mal gebencht...

QX9650@4,0 Ghz..mit einer GTX280




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*20164 Pkt*_

Das geht denke ich...mit einer GraKa und keinem SLI..endlich die 20k geknackt....


----------



## Potman (22. August 2008)

Sau geil !!! fett hey 20k Punkte... nicht schlecht


----------



## kays (22. August 2008)

Bitte nicht lachen aber:
Warum werden eigentlich bei einigen die Punkte direkt angezeigt ? ich muß immer erst ins Internet


----------



## RomeoJ (22. August 2008)

Ne lacht doch keiner....normale Frage...

also ich weiss nicht warum..aber bei mir steht das immer gleich da, wenn der zuende gebencht hat..

Sorry, warum das bei einigen nicht ist, weiss ich leider auch nicht...

@Potman

danke...für die stacheligen Rosen.....lool..


----------



## kays (22. August 2008)

Vielleicht weiß es ja doch noch jemand. 


Aber mal eine andere Frage, ich finde meine Punkte etwas weinig für mein System. 

 12269 Punkt

AMD 6000 X2 € 3,2 GHz
2GB DDR 800
8800 gt 680/1700/950


----------



## JonnyB1989 (22. August 2008)

Ich finde die Punkte von dir ganz normal. Mein System macht eine änliche Punktzahl wenn ich auf Standarttacktung gehe und SLI deaktiviere.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (23. August 2008)

So meinen E8400 auf 4 GHz oced und knap an der 18k Marke vorbei gekratzt. Mal sehen was meine Grakas oced noch bringen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomeoJ (23. August 2008)

Fette Pkt.....Respekt....

Aber ich kann mich erinnern das ich mit dem E84 & SLI 88GT über 19k hatte...

Also geht da noch was...aber schöne VCore hast bei 4 Ghz...das ist niedlich...


----------



## JonnyB1989 (24. August 2008)

Warum soll die Vcore bei 4 GHz niedlich sein mir ist das schon fast zu viel.
 EDIT hab jetzt meinen Grakas übertacktet und rausgefunden das wieder einmal die Cpu limitiert.
       Aber  ich hab die 18k  gepackt normaler weise geht mit meinen GPUs einiges mehr siehe mein Vantage Ergebnis


----------



## Micha-Stylez (24. August 2008)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Warum soll die Vcore bei 4 GHz niedlich sein mir ist das schon fast zu viel.
> EDIT hab jetzt meinen Grakas übertacktet und rausgefunden das wieder einmal die Cpu limitiert.
> Aber ich hab die 18k gepackt normaler weise geht mit meinen GPUs einiges mehr siehe mein Vantage Ergebnis


 

Top Ergebniss 

Wenn du das Design von Vista noch änderst (auf Windows klassisch) hast nochmal 500-700 Punkte mehr ! 


Mfg Micha


----------



## JonnyB1989 (24. August 2008)

Danke Micha-Stylez für den Tip. Mit dem ist gerade die 19k Marke geschafft worden.
So damit mir geglaubt wird hier der Screen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanielX (24. August 2008)

Hier mal die Punkte meines 24/7 Systems, meint ihr da müsste noch was gehen oder passt das so?

3DMark Score	14731 
SM 2.0 Score	6144 	
SM 3.0 Score	5815 	
CPU Score	5444


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (24. August 2008)

Würde mal sagen der Score ist ganz gut!


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2008)

Ich habe Gestern noch mal den 3D Mark 06 laufen lassen, als ich meine CPU auf 3,2 getaktet habe.

Mit dem Quad und der 8800GT komme ich auf 14882 Punkte.


----------



## DanielX (24. August 2008)

Kannste mal die einzelnen Werte posten, das ich sehe wo dein Sys besser ist?

Und wie schnell rennt die 8800GT?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2008)

DanielX schrieb:


> Kannste mal die einzelnen Werte posten, das ich sehe wo dein Sys besser ist?
> 
> Und wie schnell rennt die 8800GT?


 
Dann muss ich den Test nochmal durchlaufen lassen. Da ich meine Resultate auch nur online betrachten kann.


----------



## DanielX (24. August 2008)

Ja musste nicht durchlaufen lassen geh einfach in das ORB von Futermark, da kannst deine Onlineergebnisse einsehen.^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2008)

So, habe den Test nochmal durchlaufen lassen.

SM2.0 5942
SM3.0 5734
CPU    5481

Hatte aber nur noch 14458 Punkte, nicht mehr 14882.
Hat da einer ne Erklärung für?
Habe doch nichts geändert. 




DanielX schrieb:


> Ja musste nicht durchlaufen lassen geh einfach in das ORB von Futermark, da kannst deine Onlineergebnisse einsehen.^^


 
Hä, was fürn ORB, keine Ahnung. 
Musste den wieder laufen lassen.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (24. August 2008)

ORB (oder wie das Ding von Futuremark da halt heißt)

Mal 'ne Frage an RomeoJ - du hast 'nen QX und übertaktest ihn "nur" auf 4GHz?

Gruß,
André


----------



## DanielX (24. August 2008)

@quantenslipstream

Das mit den Schwankungen ist normal, selbst wenn ich alles unnötige abschalte und es laufen lasse, bekomme ich Unterschiede von so 300-400 CPU-Punkten.

Heißt also einfach 2-3 mal laufen lassen.^^

@<--@ndré-->

Jo das ist mein Ergebniss, nur das einzige was leider falsch ist der CPU-Takt.

Es sind halt 3600Mhz und nicht 4050Mhz, 3DMark und Windows lesen das falsch aus, die checken das mit dem multi net.^^


----------



## RomeoJ (25. August 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> ORB (oder wie das Ding von Futuremark da halt heißt)
> 
> Mal 'ne Frage an RomeoJ - du hast 'nen QX und übertaktest ihn "nur" auf 4GHz?
> 
> ...



Moin,

jau mache ich nur, weil ich leider noch Luft als Kühlung habe...

Aber sobald ich meine WaKü habe, werde ich sicherlich weiter testen...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (25. August 2008)

Okey, das wird dann noch bessere Ergebnisse liefern. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. August 2008)

DanielX schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream
> 
> Das mit den Schwankungen ist normal, selbst wenn ich alles unnötige abschalte und es laufen lasse, bekomme ich Unterschiede von so 300-400 CPU-Punkten.
> 
> Heißt also einfach 2-3 mal laufen lassen.^^


 
Aha, gut zu wissen.

Habe das jetzt dreimal gemacht und als Durchschnitt 14674 Punkte rausbekommen.


----------



## Dudeness (25. August 2008)

Guten Abend.

Ich habe mir heute eine ASUS EN GTX 280 zugelegt.

Nach dem ersten Durchlauf habe ich nur einen Score von 15333 erreicht, was ich persönlich zu wenig finde. 

Oder was meint ihr? Wenn ich mir hier so die Ergebnisse manch anderer User mit teilweise "schlechteren" Grafikkarte angucke, die teilweise sogar weithaus bessere Ergebnisse haben, dann kommen mir schon Zweifel.

Liegt es vielleicht daran, dass mein Mainboard nur PCI-E 1.1 unterstützt und dadurch die Karte nicht im 2.0 Modus läuft? Geht mir dadurch derart viel Leistung verloren?

Dudeness


----------



## DanielX (25. August 2008)

Bei der hohen rechenleistung von einer GTX280 würde ich stark vermuten das es am PCI-E 1.1 liegt.

Takte den PCI-E mal hoch wenn du kannst, un teste dann mal.


----------



## Dudeness (25. August 2008)

Mhh...ich habe ihn auf 110 MHz angehoben. Im Ergebnis hat sich das aber nicht wiedergespiegelt: 15337 Punkte.

Ich denke mal, dass so 16.000 - 17.00 Punkte mit meiner CPU (OC) und der Karte (nicht OC) eigentlich normal wären?!

Dudeness


----------



## <--@ndré--> (25. August 2008)

Ich würde sagen, dass die CPU limitiert. 

Der E6750 wird 'ne GTX280 mit 3,5GHz nicht auslasten können. Steigere/senke mal die Taktfequenz der CPU und die Score wird sich (teils bedeutend) verändern. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Dudeness (25. August 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, dass die CPU limitiert.
> 
> Der E6750 wird 'ne GTX280 mit 3,5GHz nicht auslasten können. Steigere/senke mal die Taktfequenz der CPU und die Score wird sich (teils bedeutend) verändern.
> 
> ...



Also ist der Score für das System-Setup "normal"?!

Wird dann wohl gemacht. Dann geht's eben Richtung 4GHz. Vorher muss ich mir aber erstmal nen neuen CPU Kühler holen .

Danke übrigens für die schnellen Antworten zu später Zeit!

Dudeness


----------



## xxcenturioxx (26. August 2008)

Das Ergebnis is schon gut!
Ich hab mit meinem Quad und ner 4870 auch nur 16100 im o6er..
Im Vantage dagegen sich man dann wo der hammer hängt gegenüber 8800 GTX und co..


----------



## Eiswolf93 (26. August 2008)

Ich lad auch mal meinen Screen hoch.

Ich finde das Ergebniss, etwas zu niedrig, aber CCC ist auf Auto(damals) und alles andere auch. Ich probier heute noch was möglich ist! Aber meine CPU ist Schrott! Für 3,7 Ghz brauch ich 1,45V. da wird net so viel gehen, aber ein versuch ist es wert

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Medina (26. August 2008)

Stellt auch mal im Treiber die Einstellung auf Performance um und deaktiviert AA und den ganzen Kram. Manchmal läuft das nämlich doch mit obwohl die Einstellungen um 3dMark selber nicht hochgestellt sind.
Hat bei mir ca 1000 Punkte gebracht^^
Hab mit nem E8400 @ 3.8GHz und ner 8800 gts g92 @800/2000/1107 15500 Punkte geschafft. Das Ergebniss kann sich sehen lassen denke ich mal^^


----------



## Eiswolf93 (26. August 2008)

So..

ich hab jetzt einen neuen Rekord geschafft! 4,1 Ghz mit 1,48 V! Immerhin besser!

Aber das Ergebniss ist gar nicht zufriedenstellend!

Treiber alles auf Performance, aber bei der Graka geht kaum was( wie viel Pech kann man in einen PC haben??--> Sche**ß CPU,Mobo und Graka!
Im Screnn ist der maximale stabile Takt der GraKa
was kannn noch der Grund sein?


----------



## xxcenturioxx (26. August 2008)

Für neuere karten wie die 4850 is der 3D mark 06 eben einfach fürn Ar***..
Wann versteht ihr das?
CPU Limitiert ohne Ende..

Die Punkte die du hast, hatte ich schon mit meinem Quad und ner alten übertakteten GTS 640..

Schwenk auf Vantage um, da bekommste dein Prestige..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joker (26. August 2008)

@Eiswolf 
Hast du eventuell den PCI Takt angehoben?  Bei mir war es jedenfalls so das wenn ich den PCI Takt auf 110Mhz gesetzt hatte ich kaum übertakten konnte. Auf 100 hab ich meine 4850 auf 700 core und 1120 Memory.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (26. August 2008)

Nein hab ich nicht, weil wenn ich den anhebe, lädt der pc nicht mal das bios.

woran kann das noch liegen? wie genau muss ich den ccc einstellen um die max performance rauszuhohlen?


----------



## steinschock (28. August 2008)

Bin gerade am testen was OC so geht, und wie die Temps sind.
Also bei meiner GTX ist da Schluss bei 06.

Bei 3843MHz @ 1,336V + 756/1619/1296      

17055 Punkte


----------



## Fabian (28. August 2008)

Hab nen neue Persönlichn Rekord geholt.
Ich brauch nen bios mit mehr speicherteilern,dann hat der ram noch 300 mhz mehr,die er ausnutzen kann


----------



## Micha-Stylez (31. August 2008)

Bloß nicht neidisch werden 
Aus Spaß mal 3DMark durchlaufen lassen mit meiner Übergangskarte 7300gs 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Snaker_ (31. August 2008)

*16098 Punkte* 

Q6700 @ 3,5 GHZ
8800 GTS G92 overclocked
DDR3-1600
XFX 790i

sysProfile: ID: 23402 - Sn@ker


----------



## Raven (31. August 2008)

13638 Punkte.
Ist, denk ich mal, nicht schlecht. Dafür das alles nicht OC ist.


----------



## boss3D (31. August 2008)

Habe auch noch ein paar Pünktchen herausholen können. Jetzt wird erstmal wieder an den Taktschrauben gedreht ...  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## berti----1982 (31. August 2008)

So da wäre mal mein Ergebnis.
nach langem herumprobieren habe ich entlich die 18000 Pkt Marke geknackt


----------



## Dr.House (2. September 2008)

*19700* Punkte

Q6600 @ 4,15 GHz @ Wakü
4870 @ 885/1100 @ Wakü.    Die Karte geht voll ab.  Da geht sicher mehr.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (2. September 2008)

Ups, ich stelle mir gerade vor, wenn wir davon zwei zusammen tun.


----------



## steinschock (2. September 2008)

Dr.House schrieb:


> *19700* Punkte
> 
> Q6600 @ 4,15 GHz @ Wakü
> 4870 @ 885/1100 @ Wakü.    Die Karte geht voll ab.  Da geht sicher mehr.



19700 hätte ich der 4870 nicht zugetraut. 
Dein armer Q6600 kriegts auch ganz schön besorgt.


----------



## boss3D (2. September 2008)

steinschock schrieb:


> 19700 hätte ich der 4870 nicht zugetraut.
> Dein armer Q6600 kriegts auch ganz schön besorgt.


Ich würde es eher umgekehrt sagen:
Die arme HD4870 kriegts auch ganz schön besorgt.

Mit 850/1200 _(läuft zwar instabil, aber die 3DMarks laufen damit durch) _komme ich mit meinem E6750 @ 3.6 GHz knapp über 15.000 Punkte. Bei seinen 19700 Punkten hat er schon sehr viel dem Quad zu verdanken ...

^^ Trotzdem auf jeden Fall ein Top-Ergebnis. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fifadoc (2. September 2008)

Ich komme mit meinem E8600@4400Mhz und meiner HD4870@880/1120 auf *17800* Punkte.

Beides natürlich unter Wasser. 
Ein bischen ist bei beiden sicher noch drin.


----------



## boss3D (2. September 2008)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> Ein bischen ist bei beiden sicher noch drin.


Also ich könnte unter Lukü bestenfalls beim Prozi/RAM noch was rausholen. Ich finde es sehr schade, dass sich der VRAM meiner HD4870 fast nicht OCn lässt, ohne gleich Bildfehler zu verursachen. Bei 963 MHz macht der Schluss. 822 MHz GPU-Takt sind aber für Lukü recht gut ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fifadoc (2. September 2008)

bei Vantage konnte ich mit der 4870 sogar bis 890/1200 gehen. Das ging noch ohne Bildfehler. 2006 machte diese werte leider nicht mit, dehalb hab ich da 880/1120 gewählt. Diese werte sind bei mir "Game-Stabil"


----------



## <--@ndré--> (2. September 2008)

@Dr. House: Wow, da fehlt nicht viel und dann sollte die 20k-Marke gebrochen werden. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Dr.House (2. September 2008)

Bei 4,25 Ghz und Core 900 soll es spätestens mit den 20k klappen.


----------



## Jake Dunn (2. September 2008)

18445 Punkte

X3350@3,65ghz
HD4870@853/1150


----------



## rockyko (5. September 2008)

*3dmark06 punkte.......*

hi erstma mein sys:

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Arbeitsspeicher_DDR2-800/A-DATA/DIMM_4_GB_DDR2-800_Kit/230013/? A-DATA DIMM 4 GB DDR2-800 Kit 961 Mhz
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/CPU_Luefter/Thermalright/Kuehlkoerper_SI-128_SE/214511/? Thermalright Kühlkörper SI-128 SE
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/CPU_Sockel_775_Core_2_Quad/Intel(R)/Core_2_Quad_Q6600/224279/? Intel® Core 2 Quad Q6600 3,21 Ghz
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Gehaeuse_Luefter/Noiseblocker/BlackSilent_Fan_XL1/243983/?3x                          Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XL1
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafikkarten_NVIDIA_PCIe/Gainward/GTX260/275159/? Gainward GTX260
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Mainboards_Sockel_775/Asus/P5Q/269715/? Asus P5Q
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Netzteile_bis_600_Watt/be_quiet!/Straight_Power_500W/272569/? be quiet! Straight Power 500W

ich habe bei 3dmark06 habe ich unübertaktet (nur 117xx punkte^^) (hatte vorher mit meinem alten rechner nur 37xx punkte^^ xD) hab ich jetzt übertaktet 168xx punkte wollte fragen ob es gut ist für mein sys und wie viele punkte ihr so mit eurem sys habt......


----------



## boss3D (5. September 2008)

*AW: 3dmark06 punkte.......*

Ja, ist gut für dein System, trotzdem hättest du dein Ergebnis auch hier posten können _(Sys. am besten in Sig. schreiben)_ ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## GodsNumb (5. September 2008)

*AW: 3dmark06 punkte.......*

Hab nen Q6600 @3 GHz, nforce790i Ultra SLI bOard und ne HD4870 von Sapphier ud 2 GB DDR3 12800

15373 Punkte


----------



## emmaspapa (5. September 2008)

*AW: 3dmark06 punkte.......*



GodsNumb schrieb:


> Hab nen Q6600 @3 GHz, nforce790i Ultra SLI bOard und ne HD4870 von Sapphier ud 2 GB DDR3 12800
> 
> 15373 Punkte


 
Hmm, die Punkte des Frederstellers finde ich auch ein wenig niedrig. Mit meiner Kiste (Q6600 3 GHz, HD3870 X2, 4 GB RAM auf P6N SLI-FI) habe ich 15280 Punkte


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. September 2008)

Mal mein Score 


Ps: warum sagt mir 3dmark 3,5gb ram? ich hab Vista 64bit, in allen anderen Progs steht 4gb. 
Is das bloß ein kleiner Bug von 3dmark?


----------



## memphis@Mg (6. September 2008)

mal nen schneller test!

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (6. September 2008)

Wow, deine CPU geht ja super .
Nur 1,30V? Aber netter Score.


----------



## memphis@Mg (6. September 2008)

naja das macht die da nicht prime stabel leider!

aber naja habe zz kühlungsprobleme! und die gtx brauch noch nen vmod das klar ma sehen ob ich das morgen noch ranmache oder in 2 wochen erst ma schauen!

danke dir aber


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (6. September 2008)

Jo
Wie groß ist deine Lötspitze denn? Weil ich hör meine Graka immer nach mehr Volt schreien  aber trau mich nicht so richtig ran, kommt mir irgendwie heikel vor mit einer 3mm Spitze auf so Mini-Widerständen zu löten..


----------



## memphis@Mg (6. September 2008)

hm ka reicht ich löte damit alles ka 1 oder  1,5mm hm na kommt drauf an wo du ran löten musst an so nen normalen smd wieder stand geht das auch mit sowas!


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (6. September 2008)

Naja, ich schau so auf einen VGpu Mod auf meiner G80.
MADSHRIMPS - Hardware Reviews ,Crazy Projects, Modding Tutorials and Overclocking

Also, könnte eng werden oder?
Is schon verdammt klein...
Danke schonmal


----------



## memphis@Mg (7. September 2008)

ne da haste keine chance da musst schon was feines nehmen wie ich zb es habe!


----------



## Potman (7. September 2008)

Hier mal mit dem Phneom 9850 @ 3.1Ghz und ner 8800Ultra (645/1160/1593) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (7. September 2008)

^^ Der Prozi scheint etwas zu limitieren, aber beachtlich, was man mit der altehrwürdigen Ultra noch erreicht.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## memphis@Mg (7. September 2008)

@ BOSS dann will ich auch mal ne "ultra" nachreichen mal sehen was du dazu sagst 

hwbot.org - Memphis@MG's 3Dmark 2006 score


leider habe ich versäumt ma das MAX rauszuholen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. September 2008)

Potman schrieb:


> Hier mal mit dem Phneom 9850 @ 3.1Ghz und ner 8800Ultra (645/1160/1593)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hehe ich schaffe 13057 Punkte mit meiner 8800GTS 320mb^^ Allerdings limitiert bei mir schon die Graka


----------



## <--@ndré--> (7. September 2008)

Jo - der Phenom ist _phenom_enal schlecht, was solche Benches angeht. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## boss3D (8. September 2008)

memphis@Mg schrieb:


> @ BOSS dann will ich auch mal ne "ultra" nachreichen mal sehen was du dazu sagst
> 
> hwbot.org - Memphis@MG's 3Dmark 2006 score


[Kinnlade hochklapp]  
Über 17.000 Punkte und das war wirklich ohne OC? Ich habe damals mit 2x 8800 GTS _(320 MB)_ SLI und meinem E6750 @ 3.5 GHz knapp über 15.000 Punkte geschafft ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## RomeoJ (8. September 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> [Kinnlade hochklapp]
> Über 17.000 Punkte und das war wirklich ohne OC? Ich habe damals mit 2x 8800 GTS _(320 MB)_ SLI und meinem E6750 @ 3.5 GHz knapp über 15.000 Punkte geschafft ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D




Da ist ordentlich ge OC´t worden..schaue das pic an... 

fette 2000Mhz bei GraKa..und fette 3,9Ghz bei einem Q66...

Aber 17k ists chon echt eine heavy schwere Hausnummer...*verblasst*


----------



## memphis@Mg (8. September 2008)

tja und das ist noch nix cpu geht(GING habe sie ja nicht mehr)höher und karte hat noch nichtmal ln2 richtig gesehen oder dice und jetzt hat sie wohl nen treffer zur zeit geht sie nicht unter luft *GANZ traurig bin*


----------



## cruzr91 (8. September 2008)

hier mal mein ergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich denke mal für einen k8 gar nicht so schlecht
die 2,95GHz wurden mit nem boxed kühler erreicht
ich denke da geht noch mehr, wenn erstma der mugen kommt


----------



## teKau^ (8. September 2008)

moin erstmal!
also mit meiner kiste komme ich zur zeit auf 16.200pkt! ich würde aber viel höher kommen jedoch bekomm ich die cpu nicht höher getaktet. Ist ziemlich komisch denn vista startet ganz normal und erst wenn mein desktop erscheint kommen bluescreens zu stande.. woran kann das liegen ? sorry falls ich den thread ein wenig ausweite aber ich dachte mir fragste ma 
gruß teKau^


----------



## JonnyB1989 (8. September 2008)

Schon mal versucht die Vcore anzuheben oder NB Spannug leicht anzuheben.


----------



## boss3D (8. September 2008)

^^ In den Bluescreens müsste doch irgendeine Fehlermeldung stehen. Wenn du uns die verraten würdest, könnten wir dir eher weiterhelfen. Beispielsweise könnte "Driver_not_less_or_equal" im Bluescreen stehen, was darauf hinweisen würde, dass mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit der RAM Fehler macht ...
In diesem Fall würde es 3 Möglichkeiten geben, das Problem zu beheben:
1.) VDimm _(= RAM-Spannung)_ minimal erhöhen
2.) Timings entschärfen _(z.B. von 4-4-4-12 auf 5-5-5-15 stellen)_
3.) Takt senken _(manuell, oder durch einen anderen Teiler)_

Aber verrate uns erstmal, welche Fehlermeldung im Bluescreen steht ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## memphis@Mg (9. September 2008)

so hier mein neues spielzeug! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SYSTEM: *@ 24/7* bis auf die karte!

durch den aq3 läuft sie mit 860/2000/1200 SICHER getestet!

 denke 06er sollte auch mit 850 laufen aber ERSTMAL muss da nen vmod ran wollte das noch letze we machen aber keine lust gehabt und nun muss ich 2 wochen warten eh ich wieder daheim bin


----------



## teKau^ (9. September 2008)

So, ich habs heute wieder mal versucht meinen E6850 auf 4GHz zu ziehen.. Und wie bei den anderen Versuchen wurde ich nur mit nem Bluescreen belohnt. Hab sie mir natürlich aufgeschrieben jedoch müsst ihr wissen das ich jedes mal etwas verändert habe wenn es zu einem BS kam. Entweder die timings entschärft oder die Spannung erhöht oder die NB V hochgezogen.. Nix hat funktioniert.. Jetzt schreib ich euch mal was ich alles so als Fehlermeldung bekam:

1.IRQL GT ZERO AT SYSTEM SERVICE --> verschwand nachdem ich den autostart für Everest ausschaltete..

2.MEMORY-MANAGEMENT

3. SYSTEM SERVICE EXCEPTION

4.IRQL NOT LESS OR EQUAL !

So das waren sie bis jetzt. Bevor ich meine Kiste noch zum brennen kriege brauch ich eure Hilfe..
Jemand nen Plan ?


----------



## boss3D (9. September 2008)

^^ Hier werden Sie geholfen ... 

Ich  gehe jedenfalls davon aus, dass dein Prozi die 4 GHz, zumindest unter LuKü, nicht mitmachen wird. Leider ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. September 2008)

Ne, also 4GHz wirst du wohl kaum sehen. Sry...

Aber ein 4GHz Deadshot kannst schon vielleicht schon erreichen (mit >1,5v).

Gruß,
André


----------



## Dr.House (9. September 2008)

Gib mal 1,55 Volt max auf die CPU zum Benchen-dann könnte es klappen,aber nur mal zum Benchen nix für 24/7


----------



## teKau^ (9. September 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ne, also 4GHz wirst du wohl kaum sehen. Sry...
> 
> Aber ein 4GHz Deadshot kannst schon vielleicht schon erreichen (mit >1,5v).




Hmm Deadshot hört sich irgendwie nicht so gut an  tja, auf mein WaKü System muss ich noch bis nächsten Monat warten.. oh bzw. noch genau 6 tage! Hab mich zu 99% für den Zalman Reserator 1 V2 entschieden.. Aber mal sehen vielleicht find ich in noch was anderes.. Hab die Cpu Spannung konstant auf 1,39V laufen.. 1,5V sind mir da doch ein wenig zu krass. Aber bis 1,45V mit Luftkühlung kann ich ja mal ausprobieren. Ich will heute Abend schließlich nix gegrilltes mehr


----------



## DanielX (9. September 2008)

Also meine Erfahrung ist das 1,5V noch machbar sind für 24/7, aber natürlich nur auf eigene Gefahr.^^

Hatte meinen E6420 ca. ein 3/4 Jahr auf 1,525V laufen und er läuft immer noch.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (9. September 2008)

12578Punkte....

Mit nem Q6600 @ 2.7Ghz, 8800GTS (G92), 4GB DDR800...

Allerdings das ganze unter XP Home...

greetz


----------



## JonnyB1989 (9. September 2008)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> 12578Punkte....
> 
> Mit nem Q6600 @ 2.7Ghz, 8800GTS (G92), 4GB DDR800...
> 
> ...



nett das Zaubert mein Sys in Standart hin das ganze unter Vista und nur Dual Core ohne SLI http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/17551d1213521975-3d-mark-06-punkte-unbenannt.jpg


----------



## jupph (10. September 2008)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> 12578Punkte....
> 
> Mit nem Q6600 @ 2.7Ghz, 8800GTS (G92), 4GB DDR800...
> 
> greetz



16797 Punkte

Auch Q6600 allerdings 3.6Ghz und ner 8800GTS G92 unter XP

Da lässt sich bei dir garantiert noch einiges machen.


----------



## waveor (10. September 2008)

Hey leute meine sys
q9550 @3.6 ghz und eine gtx 260 oc unter xp

komme auf 17275 punkte , is das zu wenig? 

MfG


----------



## DarkEvil20 (11. September 2008)

Wollte mal fragen was mit meinem System, siehe Signatur, an Punkten möglich ist. hatte gestern 10682 Punkte.


----------



## memphis@Mg (11. September 2008)

cool was das für ne graka 3872 kenn ich nicht ist das eine ES karte?!


----------



## DarkEvil20 (11. September 2008)

memphis@Mg schrieb:


> cool was das für ne graka 3872 kenn ich nicht ist das eine ES karte?!


Der Chip ist natürlich der 3870, das ist nur die Bezeichnung von Club3D.


----------



## Emani (11. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen....hoffe jemand kann mir irgendwie Ratschläge geben und zwar habe ich:

AMD X2 5600 + (2 x 2,8 GHz)
MSI NX 8800 GTS OC Edition (G80) 640 MB 
4 x 1024 MB Corsair XMS 2 (4-4-4-12)

so...zu meinem Problem. Und zwar habe ich egal ob unter Xp oder Vista bei 3dmark06 Standart-einstellung nur ca. 5900 Punkte.

SM 2. Score: 2435
HDR/SM3.0: 2425
CPUScore: 2190

...irgendwie scheint das im gegensatz zu anderen Leuten die ein ähliches System habe super wenig zu sein. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen woran es liegt.


----------



## DarkEvil20 (11. September 2008)

Emani schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen....hoffe jemand kann mir irgendwie Ratschläge geben und zwar habe ich:
> 
> AMD X2 5600 + (2 x 2,8 GHz)
> MSI NX 8800 GTS OC Edition (G80) 640 MB
> ...



Hast du den Speicher im Bios auch so getaktet 4-4-4-12 oder auf standart stehen? Everest kannste das z.b. prüfen.

Aber sonst fällt mir grad nix ein.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. September 2008)

Emani schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen....hoffe jemand kann mir irgendwie Ratschläge geben und zwar habe ich:
> 
> AMD X2 5600 + (2 x 2,8 GHz)
> MSI NX 8800 GTS OC Edition (G80) 640 MB
> ...




Das hat irgendwas mit deiner Graka zutun. Der CPU-Score ist top, der graka score müsste doppelt so hoch sein. 


Hast du ein SLI-Board und die Graka steckt in einem Slot der mit 8x betrieben wird? Aktuelle Treiber drauf? Direct X aktuell´?  GPU/GDDR-Takt korreckt? Lad dir mal GPU-Z runter *klick* und mach nen Screen.


----------



## boss3D (11. September 2008)

^^ Stelle mal im Treiber/nHancer alles von "Qualität" auf "Performance" ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Emani (11. September 2008)

der Speicher ist noch auf Standard Einstellung.....irgendwie denke ich das liegt an der Grafikkarte...ziemlich wenig Punkte.....hab systeme gelesen auch mit der Karte und die haben was von ca. 4000....

naja...aber ansonsten laufen Spiele wie GRID....alone in the Dark oder Mass effect so. zwischen 40-60 fps bei 1280 x 1024 ohne AA und sonst alles Hohe Qualität.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. September 2008)

Emani schrieb:


> der Speicher ist noch auf Standard Einstellung.....irgendwie denke ich das liegt an der Grafikkarte...ziemlich wenig Punkte.....hab systeme gelesen auch mit der Karte und die haben was von ca. 4000....
> 
> naja...aber ansonsten laufen Spiele wie GRID....alone in the Dark oder Mass effect so. zwischen 40-60 fps bei 1280 x 1024 ohne AA und sonst alles Hohe Qualität.



Ich hab die 88GTS 320MB und meine macht ca. 2x 5300punkte 


Lade dir bitte mal das Tool runter was ich verlinkt hatte und mach ein Screenshot davon. 

Mfg


----------



## Emani (11. September 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ich hab die 88GTS 320MB und meine macht ca. 2x 5300punkte
> 
> 
> Lade dir bitte mal das Tool runter was ich verlinkt hatte und mach ein Screenshot davon.
> ...



werde ich nachher mal machen wenn ich zuhause bin....bin noch auf der arbeit..... bis später und schonmal danke


----------



## Emani (11. September 2008)

So da bin ich wieder und habe mir mal die mühe gemacht ein paar screens von CPU Z und GPU Z hochzuladen....vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen....scheint aber alles ok zu sein...wie ich das so sehe.......


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. September 2008)

Emani schrieb:


> So da bin ich wieder und habe mir mal die mühe gemacht ein paar screens von CPU Z und GPU Z hochzuladen....vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen....scheint aber alles ok zu sein...wie ich das so sehe.......



jo stimmt ich kann auch nix entdecken.....hast du vllt. antialiasing im treiber an oder so?


----------



## Emani (11. September 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> jo stimmt ich kann auch nix entdecken.....hast du vllt. antialiasing im treiber an oder so?


 
ne habe ich auch nicht...alles aus.....naja solange ich alles spiele in höchster Detailstufe spielen kann ist ja alles ok....weiss auch nicht wie relevant so ein synthetischer test überhaupt ist.....sag ja....assassins Creed oder grid / Mass Effect / Alone in the Dark  in höchster details in 1280 x 1024 spiele ich ohne AA / AF zwischen 45 - 60 fps....reicht ja auch.....aber beim Benchmark bin ich am Grübeln.....


----------



## boss3D (11. September 2008)

^^ Für den 3DMark06 ist doch mal ein Patch erschienen. Hast du den installiert?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Emani (11. September 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ Für den 3DMark06 ist doch mal ein Patch erschienen. Hast du den installiert?
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Stimmt....habe ich ganz vergessen...muss ich nachher mal machen.....


----------



## Micha-Stylez (12. September 2008)

Mit meiner neuen 260GTX , ist ganz okay denke ich ......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Micha


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. September 2008)

Ist das 1280x1024 oder was kleineres? Man kann es ja nicht sehen. Bei HWbot würde der Screen wieder rausfliegen. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## cami (12. September 2008)

So habe auch mal wieder einen Bench gestartet.

Heute kam ich zu folgendem Resultat: http://service.futuremark.com/home.action;jsessionid=F5E7D4D98D74A0720E298BC1A7ED8281

Mit: Gigabyte ga ex38 Ds5
Kraka: Nvidia 260 Gtx
Ram: Kingston HyperX 4:5:4:15@ 960 Hz
Cpu: Intel E8200@ 3.2 Ghz


----------



## Micha-Stylez (13. September 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ist das 1280x1024 oder was kleineres? Man kann es ja nicht sehen. Bei HWbot würde der Screen wieder rausfliegen.
> 
> Gruß,
> André


 

Ja das ist 1280x1024 , der Standart Bench im 3D Mark 06 !
Ich mach heut oder morgen nochmal ein neuen !

Edit :
Hier nochmal ohne Graka OC 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier mit ein wenig Graka OC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke das ein gutes Ergebniss !

Mfg Micha


----------



## Emani (13. September 2008)

Hurra.....endlich habe ich es......hatte vor 2 Tagen ja erwähnt das ich zuwenig punkte hatte bei 3DMark 06.....hatte ca. was von 5600 Punkte nur.

Also ich hatte versucht was umzustellen im Bios...ok Rechner fuhr nicht mehr hoch....und ich musste aufm Bord das Bios wieder zurückflshen....also hatté ich wieder die Werkslieferung...dann habe ich mir doch gedacht dann machst du jetzt mal einen Benchmark und siehe da.....

endlich die 9200 Punkte (Ohne Overclocking)...... 

leider weiss ich jetzt nicht genau was ich damals im Bios verstellt hatte...werde mal nachforschen...jetzt bin ich erstmal zufrieden......als nächstes werde ich mal schauen wie weit ich das system noch übertakten kann.....

Mein rechner:
- AMD X2 5600 + ( 2 x 2,8 Ghz)
- MSi Geforce 8800 GTS OC Edition 640 MB  (GPU Takt: 575 / 1188 Mhz)   
  Speichertakt (850 Mhz)
- 4 GByte Corsair XMS 2 - 6400 (4-4-4-12) Speicher läuft auf 5-5-5-18


----------



## Pasknalli (13. September 2008)

Mein System steht im Profiel.

Alles Orginal und unverändert und Default beim Benchmark.

10753 Pkt XP professional SP3

10238 Pkt Vista home premium SP1


----------



## CrashStyle (13. September 2008)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Ja das ist 1280x1024 , der Standart Bench im 3D Mark 06 !
> Ich mach heut oder morgen nochmal ein neuen !
> 
> Edit :
> ...



Schöne Ergebnisse!


----------



## Micha-Stylez (13. September 2008)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Schöne Ergebnisse!


 

Danke 

Bei dem OC Ergebniss geht noch mehr denke ich ^^ Morgen mal gucken was noch so drin sitzt ! Vor allem mal die CPU bis 4GHZ kriegen ! GPU macht locker noch mehr mit !


Mfg Micha


----------



## UpZero (13. September 2008)

Das ist meine Gurke, einmahl normahl und einmahl mit meinem (bis jetzt) Maxi.OC.
Bekomme aber bei einem Multi von 425Mhz x 8,- 1,4V & RAM 1,9V unter ORTHOS nach einer min. einen Fehler und ORTHOS bricht ab.
Frage, kann man da noch bedenkenlos Saft rauf geben(Temp. unter Last CPU 57°- Luft) 
oder kennt sich jemand mit´nem E6400 aus(ist ja schon ein älteres Model).

Ich hoffe ich stell hir keine Fragen doppelt,Sorry und Danke.

Ps. hat sich erledigt mit der Frage, habe mein Antwort gefunden (das geht ja noch bis 4000Mhz) 

mfg


----------



## Micha-Stylez (14. September 2008)

So mal gebencht mit E8400@  3,87GHZ und 260 GTX @ 700 / 1550 / 1200 !

Das ist bei rausgekommen :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das mal nen fettes Ergeniss  !


Mfg Micha


----------



## memphis@Mg (14. September 2008)

hmmm so dick ist das aber nicht  da geht noch mehr! ich bin bei 16,7k also RAN!


----------



## Dr.House (14. September 2008)

Will ja nicht angeben aber haltet euch mal beide ran 

19700 Punkte (Ram nicht optimiert und Graka-Ram kann mehr)

4870 Rulez


----------



## Micha-Stylez (14. September 2008)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Will ja nicht angeben aber haltet euch mal beide ran
> 
> 19700 Punkte (Ram nicht optimiert und Graka-Ram kann mehr)
> 
> 4870 Rulez


 

Dein CPU macht ne Menge aus, hast doppelt so viel Punkte wie ich ! Dein SM 3.0 Score ist mal wirklich 

Da muss ich ja wirklich noch nach legen !


Mfg Micha


----------



## memphis@Mg (14. September 2008)

aber den q66 schön getreten 1,646 das schon auwa


----------



## Dr.House (14. September 2008)

Geht wohl unter Wakü-80°c @ Load.  Auch schon mal 1,7 Volt drauf gehabt aber keine Verbesserung.

Ich glaube die 20 k sind auch noch drin.


----------



## steinschock (14. September 2008)

Dir glaub ich das.

Bin jetzt schon öfter an 18000 gescheitert. 

Außerdem gibts ja V-mods


----------



## ShrinkField (15. September 2008)

Ich glaube mit meiner 88GTX kann ich mich sehen lassen oder?

edit: da geht aber sicher nochwas bei der cpu^^


----------



## memphis@Mg (15. September 2008)

@ShrinkField um dich nicht zu entäuschen das ist noch ein "normaler" wert für ne gtx gut ist sie wenn sie ohne vmod 660core packt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. September 2008)

ShrinkField schrieb:


> Ich glaube mit meiner 88GTX kann ich mich sehen lassen oder?
> 
> edit: da geht aber sicher nochwas bei der cpu^^



Mein Q6600 macht auf 3,33Ghz 4700 Punkte...und der wird schon durch meine 88Gts 320mb limitiert. Du müsstest eig. die 5000er cpumarke gebrochen haben


----------



## ShrinkField (15. September 2008)

Danke für eure antworten

also wenn ich den core takt im Riva Tuner auf 660MHz stelle, wird dann im Monitoring  Center 675MHz angezeigt, warum(hab da mal was von 21mhz schritten hier gelesen..)? 

Ich hab heute nochmal ein wenig versucht und hatn bisschen was gebrachtaber 15.000P wollte ich schon demnächst errreichen...


----------



## memphis@Mg (16. September 2008)

ja richtig das nen umschaltung in der karte!

eigentlich sollte bei GENAU 660 die karte mit dem wert darunter laufen 675 ohne vmod habe ich noch nicht gesehen!


----------



## leboga (16. September 2008)

Dann hättest du meine sehen müssen vor ihrem Tod. Da hat sie brav die 675 gemacht.


----------



## boss3D (16. September 2008)

So, habe mal meine aktuelle Graka surchgebencht. Nachdem sich die HD4870 verabschiedet hatte, musste heute die X1950 Pro zeigen, was noch in ihr steckt ...
5841 Punkte würde ich als ziemlich gut für diese altehrwürdige Graka bezeichnen.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## memphis@Mg (16. September 2008)

hey wenn du die nicht mehr brauchst sage bescheid kommst du @ aocm?


----------



## ShrinkField (16. September 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> So, habe mal meine aktuelle Graka surchgebencht. Nachdem sich die HD4870 verabschiedet hatte, musste heute die X1950 Pro zeigen, was noch in ihr steckt ...
> 
> 
> 5841 Punkte würde ich als ziemlich gut für diese altehrwürdige Graka bezeichnen.
> ...




Wie die hat sich verabschiedet? Du hattest die doch noch nich lange..und wolltestn Wasserkühler drauf machen !?! Das tut mir leid

sry für off topic aber hab noch nichts über deine Schrotte ati gelesen


----------



## PiSA! (17. September 2008)

Um ehrlich zu sein weiss ich nich wie ich dieses Ergebnis werten soll.
Is des gut? schlecht?

Denke aber mal in ordung nachdem ich n bissl über die 3850 gelesen hab.

10918 3dMarks


----------



## boss3D (17. September 2008)

memphis@Mg schrieb:


> hey wenn du die nicht mehr brauchst sage bescheid kommst du @ aocm?


Falls du von der X1950 Pro sprichst: Die steht schon seit einer Ewigkeit zum Verkauf. Mein [V]Thread ... 

Allerdings kann ich sie jetzt erst hergeben, sobald ich eine neue HD4870 bekommen habe_ (ich rechne Anfang nächster Woche damit)_.


ShrinkField schrieb:


> Wie die hat sich verabschiedet? Du hattest die doch noch nich lange..und wolltestn Wasserkühler drauf machen !?! Das tut mir leid
> 
> sry für off topic aber hab noch nichts über deine Schrotte ati gelesen


Also wie die sich verabschiedet hat, ist auch mir ein Rätsel. Hier kannst du jedenfalls alles nachlesen ...
Tja, die WaKü läuft, aber die Graka ist hinüber. Ich bin aber zuversichtlich, dass ich meine nächste HD4870 lebend in den WaKü-Kreislauf einbeziehen kann.  


PiSA! schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein weiss ich nich wie ich dieses Ergebnis werten soll.
> Is des gut? schlecht?
> 
> Denke aber mal in ordung nachdem ich n bissl über die 3850 gelesen hab.
> ...


Du hast ernsthaft "nur" eine HD3850? Dann würde ich sagen: Hammer-Ergebnis!  
 Schon fast zu gut für die Graka und der Prozi ist ja auch nicht umwerfend hoch OCt ...  

Hier, du schlägst fast ein Quad-Core-Sys mit einer HD3850 _(dort wurde zwar ein älterer Treiber verwendet, aber trotzdem)_!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## PiSA! (17. September 2008)

Geil Mann!
wusst ich gar nich dass ich damit so gut liege.

Das is ne HD3850 von PowerColor, die hat schon nen geilen Kühler drauf.

Außerdem läuft die VGA mit Biosmod ohne Spannungsänderung, 
dann taktet die sich wenigstens im 2D Modus runter und bleibt
nicht wie beim Rivatuner oder AtiTool auf dem oc Takt.
Getestet habe ich das ganze mit Rivatuner und Furmark, hab in 4MHz-Schritten erhöht.


Die CPU läuft auf 3000Mhz @ 1.31V  Idle:30° Last:max. 55°
Will mir aber demnächst nen Quadcore holen!

Dann gehts sowieso ab!


----------



## boss3D (18. September 2008)

PiSA! schrieb:


> Will mir aber demnächst nen Quadcore holen!
> 
> Dann gehts sowieso ab!


Also 12.000 Punkte sollten auch mit deinem jetzigen Prozi noch drinnen sein.

Ein paar Tipps:
> im CCC alle 3D-Einstellungen auf "Performance" stellen, falls du das noch nicht gemacht haben solltest.
> Catalyst 8.9 installieren.
> Prozi auf ca. 3.3 GHz OCn _(oder nach Möglichkeit auch höher)._ 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## memphis@Mg (19. September 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> > Catalyst 8.9 installieren.
> 
> 
> MfG, boss3D



der 8.9 ist langsamer als der 8.8 im 3dmark!


----------



## PiSA! (19. September 2008)

jop das stimmt.
bei 8.9. 13 punkte weniger...lol
hab vorher aber auch nen x-treme g 8.8er gehabt


übrigens:
hab heute versucht meinen prozzi auf 3,3 Ghz zu pushen,
mit 10x333Mhz
aber nicht primestable gekriegt,
irgendwann hab ich aufgehört weil ich nich genau weiss wie weit ich die spannung anheben darf.

hab den auf 1.4V fast stable gehabt.
wird auch nich ultra heiss - bis 59° 
aber dann erstmal sein lassen.


soll ich den multi senken und fsb hochreißen?

wieviel Vcore is noch gesund?

Dann gehts auch mit 3D Mark weiter aufwärts!


----------



## boss3D (19. September 2008)

memphis@Mg schrieb:


> der 8.9 ist langsamer als der 8.8 im 3dmark!


Kann schon sein. Ich habe den bis jetzt nur in Spielen getestet und da lief der deutlich besser _(bessere Performance_ _und Stabilität)_ als der 8.7/8.8er ... 

Werde ihn heute mal im 3DMark06 testen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## memphis@Mg (19. September 2008)

ComputerBase - ATi Catalyst 8.9 (Seite 3)


----------



## boss3D (19. September 2008)

memphis@Mg schrieb:


> ComputerBase - ATi Catalyst 8.9 (Seite 3)


Mittlerweile hat auch PCGH den Catalyst 8.9 schon getestet. Richtige Schübe scheint der den Grakas nur mit Qualitätsverbesserungen zu verpassen, aber das ist doch für einen Treiber schon positiv genug.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. September 2008)

UIUIUI......bin von vista auf xp umgestiegen....statt 4700 cpu punkte hab ich jetzt 5300.....is schon heftig


----------



## ThugAngel87 (19. September 2008)

also.

denke mal für meinen ollen  E6300 noch recht ok 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (20. September 2008)

Ich habe wieder mal meine 8800 GTS (320 MB) durchgebencht ...
*10974* Punkte

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. September 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich habe wieder mal meine 8800 GTS (320 MB) durchgebencht ...
> *10974* Punkte
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Übertakte die Graka mal. 

Meine 88GTS 320mb macht je 52xx punkte. 


Mfg


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. September 2008)

Also ich habe mit meiner G80-320Mibyte 12k erreicht.


----------



## boss3D (20. September 2008)

^^ Mein 8800 GTS ist schon ans Limit OCt _(siehe Sig._) ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. September 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ Mein 8800 GTS ist schon ans Limit OCt _(siehe Sig._) ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



das kann nich sein...und sie macht soo wenig Punkte??   

Guck mal meine an

PC Games Hardware Extreme - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - 3D Mark 06 Punkte...!


Irgendwas stimmt bei dir nich


----------



## CentaX (20. September 2008)

Er hat 1500 Punkte mehr als du, wo ist das Problem? o_O


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. September 2008)

CentaX schrieb:


> Er hat 1500 Punkte mehr als du, wo ist das Problem? o_O



1. Ist der Score den du meinst auf die HD4870 bezogen und 
2. machte seine 88gts verdammt wenig Punkte.


----------



## boss3D (20. September 2008)

^^ "CentaX" hat einen OCten Quad, was schon mal die Gesamtpunkte steigert und außerdem hat er ja selbst geschrieben, dass er erst nach dem Unstieg auf XP über 5000 GPU-Punkte hatte. Unter Vista hatte er sogar ein Bisschen weniger, als ich, wenn ich mich recht erinnere ...

Meine Graka ist sogar deutlich mehr OCt, als sein?! Mal sehen, ob ich noch was rausholen kann.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (20. September 2008)

Schmeiß dich an die Tweaks


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. September 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ "CentaX" hat einen OCten Quad, was schon mal die Gesamtpunkte steigert und außerdem hat er ja selbst geschrieben, dass er erst nach dem Unstieg auf XP über 5000 GPU-Punkte hatte. Unter Vista hatte er sogar ein Bisschen weniger, als ich, wenn ich mich recht erinnere ...
> 
> Meine Graka ist sogar deutlich mehr OCt, als sein?! Mal sehen, ob ich noch was rausholen kann.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Redest du jetzt über mich? 

Wenn ja:

Is klar das wir nicht die Gesamtpunkte vergleichen können (wegen quad) allerdings können wir die GPU-Punkte vergleichen. 

Und als ich auf Xp umgestiegen bin sind meine CPU Punkte gestiegen, nicht meine GPU-Punkte 

Deine Graka ist höher geoced und meine macht trotzdem viel mehr Punkte. Irgendwas muss bei dir faul sein. Ich habe auch keine Tweaks angewandt (Treiber alles auf Standard).


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (20. September 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Redest du jetzt über mich?
> Is klar das wir nicht die Gesamtpunkte vergleichen können (wegen quad) allerdings können wir die GPU-Punkte vergleichen.



Auch nur sehr begingt....der Quad hat indirekt auch Einfluss darauf.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. September 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Auch nur sehr begingt....der Quad hat indirekt auch Einfluss darauf.



Warte mal. Ich hatte meine Graka auch mit meinem alten e4500 gebencht....ich suchs ma schnell.....

Edit: Selbst mit mein E4500 @ 3ghz ereiche ich 11289 Punkte....davon jeh ca. 5200 GPU Punkte.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (21. September 2008)

Ich hätte jetzt gedacht, dass das mehr ausmacht..


----------



## boss3D (21. September 2008)

Also im Treiber ist bei mir alles andere, als "Standard" eingestellt. Mir scheint, ich sollte die Einstellungen mal besser zum Benchen optimieren. In Kürze gibt es ein neues Ergebnis ...  

*[Edit]*
So, *12250* Punkte. Wehe wenn jetzt wieder jemand meckert ...  

Mfg, boss3D


----------



## Eiswolf93 (21. September 2008)

Hi

Könnte bitte jemand von euch eine Liste vom CCC machen, wie man die meisten Punkte kriegt??

Ich finde nähmlich meinen Score ziemlich klein mit einer 4850(habe den Screen grd nicht da) und einem E840 auf 4,2 Ghz nur 12900 Punkte!

Ist das normal ode liegt das doch am CCC?

mfg Eiswollf93

PS: Meine CPU war nicht primestable damlas, macht das was an den Punkten aus?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. September 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Also im Treiber ist bei mir alles andere, als "Standard" eingestellt. Mir scheint, ich sollte die Einstellungen mal besser zum Benchen optimieren. In Kürze gibt es ein neues Ergebnis ...
> 
> *[Edit]*
> So, *12250* Punkte. Wehe wenn jetzt wieder jemand meckert ...
> ...




Na geht doch


----------



## boss3D (21. September 2008)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Könnte bitte jemand von euch eine Liste vom CCC machen, wie man die meisten Punkte kriegt??


Einfach bei den 3D-Einstellungen alles auf "Anwendungsgesteuert", AI disabled und die anderen Einstellungen auf "Leistung" ...


Fr3@k schrieb:


> Na geht doch


Ja, ich hatte im Treiber wieder mal zu viele Qualitätseinstellungen aktiviert und vergessen, diese vor dem 06er zu deaktivieren.  

Mein heutiges Tagesziel lautet:
E6750 @ 4 GHz  
Am Abend gibt es höchstwahrscheinlich ein neues Ergebnis.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CentaX (21. September 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Einfach bei den 3D-Einstellungen alles auf "Anwendungsgesteuert", AI disabled und die anderen Einstellungen auf "Leistung" ...
> 
> Ja, ich hatte im Treiber wieder mal zu viele Qualitätseinstellungen aktiviert und vergessen, diese vor dem 06er zu deaktivieren.
> 
> ...



AI würd ich auf erweitert stellen?! Das ist doch so eine Kompression... Ich denk eher, wenn du es ausschaltest, hast du weniger Punkte^^
(Ich lasse mich gern belehren... Wär aber schön wenn ich recht hätte, sonst muss ich nämlich ALLES nochmal benchen  )


----------



## boss3D (21. September 2008)

CentaX schrieb:


> AI würd ich auf erweitert stellen?!


CB hat AI auf "Standard" gestellt?! Langsam weiß ich selber nicht mehr, was man jetzt wirklich für die meisten Punkte einstellen soll ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Kone (21. September 2008)

13156 points im 3dmark 06
7358   points im vantage 

mit e7200 @3800 Mhz
club 3d hd4850 @gpu 720Mhz @mem 1100 Mhz

beweis screen hab ich für den 06er grad net aber fürn vantage


----------



## <--@ndré--> (21. September 2008)

@*boss3D*: Wo ist die HD4870 hin?


----------



## boss3D (21. September 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> @*boss3D*: Wo ist die HD4870 hin?


*^^*   

MfG, boss3D


----------



## steinschock (21. September 2008)

Siehe sein Avatar.


----------



## boss3D (21. September 2008)

steinschock schrieb:


> Siehe sein Avatar.


Den verstehe ich nicht?! 
Durchgeheizt habe ich die Graka jedenfalls nicht, falls du darauf anspielst ...

Oder denkst du, die Pfeile sollten auf meinen Avatar zeigen? Die Pfeile sind der Link zur Erklärung.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## steinschock (21. September 2008)

Mein Fehler ich hatte in Erinnerung du hättest sie verheizt.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (21. September 2008)

memphis@Mg schrieb:


> hmmm so dick ist das aber nicht  da geht noch mehr! ich bin bei 16,7k also RAN!


 

Guckst du hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. September 2008)

Kone schrieb:


> 13156 points im 3dmark 06
> 7358   points im vantage
> 
> mit e7200 @3800 Mhz
> ...



lol 

Du hast einen Punkt mehr im 06er als ich


----------



## Timo775 (21. September 2008)

so bin neu hier

Intel C2D E7200 @2,84GHz ohne Vcore anheben
Nvidia GF 8800 Ultra 660/1630/1130

12.483 im 3dMark06

CPU is natürlich noch viel Potenzial drin


----------



## PiSA! (21. September 2008)

Neues Ergebnis!

11066Punkte

Core2Duo E4400 @ 3000MHz
HD 3850 @ 776/1053MHz
4Gb Corsair 6400 800MHz @ 5-5-5-15
Asus P5K

Da geht noch was am CPU!!!
Lieber FSB erhöhen und multisenken?

333Mhz x 10 hat mit 1.4V nicht primestable geklappt
wie hoch kann ich die Vcore erhöhen ohne Angst zu haben?


----------



## eightcore (22. September 2008)

Was sagt ihr dazu???

12318 Punkte.

8800GT 512 @ 755/1860/1040 MHz
E6400 @ 3 GHz
2GB Corsair @ 950 MHz
GA-EP35 DS3R

Alle anderen Infos HIER


----------



## jupph (22. September 2008)

PiSA! schrieb:


> Neues Ergebnis!
> 
> 333Mhz x 10 hat mit 1.4V nicht primestable geklappt
> wie hoch kann ich die Vcore erhöhen ohne Angst zu haben?



Laut Intel ist er bis 1.5v zulässig(intel specs). Achte aber auf deine Temps.
Weiß ja nicht mit was du kühlst.
Ich hatte ihn damals auf 1.44v bei 3.6GHz stabil(siehe Bild)


----------



## PiSA! (22. September 2008)

Danke Jupph!

Werd mich heut Abend nochmal dran versuchen.

Z.z habe ich nen LuKü drauf

hatte mit 3.3Ghz im Idle 34° und nach 5min. Prime 57°
dann gabs auf Core1 nen Fehler.
Abgestürzt isser aber nich

wenn heut Abend alles klappt dann poste ich nochn Ergebnis


----------



## jupph (23. September 2008)

PiSA! schrieb:


> Danke Jupph!
> 
> hatte mit 3.3Ghz im Idle 34° und nach 5min. Prime 57°
> dann gabs auf Core1 nen Fehler.
> ...



kein Problem.

Hatte mit dem E4400+  Scythe Mugen nach dem 3dmark06 benchmark so
um die 73°C(laut Coretemp).
War damit auch schon bei 79°C. Höher allerdings nicht.Da war die Angst
doch zu groß


----------



## jupph (23. September 2008)

So. Hier mal neues Ergebnis:

17322 Punkte
Q6600@3,75Ghz
8800GTS 512 @ 827/1073/2034

Leider stürzt der Nvidia-Treiber immer ab wenn ich die GPU über 830MHz
takte. 
Hab sie im Furmark aber bis 872MHz bei 36°C stabil bekommen.
Hat noch jemand ne Idee?
Ansonsten werd ich wohl um einen Voltmod nicht rum kommen.


----------



## gen-X (23. September 2008)

Habt ihr tatsächlich alle die Benchmarks von Futuremark gekauft? Die kosten doch 70e das Stück oder?!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. September 2008)

gen-X schrieb:


> Habt ihr tatsächlich alle die Benchmarks von Futuremark gekauft? Die kosten doch 70e das Stück oder?!



Die meisten werden es bei den Grafikkarten dazu bekommen haben. Der Vantage war auch auf der Heft DVD. Und die Basic Edition kostet garnix


----------



## PitBull (26. September 2008)

Sorry für die Auflösung, mein 19" Breitbild schafft nur 1186x9xx oder halt 1440x900 deswegen habe Ich mal die höhere genommen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## devon (28. September 2008)

Mein ergebnis nur mit einem DualCore und Lukü

hui, mein 200 beitrag ... wenig....


----------



## berti----1982 (28. September 2008)

devon schrieb:


> Mein ergebnis nur mit einem DualCore und Lukü



schön schön


----------



## freak181 (29. September 2008)

Hier mal mein Score


----------



## berti----1982 (29. September 2008)

HEY 

hab mal das 06 kurz durch laufen lassen


----------



## berti----1982 (29. September 2008)

hier mal ein altes Ergebnis von mir mit 2 8800 GTS karten


----------



## Invain (29. September 2008)

Freak181, was stellst du mit dem armen Quad an? 
War das jetzt schon MaxFSB stable?


----------



## freak181 (29. September 2008)

mehr geht mit der cpu noch aber leider nich mit dem Board was drin ist (EVGA 780i)


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (30. September 2008)

So mal aus dem Unterhaus der Liga ein paar moderate Scores,
E6850 @ 3,7 Ghz
GTX 280 XT
Vista Ultimate x64 SP1 / FW 178.13

http://saved.im/nti5mtr3m2fn/benchmarks30032008.jpg

Greetz


----------



## boss3D (30. September 2008)

^^ Da musst aber noch kräftig OCn _(v.a. die Graka)_, sonst überhole ich dich noch mit meiner 320er GTS _(dazu sollten 4 GHz bei meinem E6750 reichen)_ ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## berti----1982 (30. September 2008)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> So mal aus dem Unterhaus der Liga ein paar moderate Scores,
> E6850 @ 3,7 Ghz
> GTX 280 XT
> Vista Ultimate x64 SP1 / FW 178.13
> ...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. September 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ Da musst aber noch kräftig OCn _(v.a. die Graka)_, sonst überhole ich dich noch mit meiner 320er GTS _(dazu sollten 4 GHz bei meinem E6750 reichen)_ ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ne ganz sicher nich^^ 

Meine 320er GTS geht schon gut...und mit nem Quad der 5300 cpu punkte macht komme ich auf 135xx punkte.....mit deinem E6750 kommste selbst mit 4ghz nicht ma in die nähe von 15000 punkte 

Mfg


----------



## berti----1982 (30. September 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ne ganz sicher nich^^
> 
> Meine 320er GTS geht schon gut...und mit nem Quad der 5300 cpu punkte macht komme ich auf 135xx punkte.....mit deinem E6750 kommste selbst mit 4ghz nicht ma in die nähe von 15000 punkte
> 
> Mfg



seh ich genau so 
Soll er doch mal ein Beweis bringen


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (30. September 2008)

berti----1982 schrieb:


> XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So mal aus dem Unterhaus der Liga ein paar moderate Scores,
> ...


----------



## berti----1982 (30. September 2008)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> berti----1982 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nöö, ganz normaler IFX-14 mit nem Scythe S-Flex, kannst ja im Sysprofile sehen, was so drinsteckt im Rechenknecht
> ...


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (30. September 2008)

berti----1982 schrieb:


> XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Temp. Probleme haste aber net oder ?
> ...


----------



## steinschock (30. September 2008)

Lest mal eure Taktraten mit EVGA Precision Tool aus.
Nicht alle Takte werden so Übernommen wie eingegeben auch wenn z.B. GPU-Z es anzeigt.

Siehe


----------



## boss3D (1. Oktober 2008)

berti----1982 schrieb:


> seh ich genau so
> Soll er doch mal ein Beweis bringen


Also mit 3.8 GHz komme ich schon auf 12250 Punkte. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass mit einem E6750 @ 4 GHz 14000 Punkte _(15000 > dafür müsste ich die Graka mit noch höheren Taktraten instabil laufen lassen) _möglich sind. Aus einem, mir noch unbekannten, Grund erhalte ich kein Bild mehr, sobald ich den Prozi auch nur ein MHz über 3.8 GHz takte, obwohl der unter WaKü noch schön kühl bleibt. Wenn ich es schaffen sollte, ihn auf 4 GHz zu bringen, gibt es vielleicht den "Beweis" ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Also mit 3.8 GHz komme ich schon auf 12250 Punkte. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass mit einem E6750 @ 4 GHz 14000 Punkte _(15000 > dafür müsste ich die Graka mit noch höheren Taktraten instabil laufen lassen) _möglich sind. Aus einem, mir noch unbekannten, Grund erhalte ich kein Bild mehr, sobald ich den Prozi auch nur ein MHz über 3.8 GHz takte, obwohl der unter WaKü noch schön kühl bleibt. Wenn ich es schaffen sollte, ihn auf 4 GHz zu bringen, gibt es vielleicht den "Beweis" ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D




Nein. Selbst ein E8600 auf 4,5Ghz oder nochmehr macht immernch weniger punkte als mein Quad 

Die 14000 kannste dir schonma abschminken mit der 88gts 320


----------



## boss3D (1. Oktober 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Die 14000 kannste dir schonma abschminken mit der 88gts 320


Ich weiß sehr genau, was ich gewissen Hardwarekomponenten zutrauen kann und lasse mir von dir da gleich mal garnichts erzählen ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


^^ hwbot.org

Wenn ein Quad @ 3.2 GHz für über 15500 Punkte reicht, dann sollte ein E6750 @ 4 GHz auf jeden Fall für 14000 reichen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich weiß sehr genau, was ich gewissen Hardwarekomponenten zutrauen kann und lasse mir von dir da gleich mal garnichts erzählen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie solln das gehn?  Über 7200 SM3 Score ja klar. Meine Graka lief nur mit 30mhz weniger beim GPU takt....Ramtakt meiner war sogar höher. Ich will garnich wissen was für ein Performance-Omega-3Dmarkpunkte-treiber der benutzt hat


----------



## boss3D (1. Oktober 2008)

^^ Keine Ahnung, welchen Treiber der benutzt hat, aber der Screen beweist zumindest, dass meine Vermutung sehr realistisch ist ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ Keine Ahnung, welchen Treiber der benutzt hat, aber der Screen beweist zumindest, dass meine Vermutung sehr realistisch ist ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Also meine macht auf 670/990/1620Mhz bei sm2 und sm3 ungefähr 5300 Punkte. Und das mit nem Quad auf 3,4 Ghz. 

Ich bezweifle das 30Mhz mehr GPU-takt soviel ausmacht. Zumal sie damit schon ne 88Ultra schlägt was garnicht sein kann 

Meine GTS hat sogar nen Höheren RAM-Takt. 

Naja gut aber beweis mir das Gegenteil. Würde mich sehr interessieren 

Mfg


----------



## boss3D (1. Oktober 2008)

1.) Meine 8800 GTS kommt momentan ebenfalls auf über 5300 Punkte bei SM2 und SM3, der Quad hat damit nichts zu tun.
2.) Deine 8800 GTS hat keinen höheren VRAM-Takt, als meine. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, sind meine 1080 MHz schon noch mehr, als deine 990 MHz. 
3.) Ich würde dir ja wahnsinnig gerne, das Gegenteil beweisen, aber aus mir unerklärlichen Gründen geht mein E6750 seit wenigen Tagen kein MHz mehr über 3.8 GHz, obwohl ich ihn vor Kurzem absolut stabil mit 3.85 GHz laufen ließ?!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> 1.) Meine 8800 GTS kommt momentan ebenfalls auf über 5300 Punkte bei SM2 und SM3, der Quad hat damit nichts zu tun.
> 2.) Deine 8800 GTS hat keinen höheren VRAM-Takt, als meine. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, sind meine 1080 MHz schon noch mehr, als deine 990 MHz.
> 3.) Ich würde dir ja wahnsinnig gerne, das Gegenteil beweisen, aber aus mir unerklärlichen Gründen geht mein E6750 seit wenigen Tagen kein MHz mehr über 3.8 GHz, obwohl ich ihn vor Kurzem absolut stabil mit 3.85 GHz laufen ließ?!
> 
> MfG, boss3D



nene hab jetzt über den Typ ausm hwbot geredet 

Meine GTS ist höher als seine (außer bei GPU) getaktet.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (1. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> aber aus mir unerklärlichen Gründen geht mein E6750 seit wenigen Tagen kein MHz mehr über 3.8 GHz, obwohl ich ihn vor Kurzem absolut stabil mit 3.85 GHz laufen ließ?!



Tja, CPUs werden auch alt. Bevorzugt bei hohen Spannungen (auch kurzzeitig).


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> 1.) Meine 8800 GTS kommt momentan ebenfalls auf über 5300 Punkte bei SM2 und SM3, der Quad hat damit nichts zu tun.
> 2.) Deine 8800 GTS hat keinen höheren VRAM-Takt, als meine. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, sind meine 1080 MHz schon noch mehr, als deine 990 MHz.
> 3.) Ich würde dir ja wahnsinnig gerne, das Gegenteil beweisen, aber aus mir unerklärlichen Gründen geht mein E6750 seit wenigen Tagen kein MHz mehr über 3.8 GHz, obwohl ich ihn vor Kurzem absolut stabil mit 3.85 GHz laufen ließ?!
> 
> MfG, boss3D



nene hab jetzt über den Typ ausm hwbot geredet

Edit: hab mal nach recherchiert....es ist zu 99% nen Fake. 

Man müsste ihn melden


----------



## boss3D (1. Oktober 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Tja, CPUs werden auch alt. Bevorzugt bei hohen Spannungen (auch kurzzeitig).


1.5 V unter WaKü sollten aber noch kein Problem darstellen, vorallem, da die Temps immer im grünen Bereich waren ... 


Fr3@k schrieb:


> nene hab jetzt über den Typ ausm hwbot geredet


Das habe ich auch schon bei deiner ersten Aussage kapiert. Du hättest es nicht doppelt posten müssen.  


Fr3@k schrieb:


> Edit: hab mal nach recherchiert....es ist zu 99% nen Fake.


Ja klar. Weil sich deine Vermutung, dass über 14000 Punkte nicht möglich sein sollen, damit als falsch herausstellen würde ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> 1.5 V unter WaKü sollten aber noch kein Problem darstellen, vorallem, da die Temps immer im grünen Bereich waren ...
> 
> Das habe ich auch schon bei deiner ersten Aussage kapiert. Du hättest es nicht doppelt posten müssen.
> 
> ...



Also ich kann dir jetzt 100%ig sagen das du nie die 14000 mit dem E6750 und der 88gts 320mb knackst  

Probier es ruhig aber ich schätze du wirst höchstens auf 13000 kommen....wenn de mir nicht glaubst is nich mein Problem


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Oktober 2008)

*17.085 3DMarks*

http://666kb.com/i/b2lc4y2lo38t4whuv.pnghttp://666kb.com/i/b2lc4y2lo38t4whuv.png

_Core 2 Quad Q6600 (Kentsfield, 2x 4 MiB L2-Cache) @ 438x8 = 3,5 GHz (1,3 Volt), X38, 2x 2.048 MiB @ 528 MHz bei 5-5-4-13, Radeon HD 4870/512 @ 860/2.340 MHz, 120 MHz PCIe 2.0, Windows XP x86 SP2_

MfG,
Raff


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (1. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> 1.5 V unter WaKü sollten aber noch kein Problem darstellen, vorallem, da die Temps immer im grünen Bereich waren ...



Alterung......verstärkt bei hoher Vcore, aber eine CPu altert eben immer, auch mit 1,0V^^


----------



## boss3D (2. Oktober 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Alterung......verstärkt bei hoher Vcore, aber eine CPu altert eben immer, auch mit 1,0V^^


Habe meinen Prozi eben wieder auf 3.85 GHz gebracht ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (2. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Habe meinen Prozi eben wieder auf 3.85 GHz gebracht ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Na dann kommen ja heute abend schon deine 15.900+X wie angekündigt, oder??


btt: was war das Problem, dass er nimmer drüber ging wie von dir geschrieben??

Greetz


----------



## boss3D (2. Oktober 2008)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Na dann kommen ja heute abend schon deine 15.900+X wie angekündigt, oder??


1.) Ich sprach von 14.000 Punkten.
2.) Der Prozi läuft mit den 3.85 GHz nicht stabil, also werde ich nicht unter Aufwand meiner kostbaren Zeit versuchen, ihn irgendwie auf 4 GHz hochzuprügeln.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> 1.) Ich sprach von 14.000 Punkten.
> 2.) Der Prozi läuft mit den 3.85 GHz nicht stabil, also werde ich nicht unter Aufwand meiner kostbaren Zeit versuchen, ihn irgendwie auf 4 GHz hochzuprügeln.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ach sag bloß jetzt kneift er? Erst groß behaupten die 14000 würden fallen. 
(Was total unrealistisch ist, da du mit 3,8 nen 12xxx score hattest, denkste 200mhz reißen soviel?) 

Außerdem ist der 3DMark06 extrem Quadlastig.  

Gibs einfach zu, du hast dich mit den 14000 ganz schön übernommen


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (2. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Also mit 3.8 GHz komme ich schon auf 12250 Punkte. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass mit einem E6750 @ 4 GHz 14000 Punkte _(15000 > dafür müsste ich die Graka mit noch höheren Taktraten instabil laufen lassen) _möglich sind. Aus einem, mir noch unbekannten, Grund erhalte ich kein Bild mehr, sobald ich den Prozi auch nur ein MHz über 3.8 GHz takte, obwohl der unter WaKü noch schön kühl bleibt. Wenn ich es schaffen sollte, ihn auf 4 GHz zu bringen, gibt es vielleicht den "Beweis" ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Tja, lieber Boss3D, da hast selbst den Mund etwas voll genommen, gelle

Und jetzt kommt bestimmt gleich "... wenn ich meine 4870er habe..."


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Oktober 2008)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Tja, lieber Boss3D, da hast selbst den Mund etwas voll genommen, gelle
> 
> Und jetzt kommt bestimmt gleich "... wenn ich meine 4870er habe..."



Jap sehe ich auch so  

Ich wette er schafft nichtmal 13k


----------



## boss3D (2. Oktober 2008)

Sorry, dass mein Prozi die 4 GHz nicht schafft ... 

Rein zufällig ist der 06er äußerst CPU-lastig und beim ersten Durchlauf war die Graka bei weitem nicht so stark OCt, wie im Moment. Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass die 14.000 Punkte zu schaffen sind und einige Leute bei hwbot haben das sogar bewiesen. Aber für Fr3@k sind das natürlich Fälscher, weil er nicht mehr recht haben würde, wenn die Werte stimmen. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Sorry, dass mein Prozi die 4 GHz nicht schafft ...
> 
> Rein zufällig ist der 06er äußerst CPU-lastig und beim ersten Durchlauf war die Graka bei weitem nicht so stark OCt, wie im Moment. Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass die 14.000 Punkte zu schaffen sind und einige Leute bei hwbot haben das sogar bewiesen. Aber für Fr3@k sind das natürlich Fälscher, weil er nicht mehr recht haben würde, wenn die Werte stimmen.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



LoL genau dieser eine den du gezeigt hast ist ein Faker. Ich habe mehrere Leute gefragt die auch Extrem-Ocen. Alle sind sich einig, das war ein Fake! Vergleich mal mit dem Score darüber...dann merkst du es!  

Zu den anderen hab ich garnix gesagt. Allerdings haben die nen Quad auf 4,5Ghz gehabt....und der Rockt im 3Dmark06 gewaltig. Sprich die hohe Punktzahl kam von dem sehr sehr hoch getakteten Quad. 

Es ist echt lustig zu lesen wie du die Aussagen verdrehst und nicht einsehen willst das du 14000 niemals mit dem Sys schaffst


----------



## boss3D (2. Oktober 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Es ist echt lustig zu lesen wie du die Aussagen verdrehst und nicht einsehen willst das du 14000 niemals mit dem Sys schaffst


Da redet der Richtige ...  

Ich jedenfalls vertraue den Leuten von hwbot, dass die alle Werte auf Richtigkeit prüfen, bevor sie diese auf der Seite veröffentlichen. Glaub einfach, was du willst, mich bringst du nicht von meiner Meinung ab. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Da redet der Richtige ...
> 
> Ich jedenfalls vertraue den Leuten von hwbot, dass die alle Werte auf Richtigkeit prüfen, bevor sie diese auf der Seite veröffentlichen. Glaub einfach, was du willst, mich bringst du nicht von meiner Meinung ab.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Mensch dann benche und bring Ergebnisse! Es geht hier um dein Score und nicht den von Extrem-Ocern von HWBot....

Laber nich dumm rumm sondern Beweise deine Aussage! Erst dann kannste dein Maul aufreißen und dann haste auch mein Respekt wenn du die 14000 (ohne Photoshop ) knackst  

Mfg


----------



## boss3D (2. Oktober 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Laber nich dumm rumm sondern Beweise deine Aussage!


Kannst du nicht lesen, oder verstehst du die Aussage, dass mein Prozi die 4 GHz nicht schafft, nicht?  


Fr3@k schrieb:


> Laber nich dumm rumm sondern Beweise deine Aussage!


Ich muss garniemandem was beweisen. Mir reicht es, wenn ich selbst weiß, wozu Hardware fähig ist ...


Fr3@k schrieb:


> dann haste auch mein Respekt


Glaubst du etwa, darum würde es mir gehen?

Für mich ist diese sinnlose Diskussion beendet.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht lesen, oder verstehst du die Aussage, dass mein Prozi die 4 GHz nicht schafft, nicht?
> 
> Ich muss garniemandem was beweisen. Mir reicht es, wenn ich selbst weiß, wozu Hardware fähig ist ...
> 
> ...



Schon wieder redest du drum rum. 
Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich das dein E6750 mehr CPU -Punkte macht als mein Quad oder? Du bräuchtest nämlich ne Menge mehr CPU-Punkte als ich hab um auf 14k zu kommen. Nichtmal nen E8600 @ 4,5Ghz schlägt mein Quad auf 3,4 Ghz an CPU Punkten. 

Wo wir grad so schön diskutieren fällt mir grad nen Schöner Spruch ein " Deine Unwissenheit belustigt mich" aus Tomb Raider  

Passt grad so schön


----------



## KKOCKK (2. Oktober 2008)

@ boss3D
ich glaube du kapierst nicht was der Fr3@k meint ^_^
wenn du meinst das ein dual auf 4ghz nen quad auf 3.4ghz fertig macht is das einfach nur Dummheit von dir.
Und der Hwbot screen is ein fake. Ein ocer würde das erkennen...Komisch du nicht, all so ich seh es mal so, wenn du so was nicht erkennst, bist du für mich nur ein noobi ocer.Der kein Plan von ocern hat !!


----------



## Klutten (2. Oktober 2008)

Hört auf euch hier gegenseitig zu beleidigen. Boss3D muss niemandem etwas beweisen und der Rest sollte nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen. 

Flames und Beleidigungen werden mit einer Verwarnung geahndet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2008)

Leute, Leute,
kommt mal wieder runter.
Es geht doch nur darum, wie viele Benchmarkpunkte man erreicht hat.
Oder eben auch erreichen möchte.
Dazu muss man keinen niedermachen oder sonst sowas.

Ich habe gerade einen neuen Benchmark gemacht und hatte plötzlich nur noch 11322 Punkte, satte 1000 Punkte weniger als beim letzten Mal und ich hatte nichts verändert.
Merkwürdig.

Aber eigentlich ist es mit egal, denn Warhead läuft ebenso schnell wie zuvor und auch bei Crysis habe ich keinen Frame verloren.

Soviel zu Benchmarkergebnissen.


----------



## DanielX (2. Oktober 2008)

So Leute, hab mir vorhin eine 4870 gegönt. 

Und hier das Ergebniss

3DMark Score	16924 
SM 2.0 Score	6465 	
SM 3.0 Score	7808 	 
CPU Score	5243

Bei den Taktraten 820/1065.


----------



## aurionkratos (2. Oktober 2008)

So, jetzt habe ich auch mal den 3D Mark auf meinem neuen PC durchlaufen lassen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Höher wollte ich erstmal meine CPU nicht jagen, die Graka lief mit 845/1150.


----------



## Katamaranoid (2. Oktober 2008)

12970 pts beim letzten anlauf.... 22 pts weniger als bei meinem rekord 

SM 2.0 Score: 6076
SM 3.0 Score: 6380
CPU Score: 3000 MHz

@ die die zu faul sind meine Sig anzuklicken , hier mein sys:

Cpu: E8400 @ 3GHz
Graka: GeForce 9800GTX+
Board: GA-EP45-DS4
RAM: 4 gig (werden allerdings nur genau 3328Mb genutzt.... XP halt ^^)

is halt alles @ standart.... 

zu dem Q2Quad vs Q2Duo gestreite.... punkte mässig ist ein Q2D zwar dem Q2Q unterlegen, in einem Spiel allerdings nich.... kenne bisher kein spiel, dass bei mir beide Kerne voll auslastet (auch Crysis net...), und bei allen test die ich bisher gelesen habe, hat sich ein Quadcore noch nie absetzen können. wenn es hier nur um 3dmark punkte ging, ok... ^^
wollts einfach nur ma gesagt haben ....


----------



## aurionkratos (2. Oktober 2008)

Und falls dir der Prozessor mal nicht reichen sollte, kannst du ja noch notfalls übertakten. Der e8400er hat ja ziemliche Reserven 

EDIT: Wobei deine Last-Temps vom Prozessor jetzt schon ziemlich bedenklich sind...


----------



## freak181 (3. Oktober 2008)

hey leute hier jetz mal mein neuer aktueller Score im 06er


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Oktober 2008)

Cool, und die CPU ist ja nur sehr moderat übertaktet. 
Ich habe die gleiche, da weiß ich ja, was gehen kann, wenn ich mir doch noch die GTX280 hole.


----------



## Katamaranoid (3. Oktober 2008)

aurionkratos schrieb:


> Und falls dir der Prozessor mal nicht reichen sollte, kannst du ja noch notfalls übertakten. Der e8400er hat ja ziemliche Reserven
> 
> EDIT: Wobei deine Last-Temps vom Prozessor jetzt schon ziemlich bedenklich sind...



wieso bedenklich? habe unter last vielleicht 56°C denke nich dad dad zuviel is oda?^^

ich weiß, in meinem profil stehen 63° aba dad war nur ne grobe schätzung ^^, konnte dad nie so genau messen, da die temps nach last wieder zimlich schnell runtergehen ^^ ausserdem hab ich den boxed kühler druff^^


----------



## Katamaranoid (3. Oktober 2008)

hab jetz nomal genau nachgemessen und auch in sysprofile verbessert...

es sind 55°C unter last


----------



## freak181 (3. Oktober 2008)

an quantenslipstream

Beim Bench lief der Prozi mit nem Multi von 8. also 3,7Ghz. Das zeigts dort wegen dieser Stromsparfunktion an.der Taktet sich doch automatisch runter wenn keine Leistung gebraucht wird


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Oktober 2008)

freak181 schrieb:


> an quantenslipstream
> 
> Beim Bench lief der Prozi mit nem Multi von 8. also 3,7Ghz. Das zeigts dort wegen dieser Stromsparfunktion an.der Taktet sich doch automatisch runter wenn keine Leistung gebraucht wird


 
Danke für die Aufklärung, aber dennoch eine gute CPU. Ich finde sie jedenfalls gut für meine Zwecke und brauche nichts Schnelleres.


----------



## adler93 (3. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Habe meinen Prozi eben wieder auf 3.85 GHz gebracht ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


Die 14.000 Punkte mit einer 8800GTS sind möglich guckt mal hier:
3DMark06 // Ergebnisse - SysProfile Forum
und  der Destructor-ZERO schafft es über 14.000 .
Hier noch das Profil:
sysProfile: ID: 34947 - Destructor-ZERO
Guck hier nochmal^^:

http://service.futuremark.com/resultAnalyzer.action?resultId=6668972&resultType=14


----------



## boss3D (3. Oktober 2008)

adler93 schrieb:


> Die 14.000 Punkte mit einer 8800GTS sind möglich guckt mal hier:
> 3DMark06 // Ergebnisse - SysProfile Forum
> und  der Destructor-ZERO schafft es über 14.000 .
> Hier noch das Profil:
> ...


Dass das möglich ist, weiß ich schon lange. Danke für die Links > vielleicht kannst du damit den einen, oder anderen Zweifler überzeugen ... 

Ich bin noch ein Bisschen am OCn, aber langsam bekomme ich den Prozi wieder richtig hoch. Mal sehen, wie weit er wirklich mitgeht.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Oktober 2008)

adler93 schrieb:


> Die 14.000 Punkte mit einer 8800GTS sind möglich guckt mal hier:
> 3DMark06 // Ergebnisse - SysProfile Forum
> und  der Destructor-ZERO schafft es über 14.000 .
> Hier noch das Profil:
> ...








boss3D schrieb:


> Dass das möglich ist, weiß ich schon lange. Danke für die Links > vielleicht kannst du damit den einen, oder anderen Zweifler überzeugen ...
> 
> Ich bin noch ein Bisschen am OCn, aber langsam bekomme ich den Prozi wieder richtig hoch. Mal sehen, wie weit er wirklich mitgeht.
> 
> MfG, boss3D




Guckt mal genau. Ich rede davon das es mit Boss 3D´s sys nicht möglich ist da er ein Dualcore (auch noch die Alte Gen.) hat. Der Typ da hat nen Quad. Damit ist es auf jedenfall möglich, da wie gesagt der 3dmark06 extrem Quadlastig ist.


----------



## adler93 (4. Oktober 2008)

Ja mit nem Quad ist es möglich, mit einem DualCore vlt. nur bei 4500Mhz oder so. Aber die die 14.000Punkte sind mit der 88GTS möglich, das zählt^^. Die 8800GTS ist ja auch nicht viel schlechter als die 8800GTX mit ein bisschen übertakten kann man die sogar überholen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Oktober 2008)

adler93 schrieb:


> Ja mit nem Quad ist es möglich, mit einem DualCore vlt. nur bei 4500Mhz oder so. Aber die die 14.000Punkte sind mit der 88GTS möglich, das zählt^^. Die 8800GTS ist ja auch nicht viel schlechter als die 8800GTX mit ein bisschen übertakten kann man die sogar überholen.



Ich habe ja auch niemals gesagt das es mit na 88gts unmöglich ist. 
Und das ne 88gts mit OC schneller als ne GTX ist kannte ma sowas von knicken  

Takt ist nicht alles 

Mfg


----------



## boss3D (4. Oktober 2008)

Aber schau dir mal das an:

13.127 Gamer72 Core2Duo E8400 @ 3,000 GHzGeForce 8800GTS-320

Wenn 3 GHz bei einem Dual-Core schon für über 13k Pukte reichen, wieso sollten dann nicht 4 GHz für 14k reichen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Aber schau dir mal das an:
> 
> 13.127 Gamer72 Core2Duo E8400 @ 3,000 GHzGeForce 8800GTS-320
> 
> Wenn 3 GHz bei einem Dual-Core schon für über 13k Pukte reichen, wieso sollten dann nicht 4 GHz für 14k reichen?



Also bei dem Würden mich echt mal die Taktraten der GTS interessieren


----------



## boss3D (4. Oktober 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Also bei dem Würden mich echt mal die Taktraten der GTS interessieren


Ja mich auch. Die Taktraten stehen aber leider nicht dabei ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## DanielX (4. Oktober 2008)

Nicht 100% Stabil aber ging durch 3DMark06.

Aber beim GPU Takt kahm ich noch nicht weiter, da der Regler im Treiber nicht weiter als 850 geht.


----------



## Bastardoxx (5. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute

Hab hier mal mein erstes Ergebnis
Hab noch etwas luft nach oben,aber mit dem Standart-kühler
meiner 280gtx halte ich mich lieber etwas zurück.

Bringt es viel für einen Benchmark den EIST abzustellen??


----------



## boss3D (5. Oktober 2008)

DanielX schrieb:


> Aber beim GPU Takt kahm ich noch nicht weiter, da der Regler im Treiber nicht weiter als 850 geht.


RivaTuner 2.11 ... 


Bastardoxx schrieb:


> Bringt es viel für einen Benchmark den EIST abzustellen??


Sollte relativ egal sein, da der Prozi sowieso mit seiner vollen Leistung fährt, sobald er beansprucht wird _(im CPU Test 1 u. 2 > 100 % Auslastung)_.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Oktober 2008)

So....also meine Graka ist jetzt wirklich am Ende. Ich bin erstaunt das sie noch so hoch ging. Wenn mein neues Board da ist, dann werde ich mein Q6600 auch nochma Beine machen. 

Die Taktraten: 690/1700/1040Mhz <--- finde ich verdammt hoch und das mit dem Standardkühler ^^

Hier mein Ergebnis:


----------



## boss3D (5. Oktober 2008)

^^ Bist ja verdammt nahe dran an den 14k.  

Ich werde an diesem WE auch nochmal kräftig OCn. Mittlerweile habe ich ja rausgefunden, wie ich die Apogees mit-OCn kann, ohne das "Subtimingrätsel" zu lösen.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Micha-Stylez (5. Oktober 2008)

Bastardoxx schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Hab hier mal mein erstes Ergebnis
> Hab noch etwas luft nach oben,aber mit dem Standart-kühler
> ...


 
Du solltest vielleich dein Proz mal ein wenig Ocen , da geht noch viel viel viel mehr !

Guck dir meins mal an mit E8400 @ 4GHz und 260GTX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Micha


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Oktober 2008)

14K genackt  

Meine GTS ging doch noch ein Stück höher und mein Prozzie lief auf 3,5ghz. 

Taktraten : 690/1710/1050Mhz 

Hier das Ergebnis


----------



## berti----1982 (5. Oktober 2008)

Bastardoxx schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Hab hier mal mein erstes Ergebnis
> Hab noch etwas luft nach oben,aber mit dem Standart-kühler
> ...



Haste dein Prozi auch schon höher getaktet ?


----------



## boss3D (5. Oktober 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> 14K genackt
> 
> Meine GTS ging doch noch ein Stück höher und mein Prozzie lief auf 3,5ghz.
> 
> ...


Sehr fein, aber es ging ja darum, ob das mit einem DC auch möglich ist. Wie weit ich den Prozi im Moment OCt habe siehst du in meiner Sig. Mal sehen, wie hoch ich ihn noch bringe ... 
^^ Jedenfalls habe ich das Gefühl, dass sich mein ganzes Syste besser OCn lässt, seit ich den Teiler von 1:1.00 in 1:1.20 geändert habe.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal aktuelle ergebnisse mit meinem neue quad 

Werd heut mal nen durchlauf mit 4GHz machen und GraKa @ 850/1100

Die 17k werden fallen, vielleicht sogar 18k 

War gestern nur ein kurz test!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Sehr fein, aber es ging ja darum, ob das mit einem DC auch möglich ist. Wie weit ich den Prozi im Moment OCt habe siehst du in meiner Sig. Mal sehen, wie hoch ich ihn noch bringe ...
> ^^ Jedenfalls habe ich das Gefühl, dass sich mein ganzes Syste, besser OCn lässt, seit ich den Teiler von 1:1.00 in 1:1.20 geändert habe.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Bei mir ist der GPU-Takt am Ende. Shader und RAM habe ich noch nicht weiter probiert. Jetzt habe ich die 14K geknackt jetzt lass ich sie inruhe 

mfg


----------



## boss3D (5. Oktober 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der GPU-Takt am Ende. Shader und RAM habe ich noch nicht weiter probiert. Jetzt habe ich die 14K geknackt jetzt lass ich sie inruhe


War deine 8800 GTS eigentlich nur "benchstable", oder komplett stabil? Wie kühlst du deine 320er GTS eigentlich? Ich habe bei meiner einfach den Refernzkühler auf FanSpeed 100 % gestellt ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> War deine 8800 GTS eigentlich nur "benchstable", oder komplett stabil? Wie kühlst du deine 320er GTS eigentlich? Ich habe bei meiner einfach den Refernzkühler auf FanSpeed 100 % gestellt ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D




Benchstable und genau wie du Standardkühler auf 100%


----------



## boss3D (5. Oktober 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Benchstable und genau wie du Standardkühler auf 100%


Tja, meine 320er läuft im Moment zu 100 % stabil. Benchstable ist die vermutlich auch noch, wenn ich noch etwas an der Taktschraube drehe. Im Moment lasse ich Prime95 laufen, aber heute Abend will ich dann wieder mal den 06er laufen lassen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## devon (5. Oktober 2008)

ich hab da was ganz interessantes ausm 06 nur ich weis nicht welche Hardware komponente das Produziert , das komische daran ist wenn des kommt geht die Festplatte aus und versucht neu zu starten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanielX (5. Oktober 2008)

Nice, da würde ich mal auf den Grafikkarten-RAM tippen.


----------



## devon (5. Oktober 2008)

lief da nur bei 955Mhz , ich test gerade ohne übertaktung


----------



## Bastardoxx (5. Oktober 2008)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Du solltest vielleich dein Proz mal ein wenig Ocen , da geht noch viel viel viel mehr !
> 
> Guck dir meins mal an mit E8400 @ 4GHz und 260GTX
> 
> ...




Das sieht gut aus.

Wie gesagt,hab ja beim Cpu noch etwas spielraum nach oben
und die Temps waren auch noch im ganz grünen.

Und was *berti----1982* betrifft,

Hatte mein Cpu auf 3.2 GHz.


----------



## devon (5. Oktober 2008)

!!ACHTUNG!!
der aktuelle NVIDIA Treiber verursacht diese Fehler mit den alten treibern 175.19 hab ich diesen fehler nichtmehr


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Oktober 2008)

devon schrieb:


> !!ACHTUNG!!
> der aktuelle NVIDIA Treiber verursacht diese Fehler mit den alten treibern 175.19 hab ich diesen fehler nichtmehr



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Hab den aktuellen oben, alles läuft ohne Probleme  

Mfg


----------



## boss3D (5. Oktober 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Hab den aktuellen oben, alles läuft ohne Probleme


Da kann ich mich nur anschließen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (5. Oktober 2008)

devon schrieb:


> !!ACHTUNG!!
> der aktuelle NVIDIA Treiber verursacht diese Fehler mit den alten treibern 175.19 hab ich diesen fehler nichtmehr



Ich find die kompletten 17x-Treiber strange...
Alle erzeugen Bildfehler bei mir 
kA, warum


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Ich find die kompletten 17x-Treiber strange...
> Alle erzeugen Bildfehler bei mir
> kA, warum


 
Du bist nicht alleine, ich habe inzwischen einen älteren Treiber wieder draufgemacht.


----------



## Thunder (6. Oktober 2008)

So zeig ich mal mein Ergebniss


----------



## Bastardoxx (6. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute.

Hab meine CPU eben mal noch etwas angehoben.
Hätt nie gedacht das der CPU die Graka so sehr ausbremst

Aber bei Vintage hat er mit den Einstellungen einen freeze


----------



## berti----1982 (6. Oktober 2008)

Bastardoxx schrieb:


> Hi Leute.
> 
> Hab meine CPU eben mal noch etwas angehoben.
> Hätt nie gedacht das der CPU die Graka so sehr ausbremst
> ...



Mein Bruder hat den selben Prozi mit 3,7 Ghz laufen. da geht noch was !


----------



## Bastardoxx (6. Oktober 2008)

Hat er den CPU nur mit Luftkühlung so weit gebracht??
Hab zwar den Thermalright IFX-14 drauf und die Temps waren bisher
höchstens auf 40 Grad, aber da hätte ich bange.

Wie gesagt bei Vintage ist er mir bei den Einstellungen immer gefreezed.
Aber ist sicher ne Sache des Feintunings.
Hab meinen Speicher ja auch etwas mit angehoben.
Vielleicht war es da zu viel.


----------



## berti----1982 (6. Oktober 2008)

Bastardoxx schrieb:


> Hat er den CPU nur mit Luftkühlung so weit gebracht??
> Hab zwar den Thermalright IFX-14 drauf und die Temps waren bisher
> höchstens auf 40 Grad, aber da hätte ich bange.
> 
> ...



Also es heißt Vantage !

Nein mein Bruder hat ne Wakü aber wenn du sagst das er max. 40 Grad warm wird dann kannste schon noch ein wenig höher. 
60 Grad dürfte auch noch gehen.


----------



## Bastardoxx (6. Oktober 2008)

Ups,
ok Vantage.

Allerdings hab ich diesen Tempbug und bin von daher etwas vorsichtiger.
Aber ich gehe sicher noch ein wenig höher.

Hoffe nur das Thermalright mal etwas Gas gibt was den HR-03GTX
betrifft.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (6. Oktober 2008)

denke is ganz ok für das sys


----------



## boss3D (7. Oktober 2008)

*828 Punkte* < Hammer Ergebnis für mein aktuelles System ... 

Geforce 7500 LE @ 610/unknown/590 + E6750 @ 2.750 GHz

Die 2500 Punkte will ich fallen sehen.   

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CentaX (7. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> *828 Punkte* < Hammer Ergebnis für mein aktuelles System ...
> 
> Geforce 7500 LE @ 610/unknown/590 + E6750 @ 2.750 GHz
> 
> ...



wtf...
Geforce 6600 (KEINE GT; 128mb), Pentium 4 550 (3.4ghz) und 1gb RAM machen auch 753 Punkte aufm Standardtakt oO Auf 425mhz (von 300) Chiptakt hagelts sogar knapp 800 Punkte - die 7500 LE muss ja echt richtig schlecht sein, so cpu- limitiert, wie der 3dmark auf meinem hauptsys ist?!


----------



## boss3D (7. Oktober 2008)

^^ Die 7500 LE kann man zum Benchen vergessen. Ich ziehe den Prozi jetzt erstmal auf mind. 3.6 GHz hoch und dann sehen wir, wie weit die Graka damit kommt. Für vielmehr, als Office, ist die jedenfalls nicht zu gebrauchen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Micha-Stylez (7. Oktober 2008)

Bastardoxx schrieb:


> Hi Leute.
> 
> Hab meine CPU eben mal noch etwas angehoben.
> Hätt nie gedacht das der CPU die Graka so sehr ausbremst
> ...


 
Du solltest mal EIST/Speedstep und C1 deaktivieren im BIOS , denn so wie das auf deinem Screen aussieht taktet sich die CPU bei keiner Auslastung wieder runter ! Kann auch ein Grund für das Vantage Freez sein !


Mfg Micha


----------



## ShrinkField (8. Oktober 2008)

*update*

Hab jetzt mal XP SP.3 drauf und mal den 06er laufen lassen
Ich hab mein Ziel fast erreicht über 15.000 zukommen

Mit Vista bin ich nicht über 5000P bei der Cpu gekommen und das bei 3600MHz und jetzt  mit XP bei "nur" 3200Mhz

also da geht noch was


----------



## El-Hanfo (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab meinen Rekord von 11,4k Punkten gebrochen (dort war die GPU auf 648mhz, der grakaspeicher auf 972mhz und als OS hab ich server 2008 benutzt)
Mein Prozessor übertakte ich mit nem neuen Kühler weiter - Da fällt sicherlich die 12,5k Grenze


----------



## God-Among-Insects (8. Oktober 2008)

also ich hab etz seit einer woche
e7200 2,53 Ghz @ 3,16 Ghz
1 GB Ram (nächsten monat kommen 4 Gb rein mit ne 9800 GTX+ oder GTX 260)
MSI P7N SLI Platinum
GeForce Gainward 8500 GT Silent FX

ohne Graka OC : 3120 Punkte
die graka ist anders als andere 8500 GT mit DDR3 speicher ausgestatet!
standart 8500 GT :450 core / 400 speicher, Gainward : 600/600
mein OC : 785 /821 Mhz 
ganze 4150 Punkte in 3D Mark 06


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. Oktober 2008)

hi, hab das ding mal durchlaufen lassen :17.217, CPU ist oc'ed, die graka nicht, durch das übertakten der CPU um 20% geht einiges mehr als mit standardtakt(15000), der q9450@3,2 bremst die 280 jedoch immer noch aus 

[img=http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/8230/344249rg7.th.jpg][img=http://img100.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif]


----------



## Bastardoxx (9. Oktober 2008)

Hätte auch nicht gedacht das der Q9450 ne 280GTX so ausbremst.

Meine Temps sind auch noch unter 40 Grad.

Da ist also noch viel zu holen.
und die 280gtx kann man erstmal in ruhe lassen.


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Oktober 2008)

Bastardoxx schrieb:


> Hätte auch nicht gedacht das der Q9450 ne 280GTX so ausbremst.
> 
> Meine Temps sind auch noch unter 40 Grad.
> 
> ...


 
hatte mir schon überlegt, 1066 ram zu kaufen um den prozzi noch höher zu takten, das ist es aber glaub ich nicht wert


----------



## Bastardoxx (9. Oktober 2008)

Neee.
Das ist es nicht Wert.
ich hab 1066 und schau Dir mein Ergebnis an.


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Oktober 2008)

Bastardoxx schrieb:


> Neee.
> Das ist es nicht Wert.
> ich hab 1066 und schau Dir mein Ergebnis an.


 
klar, und die 300-350 cpu pts mehr die du dem q9450@3,2 noch abverlangen könntest, machen sie sau auch nicht fetter, ausser, man versucht die CPU extrem zu übertakten.  

Zur gtx 280 muss ich sagen, dass sie auch nicht sehr viel mehr mit OC bringt, typisch Highendkarte. Werd meine sowieso nicht übertakten


----------



## Bastardoxx (10. Oktober 2008)

Also den Q9450 bekommt man sicher mit ner guten LuKü
auf 3,5-3,6 Ghz.
Und ein paar punkte macht die GraKa beim übertakten sicher auch noch.
Nur leider gibt es keinen Kühler für die 280GTX


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. Oktober 2008)

Bastardoxx schrieb:


> Nur leider gibt es keinen Kühler für die 280GTX


 
es gibt ihn schon, jedoch wurde er aufgrund eines fehlers wieder zurückgezogen.....


PCGH - News: Thermalright HR-03 GTX für GTX 260/280 lieferbar + PCGH-Rabatt - Thermalright HR-03 GTX, Heatsink, PCGH, Test, Grafikkarten-Kühler, GTX 2x0, GTX 200, 260, 280, Nvidia, Geforce, pc-cooling


----------



## Bastardoxx (10. Oktober 2008)

Ja,den Kühler kenne ich.
Hatte Ihn auch schon zu Hause liegen und war drauf und dran Ihn zu
verpflanzen.

Hatte aber noch rechtzeitig ne Mail vom Händler bekommen.

Also durfte ich sie zurückschicken.


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. Oktober 2008)

Bastardoxx schrieb:


> Ja,den Kühler kenne ich.
> Hatte Ihn auch schon zu Hause liegen und war drauf und dran Ihn zu
> verpflanzen.
> 
> ...


 
bin am überlegen, ihn mir auch zu holen, die kühlleistung soll ja sehr gut sein....., obwohl meine 280 mit standardkühler auch gut mithält, 42 grad idle, 76 grad Clear Sky, 84 grad Furmark, alles auf auto lüftersteuerung


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (10. Oktober 2008)

@e-freak1: grinzzz exakt die gleichen Temperaturwerte wie meine, ich hatte den HR-03 Plus auf meiner 8800GTX und dementsprechend sind die Ohren verwöhnt, rein von den Temps her müsste man den Standardkühler nicht austauschen, aber die TR´s in Verbindung mit nem Noctua kühlen super und sind unhörbar!

btw: Der Coolink GfX-Chilla geht auch auf die GT200, dann brauchst aber noch nen Satz separate RAM-Kühler dazu!

@Bastardoxx: Ich hatte ihn auch schon da, bin ja mal gespannt, ob wir das Teil in diesem Leben noch bekommen und was sich TR als kleines "Goodie" einfallen lässt für den Ärger

So nen NB-Kühler für umme fänd ich ned schlecht,

Greetz


----------



## Bastardoxx (10. Oktober 2008)

Hatte vorher auch ne 8800GTX mit nem HR-03 Plus und bin von daher ziemlich verwöhnt.
Die Kühler sind in verarbeitung und Leistung richtig klasse.

Würde mir keinen anderen auf meine 280GTX setzen.

Kann mir allerdings nicht vorstellen das Thermalright irgendwie ne Wiedergutmachung im Sinn hat.  **Schön wärs aber**

Spätestens in zwei Wochen soll sich ja wieder etwas tun hinsichtlich Informationen (oder auslieferung) zum HR-03 GTX.


----------



## Cornholio (11. Oktober 2008)

So Leute hier sind meine Ergebnisse!

3DMark 06 Score - 17909
SM 2.0 Score - 7342
SM 3.0 Score - 7859
CPU Score - 5404


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Oktober 2008)

Cornholio schrieb:


> So Leute hier sind meine Ergebnisse!
> 
> 3DMark 06 Score - 17909
> SM 2.0 Score - 7342
> ...


 
sehr gutes resultat, dein q9550@3,8 gibt der 280 noch mal einen ordentlichen schub, im vergleich zu meinem q9450@3,2. 

Da sieht man wie die CPU's die gtx280 ausbremsen


----------



## JonnyD74 (11. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Habe den Benchmark drüberrennen lassen 

meine Punkte : 13563

Werde mich mal mit dem OC etwas vertrauter machen müssen. Brauch aber einen neuen - besseren Lüfter für meine CPU. Dann gehts aber los

Lg Jonny


----------



## Masterwana (12. Oktober 2008)

*10553* 3DMarks

SM 2.0 Score: 4329
SM 3.0 Score: 5283
CPU Score:     2498

Mein Rechner siehe sysprofile.de


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (12. Oktober 2008)

Könntet ihr mal bitte checken ob meine Punkte in Ordnung
gehn???

Also meine Punkte sind: 13670

Mein System:
C2D E8400@3ghz
MSI-P45-NEO-F
OCZ 4gig
HD 4870 oc edition@850/100


----------



## boss3D (12. Oktober 2008)

^^ Ich würde sagen, das passt. Ich hatte mit meiner HD4870 zwar 14705 Punkte, allerdings lief mein E6750 mit 3.6 GHz ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (12. Oktober 2008)

Ok danke erst hatte ich nur 11000 aber da lief mein cpu durch den 7er multi auch nur
mit 2.3ghz


----------



## Micha-Stylez (12. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal mit einer G-80 8800 GTS , mitlerweile im PC meiner Freundin 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Micha


----------



## kmf (12. Oktober 2008)

13045 für die 8800GTX non oced mit C2D E8500 @ 4,1GHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (12. Oktober 2008)

Das find ich aber wenig
weil ich hab mit meinem
sys unter windows vista x64
unübertaktet einen besseren
Wert raus als du
ist das net irgendwie komisch?


----------



## boss3D (12. Oktober 2008)

Unübertaktet kommt ein E8400 und eine HD4870 niemals auf 14705 Punkte ... 
Das glaube ich erst, wenn du mir einen Screen davon machst. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (12. Oktober 2008)

Ähm ich hab 13600 geschrieben


----------



## boss3D (12. Oktober 2008)

Onkelz-Fan94 schrieb:


> Ähm ich hab 13600 geschrieben


Achso, du meinst, dass dein Sys. ohne OC mehr Punkte erreicht, als meines mit HD4870?! Das glaube ich dir schon, schließlich ist der E8400 eine Spur schneller, als der E6750 ... 

Ohne OC habe ich meine Sys. mit HD4870 garnie getestet.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (12. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Achso, du meinst, dass dein Sys. ohne OC mehr Punkte erreicht, als meines mit HD4870?! Das glaube ich dir schon, schließlich ist der E8400 eine Spur schneller, als der E6750 ...
> 
> Ohne OC habe ich meine Sys. mit HD4870 garnie getestet.
> 
> MfG, boss3D




Sry aber da hast du wohl was falsch verstanden ich habe das sys von kmf gemeint
der seinen E8500 auf 4.1ghz gebracht hat ich hatte aber trotzdem mehr punkte als er


----------



## boss3D (12. Oktober 2008)

Onkelz-Fan94 schrieb:


> Sry aber da hast du wohl was falsch verstanden ich habe das sys von kmf gemeint
> der seinen E8500 auf 4.1ghz gebracht hat ich hatte aber trotzdem mehr punkte als er


Alles klar. Dann kann ich mich dir aber nur anschließen, was kmf´s Wert angeht. Das ist wirklich etwas wenig für das System. Ich bin ja schon mit einer 320er GTS und meinem E6750 @ 3.8 GHz auf ca. 12250 Punkte gekommen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## B4umkuch3n (13. Oktober 2008)

ich denke nicht das das wenig ist
die 8800gtx ist im vergleich zu neueren karten im d3mark deutlich schlechter


----------



## kmf (13. Oktober 2008)

Onkelz-Fan94 schrieb:


> Das find ich aber wenig
> weil ich hab mit meinem
> sys unter windows vista x64
> unübertaktet einen besseren
> ...


Jo nee is klar. 4870 OC. 
Normalerweise dümpelt die 8800GTX nur so bei 11500 Schwanzmärker rum. Außer mit meinem Quad. Aber das ist ja nur der Quadbonus, der zählt bei mir ned.

Die GTX hab ich nicht! übertaktet. Weiß auch ned, ob das bei der viel bringt.



boss3D schrieb:


> Alles klar. Dann kann ich mich dir aber nur anschließen, was kmf´s Wert angeht. Das ist wirklich etwas wenig für das System. Ich bin ja schon mit einer 320er GTS und meinem E6750 @ 3.8 GHz auf ca. 12250 Punkte gekommen ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


Guck mal das Posting über mir, dann siehst zu was eine GTS mit OC bis zum Anschlag mit einem Prozzi @ 4Ghz bringt. 

Das ist nicht viel mehr, als du angegeben hast. Bei 12½K ist so ziemlich Schluss bei der GTS mit einem Dualcore.


----------



## S_Fischer (13. Oktober 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch niemals gesagt das es mit na 88gts unmöglich ist.
> Und das ne 88gts mit OC schneller als ne GTX ist kannte ma sowas von knicken
> 
> Takt ist nicht alles
> ...


 
So viel punkte hat ich mit meiner gts zwar noch nicht aber die punkte ereichst du nur im 3d mark sobald in spielen vram gefordert ist macht ie karte schlapp,
mine gtx hat nur 1000punkte mehr gebracht allerdings hat sie die punktzahl in hoher auflösung mit kantenglätung halten konnen ca -500pkt. wenn ich bei der gts alles auf maxi gestellt habe hat ich nur noch 5000pkt. Die gtx kann ihre leistung auch ih hohen auflösungen und AA halten.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Oktober 2008)

S_Fischer schrieb:


> So viel punkte hat ich mit meiner gts zwar noch nicht aber die punkte ereichst du nur im 3d mark sobald in spielen vram gefordert ist macht ie karte schlapp,
> mine gtx hat nur 1000punkte mehr gebracht allerdings hat sie die punktzahl in hoher auflösung mit kantenglätung halten konnen ca -500pkt. wenn ich bei der gts alles auf maxi gestellt habe hat ich nur noch 5000pkt. Die gtx kann ihre leistung auch ih hohen auflösungen und AA halten.



Ja und? Hab ich jeh das Gegenteil behauptet?  
Lies dir mein Posting nochma genau durch


----------



## Genim2008 (14. Oktober 2008)

So habe meinen Q6600 mit lukü auf 3,6 gebracht oO naja und 3DMark laufen lassen Ergebnis:

*19878*

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/8ev9-1-jpg.html 

Aber jetzt habe ich eine ganz andere Frage,
ein Typ hat 36000P. geschafft?!?!?! und das mit nem E8600@4.4 oO das kann doch net stimmen oder?


----------



## CentaX (14. Oktober 2008)

... Link! 
Ich glaubs eigentlich nicht.
Hast du deine Grafikkarten eigentlich übertaktet? Mit meinem Q6600 @ 3.6ghz und 2 HD*3*870 (beide übertaktet, eine etwas stärker) schaffe ich schon 17500 Punkte...


----------



## Genim2008 (14. Oktober 2008)

upps vergessen   ja auf 790/1100 beide also nur über CCC ist net viel oder? bei graka übertakten habe ich 0 ahnung xDD


----------



## uk3k (14. Oktober 2008)

So, dann werd ich mich hier mal einreihen...
Dummerweise hab ich immer noch nicht die Zeit fürn VMod der Graka gefunden, sonst wären die 17k schon fällig geworden...847MHz is absolute Obergrenze, also schön brav mit 845MHz gebencht.

Und ja, ich weiss, die Spannung fürn Quad ist viel zu hoch, aber da mein Board nach wie vor nen VDroop von mehr als 0.15V aufweist weil wegen kaputt und so, gehts halt nicht anders...

Bild ist im Anhang...


----------



## CentaX (14. Oktober 2008)

Welche VID hatn dein Quad? Meiner schafft die 3.6 auch mit ungefähr 1.475v... Hat ne VID von 1.325v


----------



## uk3k (14. Oktober 2008)

Vid=1.2875...

Das Prob mit meinem Board steht schon ewig und dich rede mir immer noch ein, dass es am Vdroop liegt  Nachdem der Pencil-Mod damals(warum auch immer^^) schiefgelaufen ist, isser halt 3mal so hoch wie vorher...

Außerdem: Im Bios sind für die angezeigte Voltage 1.5250V eingestellt, ein weiteres Überbleibsel des misslungenen Vmods^^ Das allerschlimmste is halt, der Prozzi wird mit soviel Spannung zu warm, taktet sich runter, die Score sinkt...Mit weniger Spannung gehts komischerweise manchmal auch, habe von daher doch das Gefühl, dass mein PC weiblich sein muss, da OC recht stark Tagesformabhängig ist...

mfg


----------



## CentaX (14. Oktober 2008)

Wenn das so ist, überleg ichs mir nochmal, nen Pencil mod auf meiner HD3870 zu mahcen...
Vorallem weil ich ne passive Version von Powercolor habe -.- Da ist der Kühler noch auf der Rückseite drüber... Naja, mal schaun.


----------



## Rygel (14. Oktober 2008)

Meine 
GTX280 ist auf Standard
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=39701&stc=1&d=1224012259


----------



## Genim2008 (15. Oktober 2008)

meiner hat ne VID von 1,325V. also die 3,6 sind nur benchstable net primestable ...  obwohl das auch sein kann aber habe nach dem 3ten test abgebrochen da die temps auf 72 hochgeklettert sind xDD wollte das ihm net antuen xDD  was sind diese sm2 p. also das erste da finde ich habe ich sehr wenig P. cpu und sm3 find ich inordnung


----------



## uk3k (15. Oktober 2008)

Shader Modell 2 Punkte werden in den ersten beiden Grafiktests ermittelt und ermitteln die Grafikleistung der Karte bei Anwendungen die nur Code fürs Shader Modell 2.0 nutzen. SM3 erklärt sich dann wahrscheinlich von selbst^^

Primestable bekomme ich meinen Quad nur auf 3.0GHz, zum zocken und Alltagsbetrieb auch ohne Proble und Abstürze auf 3.35GHz.

72°??? Wenn ich sage, meiner taktet sich runter, is das bei 100°...sehe das nicht so eng, da es ja nur sehr kurz ist  Im Alltagsbetrieb erreicht meine CPU eh nie mehr als 55°(3,35GHz), da kann ich mit Leben...

Wo bekomme ich eigentlich n vernünftiges Multimeter her, dass auf 3 Dezimalstellen genau misst? Haben auf Arbeit nur welche mit Genauigkeit auf 10mV...(und das als Elektriker  ) Will endlich n Vmod für meine Pixelschleuder machen...


----------



## JonnyB1989 (15. Oktober 2008)

Rygel schrieb:


> Meine
> GTX280 ist auf Standard
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=39701&stc=1&d=1224012259



Gähn mein SLi Sys haut mit meinen E8400 auf 4 GHz 17986 her und das ohne Graka Oc.


----------



## Sarge_70 (15. Oktober 2008)

sooo, dann das ganze nochmal, aber ohne OC, also nur "nackte" tatsachen
, dann werden aus 17222 mal ganz schnell 14947pts.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (15. Oktober 2008)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Gähn mein SLi Sys haut mit meinen E8400 auf 4 GHz 17986 her und das ohne Graka Oc.


 
Meine Graka ist auch nicht Oc.


----------



## xTc (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab auch mal wieder etwas Hardware gequält. Leider ist die HD4K nix für den 3DMark 06.....


----------



## freak181 (16. Oktober 2008)

an e-freak1: die 18000 sind mit deiner config aber auch noch drin


----------



## Sarge_70 (16. Oktober 2008)

freak181 schrieb:


> an e-freak1: die 18000 sind mit deiner config aber auch noch drin


 
ich weiss, will die gtx280 aber nicht übertakten...., ich hatte ja die 17222 schon mit dem q9450@3,2 erreicht, mit etwas OC der gtx280 wär da sicher noch mehr drin.


----------



## Spawncyrus (16. Oktober 2008)

15138 :d


----------



## devon (16. Oktober 2008)

@XTC ich hatte mit einer 8800 GT mehr  und einem Dual Core


----------



## xTc (16. Oktober 2008)

devon schrieb:


> @XTC ich hatte mit einer 8800 GT mehr  und einem Dual Core



Joa HD4850 halt........

Mit ner 8800 GTS 512 hatte ich auch viel mehr. Dafür wendet sich im 3DMark Vantage das Blatt und die HD4850 plättete meine 8800 GTS 512.

Was solls, neue Hardware muss her.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Oktober 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Was solls, neue Hardware muss her.


 
Eben, du weißt ja, welche Grafikkarte du brauchst.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab jetzt mal meinen CPU übertaktet
is ein E8400 von 3 auf 3.4
und hat auch ein ordentliches Leistungsplus gegebne
bin jetzt mit meine 4870 von 13200 auf 14300
gelandet aber komischerweise
hat mein CPU nur etwa 4000
ist das net ein bissle wenig?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Oktober 2008)

Soo.....hab meine Karte noch ein wenig geprügelt (sie ging sogar noch nen bissel höher aber dann sanken die Punkte o.O )  

Q6600 @ 3,6Ghz ;  8800GTS 320MB @ 695/1070/1760 Mhz  

Ergebnis : 

SM2: 5729
SM3: 5792 
CPU: 5823
Gesamt: 14425 Punkte


----------



## roadgecko (23. Oktober 2008)

Tja wenn wenn ich nen neuen CPU Kühler habe nehm ich die CPU nochmal in angriff und bei der GTx 260 ist noch längst nicht schluß 

[img=http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/jy5n2yzo/thumb/3DmarkOCed.png]


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Oktober 2008)

Zu deiner Karte würde ein Quad super passen. Alles andere bremst die doch nur aus


----------



## roadgecko (25. Oktober 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Zu deiner Karte würde ein Quad super passen. Alles andere bremst die doch nur aus



Mh hab mal die Graka auf 700 / 1509 / 1005 (GPU /Shader /Speicher) gebracht, und den E6750 auf 3,2 GHz ohne V-Core erhöhung und er bleibt trotz Boxed lüfter auf 60 °C nach 30 minuten Prime 

Naja seht selbst, ohne OC waren es 11.996 , mit OC 14.280 
ein Plus von 2284 Punkten (20 %) .


----------



## rabit (25. Oktober 2008)

Was bringt das eigentlich wen man x tausend punkte hat?
Was istder Reiz?


----------



## memphis@Mg (25. Oktober 2008)

rabit schrieb:


> Was bringt das eigentlich wen man x tausend punkte hat?
> Was istder Reiz?







ist das geil die frage!


----------



## rabit (26. Oktober 2008)

Ha ha ha ich übertakte und benche auch um die Leistungs grenzen grob zu setzen und dann?
Beantworte es doch memphis anscheinend weiss du es selber nicht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2008)

Ist wie mit einem Rennfahrer, der noch schneller fahren will. eine Grenze gibt es für ihn auch nicht.


----------



## rabit (26. Oktober 2008)

Achso also gibt es "offizielle" Wettbewerbe?


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Oktober 2008)

So ungefähr.
PCGHX hat ein Team auf hwbot.org - Home..
Da kannst du dich mit anderen messen odr auch deine Ergebnisse vergleichen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. Oktober 2008)

517 3DMarks
SM2: 237
SM3: –
_
Core 2 Duo (Allendale, 2x 2 MiB L2-Cache) @ 310x10 = 3,1 GHz, *GeForce FX 5950 Ultra (256 MiB, AGP  8x) @ 580/540 MHz*, PT880 Ultra, 2x 1.024 MiB DDR2 @ 310 MHz bei 3-4-3-5-1T, GeForce 175.13 @ Quality, Windows XP x86 SP3

_NV3x FTW!

_________________

2091 3DMarks
SM2: 761
SM3: 692_

Core 2 Quad (Kentsfield, 2x 4 MiB L2-Cache) @ 423x9 = 3,8 GHz, *GeForce 6600 GT (128 MiB, PCIe) @ 570/620 MHz*, X38, 2x 2.048 MiB DDR2 @ 541 MHz bei 5-5-5-12-2T, 120 MHz PCIe-Takt, GeForce 178.24 @ Quality, Windows XP x86 SP2_

NV43 vernichtet NV38.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## T0M@0 (26. Oktober 2008)

4676 3DMarks mit meinem GX600 Notebook (Übertaktet)
3591 3DMarks ohne OC

Prozessor mit Turboknopf von 2,0Ghz auf 2,4 Ghz (Core2duo)
8600GT 512MB von 400/950/400 auf 625/1425/475 (GPU/Shader/RAM)


----------



## xTc (26. Oktober 2008)

*@ Raff:*

Hatte echt meine liebe Not über deinen Score drüber zu kommen.  Hier mal mein 06er.


----------



## Robär (26. Oktober 2008)

Warum so wenig Punkte? Hab mit meiner 8800GT unter Vista x64 irgendwas um 14500


----------



## der8auer (26. Oktober 2008)

Knapp an den 25000 vorbei  

hwbot.org - der8auer's 3Dmark 2006 score


----------



## xTc (26. Oktober 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Warum so wenig Punkte? Hab mit meiner 8800GT unter Vista x64 irgendwas um 14500




Die HD4850 läuft im 3DMark06 recht schlecht. Meine alte 8800GTS512, die ich dummerweise verkauft habe, lief deutlich, deutlich besser.


Gruß


----------



## Robär (26. Oktober 2008)

OK hätte mir die Frage auch sparen können:

ComputerBase - ATi Radeon HD 4850 (CF) und HD 4870 (Seite 10)


----------



## totovo (26. Oktober 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Die HD4850 läuft im 3DMark06 recht schlecht. Meine alte 8800GTS512, die ich dummerweise verkauft habe, lief deutlich, deutlich besser.
> 
> 
> Gruß



ist doch allgemein bekannt das die HD4xxx schlechter im 3D murks gehen...

aber hier mal was von mir...
14954
ganz ordentlich oder?


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. Oktober 2008)

hmmm,also ich wollte umbedingt die 9000 p schaffen,also ohne übertakten hatte ich etwa 8000 p,mit oc hab ichs dann auf 8897 p geschafft,was doch ne gute Steigerung war,fin ich

Mein altes System was ich gerade nutze hat bei 3dmark 06 nur 937 p geschafft


----------



## xTc (26. Oktober 2008)

totovo schrieb:


> ist doch allgemein bekannt das die HD4xxx schlechter im 3D murks gehen...
> 
> aber hier mal was von mir...
> 14954
> ganz ordentlich oder?



Dein GPU-Takt ist echt mal der hammer.


----------



## n0b0dY (26. Oktober 2008)

mit standartwerten der graka 500/1200/800 binsch auf 8412 pünktchen gekommen
mit 600/1350/860 gabs mal ein paar pünktchen mehr 8671 mein athlon lief auf 2,4 Ghz
sind doch recht vernünftig die resultate oder?


----------



## G.Skill (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mit meinem Sys 10.186
http://www.abload.de/img/3dm3ghz10kiz4.jpg 

xD jaja,ICQ....


----------



## totovo (26. Oktober 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Dein GPU-Takt ist echt mal der hammer.



Ich weiß und das nur bei luftkühlung@100%
damit schlag ich alle weltrekorde... wenn nicht die CPU so bremsen würde...!


----------



## Jake Dunn (27. Oktober 2008)

totovo schrieb:


> ist doch allgemein bekannt das die HD4xxx schlechter im 3D murks gehen...



So schlecht gehen die nicht... PC Games Hardware Extreme - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - 3D Mark 06 Punkte...!


----------



## xTc (27. Oktober 2008)

Jake Dunn schrieb:


> So schlecht gehen die nicht... PC Games Hardware Extreme - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - 3D Mark 06 Punkte...!



Erstens wurde dort ein Quad verwendet und zweitens eine HD4870. Die HD4870 geht überraschender Weise besser im 3DMark als die kleine HD4850.

Warum auch immer. 



Gruß


----------



## Jake Dunn (27. Oktober 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Erstens wurde dort ein Quad verwendet und zweitens eine HD4870. Die HD4870 geht überraschender Weise besser im 3DMark als die kleine HD4850.
> 
> Warum auch immer.
> 
> ...



O.K. mal die kleine HD3850  13184 Pkt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der_Terminator08 (28. Oktober 2008)

so mein erstes benchen mit 3d mark 06 und mein erstes ocen^^


----------



## 8800 GT (28. Oktober 2008)

Hi, ich hab mal mein System gebencht:
15531 3D Marks
CPU:5104
SM2.0:6364
SM3.0:6556

Ich denke das is ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. Oktober 2008)

mein CPu hat zwar 2500 points,aber in den Benchmarks nur 0 FPS,is das normal?


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (28. Oktober 2008)

Jap da hat selbst ein qx9770 nicht mehr irgendwie ist der test sinnlos!!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Oktober 2008)

Nö mein Q6600 auf 3,6Ghz macht mindestens 1FPs, aber meistens sinds so 2-3  

Und warum soll der Test sinnlos sein


----------



## adler93 (29. Oktober 2008)

Hab heute auch mal den 3DMark gebencht. E6400@3GHz, 8800GTS mit OC, 5Gb Ram DDR2 750, Gigabyte P35-DS3:
*9845 3D Marks*
Kann sich sehen lassen die 10000 sind noch locker drinne, die Graka macht noch mehr mit und die CPU auch dann zwar nicht mehr Stabil aber für Benchmarks mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## ATIFan22 (29. Oktober 2008)

ich find es voll komisch,du hast ein viel besseres System ,aber nur 1000p mehr??


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Oktober 2008)

adler93 schrieb:


> Hab heute auch mal den 3DMark gebencht. E6400@3GHz, 8800GTS mit OC, 5Gb Ram DDR2 750, Gigabyte P35-DS3:
> *9845 3D Marks*
> Kann sich sehen lassen die 10000 sind noch locker drinne, die Graka macht noch mehr mit und die CPU auch dann zwar nicht mehr Stabil aber für Benchmarks mehr als ausreichend.




Du hast 5GB ram und nen 32Bit Vista? Das is ja Verschwendung pur


----------



## ATIFan22 (29. Oktober 2008)

stimmt,4 GB dual Channel sind di eoptimale Nutzung^^


----------



## boss3D (29. Oktober 2008)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> stimmt,4 GB dual Channel sind di eoptimale Nutzung^^


Nichtmal 4 GB können genutzt, bzw. adressiert werde.

Max. 3.5 GB machen bei 32 Bit OS Sinn. Alles darüber schreit nach 64 Bit ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## DanielX (29. Oktober 2008)

Ja, ist aber auch nicht so schlimm, ich hab 4GB und nen Vista x64 und war aber noch nie wirklich an dem Punkt das ich nur noch 500MB frei hatte.

Vondaher ist es nicht tragich wenn man dann nur 3,5GB hatt.

MfG DanielX


----------



## adler93 (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß das es Sinnlos ist, habe aber heute 2Gig DDR2 800er gekauft um zu Übertakten zu können. Die restlichen 3Gb sind nur 667er Ram, bis ich mir 4gig 800er leisten kann lass ich die halt alle zusammen drinne^^.


----------



## ATIFan22 (29. Oktober 2008)

@boss stimmt nich ganz,ich weiß auch das nich mal ganz 3,5 GB genutzt werden können,aber dafür hat man di evolle Speichernutzung und den Dual Channle Bonus,weils es wird kaum 1,7GB Speicherriegel geben


----------



## ATIFan22 (29. Oktober 2008)

naja,dann laufen deine 800 aber auch nur auf 667


----------



## adler93 (29. Oktober 2008)

auf 750Mhz laufen die grade alle .


----------



## boss3D (29. Oktober 2008)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> @boss stimmt nich ganz,ich weiß auch das nich mal ganz 3,5 GB genutzt werden können,aber dafür hat man di evolle Speichernutzung und den Dual Channle Bonus,weils es wird kaum 1,7GB Speicherriegel geben


War ja auch nur ein ungefährer Wert. Wenn man es ganz genau nimmt, müsste man auch noch den VRAM miteinrechnen ... 

Fakt ist: 4 GB = sinnvoll > 64 Bit OS  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ATIFan22 (29. Oktober 2008)

ja,ganz genaus schon,aber ich bin nich ganz genau


----------



## EGThunder (31. Oktober 2008)

Heute mit 3,40GHz nen neuen persönlichen Rekord eingefahren. Morgen will ich die Grafikkarten nen bisschen übertakten. 

EG


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. November 2008)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Heute mit 3,40GHz nen neuen persönlichen Rekord eingefahren. Morgen will ich die Grafikkarten nen bisschen übertakten.
> 
> EG



Unter XP hätteste ordentlich mehr Punkte. Dein Quad hätte da mindestens 5300 Punkte gemacht. 

Gruß


----------



## Rygel (1. November 2008)

Hab meine auch ein bißchen übertaktet und im Bios auf 1.06 Volt gestellt.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=42540&stc=1&d=1225500798


----------



## f3rr1s (1. November 2008)

Mit neuer GTX280 eigtl. ganz ordentlich im AMD Sysprofile Rank 23


----------



## EGThunder (1. November 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Unter XP hätteste ordentlich mehr Punkte. Dein Quad hätte da mindestens 5300 Punkte gemacht.
> 
> Gruß



Ist der Unterschied echt noch so groß? Dachte das sich das inzwischen gebessert hat. 

EG

Edit: Ich habe aber auch mit meinem Standard System getestet, sprich mit Virenscanner usw...


----------



## cannabis (1. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab mit meiner 3850 ~9000 punkte, mit nem x2 4800er übertaktet...ist das ergebnis okay?
p.s.: wie kann ich bilder vernünftig anhängen?
mit der "(IMG]...[/IMG)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"-schreibweise (nur mit eckigen klammern) scheints nciht zu klappen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. November 2008)

hmm,im 2 ten Menü kannste Bildanhänge hinzufügen einfach den Speichort bennen,ein wenig weiter runterscrollen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. November 2008)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Ist der Unterschied echt noch so groß? Dachte das sich das inzwischen gebessert hat.
> 
> EG
> 
> Edit: Ich habe aber auch mit meinem Standard System getestet, sprich mit Virenscanner usw...



Ich habe Vista und XP beim Benchen verglichen. Ich habe bei beiden alles abgeschaltet und optimiert. Die CPU-Punkte steigen unter XP enorm, daher ist Vista zum Benchen ungeeignet. Zumindenst wenn es um den 3DMurks06 geht. 

Gruß


----------



## cannabis (1. November 2008)

ach unter datei anhängen...
ok, dann gehts nur so, dankeschön!!
na also dann hier noch der nachtrag mit bild


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. November 2008)

*3714 3DMarks*

_Core 2 Quad (Kentsfield, 2x 4 MiB L2-Cache) @ 451x8 = 3.608 MHz, *GeForce 6800 Ultra (256 MiB, PCIe) @ 490/645*, X38, 2x 2.048 MiB DDR2 @ 541 MHz bei 5-5-5-12-2T, 120 MHz PCIe-Takt, GeForce 178.24 WHQL @ Quality, Windows XP x86 SP2_

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Stomper (3. November 2008)

hab 18.222 Pkt erreicht was mir allerdings für mein System recht bescheiden vorkommt

Core 2 Duo E8600 @ 2 x 4,2 Ghz
2 x HD Radeon 4870 Overclocked Edition von Club 3D
Asus P5K Mainboard
4 x 2 GB Kingston HyperX DDR2 800
Samsung HD502IJ (500GB, 16 mb Cache)
da muss doch was drin sein...


----------



## devon (3. November 2008)

Stomper schrieb:


> hab 18.222 Pkt erreicht was mir allerdings für mein System recht bescheiden vorkommt
> 
> Core 2 Duo E8600 @ 2 x 4,2 Ghz
> 2 x HD Radeon 4870 Overclocked Edition von Club 3D
> ...



Liegt am P5K Mainboard stellt zu wenig PCIe Lines Bereit für die 2. Karte nur 4 Oder so


----------



## InoX (3. November 2008)

Hier mal mein Ergebniss, kann es sein das ich dan bissel wenig habe? 
Hatte irgendwie erwartet das ich noch die 14k schaffe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stomper (3. November 2008)

devon schrieb:


> Liegt am P5K Mainboard stellt zu wenig PCIe Lines Bereit für die 2. Karte nur 4 Oder so


Ohne Mist jetz? hab extra P5k Statt P5Q Deluxe genommen da es *angeblich* besser mit meinem System fertig werden soll... grml das is ärgerlich
Welches Board währe denn Empfehlenswert?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (3. November 2008)

Am besten eins mit X48. Da hast du PCIE 2.0, und das 2x16 Lanes.


----------



## InoX (3. November 2008)

Hier mal mein Ergebniss. kanns sein dass dasn bissel wenig ist? dachte, dass übertaktet mindestens 14k drin sein müssten, wenn man sieht das ne 88gts (g92) im ungefähr selben sys die auch schafft. 
bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher obs auch nur ne annahme ist´, also ch bin nicht entäuscht wenn nichts geht^^


----------



## boss3D (3. November 2008)

^^ Schwer einzuschätzen.

Ich hatte jedenfalls mit folgendem Settup ca. 15.000 Punkte: HD4870 @ OC + E6750 @ 3.6 GHz ...

Dass sich die Grakas um ca. 1500 Punkte unterscheiden, wenn beide OCt sind, halte ich für realistisch, aber was mich stutzig macht, sind die 4.2 GHz deines Prozis. Der sollte eigentlich schon für mehr Punkte sorgen?!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Stomper (3. November 2008)

kp wieso aber mein Prozi wird die Schwachstelle sein... glaub 3.600 Pkt hat halt nur der Prozi geholt der rest geht auf die beiden Grakas zurück
Treiber usw. sind aber aktuell, er läuft bei 50°C hööööö was soll das =(


----------



## InoX (3. November 2008)

Bin halt auch der Meinung, dass das für die Taktraten zu wenig ist, aber weiß nicht was ich anders einstellen könnte.
Hab aber auch nicht wirklich ne Ahnung ob die Einstellungen im CCC alle optimal und leistungsteigernd eingestellt sind oder nicht 
Hab fast immer, wenns möglich ist, die Einstellung, dass die Programme entscheiden was eingeschaltet wird (AA etc., AI ist auch aus)


----------



## boss3D (3. November 2008)

^^ Im CCC sollte zum Benchen Folgendes eingestellt sein _(unter 3D > all Settings)_:

- Use application settings
- Use application settings
- Disable Catalyst A.I.
- Mipmap Detail Level > Quality _(da merkst du in den Punkten keinen Unterschied und CB verwendet bei den benches auch immer "Quality")_
- Wait for Vertical Refresh > Performance
- Kein Kreuzchen bei Enable Adaptive Anti-Aliasing

Viel Glück!  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CentaX (3. November 2008)

Wait for Vertical refresh ... auf off^^
Und AI ist doch eine Kompression?! Ich kriege deutlich mehr Punkte, wenn ich die auf erweitert/advanced stelle


----------



## boss3D (3. November 2008)

Naja, jeder sagt was anderes und auch die Hardwaretestseiten verwenden unterschiedliche Einstellungen. Ich habe einfach mal die angegeben, mit denen ich die meisten Punkte erhalte ... 

_PS: Ja, ich habe schon die verschiedensten Einstellungen durchprobiert._

MfG, boss3D


----------



## InoX (4. November 2008)

alles klar, dann probier ich das gleich mal. Thx


----------



## Kallisto- (4. November 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade mal mit meinem neuen Sytsem nen Benchmark gemacht und wollte fragen ob das Ergebnis normal ist.
abload.de - Bilderupload


----------



## CentaX (4. November 2008)

So viele Punkte hatte ich schon mit ner stark übertakteten HD3870 und nem Q6600 @ 3,4ghz...
Entweder da limitiert der Prozessor (-Takt) oder da stimmt was nicht...


----------



## Kallisto- (4. November 2008)

CentaX schrieb:


> So viele Punkte hatte ich schon mit ner stark übertakteten HD3870 und nem Q6600 @ 3,4ghz...
> Entweder da limitiert der Prozessor (-Takt) oder da stimmt was nicht...



Dann müsste das Ergebnis doch gut sein. Meine CPU läuft immerhin nen ganzen GHz langsamer und wenn die GraKa stark übertaktet war, müsste sie ungefair so gut wie meine HD 4870 sein.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. November 2008)

Kallisto- schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe gerade mal mit meinem neuen Sytsem nen Benchmark gemacht und wollte fragen ob das Ergebnis normal ist.
> abload.de - Bilderupload



Dafür das alles auf Standardtakt läuft und die Stromsparfunktion an sind, und dein XP und die ATI-Treiber bestimmt nicht getweakt sind, ist das Ergebnis okay  

Gruß


----------



## Kallisto- (4. November 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Dafür das alles auf Standardtakt läuft und die Stromsparfunktion an sind, und dein XP und die ATI-Treiber bestimmt nicht getweakt sind, ist das Ergebnis okay
> 
> Gruß



Danke, das hat mir echt weitergeholfen. 

Ne, ich hab nix am PC modifiziert, erst wenn die Leistung nicht mehr ausreicht und die Garantie weg ist.

mfg


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. November 2008)

Kallisto- schrieb:


> Danke, das hat mir echt weitergeholfen.
> 
> Ne, ich hab nix am PC modifiziert, erst wenn die Leistung nicht mehr ausreicht und die Garantie weg ist.
> 
> mfg



Wenn du XP optimierst und die Treibereinstellung dann ist nicht die Garantie weg  

Erst wenn du übertaktest. Und die Stromsparfunktion  die den Prozessor runtertaktet kannste auch ausstellen. 

Gruß


----------



## Kallisto- (4. November 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wenn du XP optimierst und die Treibereinstellung dann ist nicht die Garantie weg
> 
> Erst wenn du übertaktest. Und die Stromsparfunktion  die den Prozessor runtertaktet kannste auch ausstellen.
> 
> Gruß



Das mit der Garantie weiss ich aber danke für den Hinweis.^^

Könntest du mir eventuel nen How-To fürs Windows optimieren verlinken ?

edit: Ich sehe imo keinen Grund die Stromsparfunktion auszustellen, aber ebenfall danke für den Hinweis 

Grüsse


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. November 2008)

Kallisto- schrieb:


> Das mit der Garantie weiss ich aber danke für den Hinweis.^^
> 
> Könntest du mir eventuel nen How-To fürs Windows optimieren verlinken ?
> 
> ...



Ich habe den Vergleich bei PCGH gesehen, wieviel Leistung EIST kostet....außerdem durch mein OC wäre das auch nicht gut 

Edit: wegen XP optimieren, google doch mal. Da sollten so einige Tipps kommen. Und bei den Treibereinstellungen guck mal einer Seite hier zurück, da hat Boss3D die Einstellungen gepostet. Ich selber kenne mich mit Ati nicht so aus. 

Gruß

Gruß


----------



## InoX (4. November 2008)

So, Ich habe jetzt nochmal alles etwas hochgetaktet und nochmal durchlaufen lassen
Der Prozessor läuft auf 4.05 Ghz und die HD 4850 bei 705 und 1120Mhz.
Ich habs zweimal laufen lassen. einmal mit AI und einmal ohne und hatte bei dem Lauf mit AI 300 Punkte mehr, also hat sich das anschalten gelohnt.
Mein Neuer Punktestand ist jetzt bei 13808.
ich poste jetzt mal keinen link aber als Beweiß könntet ihr in mein Sysprofile gucken.
MfG InoX


----------



## Genim2008 (8. November 2008)

Jetzt aber xD endlich die 20000P. Grenze geknackt

Q6600@3.737GHz @1.520V@Scythe Mugen @Idle 27° @last(bei 3dmark höchster wert) 54°

2x HD4870 beide@829/999

4GB Corsair Dominator @1038Mhz


----------



## AjS (8. November 2008)

mein jetziger pc nur 1670 punkte mit pentium 4 @ 3,2 Ghz  und mit einer X1650 pro und mit 512mb 333er RAM 

kaufe mir aber weihnachten einen neuen


----------



## Rygel (9. November 2008)

Treiber 178.26 Hohe Qualität


*Bild zu groß*


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (9. November 2008)

So hab eine neue Höchstpunktzahl für mein sys erreicht
14972Punkte 
Mein sys steht unten!!


----------



## JonnyB1989 (9. November 2008)

Is aber wenig ich schaff mit meinem E 8400 @ 3,6 GHz und meinen GF 8800 GTS G92 @ SLI über 16000 Punkte.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (9. November 2008)

Ja moment du hast sli ich hab nur eine Graka 
mit einem cf sys mit einer 2. 4870 hätte
ich über 20000


----------



## JonnyB1989 (9. November 2008)

Onkelz-Fan94 schrieb:


> Ja moment du hast sli ich hab nur eine Graka
> mit einem cf sys mit einer 2. 4870 hätte
> ich über 20000



Nö da würde die CPU limitieren, das Passiert bei mir ja schon. 
Bei 4100 MHz limitieren erst wieder die Grakas.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (9. November 2008)

Och ne ein Doppelpost
*bitte löschen*


----------



## heartcell (9. November 2008)

ich hab nur 5198 punkte


----------



## king_hoe (11. November 2008)

hier ma meine punkte bei 3d mark 06. kann mir jemand sagen, ob das so i.o. is, oder ob da was nich hin haut? bin nämlich in der hinsicht recht unerfahren.


----------



## Cannibal Corpse (13. November 2008)

Joa, inzwischen knapp 16.500 Punkte, system in der Signatur.


----------



## Stomper (13. November 2008)

@ king_hoe: die CPU Punkte sind aber ziemlich schwach für nen Q-Core.... O.o mein C²D hat ziemlich den gleichen wert aber halt... naja nach meinem Takt sagen wir ca. 1 Kern weniger 
was soll das denn für ne Graka sein? xD 

lg Stomper


----------



## king_hoe (13. November 2008)

graka is ne evga gtx280 sc. woran kann denn das liegen, dass der quad so wenig leistung bringt?


----------



## SESOFRED (13. November 2008)

Hi,

ich habe 17350 Punkte im 3dmark 06 mit dem System siehe unten.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (13. November 2008)

Heut war Oc bei mir auf dem Plan am Nachmittag und das kam Raus Oke unter Luftkühlung nicht so berauschend. Aber es passt schon, wenn doch nur der E8600 etwas weniger Vcore bräuchte.
Nichts desto Troz hab ich mich um 790 Punkte verbessert auf 19840 Punkte.


----------



## Ecle (17. November 2008)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Hwenn doch nur der E8600 etwas weniger Vcore bräuchte.


Meiner braucht für 4Ghz 1,4V 
Sei froh....aber meiner is auch nen e8400. Die 86er sind ja fast immer gute Modelle....
Geht mit 1,4V nicht mehr Takt? Meiner skaliert extrem gut mit Spannung. Auf 1,5 würd ich auch so  ~4,4Ghz schaffen..


----------



## JonnyB1989 (17. November 2008)

Meiner Scaliert gut auf Spanung, aber meine Kühlung macht mir nen Strich durch die Rechnung bei 4,4GHz wird der E8600 schon 60°C Warm gemmesen mit der Mainboard Diode da die Sensoren Defekt sind 33°C im Idle wenn ich anschalte und bei Längerer Lauft zeit geht die Temps nicht hoch. Kann ich deswegen eigentlich die CPu umtauschen.


----------



## Ecle (17. November 2008)

Wenn er immernoch gut auf Spannung skaliert, dann ist die Kühlung auch gut genug. Das macht die Kühlung ja grad aus, dass du dann mit höherer Spannung noch mehr Takt erreichst...Aber gut wenn du meinst dass 60°C zuviel sind. Ich denke mal das die Temp mal wieder nicht stimmt. Die verbrauchen so wenig die Wolfdales. Man kann den Temps eh nicht trauen. Die meisten Q66er sind kühler obowohls Quads sind in 65nm...
Und umtauschen, ne das wird nicht gehen denk ich mal ^^


----------



## STE-Master (18. November 2008)

ich erreiche im 3D 06 18570 punkte 

Mein System 
Quad 9550@3,4 Ghz+Wakü.
EVGA nforce 780i SLI FTW/ 4GB DDR2 1066 Corsair Dominator. 
2x Msi 260 GTX/2x 150 GB Western Digital Raptor.
Enermax Liberty 650 Watt


----------



## DanielX (18. November 2008)

Weiß nicht ich finds etwas wenig, ich erreiche 17100 Punkte.

Und du hast ja nich ne Karte mehr.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. November 2008)

STE-Master schrieb:


> ich erreiche im 3D 06 18570 punkte
> 
> Mein System
> Quad 9550@3,4 Ghz+Wakü.
> ...



Das ist aber verdammt wenig, soviel schafft ja schon eine GTX260 o.O


----------



## push@max (18. November 2008)

STE-Master schrieb:


> ich erreiche im 3D 06 18570 punkte
> 
> Mein System
> Quad 9550@3,4 Ghz+Wakü.
> ...



Ich schaffe 21xxx, mit einer Grafikkarte und der gleichen CPU.


----------



## Fabian (19. November 2008)

hab mit meinem signatur sys 15990 Punkte
da limitiert aber schick die graka,wobei die noch nicht an der oc grenze ist,also da geht noch was


----------



## gettohomie (19. November 2008)

Schaut in meiner Signatur !!


----------



## KrickKrack (19. November 2008)

Hast du die Punkte in 1280x1024 erreicht?

Ich habe nur wir unten zu sehen 14004 Punkte mit einem E6750 @ 3,2GHz und einer GTX 260. Das kommt mir irgendwie wenig vor.
Mit dem gleichen System und einer 8800GTS 512 hatte ich schon 12973.


----------



## gettohomie (19. November 2008)

ja in der basic Version hatte alles übertaktet


----------



## Xion4 (19. November 2008)

Naja, die 2xxxx punkte mit einer GTX 260, wenn es stimmt (Ich will nen Screen sehen , bin ich deprimiert, war gerade zufrieden mit meinem Sys 17082 Punkte erreicht zu haben...also doch noch mal ne Möglichkeit suchen die CPU über 3,59ghz benchstable zu bekommen =( Und soviel mehr macht deine CPU Q9550 auch nicht aus, oder wie weit hast du alles hochgetaktet für das Ergebnis?

Wenn ich aber bedenke das ein gutes HD4870 CF Gespann mit nem übertakteten Q9550 nur knapp 20-21xxx geschafft hat...oh man....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gettohomie (19. November 2008)

habe es jetzt noch ma gemacht aber ohne große übertaktung


----------



## KrickKrack (20. November 2008)

Ja so in der Gegend war ich mit meiner GTS auch.


----------



## gettohomie (21. November 2008)

hier habe ich den Beweis aber es sind immer andere punkte nach jeden test

Aber Fabiean wie kommt das das du mehr als meiner hast ? . glaube alleine durch die CPU nicht


----------



## mooo (21. November 2008)

ohje da haben meine poppligen 3870er aber noch dampf 

*E8200 @ 3800 MHZ
2x HD 3870 512MB

**~17800 pkt *


----------



## roadgecko (21. November 2008)

gettohomie schrieb:


> hier habe ich den Beweis aber es sind immer andere punkte nach jeden test
> 
> Aber Fabiean wie kommt das das du mehr als meiner hast ? . glaube alleine durch die CPU nicht



Nur ma so aus neugier, aber lässt du WÄHREND des Bench alle Programme mitlaufen, die auf dem Bild zusehen sind ?

Die fressen nämlich auch Leistung.


----------



## gettohomie (21. November 2008)

ja aber das ergebnis verändert sich kaum


----------



## Lix77 (21. November 2008)

*Punkte ok?*

Habe bei 3d Markt 06 11095 Punkte mit meim System ist das normal oder müsste es besser sein.
Danke.


AMD Phenom 9950 X4
Asus M3N78 Pro
4GB Corsair DDR2-1066
XFX 8800gts (640mb)
XFI Creative Extreme Music


----------



## Amlug_celebren (21. November 2008)

Hab mit meinen Settings mal 15600 Pkt abgesahnt,
aktuell sind es aber nurnoch 12500 Pkt.
Abgesehen davon das die Grafikkarte @ stock liegt,
bin ich etwas verwundert, das das gleich 3100 PKt. ausmacht...
Hat jemand ne Idee


----------



## Siffer81 (21. November 2008)

Ich komm mit meinem Sys auf 18670 Punkte, denke dass ist i.o CPU ist nur durch Multiplier übertaktet  (333x11)

Greetz 

Ach ja, hier noch dass System ^^

Intel Core2Extreme QX9650 @ 3.66Ghz Cooled by Noctua NH-U12P
Gigabyte GA-X48-DQ6
EVGA Geforce 9800GX2
2x2GB (4gb) Mushkin XP2 DDR2 1066
WD Raptor 150GB & Samsung 500GB
Windows Vista Ultimate x64


----------



## gettohomie (22. November 2008)

*AW: Punkte ok?*



Lix77 schrieb:


> Habe bei 3d Markt 06 11095 Punkte mit meim System ist das normal oder müsste es besser sein.
> Danke.
> 
> 
> ...


 
könnte stimmen die Grafka mach alles so schlecht


----------



## KANAN (22. November 2008)

Ohne Worte


----------



## RomeoJ (22. November 2008)

Hey @ KANAN..mal eine Frage, wieso zeigt er bei CPU-Z 3,2Ghz an und bei 3D06 3,6Ghz...???


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. November 2008)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Hey @ KANAN..mal eine Frage, wieso zeigt er bei CPU-Z 3,2Ghz an und bei 3D06 3,6Ghz...???



Das ist bei mir auch so. Das pasiert wenn man den Multi runterschraubt und dann den FSB anhebt. Manche Programme (auch Windows ) glauben das der Multi nicht verändert wurde. 

Gruß


----------



## CentaX (22. November 2008)

Jup, die meisten Programme rechnen dann immer aktueller fsb * maximaler multiplikator - dabei kommt dann was falsches raus, wenn man den multi senkt


----------



## RomeoJ (22. November 2008)

aha...ohkai..hx..


----------



## godzilla666 (22. November 2008)

@Lix77

Ich habe: 
-Phenom 9950
-ASUS M3N HT Deluxe
-4Gb OCZ 1066 Speicher

mit einer 8800GS 384MB habe ich so 13000 und mit meiner zweiten ca. 15000 Punkte

also ich finde den wert für die Karte niedrig!


----------



## Xion4 (22. November 2008)

NIedrig für die Karte? Im ernst, sei glücklich...denn die Karte taugt eigentlich nichts....


----------



## gettohomie (22. November 2008)

GS halt


----------



## LiFaD1203 (22. November 2008)

Mein Ergebniss: 3D Mark 06 16704 
Grakka läuft  670/1450/1200 und prozi läuft mit 3,5 GHz.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gettohomie (22. November 2008)

so schlecht mit einen E8400 und GTX280 ?


----------



## LiFaD1203 (22. November 2008)

GTX 260. Wie viel Punkte müsst ich deiner Meinung nach haben?


----------



## DanielX (22. November 2008)

Hier nochmal kurz was gebencht und das ist für mein 24/7 Setup herausgekommen.

Denke mal das Passt.

MfG DanielX


----------



## KANAN (22. November 2008)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Hey @ KANAN..mal eine Frage, wieso zeigt er bei CPU-Z 3,2Ghz an und bei 3D06 3,6Ghz...???



Wie schon die Leute sagten XP/Vista Rechnen Immer mit dem stadard Multi in meinem fall ist es 9 deswegen Glaubt 3d06 es sind 3,6 GHz Programme wie Core Temp, CPUz, Everest usw Geben dir aber den richtigen Multi Raus .

@ DanielX  

Sind die Einstellungen Prime Stabil ?


----------



## DanielX (22. November 2008)

Pime Stable kp, ich teste selten mit Prime.

Aber ja das ist mein 24/7 Setup und abgeschmiert ist der so noch nie.

MfG DanielX


----------



## gettohomie (22. November 2008)

Slipknot1203 schrieb:


> GTX 260. Wie viel Punkte müsst ich deiner Meinung nach haben?


  würde sagen so gegen 18000 rum


----------



## LiFaD1203 (22. November 2008)

gettohomie schrieb:


> würde sagen so gegen 18000 rum



An die 18000 komm ich glaub nur wenn ich Grafikkarte und Prozessor noch weiter übertakte. Hab ihier einige mit GTX 280(OC) gesehen und quad die waren bei 18000. also ich denk mal das mein ergebniss schon nich ganz so schlecht ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## godzilla666 (22. November 2008)

ich meinte der wert von Lix77 ist niedrig! meinen finde ich für die "schlechte karte" ziehmlich gut!


----------



## gettohomie (22. November 2008)

wo den zeig noch ma finde das nicht mehr


----------



## JonnyB1989 (22. November 2008)

@ gettohomie 
1. Ich komm mit meinem E8400 @ 3,5 und 8800GTS G92 SLi @ Stock auf 16275 Punkte also ein Wert ähnlicher wie Slipknot1203.

2. Wie of muss ich noch sagen das der 3D MARK06 *CPU LIMITIERT IS * und erst bei sehr hohem CPU Takt (4 Ghz bei mir) erst wieder Graka limitiert wird.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (22. November 2008)

Boar, ich habe lange nicht mehr gebencht. Das letzte mal den 3DMark habe ich vor knapp einem Monat gestartet.

Gruß,
André


----------



## PitBull (23. November 2008)

System komplett Lukü, dabei ist mein vorhaben mit meinem System die 20k zu schaffen  Dabei wird aber erst ein neuer Monitor benötigt 
http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/nrlkqzke/06.JPG


----------



## JonnyB1989 (23. November 2008)

19999 3DMarks 
Mach den Lauf mal mit standard Stetting. Weil ich krieg mit meinem E8600 @ 4442 Mhz gerade mal 19840 Punkte is bei mir zwar unter Vista aber das Dürfte nicht viel aus machen auser 300 - 400 Punkte. Weil ich mein System is deinem sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Jan565 (23. November 2008)

Also ich habe mit einem Q9450 @ 3,4 und 2 alten 8800GTS @ 625/1450/1900 gute 16433 Punkte, ich denke ich kann mich damit erstmal zufriefengeben geben als persönlichen Rekord. Oder ist das zu wenig ? Weil ein Kumpel von mir mal mit einem Q6600 @ 3,73 und einer 8800GTX @ 665/1500/2200 ca 16500 hatte. 
Auf einer seite bin ich zufrieden, weil ich damit einige mit einer 4870/GTX260 schlage, wenn nich sogar noch höhere ... aber das ist ja nur ein benchmak, die sagen eh nie was über gameleistung aus!...


----------



## o!m (25. November 2008)

*18185* 3DMark06 Punkte mit E8500 @ 4.4GHz / GTX260 @ 680/ 1458/ 1161.

http://pic.sysprofile.de/images/Jcx29869.jpg

Da geht noch was, hoffe ich.


----------



## Lix77 (25. November 2008)

Hallo!

Habe 11050 Punkte mit meinem System is das o.k oder müsste das mehr sein.
Danke.



AMD Phenom 9950 X4
Asus M3N78 Pro
4GB Corsair DDR2-1066
XFX 8800gts (640mb)
XFI Creative Extreme Music


----------



## vin vom Dorf (25. November 2008)

Hab mit X2 6000+ @ 3,34 GHz und HD4850 @ 685/1030MHz *11139 Punkte*.


----------



## errat1c (26. November 2008)

Hab 9863 Punkte mit...

e4500@std
8800gts(g92)@std
ga-p35-ds3
2gb 800er

...und um die 12800 mit...

e4500@3,1ghz
-"-
-"-
-"-


----------



## True Monkey (26. November 2008)

18108 3D Mark 06 Punkte mit E6850 @ 3.9 Ghz / 8800 GTs @ 750/1900/1900.

Da geht noch mehr aber nicht Prime stabil.

Mfg True


----------



## PitBull (26. November 2008)

@ JonnyB1989
Standart? Kennt mein System nicht 
CPU @ 4,25Ghz, GK auf 750/1000/1875 geflasht unter Vista habe ich ca. 19500Pkt
Stell doch mal bei dir die Settings ein und teste es unter meinen bedingungen


----------



## True Monkey (26. November 2008)

19420 Punkte unter XP
E6850 @ 4,125 Ghz /8800 GTs @ 770/1930/1900 Zalmann VF 1000 /P5N-D 750 i SLI @ CPU/NB/SB/WaKü.

Mfg True


----------



## mayo (26. November 2008)

*16085 3dmarks*
Sys: 
GTX260@ stock auf PCIx 1.0
8400@3,5
2gig Ram

Altes verkorkstes Windoof. Mobo wurde gewechselt ohne Windoof neu zu installieren.. 2-3 Progs im Hintergrund am laufen..


----------



## Eiswolf93 (26. November 2008)

Hi

Hir mal mein Pokal Ergebniss
-->Link

In meiner Sig seht ihr mehr details!

mfg Eiswolf93

PS 300. Post!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. November 2008)

16516 Punkte :/


----------



## FortunaGamer (27. November 2008)

Zurzeit bekomme ich so 9000 Punkte bei standart einstellung.
Ich werde neue teile einbauen wollte mal wisse wie viel ich da bekomme
E6400@ 3400 und eine Gainward HD4870 Gs 1024MB.
Ich denke so 16000 bis 18000 oder???

Gruß,
Vincent


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. November 2008)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Zurzeit bekomme ich so 9000 Punkte bei standart einstellung.
> Ich werde neue teile einbauen wollte mal wisse wie viel ich da bekomme
> E6400@ 3400 und eine Gainward HD4870 Gs 1024MB.
> Ich denke so 16000 bis 18000 oder???
> ...



Ne. Ich schaffe mit meinen Sys (ein Post über dir) gerade ma 165xx Punkte. Und ich habe einen Quad auf 3,6Ghz (Der Schwanzmark ist sehr CPU-Lastig). 

Gruß


----------



## FortunaGamer (27. November 2008)

Das Würde mir reichen im gegen satz zu jetzt^^

Gruß,
Vincent


----------



## Oridori (27. November 2008)

Hab gerade mal 3DMark durchlaufen lassen.

13659 3DMarks

SM 2.0 Score: 6062
HDR/SM3.0 Score: 7130

System ist Asus Ramapage Extreme, MSI 4870x2, 4GB OZC 1333MHz, Intel 8600,...

Was sagt mir das nun?  Das System ist wohlgemerkt völlig unübertaktet.

Jetzt hab ich es mal auf recht hohen Settings laufen lassen und bekomme eine weit kleinere Zahl. Wie kann man denn da einen Vergleichswert ermitteln?


----------



## PitBull (27. November 2008)

Mit der "alten @ 3,4Ghz und der neuen GK werden es ca. 11k-12k werden


----------



## kstoeger (27. November 2008)

Oh man,  bei diesen Punktzahlen muss ich mit meinen Rechner direkt schämen
*schäm* 

Gruß
kstoeger


----------



## Xion4 (27. November 2008)

Also an Fortuna Gamer: 18000 werden es wohl nicht werden. Ich schaffe mit ach und krach 17000 habe zwar nur ne 512 hd 4870, jedoch die bessere CPU, die beim 3dmark einiges ausmacht.


----------



## FortunaGamer (27. November 2008)

Ok vielleicht bekomme ich noch was aus dem E6750 raus denn ich geschneckt bekomme^^

Gruß,
Vincent


----------



## Oridori (28. November 2008)

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe vergleicht man ja die Ergebnisse unter Defaultsettings(?) 
Nur welchen Wert hat es zu wissen was mein System unter 1280x1024 auf die Beine stellt wenn ich doch ansonsten 1920x1200 mit AA usw. spiele.

Zumal doch die meisten Grafikkarten bei so geringen Einstellungen sicher garnicht ihr Potenzial entfalten können, da sie von CPU oder RAM ausgebremst werden.

Wer echt nett wenn mir da mal ein netter Forenuser die Hintergründe erläutern könnte


----------



## Schnitzel (28. November 2008)

1280x1024 ist die Standardeinstellung die von jedem benutzt werden kann.
Die Auflösung kann man nur in den kostenpflichtigen Versionen ändern.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (28. November 2008)

Hier mal ein kurzer Bench mit einer 9800GT von Msi mit Taktraten einer 9800GTX+ !  Proz. läuft im Standart Takt !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Micha


----------



## Micha-Stylez (28. November 2008)

Oridori schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal 3DMark durchlaufen lassen.
> 
> 13659 3DMarks
> 
> ...




Ich würd sagen dein CPU bremst stark deine Graka aus , auf jeden fall im 3D Mark ! Ist bei meiner 260 GTX genau das selbe , E8400 @ 3GHZ so 12-12,5 Punkte und E8400 @ 4 GHZ 14-14,5 Punkte ohne das ich die Graka übertakte !

Mfg Micha


----------



## Oridori (28. November 2008)

Naja wollte ja bloß wissen ob das alles irgendwo seine richtigkeit hat 

Wenns mal hakt hab ich sicher genug OC Potenzal mit meinem Board und CPU 

Zumal nach meinem laienhaftem Verständniss die Grafikkarte bei höheren Auflösungen und Qualitätseinstellungen weitaus weniger ausgebremst wird.

Demnach hätte ich gern mal 3DMark vergleichswerte bei 1920 x 1200, 4xAA, 16xAI.


----------



## Cionara (28. November 2008)

> ab gerade mal 3DMark durchlaufen lassen.
> 
> 13659 3DMarks
> 
> ...



13.000 Punkte bei ner 4870x2 ? Da ist irgendwas ziemlich verkehrt. Hast du schonmal mit GPU-Z oder ähnlichem geguckt ob sich Karte unter Last auch hochtaktet, also 2x750Mhz GPU und 2x900 Mhz Speicher erreicht ?


----------



## CentaX (28. November 2008)

@Cionara: Ne, das passt schon 
Als ich mit dem E4500 @ 3ghz mal 2x HD3870 drinnen hatte, hatte ich 13960 Punkte oder so... Dann hab ich beide Karten stark übertaktet und hatte nur 20 Punkte mehr!
Daraufhin hab ich den E4500 noch etwas stärker übertaktet, 3050mhz... es waren über 200 punkte mehr...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. November 2008)

Cionara schrieb:


> 13.000 Punkte bei ner 4870x2 ? Da ist irgendwas ziemlich verkehrt. Hast du schonmal mit GPU-Z oder ähnlichem geguckt ob sich Karte unter Last auch hochtaktet, also 2x750Mhz GPU und 2x900 Mhz Speicher erreicht ?



Hmm naja schwer zu sagen. Einerseits ist klar das die Cpu bremst, anderer seits sieht genau so der sm2 und sm3 score bei mir aus mit nur einer HD4870. Ich würde mal nachschauen ob du wirklich Crossfire an hast. Denn es sieht wirklich so aus als wenn nur eine Karte arbeitet  

Gruß


----------



## Cionara (29. November 2008)

Ja das wär am ehesten das Prob


----------



## Motte76 (29. November 2008)

Hi hallo Leutz 
Ich muss schon sagen ein paar gute Teile hat er ja 
bis auf die CPU da hat er am falschen ende gespart  
Und dann kommt noch dazu das die Grafikkarte eine OC ist von 
MSI gibt es keine normale
Ich hatte ja schon mit meiner alten 8800GT 14551 Punkte erreicht.
Mal in Vergleich mein system ist auch schon in die jahre gekommen
bis auf meine 4870x2 auch von MSI
SM2.0 Score: 7569
HDR/SM3.0 10272
CPU Score 5434
Macht zusammen 20343 Punkte 
Zum schluss noch ein paar Bilder zum nachschauen und vergleichen


----------



## Cionara (29. November 2008)

> @Cionara: Ne, das passt schon
> Als ich mit dem E4500 @ 3ghz mal 2x HD3870 drinnen hatte, hatte ich 13960 Punkte oder so... Dann hab ich beide Karten stark übertaktet und hatte nur 20 Punkte mehr!
> Daraufhin hab ich den E4500 noch etwas stärker übertaktet, 3050mhz... es waren über 200 punkte mehr...


Aber sagt mal der Oridori hat doch nen E8600 oder net ? Das ist doch imo eine der schnellsten CPUs nur halt kein Quad das kann doch net 7000 Punkte ausbremsen. Oder gibts auch nen  8600 Prozessor den ich net kenne ? =/


----------



## Motte76 (29. November 2008)

Hi 
Mal ein kleiner Vergleich was CPU Leistung aus macht.
Gleiche System mit Q6600 @ 2400 Mhz und mit 3555 Mhz.
Im Standardtakt sind nur noch 14139 Punkte möglich 
und mit 3555 Mhz gleich mal 20343 Punkte


----------



## Fabian (29. November 2008)

es ist zum teil die Cpu,zum teil der gute crucial speicher mit Micron D9gmh´s und zum dritten teil das gute exemplar der 8800 Gt
Wenn ich jetzt sage das es nur die 256 mb version ist,dann steinigt ihr mich
Auf 1280x1024 ist kein unterschied zur 512 mb version.
Die Lief gestern ohne v mod/bios v mod die 800 mhz GPU,ati tool läuft se stundenlang so,aber 06 will se nicht ganz mit 800 mhz.
Kommt wahrscheinlich ein Bios v mod drauf,


----------



## FortunaGamer (29. November 2008)

@Motte76

Das ist ja ma ein unterschied 6000 Punkte.

Gruß,
Vincent


----------



## Roam (29. November 2008)

10886 Punkte
Intel C2D 6420 2,8Ghz
8800GTS (320)
hwbot.org - Roam's benchmark profile


----------



## GIROL-GTX (29. November 2008)

12400 3DMark's
C2D E6850 3,0 Ghz
8800GTX XFX


----------



## namoet (29. November 2008)

ich hab auch nur 11072 3dmark06 pkt. trotz oc. im vantage siehts aber schon besser aus mit p7926 pkt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. November 2008)

namoet schrieb:


> ich hab auch nur 11072 3dmark06 pkt. trotz oc. im vantage siehts aber schon besser aus mit p7926 pkt.



ja wegen PhysX


----------



## GIROL-GTX (29. November 2008)

aja mein wert is auch ein oc wert (graka-oc)


----------



## namoet (30. November 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> ja wegen PhysX



meine 3dmark06 sind aber auch mit ähnlichen systemen verglichen recht niedrig. bekomme die irgendwie nicht höher. 

bei vantage haste schon recht, wobei mir eigentlich die punkte egal sind, kann mir ja nichts dafür kaufen. 

es dient mir nur zum vergleich mit ähnlichen systemen ob mein eigenes richtig "konfiguiert" ist und die kompnenten ordentlich zusammen arbeiten und passen.


----------



## Nobbis (30. November 2008)

chief_jone schrieb:


> HI
> Ich hab ohne CPU OC 4989 P gemacht, mit CPU@3,0Ghz 5200P!!!
> Wie ist das Ergebnis zu werten, gut für mein Sys...geht da noch mehr?
> Graka läuft @ stock!



Was hat die Graka mit CPU Punkten zutun?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. November 2008)

Nobbis schrieb:


> Was hat die Graka mit CPU Punkten zutun?



Nene Gesamtpunkte 




namoet schrieb:


> meine 3dmark06 sind aber auch mit ähnlichen systemen verglichen recht niedrig. bekomme die irgendwie nicht höher.
> 
> bei vantage haste schon recht, wobei mir eigentlich die punkte egal sind, kann mir ja nichts dafür kaufen.
> 
> es dient mir nur zum vergleich mit ähnlichen systemen ob mein eigenes richtig "konfiguiert" ist und die kompnenten ordentlich zusammen arbeiten und passen.




Ja und genau da ist ja der Witz. Mit PhysX kannste den Bench inne Tonne kloppen weil du nicht vergleichen kannst


----------



## Nobbis (30. November 2008)

Oh wie peinlich, hab das Datum garnich gesehen ...  24.12.2007 is denn doch schon bissel älter .... okay, waren Gesamtpunkte ...


----------



## skenter (30. November 2008)

16048 points

der Q9550 läuft gerade @ 3,4GHz mit 400FSB und 1,25Vcore.rest der hardware unten der signatur zu entnehmen.
wobei das noch lange nicht das ende ist! 

2ter Noctua 120mm lüfter heute bestellt
arctic silver 5 ebenflass bestellt
und morgen wird der IHS des Q9550 abgeschliffen da er konkav ist 
damit sollte ich nochmals -8/-15C rausbekommen und den q9550 auf stabile 3,6 - 3,8 bekommen. 17,000 / 18,000 ich komme xD.

hab jetzt nur das zusammengecutete bild der resultate , vorm oc nach dem oc , da es eigentlich nur für einen kumpel bestimmt war.an den results ist nichts gefaked
>> RESULTAT


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (2. Dezember 2008)

hmmm komisch meint ihr ich hab zuwenig punkte?
Mir kommst in den Spielen auch nen bisserl langsam vor

Phenom 9750
Asus m2a-vm-hdmi
4 Gig DDR 2 800
HD4870 512MB

nicht oc.
10671 Punkte...

ORB - Compare


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Dezember 2008)

Also mein Kumpel hat mit nem E2140 @ 3,2Ghz und na HD4870 @ Stock schon über 12000 Punkte. Dein Ergebnis ist wirklich sehr niedrig. 

Gruß

Edit: 

Alter falter dein SM -Score ist ja mal niedrig. Der müsste bei 6000 und 7000 sein


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (2. Dezember 2008)

und das heißt?? Kann es sein, da mein Board nur PCIE 1.1 hat???

edit: hab vista x64 wenn es helfen sollte...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Dezember 2008)

Ne hab auch Vista, daran liegts nicht. PCI-E 2.0 bringt kein bemerkbaren Leistungsschub, mein Kumpel hat auch kein  2.0. 

Das Problem liegt irgendwo anders. Überprüfe mal die Taktraten unter Last, evtl mal treiber neuinstalln (den 8.11). 

Hast du im Treiber rummgespielt? AI muss anbleiben, auch ma guggn das du nich AA im Treiber fest eingestellt hast. 

Gruß


----------



## Bladeox (4. Dezember 2008)

Hi ich habe heute meinen neuen Q6600 und meine neue Club 3D HD 4870 1GB Version bekommen. Und da habe ich mal 3D Mark 06 durch laufen lassen und nur 9772 3D Mark Punkte bekommen kann das sein? Mein restlichs Sys 4 GB DDR2 800 OCZ Special OPs RAM, Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3, OCZ GameXStream 600 Watt Netzteil. Ich hoffe das die Punkte nicht normal sind

Mfg.Bladeox


----------



## Micha-Stylez (4. Dezember 2008)

Bladeox schrieb:


> Hi ich habe heute meinen neuen Q6600 und meine neue Club 3D HD 4870 1GB Version bekommen. Und da habe ich mal 3D Mark 06 durch laufen lassen und nur 9772 3D Mark Punkte bekommen kann das sein? Mein restlichs Sys 4 GB DDR2 800 OCZ Special OPs RAM, Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3, OCZ GameXStream 600 Watt Netzteil. Ich hoffe das die Punkte nicht normal sind
> 
> Mfg.Bladeox




Für mich scheint das ein zu kleiner Punktestand zu sein ! Wenn der Q6600 schon @ 3GHZ läuft ! Welches BS hast du ?

Mfg Micha


----------



## Bladeox (4. Dezember 2008)

XP ich werde es Morgen neu Aufsetzten und dann denn Test nochmal machen.

Mfg.


----------



## Fabian (5. Dezember 2008)

Punkte,das hat mein altes Asrock Bundle+8800 gt schon geschafft,die graka mit nur 50mhz oc

Hab heute 16200 geschafft


----------



## darkKO (5. Dezember 2008)

10.165 Punkte, bin ich im grossen & ganzen eigentlich zufrieden mit...

Sys siehe Sig...


----------



## Bladeox (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe jetzt mein Sys neu aufgesetzt und 3D Mark installiert jetzt habe ich  14947 Punkte. Jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage wenn der 3D Mark Test durchgelaufen ist steht da das ich 14947 3D Mark punkte habe und da unter steht 
SM2.0 Score 5755
HDR/SM3.0 Score 6828
CPU Score 4665
wenn ich das zusammen zähle komme ich auf 17248 Punkte wie entstehen dann die 3D Mark punkte?

Mfg.Bladeox


----------



## Pommes (5. Dezember 2008)

Bladeox schrieb:


> wie entstehen dann die 3D Mark punkte?
> 
> Mfg.Bladeox



Es dient ein spezieller Algorithmus von Futuremark zur Berrechnung der Punktzahl 
*
*


----------



## Bladeox (5. Dezember 2008)

Was ist denn richtig die 14947 Punkte oder die zusammen gezählten 17k Punkte?

Mfg.Bladeox


----------



## Pommes (5. Dezember 2008)

Bladeox schrieb:


> Was ist denn richtig die 14947 Punkte oder die zusammen gezählten 17k Punkte?
> 
> Mfg.Bladeox




Die 14947 so wie errechnet


----------



## Bladeox (5. Dezember 2008)

ok Danke. Kommen die 14900 Punkte schon eher hin als die 9k?
Mfg.Bladeox


----------



## ATIFan22 (5. Dezember 2008)

7964 p mit radeon 4670,nicht mehr,hatte aber mal so viele
mit meiner 8600 GTS glaub waren 5556 p


----------



## True Monkey (6. Dezember 2008)

Über 20K 

Dank neuer CPU


----------



## msix38 (8. Dezember 2008)

Mit meinen aktuellen system hab ich knapp *16K*, bin recht zufrieden.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mit meiner GTX 280 und meinem E8600 @ 4,5GHz 18413 Punkte erreicht mit meinen 8800 GTS G92 @ Sli wäre wohl mehr drin.


----------



## M_Hautamaeki (11. Dezember 2008)

Habe knapp über 18K mit Q6600@3,6 4GB PC8000, EVGA GTX 260 SC.

Dachte erst ist zu wenig aber scheint ja im Rahmen zu liegen.


----------



## slayerdaniel (11. Dezember 2008)

Mit einem E8400 mit Standardtakt und einer 8800GTS 320 unter Vista 10.000 Punkte, ist doch ganz ordentlich oder? Hatte vorher ca. 5500 unter XP mit meinem alten Prozessor.


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Dezember 2008)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Ich hab mit meiner GTX 280 und meinem E8600 @ 4,5GHz 18413 Punkte erreicht mit meinen 8800 GTS G92 @ Sli wäre wohl mehr drin.


 

wow das ist ja mal ne überraschung, die gtx 280 bringt mit dem OC endlich mal die gewünschte leistung, wie warm wird sie denn dabei  ? 

MFG


----------



## PitBull (11. Dezember 2008)

Naja mein E8400 schafft nicht ganz die 4,5Ghz aber mein GTS Sli hat schon ein paar Punkte mehr rausholen können


----------



## SESOFRED (11. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

Habe mit meinem E8500 @3,8 Ghz und na 260GTX AMP²@ 700/1150
16800 Points.
Hatte zuvor mit 2 8800GT GS @ 720/1050 17800 Points

Bin aber voll zufrieden mit dem Ergebniss komme einer 280GTX schon sehr nah.

mfg Sesofred.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (12. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> wow das ist ja mal ne überraschung, die gtx 280 bringt mit dem OC endlich mal die gewünschte leistung, wie warm wird sie denn dabei  ?
> 
> MFG



Och wenn man den Lüfter @ 100% hochregelt wird sie mit den Oc einstelungen Maximal 65°C warm.


----------



## Sarge_70 (12. Dezember 2008)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Och wenn man den Lüfter @ 100% hochregelt wird sie mit den Oc einstelungen Maximal 65°C warm.


 
ok um mal einige benches durchzuführen sind die 100% lüfter akkustisch auszuhalten, @24/7 jedoch ein reiner nervfaktor.

Bin froh dass ich meine in 2d und unter last kaum höre, temps halten sich auch in grenzen, momentan 40° und beim zoggen zwischen 65 und 75°, je nach spiel 

*PS : der luküthread kommt so langsam ins rollen* 


MFG


----------



## Phace1981 (13. Dezember 2008)

Also ich erreiche gerade erstmal *14.600 Punkte*!

Mein System:

Intel E8400 @ 3,6 Ghz
Scythe Mugen
Asus P5Q Pro
Palit/XPert 1 GB HD 4870

Finde das Ergebnis zu wenig, findet ihr nicht auch?

Und wie stellt man die Asus EPU-6 Engine im Board/BIOS ein?

Danke


----------



## ATIFan22 (13. Dezember 2008)

Nein,das geht vollkommen klar,Nv´s sind skalierne im 3dmark besser,deswegen is das Ergebnis sogar gut


----------



## CrazyBanana (13. Dezember 2008)

ja ja ihr angeber 

nur weil der test bei mir eimal funzt.
aber ich denke so 1500 Punkte würd ich auch schaffen

My Sys:
XP 3200+
1,5gb DDR 333
FX 5500 128mb


----------



## ATIFan22 (13. Dezember 2008)

Ehrlich,da du auch das Schicksal hast eine nV FX zu besitzen,würd das mit den 1500 p knapp,im 3dmark 01 wärs aber drin


----------



## DA-Beginner (14. Dezember 2008)

Servus

Ich hab 5531 Punkte mit 
P4 540 3,2 Ghz
Leadtek 8800GT (600/1450/900)
4 x 512 MB DDR Ram

CPU bremst ganz schön,  mit Graka OC sinken die Punkte um 300 auf 5200.


----------



## Bert2007 (14. Dezember 2008)

Hab mit meinem System 15431Punkte (Gesammt)
CPU-score:4869 

Ati 4870 (770/1020)
Intel Quad 9550@3,4GHz
4x2GB Mushkin EM2

Kommt aber noch ne 2.Graka rein


----------



## RomeoJ (15. Dezember 2008)

Hey,

habe auch mal gebencht... 

SyS:

Ci7 (920)@ 3,3Ghz mit Turbo 3,6Ghz (BCLK 166x)
3x2048 OCZ CL7 1T
GTX 280 AMP!
_*
18111 Pkt


*_Das passt schon, denke ich, da geht bestimmt noch mehr, aber muss mich erstmal reinfuchsen in das Bios..


----------



## Stomper (15. Dezember 2008)

Denke auch das das passt   der die i7 Prozis schneiden witzigerweise schlechter als die C²Q's ab im Benchen... woran das liegt... kp aber das ist schon ein witziges Phänomen!

lg Stomper


----------



## S3l3ct (15. Dezember 2008)

17272 Punkte sind doch eigentlich ganz ordentlich 
Mal schaun ob da noch ein bisschen was geht ^^

GPU: Nvidia 9800GTX+ Core:800Mhz - Ram:1200Mhz - Shader: 2100Mhz
CPU: Intel Core I7 920 @3.2Ghz, 3.5Ghz Turbo Mode
Arbeitsspeicher: MDT 8-8-8-19 - 1333Mhz DDR3
Auflösung: 1280x1024 also alles standart


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Dezember 2008)

Stomper schrieb:


> Denke auch das das passt   der die i7 Prozis schneiden witzigerweise schlechter als die C²Q's ab im Benchen... woran das liegt... kp aber das ist schon ein witziges Phänomen!
> 
> lg Stomper



Ist normalerweise aber nicht so


----------



## Stomper (15. Dezember 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ist normalerweise aber nicht so


 
Doch ist es man siehe Vergleichsbenchmarks zwische C²Q und i7... im 3D-Mark 06 erreicht er einen schlechteren wert trotz mehr leistung... in anderen Belangen hat der i7 wieder die Nase vorn... 

Beispiel:

3DMark06   

Q9550 =15.005 Marks
i7 920 = 14.853 Marks

natürlich hat der Q9550 170 Mhz mehr pro kern... doch wo bleibt jetzt bitte dieser Leistungsvorsprung der dem i7 Angepriesen wurde? 

In Spielen ist er wieder vorn trotz geringerer Taktfrequenz!
Ich denke das hat was mit dem 3DMark06 zu tun...

lg Stomper


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Dezember 2008)

Stomper schrieb:


> Doch ist es man siehe Vergleichsbenchmarks zwische C²Q und i7... im 3D-Mark 06 erreicht er einen schlechteren wert trotz mehr leistung... in anderen Belangen hat der i7 wieder die Nase vorn...
> 
> Beispiel:
> 
> ...



Hast du dir mal den Screen von Airwofl angeguckt? 17000 punkte mit der Graka, das kannste mitn Qblablabla vergessen. Zumindenst net bei dem Takt


----------



## Stomper (15. Dezember 2008)

bis auf die Tatsache das ich nichts davon halte sich derzeit einen 4Kern Prozessor zu holen...
Ich wette das mein E8600 mit seinen Werten (übertaktungsfreudigkeit³) jedem 4 Kern Prozessor davon rennt  die Aktuellen Grakas limitieren diesen Prozessor einfach... i7 ist zurzeit wirklich nur mit X-fire/SLI gespannen wirklich sinnvoll... egal... Stop mit OT Posts! 

lg Stomper


----------



## Nickles (15. Dezember 2008)

sys:hd 2600 xt,x2 5000+,2 gig ddr2 667
~4600 punkte


----------



## 8800 GT (15. Dezember 2008)

hi, hab mit meinem intel q 9550 @ 3.2 ghz und meiner 9800 GTX+ 16.600 punkte. Das is doch gut, oder?


----------



## Nickles (15. Dezember 2008)

Jo gut


----------



## IceOnly2 (16. Dezember 2008)

hmm Hab nen Intel Q9550, GTX 260 Core 216 und 4GB RAm aber trotzdem nur 
14516 Punkte -.-


----------



## S3l3ct (16. Dezember 2008)

3DMark ist stark CPU abhängig.
Wäre evt ganz gut zu wissen wie hoch du den Takt hast.


----------



## RealGerry (16. Dezember 2008)

So meine Punkte:

*WinXP SP3*

12149

SM2.0          4809
HDR/SM3.0   5787
CPU             3309

*Vista 64*

12500

SM2.0          5016
HDR/SM3.0   6224
CPU             3103

Alles auf den Standarteinstellungen


----------



## Amlug_celebren (16. Dezember 2008)

Vista 64 Bit:
11889 Pkt

SM 2.0 Score - 4569
SM 3.0 Score - 5642
CPU-Score     - 3391

Habe nen Q6600 @ 3,4Ghz
4Gb DDR2 945
HD 4870 790/1100

Hatte damit schon in etwa 15800 Pkt.
Hab schon ne Menge probiert, aber irgendwie komme ich nicht wirklich näher dran, oft hatte ich sogar nur etwa 7 000 Punkte...
HELP!


----------



## RomeoJ (16. Dezember 2008)

Solele...mir war dann mal so...

endlich 20k wieder geknackt... 

*20143 Pkt*


So.. denke das lässt sich zeigen...axxo Settings..:

Ci7 @3,8Ghz Turbo und HT AN (BCLK x190)

rest wie gehabt...alles Standart.


----------



## IceOnly2 (17. Dezember 2008)

Airwolf schrieb:


> 3DMark ist stark CPU abhängig.
> Wäre evt ganz gut zu wissen wie hoch du den Takt hast.



Hab bisher alles auf Standard gelassen. Q9550 wären 2,83 Ghz..


----------



## True Monkey (17. Dezember 2008)

Bei 3Ghz 13600 P 

mit 4.65Ghz  20100 P  

soviel zur CPU bewertung


----------



## slayerdaniel (19. Dezember 2008)

Amlug_celebren schrieb:


> Vista 64 Bit:
> 11889 Pkt
> 
> SM 2.0 Score - 4569
> ...



Dein CPU Score sieht mir viel zu wenig aus!


----------



## CentaX (19. Dezember 2008)

Ist definitiv zu wenig, auf 3,5ghz macht mein Q6600 5330 Punkte, bei 3,7 ~ 5380...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Dezember 2008)

CentaX schrieb:


> Ist definitiv zu wenig, auf 3,5ghz macht mein Q6600 5330 Punkte, bei 3,7 ~ 5380...



Und das ist auch noch zuwenig  

Meiner macht auf 3,6Ghz rund 55xx punkte, hab aber auch schonma 5800 Punkte auf 3,6Ghz gehabt


----------



## CentaX (19. Dezember 2008)

Jo, darüber läuft irgendwas nicht mehr so pralle...
Ich weiß nicht, kann aber sein, dass C1E an war...


----------



## eightcore (19. Dezember 2008)

Geil habe mit einer 8800 GT und einiem E5200 die 14k Marke überschritten!
Das ist in Ordnung, oder?!


----------



## Stomper (19. Dezember 2008)

Öhm das mit dem Unterschiedlichen Werten bei einem Selber Prozessor kann an vielen Faktoren liegen... Mobo, Spannungen usw.... da gibts warscheinlich 100 verschiedene Faktoren... mein E8600 macht ca. 4000.. hat aber nur 2 Kerne ^^ (je 4,2 GHz)

@ eightcore... 14000 ist Verdammt Ordentlich für dein Sys!  

lg Stomper


----------



## kmf (20. Dezember 2008)

Mit der 9800GTX

1. Durchlauf Treibersetting: Qualtät

15436




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit 2. Durchlauf Treibersetting: Hohe Leistung

15522




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomeoJ (21. Dezember 2008)

eightcore schrieb:


> Geil habe mit einer 8800 GT und einiem E5200 die 14k Marke überschritten!
> Das ist in Ordnung, oder?!



Sehr gute Score...aber 1,56V ...ist brutal..was hat er denn dann für Spannung bei Last mit multi 8..weil dort auf dem Screen läuft er auf 6..


----------



## eightcore (21. Dezember 2008)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Sehr gute Score...aber 1,56V ...ist brutal..was hat er denn dann für Spannung bei Last mit multi 8..weil dort auf dem Screen läuft er auf 6..



Was siehst du so als oberste Grenze?


----------



## Cornholio (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe gestern Abend noch was an der Taktschraube gedreht und das Ergebnis sind 18927 Punkte im 3DMark06 

mfG


----------



## S3l3ct (21. Dezember 2008)

Die 18000 müssten denke ich noch drin sein 
Takt auf 3.36Ghz mit Turbo geht er dann so bis 3.6Ghz
Die Taktraten der Grafikkarte sind ja für jeden zu sehen


----------



## RomeoJ (21. Dezember 2008)

eightcore schrieb:


> Was siehst du so als oberste Grenze?



Nunja..da der VID 1,15V ist..denke würde ich max ~1,5V unter Laste geben.
Dort sollte er mit dem multi 12,5 auch seine 4Ghz zum benchen haben. Aber da kommt es ja noch drauf an wie du kühlst..ob LuKü, WaKü..denn nicht das der durchbrennt..


----------



## Tripleh84 (21. Dezember 2008)

Kann es sein das Die ATI 4870 bei 3D Mark 06 ziemlich lahm ist??
Habe grad mal 14608Pkt. gemacht.  Bei einem E8400er @4GHZ.


----------



## KeTTenHuND (22. Dezember 2008)

Mahlzeit zusammen .

Natürlich habe ich mein System, als ich es erhalten habe, auch einigen Tests unterzogen. Systemdaten sind in der Sigantur zu finden .

CPU @ 2,83 GHz: 16090 Pkt.

CPU @ 3,40 GHz: 18506 Pkt.

Habe für den 3,40 GHz-Bench den FSB von 1333 auf 1600 anghoben.

//so long
KeTTe


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. Dezember 2008)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Kann es sein das Die ATI 4870 bei 3D Mark 06 ziemlich lahm ist??
> Habe grad mal 14608Pkt. gemacht.  Bei einem E8400er @4GHZ.



die hd 4870 kommt in der tat nicht so gut mit dem 3d mark 06 klar, aber der benchmark ist ja auch nicht spielerepräsentativ


MFG


----------



## msix38 (22. Dezember 2008)

Ganz klar, NV skaliert beim 3DMurks besser!!


----------



## RomeoJ (22. Dezember 2008)

KeTTenHuND schrieb:


> Mahlzeit zusammen .
> 
> Natürlich habe ich mein System, als ich es erhalten habe, auch einigen Tests unterzogen. Systemdaten sind in der Sigantur zu finden .
> 
> ...



Da ist aber noch sehr viel Wind nach oben...

Bei SLI von 2x280`er...


----------



## KeTTenHuND (22. Dezember 2008)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Da ist aber noch sehr viel Wind nach oben...
> Bei SLI von 2x280`er...


Kann gut sein, habe aber kaum Bekannte mit vergleichbarem System *g*. Und im Netz nach Vergleichbarem zu suchen ist eine recht müßige Angelegenheit wie ich finde. 
Wo liegt Dein Sys. in etwa?

//so long
KeTTe


----------



## RomeoJ (22. Dezember 2008)

KeTTenHuND schrieb:


> Kann gut sein, habe aber kaum Bekannte mit vergleichbarem System *g*. Und im Netz nach Vergleichbarem zu suchen ist eine recht müßige Angelegenheit wie ich finde.
> *Wo liegt Dein Sys. in etwa?
> *
> //so long
> KeTTe



Schaue mal auf Seite 103...

~20k sind in ordung mit "einer" 280`er..


----------



## berti----1982 (22. Dezember 2008)

KeTTenHuND schrieb:


> Kann gut sein, habe aber kaum Bekannte mit vergleichbarem System *g*. Und im Netz nach Vergleichbarem zu suchen ist eine recht müßige Angelegenheit wie ich finde.
> Wo liegt Dein Sys. in etwa?
> 
> //so long
> KeTTe



Also mit zwei gtx 280 müsstest du weit über die 20000 Pkt kommen. 
Hab mit einer schon 20600 Pkt geschaft.
Allerdings kann dein 780i ein Problem beim übertakten des Prozis werden da man die Core Spannung so extrem anheben muss. 
Betreibst du das Board mit einer Wakü ?


----------



## KeTTenHuND (22. Dezember 2008)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Schaue mal auf Seite 103...
> ~20k sind in ordung mit "einer" 280`er..


Liegt mal Stark an der CPU würde ich sagen. Leider kann man(n) auf den Screens der meisten User die Einzel-Scores nicht lesen, weil n/a.

Bei meinem Test mit *3,40 GHz *sah das Punkteschema wie folgt aus:

SM 2.0 Score: 6771
HDR/SM 3.0 Score: 9500
CPU Score: 4900
Ergebnis: 18506

Bei dem Test mit *2,83 GHz* sah das Punkteschema so aus:

SM 2.0 Score: 5908
HDR/SM 3.0 Score: 8225
CPU Score: 4275
Ergebnis: 16090



berti----1982 schrieb:


> Also mit zwei gtx 280 müsstest du weit über die 20000 Pkt kommen.
> Hab mit einer schon 20600 Pkt geschaft.
> Allerdings kann dein 780i ein Problem beim übertakten des Prozis werden da man die Core Spannung so extrem anheben muss.
> Betreibst du das Board mit einer Wakü ?


Mein System ist komplett luftgekühlt. Also ingesamt 10 Lüfter verrichten ihre Abreit in meinem Tower. ü20.000 Pkt mit Standardtakt?? Das würde mich wundern, schliesslich liegen zwischen unseren CPU ´s quasi nur 4x170 MHz (FSB ist 1333).

P.S.: Wie füge ich hier Bilder ein?

//so long
KeTTe


----------



## berti----1982 (22. Dezember 2008)

Ergebnis: 16090

Mein System ist komplett luftgekühlt. Also ingesamt 10 Lüfter verrichten ihre Abreit in meinem Tower. ü20.000 Pkt mit Standardtakt?? Das würde mich wundern, schliesslich liegen zwischen unseren CPU ´s quasi nur 4x170 MHz (FSB ist 1333).

P.S.: Wie füge ich hier Bilder ein?

Bilder kannst du unter dem Schreibfeld einfügen bei "Anhänge verwalten" .

Nee also Standartwerte waren das nicht. Die Cpu war mit 4,2 Ghz zugange und die Grake 745, 1525, 1250 .
Aber ich glaub wenn du das vor hast ist eher ne Wasserkühlung empfehlenswert. 
Haste schonmal drüber nachgedacht oder ist das eher nichts für dich ?


----------



## KeTTenHuND (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin mehr so der Typ der auf eine gute Rohleistung blicken möchte, da ich mir dieses System auch eher zum zocken angeschafft habe und weniger um damit zu Benchmarkrekorde zu brechen. Dennoch bin ich natürlich neugierig und frage mich wie Ihr auch, was alles so machbar ist unter welchen Bedingungen. 
Da meine CPU aber leider nur über das C1 Stepping verfügt habe ich es bisher aber nur in einem gewissen Rahmen ausgetestet, w.h. - 3,4 GHz Primestable über 3h, 63° Grad Celsius max. mit einem Arctic Freezer 7 Pro *g* und sehr moderaten Voltagewerten. Wenn ich manchmal hier Werte von 1,5 Volt (max. war in einem Forum 1,8 V !!) für die verschiedensten CPU´s lese, frage ich mich manchmal was die Leute für ein Einkommen haben .

Was für Werte hattest Du mit dem Standardtakt Deines/Eures Systems?

//so long
KeTTe


----------



## berti----1982 (22. Dezember 2008)

Ja 1,5 Volt ist aber auch schon richtig viel . Wie schon geschrieben hatte ich auch schon dieses Board und mir ist dann ein Spannungswandler durchgebrannt. Also sei vorsichtig beim übertakten. Hätte die Wakü eben schon eher montieren sollen. Mh und nun sitz ich auf den Kühlern hier herum. 

Also mit den Standartwerten komme ich so auf 15-16000 PKT.


----------



## KeTTenHuND (22. Dezember 2008)

Also bei 3,4 GHz hatte ich gerade mal 1,25 V im Bios anliegen, wobei CPU-z einen deutlichen geringeren Verbrauch angezeigt hat. Mein System läuft derzeit vollkommen @ Stock bis auf die Graphics, was aber durch den Hersteller bedingt ist. Kleiner Wermutstropfen für die 3,4 GHz war das notwendige Entschärfen des RAM´s in den Timings. 
Und ich bin echt zufrieden mit der Maschine hier, meine Freundin eher weniger , zumal ich jeden derzeitigen Shooter (Crysis, Crysis Warhead, FC2) mit höchsten Settings spielen kann. Angemerkt sei aber, daß ich bei den Crysistiteln die Finger vom AA lasse *g*.

//so long
KeTTe


----------



## berti----1982 (22. Dezember 2008)

Angemerkt sei aber, daß ich bei den Crysistiteln die Finger vom AA lasse *g*.

 Wat warum ?    das müsstest du doch mit 8x - 16x AA spielen können. Haste es schonmal probiert ?


----------



## KeTTenHuND (23. Dezember 2008)

berti----1982 schrieb:


> Angemerkt sei aber, daß ich bei den Crysistiteln die Finger vom AA lasse *g*.
> Wat warum ?    das müsstest du doch mit 8x - 16x AA spielen können. Haste es schonmal probiert ?


Werde das mal morgen in Angriff nehmen, sofern ich es nicht vergesse. Aber ich gehe stark davon aus, daß beide Crysistitel schwer zu packen sind. Aber ich melde mich dann, aber zuvor vergewissere ich mich mal wie PCGH gebenched hat.

//so long
KeTTe


----------



## KeTTenHuND (23. Dezember 2008)

Also dann, ich habe mich eben nochmal hingesetzt und habe Crysis im Ganzen gebenched. Desweiteren habe ich von mir, hier aus dem Forum, die Testergebnisse von FarCry2 rausgesucht. Habe dafür aber leider keine Screenshots, was zu verzeihen ist *g*.

Gamesettings *FarCry2*: DX10,   Overall Qualitiy: Ultra High, Performance: Very High, Bloom & HDR: aktiviert, AA & AF: inaktiv

*Min*FPS (+21,6%):
178.24: 39,24 FPS ; 180.48: 47,72 FPS
*Avg*FPS (+14,5%):
  178.24: 58,87 FPS ; 180.48: 67,43 FPS
*Max*FPS (+15,3%)
178.24: 94,38 FPS ; 180.48:108,78 FPS

Selbige Gamesettings AF 16x & AA auf 16xQ (180.48):

*Min*FPS (+16,54%):
45,73 FPS
 *Avg*FPS (+11,64%): 
65,72 FPS
 *Max*FPS (+9,59%): 
103,43 FPS 

Für *Crysis *habe ich die CPU und den Rest des Systems @ Stock. 

Die Treibereinstellungen (180.48) habe ich wie folgt gesetzt:

AF: _16x_
AA-Modus: _Beliebige Anwendungseinstellungen überschreiben_
AA-Transparenz: _Supersampling_
AA-Einstellung: _8xQ_
Negativer LOD-Bias: _Clamp_
Vsync: _aus_

Die Ergebnisse findet Ihr in den angehängten Screenshots (ich hoffe, daß man(n) es lesen kann *g*)

P.S.: Beachtet bitte mal das Resultat des CPU2-Benchmarks... .

//so long
KeTTe


----------



## berti----1982 (23. Dezember 2008)

Das sieht ja alles richtig gut aus aber ich versteh immer noch nicht nicht warum du ohne AA spielst bei Crysis. Du hast doch jede Menge Spielraum was deine FPS angeht.
Gerade dein SLI Sys. müsste das vertragen.

HASTE dich bei den VANTAGE Benchmarks auch schon eingetragen ?
Gruß Berti


----------



## KeTTenHuND (23. Dezember 2008)

berti----1982 schrieb:


> Das sieht ja alles richtig gut aus aber ich versteh immer noch nicht nicht warum du ohne AA spielst bei Crysis. Du hast doch jede Menge Spielraum was deine FPS angeht.
> Gerade dein SLI Sys. müsste das vertragen.
> HASTE dich bei den VANTAGE Benchmarks auch schon eingetragen ?
> Gruß Berti


Habe Vantage leider nicht im Haus , obwohl mich da die Ergebnisse auch interessieren würden. Gibt es derzeitig eine Zeitschrift wo der Bench beiliegt? Hatte mal was von einem sehr hohen Kaufpreis der Software gelesen... .

//so long
KeTTe


----------



## slayerdaniel (23. Dezember 2008)

KeTTenHuND schrieb:


> Habe Vantage leider nicht im Haus , obwohl mich da die Ergebnisse auch interessieren würden. Gibt es derzeitig eine Zeitschrift wo der Bench beiliegt? Hatte mal was von einem sehr hohen Kaufpreis der Software gelesen... .
> 
> //so long
> KeTTe



Du kannst sie auch als Trail herunterladen. Glaube damit darf man einmal Benchen!


----------



## KeTTenHuND (23. Dezember 2008)

Soderle... habe mir vorhin den 3Dmark Vantage in der Advanced Edition zugelegt.

Habe drei Durchläufe mit drei verschiedenen Leistungsstufen der CPU angesetzt:

1. Stufe: CPU @ 2,83 GHz (Stock)
2. Stufe: CPU @ 3,20 GHz (FSB 1600)
3. Stufe: CPU @ 3,40 GHz (FSB 1600)

Die Ergebnisse findet Ihr in den angehängten Screenshots.

//so long
KeTTe


----------



## berti----1982 (23. Dezember 2008)

1. Stufe: CPU @ 2,83 GHz (Stock)
2. Stufe: CPU @ 3,20 GHz (FSB 1600)
3. Stufe: CPU @ 3,40 GHz (FSB 1600)

Die Ergebnisse findet Ihr in den angehängten Screenshots.


Hey geile Ergebnisse das muss man schon sagen.
Haste noch nen Screen zu deinem Sys. ?


----------



## QQQQQ966 (23. Dezember 2008)

So
habe auch mal gebencht
Habe mit diesem Sys 
Q9450 (C1) @ 2,66 Ghz
POV 9800GTX @ 781/1953/1100
Windows Home Premium mit 2 GB RAM
und 180.48
12906 Marks bekommen
bilder werde ich nachreichen
muss mir das nochmal angucken wie das geht


----------



## berti----1982 (23. Dezember 2008)

QQQQQ966 schrieb:


> So
> habe auch mal gebencht
> Habe mit diesem Sys
> Q9450 (C1) @ 2,66 Ghz
> ...



Knapp 13000 Pkt scheint mir für dein Sys. recht wenig. 
Was haste denn für nen Wert wenn du die Grake mit den Standart Werten laufen lässt ?


----------



## QQQQQ966 (23. Dezember 2008)

normal läuft die 675/1688/1100
vll liegt es an meinem krüppelboard  (IP35V)


----------



## KeTTenHuND (23. Dezember 2008)

berti----1982 schrieb:


> Haste noch nen Screen zu deinem Sys. ?



Danke, danke . Was für einen Screen meinst? Sowas?

//so long
KeTTe


----------



## JonnyB1989 (23. Dezember 2008)

QQQQQ966 schrieb:


> normal läuft die 675/1688/1100
> vll liegt es an meinem krüppelboard  (IP35V)



eher am Standardtakt deiner CPU.
Wie oft denn noch die Graka is beim 3D Mark 06 erst ab sehr hohen CPU-Takt
das Limit.


----------



## berti----1982 (23. Dezember 2008)

QQQQQ966 schrieb:


> normal läuft die 675/1688/1100
> vll liegt es an meinem krüppelboard  (IP35V)



Das wäre welches ?
Haste den Prozi auch schon übertaktet ? Der 3D Mark 06 ist sehr Cpu lastig.


----------



## berti----1982 (23. Dezember 2008)

KeTTenHuND schrieb:


> Danke, danke . Was für einen Screen meinst? Sowas?
> 
> //so long
> KeTTe



Eher von deiner Rechenkiste unterm Schreibtisch .


----------



## berti----1982 (23. Dezember 2008)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> eher am Standardtakt deiner CPU.
> Wie oft denn noch die Graka is beim 3D Mark 06 erst ab sehr hohen CPU-Takt
> das Limit.



Wow dein Case ist ja richtig geil aufgeräumt  RESPEKT


----------



## QQQQQ966 (23. Dezember 2008)

berti----1982 schrieb:


> Wow dein Case ist ja richtig geil aufgeräumt  RESPEKT


den hab ich nicht verstanden 
naja
werde meinen 9450er mal auf 3 Ghz treiben
sollte ja gut möglich sein oder?
das werde ich aber nicht morgen schaffen
da gibt es andere prioritäten


----------



## berti----1982 (23. Dezember 2008)

[]den hab ich nicht verstanden 

Mmmm SYS- Profile !


----------



## KeTTenHuND (23. Dezember 2008)

berti----1982 schrieb:


> Eher von deiner Rechenkiste unterm Schreibtisch .


Da muß ich erstmal die Bilder von der Cam ziehen, reiche ich Dir/Euch aber gerne nach , auch wenn es nichts besonderes ist. In dem anderen Beitrag habe ich nochmal was geposted wg. eines neueren Benchmarks von mir *gg*. Mit aktivierter PhysiX schaut es mal recht nais aus .

//so long
KeTTe


----------



## Cornflakes92 (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich erreiche mit meinem *räusper* AMD X2 4400+ @ 2,53Ghz, einer 8800GT 600/1500/900 (178.24) und 3 Gig Ram zufriedenstellende 8918 Punkte^^ Die Grafikkarte zu ocen lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach angesichts der CPU nicht


----------



## berti----1982 (24. Dezember 2008)

Cornflakes92 schrieb:


> Ich erreiche mit meinem *räusper* AMD X2 4400+ @ 2,53Ghz, einer 8800GT 600/1500/900 (178.24) und 3 Gig Ram zufriedenstellende 8918 Punkte^^ Die Grafikkarte zu ocen lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach angesichts der CPU nicht



Die Grake kannste schon ein bissl anheben aber was ist mit den Prozi ?
Geht der nicht noch ein wenig höher zu takten ?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (24. Dezember 2008)

Cornflakes92 schrieb:


> Ich erreiche mit meinem *räusper* AMD X2 4400+ @ 2,53Ghz, einer 8800GT 600/1500/900 (178.24) und 3 Gig Ram zufriedenstellende 8918 Punkte^^ Die Grafikkarte zu ocen lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach angesichts der CPU nicht



Genau



berti----1982 schrieb:


> Die Grake kannste schon ein bissl anheben ...



Warum sollte er das machen. ES BRINGT NIX.



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Wie oft denn noch die Graka is beim 3D Mark 06 erst ab sehr hohen CPU-Takt
> das Limit.



Steht schon auf der 107 Seite und noch auf ein paar anderen Seiten.
Meine CPU taktet mit 4 GHz und meine GTX 280 @ Stock und bis zur Limitierung durch die Graka brauchts noch 200 MHz Cpu Takt



berti----1982 schrieb:


> Wow dein Case ist ja richtig geil aufgeräumt  RESPEKT



Danke aber bitte vermeide Tripple Posts, die Mods mögen das gar nicht und es Steht auch in den Forenregeln.


----------



## berti----1982 (24. Dezember 2008)

Warum sollte er das machen. ES BRINGT NIX.


Ja aber die 88 GT ist sehr gut taktbar und in den Spielen machen sich ein paar Mhz mehr immer besser.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Dezember 2008)

berti----1982 schrieb:


> Warum sollte er das machen. ES BRINGT NIX.
> 
> 
> Ja aber die 88 GT ist sehr gut taktbar und in den Spielen machen sich ein paar Mhz mehr immer besser.




Nicht wenn die CPU limiert


----------



## berti----1982 (24. Dezember 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Nicht wenn die CPU limiert



bei einer 88 GT ?    Eher nicht.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (24. Dezember 2008)

berti----1982 schrieb:


> bei einer 88 GT ?    Eher nicht.



Schon eine 8800 GTS G92 hat bei mir erst ab 3,9 GHz limitiert.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Dezember 2008)

berti----1982 schrieb:


> bei einer 88 GT ?    Eher nicht.



äh doch?!  

Die CPU ist ganz schön lahm. Ich wette wenn er die CPU übertaktet steigt auch der Graka-Score


----------



## Cornflakes92 (24. Dezember 2008)

berti----1982 schrieb:


> Die Grake kannste schon ein bissl anheben aber was ist mit den Prozi ?
> Geht der nicht noch ein wenig höher zu takten ?



die CPU geht schon bis 2,645 GHz, dann schafft sie aber gerade mal 3DMark und danach kackt sie ab...

Die Graka hab ich natürlich auch schon mal übertaktet 630/1575/1040, gab keinen Punkt mehr -.-


----------



## Bladeox (25. Dezember 2008)

Sind ca. 14900 3d Mark Punkte normal für mein Sys siehe Sig?

Mfg.Bladeox


----------



## berti----1982 (25. Dezember 2008)

Bladeox schrieb:


> Sind ca. 14900 3d Mark Punkte normal für mein Sys siehe Sig?
> 
> Mfg.Bladeox



Ja sind sie .


----------



## GamerPC (25. Dezember 2008)

was sagt ihr zu:

1. 3D Mark 06 = 13584

2. 3D Mark Vantage = 7985

sind die Werte ok?

System und Taktraten (CPU, GPU) findet ihr auf Sysprofile in meiner Signatur


----------



## berti----1982 (25. Dezember 2008)

GamerPC schrieb:


> was sagt ihr zu:
> 
> 1. 3D Mark 06 = 13584
> 
> ...



Die Punkte sind völlig Ok


----------



## over|lord|94 (25. Dezember 2008)

also ich als anfänger habe meinen e2160 auf 3,56Ghz geprügelt mit Luftkühler,
meine retrograka geforce 7800GT auf 480@1200Mhz (org. 400@1000Mhz)
und den speicher (aeneon) auf 905Mhz getrieben. Daraus resultiert:

3D Mark 06: 7835 Punkte.

Kann das passen?? Ich finde das das ding sehr ruckelte und ich finde, das die geforce 7800GT ungefähr so schnell ist wie ein rechenschieber?!?

MFG


----------



## berti----1982 (25. Dezember 2008)

over|lord|94 schrieb:


> also ich als anfänger habe meinen e2160 auf 3,56Ghz geprügelt mit Luftkühler,
> meine retrograka geforce 7800GT auf 480@1200Mhz (org. 400@1000Mhz)
> und den speicher (aeneon) auf 905Mhz getrieben. Daraus resultiert:
> 
> ...



Mm ganz ehrlich für die Karte und den Prozi ist das ein Top Ergebnis.


----------



## berti----1982 (25. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal mein neues Ergebnis von heut Mittag.


----------



## Fighter3 (25. Dezember 2008)

mein systen:
E4600 (2x2,4 Ghz)
2x2GB RAM 667Mhz TranSM
Sparkle 8800GT

Punkte:9743

Ist das normal??? Alles auf Standarttakt...


----------



## RomeoJ (25. Dezember 2008)

berti----1982 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues Ergebnis von heut Mittag.



söön...bei was hast die CPU..??

Kann man leider nicht sehen,

EDIT://


> mein systen:
> E4600 (2x2,4 Ghz)
> 2x2GB RAM 667Mhz TranSM
> Sparkle 8800GT
> ...


Herzlich Willkommen erstmal und schöner erster Beitrag...aber das ist normal...ist doch genial, ~10k mit einer GT und einem E46....cooles Ergebniss...


----------



## berti----1982 (25. Dezember 2008)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> mein systen:
> E4600 (2x2,4 Ghz)
> 2x2GB RAM 667Mhz TranSM
> Sparkle 8800GT
> ...



Super Wert wenn man bedenkt das der Prozi viele Punkte im 3Dmark verursacht.


----------



## Fighter3 (26. Dezember 2008)

an mir kanns nicht liegen....alles auf standarttaktung, bis jetzt....
ich will aber noch die 10.000 knacken


----------



## berti----1982 (26. Dezember 2008)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> an mir kanns nicht liegen....alles auf standarttaktung, bis jetzt....
> ich will aber noch die 10.000 knacken



Oh da ist nichts übertaktet ?   Dann geht da noch viel. 
Fang am besten mit dem Prozi an das bringt im 06 sehr viel.


----------



## over|lord|94 (27. Dezember 2008)

berti----1982 schrieb:


> Mm ganz ehrlich für die Karte und den Prozi ist das ein Top Ergebnis.



ja aber das wundert mich das die das überhaupt machen...


----------



## berti----1982 (27. Dezember 2008)

over|lord|94 schrieb:


> ja aber das wundert mich das die das überhaupt machen...



sei doch froh das deine Kiste so gut läuft.



RomeoJ schrieb:


> söön...bei was hast die CPU..??
> 
> Kann man leider nicht sehen,
> 
> Bei 4.2 Ghz hatte ich sie.


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin schon ziemlich stolz auf mien ERgebnis:
winxp 32bit
e7200 4,3 Ghz
4870 @ 790/1100 (leider inzwischen tot )
16.110 3dMarks
ICh weiß au net warum dat so viel is^^


----------



## berti----1982 (27. Dezember 2008)

d4rk_tr1nker schrieb:


> Ich bin schon ziemlich stolz auf mien ERgebnis:
> winxp 32bit
> e7200 4,3 Ghz
> 4870 @ 790/1100 (leider inzwischen tot )
> ...



Ist doch ein geiles Ergebnis. 
Uund was haste dann jetzt für ne Grake ?


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (27. Dezember 2008)

es kommt eine 4850 rein, da die für meinen 19" auch locker reicht.


----------



## berti----1982 (27. Dezember 2008)

d4rk_tr1nker schrieb:


> es kommt eine 4850 rein, da die für meinen 19" auch locker reicht.



sicher das dir das reicht ? 

Ich habe zwar auch nur einen 19" Moni. aber Gtx 280 musste es schon sein.


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (28. Dezember 2008)

Naja, der Pc is eig zum zocken gedacht und nich nur zum Benchen, und mit ner 4850 kann ich Crysis mit 1440x900 alles high und 4xAA zocken... 
Außerdem is ne gtx280 für nen Schüler bisserl teuer^^


----------



## berti----1982 (28. Dezember 2008)

d4rk_tr1nker schrieb:


> Naja, der Pc is eig zum zocken gedacht und nich nur zum Benchen, und mit ner 4850 kann ich Crysis mit 1440x900 alles high und 4xAA zocken...
> Außerdem is ne gtx280 für nen Schüler bisserl teuer^^



Naja aber wenigstens ne Nvidia. Von Ati Karten halte ich nich so viel.


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich werde ne 9800gtx+ von XFX nehemen, die mit 76ß MHz taktet.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (28. Dezember 2008)

berti----1982 schrieb:


> Naja aber wenigstens ne Nvidia. Von Ati Karten halte ich nich so viel.



Bei mit ist es umgekehrt 
Zur Zeit halte ich von AMD fast mehr als von Nvidia. Ich hatte bis jetzt 3 neuere Nvidia Grakas und bei zwei Pfeifen die Spawas. 



			
				d4rk_tr1nker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde ne 9800gtx+ von XFX nehemen, die mit 76ß MHz taktet.



Ich rate dir zur HD 4850 die reicht, wenns nur ums Zocken geht. Beim Benchen steht sie etwas schlechter da.


----------



## Wolli-87 (28. Dezember 2008)

Tag Leutz, wollte auch mal mein 06´er Ergebnis posten:

E6300 @ 2,8 Ghz / 2 Gig DDR2-667 @ 800 / 7950 GX2 @ Standard / P35-DS3 / alles @ Lukü

*9647 *- 3DMarks
4237 - SM 2.0
4339 - SM 3.0
2462 - CPU

Da kann ich sicherlich mit nem besseren Speicher noch mehr rausholen aus der CPU, bei der GPU wäre auch noch ein wenig mehr drin und @ H2O wäre noch besser ! Aber das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen oder, auf dem Niveau einer 8800GT siehe paar posts zurück... *freu*...!??


----------



## marduk (28. Dezember 2008)

Intel Core i7-920 @ 3Ghz (undervolt!)
HD4870 1GB @ 790/1050 (flash geht nicht, sonst würde mehr gehen!)
3GB Corsair DDR3-1333
Rampage II Extreme...

LG,marduk


----------



## THC-hArDcOrE (28. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xion4 (28. Dezember 2008)

So nun ich:

wenn ich schaue was für Systeme ich hinter mir lasse, z.B. das i7 System von Marduk, nicht schlecht oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU @ 3,59Ghz, mehr macht sie nicht, egal wie... 
Sapphire HD4870 512MB @ 850/1200Mhz


----------



## Pommes (28. Dezember 2008)

Xion4 schrieb:


> wenn ich schaue was für Systeme ich hinter mir lasse, z.B. das i7 System von Marduk, nicht schlecht oder?



Hmm.. du fährst aber noch auf XP. Mich würde mal interessieren ob der 3D-Mark 06 Unterschied zwischen Vista und Xp immer noch so groß ist und Vista noch deutlich weniger Punkte macht. Vantage klappt ja auf Xp gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Dezember 2008)

light-clocker schrieb:


> Hmm.. du fährst aber noch auf XP. Mich würde mal interessieren ob der 3D-Mark 06 Unterschied zwischen Vista und Xp immer noch so groß ist und Vista noch deutlich weniger Punkte macht. Vantage klappt ja auf Xp gar nicht mehr.



Eigentlich nur der CPU-score ist unter vista rund 600 punkte weniger (ist bei mir so)


----------



## Xion4 (28. Dezember 2008)

Nun mach nicht meine Punkte schlecht...


----------



## Chrisch (29. Dezember 2008)

1.) 3Ghz Core i7-920 (CPU-Z zeigt 1.8Ghz -> EIST/C1E)
3GB DDR3 @ 750Mhz 8-8-8-24
Zotac Geforce GTX 260 AMP² @ stock

2.) 4Ghz Core i7-920
3GB DDR3 @ 1000Mhz 9-9-9-24
Zotac Geforce GTX 260 AMP² @ stock


----------



## Micha-Stylez (29. Dezember 2008)

Chrisch schrieb:


> 1.) 3Ghz Core i7-920 (CPU-Z zeigt 1.8Ghz -> EIST/C1E)
> 3GB DDR3 @ 750Mhz 8-8-8-24
> Zotac Geforce GTX 260 AMP² @ stock
> 
> ...




Dicke Punkte  , nicht schlecht , aber mit Graka OC sicherlich noch viel mehr drin !

Mfg Micha


----------



## Fighter3 (29. Dezember 2008)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> an mir kanns nicht liegen....alles auf standarttaktung, bis jetzt....
> ich will aber noch die 10.000 knacken



Ich habs geschafft!!! Alles wie immer *unübertaktet*, ich habe die "Windows Gaming Edition X1" draufgespielt und jetzt nur ~50 GB Material aufm PC. 
Mein System:
E4600 (2x2,4Ghz)
Sparkle 8800GT
2x2GB TransMS 667Mhz
Abit I45CV

Punkte: *10038 3DMarks* 

Ich bin stolz 

Pics
http://www4.picfront.org/picture/eCYbF1KMFnK/img/Bench.jpg 
http://www4.picfront.org/picture/YMwY3C16l/img/bench2.jpg


----------



## berti----1982 (29. Dezember 2008)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> Ich habs geschafft!!! Alles wie immer *unübertaktet*, ich habe die "Windows Gaming Edition X1" draufgespielt und jetzt nur ~50 GB Material aufm PC.
> Mein System:
> E4600 (2x2,4Ghz)
> Sparkle 8800GT
> ...


----------



## Fighter3 (30. Dezember 2008)

des ist ja mein Problem....ich kann nicht übertakten, google mal mein Mainboard...des hat keine Übertaktfunktion, und die Grafikkartte übertakten bringts bei dem Prozzi auch nicht wirklich...


----------



## Eagle (30. Dezember 2008)

Hi @ all!

Hab mir zu Weihnachten einen neuen Rechner zusammengebaut, aber keine Erfahrung mit Overclocking. BIOS-Einstellungen sind alle auf Default. Bitte sagt dochmal was zu meinen Benchmarkpunkten und gebt mir vielleicht ein paar Tipps wie ich mein System ohne weitere Hardware optimieren kann:

Benchmark: 3D Mark 06 (die kostenlose Version): Punkte: 15182

CPU: Core i7 920
Mainboard: Asus p6t deluxe
Grafik: XFX GTX 280
Speicher: 6 GB DDR3
Vista 64 bit


----------



## Xion4 (30. Dezember 2008)

Windows Gaming Edition X1?? Was ist das? Was bringt mir das? Wo bekomme ich es her??

Google gibt nur Torrents und so, aber keine Info was es ist....


----------



## marduk (30. Dezember 2008)

Eben mal kurz gebencht..

Crossfire Test mit 4870 1GB und 4870 512MB... i7-920 @ 3,00Ghz (1Volt)!

Habe auch 3dmark vantage probiert zu benchen, aber habe Grafikfehler in Vantage.. keine Ahnung warum..


Was meint ihr zur Score?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Dezember 2008)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Windows Gaming Edition X1?? Was ist das? Was bringt mir das? Wo bekomme ich es her??
> 
> Google gibt nur Torrents und so, aber keine Info was es ist....



Das wird eine gecrackte Version sein die abgespeckt wurde, evtl noch ne neue Theme und Hintergrundbild. Viren inclusive


----------



## Micha-Stylez (30. Dezember 2008)

Nur so aus langeweile entstanden , aber ich finde kann sich sehen lassen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Micha


----------



## JonnyB1989 (30. Dezember 2008)

@Micha-Stylez Bei dir sieht man wie die Graka voll begrenzt, was is eigentlich mit deiner GTX260. Mit der Solltest du die 18k knacken.


----------



## Timor (30. Dezember 2008)

Die Frage gab's schon mal, aber ich finde diese leider nicht mehr;
was muss ich tun, wenn mei 3D Mark 06 folgende Meldung kommt:

"Der Prodezureinsprungspunkt "alcGetString" wurde in der DLL "OpenAL32.dll" nicht gefunden."


----------



## IceBlue (30. Dezember 2008)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> @Micha-Stylez Bei dir sieht man wie die Graka voll begrenzt, was is eigentlich mit deiner GTX260. Mit der Solltest du die 18k knacken.


 
Mal ne Frage:
woran sehe ich denn, dass die Graka bei ihm begrenzt? Habe mich damit noch gar nicht beschäftigt. Soll ja wohl heißen, dass sich die CPU langweilt? Ich habe die gleiche CPU und GPU, daher die Frage.


----------



## Timor (30. Dezember 2008)

OpelAL hat sich dank marduk erledigt!


----------



## JonnyB1989 (30. Dezember 2008)

IceBlue schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> woran sehe ich denn, dass die Graka bei ihm begrenzt? Habe mich damit noch gar nicht beschäftigt. Soll ja wohl heißen, dass sich die CPU langweilt? Ich habe die gleiche CPU und GPU, daher die Frage.



Bei 4510 MHz Cpu Takt da sind 12k reichlich wenig
Ich hatte mit Zwei 8800GTS G92 im SLi 19800 Punkte und das bei 4442MHz Cpu Takt
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/jonnyb1989-albums-benchmarks-picture3062-3dmark-06.jpg


----------



## IceBlue (30. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal mein Ergebnis.


----------



## Timor (31. Dezember 2008)

Meine erster 3DMark 06 überhaupt


----------



## IceBlue (31. Dezember 2008)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Bei 4510 MHz Cpu Takt da sind 12k reichlich wenig
> Ich hatte mit Zwei 8800GTS G92 im SLi 19800 Punkte und das bei 4442MHz Cpu Takt
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/jonnyb1989-albums-benchmarks-picture3062-3dmark-06.jpg


 
Jo klar. Natürlich.


----------



## berti----1982 (31. Dezember 2008)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> des ist ja mein Problem....ich kann nicht übertakten, google mal mein Mainboard...des hat keine Übertaktfunktion, und die Grafikkartte übertakten bringts bei dem Prozzi auch nicht wirklich...



Oh also ich würde das net so auf den Prozi schieben der würde sich mit nem anderen Board bestimmt gut takten lassen. 
War das ein kompl. Rechner ?


----------



## marduk (31. Dezember 2008)

Timor schrieb:


> Meine erster 3DMark 06 überhaupt



Sehr geile Score, ich glaub ich brauch auhc ne 4870 X2 
Jetzt der CPU bisschen an Kragen und die 20.000 sind Dir!
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Timor (31. Dezember 2008)

Hey marduk,

danke.
Mir daugts auch total.
Wollte schon ein wenig clocken, hab aber immer nen Bluescreen bekommen.
Hab aber damit um ehrlich zu sein keine Erfahrung...
Hab hald den Multi & FSB verstellt...auf 3GhZ
VCore auf 1Volt

Deine Score ist aber auch nicht von schlechten Eltern!


Muss mir irgendjemand mal erklären...aus dem OC-Thread bin ich nicht ganz schlau geworden.
Hab mich früher für sowas nie interessiert...aber echt super was man alles machen kann
auch danke euch 

Ja die X2 is hammer...schau mal in mein Tagebuch wenn du magst...letzter Post die Frameangaben bei CoD4 
Ansonsten...hab ja die OC-Variante von Gainward...bin top zufrieden & aus der lässt sich auch noch was rausholen!


----------



## berti----1982 (31. Dezember 2008)

Timor schrieb:


> Hey marduk,
> 
> danke.
> Mir daugts auch total.
> ...


----------



## Timor (31. Dezember 2008)

Werd ich machen Berti.
Ich hab wie gesagt von Ocen bisher leider keine wirkliche Ahnung...
Der Arbeitsspeicher ist ein OCZ PC3-8500 CL7 KIT XTC Gold 2048MB @1,6V
Der dürfte auf 1066Mhz laufen...


----------



## berti----1982 (31. Dezember 2008)

Timor schrieb:


> Werd ich machen Berti.
> Ich hab wie gesagt von Ocen bisher leider keine wirkliche Ahnung...
> Der Arbeitsspeicher ist ein OCZ PC3-8500 CL7 KIT XTC Gold 2048MB @1,6V
> Der dürfte auf 1066Mhz laufen...



Kein Problem jeder hat mal angefangen. 

Kannste auch mit Everest in der Vista Sidebar auslesen mit wieviel Volt/MHZ dein CPU und dein Arbeitsspeicher läuft.
An welcher stelle bekommste die Bluescreens ?


----------



## marduk (31. Dezember 2008)

Du darfst im Bios nicht genau 1,00 Volt angeben durch VDrop ist das viel zu wenig. Geb im Bios mal 1,0250 Volt an mit BLCK 150.. ansonsten alle anderen Spannungen würde ich auf Standart Spannung manuell eintragen (stehen rechts im Bild jeweils) ...
Ram anpassen etc.. falls du ICQ hast kannst du mich auch gern mal anquatschen! Msn geht auch..

Wollen hier den 3dmark thread ja nicht zumüllen


----------



## Timor (31. Dezember 2008)

berti----1982 schrieb:


> Kein Problem jeder hat mal angefangen.



Wird hier schon, aber nicht überall so gesehen.
Ganz allgemein...

Der Bluescreen kommt wenn ich Prime95 starte/starten will.
War auch schon so, dass der PC gar nicht mehr hochfuhr.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. Dezember 2008)

Timor schrieb:


> Wird hier schon, aber nicht überall so gesehen.
> Ganz allgemein...
> 
> Der Bluescreen kommt wenn ich Prime95 starte/starten will.
> War auch schon so, dass der PC gar nicht mehr hochfuhr.



Es gibt hier auch ein HowTo , das solltest du dir mal anschauen 

Gruß


----------



## Timor (31. Dezember 2008)

@Fr3@k

Das HowTo hab ich mir schon ein wenig angeschaut...aber anscheinend nicht gründlich genug, aber danke für den Tipp.
Werds wohl mal besser studieren müssen! Danke!


----------



## Stomper (31. Dezember 2008)

irgendwas kann bei Timor aber nich ganz hinhauen... nen i7 und 4870er x2 und dann nur 18 k O.o


----------



## marduk (31. Dezember 2008)

Stomper schrieb:


> irgendwas kann bei Timor aber nich ganz hinhauen... nen i7 und 4870er x2 und dann nur 18 k O.o



Wieso? Das Ergebnis ist voll und ganz in Ordnung. Treib den i7 mal auf 3-3,5Ghz und dann sind 20.000 Punkte drin, mach das erstmal!

LG


----------



## Sarge_70 (31. Dezember 2008)

hab den test mal laufen lassen, der quad ist oc'ed, die gtx280 nicht, daraus werden 17238 punkte, ich finde das ergebnis ist in ordnung für die config, vielleicht bringt ein neuer treiber der gtx280 ja noch mal einen schub.

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=56175&stc=1&d=1230762450


----------



## Sarge_70 (31. Dezember 2008)

*sry doppelpost... ja der schampus....*

mfg


----------



## marduk (1. Januar 2009)

Mein 24/7 System bei 1,00 Volt 

Frohes Neues!


----------



## mr.madman (1. Januar 2009)

E4400 @ 10 x 300
3GB Corsair DDR2/667 @ 750
GA-EP35DS3R
Sapph 4830/512
Vista Ultimate 32

3dmark06: 10545


----------



## Xion4 (1. Januar 2009)

Naja, i7 und GTX 280 nur minimal besser als mein System ist definitiv zu schwach!!


----------



## Timor (1. Januar 2009)

Konnte nochmal zulegen...aber die 20k werdens heute schon noch werden ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (2. Januar 2009)

gut oder schlecht ???


----------



## Xion4 (2. Januar 2009)

Q6600 @ 3,6Ghz + GTX 280 + niedrige Auflösung (1024x768) und dann nur so "wenig" punkte? Da bremst was, aber ganz gewaltig...

zum Vergleich:

Q6700 @ 3,59Ghz + HD 4870 512MB + 1280x1024 = 17082 Punkte....

Natürlich darf man mich hier auch korrigieren, aber ich denke da fehlen Punkte!!

@Timor: naja, die CPU hat ja noch ein wenig mehr Luft nach oben...dann also die 20k kein Problem mehr!!


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (2. Januar 2009)

was könnte denn da bremsen ?? 
evtl die cpu denn bei dem 3dmark cpu test lief es nur mit 1-2 fps
für hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Januar 2009)

zum cpu test : es ist ganz normal dass man dort nur zwischen 1-3 fps erreicht, es ist ja ein CPU test, die cpu muss das ganze szenario alllein berechnen

Kann es sein dass du im treiber AA und AF aktiviert hast ? Wär ne möglichkeit, obwohl : schlecht ist dein resultat wahrlich nicht, der kentsfield quad bremst die 280 natürlich aus und skaliert etwas schlechter als die Penryn's im 3DMark06, mein q9450 bremst die 280 auch mit 3,2ghz noch aus. 

Also als schlecht kann man dein resultat nicht betrachten, nur warum lässt du den test nicht in 1280x1024 laufen, die gtx 280 braucht schon ne höhere auflösung um ihre kraft zu entfalten, 1280x1024 sind auch nicht gerade der Brüller, bringt dir aber vielleicht mehr als 1024x768. Und schalte mal die Bildverbesserungen im Treiber aus und setze den 180.48 whql ein

Ich habe leider nur die Basic Version vom Mark, würde auch lieber in 1600x1200 benchen.

Hier zum vergleich :

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=56587&stc=1&d=1230902462

MFG


----------



## Timor (2. Januar 2009)

@Xion4 
Da geht noch einiges...aber nicht mit meinem boxed Kühler.
Hatte mir WaKü überlegt, aber wird mir zu teuer.
Werd mir jetzt Ende dieser/Anfang nächster Woche nen CPU-Kühler holen 
und dann mal bisschen weiter gehen...
Sind eh meine ersten Oc-Versuche überhaupt!


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (2. Januar 2009)

So hoffe das ich das so richtig gemacht habe ^^  Mein erstes mal heute.

3DMark Score: 12087  
SM 2.0 Score:  4945 
SM 3.0 Score:  5254 
CPU Score:      3734

nochmal der Link   >ORB - World of Performance<


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (2. Januar 2009)

also immer noch "so wenig punkte" trotz cputakt anhebung 3,6 ghz 400x9@1.35V 
eigendlich sollte es ja reichen aber hmm ...


----------



## Xion4 (2. Januar 2009)

Das ist nicht ungewöhnlich, der Rechner der den flüssig laufen lässt muss noch erst entwickelt werden glaube ich. Keine Ahnung, aber dein i7 müsste besser abschneiden als mein Q6700, eigentlich steht dein System in allen Belangen besser da als meines, und trotzdem sowenig Vorsprung...wundert mich echt, aber vielleicht hat jemand die Lösung...


----------



## CrazyBanana (2. Januar 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Ehrlich,da du auch das Schicksal hast eine nV FX zu besitzen,würd das mit den 1500 p knapp,im 3dmark 01 wärs aber drin




hab jetzt mal 3dmark 01 probiert
da schaft mei pc immerhin 7300p


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Januar 2009)

buzzdeebuzzdee schrieb:


> also immer noch "so wenig punkte" trotz cputakt anhebung 3,6 ghz 400x9@1.35V
> eigendlich sollte es ja reichen aber hmm ...



sry aber was erwartest du dir eigentlich ?

30000 pts oder was

mfg


----------



## msix38 (2. Januar 2009)

18k sind schon okay bei dem Sys, mehr solltest du nicht erwarten.


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (2. Januar 2009)

ich hab nichts erwartet deswegen hab ich ja gefragt ob die pkte gut oder schlecht sind .. und wenn ich gesagt bekomm da geht noch mehr .. naja dann erwarte ich nochmehr .. vom spielen her läuft alles einwandfrei bis auf gta welches mit der 4870 besser lief aber 5 fps naja ..egal ...


----------



## DanielX (2. Januar 2009)

Kommt schon hin mit den 3,6Ghz mehr CPU Punkte hab ich da auch nicht, eher weniger.

Ich weiß auch nicht aber ich finde für die Taktraten sollte ich schon noch ein paar Punkte mehr haben.

Dafür werd ich mir wohl doch nochmal XP als Bench-OS drauf schmeißen.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Stomper (2. Januar 2009)

marduk schrieb:


> Wieso? Das Ergebnis ist voll und ganz in Ordnung. Treib den i7 mal auf 3-3,5Ghz und dann sind 20.000 Punkte drin, mach das erstmal!
> 
> LG



Trotzdem sind 20k nix.... wenn man den i7 und die 4870er x2 nimmt...
und 20k schaffe ich mit leichtigkeit  19.100 ist 24/7 betrieb... 22-23 sind drin mit Lukü... deshalb versteh ich ja den *niedrigen* Score nich


----------



## msix38 (2. Januar 2009)

Wobei ja 19k auch nicht grade der renner sind..3DMark06 ist ziemlich quad core optimiert, da sollte es schon ein Quad sein.


----------



## Timor (2. Januar 2009)

Und was soll ich dann tun


----------



## FortunaGamer (2. Januar 2009)

Ich hab heute das letzte mal 3DMark mit meiner alten Graka (7950 GT) durch laufen lassen.
Ich hab die CPU auf 2133MHz zurück gesetzt weil ich sehen will wie stark der meine neue Grafikkarte bremst. 

Ich hab mit dem Standart Takt meines E6400
5713 Punke erreicht.


----------



## Stomper (2. Januar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Wobei ja 19k auch nicht grade der renner sind..3DMark06 ist ziemlich quad core optimiert, da sollte es schon ein Quad sein.



bitttttttteeee was? 
Quad Core Optimiert? sowas hab ich ja nochnie gehört... kommt wohl daher das es frei erfunden ist?  soetwas wie eine Quad Core Optimierung gibts es noch lange nicht da sogar Vista den Q-Core nicht perfekt unterstützt... das kommt erst mit Windows 7!  gleich wie XP keine Optimale Duo Core Unterstützung hat... Q-Core brauch ma nich von reden... das ist einfach der Typische Fall das die Hardware Entwicklung weit vor der Software Entwicklung steht... das beste Beispiel wären da Spiele... mehr als 2 Kerne werden nicht genutzt... 
Natürlich ist ein 4Kerner besser zum Benchen da auch die Threads bewertet werden... da kann nen 4kerner nunmal 2 mehr als meiner 
Mein Prozi lebt vom Takt (zurzeit! non plus Ultra zum Spielen) da er sich locker auf 5Ghz Takten lässt... mit Effektiven 1,365 V  ich habs im Bios auf 1,365 stehen... der Vdroop nimmt ne menge weg... 1,118 V gönnt er sich bei 4,25 zurzeit

da der i7 4 Pysikalische und 4 Virtuelle Kerne hat (das macht wohl 8) müsste er im Benchen viel besser abschneiden! die 4870er x2 kommt mir auch recht schwach auf der Brust vor.... ich hab kein Plan warum aber irgendwas kann da nich hinhauen!

@ Timor: lass mal Vantage Durchlaufen! es war schon öfter so der Fall das 3DMark 06 nicht richtig bewertet! Vantage gibt mehr Aufschluss!

lg Stomper


----------



## Timor (2. Januar 2009)

@ Stomper

Vantage hab ich auch schon laufen lassen, aber ich haus nochmal schnell durch!

Danke für den Tipp!

EDIT:

Hatte im Vantage jetzt
CPU       18425
GPU       15369
Gesamt  16034

siehe Vantage-Thread


----------



## djnoob (3. Januar 2009)

ATX: Thermaltake Armor VA8000SWA 
NT: CORSAIR HX HX520W 
CPU: E8400 E0 4,2GHz = 8x525 FSB 1,272v 
RAM: Crucial DGX 1200 CL5 2,28v
BOARD: Asus P5Q Deluxe ////// 
Grafik: 8800 GTS G92 ¤800¤2000¤1000

15800 3DMark06 ist der Wert ok ?


----------



## n1ckelz (3. Januar 2009)

Woohoo mein erster Eintrag 

Hallo hab heute mein Sys gecheckt und bin erschrocken
15400 P mit einem Q9400 @ 3Ghz und einer GTX 280.
Mit meiner alten 9800GTX+ OC hatte ich genau so viele Punkte wie mit der
GTX 280 oO stimmt da was nicht oder limitiert die Cpu so stark das die GTX 
ihre Power nicht entfalten kann?
Könnte es auch an meinem Mainboard liegen  [P5n-D wüsste zwar nicht wieso] oder bekommt die Graka zu wenig Strom? Hängt an einem Toughpower
750 was ja eig overkill is...

Hoffe auf Hilfe

Grezz n1ckelz


----------



## Stomper (3. Januar 2009)

@ Timor: der Wert is schon um einiges besser... Vantage ist meist viel Aussagekräftiger als 3D Mark 06 der CPU Score ist echt ordentlich (da packt meiner gerade mal 12k xD) der Graka Score Verwundert mich eher... da ich mit meinen beiden 4870ern auf einen Ähnlichen wert komme O.o Gesamt hab ich wiederum mit derzeitiger Taktung nur 13k! alles in allem trotzdem ein verdammt ordentlicher Wert! Mir kommt das einfach Spanisch vor das du mit diesen Komponenten nicht meinem Sys davonrennst!

@djnoob:für dein sys ein richtig Ordentlicher Wert!

@ n1ckelz:  zu wenig Strom halte ich für eher ausgeschlossen! am Mobo sollte es auch nicht liegen! Takt den Prozi mal auf 3,4 wenn Möglich und schau dann nochmal! 

lg Stomper


----------



## n1ckelz (3. Januar 2009)

> @ n1ckelz:  zu wenig Strom halte ich für eher ausgeschlossen! am Mobo sollte es auch nicht liegen! Takt den Prozi mal auf 3,4 wenn Möglich und schau dann nochmal!




Ich würde ja so gern  aber sobald ich über 3 Ghz gehe startet der Pc nich mehr [egal wieviel Vcore ich draufhaue] könnte mir vllt. jemand helfen und mir "genau" sagen was ich machen muss um höher zu kommen. [Habe auch echt kein Bock mehr iwelche FAQ's durchzulesen weil ich ja eig nur das mache was da steht].


Hoffe auf Hilfe, fals sich jemand bereiterklärt mir zu helfe pls per PM melden

Grezz n1ckelz


----------



## Brainbug0815 (4. Januar 2009)

Wollt mal wissen,ob es bei mir okay ist von den pkt her.

Mein sys:Q6600@3,5ghz

GTX 260@standart...

Vantage 3DMark:

CPU Score: 11641  

GPU Score:7645

Ohne Physikx an.


3D Mark 06 komme ich nicht über 15000pkt.


----------



## Timor (4. Januar 2009)

@ Stomper

Danke für dein Kommentar.
Ich hatte letztens sogar 163xx Pkt im Vantage...
Muss mal schauen ob ich nen Screen gemacht habe.
Danke für deine Auskunft!


----------



## Xion4 (4. Januar 2009)

@brAINBUGGER. über 11000 Punkte im CPU Score, im 3dmark 06?? Sicher? Bei 3,5ghz? Mit nen Q6600?? Wenn das so ist, solltest du den gut pflegen, denn ich habe weniger bei höherer Taktung. Meiner hat 5477 @ 3,59Ghz....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pommes (4. Januar 2009)

Xion4 schrieb:


> über 11000 Punkte im CPU Score, im 3dmark 06?? Sicher? Bei 3,5ghz? Mit nen Q6600??
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er meint ja auch den CPU-Score von Vantage


----------



## Xion4 (4. Januar 2009)

Oooooopssss, sry


----------



## Brainbug0815 (4. Januar 2009)

Ja,meinte den Vantage wert von der cpu.
 Sind die werte denn  in ordnung?
Meine irgendwie ,es ist zu wenig.


----------



## rabit (4. Januar 2009)

Wie schafft Ihr die tollen Werte klasse!


----------



## BenF (4. Januar 2009)

13341 Punkte insgesamt, davon 2777 CPU Score.....


----------



## rabit (4. Januar 2009)

Wow ist ne Top Leistung!

Ich habe soviel geschafft ohne Graka Tuning




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BenF (4. Januar 2009)

Naja, ist alles NonOC und ich habe 1gig Billigram drinnen...


----------



## Micha-Stylez (4. Januar 2009)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> @Micha-Stylez Bei dir sieht man wie die Graka voll begrenzt, was is eigentlich mit deiner GTX260. Mit der Solltest du die 18k knacken.




Hab eine neue zusammen mit einem P45 Board,neues Gehäuse ,Netzteil usw usw. aber bin bis jetzt noch nicht dazugekommen es zusammen zu baun , und das Setup was du da gesehen hast , nutzt nun meine Frau @ Home !
Da ich zur Zeit im Krankenhaus lieg kann das auch noch ein wenig dauern bis ich dazu komme , leider , aber wenn dann knack ich auch wohl die 19K 

Mfg Micha


----------



## Xion4 (4. Januar 2009)

@micha-sytlez: Gute Besserung! Sry für Offtopic


----------



## Micha-Stylez (4. Januar 2009)

Xion4 schrieb:


> @micha-sytlez: Gute Besserung! Sry für Offtopic




Danke  

Mfg Micha


----------



## ATIFan22 (4. Januar 2009)

Von mir auch gute Besserun,das wird man ja nochmal sagen dürfen


----------



## Stomper (4. Januar 2009)

Timor schrieb:


> @ Stomper
> 
> Danke für dein Kommentar.
> Ich hatte letztens sogar 163xx Pkt im Vantage...
> ...




gerne doch!

Noch nen Kleiner Tip zum Ende!

Gib das sys nicht so schnell auf da es im Endeffekt weiter ist als jede gängige Software! Bis dein Sys sich mal voll Entfalten kann wird es wohl noch 6-12 Monate dauern... und dann kommt lächerlicherweise schonwieder die Nächste Hardware Generation die ja so unheimlich toll sein soll aber im Endeffekt nen Feuchten bringt... solange du dein PC Hauptsächlich zum Spielen benutzt! Die Software hingegen ist in 6-12 Monaten erst auf dem stand deines jetzigen Systems... Weshalb ich diesen ganzen Hype um die ach so Tolle HW MEIST nicht verstehen kann (hauptsächlich auf Prozessoren beschränkt! mit den Grafikkarten is das ne andere Geschichte!)

Persönlich kaufe ich eher Zeitgerecht da ich auch wirklich zu 90% an meinem PC nur Spiele... mein Prozessor kann z.B. jetzt richtig seine Power an den Spielen hervorbringen (2 Kern unterstüzung ne )

Bis die i7 oder Q-Core Generation mal wirklich zum Zocken mehr bringt sind diese Prozessoren billiger! und Vorallem gibt es eine Größere Auswahl!

Nen Beispiel: Ich als alter CoD4 Zocker hatte vor 3 Monaten grad mein jetzigen PC geholt! Und nen bissl mit den anderen auf meinem Stammserver gelabert! Vorallem über die Spieleleistung unserer PC's bis einer sagte... *My Quadcore System runs smooth like shit* das hatte er positiv gemeint... omg solch einen Lachkrampf hatte ich schon länger nichtmehr... da er Tatsächlich knapp 1000€ in ein Quadcore Topmodell investiert hat obwohl es ihm rein garnichts zum Zocken bringt... und wenn es ihm mal was bringt ist es schonwieder veraltet... 

Ok das war ein langer Tip aber ich musste mir das mal von der Seele schreiben... 

PS: was hast ca. in dein Sys investiert?

lg Stomper


----------



## Timor (4. Januar 2009)

Schöner Post 
Alles zusammen hat ca. 2050 Euro (inkl. Bildschirm und Tastatur) gekostet, aber das wars mir auch wert.
Will mir hald noch ne WaKü holen...also wirds noch ein wenig mehr werden,
aber ich bereue soweit nichts.
Dachte mir hald, wenn ich das Geld jetzt mal habe vorm Studium, dann gleich richtig,
weil sosnt würd sowas nicht gehen.
Ansonsten hätt ich mir keinen i7 geholt.

lG Fabian


----------



## Stomper (4. Januar 2009)

guter Preis! ich hab für PC+24er Full HD 2100€ ca. hingelegt^^ das wars mir ebenfalls wert!
hab es allerdings bauen lassen da mir keine zeit durch die Arbeit bleibt mich richtig mit zu beschäftigen! das Sys allein kommt auf ca. 1500€, 300 der Monitor und 300 hab ich demjenigen als Trinkgeld zugegeben dafür das er es so nett gebaut hat ^^ 
Naja da du noch Studieren willst und da bekanntlich die Finanzen beschränkt sind ist es eine sehr gute Investition gewesen! Ich kauf mir jedes Jahr nen neuen Rechner (bin nen kleiner Hardware Süchtiger) und für den nächsten hab ich mein Budget so bei 2500-3000€ gesetzt... hab ja noch 9 Monate zeit nen bissl Geld zur seite zu legen ^^ vorallem wird es endlich mal wieder nen Selbstbau.. ^^ 

Wakü halte ich insofern man ein ordentliches OC'ler Gehäuse hat für nicht unbedingt erforderlich! 

Bin Trotzdem der Meinung das der Prozi dir zum Zocken in nem Halben Jahr weit mehr bringt als jetz! Die Graka wird wohl auch ne weile Spitzenklasse bleiben!

Lass dich auf keinenfall von diesem schwachsinnigen *ich brauch nen dicken Prozi zum Zocken* gehabe anstecken... es wird dauernd neue HW auf dem Markt geworfen... bei Grafikkarten ist das ja ok... bei Prozessoren leicht unsinnig.... 

sooooooo Sry für OTT und viel Spaß beim zocken... und vorallem Bench mal ne Runde bis du das letzte rausgekitzelt hast  denke mit deinen Komponenten und wenn du deine WaKü dann hast packst locker 22-24k im 24/7 (vergiss die Stromrechnung nicht )  zum Score holen sollten 25 auch leicht machbar sein!

lg Stomper


----------



## Timor (4. Januar 2009)

Super Post wieder =9
Schön zu lesen.
Jedes Jahr ein neuer Rechner...geht bei mir leider nicht, aber könnte ich es mir leisten...und ich hoffe, das werde ich mal...wirds nicht viel anders werden 
Die X2 werde ich wenns geht wieder verkaufen, wegen Wasserkühlung, da sie nicht dem Referenzdesign entspricht...aber wird dann zu 90% wieder eine werden.
Nee ich hab mich davon bisher nicht anstecken lassen...nur alles hatte gerade perfekt gepasst...deswegen 
Freu mich schon auf die WaKü...hoffentlich bekomm ich die Karte los...wenn ich 30 Tage reg. bin wird sie hier landen!
Werd dann auf jeden viel benchen und schaun was alles geht!
Freut mich, dass du dich so auf mich einlässt...deine post sind wirklich immer sehr schön zu lesen.

lG Fabian


----------



## HaloidGamer (5. Januar 2009)

14257 3DMarks Punkte hat mein System geschafft...

mein PC:
ATI HD4870 1024MB 
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 @2,83 GHz
3 GB RAM (Win Vista 32 Bit)

Sind 14257 Pkt zu wenig???


mfg HaloidGamer


----------



## msix38 (5. Januar 2009)

hallo 

Ich hatte mit meinem Q9550@2,83 16k Pkt. mit der GTX260 Black Edition. 
Der Unterschied würde vielleicht dadurch erklärt werden, dass du 3GB Speicher hast und keine 4 wie ich.


----------



## HaloidGamer (5. Januar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> Ich hatte mit meinem Q9550@2,83 16k Pkt. mit der GTX260 Black Edition.
> Der Unterschied würde vielleicht dadurch erklärt werden, dass du 3GB Speicher hast und keine 4 wie ich.



ich habe ja auch 4 gb ram, aber vista 32 bit version, da werden ja nur 3 gb ausgenutzt.
hast du vista 64 bit version???
ich dachte ati 4870 wäre genauso gut wie geforce gtx 260... wieso hast du 16 000 pkt und ich nur 14 000


----------



## HaloidGamer (5. Januar 2009)

hi, thx dass du im forum geschrieben hast...

"Ich hatte mit meinem Q9550@2,83 16k Pkt. mit der GTX260 Black Edition. 
Der Unterschied würde vielleicht dadurch erklärt werden, dass du 3GB Speicher hast und keine 4 wie ich"

ich habe ja auch 4 gb ram, aber vista 32 bit version, da werden ja nur 3 gb ausgenutzt.
hast du vista 64 bit version???
ich dachte ati 4870 wäre genauso gut wie geforce gtx 260... wieso hast du 16 000 pkt und ich nur 14 000


----------



## Eiswolf93 (5. Januar 2009)

Hi

Ich versteh nicht wieso nur so wenig Punkte ich habe, naja vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen.

Hardware ist die gleiche wie in der Sig.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## marduk (5. Januar 2009)

HaloidGamer schrieb:


> ich habe ja auch 4 gb ram, aber vista 32 bit version, da werden ja nur 3 gb ausgenutzt.
> hast du vista 64 bit version???
> ich dachte ati 4870 wäre genauso gut wie geforce gtx 260... wieso hast du 16 000 pkt und ich nur 14 000



Find das Ergebnis garnicht so schlecht. Hab mit nem Serien i7-920, ner HD4870  1GB, 3GB Ram und Vista 64bit komplett original gradmal 13600 gehabt.

Mit i7 auf 3Ghz und undervolt hab ich 16500... 
Die Nvidia Karten schneiden irgendwie immer besser ab bei 3Dmark als ATI finde ich, letztendlich ist das aber nicht entscheidend, hauptsach deine Spiele laufen flüssig..


----------



## HaloidGamer (5. Januar 2009)

marduk schrieb:


> Find das Ergebnis garnicht so schlecht. Hab mit nem Serien i7-920, ner HD4870  1GB, 3GB Ram und Vista 64bit komplett original gradmal 13600 gehabt.
> 
> Mit i7 auf 3Ghz und undervolt hab ich 16500...
> Die Nvidia Karten schneiden irgendwie immer besser ab bei 3Dmark als ATI finde ich, letztendlich ist das aber nicht entscheidend, hauptsach deine Spiele laufen flüssig..



ja stimmt schon hauptsache die spiele laufen flüssig, nur finde ich es traurig dass nach einem jahr crysis auch bei aktuellen, oder zumindestens bei mir nicht flüssig läuft...

keine ahnung ich bin eigentlich ein konsolenzocker, und gears of war 2 z.b sieht richtig fett aus und läuft flüssig...
bin eigentlich enttäucht von den neuen pc games...


----------



## Stomper (5. Januar 2009)

HaloidGamer schrieb:


> ja stimmt schon hauptsache die spiele laufen flüssig, nur finde ich es traurig dass nach einem jahr crysis auch bei aktuellen, oder zumindestens bei mir nicht flüssig läuft...
> 
> keine ahnung ich bin eigentlich ein konsolenzocker, und gears of war 2 z.b sieht richtig fett aus und läuft flüssig...
> bin eigentlich enttäucht von den neuen pc games...




Naja die PS3 hat ja auch um einiges mehr Bumms als die meisten PC's... zudem beschränkt sie sich Hauptsächlich auf das Spiel das du gerade Spielst! Ein weiterer Wichtiger fakt ist... Entwickler für Konsolenspiele könne es sich einfach nicht leisten Fehlerhafte Spiele auf den Markt zu bringen da nicht jeder die Möglichkeit zum Patchen hat 

Zumal gibt es bei der Konsole nur 1! Medium für das Programmiert wird... bei PC's gibt es 100erte verschiedene Möglichkeiten... alles kann schwer getroffen werden.

Also bei mir läuft Crysis auf Enthusiast flüssig mit 1680-1050

lg Stomper


----------



## HaloidGamer (5. Januar 2009)

Stomper schrieb:


> Naja die PS3 hat ja auch um einiges mehr Bumms als die meisten PC's... zudem beschränkt sie sich Hauptsächlich auf das Spiel das du gerade Spielst! Ein weiterer Wichtiger fakt ist... Entwickler für Konsolenspiele könne es sich einfach nicht leisten Fehlerhafte Spiele auf den Markt zu bringen da nicht jeder die Möglichkeit zum Patchen hat
> 
> Zumal gibt es bei der Konsole nur 1! Medium für das Programmiert wird... bei PC's gibt es 100erte verschiedene Möglichkeiten... alles kann schwer getroffen werden.
> 
> ...



du hast ja auch zwei grafikkarten... und was beideutet enthusiast? und außerdem gibt es gow 2 nicht für die ps3 , ich meinte damit die xbox 360, sogar fallout sieht fast wie die pc version auf very high  aus... und ausserdem werden die games auf konsole auch gepatcht,denn auch hier gibt es viele games mit bugs... das gute, die werden sobald du das spiel startest und ein patch verfügbar ist von alleine gepatcht , wie counter-strike über steam...

aber trotzdem ich hätte gedacht dass crysis bei mir alles auf very high ohne AA mit über 30 fps konstant läuft...


----------



## Stomper (5. Januar 2009)

HaloidGamer schrieb:


> du hast ja auch zwei grafikkarten... und was beideutet enthusiast? und außerdem gibt es gow 2 nicht für die ps3 , ich meinte damit die xbox 360, sogar fallout sieht fast wie die pc version auf very high  aus... und ausserdem werden die games auf konsole auch gepatcht,denn auch hier gibt es viele games mit bugs... das gute, die werden sobald du das spiel startest und ein patch verfügbar ist von alleine gepatcht , wie counter-strike über steam...
> 
> aber trotzdem ich hätte gedacht dass crysis bei mir alles auf very high ohne AA mit über 30 fps konstant läuft...




Enthusiast ist die Höchste Grafikeinstellung!

C-fire nütz bei Crysis herzlich wenig! ebenso wie in Farcry 2... dafür gehör ich zu der Auserlesenen Gruppe bei denen Age of Conan(Sichtweite usw.) und Stalker Clear Sky auf Maximalen Grafikeinstellungen butterweich läuft ^^ halt noch auf meinem alten 24er Full HD auch....

Fallout ist 1. Augenkrebs! und 2. sind die Anforderungen ja nich so arg... 

lg Stomper


----------



## roadgecko (6. Januar 2009)

Mein neustes ergebniss. Alles mit Boxed Kühler xD
Standard läuft meine CPu auf 3200MHz. Deßhalb keine Sorge ^^


----------



## xTc (6. Januar 2009)

@ Eiswolf93: Das Ergebnis ist eigentlich völlig okay. Die HD4Ks gehen nicht so gut im 3D Mark 06.

Aber beim GPU-Takt könntest du noch etwas rausholen. 


Gruß


----------



## 8800 GT (6. Januar 2009)

@ Haloidgamer: da sieht man mal wieder, dass man sich auf 3 D Mark 06 einfach net verlassen kann. Ich hab mit 2 GB Ram, Win XP Intel Q9550 un 9800 GTX + 14500 Punkte, ohne zu übertakten. Aber in Spielen überholt deine Karte meine soger rückwärts.Vergiss einfach diese Punktzahl und konzentriere dich lieber auf die spiele fps.
MFG Tim


----------



## RomeoJ (7. Januar 2009)

hey,

so ich habe nun eine 88GTX zur Überbrückung bis meine GTX280 aus der RMA kommt..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*~14 k* Pkt

NON -OC..finde ich schon nicht schlecht...


----------



## HaloidGamer (8. Januar 2009)

also sind 14600 3dmark pkt bei mir in ordnung ?

mein system: intel quad core 9550@ 2,83 ghz
                   ati 4870 1 gb
                   4 gb ram
                   win vista 32 bit


ist mein pc in ordnung, ist es normal wenn crysis alles auf very high ohne AA AF 1280*800 mit 20- 40 fps läuft??

wenn nicht wollte ich die ati grafikkarte meinem bruder geben weil seine defekt ist, und mir ne neue kaufen...


----------



## 8800 GT (9. Januar 2009)

Hi, da ich crysis net hab kann ich dir net sagen, ob die spiele fps in ordnung sind. Ich hab mit meiner 9800 GTX + bei Crysis Warhead auf Entusiast in 1280 1024 mit AF un AA auf 4 25- 35 fps.
lg tim


----------



## Stomper (9. Januar 2009)

HaloidGamer schrieb:


> also sind 14600 3dmark pkt bei mir in ordnung ?
> 
> mein system: intel quad core 9550@ 2,83 ghz
> ati 4870 1 gb
> ...




es muss ja nicht nur an der Graka liegen... vieleicht nimmt sich Vista einfach zuviel Ram weg... erkennt ihn nicht richtig usw... das 32er und 4GB Ram sind meist auch nicht so sehr das Grüne vom  Ei! Vergiss nicht das Crysis auch ne Menge Ram frisst!

lg Stomper


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (9. Januar 2009)

Hey,

hab bei 3dmark 06 ca. 11938P. Geht das in Ordnung???
Mein Sys:
q9400@2,67ghz
2gigs ddr2 800er Ram
Asus p5n-t deluxe
geforce 9800gtx@512mb

In ordnung???

p.s.: will ich mit der OC'ed version benchn stürzt mein PC ab (RAM?!?!?)
p.s.2: wie kann ich hier ein bild einfügen???


----------



## [THM]Zany (9. Januar 2009)

@ Babylon-Ganja - in welcher Auflösung hast du den Benchmark durchlaufen lassen?

Bilderupload --> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html


----------



## ziggi1 (9. Januar 2009)

hab mein sys auch OC -Schneitet gar nicht so schlecht ab die 8800GTX

@romeoj, wieviel core werte hat deine i7 920??
sieht man nicht auf deinen sreeni
könnt mir wer das sagen??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MassL (10. Januar 2009)

Hi,
habe soeben nen Benchmark an meinem neu zusammengebastelten PC durchlaufen lassen und komme auf *16782 Punkte*.

System:

Intel Core i7 920 @ 3.6 GHz
ATI HD 4870 1 GB @ 780 MHz
Corsair 6 GB DDR3-RAM @ 1600 MHz
Gigabyte GA-EX58-Extreme




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quite_Bitter (10. Januar 2009)

hi,
ich hab auch mal ein 3dmark 06 test gemacht.
mein sys ist übertaktet.

18241 3dmark Punkte

mfg quite


----------



## RomeoJ (10. Januar 2009)

hey

@ziggi1

meinst VCore...da habe ich alles auf auto..und er nimmt sich ~1,2V...das ist sehr gut finde ich, weil es halt meine 24/7 Settings sind..

Oder was meinst du ??


----------



## ziggi1 (10. Januar 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> hey
> 
> @ziggi1
> 
> ...



Meinte die CPU Score, war schlecht ausgedrückt von mir

Hat sich aber erübrigt! Sieht man beim Screenshot von @Masll
Wollte nur wissen wieviel so die "i7 CPU" ca. haben.


Sieht man auch deutlich bei @Quite_Bitter das XP wesentlich besser abschneidet wie VISTA.


----------



## Quite_Bitter (10. Januar 2009)

@ ziggi  kann man nicht sagen...
das ergebnis ist auf vista das selbe mit 2x 8800 ultra übertaktet und q6700 übertaktet und ram übertaktet mit nem guten MB kommt man auf das ergebnis. Denk dran ich hab sli aktiv.

ich habe vista gehabt und das selbe ergebnis unübertaktet gehabt wie mit XP.

das kann dir jeder bestätigen dass vista mittlerweile die selbe leistung bringt wie XP

mfg quite


----------



## Portvv (10. Januar 2009)

so hier mal mein ergebnis fazit: ich brauch dringend nen neue graka


----------



## Quite_Bitter (10. Januar 2009)

diese neuen intel prozesoren sind schon stark.

mit einem sli system hättest du wohl so an die 20000 Punkte.


----------



## Portvv (10. Januar 2009)

ich denke da reicht schon eine gtx 280 um die 20k zu schaffen , wenn sli oder cf im 3d mark 06 ordentlich skalieren sind bestimmt 25k drin


----------



## chefmarkus (10. Januar 2009)

Moin, nachdem ich die halbe Nacht mit allen möglichen 3DMarks verbracht habe will ich dann auch hier mal eine Zahl reinsetzen: 22117
ORB - Compare


----------



## ziggi1 (10. Januar 2009)

Quite_Bitter schrieb:


> @ ziggi  kann man nicht sagen...
> 
> 
> ich habe vista gehabt und das selbe ergebnis unübertaktet gehabt wie mit XP.
> ...



Sehe ich nicht so.

Leider hab ich jetzt kein XP mehr zum testen da.
Der is ca. vorm halben Jahr gemacht worden ohne was zu Übertakten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja, ohne zu OC komm ich bei Vista Ultimate (64 bit) nicht annähernd auf die ca. 13.000 Punktelzahl von XP Pro.

Nach meiner Meinung ist XP immer noch wesentlich besser beim Funkmark Bench. aber egal is ja nur eine Software




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (10. Januar 2009)

g'n tag

das sind meine benchmarkergebnisse wollte mal fragen ob die ok sind???(not oc'ed)
bei der oc'ed version stürzt mein pc ab. weiß auch net warum.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=60175&stc=1&d=1231591658



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brainbug0815 (10. Januar 2009)

Quite_Bitter schrieb:


> hi,
> ich hab auch mal ein 3dmark 06 test gemacht.
> mein sys ist übertaktet.
> 
> ...




Hm.ich hab schon gedacht es wäre nur mit einer karte so schnell...das hätte man eben schreiben können,dass du sli benutz.

Ich hab jetzt mit mein sys 16555pkt.


----------



## Cionara (11. Januar 2009)

Hab mal meine neue gtx280 probiert: *18.711*


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (11. Januar 2009)

sind meine benchmark-P ok???
(siehe p.122)


----------



## Cionara (11. Januar 2009)

Jo. Prozi auf 3/3,2Ghz übertakten dann hast so um die 14.000 denk ich.


----------



## 8800 GT (11. Januar 2009)

@ babylon-ganja: Also die Cpu Punkte sind schon sehr gering. Ich hab mit meinem Q9550 5000. Insg mit meiner 9800 GTX + 15000.
lg 8800 GT


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (11. Januar 2009)

okok....ich schau mal.....
mein pc stürzt aber mit der oc'ed version immer während des benchens ab. was fehlt da?


----------



## Mushroom (11. Januar 2009)

Hey, hab auch mal den bench laufen lassen!

System:

E8400 @ 3,8 GHz
HD 4870 X2
4Gig 1066er OCZ (5-5-5-13)

Wert kommt mir bissl zu niedrig vor?

mfg

Mush


----------



## Micha-Stylez (11. Januar 2009)

Mushroom schrieb:


> Hey, hab auch mal den bench laufen lassen!
> 
> System:
> 
> ...



Wert ist für dein Sys völlig okay ! 18K sollten drin sein wenn du die X2 ein wenig übertaktest oder den E8400 auf 4 - 4,2 GHZ bringst !

Mfg Micha


----------



## Mushroom (11. Januar 2009)

18k hatte ich schonma mit den gleichen Taktraten etc, liegt wohl an geringen schwankungen, eig. wollte ich 20k erreichen  werd mir demnächst nen neuen CPU-Kühler holen und dann zum benchen mal auf 4,5-4,6 GHz drücken dann sollten die 20k drin sein?


----------



## DanielX (11. Januar 2009)

Ich komm schon auf 17100, liegt aber auch daran das 3DMark einfach sau Quadotimiert ist.

Also die Punkte sind schon normal.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Stomper (12. Januar 2009)

@ DanielX das ist Schwachsinn...

@ Mushroom deine Werte sind für den niedrigen Takt vollkommen ok!  (bring den Prozi mal auf 4,2 und die Graka auf 800/1000) und du schabst locker an der 20k Grenze! Ist halt nich für den 24/7 Gebrauch gedacht da du dem 8400er zuviel Volt geben musst das er auf die Dauer schnell nen Abgang macht und in Rauch aufgeht... aber zum Benchen sollten 4,2-4,5 drin sein!

lg Stomper


----------



## DanielX (12. Januar 2009)

Stomper schrieb:


> @ DanielX das ist Schwachsinn...



Was das 3DMarko6 nicht sehr gut auf Quadcores reagiert, aha und deine Aussage beruht auf was?


----------



## Stomper (12. Januar 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Was das 3DMarko6 nicht sehr gut auf Quadcores reagiert, aha und deine Aussage beruht auf was?


   hmmmm.... komisch das ich mit einem C²D bei 4,5 Ghz auf nur 4000 Marks komme... ein halbwegs Ordentlich Übertakteter Q-Core auf ca 5500 Marks komisch.... ein Q-Core lässt sich meist auch nicht so hoch takten... dafür kann er 4 Threads bearbeiten statt nur 2... das die Punkte nicht so Gigantisch hoch sind liegt einfach am schwächeren Takt...

lg Stomper


----------



## ATImania (12. Januar 2009)

Ich habe den 3D Mark 06 heute bei mir auch mal laufen lassen und genau *6011 Punkte* ohne OC geschafft. Naja solange Crysis mit Hohen Details & Effekten bei 1024x768 mit ~30 Fps (max. 45 Fps) flüssig läuft ist mir die Punktzahl sowieso egal


----------



## Brainbug0815 (12. Januar 2009)

Hallo...
Ich bin der Meinung,dass ich irgendwie wenig punkte habe.

Gesamt: 16555pkt

SM2 Score: 6651

HDR/SM3: 7117

CPU Score: 5448

SYS: Q6600@3,5GHZ

GTX 260@ 752/1533/1197 MHZ

Habe im treiber alles auf Max.: AA und AF kann es das sein?


----------



## Mushroom (12. Januar 2009)

@ Stomper, hab noch den Boxed Kühler, mit 4,2 GHz is da nix, 4 is das limit (95°C nach 3h prime :O)
Wart auf meinen neuen Kühler und werd ihn dann mal zum benchen auf 4,5-4,7 bringen insofern er das mitmacht was ich wohl hoffe 

mfg

Mush


----------



## kampfschaaaf (12. Januar 2009)

Also ich wundere mich schon ein bißchen über den *ORB unter futuremark.com* - Soll das wirklich möglich sein, daß ich, sollte ich mein Ergebnis in den ORB abschicken, 
- weltweit den 2. Platz der Phenom-Systeme mit den Stand heute haben? 
vergleiche:
http://service.futuremark.com/searc...ltering_displayed_=All&softwarefiltering=-100
- Ist der Phenom II wirklich so schei... zu OCen? 
- Ist denn die ganze OC-Szene zu Intel gewechselt, denn Intel kann ja jeder?
- Schläft das ganze AMD-Lager, oder ärgert Ihr Euch genauso, wie ich?

Leider erreiche ich die *4GHz Takt* nicht. Ich denke mal, da die Presse die Frequenz angeblich mit Luftkühlung erreicht hatte, bin ich trotz leistungsstarker WaKü zu dämlich dafür oder *wir (retail-AMDler)* haben allesamt ein recht schwaches erstes Stepping erwischt. Ich weiß eigentlich schon, wie man vernünftig OCed, aber damit 4GHz erreichen? Ich denke nicht, daß das mit einem BIOS-Update zu beheben ist.

Nachdenklich, Euer
- kampfschaaaf -




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lancelot (12. Januar 2009)

Brainbug0815 schrieb:


> Hallo...
> Ich bin der Meinung,dass ich irgendwie wenig punkte habe.
> 
> Gesamt: 16555pkt
> ...




Ja ich galube könnte schon an dem liegen. Sei froh ich schaffe mit meiner Büchse nur 12000


----------



## Mushroom (12. Januar 2009)

O.o dachte bei den 3d mark benches werden die Einstellungen nicht genutzt? Also die Kanten werden bei mir NICHT geglättet.. sieht man am letzten GPU bench im schnee, an den Antennen usw, trotz Treibereistellungen!


----------



## Cionara (12. Januar 2009)

> Hallo...
> Ich bin der Meinung,dass ich irgendwie wenig punkte habe.
> 
> Gesamt: 16555pkt
> ...



Das ist doch gut. Hatte mit meiner übertakteten HD4870 und nem Q6600 auf 3,6ghz  um die 16.900. Von daher ganz normal.


----------



## Stomper (13. Januar 2009)

Brainbug0815 schrieb:


> Hallo...
> Ich bin der Meinung,dass ich irgendwie wenig punkte habe.
> 
> Gesamt: 16555pkt
> ...




Der Wert ist für das Sys vollkommen ok.... 
Was Erwartet ihr eig. alle? Mit nem *Alltags* System kommt man nicht so leicht auf 20k....

lg Stomper


----------



## mateok1990 (14. Januar 2009)

10600 Punkte bei mir ( ohne O/C )

E5200, GF9800 GT, 2 GB RAM A-Data

keine Ahnung ob das gut oder schlecht ist


----------



## B4umkuch3n (14. Januar 2009)

12676Punkte
ich glaub mehr kann ich mit meinem sys und lukü nicht erwarten


----------



## FortunaGamer (14. Januar 2009)

Mein E6400 läuft auf 2928 Graka wie ich die von Zotac bekommen hab.

Sind die Punke OK.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (14. Januar 2009)

gerade wenn ich mir meine punkte anschaue macht es mich nachdenklich

aber könnte evtl schon sein das dein cpu doch so stark limitiert


----------



## Cionara (14. Januar 2009)

Ja das liegt an der Cpu.


----------



## errat1c (15. Januar 2009)

Die CPU macht genauso viel Punkte wie mein e45@2,2ghz..ganz normal..


----------



## mille25 (15. Januar 2009)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Mein E6400 läuft auf 2928 Graka wie ich die von Zotac bekommen hab.
> 
> Sind die Punke OK.


 
naja, also die cpu bremst da schon ziemlich stark
versuch sie mal wenigstens auf 3.2ghz zu bringen, sonst langweilt sich doch deine schöne GTX260^^


----------



## FortunaGamer (15. Januar 2009)

@mille 
Ja das stimmt ich werde mir warscheinlich bald einen Quad kaufen dann werde ich noch mal gucken.
Mit 3.2GHz versuche ich es auch mal in denn nächsten Tagen.


----------



## jayson (15. Januar 2009)

ja die cpu muss dringend getauscht werden... ich erreiche die selben punkte/werte mit meiner 9500gt, die eigentlich absolut sch.... ist... aber war nunmal bei dem geschenkten rechner dabei...


----------



## errat1c (15. Januar 2009)

Ui, und dann sogar noch ein 9500gt SLI ...  ... entschuldige den Sarkasmus!


----------



## jayson (15. Januar 2009)

ja ja ich weiss, läuft ja nicht wirklich im sli modus... aber wird jetzt bald geändert... die grakarten konnte ich mir leider nicht aussuchen...


----------



## rabensang (18. Januar 2009)

So mal mit neuem System. Neue graka und MB.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## janisb28 (19. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
mehr ist mit Übertakten bei mir nicht drin.
Irgendwie wenig für mein System.
Würde ich freuen wenn jemand mir ein paar Ratschläge geben könnte, bez. Einstellung im Sys. oder Bios. Mainbord: Foxcon A7DA-S, Netzteil 550W.

meine Ergebnisse:


----------



## SilentKilla (19. Januar 2009)

18247


----------



## SolidBadBoy (19. Januar 2009)

Sys 5000x2 @ 3419Mhz
      4870 512Mb
      4Gb Arbeitsspeicher
      Gigabyte MA790GX-DS4H

ich krig ca. 12050Punkte raus ich find das gut ich kann alles spielen!
wie findet ihr mein AMD/ATI Sys


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (19. Januar 2009)

Hi,

System:

Q6600 @ 2,7GHz 
8800GTS 512 (G92)
4GB Kingston DDR2-800, 4-4-4-12
Vista Ultimate 32bit

=13047Punkte...

greetz


----------



## Hupe (20. Januar 2009)

Komm auf über knapp 12000 Punkte...


----------



## H C N (20. Januar 2009)

Hi 

wenn ich mir die ganzen seiten durchlese habe ich das gefühl das einige etwas falsch machen.

Mein system:

Q6600 @ 3,6 Ghz
Gigabyte P 43 DS3L
Corsair DOM 1066 er 4Gb / 5-5-5-18 
XFX 8800 GT Alpha DOG Edition ( STD. Takt )

Im mom bringe ich es auf 14818 P .
und das mit einer std 8800 GT ?

http://www.mu9900.de/downloads/pics/FIRESHOT.png


----------



## Hupe (20. Januar 2009)

H C N schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> wenn ich mir die ganzen seiten durchlese habe ich das gefühl das einige etwas falsch machen.
> 
> ...




Dann lass uns mal hören was...^^


----------



## H C N (20. Januar 2009)

Hi

versteh mich nicht falsch, aber wenn ich mir teilweise die Rechner so mancher user anschaue und dann noch die grakas dazu und mit meinem system vergleiche ,dann kommt mir so einiges spanisch vor .

Da gibts teilweise user mit ner GTX 260 ,die liegen zwar ein paar punkte vor mir ,ist schon richtig aber das steht doch in keiner relation?

Ich verfüge leider nicht über die nötigen mittel ( Kohle ) um mir eine neue graka zu gönnen aber mich würde es schon interessieren wie mein system mit einer neueren graka punkten würde.

Mal davon abgesehen das der 88GT chip überragende leistung für den P/L liefert ( Preis-Leistung) ,denke ich das manche user einfach falsche einstellungen von BIOS oder treiber haben.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (20. Januar 2009)

H C N schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> versteh mich nicht falsch, aber wenn ich mir teilweise die Rechner so mancher user anschaue und dann noch die grakas dazu und mit meinem system vergleiche ,dann kommt mir so einiges spanisch vor .
> 
> ...


ich glaube nicht das wir hier was falsch machen deine punkte liegen einfach nur daran das du einen 3,6ghz quad hast und die anderen "nur nen 3ghz dual core


----------



## True Monkey (20. Januar 2009)

H C N schrieb:


> Im mom bringe ich es auf 14818 P .
> und das mit einer std 8800 GT ?


 
Was meinst du wohl warum ich davon zwei habe.


----------



## Hupe (20. Januar 2009)

B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht das wir hier was falsch machen deine punkte liegen einfach nur daran das du einen 3,6ghz quad hast und die anderen "nur nen 3ghz dual core



Jepp, ich denke das es da riesige Unterschiede im CPU Test gibt... Bei mir läuft der z.B. durchgängig nur mit angezeigten 0- 1 FPS.
Wenn meiner Graka im Laufe des Jahres ein Phenom 2 zur Seite stehen wird, werden die Punktzahlen bestimmt ganz anders aussehen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Januar 2009)

Schwanzmark06 profitiert in der Tat heftig von CPU-Leistung. Wenn man einen hohen Score haben will, ist ein Quad das Minimum


----------



## True Monkey (20. Januar 2009)

^^Selbst bei 5Ghz geht da nicht mehr wie 2-3 Fps im CPU test


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Januar 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Selbst bei 5Ghz geht da nicht mehr wie 2-3 Fps im CPU test



2-3 Schafft nur nen Quad


----------



## Eiswolf93 (20. Januar 2009)

Naja, das mit quad stimmt, mein freund schafft es mit seinem i7 920 kurz auf 4fps im 1. und mehrere sekunden auf 4fps im 2. CPU-Test.

I7 halt^^.

Das problem das wir haben, ist, dass wir nicht mit seiner 7950 GX2(es kommt bald ne neue) nicht unter die 5 besten in Hwbot kommen(und das leider deutlich). Der5. hat nen Q6600 auf  3,8, wir haben nen I7 auf 3,85 und er hat die karte knapp 100Mhz in allen höher als wir.

Dachte ich mir, da 3dmark06 cpu-lastig ist, schaffen wir schon...

Der 5. hat 13k punkte. Wir aber nur 10k!!!

Kann der treiber daran schuld sein, oder muss man noch etwas beachten?

wir verwenden den neuen 181 als treiber und xp.

hat jemand vielleicht ne lösung? Ich kann erst am Freitag nen Screen machen. ich wohn ja nicht bei ihm^^

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Januar 2009)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Naja, das mit quad stimmt, mein freund schafft es mit seinem i7 920 kurz auf 4fps im 1. und mehrere sekunden auf 4fps im 2. CPU-Test.
> 
> I7 halt^^.
> 
> ...



SLI ist aktiviert?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (20. Januar 2009)

Ja ist aktiviert^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Januar 2009)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Ja ist aktiviert^^



3k sind aber ein Heftiger unterschied


----------



## Eiswolf93 (20. Januar 2009)

Ich werd vielleicht am wochende nochmal benchen, aber kann man was im treiber einstellen, um mehr punte zu bekommen?

Und ist bei I7 auch der ram takt entscheident?


mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Coffy (20. Januar 2009)

Meine Schwanzmark Punkte 15300. Vermute mal das der cpu die bremse bei meinem System ist. was meint ihr?


----------



## SEMMY (21. Januar 2009)

Coffy schrieb:


> Meine Schwanzmark Punkte 15300. Vermute mal das der cpu die bremse bei meinem System ist. was meint ihr?


 
HalloCoffy.
hatte vor kurzem auch noch den 9550 drin und mit meinen 8800gt sli auch so um die 1550 SCHWANZMARK Punkte.Jetzt mit dem 940 so um die 17500 Punkte. Habe aber noch nicht viel getestet mit OC.Der Phenom II kommt auch viel besser mit dem 1066 Ram zurecht.
Gruß Semmy


----------



## True Monkey (21. Januar 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> 2-3 Schafft nur nen Quad


 
Ich hab aber keinen und bin mir aber sicher das meiner es kann.



Coffy schrieb:


> Meine Schwanzmark Punkte 15300. Vermute mal das der cpu die bremse bei meinem System ist. was meint ihr?


 

Mit mein sys so wie unten

Bei 3.6 16800
Bei 4.0 18700
ab 4.50 20k+

Also die CPU


----------



## Coffy (21. Januar 2009)

das war auch meine vermutung. denke mal das sich die Grakas mit meinem "alten Phenom" langweilen. Halte uns mal mit deien Oc werten auf dem Laufenden. dank dir.
Mfg--Coffy--


----------



## Celina'sPapa (21. Januar 2009)

Kleiner Test ohne Graka-Übertaktung und mittlerer CPU-Übertaktung...


----------



## 8800 GT (22. Januar 2009)

Juhu! Ich hab endlich die 17000 geknackt. Das genaue Ergebnis seht ihr auf dem Pic im Anhang.


----------



## mille25 (23. Januar 2009)

so, habe nochmal versucht alles aus meiner alten 8800GTs 640mb und meinem E6750 rauszuholen 

ein bisschen mehr ginge vllt noch, kp


----------



## lukas1512 (24. Januar 2009)

hallo community!

3dm11835.jpg

mit cpu in ihrem 24/7 takt und der graka in ihren baldigen bios oc-werten.

wer sichs bild nicht anschauen will:
cpu: 3,2ghz @ 1.3625v (cpuz sagt zwar nur 1.2v aber das stimmt nicht)
graka: 760/1900/1020 (gpu/shader/memory)

11835 3dmarks.

mfg


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute mal ne Frage,ich bekomme immer diese Fehlermeldung.
wisst ihr woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## SolidBadBoy (24. Januar 2009)

irgendwas ist mit deinem DX9 treibern ist los leis mal was da als fehlermeldung steht und fang an sie zu entziefern hab ich auch gemacht also nochmal irgendwas stimmt mit deinen DX9-10-10.1 treibern nicht!


----------



## Micha-Stylez (24. Januar 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Hi Leute mal ne Frage,ich bekomme immer diese Fehlermeldung.
> wisst ihr woran das liegen könnte?




Benutzt du Win 7 ? Gibts da nicht Probleme ? Also mit Win 7 und 3D mark 06 ?

Ich hatte solche Fehlermeldungen wenn ich den Grakatakt viel zu hoch geschraubt habe ! 


Mfg Micha


----------



## True Monkey (24. Januar 2009)

Die Fehlermeldung bekomme ich nur wenn ich mein Grakacore zu hoch einstelle.
Und das auch nur unter Vista bei XP gibt es gleich eine Freeze.


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (24. Januar 2009)

Core 2 Duo E6850
Geforce 8800GTS 640MB
4GB RAM
_______________________

3D Marks:    9378
CPU Score:  2648


----------



## eightcore (25. Januar 2009)

Ich habe etwa 15400 Punkte gemacht.

Q9550 @4GHz
4GB Mushkin DDR2-1066
Gigabyte GA-EP45 UD3P
Gainward 8800 GT PCX @ 755/1055/1855

Ist das i.O?

Wenn ihr euch jetzt fragt, warum ich so blöd bin und zur 8800GT nen Q9550 nehme, dann ist noch zu sagen, dass ich gegen Frühling eine GTX260 55nm oder GTX 285 kaufen werde.

Und so zur Spieleleistung: Ich kann Crysis mit 1440 x 900, 8x AF, 1x AA und alles very high mit durchschnittlichen 30 fps zoggen. Das reicht mir.


----------



## 8800 GT (25. Januar 2009)

Also ich finde das sind schon vergleichsweise wenig Punkte, dafür dass du den Prozzi auf 4 GHZ hast.


----------



## eightcore (25. Januar 2009)

Das ist, weil die Graka schon lange voll ausgelastet wird und nur noch die CPU Punkte wachsen.


----------



## widder0815 (25. Januar 2009)

bevor ich vista ultimate64 drauf hatte ich  12400 punkte eigendlich ganz gut für mein system jetzt funktioniert der 3dMark06 nicht mehr es kommt immer eine fehlermeldung "  kann nicht ausgeführt werden da OpenAl dll nicht gefunden wurde ( ich hab ihn auch schon de und installiert und das gleiche bild)


----------



## alex0582 (25. Januar 2009)

hab mit meinem system 16089 punkte denke das geht ok oder ?( system siehe signatur )  hab alles non oc


----------



## True Monkey (25. Januar 2009)

^^non OC ?
*2*x Zotac 9800GT AMP Edition

Und als was bezeichnest du das ?


----------



## B4umkuch3n (25. Januar 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^non OC ?
> *2*x Zotac 9800GTAMP Edition
> 
> Und als was bezeichnest du das ?


die karten sind von haus aus übertaktet und somit hat er schon recht wenn er sagt non oc

ich mache mit meinem sys auch genau die 16000points bin ich ganz zufrieden mit
vllt kann ich noch nen paar punkte rauskitzeln wenn ich die graka noch übertakte


----------



## True Monkey (25. Januar 2009)

^^Ist denn von haus aus übertaktet nicht übertaktet.

Versteh ich nicht.

Psein Bild macht mich durstig,muß unbedingt noch mal zur Tanke.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (25. Januar 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Ist denn von haus aus übertaktet nicht übertaktet.
> 
> Versteh ich nicht.
> 
> Psein Bild macht mich durstig,muß unbedingt noch mal zur Tanke.


bring mir was mit bitte

ja es ist schon übertaktet aber eben nicht über die herstellerangaben
aber ist ja eigentlich auch schnuppe


----------



## True Monkey (25. Januar 2009)

^^Stimmt,und ich war inzwischen an der Tanke.

Um nicht ganz offtopic zu sein erwähne ich noch das ich auf über 20k komme.(natürlich OC was geht)


----------



## Stomper (25. Januar 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Stimmt,und ich war inzwischen an der Tanke.
> 
> Um nicht ganz offtopic zu sein erwähne ich noch das ich auf über 20k komme.(natürlich OC was geht)





hmmm wenn ich mir dein sys so ansehe hätte ich echt mal wieder lust ne Runde zu Benchen... um zu schauen ob ich endlich die 22k knacke... 

lg Stomper


----------



## True Monkey (25. Januar 2009)

^^Habe gerade eine neue gebr. drin.
Die eine hatte einen Wasserschaden,und die neue geht nicht den Takt von meiner sig.
Aber ist mir gerade egal wenn alles klappt fliegen sie eh nächste Woche raus.
Und dann sollten 22k kein Prob sein.


----------



## Stomper (26. Januar 2009)

naja 4,8 Ghz pack ich @ lukü  ohne das er zu heiß wird...
müsste echt mal wieder benchen... aktuell läuft er ja 24/7  denke aber das bei mir auch so 22-23k locker drin sind!
Bin ja glücklich einen weiteren E8600 User zu sehen  der das Taktpotenzial zu schätzen weiß!

Bin ja am Überlegen mir ne Wakü zuzulegen obwohl ich sie eigentlich nicht brauch... hab nen gutes Case mit fetten Lüftern, der Prozi läuft auf nem Scythe Samurai... 
Mein ziel wäre halt 25k... obwohl das mit einem C²D fast Biblische Werte wären!

lg Stomper


----------



## B4umkuch3n (26. Januar 2009)

Stomper schrieb:


> Bin ja am Überlegen mir ne Wakü zuzulegen obwohl ich sie eigentlich nicht brauch... hab nen gutes Case mit fetten Lüftern, der Prozi läuft auf nem Scythe Samurai...
> Mein ziel wäre halt 25k... obwohl das mit einem C²D fast Biblische Werte wären!
> 
> lg Stomper


ich denke auch das die 25k mit einem c2d schwer sind und eine wakü würd ich mir auch nicht kaufen da 4.8ghz eh für alles reichen


----------



## True Monkey (26. Januar 2009)

@Stomper
Was will er für 4.80Ghz
Bei 4Ghz läuft er ohne probs bei 1.21v ab 4.15 fängt er an zu fressen(4,65GHhz-1,42v)


----------



## o!m (26. Januar 2009)

20k geknackt! E8500@4.77GHz GTX260@783/ 1566/ 1323: 20141 Punkte.


----------



## Stomper (26. Januar 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @Stomper
> Was will er für 4.80Ghz
> Bei 4Ghz läuft er ohne probs bei 1.21v ab 4.15 fängt er an zu fressen(4,65GHhz-1,42v)



ich hoffe du hast ihn nicht 24/7 auf 4,65 -1,42v laufen 
sonst kann die schöne Taktsau mal schnell nen Abflug machen!

ich komm auf 4,4 Ghz bei 1,365... gönne ihm aber lieber nen kleines Polster!

lg Stomper


----------



## True Monkey (26. Januar 2009)

^^wofür auch.

für 24/7 natürlich 4Ghz bei 1.21v
4,65Ghz sind bei 1.42v stabil
und nach oben geht noch mehr aber nicht stabil.


----------



## RomeoJ (27. Januar 2009)

Hey,

hmm...nunja dafür das es die GTX295 (635/1110/1315) ist, ein bissel mau die Punkte...

*21811 Pkt*

...hmm..


----------



## Nils Reinhard (27. Januar 2009)

ich hab jetzt 13176 Punkte bekommen. SM2.0:6079  SM3.0:6027  CPU: 3072
Da ich mich mit sowas 0 auskenne: ist das gut^^


----------



## SolidBadBoy (27. Januar 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> hmm...nunja dafür das es die GTX295 (635/1110/1315) ist, ein bissel mau die Punkte...
> 
> ...



du weisst schon das dein PC untertaktet ist!?

aber dennoch schönen Score hast du^^ 


was hast den du für deine Hardware so geblecht?


----------



## D3N$0 (27. Januar 2009)

SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> du weisst schon das dein PC untertaktet ist!?
> 
> aber dennoch schönen Score hast du^^
> 
> ...



Du hat aber schon gesehen das die CPU beim Durchlauf auf 3.8GHz lief? 
Njaja ich finde den Score auch etwas niedrig, für ein so teures Sys.

mfg


----------



## RomeoJ (27. Januar 2009)

SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> du weisst schon das dein PC untertaktet ist!?
> 
> aber dennoch schönen Score hast du^^
> 
> ...



hä...wieso untertaktet...???

CPU @ 3,8Ghz mit Turbo 3,999Ghz(21`er multi) BCLK 190...

Und Graka habe ich ja geschrieben...

also was soll daran "untertaktet" sein...??


----------



## SolidBadBoy (27. Januar 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> hä...wieso untertaktet...???
> 
> CPU @ 3,8Ghz mit Turbo 3,999Ghz(21`er multi) BCLK 190...
> 
> ...




also ja für die 3,8ghz und der hammer graka sinds bissle wenig!

da schaff ich mit meinem 5000x2 @ 3,42Ghz und der 4870 512Mb locker die 12100P da ligt natürlich auch ein großer meilen steil zwischen der technik bei mir und bei dir aber mir fehlen troz dem schrott den ich hab nich mal 10000P 

ich will mal sehen was der phenomII so leisten wird wenn ich mir denn irgendwann mal holl 

du hast mir immer noch net gesagt wieviel du ausgegeben hast für dein sys.


----------



## RomeoJ (27. Januar 2009)

SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> also ja für die 3,8ghz und der hammer graka sinds bissle wenig!
> 
> da schaff ich mit meinem 5000x2 @ 3,42Ghz und der 4870 512Mb locker die 12100P da ligt natürlich auch ein großer meilen steil zwischen der technik bei mir und bei dir aber mir fehlen troz dem schrott den ich hab nich mal 10000P
> 
> ...




hmm...nunja ich traue mich nicht noch höher zu gehen..

Aber ich habe mal bei sysprofil geschaut, die liegen alle so bei 20-21k mit der GTX295...ein bissel suspeckt..

Aber bei Games merke ich keine mikroruckler..echt genial....bei 1920x1200..

Nunja, die X2 ist eben schneller bei 3D06..kann man nichts machen...

EDIT://

Und über den Preis rede ich nicht, der geniesser schweigt...kannst ja addieren bei geizhals.. *lool*


----------



## SolidBadBoy (27. Januar 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> hmm...nunja ich traue mich nicht noch höher zu gehen..



würde ich auch nicht machen! wie heiß wird der bei dir? (Idle/Prime95)
mit was kühlst du?


und hast du ihn schon in der OC Liste eingetragen?


----------



## RomeoJ (27. Januar 2009)

SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> würde ich auch nicht machen! wie heiß wird der bei dir? (Idle/Prime95)
> mit was kühlst du?
> 
> 
> und hast du ihn schon in der OC Liste eingetragen?




Nunja, also so in der 24/7 Settings habe ich ihn mit 3,4Ghz bei 1,18VCore laufen.

Da sind die Temps genial..Idle: 30-34° und last so 50-53°..

Gekühlt durch einen Noctua NH-U12P...war zu dem zeitpunkt der beste. was er natürlich momentan immernoch ist.

Und bei High-CPU-OC habe ich ihn  noch nicht eingetragen..;..kommt noch..


----------



## True Monkey (27. Januar 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> hmm...nunja dafür das es die GTX295 (635/1110/1315) ist, ein bissel mau die Punkte...
> 
> ...


 
Das ist alles ?
Unglaublich
Bei 3,8Ghz auf meinen Sys mit einer 260/216 komm ich schon auf 16700.(zotac 260 AMP2 werkseinstellung)
War mir zuwenig und hab das ding bei meiner Tochter reingesetzt.
Am Samstag setz ich mal zwei drauf mal schauen was dabei raus kommt.

Ps:bei 3,8Ghz reissen meine zwei 88er schon 18900(takte wie unten)


----------



## RomeoJ (27. Januar 2009)

Jau, die 88`er hatte icha uch mal...von Zotac AMP! im SlI..da hatte ich auch knapp 19k...

Nunja, was solls..man hat mehr erwartet, aber mehr denke ich werden es bei mir nicht....bin aber fett zufrieden.

Habe echt keine Mikroruckler bei allen Games...


----------



## True Monkey (27. Januar 2009)

^^gut zu hören
Habe ein wenig Bammel davor *alles auf eine Karte zu setzen*.
(Hey der ist gut,gleich doppeldeutig)

Aber Ernsthaft ich weiß wie groß mein verschleiß ist denke werde auf zwei 280er setzen,und bei meinen neuen Board können sogar drei laufen (Wenn es dann endlich mal kommt)


----------



## RomeoJ (27. Januar 2009)

jau..2 x 280`er sind bestimmt auch fett....dann will ich aber Ergebnisse sehen..

Welches MB wird es denn ?? -->X58..o..welches??


----------



## True Monkey (27. Januar 2009)

P6 T6 WS 

Wenn meine Frau es nicht merkt


----------



## RomeoJ (27. Januar 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> P6 t6 ws



uhi...mit nv200...auch nicht schlecht...willst fett OC`en..nunja, dann mal good luck und nice scores...

EDIT:/

Das mit der Frau, das kenne ich nur zu gut.. *seufz*..


----------



## _montana (28. Januar 2009)

12268pkt. -.-


----------



## HowDee (28. Januar 2009)

~8200pkt 
e6300
2gb DDR2 / 533
gtx260


----------



## Demcy (28. Januar 2009)

bischen OC


----------



## o!m (30. Januar 2009)

16177 Punkte.


----------



## ahe1977 (30. Januar 2009)

Hi

Update mit E5200

ORB - World of Performance


----------



## K-putt (30. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


war aber noch mit xp x64
neuer benchmark folgt demnächst
mit vista ultimate x64...


----------



## darkviruz (30. Januar 2009)

*14010 3DMarks*


----------



## B4umkuch3n (30. Januar 2009)

hier mal ein score mit meiner neuen 9800gx2
16163 punkte
oc geht bei der karte wegen der schon sehr hohen temps leider nicht mehr


----------



## teKau^ (1. Februar 2009)

Moin zusammen!
Ich hab mal ein wenig am Zeiger gedreht  Die Punkte habe ich mit meinem Prozi auf 3,85Ghz geholt.. 4Ghz funzen noch net so richtig  Feinabstimmung fehlt, wird aber noch gepostet!


----------



## HowDee (1. Februar 2009)

Update:
Jetzt bissl CPU OC mit neuem MB:
- P5K-E @430mhz FSB
- PCIe Slot endlich immer @x16
- noch kein Speichertuning o.ä.

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=3dmark06o5sk.jpg

hab ein bißchen mehr erwartet


----------



## HowDee (1. Februar 2009)

€dit2:
Hoffe das Bild funktioniert jetzt
@mods bitte ersten Post löschen (will ja nicht als spammer abgestempelt werden) 

BTT: Update:
Jetzt bissl CPU OC mit neuem MB:
- P5K-E @430mhz FSB
- PCIe Slot endlich immer @x16
- noch kein Speichertuning o.ä.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (1. Februar 2009)

also ich glaub merh kannst du mir deinem 3ghz e6300 kaum erwarten
es ist leider so das der schwanzmark zu einem cpu bench mutiert ist
in games sollte er aber doch noch reichen also was willste mehr?


----------



## Kraddel (3. Februar 2009)

11203...naja besser als nix

klick mich...


----------



## B4umkuch3n (3. Februar 2009)

welche graka hast verwendet?


----------



## Coffy (3. Februar 2009)

@ Kraddel 
lief dein 9950@2,6?  wie ist der rest deines systems würd mich mal interessieren!


----------



## widder0815 (4. Februar 2009)

HowDee schrieb:


> €dit2:
> Hoffe das Bild funktioniert jetzt
> @mods bitte ersten Post löschen (will ja nicht als spammer abgestempelt werden)
> 
> ...


Ich finde das ergebnis ein wenig mager , da müsste doch die 260ger mehr reissen . Denn ein guter core2duo mit 2x3000 dürfte, doch ne gtx260 genug befeuern das sie ihre leistung entfallten kann(ich meine ,bei einer 280/GX2 oder X2 würd ich`s ja verstehen aber ne 260 die ja nicht soviel besser ist als ne 4870)!?? Weil ich wollte mir nähmlich balt ne 260ger hohlen aber wenn das "so" aussieht dann schafft mein 8400ter (der zwar ein wenig besser ist) auch nicht viel mehr als deiner.Und dafür das ich dann vieleicht 1000 punkte(06) alla 5-10 fps mehr in spielen habe, lohnt sich dann die260ger gar nicht.


----------



## UnnerveD (4. Februar 2009)

15911 - siehe sysprofile

bei der GraKa sollte noch was gehen, bei der CPU muss ich mal schauen - möglicherweise hat der bei 400MHz FSB ne Wall zumindest kommt er nie über den POST hinaus - teste ich am Montag, wenn ich wieder daheim bin...


----------



## D3N$0 (4. Februar 2009)

11531 Pt´s...

Naja hab nicht mehr erwartet von der Graka, ist einfach ein Speicherkrüppel


----------



## Jayhawk (4. Februar 2009)

Ich ereiche mit einer xfx gtx 280 xxx und nem e8600 gerade mal 13700 Pukte


----------



## UnnerveD (4. Februar 2009)

Jayhawk schrieb:


> Ich ereiche mit einer xfx gtx 280 xxx und nem e8600 gerade mal 13700 Pukte



Das is nen bissel wenig - das hatte ich mit einer HD 4870 und E7300 (bissel mehr als 13000) - war mal ein Test vor 2-3 Wochen


----------



## Spikos (4. Februar 2009)

Naja 10407, bin damit aber ansonsten zufrieden .


----------



## UnnerveD (4. Februar 2009)

Spikos schrieb:


> Naja 10407, bin damit aber ansonsten zufrieden .



Dein CPU Score ist ein bisschen niedrig - deaktivier mal AMD CnQ wenn du benchst, denn es existieren ähnliche Probleme mit der EIST Technik bei Intel wohinhegen die CPUs einfach mal im 3DMark runter- aber nicht immer wieder hochgetaktet werden.
Desweiteren hast du ja die Möglichkeit über den Multiplikator (und AMD Overdrive) mehr aus dem BE herauszuholen... einfach mal ein bisschen spielen - denke mal, dass mit der (eigentlich) GTX+ 12-12.500 möglich sind

Zum Vergleich: 
E7300 + 8800GT ~ 11500 3DMarks E7300 + HD4870 1G ~ 13000 3DMarks 
Merke1: 8800GT < 9800GTX+ < HD4870
Merke2: E7300 < 7750BE (in 3DMark06 - in Vantage ist der E minimal schneller)
Schätze: 7750BE + 9800GTX+ ~ 12500 3DMarks


----------



## Spikos (4. Februar 2009)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Dein CPU Score ist erstaunlich niedrig - deaktivier mal AMD CnQ wenn du benchst, denn es existieren ähnliche Probleme mit der EIST Technik bei Intel wohinhegen die CPUs einfach mal im 3DMark runter- aber nicht immer wieder hochgetaktet werden.
> Desweiteren hast du ja die Möglichkeit über den Multiplikator (und AMD Overdrive) mehr aus dem BE herauszuholen... einfach mal ein bisschen spielen - denke mal, dass mit der GTX+ 13-14000 möglich sind



Hört sich garnicht so schlecht an.. hab heute abend noch ein wenig Zeit, werd mal schauen was ich machen kann (Ergebnis wird nacheditiert  ).

Edit: Bin jetzt nach nen paar Versuchen auf 11753 3DMarks (traue mich nicht höher als 3.1 GHz  ).


----------



## True Monkey (4. Februar 2009)

Ich mal und das mit einen ach so schlechten SLI sys 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alex0582 (5. Februar 2009)

alter schwede hast du lange weile krasse power aus den 8800gt`s


----------



## True Monkey (5. Februar 2009)

^^Und ich geb noch nicht mal vollgas


----------



## widder0815 (5. Februar 2009)

Spikos schrieb:


> Naja 10407, bin damit aber ansonsten zufrieden .


Da müsste doch mehr gehen als 11700 points ,ich meine der CPU( er ist ungefähr wie der AMD6000+ und profitiert noch dazu von den internen Verbesserungen der Phenom-CPUs mit "Agena"-Kern) ist doch nicht soo viel schlechter als meiner ,und die graka ist wesentlich besser als meine .


----------



## True Monkey (5. Februar 2009)

260,280,285......ja und 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




SLI


----------



## UnnerveD (5. Februar 2009)

Spikos schrieb:


> Hört sich garnicht so schlecht an.. hab heute abend noch ein wenig Zeit, werd mal schauen was ich machen kann (Ergebnis wird nacheditiert  ).
> 
> Edit: Bin jetzt nach nen paar Versuchen auf 11753 3DMarks (traue mich nicht höher als 3.1 GHz  ).



Hatte zwischenzeitlich nochmal editiert - einfach nochmal schauen.
Kannst ja nochmal die SM2 / SM3 / CPU Scores posten.


----------



## Spikos (5. Februar 2009)

Jo ich kann auch nicht genau sagen, was ich falsch mache (hab das erste mal "ernsthaft" 3DMark gebencht)...
SM2.0 5498
SM3.0 5933
CPU Score 2344 
Gesamt > 11753 3DMarks 
FSB war glaube ich auf 220 (Standard 200), Multi x14,5. Macht das eigentlich große Unterschiede wenn ich an der Multischraube oder an der FSB-Schraube drehe? Mein Board soll ja auch nicht so OC-tauglich sein (MSI K9A2 Neo-F), mag daran liegen...
mfg


----------



## RomeoJ (5. Februar 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> 260,280,285......ja und
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe..jepp ein SLI System mit den GT`s geht ab wie Zange...

hier mal ein alter Screen von "nur" 4Ghz CPU Takt..





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das war mein damaliges System:

E8400 @ ~4,1 Ghz
2 x Zotac 8800GT AMP! "SLI" non-OC
P5N-T Deluxe
2 x 2048 P6400 G.Skill
BS: Vista Ultimate x86 

........

Von höherem Takt habe ich leider kein Screen mehr, aber ich hatte auch die 20k geknackt...

Respektes Ergebnis hast du somit..echt gut..


----------



## Heady978 (5. Februar 2009)

Na dann muss ich hier meinen Senf auch mal dazu geben, ohne Wakü und ohne SLI. 

http://www.opelclubscene.de/data/user/user/606/home/3DM06_3800.jpgGekühlt wird bei mir mit Scythe Mugen und Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 und 2 S-Flex 1200 drauf. Coretemp zeigt auf dem Screen natürlich nix mehr an, war aber so zwischen 58 und 61°C während des Benches.


----------



## RomeoJ (5. Februar 2009)

Heady978 schrieb:


> Na dann muss ich hier meinen Senf auch mal dazu geben, ohne Wakü und ohne SLI.
> 
> http://www.opelclubscene.de/data/user/user/606/home/3DM06_3800.jpg
> 
> Gekühlt wird bei mir mit Scythe Mugen und Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 und 2 S-Flex 1200 drauf. Coretemp zeigt auf dem Screen natürlich nix mehr an, war aber so zwischen 58 und 61°C während des Benches.




hehe..hier ich habe mal deine Foto sichtbar gemacht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heady978 (5. Februar 2009)

Hehe danke. Inzwischen habe ich nach etlichen Versuchen auch gerafft, wie ich das hin bekomme bzw. dass es nicht funktioniert, wenns auf nem anderen Server liegt.


----------



## UnnerveD (5. Februar 2009)

Spikos schrieb:


> FSB war glaube ich auf 220 (Standard 200), Multi x14,5. Macht das eigentlich große Unterschiede wenn ich an der Multischraube oder an der FSB-Schraube drehe? Mein Board soll ja auch nicht so OC-tauglich sein (MSI K9A2 Neo-F), mag daran liegen...
> mfg



Ein Übertakten per Multi ist gefahrloser, da andere Systemkomponenten wie Northbridge, RAM usw. nicht mit übertaktet werden.
FSB+ = RAM-Takt+, Northbridge+, PCI-E+

Und je nachdem wie "OC-freundlich" dein Board ist, skaliert es gut mit einer FSB-Erhöhung oder nicht.

Schau mal da:
AMD Athlon? 64 X2 Dual Core Processor Utilities and Updates

und versuch den *AMD Dual-Core Optimizer Version 1.1.4

*so... und zu guter letzt:
MSI Technology GmbH - innovation with style

"ATI System Drivers" laden: sind vom 21.10. - also noch recht aktuell.

Vielleicht ist danach mehr drin.
mfG


----------



## Spikos (5. Februar 2009)

Soo, habs eben dann nochmal mit aktualisierten Chipsatztreibern getestet (DC-Optimizer funktioniert ja nicht).
Vorher:
SM2.0 5498
SM3.0 5933
CPU Score 2344
Gesamt > 11753 3DMarks 
Nachher:
SM2.0 5450 
SM3.0 5958 
CPU Score 2362 
Gesamt > 11763 3DMarks

Und das mit 3193 MHz (vorher 3100 und ein paar zerquetschte, bei 3200+ ist er im Firefly Forest gefreezed).

Ganze 10 Punkte mehr, ich bin motivierter denje .


----------



## UnnerveD (5. Februar 2009)

Tja...
Kann man die Grafikkarte noch "quetschen"? 
Was für nen Multi hast du genommen bei 3,2Ghz?
Vielleicht hilft da eine kleine Spannungsanhebung (in 0,025V- Schritten) - net übertreiben, Garantieverlust usw. (wenn du unerfahren bist, würde ich es an deiner Stelle unterlassen)

Also ich denke die 12000 schaffen wir noch - mit vereinten Kräften.

Wenn die CPU nix mehr hergibt, dann würden wir uns langsam der Grafikkarte widmen - schau mal, was du mit dem Rivatuner da noch rausholen kannst (auch hier vorsichtig rangehen)


----------



## Spikos (5. Februar 2009)

VCore Erhöhung kommt mir nicht in die Tüte .  206*15,5= 3193 GHz (so sahs dann aus).

Hatte schonmal an der Graka was gedreht (kenne mich mitm RivaTuner auch n bisschen besser aus.. kommt davon wenn man nur ne FX5200 hat und was ordentliches zocken will ), hatte jedoch sofort ein Lila/Violett gekacheltes Bild. Und nein ich habs nicht übertrieben, vllt war ich nur übereilig. Gucke jetzt mal was sich da noch machen lässt.

Aber eine Frage hab ich da noch zu den Temps.
Und zwar hatte ich eben im 3DMark CPU und GPU Temps von 60+ , max. 67°. Weiß nun leider nicht inwiefern das gefährlich wird, bis wohin arbeiten beide Komponenten noch? 

mfg
Sven


----------



## SilentKilla (6. Februar 2009)

Update von mir: *21078*


----------



## True Monkey (6. Februar 2009)

Ein Quad mit 4,45Ghz und einer 285er 

Mehr kommt da nicht bei weg ?


----------



## Spikos (6. Februar 2009)

Ok, habs jetzt mit erhöhten GPU Clock/Shader/Memory Taktraten endlich geschafft die 12000 zu knacken (wenn auch nur knapp ). Man bin ich erleichtert. Und danke (jetzt wohl schon zum dritten Mal  ) an dich, Unnerved, für die Hilfen. Hätte ich glaub ich ohne ein paar Anstöße nicht hingekriegt!


----------



## SilentKilla (6. Februar 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ein Quad mit 4,45Ghz und einer 285er
> 
> Mehr kommt da nicht bei weg ?



Bei dem Quad is leider schluss vom Takt her. Bei der GTX 285 geht noch was. Da brauch ich nur noch nen besseren Kühler. Und dann fehlt mir nur noch das angepasste Windows, wo die ganzen Hintergrundprozesse weg sind, die Ressourcen verschlingen. Dann vllt könnt ich noch mehr Punkte herauskitzeln.
Für einen schnellen Versuch so um Mitternacht ist es allerdings schon akzeptabel.


----------



## True Monkey (6. Februar 2009)

@SilentKilla
Jepp,
wollte es nicht als schlecht hinstellen war nur überrascht das in der Combi nicht mehr bei weg kommt,hatte als vergleich meinen DC mit den 88er genommen hatte die gestern mal spasseshalber gebencht ohne gross irgentwas zu machen sind anscheinend ein Glücksgriff.

@SilentKilla
Sry ist wirklich schon spät


----------



## SilentKilla (6. Februar 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @SilentKill*er*



Autsch, naja is ja schon spät. 

Ich geh jetzt schlafen. Gute Nacht.


----------



## UnnerveD (6. Februar 2009)

mit den 12000 kann ich leben - war ja in etwa das, was ich erwartet habe  gn8@all

ich teste dann ab Dienstag wieder fleißig mit, mit neu aufgespieltem Betriebssystem, mehr GPU Takt usw. - aber vorher muss ich noch 2 Prüfungen schreiben ^^


----------



## ahe1977 (6. Februar 2009)

Hi

Neuer Highscore mit E5200

ORB - World of Performance




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WaldemarE (6. Februar 2009)

ist das ein gutes ergebnis??


----------



## Heady978 (6. Februar 2009)

Spikos schrieb:


> Ok, habs jetzt mit erhöhten GPU Clock/Shader/Memory Taktraten endlich geschafft die 12000 zu knacken (wenn auch nur knapp ). Man bin ich erleichtert. Und danke (jetzt wohl schon zum dritten Mal  ) an dich, Unnerved, für die Hilfen. Hätte ich glaub ich ohne ein paar Anstöße nicht hingekriegt!



Hi Spikos, ich hab mal deine Ergebnisse mit meinen Verglichen. Auf der 9800GTX+ ist ja auch nur der geschrupfte G92-Chip, wie er auf meiner 8800GTS drauf ist. Je nach Kühlung, würd ich meinen, bei deinem GPU- und Shadertakt geht noch ein wenig mehr, gerade wo der kleinere Chip mit seinen 55nm weniger Abwärme produzieren sollte, als meiner mit den 65mn. Der SM3.0 Score ist ja eh schon recht ähnlich und im SM2.0 bringt das sicher noch ein paar Punkte mehr, wenns funktioniert.

Die meisten Punkte fehlen dir aber scheinbar im CPU-Score, und ich denk mal an der CPU geht noch deutlich mehr, wenn man eben doch die Spannung etwas erhöht, falls das bei AMD so einfach geht?!? Ich hab leider seit dem AthlonXP nix mehr mit AMD ausprobiert. 

Bei meinem Core2Duo E6750 konnte man problemlos von 2,66 auf so ca. 3,3Ghz hoch gehen, danach wurde es nötig ein wenig mehr Spannung drauf zu geben. Von 1,35V bin ich dann langsam immer weiter hoch, die 3,6GHz liefen mit 1,4675V und auch noch recht kühl, mit maximal 55°C. Erst so ab 1,55V merkte man, dass die Temperatur deutlicher ansteigt, aber selbst mit 1,6V und 3,8GHz sinds nur maximal 61°C.
Ich bin mir eigentlich sicher, dass ich der Athlon ähnlich verhält und zumindest mit den ersten kleinen Spannungserhöhungen sich noch einige MHz entlocken lassen, ohne dass da viel an der Temperatur passiert, zumindest wenn kein Boxed-Lüfter drauf ist. Aber das ist jetzt nur ein Gedankengang von mir, wenn dir das zu unsicher ist, dann lass dich bloß nicht für ein paar blöde Punkte dazu überreden. 

Die letzte Sache ist noch, dass man bei Intel ja sozusagen zwangsweise den Speicher mit hochzieht, da man ja per FSB übertaktet und nur ganz grob mit den Speicherteilern arbeiten kann. Ein wenig mehr Takt auf dem Speicher kann aber manchmal auch schon Wunder bewirken...


----------



## UnnerveD (6. Februar 2009)

Hab irgendwann auch hier bei den Benchmarks gelesen, dass die Erhöhung des RAM-Taks unwesentlich mehr Punkte gebracht hat (30-50).
Ich glaube der Speicher lief da mit +130MHz - bin aber net ganz sicher


----------



## Spikos (7. Februar 2009)

@Heady978

Naja, leider hab ich im Moment auch nur den Boxedkühler, und da wird die CPU mit OC gerne mal bis zu 67°C warm! Da lass ich sie doch lieber bei (viel zu vielen) 45°C  rumidlen, sollte mir in den nächsten Wochen mal irgendwas Scythiges besorgen... Dann würde ich mich vielleicht auch vorsichtig an die Spannung wagen.
Mit der Graka hast du auch womöglich recht, kenne mich aber mit den neuen GPUs kaum aus und weiß nicht recht, welche Größenordnung beim Takten zu beachten ist. Hab da nur Erfahrung mit meiner alten FX5200, und die ist ja nicht mehr allzu modern ^^!
Aber so zieh ich mich erstmal guten Gewissens vom OCen wieder zurück (jedenfalls bis ich mir nen tauglichen Kühler besorgt hab!).


----------



## UnnerveD (7. Februar 2009)

Spikos schrieb:


> @Heady978
> 
> Naja, leider hab ich im Moment auch nur den Boxedkühler, und da wird die CPU mit OC gerne mal bis zu 67°C warm! Da lass ich sie doch lieber bei (viel zu vielen) 45°C  rumidlen, sollte mir in den nächsten Wochen mal irgendwas Scythiges besorgen... Dann würde ich mich vielleicht auch vorsichtig an die Spannung wagen.
> Mit der Graka hast du auch womöglich recht, kenne mich aber mit den neuen GPUs kaum aus und weiß nicht recht, welche Größenordnung beim Takten zu beachten ist. Hab da nur Erfahrung mit meiner alten FX5200, und die ist ja nicht mehr allzu modern ^^!
> Aber so zieh ich mich erstmal guten Gewissens vom OCen wieder zurück (jedenfalls bis ich mir nen tauglichen Kühler besorgt hab!).



Das ist vernüftig... es gibt ja auch Leute die auf "Teufel komm raus" ans Limit gehen und sich dann wundern, wenn die Komponenten kaputt sind


----------



## MajorLSD (7. Februar 2009)

so da ich den vantage reingestellt hab will ich auch den 06er reinstellen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## berti----1982 (7. Februar 2009)

MajorLSD schrieb:


> so da ich den vantage reingestellt hab will ich auch den 06er reinstellen
> 
> 
> 
> Ganz schön wenig !


----------



## UnnerveD (7. Februar 2009)

berti----1982 schrieb:


> MajorLSD schrieb:
> 
> 
> > so da ich den vantage reingestellt hab will ich auch den 06er reinstellen
> ...



Liegt wohl am C2D - die GTX langweilt sich da ein wenig ^^


----------



## berti----1982 (7. Februar 2009)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Liegt wohl am C2D - die GTX langweilt sich da ein wenig ^^



Stimmt dann kann er ruhig noch ein wenig was raus holen


----------



## MajorLSD (7. Februar 2009)

also wäre ein quadcore wohl angebrachter ?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (7. Februar 2009)

MajorLSD schrieb:


> also wäre ein quadcore wohl angebrachter ?



Oder ein E8600 den man auf 4500 Mhz und mehr jagen kann.
Ach ja der 3D Mark06 is leider CPU limitiert bei SLi. 
Mit meiner GTX 280 sieht es anders aus, die limitiert schon bei 4 GHz CPU Takt.



MajorLSD schrieb:


> so da ich den vantage reingestellt hab will ich auch den 06er reinstellen
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/majorlsd-albums-mei-sach-picture9123-3dmark06.jpg



Die Selben Punkte habe ich auch bei 3,6 GHz und meinen 8800 GTS G92. Du musst, aber einige Seiten durchforsten.


----------



## berti----1982 (7. Februar 2009)

MajorLSD schrieb:


> also wäre ein quadcore wohl angebrachter ?



Bekommste dein Prozi net höher getaktet ?
Ist ja auch egal. 
Der 06 ist eh zu Cpu lastig.


----------



## berti----1982 (7. Februar 2009)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Oder ein E8600 den man auf 4500 Mhz und mehr jagen kann.
> Ach ja der 3D Mark06 is leider CPU limitiert bei SLi.
> Mit meiner GTX 280 sieht es anders aus, die limitiert schon bei 4 GHz CPU Takt.
> 
> ...


----------



## MajorLSD (7. Februar 2009)

also würde der E8700 - E0 ausreichend sein vorausgesetzt JonnyB1989 macht mein bios passend *liebäugel*


----------



## JonnyB1989 (7. Februar 2009)

berti----1982 schrieb:


> Bekommste dein Prozi net höher getaktet ?



Der wird nicht weiter Oc´t, der E8400 is von mir geliehen und ich will die CPU noch in den Zweitrecher einbauen und dort Undervolten.



berti----1982 schrieb:


> wie haste das den festgestellt ?



Man hebe den GPU Takt an und sehe wie der 3DMark Score mit geht um gut 1000 Punkte.



MajorLSD schrieb:


> also würde der E8700 - E0 ausreichend sein vorausgesetzt JonnyB1989 macht mein bios passend *liebäugel*



Bei den Preisen is ein Quad besser, der Q9550 kostet ähnlich viel wie ein E8600 und auf 3 - 3,4 GHz (Vorausgesetzt dein Stricker II Formula macht den FSB mit) übertaktet sollte mehr gehen wie beim E8600 auf 4 GHz.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (7. Februar 2009)

Sorry Doppelpost 
Bitte Löschen


----------



## RomeoJ (7. Februar 2009)

MajorLSD schrieb:


> also würde der E8700 - E0 ausreichend sein vorausgesetzt JonnyB1989 macht mein bios passend *liebäugel*



Hey,

die Pkt sind doch ohkai mit deiner CPU...

Ich habe aber mal 3,5 Fragen,

1. welche GTX295 hast du ??

2. wie sind die Temps unter Last...?? zB. beim 2 Std daddeln..??

3. welches MB hast denn ??

Danke dir

greetz

RomeoJ


----------



## JonnyB1989 (7. Februar 2009)

also Antwort auf Frage 1: die GTX 295 von Zotac mit schön unterlasst Pfeifenden und Surrenden Spannungswandlern

Auf 2 das muss er dir selber sagen ich weiß es nicht.

auf 3 er hat ein Stiker II Formula.


----------



## MajorLSD (7. Februar 2009)

also bei stalker clear sky mit den einstellungen ultra bin ich bei c.a. 80C +/-5C bei farcry2 crysis und co. (entusiast-ultrahoch) zwischen 70C und 76C und wie jonnyb schon gesagt ne zotac der wiedermal völlig unnötig die karte schlechter macht als sie ist (test mit der evga gtx295 = genau das selbe)
und das striker II formular mit standarteinstellung also kein oc des mainboard's glaube ich aber das weis der jonnyb besser mein biosadmin


----------



## MajorLSD (7. Februar 2009)

aber die graka wird demnächst das einzig wassergekühlte element in meinem pc den 80C sind meineserachtens zu viel


----------



## UnnerveD (7. Februar 2009)

Dann kannste den Rest (zumindest die CPU) auch gleich noch kühlen 

greetz


----------



## MajorLSD (7. Februar 2009)

nene du ich habs net so mit flüssigkeit im pc und da ich meinen rechner doch abundzu mal auser haus trage ist mir das risiko zu hoch / teuer


----------



## UnnerveD (7. Februar 2009)

Das mag stimmen, aber das Wasser hast du bedingt durch die GraKa ohnehin im Gehäuse, einen Radiator oder eine externe Lösung muss du eh kaufen (GrakaKühler kostet ~70€, Dual Radi ~40-70€, Pumpe ~50+, dann Schläuche, Kühlflüssigkeit, Anschlüsse ~15-20€), da schlägt ein zusätzlicher CPU Kühler für 25-40€ (muss ja kein extrem teurer sein) auch net mehr so ins Gewicht.

Aber will dich da auch zu nix überreden, aber sehr viel teurer wird es nicht und so haste es generell kühler ^^


----------



## MajorLSD (7. Februar 2009)

ich dachte da eher an sowas
Welcome to Thermaltake

oder wenns ausreicht auch das (von der leistung her)
Welcome to Thermaltake
inlusive dem
Welcome to Thermaltake

und das da
Aqua Computer Webshop - aquagraFX für GTX 295 (2x G200b) G1/4 23470


----------



## MajorLSD (7. Februar 2009)

das macht sich bestimmt gut in dem da 
Welcome to Thermaltake


----------



## UnnerveD (7. Februar 2009)

Das Problem bei den Dingern ist, dass die "Bays" -richtig - im Gehäuse montiert werden und so der Nutzen +/- 0 beträgt, denn die warme Luft wird teilweise noch schlechter abgegeben, als bei der Grafikkarte (Hitzestau).

Kurzum - so ein Ding gekauft ist rausgeschmissenes Geld, da kannst du auch bei deiner Standardkühlung bleiben.
ruyven war so nett und hat da mal die wesentlichen Sachen zusammengefasst.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/28360-wasserkuehlungsguide-stand-03-02-09-a.html

Vielleicht hilft es dir weiter


----------



## True Monkey (7. Februar 2009)

@MayorLSD
Nimm auf keinen Fall sowas wie das von Thermaltake.

Beim ersten Wasserschaden ist es gleich teurer wie etwas vernünftiges.
Außerdem-
Seltsames Schlauchmaß-
Veraltete Radis 
Schlechte Kühler
nicht ohne weiteres kompitabel

Lass dir lieber hier im Forum was gescheites zusammenstellen dann fährst du auf jeden Fall besser.


----------



## Fighter3 (7. Februar 2009)

HowDee schrieb:


> ~8200pkt
> e6300
> 2gb DDR2 / 533
> gtx260



ich hoffe mal des ist nicht dein ernst...look at my sig


----------



## MajorLSD (7. Februar 2009)

danke dir werds mir beherzigen aber nebenbei ist das xasser6 wie auch das armor so komzipiert das oben das von thermaltake eingebaut und abluftfähig ist das heist oben wo der lüfter des komplettsystem wakü ist ist ein ebensogroßer luftauslass der beim kauf mit einer sinnfreien aufbewahrungsschale verbaut ist aber trotzdem ich werde alle varianten in betracht ziehen und nicht auf 1 fixieren

meint ihr wirklich das das von thermaltake keinen sinn hat ?????


----------



## UnnerveD (7. Februar 2009)

Das Problem ist zudem, dass du damit nicht günstiger fährst.

Ich selbst hab gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit Eheim Systemen.
zB.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim 600 Station II 12V Alphacool Eheim 600 Station II 12V 50004

dann als Radiator
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS Xtreme II 240 Radiator Rev. 2 NexXxoS Xtreme II 240 Radiator (schwarz) 35037

Schläuche
10/8 - inklusive 4 Anschlüsse auf G1/4 sind rund 10€

Kühlflüssigkeit
~10€

2 120mm Lüfter
~ 10-20€ (je nach Typ)

GrakaKühler
der für eine 295GTX rund 110-130€ kostet


Du hast recht, was die Gehäuse angeht, für Wasserkühlungen sind sie gut konzipiert -hab selbst ein Tt Armor, da sitzt der Radiator in Front und kühlt meine übertaktete CPU unter Vollast auf 56°, wobei die Lüfter auf langsamster Stufe drehen.


----------



## MajorLSD (7. Februar 2009)

danke das sieht doch schonmal recht gut aus find ich, wär natühlich auch klasse aber brauch ich für meine gtx wirklich nen doppelten ? wenn ja platz wär ja unten genug ist ja auch für 2 120er b.z.w 140er platz


----------



## UnnerveD (7. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube du brauchst nicht unbedingt einen doppelten, aber oftmals sind 240er nur unwesentlich teurer, allerdings leiser, da 2 Lüfter drauf sitzen.

Mal schauen, ich wollte mein Tt Armor eh verkaufen, ich würde dir die soweit herrichten (wenn du willst, und du schließt nur noch den GrakaKühler dran.

(müsste da den Schlauch wechseln und die Anschlüsse - war vorher nämlich auch nen Tt Big Water Kreislauf, allerdings hab ich die Pumpe nach 2 Wochen aufgrund der Lautstärke rausgeschmissen)


----------



## JonnyB1989 (7. Februar 2009)

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth 280 - black Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth 280 - black 35130
Den Radi würd ich den in den Boden und in den Deckel einbauen. Thermaltake Xaser VI is genug Platz


----------



## UnnerveD (7. Februar 2009)

2 davon sind unnötig ^^ - der Alphacool Nexxos ist preiswerter und kühlt bei langsamer (400 U/min) bis mittlere (800U/min) Lüftergeschwindigkeit besser. (Zumindest im Vergleich der Triple-Radiatoren, da die Fertigung aber die gleiche ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass die Ergebnisse durchaus repräsentativ für 240er Radiatoren sind)

mfG


----------



## MajorLSD (7. Februar 2009)

ok ich danke euch nächsten monat giebts neue bilder von meinem rechenknecht


----------



## RomeoJ (7. Februar 2009)

Danke..ich habe auch die Zotac und ich habe mehr wie 80°C unter Game-Last...bei mir kommt sie so auf 88-93°C...

Und ich habe kein Plan ob es evtll an meinem Gehäuse, ander der Souhndkarte oder an was noch liegt...


----------



## UnnerveD (7. Februar 2009)

Was für ein Gehäuse ist es denn? Ggf. einen Lüfter an der Seite montieren - könnte nochmal ein paar °C bringen.

Back to topic:

Eure 3D Marks Scores?

<<<15911, aber noch net final


----------



## True Monkey (7. Februar 2009)

@RomeoJ
Mach mal zum testen deine Seite auf,wenn die Temps dann besser werden ist dein Airflow nicht gut.
Du kannst das ganze auch mal ohne Soundlkarte probieren,um herauszufinden woran es liegt.


----------



## RomeoJ (7. Februar 2009)

Jepp...werde ich auch machen..aber ist diese temperatur die ich habe kritisch..???

Als Gehäuse Cooler Master Stacker Tower RC-831 voll gedämmt...ohne Lüfter an der seite nur Vorne und Hinten...


----------



## True Monkey (7. Februar 2009)

Merkst du daran wenn deine Grakarams überhitzen und du Bildfehler bekommst.

Du kannst auch einfach mal deine Seite aufmachen und einen zusätzlichen Lüfter so hinstellen das er auf die Graka bläst.

Um so ein Ergebniss zu bekommen mußte ich mir auch einen zusätzlichen Lüfter in die Seite auf Höhe der Grakas einbauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MajorLSD (7. Februar 2009)

probiers mal hiermit ich habs auch und muss sagen wen die (heiße) grakaluft sofort aus dem gehäuse kommt sind mindestens 10C unterschied drin also stat 90C last nur noch 80C

Lian Li Industrial Co., Ltd.

schau in meinem fotoalbum von meinem account da siehst du es wie es reinkommt und wirkt auch wenn es einige als vollkommen sinnlos bezeichnen ist doch die nützlichkeit von (ich betone lian li und ich denke mal die wissen was sie tun) erwiesen.....

den die warme luft bläst nicht nur hinten aus den slotts raus sondern direckt ins gehäuse und wenn du davor den lian li saugend hängst geht die warme luft direckt raus aus dem gehäse und verwirbelt somit auch keine anderen luftströme zusätzlich ist der lüfter + das lüftergehäuse komplett entkoppelt.

mit ein bischen geschick passt das in jedes gehäuse und nicht nur in ein lian li ---ich hab ein thermaltake xasser 6 und habs auch fesgekriegt


----------



## True Monkey (7. Februar 2009)

@RomeoJ

Das wäre auch mal was billiges zum testen.
Titan Slot-Lüfter TTC-003 Kühler Fan Cooler System Slim Blende

Könnte schon ausreichen wenn du unempfindlich gegen mehr Lautstärke bist

@UnnerveD
Aber bei dem Preis nicht unbedingt was nur mal zum testen.


----------



## UnnerveD (7. Februar 2009)

Gibt's auch als Dual variante.
Newegg.com - Lian li BS-08B 120mm PCI Slot Case Cooler - Case Fans

Würde mich mal interessieren, ob die was bringen. HF @ austesten.


----------



## MajorLSD (7. Februar 2009)

@True Monkey

das problem bei deiner version ist das diese art von slotlüfter garnichts absaugt schau mal mein bild an da sind die kühlrippen der graka klar zu erkennen und da bläst das ding ins gehäuse wie ein fön...

@UnnerveD

die blasen die graka nur von unten an aber die warme luft geht immer noch nicht aus dem gehäuse raus sondern wird schlimmstenfals nur zum cpu hochbefördert wo warme luft eigentlich auch nicht sein sollte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnnerveD (7. Februar 2009)

die 2te wird unter die Grafikkarte geschraubt und nicht an die seite, arbeitet somit nach dem DHE-Prinzip. Näheres hier:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lian Li » Lian Li BS-08B PCI Kühler - black

Wollte damit eigentlich auch keine Kaufempfehlung geben, sondern nur sagen dass es den eben auch als Dual-Variante gibt - ich kühle eh lieber mit Wasser  (Wenn die neuen Teile da sind)


----------



## True Monkey (7. Februar 2009)

@MayorLSD

Sry,wußte ich nicht dann macht der natürlich keinen Sinn.

Wie ist denn deine Fansteuerung geregelt(silend,optimal oder leistung?)


----------



## MajorLSD (8. Februar 2009)

also der cpu lauft auf Qfan im bios sprich 4pin bei bedarf schneller bis zu 2000 rph und bei weniger bedarf halt langsamer den rest regle ich über meine zahlmansteuerung nach eigenem ermessen, meine graka kann ihren mist selber machen hauptsache ich hab ein bild


----------



## maxpower1984 (8. Februar 2009)

hey wollte mal fragen sind 18152 punkte im §D Mark 06 okay


----------



## True Monkey (8. Februar 2009)

^^Woher sollen wir das wissen wenn du nicht verräts womit


----------



## Medina (8. Februar 2009)

An sich klingt der Wert nicht schlecht, kommt halt drauf an womit du ihn erreicht hast


----------



## maxpower1984 (8. Februar 2009)

der wert kam raus mit einem Q6600 mit 3465 mhz und zwei HD 3870 mit nen takt von 805 mhz gpu takt und 1126 mhz ram takt ich wollte es auch mal mit 3,6 ghz testen aber ich bekomm der Prozessor da einfach nich stabil auf meinen asus Rampage Formula


----------



## True Monkey (8. Februar 2009)

Gutes Ergebniss


----------



## B4umkuch3n (8. Februar 2009)

jo für son sysn ne guter score


----------



## Pommes (8. Februar 2009)

10 K immerhin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnnerveD (8. Februar 2009)

maxpower1984 schrieb:


> der wert kam raus mit einem Q6600 mit 3465 mhz und zwei HD 3870 mit nen takt von 805 mhz gpu takt und 1126 mhz ram takt ich wollte es auch mal mit 3,6 ghz testen aber ich bekomm der Prozessor da einfach nich stabil auf meinen asus Rampage Formula



Ist doch was feines 

Hab vor kurzen (evtl. sogar hier in dem Forum) 'nen Score von 21000+ von nem Crossfire 4830 Gespann gesehn, was angesichts des Preise von  <100€ pro Karte durchaus eine akzeptable P/L bedeutet.
(immerhin 5000 mehr als ich mit 1 HD4870 habe)

Achja... gibt schon dolle Sachen


----------



## CentaX (8. Februar 2009)

Hm, versteh ich nicht so recht...
Vor ein paar Monaten hatte ich ne 2. HD3870 von nem Kumpel hier.
Meine lief dann auf 877/1396 (ja, das war eine der weltbesten, sie war PASSIV und es war nichts an den Spannungen verändert^^), seine auf 850/1200.
Mein Q6600 lief auf 3,6-3,7 ghz (weiß ich nicht mehr genau), ich hatte insgesamt aber nur ca. 17500 Punkte...

e: Achso. Mainboard wäre hilfreich^^
Hab nämlich nur ein Gigabyte P35'er (DS3P), das hat 16/4 in Crossfire... Du hast wohl eins mit 16/16


----------



## maxpower1984 (9. Februar 2009)

jäp hab 2 mal 16 lanes is ja ein x48 mobo. ich guck mal wieviel 3D Mark ausspuckt wenn ich die karten zusätzlich mit 850 mhz Gpu und 1305 mhz Ram laufen lass.


----------



## Hupe (9. Februar 2009)

Update:

CPU @ 3,36 GHz
Graka @ 800 MHz / 920 MHz

12.367 Punkte


----------



## o!m (9. Februar 2009)

20380 Punkte.

E8500 @ 4.77GHz
GTX280@729/ 1512/ 1224MHz


----------



## B4umkuch3n (9. Februar 2009)

nice o!m
ich glaub ich brauch auch ma nen neuen cpu


----------



## SilentKilla (9. Februar 2009)

B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> nich o!m
> ich glaub ich brauch auch ma nen neuen cpu



Und ich brauch Windows XP wieder.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (9. Februar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Und ich brauch Windows XP wieder.


tja das hab ich noch
aber sehr zugemüllt


----------



## maxpower1984 (9. Februar 2009)

die 19000 knack ich auch noch iwi


----------



## DonBes (10. Februar 2009)

hallo leute...ich hätte mal eine frage...ich hab mir eine gtx280 von gigabyte geholt und komme auf 12900pkt im 3dmark06...mein restliches sys ist: phenom 9950BE,4gb transcend(800),board:gigabyte ga-ma770ds3,NT:coba nitrox 600W,320gb samsung hdd...ich hatte vorher eine gtx260oc auch von gigabyte und hatte dort ungefähr gleich viel pkt...ist diese punktzahl normal oder stimmt mit der graka irgendwas nicht?sollte sie nicht mehr leistung bringen als eine 260er OC? danke schon mal...


----------



## UnnerveD (10. Februar 2009)

Dein Prozessor limitiert in dem Fall - der 9950 ist zwar kein soo schlechter Prozessor, allerdings nicht leistungsstark genug, um den unterschied einer 260 gegenüber einer 280 deutlich zu machen.
Desweiteren musst du bedenken, dass deine 260 OC annähernd auf dem Leistungsniveau einer 280 ist.
mfG


----------



## Mackey (10. Februar 2009)

Habe gestern mal diesen Test gefahren und lag bei 14900 Punkten.

Mein Sys:

AMD Phenom II 940 BE
Foxconn A7DA-S
MSI N280GTX-T2D1G-OC
4 GB 800er DDR2

Jetzt weiß ich nicht ob das gut oder schlecht ist...habe den Rechner ja noch ganz neu und wollte wissen ob er gut eingestellt ist.


----------



## Hupe (10. Februar 2009)

Sind denn 12.300 Punkte mit meinem Sys eine angemessene Punktzahl...?


----------



## UnnerveD (10. Februar 2009)

Sehr viel mehr ist mit nem AMD Dualcore nicht drin. Die Intel skalieren ein wenig besser und erlauben höhere Takte und somit bessere Werte.
mfG


----------



## DonBes (10. Februar 2009)

aber ist das nicht etwas merkwürdig wenn der Hupe zb mit seinem dualcore annähernd so viel pkt hat wie ich mit 4 kernen?ich muss nur wissen ob das ein guter wert ist damit ich noch von meinen 14tagen rückgaberecht gebrauch machen kann falls die graka einen weg hat-.- danke für die antwort


----------



## dasPARABELLUM (10. Februar 2009)

1160 Punkte.


----------



## Uziflator (10. Februar 2009)

dasPARABELLUM schrieb:


> 1160 Punkte.



Beweise?

Womit denn, mit dem  EEPC etwa?


----------



## UnnerveD (10. Februar 2009)

DonBes schrieb:


> aber ist das nicht etwas merkwürdig wenn der Hupe zb mit seinem dualcore annähernd so viel pkt hat wie ich mit 4 kernen?ich muss nur wissen ob das ein guter wert ist damit ich noch von meinen 14tagen rückgaberecht gebrauch machen kann falls die graka einen weg hat-.- danke für die antwort



Was hast du denn für ein System - das wäre hilfreich
achja und dein "Score" 
mfG


----------



## stefan3916 (10. Februar 2009)

erstmal hallo an alle 

System:
Q6600 
4GB DDR2 800 
8800 Ultra 768MB Standardtakt 

11450 Punkte


----------



## Fighter3 (10. Februar 2009)

ziemlich wenig....würde sagen viel zu wenig....

wenn du mal mit meinem Sys vergleichst (sig), damit 10.038


----------



## UnnerveD (10. Februar 2009)

stefan3916 schrieb:


> erstmal hallo an alle
> 
> System:
> Q6600
> ...



Denke mal dass der Q6600 @ Standardtakt läuft, oder? Wenn ja dann ist der Score gerechtfertigt. In Verbindung mit einer 8800Ultra sind mit dem Quad in etwa 12500-13000Punkte drin.
mfG


----------



## stefan3916 (10. Februar 2009)

ja, leuft im Standardtakt bei 2,4 GHz
schon n unterschied, ob da eventl. s Vista n unterschied zu XP bringt


----------



## UnnerveD (10. Februar 2009)

Der Uterschied von XP zu Vista ist marginal - ein höherer Takt würde die Unterschiede ausgleichen, da der Phenom ja bestimmt @ 3,36Ghz lief (wie in Signatur angegeben) und dann ist der Q6600 wieder schneller (müsste zumindest!).
mfG


----------



## Micha-Stylez (10. Februar 2009)

Hier mal mit ein wenig OC !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Micha


----------



## DonBes (10. Februar 2009)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für ein System - das wäre hilfreich
> achja und dein "Score"
> mfG




hehe ok das stand zwar ne seite vorher drinn aber wenn du mir weiterhelfen kannst dann hier noch mal:

CPUhenom 9950BE 
MB:Gigabyte GA-MA770 DS3
RAM: 4gb Transcend 800er
Grafik:Gigabyte GTX280
NT: Coba Nitrox 600W
OS:Vista Home Premium 64bit
alles auf standard Takt und habe bei 3dmark06 12495pkt...is das realistisch?ich bin stutzig geworden weil ich mit der GTX260OC 12900pkt hatte...^^


----------



## Pommes (10. Februar 2009)

stefan3916 schrieb:


> erstmal hallo an alle
> 11450 Punkte



Ja, das ist zu wenig wie  schon sagte. Vista nimmt sich erst mal ein paar Pünktchen weg. XP würde sicherlich um ~12 k bringen. Unter XP erreiche ich mit nem 6600er und ner 8800 GT samt DDRII-533 -.-' Ram immerhin 10,5 k, obwohl für den 3D-Mark 2 Kerne recht wenig sind.


----------



## HowDee (10. Februar 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> ich hoffe mal des ist nicht dein ernst...look at my sig



Najo das Setup war auch nicht ganz optimal:
Asrock 4CoreDual-Sata2 R 2.0
D.h.: Die Graka lief nur in PCIe x4
CPU @Stock (1,86Ghz)

War der erste Durchlauf mit der neuen GraKa  auf altem Windows XP (bisserl zugemüllt)
mit dem P35 läufts ne ganze Ecke besser


----------



## True Monkey (10. Februar 2009)

Schaun wir mal.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnnerveD (11. Februar 2009)

DonBes schrieb:


> hehe ok das stand zwar ne seite vorher drinn aber wenn du mir weiterhelfen kannst dann hier noch mal:
> 
> CPUhenom 9950BE
> MB:Gigabyte GA-MA770 DS3
> ...



Dann profitiert die 260 OC wahrscheinlich sehr vom Overclocking im Vergleich zu einer Stand GTX 280. Aber was soll's - solange die Games flüssig laufen wäre mir das egal. Ich hab mein System auch zur benchen OC'ed, im Idle sind aber CPU und Grafik undervolted und runtergetaktet (CPU 4x2,GHz - Multi bedingt, Graka GPU 150MHz/Mem 200MHz) und im Spielen im Standardtakt und das reicht mir allemal


----------



## B4umkuch3n (11. Februar 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Schaun wir mal.....


juhu er hats geschafft
keine nervigen zip archive mehr

und der score is auch geil


----------



## DonBes (11. Februar 2009)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Dann profitiert die 260 OC wahrscheinlich sehr vom Overclocking im Vergleich zu einer Stand GTX 280. Aber was soll's - solange die Games flüssig laufen wäre mir das egal. Ich hab mein System auch zur benchen OC'ed, im Idle sind aber CPU und Grafik undervolted und runtergetaktet (CPU 4x2,GHz - Multi bedingt, Graka GPU 150MHz/Mem 200MHz) und im Spielen im Standardtakt und das reicht mir allemal




naja aber die 280er hat ja trotzdem einen höheren takt als die 260er OC
die 260 läuft mit 576 cpu takt und die 280 mit 602 naja ich werd mal sehen...


----------



## MetallSimon (11. Februar 2009)

so ich habe grade mal geteste 
achja was genau sind das für temperaturen da von de grafikkarte?


----------



## B4umkuch3n (11. Februar 2009)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> so ich habe grade mal geteste
> achja was genau sind das für temperaturen da von de grafikkarte?


sach ma hast du zwei karten im pc?


----------



## MetallSimon (11. Februar 2009)

nein nur eine geforce 9600 gso deswegen frag ich ja wegen den temperaturen und was ist pcb?


----------



## B4umkuch3n (11. Februar 2009)

mhm komisch schaut eigentlich nach zweien aus
pcb ist glaube ich die platine 
wo da genau gemessen wird kann ich aber nciht sagen


----------



## Icke&Er (11. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute hab letztens mal 3DMark06 durchlaufen lassen und habe 14 889 Pkt rausbekommen und wollte mal hören ob das gut oder doch "nur" Mittelmaß ist!

E6750+2GB Ram+Ati 4850

Rest: bei sysprofile

Danke für nette Antworten!


----------



## UnnerveD (11. Februar 2009)

B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> sach ma hast du zwei karten im pc?




Bei mir wird auch 2mal eine GPU temp angegeben, trotz einer Karte, keine Ahnung warum.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Februar 2009)

B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> mhm komisch schaut eigentlich nach zweien aus


 
Steht doch bei GPU-z das es nur eine ist


----------



## Pommes (11. Februar 2009)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Hi Leute hab letztens mal 3DMark06 durchlaufen lassen und habe 14 889 Pkt rausbekommen und wollte mal hören ob das gut oder doch "nur" Mittelmaß ist!



Das Ergebnis ist supi


----------



## DanielX (11. Februar 2009)

So, hier mal mit ner zweiten 4870, übertaktet und unübertaktet. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Pommes (11. Februar 2009)

Uff und ich wollte grad sagen: "Göttlicher SM3/HDR Score für ne 4870" und dann beim dritten lesen sah ich "zweite". Alles klar 
Man kann schön sehen, dass das übertakten nicht viel bringt, die CPU bremst.


----------



## DanielX (11. Februar 2009)

Jo, mal sehen denke morgen mach ich mal einen mit um die 4GHz.

MfG DanielX


----------



## B4umkuch3n (11. Februar 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Steht doch bei GPU-z das es nur eine ist


ja?
da steht doch nur das sli nicht an ist
kann doch auch sein das er es deaktiviert hat

aber naja is ja auch egal


----------



## True Monkey (11. Februar 2009)

Seltsam bei mir sieht das so aus wenn ich eine abschalte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wieder kein zip


----------



## B4umkuch3n (11. Februar 2009)

ja
ich habs bei mir nicht getestet deswegen hab ich das gedacht

aber da hatest du anscheinend recht


----------



## JackBen (12. Februar 2009)

Meine Punkte: *13773*

- momentanes Sys siehe Sig

Auflösung: 1440x900
Treiber: 181.22
OS: Vista 64bit Home Premium

JackBen 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (12. Februar 2009)

willst nicht mal mit der normalen auflösung benchen damit man es besser vergleichen kann


----------



## JackBen (12. Februar 2009)

Von mir aus gerne, doch ich bezweifel das dies etwas bringt.

Von der Pixeldichte sind ja beide Auflösungen sehr ähnlich was das Ergebnis anbelangt, die 1440er sogar dezent schlechter da minimal mehr Pixel dargestellt werden.

Da mein Monitor von der Höhe her aber nur maximal 900Pixel darstellen kann muss ja interpoliert werden, oder liege ich da falsch? Welche Auflösung wird denn dann tätslich verwendet? Bestimmt die nächst darunterliegende womit das Ergebnis wieder verfälscht wird und noch weniger verglichen werden kann... oder?

JackBen


----------



## B4umkuch3n (12. Februar 2009)

also normal ist 1280*1024
aber was hasn du für nen moni der das nicht darstellen kann?


----------



## JackBen (12. Februar 2009)

Ein 19" Breitbild TFT mit maximal 1440x900 Pixel. Also müsste interpoliert werden.

JackBen


----------



## B4umkuch3n (12. Februar 2009)

mhm naja
dann ist ja auch egal 
dein score ist aber aufjedenfall gut


----------



## JackBen (12. Februar 2009)

Ebend, Leben und Leben lassen die Auflösungen  !

Danke Dir B4umkuch3n


----------



## DonBes (13. Februar 2009)

hey leute...also ich probier es noch mal...mein SYS: Phenom 9950,MoBo:Gigabyte GA-MA770 DS3,4GB transcend 800er,Gigabyte GTX280,NT:Coba Nitrox 600W,vista home premium 64bit,320gb Samsung Sata...sind mit diesem sys 12900pkt im 3dmark06 bei einer auflösung von 1400x900 ok?


----------



## MetallSimon (13. Februar 2009)

DonBes schrieb:


> hey leute...also ich probier es noch mal...mein SYS: Phenom 9950,MoBo:Gigabyte GA-MA770 DS3,4GB transcend 800er,Gigabyte GTX280,NT:Coba Nitrox 600W,vista home premium 64bit,320gb Samsung Sata...sind mit diesem sys 12900pkt im 3dmark06 bei einer auflösung von 1400x900 ok?


ich würde sagen das ist zu wenig
ich habe 10500 punkte,die selbe auflösung und einen intel core2duo e4500 und eine geforce 9600gso


----------



## JackBen (13. Februar 2009)

@ DonBes , scheint mir auch ein bissel wenig. Auch wenn es kein Core2Quad oder Phenom2 ist, aber ein Quadcore + GTX280 sollte def. mehr schaffen. Scheint wohl der Wurm drinn zu sein!

Alles richtig eingestellt? VSync def. aus? 

JackBen


----------



## B4umkuch3n (13. Februar 2009)

hab nen kleines update 
hab meine graka ein bisl übertaktet und nu 16382 punkte


----------



## DA-Beginner (14. Februar 2009)

Servus

Ich hab 12509 Punkte mit Q6600@3,0 GHz, mit GF 8800GT@700/1700/1000 mit 4GB OCZ Platinum@1066 MHz auf einem GA-EP43-DS3L.

Mit allem @Stock 10875 Punkte.


----------



## Demcy (14. Februar 2009)

Neu CPU is eingetroffen  und die GTX285 auf EVGA GTX285 FTW takt


----------



## B4umkuch3n (14. Februar 2009)

findse nicht das das vllt ein bisl wenig ist?


----------



## Demcy (14. Februar 2009)

weiss nicht ... vanzage ist aber ok


----------



## DonBes (14. Februar 2009)

JackBen schrieb:


> @ DonBes , scheint mir auch ein bissel wenig. Auch wenn es kein Core2Quad oder Phenom2 ist, aber ein Quadcore + GTX280 sollte def. mehr schaffen. Scheint wohl der Wurm drinn zu sein!
> 
> Alles richtig eingestellt? VSync def. aus?
> 
> JackBen



also beim bench war vsync auf anwendungsgesteuert,also an für 3d anwendungen...ist es möglich dass mein board irgendwas limitiert?es ist ein gigabyte ga ma770 ds3...ich weis nicht was ich sonst noch einstellen müsste...hab in der nvidia systemsteuerung nix weiter verändert ausser vsync angemacht...wenn einer einen rat weis wäre ich sehr dankbar!!! 
thx


----------



## JackBen (15. Februar 2009)

> also beim bench war vsync auf anwendungsgesteuert,also an für 3d anwendungen...ist es möglich dass mein board irgendwas limitiert?es ist ein gigabyte ga ma770 ds3...ich weis nicht was ich sonst noch einstellen müsste...hab in der nvidia systemsteuerung nix weiter verändert ausser vsync angemacht...wenn einer einen rat weis wäre ich sehr dankbar!!!
> thx



Na siehst Du, wenn Sie wirklich an war, dann könnte das doch des Rätsels Lösung sein. Aus wäre beim benchen immer empfehlenswert, ansonsten hast Du nämlich immer nur soviel Frames wie Dein Monitor darstellen kann, beispielsweise 60Herz=60Frames.

Ansonsten die ersten Schritte:

- sauber installiertes OS?
- neuesten bzw. erprobte Treiber?
- Bios richtig eingestellt bzw. aktuell?
- keine Hitze- und damit Throttlingprobleme?

JackBen


----------



## DonBes (15. Februar 2009)

JackBen schrieb:


> Na siehst Du, wenn Sie wirklich an war, dann könnte das doch des Rätsels Lösung sein. Aus wäre beim benchen immer empfehlenswert, ansonsten hast Du nämlich immer nur soviel Frames wie Dein Monitor darstellen kann, beispielsweise 60Herz=60Frames.
> 
> Ansonsten die ersten Schritte:
> 
> ...



also hab es probiert und es ist nicht des rätsels lösung  ...das OS habe ich mehrfach neu installt,treiber ist der aktuelle beta von der nvidia seite,ob bios richtig eingestellt ist kann ich nicht so recht sagen,bis auf paar kleinigkeiten ist alles auf default...also im idle is die karte so um die 45° unter last gehts schon mal an die 74°...ich denke an der hitze solltes es nicht liegen,mein case ist das:
Aplus TwinEngine - PC-Max 
ich denke da drinne ist nichts zu heis und hoffe sppedfan und everest verarschen mich nicht zu krass


----------



## UnnerveD (15. Februar 2009)

<<<*16265 *nachdem ich gestern noch ein wenig an der Taktschraube gedreht habe.
geplant sind aber noch 16500@06 und P10000@Vantage... mal schauen, ob mir das noch gelingt


----------



## JackBen (15. Februar 2009)

DonBes schrieb:


> also hab es probiert und es ist nicht des rätsels lösung  ...das OS habe ich mehrfach neu installt,treiber ist der aktuelle beta von der nvidia seite,ob bios richtig eingestellt ist kann ich nicht so recht sagen,bis auf paar kleinigkeiten ist alles auf default...also im idle is die karte so um die 45° unter last gehts schon mal an die 74°...ich denke an der hitze solltes es nicht liegen,mein case ist das:
> Aplus TwinEngine - PC-Max
> ich denke da drinne ist nichts zu heis und hoffe sppedfan und everest verarschen mich nicht zu krass



Mach doch mal ein Screenshot DonBes nach einem Durchlauf, so das man die genauen Punkte in den Rubriken sieht. Viell. sieht man da ja schon was  !

@UnnerveD

Na, die 16500 knackste schon noch! Hast es ja nicht mehr weit 

JackBen


----------



## DonBes (15. Februar 2009)

hier mal ein screeny
also ich mach das mit dem upload grad zum ersten mal 

hoffe es klappt


----------



## reiner.oehl (15. Februar 2009)

@Donbes das ist aber wenig...
hab 11840 Points mit meinem E6750 und ner 9800GT 512MB....


----------



## o!m (15. Februar 2009)

JackBen schrieb:
			
		

> - sauber installiertes OS?
> - neuesten bzw. erprobte Treiber?
> - Bios richtig eingestellt bzw. aktuell?
> - keine Hitze- und damit Throttlingprobleme?



Ich schieb' da noch 'nen Einzeiler hinterher: Nvidia Systemsteuerung -> Leistungs- und Qualitätseinstellungen ->Systemleistung -> Hohe Leistung


----------



## DonBes (16. Februar 2009)

o!m schrieb:


> Ich schieb' da noch 'nen Einzeiler hinterher: Nvidia Systemsteuerung -> Leistungs- und Qualitätseinstellungen ->Systemleistung -> Hohe Leistung




auch das mit der systeuerung hat nicht gefunzt


----------



## Dr.House (16. Februar 2009)

@ UnnerveD

Sorry für OT,aber die 10000 Punkte in Vantage kannst du vergessen-sieh hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanielX (16. Februar 2009)

Krass da hätt ich nich gedacht, ich schaff ja meinem Sys so wie in der Sig schon 10100 Punkte.

Super dann hab ich schon grakeine Lust mehr bei Vantage groß zu benchen. 

Läuft die Karte nicht mit mehr Ram-Takt durch Vantage oder sind das halt die normalen Werte?

Meine läuft kurioser Weise noch mit 1200Mhz RAM-Takt durch Vantage zwar mit ein zwei Bildfehler und bei ca. 1190Mhz schon nicht mehr.

Aber sonst ist halt beim zocken bei ca. 1100Mhz ende.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Dr.House (16. Februar 2009)

Habe den VRam nie weiter als 1100 übertaktet(wollte auf sicher gehen mit 1075) - ist mir schon mal eine X1950 XT nach RAM-OC durchgebrannt (danach nur Grafikfehler). Da geht bestimmt noch mehr.


----------



## DanielX (16. Februar 2009)

OK, sowas in der Art dachte ich mir auch. 

Bei mir lohnt sich das RAM übertakten von ca. 1100 auf 1200 auch nicht mehr wirklich viel.

Dachte halt nur das es sich bei dir aufgrund des feinen GPU-Takts sicher noch lohnen würde.

*edit*

OK, komm bei 850/1200Mhz schon auf 10401Punkte und GPU-Punkte hab ich mehr als du also warum so wenig Punkte?

MfG DanielX


----------



## Dr.House (16. Februar 2009)

Keine Ahnung - denke mal ne Treiber Geschichte .


----------



## DanielX (16. Februar 2009)

Kann sein oder beim nächsten mal einfach mehr RAM-Takt. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## reiner.oehl (16. Februar 2009)

so hab mal eben nochmal gebencht...bin ja noch anfänger dabei....
so meine 3DMark06 Points 12104 @E6750@2,8Ghz,9800GT @735/1000



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanielX (16. Februar 2009)

Schön wieder nen neuen bencher zu haben. 

Aber ließ dier mal das hier durch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html

Und mach lieber einfach einen Screen mit GPU-Z und CPU-Z, so kann man alles besser erkennen und es ist zu 99% richtig.

MfG DanielX


----------



## UnnerveD (16. Februar 2009)

oha.. das sieht ja düster aus mit meinen 10000 Punkten ^^ Aber ich gebe nicht auf - Problem wird wohl meine 48er sein - durch den 1GB Speicher ist sie nicht wirklich übertaktungsfreudig *grübel*, muss der Prozessor noch irgendwie daran glauben


----------



## boss3D (18. Februar 2009)

*14151 Marks* ... 

Sys. siehe Sig. Jetzt geht es erstmal ans Graka-OCn.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## B4umkuch3n (18. Februar 2009)

hey
der boss hat ja nen neue graka
schon wakü drauf oder machse das net mehr?


----------



## boss3D (18. Februar 2009)

Schau mal hier ...  

Ein allerletztes Mal werde ich es wagen, den Aquagratix draufzumontieren. Außerdem werde ich in Kürze noch das CoolerMaster HAF bestellen und dann das ganze System umziehen lassen.  

Jetzt aber btt!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Eiswolf93 (18. Februar 2009)

Hey,

ich konnte gestern ne 4350 von meinen Freund durchbenchen^^.

Ich bin jetzt 2. Platz in 01,03,05,06 und 3. in Vantage. Aqua ging irgendwie net.

Hier der 06 Screen


----------



## Pommes (18. Februar 2009)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Hey,
> Hier der 06 Screen



Sehr feiner CPU-Score mit der Graka


----------



## Equilibrium (18. Februar 2009)

Hier mal meine ist nicht viel, aber es reicht.


----------



## vivo (18. Februar 2009)

Hi

ich hab 12957 mit meinem system

cpu:Q9550
grafik:9800gt
board:MSI P6NGM-L
RAM:4gb

alles unter windows xp

lieg ich da gut im mittelfeld oder stimmt die zahl hinten und vorne nicht zu dem system ?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (18. Februar 2009)

@Equilibrium:

Ist das nicht ein bisschen wenig?

Mein Freund hat mit einem I7 920 auf 3,8 und einer GTX 260 20500 Punkte!

Hast du Vista oder XP?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## vivo (18. Februar 2009)

hey und was ist jetzt mit meinem ergebnis ?
ist das gut oder schlecht für den rechner ?


----------



## EGThunder (18. Februar 2009)

Non-OC komme ich auf 15625 Punkte.

Link: ORB - Compare

EG


----------



## B4umkuch3n (18. Februar 2009)

ja vivo dein score ist ok
könntest allerdings mit cpu oc einiges rausholen


----------



## DanielX (18. Februar 2009)

@rtxus

Hast du die Timmings denn auch auf 5-5-5-18 gestellt und dem RAM so bis 2,3V gegeben?

MfG DanielX


----------



## UnnerveD (18. Februar 2009)

je schärfer die timings, desto geringer das OC-Potenzial


----------



## DanielX (18. Februar 2009)

@rtxus

Allein durch das hoch setzen der Timmings wirst du sicherlich ca. 50-100Mhz höher kommen.

PS: Gibt genug Themen "Timmings vs Takt" kannst ja mal suchen dann siehts du schon was es für Unterschiede macht.

MfG DanielX


----------



## RomeoJ (18. Februar 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> Hier mal meine ist nicht viel, aber es reicht.



Die Punkte sind ja mal genial für non-OC...

@Eiswolf93

jepp ein Corei7 mit 3,8..lool..da ist betsimmt 1. die GraKa fett übertaktet und 2. der Ci7 auch um über 1Ghz übertaktet..

Also, ich hatte selbst mit meiner GTX295 "nur" 22k bei 3,8Ghz...

Wir wissen doch, das es Quad optimiert ist, bei Vantage sieht es anders aus..da dominiert @Equilibrium..


----------



## Mindfuck (18. Februar 2009)

15950


----------



## DonBes (19. Februar 2009)

also ich komm mit meine phenom 9950 BE,gigabyte GTX280,alles ungeoct und vista home premium nur auf 12900 pkte  irgendwas stinkt in meinem sys ich glaube es ist die graka -.- aber die ist 2 wochen alt...in was für einer auflösung bencht ihr denn?


----------



## RomeoJ (19. Februar 2009)

Moinsen,

endlich die 23k geknackt...mal gucken, wenn ich den V10 habe, ob ich ,mir mehr zutraue..

_*23175 Pkt*_...


----------



## True Monkey (19. Februar 2009)

^^fett..


----------



## Equilibrium (19. Februar 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> endlich die 23k geknackt...mal gucken, wenn ich den V10 habe, ob ich ,mir mehr zutraue..
> 
> _*23175 Pkt*_...


 

Die 23k schaffe ich auch, aber da muss ich meinen Quad echt zum schwitzen bringen.

Naja bei einem i7 ist es was einfacher, die rechnen was schneller als meiner.

aber das soll natürlich deine Points nicht schmälern


----------



## Equilibrium (19. Februar 2009)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> @Equilibrium:
> 
> Ist das nicht ein bisschen wenig?
> 
> ...


 

Naja da es beim 3DMARK06 eher auf die CPU ankommt( Ich hab nur eine Quad-CPU) ist das schon ok so.
außerdem rechnen die i7 schneller und besser als mein alter Quad zudem haben sie 8 kerne( 4 logische und 4 virtuelle Kerne, ergo doppelt soviele threads die verarbeitet werden).


----------



## True Monkey (19. Februar 2009)

Nur für dich Equilibrium..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## Equilibrium (19. Februar 2009)

Na wo bleiben denn die CPU und GPU einstellungen alla CPU-Z-GPU-Z?


----------



## True Monkey (19. Februar 2009)

^^Ich verrate doch nicht alles

4,583Ghz sieht man doch oder.


OK weil du es bist und ich ein netter Kerl




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist zwar ein älterer aber ich hoffe der beantwortet alle Fragen


----------



## DC1984 (19. Februar 2009)

*20078*
So, hier mal mein Bench! Also bei der CPU is noch etwas herauszuholen, aber der Mugen tuts einfach nicht mehr und vllt. noch 2-3 MHz bei der GPU!


----------



## Equilibrium (19. Februar 2009)

DC1984 schrieb:


> *20078*
> So, hier mal mein Bench! Also bei der CPU is noch etwas herauszuholen, aber der Mugen tuts einfach nicht mehr und vllt. noch 2-3 MHz bei der GPU!


 

sieht doch schon ganz gut aus!...aber deb Shader kannst noch auf 1535-1550 hoch ziehen und den Core Takt auf 760MHz. Bei mir läuft es soweit stable


----------



## DC1984 (19. Februar 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> sieht doch schon ganz gut aus!...aber deb Shader kannst noch auf 1535-1550 hoch ziehen und den Core Takt auf 760MHz. Bei mir läuft es soweit stable


Ja, wenn ich nächste woche mal Zeit habe und nen neuen CPU-Kühler, dann werd ich Graka mal bissl quälen. 4,5 GHz auf dem Q9650 werden dann auch gerockt.


----------



## Equilibrium (19. Februar 2009)

DC1984 schrieb:


> Ja, wenn ich nächste woche mal Zeit habe und nen neuen CPU-Kühler, dann werd ich Graka mal bissl quälen. 4,5 GHz auf dem Q9650 werden dann auch gerockt.


 

4,5Ghz ist auch sehr gut, nur nicht 24/7 tauglich bei deiner CPU denk ich.
aber da wirst auch nen Punktestand von ca. 23xxx erhalten, mehr nicht.


----------



## DC1984 (19. Februar 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> 4,5Ghz ist auch sehr gut, nur nicht 24/7 tauglich bei deiner CPU denk ich.
> aber da wirst auch nen Punktestand von ca. 23xxx erhalten, mehr nicht.


Hehe, natürlich nicht wobei ich "nur" ca. 1,46V brauche. Fahre mit meinen 3,6 GHz auf 24/7 aber super 
23k wären schon krass, hauptsache mehr als n Kumpel mit seiner GTX295 und Q9550


----------



## Equilibrium (19. Februar 2009)

DC1984 schrieb:


> Hehe, natürlich nicht wobei ich "nur" ca. 1,46V brauche. Fahre mit meinen 3,6 GHz auf 24/7 aber super
> 23k wären schon krass, hauptsache mehr als n Kumpel mit seiner GTX295 und Q9550


 
tja aber mehr Mhz du möchtest,umso mehr Vcore wirst du benötigen. schau mal in mein Profil, da kannst sehen, wieviel ich an  Vcore brauche für nur 4Ghz


----------



## RomeoJ (19. Februar 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Ich verrate doch nicht alles
> 
> 4,583Ghz sieht man doch oder.
> 
> ...




Alto melli....~4,6Ghz..das nenne ich mal eine Hausnummer..

Und coole score...

Ich muss mir dringend eine WaKü kaufen, dann werde ich meinen i7 mehr quälen...




DC1984 schrieb:


> Hehe, natürlich nicht wobei ich "nur" ca. 1,46V brauche. Fahre mit meinen 3,6 GHz auf 24/7 aber super
> 23k wären schon krass, hauptsache mehr als n Kumpel mit seiner GTX295 und Q9550



Nunja, wenn er richtig quälen würde, dann würde es eng aussehen bei dir und mit dem "mehr"..


----------



## o!m (19. Februar 2009)

@ DC1984: Warum werden auf deinem Screen zwei verschiedene 3DMark Scores angezeigt?


----------



## RomeoJ (19. Februar 2009)

lool...stimmt..du Adlerauge....wie kann denn sowas passieren ??

Ist der 19k vielleicht der letzte gespeicherte udn danach hast du nochmla gebencht mit anderen Settings um über 20k zu kommen..??


----------



## DonBes (19. Februar 2009)

so hier noch mal score mit gtx280 auf 670/1340/1150...

kann es sein dass irgendwas gravierendes bei mir nicht stimmt im sys???kann mir denn keiner helfen???kann doch nicht sein dass ich nicht mal über die 15k komme oder???


----------



## Sesfontain (19. Februar 2009)

Bei deiner sehr starken Graka limitiert eindeutig der Prozessor ,da nützt auch Graka OC nichts ,du siehst ja ,wie die Punkte angestiegen sind ,im Gegensatz zu deinem 1. Ergebnis...
Allgemein ist 3D Mark 06 aber auch ein sehr Cpu Lastiger Test


----------



## RomeoJ (19. Februar 2009)

Doch alles bestens...die AMD`s CPU`s sind nicht so stark in 3D06..und du hast ja "nur" 3Ghz von STOCK 2,66Ghz bei der CPU..das nur soll jetzt nicht herabwirkend wirken, aber für 3D06 ist es eben nicht viel..

Wirst einen gravierende Unterschied merken, wenn du extrem Übertaktest...quasie so ~ 3,8 etc..

EDIT://

Im Anhang mein Screen von meiner GTX280 mit ~3,3Ghz QX9650... und das waren auch nur knapp 16k..

Also alles tutti bei dir..


----------



## DonBes (19. Februar 2009)

aber ist es denn möglich dass es nur an der cpu liegt?ich mein is ja immerhin ein 4kern auf 3gh...da haben leute mit nem duo viel bessere ergebnisse...oder zb bei furmark da hab ich bei 1024x768 grad mal 6***pkt auf standardtakt,ist das normal?ich hab nämlich angst dass mit der graka was nicht stimmt und sie ist 2wochen alt...


----------



## RomeoJ (19. Februar 2009)

hehe...hier lese mal hier...


Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - 3D Mark 06 Punkte...!


hehe....also alles tutti...

Welche Marke ist deine GraKa..??


----------



## DonBes (19. Februar 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> hehe...hier lese mal hier...
> 
> 
> Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - 3D Mark 06 Punkte...!
> ...




na gut ihr beruhigt mich sehr  danke schon mal dafür es ist eine gigabyte...und natürlich auch für die antworten 


allerdings hast du bei dir einer 1280er auflösung und sm2 und sm3 score auch einige punkte mehr...hast du die graka geoct gehabt?


----------



## RomeoJ (19. Februar 2009)

DonBes schrieb:


> na gut ihr beruhigt mich sehr  danke schon mal dafür es ist eine gigabyte...und natürlich auch für die antworten
> 
> 
> allerdings hast du bei dir einer 1280er auflösung und sm2 und sm3 score auch einige punkte mehr...hast du die graka geoct gehabt?



nee..es war die GTX280 AMP! von Zotac glaube ich...oder die GTX280 XXX von XFX...das weiss ich nicht mehr..hatte beide schon bissel her..


----------



## Hupe (19. Februar 2009)

Bei mir gibts nun wieder ein Update. Dank dem Scythe geht jetzt etwas mehr bei der Graka. Habs aber noch nicht ganz ausgereizt

12.459 Punkte


----------



## DC1984 (19. Februar 2009)

@ RomeoJ: Naja, mir fehlen nur noch knapp 400 Punkte auf ihn 

wegen den 2 scores... ja, hatte beim Durchlauf davor den Treiber noch auf Qualität 

Hab jetzt mal n neuen Durchlauf gemacht, mit dem neuen WHQL Treiber und n bischen mehr Takt: *20606*


----------



## RomeoJ (19. Februar 2009)

DC1984 schrieb:


> @ RomeoJ: Naja, mir fehlen nur noch knapp 400 Punkte auf ihn
> 
> wegen den 2 scores... ja, hatte beim Durchlauf davor den Treiber noch auf *Qualität*
> 
> Hab jetzt mal n neuen Durchlauf gemacht, mit dem neuen WHQL Treiber und n bischen mehr Takt: *20606*



und wo hast denn jetzt ??? Das brachte dann knapp 1k Punkte ??


----------



## SlimShady99 (19. Februar 2009)

moin,
ich hab grade mal den 3dmark 06 durchlaufen lassen - dabei komme ich auf 10816 Punkte. Frage: Ist das in Ordnung für meine Komponenten?

CPU: Intel C2D E6550@2580 MHz
GraKa: ATI Hd 4850@stock
Ram: OCZ Reaper 2GB@370MHz@4-4-4-15
MoBo: Asus P5Q




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (19. Februar 2009)

so hab die karte nochmal weiter getrieben und noch ein paar punkte rausgeholt


----------



## SolidBadBoy (19. Februar 2009)

SlimShady99 schrieb:


> moin,
> ich hab grade mal den 3dmark 06 durchlaufen lassen - dabei komme ich auf 10816 Punkte. Frage: Ist das in Ordnung für meine Komponenten?
> 
> CPU: Intel C2D E6550@2580 MHz
> ...



ich find dein rekord etwas wenig ich hab sogar mehr rausbekommen

auf standard takt hab ich rund 9900P und bei oc auf 3,42Ghz mal locker 12100P


----------



## Equilibrium (20. Februar 2009)

B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> so hab die karte nochmal weiter getrieben und noch ein paar punkte rausgeholt


 

Beim 3DMARK06 kommt es nicht so sehr auf die Graka an, vielmehr aber um den Prozi. Den musst quälen, damit Du auf eine gute Punktzahl kommst.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (20. Februar 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> Beim 3DMARK06 kommt es nicht so sehr auf die Graka an, vielmehr aber um den Prozi. Den musst quälen, damit Du auf eine gute Punktzahl kommst.


der will leider nicht weiter
hab durch graka oc aber immerhin noch 500-600punkte geholt


----------



## DC1984 (20. Februar 2009)

B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> der will leider nicht weiter


Das glaub ich... Ist ja ein Core 2 Duo der ersten Stunde. Reicht eigentlich zum Zocken aus, aber willst dir nich trotzdem mal n neuen gönnen? z.B.: E8400


----------



## B4umkuch3n (20. Februar 2009)

DC1984 schrieb:


> Das glaub ich... Ist ja ein Core 2 Duo der ersten Stunde. Reicht eigentlich zum Zocken aus, aber willst dir nich trotzdem mal n neuen gönnen? z.B.: E8400


wollen schon
hab aber momentan nicht genug geld weil ich alles für mein neues mountainbike ausgegeben hab


----------



## DC1984 (20. Februar 2009)

Na da muss man Priorritäten legen 
Aber gibt hier recht viele Mountainbiker im Forum, da müsste man mal so n OT-Thread anlegen... Fahre übrigens selbst auch, (hab n Cannondale Caad3) muss auch demnächst wieder was investieren.


----------



## True Monkey (20. Februar 2009)

P5Q-pro...88er GTS 640mb.....Q6600 @ 3,6Ghz ....Cell Shock 800@1200Mhz   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (20. Februar 2009)

DC1984 schrieb:


> Na da muss man Priorritäten legen
> Aber gibt hier recht viele Mountainbiker im Forum, da müsste man mal so n OT-Thread anlegen... Fahre übrigens selbst auch, (hab n Cannondale Caad3) muss auch demnächst wieder was investieren.



hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/2920-freizeitsport-mountainbike-83.html



True Monkey schrieb:


> P5Q-pro...88er GTS 640mb.....Q6600 @ 3,6Ghz ....Cell Shock 800@1200Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


garnicht übel
und die cellshocks sind schon was feines


----------



## True Monkey (20. Februar 2009)

^^Jepp...habe ja nicht nur ich

Und jetzt setze ich noch mal eine für PhysX dazu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erst mal ohne mit ein ein klein wenig mehr Takt.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (20. Februar 2009)

hab hier auch nochma nen screen mit meiner alten 2900xt
bei der karte hat das übertakten echt laune gemacht


----------



## True Monkey (20. Februar 2009)

^^gute CPU  oder besser gesagt gutes OC


----------



## B4umkuch3n (20. Februar 2009)

danke 
mehr ist aber leider nicht möglich egal was ich mache
wenn ich wieder geld in der tasche habe wird eine q9550 gekauft und vllt pack ich dann die 20k


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (20. Februar 2009)

So, hba heute mal wieder gebencht.
Zwar nur auf Standartsettings also c2d e7200 @ 3,8 GHz und ne 9800gtx+ @ 800/2020/1250, aber...
wie findet ihrs?


----------



## True Monkey (20. Februar 2009)

B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> danke
> mehr ist aber leider nicht möglich egal was ich mache
> wenn ich wieder geld in der tasche habe wird eine q9550 gekauft und vllt pack ich dann die 20k


 
Dafür brauchst du ein E8600(4,5Ghz) dann sollte das mit der Karte (9800GTX2)klappen.

Dafür ist ein Quad nicht nötig

Jetzt mal P5Q-pro...9800GT...Q6600 @3,6Ghz....Cell Shock 800@ 1200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hihi


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (20. Februar 2009)

das schaut doch alles mal schön aus.......
keep it up
mfg


----------



## B4umkuch3n (20. Februar 2009)

hey sach ma wo hast du plötzlicxh die ganzen karten herbekommen?
vllt kann ich am nächsten wochenende mal zwei 4870 auftreiben und ein bisl benchen
mein board hat zwar nur 8lanes bei cf aber mehr punkte als mit der gx2 sollten dabei rumkommen


----------



## True Monkey (20. Februar 2009)

^^mein Kumpel hat ein PC shop.......und ich helfe da aus...OC


----------



## B4umkuch3n (20. Februar 2009)

das is doch ma ne geile sache
kannst du dir da nicht ma zwei gtx295 oder sowas besorgen?


----------



## True Monkey (20. Februar 2009)

^^haha...nee so groß ist sein Shop auch nicht ,ich habe nur die möglichkeiten bei den Rechnern die ich zum OC mit nach Hause nehme mal die Karten auf meine Sys zum testen zu setzten. 
Jetzt laufen gerade die 9800er mit der 88er gts als Phsyik X bringt aber im 3dmo6 nix ,glaube ich.
Wahrscheinlich nur im Vantage ....dafür müßte ich sie aber auf ein anderes Sys von mir setzen (wegen Vista)
Wird aber schwierig für mich heute........trinke gerade habe Geburstag
Pic folgt gleich.


----------



## Equilibrium (20. Februar 2009)

Na denn mal Prost


----------



## B4umkuch3n (20. Februar 2009)

na dann ma


----------



## True Monkey (20. Februar 2009)

@Equilibrium B4umkuch3n
Danke.....Prost

Jetzt mal

P5Q-pro...9800gt...Q6600@3,6Ghz....Cell Shock 800 @1200...8800gts als PhsyX

musste mit den Takt ein wenig runtergehen.......und bringt wie gedacht nix




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich brech ab...schaut mal  *All systems---Systems in total -1*


----------



## Equilibrium (20. Februar 2009)

NA warum wohl nicht, Da ich schonmal geschrieben habe, dass 3DMARK06 eher auf CPU anspricht, als auf die Graka.

Bei Vantage wirst wohl mehr reißen können.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (20. Februar 2009)

jo im vatagne bring physx aufjedenfall deutlich was


----------



## True Monkey (20. Februar 2009)

^^Ich weiß habe jetzt aber keinen Bock alles aufs P5N-d zu packen oder auf dem anderen Sys extra Vista draufzuknallen.

Trinke lieber ...das was B4umkuch3n als Bild hat

Macht auch Spass


----------



## Equilibrium (20. Februar 2009)

Na los doch!...wir wollen Ergebnisse sehen.


----------



## True Monkey (20. Februar 2009)

^^Ich kann kaum noch tippen....das geht sonst in die Hose....

jaa nenn mich ruhig einen Feigling....egal hauptsache blau...haha


----------



## B4umkuch3n (20. Februar 2009)

nene trink du ma schön weiter 
ist ja immerhin dein geburtstag


----------



## Equilibrium (20. Februar 2009)

genau Blau ist keine Farbe, sondern ein Zustand


----------



## True Monkey (20. Februar 2009)

^^ein lustiger

vllt sollte ichs mal mit einem E6850@ ?? probieren...hihi
und wenn ich alles zerlegt habe meld ich mich vom Rechner meiner Tochter ,der habe ich heute I ned eingerichtet(man weiß ja nie wann man des braucht )


----------



## B4umkuch3n (20. Februar 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^ein lustiger
> 
> vllt sollte ichs mal mit einem E6850@ ?? probieren...hihi
> und wenn ich alles zerlegt habe meld ich mich vom Rechner meiner Tochter ,der habe ich heute I ned eingerichtet(man weiß ja nie wann man des braucht )


was bringt dir das mit einem e6850?
der q6600 ist hierbei doch deutlich schneller

aber las dich nciht vom basteln abhalten


<---Nr.1000


----------



## True Monkey (20. Februar 2009)

^^^Kommt drauf an wie hoch ich den bringe

obwohl hatte ich ja schon drauf...muß ich aber eh zurückbauen...wenn da nicht der Ninja wär,der ist riesig und ich komm nicht an die Push Pins dran ohne das Board rauszunehmen..

Aber ich glaube auch das wird weniger statt mehr.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (20. Februar 2009)

jungs bei mir ist ausversehen ein pin abgebrochen
bei 2,6 Ghz hatte ich  9900P im 3dMark06 test jetzt hab ich bei übertaktung auf 2,73Ghz grade mal 8660P jetzt will ich mal sehen wenn ich ihn wieder auf 3,42Ghz übertakte was dabei rauskommt 
also bei 3,42 Ghz hatte ich 12100P rausbekommen mal sehen was das ergebnis morgen bringt.


----------



## True Monkey (20. Februar 2009)

^^Oh Oh 
Hört sich nicht gut an

Meine Operation ist geglückt(Trotz geschätzter 1,? Promille )

Fahre gerade mal hoch,takte und bench dann....mal schauen


----------



## B4umkuch3n (20. Februar 2009)

cool
leg dich ordentlich ins zeug damit was gutes bei rauskommt


----------



## True Monkey (20. Februar 2009)

So erster Versuch 
13417P

P5Q-pro...9800gt....E6850 @ 3,6Ghz....Cell Shock 800 @ 1200....8800gts alsPhsyX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erst mal für den Anfang als direkt vergleich zum Q6600


----------



## True Monkey (21. Februar 2009)

Update
13638P

P5Q-pro...9800gt....E6850 @ *3,825Ghz*....Cell Shock 800 @ 1122....8800gts alsPhsyX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja


----------



## B4umkuch3n (21. Februar 2009)

mach lieber den quad wieder drauf der hat eine bessere leitung


----------



## True Monkey (21. Februar 2009)

^^Guten Morgen

Den habe ich schon nicht mehr da.
Als nächstes kommt ein E4300 auf das sys für Super PI und dann ein E8400 der dann auch darauf bleibt.
Aber du hast es richtig erkannt der Q6600 hatte bis jetzt am meisten gebracht wollte aber unter Luft nicht mehr wie 3,6 stabil machen.
Hoffe mal das wenn der E8400 drauf ist der dann unter Luft höher geht 4,? Ghz.
Mal abwarten was der dann bringt,habe jetzt ja ein paar vergleichswerte.
Warum ist eigentlich meine Tastatur heute so laut.....man habe ich einen Schädel.
Wollte gestern eigentlich den E6850 noch höher testen habe mir dabei aber dann das Windows geschossen.

Jacky sei dank.
Läuft aber schon wieder,....mal schauen ob noch was geht.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (21. Februar 2009)

echt du glücklicher
bekommst immer nen haufen sachen zum testen
und ich hock hier aufm meinem dummen e6400 und der gx2 rum die nciht weiter wollen


----------



## True Monkey (21. Februar 2009)

^^Klar ist ganz nett wenn man immer mal was anderes zum testen da hat.
Verschafft einem einen ganz guten überblick.
Bin aber auch schon mal dabei auf die fre.... gefallen als ich auf mein Wakü sys(P5n-d)zu schnell den core gewechselt habe ohne danach meine Schlauchanschlüsse zu überprüfen.
Hat mich eine Graka gekostet wegen zwei lausigen tropfen Wasser.

Aber selbst mit dem gleichen core und Graka kann man doch eine  Menge machen(Treiber,takt,und ganz nette rams hast du doch auch)

Funzt das bei dir ?

Evga GPU Voltage Tuner v1.0 als Download veröffentlicht - Evga GPU Voltage Tuner v.1.0, Download

Nächste Woche könnte es sein das ich was neues auf meinen P5n-d habe,das mir dann viel Spass bereiten könnte........


----------



## B4umkuch3n (21. Februar 2009)

hab ich nciht getestet weil ich dafü ein anderes tool habe
allerdings ist bei der gx2 relativ schnell schluss weil es keine alternativen kühler dafür gibt
ein bisschen gespielt habe ich damit schon
der letzte screen war glaub ich mit 1.2v und nicht mit den normalen 1.15

joa die rams sind schon was feines laufen momentan mit 920mhz und 4,4,4,12
vllt schraub ich den takt aber einfach nochmal ein bisschen nach oben


----------



## True Monkey (21. Februar 2009)

^^Seite aufmachen 120er lüfter davorstellen der auf die Graka bläst sollte helfen ein wenig höher gehen zu können.

Meine Rams laufen bei 5-5-5-15 max auf 1200 2,36v...6-6-6-18 max auf 1360 2,42v

@Equilibrium

Aua ist kein Ausdruck dafür wie ich mich heute fühle.


----------



## Equilibrium (21. Februar 2009)

Ich nehm sogar weniger Vcore zum takten....hehe klappt mit einer gtx 280 super. bin von 1,188mV auf 1,000mv gegangen und habe keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (21. Februar 2009)

seite is schon auf und nen extra lüfter hab ich auch schon drauf
belibt wohl nurnoch die lösung "fenster auf"
hab meine noch cniht getestet aber Dr.House hat gemeint das irgendwo bei 660-670mhz ist ende

@Equilibrium
ja normal ist meine auch undervoltet
läuft normal mit 0.95V und nicht mit den normalen 1.15V


----------



## True Monkey (21. Februar 2009)

^^hehe wir haben sie beide von Dr House gekauft (680 machen meine mit)


----------



## Equilibrium (21. Februar 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^hehe wir haben sie beide von Dr House gekauft (680 machen meine mit)


 

Na Du bekommst ja bald neue!...mit denen geht schon einiges mehr!!

*war so dolle gestern?*


----------



## B4umkuch3n (21. Februar 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> Na Du bekommst ja bald neue!...mit denen geht schon einiges mehr!!


welche
muss ja eigentlich DDR3 sein oder?
viel bessere DDR2 gibts glaub ich net


----------



## True Monkey (21. Februar 2009)

^^ er hat uns falsch verstanden,...und er weiß was mein upgrade istGrakas


----------



## SolidBadBoy (21. Februar 2009)

also ich hab jetzt auf 3,406Ghz getaket und hab 11800P genau rausbekommen sprich ich hab statt 12100 als der pin noch dran war nur 300P abweichung damit kann ich leben


----------



## True Monkey (21. Februar 2009)

^^Hast du mal mehrere Durchläufe gemacht ?
Abweichungen von 200-300 p sind schon mal möglich.
Vllt hattest du letztesmal ein besonders guten und jetzt einen schlechteren erwischt.
Einfach mehrere Durchläufe machen.
Vllt macht es ja gar nichts aus das ein Pin fehlt.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (21. Februar 2009)

das dauert mir zu lange.
man muss es positiv sehen es ist god sei dank nichts schlimmes passiert.
solange mein sys jedes spiel auf einer angemessen auflösung abspielt bin ich zufrienden und werde auch keine neue hardware kaufen!
bisher kann ich sogar crysis auf höchster auflosung(1280x1024) und detalis spielen und das unter windows Se7ven.
mein sys sieht ihr weiter unten.


----------



## Dr.House (21. Februar 2009)

@ True Monkey
@ B4umkuch3n

Die CellShock brauchen ordentlich Spannung um zu laufen.

Bei 2,5 Volt machen beide Kits 630-650 locker ,je nach Board bei 5-5-5-15 stabil.  Der Speicher macht ordentlich Spaß.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (21. Februar 2009)

sach ma house
auf dem t power läuft der speicher doch normal mit 1.8V oder?


----------



## True Monkey (21. Februar 2009)

@Dr House
Grüß dich
Meine laufen auf einem P5Q-pro stabil mit 2,36v bei 600.(5-5-5-15)
Der beste Kauf des letzten Jahres.
Ich bin mehr als zufrieden damit.

Nochmal Danke.


----------



## Dr.House (22. Februar 2009)

@ True Monkey

Grüß dich auch.

Der Speicher ist echt gut,wie versprochen-sind halt D9GMH .
Dagegen ist dein Board P5Q-Pro eher Mittelmaß.
Hatte auch mal eins und ab FSB 525 war schwierig. Mehr als 540 instabil war nicht drin,aber um eunen 8600 unter Wakü auszufahren reicht es.


----------



## Xion4 (22. Februar 2009)

So, nun da mein Q9650 habe ich mich mal rangewagt, mein MAX mit nem Q6700 waren 17082 Punkte, mit einer HD4870 512 MB (natürlich auch Oced)

Da ich mal schauen wollte was rauszuholen ist, gestern mal getaktet, auf 4,0Ghz ca, 17500Punkte. Heute mal geschaut, auf 4,2Ghz @ 1,275V 

Und dabei kam das hier raus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank auch an House, der mir noch den ein oder anderen Tip gegeben hat.

Temps waren max 66°C unter nem IFX-14. 4,4Ghz versucht, aber 3dmark hat abgebrochen, reicht auch erstmal, da ich wenn nur weitergehen würde mit einer WaKü.
Es sollte noch ein wenig was drin sein, der hat ne VID von 1,10V *Klasse*


----------



## Pommes (22. Februar 2009)

Ich denke ich kann zufrieden sein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artas (22. Februar 2009)

mein pc schaft mit standarttakt unter xp so um die 1020punkte im 3dmark06 
mein system:
intel core 2 dou e6750
geforce 9800gt 256mb
coirsair 2gb 800mhz 
abit i-n73h
auf wie viel könnte ich evtl meine cpu übertakten


----------



## DanielX (22. Februar 2009)

@light-clocker

Ich find den CPU-Score aber mal sehr niedrig im Vergleich zu meinem und die 90Mhz können es ja auch nicht sein.

Was fährst du für nen FSB mit deinem Quad, ich hab 450MHz.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Pommes (22. Februar 2009)

390 Mhz FSB. Aber da du einen Quad benutzt, kann man uns damit schlecht vergleichen


----------



## DanielX (23. Februar 2009)

light-clocker schrieb:


> 390 Mhz FSB. Aber da du einen Quad benutzt, kann man uns damit schlecht vergleichen



OMG, man kann ja mal ein Q mit nem E verwechseln. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## TryToShutMeUp (23. Februar 2009)

so ich poste mal mein ergebniss, ich sag nur WaKü ftw.  
21736 Punkte


----------



## True Monkey (23. Februar 2009)

^^Fett

So muß es sein.

Edit
@Equilibrium
Was heißt da fast dasselbe Sys ....du hast zwei davon


----------



## Equilibrium (23. Februar 2009)

jap Spitzenklasse. warumbekomme ich das denn nicht so hin?

hab soweit fast dasselbe System

@ True Monkey  ja stimmt. Irgendwas mach ich falsch.


----------



## userNr.8 (23. Februar 2009)

ich hab mit meinem Systen  und Grafikkarte auf 775-1000 MhZ nur 12144 P.
Das find ich mal extrem wenig da ich mit meiner 8800Gt schon 12728 P. gehabt habe


----------



## Daen (23. Februar 2009)

Mein Sys:

Intel Quad 9550 (OC 3,4GHz)
2x 2048 PC3 OCZ 1600MHz Speicher
GA-X48T-DQ6 Mainboard
Asus ENGTX 280 - 1024 MB Ram (nicht OC)

Nun das Ergebnis 18990 - siehe Anhang

MfG Daen


----------



## RomeoJ (23. Februar 2009)

@TryToShutMeUp

sieht doch mal richtig geil aus..und richtig gut die GraKa geOC`ed..

Hat die auch WaKü..?? Und ein VoltMod..??


----------



## Equilibrium (23. Februar 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> @TryToShutMeUp
> 
> sieht doch mal richtig geil aus..und richtig gut die GraKa geOC`ed..
> 
> Hat die auch WaKü..?? Und ein VoltMod..??


 


Voltmod brauchst Du für den Takt nicht.
Habe meine 280gtx auf 760/1535/1323 gebracht,allerdings mit WAKÜ!

und läuft auch Stabil


----------



## TryToShutMeUp (23. Februar 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> Voltmod brauchst Du für den Takt nicht.
> Habe meine 280gtx auf 760/1535/1323 gebracht,allerdings mit WAKÜ!
> 
> und läuft auch Stabil



bei mir hat alles WaKü: Prozessor, Graka, Mainboard und festplatten. 

ich hatte meine auch schon höher getaktet am anfang, und ergebnisser über 22K gehabt. hab sie aber wieder zurück getaktet und "nur" leicht übertaktet weil es so auch reicht als haupt rechner. für spiele wie crysis wo jedes fps gebraucht wurde quällte sich die graka auch mit hohen takt rum.


----------



## nonameprodukt (24. Februar 2009)

joa, ich hab 10737 punkte mit nem X4 9850 und ne HD4830, ohne oc.

Is das OK für das sys??


----------



## Pommes (24. Februar 2009)

Der erhoffte Punktesprung ist ausgeblieben 
~100 Mhz mehr CPU-Takt und 100 Punkte mehr 
Ich denke der 533er Ram ist mit seinen 400 Mhz am Ende.


----------



## Xion4 (24. Februar 2009)

Also für das System sind die 13k doch echt gut.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (24. Februar 2009)

light-clocker schrieb:


> Ich denke der 533er Ram ist mit seinen 400 Mhz am Ende.


das ist für die rams doch eigentlich gut
was hast genau für welche?


----------



## Pommes (24. Februar 2009)

Ich find auch geil dass sie die 400 Mhz packen. Mehr kann ich glaube auch nicht erwarten 
Es ist original Qimonda 64T128020HU3.7B RAM 
2x 1024 MB DDR2-533 MHZ. Für den Rechner reichen die voll aus


----------



## B4umkuch3n (24. Februar 2009)

mhm
sagt mir jetzt nix ist aber ein schöne ergebnis finde ich
und eigentlich reichen 400mhz für einen quad ja auch aus


----------



## SolidBadBoy (25. Februar 2009)

was krigt denn so ein phenomII mit einer 4870(512Mb) an punkten bei 3d Mark06 test(auflösung 1280x1024, standard settings) raus?

es können auch eine andere auflösung sein von mir aus aber bitte die hardware solte schon ähnlich sein!
das sys kann von mir aus auch übertaktet sein.

bitte verlinkt mich nich auf die futuremark seite da kammen ergebnisse die locker mal 22000P rausbekommen haben bei einem sys: 940BE @ 4ghz und graka 4870(512Mb).
und des will ich nicht so ganz glauben das der so schnell ist!

im pcgh forum hat einer seinen i7 auf 3,7ghz oder so gebracht und mit seiner 295gtx hat er NUR rund 2100P rausbekommen.
deswegen frag ich hier ob irgendjemand hilfreiche infos für mich hat.


----------



## o!m (25. Februar 2009)

HWBotBenchmarkResults


----------



## vivo (25. Februar 2009)

HI

was haltet ihr von meinem Ergebnis

ist alles im orginalzustand und nicht OC(ich habs mal probiert meinen prozessor höher zunehmen(3ghz) aber mein board MSI P6NGM-L und mein RAM 667 machen da irgendwie nciht mit, da viel immer der 3 kern aus oder er taktete sich selber runter
naja muss ich halt so lassen 

ist ja auch nciht so schlecht ODER ???


----------



## RomeoJ (25. Februar 2009)

Hey,

mal ein Update...

_*13878 Pkt...*_

Mit meinem Ci7 @3,8Ghz in 24/7 Settings... und einer 88GTS (G92) Aplha Dog Edition (non-oc) von Klutten...

ganze 10k Punkte unterschied zu meiner lieben GTX295..


----------



## True Monkey (25. Februar 2009)

@RomeoJ
Auch eine 88er gts mit einem Q6600 bei 3,6Ghz 


Ok die takte an der Karte sind angehoben aber kein Ci7 und nicht bei 3,8Ghz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomeoJ (25. Februar 2009)

jepp...der profitiert absolut nicht von HT`s der 3D06.. 


Und die GTS ist viel zu schwach für den Ci7...aber was solls..

EDIT://

Schau mal deine VCore an...im IDLE bei 1,488v...heavy..was hast unter Last..zB. Prime,..??


----------



## ahe1977 (25. Februar 2009)

@RomeoJ

Hi

finde deine SM2 und SM3 Werte sind zu wenig!

meine 8800GT skaliert sehr gut mit mehr CPU-Takt--warum bei dir nicht

und die GTS sollte ja "besser" sein als eine GT oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Februar 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Schau mal deine VCore an...im IDLE bei 1,488v...heavy..was hast unter Last..zB. Prime,..??


 
Die werte waren nur eben mal schnell eingesetzt um eine Durchlauf zu machen.
An dem Tag waren 4 Cores auf dem Brett mit verschiedenen Karten

@ahe1977
Die Gt sind besser ich schieb gleich mal ein Pic mit gleichen Einstellungen und eine 98oo GT hinterher wenn ich es wiederfinde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist eine 9800gt


----------



## RomeoJ (25. Februar 2009)

@ahe1977

nunja kein Plan..vielleicht liegt es an dem Ci7 das der nicht so gut skaliert mit der CPU.. 

Aber weisst, ja eigentlich hat smt 3.0 nichts mit cpu zu tun..aber, ich weiss sonst nicht woran das liegt..

Ich denke 13k Pkt sind ohkai..


----------



## Dr.House (25. Februar 2009)

True Monkey bencht unter XP
und 
RomeoJ unter Vista.

Allein das macht mindestens 1000 Punkte mehr für XP....deswegen das schwache Ergebnis(Unter XP wären das knapp 15 k) von RomeoJ . Und der Core i7 langweilt sich mit der GTS.

Da braucht man ne X2 Karte und der Zug rollt und rollt.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Februar 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> *Treu *Monkey bencht unter XP
> und
> RomeoJ unter Vista.


 
Wer ist das ? 

Und warum verräts du mich.....

Aber ernsthaft mal,wenn ich auf dem P5n-d benche wo ich beides draufhabe ist der unterschied gerade mal 400 p groß.(Bei knapp 20k)


----------



## Dr.House (25. Februar 2009)

Upps vertippt.... Sorry 

Muss nicht immer so groß sein ,der Unterschied. Ist aber meistens .
Die neuesten Treiber haben da was gebracht,wenn nur 400 Punkte Unterschied.


----------



## Genim2008 (25. Februar 2009)

DonBes schrieb:


> hier mal ein screeny
> also ich mach das mit dem upload grad zum ersten mal
> 
> hoffe es klappt




jep hat geklappt aber du hast nich die standart settings eingestellt. Deswegen sind es so wening P. neine Auflösung beträht 1400xX aber das ist nicht standart


----------



## SolidBadBoy (25. Februar 2009)

@olm   danke 

tatsächlich die phenomsII können mit übertakteter graka und prozz locker die 20000P marke 

da schafft der i7 doch deutlich mehr als ein phenomII aber von preis und von der leistung hat der phenomII die nase vorn!

na mal abwarten wenn der 950 und der 945BE rauskommen 
950 wurde ja kruzfristig beschlossen das er gebaut wird
ich nehme an die haben das extra gemacht weil dem 950 seine leistung identisch mit dem i7 920 ist.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (25. Februar 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Da braucht man ne X2 Karte und der Zug rollt und rollt.


die hat er ja glücklicherweise auch


----------



## vivo (26. Februar 2009)

HI

was haltet ihr von meinem Ergebnis

ist alles im orginalzustand und nicht OC(ich habs mal probiert meinen prozessor höher zunehmen(3ghz) aber mein board MSI P6NGM-L und mein RAM 667 machen da irgendwie nciht mit, da viel immer der 3 kern aus oder er taktete sich selber runter
naja muss ich halt so lassen 

ist ja auch nciht so schlecht ODER ???


----------



## Equilibrium (26. Februar 2009)

NA für non OC sieht das doch schon ganz gut aus.


----------



## Portvv (26. Februar 2009)

Nun will ich auchmal wieder 3D Marken

Die Graka ist non OC, System siehe Sig


----------



## XCalloni (26. Februar 2009)

Ich schaff maximal 13950 Punkte in 3d mark 06, bei q6600@3ghz und graka 8800gt@730/19xx/970 mhz.... noch keine neue graka die nächsten wochen....

non oced schaff ich max. 12000 punkte...........


----------



## widder0815 (26. Februar 2009)

Hello euch ,hir ist mein ergebnis und ich habe noch eine frage dazu.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=77962&stc=1&d=1235655950
Kann mir einer mal erklären,wie der Mark das ergebnis zusammenrechnet.
Zb.Hat XCalloni (wenn man seine werte zusammenrechnet) 24015 punkte, und angezeigt werden 20682 p(ungefähr 15% wenieger).
Bei meinen ergebnis , wärens 14175 und Real sind es 12357(mit xp hatte ich fast 1000 mehr), und auch wie bei XCalloni -15%.
Also zieht der mark grundsätzlich immer 15% ab,oder wie
Warum zeigt der Mark bei mir 3600Mhz an(im Vista Leistungstest auch) aber cpuz meine Realen 3200Mhz?


----------



## True Monkey (26. Februar 2009)

^^Wegen dem core speed ....das liegt daran das du den Multi runtergestell hast und 3dm06 das nicht rafft.....geht von 9 aus
Die Punkte werden nicht addiert,sondern für jeden Test wird eine Umrechnungsformel eingesetzt.Der core wird nicht so hoch multipliziert da sonst ein sehr schnelles Core sys besser abschneiden würde wie ein sehr Gutes Grakasys.
Bei XP ist das Ergebniss immer besser da Vista mehr speicher benötigt wie XP.
Also ist bei XP mehr freier ram zu verfügung.


----------



## widder0815 (26. Februar 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Wegen dem core speed ....das liegt daran das du den Multi runtergestell hast und 3dm06 das nicht rafft.....geht von 9 aus
> Die Punkte werden nicht addiert,sondern für jeden Test wird eine Umrechnungsformel eingesetzt.Der core wird nicht so hoch multipliziert da sonst ein sehr schnelles Core sys besser abschneiden würde wie ein sehr Gutes Grakasys.
> Bei XP ist das Ergebniss immer besser da Vista mehr speicher benötigt wie XP.
> Also ist bei XP mehr freier ram zu verfügung.


Aber warum ?Ich habe mit dem gleichen Sys, bei Xp 2,8gb zur verfügung gehabt(von ursprünglich 3,3 erkanntem),und unter Vista sogar 2,9( von 4gb erkanntem Ram)


----------



## True Monkey (26. Februar 2009)

Hat auch mit den Treibern zu tun.
Bei den neueren Treibern ist der Unterschied nicht mehr so groß.

Genaueres weiß ich leider auch nicht,denke aber auch das unter Vista der Rechner mehr mit sich selbst beschäftigt ist wie unter XP.


----------



## ahe1977 (26. Februar 2009)

@RomeoJ

Also meine 88gt macht mit mehr CPU-Takt auch mehr SM-Punkte !
Graka gleicher Takt!

Guckst du hier

4164MHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4376MHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OK


----------



## stefan667 (27. Februar 2009)

Hi,
ich hab 15333 Punkte erreicht.

Q6600 @ 3500 Mhz
2x  XFX 8800 GTX SLI
8 GB GEIL Black Dragon DDR 800 5-5-5-12
ASUS STRIKER Formula II 780i
Vista Ultimate 64 Bit

Hab eigentlich mehr erwartet, wegen SLI und so...    
Kann ich noch was machen, das ich noch ein bissel mehr mehr Punkte bekomme?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (27. Februar 2009)

Hi

Hierfür habe ich 5,5 Punkte im HwBot bekommen^^

Die Cpu hat aber noch ein sehr großes Potenzial!

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (27. Februar 2009)

Nur, dass kein einziges Teil dieses Pcs ihm gehört, is alles geforcefreaks zeuch 
Naja, ich hab auch mal mim i7 vom Geforcefrak und meiner 9800gtx+ gebencht:


----------



## Portvv (27. Februar 2009)

so das muss ich ja mal da gegen halten hab zwar nicht die 4200 mhz geschafft aber immerhin die 4000 mhz , für einen A Batch schon ganz ordentlich. Graka ist nicht übertaktet


----------



## der Jo (27. Februar 2009)

Moin.

Sind ja teilweise heftige Ergebnisse hier, aber irgendwie kann ich mich da noch nicht ganz einordnen...

Hab nen Q6600 @ 3,2 mit einer 4830 und DDR2-800
damit krieg ich ~~ 14900 3dMarks 06 allerdings in der demo.

Bencht ihr alle mit der Full?

werd heut abend mal 3,6Ghz benchen, hab ich bis jetzt nicht weil er dann 1,46V braucht, was mir zuviel ist.

Und Ramtakt bringt auch Punkte? dann werd ich mal von 800 @ 4-4-4-12 auf ~~1000 @ 5-5-5-15 gehen...


----------



## Felix1509 (27. Februar 2009)

Also ich hab das gefühl das bei mir iwas nicht richtig rund läuft!

Habe mit meinem System (siehe Sigantur!) "nur" 19k Cockmarks () 
Müsste das nicht eigenlich mehr sein? o.O


----------



## Portvv (27. Februar 2009)

theoretisch ja und praktisch nein die ati riege erreicht generell weniger punkte im 3d mark als vergleichbare nvidia modelle. aber eigentlich solltest du die 20000 marke packen da ja deine cpu mit 3,6 ghz rennt u7nd du ein cf system hast wie viel cpu score ,sm2 und sm3 erreichst du??


----------



## non_believer (27. Februar 2009)

*delete*


----------



## Felix1509 (27. Februar 2009)

Portvv schrieb:


> theoretisch ja und praktisch nein die ati riege erreicht generell weniger punkte im 3d mark als vergleichbare nvidia modelle. aber eigentlich solltest du die 20000 marke packen da ja deine cpu mit 3,6 ghz rennt u7nd du ein cf system hast wie viel cpu score ,sm2 und sm3 erreichst du??



SM 2.0: 7209
SM 3.0: 9410
CPU: 5691

Is CPU nicht ein bissle wenig? Die CPU lief bei dem Bench immerhin 4GHz -.-


----------



## Portvv (27. Februar 2009)

SM2 Score ist schon ein bissen wenig , bei der cpu score hab ich auch 2000  scores mehr , hast du deine x2 oc oder nicht ,wenn nicht probier was aus der karte raus zuholen


----------



## f3rr1s (27. Februar 2009)

Erster Bench mit P II 940 

17790


----------



## True Monkey (28. Februar 2009)

Erster run mit *Q9650* auf P5q-pro mit einer 88er gts 640mb




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3,0 Ghz


----------



## 8800 GT (28. Februar 2009)

Hier mal mein prozzi auf 3,82 GHZ mit nur 1,24 Vcore!


----------



## Xion4 (28. Februar 2009)

Net schlecht, konnte vorhin nen run mit 4,3Ghz machen. Gab etwas mehr als 18100 Punkte, Vielleicht morgen nochmal mit 4,4ghz, wird aber schon arg warm. Musste ihm für die 4,3ghz schon über 1,3Vcore geben, wenn man bedenkt, 4,0@1,225V.


----------



## 8800 GT (28. Februar 2009)

Ich kann leider net höher, da mein 800 MHZ Billig RAM bei mehr als 910 MHZ den Dienst verweigert. Aber für einen Q9550 C1 find ich 1,24 Vcore für 3,825 GHZ gut. Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## True Monkey (28. Februar 2009)

3,6 Ghz 4,0Ghz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm das ist ein Q6600 bei 3,6Ghz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Portvv (28. Februar 2009)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Ich kann leider net höher, da mein 800 MHZ Billig RAM bei mehr als 910 MHZ den Dienst verweigert. Aber für einen Q9550 C1 find ich 1,24 Vcore für 3,825 GHZ gut. Was sagt ihr dazu?


 
die intel cpu lassen sich sehr gut undervolten im gegensatz zu den amd pedants. erreiche bei mir 3,6 ghz auch nur mit 1,184V Vcore


----------



## 8800 GT (28. Februar 2009)

Und die 3,8 GHZ?


----------



## Portvv (28. Februar 2009)

3,8 ghz hebe ich noch nicht getestet, aber 4 ghz und da brauch ich schon 1,392 Vcore um stabil das system zu betreiben, SMT (HT) zieht doch auch leider etwas an strom

Edit: hab gerade noch ein eintrag mit 3,7 ghz bei mir im bios buch gefunden dafür brauch ich 1,200 Vcore


----------



## 8800 GT (28. Februar 2009)

Kannste mal die 3,825 ausprobieren, nur interressehalber?


----------



## Portvv (28. Februar 2009)

ne du da habe ich jetzt gar keine lust zu im biod wieder die richtige vcore zu suchen, denke mal das ich auf jeden fall etwas mehr vcore brauch als du für die 3825 mhz


----------



## kc1992 (28. Februar 2009)

Ich bin etwas unzufrieden mit meinem Ergebnis 
16860 Punkte
Q8200 @ 3.45 GHz, Corsair Dominator DDR2 @980MHz 1:1
GTX 280 @ 285 +
Da geht noch mehr ich versuch die CPU noch auf 3.65 oder so zu kriegen, ist leider etwas schwer mit LuKü, weil ich dafür schon auf 520 FSB muss (Multi nur 7 -.-') und die VCore dementsprechend bei 1.45 Volt liegt.


----------



## Portvv (28. Februar 2009)

bist du aber im rahmen mit deinen ergebnis, aber wenn du jetzt schon bei 1,45 vcore bist würde ich es erstmal nicht mehr erhöhen


----------



## kc1992 (28. Februar 2009)

Nene also ich gehe davon aus dass ich bei 3.65 GHz auf 1.45 Volt komme
Momentan bin ich bei 1.35 bei 3.5 Ghz ich OC gerade


----------



## Portvv (28. Februar 2009)

ah ok aber mehr als 1000 scores mehr wirst du da durch nicht bekommen, das sollte dir bewusst sein


----------



## True Monkey (28. Februar 2009)

Erster run 

P5Q-pro   Q9650   Cell Shock   

*3,0 Ghz*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal schaun was da noch geht.


----------



## RomeoJ (28. Februar 2009)

Portvv schrieb:


> 3,8 ghz hebe ich noch nicht getestet, aber 4 ghz und da brauch ich schon 1,392 Vcore um stabil das system zu betreiben, SMT (HT) zieht doch auch leider etwas an strom
> 
> Edit: hab gerade noch ein eintrag mit 3,7 ghz bei mir im bios buch gefunden dafür brauch ich 1,200 Vcore



Kannst aber ruhig 3,8Ghz..meiner läuft bei 1,20v super im 24/7 stabil. Natürlich noch unter Luft..

und 4Ghz mit 1,392v ist das mit Turbo oder ohne ??


----------



## True Monkey (28. Februar 2009)

Mal ein wenig mehr Power.

P5Q-pro Q9650 Cell Shock 

*3,6 Ghz* und mal die rams hochgezogen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da geht noch was.


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. Februar 2009)

yeah hab nen neuen 3d mark record bei mir aufgestellt und das wenn ich die GPU um 1 Mhz verringere,loool, mit 850 Mhz hatte ich je nach Treiber zwischen 7800-8224 und jetzt mit den 9.2 und 849 Mhz 8880 p
ORB - World of Performance


----------



## RomeoJ (28. Februar 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Mal ein wenig mehr Power.
> 
> P5Q-pro Q9650 Cell Shock
> 
> ...




hehe..also ich habe mal mit meinem E84..und 2 x 88GT´s AMP! die 20k geknackt.. 

also solltest du das auch schaffen..


----------



## B4umkuch3n (28. Februar 2009)

ja hat er auch schon
ich glaube er ist bei 23k oder sowas

bei dem screen da oben hat er ja ne gtx260 drin


----------



## True Monkey (28. Februar 2009)

Buhäää...

Das NT reicht nicht für 4,0Ghz und der 260er.(450W)

vllt sollte ich den Saft für die Karte aus einem anderen Rechner holen.


----------



## Equilibrium (28. Februar 2009)

oder ein zweites Nt anschließen.


----------



## True Monkey (28. Februar 2009)

^^^Hey 

Hehe bin dabei


----------



## FortunaGamer (28. Februar 2009)

Ich hab meine GTX260 übertakte bevor ich die übertaktet habe hatte ich über 12000 Punkt nach dem ich die übertaktet hate hatte ich unter 12000 Punkten wo her kommt das?


----------



## der blaue blitz (1. März 2009)

ich komm nur auf 17566, 
@ true wasn hier los ich glaube jetzt blutet die graka
Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - der blaue blitzs Alben: oc test 2 - Bild


----------



## Xion4 (1. März 2009)

Ich vermute weil deine CPU zu langsam für die Grafikkarte ist und diese ausbremst. Bissl OC der CPU und dann mal testen ob du dann deutlich höher kommst...


----------



## B4umkuch3n (1. März 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> oder ein zweites Nt anschließen.





True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^^Hey
> 
> Hehe bin dabei



würde ich net mahen
hab gelesen das es nicht unbedingt gut für den pc ist wenn 2 netzteile dranhängen

kannst doich einfach das aus deinem sli pc nehmen


----------



## der blaue blitz (1. März 2009)

truemonkey mein tuningspezi, hat mit mir meinen cpu e8500 auf auf 4ghz stabil
zum laufen gebracht.
der rennt gut, stabil und wir dnicht sehr warm.
an der graka kann ich ja noch nach oben, kühlung ist halt bei der karte vom hersteller wie bei 
allen anderen auch halt nicht die beste, aber sie wird auch nicht superwarm wie manch 8800


----------



## True Monkey (1. März 2009)

So........
P5Q-pro Q9650 Cell Shock 

*4,0 Ghz...mit zwei NT.....*_und "nur" eine 260er_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich schieb gleich noch ein Pic davon hinterher


Sry bin ein miserabler Fotograf...


----------



## der blaue blitz (1. März 2009)

woher kenn ich die wakü nur, hmmmm, achja die hab ich auch nicht mehr lange, lol.
willst du nicht nich noch en laptop im pc mit irgenwas anschließen und auf en mond fliegen, GROßMEISTER!!!


----------



## True Monkey (1. März 2009)

^^Was meinst du woher ich weiß das die Müll ist.


----------



## der blaue blitz (1. März 2009)

alles klar mein bester.
naja schön sieht sie aus, wenn man ein auge zudrückt,lol.


----------



## True Monkey (1. März 2009)

...........

*19953 P*....keine 20k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Zotac 260 AMP²*


----------



## RomeoJ (1. März 2009)

Hammer...das ja schon echt crazy...2PC`s für eine GraKa..

Wieso kauft man sich nicht gleich ein Leistungsstarkes NT, wenn man eh zuviel Kohle hat, für 2 PC`s..

Ich glaube ich löte mal heute vo  meinem Sohn, sein Pentium 4 (HT) mit meinem Ci7 zusammen. Dann hätte ich als erster 5 mal Physik und 5 mal Virtuele Kerne...hammer..

Trotzallem...super benches True..!!


----------



## Portvv (1. März 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Kannst aber ruhig 3,8Ghz..meiner läuft bei 1,20v super im 24/7 stabil. Natürlich noch unter Luft..
> 
> und 4Ghz mit 1,392v ist das mit Turbo oder ohne ??


 
alles ohne turbomodus. ist das mit dem 24/7 stabil ist ja auch immer so ne sache , ich meine games kann ich auch ohne probleme zocken , aber mach mal ein marathon mit prime oder orthos , da trennt sich die spreu vom weizen

@ True Monkey: die 20K solltest du doch noch locker schaffen, also viel glück beim benchen


----------



## True Monkey (1. März 2009)

Ich brech zusammen...
Das was die ganze Nacht nicht geklappt hat....jetzt beim ersten run.

P5Q-pro--Q9650@*4,0Ghz*--Cell Shocks--Zotac 260 AMP²




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 *20026* .......

@Equilibrium
Und dafür brauchst du zwei 280er ?...


----------



## FortunaGamer (1. März 2009)

Wenn ich mir die ergäbnisse angucke sehe ich das 3Dmark 2006 total CPU lastig ist ich habe die selbe Karte wie einer die fast 20k bekommt der hat einen Quad ich einen Dual Kern ich hab nur 12k. Das ist verdammt hart.


----------



## True Monkey (1. März 2009)

^^Mit einem E6850 bei 3,6 Ghz bringt die Karte 16430 P.


----------



## mille25 (1. März 2009)

neuer persönlicher rekord von mir: 12336 punkte 
der neue geforce treiber scheint einen ordentlichen leistungsschub zu bringen


----------



## Felix1509 (1. März 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich brech zusammen...
> Das was die ganze Nacht nicht geklappt hat....jetzt beim ersten run.
> 
> P5Q-pro--Q9650@*4,0Ghz*--Cell Shocks--Zotac 260 AMP²
> ...



Wieso hat er soviele Punkte?
Ich hab die selbe CPU bei selbem Takt und 2 HD4870 auf 800/1000 und nur 19k iwas


----------



## Pommes (1. März 2009)

Felix1509 schrieb:


> Wieso hat er soviele Punkte?



Auch gebencht als das System neu aufgesetzt war?


----------



## der blaue blitz (1. März 2009)

truemonkey hat glaube ich zauberhände oder er kanns einfach!!!


----------



## Felix1509 (1. März 2009)

light-clocker schrieb:


> Auch gebencht als das System neu aufgesetzt war?



Macht das denn soooo viel aus?


----------



## Pommes (1. März 2009)

Felix1509 schrieb:


> Macht das denn soooo viel aus?



~ 2000 Punkte


----------



## Felix1509 (1. März 2009)

Okay...

Also ich habe jetzt grade mal noch einen bench gemacht!

17k war das Ergebniss. Also plus die ungefähren 2000P. wegen meinen möflicherweise total unoptimierten System sind wir bei 19k.

Das bedeutet das eine GTX260 genauso schnell/schneller ist wie 2 HD4870? o.O

Ach ja und mir ist aufgefallen dass bei den CPU Tests so komische rote Streifen und Punkte auf meinem Bildschirm waren! Ist das normal?^^


----------



## Pommes (1. März 2009)

Felix1509 schrieb:


> Ach ja und mir ist aufgefallen dass bei den CPU Tests so komischt rote Streifen und Punkte auf meinem Bildschirm waren! Ist das normal?^^



Wie hoch war denn die CPU-Score?
Der CPU-Benchmark hat bei mir auch mal gesponnen und ich hatte 9000-43000 Punkte.
Die 2000 Punkte mehr bezogen sich übrigens auf deine grad gesagten 19k. Dann wärst du schon bei 21k.


----------



## Felix1509 (1. März 2009)

light-clocker schrieb:


> Wie hoch war denn die CPU-Score?
> Der CPU-Benchmark hat bei mir auch mal gesponnen und ich hatte 9000-43000 Punkte.
> Die 2000 Punkte mehr bezogen sich übrigens auf deine grad gesagten 19k. Dann wärst du schon bei 21k.



Wie öffne ich so eine .3dr Datei? weil iwie kann ich das Ergebniss ned hochladen 

Anhang: So sah das Bild aus bei den CPU-Tests...

Edit:
17531 P.
SM2: 6179
SM3: 8797
CPU: 5157
*klick*

CPU läuft auf 3,6GHz müsste eig mehr sein oder?


----------



## der blaue blitz (1. März 2009)

das muss ich nicht verstehen 
E8500@4Ghz xfx gtx 260@stock
17566 3dmark punkte 
achtung 
E8500@4Ghz xfx gtx 260@700/1400/1150
nur 17584...........

SM 2.0 Score
                                                                                                                                        8213                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

                                                                                                                                                                                         SM 3.0 Score
                                                                                                                                        8555                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

                                                                                                                                                                                         CPU Score
                                                                                                                                        3678
* CPU läuft auf 3,6GHz müsste eig mehr sein oder?*

wie gesagt meiner läuft auf 4Ghz und hab weniger wie du, hast du nen quadcore?


----------



## RomeoJ (1. März 2009)

Portvv schrieb:


> alles ohne turbomodus. ist das mit dem 24/7 stabil ist ja auch immer so ne sache , ich meine games kann ich auch ohne probleme zocken , aber mach mal ein marathon mit prime oder orthos , da trennt sich die spreu vom weizen
> 
> @ True Monkey: die 20K solltest du doch noch locker schaffen, also viel glück beim benchen



jepp..das stimmt..nunja ich habe min 2Std prime so laufen lassen und ich bin extrem daddler...also ich kann sagen, das meiner mit 3,8Ghz ohne Turbo stabil läuft.. 

Hatte ihn auch eine zeitlang auf 4 Ghz mit Turbo im 24/7..aber das ist für Luft nichts..sry..und 3,8Ghz ist echt genug Power..


----------



## der blaue blitz (1. März 2009)

@romeo, warum habe ich bei graka@750 etc. nur paar punkte mehr als sie in stock brachte 
cpu alles gleich ram auch ?
spinnen die denn jetzt, die römer.


----------



## Pommes (1. März 2009)

der blaue blitz schrieb:


> warum habe ich bei graka@750 etc. nur paar punkte mehr als sie in stock brachte



Wie isses denn bei weniger OC, 700 z.B. Meine Graka bringt bei zu viel OC auch weniger Punkte.


----------



## RomeoJ (1. März 2009)

der blaue blitz schrieb:


> @romeo, warum habe ich bei graka@750 etc. nur paar punkte mehr als sie in stock brachte
> cpu alles gleich ram auch ?
> spinnen die denn jetzt, die römer.




Welchen Takt hat deine denn im Stock ??

Und GraKa OC`en bringt ja nicht wirklich den Ultra-FPS schub..oder täusche ich mich..??


----------



## der blaue blitz (1. März 2009)

stock läuft die ja, das es eine black edition ist,
mit 666/1150/1404
und blöd bin auch noch habe beim oc nur 700 eingestellt, sorry!!!


----------



## RomeoJ (1. März 2009)

der blaue blitz schrieb:


> stock läuft die ja, das es eine black edition ist,
> mit 666/1150/1404
> und blöd bin auch noch habe beim oc nur 700 eingestellt, sorry!!!




ja np...aber 34Mhz..bringt nunmal nicht die Welt..


----------



## der blaue blitz (1. März 2009)

richtig
muss ma schauen was da noch geht 
temps sind bei max 85C mit futuremark 1280*1024 8*AA
bei 700Mhz auf der gpu


----------



## True Monkey (1. März 2009)

So,ich mal wieder.....der Q9650 will auf mein P5n-d nicht laufen daher habe ich mich damit begnügt die 260er mit dem E8600 mal zu benchen.

Also:

P5n-d--E8600--NVIDIA SLI Rams 800--Zotac GTX 260 AMP²

Bei,...der Reiche nach *3,0Ghz*--*4,0Ghz*--*4,5Ghz* ich habe 3,6 Ghz vergessen aber jetzt habe ich kein Bock mehr zu basteln (die 88er laufen schon wieder)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal zum vergleichen meine beiden 88erGT bei *4,5Ghz*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zur Info, ein frisch aufgesetztes Sys bringt bei einer Singel Karte ca 500 P ,mehr nicht.
Ihr müßt einfach mal auf meine rams achten wenn ihr wissen wollt warum ich soviel Points mache.

Naja auf jeden Fall bringt der Quad eine Menge im Vergleich zum DualCore.
Aber den bringe ich auch noch auf mein SLI Sys zum laufen mal schauen was meine 88er davon halten.


----------



## der blaue blitz (1. März 2009)

verrückter


----------



## der blaue blitz (1. März 2009)

was hast du der cpu gemacht die bringt bei dir bei2,7Ghz mehr cpu punkte als mein 8500 bei 4Ghzjemals bringen kann???
verrückter
dumm und wieder einmal zu viel auf fertig gedrückt.sry


----------



## B4umkuch3n (1. März 2009)

der cpu ist im test doch mit 4,5ghz gelaufen
der wird halt nur im leerlauf per multi runtergetaktet


----------



## Felix1509 (1. März 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ihr müßt einfach mal auf meine rams achten wenn ihr wissen wollt warum ich soviel Points mache.



->500MHz - 534MHz...

Son RAM hab ich aber auch^^


----------



## der blaue blitz (1. März 2009)

noob noob, nicht gemerkt


----------



## True Monkey (1. März 2009)

Felix1509 schrieb:


> ->500MHz - 534MHz...
> 
> Son RAM hab ich aber auch^^


 
So einen ?
2GbCellShock D9GMH 800er

Der läuft auch mit 2,5v auf 1360 wenn ich will und das Board es zulässt.

Das ist endscheident----*D9GMH *


----------



## Felix1509 (1. März 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> So einen ?
> 2GbCellShock D9GMH 800er
> 
> Der läuft auch mit 2,5v auf 1360 wenn ich will und das Board es zulässt.


  Nein aber 534MHz schaff ich auch noch


----------



## heAdDoc (2. März 2009)

10956 Punkte
sysProfile: ID: 98107 - heAdDoc


----------



## Schnitzel (2. März 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> So einen ?
> 2GbCellShock D9GMH 800er
> 
> Der läuft auch mit 2,5v auf 1360 wenn ich will und das Board es zulässt.
> ...



Aber die Latenzen lassen für die Taktraten noch zu wünschen übrig,dafür brauch ich meine D9GKX nicht zu bemühen.Das geht auch mit den Aeneons.


----------



## True Monkey (2. März 2009)

@Schnitzel

Für Super PI sehen die auch anders aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist zwar nur für 3,0Ghz aber ich denke auch recht schnell.
Und unter 500 laufen sie auch mit 4er L.
Davon mal abgesehen hier geht es doch um 3Dm06 und da stehe ich nicht schlecht da oder?..für eine 260er.........und nächstes WE mal eine 285er.


----------



## Schnitzel (2. März 2009)

Das ist richtig.
Aber ich verfolge mit dem Benchen andere Ziele und dann läuft alles auf Anschlag,weil auch der letzte Punkt zählt.


----------



## DEDE2005 (2. März 2009)

16500 Punkte, ist das eine Akzeptable Zahl für eine HD4870 1GB und einen Q9550 @3,2 Ghz?


----------



## True Monkey (2. März 2009)

So ..hier mal--

P5Q-pro--Q9650--Cell Shocks--88er GT 1024mb

Bei..der Reihe nach *3.0Ghz*--*3,6Ghz*--*4,0Ghz*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Schnitzel

Hier bench ich natürlich nicht auf der letzten Rille.


----------



## der blaue blitz (2. März 2009)

net schlecht sprach der specht zum knecht!!!


----------



## der Jo (2. März 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Erster run
> 
> P5Q-pro   Q9650   Cell Shock
> 
> Mal schaun was da noch geht.



Was hast du denn da vor? timings optimieren oder Takten?

denn meine rams machen auch die 4-4-4-12, aber ich hab sie auf 900 laufen mit 5-5-5-15


----------



## True Monkey (2. März 2009)

^^Schau mal meinen letzten run mit der 260er an........* 20 K *


----------



## UnnerveD (2. März 2009)

DEDE2005 schrieb:


> 16500 Punkte, ist das eine Akzeptable Zahl für eine HD4870 1GB und einen Q9550 @3,2 Ghz?



Ich persönlich erreiche 16265 mit dem Q9550 auf 3,55GHz und einer HD4870 1Gb auf 810/1000er Takt.

Benchst du unter Win XP?


----------



## Railroadfighter (2. März 2009)

11316 Punkte, da geht noch was.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## ahe1977 (3. März 2009)

Hi 

Mein kleiner E5200+8800GT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sielenc (3. März 2009)

Guten Morgen an alle Benchmark Nutzer..

Hier sind meine Ergebnisse..

3DMark 06 0xAA 0xFFA 1280x1024 Ati 9.02 Vista 64 Bit
SM2.0=5661 HDR/SM3.0=7358 Cpu=3915 Gesamt=14802

Hier noch ein Bild dazu..
http://www.pic-upload.de/03.03.09/fgvvai.png


Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Andy..


----------



## DEDE2005 (3. März 2009)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Ich persönlich erreiche 16265 mit dem Q9550 auf 3,55GHz und einer HD4870 1Gb auf 810/1000er Takt.
> 
> Benchst du unter Win XP?


 
Jo.. auf einem ca 1,5 Jahre alten  
Die HD läuft bei mir nur mit 800/1100 da mein Catalyst nicht mehr zulässt^^ Mit was hast du deine Taktraten eingestellt?

Lg


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (3. März 2009)

habe das letzte mal ne punktzahl von 9170Pkt. erreicht

intel Pentium 4 640 @ 3.8Ghz
MSI 915P Neo2 Platinum
4096Mb DDR2 667er RAM
ASUS EN9600GT 512Mb


----------



## UnnerveD (3. März 2009)

DEDE2005 schrieb:


> Jo.. auf einem ca 1,5 Jahre alten
> Die HD läuft bei mir nur mit 800/1100 da mein Catalyst nicht mehr zulässt^^ Mit was hast du deine Taktraten eingestellt?
> 
> Lg



Hab das Ati Tray Tool genutzt - bei 1100MHz Speichertakt hatte ich mit Bildfehlern zu kämpfen, deswegen bin ich beim RAM bei 1000 geblieben.

mfg


----------



## Equilibrium (3. März 2009)

Was ein neuer Arbeitsspeicher so alles ausmacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (3. März 2009)

^^Jo mann
Nice


----------



## DanielX (3. März 2009)

@Equilibrium

Jo nice, bin auch gerade noch meinen Speicher etwas am fein tunen. 

Aer schaft der QX nicht mehr oder wolltest nur nicht mehr geben?

MfG DanielX


----------



## Equilibrium (3. März 2009)

Der schafft schon mehr. aber das setting ist mein 24/7

bei Vantage bin ich über 26k mit PhysX gelandet

@True

mein RAM ist heut endlich gekommen und da musst ich ihn ja gleich rein tun und schauen, ob der wirklich was taugt. Und siehe da die gleichen settings und 1k points mehr nur durch RAM tausch.

Ich teste heut abend weiter!


----------



## DanielX (3. März 2009)

OK dann schön, wenn ich meine Wakü hab arbeite ich erstmal dadran meinen auf den 9er Multi zu prügeln für die 4Ghz. 

PS: Ich schieb später mal nen Bench nach.

MfG DanielX


----------



## True Monkey (3. März 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> Der schafft schon mehr. aber das setting ist mein 24/7
> 
> bei Vantage bin ich über 26k mit PhysX gelandet
> 
> ...


 
Hihi und andere wundern sich warum ich so viele Punkte abräume ......jetzt weißt du das ich recht hatte als ich sagte der ram macht es aus


----------



## Portvv (3. März 2009)

das ergebniss liegt ja wohl eindeutlich an der satten übertaktung der grafikkarte , guckt euch mal bitte den SM2 und SM3 Score im vergleich an LOL. der SM2 score ist im vergleich zur gtx @ standart nur minimal gestiegen , schon komisch das beim Sm3 score fast 3000 punkte hinzu kommen, was will uns der 3d mark wohl damit sagen

Edit: bezogen auf das ergebniss von Equilibrium


----------



## B4umkuch3n (3. März 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hihi und andere wundern sich warum ich so viele Punkte abräume ......jetzt weißt du das ich recht hatte als ich sagte der ram macht es aus


dann muss ich meinen wohl auch nochmal ein bisschen nach oben prrügeln

@Portvv
er hat zwei gtx280 verbaut und deswegen dürfte der score so hoch sein


----------



## Equilibrium (3. März 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hihi und andere wundern sich warum ich so viele Punkte abräume ......jetzt weißt du das ich recht hatte als ich sagte der ram macht es aus


 

und der macht wirklich einiges aus. hab jetzt den Diablo 2000Mhz DDR3 und der rennt wie Sau auch die settings von dem RAM bei so hoher Mhz ist schon echt ein wunder.

Aber D9GTR rules, diese Chips sind echt der kracher.


----------



## Equilibrium (3. März 2009)

> @Portvv
> er hat zwei gtx280 verbaut und deswegen dürfte der score so hoch sein


 

genau so sieht es aus!

EDIT: Sorry für Doppel Posting


----------



## Portvv (3. März 2009)

habe gerade bei mir mit standart cpu takt gebencht, man der 3d 06 giert ja fast nur nach mhz, da ist ja fast wurscht ob du ein quad oder dualcore drinn hast. ich meinte ja den unterschied zwischen sm2 und sm3 score schon ein bissen verwunderlich oder nicht. bei mir ist der sm2 score auch immer um einiges niedriger was ich absolut nicht verstehn kann

@Equilibrium obwohl ja für ein sli gespann der score ziemlich niedrig ist , bei gleicher taktrate der graka und nur 3600 mhz komme ich auf 221xx 3D marks , hätte gedacht das man mit son nen starken sli duo wenigstens 25k knackt


----------



## Equilibrium (3. März 2009)

Portvv schrieb:


> habe gerade bei mir mit standart cpu takt gebencht, man der 3d 06 giert ja fast nur nach mhz, da ist ja fast wurscht ob du ein quad oder dualcore drinn hast. ich meinte ja den unterschied zwischen sm2 und sm3 score schon ein bissen verwunderlich oder nicht. bei mir ist der sm2 score auch immer um einiges niedriger was ich absolut nicht verstehn kann
> 
> @Equilibrium obwohl ja für ein sli gespann der score ziemlich niedrig ist , bei gleicher taktrate der graka und nur 3600 mhz komme ich auf 221xx 3D marks , hätte gedacht das man mit son nen starken sli duo wenigstens 25k knackt


 

es liegt nicht an den Grakas, vielmehr an der CPU. Wie Du selber bemerkt hast, giert 3DM nach MHz, aber die von der CPU. 3DM ist eher CPU orientiert und nicht Graka.

Da ist Vantage genau das gegenteil, da hab ich wie schon geschrieben über 26k points. Mit den gleichen settings.


----------



## Portvv (3. März 2009)

ja aber cpu power hast du doch genug , 4ghz sollten doch reichen bei eine gtx 280 sli gespann um 25 k zu knacken, zumindest wenn man mal so andere vergleichbare syteme sieht


----------



## Equilibrium (3. März 2009)

da muss ich noch ein wenig probieren. ich bin nicht der beste OCer.

Bin aber für tips immer gerne zu haben.


----------



## Portvv (3. März 2009)

bei den grakas wirst du nicht mehr viel holen können, behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal, bleibt ja nur noch die cpu


----------



## Equilibrium (3. März 2009)

soweit bin ich auch schon. Die grakas sind voll ausgereizt für ´ne wakü zumindest.

so ein kleines Update:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xion4 (3. März 2009)

Also wenn ich meinen Q9650 auf 4,3Ghz gebencht kriege (unter Luft) dann müsste doch bei dir noch Luft sein) Ich werde denke ich am Wochenende schauen ob ich 4,5Ghz schaffe zu benchen, und dann finde ich, meine bisherigen 18100Punkte mit einer einzelnen HD4870 512MB schon nicht schlecht...


----------



## Equilibrium (3. März 2009)

So ich habs mal mit nem höheren FSB und weniger Vcore Versucht.

so sah es vorher aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und jetzt so kaum weniger punkte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felix1509 (3. März 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hihi und andere wundern sich warum ich so viele Punkte abräume ......jetzt weißt du das ich recht hatte als ich sagte der ram macht es aus



Allerdings! Sowohl positiv als auch negativ!

Hab grade meinen G.Skill (1000er) gegen den alten GeiL 400er und auch nur 2GB anstatt 4GB getauscht und siehe da....

*20473*


----------



## Micha-Stylez (3. März 2009)

Hier auch mal wieder einer von mir ist aber schon älter ! Ich denke das kann sich sehen lassen !





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Micha


----------



## Equilibrium (3. März 2009)

Das ist nicht schlecht


----------



## Lix77 (3. März 2009)

Sind 13000 Punkte normal für mein System?

AMD 9950
M3N78 RRO ASUS 
4GB Corsair
EVGA 260 GTX Superclocked
600 Watt Tagan
Win XP


----------



## Pommes (3. März 2009)

Ich denke das sind zu wenig Punkte. Die 13 k mach ich schon mit nem Dualcore und ner 8800 GT.


----------



## Lix77 (3. März 2009)

Oh und wo fang ich an und wo hör ich auf.
An was könnte das liegen?


----------



## Pommes (3. März 2009)

Hast du dein System "frisch" installiert, oder liegt die Installation schon länger zurück?


----------



## Lix77 (3. März 2009)

Ungefähr 3Wochen.
Die GTX habe ich seit heute vorher hatte ich ne 8800GTS 640mb.
Da hatte ich ca 10800 Punkte.


----------



## Pommes (3. März 2009)

Wie hoch ist denn die CPU-Score? Hast du vielleicht mal ein Bild vom Resultat?


----------



## Lix77 (3. März 2009)

SM 2,0 Score 4837
SM 3,0 Score 6032
CPU 3810


----------



## Pommes (3. März 2009)

Die CPU Punkte sind mit 3810 völlig OK. Bei PC-Welt hat er nur 3617. Dann wird deine CPU n ganz schöner Flaschenhals sein. Wenn du diese mehr (oder überhaupt) übertaktest, dürftest du ganz schön Punkte gewinnen.


----------



## Lix77 (3. März 2009)

OK.
Danke,werde es mal versuchen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. März 2009)

Ich muss hier auch mal meine Punkte zeigen! 

_Bemerke: in 1680x1050_


----------



## Xion4 (4. März 2009)

@Equi: Irgendwas passt nicht, meine CPU Score war höher als deine...
@blechdesigner: da geht noch mehr, habe fast das gleiche system und habe 18000! 

Keep Pushing...


----------



## DEDE2005 (4. März 2009)

> Bemerke: in 1680x1050


 
Auch auf der Auflösung?


----------



## Equilibrium (4. März 2009)

Xion4 schrieb:


> @Equi: Irgendwas passt nicht, meine CPU Score war höher als deine...
> @blechdesigner: da geht noch mehr, habe fast das gleiche system und habe 18000!
> 
> Keep Pushing...


 

ja ich weiß!...kann nur nicht genau analysieren was da nicht i.O. ist entweder Board,oder CPU.


----------



## Xion4 (4. März 2009)

@Dede: ich gebe zu, ich habe es übersehen, jedoch sollte die CPU nicht soviel mehr gestresst werden. Und da die HD4870 ganz gut mit der Auflösung klarkommt, werden meine 18100 nicht so extrem fallen. 

Anbei hat er XP benutzt, ich Vista  Werde wohl nach dem Umzug noch mal mit XP benchen 

Viel genialer finde ich seinen V-Core bei 4GHZ. Ich muss da schon etwas mehr als 1,2V anlegen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. März 2009)

So und noch mal einer! 

@Xion4: ne sind keine 4 sondern nur 3,9GHz

Wieder in: 1680x1050


----------



## DarkDragon (4. März 2009)

Hi,
ich weiss das es nicht dass beste Ergebniss ist.
Bin aber voll auf zufrieden.

Mfg

Kritik und mängel sind erwünscht​


----------



## B4umkuch3n (4. März 2009)

@Blechdesigner
willst du nicht mla normal benchen so wie alle hier damit man besser vergleichen kann?
ansonsten schönes ergebnis


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. März 2009)

So, dann mal in 1280x1024!


----------



## aoegod (5. März 2009)

Hab 21,6K mit ner ATI 4870 X2 und E8400 @ 4,2 Ghz


----------



## True Monkey (5. März 2009)

^^Irgendwelche Zahlen kann jeder in den Raum stellen,.........Bilder?


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. März 2009)

So, habe mal einen Durchlauf mit SYS 2 gemacht!
Ist das eigentlich OK, für eine 8800GTS-512?


----------



## jupph (5. März 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich OK, für eine 8800GTS-512?



Ist es (siehe Bild). Cpu-technisch wird ja bei dir, aufgrund des niedrigen Multis nicht mehr viel gehen.
Aber wenn du den Stockkühler der 8800GTS auf 100% stellst, dürftest du da noch ein wenig Luft nach oben haben.


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. März 2009)

Bei der CPU geht schon mehr (max. 3375MHz) nur leider nicht auf dem Board und
auf der GTS arbeitet ein Zalman VF-1000LED


----------



## jupph (5. März 2009)

Na dann kannste deine GTS ja noch ein bissl quälen


----------



## Ü50 (5. März 2009)

Hier mal meiner noch mit E8400.
Ich weis leider nicht wie ich die bilder hier rein bekomme.
3DMark Score 11696
Mit ATI 4850


----------



## True Monkey (5. März 2009)

P5Q-pro --Q9650--88er gts




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4,0 Ghz


----------



## El-Hanfo (5. März 2009)

Geht bei der Grafikkarte nichts mehr vom Takt her? 

MfG


----------



## B4umkuch3n (5. März 2009)

ich will den Q9650 mit den beiden 88GT sehen


----------



## Ü50 (5. März 2009)

@True Monky
Ich sehe gerade, du hast deinen Q9650 auch schon drinne.

MfG


----------



## True Monkey (5. März 2009)

El-Hanfo schrieb:


> Geht bei der Grafikkarte nichts mehr vom Takt her?
> MfG


Nein leider nicht hatte aber schon eine 260er drauf (ab Seite 166)



B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> ich will den Q9650 mit den beiden 88GT sehen


Ich auch,aber bis jetzt bekomme ich die CPU noch nicht auf dem P5n-d zum laufen.(hängt sich immer im Windows Ladebalken auf...treiberprobs mach mich am WE mal danach auf die Suche)



Ü50 schrieb:


> @True Monky
> Ich sehe gerade, du hast deinen Q9650 auch schon drinne.
> MfG


 
Ja und die richtig guten runs sind ab Seite 166


----------



## Xion4 (5. März 2009)

@true monkey 6500 Punkte CPU Score? Verdammt was mache ich falsch? Die habe ich nicht mal bei 4,3Ghz. (6010 Punkte @ 4,2Ghz mit meinem Q9650)


----------



## Pommes (5. März 2009)

Wenn du Vista nutzt, weißt du wo die restlichen CPU-Pukte liegen. Die CPU-Score ist unter Xp immer um einiges höher.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (5. März 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich auch,aber bis jetzt bekomme ich die CPU noch nicht auf dem P5n-d zum laufen.(hängt sich immer im Windows Ladebalken auf...treiberprobs mach mich am WE mal danach auf die Suche)


das is hart
naja wünsch dir viel glück bei deiner suche


----------



## True Monkey (5. März 2009)

@Xion4

Geht noch mehr  *6614*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider läuft der Core noch nicht auf meinem anderen Sys....da ist auch vista drauf


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. März 2009)

@True Monkey

Schau mal hier, ist zwar kein G80 aber mal gleicher Takt der Karte!


----------



## Pommes (5. März 2009)

@ Blechdesigner

Kommen die CoreTemp-Werte nur vom 3D-Mark oder lief Prime neben/vor/nachher, weils da unten ja offen ist ?


----------



## True Monkey (5. März 2009)

@Blechdesigner
Nice 

Ich jetzt mal mit einem Q 6600




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber bei 3,6....die karte will nicht


----------



## Ü50 (5. März 2009)

@True Monkey

Wenn ich deine runs sehe, steige ich doch besser auf nvidia um.oder?


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. März 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/907-light-clocker.html@light-clocker

Habe Prime kurz angemacht für die Vcore unter Last und den vollen Takt bei CPU-Z!


----------



## True Monkey (5. März 2009)

@Ü 50
Wenn ich jetzt ja sage prügeln wieder alle auf mich ein 

Einen noch mit einer 98oo gt/Q6600 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. März 2009)

@True Monkey

Hast du meinen mit der GTS auf Seite 178 auch schon gesehen?


----------



## Ü50 (5. März 2009)

@True Monkey
Ich habe nicht daran gedacht, das hier im forum die fronten ati und nvidia so verhärtet sind.
Ist doch außerhalb der dienstzeit, und nicht so ernst zu nehmen oder?


----------



## True Monkey (5. März 2009)

@Blechdesigner
Ja
Geht da nicht noch was ?

Mal eine 260er mit einem Dualcore



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und den Core mal mit zwei Karten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Ü50
haha ist mir eigentlich egal was für Karten hauptsache es macht Spass


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. März 2009)

@True Monkey

Ja ne, das Board(G33) ist zickig bei noch höheren FSB und die Karte ist auch schon ganz schön aus gelutscht!


----------



## Ü50 (6. März 2009)

@True Monkey
Ich wollte ja auch nur spass, aber meine graka ist ein montags oder nach karneval prod.
Beim kleinsten versuch zu übert. kamen nur noch pi. fehler sowie standbilder.


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. März 2009)

War wohl zu schnell, das Board ist ja doch OC-freudig, aber dafür ist die Karte wirklich am Ende!


----------



## Ü50 (6. März 2009)

@Blechdesigner
Wenn ich eure runs sehe werde ich blass.
Liegt das an meinem sys, board Gigabyte Ga-X48-DQ6 / pcu Q 9650 / graka 4850 / 8 gb ram/
xp 32/ vista 64 oder, weil ich noch nicht weiß wie ich übertakten muß?


----------



## Xion4 (6. März 2009)

OkaY  dieses Wochenende gibts noch nen XP run...


----------



## Bushsdeath (6. März 2009)

Also ich habe ne 9800GTX Black Edition GPU@820 Speicher@1220 nen E8400@4,086 und 8GB OCZ und komme auf 16009 Punkte was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Portvv (6. März 2009)

naja nicht wirklich viel scores, gleiches ergebniss hatte ich mit einer 88 gt und einen i7 @ 3,6 ghz


----------



## B4umkuch3n (6. März 2009)

doch passt schon
für nen dualcore und ne gtx+ schon gut


----------



## widder0815 (7. März 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @Blechdesigner
> Ja
> Geht da nicht noch was ?
> 
> ...


Hallo dir ,wie schaffst du es das dein e8600 mit 2700Mhz 41xx punkte kricht?
Frage noch, wenn ich meinen e8400 auf 3400Mhz bringen will, dann kommt beim Vista start Blue Screen.Und es läuft erst wieder wenn ich ihn auf höstens 3200Mhz bringe.


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. März 2009)

@widder0815

Ich würde sagen C1E war aktiviert!
Denn 10*450 ist schon ein bisschen mehr als 2700MHz!


----------



## True Monkey (7. März 2009)

^^hihi stimmt


----------



## widder0815 (7. März 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> @widder0815
> 
> Ich würde sagen C1E war aktiviert!
> Denn 10*450 ist schon ein bisschen mehr als 2700MHz!


Was ist C1E???


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. März 2009)

@widder0815

In dem Bild sehen wir (Rot u. Blau) die Sparfunktionen bei Intel!
C1E: taktet die CPU im Idle runter (reduziert den Multiplikator)


----------



## UnnerveD (7. März 2009)

Neue GraKa - neues Glück!

Anbei 2 Benches mit einer GTX260. 
Pic1: Standard CPU Takt
Pic2: CPU @ 3,6GHz

Der Takt der Grafikkarte ist unverändert, gebencht wird unter Vista 64 mit 8GB RAM. Benches unter WIN XP werde ich wenn ich es schaffe noch nachreichen.

Denke mal, dass 20K Punkte möglich sind, aber mal schauen ^^


----------



## True Monkey (7. März 2009)

^^Sieht gut aus 20 k sollten bei 4,0Ghz drin sein wenn du die Grakatakte anhebst.


----------



## Brainbug0815 (7. März 2009)

Ich habe heut auch mal wieder...

Habe 17659 pkt.

Q6600@ 3.510 Ghz

GTX 260 (erste version) 752 core, shader 1522 und mem 1189 mhz.

Lemitiert meine cpu noch immer die gtx?

Weil UnnerveD hat twar den quad etwas höher getaktet aber die graka ist standart takt.Okay ist
 neuere version,aber macht das soviel aus?


----------



## True Monkey (7. März 2009)

ja(die neuere version) und sein core hat auch mehr cache

Aber deine Points gehen doch vollkommen in Ordnung


----------



## SolidBadBoy (7. März 2009)

ihr habt nichts zu mekern ich krig nur 12100P raus 
aber oky mir reichts für jedes spiel zumal ist meine auflösung nur 1280x1024
und auf höchsten details kann ich auch spielen


----------



## MajorLSD (8. März 2009)

nachdem ich hier mal ein screen von meinem score einstellte hatte wurde mir von mehreren hier gesagt das man mit einem quadcore beim 06'er mehr rausholt als aus einem dualcore (E8400) ... also was soll ich sagen ihr hattet recht ... mein vorheriger score lag um die 16000 nun seht selbst ... ich hätte es nicht geglaubt wenn ich's nicht selbst geseheh hätte ...


----------



## True Monkey (8. März 2009)

^^Soll das eine 295 bei 3,6 Ghz sein..........Q9650 ?


----------



## Brainbug0815 (8. März 2009)

MajorLSD schrieb:


> nachdem ich hier mal ein screen von meinem score einstellte hatte wurde mir von mehreren hier gesagt das man mit einem quadcore beim 06'er mehr rausholt als aus einem dualcore (E8400) ... also was soll ich sagen ihr hattet recht ... mein vorheriger score lag um die 16000 nun seht selbst ... ich hätte es nicht geglaubt wenn ich's nicht selbst geseheh hätte ...


Also,für ne gtx295 hast du recht wenig gpu punkte.bist du sicher ,dass du du sli im treiber aktiviert hast oder ähnliches??

da müste doch mehr kommen.ich hab mit ner gtx260 nicht viel weniger pkt.
schau mal lieber nach...
mfg


----------



## schrotflinte56 (8. März 2009)

sind wirklich wenig punkte für eine gtx295+quadcore

mfg


----------



## JonnyB1989 (8. März 2009)

@ MajorLSD übertakte mal deine GTX 295 dann Sollten die 20K kein Problem darstellen.

So mal ein Ergebnis von mir, dass mit 4,4 GHz Cpu Takt erreicht wurde bei 4,5 GHz hats leider Bluescreens gegeben, egal wieviel Spannung (Vcore,Vtt,NB) ich im Bios eingestellt habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MajorLSD (8. März 2009)

oh je sa muss wohl jonnyb meine einstellungen nochmal überfliegen wenn ihr meint das da was nicht stimmt


----------



## Portvv (8. März 2009)

Update: CPU @ 4,1 Ghz


----------



## True Monkey (8. März 2009)

MajorLSD schrieb:


> oh je sa muss wohl jonnyb meine einstellungen nochmal überfliegen wenn ihr meint das da was nicht stimmt


 
Ich will dich nicht schocken ....aber mit einer Zotac 260 Amp² mache ich mit dem Q9650 bei 3,6 Ghz 18900 p......


----------



## UnnerveD (8. März 2009)

Unter XP sind ja ohnehin ein paar mehr Punkte drin verglichen mit Vista - aber ich denke auch, dass SLI net richtig eingestellt ist, denn erwartungsgemäß gehen mit der GTX 295 24K Punkte.

Ich leg dann nächste Woche neue Benches nach


----------



## widder0815 (8. März 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> @widder0815
> 
> In dem Bild sehen wir (Rot u. Blau) die Sparfunktionen bei Intel!
> C1E: taktet die CPU im Idle runter (reduziert den Multiplikator)


Danke für das bild,ist es dann besser wenn ich c1e und eist deaktiviere?


----------



## Daen (8. März 2009)

Hier das meine......18988 net schlecht oder???


----------



## True Monkey (8. März 2009)

@widder0815
Wenn du keine Probs damit hast wenn es an ist dann lass es an...ist besser für die Temps wenn der Core zwischendurch "verschnaufen" kann.


----------



## Ü50 (8. März 2009)

Alte graka neuer cpu.


----------



## UnnerveD (8. März 2009)

Das müsste eine 4850 sein, oder? - denn ich hatte mit selben Prozzi und einer HD 4870 14000 Punkte @ Standardtakt.


----------



## Ü50 (8. März 2009)

Ja ist ne 4850 er.


----------



## widder0815 (8. März 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @widder0815
> Wenn du keine Probs damit hast wenn es an ist dann lass es an...ist besser für die Temps wenn der Core zwischendurch "verschnaufen" kann.


Hallo TrueMonkey,kannst du mir nochmal helfen,bitte bitte
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-gehaeuse/45633-leistungs-check-beqiet.html#post629281


----------



## ahe1977 (8. März 2009)

Hi

Update: "18322"

Q6600@3600MHz+XFX GTX260


----------



## XCalloni (9. März 2009)

q6600 @3,15 ghz + 8800gt @700-1750-951

*14557 Punkte!*


----------



## eightcore (9. März 2009)

Ist das in Ordnung?


----------



## 8800 GT (9. März 2009)

Der CPU score is sehr niedrig. Ich hab mit meinem bei 3,8 schon über 6200. Insg. find ich das auch wenig. Siehe mein Sys profile. Ich hab bei weniger GHZ und einer deutlich schlechteren GTX+ 17450 points. WIe sind denn eig die Temps deines Q 9550?


----------



## eightcore (9. März 2009)

Temps sind zwischen 50 und 60 Grad. Liegt der niedrige Score daran, dass ich EIST und C1E angeschaltet habe? Ist der GPU Score auch zu niedrig? Komisch ist auch, dass beim GPU-Z so viele Felder leer sind...


----------



## 8800 GT (9. März 2009)

Also den GRAKA score find ich auch etwas zu wenig. DIe temps sind in Ordnung und es kann nicht daran liegen, dass du Eist un C1E aktiviert hast. Hab ich auch an und es macht keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## eightcore (9. März 2009)

Was könnte dann der Grund für die wenigen CPU Punkte sein? Avira?


----------



## Fransen (9. März 2009)

Evtl. sind die Treiber Käse oder blocken sich gegenseitig, hattest du vorher einen ATI-Treiber oder einen alten Nvidia Treiber installiert?!?

Auf wie viel Mhz läuft der Ram, wie steht es um dessen Latenzen/Timings?!?


----------



## eightcore (9. März 2009)

RAM läuft auf 1000 MHz und 5-7-7-23.


----------



## Fransen (9. März 2009)

eightcore schrieb:


> RAM läuft auf 1000 MHz und 5-7-7-23.



Selbst eingestellt oder auf "Auto.".?!?

Da dein Mushkin-Ram anscheinend mit dem Teiler 1:2 betrieben wird und dieser ab Werk für einen Takt von 1000Mhz vorgesehen ist, würde ich die ganz normalen Timings 5-5-5-15 im Bios einstellen und diese nicht auf "Auto." lassen.

Weiterhin würde ich nochmals ALLE Treiber gründlich entfernen und einen frischen aufspielen, damit man eine Blockade durch Treiberleichen ausschließen kann.


BTT.
Der AMD 5200+X2 ist perfekt für den 3DMark06.
->wird Zeit, dass der in Rente geht.-.-


----------



## eightcore (9. März 2009)

Schon besser - nun habe ich 19195 3DMarks. Allerdings immer noch wenig (5744) CPU-Points. Könnte das daran liegen, dass ich nach CPU- Mobo- und RAM-Wechsel das OS nicht neuinstalliert habe? Der RAM ist für 1066 MHz vorgesehen, werde versuchen, die Timings noch etwas zu verschärfen, welche ich im Moment auf CL5 gestellt habe. Aber das CPU-Problem nervt mich etwas...


----------



## True Monkey (9. März 2009)

Wer sagt eigentlich das du zuwenig CPU scores hast........hallo...du bencht mit Vista .....wenn du es schaffst da mehr wie 6000 hinzubekommen sage mir wie das geht.

Mein Q9650er macht bei 4,0Ghz 6500 CPU scores und das ist unter xp nur möglich....mehr geht nicht ,ich benche auf einen cleanen sys wo nichts anderes drauf ist.


----------



## MrBlue (9. März 2009)

So will auch mal meine Punkte bekannt geben: 14433 Punkte : )
Das ist mein erster Beitrag. 
Weiß leider nocht nicht wie alles genau funktioniert.


----------



## UnnerveD (9. März 2009)

eightcore schrieb:


> Was könnte dann der Grund für die wenigen CPU Punkte sein? Avira?



Windows Vista - kurz und knapp


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. März 2009)

*Update:*


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. März 2009)

wie bekomme ich den eigentlich unter Vista 64 bit zum funktionieren ?


----------



## DC1984 (10. März 2009)

MajorLSD schrieb:


> oh je sa muss wohl jonnyb meine einstellungen nochmal überfliegen wenn ihr meint das da was nicht stimmt


Hallo Major LSD, also ich denke die Einstellungen sind alle OK, ein Kumpel von mir hat auch ne GTX295 aber n Q9550, die GTX 295 is halt nicht für den 3D06 gebaut 
Er hat auch nich viel mehr GPU-Punkte: http://img3.abload.de/img/3d06-21016ikic.jpg


----------



## UnnerveD (10. März 2009)

Bilderupload bitte direkt im Forum.

Außerdem noch ein kleines Update von mir im Anhang.
mfG


----------



## Equilibrium (10. März 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> wie bekomme ich den eigentlich unter Vista 64 bit zum funktionieren ?


 

Wenn Du ein 64 bit OS hast, dann läuft es doch schon!! Und deine CPU muss 64 bit unterstützen. Aber dass sollten sie mittlerweile alle tun (die neueren zumindest).


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. März 2009)

? *3D Mark 06 leuft eben nicht sondern zeigt gleich beim Start eine Fehlermeldung die ich aber für falsch halte
*


----------



## UnnerveD (10. März 2009)

Das Problem hatte ich auch - eine Standalone-Installation der Open-AL-Anwendung behebt das Ganze
siehe auch hier

"3DMark06 - 64bit läuft - bei OpenAL32.dll Fehler, OpenAL manuell von c:\programme (x86)\openAL installieren"

(Sofern du ein 64bit OS nutzt, wovon ich aber angesichts deiner Hardware ausgehe)


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. März 2009)

gut danke das Problem dabei das hatte ich eigentlich schon gemacht aber ich versuche es nochmal

so habe es gemacht aber geht immer noch nicht

PS Betriebssystem ist auch ganz am ende in meiner Sig.


----------



## gharbi_sam (10. März 2009)

Moin,

Hab nach dem lesen vom PCGH-X artikel : "Bench XP erstellen" gedacht komm versuch's mal, hab ein bench XP erstellt, mit 3DMark06 gebencht und ratet mal was ? 14400 punkte  !!! Und das mit einer 8800GT  !

Unter Vista x64 waren es nur noch 13600...

Ok der Q6600 ist auf 3.2GHz übertaktet aber das ist trotzdem ein gutes ergebniss oder  ?


----------



## UnnerveD (10. März 2009)

Aber der Unterschied zwischen Bench XP und frisch aufgesetzten Xp, so wie PCGH Extreme es getestest hat ist schwindend gering.

Hab es auch probiert und mit einem frisch aufgesetzten Win Xp war ich im Super PI 1M bei gleichem CPU-Takt sogar minimal schneller. (~0.200 secs)

(bei 3D Mark 06 wird der Unterschied wohl noch geringer sein)

mfG


----------



## UnnerveD (10. März 2009)

Du brauchst einfach nur unter Windows XP benchen, das sollte dir die restlichen Punkten bis zu 20000 sichern.
Hatte unter Vista auch nur ~5600 Punkte beim CPU Score.

(3D Mark 06 profitiert stark von einem hohen CPU Score bzw. Takt)

EDIT: nette Grafikkarte 

mfG


----------



## UnnerveD (10. März 2009)

ich werde versuchen die latenzen ein bisschen anzuheben (RAM) und natürlich Grafikram ein bisschen höher zu ziehen.

Einziges Problem, welche sich bisher festgestellt habe waren Bildfehler im letzten Grafiktest - wahrscheinlich war der Shadertakt da schon zu hoch - morgen Benchsession, die wird es zeigen 

mfg


----------



## True Monkey (10. März 2009)

Eine 260er............XP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnnerveD (10. März 2009)

hehe ^^ die 260er im Benchmarkfieber


----------



## True Monkey (10. März 2009)

Die 260er mit einem Dual core.......bei 4,5Ghz..XP



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (10. März 2009)

Ich dreh am Wochenden vllt. noch an der Taktschraube. 

19256 sind aber schon okay.


Gruß


----------



## FortunaGamer (10. März 2009)

Hab die Graka übertaket, wenn ich mir die Punkte angucke die vor mir mit einer mit einer GTX260 gebrencht haben sehen ich das mein Problem meine CPU ist ich muss sie weitet übertaken oder eine neuen kaufen.


----------



## True Monkey (10. März 2009)

^^Ein dual core bei 3,0 Ghz....in dem bereich solltest du aber auch liegen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Standarttakt..
upps du hast ja Vista


----------



## FortunaGamer (10. März 2009)

Jo hab Vista gibt es da noch mal ein großen unterschied im vergleich zu Vista.


----------



## widder0815 (10. März 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Ein dual core bei 3,0 Ghz....in dem bereich solltest du aber auch liegen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt wo ich mal darauf geachtet habe das bei euch(gpuZ unten) sli aviable steht ,schwahnt mir böses .Bei mir steht Crossfire Disabled (unsure on Vista64),
soll das etwa heißen (ich bin gerade dabei mein Sys auf CF umzubauen) das das unter Vista64 nicht geht????Dann habe ich ja Vista Ultimate64 umsonst...Veeerdaaaaamt.


----------



## True Monkey (10. März 2009)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Jo hab Vista gibt es da noch mal ein großen unterschied im vergleich zu Vista.


 
Bei XP hast du auf jeden Fall mehr Points.

Da ich beides auf ein sys habe kann ich das ganz gut vergleichen und da macht es ungefähr 2-5 % aus .
Hängt auch noch davon ab welchen Treiber ich nutze.(bei den aktuellen ist der Unterschied nicht mehr so groß.


----------



## FortunaGamer (10. März 2009)

Graka ist aktuell, mein System ist auch vermüllt das ist auch ein Problem.


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. März 2009)

Hellas...

*Update Nr. 2:*


----------



## True Monkey (10. März 2009)

^^dein ram kann doch mehr ?
da geht doch noch was

Aber nice........hihi jetzt aber auch mit 1,344v....stabil ?


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. März 2009)

Irgendwie nicht, ich probiere schon die ganze Zeit rumm (mit den ganzen Ramteilern) aber das Board mag keinen hohen FSB (also nicht über 450)!
Auch wenn es jetzt mit 475 läuft, leider nur in der Kombi!
Vielleicht hast ja noch paar Tipps? 

MfG


----------



## True Monkey (10. März 2009)

^^Willkommen im Club..


----------



## B4umkuch3n (10. März 2009)

morgen hau ich auch nochmal einen bench raus
hab in letzter zeit noch etwas getestet hatte beim 3d mark allerdings imm frezes oder sonstiges
werde meiner graka morgen einfach mal 1.3-1.35V geben und hoffen das es läuft

oder meint ihr das ist zu viel für die karte?


----------



## Ü50 (11. März 2009)

Fast vier stunden für an die 1400 P. zu kommen.
Ist zwar kein riesensprung gegenüber meinem ersten egebniss. Aber der mensch freut sich. Fingernägel sind fast weg.
True schau dir meine teps an mit meinem luftverdränger.


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. März 2009)

@Ü50

Pentium3 @ 3003 MHz?


----------



## xx00xx (11. März 2009)

hey,
ich weiß das gehört hier nicht hin, aber ich möchte auch nicht extra ein neues thema eröffnen.
Bei meinem PC sinkt die 3D mark 06 Punktzahl mit jedem durchlauf den ich mache.
ich lasse den Test einfach nur hhitereinander laufen. ist das normal?

Mein System:

e8500 @ 3,166 GHz
Asus p5q pro
4870 1GB
4GB RAM ddr2 pc8000
OS: Vista Ultimat 64 bit
Netzteil: Xilence 600W

Ist mein "problem" normal oder kennt ihr ähnliches?

PS: meine Punktzahl lag erst bei 13504, dann bei 13460, und bie 3. mal bei 13382, das ist schon ein deutlicher Abfall und mir ist aufgefallen, das die CPU Punktzahl ca. gleich geblieben ist +/- 20 Punkte nur die Grafikpunktzahl hat abgenommen ??

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.


----------



## True Monkey (11. März 2009)

^^Vor jeden run den Rechner neu hochfahren


----------



## Ü50 (11. März 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> @Ü50
> 
> Pentium3 @ 3003 MHz?



Ich das ist das richtige bild.


----------



## Ü50 (11. März 2009)

xx00xx schrieb:


> hey,
> ich weiß das gehört hier nicht hin, aber ich möchte auch nicht extra ein neues thema eröffnen.
> Bei meinem PC sinkt die 3D mark 06 Punktzahl mit jedem durchlauf den ich mache.
> ich lasse den Test einfach nur hhitereinander laufen. ist das normal?
> ...



Hatte ich auch. Bin *kein* experte, aber war bei meinen übert. versuchen etwas zu optimis. Und in meinem unwissenheits wahnsinn alle schieber zu hoch geschraubt. Musste neu anfangen, dann habe ich nur in kleinen schritten hochgschraubt. Dann ging es.


----------



## Ü50 (11. März 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Vor jeden run den Rechner neu hochfahren


Mir ist nachdem ich mein ergebniss im PC Mark Vantage eigestellt hatte von @KingOfKingz mitgeteilt worden, ich soll zumindest(Speedstep sowie C1e) im bios deaktivieren.Ich weiß zwar immer noch nicht was das ist, aber müsste ich das auch beim 3DMark 6 machen?

Gruß:Ü50


----------



## UnnerveD (11. März 2009)

Update 
(rtxus CPU Score ist dennoch höher als meiner - komisch...)


----------



## UnnerveD (11. März 2009)

Probier ich dann gleich - hab inzwischen wieder ein wenig nachgelegt... 

EDIT: und noch einen...


----------



## AlterKadaver (11. März 2009)

das haben wir doch ganz gut hinbekommen


----------



## Equilibrium (11. März 2009)

> rofl^^
> 
> Kein 280 oder 285 Besitzer wird sich mehr trauen zu Posten, sofern er nicht 25000 kriegt


 



Equilibrium schrieb:


> So ich habs mal mit nem höheren FSB und weniger Vcore Versucht.


 

Naja dann schau mal hier. das wird nicht viel besser.


----------



## eightcore (11. März 2009)

Nun hab ich es erreicht: über 20k!
Nochmal, nur um sicher zu gehen: Stimmen die GPU- und CPU-Punkte für Vista 32?


----------



## Equilibrium (11. März 2009)

eightcore schrieb:


> Nun hab ich es erreicht: über 20k!
> Nochmal, nur um sicher zu gehen: Stimmen die GPU- und CPU-Punkte für Vista 32?


 

Cpu passt auf jeden fall!...bei der Graka kannst noch ein wenig mehr geben.


hab einen 760 core takt,1535 shader takt und nen 1300 Ram takt auf einer gtx 280.

Da sollten bei einer gtx 285 etwas mehr drinn sein. 

vorrausgesetzt Du hast ´ne Wakü dran.


----------



## FortunaGamer (11. März 2009)

Warum bekommt man mit einer GTX260 fast genau die selben ergäbisse wie mit einer GTX280/5?


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (11. März 2009)

Das kann man nicht so pauschal sagen, wenn du auf deine Karte ordentlich Stoff gibts, schaffst du mit ner 280 und nem quad eigentlich schon die 20000-21000. Wer nen i7 hat, hat in 3d06 schon gewonnen,ich hab mit nem i7 @ 4,3 GHz und meiner 9800gtx+ @ 845/1420 ~20000 Punkte, also 
Zum Vergleich, mein e7200 @ 4,3 GHz mach damit gerademal 16k Punkte
mfg


----------



## darkfabel (11. März 2009)

habe da auch noch ne fragen habe meins jetzt auch getestet!!!!
Kann bei euch nicht mit halten wer kann mir gute Komponenten vor schlagen das es besser geht !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (11. März 2009)

Dein Prozessor wird der Flaschenhals sein, aber auch deine Karte ist nicht sonderlich stark, probier mal zu übertakten.
mfg


----------



## darkfabel (11. März 2009)

Habe schon überlegt mit die 9800 gtx zu holen wir das was ändern ????
Und wenn welchen prozessor soll ich nehm habe bald birthday !!!!!


----------



## 8800 GT (11. März 2009)

DAs kommt halt ganz darauf an ob du viel oder wenig zum b-day bekommst.
Und in den Rechner noch ne stärkere GRAKA reinzukloppen hat wenig sinn. Ein neuer Prozzi ist ein Muss. Dein jetziger wär ne Beleidigung für jede stärkere Grafikkarte


----------



## darkfabel (11. März 2009)

was für nen prozzi soll es wenn dann sein


----------



## FortunaGamer (11. März 2009)

Also also ist es "egal" welche Graka man hat es ist bei 2006 viel wichtiger ein sehr sehr Starker Prozessor zu haben. Aber wenn ich man vergleiche einem PC der zwei GTX280 hat und einen Quad der auf 4,1 läuft mit einem PC auch mir einem Quad auf 4,1 laufen und nur eine GTX260 hat, hat der mit dem zwei karten nur um die 1000 Punke mehr. Ist das so extrem von der CPU abhänig.


----------



## 8800 GT (12. März 2009)

@darkfabel: Also ein Quad sollte es schon sein. Ich würde dir einen Phenom 2 empfehlen. Die sind in sachen PReis/Leistung unschlagbar.
Aber jetzt noch einen Dualcore zu kaufen hat wenig sinn.


----------



## Ü50 (12. März 2009)

@8800Gt
Ich vermute mal, @darkfabel: hat ein board mit 939 sockel. Da wird der phenom 2 nicht drauf passen.
Kann mich auch teuschen. Jedoch währe die 9800gtx wesentlich schneller als seine 4650er.


----------



## Ü50 (12. März 2009)

Schuldigung hatte nicht nachgesehen nehme alles zurück.Nur nicht das mit der graka.

Gruß:Ü50


----------



## darkfabel (12. März 2009)

mein mainboard unterstützt den AM3 CPU  also den phenom 2


----------



## Ü50 (12. März 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> Net die rede wert...passiert mir auch öfters...Das mit der GTX ist klar, aber mit dem jetzigen CPU wirds sowieso bremsen, ein Phenom II auf dem Mobo sehe ich net so gut...Denk mal Mobo+CPU+GTX, aber dann wirds schon teuer
> 
> Gruß
> 
> PS: Ü50---> Über 50?



Ja über 50.
Habe gerade mal meine 4850 in meinen int. pc gesteckt. Ist auch nur ein amd 4200x2 auf 939 sockel . Hier 3DMark 06 ergebniss.

Gruß Ü50


----------



## Mushroom (12. März 2009)

Hey!

Denk mal die Werte gehen für den Takt in Ordnung?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnnerveD (12. März 2009)

Für anspruchsvolle Spiele wird es trotzdem eng, mal davon abgesehen, dass die Hd48xx da wohl ziemlich däumchen drehen wird


----------



## rzrcop (14. März 2009)

Also ich hab jetz mit meinem Phenom 2 940
und einer Zotac GTX 260 AMP²

15657 Punkte

...das ist doch jetz ok, oder?
ich hab auch noch nichts übertaktet (abgesehen davon, dass die GTX 260 ja schon vorübertaktet ist^^)


----------



## UnnerveD (14. März 2009)

rzrcop schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetz mit meinem Phenom 2 940
> und einer Zotac GTX 260 AMP²
> 
> 15657 Punkte
> ...



Geht vollkommen in Ordnung - ähnliche Werte habe ich auch erreicht


----------



## ATImania (14. März 2009)

@ darkfabel

Ich habe auch eine Radeon HD 4650 (1024 MB) und auch einen Athlon X2 allerdings den 5000+ aber deutlich mehr Punke als du! Zur Not würde ich deinen Prozzi etwas übertakten.


----------



## Athlone (14. März 2009)

Hallo allerseits 

Dann will ich auch mal zeigen wie mein System momentan sauber und Stabil läuft... 

Nur so viel:  TrueMonkey


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. März 2009)

So, habe mal SYS 3 durch laufen lassen!


----------



## Ü50 (14. März 2009)

*Als die bilder laufen lernten*. Int. Pc meiner frau.


----------



## Ü50 (14. März 2009)

Ist nur mein leppi.


----------



## RomeoJ (15. März 2009)

*
*UPDATE**


Endlich mal die 26k geknackt...!!!!!!!!!

_* 26030*_ _*Pkt*_

KLick.Mich

was so ein BS ausmachen tud.....und wie gesagt, alles NOCH unter Luft...


----------



## Demcy (15. März 2009)

Noja ich arbeite an den 19K  aber nicht mekhr lange


----------



## Portvv (15. März 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> **UPDATE**
> 
> 
> Endlich mal die 26k geknackt...!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 

lag es wohl doch am BS . dein wert ist jetzt aufjedenfall realistischer , aber ist noch was drinnr bei dir


----------



## Xion4 (15. März 2009)

@ Demcy...da fehlt noch was, wenn ich mit meiner HD4870 18100 Punkte schaffe...@Vista & Q9650 @ 4,3Ghz---

Und mit dieser Konstellation will ich noch die 19k schaffen....


----------



## Fighter3 (15. März 2009)

was sind eig. die wenigsten punkte die unter 3dmark06 erreicht wurden?? Ich überlege gerade ob ich auf dem PC meiner Schwester/uralt lappi das mal laufen lassen soll..


----------



## RomeoJ (15. März 2009)

Portvv schrieb:


> lag es wohl doch am BS . dein wert ist jetzt aufjedenfall realistischer , aber ist noch was drinnr bei dir




Jepp...auf alle Fälle geht noch was....Ich muss mir erstmal eine SATA Festplate besorgen zum Benchen und anschliessend alles unter Wasser setzen im laufe dieser Woche...dann werde ich mal bissel weiter kitzeln..


----------



## True Monkey (15. März 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Jepp...auf alle Fälle geht noch was....Ich muss mir erstmal eine SATA Festplate besorgen zum Benchen und anschliessend alles unter Wasser setzen im laufe dieser Woche...dann werde ich mal bissel weiter kitzeln..


 
Mach das ....bin gespannt drauf was maximal bei rauskommt.
Ich teste ab dem Monatsende dann mit zwei 260 Zotac AMP² mal schauen wo ich lande


----------



## DanielX (15. März 2009)

Hab gerade mal was mit meiner neuen Wakü gebencht und fürs erste find ich das Ergebniss mal nicht schlecht. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Pommes (15. März 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> und fürs erste find ich das Ergebniss mal nicht schlecht.



Das Ergebnis kann sich in der tat sehen lassen


----------



## Blechdesigner (16. März 2009)

So, ich konnte meinen G33 Chipsatz noch bisschen quälen!


----------



## DanielX (16. März 2009)

Und noch ein wenig mehr Punkte. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Bruce112 (16. März 2009)

Mit dem neuen treiber von nvidea hab den Schallmauer durschbrochen .

14075 punkte 

2d =5972
3d= 5628
Cpu = 4828

8800gt /700/1700/950

quad 6600/3.6 ghz

vista 32 bit


----------



## DonBes (16. März 2009)

lol hab den prozzi grad mal auf 3.8 hoch gejagt wobei er unter last sich bei 59° einpegelt...meine punkte hier....da geht doch noch was 

was sagt ihr dazu?

ps die graka war auch bissl geoct..hab es mir aber jezz ni gemerkt  bald die 20000 geknackt


----------



## bassfreak1200 (16. März 2009)

Mal son ein Zwischendurchergebnis von mir!

Quad is vorerst "nur" auf 3,3 GHz (hab daweil ja nur den Boxed-Kühler)
und die GraKa is übertaktet auf 720/1490/1180! 


mfg


----------



## Prometheus (17. März 2009)

Hallo erstmal an Alle.

Will doch auch mal was dazu beisteuern. 

@DonBes 
Gib mal Bescheid wenn Du die 20.000 Pukte geschafft hast.

Leider bin ich knapp dahinter.

mfg


----------



## DC1984 (17. März 2009)

DonBes schrieb:


> bald die 20000 geknackt


Jo, du weißt benchen wir normalerweise mit der Standartauflösung von 1280x1024  aber selbst da sollten die 20k drin sein, siehe mein Profil


----------



## Boti261980 (17. März 2009)

Hi, habe hier auch noch ein Ergebniss:

940 BE @ 3.75GHz - 3DM06 XP 32Bit
Allerdings ist die GraKa nicht so potent genug, um die 20K zu knacken!
Aber was noch nicht ist, kann ja noch werden (wird wohl eine neue GraKa)


----------



## Ü50 (17. März 2009)

Boti261980 schrieb:


> Hi, habe hier auch noch ein Ergebniss:
> 
> 940 BE @ 3.75GHz - 3DM06 XP 32Bit
> Allerdings ist die GraKa nicht so potent genug, um die 20K zu knacken!
> Aber was noch nicht ist, kann ja noch werden (wird wohl eine neue GraKa)



Entschuldige habe ich etwas übersehen? Ergebniss ??


----------



## Eiswolf93 (17. März 2009)

Steht doch da!

Musst nur genau hinschauen

Ansonsten schönes Ergebnis!

mfg eiswolf93


----------



## Blackheart20 (18. März 2009)

mein score ist 16.247 Punkte im übertakteten zustand
aber ich denk mal da geht noch mehr


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (18. März 2009)

Sry, ich will euch ja nich entäuschen, aber ... 
Naja 20k sind drin


----------



## DA-Beginner (18. März 2009)

14577 Punkte. Ich denke es würde noch mehr gehen.


----------



## |seluso| (18. März 2009)

seluso | 13219 | E8200 @ 3679MHz | 8800GTX @ 661|999|1504|Screen


----------



## 8ykrid (18. März 2009)

8ykrid|16288pkt.|E7300@3,85GHz|260GTX 720|1566|1161

Ist ganz OK wie finde

*MYSYSPROFILE​*
Ist aber nicht mehr aktuell, neues MB
ma gucken was geht...​


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. März 2009)

@8ykrid

mach doch mal nen Screenshot von deinem Run mit allem was dazu gehört!

Schau dir mal -meinen- mit ner 8800GTS-512 an.


----------



## Klutten (20. März 2009)

Hallöle. Das hier ist kein Beratungs-Thread, sondern dient zum Posten von Ergebnissen. Daher wurde der Thread vom Gröbsten bereinigt.


----------



## UnnerveD (20. März 2009)

@ rtxus nein keine Voltmod, aber vielleicht legt XFX generell eine andere 3D spannung an als EVGA - das entzieht sich aber meiner Erkenntnis.
Vielleicht liegt's aber auch an den 60 MHz mehr CPU Leistung (was ich eigentlich nicht glaube)...

Werde demnächst noch versuchen die 22000 zu knacken, mit anderem RAM und höherem CPU Takt 
So verbleibe ich bei meinen 21556

(sysprofile ID 93182)


----------



## 8800 GT (20. März 2009)

@Klutten: Is ja gut, aber meine Ergebnisse hättest du ja wenigstens stehen lassen können!


----------



## Tomateeeee (20. März 2009)

hi ich komme auf ca 17.500 PKT ^^

kommt das mit dem system so hin ???


----------



## alexausmdorf (20. März 2009)

Hm, ich bekomm mit meinem System irgendwie wenig Punkte, meiner Meinung nach....oder ist das so in Ordnung?


----------



## Excalibur0177 (22. März 2009)

15088 Punkte 3dMark06 @ XP

Sollte passen. CPU und Grafik noch lange nicht am Ende. 24/7.

Klick


----------



## schrotflinte56 (24. März 2009)

hab mal mein altes system mal gebencht!
meine gute alte 3870 hält tapfer durch
15692 punkte sind schon solide.


----------



## Woohoo (24. März 2009)

Q6600@3,3Ghz
GTX 285
8 Gig Ram
3dmark06@default = 17050 Punkte


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (24. März 2009)

@ Excalibur, da geht noch was!
Darf ich fragen, auf welchen Taktraten du deine 9800gtx+ betreibst?
ich komm mit meinem e7200 auf ca. 15.500 Punkte^^
@ alexausmdorf, ne fürne 4870 sind das nich unbedingt wenig Punkte, bei so wenig oc, das passt schon,
mfg
edit: So hab jetz nochmaln 3dmark angeworven und mim 24/7 sys gebencht:


----------



## True Monkey (24. März 2009)

Na ja......



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P5Q-pro/Q9650@4,0Ghz/98ergt-1024mb/Cell Shock 800

aber da geht noch was


----------



## Chaosweaver (24. März 2009)

18406


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (24. März 2009)

Darf man iwssen mit welchem sys?


----------



## Chaosweaver (24. März 2009)

oh sry dacht ich hätte das schon in meine signatur^^
9800gx2 OC und phenom 2 940 OC


----------



## True Monkey (24. März 2009)

@Chaosweaver
Wie hoch getaktet ?

Mal mit ein wenig takt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P5Q-pro/Q9650@4,0Ghz/98ergt-1024mb/Cell Shock 800


----------



## Chaosweaver (24. März 2009)

http://i44.tinypic.com/20gimtx.jpg


----------



## True Monkey (25. März 2009)

Schon besser  *16561*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P5Q-pro/Q9650@4,0Ghz/98ergt-1024mb/Cell Shock 800


----------



## True Monkey (25. März 2009)

Jetzt die Karte mal mit einem E8600




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P5Q-pro/E8600@4,0Ghz/98ergt-1024mb/Cell Shock 800


----------



## xpsforum (25. März 2009)

Und hier mal ein Neuling......mit 23330 3DMark06 .....die Grafikkarte ist noch jungfräulich und nicht überfahren !



http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/4149/reichtu.jpg


mit

*R.O.G./ Intel® Core™ i7 940/ Intel X58 Chipsatz/ 12 GB RAM Triple Channel/ HD 4870X2 2GB (2x256bit) GDDR5 *


----------



## True Monkey (25. März 2009)

Meine " alten " 88er........




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*21287 *und da geht noch was


----------



## der blaue blitz (25. März 2009)

nicht schlecht True 

bin ja ma gespannt wies weitergeht 

hier noch einer von mir, an der graka bissel hochgedreht

2tes bild alles gleich bis auf graka läuft @stock
den kleinen unterschied ma zeigen


----------



## True Monkey (25. März 2009)

Noch mal die 98er mit dem E8600 bei 4,5Ghz mit  rams




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*15363*
Da ging mit dem Quad schon bei 4Ghz mehr

P5Q-pro/E8600@4,5Ghz/98ergt-1024mb/Cell Shock 800 @1200


----------



## teKau^ (26. März 2009)

4,5Ghz und dann "nur" 15k !?! Den Versuch würde ich doch glatt noch mal wiederholen! Das kann doch eigentlich gar nicht sein denn so schlecht ist dein 88er GT Gespann wirklich nicht  Ich komme mit meinem Sys auf 17,5k!

EDIT: Hoppala, du hast ja ne 9800er drin  Dachte die 88er GT`s wären noch drin. Aber trotzdem bissl wenig find ich..


----------



## True Monkey (26. März 2009)

^^Schau mal eine Seite zurück......da sind meine 88er -*21287* und die 98er mit dem Quad bei *16561*


----------



## praxiteen (26. März 2009)

hier mal mein ergebniss.der prozzi ist aber auf 3.4ghz.3dmark06 rechnet das falsch.mfg.
ned schlecht,oder?


----------



## True Monkey (26. März 2009)

^^ Für eine 88erGTS ein  Ergebniss

3dm06 rechnet mit dem normalen Multi  (x9)


----------



## praxiteen (26. März 2009)

jep,danke!bin zufrieden.


----------



## Ü50 (26. März 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Schau mal eine Seite zurück......da sind meine 88er -*21287* und die 98er mit dem Quad bei *16561*


Hallo True, mir kommen die tränen, wenn ich meine bzw.deine punkte sehe. Brauche dringend hilfe  sobald neue graka.


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. März 2009)

Hallo,

meine 8800GTS-512 ist gerade zu Besuch in SYS 1.


----------



## True Monkey (26. März 2009)

^^Bei 3,4GHz..........da geht doch mehr


----------



## mille25 (26. März 2009)

gpu auf 800mhz cpu auf 4x4ghz dann passt das


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. März 2009)

Oh ja, 

habe mal noch schnell die Karte hoch geschraubt (bei 3,4GHz)


----------



## True Monkey (26. März 2009)

^^Die geht wie die sau  und bei 4Ghz?

Ich auch mal mit ein wenig mehr 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teKau^ (26. März 2009)

@True Monkey

Wie kommste denn mit deinen GT´s auf 21k ?! Haut dein Prozi echt soviel Punkte raus ? Dachte immer das meine 4870x2 da auf jeden fall mithalten bzw deine GT´s übertreffen kann.. Benchmarks gehen einem schon manchmal echt aufn Keks


----------



## xpsforum (26. März 2009)

xpsforum schrieb:


> Und hier mal ein Neuling......mit 23330 3DMark06 .....die Grafikkarte ist noch jungfräulich und nicht überfahren !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Eine zweite 4870X2 im Crossfireverbund wird wahrscheinlich nicht das System noch weiter nach oben bringen, oder?


----------



## True Monkey (26. März 2009)

teKau^ schrieb:


> @True Monkey
> 
> Wie kommste denn mit deinen GT´s auf 21k ?! Haut dein Prozi echt soviel Punkte raus ? Dachte immer das meine 4870x2 da auf jeden fall mithalten bzw deine GT´s übertreffen kann.. Benchmarks gehen einem schon manchmal echt aufn Keks


 
HiHi de quad ist zwar gut aber schau hier ......E8600 bei 4,5Ghz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Moment ich kann noch anders....hihi....*eine *260er



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teKau^ (26. März 2009)

Da gibts von mir doch ein ganz klares PFUI  Doppel PFUI  Tripple und Quad folgen  Hab mir ja auch schon Gedanken in sachen Quad Core gemacht aber Ende des Jahres gibts ja was GANZ neues und da bin ich dann dabei  ...(psst, die 6 Kerne kommen )

Aber das dein Sys mit 3- 4k Punkten davon zieht ist mir schon fast ein Rätsel


----------



## Ü50 (26. März 2009)

@True 
*hör auf*, das habe ich nicht einmal mit meinem Q9650 und usw.usw. werfe gleich alles in den sondermüll, oder stecke meine bude in brand, gehe angeln, drehe mir meine fippen selber oder sowas.
Oder ich schau mir dsds, lindenstraße, oder sowas an.

Gruß


----------



## teKau^ (26. März 2009)

Hahahahahahaha ich schließe mich eindeutig Ü50 an


----------



## True Monkey (26. März 2009)

^^Jetzt kommen erst mal zwei 260er drauf.......und die dritte kommt mit dem neuen Board


----------



## teKau^ (26. März 2009)

TRUE Führst du ein renomiertes Graka Geschäft ?  Dude, wieviele Karten liegen denn bei dir so rum ? Haste da vielleicht was zum abgeben


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. März 2009)

So die verlangten 4 GHz + 8800GTS-512@Default und einmal mit OC!


----------



## Ü50 (26. März 2009)

teKau^ schrieb:


> Hahahahahahaha ich schließe mich eindeutig Ü50 an



Ich feue mich, das du mit mir leidest.


----------



## True Monkey (26. März 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> So die verlangten 4 GHz + 8800GTS-512@Default und einmal mit OC!


 
Haha ich glaube du fährst gerade einer 4870x2 aufs Heck mit der GTS 

Oder teKau^ ?


----------



## teKau^ (26. März 2009)

Na was anderes kann man da auch nicht machen.. Wenn meine 4870x2 gegen 2 GT´s abschmiert (wobei ich vorher auch 2 davon am rennen hatte) könnte man sich angesichts dessen in den Arsch beissen  Auf welche Punktzahl kommst du Ü50 ? Und vielleicht noch welches Sys hast du am Start ? Vielleicht bekomme ich dann noch mehr depressionen


----------



## Ü50 (26. März 2009)

teKau^ schrieb:


> Na was anderes kann man da auch nicht machen.. Wenn meine 4870x2 gegen 2 GT´s abschmiert (wobei ich vorher auch 2 davon am rennen hatte) könnte man sich angesichts dessen in den Arsch beissen  Auf welche Punktzahl kommst du Ü50 ? Und vielleicht noch welches Sys hast du am Start ? Vielleicht bekomme ich dann noch mehr depressionen


Habe mich nicht mehr getraut noch ein jpg zu starten. Habe jedoch auch nur eine 4850 drinne. Mit viel mühe hatte 14010 p erreicht. Jedoch Q9650 mit Ga- X48 -DQ6 mobo 8gb rams. Kann halt nicht übertakten, (aber das wird sich noch ändern)
Wird richtig freude machen.ZZt. punkte erhöhung nur durch neue hardware bei mir möglich. *285er 275er 4890 im Anmarsch*


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. März 2009)

Hat der Rechner sich nicht einfach beim drücken der "Druck"-Taste aufgehängt 
Hatte ihn jetzt schön bei 4,275GHz!

Habe mal ein Foto gemacht:


----------



## teKau^ (26. März 2009)

Bin auch gespannt was die 4890 für wieviel Moneten leistet! Denke mein nächstes Sys wird komplett von AMD / ATI sein.. Die Finanzkrise hat mittlerweile auch mich erreicht  und da die genannten Hersteller nicht Lichtweiten von Nvidia entfernt sind und dem Preis / Leistungs Verhältnis am gerechtesten werden muss man einfach selbst sehen wieviel jeder am Ende des Monats in der Tasche hat.

Und zum Thema Übertaktet wollt ich nochmal nachfragen ob du das nicht willst oder nicht kannst ?!.. Denn das ist echt super einfach erklärt in einem der Foren hier im PCGH! Da bekommste alle Basics erklärt und den Rest wirst du durch Bluescreens und Nervenzusammenbrüche lernen  haha jetzt schon mal viel Erfolg


----------



## Ü50 (26. März 2009)

teKau^ schrieb:


> Bin auch gespannt was die 4890 für wieviel Moneten leistet! Denke mein nächstes Sys wird komplett von AMD / ATI sein.. Die Finanzkrise hat mittlerweile auch mich erreicht  und da die genannten Hersteller nicht Lichtweiten von Nvidia entfernt sind und dem Preis / Leistungs Verhältnis am gerechtesten werden muss man einfach selbst sehen wieviel jeder am Ende des Monats in der Tasche hat.
> 
> Und zum Thema Übertaktet wollt ich nochmal nachfragen ob du das nicht willst oder nicht kannst ?!.. Denn das ist echt super einfach erklärt in einem der Foren hier im PCGH! Da bekommste alle Basics erklärt und den Rest wirst du durch Bluescreens und Nervenzusammenbrüche lernen  haha jetzt schon mal viel Erfolg


Hat mit wollen nichts zu tuen. Ich kann es nicht. Selbst forum PCGH hilft mir nicht viel weiter. Komme gerademal mal mit viel  glück ins BIOS, bin halt Ü50, und habe erst vor einigen monaten meinen ersten pc zusammen geschraubt.


----------



## True Monkey (26. März 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Hat der Rechner sich nicht einfach beim drücken der "Druck"-Taste aufgehängt
> Hatte ihn jetzt schön bei 4,275GHz!
> 
> Habe mal ein Foto gemacht:


 
Wofür kaufen sich andere überhaupt 285er oder sowas ...eine 88er GTS reicht doch.


----------



## Equilibrium (26. März 2009)

hier mal mein damaliges Ergebnis:


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. März 2009)

@True

Jetz kommt's Dicke: *18040* mit der 8800GTS-512! 

PS: die CPU hat nur ein bisschen mehr Saft gebraucht


----------



## Equilibrium (27. März 2009)

Was hast Du denn für RAM´s drinn, die solch hohen FSB mitmachen?


----------



## True Monkey (27. März 2009)

@Blechdesigner
ich schmeiß mich weg 
@Equilibrium 
Seine laufen doch nur auf 950


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. März 2009)

@Equilibrium
Steht eig. in der Signatur, aber es handelt sich dabei um 4*1GB Module von -diesen-!

@True
Nun weiß ich warum ich die HD4870(sie ist zwar nicht schlecht) loswerden möchte.


----------



## Ü50 (27. März 2009)

@Blechdesigner
@True
Könnt ihr meinem pc, über Team Viever3 etwas mehr saft geben.
Nee geht nicht, der pc ist nicht am int.


----------



## Equilibrium (27. März 2009)

Da hast aber verdammt gute erwicht. ich meine von den Chips her.

Ich habe mir kürzlich erst diese hier bestellt, die gehen ab wie die Hölle.
Naja die haben ja auch noch die D9GTR Chips drauf.


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. März 2009)

*HD4870-512  vs  8800GTS-512 
. *


----------



## Ü50 (27. März 2009)

@@@@
hallo jungs: ich weis zwar, das  ihr in einer anderen liega spielt als ich. Es wird sicherlich auch noch dauern, bis ich das verstehe was ihr da macht. Aber:: , Ihr habt meinen Ehrgeiz geweckt.
Das ist ja mal was, was spass macht.


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. März 2009)

@Ü50

Habe gerade noch einen Run am Laufen mal sehen was dabei raus kommt?

MfG

*Edit:* Oben Update> HD4870-512  vs  8800GTS-512

und hier ist der Run:


----------



## Ü50 (27. März 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> @Ü50
> 
> Habe gerade noch einen Run am Laufen mal sehen was dabei raus kommt?
> 
> MfG


Würde auch gerne einen neuen run starten. Aber bringt nichts, kommt nur das gleiche raus wie vorher. Aber, wie sagt man das hier im rheinland so schön: (versuche das mal, von platt zu übersetzen) *die zick* (die zeit) *die kütt* (die kommt), *die vüelche *(vögel) *flöte* (pfeifen).
Ob das kölsche richtig geschrieben ist, ich nicht wissen.


----------



## Ü50 (27. März 2009)

@@ 
Bin jetzt müde kängguru schließe meinen beutel zu usw. bis nachher

Fehler können selbstverständlich berichtigt werden
Gruß: Ü50


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. März 2009)

@Ü50

Naja, wenn sich an deinen Punkten was ändern soll, dann müsstest du schon ein bisschen an der Taktschraube von CPU un VGA drehen! (da müsste eig. bei beiden eine zu sehen sein )

Hier mal mein I-Net-Rechner(SYS 3) @ default


----------



## Equilibrium (27. März 2009)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Würde auch gerne einen neuen run starten. Aber bringt nichts, kommt nur das gleiche raus wie vorher. Aber, wie sagt man das hier im rheinland so schön: (versuche das mal, von platt zu übersetzen) *die zick* (die zeit) *die kütt* (die kommt), *die vüelche *(vögel) *flöte* (pfeifen).
> Ob das kölsche richtig geschrieben ist, ich nicht wissen.


 

Na soll ich mal vorbei kommen und es Dir zeigen?!....wohnst ja nicht weit weg von mir.


----------



## DonBes (27. März 2009)

sooooo die 20000 geknackt  endlich....


----------



## widder0815 (27. März 2009)

Jetzt nicht lachen,der sm3 score ist ok, aber warum ist der sm2 score so niedrig?
Und kann mir wer ein paar tips geben wie ich meine cpu auf 3400-3600 bringe, die multy ist schon auf anschlag und mit meinem DFI board(zickig) kriege ich per FSB übertacktung nichtmal 3200 ohne das es abkackt.
Auf welchen wert sollte ich die volt zahl erhöhen damit der e8400(36grad im idle) bei 3600mhz mit diesem DFI x38 board noch läuft?
Irgendwie finde ich das 2300 punkte mehr einfach zu wenig sind.


----------



## True Monkey (27. März 2009)

Langsam Richtung 22K......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Equilibrium (27. März 2009)

Mensch so langsam hast mich ja eingeholt!


----------



## True Monkey (28. März 2009)

Noch mal ein wenig mehr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*21638*

88er Gt x2


----------



## widder0815 (28. März 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Noch mal ein wenig mehr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So scheint ja ,das der eigendliche "3D(Graka)Mark" zu einem "wer hat die stärkste CPU mark" mutiert ist(schade)
Aber warum sind deine sm2 score so hoch? Bei den sm3 komm ich fast ran trotz 2kern mit nur 3ghz


----------



## True Monkey (28. März 2009)

^^OK 

*Eine* 260er bei 3Ghz mit einem Dual Core....(multi auf 9)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So besser ?


----------



## widder0815 (28. März 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^OK
> 
> *Eine* 260er bei 3Ghz mit einem Dual Core....(multi auf 9)
> 
> ...


Ja danke,das ist schon besser(für mich ,um zu sehen wo mann steht),ausser das deine sm2 score nicht offen liegt.
Und ich immer noch nicht weis, warum die bei mir so besch...eiden ist.Mit einer 9800gt hatte ich in der sm2 über 5k ,und jetzt mit 2x4850 gerade mal über 6k,find ich irgendwie komisch.


----------



## Equilibrium (28. März 2009)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Ja danke,das ist schon besser(für mich ,um zu sehen wo mann steht),ausser das deine sm2 score nicht offen liegt.
> Und ich immer noch nicht weis, warum die bei mir so besch...eiden ist.Mit einer 9800gt hatte ich in der sm2 über 5k ,und jetzt mit 2x4850 gerade mal über 6k,find ich irgendwie komisch.


 

Schau mal auf Seite 200 ganz unten, bei mir sieht das mit 2x 280gtx auch nicht viel besser aus.


----------



## xpsforum (28. März 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> Schau mal auf Seite 200 ganz unten, bei mir sieht das mit 2x 280gtx auch nicht viel besser aus.


 

Ich denke dann wird es bei mir auch nichts bringen noch eine zweite 4870X2 ins System zu hängen um mein ergebnis von 23330 Punkte zu toppen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Equilibrium (28. März 2009)

xpsforum schrieb:


> Ich denke dann wird es bei mir auch nichts bringen noch eine zweite 4870X2 ins System zu hängen um mein ergebnis von 23330 Punkte zu toppen


 
Naja ein bischen besser wird es schon noch werden, aber nicht mehr viel. 
Aber mit Deinem Prozi dürfte noch einiges mehr gehen, oder nicht?


----------



## xpsforum (28. März 2009)

Habe bisher auch nur über das ASUS Tool Level Up das System angefasst und war natürlich über die 23330 Punkte überrascht.

Muss mich jetzt mal mit dem Bios befassen!


----------



## Equilibrium (28. März 2009)

xpsforum schrieb:


> Habe bisher auch nur über das ASUS Tool Level Up das System angefasst und war natürlich über die 23330 Punkte überrascht.
> 
> Muss mich jetzt mal mit dem Bios befassen!


 

Hey dann geht noch viel viel mehr!!...wenn Du dein System richtig ausreizt +2 Graka, dann bekommst bestimmt so knapp an die 25k ran. Vielleicht sogar etwas über 25k


----------



## xpsforum (28. März 2009)

Na dann werde ich die Geldbörse noch  mal öffnen......


----------



## Tomateeeee (28. März 2009)

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/91p8-3-jpg.html


----------



## Tomateeeee (28. März 2009)

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/91p8-3-jpg.html

sry für doppelpost mein Mozilla ist abegeschmiert -.-


----------



## True Monkey (28. März 2009)

^^So gut sind meine Augen nicht


----------



## Tomateeeee (28. März 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^So gut sind meine Augen nicht





hab falschen link genommen ^^ alles schon gändert


----------



## True Monkey (28. März 2009)

^^So wird das nichts ...schiess mal ein screen füg bei paint ein ...speicher als Jpeg ab und lade den dann hier direkt hoch(die Büroklammer)


----------



## Equilibrium (28. März 2009)

meine auch nicht!...nóch mal bitte, aber diesmal richtig bitte!


----------



## Tomateeeee (28. März 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=88951&stc=1&d=1238260779


----------



## True Monkey (28. März 2009)

^^na also geht doch.....gutes Ergebniss

Ich würde ja mal zu gerne eine 285er bei mir reindrücken um zu sehen was die bei mir bringt


----------



## Equilibrium (28. März 2009)

@Tometee

zu wenig mein Freund zu wenig!! mit deinem Prozi, erreicht Du wesentlich mehr. schau auf Seite 200 ganz untem, das wird wohl eher Deine Referenz sein und ich hab da nur nen Quadcore.


----------



## True Monkey (28. März 2009)

^^aber doch zwei Karten........vergisst du das immer ?


----------



## Tomateeeee (28. März 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> @Tometee
> 
> zu wenig mein Freund zu wenig!! mit deinem Prozi, erreicht Du wesentlich mehr. schau auf Seite 200 ganz untem, das wird wohl eher Deine Referenz sein und ich hab da nur nen Quadcore.




da fehlen mir bei lukp noch nen bissl was ^^ weiter komm ich ent und bei 64°C unter prime nach 10 min is schluss höher gehe ich net ^^ 

aber Ram und Graka haben noch platz zum OCen ^^ vllt 20,5K Pkt mehr tipp ich net ...

ausserdem hab ich jetzt nen bug meibn 3DMARK läuft nit mehr -.- 

IDirect3DDevice9resent faild: Device lost (D3DERR_DEVICELOST) fehler so ne kagge ^^


----------



## teKau^ (28. März 2009)

Hast du an deinen Taktraten der Graka rumgeschraubt tomateeeee ? Dadurch könnte die Fehlermeldung kommen!


----------



## True Monkey (28. März 2009)

^^Klar ..sieht man doch auf seinem GPU-z


----------



## Ü50 (28. März 2009)

Mit riva tuner waren immerhin starke 24 punkte mehr drinne, als bei meinem vorherigen run.


----------



## praxiteen (28. März 2009)

hab noch ein paar punkte rausgequetscht.hihi!


----------



## teKau^ (28. März 2009)

@Ü50
Also 24Pkt ist ja mal so gut wie nix! Denn wenn du ein paar Testläufe absolvierst wirst du sehen das immer ein paar kleine Schwankungen drin sind. Hast du nach dem hochziehen der Taktraten auch auf übernehmen gedrückt ?  Falls ja, auf die Temps achten und weiter Gas geben


----------



## widder0815 (28. März 2009)

Hir mit meinen 4850gern fast kein Oc +2Kerner+vista64. ps.die sm3 score ist stark oder?Und ich machs gleich nochmal mit 680/1090mhz


----------



## Ü50 (28. März 2009)

teKau^ schrieb:


> @Ü50
> Also 24Pkt ist ja mal so gut wie nix! Denn wenn du ein paar Testläufe absolvierst wirst du sehen das immer ein paar kleine Schwankungen drin sind. Hast du nach dem hochziehen der Taktraten auch auf übernehmen gedrückt ?  Falls ja, auf die Temps achten und weiter Gas geben


Natürlich sind 24 p.nix.Deshalb ja Nach dem hochziehen auch auf übernehmen gedrückt. Temps grka gingen nicht über 38°. Hatte auch weiter gas gegeben. Lief auch bis zum schneegestöber,dann wurde der bildschirm schwarz.


----------



## widder0815 (28. März 2009)

Veeerdammt, das übertackten der Grakas hat nix gebracht,weil mein 2kernProtzi limitiert.
Aber in 1-2 monaten habe ich dann auch einen +Quat+ und dann könnt ihr euch warm anziehen


----------



## True Monkey (28. März 2009)

^^Hattest du dich nicht heute morgen noch beschwert das der 3dmo6 zum CPU Test mutiert.

Dein Core kann doch noch mehr


----------



## widder0815 (28. März 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Hattest du dich nicht heute morgen noch beschwert das der 3dmo6 zum CPU Test mutiert.
> 
> 
> Stimmt,aber  heute nachmitag  hat mir wer (hir) geholfen mein Protzi zu übertackten.Schau mal      http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...-e8400-per-tool-oder-jumper-uebertakten-2.htm
> ...


----------



## True Monkey (28. März 2009)

Zum benchen geht da noch einiges 

Denke 4Ghz sind locker drin.
Temps über 70° auf dauer sind erst bedenklich......aber da gibt es verschiedene meinungen.

Schau mal hier ...unter Luft 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und frag mich lieber nicht nach den Temps 

E8600-9800 GT-P5Q-pro-Cell Shock


----------



## widder0815 (28. März 2009)

OK dein wort in meinem ohr, ich knalle ihn auf 3.8(erstmal) und poste dann den Bench


----------



## widder0815 (28. März 2009)

Misst,da ich mit setfsb übertakte gab es bei 3650mhz blueSceen(jaja ich weiss,"waas? DFI Board und mittelz Tool übertakten?"
Aber im bios kriege ich es nicht hin(Leie)
Aber was meinst du "TrueMonky",wenn ich jetzt schon mit dem 2kerner fast 17k schaffe, sind doch mit nem Quat ala 3000mhz die 20k drin oder?


----------



## praxiteen (28. März 2009)

und noch einen.hihi.


----------



## Ü50 (28. März 2009)

Jetzt verstehe garnichts mehr. Jpeg 2 gegenüber jpeg 1 Core von 691 auf 693 angehoben 3DMark punkte runter.Jpeg 3  Memory leicht erhöht von gelaufenen 1108 auf 1113 bildschirm nach halben durchlauf schwarz.


----------



## True Monkey (28. März 2009)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Misst,da ich mit setfsb übertakte gab es bei 3650mhz blueSceen(jaja ich weiss,"waas? DFI Board und mittelz Tool übertakten?"
> Aber im bios kriege ich es nicht hin(Leie)
> Aber was meinst du "TrueMonky",wenn ich jetzt schon mit dem 2kerner fast 17k schaffe, sind doch mit nem Quat ala 3000mhz die 20k drin oder?


 
Schau mal meine 88er bei 4Ghz mit einem Dual core auf Graka standarts



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und gleich zeig ich dir das ganze mit dem Quad....moment mach mal einen run


----------



## praxiteen (28. März 2009)

mist,speicher auf:5-4-4-15.und absturz nachdem der test fertig war.mfg.


----------



## True Monkey (28. März 2009)

Hier zum vergleichen was der Quad bringt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*2511 *mehr.


----------



## Ü50 (28. März 2009)

@True 
Kannst du mir nicht mal ne anleitung zuschicken? Wie das geht, anleitung natürlich für dumme, auf deutsch und leicht verständlich.


----------



## Equilibrium (28. März 2009)

Ü50 schrieb:


> @True
> Kannst du mir nicht mal ne anleitung zuschicken? Wie das geht, anleitung natürlich für dumme, auf deutsch und leicht verständlich.


 

wenn Du mir mal verrätst, wo Du in Köln wohnst, dann komme ich gerne malvorbei und ich zeig Dir wie es geht.
kannst mir ja mal ´ne PM schicken!!


----------



## widder0815 (28. März 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hier zum vergleichen was der Quad bringt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na dann hoffe ich mal das mit dem Quat meine 4850ger ein wenig mehr beflastert werden,sonst reichts nicht für die 20Ks.(weil weit mehr als 3100mhz werde ich einen 2500-2600mhzQuat nicht bringen können)


----------



## Equilibrium (28. März 2009)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Na dann hoffe ich mal das mit dem Quat meine 4850ger ein wenig mehr beflastert werden,sonst reichts nicht für die 20Ks.(weil weit mehr als 3100mhz werde ich einen 2500-2600mhzQuat nicht bringen können)


 

Da wirst ein wenig pech haben, da der 3DMARK ausschließlich auf die CPU abzielt. Heißt zwar 3DMARK, aber dem ist nicht so. 

Anders verhält sich der Vantage, da kannst mehr mit der Grafik reißen.


----------



## True Monkey (28. März 2009)

^^da schauen wir doch mal was die 260er in 10 tagen bei mir bringen 

Eine hat schon 20k mit dem Quad gebracht....und zwei ?


----------



## Equilibrium (28. März 2009)

Auch Dir Mario wird es nicht allzu viel bringen, siehst doch bei mit 2x 280gtx, da bringt es beim 3DMARK auch nicht so viel!


----------



## True Monkey (28. März 2009)

^^Eine 295er bringt aber auch 25k


----------



## Equilibrium (28. März 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Eine 295er bringt aber auch 25k


 
Aber mit welcher CPU?..sicherlich mit einem i7 core, oder? und ganz ehrlich, eine 295gtx ist nicht so gut wie 2x280gtx allein schon die streamanbindung ist geringer.


----------



## widder0815 (28. März 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> Da wirst ein wenig pech haben, da der 3DMARK ausschließlich auf die CPU abzielt. Heißt zwar 3DMARK, aber dem ist nicht so.
> 
> Anders verhält sich der Vantage, da kannst mehr mit der Grafik reißen.


Wenn ich meine sm2 und 3( besonderst die sm3) score mit anderen vergleiche die einen Quat haben, dann müsste ich die 20k eigendlich knacken.


----------



## Equilibrium (28. März 2009)

das solltest Du auf jeden fall schaffen können.


----------



## widder0815 (29. März 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> das solltest Du auf jeden fall schaffen können.


Ich möchte deswegen nicht gleich ein thema aufmachen,welcher Quat ist eigendlich besser(und was),der Q6700 für 144€ oder der Q9400 für 215€, die müsste ich beide über 3000mhz bringen.


----------



## Equilibrium (29. März 2009)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Ich möchte deswegen nicht gleich ein thema aufmachen,welcher Quat ist eigendlich besser(und was),der Q6700 für 144€ oder der Q9400 für 215€, die müsste ich beide über 3000mhz bringen.


 
werliegt denn näher dran?...warum nicht gleich nen Q9650? dann hast auf jeden fall ruhe.


----------



## widder0815 (29. März 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> werliegt denn näher dran?...warum nicht gleich nen Q9650? dann hast auf jeden fall ruhe.


Naja, das würde mein geldbeutel sprengen(310€), aber der 9550ger(250€) würde noch gehn(+hungern, denn zu dick werden ist so und so ungesund), weil im spaaren bin ich nicht grad der held.


----------



## Tomateeeee (29. März 2009)

ihr habt keine ahnung !!! dieser post entstand unter 100 % ALk ^^ boah bin icgh voll


----------



## praxiteen (29. März 2009)

der letzte run von gestern.mfg.


----------



## widder0815 (29. März 2009)

praxiteen schrieb:


> der letzte run von gestern.mfg.


Hello "Praxi", kannst du mal nen Run machen ,wo dein Quat auf 3300mhz läuft?
Nur mal um zu sehen wie ich dann in einem Monat stehen würde, wenn ich nen Quat habe den ich dann aber höchstens ,auf 3300-3400 kriegen werde.


----------



## teKau^ (29. März 2009)

widder0815 ich geb dir nen Tip, warte mit deiner Anschaffung bezüglich des Quads noch bis Ende des Jahres! Sonst wirst du dich echt ärgern soviel Geld ausgegeben zu haben  Denn da kommen gaaanz neue Spielzeuge aufm Markt **hust** **6 Kerne**.. Dann werden die Preise für Quads richtig schön fallen! Und dann bin ich auch mit von der Partie


----------



## widder0815 (29. März 2009)

teKau^ schrieb:


> widder0815 ich geb dir nen Tip, warte mit deiner Anschaffung bezüglich des Quads noch bis Ende des Jahres! Sonst wirst du dich echt ärgern soviel Geld ausgegeben zu haben  Denn da kommen gaaanz neue Spielzeuge aufm Markt **hust** **6 Kerne**.. Dann werden die Preise für Quads richtig schön fallen! Und dann bin ich auch mit von der Partie


Danke für den Tip,ach ja ich hab gesehen das du eine BFG physX inne hast.
Ich hatte mir auch schon überlegt eine zu holen, um mit meinen ATIs den PhysX Geforces zu trotzen, bringt die BFG nen Protzi schub in 06 und vantage, und wenn ja wieviel.


----------



## teKau^ (29. März 2009)

Also 1. Die Karte wird nicht mehr produziert und um an eine ran zu kommen muss man dann schon ziemlich viel Geld hinlegen womit ich dir das abraten würde eine anzuschaffen! Lieber ne GeForce holen mit eingebauten PhysX beschleuniger  und 2. Die Karte springt bei mir nicht beim Vantage Benchmark an! Weiss auch nicht wieso denn in Spielen funzt die Karte und zeigt was sie kann, was wirklich gut anzusehen ist  Hätte auch gerne mal gewusst was die Karte in Kombi mit meiner 4870x2 so anstellen würde  Vielleicht hat ja hier jemand einen Tip für mich !?! Hab zwar schon nen Thread aufgemacht aber dort bekam ich leider keine nützlichen Tips


----------



## widder0815 (29. März 2009)

teKau^ schrieb:


> Also 1. Die Karte wird nicht mehr produziert und um an eine ran zu kommen muss man dann schon ziemlich viel Geld hinlegen womit ich dir das abraten würde eine anzuschaffen! Lieber ne GeForce holen mit eingebauten PhysX beschleuniger  und 2. Die Karte springt bei mir nicht beim Vantage Benchmark an! Weiss auch nicht wieso denn in Spielen funzt die Karte und zeigt was sie kann, was wirklich gut anzusehen ist  Hätte auch gerne mal gewusst was die Karte in Kombi mit meiner 4870x2 so anstellen würde  Vielleicht hat ja hier jemand einen Tip für mich !?! Hab zwar schon nen Thread aufgemacht aber dort bekam ich leider keine nützlichen Tips


Ich könnte eine für 75€ kriegen bei ebay.


----------



## teKau^ (29. März 2009)

Wenn dir das Geld locker in der Tasche sitzt greif zu  Aber das würde ich auch nur machen wenn du nicht eh vorhast in nächster Zukunft auf GeForce umzusteigen! Zudem wie gesagt, bei Vantage bringts nix!


----------



## widder0815 (29. März 2009)

teKau^ schrieb:


> Wenn dir das Geld locker in der Tasche sitzt greif zu  Aber das würde ich auch nur machen wenn du nicht eh vorhast in nächster Zukunft auf GeForce umzusteigen! Zudem wie gesagt, bei Vantage bringts nix!


Neee lass mal,ich hol mir in kürtze erst mal nen neuen Protzi.
Wenn du das nicht hinbekommst ,mit der BFG in vantage ist das eine gute hilfe für mich.
Hast du meinen Thread (hilfe)im vantage Forum mal angeschaut?


----------



## praxiteen (29. März 2009)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Hello "Praxi", kannst du mal nen Run machen ,wo dein Quat auf 3300mhz läuft?
> Nur mal um zu sehen wie ich dann in einem Monat stehen würde, wenn ich nen Quat habe den ich dann aber höchstens ,auf 3300-3400 kriegen werde.


 hallo widder.sorry,würd ich gern für dich machen,aber ich bekomm den prozzi nicht auf 3.3ghz.kein ahnung warum.hab das vor ein paar wochen mal versucht.
schick nächstes mal ne pn an mich.die mods sehen das ned gerne hier.


----------



## teKau^ (29. März 2009)

Solangsam fluppt es wieder


----------



## Excalibur0177 (29. März 2009)

So. Hier mal 15891 Punkte.
Prozi bei 3200MHz 400x8 Primestable @ 1,41V Last
GraKa bei 829Mhz. Mehr geht bei ihr nicht, dann kommen Bildfehler. 

Hier ein Link der zeigt, das ein Q6600 OC unter 3DMark schneller als ein i7 sein kann 
Klick mich

Und Update: Ohne Dual Screen... macht viel aus! Diesmal 16223 Points.

Klick mich auch


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. März 2009)

Und hier ein Run mit einem Q9300@3,45GHz o. Q9650@3,4GHz + 8800GTS der deinen schlägt


----------



## Dal604 (30. März 2009)

hm hier mal mein run...
ist eig noch viel mehr drin, aber der chipsatz limitiert ab 455MHz
mehr ist dann nur mit einem exorbitanten anstieg der NB-voltage möglich...
auf nem anderen board sind denke ich 13.5K möglich
achja, wie euch sicher auffällt steht da "singlechannel", hab aber 2dimms drin, das liegt daran, dass ich das board fotografiert hatte und da die dimms umgesteckt hab, joar und dann vergessen

achja alles luftgekühlt


----------



## teKau^ (30. März 2009)

So, da hab ich endlich meine 18k


----------



## UnnerveD (30. März 2009)

*@ DAL604* Im Zweifelsfall Slot1 und 3 beziehungsweise Slot 2 und 4 nutzen (oder dann jeweils gleichfarbige) - dann sollte das mit dem DUAL-Channel wieder klappen.
mfG


----------



## Excalibur0177 (30. März 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Und hier ein Run mit einem Q9300@3,45GHz o. Q9650@3,4GHz + 8800GTS der deinen schlägt



Dann zieh mal die 200MHz Takt und 2x 2048K Cache ab  und du liegst unter meinem.


----------



## DanielX (30. März 2009)

Die Tage müssen die 18k da stehen. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## UnnerveD (30. März 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Die Tage müssen die 18k da stehen.
> 
> MfG DanielX



gogo windows xp und "tada - 18,5 k"

mfg


----------



## DanielX (30. März 2009)

Ich weiß, aber das bench XP muss noch warten bis ich mir ne neue Platte gegönnt habe. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Dal604 (30. März 2009)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> *@ DAL604* Im Zweifelsfall Slot1 und 3 beziehungsweise Slot 2 und 4 nutzen (oder dann jeweils gleichfarbige) - dann sollte das mit dem DUAL-Channel wieder klappen.
> mfG


 ja nein ich weiß
nein ich meinte, dass ich das board mal ausgebaut habe um es mit meine kamera mal richtig schick zu photografieren und habe dehalb die dimms nebeneinander gesteckt...und dann rechner an gemacht, gebencht und dann irgendwann...oh single channel...hatte mich schon gewundert warum der ram so wenig takt mitmacht
hab ihm in slot 1 und 3
trotzdem danke
werd die tage noch mal etwas benchen...dann mit dual channel, vll kommen die 13K noch
bin trotzdem einigermaßen zufrieden für die komponenten

€:durch wechsel von win 7 zurück auf xp hat ich nahezu 1k mehr


----------



## widder0815 (31. März 2009)

Mist, ich schaff einfach nicht die 17k ,mit meinem 2kerner


----------



## widder0815 (31. März 2009)

Jeeetz hab ich die 17k, mit meinem 2kerner (den ich nicht über diesen 3570mhz kriege)
Ich , freue mich schon auf den Quat


----------



## True Monkey (31. März 2009)

Buhäää...ich will die 22k 

Jetzt muß ich echt noch die Cell Shocks auf das Board setzten um die zu Knacken.....
Und einen anderen Kühler damit ich die CPU mehr in den AR... treten kann 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## widder0815 (31. März 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Buhäää...ich will die 22k
> 
> Jetzt muß ich echt noch die Cell Shocks auf das Board setzten um die zu Knacken.....
> Und einen anderen Kühler damit ich die CPU mehr in den AR... treten kann
> ...


Einfach stark das 88ter duo, ich ahne schon schlimmes wenn ich den kommenden Quat nicht über 3500mhz bringen kann


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. März 2009)

Welcher Quad soll's denn werden?


----------



## widder0815 (31. März 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Welcher Quad soll's denn werden?


Mehr als den 9550ger werd ich mir nicht leisten können


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. März 2009)

Der ist doch OK, und sollte sich leicht, sofern das Board einen hohen FSB mitmacht, übertakten lassen! 

Hier mal ein Run Q9300@3,2GHz + 8800GTS + endlich neuen Treiber der 178er war schon bisschen eingestaubt!


----------



## True Monkey (31. März 2009)

Das ist der Q9650 mit einer.........mal schauen was nächste woche zwei davon auf dem P5n-d bringen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hihi*


----------



## widder0815 (31. März 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Der ist doch OK, und sollte sich leicht, sofern das Board einen hohen FSB mitmacht, übertakten lassen!
> 
> Hier mal ein Run Q9300@3,2GHz + 8800GTS + endlich neuen Treiber der 178er war schon bisschen eingestaubt!


Danke für die info:
Wenn du mit der gts+ quat 3,2 fast die 16k schaffst, dann bekomme ich mit dem 9550ger mit 3400mhz auf jeden fall die 22K dieses werd ich dann TrueMonky witmen. heilHoTrue ps. ich muss jetzt in die heia.Tschüüü


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. März 2009)

@True

Mir würde schon eine reichen! 
Mein Favorit ist gerade diese: MSI N260GTX-T2D896-OC Twin Frozr !

Ich bin schon gespannt auf deinen Run!


----------



## UnnerveD (31. März 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Buhäää...ich will die 22k



Ich auch - verdammt nochmal...

Naja neue Riegel sind schon unterwegs, dann wird wieder gebencht .. muhaha

mfG


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. März 2009)

So, noch einer ohne all zu große Leistungssteigerung (mehr ist leider nicht drin für einen stabilen Run)


----------



## UnnerveD (1. April 2009)

hm - das ist der "Startwert" - von jetzt an geht es nur noch aufwärts


----------



## topgunxp (1. April 2009)

so habe gestern mal mein neues system bisschen oced und hier das resultat 
über 17k points  recht gut für einen q6600 ^^

http://s11b.directupload.net/images/090401/iczo9gdl.jpg


----------



## teKau^ (1. April 2009)

Hmm also mit deinem Sys hätte ich gedacht, dass du schon an die 20k ran kommst topgunxp! Ich habe gerade das aller aller letzte aus meinem Sys gezogen  Mehr geht da nicht  denn bei 4Ghz bootet meine Kiste nur noch selten 

Edit: @UnnerveD
Ich fang gleich an zu heulen bei deinem "Startwert"


----------



## Equilibrium (1. April 2009)

teKau^ schrieb:


> Edit: @UnnerveD
> Ich fang gleich an zu heulen bei deinem "Startwert"


 

mach Dir nichts draus, viel Platz nach oben hat er nicht mehr, da bald der multi sowie der FSB am Ende sind.


----------



## topgunxp (1. April 2009)

hm 20k beim q6600 schon möglich aber auf 4ghz wollt ich ihn mit lukü nicht bringen  meine gtx 280 ist ja auch nicht oced von daher passen die points schon


----------



## teKau^ (1. April 2009)

@Equilibrium
Da fällt mir doch glatt der passende Spruch ein "Schadensfreude, ist die schönste Freude"  Aber da möchte ich trotzdem mal sehen wie weit man das Sys von UnnerveD noch prügeln kann 

@tupgunxp
Unter LuKü zwar immer sone Sache aber wenn man die Temps im Auge behält, die richtigen Einstellungen im BIOS einstellt, und nicht gerade nen boxed Kühler drauf hat, dürften 4Ghz für nen "Proberun" durchaus drin sein  Und deine GTX 280 auf 100% Lüfterumdrehung wird da schon nicht schmoren wenn du ein paar Takte hochsteigst! Mit RiverTuner lässt sich das auch prima einstellen! Aber, ich versteh auch, dass man gutmütig mit seiner Hardware umgehen möchte 

MEINE MUSS BLUTEN 
Scherz*


----------



## Tomateeeee (2. April 2009)

so hier nun fast das max was ich rauskriege (COU fsb wall) ka warum ......
aber seht selber 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=90658&stc=1&d=1238676278


----------



## True Monkey (2. April 2009)

^^fett......jetzt bin ich aufs WE gespannt


----------



## teKau^ (2. April 2009)

Mein Sys hab ich schon an die Grenzen getrieben...
Was soll ich jetzt nur mit meiner freien Zeit anfangen  ?
Keine Bluescreens mehr.. Keine Hänger.. Keine Scores die das Blut gefrieren ließen weil man zum 4372 mal XX.999 Punkte erzielt hat und nicht über diese Grenze hinaus kam 

Ich glaub ich mach mir ein Shirt mit " I ♥ ocen "


----------



## Tomateeeee (2. April 2009)

xD
geil we steht true ??? wenn ja dann gehts ab  du kannst meine hw sowas von "vergewal..en"


----------



## widder0815 (2. April 2009)

teKau^ schrieb:


> Mein Sys hab ich schon an die Grenzen getrieben...
> Was soll ich jetzt nur mit meiner freien Zeit anfangen  ?
> Keine Bluescreens mehr.. Keine Hänger.. Keine Scores die das Blut gefrieren ließen weil man zum 4372 mal XX.999 Punkte erzielt hat und nicht über diese Grenze hinaus kam
> 
> Ich glaub ich mach mir ein Shirt mit " I ♥ ocen "


Geht mir auch so, aber warte es ab... am 28.04 ist mein xeon 3360 da (später kommen dann noch 1066ger RAMS),und dann wird kräftig weitergebencht. Das mit meinen lumpigen 17000 lass ich doch nicht auf mir sitzen.Besonderst nicht von 2 8800tern abgeschossen zu werden.


----------



## True Monkey (2. April 2009)

teKau^ schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich mach mir ein Shirt mit " I ♥ ocen "


 
Vllt kriegen wir Mengenrabatt 

@Tomateeeee

Samstag 

@widder0815

Hihi .....pass auf ich habe mir zwei 260er bestellt


----------



## teKau^ (2. April 2009)

Einen xeon 3360.. !=? Werden die nicht eher im Serverbereich eingesetzt ? Kenne mich da nicht so genau aus aber ich werd mich jetzt erstmal informieren was du dir da für neues Spielzeug holst  Oder hat jemand spontan nen Link für mich 

Edit:
@True hahhahahahahahaha.. ich frag mal nach ab wievielen shirts wir rabatt bekommen  wer will denn alles eins  ? vielleicht ists ja ne marktlücke 

Edit part II:
Hab da schon erste Entwürfe 

Edit part III:
Forschung läuft auf Hochtouren


----------



## True Monkey (2. April 2009)

^^Was hälst du von....und mein Hardwarehändler auch auf der Rückseite 

Mal zwei runs zum vergleichen E8600 und Q9650 beide bei 4GHz graka Standarts




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um mal zu zeigen was ein Quad bringt


----------



## Tomateeeee (2. April 2009)

joa schreib mir inner pm zeit und uhrzeit hoffe meine karre kann fr aus der werkstattt wenn hab ich nen prob oder leihwagen ...


----------



## Blacksteel (2. April 2009)

Genau 15000 Punkte mit 3D-Markt06
Muss ich aber noch aktualisieren die Tage das sind noch die alten ergebnisse mit billig Ram

AMD Phenom II 940be
XFX 9800gtx+
4gb Ram 

Gruß Blacksteel


----------



## widder0815 (2. April 2009)

@widder0815

Hihi .....pass auf ich habe mir zwei 260er bestellt[/quote]

JaJa True, immer feste drauf, aber vieleicht überlege ich es mir ja noch... und hole mir 2 4870ger .Die müssten ja auch noch ein wenig billiger werden zwecks der 4890 du sack


----------



## teKau^ (2. April 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Was hälst du von....und mein Hardwarehändler auch auf der Rückseite




Hmm, klingt nice mal sehen.. Ich zauber mal ne Runde


----------



## True Monkey (2. April 2009)

^^haha mit dem besten Stick der welt....den hatte ich schon bei meinen Amiga 500 

Mal ein Q6600 mit 98er 512mb und einer 88er GTS als Phys X



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teKau^ (2. April 2009)

Mach mal bitte mit diesem Setup einen Run im Vantage Benchmark!
Da sieht man glaub ich besser was die GTS zur PhysX Berechnung taugt. Kann man eigentlich einen SLI Verbund wie zB deine 2 88GT`s zusammen als PhysX Berechnung benutzen ? Das wäre doch mal Interessant


----------



## True Monkey (2. April 2009)

Bei zwei die gleichen Karten kann man keine zu Phys X verdonnern,habe ich schon probiert ohne SLI Brücke ....seltsamerweise kann ich sogar SLI aktivieren ohne Brücke.(mit nur geringer Leistungseinbuße)
Auf meinen Bencher (P5Q-pro) habe ich kein Vista 

Aber hier mal die 88er mit aktivierten Phys X im Vantage (sry mods ich weiß das ist der falsche Thread...)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. April 2009)

Hi True, habe mir gerade ne GTX 275 bestellt, bin mal gespannt wann sie ankommt (hoffe SA) und was die so im 06er bringt.

MfG


----------



## teKau^ (3. April 2009)

Unglaublich was dein Quad raus haut.. 
Würd gern ma wissen in welche Sphären mich ein Quad mit meiner GraKa bringen würde.. Oh man noch sooo unendlich lange bis Ende des Jahres


----------



## DA-Beginner (3. April 2009)

Servus

@ True Monkey. Bist du sicher daß du Vertikale Synchronisation im Treiber deaktiviert hast?. 
Ich hab mit einem Q6600 @3,0 GHz und einer 8800 GT 14600Punkte. Da hab ich aber um 1000 CPU Punkte weniger als du.


----------



## True Monkey (3. April 2009)

^^Schau mal genau hin....ich habe eine Phsy X auf einen P5Q-pro unten drin.......das heißt es läuft im moment mit 2x8 lanes 

Es geht auch mehr


----------



## Tomateeeee (3. April 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Schau mal genau hin....ich habe eine Phsy X auf einen P5Q-pro unten drin.......das heißt es läuft im moment mit 2x8 lanes
> 
> Es geht auch mehr



@true wann shcickste mir ne pm ??? wegen morgen 

sry for offtopic


----------



## widder0815 (3. April 2009)

Hir nochmal mit lumpiegen 2kerner ala 3500mhz
Weeenn ich den Quad habe... hab ich spaaaß


----------



## True Monkey (4. April 2009)

Hier mal die 98er mit 16 lanes bei 3....4....4,5Ghz mit ein 2Kerner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (4. April 2009)

@True Monkey
freue mich schon auf, nach ostern.
Werden uns ev. ein duell süden gegen Nw. liefern. Der Aachener kommt nach ostern zu mir, soll jedoch sein sys mitbringen. Müssen ja noch die möglichkeit haben, um zu berichten, wenn meine beiden sys abgefackelt sind.
Deshalb auch die doppelte hardware für mich. Hoffentlich kann der mit meinem sortiment etwas anfangen, wird gerade bestellt. Danach Kommt I 7


----------



## Tomateeeee (4. April 2009)

so noch ein  
leider ging die Cpu net auf 4Ghz .....


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=91254&stc=1&d=1238799640


----------



## Ü50 (4. April 2009)

@Tomateeeee
na klar i7


----------



## Tomateeeee (4. April 2009)

Ü50 schrieb:


> @Tomateeeee
> na klar i7




hab ihn auf 3,9 prime stable gekriegt bei 68 °C  nach 10 min  so das wars


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. April 2009)

So, meine GTX 275 ist Heute angekommen


----------



## Tomateeeee (4. April 2009)

True Monkey darf mit einen i7 spielen....

HIHI und ich mach das auch  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und es geht noch was


----------



## UnnerveD (4. April 2009)

Tomateeeee schrieb:


> so noch ein
> leider ging die Cpu net auf 4Ghz .....



und ich hab mehr 

mfG


----------



## True Monkey (4. April 2009)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> und ich hab mehr
> 
> mfG


 Tomateeee am schreiben : 

hast du ne wakü ??? ich nur ne Lukü


----------



## True Monkey (4. April 2009)

...So 

E8600 @ 4Ghz 285er ohne OC Cell Shocks 4-4-4-12




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashtray (4. April 2009)

So auch von mir was neues. GPU @ 800/975


----------



## True Monkey (4. April 2009)

E8600 @ 4Ghz 285er OC Cell Shocks @1066 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das ist nicht das Ende


----------



## widder0815 (4. April 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> E8600 @ 4Ghz 285er OC Cell Shocks @1066
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Los true ich will die 285er mit deinen Quad9650 auf 4ghz sehn


----------



## True Monkey (4. April 2009)

^^Haha das ist ne menge bastelarbeit........


----------



## widder0815 (4. April 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Haha das ist ne menge bastelarbeit........


Achso, ich dachte du hast 5 PCs zuhause rumstehn


----------



## True Monkey (4. April 2009)

4 aber nur einen Q9650 ...und der sitzt gerade auf dem SLI Board....aber da kommt vllt gleich mal die 285er rein


----------



## Tomateeeee (4. April 2009)

so widder wenn ich nach der benchsession noch lust habe dann bei mir zu hause noch nen bisschen mehr *hoff* wenn nicht dann haste gewonnen unfair aber gewonenn was willste erwarten du hast sli ich ne Single GPU -.-


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. April 2009)

Hmm, Q9650@4GHz + GTX 275


----------



## True Monkey (4. April 2009)

Hihi.....ein Dualcore bei 4,5Ghz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Blechdesigner

Geht nicht noch mehr


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. April 2009)

Naja ein bisschen ist noch drin  (die Karte lässt sich aber z.Z. nich besonders hoch takten)


----------



## praxiteen (4. April 2009)

darf ich auch mal meinen lappi zeigen?der grosse hat babypause,hihi!


----------



## widder0815 (4. April 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hihi.....ein Dualcore bei 4,5Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MÄCHTIG true, was machst du wenn mann dir ein teures (richtig gutes) Sys an die seite stellt... bestimmt den Weltrekort brechen


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. April 2009)

Hier mal ne mini Übersicht:

Q9650@3,4GHz | 8800GTS-512MB | HD4870-512MB | GTX275-896MB


----------



## True Monkey (4. April 2009)

Jetzt....Q9650 @ 4Ghz 285er aber leider nur auf dem P5n-d 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vllt aber nur vllt kommt gleich noch der P45 Chipsatz 

Meine 88er bringen mehr als eine 285er


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. April 2009)

Basteln, basteln ... los marsch marsch!!!


----------



## True Monkey (4. April 2009)

Meine 88er mit dem i7 bei 4Ghz.......warum kann das Board kein SLI...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. April 2009)

Hier mein Q9650@4GHz + GTX275 OC!


----------



## True Monkey (5. April 2009)

Die 98er mit dem i7 bei 4Ghz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (5. April 2009)

Update




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. April 2009)

*Update:* 22k


----------



## True Monkey (5. April 2009)

^^Neeeeinnn....jetzt muß ich meinem Quad auch auf 4,4Ghz ziehen.......aber erst mit einem Düsenkühler


----------



## Equilibrium (5. April 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Meine 88er mit dem i7 bei 4Ghz.......warum kann das Board kein SLI...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Du musst Dir das SLI-Bios drauf machen, dann wirds gehen. Das Board kann SLI wurde nur deaktiviert.


----------



## Tomateeeee (5. April 2009)

So mehrging gestern net  
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=91580&stc=1&d=1238923788


----------



## 8800 GT (5. April 2009)

könntet ihr mir vllt ein bischen helfen? Ich habe bei Overclocking Prozessoren schon einen Thread aufgemacht. Wäre schön, denn ich weiß mit meinem Problem net weiter.


----------



## Swonte (5. April 2009)

Hier mal mein Ergebniss.Finde die CPU Punkte ein bisschen wenig.


----------



## Tomateeeee (5. April 2009)

Swonte schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Ergebniss.Finde die CPU Punkte ein bisschen wenig.





guck ma meine CPU Pkt. an hab auch nur 6800 Pkt aber ich habe nen I7 920 @ 4Ghz der ist noch nen endeschneller


----------



## True Monkey (5. April 2009)

@Swonte
Passt für den E8600 ....mehr reißt du da nur mit ein Quad


----------



## widder0815 (5. April 2009)

Swonte schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Ergebniss.Finde die CPU Punkte ein bisschen wenig.


Für einen 2kerner doch ganz gute CPU punkte, ich hab auch nur nen 2kerner.


----------



## der blaue blitz (5. April 2009)

@swonte
was für ne gtx 260 hast du denn die mit 65nm und 192 shadern, 65nm 216 shader oder die 55nm 216shadern?
und ist diese übertaktet?
ich hab die xfx gtx 260 black edition und komm mit meinem E8500@4Ghz auf 17821 3DMark punkte!!!


----------



## Swonte (5. April 2009)

Update.....


----------



## norsemann (5. April 2009)

hier mal mein ergebniss , nervt ja das ich nicht noch irgendwie 16 punkte rauskitzeln kann um an die 16000 zu kommen , weiß nicht wo ichdie nich hernehmen soll , vielleicht hat ja einer nen rat


----------



## Boti261980 (5. April 2009)

@ norsemann

Stell mal den HT-Link auf 1800MHz und deine RAM timings niedriger (z.B. 5-5-5-18-24 2T)
insofern es der RAM zu lässt!
Ohne was einzustellen kannst die Gesamt-Punkte erhöhen indem mit XP Benchen tust.
Hier hat die CPU mehr Punkte als unter Vista, somit müsstes die 16k dann knacken können.

Hier mal mein Ergebniss mit der GTX285 oc:

940 BE @ 3.78GHz & GTX285 3DM06 WinXP

Gruss


----------



## norsemann (5. April 2009)

mein ram timings sind 5-5-5-18-25 t2
warum soll ich den ht link niedriger stellen ? wenn der langsamer ist werden die punkte doch noch weniger oder nicht ?


----------



## Boti261980 (5. April 2009)

nicht immer, die meisten Punkte werden mit 1800MHz +/- 100MHz erreicht.
Kannst ja mal versuchen...

Gruss


----------



## 8800 GT (5. April 2009)

Hier nochmal was von mir:


----------



## True Monkey (5. April 2009)

Richtung *22k*....hihi 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## norsemann (5. April 2009)

alter falter ich drehe am rad da bin ich ja hinten an mit meinen fast 16k hast du die 22k mit der 8800gt im sly oder wie ?


----------



## Tomateeeee (5. April 2009)

ja hat er


----------



## norsemann (5. April 2009)

also kann man davon ausgehen das sli betrieb doch schon einges bringt oder wie darf man das deuten ? oder kommt das nur weil er seine cpu auf über 4 ghz getaktet hat


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. April 2009)

Hier mal ein kleiner Vergleich zwischen XP-32 und Vista-64!


----------



## norsemann (5. April 2009)

wow das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht


----------



## Tomateeeee (5. April 2009)

norsemann schrieb:


> also kann man davon ausgehen das sli betrieb doch schon einges bringt oder wie darf man das deuten ? oder kommt das nur weil er seine cpu auf über 4 ghz getaktet hat





na kla bringt sli was  da macht er mich fast macht mnich fertig  ^^ 
im 3DMark 03 hat er so fast 5000 Pkt vorschrung .... mit seinen Sli


----------



## norsemann (5. April 2009)

also habe eben mal den ht link runter auf1800mhz gesetzt , da hatte ich dann abstürze vom windows host prozess und fast 100p weniger . dann muss ich mir eben ein sli board kaufen und da zwei 4870x2 grakas drauf schmeißen lach 
dann kriege ich euch

so denke ich mal ist mein system am ende


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. April 2009)

Und noch ein *Update*

@True: schau mal auf den RAM(es hat geklappt)


----------



## True Monkey (5. April 2009)

^^fett....und der core geht gut


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. April 2009)

Oh man, ich will nicht wissen was für ein Ergebnis dort stehen würde mit ner Graka vom Schlage einer GTX285 o. sogar GTX295


----------



## djdonmiguel (6. April 2009)

Noch fragen????


----------



## True Monkey (6. April 2009)

^^Warum ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djdonmiguel (6. April 2009)

Zeig doch mal deine Auflösung!!!!


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. April 2009)

Ich schätze mal 1280x1024 und nicht deine:


----------



## djdonmiguel (6. April 2009)

Hi Blechdesigner,

ich kann leider keine größere Auflösung einstellen, da 26" LCD-TV 

Er hat dieses Ergebniss mit einer niedrigeren Auflösung erzielt. Da mit einer 8800 GT so viele Punkte nicht zu erreichen sind....Unmöglich!!!!!! Ich schätze er hat 800x600 benutzt!


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. April 2009)

Ne hat er nicht, denn er hat ja zwei 88er drin! Schau mal richtig hin!


----------



## revil (6. April 2009)

hier mal mein ergebnis mit core i7@ 4 ghz HT off und gtx 285 @756/1620/1377

Gesamt Score: 21872
SM2.0 Score:    9258
SM3.0 Score:    9752
CPU Score:       6071


----------



## True Monkey (6. April 2009)

Natürlich bench ich in 1280x1024 

Hier zum nachschauen.......sry für so wenig Punkte....ist nur ein Dual core 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber beim nächsten run mit dem Quad ziehe ich das Fenster so das man es sieht


----------



## 8800 GT (6. April 2009)

Hi Leute, hab mal kurz ne Frage: meine Temps kommen mir saumäßig hoch vor. Für die 4 GHZ brauch ich 1,34 Vcore. schon im IDLE liegen die Temps mit Coretemp bei 43°-48°. Unter Prime schon nach wenigen Sekunden bei 70 °. Woran kann das liegen. Die Raumtemp beträgt 22°.


----------



## True Monkey (6. April 2009)

^^das liegt daran das du keine Wakü hast 

Für einen Quad bei 4Ghz mit 1,34v unter Luft sind deine Temps ganz normal


----------



## widder0815 (6. April 2009)

Mal was neues von mir...geile sm3 oder


----------



## Tobi41090 (6. April 2009)

tjo dann muss ich wohl auch mal^^.

Aber über 20k Punkte für nen DualCore und ne Single Graka ist doch gut oder^^?


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (6. April 2009)

3d-mark ergebnis von heute.

ps:mach ich was falsch??? 4cores und gtx260. geht da nich mehr???


----------



## widder0815 (6. April 2009)

Tobi41090 schrieb:


> tjo dann muss ich wohl auch mal^^.
> 
> Aber über 20k Punkte für nen DualCore und ne Single Graka ist doch gut oder^^?


Warum sind alle Nvidias in den sm2 scores sooo überlegen beschissene Nvidia bevorzugung im Mark... aber trozdem geiles ergebnis


----------



## Tomateeeee (6. April 2009)

so ma gucken 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=92206&stc=1&d=1239048598



des rästelslösung ist ....


----------



## True Monkey (6. April 2009)

*Tomateeeee *seine Karte mit ein Q9650 auf meinen Sys auch bei 4Ghz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spricht ganz klar für einen i7......mit DDR3...............
@Tomateeeee
und bei mir lief sie mit 741 der i7 ist top


----------



## Tomateeeee (6. April 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> *Tomateeeee *seine Karte mit ein Q9650 auf meinen Sys auch bei 4Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich weiss ^^ aber naja 


@true 3,6 Ghz bei 1,25 Vocre Prime stable  @ 60 °C


----------



## Ü50 (6. April 2009)

@True
15 min nicht hingesehen, schon neue hardware drinne. Wohnt dein pc händler neben dir Lass den doch auch mal zur ruhe kommen.  Oder strickt deine frau, am laufenden band neue grakas usw.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (6. April 2009)

update von heute auf heute im 3d-mark


----------



## Tomateeeee (6. April 2009)

Ü50 schrieb:


> @True
> 15 min nicht hingesehen, schon neue hardware drinne. Wohnt dein pc händler neben dir Lass den doch auch mal zur ruhe kommen.  Oder strickt deine frau, am laufenden band neue grakas usw.



das war am we mit meiner 285


----------



## Ü50 (7. April 2009)

Tomateeeee schrieb:


> das war am we mit meiner 285



Toll, ihr sitzt bestimmt schon eine woche zusammen. Wer weiß, was da noch kommt.


----------



## Tomateeeee (7. April 2009)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Toll, ihr sitzt bestimmt schon eine woche zusammen. Wer weiß, was da noch kommt.





ne ne jetzt erstma pause  ^^ ma gucken ende april oder so mal anfragen  vielleicht kriegt man ja hier unten paar zusammen


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (7. April 2009)

update vom update, mehr geht nich. der rest ist nur noch bluescreen oder hänger vom feinsten
aber über18k öcken, find ich ok. zu meinem e6600 und gtx 8800 vorher mit ca 12k. ein sprung aus den wolken....


----------



## True Monkey (7. April 2009)

^^passt doch


----------



## Ü50 (7. April 2009)

@Blechdesigner
ist die GTX275 und Q9650 zu ende? Oder kommt noch ein neues Update.
Weil, wollte die gtx 275 noch bestellen,@9650 habe ich noch im bastand.


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. April 2009)

So, ich habe hier noch Einen: Alles @ Default (außer den RAM[der ist unterfordert]) 

@Ü50: also ich bekomme den Q9650 nicht auf 4,45 GHz (selbst die 4,4 sind ein Glücksspiel) und die GTX275 will auch nicht mehr Takt(weder Chip noch RAM)! -Hier-


----------



## Ü50 (7. April 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> So, ich habe hier noch Einen: Alles @ Default (außer den RAM[der ist unterfordert])


Also doch besser 275 sli . Oder eine 295 ?


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. April 2009)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Also doch besser 275 sli . Oder eine 295 ?



Hattest du nicht ein CF-Board(X38/48)?
Dann wird's aber richtig teuer mit den 275er + SLI-Board!


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (7. April 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^passt doch




danke, falls ich gemeint bin.....


----------



## Ü50 (7. April 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Hattest du nicht ein CF-Board(X38/48)?
> Dann wird's aber ric
> htig teuer mit den 275er + SLI-Board!



Habe doch nur.
Sys int rechner asus A8nDel.32 SLI *32 (alt)
Giga X48 nur für cf .
asus P45Qpro turbo ist bestellt. Notfalls nur eine 275.
Ansonsten noch ein neues mobo für sli aber dann mit I7. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Trinke doch nur soviel wie reinpasst, rauche wie ein schlot. Hab doch sonst keine macken (glaube ich). Oder doch?(Der ideale Ehemann) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. April 2009)

*@diu_tesc_g.o. :* Hast du den -HIER- gesehen? (ist nur eine 8800GTS-512) 

*@Ü50:* zwei 4890er auf dein X48 würden es tun(mehr Punkte) und auserdem sollte auf deinem Board der Q9650 mit min. 4GHz laufen können!


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (7. April 2009)

yooo, des ist aba bestimmt ne wakü. ich lüfte mit luft ) oder dieser einer hat glück gehabt mit dem "besteck" (cpu,gpu). läst sich ja nich alles gleich gut übertakten. 
aber,danke für den hinweis.geb mir weiterhin mühe.


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. April 2009)

Ne, keine Wakü alles schon mit Luft! Und -so- sieht's im Gehäuse aus!


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (7. April 2009)

schleimer,ich kann des nich......-))


----------



## djdonmiguel (7. April 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Ne hat er nicht, denn er hat ja zwei 88er drin! Schau mal richtig hin!



O.k. alles klar ich habe es gesehen......gebe mich geschlagen


----------



## Ü50 (7. April 2009)

@ Blechdesigner
weist du denn, ob in mein neues asus p45Q turbo, sli oder cf reinpasst. Oder sogar beides?


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. April 2009)

@ Ü50

Das mit dem SLI kannst du schon mal auf dem Board vergessen und auch CF wäre auf selbigen nicht optimal(8x/8x)! 
Für CF wäre dein jetziges X48(16x/16x) die beste Lösung!


----------



## Ü50 (7. April 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> @ Ü50
> 
> Das mit dem SLI kannst du schon mal auf dem Board vergessen und auch CF wäre auf selbigen nicht optimal(8x/8x)!
> Für CF wäre dein jetziges X48(16x/16x) die beste Lösung!


Danke für die info.


----------



## Maniac1960 (8. April 2009)

mein ergebnis


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. April 2009)

Projekt: 7k+ @ Internetrechner(SYS 3) wurde gestartet!


----------



## mille25 (8. April 2009)

hier mal ein run mit meiner neuen 3870 oc von msi 

aber die cpu wird wohl in 3dmark ein bisschen bremsen, bin trotzdem zufrieden


----------



## Micha-Stylez (8. April 2009)

20k  Schon ein bißchen her 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Micha


----------



## Tomateeeee (9. April 2009)

So das maximun von meinen system unter luft 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=93162&stc=1&d=1239234572


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. April 2009)

Hast du nicht auf Seite 220 fast 25k ?


----------



## Tomateeeee (9. April 2009)

stimmt mhm aber in 640x480 ^^


----------



## BamBuchi (9. April 2009)

Mein Ergebniss


----------



## Micha-Stylez (9. April 2009)

Gutes Ergebnis 

Mfg Micha


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. April 2009)

i7 @ 3,4GHz und GTX 285 @ stock 

Mal schauen was da noch geht^^


----------



## Tomateeeee (9. April 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> i7 @ 3,4GHz und GTX 285 @ stock
> 
> Mal schauen was da noch geht^^


die 22 k schaffste ;D guck ma ne seite früher kann dir als Ziel dienen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. April 2009)

Tomateeeee schrieb:


> die 22 k schaffste ;D guck ma ne seite früher kann dir als Ziel dienen




ajo^^
Es wird aber erst nach Ostern wieder richtig gebencht


----------



## Tomateeeee (9. April 2009)

ach was ^^ unter lukü fix vcore 1,4 dann multi 20 bclk 200 und los gehts ;S


----------



## Micha-Stylez (9. April 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> ajo^^
> Es wird aber erst nach Ostern wieder richtig gebencht



Dann sind die dicken Eier auch wieder weg 

Netter Score  Um so ein Score zu haben muss ich meine Hardware schon prügeln ! 

Dein desktop Hintergrund ist auch sehr nett 

Kleiner Tip am Rande , wenn du das Design von Vista auf klassisch umstellst haste glatt < 500 Punkte mehr !

Mfg Micha


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. April 2009)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Dann sind die dicken Eier auch wieder weg
> 
> Netter Score  Um so ein Score zu haben muss ich meine Hardware schon prügeln !
> 
> ...




i know 

Das war aber nur ein Kurzer Intermezzo gestern^^

Nächste Woche setz ich mir ein Bench XP auf und guck ma was geht


----------



## Micha-Stylez (9. April 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> i know
> 
> Das war aber nur ein Kurzer Intermezzo gestern^^
> 
> Nächste Woche setz ich mir ein Bench XP auf und guck ma was geht



Lass Bouncen  ! Bin mal gespannt was da so noch drin ist ! Da wirst du auch wohl weit über 22k kommen denke ich 

Mfg Micha


----------



## Dr.House (9. April 2009)

*25195 Punkte*

4870 CF   und kaum übertaktet...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (9. April 2009)

@Dr House
jepp...

i7 ist eine feine Sache zum benchen........


----------



## BamBuchi (9. April 2009)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Gutes Ergebnis
> 
> Mfg Micha




Danke


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. April 2009)

Zwar nicht 22k(die hab ich ja schon) aber der RAM


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. April 2009)

So, die 7k wurden geknackt


----------



## xpsforum (11. April 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> *25195 Punkte*
> 
> 4870 CF und kaum übertaktet...
> 
> ...


 

Na da muss ich dann auch nochmal ran mit meinen 23330 Dingern.. Glückwunsch!


Und hier jetzt meine...


http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/474/24304e.jpg


----------



## xpsforum (11. April 2009)

Da ....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.House (11. April 2009)

Na da muss ich wohl nachlegen...

*26299 Punkte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## MB-present (11. April 2009)

So dann lege ich mal als "nicht Core i7" user nach  

17729 Punkte, 

ich hasse mein Q6600 das er bei 3,2Ghz schlapp macht, selbst 3,3Ghz laufen nicht prime stabil 

mfg


----------



## True Monkey (12. April 2009)

Einmal noch den q9650.........und bald die 88er mit i7




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## widder0815 (12. April 2009)

MB-present schrieb:


> So dann lege ich mal als "nicht Core i7" user nach
> 
> 17729 Punkte,
> 
> ...


Das ist nicht dein ernst,die 17k schaffe sogar ich mit mein kaputen nt + meinen 2 4850ger und der 2kerner ist nur auf 3500mhz


----------



## MB-present (12. April 2009)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht dein ernst,die 17k schaffe sogar ich mit mein kaputen nt + meinen 2 4850ger und der 2kerner ist nur auf 3500mhz



Doch isser ...leider  bekomme auch net mehr raus aus der "kiste" weiß aber auch net obs daran liegt das ich noch die 512er version der HD4870 habe oder weil mein Q6600 über 3,2Ghz schlapp macht

mfg


----------



## Tomateeeee (12. April 2009)

ich wette mit dir das es am quad liegt der 06 is Ghz hungrog -.- wenn du nen kumpel haste der andere graka hat prob die mal asu  wenn sie besser ist als deine


----------



## MB-present (12. April 2009)

Tomateeeee schrieb:


> ich wette mit dir das es am quad liegt der 06 is Ghz hungrog -.- wenn du nen kumpel haste der andere graka hat prob die mal asu  wenn sie besser ist als deine



hmm könnte schwierig werden, da mein kumpel nur ne 8600gts mit 256mb hat 

aber ich hatte mal nur mit einer karte getestet und da kam ich auf 15610 Punkte.

und gucken obs mit nem gleichgetaktetem duo genauso gut geht, geht auch net da ich in meinem freundeskreis der mit den besten teiln bin ^^, am nächsten kommt noch mein vater mit seinem E6650 @ Stock in seinem Dell.
Nja kommt halt nächstes jahr nen i7 2nd Generation rein oder so mit ner 5890 oder auch 2.

mfg


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (12. April 2009)

Wieso habt ihr alle so saugeile Ergebnisse...überhaupt Dr.House, Tomateee und natürlich True-Monkey.
Argh, ich werde mit meinen 13k Punkten noch depressiv wenn ich diese Bilder sehe.
Mal schauen was die GTX 285 im Sommer noch aus meinem Sys herauskitzelt.
Könnt ihr mir noch ein paar Tipps geben???

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## Tomateeeee (12. April 2009)

Babylon-Ganja schrieb:


> Wieso habt ihr alle so saugeile Ergebnisse...überhaupt Dr.House, Tomateee und natürlich True-Monkey.
> Argh, ich werde mit meinen 13k Punkten noch depressiv wenn ich diese Bilder sehe.
> Mal schauen was die GTX 285 im Sommer noch aus meinem Sys herauskitzelt.
> Könnt ihr mir noch ein paar Tipps geben???
> ...





vllt havbe ich im sommer ja auch ne 2te drinne  dann kansnte weiterrumschmollen


----------



## Maller (12. April 2009)

naja tomateee bezahl doch erstmal deinen kredit fürs auto ab bevor du weiter von neuen grakas träumst


----------



## True Monkey (12. April 2009)

^^

Sowas ist interressanter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## widder0815 (12. April 2009)

14 Tage stehe ich noch so hir, aber dann ist mein XeonQuad3360 da ,mein Nt ist dann auch in ordnung und ich kann besser OCn ... und kippe auch die 20k


----------



## Tomateeeee (12. April 2009)

Maller schrieb:


> naja tomateee bezahl doch erstmal deinen kredit fürs auto ab bevor du weiter von neuen grakas träumst




neues auto ^^ habs meins reparieren lassen ^^ das klären 2wir auf lan


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (12. April 2009)

Tomateeeee schrieb:


> vllt havbe ich im sommer ja auch ne 2te drinne  dann kansnte weiterrumschmollen



Och man Tomateeee musst du mich wieder vom 7.Himmel runter jagen??
Wie lang glaubten ihr dass die "alten" Intel CPU's den neuen Core i7 Widerstand leisten können d.h. wie lange bleiben unsere Nicht-i7-Prozessoren den noch unter den "starken"???

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## Tomateeeee (12. April 2009)

Babylon-Ganja schrieb:


> Och man Tomateeee musst du mich wieder vom 7.Himmel runter jagen??
> Wie lang glaubten ihr dass die "alten" Intel CPU's den neuen Core i7 Widerstand leisten können d.h. wie lange bleiben unsere Nicht-i7-Prozessoren den noch unter den "starken"???
> 
> MfG
> ...






bis die i7 unter ln2 die 6 Ghz knacken


----------



## Tomateeeee (13. April 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=94470&stc=1&d=1239584457


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. April 2009)

So, jetzt mal mit 4GHz und bisl GraKa OC 

Die GraKa macht leider nicht viel mit


----------



## Robär (13. April 2009)

Schaut doch ganz gut aus 

Hier mal nen Run von mir, der kleine X2 limitiert hier echt mal überhaupt nicht


----------



## True Monkey (13. April 2009)

Hier mal nur* eine* 8800 GT 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robär (13. April 2009)

Glaub hier müsste ma nen neuer CPU her


----------



## Ashtray (13. April 2009)

Hey Leute!

hier mal was neues von mir.


----------



## Tomateeeee (14. April 2009)

so nochmal ne verbesserung aber DERBE 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=94966&stc=1&d=1239720214


----------



## widder0815 (16. April 2009)

Auch wenn es unter den HardGore benchs untergeht, hir mein 2kerner auf 3730mhz


----------



## Ü50 (16. April 2009)

@ True Monkey
langsam komme ich näher


----------



## Blechdesigner (16. April 2009)

@Ü50

Mit den alten Benchmarks(05, 03, etc.) skaliert die 4890er ja ganz gut, aber ich weiß schon warum ich mich für die GTX 275 entschieden habe


----------



## Ü50 (16. April 2009)

@Blechdesigner
Ich wollte zuerst auch die GTX 275.
Aber sli geht auf meinem mobo nicht, deshalb hatte ich die ati geholt (CF) ist möglich.


----------



## theLamer (16. April 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/50476-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks.html

Wer mag, kann seine Ergebnisse auch dort posten. Es ist übersichtlicher und gibt ein Ranking für alle aus dem Forum. 

Eiswolf93 und ich hoffen auf rege Beteiligung


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (16. April 2009)

So hier mal mein Run.

Q9400 @3,0ghz @stock cooling
9800GTX @ 785/1948/1100
2 GB DDR2 800
Asus P5N-T Deluxe

Kann es sein das je höher ich den GPU core und shader raufsetze (auf 795/1972/1100) das dort ein bisschen CPU-Power flöten geht?

Hier hab ich mal den besten Run upgeloadet:

Sind meine P gut oder eher schlecht für das Sys??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (16. April 2009)

nö , das ist ok so denk ich mal. vielleicht kannst aus deinem ram noch was rausholn. latenzen etwas runter. cpu noch bisserl hoch. dann hast deine 14k.


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (16. April 2009)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> nö , das ist ok so denk ich mal. vielleicht kannst aus deinem ram noch was rausholn. latenzen etwas runter. cpu noch bisserl hoch. dann hast deine 14k.



Ja, die Ram könnt ich vlt. noch verbessern. Aber CPU ist mal nix. Sie läuft auf den 3,2ghz nur mit Bluescreens. Die 3,0ghz Marke ist das beste bis jetzt das ich aus ihr rausholen konnte.
MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (17. April 2009)

dann schalt mal den vcore etwas rauf. da geht noch was. schau dich auf den intel seiten um wieviel deine cpu an vcore verträgt. und mit guter kühlung bekommst definitiv mehr hin...siehe
Intel® Core?2 Quad Processor Q9400 - SLB6B also bis 1,3625v gehen. da hast noch platz


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (17. April 2009)

dann schalt mal den vcore etwas rauf. da geht noch was. schau dich auf den intel seiten um wieviel deine cpu an vcore verträgt. und mit guter kühlung bekommst definitiv mehr hin...siehe
Intel® Core?2 Quad Processor Q9400 - SLB6B also bis 1,3625v gehen. da hast noch platz


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (17. April 2009)

ups-doppelpost. bitte löschen- danke


----------



## DA-Beginner (17. April 2009)

@ Babylon Ganja: Schau mal ob du im Treiber v sync eingeschaltet hast. Wenn ja dann dreh es ab. 

Ich finde Deine Punkte mit dieser Hardware nicht berauschend. Ich hab mir einem Q6600@3,0 GHz und einer 8800GT 14600Punkte.


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. April 2009)

*@ diu_tesc_g.o.*

Das hier soll kein Beratungsthread sein bzw. werden (wie übertakte und optimiere ich mein System)!
Hier sollen einfach paar Ergebnisse genannt o. gezeigt werden und ne kleine Unterhaltung wäre ja noch ok, 
bloß wenn das hier so weiter geht sieht man bald nichts mehr davon (Ergebnisse) 

Ich habe sogar ein passendes Ergebniss (aber unter XP):


----------



## widder0815 (17. April 2009)

Die 18k kriege ich noch...


----------



## Sesfontain (17. April 2009)

Das glaub ich auch ,vllt geht da ja noch was bei der CPU...
Wie bekommt man eigentlich den Score so angezeigt wie auf deinem Screen?Mit der Basic Version kann ich es nur Online sehen ,gibt es da einen Trick oder ist Professional only?


----------



## True Monkey (17. April 2009)

^^prof only


----------



## norsemann (17. April 2009)

hier mal mein ergebniss mit meiner neuen graka gtx260 , bin etwas enttäuscht das ich die 17k nicht geknackt habe  .

vorher mit meiner 8800gt hatte ich auch schon fast 16k


----------



## widder0815 (17. April 2009)

norsemann schrieb:


> hier mal mein ergebniss mit meiner neuen graka gtx260 , bin etwas enttäuscht das ich die 17k nicht geknackt habe  .
> 
> vorher mit meiner 8800gt hatte ich auch schon fast 16k


Poste mal dein Gpuz bild zwecks gtx260


----------



## Sesfontain (17. April 2009)

vllt kommt der sprung erst ,wenn du die CPU noch übertaktest ,da dies ja ein sehr CPU lastiger benchmark ist


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. April 2009)

@ norsemann : Was für eine Auflösung hast denn genommen? (sieht man ja nicht)

@ Sesfontain : ich glaube die CPU ist schon übertaktet 

PS: So'n PII ist nicht gerade schnell


----------



## norsemann (17. April 2009)

nur 1024+768 , 1280+1024 geht bei meinem lcd tv nicht , die nächste währe halt 1366+768 , sprich hd ready auflösung . muss mal eben gpuz ziehen dann zeige ich das zwecks meiner gtx260 . weiter die cpu takten wollte ich nicht da ich das nur über den referenztakt machen kann und dann muss ich sehen wegen meinem speicher da der nur 1000mhz kann , und bei 250mhz referenztakt mal 4 sind das genau 1000mhz , höher läuft der nicht , und die spannung vom speicher ist schon bei 2,1v , sprich das höchste was der hersteller zulässt


----------



## PamAndersonFan (17. April 2009)

Also ich hätte das im Angebot. Bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden, aber ein bissel geht immer


----------



## True Monkey (17. April 2009)

Hihi.........2x88er gt...........




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sesfontain (17. April 2009)

Boah echt ein Hammer Score


----------



## True Monkey (17. April 2009)

^^das ist der WR ...mit zwei 8800GT1024mb


----------



## Sesfontain (17. April 2009)

echt heftig ,wie viele HW Points gabs dafür?


----------



## True Monkey (17. April 2009)

^^14...

Steht auch in meiner sig


----------



## FortunaGamer (18. April 2009)

Das ist ordentlich. Du hast da auch schön übertaktet


----------



## widder0815 (18. April 2009)

DualCore auf 3920mhz /LuKü


----------



## True Monkey (19. April 2009)

mal einen zwischendurch......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



heute mal zwei 98er


----------



## widder0815 (19. April 2009)

Der hir ist mit 3989mhz... bei 4005mhz ist mir Windows eingefrohren(Fack)


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. April 2009)

So... Platz 10


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (20. April 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> *@ diu_tesc_g.o.*
> 
> Das hier soll kein Beratungsthread sein bzw. werden (wie übertakte und optimiere ich mein System)!
> Hier sollen einfach paar Ergebnisse genannt o. gezeigt werden und ne kleine Unterhaltung wäre ja noch ok,
> ...



sorry


----------



## Da_Frank (20. April 2009)

Bin ich ja gar nicht so schlecht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomateeeee (20. April 2009)

Hau dein Quad auf 3 Ghz und die 20000 fallen .... xD und wenn du den speicher noch nen bissl bearbeitest sind auch noch mal 500 pkt drinne ....


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. April 2009)

@Tomateeeee

Ich glaube der läuft schon bei 4GHz! C1E mal wieder aktiv deswegen der kleine Multi!

Haha, Q9650@4GHz + GTX275@default


----------



## True Monkey (21. April 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Bin ich ja gar nicht so schlecht
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/3dmark06wok6.jpg


 

Geht so....das ist eine 260er mit ein Quad bei 3,6GHz..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das bei 4Ghz 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das ohne die Taktraten besonders hochzuziehen

@Blechdesigner

Und was ist jetzt an der 275er so toll....


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. April 2009)

Meine 275er hat doch viel weniger Takt und trotzdem mehr Punkte!


----------



## True Monkey (21. April 2009)

^^Dafür ist das "*nur*" eine 260er 

Aber spass beiseite die 275er geht gut


----------



## praxiteen (21. April 2009)

mein erster bench mit der 260er.


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. April 2009)

Hier habe ich mal ein richtig schönes Ergebnis


----------



## True Monkey (21. April 2009)

...........da spiel ich auch mal mit...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomateeeee (21. April 2009)

Blechdesigner respekt .... fast nen neuen  WR knapp vorbei ist auch daneben


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. April 2009)

Ich könnte ja meinen Q9650 auf das Board setzen! (ist mir aber zuviel arbeit zZ.)
Dann würde ich auch die 530 schaffen


----------



## El-Hanfo (22. April 2009)

E6600 auf 3.5GHz und 8800GTS 640MB auf 648/1674/972 MHz.
Nur 12107 Punkte? Ich habe ein bisschen mehr erwartet.

MfG


----------



## PCTom (23. April 2009)

nicht einmal 20k  was mach ich falsch 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomateeeee (23. April 2009)

mehr takt und versuch den ram takt hochzuziehen  scehiss auf die latenzen takt ist wichtiger hab so von 1200 7-7-7-20 auf 1680 9-8-8-20 min 800 pkt gut gemacht


----------



## PCTom (23. April 2009)

Tomateeeee schrieb:


> mehr takt und versuch den ram takt hochzuziehen  scehiss auf die latenzen takt ist wichtiger hab so von 1200 7-7-7-20 auf 1680 9-8-8-20 min 800 pkt gut gemacht




GPU ist am Ende da geht nichts mehr CPU höchstens noch 100 MHz unter Lukü und RAM ok könnte auch mit einem Multi von 8 fahren und den FSB über 460 setzen 

was anderes wollte unter XP benchen bekam aber keine guten Ergebnisse mit dem 185.68 ist da was bekannt das es öfter vorkommt


----------



## DanielX (23. April 2009)

@PCTom

Mehr CPU-Takt, so was um die 4Ghz und mach dein System zum benchen mal sauber, also kill unnötige Prozesse usw., denn ich mach mit 3,6Ghz schon mehr CPU-Punkte.

MfG DanielX


----------



## PCTom (23. April 2009)

CPU würde ich gern höher takten aber mehr wie 3,7-3,8 GHz bei 1,55V sind nicht drin und wenn ich die VCore höher setze hab ich ein Tempprob.

bei XP hab ich das Prob das ich nur Werte um die 12k bekomme bei 3D06 und bei Aquamark sogar nur 110k  ,Prozesse hab ich schon gekillt gehabt


----------



## Tomateeeee (23. April 2009)

nimm mal den 182.50 ... der ist gut ... jedengfalls bei mir  aso lüfte mal deine bude  hab dadurch bei der 260er  40 mhz rausgekriegt


----------



## PCTom (23. April 2009)

Tomateeeee schrieb:


> nimm mal den 182.50 ... der ist gut ... jedengfalls bei mir  aso lüfte mal deine bude  hab dadurch bei der 260er  40 mhz rausgekriegt




Treiber werd ich brobieren danke

Fenster war offen Lüfter alle auf 100%


----------



## True Monkey (23. April 2009)

So jetzt mal* volle Pulle*....ich dreh mal so richtig auf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Na da sagt ihr nichts mehr oder.........


----------



## Ü50 (23. April 2009)

@True Monkey
wollte gerade ..... habe aber nochmal nachgesehen. Hast ja deinen I7er drinne.  Nehme alles zurück und verkrieche mich lieber.


----------



## Dal604 (23. April 2009)

@True Monkey
Warum verwendest du nur 2dimms in deinem system???

B2T: nächste woche versuch ich mal 18K mit ner 8800GT rauszuwerfen


----------



## True Monkey (23. April 2009)

^^so besser  .....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hihi


----------



## Dal604 (23. April 2009)

Yesssss! du bist mir ja einer, kommst wohl immer nach hause und musst erstmal deine ganze hardware beiseite schieben, um von raum zu raum kommen
und was is mit einer drin?, die taktraten halten sich ja noch in grenzen im sli...is das standardkühlung?


----------



## True Monkey (23. April 2009)

haha....jetzt hast du mich gefordert 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



such dir was raus...

vllt noch eine GTS....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ...keine Ahnung...ich glaube eine 98er 512mb



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



soll ich weitermachen ???....


----------



## Dal604 (23. April 2009)

das sind ja geile scores
hab sie auch grad im bot gesehen
mal gucken was mit meiner rum kommt, 18K werden wahrscheinlich doch knapp on air
hab hier aber grad n chiller-ähnliches konstrukt im bau, das wird dann draufgeschnallt

€: Danke, du kannst auch erstmal ne pause machen


----------



## praxiteen (24. April 2009)

ich armseliger freue mich über meine über 17k-punkte.leider ned primestable.cpu will ned.und von der 260er hatte ich mehr erwartet.aber trotzdem toll,wie ich  finde.mfg


----------



## True Monkey (24. April 2009)

^^Für die 3,6 Ghz ist das doch ein gutes Ergebniss


----------



## Tomateeeee (24. April 2009)

bei 4.3 Ghz sind n ur kanppe 22k  mit der 260er


----------



## praxiteen (24. April 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Für die 3,6 Ghz ist das doch ein gutes Ergebniss


DANKE.aber primestable bring ich den ned mit 3,6.aber zum zocken passt mein sys nu.hehe!mfg.


----------



## widder0815 (24. April 2009)

Hello Hallo Hy euch , hir mal noch nen run mit meinen 2kerner, den ich einfach nicht über 4000 kriege... kann mir wer sagen woran es liegt , denn bei 4005 mhz bleibt vista beim start hengen bei 3995 gehts


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. April 2009)

Hätte ich gewusst dass du das Ding verscheuerst(und dann noch so günstig) dann hätte ich ihn dir auch abgenommen!

Musst mal im Bios einfach alle Sparfunktionen ausschalten und die Vcore auf 1,3625V stellen, dann sollte der laufen!

MfG

PS: mach mal noch CoreTemp auf den Screen


----------



## Dal604 (25. April 2009)

jau mach die sparfunktion aus und dann stellst du die vcore einfach stück für stück höher
bei entsprechender kühlung kannst du schon ordentlich vcore geben! aber behalt immer die temps im auge


----------



## widder0815 (25. April 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Hätte ich gewusst dass du das Ding verscheuerst(und dann noch so günstig) dann hätte ich ihn dir auch abgenommen!
> 
> Musst mal im Bios einfach alle Sparfunktionen ausschalten und die Vcore auf 1,3625V stellen, dann sollte der laufen!
> 
> ...


Ok , ich versuch es mal ,Vcore noch höhr und c1+ eist aus. Bis gleich


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. April 2009)

Hier mal SYS 3 mit onBoard VGA (G31) und E5200@3,8GHz


----------



## widder0815 (25. April 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Hier mal SYS 3 mit onBoard VGA (G31) und E5200@3,8GHz


WR, oder? ...


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. April 2009)

Ne leider nicht, aber dieser mit dem G33 (SYS 2) ist WR


----------



## Tomateeeee (25. April 2009)

hey Blech respeckt


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. April 2009)

Jo, hätte ich den Q9650 draufgeschnallt wären bestimmt noch paar mehr Punkte drin gewesen!


----------



## mille25 (26. April 2009)

3dmark vantage mit windows 7 rc

edit oh falscher thread sry xD


----------



## Zocker85 (29. April 2009)

so, etz will ich auch mal  

aber mir kommt es nach sehr wenig Punkte vor, dafür dass ich 8400@3,6GHz +GTX 275 laufen lassen habe...


----------



## palladium (1. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

15244 P sind ok..oder was meint ihr? (Ist mein erster Versuch...und PC nagelneu)
PH II X3 720 BE @ 3100 MHz @ 1,2 Volt

EDIT: 15585 P. > 720 BE @ 3200 MHz @ 1,2 Volt 

Gruß Michael


----------



## B4umkuch3n (1. Mai 2009)

beide scores sind ok


----------



## Neckster (1. Mai 2009)

Also ich bin ziemlich enntäuscht von meinen 4980 Punkten.
Irgendwie macht meine neue CPU total blöd.

Hab nen Phenom II X4 955 @ 3200 MHZ
4 Gig OCZ 1333 Cl 6-5-5-18
eine Powercolor 4890 + auf einem Gigabyte MA 790xt-UD4P

Da kann wohl was nicht stimmen... 

Jemand ne Idee was da schief läuft ???


----------



## 8800 GT (1. Mai 2009)

4980 Punkte? Bei dem Sys?? Mach mal bitte nen Screen von GPU-Z, Coretemp und CPU-Z.
Wieviele CPU Punkte hast du denn?


----------



## Neckster (1. Mai 2009)

1270 pkt CPU


----------



## 8800 GT (1. Mai 2009)

wie sind die Temps deiner CPU??? mess mal mit coretemp!


----------



## Neckster (1. Mai 2009)

so hier mal die GPU-Z und CPU-Z bildchen...:

http://www.loaditup.de/354786.html


und die coretemp:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 8800 GT (1. Mai 2009)

ohhhhhhhh, 206 Grad wird wohl ein außlesefehler sein. Das ist *******. Jetzt weiß man nämlich nicht, wir warm er wirklich ist. setz den Prozzi mal mit prime unter Last und schau ob das sys stabil läuft.
PS: nimm mal ne andere Version von Coretemp oder nimm mal realtemp. Ich glaube, dass dein Prozzi von der coretempversion net erkannt wird.


----------



## Neckster (1. Mai 2009)

Nach 7 min. prime:

http://www.loaditup.de/354808.html


CPU hat er erkannt !


----------



## 8800 GT (1. Mai 2009)

die Temps sind okay. Wie laufen denn die Spiele?


----------



## Neckster (1. Mai 2009)

FarCry II läuft auf gut...
Shaya läuft solala obwohl es ein MMORPG ist mit wenigen Anforderungen
Crysis kann ich nicht sagen habs noch net gestartet...


----------



## 8800 GT (1. Mai 2009)

teste mal mit Cinebench r10 und poste das Ergebnis dann hier


----------



## True Monkey (1. Mai 2009)

^^Der Prozzi läuft nur auf 800mhz.....ist das normal ???


----------



## 8800 GT (1. Mai 2009)

im Idle schon


----------



## Neckster (1. Mai 2009)

cinebench 10 hab ich nicht verstanden,aber dies ist das Ergebnis:

http://www.loaditup.de/354829.html

crysis läuft übrigens mit vollen einstellungen ohne grosse ruckler...


----------



## Ü50 (2. Mai 2009)

Erste übertacktung  im 3DM06 mit 4890 mit E8400


----------



## 8800 GT (2. Mai 2009)

Neckster schrieb:


> cinebench 10 hab ich nicht verstanden,aber dies ist das Ergebnis:
> 
> loaditup.de | Bilder hochladen - Dateien hochladen - Fotos hochladen
> 
> crysis läuft übrigens mit vollen einstellungen ohne grosse ruckler...


Also da stimmt iwas mit deiner CPU net. Der Phenom 2 940 hat da schon über 12000 Punkte. Schau mal mit CPU-Z, ob sich deine CPU unter Last wieder hochtaktet, also auf 3,2 GHZ.


----------



## Neckster (2. Mai 2009)

So ich denke entweder das Board oder die CPU. Die CPU läuft unter volllast auch nur mit 800 MHZ.

Hier das Bild:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Woran kann das liegen ?


----------



## 8800 GT (2. Mai 2009)

ist der auf dem Screen wirklich unter volllast? Dann geh mal ins Bios und setze den Multiplikator manuell auf den Vorgegebenen Wert. Beim 955 glaub ich 16. Kann sein, das der nämlich auf 4 gefixt is und sich deßhalb net hochtaktet

PS: Mach mal bitte nen neuen Thread auf, weil die Mods des nich gerne sehn, das hier in dem Thread beraten wird


----------



## Neckster (2. Mai 2009)

Weiter im eigens hierfür eröffneten Thread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/52465-proz-laeuft-nur-auf-einem-kern.html#post755820


----------



## Ü50 (3. Mai 2009)

Erster übertacktung mit* Q9650* mit ATI 4890 .
Mit viel mühe über den E8400 gekommen.


----------



## paralyzer2005 (4. Mai 2009)

21435

paralyzer2005 - WIN Xp 32Bit - Q6600@3,8GHz - Asus Striker Extreme, nForce680i - 4x1GB DDR2 1000 - 2x Evga Gtx285@Sli @default

ORB - Compare


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (4. Mai 2009)

So, zur Zeit macht mir leider meine Grakatemp Probleme, erst mit Dice mach ich den Vmod drauf, deswegen sind nur sehr geringe Taktraten drin
Aber ich glaub bei mir gibts eh ne CPU-Limitierung...
Aber das is so ziemlich das Maximum meines Sys unter Luft...
ps: geniale Zahl
edit: cpu Takt is wegen eist so niedrig bei cpuz... und bei den anderen beiden hab ich vergessen auf ram bzw. mobo umzuschalten^^


----------



## XFX-XXX (4. Mai 2009)

Hier mal meines.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (5. Mai 2009)

So will ich nu auch mal mein ergebniss posten 
Graka läuft *
GPU Clock:        ~~*770 MHz ~          1260 MHz ~          1580 MHz                        
*Default Clock:  *         ~~666 MHz ~          1150 MHz ~          1404 MHz                        
*Overclock:*      ~~+16% ~~~         +10% ~~~         +13% 

3DMark Score    13889 3DMarks    
SM 2.0 Score    5429     
SM 3.0 Score    6625     
CPU Score    3849

CPU-Z

GPU-Z

So aber da geht noch was aber nicht mehr um die uhrzeit ^^


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (5. Mai 2009)

So, ein wenig geht aber noch!


----------



## palladium (5. Mai 2009)

**UPDATE**

16877 P
@ Phenom II X3 720 BE @ 3608.5 MHz @ 1,344 V

Prime ist mit den Werten auch durch gelaufen, Temp. + 15° über Zimmertemp. = +36° bei Vollauslastung 

CPU-Z Validator 3.0

Gruß Michael


----------



## Cionara (7. Mai 2009)

Hilfe ^^ hab mein Win XP 32 Bit gegen Win7 64 Bit getauscht und meine Punkte sind von 19.800 auf 17.400 gefallen ? Weiß jemand was da los ist oder ob sogar normal ?

*Edit: *Ok also bei mir waren paar Sachen im Treiber verstellt.
Sind jetzt 18.300 anstatt 19.800.          


mfg Cionara


----------



## Artas (8. Mai 2009)

ich habe mit meiner gtx260 11800punkte *rofl*
aber dafür ist zu 100% mein e6750@2,66ghz und mein ram (läuft mit 800mhz) veranwortlich.
ich habe es unter vista getestet.
mit meiner 9800gt 256mb hatte ich nemlich unter xp 10028punkte. 
ich glaub ich mach wieder xp drauf (scheiß auf dx10) dann habe ich bestimmt so um die 13000 punkte und mit overlocking bestimmt 14000 punkte


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Mai 2009)

So, ich habe dann auch mal ein neues Ergebnis!


----------



## True Monkey (8. Mai 2009)

^^Jetzt aber.....geiler CPU takt ....SI Soft Sandra ?


----------



## muhmuh (8. Mai 2009)

Da mich diese ganzen Benchmarks mal interessiert haben, habe ich das Programm mit den Standardeinstellungen mal drüber laufen lassen.
Ergbnisse siehe Anhang.


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Mai 2009)

@True

Danke, das Board zu wechseln hat sich schon ein bisschen gelohnt 
Doch die Lukü(bei der CPU) stößt jetzt an ihre Grenzen und ab 4,5GHz braucht er Saft ohne Ende 

@muhmuh

Hmm, Standardeinstellungen habe ich auch


----------



## True Monkey (8. Mai 2009)

^^Ich bau heute eine Wakü auf mein P45 und setz dann mal den q9650 da drauf....vllt geht da mehr wie auf dem 750i 

Mal ein Ergebniss mit einer 9500 gt + 9400 gt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (8. Mai 2009)

Ich bin sicher wenn du dein Prozi noch weiter hoch treibst (OC) bekommst du einiges mehr an pkt raus 

Stöber mal den Link durch wenn du noch nicht den vollen durchblick hast  > L I N K < 

muss auch nicht 100% PrimeStabel sein um 06 zu laufen  

HF & Gl   ( herzlich willkommen hier)


----------



## DanielX (8. Mai 2009)

Nur mal kurz die GTX280 mit nem moderaten OC angetestet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG DanielX


----------



## widder0815 (9. Mai 2009)

Hir mal eine 4850 mit unterstützung von 3600mhz Quad


----------



## True Monkey (9. Mai 2009)

^^hast du kein zweites NT da für die andere ?


----------



## widder0815 (9. Mai 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^hast du kein zweites NT da für die andere ?



Leider nicht , habe schon im Marktplatz einen Thread aufgemacht wo ich ein Nt suche

und nächste woche müsste die x800xt mal langsam ankommen


----------



## DonBes (9. Mai 2009)

hi leute hat einer von euch mal unter win 7 gebencht?ist es möglich dass man da 2k weniger bekommt?hatte mal mit den gleichen settings von eben die 20k geknackt und jetzt komm ich grad ma auf 18500...ist es möglich dass es an win7 liegt?


----------



## Super Grobi (10. Mai 2009)

DonBes schrieb:


> hi leute hat einer von euch mal unter win 7 gebencht?ist es möglich dass man da 2k weniger bekommt?hatte mal mit den gleichen settings von eben die 20k geknackt und jetzt komm ich grad ma auf 18500...ist es möglich dass es an win7 liegt?



*gähn*

Bei jeder Windows Version das gleiche: "*heul* ich hab zuwenig Schanzmarkpunkte"

Schon mal dran gedacht, das es an den Grafikkartentreibern lieben könnte? Das BS gibts noch garnicht zu kaufen und schon geht das geheule wegen zuwenig Punkte los.

Ohne Worte!
SG


----------



## DonBes (10. Mai 2009)

omg wenn du nix beizutragen hast dann schreib doch einfach nicht^^wozu der comment???weil du dich dann vor deinem rechner mal für paar sekunden wie ein mann fühlst oder was???freak^^


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. Mai 2009)

^^Richtig, zu stimm DonBes! 

@Super Grobi (Name Programm?) Leider gibt's das BS schon, zwar nicht zu kaufen, aber als RC zum download für Jederman (bei MS)


----------



## Super Grobi (10. Mai 2009)

Hey hey,
weiter so, dann könnt ihr ein Club gründen!

Überlegt erstmal, bevor ihr ander anpisst!

Man sollte schon checken was Sache ist, bevor man über solch einen Quark abkotzt!

Mehr sag ich nicht dazu.
SG


----------



## DonBes (10. Mai 2009)

Super Grobi schrieb:


> Mehr sag ich nicht dazu.SG



wollen wa mal stark hoffen^^



übrigens habe ich auch schon an den treiber gedacht usw. allerdings könnte es auch sein dass es bei anderen nicht so ist und bei mir irgendwas nicht so läuft wie ich es gern hätte^^in meinem pc ist mehr drin als ein OS^^was wenn andere ne performancesteigerung haben???


----------



## 8800 GT (10. Mai 2009)

Super Grobi schrieb:


> Hey hey,
> weiter so, dann könnt ihr ein Club gründen!
> 
> Überlegt erstmal, bevor ihr ander anpisst!
> ...


@Super Grobi: Es heißt nicht ein Club gründen, sondern einen Club!
Es heißt nicht ander anpisst, sondern andere anpisst!
Und wer hat denn überhaupt angefangen??? Überdenke doch bitte mal deine Artikulation! Solch eine vulgäre Ausdrucksweise ist hier nicht erwünscht!
@Mod: Sry für OT
MFG


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. Mai 2009)

@ Super Grobi

1. ging bzw. geht es hier um ein Problem eines Users des Forums, welches durch eine Frage formuliert wurde, 
jener hätte gerne Hilfe zur Lösung des Problems und keine abfälligen Bemerkungen!

2. durch deine Aussage habe auch ich mich angesprochen gefühlt, da Benchen einfach ein Hobby ist

3. einen Lösungsvorschlag mit einer Sinn freien Aussage zu kombinieren (oder umgekehrt)  ist auch keine Lösung!

4. einfach erstmal nachdenken bevor man etwas schreibt (Ansatz: könnte es dem Anderen evtl. helfen)

MfG


----------



## True Monkey (10. Mai 2009)

Super Grobi schrieb:


> Hey hey,
> weiter so, dann könnt ihr ein Club gründen!
> SG


 

Ja was meinst den du wo du hier bist......

Ist dir überhaupt mal aufgefallen wie dieser Thread heißt ?

Hier ist der Club der Bencher ........


So und noch was zum schauen meine maximal Ergebnisse(9500 GT SLI) .....einmal mit Q9650 und dann auf i7 920



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonBes (10. Mai 2009)

@blechdesigner thx die vier punkte hätte man kaum besser formulieren können und mir fällt immer wieder auf dass viele leute mit 2. nix anfangen können 

@TM hätte nicht gedacht dass die 9500er so sehr limitieren zumal es sli ist...


----------



## Ü50 (10. Mai 2009)

Haaa, Haaa,
Zeig doch mal was deine bringt.


----------



## DonBes (10. Mai 2009)

wat und wen meinst du?


----------



## Ü50 (10. Mai 2009)

DonBes schrieb:


> wat und wen meinst du?


Meinte S:G.


----------



## DonBes (10. Mai 2009)

kann sich einer von euch zu meiner frage mit win 7 äußern?zufällig einer probiert?


----------



## True Monkey (10. Mai 2009)

Ganz vergessen ....die 9500 GT mal einzeln 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## widder0815 (10. Mai 2009)

DonBes schrieb:


> kann sich einer von euch zu meiner frage mit win 7 äußern?zufällig einer probiert?



So wie ich das gehört hatte , bekommt mann mit win7 mehr Points als mit Vista64 , aber weniger als mit xp. Win7 liegt im 06 zwischen Xp und Vista64

@True
Gabs dafür HW points?


----------



## True Monkey (10. Mai 2009)

^^Einzeln 1,3 und bei SLI 2 Platz mit 3,2 

Mal mit 8400 GS einzeln und SLI 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## widder0815 (10. Mai 2009)

An alle die sich mit AMD auskennen , ein bekannter von mir hat ein Prob... und zwar , wenn er den 06er mit seinen 9850BE ala 2900mhz laufen lässt , bekommt er 4200p (CPU).
Wenn er den Mark mit 3000mhz laufen lässt sind es nur noch 3050p

Hir die beiden Pics dazu , und die Temps sind OK


----------



## Alriin (10. Mai 2009)

Bei sowas ist es immer gut den HWMonitor mitlaufen zu lassen und bei CPU-Z den Speicher anzuzeigen.

Aber er soll mal ein klein wenig mehr Spannung drauf geben wenn die Temps ok sind. Verutlich packt der Phenom das mit 1,47V nicht ganz und ruckelt dahin.


----------



## widder0815 (10. Mai 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Bei sowas ist es immer gut den HWMonitor mitlaufen zu lassen und bei CPU-Z den Speicher anzuzeigen.
> 
> Aber er soll mal ein klein wenig mehr Spannung drauf geben wenn die Temps ok sind. Verutlich packt der Phenom das mit 1,47V nicht ganz und ruckelt dahin.



Wieviel spannung verträgt der AMD ungefäht?


----------



## Alriin (10. Mai 2009)

Bei nem halbwegs guten Kühler tun ihm 1,6V auch noch nicht weh. Aber besser langsam und vorsichtig vorantasten als nen abgekokelten Phenom rumliegen haben.  Er soll mal mit 1,5V probieren.


Eine andere Überlegung ist es den Phenom mal auf die klassische Art per Referenztakt zu übertakten.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (10. Mai 2009)

Hier mal mit einer 9800GT !





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Micha


----------



## widder0815 (10. Mai 2009)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Hier mal mit einer 9800GT !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hammer score (für ne 9800gt) , aber wie bekommst du deinen 9550 auf 4000mhz? Meiner kakt bei den Benches ab wenn ich über 3600mhz gehe (mir würden 3800mhz reichen), und ich habe auch einen E0  1,35V hatte ich auch schon

@Alriin

OK ist gebongt...


----------



## True Monkey (10. Mai 2009)

2x 9800 GT 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (10. Mai 2009)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Hammer score (für ne 9800gt) , aber wie bekommst du deinen 9550 auf 4000mhz? Meiner kakt bei den Benches ab wenn ich über 3600mhz gehe (mir würden 3800mhz reichen), und ich habe auch einen E0  1,35V hatte ich auch schon
> 
> @Alriin
> 
> OK ist gebongt...



Speedstep und Eist deaktivieren ! Dann läuft er durchgehend bei 4Ghz ! Beim Speicher solltest du vielleicht deine Timings entschärfen !


Da geht sogar noch mehr ----->



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ True Monkey 

Netter Score 

Mfg Micha


----------



## DanielX (11. Mai 2009)

Also von meinem Bench-XP hätte ich mir mehr versprochen, nur 500 Punkte mehr als unter Vista.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Mai 2009)

^^Funzt mit dem Treiber bei dir Aquamark ??
Ich habe mit dem Treiber 40% weniger im Aquamark wie mit anderen Treibern


----------



## bau7s (11. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja, nicht gerade überragend, vll kommt aber bald noch n Quad oder ich muss mal schauen, ob ich noch nen höheren FSB booten kann...


----------



## DanielX (11. Mai 2009)

KP, Aquamark hab ich nicht laufen lassen, aber hab das Gefühl das der Treiber in 3DMark06 nicht so gut ist.

Wäre nen Grund warum ich im Vergleich zu Vista kaum mehr Punkte habe, auf Vista hab ich nähmlich noch nen älteren drauf. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## SkyLiner (11. Mai 2009)

Hey ,

hab mal mein System mit 3d Mark getestet.

Mein PC:

MSI P6N SLI
Intel Core Duo E4400 @ 2 GHZ  ( Overclock Rekord steht bei 2,7 GHZ, da geht noch was) 
CPU Kühler || Scythe Ninja mini mit 80mm Lüfter 
NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT
4 GB DDR2 / 800 mhz	5-5-5-12
Sharkoon Rebel 12 Economy schwarz
Festpaltten ||   SAMSUNG SP0411C (40 GB)  ,  SAMSUNG HD753LJ (750 GB)
Be Quiet Dark Power BQT P7-PRO-650W - Pro Edition
Logitech MX518


Hab mein Pc mit 2,63 GHZ laufen lassen. ( normal Takt  2 GHZ)
 Das ist dabei rausgekomnmen (siehe Bild)


----------



## True Monkey (13. Mai 2009)

Eine 9600 GT mit *2048 *mb 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (13. Mai 2009)

Was das denn für eine Karte  Der Speichertakt ist ja mal extrem langsam !

Mfg Micha


----------



## easyrider (13. Mai 2009)

Hi, hier mal meine Ergebnisse:


----------



## True Monkey (13. Mai 2009)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Was das denn für eine Karte  Der Speichertakt ist ja mal extrem langsam !
> 
> Mfg Micha


 
Karten mit viel Vram sind beim Speichertakt langsamer und gehen auch nicht so hoch wie mit weniger Vram.


----------



## XessiBoy (13. Mai 2009)

Hey Leute ich habe mir heute meinen neuen PC gekriegt den cih mir zusammengestellt habe:

Asus E58 Mainboard
I7 920
GTX 275 mit 896 mb
Kingston 1366 mhz  mbram 4 gb
Windows XP 32 Bit version mit directx 9.0 c


ich schaffe aber trotzdem gerade einmal 16800 Punkte bei 3d mark ... Ist das normal?
Sorry habe nichtsoviel Erfahrung mit overclovking unsowas alles-> reicht das? Will eig nur bissel crysis und COD spielen
Vor allem wenn ich seh das manche hier über 20000 Punkte kommen mit nem dualcore und ner shclechteren grafikkarte.. ( denke ichmal)

mfg

Xessiboy

PS: Hasst mich nicht wenn ich mich nicht so gut auskenn


----------



## Tomateeeee (13. Mai 2009)

der 06 er is cpu takt abhängig  
wenn ich i7 920 gtx 285 mit vista 64 benche kome ich auf 15700 @ max oc 24,5 k


----------



## True Monkey (13. Mai 2009)

Ohne OC passt dein Ergebniss .....du hast aber potenzial da deine Hardware gut ist 

Lass dich nicht verwirren von den Ergebnissen die du hier siehst....achte mal auf die Ghz und den Takten die dabei benutzt werden.


----------



## Tomateeeee (13. Mai 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ohne OC passt dein Ergebniss .....du hast aber potenzial da deine Hardware gut ist
> 
> Lass dich nicht verwirren von den Ergebnissen die du hier siehst....achte mal auf die Ghz und den Takten die dabei benutzt werden.





verrat doch nciht alles 

was ist eigentlich mit dem "schnappszahl"-Benchen bei rausgekommen ???? 

ich warte auf meine LKW-Ladung Bier (Pils oder Cola-Wizen)


----------



## Micha-Stylez (13. Mai 2009)

Tomateeeee schrieb:


> verrat doch nciht alles
> 
> was ist eigentlich mit dem "schnappszahl"-Benchen bei rausgekommen ????
> 
> ich warte auf meine LKW-Ladung Bier (Pils oder Cola-Wizen)





Wie Schnappszahl Benchen ? 
Hab ich was verpasst ? 

Mfg Micha


----------



## Tomateeeee (13. Mai 2009)

ja ^^ true hat 22226 pkt im irgendnen bechmark darauf hin ich schade keien schnappszahle dann musst einausgeben ^^ so und jetzt kommt das schnappszahl benchen 11111 22222 33333 u.s.w.


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. Mai 2009)

Hier mal wieder meine gute alte 8800GTS-512...


----------



## ole88 (16. Mai 2009)

mal mein ergebniss


----------



## Blechdesigner (16. Mai 2009)

ne GTX 260 und weniger Punkte als meine 8800GTS-512@default?!


----------



## widder0815 (16. Mai 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> mal mein ergebniss


Hei ole, haste mal versucht deine cpu Multy hochzusetzen+Vcore anzuheben?

Da müssten schon ein paar mehr points drin sein


----------



## ole88 (16. Mai 2009)

ja schon bin ja noch net fertig damit, ich hoff da geht noch mehr die cpu bremst halt doch recht arg leider.


----------



## Blechdesigner (16. Mai 2009)

^^Da kann einer wohl nicht schlafen? (Dein Xeon braucht ganzschön Saft?)


----------



## ole88 (16. Mai 2009)

intel halt wieder


----------



## XE85 (16. Mai 2009)

das Problem ist halt das der 3DM06 bei jeder halbwegs aktuellen Graka zum CPU Benchmark wird - da hilft dir die schnellstete Graka nix mehr

mfg


----------



## RomeoJ (16. Mai 2009)

Hey...@Blechdesigner ..sehr geiles Ergebniss mit der GTX275... ;


----------



## Blechdesigner (16. Mai 2009)

-Das- von ein paar Seiten zuvor ist noch ein klein wenig besser!


----------



## RomeoJ (16. Mai 2009)

uff...da mal echt Respekt mit nur *EINER* GraKa..

nunja, ich habe auch noch mal bissel getestet.. ;

**UPDATE**

*29111 | RomeoJ | Win XP 32Bit | XEON W3520@4,57GHz | Asus Rampage II Extreme | GTX295@695/1205/1499 | 3x2GB G.Skill-Black@1308@ 8-8-8-20 1T *

hmm...mal gucken, aber bei 1 BCLK mehr, steigt er immer bei dem CPU-test aus...das programm schliesst sich einfach.

Mal an einen VMod der GraKa setzen...:d


----------



## DanielX (16. Mai 2009)

@RomeoJ

Bei der Karte wird wohl Kälte mehr bringen als nen Vmod oder seh ich das falsch?

MfG DanielX


----------



## RomeoJ (16. Mai 2009)

Nunja, kühl ist sie...aber mehr als 698Mhz GPU Clock geht nicht...

Die Karte ist unter Wasser mit dem Koolance Kühler. Der kühlt recht gut, auser die Spawas werden dort nicht so gekühlt. Aber das ist zum OC`en eh nicht so wichtig.

Nur komme ich mit dem Tool von Award-Voltary nicht klar...echt zum kotzen...


----------



## DanielX (16. Mai 2009)

1. Gut wenn die unter Wasser ist dann ist der Punkt Kälte ja erfüllt, wusste ich net. 

2. Wusste garnicht das das Tool mit der Karte geht, wo ist denn das Problem, die zweite GPU?

MfG DanielX


----------



## RomeoJ (16. Mai 2009)

Jepp...das Problem ist, das der das nicht übernimmt..egal wie ich das einstellen will..

Kennst dich damit aus..?? hast du ICQ oder skype..??

grtz


----------



## widder0815 (17. Mai 2009)

Ich finde mein ergebnis viiiiiel zu minder...

Hat wer von euch ein ergebnis , mit Quad Protzi ala 3600mhz wie ich um mich wieder aufzuheitern

JaJa ich weiss ... mehr mhz = mehr points , aber ich bekomm meinen Quad zur zeit nicht hör(warum musste ich mir ausgerechnet ein DFI board hohlen...Faaaack)


----------



## True Monkey (17. Mai 2009)

^^extra für dich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomeoJ (17. Mai 2009)

So..nach gestrigen V Mod für die GraKa gewärkel.....sind es leider nur 500Pkt mehr... :=(


*29651 Pkt*

...ich schaffe einfach nicht noch ein BCLK geschweige denn mehr Mhz bei der GraKa..da bin ich irgentwie ängstlich...

Hat einer eine GTX295 und weiss wieviel die max verträgt..??


----------



## Heroman_overall (17. Mai 2009)

Ich hab gute *17201* Punkte erreicht und bin ganz zufrieden. Der Prozzi läuft mit 3,6 Ghz und die Grafikkarte mit 720GPU,1656Shader und 1377Speicher takt


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Mai 2009)

mal anders rum :

*06 Professional Edition* *:* 

*3DMark : 1920x1200,* AA:* 8X *

*Treiber:* AA:* 8X* Hohe Qualität, kein multi oder super-sampling

*12506 pts*

*Update:*

*3DMark :1920x1200,* AA:* 8X,* AF:* 16X*

*Treiber:* AF: *16X*, AA:* 8X,* Hohe Qualität, kein multi oder super-sampling

*11251 pts*

*Update*

*3DMark: 1920x1200,* AF: *16X,* AA: *8X,* Force full precision *: aktiviert*

*Treiber:* AF:* 16X*, AA:* 8X*, Hohe Qualität, TSSAA : *aktiviert*

*9191 pts*


Die Bildqualität hat sich natürlich stark verbessert, natürlich gingen die frames im durchschnitt um die hälfte runter, doch darum ging es ja nicht. 

grüsse


----------



## Sesfontain (17. Mai 2009)

Hier mal mein neues sys un oced


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. Mai 2009)

^^Hmm, und jetzt weiß ich warum fast jeder sagt das ein i7 min. eine GTX 285 braucht.


----------



## Pommes (17. Mai 2009)

_____


----------



## Tomateeeee (17. Mai 2009)

ich sag nur 2 highend grakas und der i7 geht ab ;D


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. Mai 2009)

Q9650@4050GHz on G33(GMA 3100)


----------



## Sarge_70 (18. Mai 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Q9650@4050GHz on G33(GMA 3100)


 
damn, ne stattliche CPU score, und dann sowas  

mfg


----------



## Sesfontain (18. Mai 2009)

so hier mal mit Eist deaktiviert und ram auf vorgegeben latenzen..
Bringt aero auschalten und OC auf 3GHz etwas?


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. Mai 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> damn, ne stattliche CPU score, und dann sowas
> 
> mfg



Hmm...

...CPU score


----------



## True Monkey (18. Mai 2009)

@Blechdesigner 



*Eine *88er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (18. Mai 2009)

Hab mich mal an die Timings rangetraut.


----------



## Sarge_70 (18. Mai 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Hmm...
> 
> ...CPU score


 
CPU Temp ?? 

mfg


----------



## Pommes (18. Mai 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Hmm...
> 
> ...CPU score



Wenig


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. Mai 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> CPU Temp ??
> 
> mfg



Habe leider nur Luft zum kühlen.


----------



## Sesfontain (18. Mai 2009)

17376 3D marks
CPU @ 3140mHz


----------



## Pommes (18. Mai 2009)

Weiß wer wie sich die Punkte Windows 7x64 zu XP x86 verhalten?


----------



## Ü50 (18. Mai 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> 17376 3D marks
> CPU @ 3140mHz


Da ist doch noch viiiieeehhhlll mehr drinne du hast doch einen I7er.


----------



## bau7s (18. Mai 2009)

verdammt... hier hat irgendwie auch jeder n Q9650 ^^
werd ich echt "neidisch" ... soeiner würde sich bei mir auch gut machen um meinen E82 abzulösen...


----------



## Ü50 (18. Mai 2009)

Neee nehm lieber einen E8400.Das was  der Q9650er schafft, bekomme ich auch mit meinem E8400 hin


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. Mai 2009)

^^Aber nicht im 06'er bei gleichem Takt der CPU und VGA!


----------



## bau7s (18. Mai 2009)

richtig... nen E84 hab ich hier auch noch... aber beim 06er lohnt n Quad eben schon...


----------



## Ü50 (19. Mai 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Aber nicht im 06'er bei gleichem Takt der CPU und VGA!


Bei gleichem Takt der CPU und VGA natürlich nicht. Bin bis jetzt im 3DMark06 mit dem OC Q9650er immer noch nicht an meinem Ergbniss von meinem OC E8400.


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (20. Mai 2009)

*20964 3DMarks*


----------



## steinschock (20. Mai 2009)

@ 4620MHz   GPU 720/1566/1296


----------



## AlexKL77 (20. Mai 2009)




----------



## Intel*Bennz (20. Mai 2009)

hey leute...so zwischendurch...sind 16235 3DMarks (hab alle einstellungen so gelassen wie sie waren) bei meinem sys zu wenig??


----------



## True Monkey (20. Mai 2009)

Eine 9800 GT 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Mai 2009)

^^Hmm, ich habe auch ne 9800 GT


----------



## True Monkey (20. Mai 2009)

^^Hihi ...und dafür brauchst du schon 4,5 ? 

Ok 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mich schon extra bemüht hinter dir zu bleiben  (im Vantage ist es noch enger (nur 5))
Ne ne, die Karte von Sparkle ist nicht gerade ne tolle Marke!


----------



## True Monkey (20. Mai 2009)

^^Aber sie macht bessere Takte wie meine zweite Palit....die bremst mich im SLI aus.....der GPU takt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Mai 2009)

Ja, das ist schon ganz schön ärgerlich, wenn die eine ~770 und die andere nur 710 mit macht!


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. Mai 2009)

So, da ist er


----------



## True Monkey (22. Mai 2009)

^^....Rekord....wer schafft weniger ?


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. Mai 2009)

Ja, ich bin schon am Überlegen, denn am CPU-Takt kann ich noch einiges machen


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. Mai 2009)

It's done


----------



## True Monkey (22. Mai 2009)

^^..........

Jetzt muß ich aber mal gegensteuern sonst glauben alle wir können nicht anders...

i7 920@4,2Ghz 8800GT SLI




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bau7s (22. Mai 2009)

Hatte mit meinem E82 heute Mittag endlich mal die 20K geknackt und dann vergess ich n Screen zu machen nur weil ich schnell Wandern gehen musste ^^

Naja, wenn ich das ganze evtl. nochmal stabil zum Laufen bekomme, wird der Screen eben nachgereicht...


----------



## Gamer_95 (22. Mai 2009)

Aus meinen PC kann ich 13189 Punkte rausholen.
(Auf 3,9 GHz overklockt)


----------



## Punked (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab 13500 Punkte im 3DMark 06 mit nem Q6600@2963 MHZ und einer Geforce 880GTX@621/1619/1035 (leicht ueber Ultra). Ich verwende Windows Vist Home Premium 64. DAs sollte doch so passen oder?

MFG Punked


----------



## robben89 (22. Mai 2009)

servus

nachdem meine 8800 GTX den geist aufgegeben hat, habe ich mir eine hd 4870 1gb geholt und damit 3d mark06 ausgeführt, habe 9259p erhalten 
mit meinem alten 8800 GTX hatte ich so um die 9000p

wie kann das sein das ich nur 200p mehr habe ?

mein system: E6400 2,13 Ghz
                     2 GB ram
                     250gb HDD


----------



## Sesfontain (22. Mai 2009)

deine CPU limitiert extrem ,wenn du sie übertaktest bekommst du viel mehr Pinkte ,da 3D Mark 06 ein sehr CPU Limitierter Benchmark ist


----------



## True Monkey (22. Mai 2009)

Hmmm....mal als Anfang 

9600 GT G94 E8600@4,66Ghz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. Mai 2009)

Oh, mehr als ein Q9300@2,5GHz + 8800GTS-512@default!

Edit: der 06'er(GTX 275) wurde bei Hwbot endlich bereinigt und Bronze ist wieder mein  (das Meckern hat sich gelohnt)


----------



## True Monkey (22. Mai 2009)

^^Das ist die eine ....ich habe noch eine  mal schauen welche besser ist

Nachher kommt der Quad ...und dann SLI 

13500 schon überschritten


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. Mai 2009)

Hmm, ist noch ein ganzschön weiter Weg nach oben(Punkte), bin gespannt was beim Quad raus kommt! (^^habe oben noch was editiert)


----------



## True Monkey (22. Mai 2009)

^^Ich setzte meine ganzen Hoffnungen auf SLI oder auf die andere ....den diese macht zu schnell beim GPU Takt zu


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. Mai 2009)

Ziehst du Chip- und Shadertakt zusammen o. separat hoch?


----------



## True Monkey (22. Mai 2009)

^^ich teste alles  habe gerade schon ein weiteres Sys aufgebaut um die maximalen Takte erst mal ohne CPU Power zu ermitteln.


----------



## Chrissi (22. Mai 2009)

Hab auch nen Benchmark gemacht. 

Q9550@3,4Gh
8Gb Ram (Cosair XMX Twinx 4*2Gb)
GTX 285

Hab 17211 Punkter erreicht.


----------



## Xion4 (22. Mai 2009)

So. ich nun auch mit nem i7 920.

ABer im Ernst, da muss doch noch was gehen oder, obwohl, für eine einzelne HD 4870 512MB bin ich ganz zu frieden, morgen früh wenn der PC kalt ist will ich die 19k...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. Mai 2009)

@Chrissi

Unter Vista oder XP? Denn da sollte eigtl. mehr drin sein!


----------



## Ü50 (22. Mai 2009)

Hab den Q nochmal gequähhhlt. Kriege dieses Miststück nur mit viel Mühe hoch.


----------



## Xion4 (22. Mai 2009)

@ü50, heftig, ich habe meinen bei 1,27Vcore auf 4,2ghz durch den Bench geschoben


----------



## Ü50 (22. Mai 2009)

Könnte den Vcore ja auch mal runter drehen. Eventuell habe ich dann nicht so viele Abstürtze


----------



## Xion4 (22. Mai 2009)

Mit dem Vcore, guten Bios Einstellungen, nem guten Kühler und Glück solltest eigentlich schon fast 4,5Ghz erreichen können :p


----------



## Ü50 (22. Mai 2009)

Der Kühler ist gut aber 4,5 GHZ mit dem Q9650


----------



## True Monkey (23. Mai 2009)

9600 GT SLI....... *20508*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das ist erst der erste run


----------



## Traben (23. Mai 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> 9600 GT SLI....... *20508*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




da fehlen mir nur die worte.....


----------



## Xion4 (23. Mai 2009)

@ü50: gibt mehrere Q9650 die gutes Potential haben, mein Max war 4,4Ghz, mehr Voltage wollte ich unter Luft nicht geben.


----------



## Chrissi (23. Mai 2009)

@Blechdesigner

Unter Vista 64 Bit hab aber vorher soch 1,5 Stunden gespielt mach jetzt ma dierekt nach dem Neustart.


----------



## Xion4 (23. Mai 2009)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

(sry für den Spam) 

Ich habs geschafft, gebencht mit 4032Mhz = 19010 Punkte. Man bin ich stolz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einige von euch mögen schmunzeln, aber ich habe echt hart dran gearbeitet, und denke es ist ein Super Ergebnis mit der kleinen HD4870.


----------



## Intel*Bennz (23. Mai 2009)

jo leutz...was meint ihr sind 16235 punkte im 3d 06 mit allen einstellungen auf standard gelassen bei meinem sys mit der cpu auf 3Ghz wenig??


----------



## Xion4 (23. Mai 2009)

Passt schon, ich bewege mich bei stock clocks bei 15500 Punkte. Denke ist so schon passend,


----------



## True Monkey (23. Mai 2009)

Hihi.....dafür das es kein i7 ist und auch nur 9600Gt im SLI ist es glaube ich ganz OK.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*20873*.....


----------



## Chrissi (23. Mai 2009)

Wann ist es am Besten nen benchmark zu machen?


----------



## SolidBadBoy (23. Mai 2009)

Chrissi schrieb:


> Wann ist es am Besten nen benchmark zu machen?



natürlich gleich nach dem start des betriebssystems!


----------



## Sesfontain (23. Mai 2009)

und natürlich mit einem frisch aufgesetztem Windows


----------



## rabit (24. Mai 2009)

Hi hab mit meiner 8800gtx und dualcore 6850 exact 12500 Punkte erreicht ma schauen ob ich den auch kurzfristig auf 13000 bekomme


----------



## Witcher (24. Mai 2009)

Hi hier mal meine Punkte is alles non OC.


----------



## Ü50 (24. Mai 2009)

Hab mich leicht steigern können.
True Monkey deine Timings bekomme ich noch nicht hin. In meiner Bude ist es zu warm für unter Luft


----------



## True Monkey (24. Mai 2009)

^^Willkommen im Club der 20er


----------



## Sesfontain (24. Mai 2009)

ich werde hoffentlich auch bald dort eintreten ,bin schon am OC und >20K Punkte sollten ja mit Ci7 920 D0 und GTX 285 möglich sein ,oder?


----------



## True Monkey (24. Mai 2009)

^^Wenn du es damit nicht schaffst machst du was verkehrt 

Das mach ich ja schon mit einem Dual und 285er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sesfontain (24. Mai 2009)

das ist ja gut zu hören  ,nur habe ich leider nur Lukü


----------



## True Monkey (24. Mai 2009)

Und das ist mit ein Quad bei 4Ghz....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



....solltest du mit dem i7 locker schaffen

Und der Dual oben war auch unter Luft


----------



## Sesfontain (24. Mai 2009)

dann sollte es ja machbar sein ...3,6ghz habe ich bis jetzt in Planung ,es sei denn der ehrgeiz packt mich zu sehr^^


----------



## True Monkey (24. Mai 2009)

^^der i7 kann mehr Temps ab....und wenn du die zusätzlichen 4 (die du eh nicht brauchst) abschaltest sind die Temps gleich um einiges besser.

4Ghz unter Luft sollten kein prob sein.


----------



## Sesfontain (24. Mai 2009)

gekühlt wird mit einem Thermolab baram +Scythe S-Flex 1200
meine Non OC Temps sind 57-59° nach Stunden Prime


----------



## True Monkey (24. Mai 2009)

^^Meines wissens nach mußt du dir bis 75° bei Prime keine Gedanken machen beim i7.

So das ist die Karte mit der ich mich seit gestern Nacht rumärgere ....es fehlen 120 points zu Gold....so ist das nur Silber und ich weiß nicht wo ich die herholen soll.
Ich kämpfe eh mit stumpfen Waffen da der vor mir seltsamerweise DDR3 hat und in der gleichen Klasse ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*9400 GT *


----------



## Sesfontain (24. Mai 2009)

mach doch einen VMod an die graka^^ ,der sollte ja was bringen ,wenn das die Kühlung bei dir mitmacht


----------



## Ü50 (24. Mai 2009)

Ich bau nochmal E8400er ein.


----------



## Ü50 (24. Mai 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> mach doch einen VMod an die graka^^ ,der sollte ja was bringen ,wenn das die Kühlung bei dir mitmacht


Zeig doch mal einen Run mit deiner 280er oder habe ich etwas verpasst.


----------



## Sesfontain (25. Mai 2009)

ich werde heute vllt mal occen ,um die 20K zu knacken ,hier aber mal ein Run mit allem@Stock


----------



## rabit (25. Mai 2009)

@Sesfontain 
Nicht schlecht deine 16000Punkte
Was alles so ne 285 GTX bringt heavy!
Ja meine Punkte mit ein wenig Oc komme ich auf ca. 12510 Punkte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. Mai 2009)

^^Hmm, unter XP sollten viel mehr Punkte drin sein 

Ich habe schon mit nem Q9300@2,5GHz + 8800GTS-512@default 12712 Punkte


----------



## True Monkey (25. Mai 2009)

Eine 9600 GT 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pommes (25. Mai 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Hmm, unter XP sollten viel mehr Punkte drin sein



Richtig erreiche mit nem schwächerem System auch 13,5 K


----------



## Sesfontain (25. Mai 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Eine 9600 GT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im SLI sind die bei dir aber echt stark
verwundert mich ,das die einse so schlecht ist


----------



## True Monkey (25. Mai 2009)

^^Jepp hat mich auch gewundert....Bei SLI sinds 80% Leistungszuwachs..

Soviel wie bis jetzt bei keiner anderen Karte ......obwohl moment ...ich suche mal was


----------



## True Monkey (25. Mai 2009)

So ...bei 9500 Gt ist der Leistungszuwachs auch so hoch...

*Eine  *und  *SLI*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xion4 (25. Mai 2009)

Wieviel macht den den Unterschied zwischen XP und Vista aus?


----------



## True Monkey (25. Mai 2009)

^^Mit den neuen Treibern nicht allzuviel....aber unter XP ist es auf jeden Fall mehr.
ca 3-6 % sind es unter Xp mehr.....ich habe leider keine Screens unter Vista da ich mir die Arbeit nicht mache.(außer Vantage)


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. Mai 2009)

Und ich habe nur einen bei 4GHz und unterschiedlichen Treibern!


----------



## rabit (25. Mai 2009)

Ich hab ein Vista 64 bit System.
Wie schaff ich mehr?


----------



## Sesfontain (25. Mai 2009)

mach doch mal aero aus ,und die die klassische Benutzoberfläche...Ansonsten ,sortiere Prozesse aus und als besonderer Tipp:Beende während des benchmarks explorer.exe


----------



## rabit (25. Mai 2009)

Ich Probiers mal danke!
Also Taskmanager offen lassen und dann 3d06 starten danach explorer schliessen?

Edit 1 Tag später:

Also hab explorer exe und andere speicherintensive Dienste beendet.
Aero und klassisches Startmenü eingestellt.
Komme von 12500 auf 12511 Punkte hat wenig gebracht.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (26. Mai 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Eine 9600 GT
> 
> 
> 
> ...








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Micha


----------



## True Monkey (26. Mai 2009)

^^haha mit DDR 3 kein prob....schau mal hin ich habe DDR 2

moment ....ich such mal eine

Edit:....mist habe gerade keine da......

Edit 2: Haha die 9600 mit DDR 2 ist sogar eine mit 2048 mb.....

Edit 3:jetzt fällt es mir wieder ein ...im Singel hatte ich nur 13800 und hätte 14xxx für Points gebraucht und deshalb gar kein sreen gemacht.....aber im SLI .......

9600 gt DDR3 SLI 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



....


----------



## Ü50 (26. Mai 2009)

Habe mal den Q raus ,und den E8400 reingesteckt. Erster Run.


----------



## True Monkey (26. Mai 2009)

^^tsss tsss ....da geht doch wesentlich mehr beim Core 

Aber den Quad schlägt der Dual eh nicht im 06er....so hoch geht der nicht das er den Quad bei 4,15Ghz schlägt


----------



## Ü50 (26. Mai 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^tsss tsss ....da geht doch wesentlich mehr beim Core
> 
> Aber den Quad schlägt der Dual eh nicht im 06er....so hoch geht der nicht das er den Quad bei 4,15Ghz schlägt


Der zweite Run läuft, mal sehen was der macht


----------



## Ü50 (26. Mai 2009)

Die Mühe für ...gerademal


----------



## True Monkey (26. Mai 2009)

^^sag ich doch....


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Mai 2009)

Hmm, beim CPU-Score liege ich ja knapp dahinter


----------



## Ü50 (26. Mai 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^sag ich doch....


Ich werde nicht aufgeben. Und wenn ich hier alles zum Glühen bringe.


----------



## Ü50 (26. Mai 2009)

Es ist geht zwar schleppend. Aber hier ein Neuer Run.


----------



## Ü50 (27. Mai 2009)

Leicht angehoben.


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. Mai 2009)

Mit so ein paar kleinen Tweaks im Rivatuner, gleich mal ~300 Punkte mehr


----------



## Ü50 (27. Mai 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Mit so ein paar kleinen Tweaks im Rivatuner, gleich mal ~300 Punkte mehr


Meine kleinen Tweaks kommen morgen.Die zweite 4890er jedoch mein, wo die rein kommt, Sniper läuft nicht


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. Mai 2009)

So, meine HD 4830 ist heute angekommen!


----------



## rabit (27. Mai 2009)

Net schlecht Blechdesigner

So hab an meiner Blechbüchse mal rum gedoktort.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. Mai 2009)

^^Und schon bin ich drüber


----------



## rabit (27. Mai 2009)

Das ist mit einem Quad und einer 4800er Grafikkarte nicht grade viel im gegensatz zu einem duo6850 und 8800gtx.
(Obwohl die 8800 gtx n ticken besser als die 4830 ist)
Nichts desto trotz spornt das und macht spass blechdesigner.
Läuft dein Sys mit xp oder vista?
Ma schauen ob ich ein paar frames rausholen kann.
Bis später


----------



## True Monkey (27. Mai 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Und schon bin ich drüber


 

Du machst es wieder spannend heute 

Jetzt tret endlich mal aufs Gas ...ich muß pennen gehen und will noch was sehen


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. Mai 2009)

Ich muss mein Benchzimmer noch richtig temperieren, ist noch ein bisschen warm hier!


----------



## True Monkey (27. Mai 2009)

^^Ok ...dann schau ich es mir morgen an....viel spass und erfolg

Wieviel brauchst du damit für points ?

Mal eine 88er GT  einmal i7 und einmal Q9650




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. Mai 2009)

Im 06'er geht's bei 14441 mit 0,2Punkten los!


----------



## True Monkey (27. Mai 2009)

Naja ...das sollte doch locker drin sein....du hast die GPU ja noch gar nicht angerührt....und beim Core hast du ja auch noch Luft


----------



## rabit (28. Mai 2009)

Puh wen es mit 14400 losgeht bei dir dan habe ich kaum noh ne chance würde ich mal so sagen.
Cool


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Mai 2009)

Richtig! Habe heute Nachmittag schon mal das AutoTune des CCC durchlaufen lassen: 650/1000 sind garantiert!
Aber ich hoffe das ich den Chip auf über 700 bekomme 
Mal schauen was geht, denn so langsam kann ich anfangen (grrrr ist das kalt hier )


----------



## rabit (28. Mai 2009)

650 und 1000 bekomme ich auch hin aber mehr geht glaube ich bei mir net


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Mai 2009)

Ho ho, er ist gleich durch, man bin ich gespannt! 

EDIT: es sind 14689 bei 650/1000


----------



## rabit (28. Mai 2009)

Wo liegt denn ungefähr die Punktzahl bei Systemen mit deiner Ausstattung.
Aber 14T sind echt schon ok.
Ich defragmentiere grad ma schauen ob das etwas bingt.
Bin auch gespannt.


----------



## True Monkey (28. Mai 2009)

Da geht doch noch was ....


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Mai 2009)

@rabit

Wie meinst du das jetzt? 3D Mark Punkte mäßig, bei den einzelnen Systemen? Sonst klick mal auf meine Signatur(Bild) da kannst du dir paar Ergebnisse ansehen 

@True

Ja, ich will den i7 vor mir auch noch überholen


----------



## True Monkey (28. Mai 2009)

^^Klassische Ansicht.......usw schon alles ausgereizt ?


----------



## rabit (28. Mai 2009)

Hm ja aero ausgeschaltet und ein paar dienste auch ausgeschaltet hat ca 700frames mehr gebracht.
versuche mein takt der gpu von 600/900 auf 660/1000 zu bekommen.
650/1000 lief schon
Sagt mal sind denn für mein sys 13200P zu schlapp?


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Mai 2009)

Hmm, bei der ATI könnte ich das ja mal ausprobieren (bei Nvidia gab's da durch ja weniger Punkte )

EDIT: 
Ja, den ersten i7 im 05'er geschlagen 
                 und beim 03'er einen Duo@5,25GHz weggedrückt


----------



## rabit (28. Mai 2009)

Setz doch mal bitte ein Foto von deinem Sys oder Benchsession rein


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Mai 2009)

^^Hier sind ein paar 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabit (28. Mai 2009)

Joa ist echt gut belüftet und hat gute Kühler wow ^^


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Mai 2009)

So, damit bin ich schneller als i7@4,09GHz + einer noch höher getakteten HD 4830 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabit (28. Mai 2009)

Herzlichen Gückwunsch!

15tausend und sind schon ne Hausnummer


----------



## True Monkey (28. Mai 2009)

@Blechdesigner

So muß es sein ....wieviel Points hat sie bis jetzt gebracht ?(insgesamt in den 3d marks)


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Mai 2009)

^^Das oben muss ich noch hochladen und dann sind es 8,8 Punkte!

So, und hier für rabit noch meine GTX 275 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (28. Mai 2009)

^^Super 

Schau mal ich habe meinen Bencher eine wakü spendiert(Ich denke das case kennst du )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm .....ich liebe diesen screen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Mai 2009)

^^Ha, das Bild habe ich schon gesehen 

Wie sind denn die Temps mit dem Quad(9650) bei ~4,2GHz so?


----------



## 8800 GT (28. Mai 2009)

Prozzi @3,57GHZ einmal ohne und einmal mit GRAKA OC:


----------



## steinschock (28. Mai 2009)

Wo ist der Trick, oder geht 3D06 nur mit XP richtig?

Mehr wie 22,5K bekomme ich nicht.


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Mai 2009)

^^ Unter XP gibt's mehr CPU-Score --> -Hier-


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (28. Mai 2009)

Monkey lad den Screnn ma bei Hwbot hoch, würd Punkte geben.
mfg


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Mai 2009)

^^He he, hat er doch schon hochgeladen


----------



## True Monkey (28. Mai 2009)

Hihi ....schau mal auf meine sig...das ist der WR 
(schon eingetragen)

@Blechdesigner 

unter 70°

Der mit noch mehr marks sind zwei 98er  das sind "nur" die 88er


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (28. Mai 2009)

Ahh ich hatte bei 512mb geschaut^^


----------



## Coffy (28. Mai 2009)

Hier mal meine Neuen Ergebnisse


----------



## True Monkey (28. Mai 2009)

^^

und was ist mit OC der Karten ??


----------



## Coffy (28. Mai 2009)

ist noch in Arbeit. baue heut noch neue VGA-Kühler drauf.(Arctic-Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo). Und dann Mal schaun was Geht.


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Mai 2009)

^^Hmm, ich habe schon fast (~500 Punkte weniger) genauso viele Punkte mit nur einer der Karten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Coffy (28. Mai 2009)

Lol, Hab den Prozi erst seit gestern. erstmal rantasten, bei meinem alten war bei 3,2GHZ ende(9850BE)


----------



## True Monkey (28. Mai 2009)

@Blechdesigner
Dann bench sie mal bei 3,9 Ghz und Karte auf standarttakt.....zum vergleich mal


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Mai 2009)

^^Dann habe ich aber auch "nur" eine Karte zu verfügung!


----------



## 8800 GT (28. Mai 2009)

So dann will ich nochmal: Prozzi @ 4 GHZ
18350 points


----------



## True Monkey (28. Mai 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Dann habe ich aber auch "nur" eine Karte zu verfügung!


 

Genau das interessiert mich ja


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Mai 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Genau das interessiert mich ja



So, habe ihn auch gleich mal unter Vista64 durchlaufen lassen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (28. Mai 2009)

^^Man sind die Karten gut 

Das heißt die zweite bei ihm bringt nur 20% mehr 

Kein gutes SLI ergebniss.....

@Coffee
Wieviel Lanes hat das Board bei SLI ?


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Mai 2009)

Hier mal der Vergleich: 

*Vista* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *vs.* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *XP*


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Mai 2009)

Oh, oh ...


----------



## True Monkey (28. Mai 2009)

^^Wieviel  Points bringt das ?


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Mai 2009)

Nix, das wäre nur Platz 34! Ich müßte über 19540 bekommen und das ist mit meinem Sys nicht machbar


----------



## True Monkey (28. Mai 2009)

^^Du brauchst eine zweite im SLI würde einiges gehen.....Board hätte ich noch eins für dich


----------



## Ü50 (29. Mai 2009)

Werde den kleinen E8er jetzt mal ausbauen, und den Q9650 einbauen.


----------



## Xion4 (29. Mai 2009)

War das eine einzelne 4890er`???

Wenn ja, freue ich mich auch meine Atomic


----------



## True Monkey (29. Mai 2009)

^^Steht doch unten bei GPU-z......2 

@Ü50

Guter Core   bin gespannt auf den Quad


----------



## Ü50 (29. Mai 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Steht doch unten bei GPU-z......2
> 
> @Ü50
> 
> Guter Core   bin gespannt auf den Quad


Finde ich auch, der 84er hat sich wacker geschlagen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. Mai 2009)

Helas, ich habe auch was neues


----------



## True Monkey (29. Mai 2009)

^^HA HA  .....Tiefstapler


----------



## Coffy (29. Mai 2009)

Hey Leutz...
Mein Board hat im Sli x16 lanes. Leider mag der prozi nicht mehr als 3.95GHz. Da kann ich leider net viel mit reißen. Die grakas laufen recht gut mit den neuen Lüftern, lote noch das Max. Oc aus


----------



## Ü50 (29. Mai 2009)

@True Monkey
Das ist zwar erst der erste Run mit dem Gespann, aber das ist ja wohl nichts mit dem Q. Viel höher bekomme ich den nicht. Hatte schon gedacht CF hätte sich abgeschaltet, war aber nicht so.


----------



## True Monkey (29. Mai 2009)

^^Hmmm...ich denke die 8 lanes bremsen dich unheimlich aus....bei SLI ist das so....bei crossfire wohl auch

Aber zieh mal die Karten hoch ...da geht noch einiges 
Aber ich denke du mußt doch wohl aufs andere Board damit


----------



## Coffy (29. Mai 2009)

@Ü50

netter Score, hät ich auch gerne.


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. Mai 2009)

Ja, den hätte ich auch gerne  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (29. Mai 2009)

^^Hihi...ich wußte das du vorhin nur tief gestapelt hattest 

Aber.........




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.............


----------



## Xion4 (31. Mai 2009)

1,53 VCore? Du bist aber schmerzfrei. Holla die Waldfee, wie sind denn da die Temps im Run gewesen?


----------



## True Monkey (31. Mai 2009)

^^wenn du mich meinst dann hast du dich verschaut.......1,63v


----------



## Xion4 (31. Mai 2009)

Bild war so unscharf


----------



## True Monkey (31. Mai 2009)

^^Liegt an der Hitze  da flimmert die Luft


----------



## Sesfontain (31. Mai 2009)

wie hoch sind denn die Temps bei den Werten deines WRs bei der CPU?


----------



## True Monkey (31. Mai 2009)

^^das da oben sind meine 98er...

WR ist das hier mit meinen 88er




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da waren wir noch vorsichtig...bei nur 4.2...hatten den core aber auch schon auf 4,4Ghz aber leider nicht benchstabil.


----------



## Ü50 (31. Mai 2009)

Hab den Q nochmal ran gelassen. Dem ist es zu warm unter Luft, höher ging nicht. True Monkey, mein Riva funzt nicht. Hätte meine Graka ansonsten bestimmt höher bekommen.


----------



## True Monkey (31. Mai 2009)

^^Welche Version hast du


----------



## Ü50 (31. Mai 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Welche Version hast du


Die 22.4


----------



## Sesfontain (31. Mai 2009)

True :steigt die Wärmebelastung beim i7 stark an ?Welche CPu Temps hattest du denn?


----------



## True Monkey (31. Mai 2009)

@Ü50
Hihi...wie wäre es mal damit

Rivatuner 2.24: PCGH-Config bringt Unterstützung für Radeon HD 4890 - Rivatuner 2.24, Riva Tuner Download, Radeon HD 4890 Support

@Sesfontain

Hmm kann ich dir noch nicht mal genau sagen.....in der Nacht in der wir gebencht hatten war das prob das die 01,03,05 alle ohne Probs liefen aber im 06er immer der CPU Test abgebrochen hat.
Nach dem 20 sten Versuch hatten wir dank Alk so die Schnauze voll das wir mit dem Vcore so hoch gegangen sind um da durch zu kommen.Dazu haben wir die 4 Weiteren abgeschaltet was gleich über 10° weniger gebracht hat und somit war es machbar.
Temps haben wir nicht beachtet es ging nur noch darum die runs durchzubringen ....denke aber die waren weit entfernt jeglicher Vernunft.


----------



## Xion4 (31. Mai 2009)

@Ü50: Die Vcore deines Quad ist auch viel zu hoch, schafft er die 4,2Ghz nicht mit weniger? Meiner hat dafür nur 1,275V gebraucht.


----------



## Ü50 (31. Mai 2009)

Xion4 schrieb:


> @Ü50: Die Vcore deines Quad ist auch viel zu hoch, schafft er die 4,2Ghz nicht mit weniger? Meiner hat dafür nur 1,275V gebraucht.


Habe mir angewöhnt Vcore immer mit anzuheben. Werde das mal lassen.


----------



## Ü50 (31. Mai 2009)

@True Monkey
Als ich gestern den Riva 2.24 runtergeladen habe war das mit der Unterstützung für 4890 nicht zum Download. Oder ich war zu ........


----------



## Xion4 (31. Mai 2009)

Alter  Nimm dir einmal mehr Zeit, und teste die verschiedenen Stufen durch. Das ist Arbeit, die machst du nur 1x, dann brauchst die CPU auch nicht unnötig für so wenig Leistung so stark quälen!!


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. Mai 2009)

^^Wenig Leistung bei 4,2GHz ist gut 

Aber auf 1,275V komme ich auch nicht bei 4,2GHz, zumindest nicht im IDLE 
Hast du damals eigtl. den Loadline-Kram benutzt?


----------



## True Monkey (31. Mai 2009)

^^Für 4,125 brauche ich auch 1,43v...für 4,0 Ghz sind es aber nur 1,31v oben raus brauch ich unheimlich viel......und es kommt auch drauf an auf welches Board ich ihn setzte bedingt durch die verschiedene Vdroop der Boards.

mal eine ATI




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xion4 (31. Mai 2009)

Nein, das war bei meinen ersten Versuchen. Ich konnte 4,0Ghz mit VID machen, war schon klasse. Naja, das UD3P ist ein guter Untersatz, und wie ich von "LuXXaner" zu hören gehört habe, waren meine Settings falsch, zuviele Einstellungen noch auf AUto gelassen  Naja, und für meinen Bench bei 4,3Ghz habe ich dann 1,36 angelegt. War schon ein geiler 9650er, und macht nun gerade jemanden auf einer LAN glücklich


----------



## DonBes (1. Juni 2009)

hi leute
folgendes problem...hatte auf meinem alten board mein prozzi Q9650 nicht auf 4GHz bekommen,mit mühe grad so auf 3,97...die GTX280 hatte ich auf 702/14xx/1180 oder so und hatte damit die 20K geknackt...auf dem neuen board(EP45-UD3P) bekomme ich mein prozzi bis auf 4,3GHz benchstable mit einer spannung von 1,3xx wo dann real laut cpu-z 1,292V anliegen bei last...prime lasse ich immer bis so zum 3.test bei blend laufen damit ich weis ob die cpu so erstmal funzt weil das bisher immer benchstable war wenn das durchlief...neulich habe ich meine GTX280 @ GTX285 geflasht also 658/1404/1152...soviel dazu...eben habe ich meine CPU auf 4,1GHz getaktet und die GTX auch etwas mehr als derzeit standard und komme nicht auf die 20K,bin knapp drunter mit 198xx...woran kann das liegen?kann es sein dass sich die werte von der GTX jetz irgendwie beissen sodass die graka jetzt ihre leistung nicht richtig entfalten kann?normalerweise müsste ich doch jetzt etwas mehr bekommen oder?was kann das sein?ich hatte zb auch als ich die cpu neu drauf hatte @ stock 17k (mit dem alten board),wenn ich jetzt @stock laufen lasse dann sind es 14k...habe ich irgend eine einstellung verkaggt???


----------



## Xion4 (1. Juni 2009)

System in der Zwischenzeit ein wenig zugemüllt?  Bissl viel in den Autoanwendungen? Damals ein neu aufgesetztes System gehabt?


----------



## Sesfontain (1. Juni 2009)

Probiere doch mal unötige Prozesse abzuschalten ,und auch mal exploere.exe ,das bringt schon etwas bei den Benches


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (1. Juni 2009)

Wenn du explorer.exe deaktivierst bekommst du weniger Punkte...
Ganz abgesehen davon, dass du es dann auch noch nach dem Bench neu starten musst, um n screen zu machen.
mfg


----------



## Sesfontain (1. Juni 2009)

also beim AM3 hat es super geklappt


----------



## DonBes (1. Juni 2009)

naja das OS ist keine woche aufgefrischt,zugemüllt dürfte es nicht sein...was dann unnötige Prozesse sind,gilt auch rauszufinden...und selbst wenn, es dürfte doch nur ein paar 100 punkte ausmachen und nicht 3-4k...mich interessiert am meisten wo die 3k geblieben sind die ich beim ersten mal Benchen hatte nachdem ich den Q9650 eingebaut hatte also alles auf Standardtakt, 17k und jetzt grad mal 14k...kann das Board soviel ausmachen?


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. Juni 2009)

bei meinem ersten lauf mit dieser config war nur die CPU auf 3,2 ghz übertaktet, damals waren es 17200 pts, nun hab ich die 280 ein wenig gekitzelt, es kommen aber nur 400 pts mehr dabei raus.

Denk mal wenn der quad mit 3,6-3,8 läuft, dann sind die 19k vielleicht möglich, höher werd ich die 280 zum benchen auf jeden fall nicht takten, dafür ist sie mir zu schade 

Beim gamen läuft sie auch mit standardtakt, reicht völlig aus, aber der 
3DMark reizt einen schon manchmal 

grüsse


----------



## tobi757 (3. Juni 2009)

DonBes schrieb:


> naja das OS ist keine woche aufgefrischt,zugemüllt dürfte es nicht sein...was dann unnötige Prozesse sind,gilt auch rauszufinden...und selbst wenn, es dürfte doch nur ein paar 100 punkte ausmachen und nicht 3-4k...mich interessiert am meisten wo die 3k geblieben sind die ich beim ersten mal Benchen hatte nachdem ich den Q9650 eingebaut hatte also alles auf Standardtakt, 17k und jetzt grad mal 14k...kann das Board soviel ausmachen?



Was ist den mit dem Speicher, vielliecht ist da was faul


----------



## Cooper101 (3. Juni 2009)

~14.000 Pkt im 3dMark 06. Ist das angemessen?

Folgende Komponenten:

1 x Zota1GB D3 X GTX285 R 
1 x Int Q9650   775 3000 BOX1333 12M 
1 x  CooMas RealPower M    620W ATX2 
1 x LG   GGC-H20L        16x SA  BD LS Bl   R 
1 x Asus StrikerII NSE nF790iSLI FRG SA 
1 x D3 4GB 1333-777     Plat K2 OCZ

Vsync aus, max. Leistung im Nvidia-Treiber (185). Dachte auch, es gibt mehr Punkte..


----------



## tobi757 (3. Juni 2009)

Cooper101 schrieb:


> ~14.000 Pkt im 3dMark 06. Ist das angemessen?
> 
> Folgende Komponenten:
> 
> ...



Also ich würde sagen nein ...


----------



## Ü50 (3. Juni 2009)

Schätze mal zwischen 15-17000 sollten es schon sein.


----------



## Cooper101 (3. Juni 2009)

Die Frage ist nur: Was läuft falsch?

Treiber sind alle aktuell... 
Windows ist frisch...
die Kiste ist neu!


----------



## Xion4 (3. Juni 2009)

Bitte mal schauen ob die CPU richtig getaktet ist. 14k sind definitiv zu wenig, die habe ich mit meinem Q6700 und ner HD 4870  Stock gehabt. Und die GTX sollte ja gut Leistung haben.


----------



## eVoX (3. Juni 2009)

Hast du SpeedStep und C1 im Bios aus?
Allerdings bezweifle ich, dass es mit SpeedStep und C1, dein System so bremst


----------



## Super Grobi (3. Juni 2009)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Bitte mal schauen ob die CPU richtig getaktet ist. 14k sind definitiv zu wenig, die habe ich mit meinem Q6700 und ner HD 4870  Stock gehabt. Und die GTX sollte ja gut Leistung haben.



Das was die Radeon nicht gepackt hat, hat deine CPU wieder wett gemacht. Bei ihm ist es umgekehrt! Er hat eine sehr starke Graka, aber die CPU läuft "nur" mit 3ghz.

Das macht sicher etwas aus! Ich pack mit meinem Phenom 2 @ 3,6ghz und Radeon 4870 1gb @ stock auch etwas mehr. Das liegt bei mir aber ganz klar an dem guten CPU Wert.

Das ist nämlich immer das Prob wenn man in solchen Threads vergleicht und guckt! 

SG


----------



## Xion4 (3. Juni 2009)

Warte mal, ein Q6700 hat 2,66ghz und weniger Cache als der Q9650 (welchen ich danach hatte), meine Grafikkarte ist Potenteill auch schwächer, also passt deine Vermutung so garnicht. Und trotzdem hatte ich locker die 14k, er ist in beidem deutlich besser hardwareseitig, und du kommst mit so einem Schmarn??


----------



## Super Grobi (3. Juni 2009)

Ich les da nur, das die Graka @ stock lief! Wenn ich mir seine jetztige CPU angucke, bezweifel ich dazu noch, daß der Q6700 nicht übertaktet war!

SG

Edit: Ups, du bist es ja selbst. Also war die CPU nicht übertaktet? Dafür ist das Ergebnis dann mit dem Q6700 sehr gut! Hab jetzt keine Lust die Postings wieder alle zu lesen, aber evt. liegt hier ja auch ein XP x86 vs. Vista x64 vor. Das macht ja auch nochmal einige Punkte aus.


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Juni 2009)

^^zZz... (fängt das schon wieder an?) 

Einmal ein Q9650@3GHz + 8800GTS-512@default , einmal ein Q9650@3GHz + HD4870-512@default und einmal ein Q9650@3GHz + GTX 275@default :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (4. Juni 2009)

Cooper101 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur: Was läuft falsch?
> 
> Treiber sind alle aktuell...
> Windows ist frisch...
> die Kiste ist neu!


 

Treiber neu....jetzt sag noch 185.85 dann ist das prob schon gefunden 

Schau mal deine Karte wenn der core bei 4Ghz ist und du der Karte ein wenig auf die Füße tritts



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das mit einen Dual bei 4Ghz ohne die Karte zu treten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere hat sie schon auf stock mit dem Q9650@3Ghz 16800 gebracht...aber so was screen ich nicht


----------



## Cooper101 (4. Juni 2009)

Leute, bitte helft mir ein wenig. In Sachen BIOS (v.0805) bin ich net wirklich fit, ich weiß nur, daß es aktuell ist. Habs noch nicht angefasst...

BTW: nvidia ist der aktuellste von der Seite: 185.85 (soll doch laut PGH-Heft sowieso einen Schub bringen...)

HILFE!!

edit: Speedstep und C1 jeweils aus brachten keine Änderung.


----------



## True Monkey (4. Juni 2009)

Ich sagte doch das der Treiber nichts taugt.

Teste mal den 182.50 ....dann weißt du warum


----------



## DonBes (4. Juni 2009)

der treiber wird es bei mir wohl auch sein


----------



## True Monkey (4. Juni 2009)

^^Ob der Treiber in Games was taugt kan ich noch nicht mal sagen....obwohl einige schon berichtet haben das sie damit Leistungseinbrüche haben.

Was ich aber mit Sicherheit sagen kann das er bei Benchmarks schlechter ist als andere(so ist es auf jeden fall bei mir )


----------



## DonBes (4. Juni 2009)

also was in meinem sys verändert wurde seit den 17k auf stock war das boad(Maximus Formula =>EP45-UD3P),der Treiber und mein Ram,es war vorher Transcend 800 CL5 und jetzt ist es TeamGroup Extreem Dark 1066 CL6...macht der Ram soviel aus bei 3dm06?


----------



## Xion4 (4. Juni 2009)

Dann frag True mal nach seinen Cellshocks, der kann die genau sagen was RAM ausmacht.


----------



## DonBes (4. Juni 2009)

Verehrter True,was hat es mit den Cellshocks auf sich und was meint Xion?Ich bitte um Aufklärung.


----------



## True Monkey (4. Juni 2009)

Ich habe Cell Shocks 800 CL 4-4-4-12 drauf und die haben D9GMH 64Mx8 Chips.

Bis 940 kann ich sie 4-4-4-12 laufen lassen und bis 1320 5-5-5-15 mit bis zu 2,42v 

Die bringen eine ganze menge.

Schau mal....06 mit einer 9500gs und den Cell Shocks800@1200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und auf mein SLI Board sitzen OZC 2x2 GB *NVIDIA SLI* Edition mit 5-4-4-15 drauf......ram bringt eine menge


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Juni 2009)

^^Hey, hier ist noch mein neues Ergebnis mit der 8600GTS  (ist doch nur Platz 8)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cooper101 (4. Juni 2009)

Stand nicht in der PCGH (die mit dem nvidia-Kompendium am Ende) drin, daß der 185.85 in der Regel 5-20% Leistung bringt?

Da stimmt doch dann was nicht...

Außerdem gehts mir nat. in erster Linie um Spieleleistung, nur wenn ein Benchmark so wenig Punkte bringt...


----------



## Ü50 (4. Juni 2009)

Ne 4890er


----------



## Cooper101 (4. Juni 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Treiber neu....jetzt sag noch 185.85 dann ist das prob schon gefunden
> 
> Schau mal deine Karte wenn der core bei 4Ghz ist und du der Karte ein wenig auf die Füße tritts
> 
> ...




Wieso denn nicht?
Mit welchen Treibereinstellungen bencht ihr denn eig. immer?
Ich schalte immer auf max. Perf., Vsync aus und alle Optim. ein.
Nur so wegen der Vergleichbarkeit.
Habe übrigens Vista32 installiert, zur Info.


----------



## Ü50 (4. Juni 2009)

Hab mal lieber zum Begleitschutz, die zweite beigesteckt


----------



## rabit (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo hab mal ein bislle getunt.
Ergebnisse siehe Screenshot.
Und ist das Ergebnis akzeptabel für mein SYS (Siehe Signatur)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Basti (5. Juni 2009)

So dann will ich auch nach langer Pause mal wieder was zum besten Forum dieser Galaxis beitragen.
Tja... Was meint Ihr zu der erreichten Punktezahl?


----------



## rabit (5. Juni 2009)

Na ja 16654 Punkte sind schon ordentlich.
OK die 260er bringt schon einiges.
Hast dein Pc recht gut gepimpt!


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Juni 2009)

Hey, ich habe 3Punkte mehr, aber mit nem Q9650@3,4GHz und ner 8800GTS-512 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Juni 2009)

Hihi...ich habe auch ein wenig mehr....mit einer 260er

Dual Core



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quad Core



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabit (5. Juni 2009)

@True Monkey

Du hast ja deine Grka nur minimal übertaktet.
Die Cpu rennt ja mit 1GHZ mehr als default. cool
Mein Core 2 schaffe ich leider nur von 3 auf 3,6GHZ.
Ich denke du hast da noch ein wenig Potenzial mit deiner 260er


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Juni 2009)

So, ich hau mir jetzt mal aus Spass den 185.85er drauf und Teste den mal durch!


----------



## True Monkey (5. Juni 2009)

^^Dann teste damit mal den Aquamark


----------



## rabit (5. Juni 2009)

So a bissle mehr Points mit a bissle OC und ohne Konservierungsstoffe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dorow (5. Juni 2009)

Hier mal wieder was von mir. 20877 Punkte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Basti (5. Juni 2009)

Naja dann kann ich ja doch zufrieden sein. Ich denke das da noch ein bischen mehr drin sein dürfte. Ins Feintunig bin ich noch nicht eingestiegen. Dafür fehlt mir aber auch noch das letzte Stück Ahnung. Zum zocken reichts aber gerade so...


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Juni 2009)

Ich konnte mich gestern (heute früh) noch etwas verbessern, und ja ich haben den 185.85er benutzt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 8800 GT (5. Juni 2009)

wie viele Punkte hattest du denn vorher??


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Juni 2009)

Vorher hatte ich so viele Punkte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (5. Juni 2009)

@Blechdesigner
du zeigst doch wieder nicht alles was du kannst. Diesmal falle ich nicht darauf rein


----------



## taks (5. Juni 2009)

Ich habe 9144 Punkt. Mein System ist das schlechteste von 23 Identischen.
Wer kann das unterbieten? muahahaaa


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Juni 2009)

^^So viele Punkte??? Dann schau mal hier! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xion4 (5. Juni 2009)

20009 Punkte, fast ne Punktlandung. Ich bin aber ein wenig enttäuscht wenn ich sehe, das ü50 fast genausoviel mit einem 4,0Ghz Q9650 hat, wie ich mit einer Sapphire Toxic @ 1030GPU + i7@ 3,8Ghz. =( Hätte ich den Vram auch ein wenig mitziehen sollen was 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte mir ein wenig mehr erhofft als 1000 Punkte über einer 512MB 4870er.


----------



## Ü50 (5. Juni 2009)

So langsam wird es kühler. Langsam kann man anfangen mit benchen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Juni 2009)

^^Ich würde die beiden Karten am liebsten mal auf meinem Sys durchtesten 

Ich bekomm ja schon fast so viel mit zwei 4830er hin!


----------



## Ü50 (5. Juni 2009)

@ Blechdesigner
keine Ahnung warum ich die nicht hoch bekomme, musste die schon runter takten. Ansonsten kam Abbruch.


----------



## cyphermax (5. Juni 2009)

Xion4 schrieb:


> 20009 Punkte, fast ne Punktlandung. Ich bin aber ein wenig enttäuscht wenn ich sehe, das ü50 fast genausoviel mit einem 4,0Ghz Q9650 hat, wie ich mit einer Sapphire Toxic @ 1030GPU + i7@ 3,8Ghz. =( Hätte ich den Vram auch ein wenig mitziehen sollen was
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hättest dein Krempel behalten!!!
Der Quad primelt gerade seit 2 Stunden mit 4,5GHZ
Wenn stable ist,mach ich gleich danach ein 3D mark Run.


----------



## Xion4 (5. Juni 2009)

@LuXXaner Naja, dann ist er bei dir ja besser aufgehoben als bei mir, nur soviel: Neues Ergebnis: 4,Ghz i7 + HD 4890 1060/1160 =:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für ne single ATI doch schonmal ne Marke oder nicht??

Edit: Nochmal ein wenig gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 22k sind bestimmt noch zu schaffen, wenn man bedenkt das die Max Temp des i7 unter Luft 68° war  

HD 4890 @1060/1170


----------



## SolidBadBoy (5. Juni 2009)

was schaft den der phenom 955 so mit der selben hardware also graka etc..???
@xion4


----------



## Xion4 (6. Juni 2009)

@Solid: Sry auf die Frage kann ich dir leider keine Antwort geben, ich habe nur die Hardware die gerade im PC ist. Taucht aber bestimmt noch jemand mit auf


----------



## True Monkey (6. Juni 2009)

Mal was ausgefallenes....9500 GS 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist übrigens der Goldene


----------



## easyrider (6. Juni 2009)

Hab noch mal etwas nachgelegt....
Montag kommen hoffentlich die beiden 4890, dann geht wohl mehr....


----------



## Sterni75 (6. Juni 2009)

*Eine 6600GT hat ja so wie ich gesehen habe noch keiner Gebencht oder? *


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. Juni 2009)

^^Noch nicht, aber bald (wenn alles glatt läuft Montag Abend/Nacht bzw. Dienstag sehr sehr früh)


----------



## Sterni75 (6. Juni 2009)

*Wenn Ich jetzt noch Drauf komme wie mann Bilder hochladen kann dan wäre Ich vor Dir dran.
*


----------



## Sterni75 (6. Juni 2009)

*So Hier mal mein Oldi. 6600GT Musste ihn auf den Dachboden raus suchen! *





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (6. Juni 2009)

ahh oky danke Xion4 
aber ich denke so um den dreh rum wird die leistung sein!


----------



## Xion4 (6. Juni 2009)

Naja, ich persönlich Stufe den Phenom schon schwächer ein als den i7 bei gleichem Takt.


----------



## True Monkey (6. Juni 2009)

Mal ein ganz heißen run 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## widder0815 (6. Juni 2009)

Sterni75 schrieb:


> *So Hier mal mein Oldi. 6600GT Musste ihn auf den Dachboden raus suchen! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie geht daaas? Wenn ich meine x800xl benche geht keine sm3 score


----------



## True Monkey (6. Juni 2009)

^^Kann ich aber auch ...habe gerade mal einen 06er mit einer 6600 GT gebencht ......aber das Ergebniss war so schlecht das ich noch nicht mal das Ergebniss hochladen wollte..


----------



## widder0815 (6. Juni 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Kann ich aber auch ...habe gerade mal einen 06er mit einer 6600 GT gebencht ......aber das Ergebniss war so schlecht das ich noch nicht mal das Ergebniss hochladen wollte..



ich habe gerade im hwbot geschaut , die sm3 geht bei keiner x800xl... aber warum? die sind doch besser als ne 6600gt... übriegenz steh ich weiter unten

Ranking For 3Dmark 2006 - Radeon X800 XL (limited to top 100)


----------



## widder0815 (7. Juni 2009)

Sterni75 schrieb:


> *So Hier mal mein Oldi. 6600GT Musste ihn auf den Dachboden raus suchen! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unter 2300 points ist glaube ich nichts drin... im hwbot


----------



## 8800 GT (7. Juni 2009)

Habe heute meine CPU geschliffen. War mein erstes malHier mal nen Run mit 4,165 GHZ @ 1,38 Vcore. Was haltet ihr von der Punktzahl bezogen auf die Komponenten??
Bootstabil war mein Prozessor mit 4,3 GHZ bei 1,408 Volt.


----------



## Ü50 (7. Juni 2009)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Habe heute meine CPU geschliffen. War mein erstes malHier mal nen Run mit 4,165 GHZ @ 1,38 Vcore. Was haltet ihr von der Punktzahl bezogen auf die Komponenten??
> Bootstabil war mein Prozessor mit 4,3 GHZ bei 1,408 Volt.



Stand deiner auch auf allen vier Ecken hoch?


----------



## 8800 GT (7. Juni 2009)

wie meinst du das??

Ichg hab einfach so lange geschliffen, bis überall ne Kupferne Fläche zu sehn war. An den seiten gets jetzt immer noch ein bissel hoch.


----------



## Ü50 (7. Juni 2009)

8800 GT schrieb:


> wie meinst du das??
> 
> Ichg hab einfach so lange geschliffen, bis überall ne Kupferne Fläche zu sehn war. An den seiten gets jetzt immer noch ein bissel hoch.


Beim Abschleifen auf einer Glasplatte. Alle vier Ecken waren zuerst Kupfer das heißt die standen Hoch .


----------



## 8800 GT (7. Juni 2009)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Beim Abschleifen auf einer Glasplatte. Alle vier Ecken waren zuerst Kupfer das heißt die standen Hoch .



Auf ner Glasplatte?? Also ich nahm Schleifpapier
Ja, meine Ecken standen hoch, hab aber das Gefühl, dass mein CPU Kühler auch krumm is


----------



## True Monkey (7. Juni 2009)

^^Sicher mit Schleifpapier...aber dieses spannt man normalerweise auf einer Glasplatte um beim Schleifen auch eine Plane Oberfläche zu erhalten.
Darauf kann man dann CPU und Kühler schleifen.

Ziel beim schleifen ist es ja wirklich gerade Oberflächen zu schaffen


----------



## DanielX (7. Juni 2009)

@True Monkey

Mal ne Frage an den Dauer-Bencher, welchen Treiber nutzt du für Nvidia Karten?

MfG DanielX


----------



## True Monkey (7. Juni 2009)

^^Unterschiedlich von Benchmark zu Benchmark verschieden...im besten Falle immer den besten jeweils dafür

Ist eine Menge Arbeit immer den Bestmöglichen zu finden.
Im Moment nehme ich für den 06er den 182.50

Mal eine 9800 GT mit* DDR 2....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da sag ich mal lieber nichts zu sondern setzte mal eine mit *DDR 3* darunter.
Ist zwar auf einem i7 aber ein tiefer mal mit einem Dual.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haha.....boah ist DDR 2 mies


----------



## Sterni75 (7. Juni 2009)

*So Dan will Ich auch mal Meine Ergebnisse zeigen! Meine **8600GT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Und meine GTX275*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## easyrider (9. Juni 2009)

So die beiden Karten sind da... 
Probier die Tage nochmal ein bissel höher zu kommen.....


----------



## KempA (10. Juni 2009)

@ sterni75

hast du echt nur dir graka gewechselt?
denn der sprung ist nicht nur durch den wechsel der graka zu erklären


----------



## KempA (10. Juni 2009)

mehr geht leider im moment noch nicht weil mein mainboard keinen höheren cpu-takt mitmacht.
ich tausche es jedoch demnächst gegen ein asus p5q pro turbo, bin mal gespannt was dann drinn ist


----------



## mille25 (10. Juni 2009)

warum soll der sprung dadurch nicht erklärbar sein?! oO


----------



## KempA (10. Juni 2009)

naja weil es ein sprung von 16000 punkten ist 
klar die 8600gt ist viel schlechter aber gerade beim cpu lastigen 3dmark 06 sollte dass nich soviel ausmachen

außerdem hatte ich mit meinem alten system (3500+,1gb ram, 7600gt) 5500 punkte


----------



## True Monkey (10. Juni 2009)

Mit dem gleichen Core mache ich sogar einen Sprung von 19000 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das sogar bei weniger Takt


----------



## Stingray93 (10. Juni 2009)

Mehr ist mit meiner Lukü leider nicht drin 
Ps: Der SM3 Score rockt ;D


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. Juni 2009)

Hmm, 4MHz mehr auf die GPU und bei mir ist der SM3 Score gleich 200Punkte höher  (und das bei viel weniger CPU-Takt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KempA (10. Juni 2009)

@ blechdesigner
sollte mein system eig nich en gutes stück langsamer sein als deins?

obwohl was ist das für eine radeon?


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. Juni 2009)

^^Wie jetzt, ne HD4830er soll schneller sein als ne GTX 260 sein, wenn wir beide bei ca. 3GHz CPU-Takt arbeiten? 

Aber schau mal auf die CPU-Score, dann weißt du was los ist  (zwecks Schnelligkeit des Sys)

Edit: Oh du hast es jetzt gesehen das es eine HD4830 ist!!!


----------



## KempA (10. Juni 2009)

deswegen hab ich ja nochmal geschrieben obwohl was ist das für eine radeon

ja,bin bei mir jetzt mal an die absolute grenze meines mainboards gegangen ( leider nur fsb 417) dann war mei cpu auf 2,925 ghz brachte aber nur 91p


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. Juni 2009)

Hier, falls du es noch nicht gesehen hast: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (mit der GTX275)


----------



## KempA (10. Juni 2009)

ich bin jetzt mal gespannt wieviel ich bekomme wenn ich mit nem anderen mainboard meine cpu noch höher übertakten kann


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. Juni 2009)

Mehr Spannung für die CPU wirst dann aber auch benötigen!
Vielleicht ist es auch gerade das Hindernis das deine CPU nicht höher geht(falls du die Vcore auf Standard bzw. Normal stehen hast)!


----------



## KempA (10. Juni 2009)

nein das hab ich schon versucht

dass ist bei meinem mainboard (msi p43 neo-f) bekannt das der fsb nicht höher als ca.415 geht


----------



## Basti (11. Juni 2009)

So endlich mal 4 Taghe frei zum basteln...
Hab gerade die 17k geknackt. Für heute reicht mir das erst mal.
Ich wünsch euch allen nen schönen Feiertag...


----------



## Sterni75 (11. Juni 2009)

recell schrieb:


> @ sterni75
> 
> hast du echt nur dir graka gewechselt?
> denn der sprung ist nicht nur durch den wechsel der graka zu erklären



_*Ja nur Die Graka Wurde getauscht okay graka ein Bisschen Ocet sonst aber nichts!*_


----------



## KempA (12. Juni 2009)

Da ich aufgrund meines Mainboards den Prozessor im moment nicht mehr ocen kann, hab ich noch en bisschen bei der Graka weitergemacht.
Bin bei der Grafikkarte noch nicht am Limit, ich geh jetzt aber erst mal ne Runde schlafen und mache am Wochende weiter.


----------



## Ü50 (12. Juni 2009)

Habe nichts zu tuen, Wakü für mein Offenes ist noch nicht angekommen. Dann muss der Sniper mit der 4850er dran glauben.


----------



## Sesfontain (13. Juni 2009)

So hier mal was von mir
Die 20K sind es zwar noch nicht geworden ,aber daas kommt noch


----------



## Pommes (13. Juni 2009)

Seven


----------



## ole88 (14. Juni 2009)

vorläufiges ergebnis



update


----------



## Ü50 (14. Juni 2009)

Habe auch noch was.


----------



## True Monkey (14. Juni 2009)

So hier mal die Punkzahl die ich am liebsten verfluchen würde .....warum ?

Weil es 6 Punkte zu wenig sind und ich so langsam den 06er nicht mehr sehen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ole88 (14. Juni 2009)

lol was für ein zusammenhang 6punkte beim 06er


----------



## True Monkey (14. Juni 2009)

^^6 punkte fehlen mir mit der Karte für Gold bei Hwbot

Haha...gerade noch mal nachgeschaut ...da hat heute noch einer gebencht.Jetzt sind es 36 die fehlen.

Hier mal etwas das doch jeden User der neuen Kartengeneration die Tränen in die Augen treibt.

2x9600 GT 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (14. Juni 2009)

@True
werde mal versuchen mit dem Sniper etwas näher zu kommen. Das offene SYS ist schon zerlegt, hoffe am Montag ist die Wakü da.


----------



## KempA (14. Juni 2009)

ich hab trotz meiner faulniss mal en bisschen umbauarbeit auf mich genommen


----------



## DC1984 (16. Juni 2009)

So, ich habe meinen Prozzi unter XP nochma gequält:  *23081*

Graka is am Limit und CPU zumindest unter Luftkühlung auch


----------



## KempA (16. Juni 2009)

hast du die graka geflasht oder übervoltet?
oder schaffst du diese taktraten auch ohne solche modifikationen?


----------



## DC1984 (16. Juni 2009)

recell schrieb:


> hast du die graka geflasht oder übervoltet?
> oder schaffst du diese taktraten auch ohne solche modifikationen?



is ne MSI GTX 280 OC Edition hatte BIOS auf 1,06 V und gtx 280 referenztakt geflasht. Zum Benchen habe ich wieder die Standardspannung von 1,18 V angelegt.


----------



## Blechdesigner (16. Juni 2009)

@DC1984

Knapp, aber ich bin mit meiner GTX 275 trotzdem noch ein kleines Stück schneller 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DC1984 (16. Juni 2009)

Ja leider  ich kann aber beim Shader nicht mehr höher und 600er RAM macht auch was her


----------



## Blechdesigner (16. Juni 2009)

Im Vantage bekomme ich die Karte sogar auf 765/1300/1630, nur im 06er und etc. bleibt mir diese Taktrate verwehrt


----------



## Ü50 (16. Juni 2009)

Der erst Run mit meiner neuen Wakü, muss mich erst mal rantasten. Habe jedoch auch nur noch einen Ra. Riegel der Vorletzt hat sich diese Nacht verabschiedet.


----------



## Xion4 (17. Juni 2009)

@ü50 Welche Karte(n) hast du benutzt? HD 48XX???


----------



## Ü50 (17. Juni 2009)

Xion4  2* HD 4890


----------



## Xion4 (17. Juni 2009)

Puhh, ich dachte schon mit einer...habe gestern 21757 mit einer HD4890 und cire i7 920 @ 4,1Ghz geschafft, aber er will einfach nicht auf 4,2ghz-..., 22k ade...


----------



## Ü50 (17. Juni 2009)

Run NR.2 etwas über meinem mit meinem E8400.


----------



## Ü50 (17. Juni 2009)

Run 3
Wakü könnte mein Ding werden


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (17. Juni 2009)

Leider war das um 4 Uhr in der Nacht und wir waren nicht mehr ganz frisch, siehe Gpu-Takt
naja 9800gtx+ Sli


----------



## Ü50 (17. Juni 2009)

Hast du erwartet du liegst unter den E + Q mit deinem Ier


----------



## Super Grobi (17. Juni 2009)

Kurz und knackig: Phenom II 940 @ 3,6ghz; Radeon 4870 1gb @default; Windows 7 rc1; Catalyst 9.6

14283 Punkte
SM2 5088
SM3 6631
CPU 5005

Nichts besonders, aber evt. zum Vergleich brauchbar...

SG

p.s.
wieso ist es so schwer diese Zahlen so zu schreiben und dann evt. ein Bild zu posten? Echt zum brechen diese Postings mit nur Bild! Da braucht man eine lange Zeit um etwas zu finden. Sollte man in den Regel aufnehmen, das man die Eckwerte angeben muss. NUR ECKWERTE! Weil dieses ich hab 8gb Ram oder89568957486 Festplatten im Raid 8954756 nervt sonst auch und hat nichts mit dem Bench zu tun!


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. Juni 2009)

^^Es macht Arbeit! Ein Bild sagt halt mehr als tausend Wörter(Zahlen)
Regeln? Für diesen Thread gibt's keine Regel, außer es wird zuviel geschrieben, dass das eigtl. Thema(06'er Punkte) verfehlt wird!

Aber hier nur für dich:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



13966 Punkte  
SM2: 6479
SM3: 6094
CPU: 3425      

Auch nichts Besonderes (mein Internet-Rechner@8800GTS-512) [Firewall+AntiVir: aktiv]


----------



## Super Grobi (18. Juni 2009)

Es geht mir ja nur um die Lesbarkeit des Threads. Wenn nur Bilder gepostet werden ist es einfach total schwer ein Vergleich zu seinem eigenen System zu finden, weil man ja quasi jedes Bild erstmal anklicken muss um zu sehen, was dort überhaupt zu sehen ist. 

Sollte nur ein Hinweis und Wunsch von mir sein!

SG


----------



## Schrotti (18. Juni 2009)

Schon interessant wer hier so alles eine Professionell Version (mehrere tausend Euro teuer) vom 3DMark 2006 besitzt 

ORB - Compare

C2Q 9450@3815MHz | GTX 280@745|1506|1242 alles unter Wasser.

3DMark = 20822
SM 2.0 = 8323
SM 3.0 = 9332
CPU = 6309


----------



## Sesfontain (18. Juni 2009)

wieso soll die tausend Euro kosten ?ich dachte immer die wäre wesentlich billiger(ca.30$)
ansonsten kann man sich ja Keys online für alle möglich holen


----------



## Schrotti (18. Juni 2009)

Das ist illegal aber egal wah?

490$ kostet die Pro Version (war früher mal teurer). Also kann man annehmen das die meisten hier mit einer Pro Version einen geklauten Key nutzen.

Mich macht das stinkig weil ich für etwas zahle was ich intensiv nutze.


----------



## KempA (18. Juni 2009)

hätte mal ne frage: kann ich 3dmark 06 auf vista laufen lassen, OHNE directx10 durch directx9 zu ersetzen?


----------



## tobi757 (19. Juni 2009)

Ja kannst du, ist abwärtskompatibel


----------



## KempA (19. Juni 2009)

und wie geht das?


----------



## Schrotti (19. Juni 2009)

Einfach installieren und starten.


----------



## Coffy (19. Juni 2009)

mal nen paar neue scores:


----------



## KempA (20. Juni 2009)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Einfach installieren und starten.



nee, dann bekomm ich einen directx-fehler angezeigt


----------



## True Monkey (20. Juni 2009)

Mal eine 250er GTS.......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Coffy (20. Juni 2009)

wow fast 20k mit einer 250Gts...... da muss ich mir aber mal was einfallen lassen


----------



## True Monkey (20. Juni 2009)

^^jepp ...ich war auch überrascht wie gut die Karte ist

Besser wie 98er und nur klein wenig langsamer wie eine 260er und das bei einen guten Preis


----------



## Coffy (20. Juni 2009)

Aber die gts250 ist doch "nur" ne 9800gtx+. alo aus deutsch gesagt ne hoch gezüchtete 9800gt, korigiere mich falls ich falsch liege. aber die takt raten deiner gts 250 sind schon brutal hoch.
wenn ich den takt meiner 8800sts auf die einer 250gts hoch ziehe,ist die dann gleichzusetzen. oder net?


----------



## True Monkey (20. Juni 2009)

^^Ja klar ist sie hochgezogen...das ist das max was geht mit der Karte 
Aber vergleich mal mit einer 9800 GT (auch auf max)die sogar auf ein i7 mit 4,3 Ghz läuft.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn sie auf das Sys draufsetzte mit der ich die 250er gebencht habe liegt sie bei 16500.

Da ist die 250er deutlich besser wie auch in allen anderen 3DMark


----------



## Coffy (20. Juni 2009)

verwirrend.... heut aben werd ich mich mal ransetzen, und die 20k knacken....das ist für mich dann schom mehr als ausreichend. aber ich bin immer wieder verblüft was du aus low cost hardware rausholst. mach weiter so. respekt.............


----------



## True Monkey (20. Juni 2009)

Hihi.....jepp aber das ist mein Favorit was mich am meisten überrascht hat




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Coffy (20. Juni 2009)

da ist echt unglaublich..... wie geht das. kann das sein das dein Intel da ne menge rausreißt?


----------



## True Monkey (20. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich jetzt ja sag zereißt mich gleich die AMD Gemeinde 

Mein SLI Sys funzt sehr gut


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Juni 2009)

Was die GTS 250 wohl bei 4,5GHz ausspucken würde 

Meine 8800GTS ist ja auch nicht so weit entfern: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (20. Juni 2009)

^^Mich interessiert viel mehr die Frage was zwei bringen ........


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Juni 2009)

Hmm, vielleicht 24-26K! 
Hast du schon den Vantage durchlaufen lassen? Das Ergebnis würde mich ja interessieren!


----------



## KempA (20. Juni 2009)

mich auch


----------



## True Monkey (20. Juni 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Hmm, vielleicht 24-26K!
> Hast du schon den Vantage durchlaufen lassen? Das Ergebnis würde mich ja interessieren!


 

Ich glaube mehr....die 98er bringen ja schon 24500 mit i7 und mit dem Q9650 23000

Im Vantage Thread ist sie drin


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Juni 2009)

Sehe und staune, aber die Leute auf den ersten drei Rängen haben sogar 3 Stück davon!

(besonderes Augenmerk auf Platz 5)


----------



## True Monkey (20. Juni 2009)

^^das hatte ich mir heute Morgen schon angeschaut bevor ich die zweite bestellt habe 

Und hier ...ich habe noch nicht abgeladen da noch mehr geht,...jetzt wäre ich auf 4 

Ranking For 3Dmark 2006 - GeForce GTS 250 (limited to top 100)

Bin Gespannt drauf wie gut zwei davon bei mir laufen


----------



## Ü50 (21. Juni 2009)

Habe schon Eiswasser genommen komme jedoch nicht höher.


----------



## Xion4 (21. Juni 2009)

Dann musst deine beiden gegen die Toxic Variante Tauschen, die haben ja ab Werk 1x6 und 1x8 Pin, da geht noch was, meine macht 1060/1200


----------



## Ü50 (21. Juni 2009)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Dann musst deine beiden gegen die Toxic Variante Tauschen, die haben ja ab Werk 1x6 und 1x8 Pin, da geht noch was, meine macht 1060/1200


Werde mich erst mal nach einem anderen Mobo umsehen mit 1366er Sockel.


----------



## Scorepion (22. Juni 2009)

Hi @ all,

ich habe gerade einen Benchmark gemacht, aber keine Ahnung was ich von den Punkten halten soll. Einige Leute sagen, sie hätten ca. 30.000 Punkte erreicht.

Was meint ihr, ist das Ergebniss gut oder schlecht? Ich kenne mich mit Benchmarks überhaupt nicht aus. 

Hier sollen die Einstellungen maximal sein...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier minimal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Auflösung ist aber bei 1280x1024 geblieben.

------------------------------------------------

Hier auch ein Street Fighter IV B.M. welches ich einfacher zu verstehen finde.

Hier ist alles auf "aus" bis "niedrigste".

http://img518.imageshack.us/img518/3010/allesausbisniedrigste2.jpg

http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/2972/allesausbisniedrigste.jpg

Hier alles auf "max" ohne Vsync.

http://img518.imageshack.us/img518/5854/ohnevsync.jpg

Und hier alles auf "max" mit Vsync, was ich am besten finde, da alles andere viel zu schnell ist!

http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/4013/allesmaxmitvsync.jpg


----------



## KempA (22. Juni 2009)

ich denke das ergebniss ist für deine hardware normal

was ist das genau für eine graka wo du hast?


----------



## Scorepion (22. Juni 2009)

@ *recell*

Palit HD 4870 1GB Sonic Dual Edition (Treiber Rev. 9.6)

Und was meinst du mit "normal", ist das gut oder nicht so?


----------



## KempA (22. Juni 2009)

das ergebniss geht voll in ordnung, ist nicht schlecht ist sogar echt gut dafür dass die cpu nicht übertaktet ist.
wenn du die cpu übertakten würdest, hättest du natürlich noch mehr


----------



## KempA (22. Juni 2009)

du hast etwas mehr als ein kumpel von mir der die selbe graka wie ich hat (leadtek gtx260 extreme+)
und einen intel e4700 (diesen jedoch auf 3,0 ghz übertaktet)


----------



## Scorepion (22. Juni 2009)

recell schrieb:


> wenn du die cpu übertakten würdest, hättest du natürlich noch mehr



Ich würde meine CPU übertakten, aber keine Ahnung wie ich das machen soll und ich glaube, dass die Garantie erlischt, wenn man das selbst macht (habs mal so gehört).

Da fällt mir gerade ein, auf meinem Rechner ist ein Programm von ASUS, welches "AI Suite" heißt, da gibt es ein paar Optionen, "AI Booster" und "AI N.O.S.", die etwas mit overclocking zutun haben. Kann man dort den CPU übertakten?


----------



## KempA (22. Juni 2009)

Scorepion schrieb:


> Ich würde meine CPU übertakten, aber keine Ahnung wie ich das machen soll und ich glaube, dass die Garantie erlischt, wenn man das selbst macht (habs mal so gehört).
> 
> Da fällt mir gerade ein, auf meinem Rechner ist ein Programm von ASUS, welches "AI Suite" heißt, da gibt es ein paar Optionen, "AI Booster" und "AI N.O.S.", die etwas mit overclocking zutun haben. Kann man dort den CPU übertakten?



ich kannte das programm nicht, hab jetzt mal schnell gegoogelt und ja damit sollte es gehen, aber wie.... keine ahnung ich übertakte cpu´s nur übers bios


----------



## Scorepion (22. Juni 2009)

recell schrieb:


> ...ich übertakte cpu´s nur übers bios



Kannst du mir vielleicht einen Link zum overclocking Tutorial geben?


----------



## KempA (22. Juni 2009)

aber sicher doch
hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...6-how-intel-core-2-duo-quad-overclocking.html


----------



## Scorepion (22. Juni 2009)

Super, danke. Dann versuche ich mal! ^^


----------



## KempA (22. Juni 2009)

viel erfolg, solltest du aber hinkriegen das howto ist sehr gut


----------



## 3dmaster90 (23. Juni 2009)

so habe auch mal etwas übertaktet 
setup:
Core 2 duo E6750@3.7Ghz
Abit IN9 32X MAX
6GB arbeitsspeicher DDR2 1066 @1080
EVGA Geforce 8800GTX @ 600/1566/1000
Windows 7 RC 64bit

Habe endlich die 13k marke geknackt  13270pkt gesamt^^
jetzt is die 14k marke dran


----------



## Intel*Bennz (23. Juni 2009)

hey...hab auch 18 pts gemacht^^


----------



## Micha-Stylez (23. Juni 2009)

Endlich lief er durch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mfg Micha


----------



## Intel*Bennz (23. Juni 2009)

krass micha...ich hab mit meinem sys (aber nur ne gtx260²) "nur" ca.18000 bekommen...hast du ne ahnung woran das liegt?


----------



## Ü50 (23. Juni 2009)

@ Scorepion
Nimm nicht die ASUS Tools wie AI Booster zum Übertakten, die bringen für den CPU nur ca. 10% Steigerung. Wenn du Pech hast und zu ungestüm dran gehst, schmiert dein PC ab. "Kenne ich aus eigener Erfahrung" Seit dem übertakte ich nur über das Bios. Hier im Forum findest du sicherlich genügend OC die dir hier und dort helfen können. Ich habe auch jemanden gefunden der mir immer noch gute Ratschläge gibt.
Für deine Graka kannst du das ATI CCC nehmen.


----------



## Xion4 (23. Juni 2009)

@Micha-Stylez: Hahh, miene HD 4890 hat deine GTX geschlagen 

Aber nur ganz knap. 21757 Punkte: Naja, ich habe auch unter Vista gebencht lol...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hattest den Turbo Modus aus?? BLCK 200 würde ich auch gerne mit Turbo schaffen, dann hätte ich die 22k


----------



## Intel*Bennz (23. Juni 2009)

@Xion4: 
wenn meine gtx275 morgen ankommt werde ich deine 4890 das fürchten lehren...morgen kommen sgw ergebnisse hier rein...xD


----------



## Micha-Stylez (23. Juni 2009)

Intel*Bennz schrieb:


> krass micha...ich hab mit meinem sys (aber nur ne gtx260²) "nur" ca.18000 bekommen...hast du ne ahnung woran das liegt?




Kann ich so net sagen , wie hoch ist dein i7 getaktet ? Wie hoch ist deine 260er getaktet , was fürn Ram hast du ? Am besten mal nen Screen posten vom 06er mit CPU-Z und GPU-Z ! 

@Xion4 Du hast auch ein paar CPU Punkte mehr , frag mich nur wieso?

Warte mal ab , das war nocht nicht das Maximum 

HT an oder aus ? 

Ich Bench auch unter Vista  Hab gar kein XP mehr drauf


----------



## True Monkey (23. Juni 2009)

Ok ...nicht ganz so viel......ist ja auch nur eine 250er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xion4 (23. Juni 2009)

@micha ht und turbo modus an...schwer genug die kleine sau stabil zubekomen...D0 müsste man haben...

@ Intel: abwarten...aber ich komm mit normalen Mitteln nicht weiter bei mir...grrrrr


----------



## Intel*Bennz (23. Juni 2009)

...so ein pech^^


----------



## True Monkey (24. Juni 2009)

Ein erster entäuschender run 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xion4 (24. Juni 2009)

Naja, bei 4,0ghz?? da geht doch noch mehr  und sonst: ne dritte rein...hihi...


----------



## True Monkey (24. Juni 2009)

^^Ich habe drei 

Nur das Board ist noch nicht da ....Lieferzeit


----------



## Eiswolf93 (24. Juni 2009)

welches board kommt denn^^?

mfg Eiswolf93

Edit: Toll, bei den run waren ja auch die GraKas @ stock


----------



## True Monkey (24. Juni 2009)

^^Classified 

Seltsam wenn ich die takte anhebe ...habe ich den gleichen score


----------



## Xion4 (24. Juni 2009)

ich wart auf das ergebnis von intel bennz, ob er mein sys nun abzieht oder nicht


----------



## Intel*Bennz (24. Juni 2009)

...und ich warte auf meine GTX275 hermes hats scheinbar net gerafft gekriegt...dann wirst du eben morgen geschlagen^^


----------



## Micha-Stylez (24. Juni 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Classified
> 
> Seltsam wenn ich die takte anhebe ...habe ich den gleichen score




Das wirste wohl die CPU noch ein wenig hoch schrauben müssen!


Mfg Micha


----------



## True Monkey (24. Juni 2009)

^^Nicht diesen Core.......

Aber der i7 wirds dann richten


----------



## Ü50 (24. Juni 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Nicht diesen Core.......
> 
> Aber der i7 wirds dann richten [/QUOTE
> True beruhige dich, dafür brauchen die meisten erst einen I7er um an die K  zu kommen, und DDR3
> Für die I7er brauche ich gerade mal meinen E84er um an die  Werte von den i7er ran zu kommen (3DM06) Zu Viele € für so eine Leistung.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (24. Juni 2009)

So ein wenig verbessert,leider macht die Graka nicht mehr mit 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Micha


----------



## Xion4 (25. Juni 2009)

@Micha: nicht aufgeben...weiter 

@Intel: wo bleibst du?


----------



## Intel*Bennz (25. Juni 2009)

hermes sind solche sch*******n...kam immer noch nix an, muss dich leider wieder auf morgen vertrösten xion4^^


----------



## Blaight (26. Juni 2009)

wieviele CPU punkte soltle man mit nem q9550 im cpu text bekommen?


----------



## Ü50 (26. Juni 2009)

Habe mal meinen E84er reingesteckt der hat ja noch Luft bis 4,7.


----------



## Ü50 (26. Juni 2009)

Leichte Steigerung.


----------



## Xion4 (26. Juni 2009)

Und immer noch kein GTX 275  Bench von Intel Bennz :p


----------



## Intel*Bennz (26. Juni 2009)

jap...hermes isn kack service^^ aber morgen hoffentlich, frag mich auch wie du nur darauf warten kannst vernichtet zu werden xion4^^


----------



## True Monkey (26. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8400 GS G98 512mb


----------



## Ü50 (27. Juni 2009)

True Monkey,


----------



## terorkrümel (27. Juni 2009)

ich erreiche mit meinem 5050e und meiner 9800GTX ohne oc 9000P und mit graka oc auch 9000P
die CPU limitiert und wenn ich se auf 2,9 ghz bringe bekomme ich 10500P.


----------



## True Monkey (27. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8400 GS *G86* 256mb


----------



## terorkrümel (27. Juni 2009)

das ist jetzt ein scherz oder?


----------



## True Monkey (27. Juni 2009)

^^Warum ?....ist dir das zu wenig ?....die G98 ist rang 1 und die G86 ist rang 15 in der Weltrangliste

Aber wenn du auf mehr stehst vllt so 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## terorkrümel (27. Juni 2009)

mhhh... aber ich erreiche mit meiner 7600er gt mehr ohne oc als du mit deiner 8400GS


----------



## True Monkey (27. Juni 2009)

Ok dann nehme ich eben zwei 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## terorkrümel (27. Juni 2009)

welche is das?


----------



## True Monkey (27. Juni 2009)

^^Das sind zwei G86....steht aber auch bei GPU-z

Ich kann aber auch eine 9400 Gt nehmen um ungefähr soviel Points zu haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## terorkrümel (27. Juni 2009)

´wo hast du die ganzen grakas her?


----------



## True Monkey (27. Juni 2009)

Nun ja Low End Karten kosten ja nicht all zu viel und da ich benche brauche ich ja ständig neue.

Zumal mein Kumpel auch einen Shop hat und ganz froh ist das ich Auskunft über die Leistungsfähigkeit der Karten geben kann.(Ich teste lieber selber als auf irgentwelche Tests zu hören)

Eine höher....9500 GT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## terorkrümel (27. Juni 2009)

okay also bekommst du se von ihm zum benchen ausgeliehen?


----------



## True Monkey (27. Juni 2009)

^^Nein ...das würde mir ja nichts bringen da ich die Karten ja immer wieder brauche wenn ich ein stärkeres Sys habe.

Ich bekomme sie zu einem Guten Preis ......ist halt mein Hobby und habe das Glück das ich es mir leisten kann.
Und meine Frau ist froh das ich nicht mehr an Autos schraube 

zwei...9500 GT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit ein wenig mehr Takt


----------



## Intel*Bennz (27. Juni 2009)

xion4 heute kriegst du meinen bench zu süren^^


----------



## Intel*Bennz (27. Juni 2009)

hey das sind die ergebnisse...[img=http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/2409/unbenanntuoo.th.jpg]http://img197.imageshack.us/i/unbenanntuoo.jpg/


----------



## KempA (27. Juni 2009)

das bild ist zu klein um was zu erkennen

edit: jetzt nich mehr^^


----------



## Xion4 (27. Juni 2009)

Tja Intel, da fehlt noch etwas, und dein System ist ja auch noch frisch aufgesetzt...ts ts ts...so kriege ich auch noch ein wenig mehr raus. Als nächstes bencht du noch in XP was :p

Woher ich es weiß? Dein V.Thread, dein Desktop ist zu clean, ein Windoof Hintergrund...und kaum Symbole in der Tray Leiste.


----------



## Intel*Bennz (28. Juni 2009)

du merkst aber auch alles...bin ja auch nocht nicht am ende^^


----------



## Ü50 (28. Juni 2009)

Mal meine 4850er


----------



## tobi757 (28. Juni 2009)

Ich habe 13001Punkte ist das OK für mein System(Signatur)


----------



## True Monkey (28. Juni 2009)

^^setz mal den Screen rein dann kann man sich mal ein Bild machen.

Mal zwei 4350er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fpsJunkie (28. Juni 2009)

so ähnlich isses mit meiner 9800 und dem P4


----------



## KempA (28. Juni 2009)

scheiß vista (hab 800 p weniger als mit xp)


----------



## tobi757 (28. Juni 2009)

Mal ein Screen von meinem Ergebnis 

Passt das zu den Punkten und der Hardware ? Das System ist nicht neu aufgesetzt hab nur die alten AMD und nForce-Treiber entfernt, vorher hatte ich ja ein AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ und ein nForce 430 Board ...


----------



## True Monkey (28. Juni 2009)

^^Für den Cpu takt sind die 13 k Ok.......besser wäre gewesen du setzt bei deinem Screen auch CPU-z und GPU-z rein (siehe bei mir )dann wäre es aufschlußreicher.

Eine 88er GT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tobi757 (28. Juni 2009)

Läuft alles auf Standardtakt ...

Lass es aber nochmal laufen und dann bekommst du deinen Screen 

Dieses Mal aber bissl übertaktet


----------



## Ü50 (28. Juni 2009)

Leider nur unter Vista, XP Festplatte ist abgeschmiert.


----------



## True Monkey (28. Juni 2009)

^^was zum testen 

Download: GPU Tool Beta - GPU Tool, Grafikkarten-Tool, Beta


----------



## tobi757 (28. Juni 2009)

Naja iwie is der 3DMark06 immer abgekackt mit meinem Settings  Lief aber alles primestable, selbst mit Spannungerhöhung wurde es nich besser, daher nur mit Standardtaktraten ...


----------



## ATImania (28. Juni 2009)

So, nachdem ich meine Radeon HD 4650 1GB und 3 GB NoName DDR II Speicher gegen eine Radeon HD 4850 1GB und 4 GB Kingston Hyper X DDR II Speicher getauscht habe, habe ich den 3D Mark 06 nochmal durchlaufen lassen mit den selben Settings (1024x768) wie vor ca. 4 - 5 Monaten.

Ich konnte mein Score von 6.104 Punkte auf 9.451 Punkte steigern. Zwar knapp an der 10.000er Marke gescheitert aber okay. mit einer Auflösung von 1280x1024 habe ich immer noch 9.354 Punkte.


----------



## True Monkey (28. Juni 2009)

@tobi757
Mach mal Speedstep und C1E aus


----------



## tobi757 (28. Juni 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @tobi757
> Mach mal Speedstep und C1E aus



Das war glaub ich aus, ich guck aber nochmal ...


----------



## True Monkey (28. Juni 2009)

^^Auf den Screen ist aber der multi unten 

eine 250er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N1lle (28. Juni 2009)

Bissl oc hier bissl oc da anscheinend erkennt es MOBO die CPU nicht richtig aber es geht alles


----------



## tobi757 (29. Juni 2009)

Hehe hab's endlich geschafft  Wärmeleitpaste nochmal neu draufgemacht und schon hat es geklappt  @TrueMonkey vorhin hatte ich nur SpeedStep an, das wird nur nicht immer im BIOS angezeigt... 

Naja diesmal ging es.

Hier mal meine Screens: einmal 4x3400Mhz, 4x3500Mhz, 4x3600Mhz, 4x3740Mhz


----------



## True Monkey (29. Juni 2009)

^^
Und jetzt hebe noch die Graka Takte an....da geht doch noch was.....15000 ??


----------



## tobi757 (29. Juni 2009)

Naja die Graka kann man net wirklich gut Overcloken  Ab GPU-Takt 630 kommen Bildfehler


----------



## True Monkey (29. Juni 2009)

^^Bildfehler kommen nicht vom GPU Takt sondern vom Ram...oder es liegt daran das du den Shader nicht abgekoppelt hast.

Bei zu hohen GPU Takt gibt es einen Freeze.

Eine fette Graka




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tobi757 (29. Juni 2009)

Ja der RAM hat ja sowíeso einen weg  Ich guck mal wie hoch ich komme ...


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (29. Juni 2009)

Finde leider das pic net mehr, wo die CPU bei 3,6GHz lief und Graka auch am Rande ihrer Möglichkeiten, bevor sie sich kurzdarauf für immer verabschiedete...

greetz


----------



## tobi757 (29. Juni 2009)

Naja xD Bei einem Coretakt von 650Mhz gibts schon nen Freeze sprich BlueScree, wenn ich Furmark starte ...


----------



## fpsJunkie (29. Juni 2009)

hat der ram auch auswirkungen auf die punktzahl?


----------



## tobi757 (29. Juni 2009)

Wenne du höher taktenden RAM hast bringt das sicher nochmal mehr Punkte


----------



## fpsJunkie (29. Juni 2009)

ok, also weg mit den 266 Mhz rams


----------



## tobi757 (29. Juni 2009)

lol wie ist denn das restliche System aufgebaut ?


----------



## fpsJunkie (29. Juni 2009)

willst du nicht wissen. ok doch, ein Pentium 4 ein uraltes siemens board und 2,5 GB 266 Mhz ram. ich bin aber grade dabei mir etwas neues zusammen zu stellen. (auch hier im forum)


----------



## Blaight (29. Juni 2009)

Hmm also unter Xp 32 hab ich im CPU Bereich 6300 komisch


----------



## tobi757 (29. Juni 2009)

Das ist echt komisch, schon gemerkt das auf dem Screen 2 unterschiedliche Ergebnisse sind ???


----------



## Blaight (29. Juni 2009)

Hier nochmal gleiche Settings aber auf XP...was für ein Unterschied!


----------



## Alriin (30. Juni 2009)

tobi757 schrieb:


> Das ist echt komisch, schon gemerkt das auf dem Screen 2 unterschiedliche Ergebnisse sind ???



Das ist der aktuelle Run und der davor.


----------



## tobi757 (30. Juni 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Das ist der aktuelle Run und der davor.



Aso wieder was gelernt


----------



## Intel*Bennz (30. Juni 2009)

yo...bin etwas höher gekommen^^
[img=http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/6372/yees.th.jpg]


----------



## Xion4 (30. Juni 2009)

Tja, gut und nah dran, aber geknackz hast meine Toxic noch nicht :p

Nochmal zur Erinnerung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mein System läutf so seit ich den i7 habe, ich denke Anfang Mitte Mai, Grafikkartenwechsel ohne Treiberleichen entfernt zu haben. Ja ich bin stockfaul 

Aber dein SM2.0 hat meinen geknackt. Vielleicht sollte ich nochmal an der Voltage der GPU drehen und schauen was dann noch geht.


----------



## Intel*Bennz (30. Juni 2009)

nee^^...keine "faulen" tricksxD


----------



## Intel*Bennz (30. Juni 2009)

yez hab ich ihn aber^^
[img=http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/3642/hhu.th.jpg]


----------



## Xion4 (30. Juni 2009)

Glückwunsch, und das bei Temps draußen. Mal schauen ob ich da nochmal nachlegen kann...aber mein anschubsen hat ja was gebracht.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (30. Juni 2009)

Intel*Bennz schrieb:


> yez hab ich ihn aber^^
> [img=http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/3642/hhu.th.jpg]




Warum lädst du die Screen´s net hier im Forum hoch , wäre für uns viel einfacher und besser !!!

Netten Score haste da 

Wie war die GTX getaktet ????


Mfg Micha


----------



## Intel*Bennz (30. Juni 2009)

hab nochn bisschen verbessert
http://img355.imageshack.us/img355/1883/unbenannthhd.jpg
mit 716mhz, und mit 1380mhz^^


----------



## Xion4 (30. Juni 2009)

Also soweit ich lesen kann sind es unter 21k, und du hast Bildfehler....das war nix sage ich mal...Speicher ist zu hoch...habe gerade gesehen dein CPU Score und SM3 waren immer noch niedriger als mein Scores. Das der 2.0 soviel ausmacht...da hast du deutlich mehr als ich...


----------



## Intel*Bennz (30. Juni 2009)

sry hab mich iwie verpeilt^^


----------



## Intel*Bennz (30. Juni 2009)

wieso ist deine cpu score eig höher xion...meiner war höher getaktet als deiner!!!


----------



## Xion4 (30. Juni 2009)

Keine Ahnung, frag mal True. Ich habe HT an, vielleicht deshalb??


----------



## Intel*Bennz (30. Juni 2009)

ich auch!!!


----------



## Micha-Stylez (30. Juni 2009)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, frag mal True. Ich habe HT an, vielleicht deshalb??




Turbo Modus ?
Der Screen ist mal richtig übel , sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehen , da ist der Speicher schon über seiner Grenze ^^ 
Wieso lädst du die Screen´s nicht hier hoch , jedes mal dieses .... Imageshack ^^

EDIT : Probier mal 738MHz Gpu Takt / Shader Takt 1566 oder 1584 und 1350MHz Speicher!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Karte ging ab 


Mfg Micha


----------



## Xion4 (30. Juni 2009)

Klar Turbo Modus: 21x195...


----------



## tobi757 (30. Juni 2009)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Turbo Modus ?
> Der Screen ist mal richtig übel , sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehen , da ist der Speicher schon über seiner Grenze ^^



Jetzt wo du das so sagst fällt mir das auch auf  

Ich sag nur leise rieselt der Schnee


----------



## p00nage (30. Juni 2009)

sind knapp 16000 punkte normal für i7 920 mit gtx 260 ? alles noch standart weil bin grad erst mit zusammen bauen fertig geworden  und mit boxed kühler  ( Heatkiller 3 Cu leider noch net da )


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. Juni 2009)

Hmm, Vista zieht ja mal so richtig schön die Punkte nach unten!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (30. Juni 2009)

p00nage schrieb:


> sind knapp 16000 punkte normal für i7 920 mit gtx 260 ? alles noch standart weil bin grad erst mit zusammen bauen fertig geworden  und mit boxed kühler  ( Heatkiller 3 Cu leider noch net da )




Ja 16k sind total okay 

@Blechdesigner : Ohja das sag man!


Mfg Micha


----------



## p00nage (30. Juni 2009)

was soll man dannn nehmen ? hab win7 beta genommen weil hab sonst kein 64bit sys ....


----------



## Micha-Stylez (30. Juni 2009)

p00nage schrieb:


> was soll man dannn nehmen ? hab win7 beta genommen weil hab sonst kein 64bit sys ....




Die besten Score´s bzw die meisten Punkte holt man immer noch unter XP !

Mfg Micha


----------



## p00nage (30. Juni 2009)

auch wenn ich nur das 32bit nehmen würde ? weil des hätte ich sogar drauf


----------



## Micha-Stylez (30. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß nicht in wie weit die Ram Größe eine Rolle beim 06er spielt , aber ausporbieren kannste es ja mal !


Mfg Micha


----------



## tobi757 (30. Juni 2009)

Was ist den mit Win2000 98 und 95


----------



## ole88 (2. Juli 2009)

lol da haste wahrscheinlich 20000 oder gleich 30000 points.
ich bin momentan nich zufrieden erst hatte ich um die 15000 und etza nur no um die 13000 aus welchen gründen auch immer nix verändert.


----------



## tonyx86 (3. Juli 2009)

ich hab mit meinem phII940 auf standard setting und boxed mit ner gtx260, sowie win7 x86 knapp 15000 punkte erreicht. was wäre denn drin wenn ich cpu auf 3,6ghz occe (ja ich weiß, nicht mit dem boxed; nehme auch den großklockner), meiner graka noch das ein oder andere mhz rauslocke und ein 64 bit os nutze??

nur so als anhaltspunkt

ps komplettsystem steht ja in der sig


----------



## True Monkey (3. Juli 2009)

^^Hier eine 260er bei 3,6 mit einem Quad 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonyx86 (3. Juli 2009)

netter anhaltswert, aber ich kann sicher noch 500 punkte abziehen da ich kein xp mehr drauf hab


----------



## True Monkey (3. Juli 2009)

^^Du hast schon gesehen das die Karte nicht übertaktet ist ? ...nur werksmäßig (Zodac AMP²)


----------



## Elzoco (3. Juli 2009)

tonyx86 schrieb:


> was wäre denn drin wenn ich cpu auf 3,6ghz occe (ja ich weiß, nicht mit dem boxed; nehme auch den großklockner), meiner graka noch das ein oder andere mhz rauslocke und ein 64 bit os nutze??


mehr punkte


----------



## kreids (3. Juli 2009)

wenn ich eure punkt so sehe,muss ich doch mal fragen ob ich nicht zu wenig punkte für mein sys bekomme.
bei 3dmark06 unter vista 20352punkte,mein system steht in meinem sysprofile.

mfg


----------



## ole88 (3. Juli 2009)

des ganze is zwar nur schwanzvergleich trotzdem nervt es mich irgendwo das leut mit intel bessere ergebnisse bei dem ganzen bekommen. hätt amd den BE´s doch ma mehr takt freudigkeit zugesprochen


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Juli 2009)

^^Hmm, bei dem ganzen Gebenche geht's zwar nicht um das Vergleichen von Genitalien, aber jeder hat da ne andere Meinung! 

Für mich ist es ein Hobby andere möchten einfach nur wissen wie schnell ihr Sys ist (im vergleich zu anderen o. gleichen) 
und andere haben eventl. Propleme mit ihrem Sys und denen kann hier geholfen werden! 

PS: -HIER- mein neues Spielzeug


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (3. Juli 2009)

kreids schrieb:


> wenn ich eure punkt so sehe,muss ich doch mal fragen ob ich nicht zu wenig punkte für mein sys bekomme.
> bei 3dmark06 unter vista 20352punkte,mein system steht in meinem sysprofile.
> 
> mfg



die 2-te Graka bringt im 3D Mark o6 so gut wie nichts
wird fast nur die CPU bewertet
ich hab mit meinen Q9550 @ Default (2,83) nur 14.000
trotz 2Grakas (mit einer waren es genausoviel)
in Vantage sind sie hingegen sehr stark gestiegen


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Juli 2009)

Ja ne, eigtl. sollten 2 Grafikkarten schon mehr Punkte bringen 

1xHD4830: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2xHD4830: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sogar mehr Punkte @3,4GHz + 2xHD4830: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ole88 (3. Juli 2009)

bei 4,5ghz brauch ich mich mit meinen 3,1 net brüsten, naja ma gugen wenn graka unter wasser ist was da noch rauszuholen is wenn no ne zweite mitwerkelt.


----------



## eVoX (3. Juli 2009)

Kann es mal vorkommen, dass Werte erreicht werden die dann nie mehr erreicht werden?

Ein Beispiel, ich hatte mit meiner config mal 15750 erreicht, jetzt gurk ich immer bei ~15200 rum.


----------



## ole88 (3. Juli 2009)

ja kann es hatte das gleiche erst vor kurzem


----------



## eVoX (3. Juli 2009)

Hier mal was von mir, alles Standard.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (3. Juli 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Ja ne, eigtl. sollten 2 Grafikkarten schon mehr Punkte bringen



und wieso merk ich davon nichts?
kann es sein das das bei Nvidia Grafikkarten anders ist?


----------



## True Monkey (3. Juli 2009)

Blechdesigner;911719 
PS: [URL="http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=596994" schrieb:
			
		

> -HIER-[/URL] mein neues Spielzeug


 
Fett 



KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> die 2-te Graka bringt im 3D Mark o6 so gut wie nichts
> wird fast nur die CPU bewertet
> ich hab mit meinen Q9550 @ Default (2,83) nur 14.000
> trotz 2Grakas (mit einer waren es genausoviel)
> in Vantage sind sie hingegen sehr stark gestiegen


 
Hmmm.....ein klein wenig bringt es schon 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> und wieso merk ich davon nichts?
> kann es sein das das bei Nvidia Grafikkarten anders ist?


 
Nee...  geht mit ATI und NVIDIA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## userNr.8 (4. Juli 2009)

kann mir mal bitte jemand sagen warum ich mit  übertakteter 4870 @  chip 790 und  speicher auf 975 MhZ 
nur 12k erreiche ?


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Juli 2009)

^^Kurz und Knapp: es liegt leider an deiner CPU (sofern jene aus der Sig) und zusätzlich noch an Win7!

Hier ist mal ein E5200@3,8GHz + 8800GTS@default: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*@True* : Der kleine mag sogar nen FSB von 500  schau -Hier-


----------



## userNr.8 (4. Juli 2009)

hmm mehr Oc geht leider nicht mir meinem Opa    
Ja ist die Cpu aus der Sig.


----------



## KempA (4. Juli 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> Hier mal was von mir, alles Standard.



nicht schlecht, du hast mit deiner unübertakteten gtx260 nur ganz wenige punkte weniger als ich mit meiner übertakteten


----------



## Blaight (4. Juli 2009)

Kann mir das einer erklären?!

Ist das normal, dass man unter XP soviel mehr Pkt im CPU Test hat?!


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/116699d1246309836-3d-mark-06-punkte-15.jpg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/116702d1246312141-3d-mark-06-punkte-16.jpg


----------



## KempA (4. Juli 2009)

Blaight schrieb:


> Kann mir das einer erklären?!
> 
> Ist das normal, dass man unter XP soviel mehr Pkt im CPU Test hat?!
> 
> ...




ja, war bei mir auch so


----------



## Intel*Bennz (4. Juli 2009)

yeehaa...hab die 22 geknackt^^
[img=http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/1781/13561709.th.jpg]


----------



## KempA (4. Juli 2009)

hast du zufällig auch geguckt wie warm deine cpu und deine graka wurde?


----------



## Ü50 (4. Juli 2009)

Die 22... bekomme ich mit mein E84er hin


----------



## Intel*Bennz (4. Juli 2009)

@recell: nee sry hab ich nicht...^^
@ü50: es geht bei dieser art "wetteifern" zwischen einigen von uns auch um den i7...schließlich haben andere mit anderen cpus und grakas auch noch gaanz andere scores...


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Juli 2009)

^^Für'n i7 + GTX275 nicht gerade so berauschend das Ergebnis (Vista sei Dank)!

Q9650@4,339GHz + GTX275@710/1214/1574 : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (5. Juli 2009)

Intel*Bennz
sollte kein Angriff sein: Nur für nen I7er .... Text "Blechdesigner"


----------



## Intel*Bennz (5. Juli 2009)

dann macht mal mehr mit nem i7 ihr beiden laberköpfe...!!!


----------



## Xion4 (5. Juli 2009)

Kein Grund beleidigend zzu werden, du attackierst hier gerade ein paar Jungs die im Benchen schon ein wenig mehr Erfahrung haben als Du, also psssssssssst.


----------



## Intel*Bennz (5. Juli 2009)

was geht denn nun xion...du weißt doch selber dass fürn meine zusammenstellung die pts gar nicht so übel sind...die solln mit ihren ollen 775 benches weggehen...ehe sie mir nicht nen viel besseren i7 bench in ähnlicher zusammenstellung wie mein sys zeigen, sollen die aufhören rumzuquatschen...da die beiden vllt viel erfahrung aber nicht viel i7 erfahrung haben...da hab ich wahrscheinlich schon mehr...!


----------



## Xion4 (5. Juli 2009)

22k sind immer ein gutes Ergebnis, und es war auch kein Angriff gegen dich meinerseits, ich denke ienfach solche Aussagen haben hier nichts zu suchen.

Und wenn jemand mit nem 775 @ 4,3Ghz deinen i7 @ 4ghz schlägt, dann ist es eine gute Leistung die man respektieren sollte. Und sieh es doch mal als Ansporn und nicht als Angriff.

Und sei sicher, was die Jungs aus nem i7 zaubern nachdem sie sich auch nur ein wenig damit beschäftigt haben, ist deutlich mehr als wir bisher...


----------



## Intel*Bennz (5. Juli 2009)

ich finde nur dass man keine eier mit hühnern vergleichen sollte...wer mich anquatscht meine ergebnisse wären nicht gut, der soll...wenn er genug geld hat dasselbe sys kaufen und mir seine ergebnisse zeigen, quatschen kann jeder, da könnt auch meine oma kommen und denen von den ergebnissen ihres pentium 4 erzählen...!!


----------



## Ü50 (5. Juli 2009)

@ Blechdesigner

ich komme gegen deine 48er CF nicht an


----------



## Intel*Bennz (5. Juli 2009)

okay jungs...frieden?!?^^


----------



## Ü50 (5. Juli 2009)

Intel*Bennz schrieb:


> okay jungs...frieden?!?^^



Kein Problem


----------



## terorkrümel (5. Juli 2009)

ist das nomal das ich bei meinem sys nur 9000P. erreiche?


----------



## Intel*Bennz (5. Juli 2009)

ich denke ja...deine cpu ist der hauptgrund dafür...


----------



## terorkrümel (5. Juli 2009)

mhhh.... denke das ich demnächst das hier bekomme http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...cs-diverse-spiele-ps1-standmicro-mischer.html
und dann werder ich die CPU Quälen und versuchen ob ich an die 3500Mhz marke drann aber denke das ich min 12000P erreiche weil wo ich die CPU auf 300Mhz pro kern erhöht habe habe ich 10500P erreicht und auf 2800MHz habe ich 10000P gehabt und somit brauche ich um an 12000P zu kommen 3200Mhz in der CPU zu haben ...
denke das is auf jeden drinne oder ?


----------



## Intel*Bennz (5. Juli 2009)

kauf dir lieber ne neue^^


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Juli 2009)

*@Intel*Benz*

Hey ich wollte doch keinen persönlich angreifen! 

Ich habe auch geschrieben (Vista sei Dank), soll heißen das unter XP erheblich mehr Punkte drin wären 
(vor allem bei den Taktraten[CPU,GPU] die du nutzen kannst bzw. genutzt hast) 

Leider kann ich dir "noch" keine Vergleichswerte liefern (ehrlich gesagt würde ich es gerne) 

*@Ü50*

Du hast mich doch überholt mit deinem CF-Gespann!

Zwar hast du zwei 4890'er und ich "nur" zwei 4830'er, aber mehr ist mehr 

PS: ich glaube dein GPU-Z spinnt ein wenig rum, hast^^ du dir mal die Bezeichnung angeschaut?


----------



## Ü50 (5. Juli 2009)

@ Blechdesigner
danke werde mal die 0.3.3 Vers. runterladen, vielleicht liegt es daran.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (5. Juli 2009)

oder doch vielleicht gleich 3.4.^^


----------



## Ü50 (5. Juli 2009)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> oder doch vielleicht gleich 3.4.^^


Jo danke hab den 3.4 er.


----------



## terorkrümel (5. Juli 2009)

Intel*Bennz schrieb:


> kauf dir lieber ne neue^^


 
ja aber erstmal gucken was geht


----------



## wolf7 (6. Juli 2009)

hab mal bei meinem Notebook 3D Mark durchlaufen lassen... ist noch nicht übertaktet! will die neue Hardware erst mal schonen und eigentlich sollte noch ein stück mehr gehen!
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=zwischenablage04vxpf.jpg

ist ein M860TU


----------



## Shi (7. Juli 2009)

Man ich hab grad einmal 4704 Punkte :/


----------



## KempA (7. Juli 2009)

Shi schrieb:


> Man ich hab grad einmal 4704 Punkte :/



da hatte ich ja früher mit meinem athlon 3500+ und meiner 7600gt mehr^^


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Juli 2009)

@Shi : Was für'n VRAM ist auf der 3650'er verbaut, GDDR3 o. DDR2?


----------



## True Monkey (7. Juli 2009)

4350......mal zwei 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (8. Juli 2009)

Mal meine 4850er in meinem Sniper.


----------



## Shi (8. Juli 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> @Shi : Was für'n VRAM ist auf der 3650'er verbaut, GDDR3 o. DDR2?



DDR2, mein Vater musste mir unbedingt die billige schenken. -.-


----------



## Ü50 (8. Juli 2009)

Leichte Steigerung.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (8. Juli 2009)

Mal wieder was von mir , leicht verbessert aber immer noch nicht die 22k 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Micha


----------



## Ü50 (8. Juli 2009)

@Micha-Stylez
kann nur besser werden.


----------



## KempA (8. Juli 2009)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Mal wieder was von mir , leicht verbessert aber immer noch nicht die 22k
> 
> Mfg Micha



die 128 p schaffst du noch ich drück dir die daumen!!


----------



## Micha-Stylez (8. Juli 2009)

Danke Jungs 

Das wird schon werden , sobald die neue Festplatte da ist , kommt wieder XP zum Benchen und dann wird das schon klappen mit den 22k , vielleicht auch noch ein wenig mehr !

Mfg Micha


----------



## leorphee (8. Juli 2009)

@ micha
bestimmt, ein Kumpel hat mit dem selben System unter WIN 7 ca. 600 Punkte weniger als unter XP


----------



## Ü50 (8. Juli 2009)

leorphee schrieb:


> @ micha
> bestimmt, ein Kumpel hat mit dem selben System unter WIN 7 ca. 600 Punkte weniger als unter XP


Ca. 600P sind üblich zwischen Vista und XP.


----------



## KempA (8. Juli 2009)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Ca. 600P sind üblich zwischen Vista und XP.



ich hatte 1000^^


----------



## True Monkey (8. Juli 2009)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Danke Jungs
> 
> Das wird schon werden , sobald die neue Festplatte da ist , kommt wieder XP zum Benchen und dann wird das schon klappen mit den 22k , vielleicht auch noch ein wenig mehr !
> 
> Mfg Micha


 
Schärf mal mit Mem Set ein wenig die sub timings dann hast du es


----------



## Intel*Bennz (8. Juli 2009)

du schaffst es micha...hab es ja auch geschafft^^


----------



## p00nage (8. Juli 2009)

erster test mit wakü wegen temps und leichtem OC der CPU

(graka wasserkühler kommt erst noch) und hoffe ist alles was man braucht


----------



## Ü50 (9. Juli 2009)

Mal mein Int. PC ohne OC


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Juli 2009)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Mal mein Int. PC ohne OC




Das überbiete ich mit meinem ITX Rechenknecht mit IGP 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. Juli 2009)

Kann man meins überhaupt noch unterbieten?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 8800 GT (9. Juli 2009)

ich versuchs mal

Edit: uff, nene des wird nix: 7785 Points


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Juli 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Kann man meins überhaupt noch unterbieten?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wart ma, ich probiers gleich mal auf meinem Eee PC aus


----------



## Ü50 (9. Juli 2009)

@Blechdesigner
unterbieten , ist schwierig. Aber konnte meine mit neuem Treiber und Riva. brachial erhöhen


----------



## terorkrümel (9. Juli 2009)

So morgen wird gebencht da mein neues Mobo eintreffen wird.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Juli 2009)

Überbietet das 

Eee PC FTW!


----------



## KempA (9. Juli 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Überbietet das
> 
> Eee PC FTW!



davon kann ich nur träumen


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. Juli 2009)

@D!str(+)yer

Hey, du hast geschummelt und das Ergebnis künstlich in die Höhe getrieben mit der Auflösung


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Juli 2009)

Für ne höhere Auflösung hätte ich nen externen Monitor anschließen müssen 

Ich kann ja noch mal mit dem CPU auf 800MHz laufen lassen


----------



## FortunaGamer (9. Juli 2009)

Für 2006 habe ich auch noch ein Par Benchmarks. Mit dem i7 habe ich über 4000 Punke mehr als mit meinem alten E6400 @ 3GHz, das ist ordentlich. Bald werde ich denn noch übertakten. Mein Ziehl mehr als 20000 Punkte zu erziehlen. Wird schwer aber es sollte möglich sein mit meinem CPU Kühler.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (9. Juli 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Überbietet das
> 
> Eee PC FTW!




Verdammt was für ein High Score  

Das war bestimmt ne geile Dia Show oder ?


Mfg Micha


----------



## Intel*Bennz (9. Juli 2009)

wird schwer fortuna...mit der gtx260...


----------



## KempA (9. Juli 2009)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Für 2006 habe ich auch noch ein Par Benchmarks. Mit dem i7 habe ich über 4000 Punke mehr als mit meinem alten E6400 @ 3GHz, das ist ordentlich. Bald werde ich denn noch übertakten. Mein Ziehl mehr als 20000 Punkte zu erziehlen. Wird schwer aber es sollte möglich sein mit meinem CPU Kühler.



wenn du es schafft den i7 auf ca. 4,0 zu ziehen und deiner gtx260 ebenfalls gut feuer unterm hintern machst, könnte das klappen


----------



## FortunaGamer (9. Juli 2009)

Mein 920er hat ein D0 Stepping, da denke ich mir schon das ist schon 4 bis 4,3 GHz schaffe oder etwa nicht. Graka bekomme ich bis 730 MHz. Erst mal will ich das Ding ein par wochen laufen lassen. Mir fählen aber noch ein Par Teile.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Juli 2009)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Verdammt was für ein High Score
> 
> Das war bestimmt ne geile Dia Show oder ?
> 
> ...




Diashow ist gut 
ca. 3minuten um den ersten zu starten, danach bin ich spülen gegangen. Das Elend wollte ich mir nicht antun^^


----------



## Intel*Bennz (9. Juli 2009)

klar kannste das schaffen...


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (9. Juli 2009)

Das is sicher drin, bei meinem Kumpel ham wir 22k mit seinem I7 C0 und ner gtx 260 gemacht...


----------



## Ü50 (9. Juli 2009)

Mal ne 250er mit nem E84er.


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. Juli 2009)

Hmm, ich habe nen bisschen mehr mit meinem kleinen Q9300@3,5GHz und ner 8800GTS-512 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Juli 2009)

Mal wieder was ernsthaftes 
Endlich die 22k durch brochen, leider ist der shader der GraKa am Limit. Ein Stufe höher und ich hab im Forest sofort freeze 
Und das trotz accelero und max 50°C


----------



## Ü50 (9. Juli 2009)

Komme langsam ran


----------



## Micha-Stylez (9. Juli 2009)

Hab mir gerad schnell mein Bench XP installiert und ich konnte meinen Augen kaum glauben als der 3D Mark durch gelaufen war 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Micha


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Juli 2009)

Über 3k unterschied nur wegen dem OS 

Das hätte ich nicht gedacht. Eine Benchplatte muss her !


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. Juli 2009)

@Micha

Deine Auflösung ist 1280x720!?! Aber über 24k sind mit der Konfik. kein Problem 

Schön zu wissen das auf dem P6T ein BCLK von 205 möglich ist!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Juli 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> @Micha
> 
> Deine Auflösung ist 1280x720!?! Aber über 24k sind mit der Konfik. kein Problem




jetzt seh ichs auch 

Ne ne ne, haste auf deinem großen TV gebencht , wa


----------



## Micha-Stylez (9. Juli 2009)

OMG   hab ich voll übersehen ^^ ich Bench gleich noch mal mom !!!


Edit : So nun haut es hin , ich sollte öfter in 1280x720 Benchen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Blechdesigner : Danke für das schnelle darauf aufmerksam machen das die Auflösung nicht stimmte ! Ich schaffe mit dem P6T auch 210 BCLK , weiter bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen , aber was nicht ist kann noch werden 

Mfg Micha


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. Juli 2009)

^^Hmm das macht den i7'ner immer Interessanter und vor allem  mit dem von mir favorisierten Board  
Was für'n Speicher hast du denn drauf zu sitzen? Der 06'er provitiert auch noch da, bei höheren Taktraten! 

Und es gibt noch genug andere Tweaks (es sind dann zwar vieleicht immer nur 50-100 Punke, aber das summiert am Ende)


----------



## Micha-Stylez (9. Juli 2009)

Speicher ist der HIER drauf ! 

Man sollte mal so ein 3D Mark Tweak Thread eröffnen wo man alles Tweak´s im ersten Post aufzählt ! Gibts sowas nicht schon ?

Wenn dann nimm aber lieber das P6T Deluxe V2 , ich komm mit meinem Board mit biegen und brechen net über 210 =/ Ich werds morgen abend in Ruhe noch mal versuchen aber ich glaub nicht das da noch mehr geht , allerdings ist das für das Board durchaus ein guter Wert !

Beim Speicher habe ich auch schon schärfere Timmings probiert ,das ging aber voll nach hinten los , CL 6 ist unmöglich !

Mfg Micha


----------



## FortunaGamer (9. Juli 2009)

Denn habe ich in meinen i7 System drin. PC Games Hardware Preisvergleich: OCZ Platinum Low-Voltage DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-12800U CL7-7-7-24 (DDR3-1600) (OCZ3P1600LV6GK)
Denke das der besser ist.


----------



## Ü50 (10. Juli 2009)

Die 250er mit meinem 9650er. Es geht aufwärts.


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. Juli 2009)

^^Schau mal hier bei ~45MHz weniger Takt und ner 8800GTS-512@765/1912/1080 und null Optimierungen!
(dafür lief der RAM@1066 CL5-5-5-15, glaube ich)


----------



## Ü50 (10. Juli 2009)

@Blechdesigner
lerne doch noch, kann nur noch besser werden.


----------



## Deadhunter (11. Juli 2009)

hey @ all.

Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen.

habe seit neuestem ein SLI-System.

3D Mark 06 habe ich 21 303 Punkte.

SM 2.0 7698
SM 3.0 10694
CPU 6019

System ist:

i7 920 @ 3,6GHZ (3D mark zeigt nur 3,44GHZ)
2x GTX 275 @ stock. (Gainward)
6GB Corosair 1600MHZ 8Latenz @(13xxMHZ und 7Latenz)

sind die Punkte normal oder stimmt da was nicht?

vielen dank euch 

MFG Deadhunter


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. Juli 2009)

Welches BS und welchen Treiber benutzt du? 

Ansonsten ist das ein bisschen wenig für SLI, das sieht mehr nach einer Karte aus!


----------



## True Monkey (11. Juli 2009)

Deadhunter schrieb:


> i7 920 @ 3,6GHZ (3D mark zeigt nur 3,44GHZ)


 
der 3dmark erkennt nicht dein turbo und geht von x 20 aus...ist aber egal die Ghz hast du.

da sollte aber mehr wie 21 bei rumkommen ....dafür mußt du aber deine CPU höherdrehen da ich denke das die limitiert....

schau mal 2 x 250er bei 4Ghz mit einem Q9650




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. Juli 2009)

^^Mach den mal unter Vista! Denn ich schätze mal das er auch Vista benutzt hat 
(denn für XP wären die CPU Score einfach zu wenig)


----------



## Deadhunter (11. Juli 2009)

Hey @ all

Benutze Vista 64Bit

Treiber war glaube ich 182.xx da ihrgend wie meine Beiden GTX 275 nicht erkannt werden mit den neueren. Geräte Manager sagt ok Nvidea sagt er hätte nur eine drinn hmm.

aber ok dann weiß ich das es doch nicht richtig lief. 

danke euch.


----------



## ATImania (11. Juli 2009)

*3D Mark 06 Punkte Normal???*

Hallo,

Also ich habe mit meinem System:

AMD Athlon X2 5000+ (2,61 GHz)
ATi Radeon HD 4850 1GB
Kingston Hyper X 4 GB DDR II

im 3D Mark 06 mit den Standart Einstellungen (1280x1024, ohne AA, Optimal Filter usw.) ca. *9350 Punkte*! 

Jetzt habe ich den 3D Mark 06 nochmal laufen lassen mit folgenden Einstellungen (1920x1080, AA 8x, Anisotropic Filter usw.) und habe immer noch *7011 Punkte*! Das sind trotz der hohen settings ca. 1000 Punkte mehr wie ich mit meinem alten System (HD 4650 1GB, 3 GB NoName DDR II Speicher) im 3D Mark 06 mit 1024x768 Settings hatte.

Machen u.a. Anti-Aliasing und Full HD Auflösung so wenig Punkte aus?? Ich hatte mich schon auf 4000 - 5000 Punkte eingestellt


----------



## terorkrümel (11. Juli 2009)

So habe mal mit meiner alten sys zusammenstellung Gebencht aber alles @ stock:

MSI K9VGM-V
Athlon 5050e
Mushkin 1GB ddr800
9800GTX

komischerweise erreiche ich mit sp2 mehr als mit sp3
könnt ihr mir sagen warum das so ist?
da gheht bestimmt noch mehr ^^


----------



## True Monkey (11. Juli 2009)

Eine 4890er .....am Anfang




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit ein wenig Takt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KempA (11. Juli 2009)

für ein wenig takt sieht das doch schon sehr gut aus


----------



## True Monkey (11. Juli 2009)

Mit einem anderen Core 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Takt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KempA (11. Juli 2009)

ach du sch**** die karte geht ja schon gut ab!


----------



## Ü50 (11. Juli 2009)

@True
Mal eine gerade Punktezahl


----------



## Ü50 (11. Juli 2009)

Irgend eine Bremse ist noch drinne


----------



## Deadhunter (11. Juli 2009)

hey @ all

wenn ich gerade deine 4890 so sehe oO

habe mit meinem Beiden GTX 275 (Gainward) @ stock GPU: 633 Speicher: 1161 Shader: 1404 MHZ

insgesammt 21 705 Punkte

SM 2.0  7881
SM 3.0  10915 Punkte wenn SLI aktiviert ist.

wenn SLI off ist habe ich 

SM 2.0  7913
SM 3.0  8274 Punkte.

Also ihrgend was Läuft doch Krumm oder?

deine ATI 4890 rock ja meine SLI weg :/

mfg Deadhunter


----------



## True Monkey (11. Juli 2009)

^^Hmm .... dafür brauch ich keine 4890er 

*9600 *GT SLI




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## terorkrümel (11. Juli 2009)

das is nich fair


----------



## KempA (11. Juli 2009)

terorkrümel schrieb:


> das is nich fair



doch ist es (falls deine cpu und dein as noch die aus deinem sysprofil sind)


----------



## Intel*Bennz (11. Juli 2009)

monkey deine scores sind cool!!


----------



## True Monkey (11. Juli 2009)

Naja....mal zwei mit einem E8600




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Intel*Bennz
Danke


----------



## xTc (11. Juli 2009)

Hier mal meine Punktzahl. Ist allerdings nur mein Zweitsystem.  Und für die, die keine Lust haben das Bild anzuklicken. *Punktzahl 23.378*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß


----------



## KempA (11. Juli 2009)

Dein Zweitsystem?

Das steckt mein Sys bei weitem weg.
Mich kotzt es gerade richtig an, dass ich noch Schüler bin und nicht soviel Geld habe und für Hardware raushauen kann^^


----------



## Intel*Bennz (11. Juli 2009)

tja recell...schmeiß doch die schule^^


----------



## KempA (11. Juli 2009)

Intel*Bennz schrieb:


> tja recell...schmeiß doch die schule^^





Das wäre wohl eine Alternative


----------



## Ü50 (12. Juli 2009)

@True
noch mal nachgelegt. Und den Core V erst bei 1.312 V


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. Juli 2009)

^^Na jetzt sieht die Vcore doch schon viel angenehmer aus!

Weiter so


----------



## True Monkey (12. Juli 2009)

Jetzt mal mit dem Quad auf einem anderen Board




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gleich 1k mehr


----------



## Ü50 (12. Juli 2009)

@ True
mit dem anderen Board scheint das wohl zu klappen Und dann die GPU Clock, so hoch bekomme ich meine 4890er nicht


----------



## True Monkey (12. Juli 2009)

Zwei 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KempA (12. Juli 2009)

@True:   hör doch mal bitte auf solche ergebnisse zu posten!!
da könnt ich   wenn ich an meine denke


----------



## True Monkey (12. Juli 2009)

^^Exrta für dich zum aufbauen 

ein sehr langer run 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KempA (12. Juli 2009)

danke true!!   jetzt gehts mir besser


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. Juli 2009)

@True 

Hmm, meine beiden 4830'er sind da aber auch nicht so schlecht im Vergleich zu den "großen" 4890'er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (natürlich hat die CPU auch "nur" ein paar MHz mehr)


----------



## True Monkey (12. Juli 2009)

^^Mir fehlt der Coretakt um die Karten besser auszufahren.....zu blöd


----------



## terorkrümel (12. Juli 2009)

kommst du günstig an die karten rann?


----------



## Ü50 (12. Juli 2009)

@ Blechdesigner 
willst du Heizkosten sparen  4500,2 MHz.

Komme leider nur in kleinen Schritten mit der 250er weiter. Aber, der Mensch freut sich.


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. Juli 2009)

^^Ich denke mal mit ner WaKü und ein bisschen mehr Saft auf der Core könnte ich auch -Dieses- hier zum Benchen benutzen


----------



## Micha-Stylez (12. Juli 2009)

Endlich die 24k 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Micha


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Juli 2009)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Endlich die 24k
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hehe, gratz, konntest es doch nicht lassen, wa


----------



## Micha-Stylez (12. Juli 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Hehe, gratz, konntest es doch nicht lassen, wa




Danke 

Ne irgendwie konnte ich es nicht lassen und wie man sieht es hat geklappt !

Leider ist die Graka da echt an ihrem Maximum , aber bald gibts ja wieder neue Hardware !


Mfg Micha


----------



## terorkrümel (12. Juli 2009)

Bald gibts wieder neue Hardware -.- 
man habt ihrs gut -.-
ich bin froh das ich mal nen gutes mittelklasse system dastehen habe und ihr 

schaut mal injs tagebuch rein


----------



## Ü50 (12. Juli 2009)

@ Blechdesigner
Wakü sollte für dich doch kein Problem darstellen. Hast doch die O See vor dir. Die Feuerwehr wird sicherlich mit einem C Schlauch behilflich sein


----------



## ole88 (13. Juli 2009)

am besten den ganzen pc dann unter wasser betreiben, jaja solang mei wakü no net drauf is muss ich mich no mit dem derzeitigen 15450points begnügen. scheiß hitze


----------



## Intel*Bennz (13. Juli 2009)

yo micha...wie krass sind den die taktraten deiner gtx275...bei meiner xfx ist bei 732Mhz und memory 1278mhz schluss!!! kriegste deine cpu nicht höher?? ich hab meine bei 4,357 gebencht...gab ca. 22200marks...aber bei den taktraten deiner gtx275 wären das bestimmt 25k^^


----------



## Micha-Stylez (13. Juli 2009)

So toll sind die Taktraten nicht , ich denke eher Standart ^^ Die Zotac 275 GTX die ich vorher hatte hat noch ein wenig mehr mitgemacht , ich heul ihr immer noch hinterher , doch ich hab auch schon mit 4,35Ghz gebencht aber das nimmt sich kaum was , mein Ziel ist mit 4,4Ghz zu Benchen !

Ma gucken aber nun wirds ja wieder wärmer dann lass ich das erst mal und warte auf einen kühlen Abend bzw Nacht !

Edit : Guck ma hier 

Die Karte ging ab 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mfg Micha


----------



## True Monkey (13. Juli 2009)

Auch 24K.....mit ein paar älteren Karten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## On/OFF (13. Juli 2009)

hab mal ne Frage: Läuft das dann auch in Games stabil? bzw dauerhaft


----------



## Micha-Stylez (13. Juli 2009)

On/OFF schrieb:


> hab mal ne Frage: Läuft das dann auch in Games stabil? bzw dauerhaft




Das kommt ganz auf Spiel drauf an ! Crysis zum Beispiel ist das sehr anfällig für zu hohe Taktraten !

Mfg Micha


----------



## On/OFF (13. Juli 2009)

Wieviel fps hast du in Crysis mit den Einstellungen?  micha   auflösung etc

PS: oder check mal diesen Link http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/40288-wasserkuehlungstemperaturenvergleich.html

das sieht man auch die Fps im Furmark , Kannste mit Prime laufen lassen!   oder halt ohne.   bei 1024x768 ist Standard.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (13. Juli 2009)

Um ganz ehrlich zu sein Spiele ich nicht mit den Settings !

Ich schraube die Taktraten nur zum Benchen so hoch ! Wobei man das echt mal Testen könnte in wie weit sich dann die FPS Zahl verbessert !

Für Spiele reicht die Leistung meines PC @ Stock , auf jeden Fall für meine Ansprüche !


Mfg Micha


----------



## xTc (13. Juli 2009)

@ True Monkey:

Netter Score, ich glaub ich muss auch mal ne zweite Karte einbauen. 

Gruß


----------



## True Monkey (13. Juli 2009)

@xTc

mit den 98er geht ein wenig mehr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (13. Juli 2009)

Hier mal Ergebniss mit 2 7900 GS. Dies ist Platz im HWBot.

Link

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Naumo (13. Juli 2009)

Hi!
sind 19372 Punkte für mein system gut? siehe SIG


----------



## KempA (13. Juli 2009)

ja, passt


----------



## Naumo (13. Juli 2009)

is wahrscheinlich ne sehr dumme frage aber wie füge ich hier ein bild an ^^


----------



## KempA (13. Juli 2009)

wenn du einen post erstellst drückst du auf anhänge verwalten und dort kannst du dann hochladen


----------



## Naumo (13. Juli 2009)

so in etwa ^^
danke


----------



## KempA (13. Juli 2009)

genau so

kein problem


----------



## fpsJunkie (13. Juli 2009)

hab hier mal was recht lahmes, ist das für ein P4 3ghz normal? der hatte nie auch nur 1 frame im cpu test!

wie stark wird eig. meine graka von der CPU ausgebremst?


----------



## Boti261980 (13. Juli 2009)

@ Pc-freak

ca. 50% bremst deine CPU aus, im Vergleich zum Ph II 940 BE:

http://www.abload.de/img/940bestock-3dmark06win15cw.jpg

Gruß


----------



## fpsJunkie (13. Juli 2009)

so ein shit!
danke, ich bemühe mich eh grade um denselber CPU den du hasst.
3d mark 06 unterstützt kein SLI richtig oder?


----------



## Boti261980 (13. Juli 2009)

Doch das unterstütz auch SLI, aber hast nicht arg viel mehr Punkte max. 30% Gesamt Punkte.
Sollten aber etwa 50% mehr SM2/3 Punkte geben im Vergleich zur Single Karte!

Gruß


----------



## fpsJunkie (13. Juli 2009)

ok. noch eine frage nicht zum thema:
unterstützen aktuelle spiele für personen unter 16 (also kein crysis etc.) SLI oder wird die 2. karte auch nur recht wenig genutzt?


----------



## tobi757 (13. Juli 2009)

Gibt noch genug andere Games die nicht ab 16Jahren sind und SLI unterstützen 

P.S. Wie alt bist du denn ?


----------



## Boti261980 (13. Juli 2009)

OK, hier ein Liste der Spiele die SLi unterstüzen:
Unterstützte Spiele und Anwendungen

Da solltest alle info bekommen.

Gruß


----------



## fpsJunkie (13. Juli 2009)

14 jahre

danke füre liste. unterstützen die mit link (weiß) oder die grauen SLI?


----------



## Intel*Bennz (13. Juli 2009)

ach du sch+++e net schlecht...also da muss sich meine gtx275 verneigen...is aber sowieso zum glück nurn übergang zum gt300^^


----------



## Boti261980 (13. Juli 2009)

Noch ein OC Ergebnis von mir mit der GTX285 no SLI:

http://www.abload.de/img/940be3.84ghzram2vmct15yl68.jpg


----------



## Intel*Bennz (13. Juli 2009)

nett...fürn PII 940...abern i7 kann aus ner 285 viiel mehr machen...


----------



## Boti261980 (13. Juli 2009)

@ Intel Benz

meinst, bei Takt gleichstand glaub ich das weniger!
Die meisten I7 holen mich erst mit +4GHz ein...in Games
Beim 3DM06 allerdings schon!

Gruß


----------



## Intel*Bennz (13. Juli 2009)

doch!!! glaub mir das...ich zieh deinen PII 940 bei 3,8 mit ner GTX275!!! nicht gtx285 mit fast 21000 weg...kann später n pic posten wenn du magst^^
und in den games ist das ähnlich...


----------



## 8800 GT (13. Juli 2009)

auch die Core 2 Modelle sind bei gleichem Takt wie die Phenom 2 Modelle einen Tick schneller


----------



## Boti261980 (13. Juli 2009)

Im Benchmark 3DM06 Ja, das ist auch ein CPU Benchmark ab einer GTX285!
FPS hast du deswegen nicht mehr!

Bei 3DMVantage sieht es auch wieder anders aus, mehr Punkte hast du, aber nicht mehr FPS!
Wenn dann sind es max 2-3 FPS mehr...


----------



## 8800 GT (13. Juli 2009)

natürlich hat man da mehr FPS, deshalb ja mehr Points


----------



## Boti261980 (13. Juli 2009)

in niedriegen Auflösungen schon, aber nicht in höheren Auflösungen!
Hab doch ein Full HD TV 

ModReactor - ATI HD 4890 1GB CrossFire - AMD Phenom II 955 BE vs Intel Core i7 920

Sorry für OT!


----------



## Intel*Bennz (13. Juli 2009)

es ging ja auch ursprünglich um den 940 und nicht um den 955!!! den hast du schließlich nicht...außerdem ist das nur ein game von tausenden^^ es kommt immer auf das game an...der phenom II 955 kommt schon immer wieder mal ran, ab und an auch mal drüber...aber so in 75% der fälle würde ich schätzen unterliegt er einem flotten i7 sys immer!!!


----------



## Boti261980 (13. Juli 2009)

@ IntelBenz

Gewiss doch, der I7 ist ja auch teurer und hat Tri Channel Memory!


----------



## True Monkey (14. Juli 2009)

ein Dualcore......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und mit einem Quad.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## terorkrümel (14. Juli 2009)

das ist unfair kannst du mir mal sagen wieso ich nur 10757 Punkte mache hab meinen 5050e auf 3GHZ


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. Juli 2009)

^^Hmm, CPU vielleicht! (schau dir mal die CPU-Score an)

Hey True, hast du mal die SM2 u. SM3 Score bei den beiden Run's verglichen, was fählt dir auf?


----------



## terorkrümel (14. Juli 2009)

bekomme ja am donnerstag nen Phenom 9850BE


----------



## True Monkey (14. Juli 2009)

@Blechdesigner
Dann kannst du dir ja ausmalen was die Karte mit einem Quad bei 4,5 Ghz bringt


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. Juli 2009)

^^Richtig! Und die CPU-Score fließen dan auch noch ein bisschen mit ein


----------



## True Monkey (14. Juli 2009)

^^Mit einem i7920 bei 4,3 hat die Karte 24500 gemacht


----------



## terorkrümel (14. Juli 2009)

ich bin bei 3250MHz angelangt die karte läuft @ stock und habe gerade 11441P gemacht


----------



## True Monkey (14. Juli 2009)

hmm....eine 98er GT mit einem Dual bei 3Ghz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. Juli 2009)

Hier nen kleiner Quad mit ner 8800GTS-512 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## terorkrümel (14. Juli 2009)

ohh wie süß bin ich ja fast schneller


----------



## 8800 GT (14. Juli 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> hmm....eine 98er GT mit einem Dual bei 3Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wieso haste denn die Spannung bei 1,28 Volt?


----------



## True Monkey (14. Juli 2009)

^^Weil das die Einstellung für 4Ghz ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## terorkrümel (14. Juli 2009)

besorg mir mal 2 karten im sli  true monkey


----------



## True Monkey (14. Juli 2009)

^^Solche.... ?  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder solche




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

........


----------



## terorkrümel (14. Juli 2009)

9800GT´s? was zahlst du dafür?


----------



## True Monkey (14. Juli 2009)

Für gute.....Palit 1024mb gerade ca 100 bei Alternate

crossfire 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und mal mit was mit Dampf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (14. Juli 2009)

Ich konnte auch gute 104 Punkte zulegen. 

Ab jetzt hilft nur noch, auf den anderen i7 zu wechseln. Da macht die CPU mehr Takt mit.


----------



## Bruce112 (14. Juli 2009)

hier meine ergebniss


----------



## terorkrümel (14. Juli 2009)

wiso machste auf full HD mach doch auf normalen settings sprich 1280*1024


----------



## Intel*Bennz (14. Juli 2009)

sag nur xtc du kannst net mit nem höheren takt benchen?!?
meiner ging so bis 4,35


----------



## xTc (14. Juli 2009)

Intel*Bennz schrieb:


> sag nur xtc du kannst net mit nem höheren takt benchen?!?
> meiner ging so bis 4,35




Nö, das ist ein alter C0, mehr will der nicht.  Wie schon gesagt, müsste die Karte umbauen und auf dem anderen D0 benchen. 


Gruß


----------



## Intel*Bennz (14. Juli 2009)

meiner ist auch n C0^^


----------



## xTc (14. Juli 2009)

Mehr Spannung will ich der CPU unter Luft aber nicht geben. 

Für mehr wird dann aufs andere Setup gewechselt. Da ist das Board auch besser.


----------



## Ü50 (14. Juli 2009)

Habe mal eine andere Graka genommen, Standart sowie mit CPU Erhöhungen.


----------



## terorkrümel (15. Juli 2009)

So hier mal was von mir CPU erhöhung leider nich prime Stabiel -.-


----------



## Ü50 (15. Juli 2009)

Mal eine andere Variante.


----------



## rande (15. Juli 2009)

AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE
ASUS M4A78-E
OCZ Flex II PC-9200
Sapphire HD4870 Toxic 1GB DDR5


----------



## 8800 GT (15. Juli 2009)

rande schrieb:


> AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE
> ASUS M4A78-E
> OCZ Flex II PC-9200
> Sapphire HD4870 Toxic 1GB DDR5


der CPU kannste aber noch mehr geben


----------



## rande (15. Juli 2009)

8800 GT schrieb:


> der CPU kannste aber noch mehr geben



ja, stimmt.
ich muss mich erstmal langsam ran tasten und warte für bessere oc ergebnisse auf meinen neuen cpu-kühler. hab noch den boxed am werkeln.
wenn der neue da ist, dann wird mal alles rausgeholt.

ich berichte dann wieder.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (15. Juli 2009)

ohh freude^^ 

5000x2 @ 3393mhz^^ @1,5V
4870 512mb  760/910mhz^^

und 12041 Punkte bei 3d Mark 06  also das find ich :daum: crysis funkt und farcry2 auch also vondaher ist für mich ein kauf von hardware mom. nicht in sicht zudem ich hab SCHULE


----------



## Icke&Er (16. Juli 2009)

E6750@3,95GHz@Lukü
Ga EP35C-DS3R + 2GB RAM(800ter)
4850 PCS+ @ 778/1240

http://www.abload.de/img/master06jbe6.png


----------



## ole88 (16. Juli 2009)

wer hat denn so ne hardware konstellation wie ich? irgendwie mag mein 3d nimmer auf 15000, hab etz mei graka auf 855 und 1007 aber irgendwie mag er über 13980 nich nüber obwohl er das schon ma getan hat, ich raffs nich.


----------



## terorkrümel (16. Juli 2009)

nomalerweise müsstest du drüber kommen ...
habe einen AMD Athlon 5050e und ne 9800GTX und ich mache mit 3.25GHz und graka @ stock 11441 Punkte und morgen bekomme ich meinen 9850 X4er Phenom und dann könn wa mal gucken


----------



## xTc (16. Juli 2009)

So, hier extra für den Roman. 

Auch fall's er es nicht sehen sollte. 


My new personal best: *27.894*


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. Juli 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> So, hier extra für den Roman.
> 
> Auch fall's er es nicht sehen sollte.
> 
> ...




Netter score, pack mal die dritte rein 
Würd mich interessieren was da bei rum kommt


----------



## xTc (16. Juli 2009)

XP mag nur zwei.


----------



## 8800 GT (16. Juli 2009)

Dann OC mal die GRAKAS ein bissel. Wenn du die dritte nicht brauchst, ich würd sie auch nehmen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. Juli 2009)

schade^^
Aber mit dem Ram wirds dann auch eng wa, noch 1GB weniger, da bleibt ja fast nix mehr übrig


----------



## UnnerveD (16. Juli 2009)

Bench mal unter Windows Xp - da sind noch ein wenig Reserven. HF

mfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> XP mag nur zwei.


 
Dann nimm Win98.


----------



## Intel*Bennz (17. Juli 2009)

netter score xTc...bin gespannt was ich mit meinen gtx275 SLI schaffen werde...die zweite sollte im laufe der nächsten woche bei mir eintreffen...!


----------



## terorkrümel (17. Juli 2009)

So Poste auch mal meine momentanen stabielen OC versuche mit meinem Neuen 9850BE

geht da noch mehr könnt ihr mir da noch helfen " vorschläge " is nähmlich bisschen wenigh für dir Hardware -.-


----------



## Intel*Bennz (18. Juli 2009)

naja...so wenig ist das für deine Hardware gar nicht....na klar geht da noch n bisschen, aber viel mehr kannste von nem Phenom I net erwarten!


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juli 2009)

Ein wenig mehr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. Juli 2009)

Getweaktes Bench XP bring mit der gleichen Setup 2000 Punkte mehr *freuz*


----------



## SolidBadBoy (25. Juli 2009)

terorkrümel schrieb:


> So Poste auch mal meine momentanen stabielen OC versuche mit meinem Neuen 9850BE
> 
> geht da noch mehr könnt ihr mir da noch helfen " vorschläge " is nähmlich bisschen wenigh für dir Hardware -.-




du bist nur wegen deinem quad core 1000P schneller ansosten bist pffff.. 
naja ich hätte auch mal gern nen neuen Prozz!
ich hab meinen jetzt auf 1,5V hoch der macht da nicht mehr lang mit 
dann holl ich mir den 955^^ und dann hab ich auch punkte um die 17-18000^^
aber naja wann wird dieser schrott cpu den kaputt gehen (5000x2 @ 3,4Ghz @1,5V^^ temp: 65-68°C )

MfG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## Pommes (25. Juli 2009)

Habt ihr manchmal auch so eine astronomische CPU-Score von ~10000 unter Vista, die man auch validieren kann ?


----------



## Ü50 (25. Juli 2009)

Mal mit zwei 4850X2.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juli 2009)

Hier ---

7300 SE mit Q9650 bei 4Ghz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist doch mal ein Topergebniss 
Ist aber Platz 1 bei Hwbot bei dieser Karte 

Und der Vram ist doch mal echt crass


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. Juli 2009)

Dann ging noch was mim shader 
Direkt 100Punkte bei raus gesprungen, ich glaub ich brauch nen V-mod^^


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juli 2009)

^^da schlägt ja deine 285er meine beiden 88er um 200 P bei gleichen Core Takt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was kostet nochmal die Karte ?......


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. Juli 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^da schlägt ja deine 285er meine beiden 88er um 200 P bei gleichen Core Takt
> 
> 
> 
> was kostet nochmal die Karte ?......



Die frage ist bisl unfaire oder?
Was haben 2 88er zum release gekostet


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juli 2009)

^^haha....hast ja recht.....konnte ich mir gerade nicht verkneifen....auf mir hacken nur alle immer drauf rum wie teuer doch SLI ist.

Ok extra für dich mal mit zwei Karten wo ich für jede 94€ bezahlt habe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die waren nie viel teurer ......

Aber jetzt muß ich zugeben das man den unterschied erst im Vantage sieht.....da sehen die Karten keine Sonne gegen deiner 285er


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. Juli 2009)

Ich passe mir gerade Win7 an für nen Vantage Run an 

Die Bench SSD muss eingeweht werden 

P.S. 
lass die rühig weiter hacken^^
Die wissen eben nicht was Spass macht...


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juli 2009)

^^Stimmt 

Hier mal zwei aktuelle Karten die auch nicht mehr wie 110 € zum release gekostet haben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich liebe SLI


----------



## Dal604 (25. Juli 2009)

Da versägen deine beiden GTS250 meine GTX260 um 100Punkte
Bloß ich hab für meine 140€ bezahlt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juli 2009)

^^Jepp....ich habe da aber keinen i7 am laufen ....dann wäre das Ergebniss wesentlich höher

Aber was meinst du was diese Karten kosten ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...


----------



## Kr0n05 (25. Juli 2009)

boa so viele punkte mit 2 9800GT? Wahnsinn finde ich!


Sag mal is mein ergebniss von ~17200 mit ner 4870@800/1100 und nen Q9550@4ghz nicht bisel wenig???


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juli 2009)

^^das sind 2 x 9*6*00 GT....(der post über deinem)


----------



## Kr0n05 (25. Juli 2009)

Noch geiler.....habe aber trotzdem wenig punkte oder?


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juli 2009)

^^Ich denke das passt schon ....du kannst bestimmt noch ein wenig optimieren(neu aufgesetztes OS usw.)

mal eine 4890er




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kr0n05 (25. Juli 2009)

du hast 3000 punkte mehr....nur wegen ner 4890...


----------



## Dal604 (25. Juli 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Jepp....ich habe da aber keinen i7 am laufen ....dann wäre das Ergebniss wesentlich höher
> 
> Aber was meinst du was diese Karten kosten ?
> 
> ...



Hehe du und deine Low-Budget Karten, schon beeindruckend, was man mit denen erreichen kann...
Schönes Ergebnis

Die Score der HD4890 find ich jetzt aber nicht berauschend, skalieren die bei den SM2 Tests so schlecht?
Theoretisch müsstest du ja locker an meine Score rankommen...oder?

@Kr0n05

Zeig doch mal nen Screen, da kann man immer n bisschen mehr draus schließen
Aber könnte schon passen, kommt immer sehr aufs OS drauf an(XP oder Vista machen fast 1K unterschied)


----------



## Xion4 (25. Juli 2009)

Die 17k mit ner HD 4870 passen so schon. Habe ich auch in etwa bei meinem Q9650 und ner HD4870 512MB gehabt. Stehe mit meiner HD 4890 kurz vor 22k. Aber der i7 wollte nicht weiter.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juli 2009)

Dal604 schrieb:


> Hehe du und deine Low-Budget Karten, schon beeindruckend, was man mit denen erreichen kann...
> Schönes Ergebnis
> 
> Die Score der HD4890 find ich jetzt aber nicht berauschend, skalieren die bei den SM2 Tests so schlecht?
> Theoretisch müsstest du ja locker an meine Score rankommen...oder?


 
Was heißt da Low-Budget.........das hier sind Low-Buget Karten--



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



........

Wer hat denn behauptet das 4890er gut sind ?....ich nicht....ich weiß warum

Wie ich komm nicht an deinen score ran ?....dann nehm ich eben zwei 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber auch das Ergebniss finde ich nicht berauschend..

Und wenn ich schon dabei bin ....mit einem Dual ist es schon gar nicht mehr toll.......selbst bei ganz netten Takt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

......


----------



## Ü50 (25. Juli 2009)

@ True
ich komme noch nicht mal mit meinen zwei 4850X2 an deine 4890er ran


----------



## Xion4 (25. Juli 2009)

Dann nimm doch mal eine X2 + eine normale.

@ True: Kannst du mal bitte einen Bench i7 mit einer HD 4890 machen @ stock alles und einen Run mit Max OC, muss jemand überzeugen dass OC sich deutlich auf die Zahlen auswirkt.


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. Juli 2009)

@Ü50

Nein, die Vcore! Der arme Q9650 

Ich fahre z.Z. meine Sommer-Einstellung


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juli 2009)

@Xion4
Boah du willst Sachen .....

hier die Screens habe ich gerade -eine 260er bei 3Ghz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier bei 4Ghz mit ganz wenig Graka OC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mach selten Pics ohne OC 

@Ü50 
Lange macht er das nicht mit


----------



## Ü50 (25. Juli 2009)

Der CPU hat unter last gerademal 41° das dauert noch etwas bis der glüht


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juli 2009)

^^das ist unmöglich ....sind die Tempsensoren hin ?

Unter last...du meinst bei benchruns ?....weil bei Prime kann das nicht sein


----------



## Ü50 (25. Juli 2009)

@True,
ja bei den Runs, wenn der abschmiert, habe ich einen Grund mir ein I7 Sys zuzulegen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. Juli 2009)

Aha, dem Schicksal^^ auf die Sprünge helfen


----------



## fpsJunkie (25. Juli 2009)

@ Treu Monkey: sag mal wie viele grakas hasst du eigentlich ???
kaufst du die alle neu oder gebraucht oder sind da gar nicht alles dein?


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juli 2009)

PC-freak schrieb:


> @ Treu Monkey


 

auch nicht schlecht 

Klar sammel ich nicht alle Karten die ich habe ...aber sind schon ne ganze Menge


----------



## 8800 GT (25. Juli 2009)

PC-freak schrieb:


> @ Treu Monkey: sag mal wie viele grakas hasst du eigentlich ???



Also ich denke nich, dass er seine Grakas hasst, oder was meinst du??^^


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juli 2009)

^^naja ....auf ein paar hätte ich schon fast mal mit den Hammer am liebsten draufgeschlagen 

hier mal eine 7500 LE 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fpsJunkie (25. Juli 2009)

schon mal eine 7300LE getestet???
geht bestimmt gut ab, so eine hat mein bruder grad in seinem gaming PC!


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juli 2009)

^^nein

Aber hier mal die schlechteste Karte die ich je gebencht habe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und gesehen warum die so schlecht ist ?


----------



## fpsJunkie (25. Juli 2009)

eine 9800GT mit knapp 500 Mhz beim memory???


----------



## Kr0n05 (25. Juli 2009)

So wie ich sehe brauch ich echt ne dicke 4890! Wenn ich so sehe 20k und mehr....fett sage ich nur!


----------



## Xion4 (25. Juli 2009)

Zum Vergleich für dich, ich habe meine 4890er auf 1060/1200 gebencht. Meine 4870er hatte ich auf 850/1200 gebencht.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juli 2009)

PC-freak schrieb:


> eine 9800GT mit knapp 500 Mhz beim memory???


 
schlimmer noch.............DDR2


----------



## fpsJunkie (25. Juli 2009)

aua, das tut weh. wo hasste die her?


----------



## Kr0n05 (25. Juli 2009)

Was würdet ihr sagen, ne 4890, GTX285 oder GTX280?


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juli 2009)

Kr0n05 schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr sagen, ne 4890, GTX285 oder GTX280?


 
285er ..bei der Auswahl.
wenn es nicht aufs Geld ankommt...ansonsten 275er


----------



## Xion4 (25. Juli 2009)

Um die Verwirrung zu kompletieren: Sapphire HD4890 Toxic. Mehr gibts nicht für das Geld. Und sie ist leise und kühl.


----------



## Kr0n05 (25. Juli 2009)

Das sind die Punktereißer ja?


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. Juli 2009)

Naja, ich würde wieder zur GTX 275 greifen


----------



## Ü50 (25. Juli 2009)

Habe mal nur eine 4850er genommen.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juli 2009)

@Blechdesigner
Den takt hat aber nicht jeder ...aber trotzdem 

Wie sieht es bei gleichen Core Takt aus......4Ghz mal zum vergleichen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.....4,5 kann ich nicht .......


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. Juli 2009)

*Edit:*

Ich habe echt keinen Run @4GHz mit kompletten OC der GTX 275 

Ich habe nur diesen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

da ist der Chip u. VRAM noch nicht am Ende (die Shaders allerdings schon)


----------



## Ü50 (25. Juli 2009)

@Blechdesigner
es hat doch nicht jeder so viel Glück mit seinem CPU wie du. Deshalb ist die Aussage 275er nicht unbedingt richtig. Stell dir vor, du hättest meine 4850er und dann mit deinem CPU


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. Juli 2009)

Das habe ich doch schon vor einiger Zeit mit den 4890er vorgeschlagen


----------



## Ü50 (25. Juli 2009)

Ich habe auch mal einen mit 4GHz. laufen lassen jedoch mit einer 4850X2 die  preislich auch um die 200 € liegt. Komme natürlich nicht an eure GPU Clocks ran.
Deshalb habe ich die im Standart gelassen.


----------



## Kr0n05 (25. Juli 2009)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Habe mal nur eine 4850er genommen.




Wie schaffst du mit deiner 4850 mehr als ich bei 800/1100???


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. Juli 2009)

^^Hi hi, das ist aber ne 4850X2!

Ich habe hier noch was bei 4GHz mit ner 8800GTS-512: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(17633 Punkte)


----------



## KempA (26. Juli 2009)

ich hatte gerade (unter vista!) mit zwei übertakteten GTX260 und einem e4700 @3,4 ghz ca. 14500p gehabt ist das in ordnung?


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Juli 2009)

^^Wie sah denn die CPU-Score aus? Die war bestimmt nicht hoch, oder?

Edit: hier nen Q9650@3,9GHz + 8800GTS-512@default mit Vista64



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(15266 Punkte)


----------



## Kr0n05 (26. Juli 2009)

Seh grade das erste mal das es ne 4850X2" gibt, dachte es gäbe nur die 4870er mit 2 Gpu´s! 

Naja aber wenn schon dann die 4870X2...oder doch die GTX285....man ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden! Oder noch warten auf die nächste generation der Grakas?


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Juli 2009)

Ganz ehrlich?! Warten! 

(Naja ich habe auch nicht gewartet und mir die GTX 275 geholt! Habe vorher auch ne 4870er gehabt)


----------



## KempA (26. Juli 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Wie sah denn die CPU-Score aus? Die war bestimmt nicht hoch, oder?
> 
> Edit: hier nen Q9650@3,9GHz + 8800GTS-512@default mit Vista64
> 
> ...



nein, ganz und garnicht


----------



## True Monkey (26. Juli 2009)

recell schrieb:


> ich hatte gerade (unter vista!) mit zwei übertakteten GTX260 und einem e4700 @3,4 ghz ca. 14500p gehabt ist das in ordnung?


 
Seltsam...*eine* 260er bei 3Ghz mit einem Dualcore aber auf einem P45 und XP........




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja und eine 88gts als Physik x aber die verändert nicht das Ergebniss außer das die ports nur mit x8 angebunden sind.

Ist zwar XP und ich habe mehr cache aber nur eine Karte.
Und auch nur 3Ghz


----------



## KempA (26. Juli 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Seltsam...*eine* 260er bei 3Ghz mit einem Dualcore aber auf einem P45 und XP........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




edit: die gtx260 waren dazu noch übertaktet^^

hatte früher (mit einer gtx260) im 3dmark 06 1000p weniger mit vista als mit xp


----------



## martin_s (26. Juli 2009)

Mein System:
Intel E4300 @ 2,4
3GB DDR2 667
ASUS Radeon HD 3870 512MB
Seagate Barracurra 7200 320GB
Vista x64 Business

Normale Settings

http://img182.imageshack.us/img182/8985/18009269.png

Im September möchte ich mir dann den Core i5 kaufen, jedoch werde ich die Grafikkarte bis Weihnachten behalten, da ich mir Auto auch kaufen möchte xD


----------



## Ü50 (26. Juli 2009)

Hier mal eine 4850X2 mit einer 4890 im Standart bei 3,87 GHz.

@Kr0n05 
die 4870X2 ist fast doppelt so teuer wie die 4850X2, und nur unwesentlich schneller als die 4850X2


----------



## Xion4 (26. Juli 2009)

Wieso kannst du eine 4850x2 mit einer 4890er Crossen? Sind doch verschiedene Chips, verschiedene Rams und Clocks?? Dan kann doch nichts gutes bei rauskommen, bzw. die 4890er nicht laufen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Juli 2009)

Doch das geht alles, es heißt ja nicht umsonst CrossfireX (sprich alle Chips der 48er Reihe)!
Er könnte auch ne 4830+4850+4870+4890, wie du es nennst Crossen  (ob dann immer die Punkte toll aussehen ist ne andere Frage)


----------



## Xion4 (26. Juli 2009)

Ja nur bringt dir die HD4890 rain garnichts...da sie ja schon beinahe im idle takt läuft


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Juli 2009)

Nein, tut sie nicht! 
Sie taktet sich nicht auf das Niveau der 4850X2 herunter, 
sondern behält ihren Chip u. Speichertakt bei, sie teilen sich lediglich das anzuzeigende Bild 
(Ü50 könnte es zeigen, wenn er in GPU-Z o. im CCC die entsprechende Karte anwählt)


----------



## Ü50 (26. Juli 2009)

@Blechdesigner
Danke, hast mir die Antwort schon abgenommen.
Ich habe leider *noch* kein Board für drei Grakas, sonst hätte ich mal drei verschiedene Karten reingesteckt.


----------



## fpsJunkie (26. Juli 2009)

welches würdest denn als board nehmen?
Foxconn Destroyer?


----------



## True Monkey (26. Juli 2009)

low end Crossfire........




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fpsJunkie (26. Juli 2009)

hier mal ein screen von meinem P4 mit aufgeräumten System
ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl das ein frisches System mehr leistet als ein versautes ist das korrekt?
Und was bringt es wenn ich die grafischen Spielereien wie Designs beim benchen abschalte?


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Juli 2009)

NEt schlecht herr specht^^


----------



## True Monkey (26. Juli 2009)

^^hat schon einen Grund das meine screens alle in der klassischen Ansicht sind


----------



## fpsJunkie (26. Juli 2009)

aber die sieht man beim Benchmark doch garnicht???


----------



## True Monkey (26. Juli 2009)

^^....haha....nein ich bin in der Klassischen Ansicht da ich damit am wenigsten brauche..


----------



## KempA (26. Juli 2009)

trotzdem läuft das alles nebenbei


----------



## Ü50 (26. Juli 2009)

Mit dem neuen Catalyst 9.7 schlechtere Ergebnisse als mit dem Vorgänger, zumindest schon mal im
3DM06 Ich habe den Vorgänger wieder aufgespielt.


----------



## Kr0n05 (26. Juli 2009)

Welcher treiber hat den die beste performance für die 4870?


----------



## True Monkey (26. Juli 2009)

So hier das heutige Rätsel......

Was ist an dieser Karte seltsam/unsinnig ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LilMo911 (26. Juli 2009)

Ist das ungefähr normal? 7050 Punkte mit meinem System:

AMD Athlon X2 4400+ (nicht übertaktet, 2,2 GHZ)
Asus A8NE-FM
2 GB RAM
PoV 9600 GSO 512MB

Danke für eure Hilfe,
LilMo


----------



## terorkrümel (26. Juli 2009)

der hat wenn 2*2.3GHz
will wer mein sys haben?


----------



## Sesfontain (26. Juli 2009)

solltest du das nicht eher im Marktplatzbereich des Forums regeln?


----------



## terorkrümel (26. Juli 2009)

jop aber da muss ich erst andere pics machen mit nick usw und bin mom jeden tage bis 5 am arbeiten


----------



## LilMo911 (27. Juli 2009)

Ich will das haben!!!


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. Juli 2009)

Huch, ist das hier der neue Marktplatz? Wenn ja, ich habe noch ganz andere Sachen auf Lager


----------



## Ü50 (27. Juli 2009)

@Kr0n05
ausprobieren 9.5 oder 9.6 je nach Run.


----------



## Kr0n05 (27. Juli 2009)

Okay habe die 9.6er drauf!°


----------



## Intrepid (28. Juli 2009)

Ich hab bei 3DMark06 10800 Punkte 

Phenom 9550 @ 2,54Ghz @ AC Freezer Xtreme
Sparkle 9600Gt Oced ( 710/ 1450/920 glaub ich ) 
4Gb DDR2 PC6400 800mhz
abit a-s78h


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (29. Juli 2009)

Guten Abend die Herren,
habe heute zum 1.mal 3D Mark 06 in der Basic-Version durchlaufen lassen.
Habe 3908 points,
 paar mehr hättens doch schon sein können oder?

Phenom 8450
ECS 9500GT
4 Gb PC6400
WIN 7 Build7201


----------



## 8800 GT (29. Juli 2009)

ich denke das passt. Die 9500 GT bremst schon extrem


----------



## True Monkey (29. Juli 2009)

Hier mal einen 9500 GT mit ein wenig mehr CPU Power 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und mit SLI 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sesfontain (29. Juli 2009)

True wo hast du eigentlich immer die ganzen Karten her?


----------



## True Monkey (29. Juli 2009)

^^Hihi....verrate ich nicht 

Aber mal spass beiseite....zum einen sind low end Karten ja nicht wirklich teuer und zum anderen wenn ich karten billig einkaufe und sie schnell weiter verkaufe sind die Kosten zum benchen überschaubar.

mal eine noch kleinere 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (29. Juli 2009)

Ok, weiss ich bescheid,
dacht nur nicht das das so ein grosser Unterschied zu den 9600GT`s und GSO`s ist, die hier teilweise um die 10tausend points haben, aber die CPU scheint auch nen grossen Einfluss zu haben beim 06er bench.


----------



## chris070 (29. Juli 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Getweaktes Bench XP bring mit der gleichen Setup 2000 Punkte mehr *freuz*



Was tweakst du da?


----------



## Doom (29. Juli 2009)

Hm
habe gerade bei 3d mark 06 4367 bekommen
finde das eigentlich ein bisschen wenig
mein system
Amd Ahthlon 64x2 4000+ (2.4ghz)
Mainboard     K9AG Neo2-Digital
Graka : Sapphire Hd 2600xt  512mb
Ram : 2gb Kingstom Hyper X 800mhz DDR2
Netzteil Tagan 400watt
Festplatte: samsung Hd 502j 500gb

bremst da irgendwas aus oder sind die punkte für mein system normal


----------



## chris070 (29. Juli 2009)

Das Ergebniss ist in Ordnung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doom (29. Juli 2009)

k danke
der Prozessor in dem testergebnis war halt viel besser :

Dake Für deinen Post


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (29. Juli 2009)

4503 3DMarks 
ist ein bisschen wenig oder ?


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (29. Juli 2009)

mein sys


----------



## terorkrümel (29. Juli 2009)

mit der 8600er nein wenn du nich oced hast ist das okay
versuch mal zu ocen dann dürftest du 700-800P mehr erreichen


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (29. Juli 2009)

von graka oc habe ich keine ahnung  
aber die 700p kann ich mir auch schenken


----------



## terorkrümel (29. Juli 2009)

meine ja nur mache mit meiner 9800GTX auch nur 11500P non oc weil die CPU limitiert trotz der 4*2.5GHz


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (29. Juli 2009)

aso  
bei den cpu tests sind es nur ~0-5 fps


----------



## Doom (29. Juli 2009)

Manu
schau dir mein ergebnis an hab 200 punkte weniger als du daher sollte dein ergebnis auch okay sein :


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (29. Juli 2009)

So Leute, jetzt nochmal mit ner GTX260/216.
8709 points!!
Irgendwas läuft da nicht richtig ....

Phenom 8450
4 Gb PC6400


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. Juli 2009)

^^Hey, ich bin mit ner 8600GTS-256 schneller  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(bitte schau nicht auf den CPU-Takt)


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (29. Juli 2009)

Irgendwas ist da doch nich richtig,
das der 8450 nicht der Bringer ist, war mir schon klar aber mit um die 10- bis 12tausend points hab ich schon gerechnet


----------



## terorkrümel (29. Juli 2009)

kann dich trösten habe mit meinem 9850BE auch so um die 14-15K gerechnet


----------



## ole88 (29. Juli 2009)

lol ich hab mit nem 9950be und ner hd4870 14890 geschafft ausserdem is des ganze nich wirklch cpu lastig sondern ganz klar graka.


----------



## terorkrümel (29. Juli 2009)

aber bei mir limitiert die CPU selbst bei 3GHz


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. Juli 2009)

chris070 schrieb:


> Was tweakst du da?




Alles raus was keine miete zahlt.

Alle dienste und Prozesse raus hauen die nicht benötigt werden.

Ich sag nur. 15 Prozesse und 150MB RAM Auslastung


----------



## Intel*Bennz (29. Juli 2009)

ich bin wieder daaaa...!


----------



## Deadhunter (29. Juli 2009)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

EDIT: bitte keine drohungen


----------



## Intel*Bennz (29. Juli 2009)

danke für die blumen^^


----------



## 8800 GT (30. Juli 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> lol ich hab mit nem 9950be und ner hd4870 14890 geschafft ausserdem is des ganze nich wirklch cpu lastig sondern ganz klar graka.


wow, so ein Schwachsinn.


----------



## Sesfontain (30. Juli 2009)

8800 GT schrieb:


> wow, so ein Schwachsinn.


genau da kan man nur zustimmen ,immerhin erklärt ja seine aussge sehr gut ,warum ich nur durch CPU OC 5K mehr Punkte bekomme wenn ich von 2,8 auf 3,5GHz OcceDie Aussage trifft wohl eher auf 3D Mark Vantage zu


----------



## ole88 (30. Juli 2009)

danke das ich schwachsinn von mir gebe, auch ne begründung warum? sicher kommt etz nix mehr, ich red auch nich vom vantage.


----------



## True Monkey (30. Juli 2009)

^^Hmm....ich lasse mal Bilder sprechen...einmal mit 3 und einmal mit 4Ghz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ole88 (30. Juli 2009)

ja toll n sprung von 1ghz wenn das möglich ist ja super aber es macht nich wirklich was aus wenns nur 200mhz oder so sind, das 1ghz soviel ausmacht hätt ich etz auch nich gedacht aber trotzdem ist und bleibt das ganze grafik lastig


----------



## True Monkey (30. Juli 2009)

Ok ...schau mal wie die Punktzahl mit der Core Erhöhung ansteigt 3,4 und 4,5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt mal ein i7......also ....die Punktzahl ist stark von der CPU abhängig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ole88 (30. Juli 2009)

hm intresannt hab des aber mal anders gelesen, und mit meinem amd hab ich da jetzt nich wahnsinnig viel gemerkt ob ess 2,8 sind oder 3,1


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (30. Juli 2009)

Hab 06 zwar erst vorgestern zum 1.mal laufen lassen aber komme auch zu dem Schluss das die CPU ne ganz grosse Rolle spielt. 
Wie soll es sonst möglich sein mit ner 9600GT über 10000points zu kommen und ich erreiche keine 9000 mit ner GTX260/216.

Phenom8450
4 GB PC6400
MSI-K9N6PGM2-V


----------



## 8800 GT (30. Juli 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ok ...schau mal wie die Punktzahl mit der Core Erhöhung ansteigt 3,4 und 4,5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


danke True, so muss ich mir jetzt net die Mühe machn


----------



## ole88 (30. Juli 2009)

aber freundlicher kann man sich scho ausdrücken gell? und es is halt schon ein unterschied obs nur 200mhz oder gleich 1ghz sind gell.


----------



## Intel*Bennz (30. Juli 2009)

streitet euch doch net^^
is nur hardware...


----------



## 8800 GT (30. Juli 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> aber freundlicher kann man sich scho ausdrücken gell? und es is halt schon ein unterschied obs nur 200mhz oder gleich 1ghz sind gell.


es ist völlig egal, ob mans nun mit einem GHZ oder mit 100 MHZ zeigt!!! CPU limitiert ist CPU limitiert!, gell?


----------



## Sesfontain (30. Juli 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> aber freundlicher kann man sich scho ausdrücken gell? und es is halt schon ein unterschied obs nur 200mhz oder gleich 1ghz sind gell.


Ich hatte schon mit 200mHz ca.800Pkt mehr


----------



## ole88 (30. Juli 2009)

is halt intel, mit nem amd siehts halt weng anders aus


----------



## Sesfontain (30. Juli 2009)

Gut das kann sein


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (30. Juli 2009)

So jetzt nochmal mit nen anderen Prozzi...
einiges mehr an Takt aber ein Kern weniger und sogar nen Screenshot.


----------



## True Monkey (31. Juli 2009)

@Singelcoreplayer2500+
9600 Gt ?

Die macht sogar über 11000 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (31. Juli 2009)

Ja nich schlecht,
mit der richtigen CPU und etwas "Taktgefühl" 

Aber meine 10tausend krieg ich noch,mal schaun .....


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. Juli 2009)

Och man, jetzt schalte ich den Rechner doch noch mal an  (wollte eigtl. pennen gehen)

gleich kommt der Edit


----------



## 8800 GT (31. Juli 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Och man, jetzt schalte ich den Rechner doch noch mal an  (wollte eigtl. pennen gehen)
> 
> gleich kommt der Edit


ach du auch??


----------



## True Monkey (31. Juli 2009)

Hihi

2x9600 GT 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. Juli 2009)

So, Intel Pentium E5200@2,8GHz + HD4830@default auf WinXP SP3: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (31. Juli 2009)

Bisschen das Win7 kastriert und am Treiber gespielt...
hat scheinbar 100 points gebracht,

jetzt ins Bett, morgen vielleicht mal mit XP probieren ...


----------



## DonBes (1. August 2009)

Hi Leuts,neues SYS neue Benchs
Kann es sein dass da mehr gehen müsste?


----------



## Sesfontain (1. August 2009)

klar da lässt sich noch was rausholen
Übrigens es wäre noch besser ,falls du einen GPUz Screen hinzufügst


----------



## Intel*Bennz (1. August 2009)

yo don bes...kla geht da mehr...das sys aus meiner sig brachte 22232marks im 3d06 und die gtx275 ist ja ähnlich schnell wie ne gtx280 (vllt etwas schneller)...müsstest locker noch n tausender mehr schaffen...am besten cpu auf über 4ghz (208BCKL und Turbo an) und die graka hochtreiben...^^


----------



## Neion (1. August 2009)

meins kommt auch gleich


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. August 2009)

^^Man man, der Run braucht aber lange


----------



## Intel*Bennz (1. August 2009)

macht neion nen hyper run oder was^^


----------



## Sesfontain (1. August 2009)

So hier mal ich mit 1monat altem Vista SP2 ,alles unoced ,sidebar an ,aero an ,nix Prozesse gekillt und auch C1E und EIST an
Treiber auf Q
ORB - World of Performance
Nachdem ich ,noch Prozesse aussorttiert habe ,und im treiber alles auf Hoheleistung gestellet habe kam merkwürdigerweise das raus:http://service.futuremark.com/home.action;jsessionid=81F5683B79B4301DE7DA4E928E435DE9
C1E und EIST waren weiterhin an ,kann mir jemand sagen wie dieser doch recht große Unterschied kommt?
BTW der Treiber war ein 190.xx Beta


----------



## Intel*Bennz (1. August 2009)

der zweite link funktioniert nicht...


----------



## Sesfontain (1. August 2009)

hm bei mir geht er spitze...
btw:nachdem ich im bios alle spannungen gefixed habe und die stromsparmodi aus ,im mtreiber alles at stock waren es nur noch 16k marks


----------



## DonBes (1. August 2009)

Ich dacht ich machs mal rund Turbo Boost hatte ich aus...naja den Rest könnt ihr ja sehen trotzdem ahb ich das Gefühl da müsst mehr gehen 

EDIT: prozzi war auf 4GHz


----------



## True Monkey (1. August 2009)

Mal ein Oldie....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HD 2900 GT


----------



## Intel*Bennz (1. August 2009)

nein, dass sind nicht 4ghz, sondern auf dem pic sind es nur 3,3ghz...außerdem ist deine gpu clock noch sehr bescheiden...meine gtx275 machte mehr scores mit 732mhz...


----------



## DonBes (1. August 2009)

Intel*Bennz schrieb:


> nein, dass sind nicht 4ghz, sondern auf dem pic sind es nur 3,3ghz...außerdem ist deine gpu clock noch sehr bescheiden...meine gtx275 machte mehr scores mit 732mhz...



Doch es waren 4^^und weil EIST an ist,taktet die CPU runter deswegen der EDIT^^
Ich glaube soviel macht meine Graka nicht mit...die ist mir gestern bei 710 abgekackt obwohl Furmark ohne Artefakte lief...ich weis auch nicht genau ob es an der Graka lag oder am OC...naja 732 mach auch nicht jede Graka mit


----------



## Intel*Bennz (1. August 2009)

richtig...und ich dachte schon, ich hätte n montagsmodell^^


----------



## DonBes (1. August 2009)

Intel*Bennz schrieb:


> richtig...und ich dachte schon, ich hätte n montagsmodell^^


sieht nicht danach aus

Ich hab allerdings auch meinen Ram nur auf 1200...ich glaub das macht auch noch was aus


----------



## Sesfontain (1. August 2009)

nicht viel ,aber Auaqamark profitiert stark von schnellem Ram ,bei dir geht aber noich was ,denn Vcore kannst du mir Sicherheit noch reduzieren 
Wie Occst du denn deine Graka ,?alles einzeln zum Max?so geht es bei mir am besten


----------



## Intel*Bennz (1. August 2009)

bei mir auch...


----------



## Ü50 (1. August 2009)

@DonBes.
läuft.


----------



## DonBes (1. August 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> nicht viel ,aber Auaqamark profitiert stark von schnellem Ram ,bei dir geht aber noich was ,denn Vcore kannst du mir Sicherheit noch reduzieren
> Wie Occst du denn deine Graka ,?alles einzeln zum Max?so geht es bei mir am besten


Ich hab eigentlich nur mit ExperTool hochgezogen  nix ausgetestet  alles etwas höher gezogen...sollte ich das anders machen?



Ü50 schrieb:


> @DonBes.
> läuft.


 nach den Updates?

Den Q9650 kannste noch einiges abverlangen der macht die 4,3GHz Benchstable locker mit


----------



## Sesfontain (1. August 2009)

Ich würde es so machen :Zuerst Core zum Maximum was möglich ist ,dann mit dem maximum Core den Speicher hochziehen danach beide werte lassen und den Shadertakt erhöhen


----------



## DonBes (1. August 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> Ich würde es so machen :Zuerst Core zum Maximum was möglich ist ,dann mit dem maximum Core den Speicher hochziehen danach beide werte lassen und den Shadertakt erhöhen



Und womit testest du das? Furmark?


----------



## Ü50 (1. August 2009)

@DonBes
ohne Updates.
Mein Q9650 macht nur 4,13GHz. mit.
Schau mal in der Internen Rangliste nach


----------



## DonBes (1. August 2009)

Ü50 schrieb:


> @DonBes
> ohne Updates.
> Mein Q9650 macht nur 4,13GHz. mit.



hmm is ja n ding, ich hatte meinen sogar mal auf 4,5 aber schon im ersten test bei prime bluescreen  ich hätte mal validaten sollen 

aber von 4,4 hab ich noch ein screeny


----------



## Sesfontain (1. August 2009)

DonBes schrieb:


> Und womit testest du das? Furmark?


Meines Wissens ist Furmark nur gut zum Wärme messen ,Stabilität würde ich allerdings immer mit Spilen (z.b. Crysis oder Grid) testen .Alternativ auch Benchmarks wie z.b. 3D Mark 06 ,wie ich es beim Oc einer Geforce 6200 gemacht habe ,sie lief mit Furmark stabil bei Am3 gleich ein Freeze


----------



## tobi757 (1. August 2009)

@Ü50 haste den Q9650 schonmal auf dem ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo getestet ? Schaffe da mit meinem Q9550 E0 auch genau 4123.34Mhz


----------



## Ü50 (1. August 2009)

@Don Bes
mein Q9650 hat natürlich in den Monaten des OC gelitten, werde den doch noch ersetzen müssen. Dafür geht mein E84er um so besser


----------



## Ü50 (1. August 2009)

tobi757 schrieb:


> @Ü50 haste den Q9650 schonmal auf dem ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo getestet ? Schaffe da mit meinem Q9550 E0 auch genau 4123.34Mhz



Der läuft die ganze Zeit zum benchen auf dem ASUS Turbo. Kann ja am MOBO liegen. Jedoch mein E84er ist auf dem Turbo Top. Werde mir allerdings ein I7er Mobo zum Benchen holen. Das Turbo werde ich für 3DM03 und 05 aufbewahren, oder in meinen Sniper einbauen. Kann jedoch mal ausprobieren  ob der Q auf meinem Giga Mobo besser ist.


----------



## tobi757 (1. August 2009)

Das wäre sehr interresant


----------



## Ü50 (1. August 2009)

@Tobi757
werde das aber erst morgen ausprobieren weil auf dem Sniper gerade Musik läuft.


----------



## tobi757 (1. August 2009)

Ja das reicht auch völlig, heute starte ich auch keine OC-Versuche mehr


----------



## Batas (1. August 2009)

Ich komme mit einem E6750 auf 3,2 GHZ und ner 8800 GTS 320 mb auf stolze 13521 Punkte.


----------



## Intel*Bennz (1. August 2009)

net übel...


----------



## Batas (1. August 2009)

Ich kann den PC aber nicht mit diesem hohen CPU-Takt laufen lassen, da ich sonst keine Heizung in meinem Zimmer brauchte xD Ich hab noch nen Boxed-Kühler drauf


----------



## Intel*Bennz (1. August 2009)

klingt ungesund^^


----------



## DonBes (1. August 2009)

allerdings ...hätte einen scythe andi samurai master für dich für wenig geld


----------



## Artas (2. August 2009)

Batas schrieb:


> Ich komme mit einem E6750 auf 3,2 GHZ und ner 8800 GTS 320 mb auf stolze 13521 Punkte.



Mein e6750 @2,66ghz schafft mit meiner gtx260 12440 Punkte. Würde sich da mal etwas overlocking lohnen?


----------



## Batas (2. August 2009)

Brauch ich nicht danke ^^
Zu Weihnachten gibts eh nen neuen PC, dann kann ich mit dem hier tun und lassen was ich will ^^


----------



## Batas (2. August 2009)

Ein bisschen nützt immer


----------



## Dal604 (2. August 2009)

Batas schrieb:


> Ich komme mit einem E6750 auf 3,2 GHZ und ner 8800 GTS 320 mb auf stolze 13521 Punkte.




Zeig mal bitte einen Screen.


----------



## Batas (2. August 2009)

Mach ich, wenn ich soweit bin...hab immom keinen Screevon dem, bin auf ein bisschen über 10k mit normal Takt gekommen.
Ich bin in ca. 2-3h soweit, dann lass ich es komplett durchlaufen und mach nen Screen von.


----------



## Xetic (2. August 2009)

Ich komm mit meinem Phenom X4 955 BE & 4GB Kingston RAM & Club3d HD4890 Superclocked Edition auf *15303* Punkte.

Ist das gut im grünen Bereich für mein System?


----------



## Batas (2. August 2009)

So ich bin bei 3,0 GHz mit meinem E6750 und RAM und Graka. sind auch schon übertaktet, ich bin jetzt dann an den 3,2 GHz dran und hoffe mal, dass ich den gleichen Stand schaffe vllt ein bisschen höher oder niedriger.
Hier mal ein Screen meines letzten Runs.
Entschuldigt die Qualität ^^


----------



## Intel*Bennz (2. August 2009)

jo ihr pros....ich frage mich, warum beim benchen des 3d06 manchmal der turbo meines i7 genutzt wird und manchmal nicht?? wie kann man ihn den vom benchmark nutzen lassen? ich meine cpu z zeigt die turbo werte und multi 21x an?!?


----------



## nyso (2. August 2009)

Ist zwar nicht 06 aber das Ergebnis des VirtualMark wollte ich trotzdem mal zeigen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sesfontain (2. August 2009)

das gleiche hatte ich auch schon ,alles an Stromsparzeugs aus ,und multi 21 trotzdem zeigt mir 3D Mark 06 3,4 anstatt 3,57Ghz an und die Punkte stiegen auch nicht


----------



## Intel*Bennz (2. August 2009)

was macht man da???


----------



## True Monkey (2. August 2009)

Oldie Power.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




HD 2900 GT


----------



## KempA (2. August 2009)

@ true

und wann kommt die zweite`?


----------



## True Monkey (2. August 2009)

^^Mal schauen wann ich eine auftreibe  

eine 250er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sesfontain (2. August 2009)

wow sogar besser als ich 
btw wenn ihr mit dem 190xx benchen wollt ,nehmt die Einstellung
"die 3D Anwendung entscheiden lassen" ,diese Einstellung hat mit 1600Punkte mehr gebracht ,als auf"hohe Leistung"


----------



## Pommes (2. August 2009)

Vor nem halben Jahr war es so, dass, je weniger FPS ich hatte, die CPU Score ins astronomische stieg. Validation war auch möglich


----------



## rande (2. August 2009)

nen bisschen oc´ed...


----------



## tobi757 (2. August 2009)

Mein neuer Rekord  

GraKa taugt leider nicht zum übertakten ...


----------



## Pommes (2. August 2009)

tobi757 schrieb:


> GraKa taugt leider nicht zum übertakten ...



Och paar % gehen aber immer


----------



## Dal604 (2. August 2009)

Batas schrieb:


> So ich bin bei 3,0 GHz mit meinem E6750 und RAM und Graka. sind auch schon übertaktet, ich bin jetzt dann an den 3,2 GHz dran und hoffe mal, dass ich den gleichen Stand schaffe vllt ein bisschen höher oder niedriger.
> Hier mal ein Screen meines letzten Runs.
> Entschuldigt die Qualität ^^



Zeig mal bitte einen Screen, der hier zeigt meines Erachtens nur 12K+ an, du wolltest aber 13,5K geschafft haben, was ich dir bei dem CPU-Takt und GPU on Air nicht abnehme!


----------



## Ü50 (2. August 2009)

Meine 4890er.


----------



## tobi757 (2. August 2009)

@light-clocker: 

Du sagst das so einfach  Nichtmal 635Mhz Coreclock sind drin, Shader über 1550Mhz kannste auch vergessen und beim Speicher muss man schon Glück haben, das der unübertaktet überhaupt durch den 3DMark 06 kommt  Wenn ich bisschen übertakte kommt Ruckzuck nv4_dsip ist abgeschmiert ...

Würde gerne nochwas mit der GraKa reißen, aber bald kommt eh ne neue  Die 8800GT passt ja sowieso nicht zum Q9550


----------



## Batas (2. August 2009)

So ich hab mit 3,4 GHz knapp 13,7k geschafft.


----------



## KempA (2. August 2009)

du bist wohl eher knapp daran vorbei


----------



## Batas (2. August 2009)

An was soll ich vorbei sein?


----------



## Intel*Bennz (3. August 2009)

Mal mein sys ohne oc nur mit turbo und HT an...Graka auch ohne oc...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KempA (3. August 2009)

Batas schrieb:


> An was soll ich vorbei sein?




an den zuerst geschriebenen 13,8 (aber hasts ja noch geändert)


----------



## DonBes (3. August 2009)

Hi ihrs
Diesmal mit Turbo und bissl mehr Graka OC und grad mal 200 pkte mehr... O_0


----------



## Intel*Bennz (3. August 2009)

@donbes wie schnell war der prozzi bei dem bench??

übermorgen kommt meine 2. gtx275...bin schon gespannt^^


----------



## DonBes (3. August 2009)

Na ich nehm mal an 21x200^^aber sehen kann ich es ja nicht während des benches,oder geht das irgendwie?


----------



## Intel*Bennz (3. August 2009)

wieso haste denn den kack stromsparmodus an???


----------



## DonBes (3. August 2009)

Meinst du Eist?Eist war aus...


----------



## Intel*Bennz (3. August 2009)

wieso ist auf deinen pics dann immer n 19er mutli?


----------



## DonBes (3. August 2009)

KP ich weis es auch nicht....der ist manchmal sogar bei 12 obwohl Eist aus ist^^Also wenn es da noch was anderes gibt was ich aus machen muss dann raus mit der Sprache


----------



## Intel*Bennz (3. August 2009)

du musst die energieoptionen in der systemsteuerung ändern...auf höchstleistung!!^^


----------



## DonBes (3. August 2009)

sollte da etwa dann mehr gehen?


----------



## Artas (3. August 2009)

Ich habe mal bisschen übertaktet!!!!


----------



## Ü50 (3. August 2009)

Hier mal meine 4850X2 mit einem E84er.


----------



## Sesfontain (3. August 2009)

Intel*Bennz schrieb:


> wieso ist auf deinen pics dann immer n 19er mutli?


Ich bin mir sicher ,das hängt mit C1E zusammen einfach malo ausschalten


----------



## DonBes (3. August 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher ,das hängt mit C1E zusammen einfach malo ausschalten


Ok werd ich mal bei nächster Gelegenheit machen


----------



## Sesfontain (3. August 2009)

also bei mir hats Punkte beim 3D Mark gebracht ,etwa 200


----------



## NuTSkuL (3. August 2009)

ich komme auch mal mit rein, weil ich einfach mal fragen wollte, ob die punkte nicht etwas wenig bei mir sind.
habe nämlich bloß knapp 12000 pkt mit meinen sys:
Windows Vista x64
ASUS P5B Deluxe
9800 GTX Black Edition
E6700@ 2,66gHz
4GB DDR2-800

also mit Oc auf 3,8gHz schaffe ich knappe 14000 pkt, aber das kommt mir trotzdem etwas wenig vor, oder?


----------



## tobi757 (3. August 2009)

Habe mal ne ATI Rage 128 Pro  ausgegraben, ist PCI meint ihr ich soll die mal benchen ?


----------



## KempA (3. August 2009)

passt doch


----------



## tobi757 (3. August 2009)

@NuT SkuL: Deine  Punkte passen  Mit meinem System komme ich auch auf nur max. 14000Pkt. wenn die CPU auf 4Ghz läuft, ist die GraKa die zu stark bremst, bei dir ist es bestimmt der Prozessor ...


----------



## NuTSkuL (3. August 2009)

ist ja iwi schon gut zu wissen, dass es so passt, aber mehr würden mir trotzdem besser gefallen...jaja, wem nicht.

nur ich hatte mich gewundert, da ich mit meiner alten graka (7950 gx2) nach extrem oc und anschließendem kaputt gehen auch schon 10000pkt geschafft hatte.

also wenn liegt es an der graka? hatte mir schon oft gedcaht, dass die cpu vlt limitiert, da sie ja doch schon etwas älter ist und auch nciht so hoch taktet.


----------



## tobi757 (3. August 2009)

Bei dir ist es die CPU, bei mir die Grafikkarte ...


----------



## terorkrümel (3. August 2009)

bei mir ist es wiederum die CPU -.-
hab se neu und limitiert immer noch -.-


----------



## Intel*Bennz (3. August 2009)

noch ne neuere kaufen^^


----------



## terorkrümel (3. August 2009)

haha gib mir geld .... hab die für 80 Gekauft und jetzt is erstam auto dranne


----------



## tobi757 (4. August 2009)

Hab mal meine 8500GT  gebencht  

Bei 735Mhz ist leider Ende bei EVGA Precision, würde sicher noch mehr gehen


----------



## cami (4. August 2009)

versuche es mal mit rivatuner. klick

@ welche taktraten sind bei einer 250GTS realistisch.. ich bekomme meine auf 816//2024//1245
sobald ich höher gehe friert das bild ein, oder es kommt ein bluescreen.


----------



## 8800 GT (4. August 2009)

cami schrieb:


> versuche es mal mit rivatuner. klick
> 
> @ welche taktraten sind bei einer 250GTS realistisch.. ich bekomme meine auf 816//2024//1245
> sobald ich höher gehe friert das bild ein, oder es kommt ein bluescreen.


naja, das ist schon relativ hoch, aber jede Karte ist anderst. Wenn du sagst, dass wenn du höher gehst Bildfehler bekomst, dann ist halt da Schluss. Andere Karten gehen noch ein gutes Stück höher. Meine z.B. geht auch auf 850MHZ Chiptakt, aber nur benchstable.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (4. August 2009)

tobi757 schrieb:


> Hab mal meine 8500GT  gebencht
> 
> Bei 735Mhz ist leider Ende bei EVGA Precision, würde sicher noch mehr gehen




Der Score ist Knaller 


Mfg Micha


----------



## reiner.oehl (4. August 2009)

ich hatte meine auf 12104Points
Phttp://http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=128596&stc=1&d=1249399611


----------



## 8800 GT (4. August 2009)

reiner.oehl schrieb:


> ich hatte meine auf 12104Points


??


----------



## reiner.oehl (4. August 2009)

hatte ich doch glatt vergessen den Screen hochzuladen


----------



## tobi757 (4. August 2009)

So ;D Habe mal wieder was neues ... Habe mal die übertaktete 8500GT mit meiner 8800GT zusammen laufen lassen  

Die 8500GT hat mir ganze 22Punkte gebracht


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. August 2009)

Du meinst bestimmt 12Punkte 

Sonst hätte dein erstes Ergebnis so aus sehen müssen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Intel*Bennz (4. August 2009)

sagt mal...wie kriegt man diese miniaturansichten eigentlich hin leude??


----------



## cami (4. August 2009)

Da is was schief gegange.
klick..

@ alle:

Das Bild ist nicht von mir!.. ich habe es lediglich von Intel*Bennz hochgeladen.. er hat es falsch eingebunden..
nicht das es noch heisst ich würde mich mit fremden Federn schmücken xD


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. August 2009)

Häh??? 

1. Was ist wo schief gegangen?
2. Das ist mein Screen!
3. Wo ist das Bild bzw. der Screen falsch eingebunden? (es ist mir doch freigestellt, die Klammer gibt's ja nicht umsonst!)


----------



## Naumo (4. August 2009)

@tobi: wie machst du das dass dein q9550 soviel cpu score bekommt.. 
meiner macht bei selber spannung auch 4ghz und ich krieg nur ca 5700 cpu score..


----------



## Intel*Bennz (4. August 2009)

is nicht mein pic...war nurn versuch...wie geht denn das nun mit den miniaturansichten...!


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. August 2009)

Achso, deswegen (ich dachte schon, weil in deinem Post ja nix zu sehen ist als Text)

Einfach auf Erweitert->Anhäge verwalten->Durchsuchen[Bild auswählen]->Hochladen->Fenster schließen[fertig]


----------



## cami (4. August 2009)

Ah lol.. 

@ Intel*Bennz
du hattest 2mal http eingegeben. ansonsten wäre es wohl richtig gewesen xD


----------



## Intel*Bennz (4. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so?!?

den kann man jetzt aber doch nicht anklicken...


----------



## cami (4. August 2009)

Ne.. das is nur der Link..
Wenn du auf erweitert klickst, siehst du dort in der Leiste ober so ne Büroklammer. dort kannst du deine Anhänge verwalten.
Wenn du nun auf diese Klammer klickst, kannst du dort den link eingeben und hoch laden. Sobald das geschehen ist, brauchst du nur noch den link von dem Anhang zu nehmen und ihn im Post als link einführen???

klingt bisschen schwierig, ist aber eig. ganz simpel. versuche es einfach schritt für schritt zu machen, dann sollte es klappen xD

Edit:
so wie du es gerade getan hast, hast du das Bild einfach als Grafik eingefügt. bei deinem Typ geht es ohne Problem, hingegen bei grösseren sprengt es das Layout. Da haben die Moderatoren nicht unbedingt freude xD


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Willst du das Bild über dem Text o. wie?


----------



## cami (5. August 2009)

@ Blechdesigner

Sind das nicht bissel wenig Punkte?

Ich schaffte mit meinem E8400@ irgendetwas über 4GHz und meiner 250 GTS knapp was unter 16'000. Du hattest ja ein Quad auf 4.5 GHz und ne 4890.. das sollte doch eher richtung 20k gehen?


----------



## Intel*Bennz (5. August 2009)

so hat geklappt...thx


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. August 2009)

cami schrieb:


> @ Blechdesigner
> 
> Sind das nicht bissel wenig Punkte?
> 
> Ich schaffte mit meinem E8400@ irgendetwas über 4GHz und meiner 250 GTS knapp was unter 16'000. Du hattest ja ein Quad auf 4.5 GHz und ne 4890.. das sollte doch eher richtung 20k gehen?



Ämm ja, schau mal genau hin und erkenne eine HD 4830! 

Und hier sind zwei davon im CF(8x/8x):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cami (5. August 2009)

Oops.. wer schauen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.

Da passt das Resultat schon eher xD

Hmm.. die 2 feuern zimmlich ein, hätte ich nicht gedacht.. sehr n1

@ Intel*Bennz
Np.. habe ich doch gerne gemacht ^^


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. August 2009)

Ich habe auch noch was von meinem alten Q9300@3375MHz + 8800GTS@(naja so grob GTS 250)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cami (5. August 2009)

N1n1

Weist du, wieviel es bringt, wenn man den Memory-takt erhöht? Denn ev. könnte ich versuchen den bei mit noch ein bisschen zu strapazieren. Ansonsten is meine leider nicht so der überflieger..
der GPU-Takt geht lediglich auf 800 hoch..

Naja.. werde morgen noch einmal nen Anlauf nehmen. Dann werde ich sicherlich auch ein paar resultate posten.


----------



## 8800 GT (5. August 2009)

Intel*Bennz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bist du das auf dem Bild?


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. August 2009)

Naja der Speicher sollte bei der 250'er schon höher gehen als bei meiner 88'er! 
Ein bisschen wirkt sich das schon aus, aber nicht so sehr wie GPU u. Shader Takt.

Hier noch einer als gute Nachtgeschichte :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*@8800 GT:* ich glaube nicht(Baujahr: 89), ansonsten liegt's am Anzug der ihn so alt wirken lässt


----------



## Intel*Bennz (5. August 2009)

Nein!!!!!^^ das bin ich nicht!


----------



## ole88 (5. August 2009)

ta und wieder paar träume zerstört


----------



## 8800 GT (5. August 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Naja der Speicher sollte bei der 250'er schon höher gehen als bei meiner 88'er!
> Ein bisschen wirkt sich das schon aus, aber nicht so sehr wie GPU u. Shader Takt.
> 
> Hier noch einer als gute Nachtgeschichte :
> ...


Achso, hab nich gesehn dass er seinen b-day angegeben hat


----------



## Sesfontain (5. August 2009)

hmh knapp an den 20K vorbei
allerdings nix optimiet ,nur einfach den CPU Takt erhöht


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. August 2009)

Hab mal "Prime" während des 3Dmarks laufen lassen um mal die thermische Belastung zu checken bei den Temperaturen hier unterm Dach.
Der "Boxedkühler" pfeift aufm letzten Loch...


----------



## terorkrümel (5. August 2009)

wieso will keiner Mein Sys haben ?


----------



## KempA (5. August 2009)

weil das hier nicht der verkaufsthread ist^^


----------



## terorkrümel (5. August 2009)

aber es schaut auch keiner in meinen thread rein -.- mal ergebnisse von mir posten


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. August 2009)

@ terrorkrümel,
hab versucht in deinen Thread zu schauen,
habe aber anscheinend keine Berechtigung dazu


----------



## terorkrümel (5. August 2009)

he?
verstehe ich nicht


----------



## True Monkey (5. August 2009)

^^das ist sein prob..

*Marktplatzregeln. 
Um im Marktplatz posten zu können, musst du mindestens 60 Tage registriert sein und 100 Postings verfasst haben (mit Ausnahme der Rumpelkammer).*

Hier mal ....zwei 250er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## terorkrümel (5. August 2009)

So da ist bei mir alles @ stock :


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. August 2009)

Nur mal kurz ne Frage, was heisst "@stock" ??


----------



## terorkrümel (5. August 2009)

alles  @ standard . also nichts océt


----------



## True Monkey (5. August 2009)

^^Hihi

Also das gegenteil von dem was ich mache 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das nenn ich mal einen übertakteten Speicher


----------



## terorkrümel (5. August 2009)

okee kann auch noch andere geschütze ausfahren :
Athlon 2600XP 1.92GHz ATI Radeon 7000 64MB
kann ich evtl. morgen mal benchen ;-D


----------



## True Monkey (5. August 2009)

...ich kann auch in die andere Richtung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (6. August 2009)

@terorkrümel
Geschütze??


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (6. August 2009)

Jo danke, ....jetzt wird mir einiges klar.... lol

Nen Barton hab ich hier auch noch, das wär mal nett...
Probier ich auch mal, aber erst wenn ich mein sys unter Win7 über 10tausend points bekomme kümmer ich mich darum


----------



## nyso (6. August 2009)

Wo gibts eigentlich die meisten Punkte? Immer noch frisches XP oder bringt ein frisches Win7 mehr 3DMarks?


----------



## Ü50 (6. August 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Wo gibts eigentlich die meisten Punkte? Immer noch frisches XP oder bringt ein frisches Win7 mehr 3DMarks?


Im Vantage auf jeden Fall Win 7 gegenüber Vista. Bei den Anderen probiere ich gerade.


----------



## True Monkey (6. August 2009)

^^XP ..........für alle 3d marks (außer Vantage )


----------



## KempA (6. August 2009)

true wechselt seine grakas glaub ich öfters als ich meine unterwäsche


----------



## True Monkey (6. August 2009)

^^ich habe sie ja auch beschriftet.....montag morgens,montag mittags,montag abends,montag nachts,dienstag morgens.....usw 

2600 Pro.....crossfire 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (6. August 2009)

Könnt ihr euch erklären, warum mein 940er @ stock nur 3970 Punkte bei 3DMark 06 bringt? Normal für die 940er sind um die 5000..
Hilft es den Ram von 800 auf 1066 zu ziehen? Hab ja 1066er drin, war bisher nur zu faul den auf 1066 zu bringen weil mein Board den standardmäßig als 800er erkennt.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (6. August 2009)

Nu mal ne Kanone,
mein Shuttle XPC aus der Küche ....


----------



## KempA (6. August 2009)

der run hat bestimmt gut ausgesehen


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. August 2009)

zZz, das ist doch viel zu viel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KempA (6. August 2009)

ich hätte noch nen alten pc mit nem 700 mhz intel und ner onboard-graka da


----------



## True Monkey (6. August 2009)

@Blechdesigner
Aber wenigstens den Quad auf 4Ghz


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2009)

recell schrieb:


> ich hätte noch nen alten pc mit nem 700 mhz intel und ner onboard-graka da


 
Dann hol mal den Pentium 3 raus.


----------



## True Monkey (6. August 2009)

^^hat er doch schon.....der run läuft nur noch 

9500 GS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2009)

Hat noch wer einen Pentium 2 liegen? 
Aber ohne DX9 Karte geht ja der 3D Mark 06 nicht, oder?


----------



## KempA (6. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann hol mal den Pentium 3 raus.



Ist kein Pentium 3,  ist ein Celeron.


----------



## tobi757 (6. August 2009)

Ich hab noch einen Pentium 2 hier liegen 


P.S Gibt's sowas wie ein HowTo für die optimalen Nvidia Systemeinstellungen ...


----------



## Batas (6. August 2009)

Hab mal meinen alten Rechner nen Run machen lassen, bin schon beim 3d Mark 05 mit 3-4 FPS erschrocken xD
aber mit der Austattung und nicht übertaktet, ist das kein Wunder, ich schau mal, ob ichs 06er zum laufen bring und lad dann mal nen Screen hoch, ich schätze vllt 3oo Punkte mehr schafft der nicht xD

mfg
Batas


----------



## Sesfontain (6. August 2009)

tobi757 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch einen Pentium 2 hier liegen
> 
> 
> P.S Gibt's sowas wie ein HowTo für die optimalen Nvidia Systemeinstellungen ...


nein ,nicht das ich wüsste ,ich habe allerdings in paar tests mit dem 190er gemacht
Demnach bringt es die meiste Leistung ,wenn du auf anwendung entscheiden klickst


----------



## True Monkey (6. August 2009)

Erster Versuch mit dieser Karte.....mal schauen was damit noch geht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tytator (6. August 2009)

hier mal mein bester benchmark


----------



## RomeoJ (6. August 2009)

Hey,

ich habe seit gestern die neue PCGHX..und wollte einfach nur mal @True Monkey für den 2`ten Platz gratulieren...

...ist ja fast wie Schumies beste Zeiten..von 7 auf 2 verbessert... ;

Good Work...

grtz

RomeoJ


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. August 2009)

@Tytator

Mit Win XP würdest du unter Umständen sogar die 19k sprengen


----------



## True Monkey (6. August 2009)

@RomeoJ
Danke...

Aber dann muß auch Alriin erwähnt werden da wir beide vor 4 Monaten angefangen haben und inzwischen die Plätze 2+3 innehaben


----------



## RomeoJ (6. August 2009)

..stimmt...schande über meinem Haupt..natürlich good Work ..


----------



## 8800 GT (6. August 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> @Tytator
> 
> Mit Win XP würdest du unter Umständen sogar die 19k sprängen


schreibt man spr*ä*ngen nicht mit e !?


----------



## True Monkey (6. August 2009)

Hmm...die X1950 pro im CF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dummerweise kann ich mit Riva Tuner nur die Takte der ersten Karte anheben.ATI Tray funzt auch nicht......selbst GPU Tool Beta will nicht mitspielen.

Jemand eine Idee ?


----------



## terorkrümel (6. August 2009)

wenn du nich zufällig mit ATI Tray ATI Tool meinst würde ich es damit mal testen


----------



## True Monkey (6. August 2009)

^^Das meinte ich -ATI Tray Tool-....und damit funzt es nicht

Das prob ist mit ATIs kenne ich mich zuwenig aus ....bis jetzt


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @RomeoJ
> Danke...
> 
> Aber dann muß auch Alriin erwähnt werden da wir beide vor 4 Monaten angefangen haben und inzwischen die Plätze 2+3 innehaben


 
Respekt. 
Ich brauche noch etwas um erster zu werden.


----------



## True Monkey (7. August 2009)

^^dann lass mal gehen 

Hihi.....Alriin hat das mit CPU benches gemacht...und ich mit Grakas.
Du ahnst gar nicht wieviele Stunden ich mit 3dmarks verbracht habe 

Hier mal ein besonderes Exemplar von Karte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesehen was ich meine ?


----------



## nyso (7. August 2009)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre gibt es ATI Tray Tools UND das ATI Tool. Zwei unterschiedliche Programme. Das eine läuft auch auf Nvidia-Karten, das andere nur auf ATIs.


----------



## True Monkey (7. August 2009)

^^Haha....da siehst du mal wie wenig ich mich mit ATIs auskenne 

Egal ....da muss ich durch 

Und .......jemanden aufgefallen was das besondere an der 9600er ist ?


----------



## nyso (7. August 2009)

Die 2GB Ram^^
Was zum Teufel soll eine 9600GT mit 2GB Grafikspeicher?!?


----------



## True Monkey (7. August 2009)

^^...GTA 4

Genial oder ?

Aber die hier ist noch viel kranker 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (7. August 2009)

Das einzige was mir an der Karte auffällt ist, dass sie schwächer als die 9600GT ist?!? Ist das eine von diesen Green-IT Karten?


----------



## True Monkey (7. August 2009)

^^das ist eine 9800 GT mit DDR 2 ....die schlechteste Karte die ich je gebencht habe 

Hier mal zum vergleichen....eine mit DDR 3 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KempA (7. August 2009)

wie läuft gta4 mit der 9600gt mit 2gb vram und dem q9650 so?


----------



## True Monkey (7. August 2009)

^^Keine Ahnung....zum zocken habe ich keine Zeit


----------



## KempA (7. August 2009)

hätte ich warscheinlich auch nicht wenn ich nur am umbauen und benchen von grakas wäre


----------



## True Monkey (7. August 2009)

^^Ist halt mein Lieblingsgame....und jede neue Karte ein Add one

Habe noch mal ein klein wenig beim Core draufgepackt 

X 1950 pro CF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonBes (7. August 2009)

gibt es noch was was du noch nicht gebencht hast? 

mal was anderes...etwas OT aber ich will jezz nich neuen Fred aufmachen...was isn gut bei super pi? hab gerade 1M laufen lassen und der war bei 12sec,ist das gut?


----------



## True Monkey (7. August 2009)

^^Kommt auf deinem CPU Takt und verfügbaren Cache an 
Vergleiche einfach hier--

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...werb-super-pi-1m-32m-bei-festem-cpu-takt.html


----------



## DonBes (7. August 2009)

lol warum hab ich da in der forensuche diesen thread nich gefunden?!thx


----------



## ich558 (7. August 2009)

Warum gibt es eine 9800 GT mit DDR2 UND DDR3?......aber 2Gb Vram sind echt nicht schlecht^^
GTA4 würde mich mit der aber interessieren....


----------



## tobi757 (7. August 2009)

Man kann GTA4 auf den höchsten Einstelliungen auch flüssig mit mit einer 8800GT 512 und einem Q9550 laufen lassen


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (7. August 2009)

Guter Witz xD 
Spiel du mal Gta 4 auf nem 30" mit höchsten Texturen und nur 512 mb Vram.


----------



## tobi757 (7. August 2009)

Ja dann, aber für 19" mit 1280x1024 reicht es


----------



## KempA (7. August 2009)

ich konnte es auf nem 17" mit nem q9550 @ 3,2 und 2 gtx260 @sli nicht flüssig spielen^^


----------



## True Monkey (7. August 2009)

^^^naja mit meinen E8600 @ 4,7Ghz und einer 9800 GT mit 1024mb hatte ich keine Probs


Aber zu der 9600 GT nochmal....zwei mit 512mb sind auch nicht schlecht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..........


----------



## tobi757 (7. August 2009)

@recell, das ist aber komisch ... Selbst wenn mein Prozi auf nur 3Ghz läuft macht GTA4 keine Probleme ...


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. August 2009)

^^Ich konnte es sogar mit meinem Q9300@default + 8800GTS-512 flüssig auf nem 19"(1280*1024) spielen! 

Aber jetzt gut mit GTA4, lasst paar Punkte sehen!


----------



## Ü50 (7. August 2009)

Mal meine Sommer Einstellung in meinem Sniper.


----------



## Naumo (7. August 2009)

Naumo schrieb:


> @tobi: wie machst du das dass dein q9550 soviel cpu score bekommt..
> meiner macht bei selber spannung auch 4ghz und ich krieg nur ca 5700 cpu score..


 
wollt nur nochmal nachfragen weil des is irgenwie untergegangen


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. August 2009)

^^Welches BS benutzt du? (denn tobi757 hatte bei seinem Run('s) XP benutzt)


----------



## tobi757 (7. August 2009)

Irgendwas stimmt sicher nicht bei dir, weil wenn ich meine CPU auf 3,7Ghz laufen lasse wie Ü50, dann krieg ich auch ungefähr soviele Punkte wie er ... 


Gib deinem Prozessor mal mehr Spannung ...


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. August 2009)

^^Naja, wenn Naumo jetzt Vista o. Win7 nutzt, hat das ganze nichts mit der Vcore zu tun, sondern liegt nur am BS.

Schau hier: Q9650@4GHz + GTX 275@default




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WinXP (CPU Score: ~6600) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vista64 (CPU Score: ~5700)


----------



## Icke&Er (7. August 2009)

Ist aber irgendwie komisch, das das OS immer soviele Punkte unter. ergeben!


----------



## Ü50 (8. August 2009)

Ich wollte jetzt nicht nochmal alles umbauen CPU usw. habe nur eine 4850X2 raus genommen wegen XP,  Graka und CPU  für beide Runs gleich. Hier ein E84er runter getaktet auf 4,3 GHz. in einem ASUS P5QPro Tubo mit einer 4850X2 unter Win 7 und einmal XP. Für Vista hatte ich jetzt keine Lust mehr, das Ergebniss währe bei der gleichen Einstellung sicherlich schlechter als unter XP oder Wi7. Sch... habe gerade gesehen ich habe die zweite GPU bei 650 laufen.


----------



## Tytator (8. August 2009)

@ Blechdesigner 
thx für die info, dachte nicht, dass echt soviele punkte wegen dem bs untergehen
muss dann wohl zum benchen mir noch xp installieren


----------



## Ü50 (8. August 2009)

@ Blechdesigner,

ich verstehe die Welt nicht mehr. Ich hatte gestern meine CPU wegen der Außentemperatur von 4,7GHz. auf 4.3GHz runter getaktet.
Heute habe ich die Runs alle nochmal durchlaufen lassen unter XP, Win 7 sowie Vista. Die liegen ja bis auf wenige Punkte alle gleich auf. 
Ich war überzeugt, Vista liegt gegenüber XP weit zurück, ist aber nicht.
Habe ich etwas übersehen, oder was stimmt hier nicht?


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. August 2009)

Du meinst sowas hier (obwohl ich unter XP auch mehr CPU Score habe):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

WinXP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Vista64

Das liegt bestimmt an den Treibern von ATI(AMD) 
-> die sind entweder unter XP genauso schlecht wie unter Vista / Win7 o. unter XP nur so gut wie unter Vista / Win7.


----------



## Ü50 (8. August 2009)

Ja genau das meinte ich, wird sicherlich an den Treibern liegen.

Habe noch einen mit 4,68GHz. gemacht. Werde mal einen anderen Treiber ausprobieren.


----------



## reiner.oehl (8. August 2009)

mein neuer Bench 13720 Points geht da noch mher mit einer 9800Gt?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

Ihr mit euren 3D Mark 06 Punkten. 

Richtig schlimm ist es, wenn man sowas lesen muss.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (9. August 2009)

^^das findest du schlimm 

dann schau mal wie das Bild bei CF mit zwei X 1950-pro aussieht (Festigt meine Meinung zu Cf )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das muß ich schon seit zwei Tagen ertragen ...aber ich kann das Ergebniss screenen


----------



## Neion (9. August 2009)

hier mein run 

ORB - World of Performance


----------



## Naumo (9. August 2009)

hi
danke für die wegen dem os.. aber denke nicht dass es soviel ausmacht...
was könnte ich nocht "falsch" machen?? 
was hat das alles mit der spannung zu tun?? oder liegts an der kühlung?
EDIT: habe win7 RC.. aber wieso gerade die cpu


----------



## Ü50 (9. August 2009)

Eine 4850X2 mit einer 4890er und einem E84er.


----------



## BamBuchi (10. August 2009)

Ich erreiche 19xxxx ohne PhysX


Denkt ihr das passt zum System^^


----------



## PitBull (10. August 2009)

Verdammt, komme nur auf 15.XXX oder 17.XXX Punkte mit etwas mehr CPU Takt


----------



## Naumo (10. August 2009)

da bin ich ja mit meinen knapp 20.000 und einer GTX260 gar nicht schlecht..
und das sind meine 24/7 settings


----------



## PitBull (10. August 2009)

Angeber, die 17k können auch mein 24/7 Setting sein, nur sitze ich eigentlich nie an dem rechner ^^
Habe immerhin nur 2 Kerne!!!


----------



## 8800 GT (10. August 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Ich erreiche 19xxxx ohne PhysX
> 
> 
> Denkt ihr das passt zum System^^


Jup, guter Wert. Aber wolltest du nich ne 4870X2?

@Naumo: du hast ja auch nen Quadcore


----------



## Naumo (10. August 2009)

jo hab nen quad aber gebencht mit win 7 RC.. 
mit XP (also nen OS zum benchen mit nix weiter drauf ausser die treiber) würde ich sogar noch mehr machen


----------



## Batas (10. August 2009)

Update: Hab mit meinem E6750 @ 3,6 GHz und meiner 8800GTS (stark übertaktet) 14397 Punkte.
Hab einen Screen mit Photoshop mehr leserlich gemacht, sonst ist nichts geändert !!!! Deshalb, hab ich den anfänglichen Screen dazu getan.


----------



## tobi757 (10. August 2009)

sind sehr klein geraten ...


----------



## Batas (10. August 2009)

Ich weiß, wenn mir jdm eine Seite nennt, bei der ich sie in voller Größe also 1680x1050 hochladen kann bittexD


----------



## True Monkey (10. August 2009)

^^Mach ein Screen---Druck Taste....dann füge es bei Paint ein ....speichere es als Jpg ab und dann lade es hoch.


----------



## Batas (10. August 2009)

Hoff mal, dass  kann man jetzt lesen.


----------



## snapstar123 (10. August 2009)

Hab mal eine Frage wie kann man noch zusätzlich mehr Punkte holen, habe irgendwo gelesen im Nvidia Kontrollpänel alles auf Leistung stellen und wie sieht es mit VSync aus PhysX sollte ja ausgeschalten sein da es unfähr gegenüber denn anderen ist aber was gibts noch auser SSD´s oder neu aufgelegtes OS und im Hintergrund laufende Programme zu deaktivieren.
Das mit dem Kontrollpänel interresiert mich da man noch Leistung raus holen kann, angeblich weis ich ja nicht, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## True Monkey (10. August 2009)

hihi

*GT 120 *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batas (10. August 2009)

6,5 k sind jetzt aber nicht soviel oder?


----------



## True Monkey (10. August 2009)

^^für diese Karte schon 

Aber ich kann auch anders 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..............


----------



## Batas (10. August 2009)

Da komm ich wegen meiner CPU-Kühlung und meiner GraKa nichtmehr so ganz mit xD Aber mit meinem neuen System, das dann mal ein bisschen übertakten, dann kommen auch solche ergebnisse raus


----------



## Naumo (10. August 2009)

darf ich fragen was fürn xp des is? so ne besondere abgespeckte version? ^^


----------



## snapstar123 (10. August 2009)

Ha Ha wie kann ich die Punkt ansehen wie bei euch kann nur immer Online meine Punkte ansehen oder brauche ich dafür eine ander version von 3D Mark 06. Habs jetzt so gemacht aber kann wieder gelöscht werden denn es geltet ja nicht also sry, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## True Monkey (10. August 2009)

@Batas
Da brauchst du aber ein fettes Sys .....ok sind ja nur 98er

@Naumo
jepp


----------



## Batas (10. August 2009)

Das wird ein fettes Sys und dann machts Zack zum Benchen mal 4,5 GHz ausprobieren oder mehr.?  Dann wird das auch so in die Gegend gehen, weil mit meinen 14,5k bin ich noch sehr weit unten.


----------



## True Monkey (10. August 2009)

^^Einen i7 bei 4,5Ghz....dann hast du dir aber viel vorgenommen


----------



## Naumo (10. August 2009)

wo kriegt man des xp her?


----------



## Batas (10. August 2009)

Ne ich will den AMD 965. Und ne 4890 oder ne 275 gtx mal schaun, wie das buget ausschaut


----------



## Batas (10. August 2009)

@Naumo: Ich hab auch ein spezielles XP von meinem Onkel is bei Siemens Systemadmin.


----------



## True Monkey (10. August 2009)

@Batas

Ich will dir ja nicht den Spass verderben aber schau mal....das sind* zwei* 4890er mit einem Q9650 @ 4,1Ghz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube kaum das du das mit einer und einen AMD schaffst


----------



## Batas (10. August 2009)

Naja schauen wir mal, was ich aus dem so raus holen kann. Vllt gibts bei mir dann auch CF xD also auf meinem alten PC mit ner 5200 GFX und einem Sempron 2400+ kann ich 3d mark 06 nicht mal starten.


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. August 2009)

Ja, oder sowas mit zwei HD4830'er  (auch fast 24k)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. August 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @Batas
> 
> Ich will dir ja nicht den Spass verderben aber schau mal....das sind* zwei* 4890er mit einem Q9650 @ 4,1Ghz
> 
> ...


Na der Quad bremst aber mal ^^

Schraub mal nen i7@4,1GHz drauf und da stehen 28k Punkte 

Ich komme mit nem Q9550@4,2GHz und ner HD4870x2 auf 23k
Da müsste bei dir noch einiges gehen


----------



## DA-Beginner (12. August 2009)

Servus

Ich kratze an den 15000. 

Graka ist am Limit, aber bei der CPU muß noch was gehen.


----------



## Ü50 (12. August 2009)

Die 23 K mit einem E84er, Grakas auf Standart


----------



## True Monkey (12. August 2009)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Ich komme mit nem Q9550@4,2GHz und ner HD4870x2 auf 23k
> Da müsste bei dir noch einiges gehen


 
Jepp ich kenn den unterschied 

 Q9650



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und jetzt mal auf i7



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und das sind nur 88er


----------



## 8800 GT (13. August 2009)

DA-Beginner schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Ich kratze an den 15000.
> 
> Graka ist am Limit, aber bei der CPU muß noch was gehen.


Die 15k wirste schon noch schaffen
bist du das selbst auf dem Bild?


----------



## nyso (13. August 2009)

Nein, das ist ein "Ugly People" Bild^^


----------



## RonnieHornschuh (13. August 2009)

Mit 3,4 Ghz hatte ich 15500 Punkte, Grafikkarte im Standardtakt (3DMark 06). Ist das OK? Kommt mir nämlich ein bißchen wenig vor...


----------



## True Monkey (13. August 2009)

^^Woher sollen wir das wissen wenn du uns dein Sys nicht nennst


----------



## RonnieHornschuh (13. August 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Woher sollen wir das wissen wenn du uns dein Sys nicht nennst


Sorry, dachte, ich hätte bereits eine Signatur erstellt, war aber doch nicht so... Also hier ist sie!


----------



## KempA (13. August 2009)

sein sys ist das

AMD Phenom II 955 // Scythe Mugen 2 // Asus M4A78T-E // 4 GB DDR3 RAM // Zotac GTX 275 // Enermax 82+ 525W // Windows XP 32bit
aber du darfst nich erwarten dass jeder in dein profil geht, poste es bitte beim nächsten mal mit


----------



## True Monkey (13. August 2009)

RonnieHornschuh schrieb:


> Sorry, dachte, ich hätte bereits eine Signatur erstellt, war aber doch nicht so... Also hier ist sie!


 

Wenn dein Core @ stock läuft dann passt das schon


----------



## RonnieHornschuh (14. August 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Wenn dein Core @ stock läuft dann passt das schon


Prozessor war auf 3,4 übertaktet, GK Standardtakt.


----------



## True Monkey (14. August 2009)

^^ich tipp mal drauf das das schon passt ...einfacher wäre wenn du so einen Screen hier reinstellen würdest 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann könnte man sich einen Überblick verschaffen und es besser beurteilen.

Und eigentlich sollte jetzt Blechdesigner was dazu sagen


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. August 2009)

Wie was? Naja ok! 

Das Ergebnis passt schon, die PII's werden in den 3D Marks nicht gerade bevorteiligt!
Wie hoch war denn deine CPU Score bei dem Run? 
Das System ist bestimmt auch nicht gerade frisch aufgesetzt oder? 

Hier mal ein Run mit einem Q9650@default + GTX 275@default:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightcreep (14. August 2009)

*Ich verstehe bei mir einiges nicht.*

Hey Leute!

ich hab mehr oder weniger folgendes Problem:
Mit meinem momentanen System haben einige ohne Übertaktung ca 15000 Punkte. Ich komme da nur so auf 12100. 
Mein System:
Mainboard: Asus p5k-e Wifi-AP
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo e6850 2x3ghz
Graka: EVGA Nvidia 8800gtx
Arbeitsspeicher: 3,3gb (eigentlich 4gb) 1066mhz DDR-2
Betriebssystem: Windows XP 32bit

Ich bin mir eingetlich an vielen Punkten unsicher:
1. Die Treiber sind glaub ich von der CD, außer Nvidia Treiber ist der neuste.
Hab auch mal nach neuere gekuckt, sehe da auch irgendwie nicht durch aber ich kann mir net vorstellen das die so einen riesen Unterschied bringen.
2. Hatte ich mal den Test mit meinem alten 2gb @ 800mhz gemacht und manchmal sogar ein besseres Ergebnis als mit den 3,3 gb bzw 4gb
Kann es sein das Windows mit dem Arbeitspeicherüberschuss net klarkommt.
3.  Der Arbeitsspeicher hat ja 266mhz mehr als der vorhergehende, hab gehört der klaut dem Prozesor dann was stimmt das???

Beim Spuielen hab ich auch so merkwürdige Dinge, z.B. beim neues Call of Juarez läuft das immer mit so 50fps aber dann ruckelt das mal kurz und auf einmal gehts wieder.
So das ist erstmal mein Prob.

Ps: Die Kühler etc machen glaub ihren Job also bei Coretemp hab ich so um die 60 Grad beim Spielen
PPS: Hintergrundprogramme etc waren beim test aus
PPPS: Ich weiß das ich davon nicht viel verstehe^^


Nightcreep


----------



## labernet (14. August 2009)

naja mit meinem 955er und ner gtx260, beide standard takt, hab ich 15800 geschafft. (c3f, corsair xms3 dhx 4gb)


----------



## nyso (14. August 2009)

Also bei CoJ hast du anscheinend Nachladehänger. Mal die Festplatte formatiert?
Und mit der GTX 260 ist vermutlich auch nicht viel mehr drin, vielleicht wenn du alles optimierst 14000.

Nur so nebenbei, Arbeitsspeicherüberschuss wird es wohl nie geben


----------



## haselpopasel (14. August 2009)

Denn liege ich mit meinem kleinen E8400 und der günstigen 260er gtx ja gar nicht so schlecht. Ich muß allerdings zugeben, das ich zum kühlen einen umgebauten Wasserspender mit Kompressorkühlung verwendet habe.

Gruß Hasel

Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Alben von haselpopasel: 3 D Mark06 - Bild


postet auch hier:

Computer nach Maß - Übertaktung


----------



## haselpopasel (14. August 2009)

*AW: Ich verstehe bei mir einiges nicht.*



Nightcreep schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> 
> ich hab mehr oder weniger folgendes Problem:
> Mit meinem momentanen System haben einige ohne Übertaktung ca 15000 Punkte. Ich komme da nur so auf 12100.
> ...


 Mach da mal ein 64 bit System drauf, du kannst die Win7 RC noch kostenlos bis März 2010 nutzen.


----------



## Nightcreep (14. August 2009)

können diese Nachladehänger auch am RAM liegen???
Pc hab ich erst vor ca 3 Monaten neugemacht und Windows sagt das keine Defragmentierung nötig sei.


----------



## haselpopasel (14. August 2009)

64 bit und alles flutscht, die Zahl bei 3 DMark wird nicht höher, aber meistens sind die Bildsteher, mangels Speicher weg.


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. August 2009)

Ich komm einfach nicht über dei 23k mim 06er...
Aktuell sinds 22916 mitm Q9550@4,2 und 22542 mitm E8400@4,75... 
Graka OCen bringt nichtmal 1% ^^


----------



## kmf (14. August 2009)

*AW: Ich verstehe bei mir einiges nicht.*



Nightcreep schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> 
> ich hab mehr oder weniger folgendes Problem:
> Mit meinem momentanen System haben einige ohne Übertaktung ca 15000 Punkte. Ich komme da nur so auf 12100.
> ...


Die 8800GTX auf 15000 Punkte mit einem DualCore zu prügeln, ist ohne massives OC der Graka nicht möglich. Glaub also net alles, was die Leute hier reinstellen.

Bei meiner war auch bei etwas über 13000 Punkte Schluss. Der C2D E8500 lief bei 4Ghz. Meine 8800 Ultra krieg ich mit gleicher Einstellung auch nicht auf 15000, aber knapp davor. 

/edit Hab mal das damalige Posting rausgesucht. Prozzi lief damals sogar mit 4,1Ghz.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/7841-3d-mark-06-punkte-78.html#post267213


----------



## Nightcreep (14. August 2009)

ok also ich installier erstmal Windows 7 hoffe das bringt was!!
Danke für Eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## RonnieHornschuh (14. August 2009)

Also hier ein Screenshot, 15663 Punkte ist eh ok, oder bremst irgendwas die Leistung? Windows wurde übrigens vor zwei Monaten installiert...


----------



## tonyx86 (14. August 2009)

irgendwie wollen mir die 17k nicht gelingen, was doch mit dem sys eigentlich machbar sein sollte oder?

...und warum habe ich weniger cpu-score als ronnie


----------



## RonnieHornschuh (14. August 2009)

tonyx86 schrieb:


> ...und warum habe ich weniger cpu-score als ronnie



Was ich nicht verstehe, warum ist meine Grafikkarte langsamer als Deine? 275 müsste doch auch eine übertaktete 260er abhängen, oder?
Kann das sein, dass meine Texturfüllrate zu niedrig ist?
Müsste doch 50.640 sein...


----------



## True Monkey (14. August 2009)

Mal eine 260er mit einen Q9650 ohne was zu übertakten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerMav (14. August 2009)

... Bei mir sollte eig auch mehr drin sein..?

Imageshack - 168993dmarks


----------



## True Monkey (14. August 2009)

Hihi...da reicht ja sogar ein Dual bei 4Ghz um die Phenom abzuhängen ohne die Karte zu takten 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonyx86 (14. August 2009)

also wer es noch nicht mitbekommen hat wird bemerken dass die intels stark bevorzugt werden beim 3d06

aber wie kannst du soviel mehr pkte bei sm2 und sm3 score haben obwohl deine 260er niedriger taktet als meine


----------



## True Monkey (14. August 2009)

^^....

Du meinst das liegt nur am 3dm 06
Jetzt mal ein Intel bei gleichen Takt (fast) mit der 260er




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wenn ich mal gas gebe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonyx86 (14. August 2009)

ich hasse dieses fanboy gelaber

und ja es liegt am intel optimierten benchmark


----------



## Batas (14. August 2009)

Was würde rauskommen, wenn ich meinen sehr übertaktungsfreudigen E6750 mit ner 4890 paar, wie hoch sollte bzw wird das ergebniss sein.


----------



## True Monkey (14. August 2009)

^^Ich bin bestimmt kein Fanboy 

Ich benche alles was ich in die Finger bekomme aber du hast schon recht für 3d marks braucht man einen Intel.

Eine 98er mit einem i7




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Batas

Das ist eine 4890er mit einem Quad bei 4Ghz.......ich schätze weniger wie das




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonyx86 (14. August 2009)

und wie kommst du an all die hardware??? berufsmäßig?


----------



## Batas (14. August 2009)

Würd mich auch interessieren, weil ich als Schüler naja, da nimmt man, was einem zwischen die Finger kommt, ob GraKa oder CPU. Möchte bei Siemens arbeiten, wie mein Onkel, dann hab ich zig PCs zum Benchen. xP


----------



## True Monkey (14. August 2009)

^^Ich benche ......und da muß man schon viel Hardware auftreiben .....und ok ich bin kein Schüler mehr.


----------



## Batas (14. August 2009)

Ich will mal deine Wohnung bzw dein Haus sehen xP überall Hardware


----------



## terorkrümel (14. August 2009)

kennt sich wer mit AMD ocen aus?


----------



## Batas (14. August 2009)

Wenns dir hilft wie ich meinen 2400+ übertaktet habe xP


----------



## terorkrümel (14. August 2009)

nee nen 9850be


----------



## Batas (14. August 2009)

Sowas hab ich nicht sry


----------



## Freestyler808 (15. August 2009)

Hi,

habe mal laufen lassen
passen eig. meine Einstellungen?
benchen alle so?
wieso hat man beim Cpu Test 0 oder nur 1 Frame?


----------



## Chicago (15. August 2009)

Hi,

Hab hier auch mal ne 8800GTS 640 (G80)!

Gruß Chicago


----------



## BamBuchi (15. August 2009)

@ Freestyler : Das kann man auch abstellen, dann fällt das Ergebniss noch höher aus


----------



## Chicago (15. August 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> @ Freestyler : Das kann man auch abstellen, dann fällt das Ergebniss noch höher aus



Hi,

wenn man den CPU-Test deaktiviert bekommt man keinen 3DMark-Score, da das CPU-Test-Ergebniss mit einberechnet wird!

gruß Chicago


----------



## BamBuchi (15. August 2009)

Bei meinem Freund schon,ich selber habs noch nichts ausprobiert.

Gruß


----------



## Freestyler808 (15. August 2009)

Ok,

wo stell ichs ab^^
@Chicago liegen die 800 Pkt nur an deinem AMD?


----------



## Chicago (16. August 2009)

Freestyler808 schrieb:


> Ok,
> 
> wo stell ichs ab^^
> @Chicago liegen die 800 Pkt nur an deinem AMD?



Hi, nicht nur, meine 88 ist auch höher getaktet.



			
				BamBuchi schrieb:
			
		

> Bei meinem Freund schon,ich selber habs noch nichts ausprobiert.



Das funktioniert nur beim 3DMark ´05


----------



## Shi (16. August 2009)

Ich hab 8936 3DMarks, aber ich kann nur auf 1024x768 weil ich nur einen 15'' Monitor hab^^


----------



## terorkrümel (16. August 2009)

okee
ich erreiche max 13230P


----------



## nyso (17. August 2009)

Die Auflösung bei 1024x... zu belassen dürfte doch am meisten Punkte bringen, oder? Oder bringt es mehr wenn man es auf die tatsächliche Größe einstellt?


----------



## Micha-Stylez (17. August 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Die Auflösung bei 1024x... zu belassen dürfte doch am meisten Punkte bringen, oder? Oder bringt es mehr wenn man es auf die tatsächliche Größe einstellt?




Das ist die Standart Einstellung und die beste Möglichkeit sein Ergebnis mit denen der anderen zu vergleichen.

Wenn du eine höhere Auflösung wählst ist die Punktzahl auch nicht mehr so hoch , wählst du eine niedrigere Auflösung fällt die Punktzahl natürlich höher aus.Dazu kommt noch das es dann schwer wird dein Ergebnis mit anderen zu vergliechen.

Am besten immer mit den 3D Mark 06 Standartstettings Benchen , so kann man dann immer gut vergleichen 

Mfg Micha


----------



## Freestyler808 (17. August 2009)

ich dachte 1280x1024 wären Standart


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. August 2009)

Freestyler808 schrieb:


> ich dachte 1280x1024 wären Standart




so siehts aus, da hat der Micha bestimmt was verwechselt


----------



## Nomad (17. August 2009)

hallo!

ich erreiche 17.200 punkte
System: steht ja unten

Ist die punktzahl ok oder zu wenig??


----------



## KempA (17. August 2009)

passt


----------



## Nomad (17. August 2009)

danke

noch ne andere frage:
es steht ja immer die beste punktzahl bei den ergebnissen!! da steht die beste punktzahl bei ca. 35.000 punkte!! die cpu läuft auf 5.1Ghz oder so aber mit ner 4890??? wie extrem ist die denn noch übertaktet??


----------



## Sesfontain (17. August 2009)

nicht eine sonder vermutlich 3HD4890 waren im Bench setup
Anosnsten hilft ein Blick ins HWBot ,dort sthe es genauer


----------



## True Monkey (17. August 2009)

^^Du mußt schon genau hinschauen.....dafür laufen 4x 4890 

Ranking For 3Dmark 2006 - Radeon HD 4890 (limited to top 100)


----------



## Sesfontain (17. August 2009)

ich sagte ja vermutlich


----------



## Nomad (17. August 2009)

4 Stück????
die jagen sich ja um die punkte! kriegen die dafür Geld oder was???

im bild steht aber nix von 4 stück??


----------



## Sesfontain (17. August 2009)

yep im ORB wird das nicht angeben ,aber bei HWBOT


----------



## True Monkey (17. August 2009)

^^dann schau mal auf meinen link....*Platz 1 Andre Yang*

und nein wir kriegen kein Geld dafür.....nur Ruhm und Ehre


----------



## Nomad (17. August 2009)

na dann holt euch mal ruhm und ehre

aber das punkte fieber packt einen wirklich!!! bei mir warens anfangs 15.000 punkte uund dann wollt ich mehr... cpu übertaktet... dann 16.000 punkte oder so . dann wollt ich noch mehr und so weiter! jetzt bin ich bei 17.200 punkte!!!!vorerst


----------



## True Monkey (17. August 2009)

Mal was altes 7900 GS mit leicht erhöhten CPU Takt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (17. August 2009)

Hier mal eine NV 250 GTS.


----------



## Sesfontain (18. August 2009)

wow ,so viele Punkte wie ich mit meinem i7 Sys mit 3GHZ,und rest auf stock unter Vista


----------



## True Monkey (18. August 2009)

Auch mal eine 250er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naumo (18. August 2009)

wie machst du das mit einer gts250..
soviel hab ich mit meiner gtx260 und 4GHz quad...............


----------



## True Monkey (18. August 2009)

260er bei 4Ghz.....?.....moment....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hihi....aber mal scherz beiseite den Unterschied zwischen einer 260er und einer 250er wird erst im Vantage deutlich da der mehr die Graka beurteilt.

Und da hat dann die 250er keine Chance


----------



## geheimrat (18. August 2009)

krass dass die so viele punkte macht...was macht die GTS250 mit nem i7??


----------



## Sesfontain (18. August 2009)

hwbot.org - julolagum's 3Dmark 2006 score
das hier


----------



## geheimrat (18. August 2009)

nicht übel^^
ich mache mit meiner 275 mit dem i7 bei 4,3 "nur" 22200^^


----------



## True Monkey (18. August 2009)

Edit:Zu Spät 

Egal dann mal das hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.......SLI mit zwei* 9600GT*


----------



## Naumo (18. August 2009)

also ich mach 19.500 knapp mit meiner (siehe sig) im 06er und 4GHz
da sind deine 20200 nicht soo weit weg.. das beruhigt mich 
ich freu mich schon auf meine GTX275 KFA²  oohhh ja


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. August 2009)

Ich habe hier was neues 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (18. August 2009)

Aber jetzt ....meine teuerste Graka 

Quatro FX 3400/4400 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Blechdesigner

Und Points ?....die 7900 GS die ich neu da habe ist eine Niete ...keine Chance




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## labernet (18. August 2009)

kann das sein, dass es beide dieselben screens sind?


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. August 2009)

*@True*

Bis jetzt noch nichts, habe eben erst angefangen 

Du hast 2mal das gleich Bild drinn^^


----------



## True Monkey (18. August 2009)

^^Oh mist gesehen....die haben beide den Titel 06 a........moment ich änder das mal.

Edit: Geändert jetzt sind es zwei Bilder

@Blechdesigner
Mein Core spielt mit


----------



## Micha-Stylez (19. August 2009)

Durfte gestern Abend mal eine 4870X2 benchen , leider war keine Übertaktung der Karte möglich aber kann sich wohl sehen lassen finde ich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier mit Standart Settings :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Micha


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (20. August 2009)

Habe mir nen Cardreader eingebaut, dafür musst ich meine Graka rausnehmen und dachte "Bench doch mal die Onboardgrafik"
Die Diashow überhaupt .... aber himmlisch leise,trotz der Temperaturen heute.

Ach ja, CPU-Auslastung fand ich sehr interessant, kann man das verallgemeinern? Umso stärker die Graka umso höher die CPU-last?


----------



## Sesfontain (20. August 2009)

ich würde sagen schon ,da die cpu sich ja langweilt ,während die graka rechnet
Bei einer schnellen Graka ist das ja nicht so ein langer Zeitraum
€:Bitte korrigiert mich ,wenn ich mit meiner Logik ,falsch liege


----------



## Pommes (20. August 2009)

Tut sich eig. schon was zwischen Vista und 7 x64 ?


----------



## Sesfontain (20. August 2009)

jep Win 7 ist schneller ,aber nicht allzu viel


----------



## Pommes (20. August 2009)

Ahh, aha, hmhm, interssant, aha, sehr gut
Dann weicht Business demnächt Premium


----------



## SCUX (21. August 2009)

16.133 Punkte...Sidebar aus, Virenscanner an, an der Grafik nix rumgefummelt..

was empfiehlt sich für Einstellungen??


----------



## Eiswolf93 (21. August 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Aber jetzt ....meine teuerste Graka
> 
> Quatro FX 3400/4400
> 
> ...



kennst du den volt-mod für die gs?

Ich habe 2 von denen^^ alle modded, laufen bis zu 800 durch AM3.

Hier der LINK

solang du mich nicht einholst^^

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## RonnieHornschuh (22. August 2009)

SCUX schrieb:


> 16.133 Punkte...Sidebar aus, Virenscanner an, an der Grafik nix rumgefummelt..
> 
> was empfiehlt sich für Einstellungen??



Hab genau die gleiche Punktzahl wie Du, bißchen über 16100 mit beinahe identischem System: Phenom II 955, GTX 275, 4 GB RAM (alles im Standardtakt). Ich glaube mit ein bißchen OC könnten wir locker die 18000er Grenze sprengen...


----------



## SCUX (23. August 2009)

RonnieHornschuh schrieb:


> Hab genau die gleiche Punktzahl wie Du, bißchen über 16100 mit beinahe identischem System: Phenom II 955, GTX 275, 4 GB RAM (alles im Standardtakt). Ich glaube mit ein bißchen OC könnten wir locker die 18000er Grenze sprengen...


habe mal mit CC etwas aufgeräumt...interessanter Weise hatte ich, als ich den Grafikregler aus *Leistung* gezogen habe, ein paar Hundert-Punkte weniger 
dann wieder Alles auf Standart, und es waren 16.*333,* also etwas mehr..
beim Vantage (der jetzt doch läuft^^) habe ich 14.089 Punkte

muss sagen das ich mir aufgrund der EVGA ssc etwas mehr Punkte erhofft habe...aber naja, zum zocken reicht es^


----------



## nyso (23. August 2009)

Ich habe die 275 SSC auch und hatte auch mehr erhofft, allerdings habe ich es auch auf einem zugemülltem System laufen lassen^^ Wenn mein Win7 endlich da ist werde ich mir mal ne extra Bench-Partition anlegen


----------



## master030 (23. August 2009)

XFX 8800GT

11.356 Punkte Standart

11.503 Punkte 700/1100/1700


----------



## Micha-Stylez (23. August 2009)

27k geknackt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Micha


----------



## True Monkey (23. August 2009)

^^
Hmm...mal eine 7300 GS ...ein klein wenig weniger




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

............


----------



## Micha-Stylez (23. August 2009)

Davon habe ich auch noch nen Screen --->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deine lässt sich anscheinend sehr gut takten 

Mfg Micha


----------



## True Monkey (23. August 2009)

^^jepp .....01,03,05,und im 06er Gold 

und wie sieht es aus mit einer 7200 GS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..........


----------



## labernet (23. August 2009)

jawoll 1,9 und 2,7 frames im sm 2.0


----------



## Micha-Stylez (23. August 2009)

Damit kann ich leider nicht dienen 

Die 7300 GS steckte in meinem ersten PC und die habe ich echt schon Jahre lang und die läuft immer noch ^^

Aber geile Score muss ich schon sagen 

Wenn ich Zeit finde benche ich die 7300GS mal mit dem i7 

Mfg Micha


----------



## True Monkey (23. August 2009)

Nochmal die 7300 Gs....jetzt aber mal mit einem Dual Core




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




weniger Kerne ...mehr Takt und das gleiche Ergebniss


----------



## Rizzard (23. August 2009)

Ja in den alten Grakas steckt halt noch Power ohne Ende^^


----------



## labernet (23. August 2009)

bin eh mal gespannt auf die ersten benchmarks der dx11 karten


----------



## RomeoJ (23. August 2009)

hmm..also ich finde Windows 7 gar nicht mal so schlecht...


knapp über 1k mehr bei 200Mhz mehr CPU Takt... ;...und zu XP sind es natürlich nochmal 1k mehr Punkte..knappe 29,6k Pkt..


27.5 sind meine 24/7.


Was mich nur wundert, das der die Grafik dann automatisch anders einstellt, meint es wäre nicht so kompatible mit 3d06...


----------



## KempA (23. August 2009)

nicht schlecht, mit etwas gpu-oc hast du bestimmt auch die 30k


----------



## Micha-Stylez (23. August 2009)

@RomeoJ


Die Ergebnise sind echt gut aber irgendwie fallen deine CPU Punkte nicht so gut aus ?!

Guck ma hier und achte mal auf die CPU Punkte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Micha


----------



## RomeoJ (23. August 2009)

Jepp...ich denke das liegt an XP und Windows 7...

Am Screen im Anhang siehst das dort die CPU-Score auf ~8,7k hoch knallt. Da war es noch einer meiner alten CPU.

Es kommt bald wieder ein Xeon, dann werde ich mal XP nochmal probieren. Und mit ein bissel glück dann die 30k knacken bei ~ 4,6Ghz...


----------



## Xion4 (23. August 2009)

Komisch, habe bei 4095Mhz nur 7100CPU Score. Unter Vista


----------



## Micha-Stylez (23. August 2009)

Das liegt dann an Vista , genauso wie bei RomeoJ und Win7 , da dort mehr Prozesse im Hintergrund laufen , fallen natürlich die CPU Punkte gut in den Keller.

Deswegen macht es sich ja auch bezahlt wenn man ein Bench-XP hat für den 3DMark06 


Mfg Micha


----------



## RomeoJ (23. August 2009)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Das liegt dann an Vista , genauso wie bei RomeoJ und Win7 , da dort mehr Prozesse im Hintergrund laufen , fallen natürlich die CPU Punkte gut in den Keller.
> 
> Deswegen macht es sich ja auch bezahlt wenn man ein* Bench-XP hat für den 3DMark06
> *
> ...




Richtig... ;...


----------



## basti. (23. August 2009)

13494 Pkt.


----------



## Bimpf (24. August 2009)

16585 @3,8 ghz


----------



## DoomHeidi (24. August 2009)

16078 Punkte

sysProfile: ID: 111466 - DoomHeidi


----------



## Ü50 (24. August 2009)

Eine 4890er mal auf meinem ungeliebten GA-X48-DQ6 .


----------



## Chicago (24. August 2009)

Hi,

hier mal ne 6800XT mit nem A64 3700+
hab leider das mit CPU-Z versemmelt und komm zur zeit nicht an den Rechner.

Speicher läuft folgend:
2x1024MB Dual -Channel
takt: 240MHz; FSB:RAM: CPU/11; Timmings 3.3.3.8 2T


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. August 2009)

Celeron DC Power + GeForce 7600GT 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (25. August 2009)

Hier mal mein Rekord mit einer 7950 GX2

hwbot.org - Eiswolf93's 3Dmark 2006 score

Ich habe auch einen zweite da, aber auf X58 geht Quad-Sli der 7-Serie nicht.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## True Monkey (26. August 2009)

Mal ein testlauf ....eine 4850x2 nur mit einem Dual




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und heute nacht bau ich die zweite dazu


----------



## Neion (26. August 2009)

hi leute, passen die punkte zu meinem sys ?

Gruß


----------



## Sesfontain (26. August 2009)

ja ,würde ich sagen 
Musst dir keine Sorgen machen


----------



## Neion (26. August 2009)

jut. danke


----------



## 8800 GT (26. August 2009)

Neion schrieb:


> jut. danke


 du hast aber einen recht schlechten Xeon erwischt, da er 1,28 Volt für 4 GHZ braucht, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Sesfontain (26. August 2009)

Jep ,denn D0 packen  teilweise die 4Ghz schon mit stock VCore


----------



## Bimpf (26. August 2009)

dürft hinkommen


----------



## Neion (27. August 2009)

ja at load habe ich so 1.240v ich habe 3 i7 d0 probiert und die 21x200 hat keiner unter 1.296v geschafft ;(
und 1.242v sind at @ bei LinX mit prime hatte ich so ca 1.212v at load ich denke mal das geht ok


----------



## True Monkey (27. August 2009)

Hmm...die cpu bremst gnadenlos....ist ja auch nur ein Dual und unter Vista da XP nicht alle vier erkennt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal schauen wie das ganze dann mit dem Quad unter Ln2 aussieht


----------



## DA-Beginner (29. August 2009)

Servus

Jetzt hab ich die 15000 geknackt.

Q6600@3,2 GHz@1,36V (Leider nach 80 min. Fehler in  Prime95)
Leadtek 8800GT @720/1728/1058

Mir reicht's jetzt. Werd wieder 3,0Ghz@1,25V und 700/1700/1000 einstellen, das funzt schon seit Jänner ohne Probleme.


----------



## MSPCFreak (29. August 2009)

@True Monkey 8GPUs? Du bist krank! Wäre doch mal lustig mit 4 GTX mars und nem i7 975 auf 5 GHz!


----------



## labernet (29. August 2009)

4gpu's (2 karten)

gpu-z zeigt ne x2 karte schon als 2 gpu's an.


----------



## True Monkey (30. August 2009)

So....hier mal zum anschauen was die Karten so leisten....ist aber nur der Dual da der Quad nicht so hoch wollte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das ist bestimmt mnicht das Ende der Karten ....ein i7 würde denen noch mal richtig Feuer machen.


----------



## terorkrümel (30. August 2009)

Kann mir mal einer sagen wieso ich mit meiner Radeon 7000 nicht mal 3D Mark 06 benchen kann ?


----------



## tobi757 (30. August 2009)

Also mit einer ATI Rage 128 Pro geht es auch nicht


----------



## terorkrümel (30. August 2009)

haha die is wol nen bisschen älter oder meins du nich ^^


----------



## tobi757 (30. August 2009)

Die Radeon 700 wird einfach zu alt sein


----------



## terorkrümel (30. August 2009)

jou bekomme freitag ne 9800PRO


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (30. August 2009)

terorkrümel schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer sagen wieso ich mit meiner Radeon 7000 nicht mal 3D Mark 06 benchen kann ?


Unterstützt die eigentlich DirectX9?
Wenn nicht, dann haben wir das Problem gelöst!


----------



## terorkrümel (30. August 2009)

is von 2004 oder so


----------



## tobi757 (30. August 2009)

Bei Wikipedia stand 2001


----------



## terorkrümel (30. August 2009)

he? is aber alt woa? aber das die noch 3Jahre später verbaut wird ?


----------



## eXEC-XTX (30. August 2009)

Meine 24/7-Konfiguration, 100% Stabil in Benchmarks (3DMark Vantage/06), Stabilitätstests (Furmark, ATITool) und Games (Damit durchgespielt: GTA-4, Bioshock, Mirrors Edge, Mass Effect, Prototype und Far Cry 2, sowie 100 Stunden AoC)

i7 920 @ 3,5 Ghz (175x20) HTT/Turbo Disabled | 1,20v Load
GTX-280 @ 660/1375/1200 | 1,06v
6GB RAM DDR3-1400 CL7-7-7-16 1,60v
Windows Vista Business x64

*19.478 3DMarks*
ORB - Compare


----------



## terorkrümel (30. August 2009)

Teufel CEM 4Ever


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (31. August 2009)

ca. 17.000 Punkte und dank der Version auf Aktueller Benchmark DVD läuft es bei mir auch endlich auf Vista


----------



## slayerdaniel (2. September 2009)

Sieht ok aus oder?
E8400 auf 3,6 GHz und die 8800GTS nur leicht übertaktet.


----------



## PitBull (3. September 2009)

Habe heute das letzte mal meinen E8400 "getestet" ne eigentlich mein neues Sli System 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimelwutz (4. September 2009)

3DMark Score: 13712 3DMarks 	 
SM 2.0 Score: 5250 	
SM 3.0 Score: 6371 	
CPU Score: 4162 

4096MB-KIT A-DATA PC6400/800,CL 5
AMD Phenom II X4 945 Box 95W, Sockel AM3
MSI K9A2 CF-F, Sockel AM2+, 
Powercolor HD4890 1024MB GDDR5

Bisschen wenig oder? Betriebssystem ist Windows 7 rc. 

Im Moment laufen ~50 Prozesse auf meinem Rechner. Bisschen viele oder?


----------



## stefan.net82 (4. September 2009)

ich halt nicht viel vom 3dmark...

gibt noch bessere arten, die tauglichkeit seines systems rauszufinden!

z.B.: läuft crysis schön und gut = pc gut 

stevo


----------



## True Monkey (4. September 2009)

^^Und warum postest du dann hier 

Langeweile oder spam ?

Eine 4850x2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 8800 GT (4. September 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Und warum postest du dann hier
> 
> Langeweile oder spam ?
> 
> ...


ach du schande, das ist ja mal ein hammer Takt


----------



## terorkrümel (4. September 2009)

Jetzt Komme ich Nehmt euch in acht ...


----------



## Oimelwutz (4. September 2009)

stefan.net82 schrieb:


> ich halt nicht viel vom 3dmark...
> 
> gibt noch bessere arten, die tauglichkeit seines systems rauszufinden!
> 
> ...



Nunja, Far Cry 2 zum Beispiel läuft mit einigermaßen hohen Details und 1680x1080 mit konstant mehr als 35 fps. Wenn ich alles auf max stelle geht mein Rechner jedoch in die Knie. Sollte er das nicht eigentlich schaffen?


----------



## Tripple xXx (4. September 2009)

Heftig,übertreffen sogar meine Erwartungen.


----------



## Ü50 (4. September 2009)

@ True 
kann ich nicht mithalten.
ist nur ein E84 unter Wasser.


----------



## True Monkey (4. September 2009)

^^Haha....du mogelst...das sind bei dir drei GPUs 

Okay......4 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (4. September 2009)

@ True 
war nur eine versteckte 4890er dabei hatte ich versehentlich drinne gelassen
Die soll ja angeblich nicht mit der anderen zusammen laufen
Schuldigung


----------



## True Monkey (4. September 2009)

^^Dann nimm das Tool von mir und takte mal die 4890er runter auf die Taktraten der 4850x2....mal schauen .

Oder hast du alle schon auf denselben Takt ?

Mal eine ganz teure....die aber in 3dmarks nichts taugt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quadro FX


----------



## Ü50 (4. September 2009)

@True
geht imo nicht, habe gerade *The Lion Sleeps Tonight *auf dem PC laufen sowie andere OLDIES


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

sagt mal bevor ich nen neuen fred öffne, wie ist denn das mit win7 welches 3dmark sollte man denn laufen lassen?


----------



## Ü50 (4. September 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> sagt mal bevor ich nen neuen fred öffne, wie ist denn das mit win7 welches 3dmark sollte man denn laufen lassen?


Was hat deine frage mit Win 7, XP oder Vista zu tuen??? 3DM06 kannst du laufen lassen womit du willllllst.


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

ja leistungstechnisch gesehn, ereich ich mit dem 06er gleichviele punkte wie mit win7?


----------



## Ü50 (4. September 2009)

@True
na gut , nur zwei.


----------



## True Monkey (5. September 2009)

@Ole88
7 für Vantage ....ich bin im 06 nur unter Vista/7 da er mit XP nicht mehr wie zwei GPUs akzeptiert


----------



## Eiswolf93 (5. September 2009)

soweit ich weiß läuft auch 3dmark 03 besser mit win 7, sind aber auch nur paar punkte mehr(100-200)


----------



## True Monkey (5. September 2009)

^^müßte stimmen ...ich habe gerade das Board aufgebaut und teste das mal


----------



## oglogo (5. September 2009)

hier auch ma ne 4850x2 muß mir mal ne neue cpu zulegen ,zum benchen ,in spielen ist das system aber sau schnell^^


----------



## oglogo (5. September 2009)

und noch ein system


----------



## True Monkey (5. September 2009)

Eine 250er die richtig Gas macht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oglogo (5. September 2009)

lan pc


----------



## Micha-Stylez (6. September 2009)

Ein bißchen verbessert :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Micha


----------



## Wargrown (7. September 2009)

Ist das ok für mein Sys???

Phenom II 955 BE @ Stock
Sapphire Radeon 4870 Toxic @ 800 / 1030 MHz
Corsair TwinX DDR2 801
Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=138248&stc=1&d=1252323424


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. September 2009)

^^Ja, kommt so hin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wargrown (7. September 2009)

Der 03'er Bench scheint ja auch vom Speichertakt zu profitieren.

Und wieso hast du mehr Grafikpunkte als ich??? Meine ist doch höher getaktet.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (7. September 2009)

18.242 Punkte CPU @ 3,6 Ghz

ORB - Compare


----------



## OC-Junk (7. September 2009)

Hier mal meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (7. September 2009)

Eine 8800 GT 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissi (7. September 2009)

@True Monkey
Wofür ist ne Quadro denn da?
Also Fps Leitstung hat die ja garnicht. Isz aber sauteuer.
Mach doch mal deine 4 Karten an den 9650.


----------



## True Monkey (7. September 2009)

^^Da der Quad nicht so hoch geht wie der Dual ist das Ergebniss damit höher ....außer im Vantage da ist der Quad bei 4,5Ghz besser wie der Dual bei 5,6Ghz 

Die Quadro FX nimmt man für CAD und ähnliches.


----------



## Ü50 (7. September 2009)

Meine 4890er.
True ich habe Platz gemacht für mein neues SYS usw. Habe nur noch eine 4890er.


----------



## ole88 (8. September 2009)

mal was schönes


----------



## darkfabel (8. September 2009)

Hier mal meine  !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sesfontain (8. September 2009)

Fast 20K


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. September 2009)

dezent verbessert 

i need SLI


----------



## True Monkey (8. September 2009)

^^Hihi....zwei 88er GT auf Höhe einer 285er mit sogar weniger Core Takt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*SLI *


----------



## ich558 (8. September 2009)

OMG ihr immer mit euren 20+k Punkten

Wieder mal was niedrigeres^^


----------



## Kr0n05 (8. September 2009)

@True Monkey: Wie schaffst du mit ner 8800GT mehr als ich? Habe nen Q9550@4ghz und ne 4870@800/1100?!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (8. September 2009)

Kr0n05 schrieb:


> @True Monkey: Wie schaffst du mit ner 8800GT mehr als ich? Habe nen Q9550@4ghz und ne 4870@800/1100?!


er hat 2x 8800 GT [SLI] und einen Core i7 @ 4200 MHZ

allerdings sollte ich auch fast so viele Punkte dann haben

denn mein CPU war bei 3600 MHZ und eine GTX 260 sollte etwas schneller sein als 2 8800 GT


ich hatte: 18.242 Punkte CPU @ 3,6 Ghz ; GTX 260 (nur 4 Kerne event mal die 4 virtuellen zuschalten...)


----------



## Doom (8. September 2009)

es sind 2 8800


----------



## True Monkey (8. September 2009)

^^hmmm.........das kann ich noch viel besser

*Eine *9800 GT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder eine *250*er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und jetzt der Abschuss......zwei *9600 *GT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 8800 GT (8. September 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^hmmm.........das kann ich noch viel besser
> 
> Eine 9800 GT
> 
> ...


bekommst du bei dem Grakatakt net manchmal ein paar kleine Bildfehler??


----------



## True Monkey (8. September 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> denn mein CPU war bei 3600 MHZ und eine GTX 260 sollte etwas schneller sein als 2 8800 GT


 
No way.....die beiden sind schneller als eine 285er bei gleichen Coretakt......und übrigens halte ich mit den zwei Karten den WR im 3Dm 06 bei 88er 1024mb 

@8800 GT

Bildfehler .....die größeren Karten freezen wenn sie es nicht schaffen....kleinere 9400 GT/7200GS oder sowas laufen mit Bildfehlern weiter.

aber einen habe ich noch 

*2*x4850x*2 *....bei leicht erhöhten CPU Takt....aber nur einen Dual




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*27478 *


----------



## Ü50 (8. September 2009)

Zwei 4890er mit einem E84er.
True leicht ehöht.


----------



## Tripple xXx (8. September 2009)

Nice das kann sich sehen lassen,CPU auf 4,7Ghz


----------



## True Monkey (8. September 2009)

Eine 4850x2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. September 2009)

Hi hi, 2*4830'er


----------



## True Monkey (8. September 2009)

^^HiHi.........wir sind schon ..........

OK...4 mit dem Quad




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wargrown (8. September 2009)

ich hab mich auch schon verbessert. Nicht viel aber immerhin 

Phenom II 955 BE @ 3,6 GHz
Sapphire Radeon HD 4870 Toxic @ 800 / 1010
4 GB XMS2 DDR2 800
Gigagyte GA-MA770_UD3


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. September 2009)

Hier mal mein Lan Rechner der heute endlich seine GraKa bekommen hat 

Die Palit GTS 250 Green ist aber mal so gar nicht green und springt fast sekündlich zwischen 2D/3D takt


----------



## eXEC-XTX (9. September 2009)

@Monkey: Sag mal, wie viele Grafikkarten hast du denn überhaupt? 
Du kaufst dir die Dinger nur, um zu benchen, oder wie?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. September 2009)

eXEC-XTX schrieb:


> @Monkey: Sag mal, wie viele Grafikkarten hast du denn überhaupt?
> Du kaufst dir die Dinger nur, um zu benchen, oder wie?




Wer zockt den damit *tzz*

Favorit Games: 3Dmark 06 & 3Dmark 01 SE


----------



## RomeoJ (9. September 2009)

Hey @True, wieso hast mit dem Quad wneiger Punkte wie mit dem DUAL...???

OHkai, der dual war nur "leicht" geoced auf 5,6Ghz, aber der Quad mit 4,5GHZ sollte es doch besser reissen, oder ??

E://

Und mach mal paar Bilder vond einer "Workstation", das würde mich mal brennend interresieren, wie man so schnell die Treiber, GraKa`s und CPU wechseln kann....*neugier*

...


----------



## True Monkey (9. September 2009)

eXEC-XTX schrieb:


> Du kaufst dir die Dinger nur, um zu benchen, oder wie?


 

Ähhh....was kann man denn sonst noch damit machen ? ......

Zwei 4890er




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@RomeoJ

Hat mich selber überrascht das der Dual bei 5,6Ghz mehr brachte als der Quad 

Hier mal mit einer ganz kleinen Graka 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkfabel (9. September 2009)

diese woche kommt ein neues von mir habe bei nvida 2 gtx 275 ein mobo und ein coldermaster nvidia case gewonnen !!


----------



## RomeoJ (9. September 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ähhh....was kann man denn sonst noch damit machen ? ......


 
lool...eigentlich toasten, grillen und heizen... ;

@*eXEC-XTX* 

...wollen dich nicht Dumm sterben lassen, der @True hat das Glück im Entwicklungslabor von nVidia zu arbeiten. Und dort entwickeln er die neue GPU Generation und testen natürlich auch die Konkurrenz wie ATI/AMD GraKa`s.

...coole war @True...............




True Monkey schrieb:


> @RomeoJ
> 
> Hat mich selber überrascht das der Dual bei 5,6Ghz mehr brachte als der Quad
> 
> Hier mal mit einer ganz kleinen Graka


 
...genau so habe ich mir das Vorgestellt...kein case, einfach einen offenen Aufbau...schick, schick...dann hast natürlich kein Problem mit Umgebungstemps...

Danke...


----------



## fpsJunkie (9. September 2009)

ich hab ca 15300 Punkte mit einem PII 955 auf 3,2 Ghz Standardtakt und einer 9800GTX+ auf nem Gigabyte GA MA 770 UD3 und 4 GB RAM auf 800 Mhz.
ist das OK/zu viel/zu wenig?


----------



## Wargrown (9. September 2009)

Welches OS ist noch wichtig.

Sonst alles ok


----------



## fpsJunkie (9. September 2009)

XP Prof. 32 Bit


----------



## eXEC-XTX (10. September 2009)

15,3k ist ein sehr guter Score für einen G92b und einen Phenom-2 bei Stock! 
Aber in Spielen hast damit keinen Spaß, da der vRAM ständig rumkackt. Ich würd an deiner Stelle die Karte gegen eine Next-Gen GTX-360/HD5870 austauschen, dann rockt der PC so richtig.
512MB hatte ich bei meiner HD3870 schon gehabt und das war bereits zum kotzen, nach 30 Minuten Spielzeit sind die FPS regelmäßig in den Keller gewandert, nur ein Neustart des Spiels brauchte Abhilfe.


----------



## 8800 GT (10. September 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Hey @True, wieso hast mit dem Quad wneiger Punkte wie mit dem DUAL...???
> 
> OHkai, der dual war nur "leicht" geoced auf 5,6Ghz, aber der Quad mit 4,5GHZ sollte es doch besser reissen, oder ??
> 
> ...


der deutlich niedrigere Takt bremst im Graka Test denke ich deutlich aus


----------



## freakyd84 (10. September 2009)

mickrige 49316 punkten bei 3dmark2001se und 19586 punkten bei 3dmark06. und das mit mein sys in der signatur -.- was läuft da falsch?


----------



## Wargrown (10. September 2009)

Hää ... da geht alles klar.

3DMark06 ist ja wie bekannt CPU-lastig. Ich hab nen Phenom II 955 BE @ 3,6 GHz mit ner Sapphire Radeon 4870 Toxic und hab 16k Punkte. Also alles in Butter 

Und du hast mehr CPU-punkte 

Aber ich hab Win7 und da is der CPU-Score immer niedriger.


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. September 2009)

Hey, ~19500 Punkte habe ich auch, allerdings mit nur 2*4830'er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## freakyd84 (10. September 2009)

was mich stutzig mach ist aber die 3dmark2001se punkten. schaue mal hier
er hat den selben prozzi auf 3ghz und eine 4870 und bekommt schon genau so viel punkte wie ich. ich erwarte ja nicht viel aber etwas mehr leistung entsprechend der hardware schon


----------



## fpsJunkie (10. September 2009)

meine spiele (z.B. Grid) laufen alle auf very high+höchster Auflösung und ich hab immer so umd die 70 fps die nie weniger werden, selbst nach 3 Stunden ununterbrochen.


----------



## True Monkey (10. September 2009)

^^Nur mal so als Info...ob eine oder zwei Karten im 01er macht keinen großen unterschied 

Schau mal hier....ich habe sogar weniger wenn ich mehr nehme 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mal eine 285er bei 4Ghz im 06er




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (10. September 2009)

Zwei 4890er mit nem Q.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (10. September 2009)

i7 + 275 GTX SLI 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Micha


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. September 2009)

*Hey True*, das ja mal arg wenig für die 4850x2 

Da habe ich ja mit meinen 2*4830'er viel viel mehr 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hier mal eine der Karten mit nem E5200'er: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*@Micha*

Hammer Score  (SLI ist schon was feines)


----------



## Micha-Stylez (10. September 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> *@Micha*
> 
> Hammer Score  (SLI ist schon was feines)




 Das sag man , da ist sogar noch Luft nach oben 


Mfg Micha


----------



## Ü50 (10. September 2009)

@ Blechdeigner
ich hoffe mein I7er der diese Woche kommt, macht auch den Score mit.

@ Micha
Super Score
Unter Wasser?


----------



## True Monkey (10. September 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> *Hey True*, das ja mal ark wenig für die 4850x2


 
jepp ...die Karten wollten gar nicht im 01er ...schau mal bei Hwbot danach....aber dafür gehen sie im 03er wie die sau 

Auch mal SLI 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fpsJunkie (10. September 2009)

8500 Punkte im 06er mit nem Phenom 1 4x2GHz und 2x 8600GTS im SLI???????
auch XP Prof aber 64 Bit.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (10. September 2009)

Ü50 schrieb:


> @ Micha
> Super Score
> Unter Wasser?



Nein alles unter Luft  

Ich warte schon wieder auf den nächsten kalten Abend 

Mfg Micha


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. September 2009)

8870 Punkte im 06'er mit nem Q9650@4,5GHz und 1x 8600GTS 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*@Micha*

Was für'n Kühler hast du den drauf(CPU) und wie warm wird denn die ganze Geschichte?

Edit: hab's gerade gesehen den 9900'er Zalman! Und wie warm wird's bei dem Takt?


----------



## Micha-Stylez (10. September 2009)

Also mit dem Setting vom Bench vorhin habe ich so ca 61-62° Core Temp wenn ich benche bei ca 20°C Raumtemp , von Prime brauchen wir hier erst gar nicht anfangen 

Deswegen warte ich ja auch schon wieder auf ne kühle Nacht , Fenster auf und ab gehts 
Gekühlt wird der i7 zur Zeit noch von einem Zalman CNPS 9900 NT.

Wasserkühlung ist aber schon in Planung.


Mfg Micha


----------



## rabit (11. September 2009)

So nun nach mehreren Optimierungsversuchen meine Benchergebnisse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leztes mal hatte ich knapp 3600MHZX4 und hatte nur 14000 Points jetzt mit weniger MHZ mehr Punkte ma schauen was noch geht!
@Truemonkey
THX für die Tips


----------



## Millers82 (11. September 2009)

Hi,

ich bin neu hier im eXtreme Hardware Forum,

ich wollte einfach mal fragen ob die 3dmark06 ergebnisse sich mit meinem System decken?!

3D Mark 2006: 17361 Punkte
SM2.0 Score: 6458
HDR/SM3.0 Score 9227
CPU Score: 4212

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 945 @ 3.01GhZ
MB: Asus M4A78T-E
RAM: Crosair 2x2048MB PC 1600 DDR3
Graka: ATI Radeon HD 4870 X2 @ 2GB DDR5
Strom: SilentStorm Harkoon 660W
O/S: Windows Gaming ATI Edition 64bit 2009
System ist nicht Oc'ed!

MfG Millers


----------



## rabit (11. September 2009)

Sieht doch ganz gut aus.
Kann sich sehen lassen.


----------



## fpsJunkie (11. September 2009)

Was ist das fürn OS?????????


----------



## rabit (11. September 2009)

OS?? Was meinst DU


----------



## tobi757 (11. September 2009)

Er meint das "Operating System" sprich Betriebssystem


----------



## DA-Beginner (12. September 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> So nun nach mehreren Optimierungsversuchen meine Benchergebnisse:



Servus

Also ich denke mal daß es da noch einiges zu "optimieren" gibt bei Dir. 
Ich hab mit denke ich  "schlechterer Hardware" einen  Punkt mehr als Du. 

Q6600@3,2 Ghz mit 4 GB OCZ 1066 5-5-5-15 und 8800 GT @720/1700/1050 

Ich glaube mit deiner Hardware sollten einige Punkte mehr drinnen sein.


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. September 2009)

^^Dann lass das Ganze mal unter Vista wie rabit laufen und schau dir mal das Ergebnis an


----------



## Ü50 (12. September 2009)

@rabit
bei dir geht noch so einiges.


----------



## RomeoJ (12. September 2009)

hmm..was kann man denn so Optimieren unterm BS...ich habe Windows 7..???

Habe ich leider echt kein Plan...


----------



## Millers82 (12. September 2009)

DA-Beginner schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Also ich denke mal daß es da noch einiges zu "optimieren" gibt bei Dir.
> Ich hab mit denke ich "schlechterer Hardware" einen  Punkt mehr als Du.
> ...


 
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 945 @ 3.01GhZ
MB: Asus M4A78T-E
RAM: Crosair 2x2048MB PC 1600 DDR3
Graka: ATI Radeon HD 4870 X2 @ 2GB DDR5
Strom: SilentStorm Harkoon 660W
O/S: Windows Gaming ATI Edition 64bit 2009
System ist nicht Oc'ed!

Kannste mir n paar tipps geben wo cih ncoh was rausholen kann an punkten?

MfG Millers


----------



## DA-Beginner (12. September 2009)

@ Millers

Servus

Ich denke da gibts in dem Thread einige die Dir sicher besser weiterhelfen können. (z.B. PCGHX-HWbot Members das sind die Pro's) 
Eigentlich kenn ich mich da gar net so aus. Und bei AMD ist glaub ich sowieso alles anders.

mfg


----------



## terorkrümel (12. September 2009)

so hab meine bude auchmal gebencht 

AMD Athlon 2600XP
768MB 
120HDD
9800pro


----------



## Millers82 (12. September 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen warum ich bei 3DMark06 kein Bild mehr bekomme?

Habe gerade mein System neu installiert genauso wie es vorher war,ja nun stehe ich da. 

Wenn ich auf Benshmark klicke kommt n schwaryer Bildschirm und das wars, ESC und dann steht da Benshmark Aborted oder so.

Was muss ich machen damit es wieder geht?

MfG Millers


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. September 2009)

*@ DA-Beginner*

Hmm, schau mal hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PDC E6300@4Ghz mit 4 GB G.Skill 1000 CL5 5-5-15 und 8800GT@750/1850/1050


----------



## True Monkey (12. September 2009)

^^Und jetzt mit einen Quad mit mehr Takt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KempA (12. September 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Und jetzt mit einen Quad mit mehr Takt
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1,496v, wie kühlst du?


----------



## True Monkey (12. September 2009)

^^Ln2


----------



## Rizzard (12. September 2009)

recell schrieb:


> 1,496v, wie kühlst du?





True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Ln2




Welche Temperaturen erreichst du da beim Benchen?


----------



## True Monkey (12. September 2009)

^^-142 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal zwei 9800er




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

......


----------



## DA-Beginner (12. September 2009)

@ Blechdesigner

So hoch bekomm ich meine Graka leider nicht. Macht aber nix. Mir reicht schon die Tatsache daß ich die 15000er geknackt habe. Mit der nächsten Graka sind dann die 20000 fällig. 
Aber ist schon der Hammer wieviel man mit ein bißchen mehr Graka OC herausholen kann, weil soviel höher sind Deine Takraten auch nicht.


----------



## Ü50 (12. September 2009)

Ja eine etwas stärkere HW ist schon hilfreich.
Meine Wakü läuft ohne Eis z.Z. mit 23°.

@True
bo eh, ich glaube ich muss neu angelernt werden


----------



## rabit (12. September 2009)

Hallo Hardware Overclocker,

habe mich echt 3 Tage fast nur mit meinem SYS auseinandergesezt.
ATI hat mir das leben schwer gemacht hatte nichts mehr um zu benchen.
So Fehler beseitigt und ATI umgetauscht.
^^Asus ENGTX275
So werde heute ab 24Uhr mal den erseten bench durchlaufen lassen.

@DaBeginner 
was für ein OS hast Du?
Aber trotzdem gut Punkte gemacht.
@Ü50
Ich benche mal heute abend ma schauen wat drinne ist.

@ blechdesigner 
Ich habe sogar noch die Win Aero Schema während des benches werde mal auf basic wechseln


----------



## terorkrümel (12. September 2009)

so mein sys aber jetzt mit 2200 MHz anstatt mit 1916MHz


----------



## Micha-Stylez (12. September 2009)

@True    Da haste aber ma wieder was gerissen :-O Was hast du für ein Mainboard ? Gewaltig viel Vcore für den Takt ^^



Bench von vorhin 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Micha


----------



## rabit (13. September 2009)

Man man man bin am benchen mal schauen was babei rum kommt


----------



## Punked (13. September 2009)

Hey Leute,
ich bekomme im 3DMark 06 13800 Punkte mit einem Q6600@3.1GHZ und einer Geforce 8800GTX@Ultra+.
Sollte in Ordnung gehen der Wert oder?

MFG Punked


----------



## rabit (13. September 2009)

@Punked
Also ich habe folgendes mit einem Dualcore e6850@3,6GHZ und ner 8800gtx geschafft.
Sollte mit nem quad und deiner Ultra ca.14500 drinne sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punked (13. September 2009)

Hey,
hab jetzt noch mal einen Run gemacht. Da komme ich auf 13970 Punkte. Aber unter Vista.
Die Geforce 8800GTX läuft zurzeit auf 623/1050/1618 und sollte kombiniert deshalb etwas schneller als eine Ultra sein.


MFG Punked


----------



## norse (13. September 2009)

Schneller als eine Ultra? Wäre aber seltsam
mit meiner alten G92 GTS komm ich mit nem Dual Core @ 3,6GHZ auf 14400 Punkte


----------



## Punked (13. September 2009)

Hey,
das ist mein Ergebniss:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Millers82 (13. September 2009)

*AW: [hwbot] 3Dmark06-Rangliste*

Hi,

ich bin neu hier im eXtreme Hardware Forum,

ich wollte einfach mal fragen ob die 3dmark06 ergebnisse sich mit meinem System decken?!

3D Mark 2006: 17361 Punkte
SM2.0 Score: 6458
HDR/SM3.0 Score 9227
CPU Score: 4212

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 945 @ 3.01GhZ
MB: Asus M4A78T-E
RAM: Crosair 2x2048MB PC 1600 DDR3
Graka: ATI Radeon HD 4870 X2 @ 2GB DDR5
Strom: SilentStorm Harkoon 660W
O/S: Windows Gaming ATI Edition 64bit 2009
System ist nicht Oc'ed!

PS: Alles auf Luftkühlung!

Vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch paar tipps geben wo ich noch was rausholen kann an punkten?

MfG Millershttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/7841-3d-mark-06-punkte-371.html


----------



## rabit (13. September 2009)

@Punked bist höher gekommen obwohl die GPU auf default ist hast nur den speichertakt erhöht?
Wenn DU die GPU noch anhebst kommst du noch höher oder?


----------



## Punked (13. September 2009)

Hey, ich hab die Geforce 8800GTX auf die  angezeigten DefaultWerte geflasht. Bei GPU kann ich nicht mehr höher gehen da gibts ansonsten leider einen Freeze. Bei Memory  bin ich beim Flashen relativ niedrig geblieben, max. ist 1080. Shadertakt ist auch schon am Maximum gibt sonst Artefakte.

Mit Memory auf 1080 MHZ schaff ich genau 14000 Punkte. Aber irgendwie fehlen da ja irgendwie ein Paar Pünktchen. Liegt das vielleicht am Treiber? Eigentlich sollte meine Geforce doch schneller sein als die Ultra. Ich hab +1.3 % mehr GPU Takt, +7 % mehr Shadertakt und bei 1050 -2.7% Memory Takt. Zusammen ergibt das doch dann ein + von etwa ~6 % gegenüber der Ultra.


MFG Punked


----------



## Ü50 (13. September 2009)

Hier mal eine leichte Steigerung.


----------



## rabit (13. September 2009)

AHHHHH du hast geflasht.


----------



## Millers82 (13. September 2009)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Hier mal eine leichte Steigerung.


 

Hi, 

kannste mir sagen wie ich auch über 20k Punkte kommen kann mit meinem System?

MfG Millers

PS: ist eine WaKü Vorraussetzung?


----------



## KempA (13. September 2009)

Millers82 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kannste mir sagen wie ich auch über 20k Punkte kommen kann mit meinem System?
> 
> ...




durch cpu- und gpu-übertaktung, eine wakü ist nich zwingend.


----------



## Ü50 (13. September 2009)

@Millers82
deine 4870X2 ist schneller als meine 4850X2, aber wie recell schon schreibt CPU und GPU erhöhen. 
Wenn du deinen CPU nicht zu hoch übertakten willst, reicht ein guter LUKÜ.

Gruß Ü50


----------



## Millers82 (13. September 2009)

@Ü50

danke für den tipp,

könntest du mir n paar daten sagen wie ich im bios das einstelle mit der cpu damit der schneller läuft?

bischen kenn ich mich ja auch shcon aus aber hab mich da noch nie so richtig ran getraut, denke immer das gleich was kaputt geht oder so.

MfG Millers


----------



## Ü50 (13. September 2009)

@Millers82
mit den BIOS Einstellungen kann ich dir nicht helfen, ich kenne dein MOBO nicht und von AMD CPU`s habe ich keine Ahnung. Die Antwort findest du sicherlich hier im Forum. Hier gibt es jede Menge Threats die sich mit dem Übertakten von AMDs beschäftigen.


Hier noch ein Run mit zwei 4850X2.


----------



## ich558 (13. September 2009)

Ich finde das mein Score etwas arg niedrig ist, oder?
Mein System ist nicht optimiert und Sachen wie Sidebar sind auch eingeschaltet. Könnte das ein Grund sein?

@rabit: Wieviel Punkte bzw. FPS erreichst du mit deiner 8800 GTX?


----------



## rabit (13. September 2009)

@ich 558
Schau mal hier

Mit meinem upgedatetem System habe ich folgendes geschafft aber das ist noch nicht Endanschlag!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomeoJ (13. September 2009)

Hey,

so ich habe mal STOCk gebencht...wie geil..noch nichtmal 20k...

grtz

RomeoJ

ps...geht doch, oder??...hmm..mich würde mal der Unterschied von Euch interressieren...von Stock zu ge OC`ed....ich glaueb ich mal mache mal ein Fred auf...das mal was...wieviel 1k Pkt man mehr hat...


----------



## snapstar123 (13. September 2009)

So ich auch mal aber mein System ist zur Zeit etwas zugemüllt.
@RomeoJ das würde mich auch mal Interresieren aber es währe wahrscheinlich nicht ein alzu grosser unterschied wie bei mir.
Habe ja nur 3,4Ghz statt 2,8Ghz und die Graka ist auch nicht stark Übertaktet, ich glaube bei mir wahren es 15600 oder so im nicht Übertaktet zustand also Stock, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## RomeoJ (13. September 2009)

...nunja, bei mir sind es über 10k Pkt mehr... ;...das finde ich schon heftig, wobei die Graka noch nicht max Übertaktet ist...


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. September 2009)

Hmm 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (16499) Q9650 @default + GTX 275 @default 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (18132) Q9650 @3,4GHz + GTX 275 @default 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (20115) Q9650 @4GHz + GTX 275 @default 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (23397) Q9650 @4,5GHz + GTX 275 @752/1586/1305


----------



## snapstar123 (13. September 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> ...nunja, bei mir sind es über 10k Pkt mehr... ;...das finde ich schon heftig, wobei die Graka noch nicht max Übertaktet ist...



Das ist dann schon Extrem, muss mal mein OS wieder neu auflegen denn mein PC ist schon wieder so zugemüllt und die Performance meiner Platte lässt dadurch auch zu wünschen übrig.
Das kann dann wieder ein langer Tag werden und dann mal Stock testen und auch Übertaktet aber mit mehr Takt auf CPU und GPU , Mfg Snapstar

@Blechdesigner das ist schon krass hab ja davon schon gehört das der 06er sehr gut auf viel Takt fährt aber das ist echt krass wieviel unterschied das ausmacht beim 06er, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## RomeoJ (13. September 2009)

@Blechdesigner

...sehr schön...gute Arbeit..auch fett..über 7k mehr... ;

Schade das Quad-SLI nicht unter XP läuft...


----------



## Ü50 (13. September 2009)

@RomeoJ
mit dem Stock werde ich Morgen mal ausprobieren, dann habe ich meinen I7.


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. September 2009)

Ich habe hier noch einen mit ner 8800GTS-512:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(14462) Q9650 @default + 8800GTS-512 @default



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(18988) Q9650 @4,5GHz + 8800GTS-512 @800/1965/1100

*@ RomeoJ*

Einen Thread über die Steigerung der Punkte mit und ohne OC gibt's ja schon (leider keine Punkte, aber immerhin in %) 
*-HIER-*


----------



## Batas (13. September 2009)

Hier mal mein Laptop @ Standard, nur Treiber geändert und schon 1k mehr.


----------



## rabit (13. September 2009)

@Blechdesigner
Gute Arbeit!


----------



## ich558 (13. September 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> @ich 558
> Schau mal hier
> 
> Mit meinem upgedatetem System habe ich folgendes geschafft aber das ist noch nicht Endanschlag!



Danke
Dann werde ich morgen mal mir den gleichen Werten wie du benchen. Hoffe nur meine GTX macht die selben Taktraten mit^^


----------



## RomeoJ (13. September 2009)

@Blechdesigner...axxo...gar nicht gewusst...danke dir...dann eben nicht...dann nur in %..reicht ja..


----------



## Punked (14. September 2009)

Punked schrieb:


> Hey, ich hab die Geforce 8800GTX auf die  angezeigten DefaultWerte geflasht. Bei GPU kann ich nicht mehr höher gehen da gibts ansonsten leider einen Freeze. Bei Memory  bin ich beim Flashen relativ niedrig geblieben, max. ist 1080. Shadertakt ist auch schon am Maximum gibt sonst Artefakte.
> 
> Mit Memory auf 1080 MHZ schaff ich genau 14000 Punkte. Aber irgendwie fehlen da ja irgendwie ein Paar Pünktchen. Liegt das vielleicht am Treiber? Eigentlich sollte meine Geforce doch schneller sein als die Ultra. Ich hab +1.3 % mehr GPU Takt, +7 % mehr Shadertakt und bei 1050 -2.7% Memory Takt. Zusammen ergibt das doch dann ein + von etwa ~6 % gegenüber der Ultra.
> 
> ...


Stimmt meine theoretische Rechnung eigentlich?
Und warum fehlen mir in diesem Sinne noch etwa 500 Punkte?

MFG Punked


----------



## SolidBadBoy (14. September 2009)

hi jungs,

ich steh kurz davor mir nen cpu zu hollen!

nur weis ich nicht welchen den, 810 x4 ,945 x4 o. 720x3 alle phenomII 
könntet ihr mir ein gefallen tun und etwas benchen? also GPU sollte gleich sein!

THX

MfG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (14. September 2009)

8800 GTS 320 MB @ 602/1514/902, ist leider nicht auf dem Screen.


----------



## _hellgate_ (14. September 2009)

@ Solid badboy mom


----------



## _hellgate_ (14. September 2009)

mh wieso steht bei dram fequenzy 666mhz und nicht 1333mh?



Edit: Bild zu groß, max 900 Pixel.

MfG
nemetona


----------



## SolidBadBoy (14. September 2009)

hey thx schonmal für den einen bench^^ 

kannst du mir dein Setup nennen?

weil 12000P krig ich mit 5000x2 @ 3,4Ghz und graka 4870 512MB^^

also ganz wichtig! musst mir die den GPU nennen und CPU u. GPU taktung!

mfg
SolidBadBoy


----------



## _hellgate_ (14. September 2009)

also erstmal ist alles @ stock^^

gpu ist 4850 mit 512mb @ 500 und 993 also untertaktet ^^
und rest ist normal und beachte das ich nur 2gb speicher habe


----------



## Sesfontain (14. September 2009)

durch die Double data rate multipliziert sich das mal zwei
dann kommt das hin


----------



## Pommes (14. September 2009)

Wow um 8:09 durchgebencht 
Da penn ich noch


----------



## SolidBadBoy (15. September 2009)

_hellgate_ schrieb:


> also erstmal ist alles @ stock^^
> 
> gpu ist 4850 mit 512mb @ 500 und 993 also untertaktet ^^
> und rest ist normal und beachte das ich nur 2gb speicher habe




also dann mal respekt das du soviel Punkte raushast!!!

also dann werde ich ja wohl mit dem 945x4 und der 4870 512mb mal locker in die nähe der 20000P kommen   (natrürlich OC )

MfG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. September 2009)

^^Hmm, darauf warte ich denn jetzt mal gespannt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _hellgate_ (15. September 2009)

wieviele punkte würdes brigen wenn icha uf 3,5Ghz oc-en würde?

weil meiner schon bei 3,3 GHz iwie unstabil wird


----------



## SolidBadBoy (15. September 2009)

_hellgate_ schrieb:


> wieviele punkte würdes brigen wenn icha uf 3,5Ghz oc-en würde?
> 
> weil meiner schon bei 3,3 GHz iwie unstabil wird




naja hast du schon die spannung angehoben? o. nur taktrate angehoben?

weil wenn du mal bedenkst das sind schon 1,2Ghz mehr bei gleicher spannung das ist schon etwas viel!
also ich würde etwas spannung mit anheben falls du auf 3,5Ghz willst.

ich gebe dir mal ein Bsp. angenommen er verbraucht 1,3V was du bei CPU-Z ablesen kannst, musst du ihn um auf die 3,5Ghz auf 1,35 setzen.
*also da jeder CPU einzigartig ist und z.b. das selbe model auch ohne spannungsanhebung auf 3,5Ghz kommt kann ich dir das nicht garantieren das er somit stabil läuft! aber zu 99% wird er stabil laufen!  also keine sorgen machen.

und falls jetzt jemand meint er müsste sich hier gegen mich setzen weil ich den cpu net kenn sag ich ihm mal jetzt im voraus:

ich taste mich so an die perfekt CPU spannung an!!! schließlich bin ich in der katergorie 5000x2 der beste und hab die niedrigste spannung 

*MfG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## _hellgate_ (15. September 2009)

asoo aber ich kann die spannung nicht anheben das ist es ja, voll kacke

ist alles auf auto da kann ich nichts auf manuell ändenrn....


----------



## SolidBadBoy (15. September 2009)

doch kannst du mach mir mal bitte ein pic von deinem Bios

also nimm cam und strate den PC neu geh ins Bios und mach ein schönes PIC 

MfG
Solid


----------



## _hellgate_ (15. September 2009)

okeey mom


----------



## Ü50 (15. September 2009)

Mal ein I7 mit 1,088V.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (15. September 2009)

also ich mein Bios menu wo die einstellungen CPU vornehmen kannst!
nicht die MAIN vom Bios die ist nutzlos 

MFG
SOLID


----------



## _hellgate_ (15. September 2009)

ja schon klar ^^

am besten die lüfter drehzahl xD


----------



## Boti261980 (16. September 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Hmm, darauf warte ich denn jetzt mal gespannt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
http://img1.abload.de/img/3dm06-955397ghzgtx285od6ek.jpg



Vergeßt Bitte nicht, dass unter Vista der CPU Score um einiges schlechter ausfällt wie unter XP!


----------



## Ü50 (16. September 2009)

Ein Run für zwischendurch


----------



## 8800 GT (16. September 2009)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Ein Run für zwischendurch


na da geht aber noch einiges, bin mal gespannt..


----------



## Asgard007 (17. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich hab da mal ne frage.
Ich habe einen E8400 Prozi, mit 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher und 2 x 9600 GT OC GrKa in meinem Rechner
bei 3dMark06 habe ich ca.14600 Punkte sollte aber um die 18000 Punkte haben.
Warum? 
Die vergleichs rechner auf der Internet Seite haben halt alle um die 18000 Punkte.
Meine Frage was habe ich falsch gemacht oder wie kann ich die leistung steigern.

Danke schon mal im Voraus..


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. September 2009)

hasst du deinen e8400 auch auf 4,5ghz übertaktet wenn nicht dann hasst du jetzt die antwort


----------



## Asgard007 (17. September 2009)

ne habe ich nicht hab ihn nur auf 3,4 ghz übertaktet.
Kann ich den denn so weit übertakten ohne des es ihn zerreist?

Macht der Prozi so viel Punkte aus?


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. September 2009)

ich schaff mit meiner 4850er grad so 13000punkte wegen meinen e6400@3,2ghz, aber es gibt viele die haben nen quad oder i7 übertacktet und die haben über 20000punkte

der 3dmark soll zwar ein grafikbenchmark sein aber dafür ist er viel zu prozessorlastig 

darum scheis drauf und lass den prozi so, in spielen wirst du da keinen unterschied feststellen


----------



## Asgard007 (17. September 2009)

OK vielen Danke für die Antwort.
Das mit dem unterschied in den Spielen ist mir auch klar (eigentlich ist es mir auch egal).
Hat mich nur interisiert, fande mein ergebnis halt komisch.

nochmals vielen Dank.

Grüße


----------



## Ü50 (17. September 2009)

@8800GT
Ich muss mich leider mit der CPU noch etwas beherschen, da ist noch der Box drauf.
Meine neue Wakü ist noch nicht da.


----------



## Sesfontain (17. September 2009)

was haste denn für ein Board ?


----------



## Ü50 (17. September 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> was haste denn für ein Board ?


Meist du mich?


----------



## Sesfontain (17. September 2009)

genau
Ich bin gerade noch dabei die 20K zu knacken 
Immerhin schon ah dran ,Turbo an und es klappt


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. September 2009)

Das hab ich ja fast mit ner GTS 250 gehabt


----------



## Ü50 (17. September 2009)

@ Sesfontain
ASUS Rampage II Extreme.


----------



## PitBull (17. September 2009)

DualCore:

QuadCore:


----------



## Pommes (17. September 2009)

Altes Windows, alte Treiner, alter PC, frisches Ergebnis


----------



## Ü50 (17. September 2009)

Ich habe da auch noch was.
Mit Box und Zusatzbelüftung


----------



## snajdan (19. September 2009)

Endlich mein Core i5 da und muss sagen mal eben locker 2k punkte mehr gemacht als mit meinem Q9650 @ 3,6GHz.....


----------



## ghostadmin (19. September 2009)

Hier mal mein Ergebnis:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-jenes-1518-picture25234-zwischenablage01.png

Ist jetzt nicht die Welt, aber naja^^


----------



## Ü50 (19. September 2009)

So langsam komme ich höher.


----------



## Doom (20. September 2009)

@ Snajdan der i5 geht ja richtig ab (: könnte vielleicht einer ma nen bench posten mit nem Dualcore 2.5ghz-2.8ghz  und ner gtx260?


----------



## Ü50 (20. September 2009)

Nochmal eine Steigerung mit meinem I7.


----------



## Sesfontain (21. September 2009)

Im 20K Club angekommen


----------



## Pommes (21. September 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> Im 20K Club angekommen



*iii* Das Windows ist ja hässlich *iiiii*


----------



## Sesfontain (21. September 2009)

vista tuned 
Wie du siehst hat es jett geklappt mein Board ist 100% Kaltsrta prob frei


----------



## Micha-Stylez (21. September 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> Im 20K Club angekommen




Da geht aber noch einiges 

Mfg Micha


----------



## Sesfontain (21. September 2009)

das kommt noch  das war nur nach dem Biosflash ein kurzer Proberun ,einfach mal den bCLK hoch und Ram Multi runter ansosten nur Spannungen gefixed
Vorher wollte mein Board nicht sofort mit hohen BCLK (über 150) starten und mehr als 180 mliefennicht 
Um nicht OT zu sein :
Hier mal mein Standard score


----------



## Ü50 (21. September 2009)

Ein Ergebnis nach drei Std. benchen


----------



## Sesfontain (21. September 2009)

bald eröffnen wir den 30K Klub


----------



## Ü50 (21. September 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> bald eröffnen wir den 30K Klub


Fehlt ja nicht mehr viel, jedoch spielen meine Rams nicht mehr lange mit.
Sch.... Timings.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (21. September 2009)

1,5 V für 211 Bclk 

Ist das nicht ein wenig viel ???



Mfg Micha


----------



## Ü50 (21. September 2009)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> 1,5 V für 211 Bclk
> 
> Ist das nicht ein wenig viel ???
> 
> ...



Ich war vorher höher als 211 Bclk, habe V  vergessen runter zu setzen


----------



## Sesfontain (21. September 2009)

Wie viel BCLK haste denn getestet?Hast du etwa vrher noch mehr Punkte geschafft?

CPI@3,15GHz


----------



## Ü50 (21. September 2009)

@ Sesfontain

ja es war über 30K. Dann ging das Telefon, und ich habe mein Sys runter gefahren ohne ein Screenshot zu machen 
Werde es Morgen nochmal versuchen.


----------



## True Monkey (22. September 2009)

Haa.....ich mal mit ein Hammerscore 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was das besondere daran ist ?......ich bin der einzigste bis jetzt der zwei 8400 GS/G98 im SLI zum laufen gebracht hat.


----------



## oglogo (23. September 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Haa.....ich mal mit ein Hammerscore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Du bist auch bestimmt der einzige der zwei 8400 GS/G89 hat^^


----------



## True Monkey (23. September 2009)

^^Hihi ich habe auch zwei 8400Gs /G86 

....und noch eine ganze Menge anderer Multiple Gespanne


----------



## Ü50 (23. September 2009)

@True
komme Trotz I7 und stärker Karte nicht an dich ran
Werde es jedoch weiter versuchen


----------



## tobi757 (24. September 2009)

Bei der 8500Gt sollte aber auch noch ordentlich was gehen


----------



## True Monkey (24. September 2009)

Mal eine neue .....von der ich aber enttäuscht bin ....dachte die kann mehr

4770er




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (25. September 2009)

Von der 8800GT bin ich aber angenehm überrascht.


----------



## Sesfontain (25. September 2009)

True hast du beim Speicher nicht noch luft?


----------



## reiner.oehl (25. September 2009)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Von der 8800GT bin ich aber angenehm überrascht.


wie unfair..komme mit meiner bei übertaktung von CPU und Gpu nicht mal  an die 14k grenze (13720Points)


----------



## True Monkey (25. September 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> True hast du beim Speicher nicht noch luft?


 
Negativ......das ist eine Sapphire bei der ist der ram schon ausgenutzt.

Mal schauen ob ich nicht noch eine bessere finde von einen anderen Hersteller 

Ich habe auch eine 88er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sesfontain (26. September 2009)

Die Top von Asus sollte auf jeden Fall besser gehen , in der Extreme hatten die ja super Ergebnisse damit


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. September 2009)

Hmm, jetzt mit meinem i7, weiß leider nicht was ich davon halten soll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(i7 860@3GHz + HT u. Turbo)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(i7 860@3GHz ohne HT u. ohne Turbo)


----------



## Ü50 (26. September 2009)

@Blechdesigner
da können noch nicht viele mitreden. Mobo 1156 Sockel wird noch eine Weile dauern bis du vergleichen kannst.


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. September 2009)

Naja, mal schauen wie sich das hier noch entwickelt 

Hier mal ein Mini-Vergleich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Q9650 @ 4GHz + GTX 275 @ default



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Core i7 @ 3,5GHz + GTX 275 @ default


----------



## True Monkey (26. September 2009)

Buhuuu ....will endlich das mein Board kommt 

Und was geht bei 4Ghz mit dem i7 ?


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. September 2009)

Hab's leider noch nicht ausprobiert, kommt aber noch 

Muss mich ja erst langsam an die neue Materie herantasten,
für was welche Spannung ist und so, obwohl es sehr sehr wenige Einstellungen im vergleich zur Sockel 775 Platform geworden sind


----------



## Ü50 (27. September 2009)

Ich habe mich jetzt mal mit den Timings beschäftigt, sowie mit meinem V Core. Mit meinem jetzigen V Core sieht es schon besser aus.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (27. September 2009)

3Way Sli unter Win7 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Micha


----------



## Ü50 (27. September 2009)

@ Micha
 ich habe noch einen unter Vista


----------



## Sesfontain (27. September 2009)

war das der telefonanruf reloaded Bench?


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (27. September 2009)

Ich habe 8744 Punkte mit HD 2900GT und Phenom X4 9650

Ist das eigendlich normal das man nur 1-3 Fps im Cpu Benchmark hat


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. September 2009)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Ist das eigendlich normal das man nur 1-3 Fps im Cpu Benchmark hat




Ja, selbst mit nem 4,5GHz i7 bekomm ich gerade so mal die 6 zu sehen


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (27. September 2009)

Und ich dachte schon das mein 3d mark 06 irgendwie ein problem mit 4 kernern hat und nur einen kern ausnutzt^^


----------



## True Monkey (27. September 2009)

Meine erste AGP 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. September 2009)

So, jetzt mal der i7-860 @ 4GHz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(ohne HT)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(mit HT)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hier zum Vergleich mit einem Q9650 @ 4,34GHz


----------



## Micha-Stylez (28. September 2009)

Hab auch noch nen SLI Score , knapp an 30 k vorbei 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mfg Micha


----------



## Prostore (28. September 2009)

eine frage sind die punkte vom 3d mark gut die ich habe? zu dem system
SM2.0 Score: 4320
HDR/SM3.0 Score: 3410
Cpu Score: 4426
9849 3DMARKs

Habe alle auf hoch gestelle AAx8 anstrop 16:10

Mfg Patrick ;D


----------



## Micha-Stylez (28. September 2009)

Prostore schrieb:


> eine frage sind die punkte vom 3d mark gut die ich habe? zu dem system
> SM2.0 Score: 4320
> HDR/SM3.0 Score: 3410
> Cpu Score: 4426
> ...




Wenn du einigermaßen Vergleich möchtest , dann kannst du am besten die Einstellungen des 3D Mark 06 auf Default lassen.

Da eigentlich jeder so bencht , kann man dann auch gucken ob die Punktzahl okay ist oder auch nicht.


Mfg Micha


----------



## Prostore (28. September 2009)

auf default habe ich 14k gesamt punkte  is das ok ?


----------



## Prostore (28. September 2009)

sry doppel gepostet-.-


----------



## Batas (28. September 2009)

Mein E6750 is gerade bei 3,7 GHz und will schon 1,55 Volt  Naja für einmal die Benchreihe durchlaufen lassen wird es schon gehen. (3,8 GHz gehen nicht, zu wenig Spannung -> PC fährt nicht mehr hoch)


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. September 2009)

Und noch ein Vergleich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Q9650 @ 4,5GHz + GTX275 @ 750|1580|1300



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 i7-860 @ 4,0GHz + GTX275 @ 745|1575|1290


----------



## True Monkey (28. September 2009)

^^Noch keine zweite da oder kann das Board kein SLI ?


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. September 2009)

Hey, schön wäre es mal auszuprobieren  aber wer schenkt mir die Graka('s)?

Entweder eine 8600GTS-256, eine 8800GT-512 o. eine GTX275. Sponsoren sind immer willkommen


----------



## Chrisch (29. September 2009)

Intel Core i5-750 @ 4GHz
2GB DDR3-2000 8-9-8-24
Asus P55 Mainboard
2 x GF GTX 260 @ 729/1458/1150

*3DMark06 @ 1920x1200 - 8xAA / 16xAF*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*3DMark06 @ def. Settings*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (29. September 2009)

^^Da pack ich doch mal meine alten 88er drunter 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrisch (29. September 2009)

Und jetzt das ganze nochmal @ 1920x1200 - 8xAA / 16xAF  

Die standard Settings vom 3DMark sind eh überwiegend CPU limitierend


----------



## True Monkey (29. September 2009)

^^Ist mir schon klar .....genauso wie der Vantage aufdeckt wie gut die Karten wirklich sind 

Aber ein wenig mehr geht schon noch...zwei 98er




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder zwei 4850x2 aber nur mit ein E8600 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrisch (29. September 2009)

Ich glaub ich muss morgen oder Mittwoch mal andere Geschütze auffahren


----------



## True Monkey (29. September 2009)

^^Ist bei mir gerade im Aufbau ....aber ein wenig dauert es noch


----------



## Chrisch (29. September 2009)

ich hab da noch was schönes in petto, so mit 6 Kerne und so  

Und Mittwoch dürfte noch ne 3te GTX kommen


----------



## True Monkey (29. September 2009)

^^ich habe deine Cpu-z von den Core schon gesehen 

Aber nun ja ...ich glaube ich positioniere mich auch ganz gut


----------



## Kr0n05 (29. September 2009)

ihr seid alle gut....

Jeder so wie er es kann!!!


----------



## Wargrown (1. Oktober 2009)

*3DMark06* | powerkiller94 | 16590 | Phenom II 955 BE @ 3655 MHz | Sapphire Radeon HD 4870 Toxic @ 800 / 1005 | 4 GiByte DDR2 443 MHz | Link |


----------



## Sesfontain (5. Oktober 2009)

wie kann das kommen?
Ich hatte mit dem 190.38 alles standard noch über 20K Punkte
mit 191.07 nur noch ca. 18K


----------



## True Monkey (5. Oktober 2009)

^^vllt vergessen im Treiber die Tweaks wieder einzustellen ?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. Oktober 2009)

Mal alles motiviert in der GTX ...
endlich die 10K übersprungen .... allerdings warens ohne GrakaOC auch nicht viel weniger.
Das XP hat am meisten gebracht.


----------



## Sesfontain (5. Oktober 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^vllt vergessen im Treiber die Tweaks wieder einzustellen ?



vorher hatte ich auch keine drinne ,Treiber waren in beiden Fällen auf Die Anwendung entscheidet
auch VSync war deaktiviert


----------



## Pommes (5. Oktober 2009)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Mal alles motiviert in der GTX ...
> endlich die 10K übersprungen .... allerdings warens ohne GrakaOC auch nicht viel weniger.
> Das XP hat am meisten gebracht.



Welche Endgeschwindigkeit hat der AMD?


----------



## True Monkey (5. Oktober 2009)

High End 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sesfontain (5. Oktober 2009)

Oha^^
Ich habe 6200LE und Pentium 4 3.06Gz getestet..
154 3D Marks 
Gibts das Wallpaper auch in FullHD?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. Oktober 2009)

Jo, "Full High End"

Wie Endgeschwindigkeit ?! So wie er da ist .... is ja wohl mehr als genug oder wat ?!  

Nee, dat muss sich nochmal ändern ... mit dem Prozzi .... bin aber noch nich schlüssig.
Aber egal, dann folgt nen Pic. (Vielleicht dann sogar mit 12K  )


----------



## Pommes (5. Oktober 2009)

Asoo.. hab ma richtig hingeguckt. Du has ja auch noch so ne 65nm Bratpfanne am werkeln^^


----------



## Micha-Stylez (5. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal ein 9600GT SLI Gespann 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Micha


----------



## DerMav (5. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal ne GTX260OC + AMD PhenomII X4 940 BlackEdition @ 3,6GHz under Win7.
Komisch, dass 3DMARK06 3GHz anzeigt

Ist das Ergebnis OK? Und wie stelle ich den Treiber perfekt für 3DMARK ein?
Hab derzeit die V190.38 drauf





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. Oktober 2009)

7600 GS SLI


----------



## RomeoJ (5. Oktober 2009)

So..auch mal gebencht...@klutten danke, meine 5870 kommt übermorgen leider erst...

Aber knapp 16k.....geht doch mit einer GTX8800...


----------



## Micha-Stylez (5. Oktober 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> So..auch mal gebencht...@klutten danke, meine 5870 kommt übermorgen leider erst...
> 
> Aber knapp 16k.....geht doch mit einer GTX8800...




Na wer hat da denn 12 Threads ? 

Prollo 


Mfg Micha


----------



## RomeoJ (5. Oktober 2009)

...nunja...hihi...wer kann, der soll... ;...bald geht es richtig ab, wenn die vernünftige GraKa da ist... ;


----------



## Chrisch (6. Oktober 2009)

Hmm...

irgendwie bringt die 3te Graka nicht viel


----------



## Sesfontain (6. Oktober 2009)

Wo habt ihr nur alle eure 6-Kerner her?
Ich denke unter XP ,solltest du 30K schaffen


----------



## Chrisch (6. Oktober 2009)

XP kann kein 3-Way SLI und XP ist die 3D Leistung schlechter 

Alles schon probiert


----------



## Sesfontain (6. Oktober 2009)

Achso ,ich dachte das geht ,die meisten nutzen ja XP für benchrekorde z.b. in 3DM06
So scharf auf die 30K?Taktmäßig sollte bei den 260ern doch noch mehr gehen ,oder?


----------



## Chrisch (6. Oktober 2009)

och, die 30k sollten auch so drin sein. Dazu muss die CPU nur nen bissel höher getaktet werden 

Naja, die nächsten Tage mal dran setzen. Erstmal muss anderes fertig


----------



## freakyd84 (6. Oktober 2009)

hmm, meine radeon 5870 kriegt sage und schreibe 4 punkte weniger als mein 4870er gespannt XD genau 19500 points, muahahahaha


----------



## Micha-Stylez (6. Oktober 2009)

29,6 K mit 275 GTX SLI  unter Windows XP. Also Single und SLI bzw Crossfire würde ich immer unter XP benchen sonst gehen viel Punkte verloren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Micha


----------



## Doom (6. Oktober 2009)

hier mal was von mir denke die Punkte sollten okay sein


----------



## DerMav (6. Oktober 2009)

DerMav schrieb:


> Hier mal ne GTX260OC + AMD PhenomII X4 940 BlackEdition @ 3,6GHz under Win7.
> Komisch, dass 3DMARK06 3GHz anzeigt
> 
> Ist das Ergebnis OK? Und wie stelle ich den Treiber perfekt für 3DMARK ein?
> ...





Illegaler push


----------



## FortunaGamer (7. Oktober 2009)

Habe jetzt ein par mal 3D Mark 2006 durch laufen lassen. CPU ist auf standart mit Turbo Modus. Grafikkarten Treiber sind die 191.07.

GPU: 	711 MHz
	1128 MHz
	1440 Mhz
15852 Punkte

GPU	720 MHz
	1130 MHz
	1440 MHz
16355 Punkte

GPU	720 MHz
	1140 MHz
	1450 MHz
16312 Punkte

GPU	725 MHz
	1150 MHz
	1450 MHz
15668 Punkte

Welche sind die besten Treiben?
CPU OC wird bald noch kommen


----------



## RomeoJ (7. Oktober 2009)

So mein erster STOCK und Clear CMOS run...hihi...dann mal gucken, was ich rausbügeln kann...


----------



## True Monkey (7. Oktober 2009)

^^Na dann zeig uns mal was die zwei Sahnestücke können


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal was neues von mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (7. Oktober 2009)

Netter Score 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich will die Graka auch haben 


Mfg Micha


----------



## Ü50 (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe auch noch etwas neues.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (7. Oktober 2009)

Hast du uns den nicht schon mal gezeigt ?

Brauchst du wirklich 1,5V für 212 BCLK  Wenn ja hast nen schlechten D0 erwischt ^^

Wie hälst du den i7 dann noch kühl frag ich mich ?


Mfg Micha


----------



## RomeoJ (7. Oktober 2009)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch etwas neues.



heftig...die gehen wohl richtig geil ab...so ein Quad-CF gespann....

..ich brauch dringend eine XP / Windows / bench Edition....möchte keiner von euch mal so eine uppen und reinstellen..???


----------



## True Monkey (7. Oktober 2009)

So bei den ganzen High End Ergebnissen muß ich mal gegensteuern 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wehe es motzt einer ....dann bau ich gleich die zweite rein und zeig euch was SLI ist


----------



## Micha-Stylez (7. Oktober 2009)

Verdammt True , du haust uns hier die 2k um die Ohren als wäre es nichts

Sag bloß du hast auch noch ne zweite davon ? Dann wollen wir aber die 5k fallen sehen 


Mfg Micha


----------



## True Monkey (7. Oktober 2009)

^^morgen ist sie da  

aber schau das sind zwei 8400 GS  (G98)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwie läuft SLI auf einem P55 mal so richtig besch....  (hätte ich mal lieber das Asus Supercomputer dingens genommen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (7. Oktober 2009)

^^Andere SLI Modi testen (Treiber) oder anderen Treiber.

Wie sieht es im Vantage aus ?


----------



## Micha-Stylez (7. Oktober 2009)

@ True ich frag mich immer wo du die ganzen Low End Karten weg bekommst , die kaufst du dir doch net alle oder ?


@ Blechdesigner  Die Karten sind ja auch nur mit 8 Lanes angebunden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Micha


----------



## True Monkey (7. Oktober 2009)

was heißt da low end 

So wenig schaff ich auch mit High End Karten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weißt du was die kostet ?


----------



## Micha-Stylez (7. Oktober 2009)

RESPECKT 

Was die kosten weiß ich  , ja  Ou man du bencht auch alles was in deinen PCI-E Slot passt 

Finde ich gut 

Mach ja weiter so.


Mfg Micha


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Oktober 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Wie sieht es im Vantage aus ?



Da schaut es schonmal ein wenig besser aus, GPU-Score: Einzelkarte mit OC ~14k und das Doppelpack ohne OC ~21k

(jetzt brauch ich nur noch ein OC-Tool was sich mit dem neuen Treiber verträgt)


----------



## Micha-Stylez (7. Oktober 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Da schaut es schonmal ein wenig besser aus, GPU-Score: Einzelkarte mit OC ~14k und das Doppelpack ohne OC ~21k
> 
> (jetzt brauch ich nur noch ein OC-Tool was sich mit dem neuen Treiber verträgt)




Evga Precision Tool ?? Das funzt super auch mit Multi GPU und den neuen Treibern. 


Mfg Micha


----------



## True Monkey (7. Oktober 2009)

^^Download: GPU Tool Beta - GPU Tool, Grafikkarten-Tool, Beta

nimm das


----------



## DonBes (7. Oktober 2009)

der true schafft es auch immer wieder,mir ein lächeln auf die backen zu zaubern


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Oktober 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^ nimm das



Cool mit dem Teil kann ich sogar die Spannung von meiner KFA² ändern


----------



## True Monkey (8. Oktober 2009)

Hihi........ich ahnte es 


mal eine ganz ganz alte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:Warum habe ich da eigentlich zweimal das selbe CPU-z ?.........jaja der ALk


----------



## freakyd84 (8. Oktober 2009)

@monkey: ich schick dir glei meine geforce256, da kannst du die auch ma fix benchen XD ach nee, geht ja nicht, agp -.- wenn die als pci-e gibt, bench du die bestimmt auch oder?  

tolle benches von dir, weiter so


----------



## FortunaGamer (8. Oktober 2009)

Habe mal meinen i7 auf 3.2 Ghz übertaktet und schon über 2000 Punkte mehr. Mal sehen ob ich die 20K knacken kann ich hoffe es. Sind das jetzt schon viele Punkte?


----------



## True Monkey (8. Oktober 2009)

^^Jepp....mit ein 775er Sys brauchte ich 4Ghz um mit einer 260er auf 20k zu kommen.


----------



## FortunaGamer (8. Oktober 2009)

Wochende werde ich es versuche auf über 4 GHz zu kommen dann  werden die 20000 auf jeden fall fallen.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (8. Oktober 2009)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Habe mal meinen i7 auf 3.2 Ghz übertaktet und schon über 2000 Punkte mehr. Mal sehen ob ich die 20K knacken kann ich hoffe es. Sind das jetzt schon viele Punkte?




hi

bitte schalt HT wieder an^^ da gehen dir ne menge Punkte flöten!

ansonsten geb doch mal richtig stoff(1,072V gibt es bei mir garnicht)


----------



## FortunaGamer (8. Oktober 2009)

Ok, gut zu wissen werde ich mal ausprobieren das ist ja kein großes Problem das wieder einzuschalten. Dann könnte ich die 20k noch schneller schaffen.


----------



## Falco (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute
Ich habe gerade mal 3D Mark 06 durchlaufen lassen!
Ist diese Score OK für dieses System? Die CPU bremst anscheint stark, oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (8. Oktober 2009)

^^Jepp

schau mal so eine Karte mit einem Dual bei 3Ghz (Intel )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzard (8. Oktober 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Jepp
> 
> schau mal so eine Karte mit einem Dual bei 3Ghz (Intel )



Ein E8600 mit 3GHZ? Hast den extra untertaktet


----------



## True Monkey (8. Oktober 2009)

^^klar 

ich kann auch in die andere Richtung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit richtig netten Ram


----------



## Falco (8. Oktober 2009)

Poser 

Mist ich brauch unbedingt ne neue CPU!

Welche ist eigentlich die neuste version von 3D Mark 06? Link???


----------



## True Monkey (8. Oktober 2009)

^^Was heißt da Poser 

schau mal die gleiche Karte auf i7 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und jetzt drehe ich mal auf .......SLI 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist Posen


----------



## Falco (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich könnte heulen

I need a fast CPUuuuuu! 


Könntest du mir trotzdem mal bitte ein Link zur neusten Version geben zum download? Oder haste noch mehr zum Posen?


----------



## True Monkey (8. Oktober 2009)

Haha....ich könnte stundenlang weitermachen ....klick mal auf meine sig  

aber hier die aktuellsten patches 

Futuremark stellt Juni-Updates für 3DMark- und PCMark-Benchmarks bereit - Update: Full-Install-Packages Online - Benchmark, Update, 3DMark, PCMark, Vantage


----------



## Falco (8. Oktober 2009)

Danke


----------



## Ü50 (8. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal meine lahme 8800GT


----------



## Revoller (8. Oktober 2009)

Was müsste ich denn mit meiner 275GTX umgefähr fürn richtwert in Verbindung mit dem E6750 erreichen`?


----------



## FortunaGamer (9. Oktober 2009)

@Eiswolf93
Ich habe mal HT wieder eingeschalten und ich habe weniger Punkte als vorher woran liegt das denn?
Heute werde ich mal auf 3.6 oder 4.0 Ghz übertakten der Ram läuft schon auf 1600 Mhz.


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. Oktober 2009)

@ FortunaGamer

Schau mal *hier* (auf die einzelnen Scores) 

Das gleicht sich aber bei steigendem Takt der CPU wieder aus und man erzielt mit HT im Endeffekt mehr Punkte.


----------



## FortunaGamer (9. Oktober 2009)

Ah danke Blechdesigner.
Habe jetzt noch mal laufen lassen kommen immer noch etwas weniger rauss, ich werde das mal weiter verfolgen was bei 3.6 GHz passieren wird, wenn Ht an ist oder aus ist.


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. Oktober 2009)

Da habe ich schonmal etwas vorbereitet 

Schau *hier* (so langsam kommt es in die Gänge)


----------



## FortunaGamer (9. Oktober 2009)

Vorbereite ist sehr gut xD
Der unterschied ist so gut wie gar nicht erkennbar. Da ist es fast egal ob HT an oder aus ist.


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. Oktober 2009)

Naja, wenn es um Punkte und Wertungen geht können in diesem Fall ~340Punkte schon fast Welten bedeuten


----------



## FortunaGamer (9. Oktober 2009)

Das ist mir kla, aber ich brauchte um an Punkte mit meinem System bei 3D Mark 2006 ran zukommen muss ich meinen i7 auf 4,5 GHz bis 5,0 GHz übertaktet, dafür brauche ich Trockeneis oder Ln². Das wird noch was dauern bis ich mal so Benchmarke.


----------



## kmf (9. Oktober 2009)

Prozessor @ 4Ghz, Grafik @ default. Treiber Qualität high u. Clamp. 

Später mach ich vielleicht noch einen Durchlauf mit übertakteten Grafikkarten. Aber viel mehr wirds damit auch net.


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. Oktober 2009)

"GrafikkarteN"? Plural? Für 2xGTX280 wär das aber krass wenig Score...


----------



## kmf (9. Oktober 2009)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> "GrafikkarteN"? Plural? Für 2xGTX280 wär das aber krass wenig Score...


Ich hab halt kein i7 Sys. Die Karten werden in 3DMark06 vom Prozessor derbst ausgebremst.


----------



## True Monkey (9. Oktober 2009)

Hmm zwei 88er(stock) mit Q9650




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und eine 260er




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, schade fast 28k, aber nur fast 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomeoJ (10. Oktober 2009)

Jepp dito ...~*27.7k Pkt*....und das unter *Windows 7* und keine bench XP version... ; desweiteren mit einem Xeon...nicht i9.. ;

achtet nicht auf die VCore..ich wollte einfach benchen... und nicht testen...die CPU kann das ab... 

mals chauen was dann mit 2 x 5870 los ist....und vielleicht uppt ja mal einer eine bench XP oder so...*seufz*..

grtz


----------



## True Monkey (10. Oktober 2009)

Na ja ....ist ja auch nur eine 250er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. Oktober 2009)

@ RomeoJ

Häh...

...i9??? Wer??? Ist zwar nen 860'er und mein armes SLI lutscht sich seine Kraft auf dem P55 aus nur 2*8 Lanes. 

Aber naja, mein Sys ist auf jede Fälle schneller als nen Xeon @ ~4,6GHz und pipapo  Sorry


----------



## Sesfontain (10. Oktober 2009)

Er hat einen i9, kam hier im Thread mal vor ,glaube ich


----------



## RomeoJ (10. Oktober 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> @ RomeoJ
> 
> Häh...
> 
> ...



hä....was willst du ...ja, digger..du hast den Ferrari....

LOOL...erst lesen, dann antworten...ich meine mich, ich habe noch den i9 gebencht, und der ging nicht so, wie mein Xeon von @klutten...

Also, immer ruhig bleiben,brauner.... du und dein soooo schnelleres System wie alle Xeon´s alla 4.6Ghz...



Sesfontain schrieb:


> Er hat einen i9, kam hier im Thread mal vor ,glaube ich



Danke...also habe ich nicht unverständlich geschrieben vorhin... ;


----------



## Sesfontain (10. Oktober 2009)

nene
Ich lese allerdings auch jede Seite ich suchtie


----------



## RomeoJ (10. Oktober 2009)

jepp ich auch...und manchmal ist es sehr extrem... ;

also

@blechdesigner

...nicht pers. nehmen....ist nunmal spät, udn da lese ich auch nicht mehr richtig....

...das DITO, was du wahrscheinlich falsch verstanden hast, war auf die Punkte bezogen....

..sry...wenn es falsch rüber kam...aber man muss nicht mit einem Porsche "prollen" wenn man nur ein Skoda Motor drinen hat...


----------



## Micha-Stylez (10. Oktober 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Aber naja, mein Sys ist auf jede Fälle schneller als nen Xeon @ ~4,6GHz und pipapo  Sorry



Guck am hier , i7 920 @ 4,5 GHz und glatte 600 CPU Punkte mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bring deinen i7 860 auch ma auf 4,5GHz dann ziehen wir einen Vergleich ?

Mfg Micha


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. Oktober 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> @ RomeoJ
> 
> Häh...
> 
> Aber naja, mein Sys ist auf jede Fälle schneller als nen Xeon @ ~4,6GHz und pipapo  Sorry




soso, du pwnst also nen Xeon auf 4,6GHz, nur komisch das ich deine CPU punkte schon mit 4,2GHz hab


----------



## True Monkey (10. Oktober 2009)

.....Trubel im Hühnerstall .....

Ihr habt schon gesehen das RomeoJ unter Win7 ist


----------



## RomeoJ (10. Oktober 2009)

Ist doch latte...spass an der freut ist das Motto...

Und ihr wisst aber, das die CPU Pkt sehr ausschlagend mit dem BS zutun hat, oder ??..also den Einstellungen, die man da so machen kann..etc..primär also nichst mit dem Takt...

EDIT://

@true....jau hast deine Schäfchen mal wieder nicht im griff...kaum ist der Alk alle, gibt es megga und gemorra.... *fg...


----------



## Micha-Stylez (10. Oktober 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Und ihr wisst aber, das die CPU Pkt sehr ausschlagend mit dem BS zutun hat, oder ??..also den Einstellungen, die man da so machen kann..etc..primär also nichst mit dem Takt...



Ist so auch nicht richtig , da alle Score´s(Blechdesigner, D!´s und auch Meiner) unter XP entstehen kann man die schon vergleichen 

Mit deinem natürlich nicht da du unter win7 bencht.

Hier macht keiner Trouble oder sonstiges , natürlich zählt der Spaß Faktor  und Bier ist noch mehr als genug da  

Mfg Micha


----------



## True Monkey (10. Oktober 2009)

Klar zählt hier der Spassfaktor 

Sonst würde ich nicht sowas benchen ....7300 SE ....und zeigen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomeoJ (10. Oktober 2009)

AMEN...oder..ARMEN....

...hihi...egal...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Prost...und nun happy benching... ;


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. Oktober 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Aber naja, mein Sys ist auf jede Fälle schneller als nen Xeon @ ~4,6GHz und pipapo  Sorry



Wer das jetzt nicht in die richtige Richtung verstanden hat, der tut mir jetzt ganz ehrlich leid... 

...ich sehe da nicht sowas dahinter:  oder sowas: 

Sarkasmus, ist manchmal schwer zu verstehen und lässt sich unter Umständen hier auch nicht vernüftig darstellen(mit Hilfe jener Teile).

Ich bin doch kein 12jähriges Kind mehr was sagt: MEINS IST ABER AUF JEDEN FALL SCHNELLER.


----------



## Sesfontain (10. Oktober 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Klar zählt hier der Spassfaktor
> 
> Sonst würde ich nicht sowas benchen ....7300 SE ....und zeigen
> 
> ...



Aber die Übertaktung der graka ist schon ganz ordentlich 
Ich hatte mal mit der 6200LE von 350/500 auf 480/650 getaktet ,war sogar noch stabil
Dank Pentium 4 3,06Ghz habs aer magere 50Punkte mehr


----------



## RomeoJ (10. Oktober 2009)

ssöööönnn...@blechdesigner....das hätte mich auch echt enttäuscht, wenn du auf einmal so agro wärst...aber hast recht...ironie ist schwer zu schreiben...


----------



## True Monkey (10. Oktober 2009)

@Sesfontain
Hihi.....das kann ich auch mit anderen ....7500 LE 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomeoJ (10. Oktober 2009)

soo..dann ich auch mal, meine Zwischen benchlische Maschine...mit der ich immer online bin, wenn mein Desktop mal wieder nach neuer HW schreit...

geht ab wie Zäpfchen....


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. Oktober 2009)

@ True 

Wird der Speicher nicht immer bei den kleinen DDR2 Karten von GPU-Z falsch ausgelesen?


----------



## True Monkey (10. Oktober 2009)

^^Pssssst...


----------



## Hakenden (10. Oktober 2009)

15136 Punkte @ 1680x1050 8xAA 16xAF 

mit ner HD5850 und nem Phenom II X4 940 @ 3,2 GHZ


----------



## Coffy (10. Oktober 2009)

So heut muss mal ne GTX260 dran glauben, mal sehen was ich rauskitzeln kann.... wenn mein Cpu nur net so Früh dicht machen würde


----------



## fpsJunkie (10. Oktober 2009)

wenns der overclockte phenom II macht der nich so schnell dicht.

Auf was lässt man eig. die benchmarks laufen?
standard einstellung? niedrigste oder höchste grafig?


----------



## True Monkey (10. Oktober 2009)

^^standartsettings


----------



## Sesfontain (10. Oktober 2009)

Die sind 1280*1024
 AA:None
Filtering: optimal
Diese targets:3_0
Repeated tests:Off


----------



## Coffy (10. Oktober 2009)

PC-freak schrieb:


> wenns der overclockte phenom II macht der nich so schnell dicht.



Schon, bekomm ihn aber nur Stabiel zum Benchen auf 3,94Ghz. weiß auch net wo der fehler liegt?


----------



## Sesfontain (10. Oktober 2009)

So, wie  ich es bis jetzt mitbekommen habe ,gehen die Phenoms wirklich erst richitg gut unter Kälte
Auch habe ich noch nicht viele gesehen ,die ihren dauerhaft bei 4GHz oder mehr laufen lassen...


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. Oktober 2009)

Bähm 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (10. Oktober 2009)

@Blechdesigner
....soll ich dir jetzt schon zum Hardwaremaster gratulieren oder erst wenn du die anderen Benchmarks mit den Karten abgeliefert hast ?


----------



## FortunaGamer (10. Oktober 2009)

Habe jetzt meinen i7 auf 3.6 GHz übertaktet.
Ein mal ist HT on und einmal ist es off.
HT off: 19975 Punkte
HT on: 18252 Punkte
Ich glaube ich muss das mit HT noch mal durchlaufen lassen. Ich denke dann werden die 20K endlich fallen. Dann habe ich es geschafft wo ich mich schon immer hinterher bin


----------



## RomeoJ (10. Oktober 2009)

So..einmal Stock udn einmal nur CPU geocèd... ;

Das lässt sich sehen....und man beachte unter *Windows 7*



Da geht noch was...wenn ich jetzt die GPU noch takte... ;


----------



## FortunaGamer (10. Oktober 2009)

Habe einfach noch mal ein Run gemacht. Alles ist so geblieben wie ich es davor gemacht habe. HT war off und was ist passiert die 20K ist gefallen
Endlich!


----------



## S3l3ct (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin erstaunt was mit ner "alten" 9800GTX+ noch alles geht 
System siehe http://www.sysprofile.de/id87575


----------



## Sesfontain (10. Oktober 2009)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Habe einfach noch mal ein Run gemacht. Alles ist so geblieben wie ich es davor gemacht habe. HT war off und was ist passiert die 20K ist gefallen
> Endlich!



Merkwürdig ,mit Vista brauche ich für 20K ca. 3,62GHz und eine GTX 285


----------



## True Monkey (10. Oktober 2009)

hihi...ich "nur" zwei 9600er




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. Oktober 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @Blechdesigner
> ....soll ich dir jetzt schon zum Hardwaremaster gratulieren oder erst wenn du die anderen Benchmarks mit den Karten abgeliefert hast ?



Jetzt darfst du  (Hätte nicht gedacht das da überhaupt soviel zusammen kommt)


----------



## Sesfontain (11. Oktober 2009)

Dafür siehste dann in Spielen alt aus 
Nj ich habe ja noch potenzial


----------



## Pommes (11. Oktober 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> hihi...ich "nur" zwei 9600er



Die CPU ist ja ärmlich, da muss noch mehr gehen


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2009)

^^ärmlich ?...4,125Ghz 

naja ...dann nehm ich halt eine 250er mit mehr CPU power 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Blechdesigner

*Gratulation * (war mir klar nachdem ich deinen 06er run gesehen hatte)


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. Oktober 2009)

Danke, danke.

Bei 01'er muss ich noch einmal ran der war nur auf die Schnelle, aber viel geht da irgendwie nicht.
Und der vantage wartet Morgen, naja Heute später, noch auf mich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (die einzelne kommt auch noch mit dem neuen Sys ran)


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Oktober 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> @ RomeoJ
> 
> Häh...
> 
> ...i9??? Wer??? Ist zwar nen 860'er und mein armes SLI lutscht sich seine Kraft auf dem P55 aus nur 2*8 Lanes.


Wie soll hier jemand nen i9 haben? Das ist der neue Gulftown Sixcore der Mitte nächsten Jahres rauskommen soll, als 1000€ Extreme Edition... Wenn der hier schonmal aufgetaucht wäre, wärs ein Fake was sonst ^^




kmf schrieb:


> Ich hab halt kein i7 Sys. Die Karten werden in 3DMark06 vom Prozessor derbst ausgebremst.


Aber 2xGTX280 und ein QX9770 auf 4GHz, ich meine da sind 21000 Punkte schon ziemlich wenig... Ich kriege 23300 Punkte mit nem Q9550@4,1GHz und meiner HD4870x2@840/980...
Und abgesehen davon, QX9770 und 4GHz ich meine da passt was nicht, wozu ist es denn ne Extreme Edition


----------



## FortunaGamer (11. Oktober 2009)

@Masterchief79
Guck dir mal denn Beitrag von Chrisch auf Seite 388 an. Warum soll man denn noch keinen i9 haben? PCGH hat doch auch schon einen.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2009)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Wie soll hier jemand nen i9 haben? Das ist der neue Gulftown Sixcore der Mitte nächsten Jahres rauskommen soll, als 1000€ Extreme Edition... Wenn der hier schonmal aufgetaucht wäre, wärs ein Fake was sonst ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hmmm klar haben manche schon einen Gulftown ....genauso wie PCGH einen hat hat RomeoJ auch einen .....

Und das zwei 280er/285er von einen Quad bei 4Ghz im 06er ausgebremst werden ist hinlänglich bekannt.

Schau mal was ich mit zwei 98er mache wenn sie mit einem i7 befeuert werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....mit einem Q9650 sind es bei gleichen Takt "nur" 22000


Edit:RomeoJ mag mir verzeihen das ich mal seinen Screen kopiert habe um ihn dir zu zeigen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Und das ist kein Fake*


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Oktober 2009)

Ja das mim Ausbremsen ist klar... Aber SO STARK?
Kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen... Dass es bei dir mitm Q9650 weniger Punkte sind, liegt aber nicht an der Graka Ausbremsung, sondern ganz einfach daran, dass der i7 schneller ist ^.-
Vergleich mal CPU Score und die Graka Scores, ich glaube kaum dass ein Q9650@4,3GHz 7600 Punkte erreicht.

Gulftown.... 
Wie kommt man denn jetzt schon da ran? Ich meine es sind immerhin noch 7 Monate zum Release


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2009)

^^dann schau mal oben bei dem screen von der 250er von mir....4,4Ghz 7300 cpu Score mit Q9650.

Der CPU Score macht nicht diesen Unterschied aus


----------



## S3l3ct (11. Oktober 2009)

Da ging noch ein bisschen was 
Demnächst kommen noch welche mit ner 2. GTX+


----------



## RomeoJ (11. Oktober 2009)

sicher @true....du darfst fast alles... ;...


----------



## Sesfontain (12. Oktober 2009)

So ,jetzt mal von mir mit 3,8Ghz CPU
Der zweite Shot ist mit 3,675Ghz


----------



## FortunaGamer (12. Oktober 2009)

Habe mal auf 4 GHz übertaktet hat nicht grade viel gebracht. Bei HT hat es einwenig mehr gebracht. Aber ohne ist es immer noch schneller. Das erste Bild ist ohne Ht und das zweite mit.


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. Oktober 2009)

^^Ist das erste nicht bei 3,8GHz und das zweite bei 3,6GHz, oder kann ich nicht richtig gucken


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. Oktober 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Ist das erste nicht bei 3,8GHz und das zweite bei 3,6GHz, oder kann ich nicht richtig gucken


Das ist der Turbo, im ersten Bild ist es x19 und im zweiten x18 Multi


----------



## FortunaGamer (12. Oktober 2009)

Nene, mein i7 Taktet sich runter. Ich habe denn auf 20x 200 eingestellt. Es sollte aber noch mehr drin sein bei Takt.
Ich werde mal in denn nächsten Tagen meine 7950 GT einbauen da wird es Punkte für das Team geben.


----------



## DerMav (14. Oktober 2009)

So, hab nun 18,2k 3DMARKs mit nem AMD PII 940er @ 3,7GHz und ner GTX 260²

Ist das angemessen für mein Sys?


----------



## Sesfontain (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde sagen 'ja' da sich dein System mit nahezu gleichen Pc.Ergebnissen mit der selben HW gleicht


----------



## ppes (14. Oktober 2009)

Moinsen,

e7300 @ 3,6GHz
XFX HD4870 1GB
4GB OCZ 1066

-> 3dMark06 = 14479 Punkte... 


Die Punkte sind normal für die Hardware oder?


----------



## FortunaGamer (14. Oktober 2009)

Dein Ergäbniss ist nicht schlecht für dein System. Wenn du deinen E7300 noch mehr Übertaktest bekommst du sicher noch mehr raus. Auf was läuft deine 4870?


----------



## Sesfontain (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin auch der meinung die Punkte siond wiedermal völlig ok
Allerdings limitiert bei 3DMark06 grundsätzlich die CPU ,da lassen sich a besten Punkte mit machen...


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. Oktober 2009)

Hi hi, mal ein kleines Update von mir  (wie gern hätte ich doch 25k mit der Karte )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. Oktober 2009)

Mal ne Frage wären 17671 punkte bei meinem System Ok


----------



## ppes (14. Oktober 2009)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Dein Ergäbniss ist nicht schlecht für dein System. Wenn du deinen E7300 noch mehr Übertaktest bekommst du sicher noch mehr raus. Auf was läuft deine 4870?



noch auf Standardtakt... 

mich juckt es aber schon in den fingern 

Danke für eure Infos!


btw. meine CPU streikt  bei 3,6 GHz.. leider.. die VCore um 0,2V erhöhen um 100MHz herauszukitzeln möchte ich nicht :/


----------



## ppes (14. Oktober 2009)

Jack ONeil schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage wären 17671 punkte bei meinem System Ok



Meines Wissens nach sollte das völlig Okay sein...


----------



## OC-Junk (14. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal meins: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg OC-Junk


----------



## Sesfontain (14. Oktober 2009)

ppes schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach sollte das völlig Okay sein...



Zustimm
Ich habe @Stock in etwa die gleiche Punktzahl...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. Oktober 2009)

Kleiner Vorgeschmack, kein Bench XP, nur 4GHz, GraKa stock


----------



## Sesfontain (15. Oktober 2009)

wow
Echt unglaublich ,wie schnell die Dinger sind ...


----------



## tonyx86 (15. Oktober 2009)

nene die hauptursache hier ist der xeon @4ghz


----------



## Sesfontain (15. Oktober 2009)

tonyx86 schrieb:


> nene die hauptursache hier ist der xeon @4ghz



Tomateeeee hat eine stark übertaktete GTX285 und einen 4,3GHz i7 gebraucht ,um unter XP diesen Score zu erreichen
Die GRaka limitiert ja auch irgendwann mal ,ich z.b. erreiche mit 3,675GHz 20,5K ,mit 3,8Ghz 20,9K , die GTX war jedesmal unübertaktet und der Score war unter Vista


----------



## Xion4 (15. Oktober 2009)

tonyx86 schrieb:


> nene die hauptursache hier ist der xeon @4ghz




Das ist Blödsinn. Habe mit der HD 4890 @ OC und nem i7 920 auf 4,2Ghz unter Vista 21757 Punkte geschafft. Und schau dir den Score an, keine 7k Punkte für die CPU.


----------



## tonyx86 (15. Oktober 2009)

ja dass die 5870 auch ne ganze ecke schneller ist als eine gtx285 ist ja auch nicht ganz von der hand zu weisen, allerdings macht sie bestimmt auch keine 20k mit einem i7 @stock


----------



## Ü50 (16. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal mein Leppi


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. Oktober 2009)

Jetz mal bisl aufgedreht 
Leider ist der Treiber imho das aller letzte 
XP ist im Quervergleich langsamer als Win7 gewesen -.-


----------



## RomeoJ (16. Oktober 2009)

Hey..aber trotzdem schöne Score....mehr habe ich auch nicht mit einer..


----------



## FortunaGamer (16. Oktober 2009)

Wie abnormal schnell die HD5870 ist. Ich hätte nicht gedacht das sie so viel schneller ist als die GTX285.


----------



## RomeoJ (16. Oktober 2009)

Jepp..das muss ich echt bestätigen...hammer geil und absolut Top...bin wirklich positive Überrascht von dieser ATI...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. Oktober 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Jepp..das muss ich echt bestätigen...hammer geil und absolut Top...bin wirklich positive Überrascht von dieser ATI...




Ja, kann ich bestätigen, aber das mit den Treibern müssen wir noch mal üben


----------



## True Monkey (17. Oktober 2009)

ich will vier .........


----------



## Chrisch (17. Oktober 2009)

Hab heut auch meine HD5850 bekommen und gleich mal in den PC geschmissen


----------



## True Monkey (17. Oktober 2009)

...und einen i9 .....


mal eine 120er um nicht zu viel offtopic zu sein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.House (17. Oktober 2009)

@ Blechdesigner

hier mal 25 k mit ner GTX 275 

War nur ein schneller Run. 26,5 k sollten nächstes mal drin sein unter XP.

@ Chrisch

hast du schon mal den i9 kalt gemacht ?  Wenn nicht schick mal rüber ,mach ich mal kalt aufm Classified nächste Woche. Wohnst ja um die Ecke.


----------



## Chrisch (17. Oktober 2009)

Ne, "kalt" gemacht noch nicht. Aber mit Wakü ist da noch nen bissel Spielraum


----------



## FortunaGamer (17. Oktober 2009)

Habe heute mal meine 7950 GT ausgegraben, kam nicht so viel rüber wie ich gedacht habe, schade. Hatte auch nicht so viel Zeit vielt muss ich mich balt noch mal Dran setzten. Habe wieder einen Run mit HT und einen ohne gemacht. 
Die CPU lief auf 4 Ghz.


----------



## hzdriver (17. Oktober 2009)

hab 5823 Points , Sys siehe unten , mfg


----------



## FortunaGamer (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte nicht so viel Zeit gehabt, ich glaube es lag an denn Falschen Treibern. Ich werde es auf jeden fall bald noch mal Probieren und dann mache ich auch die Richtigen Treiber drauf.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. Oktober 2009)

Noch mal an ein paar schräubchen gedreht und siehe da, 28,1k mit einer Karte 

I  this card!


----------



## RomeoJ (18. Oktober 2009)

Das mal sehr geil.....ich brauch dringend eine Bench XP Version...

Respekt trotzdem...


----------



## FortunaGamer (19. Oktober 2009)

@D!str(+)yer
Das wird ja immer besser, finde das abnormal was die HD5870 da leistet, Wenn du zwei Karten hättest würdest du bestimmt die 32K knacken.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (19. Oktober 2009)

Servus,
Ich hab auch mal nen benchmark gemacht  
System:
XFX GTX 260 XT @ 718 / 1475 / 1202
Q6600 @ 3,2Ghz
4Gb ram @760Mhz
Windows Vista Home Premium 64Bit
ASRock P45TS
CPU Lüfter: Zalmann 9700NT LED

Das ergebniss is doch Gernicht so schlecht oder............???

Mfg
Tobias


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. Oktober 2009)

^^Wo Vista bloß immer die ganzen Punkte lässt? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (19. Oktober 2009)

@Blechdesigner
nicht nur Vista frisst Punkte XP auch


----------



## Elzoco (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich brauch mehr  MHz


----------



## RomeoJ (19. Oktober 2009)

..wieso sieht doch gut aus für einen AMD... ;

Meine WaKü kommt auch bald, dann werde ich mal gucken ob ich unter Windows7 die 32k knacke...


----------



## RomeoJ (19. Oktober 2009)

hmmm...also, 31.6k...ist schon ohkai...nun brauch ich irgentwie ein gescheites Bench XP....

deshalb...@D!str(+)yer....go for it.....32k ist absolut legetim, mit deinem bench XP...*ich haben will*....


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. Oktober 2009)

Mit 2 Karten erwarte ich eher 34-35k 
Wartet mal bis zum Wochenende, dann wissen wir mehr


----------



## RomeoJ (19. Oktober 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Mit 2 Karten erwarte ich eher 34-35k
> Wartet mal bis zum Wochenende, dann wissen wir mehr




hihi...ohkai das mal richtig geglaubt.....aber schick mal deine bench XP Version zu mir...das mit dem letzten Kollegen, der mir eine schicken wollte, hat leider nicht geklappt....

Machst das...???

grtz


----------



## tonyx86 (20. Oktober 2009)

was ließe sich denn erwarten, beim umsieg von win7 x86 auf x64???

phenomII@3,7ghz@1,4V + GTX260@700/1450/1200 + 4gb ddr2 1066 = 17700 3DMurks


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. Oktober 2009)

Eigentlich nichts, denn x64 bewirkt ja nur, dass du deinen ganzen Ram benutzen kannst, statt nur 3,3GB... Was 3D Mark aber völlig egal ist 
Ansonsten noch den Vorteil eines frischen OS... Aber das dürfte marginal ausfallen. Dein Ergebnis liegt jedenfalls im Rahmen.

Da sieht man mal wieder, wie wenig 3D Mark über die wirklich Leistung des Systems aussagt, aber ich will jetzt nicht wieder mit der ewigen Diskussion anfangen, ich benche ja selber gerne ^^


----------



## OC-Junk (21. Oktober 2009)

Und endlich auch bei mir über 16k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Is das eigentlich gut für mein System?

MFG OC-Junk


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (21. Oktober 2009)

tonyx86 schrieb:


> was ließe sich denn erwarten, beim umsieg von win7 x86 auf x64???
> 
> phenomII@3,7ghz@1,4V + GTX260@700/1450/1200 + 4gb ddr2 1066 = 17700 3DMurks



kann ich nicht sagen bei meinem System hatte ich zu Win Vista 64 bit auf Win 7 ca. 800 Punkte mehr

17.790 habe ich jetzt mit meinem System siehe Sig. geht aber auch noch mehr wenn ich ihn auf 3,6 hochtakten würde (dann wohl mit mehr als 1,25 Volt ca. 1,35)

da sieht man das Intel im Moment die schnelleren CPU's hat wenn ich mit 3,21 schon Deinen mit 3,7 schlage


----------



## DerMav (21. Oktober 2009)

Elzoco schrieb:


> Ich brauch mehr  MHz




Lol - Bekomm mit dem gleichen Prozessor @3,7GHz+ GTX260 18200 Punkte o.O 
Da bremst wohl der prozessor aus

Edit: wtf, spinnst du?! mit knapp 1,54V grillst du die CPU doch O.O


----------



## Elzoco (21. Oktober 2009)

Wasserkühlung?^^


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. Oktober 2009)

DerMav schrieb:


> Lol - Bekomm mit dem gleichen Prozessor @3,7GHz+ GTX260 18200 Punkte o.O
> Da bremst wohl der prozessor aus


Bei 3D Mark 06 sowieso immer. Deswegen ist der Test auch relativ wenig realitätsnah.
2006 wars vielleicht mal ausgewogen, aber die Grafikleistung steigert sich wesentlich schneller als die CPU Leistung (ca. 80-100% von Generation zu Generation). Somit sind die heutigen CPUs in den Tests, wo die Grafikkarte nicht voll beansprucht wird (wie im 3DMVantage oder Crysis), immer die Bremsklötze.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (21. Oktober 2009)

neuer Treiber ein paar Punkte mehr nun schon 17.893

152,9x21=3210,9 Mhz


----------



## rabit (22. Oktober 2009)

So mit meinem Asus P5Q-E wieder ein paar Punkte mehr.
Puh 35 K Points nur ein Traum für meinen Rechner.


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. Oktober 2009)

So, hier mal wieder ein kleiner Vergleich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *18351* - Q9650 @ 3,4GHz + Palit GTX275 @ 666|1477|1200 (XP)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *18872* - i7-860 @ 3,3GHz + KFA² GTX275 @ default (Vista64)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *19386* - i7-860 @ 3,3GHz + KFA² GTX275 @ default (XP)


----------



## Dr.House (22. Oktober 2009)

@ Blechdesigner

Versuch mal den 190.62 für die GTX 275, hab ich mit dem 190.38 verglichen und bei allen Benchmarks ist der 190.62 schneller.

Morgen zeige ich die 26 k wenn alles so läuft wie ich will...


----------



## Cooper101 (22. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwo scheint mein PC einen Flaschenhals zu haben... 
(nvidia> auf Performance getrimmt)


----------



## True Monkey (22. Oktober 2009)

^^CPU 


Takte mal ein wenig höher und Graka OC schadet auch nicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




dann sieht das so aus


----------



## Cooper101 (22. Oktober 2009)

Hab mir zwar den Alpenföhn auf die CPU drauf, aber i trau mich net wirklich.
Und bei diesen Taktraten der GPU wirft mich 3dmark wieder auf den Desktop.


----------



## True Monkey (22. Oktober 2009)

^^na ja .....zum zocken brauchst du das auch nicht wirklich.
Deine CPU und graka sind so schon sehr gut 

Wenn du wirklich mal übertakten willst lese dir mehrere How to durch und gehe die Sache langsam an.

Einen guten Kühler dazu hast du ja auch.


----------



## FortunaGamer (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe jetzt nochmal die 7950Gt eingebaut. Bin enttäucht habe jetzt mal andere Treiber drauf gemacht, habe kaum Punkte mehr bekommen. Die CPU war wieder auf 4GHz getaktet. Ich denke ich brauche für die Karte ein XP sonst kann ich das vergessen. Schade!


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. Oktober 2009)

@ Dr.House

Für die einzel Karte werde ich es auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren 
Aber für's SLI war der 62'er der Horror für mich, denn SLI wollte sich bei mir einfach nicht aktivieren lassen.
(SLI mit der GTX275 hat sich aber eh bei mir erledigt, bin ja eine Karte wieder los)


----------



## Chrisch (22. Oktober 2009)

Gulftown + XFX HD5850


----------



## Sesfontain (22. Oktober 2009)

das ist nicht nur eine HD5850 ,oder?


----------



## Chrisch (22. Oktober 2009)

Doch, das ist nur eine! Ne 2te kommt noch, hab ich aber noch nicht


----------



## FortunaGamer (22. Oktober 2009)

Was ist das für eine Leistung? Eine HD5850 und der 6 Kern. Hammer, versuch mal die 30K zu knacken.


----------



## Dr.House (22. Oktober 2009)

Jepp, fette Leistung. Unter XP sollten auch die 30 k fallen


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich tanze mal mit meiner naja eher bescheidenen Punktzahl aus der Reihe





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _hellgate_ (23. Oktober 2009)

da biste nicht alleine


----------



## Chrisch (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich würd den Screen noch weiter verkleinern, man erkennt noch nen paar Zahlen


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (23. Oktober 2009)

Core i9 lol was muss man tun um auch so einen zu bekommen ?


----------



## Sesfontain (23. Oktober 2009)

Gute Kontakte zu Intel
mit einer Karte fast 30K , das echt hammer


----------



## RomeoJ (23. Oktober 2009)

@Chrisch....Hammer...das ist aber mal absolut Fett...los nun unter XP...30K...

Aberd er 3.07`er geht mal richtig geil ab, ich bekomme die Tage den 2.54`er, mals chauen was der so macht...


----------



## kreids (24. Oktober 2009)

habe mit meinem system 24886 Punkte.

sind diese ok für mein sytem oder müssten das mehr sein.
3dmark link:
ORB - World of Performance

würde mich schon mal interresieren.
mein system:
I7 860 @ 4 GHZ
6gb @ 1200MHZ 7-7-7-20 (1333MHZ)
2x GTX260 @ SLI / Core - 669MHZ / Shader - 1442MHZ / Memory - 1147MHZ


----------



## Blechdesigner (24. Oktober 2009)

Das ist vollkommen i.O. Mehr gibt's nur noch bei noch mehr CPU+GPU Takt (oder XP) 

Aber trotzdem 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steinschock (24. Oktober 2009)

Auch ganz Ok

CPU war eigentlich 4,6 auf  (21 x 220) ist das normal das 4400 MHz angezeigt werden ?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (24. Oktober 2009)

ja das Problem habe ich auch wird nur 153 x 20 angezeigt nicht x21 wie es im Bios eingestellt ist

Und unter Win 7 64bit läuft ein Core i7 mit SMT/HT aktiv wohl besser als unter XP 32bit.


----------



## Sesfontain (24. Oktober 2009)

Das ist völlig normal ,bei aktiviertem Turbomode gibts trotzdem mehr Punkte


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (24. Oktober 2009)

die Option Turbo Modus verschwindet aber sobald ich Multi 21 gewält habe im Bios und das einige hier im Forum von einem Multi 22 schreiben finde ich auch merkwürdig auf den war mein CPU noch nie soweit ich das gesehen habe


----------



## Chrisch (24. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du den Multi auf 21 stellst ist es nix anderes als nen aktivierter Turbo ohne CStates 

Die Tools erkennen die CPU ohne Turbo (20) obwohl die CPU permanent mitm 21er Multi läuft


----------



## adler93 (24. Oktober 2009)

Sind das nicht zu wenig Punkte bei mir? 7817 Punkte mit folgender Konfig.
Athlon X4 620 @ 3,5GHz
HD 4670 1GB DDR3 774/850

Alles auf Normal und mit ICQ im Hintergrund warens :
7.258 Punkte


----------



## steinschock (24. Oktober 2009)

Hatte ich mir auch so gedacht
Danke für die schnelle antw.


Ich denke das einige sich mit 22x vertun, weil es irgendwo als max Muli angezeigt wird.


----------



## mad1977 (24. Oktober 2009)

hab mein sys auch mal durch den 3dmark 06 laufen lassen, dabei hab ich ihn dafuer mal auf 4 ghz gebracht.

22653 pkt


----------



## Sesfontain (24. Oktober 2009)

steinschock schrieb:


> Ich denke das einige sich mit 22x vertun, weil es irgendwo als max Muli angezeigt wird.



22 , solltest du haben ,wenn weniger als 3 kerne genutzt werden


----------



## steinschock (24. Oktober 2009)

Geht im wirklichen Leben aber nur wenn man 3Kerne deaktiviert.


----------



## Sesfontain (24. Oktober 2009)

Deshalb nutzt der normal auch nichts 
Ich persöhnlich habe diesen Multi bis jetzt auch noch nicht zu Gesicht bekommen , außer in der PCGH ,wo das stand


----------



## Blechdesigner (24. Oktober 2009)

^^Hi hi, *25* ist aber auch was Schönes beim 860'er


----------



## steinschock (24. Oktober 2009)

Ja das hilft.

Wobei mehr wie 4,3 - 4,4 GHz zu Warm wird und zu viel Verbraucht.
Zumindest beim S1366, der 1156 ist da besser besonders mit OC
Bei dem 06 Run mit 4,6GHz hatte ich 510W verbrauch und ~ 86°C


----------



## mramnesie (24. Oktober 2009)

...passt das?

4890@stock, E8300@3,5 GhZ, 1280 x 1024; rd.  14K Punkte? 

SM 2.0 Score 5.400
HDR 7.300
CPU 3.180

...irgendwie scheint mir das wenig?

Edit: Vista Home Premium 64 bit.

@ True Monky: wo hast du denn deine coolen Desktops her?


----------



## FortunaGamer (24. Oktober 2009)

Das Ergäbniss ist total ok, wenn du einen Quad hättest könntest du mehr erwarten aber nur mit einem Dual Core passt das voll kommen.


----------



## mramnesie (24. Oktober 2009)

THX erstmal. Ich benche eigentlich nur um zu sehen ob alles O.K. ist. Solange alles was ich spiele (akt. Risen) so läuft wie ich das will ist das für mich auch i.O.

Danke nochmal


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Oktober 2009)

Kann mir mal jemand der hier den Überblick hat bitte sagen was ich mit einem X²6000 und einer HD4870 an Punkten erreichen müsste?
So um die 15000?
Ich muß heute eine Einbauen und bisher war eine Nvidia 7600Gt drin.


----------



## D3N$0 (27. Oktober 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand der hier den Überblick hat bitte sagen was ich mit einem X²6000 und einer HD4870 an Punkten erreichen müsste?
> So um die 15000?
> Ich muß heute eine Einbauen und bisher war eine Nvidia 7600Gt drin.




so um die 10000-12000 müssten das ungefähr sein

mfg


----------



## mramnesie (27. Oktober 2009)

...ist ja lustig und meine 15k sollen o.k sein mit nem c2d 8300er und ner 4890?!


----------



## Sesfontain (27. Oktober 2009)

Ja total
Der Benchmark hängt stark mit der CPU zusammen ..
Occest du die CPU Stark ( z.B. 4,5Ghz ) solltest du problemlos über 22K schaffen


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. Oktober 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> Ja total
> Der Benchmark hängt stark mit der CPU zusammen ..
> Occest du die CPU Stark ( z.B. 4,5Ghz ) solltest du problemlos über 22K schaffen


Nicht übertreiben, ich schaff mit nem Q9550@4.15 und einer HD4870x2 grade mal 23,3k 
Für 23k mit nem DualCore brauch ich einen E8400@4.8GHz


----------



## mramnesie (27. Oktober 2009)

...moment, man kann den CPU-Wert doch ablesen


----------



## Sesfontain (27. Oktober 2009)

mit i7 @4,3 und GTX285 übertaktet schafft man unter luft durchaus 24,5K , die HD4890 ist nicht viel langsamer


----------



## Ü50 (27. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal eine 4850er mit einem Q9650 bei 3,7 MHz.


----------



## Pommes (27. Oktober 2009)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Hier mal eine 4850er mit einem Q9650 bei 3,7 MHz.



WoW, hätte nicht gedacht das eine 4850 so schlecht ist


----------



## Ü50 (27. Oktober 2009)

Es muss ja nicht immer sowas sein


----------



## Sesfontain (27. Oktober 2009)

30K haben ja doch geklappt 

Ich sollte mich vllt auch noch mal dran machen meinen i7 zu treten


----------



## kmf (27. Oktober 2009)

Meine 260er einmal bei 4 und einmal bei 4,2 Ghz. Viel gibt sich das nicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steinschock (28. Oktober 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> mit i7 @4,3 und GTX285 übertaktet schafft man unter luft durchaus 24,5K , die HD4890 ist nicht viel langsamer




Ich hatte 22000 
MIt i7 @ 4,6 + 280 OC
 Was mach ich da verkehrt oder ist es Vista ?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (28. Oktober 2009)

steinschock schrieb:


> Ich hatte 22000
> MIt i7 @ 4,6 + 280 OC
> Was mach ich da verkehrt oder ist es Vista ?



Jep, mit XP kannste sagen gibts locker 2000Pkt+ mehr


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Oktober 2009)

Hmm....

...such u. such ... da ist er:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *22029*  Q9650 @ 4,34GHz + GTX 275 @ 700|1552|1200 (XP)


----------



## steinschock (28. Oktober 2009)

OK  
jetzt kann ich wieder ruhig Schlafen


----------



## RomeoJ (28. Oktober 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Jep, mit XP kannste sagen gibts locker 2000Pkt+ mehr



hmm...also, ich habe heute auch mal XP mit einem CF gespann gebencht udn habe knappe 3k weniger wie unter Win7..woran kann das denn dann liegen ???


----------



## D!str(+)yer (28. Oktober 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> hmm...also, ich habe heute auch mal XP mit einem CF gespann gebencht udn habe knappe 3k weniger wie unter Win7..woran kann das denn dann liegen ???




Der XP treiber skaliert ziemlich grottig mit den 5870 CF 
Hast du mal den 9.11 beta getestet?
Das ist wieder ein Performance treiber.


----------



## Ü50 (28. Oktober 2009)

@Romeo
ich vermute, es liegt am Treiber.
Der W7 Treiber ist besser abgestimmt als der unter Xp.
Das habe ich bei meinen ATI,s auch bemerkt, die waren auch mit W7 schneller als unter XP.


----------



## RomeoJ (28. Oktober 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Der XP treiber skaliert ziemlich grottig mit den 5870 CF
> Hast du mal den 9.11 beta getestet?
> Das ist wieder ein Performance treiber.



Nee....habe ich leider nicht getestet, ich hatte dann nur den RC7 getestet, aberd erw ar noch schlechter...

..naja, kann man wohl nichts machen...dann muss ich eben nur mit einer mal benchen...hihi...

Danke dir...


----------



## atze (29. Oktober 2009)

Kurze Frage:
Wie kann es sein das ich mit meiner Hardware (OCed) bei 3dmVantage 26700Punkte|ohne PhysiX 23100Punkte (also net schlecht...) aber bei 3dm06 nur 17400 Punkte schaffe? Da hatte ich ja mit meinem alten System (E8400@4,2GHz, 260GTX@ 729|1484|1242MHz, 4GB DDR2-800@934MHz) mehr Punkte (17700 Punkte).
Könnte die Version von 3dm06 die ich hab da zu alt sein oder muss ich noch irgendwas umstellen?


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. Oktober 2009)

^^Welche Version hast du denn vom 06'er? 
Ist schon ein bisschen wenig für ne 295'er.
Mach mal nen Run und setze das Bild(+ CPU-Z/GPU-Z) hier rein und wir suchen den Fehler.


----------



## atze (29. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab 3DMARK06 Professional Edition 1.1.0

Da ich vorhin ungewollt am Netzschalter gespielt hab hatte sich mein Sys. verabschiedet, sprich auch die OC-Werte von CPU und RAM, daher erstmal die Benches mit niedrigeren Werten.
Wenn man mal die Ergebnisse von 3dm06 zwischen den Systemen vergleicht hat die 295GTX weniger Punkte als die 260GTX trotz annähernd identischen Takten...liegt wohl daran das da SLI net erkannt wird oda?


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, an der 06'er liegt's nicht und an der CPU auch nicht schön zu sehen an dem CPU Score.

Aber der SM2 u. HDR/SM3 ist bei deiner 295'er fast genaus gering wie bei deiner 260'er. (beim SM2 sogar deutlich drunter)
Schonmal einen anderen Treiber ausprobiert o. mal die NV-Treibereinstellungen überprüft?


----------



## atze (29. Oktober 2009)

Das war bisher mit jedem Treiber seit dem 182.50 net besser, hier und da konnt ich bissl mehr an der Taktschraube drehen wodurch bessere Werte raus kamen aber sonst brachten keine der Treiber ne größere Verbesserung.
In den Nvidia-Systemeinstellungen ist auch nix auffälliges außer das ich irgendwie grad diesen Punkt mit dem grünen SLI-Balken vermisse...aber das jetz mal sekundär.
Komisch ist ja das ich das Problem nur bei 3dm06 hab, sonst scheint alles - anhand der gebotenen Performance - zu funzen.


----------



## FortunaGamer (29. Oktober 2009)

Hast du schon mal ein Run versucht wo die Grafikkarta auf dem Standart Takt war. Vielleicht ist die zu hoch getaktet.


----------



## atze (29. Oktober 2009)

HDR/SM3.0 ist zwar besser geworden aber SM2.0 schlechter bei Standardtakt. Im Vergleich zu Benches anderer User mit dieser Graka sind die Werte trotzdem schlecht...


----------



## True Monkey (29. Oktober 2009)

^^Teste mal die anderen SLI Modi im Treiber.


----------



## God-Among-Insects (29. Oktober 2009)

@ atze 

die 18k unter 3D Mark 06 erreich ich mit meinem System auch! (Vista 64x)
würd echt andre SLI Modi probieren oder andere Treiber!


----------



## atze (29. Oktober 2009)

18k Punkte hab ich auch mit meinem alten Sys. geschafft (E8400,260GTX, 4GB RAM). Hm...irgendwie hat meinem Windoof dieses Treiber-wechsel-dich-Spielchen net gefallen, jetz geht weder 06 noch Vantage. Naja, werd morgen mal mein Windoof neu machen, ist sowieso mal wieder zeit.^^
Mal schauen wie´s dann ausschaut und was nen anderer SLI-Modi bringt.


----------



## Boti261980 (30. Oktober 2009)

@ atze

Mach das mit deinem Windows, da stimmt was nicht!


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. Oktober 2009)

^^Hi, hi... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (30. Oktober 2009)

Hmm für 20k bei SLI reichen bei mir schon zwei 9600er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. Oktober 2009)

^^Du meinst sowas   (nimm mal auch Vista64)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boti261980 (30. Oktober 2009)

Hehe, ihr eXtrem(isten) ! 
Mal ehrlich für SM 2.0 hab ich keine Spiele mehr!


----------



## True Monkey (30. Oktober 2009)

^^Warum nimmst du zwei 285er für 21k ....da reicht doch schon eine 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. Oktober 2009)

^^Warum nimmst du eine eine 285'er für 21k ...da reicht doch schon eine GTX275 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(tolles Spiel)


----------



## mramnesie (30. Oktober 2009)

uuuuaaaa! Neuer Ati Treiber und schon hab ich nur noch 13k Punkte?!


----------



## True Monkey (30. Oktober 2009)

@Blechdesigner

Hmm ok 21K bekomme ich (noch) nicht hin mit einer 250er .....aber für 20 k reichts ..........und das ist ja nur eine 250er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber die 21k mache ich sobald der i7 läuft


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. Oktober 2009)

@mramnesie

13k, warte die habe ich auch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mramnesie (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

mit welcher Karte denn?


----------



## atze (30. Oktober 2009)

Hab mal mein Sys. komplett neu gemacht, vom Bios bis Betriebssystem und noch etwas mit den Modi´s getestet und das kam dabei raus...


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. Oktober 2009)

@mramnesie

Das ist nur eine HD4830 mit 512MB.

@atze

Genauso sollte es aussehen 

Bei wieviel GHz läuft der i7?


----------



## Ü50 (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich bekomme meinen Q9650 auf dem sch... Giga Mobo nicht über 4Ghz.
Hier meine 4890er. True ich komme noch nicht mal an deine 250er ran.


----------



## atze (30. Oktober 2009)

@Blechdesigner:

Die CPU läuft auf 3,780 GHz - 180 BLCK und mit diesem Intel Turbo Boost oder wie das heißt, also Multi auf 21.


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. Oktober 2009)

^^Schalte mal HT im Bios ab und teste das ganze nochmal (würde mich mal interessieren)


----------



## atze (30. Oktober 2009)

Kommt folgendes bei raus...


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. Oktober 2009)

Super, danke 

Jetzt habe ich Gewissheit das Win7 mit HT viel besser skaliert bzw. klarkommt als Vista.
Schön zu sehen an allen einzelnen Scores, Vista hat da derbe Aussetzer.

Edit: aber warte mal, die VGA ist ja diesmal garnicht übertaktet, wenn ich das richtig sehe


----------



## atze (30. Oktober 2009)

Sry, da hat es wohl die OC-Werte beim rebooten raus geschmissen...lol


----------



## mramnesie (30. Oktober 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> @mramnesie
> 
> Das ist nur eine HD4830 mit 512MB.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. Oktober 2009)

^^Stimmt, ganz rund läuft das nicht!
Allerdings war es bei mir auch ein Q9650@4GHz und XP, unter Vista wären es auch weniger gewesen.


----------



## Boti261980 (30. Oktober 2009)

@ atze

Das sieht doch schon viel besser aus! 
Da können meine 2x GTX285 selbst mit XP nicht mithalten! 

Wobei die 2x GTX285 noch nicht übertaktet sind!


----------



## atze (30. Oktober 2009)

Naja, wenn du die Taktest steckst du mich locker weg denk ich...hab trotzdem mal noch einen nach gelegt


----------



## rabit (31. Oktober 2009)

Hui da muss ich aber noch ne Schüppe draufpacken.


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich mach mal mit bei 27k 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FortunaGamer (31. Oktober 2009)

@atze
Deine Werte sind jetzt wirklich so wie die seinen sollten bei der Hardware. Die GTX295 macht ordentlich Dampf vorallen zusammen mit dem i7. Du bekommt 7000 Punkte mehr als ich bei einer GTX260 und i7 auf 4 GHz. Brauche eine zweite Karte oder eine Neue


----------



## atze (31. Oktober 2009)

@Blechdesigner

Hast du diesen Intel Boost an zwecks 21ger Multi? Bei mir bootet der Rechner wenn das an ist bei dem BLCK schon längst nicht mehr .

@FortunaGamer

Vor 2 Tagen sah das noch ganz anders aus, da war ich noch kurz vor´m Verzweifeln (siehe Post #4095), mittlerweile mach ich bei 06 mehr Punkte als bei Vantage...lol


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. Oktober 2009)

Ne, das ist/war ohne Turbo 

Mit Turbo sieht der Multi so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (das ist doch der neue 860'er) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (hier bei gleichem Takt, man sieht's nur nicht)


----------



## atze (31. Oktober 2009)

Aso, der Multi geht bei der Reihe ja bis 22, hatte ich garnet mehr bedacht...


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal mein "Arbeits-PC" 

Bin noch am Testen, aber für den Anfang kann man mit 26.5k doch leben, die Score finde ich für eine einzige HD5850 richtig gut. Das sind immerhin 3000 Punkte mehr als mit meiner 4870x2  (wobei der i7 natürlich auch was reißt).


----------



## atze (1. November 2009)

...und wieder bissl mehr


----------



## _hellgate_ (1. November 2009)

passt das?

945 x4

GTX275

alles @ default 15k?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. November 2009)

denke schon aber das Betriebssystem kann auch 1000 Punkte mehr oder weniger ausmachen
mein system @ 3,2 GHZ und GTX 260 @ Vanilla
Vista: 16.967 ; 7 17.893

wobei 7 neu war und Vista alt (aber 1000 Punkte kann das ja auch nicht ausmachen)


----------



## ole88 (2. November 2009)

so mal dezent cpu oc gemacht.


----------



## Sesfontain (2. November 2009)

Was ist das für ein Gadget auf der linken Seite?
@Hellgate: Dein Score ist ok


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. November 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Gadget auf der linken Seite?



Das sollte Everest sein


----------



## ole88 (2. November 2009)

right, ich habs da oben weils unten irgendwie doof aussieht


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. November 2009)

atze schrieb:


> ...und wieder bissl mehr


Da komm ich auch noch hin 

Wieder mal ein bisschen mehr Score mit meinem Arbeits-PC, mit CPU OC kann man noch mehr reißen. Der lässt sich gut OCen. Hab mir mal ne Spannungsgrenze von 1.35V unter Lukü gesetzt, damit sollten 4.6GHz eigentlich drin sein  (benchstable versteht sich)


----------



## Sesfontain (5. November 2009)

Ein schöner 'ArbeitsPC'
Für Office ist das doch Verschwendung


----------



## FortunaGamer (5. November 2009)

Das ist mal abnormal was die HD5870 kann. Ich habe meinen i7 auf 4 Ghz laufen und schaffe "nur" etwas mehr als 20000 Punkte und du bekommst fast 8000 Punkte bei nur 350 Mhz mehr. Brauche eine neue Grafikkarte


----------



## tonyx86 (5. November 2009)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Da komm ich auch noch hin
> 
> Wieder mal ein bisschen mehr Score mit meinem Arbeits-PC, mit CPU OC kann man noch mehr reißen. Der lässt sich gut OCen. Hab mir mal ne Spannungsgrenze von 1.35V unter Lukü gesetzt, damit sollten 4.6GHz eigentlich drin sein  (benchstable versteht sich)



wie kann man nur so ne gute cpu erwischen


----------



## hzdriver (6. November 2009)

Bei Mir sieh Sys unten , mfg

5714 3DMarks

SM2.0 Score :2488
HDR/SM3.0 Score:2158
CPU Score:2079


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (6. November 2009)

Habe mal unter Win7 gebencht, einmal mit Stromsparfunktion und einmal ohne.
Ich weiss nicht was Win7 da macht den die CPU points sind fast identisch, nur die SM2.0points brechen stark ein.


----------



## Ü50 (6. November 2009)

Mal etwas anderes.
Eine schnelle S3 Crome.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (6. November 2009)

@Ü50
Schöner Test! Wenigstens konnte sich die Kraft der GPU voll entfalten und wurde nicht von der CPU limitiert,  hehe ......


----------



## Ü50 (6. November 2009)

Ja der CPU war fast eingeschlafen


----------



## eXEC-XTX (6. November 2009)

Dank Windows 7 sorgt SMT bei mir nun nichtmehr für negative Ergebnisse, sobalt Games dieses Feature nicht explizit nutzen. Daher habe ich nun nur noch die Vorteile von SMT und im 3DMark 06 auch fast 20k mit einem 24/7-System 

19.745 Punkte
http://service.futuremark.com/resultComparison.action?compareResultId=12400449&compareResultType=14


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. November 2009)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Das ist mal abnormal was die HD5870 kann. Ich habe meinen i7 auf 4 Ghz laufen und schaffe "nur" etwas mehr als 20000 Punkte und du bekommst fast 8000 Punkte bei nur 350 Mhz mehr. Brauche eine neue Grafikkarte


Und ich hab ja nur eine HD58*50* und keine 5870 


> Ein schöner 'ArbeitsPC'
> Für Office ist das doch Verschwendung


Wir machen ja auch noch andere Sachen damit, für die diese Hardware auch gebraucht wird 


> wie kann man nur so ne gute cpu erwischen


So gut ist die Garnicht. Komischerweise gehts Benchstable auch nicht über 4.35GHz, was aber nicht an der CPU, sondern am Board oder sonstwas liegt... Befasse mich grade damit.
Ich weiß nicht mehr genau wer, aber dessen i7 920 knackte die 4.2GHz mit 1.18V... ^^ Ich brauche "schon" 1.22V dafür ^^


----------



## maxpower1984 (7. November 2009)

schade mehr geht leider nicht. ich komm nicht über 3,6 ghz


----------



## Anti-terroa (8. November 2009)

Hier sind meine Ergebnise...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## devon (8. November 2009)

Die guten 2 Jahre alten 8800GTs


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. November 2009)

devon schrieb:


> Die guten 2 Jahre alten 8800GTs


Da war aber mehr als ne Wakü am Werk oder? Ich tippe auf DICE ^^ Sonst wirds eng mit den 1.75V


----------



## True Monkey (8. November 2009)

88er gehen wie die Sau im 06er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. November 2009)

4830'er aber auch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (8. November 2009)

Jaa ein Dualcore hats im 06er schwer ......da hilft auch kein CPU Takt mehr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.............


----------



## Ü50 (8. November 2009)

Nimm doch einen Q.


----------



## D3N$0 (10. November 2009)

hier mal was von mir, nicht unbedingt der hammer aber naja


----------



## ich558 (10. November 2009)

Für mehr OC fehlt mit (noch) das Wissen
Was denkt ihr wieviel Punkte mit Dice drin wären?


----------



## C43Z42 (10. November 2009)

mmh hatte im 06er immer ca 11000 punkte... (liegt an meiner drecks Cpu )
dann hab ich n Bios update instalt (des auch PhenomII Cpus unterstütztwerden weil ich mir wahrscheinlich bald einen zu legen will)

Und jetzt macht mein System nur noch ca9000-9500 points?! 

Hat von euch jemand ne Idee woran des liegen könnte?!

edit ah ja hab n ASUS M3N72-D


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (11. November 2009)

War das Bios Update die einzige Änderung und hast dannach auch alles wieder so eingestellt im Bios wie es vorher war jeden Regler ? Dann würde ich sagen es liegt am Bios Update, mal zum Test wieder alte Version drauf machen.


----------



## C43Z42 (11. November 2009)

joa hab nichts an der Hadwre geändert
und die Einstellungen hab ich ausm Speicher geladen (habs aber mit der alten Version rein geschriem...) dachte erst des könnte Probleme bereiten hab n alles auf Standart zurück gestellt und alle sno ma von Hand gemacht mi dem gleichem ergebnis...


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. November 2009)

ich558 schrieb:


> Für mehr OC fehlt mit (noch) das Wissen
> Was denkt ihr wieviel Punkte mit Dice drin wären?


DICE für nen E6700 halte ich nicht für sinnvoll. Jedenfalls nicht um bei HW Bot oder was Punkte zu holen, oder in Benches Rekorde aufstellen zu wollen.
Du kannst mit dem System mal ne Übungs-Session machen, aber mehr wird wohl nicht drin sein 

Wenn du die 88er auch unter DICE setzt vlt 20k wenn du Glück hast ^^
Wenn ich meinen E8400 auf 4.8GHz übertakte bekomme ich etwa 23500 Points (4870x2).


----------



## Amlug_celebren (11. November 2009)

Habe jetzt gerade 19240 Punkte gemacht:
Kombo:
i5-750 @ 4Ghz
2Gb DDR3-1333 CL9-9-9-22
GTX260 @ AMP² Taktraten
P55M-UD4

Ich denke mal das das recht okay ist...

Mit den 6Gb die heute angekommen sind, werde ich dann die 20k versuchen zu knacken, dann bin ich erst mal wieder happy, bis Fermi kommt!


----------



## True Monkey (12. November 2009)

260 AMP².....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kein i5 und DDR 2 und die Karte nur geringfügig übertaktet .......20k


----------



## Amlug_celebren (12. November 2009)

Jep, allerdings performnt Win XP etwas mehr Punkte als Vista, zudem hast du ddr2-1066, der etwas schneller ist als mein DDR3-1200, und deine AMP² ist eben oced, während ich meine GTX260 auf das Niveau erst mal bringen musste...
Heute kommt dann noch die schnelleren Riegel, damit überbiete ich das dann bestimmt, und mit deinen Taktraten... 

Wobei ich auch kein HW-Bot bin, und mein Sys nur für Gaming reichen muss...
Mach das nur just for fun, ab an zu, und bin recht Glücklich, dafür das das Sys nur bei der CPU optimiert wurde, Ram und Graka haben noch reserven!

Aber dennoch, alle Achtung vor dir True Monkey!
Was ja auch noch nichts neues ist, denke ich mal!


----------



## Sesfontain (12. November 2009)

Der Ram macht bei dem benchmark nicht viel/nahezu nichts aus
Das würde dir nur was bei SPi bringen


----------



## Amlug_celebren (12. November 2009)

Aber die GTX260 hat noch spielraum...
Und wenn die mal nichts ändert,
zudem bringt Ram bei Vista mit Virenscanner und hoher Grundlast weit mehr wie bei XP!


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. November 2009)

Hmm, i7@i5 bei 3,5GHz + GTX 275@default...
...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (12. November 2009)

Nunja, hab noch Probleme mit meinem Ram,
mal schauen, wie das so weitergeht, und wieviel Punkte denn dann drinne sind, wenn der Ram läuft usw. ...


----------



## True Monkey (13. November 2009)

Amlug_celebren schrieb:


> zudem hast du ddr2-1066, der etwas schneller ist als mein DDR3-1200


 
Ne ne ...das sind DDR 2 800....allerdings laufen die auch wenn ich will mit 1340  (Cell Shock )

Aber 20K gehen auch mit einer 250er .....jetzt aber mit DDR 3 auf 1466 (CSX Diablo gehen auch mit 2100)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und morgen kommt die Karte auf mein neues Sys und dann bin ich selber gespannt darauf was dabei rauskommt


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. November 2009)

^^Morgen geht's also endlich los?


----------



## True Monkey (13. November 2009)

^^Jepp....... heute abend nach dem schaffen wird zusammengebaut 

und dann mal schauen was geht


----------



## FortunaGamer (13. November 2009)

Was für ein neues System? Denn i7 965 XE oder welchen? Wenn das der ist dann gibt es richtig ordentlich Punkte bei 3D Mark.


----------



## DarkDragon (13. November 2009)

,,true monkey,, viel erfolg.
sehe mir deine posts dan an


----------



## Amlug_celebren (13. November 2009)

Wünsche auch gutes gelingen, und dieser scheiß Ram von mir ist nicht DDR3-1600 stabil innerhalb der Spezifikationen...


----------



## devon (13. November 2009)

Jetzt mit i7 und immer noch die 8800GTs


----------



## True Monkey (13. November 2009)

Da schmeiß ich doch mal einen alten Screen rein während ich immer noch bastel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und das Ergebniss hoffe ich zu toppen


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. November 2009)

Mach schneller, ich will Ergebnisse sehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (14. November 2009)

Meine 965 Express


----------



## adler93 (14. November 2009)

Ich dachte bei "Meine 965 Express " schon an nen Corei7 der Extrem gut geht oder so und dann kommt die Onboard Graka xD.


----------



## True Monkey (14. November 2009)

Ok .....965  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so besser ? ...........


----------



## 8800 GT (15. November 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ok .....965
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also dass die 8400 so langsam is hätt ich net gedacht


----------



## True Monkey (15. November 2009)

Was heißt da langsam .....ok dann nehme ich eben zwei und trete der CPU im Allerwertesten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber der ram ist das beste ....Cl4


----------



## Sesfontain (16. November 2009)

Der Cl4 bug ,oder?


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. November 2009)

Ich glaub kaum, dass sein DDR3 Ram bei 1440MHz wirklich mit CL4 läuft. ^^ Deswegen wirds wohl nen Auslesefehler sein


----------



## Pommes (18. November 2009)

YaY


----------



## NuTSkuL (18. November 2009)

wie kann es sein, dass ich mit meinem i7-920@3,2GHz schlechter bin, als truemonkey mit seinem?
is ja zum k*****


----------



## True Monkey (18. November 2009)

Meinst du mit deiner 285er ?

Dann schau mal hier was mein Q9650 damit macht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. November 2009)

Und schau dir an was ein i7 @ i5 bei 4GHz mit einer GTX275 selbst unter Vista64 macht  (ohne Optimierung)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabit (19. November 2009)

Nicht schlecht der Specht


----------



## snapstar123 (19. November 2009)

Resultiert der 3D Maek 06 so stark mit einem hohen CPU Takt denn ich bekomme nicht die 20K aber ich bekomme meine CPU auch nicht über 3,4Ghz aber Morgen kommt das neue Mobo mal schauen ob ich die 20K dann knacke.
Was kann man noch Optimieren um mehr Punkte zu bekommen auser alle möglichen Hintergrund Dienste zu deaktivieren und in der Systemsteuerung alles auf Leistung zu stellen oder gibts da nicht mehr zu Optimieren mein System ist neu aufgesetzt jatzt auf 64Bit aber ich kriege sie einfach nicht die 20K , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## tobi757 (19. November 2009)

Also bei 4,0Ghz bekomme ich mit meinem Q9550 E0 ca. 6550 CPU Punkte 

Also sollten mit dem neuen Board locker 20000 drin sein, wenn du denn die 4Ghz schaffst


----------



## snapstar123 (19. November 2009)

tobi757 schrieb:


> Also bei 4,0Ghz bekomme ich mit meinem Q9550 E0 ca. 6550 CPU Punkte
> 
> Also sollten mit dem neuen Board locker 20000 drin sein, wenn du denn die 4Ghz schaffst



Mit dem neuen Mobo müsste es schon drinnen sein und meine Temps sind ertse Sahne mit 3,4Ghz. Also ist der 3D Mark 06 doch stark vom CPU Takt abhängig besser gesagt provitiert sehr gut mit hohem Takt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## tobi757 (19. November 2009)

JA, richtig


----------



## snapstar123 (19. November 2009)

tobi757 schrieb:


> JA, richtig



Dann schaue was ich Morgen mit dem neuen Mobo und denn zwei 6600GTs rausholen kann.
Also mit dem Mobo von jetzt die zwei 6600GTs mal schauen was ich rausholen kann und 3,4Ghz und mit dem anderem Mobo hoch mit der CPU, hoffe ich knacke dann die 20K , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## kmf (20. November 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Dann schaue was ich Morgen mit dem neuen Mobo und denn zwei 6600GTs rausholen kann.
> Also mit dem Mobo von jetzt die zwei 6600GTs mal schauen was ich rausholen kann und 3,4Ghz und mit dem anderem Mobo hoch mit der CPU, hoffe ich knacke dann die 20K , Mfg Snapstar



Wie soll das denn gehen? Core I7 auf 4GHz?

Nvidia ist ned grad berühmt für hohe 3DMark Werte.

Anbei eine Hardcopy - Prozzi auf 3,8 @ stock und die 2 GTX @ default. Pic ist leicht verunglückt. CPU-Z hab ich total verhauen. 

→ Klick ←​
Jetzt wo ich meine beiden GTX 280 wieder komplett unter Wasser habe und bisher alles zufriedenstellend funktioniert, werde ich mich mal ans Übertakten der Grakas machen. Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## snapstar123 (20. November 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Wie soll das denn gehen? Core I7 auf 4GHz?
> 
> Nvidia ist ned grad berühmt für hohe 3DMark Werte.
> 
> Anbei eine Hardcopy - Prozzi auf 3,8 @ stock und die 2 GTX @ default. Pic ist leicht verunglückt. CPU-Z hab ich total verhauen. → Klick ←​Jetzt wo ich meine beiden GTX 280 wieder komplett unter Wasser habe und bisher alles zufriedenstellend funktioniert, werde ich mich mal ans Übertakten der Grakas machen. Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt.



Nein da hast du was falsch verstanden.
Habe ein Asus P5N-D was mit einem Q9550 auf 3,4Ghz läuft aber bekomme keinen höheren FSB hin aber dort kommen dann die twei 6600GTs drauf.
Heute bekomme ich mein Asus P5Q Pro Turbo und dort kommt dann anchliesend der Q9550 drauf und mit dem lässt sich bestimmt ein sehr hoher Takt rausholen.
Auf dem Nvorce Board komme ich halt nicht über 400Mhz egal wie hoch ich mit denn Spannungen gehe aber mit dem P5Q komme ich ja wesentlich höher und mit einer 280GTX müsste ich ja die 20K knacken , Mfg Snapstar

Habe gerade erst denn Screen bemerkt also ist der Benchmark schon stark vom Takt der CPU abhängig wie ich das sehe vorallem wenn deine 280GTX @Stock läuft, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## kmf (20. November 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Nein da hast du was falsch verstanden.
> Habe ein Asus P5N-D was mit einem Q9550 auf 3,4Ghz läuft aber bekomme keinen höheren FSB hin aber dort kommen dann die twei 6600GTs drauf.
> Heute bekomme ich mein Asus P5Q Pro Turbo und dort kommt dann anchliesend der Q9550 drauf und mit dem lässt sich bestimmt ein sehr hoher Takt rausholen.
> Auf dem Nvorce Board komme ich halt nicht über 400Mhz egal wie hoch ich mit denn Spannungen gehe aber mit dem P5Q komme ich ja wesentlich höher und mit einer 280GTX müsste ich ja die 20K knacken , Mfg Snapstar
> ...


Wie, mit einer GTX280? 

Hehe.  Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. November 2009)

Immer diese Zweifler.


----------



## kmf (20. November 2009)

Win XP und 640er GPU Takt und Shader auf 1404. 

Referenz ist Core 602, Shader 1296 und Ram 1107.

Unter Vista erreichst du das nicht.


----------



## totovo (20. November 2009)

ich will auch mal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also bei der CPU geht mit mehr Spannung sicher noch was!

Was denkt ihr macht die GPU noch mit?


----------



## snapstar123 (20. November 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Wie, mit einer GTX280?
> 
> Hehe.  Viel Erfolg.



Ja meine Graka ist ja eine 280GTX und habe jetzt endlich mein neues Mobo geholt aber vorher teste ich erst mal die zwei 6600GTs auf dem alten Mobo und schau mal was ich aus dennen so rausholen kann.
Später oder Morgen das neue Mobo und Übertakten dann hoffe ich das ich die 20K knacke und Danke werde es bestimmt schaffen habe noch ein paar Tipps bekommen wegen diesen ganzen hintergrund Dienste und Vista 64 ist ja langsamer als XP aber ich werde es schon schaffen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Xion4 (20. November 2009)

totovo schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr macht die GPU noch mit?



Also die GPU scheint ne gute zu sein, 850Mhz sind nicht selbstverständlich. Aber vielmehr wird nicht passen. Ab nem bestimmten Punkt des OC wirst du weniger Punkte einfahren.


----------



## True Monkey (20. November 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Win XP und 640er GPU Takt und Shader auf 1404.
> 
> Referenz ist Core 602, Shader 1296 und Ram 1107.
> 
> Unter Vista erreichst du das nicht.


 
naja unter XP mache ich schon mit einer 250er 20K 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und unter Vista erreiche ich das ab 260er bei 4Ghz ..........von daher sollte das ohne probs mit einer 280er funzen


----------



## True Monkey (21. November 2009)

Mal ein Test mit 88er auf stock 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mist doppelpost


----------



## rabit (21. November 2009)

True Du bist ja auch ein "Wahnsinniger"^^ Oc Profesor


----------



## True Monkey (21. November 2009)

^^Hihi

Jetzt mal die Grakas ein wenig gepuscht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich freu mich schon drauf das Board das erste mal kalt zu machen


----------



## Dr.House (21. November 2009)

Eine kleine GTX 275 kann doch mehr als 28 k, wenn man sie kalt macht 

@ zum Thema GTX 280 SLI - da sind locker 30 k drin mit nem fetten Prozzi...


----------



## True Monkey (21. November 2009)

^^

@House 

275er sind momentan nicht lieferbar ....aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben 

Montag bekomme ich die erste 280er 

Edit:Mal kurz einen neuen *WR* mit den Karten aufgestellt ...und das unter Luft 

24353 P  .....88er GT SLI 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. November 2009)

Was sagt HW Bot dazu? ^^ Und hau doch noch was auf die CPU drauf, oder ist bei 4.1GHz schon Schluss?! Wär ja sehr unschön bei ner EE...


----------



## True Monkey (22. November 2009)

^^das ist schon Gold ...und das Sys ist bis jetzt nur unter Luft ....aber wenn ich das Backplate für meine Wakü endlich bekomme geht da noch mehr 

Dice ist auch schon geplant


----------



## kmf (24. November 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> naja unter XP mache ich schon mit einer 250er 20K
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab jetzt mal getestet. Fazit vorweg, es ist zum Mäuse melken. Ergebnisse im Prinzip gleich, egal welcher Takt. Letzte beiden Stellen über 50 aufgerundet auf nächsten 100er, bzw. unter 50 abgerundet. 

Meine Karten geflasht auf (Treiber 195.55 beta)

700/1404/1261 (1,18V, 1,06V, 1,03V) Prozzi auf 3,8 -> ~20600
700/1350/1134 (1,15V, 1,06V, 1,03V) Prozzi auf 3,8 -> ~20600
648/1404/1261 (1,12V, 1,06V, 1,03V) Prozzi auf 3,8 -> ~20600
621/1350/1134 (1,11V, 1,06V, 1,03V) Prozzi auf 3,8 -> ~20400
602/1296/1107 (1,18V, 1,11V, 1,11V) Prozzi auf 3,8 -> ~20300 (original)​
700/1404/1261 (1,18V, 1,06V, 1,03V) Prozzi auf 4,0 -> ~21600
700/1350/1134 (1,15V, 1,06V, 1,03V) Prozzi auf 4,0 -> ~21500
648/1404/1261 (1,12V, 1,06V, 1,03V) Prozzi auf 4,0 -> ~21500
621/1350/1134 (1,11V, 1,06V, 1,03V) Prozzi auf 4,0 -> ~21400
602/1296/1107 (1,18V, 1,11V, 1,11V) Prozzi auf 4,0 -> ~21400 (original)​
700/1404/1261 (1,18V, 1,06V, 1,03V) Prozzi auf 4,2 -> ~22200
700/1350/1134 (1,15V, 1,06V, 1,03V) Prozzi auf 4,2 -> ~22100
648/1404/1261 (1,12V, 1,06V, 1,03V) Prozzi auf 4,2 -> ~22000
621/1350/1134 (1,11V, 1,06V, 1,03V) Prozzi auf 4,2 -> ~21900
602/1296/1107 (1,18V, 1,11V, 1,11V) Prozzi auf 4,2 -> ~21900 (original)​
700/1400/1150 geflasht (1,11V, 1,06, 1,03V) Prozzi auf 3,8 -> Bluescreen beim Start von Windows
700/1400/1150 geflasht (1,12V, 1,06, 1,03V) Prozzi auf 3,8 -> sporadische Treiberrücksetzung


Aktuell geflasht 700/1400/1150 (1,15V, 1,06V, 1,03V). Scheint bis jetzt stabil.

Weiter hab ich festgestellt, dass eine Karte unter Wasser um fast 10° heißer wird, als die andere. GPU-z zeigt im Log max 53°. Wahrscheinlich hat die den Heatbug. Aber die Kappe mach ich nicht runter. Bin froh, dass der Kühler auf Anhieb problemlos saß. Wie gesagt, die vorherige Karte hab ich beim ersten Anbau schon gekillt.


----------



## FortunaGamer (24. November 2009)

Wow, da hast du dir mal richtig gute Mühe geben. Man sieht richtig, dass das 3D Mark 2006 total auf die CPU setzt und übertakten nicht grade so viel bringt. Jetzt wäre noch ein Vergleich zwischen Treibern nicht schlecht.


----------



## C43Z42 (24. November 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich im Bios des Asus M3N72-D oder ähnlicher Boards den Ramteiler find ?!
Evt seh ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht aber ich find da nur eine Funktion wo ich direkt DDRII-800 usw auswählen kann aber auf des springt der anscheinend ned so an?!...


----------



## Blechdesigner (24. November 2009)

Ich habe hier auch mal einen kleinen Vergleich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *19440* i7-860 @ 3,52GHz + GTX 275 @ 650|1475|1200



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *20876* i7-860 @ 3,52GHz + GTX 275 @ 750|1701|1332



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *20258* i7-860 @ 4,00GHz + GTX 275 @ 650|1475|1200



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *22400* i7-860 @ 4,00GHz + GTX 275 @ 750|1701|1332


----------



## True Monkey (25. November 2009)

Hehe .....ich liebe meine 88er

*24679*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch nicht mal unter Dice 

*   SLI  *


----------



## kmf (25. November 2009)

^^ Da schau sich nur mal einer den SM2 Core an. Vista kriegt den überhaupt nicht gebacken und den SM3 Core unter DX9 auch nicht. OK, der Prozzi ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.
So einen Score hätte ich mir bei meinen beiden GTXen auch gut vorstellen können, aber da geht leider nix. Vorhin hab ich mit mal spaßeshalber 4,8GHz @1,6V probiert. 3DMark läuft an mit über 140 FPS, dann runter auf 10 ...3... ... ... Bluescreen. 
Tjo, nach dem Neustart musste die HDD runderneuert werden.


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. November 2009)

Hey True, sitzt er jetzt schon unter Wasser o. ist das noch mit Luft? 
Nice Score


----------



## True Monkey (25. November 2009)

^^Luft .... ich teste immer noch rum wie er die beste Performance liefert .....das mal mit höheren Multi und niedrigen BLCK und ohne HT....aber beim Vcore bremse ich mich jetzt mal ein (komme mit weniger durch alle anderen Benchmarks nur der Mist CPU test im 06er will soviel Vcore )....will ihn ja nicht abrauchen lassen ohne das er jemals kalt war


----------



## Brainbug0815 (25. November 2009)

hi,hab da mal ne frage.
und zwar wen ich mit einer gtx 260 plus oc und mein q6600@3,51 ghz takt und win vista 64 bit benche habe ich knapp drunter 18000 pkte.wenn ich meine 2 gtx @sli einbaue,sli ist aktiviert im treiber,gpu z zeigt auch an 2 gpu,s enabled bekomme ich nur 16500 pkt.
woran kan das liegen?


----------



## Brainbug0815 (25. November 2009)

doppel post ...sry

und weg is es...


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. November 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> ...Unter Vista erreichst du das nicht...



So bitte ... q.e.d.


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. November 2009)

^^Ärgere ihn doch nicht, immerhin hat er doch 2Karten drin und nicht nur eine


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. November 2009)

Naja, eigentlich wollte ich noch einen Screen mit Win7 64bit nachschieben, bevor er auch noch danach fragen sollte.


----------



## UnnerveD (27. November 2009)

Primärziel 23000 Win 7 (24000 XP  )

siehe Anhang...


----------



## snapstar123 (27. November 2009)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> So bitte ... q.e.d.



Ich kapier das nicht wie schaffst du es die 20K Grenze zu kancken mit standart Takt von der CPU oder hast du 2 Geforce 280GTX.
Konnte im Sysprofiel jetzt nichts finden aber ich schaffe mit meinem System auf 3,4Ghz und einer 280GTX Overclocked und auch mit Vista 64Bit die 18K.
Habe jetzt schon alles mögliche im Kontrollpanel bei Nvidia auf Leistung gestellt und auch alle möglichen Hindergrunddienste deaktiviert.
Mich würde interresieren was ihr sonst noch macht um die Leistung so zu steigern oder hast du ein Raid System oder eine SSD Platte drinnen.
Ich komme einfach ums verrecken nicht über die 20K, versuchs jetzt mit einem neuen Mobo mit dem ich wenigstens höher Takten kann damit ich es endlich schaffe aber so habe ich keine Chance die 20K zu knacken egal was ich versuche mit Einstellungen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## True Monkey (27. November 2009)

Hi Snap....schau mal genau hin ..der Core ist gerade nur auf x6.....9x460=4,14 Ghz 

Also tret deinen Core mal in den Allerwertesten


----------



## Sesfontain (27. November 2009)

Er hatte doch die CPU auf 4,14ghz
GTX war Oced


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. November 2009)

Richtig! Und es ist nur eine Graka 

Ein Raid oder ne SSD hilft dir nichts um mehr Punkte zu bekommen.


----------



## snapstar123 (27. November 2009)

Ach so das müsste ich überlessen habe, also Danke Leute für die Info dann werde ich mal schauen wie weit ich am Wochenende komme.
Also 4Ghz müssten schon mal drinnen sein und dann schau ich was ich an Punkten rausholen kann , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## True Monkey (27. November 2009)

Hmm ....mal der erst Run ...aber noch nicht zufriedenstellend 

GTS 250....20044 P




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. November 2009)

^^Mit HT wird's ihm unter Luft wohl zu heiß oder? (ansonsten hättest das auch noch probieren können, ob's mehr wird)


----------



## True Monkey (27. November 2009)

^^Jepp....aber mal schauen was ich noch rauspressen kann


----------



## geheimrat (27. November 2009)

mein 920 hat mit ner 275 22k gemacht...


----------



## True Monkey (27. November 2009)

Hmm über 22 komme ich auch 

Ich kann ja mal vier GPUs nehmen und nur einen Dual 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (27. November 2009)

Mal Platz 4 im 06er


----------



## True Monkey (27. November 2009)

^^Hoffen wir mal das der neue Core auf dem Brett läuft ....dann ist dir der erste sicher


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. November 2009)

So, mal schnell 20k bei nur 3,3GHz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (27. November 2009)

@ True 
ich hoffe, der neue kommt überhaupt bei mir an.
Hoffentlich finde ich den, in dem Sack Reis.


----------



## Hollywood (27. November 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hmm ....mal der erst Run ...aber noch nicht zufriedenstellend
> 
> GTS 250....20044 P
> 
> ...



Braucht der echt so viel Power für die 4.3? Ich habe jetzt noch keine großen Vergleichswerte, aber wenig ist das nicht, oder?

lg

Hollywood


----------



## True Monkey (27. November 2009)

^^Nur für den mist CPU Test ....ansonsten reichen 1,38v

ich teste noch rum und wollte mal ein paar runs durchbringen


----------



## Hollywood (27. November 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Nur für den mist CPU Test ....ansonsten reichen 1,38v



Ah okay! Das klingt doch viel besser! Kann den 3570 unter Luft mit 4.6 und ca. 1.4 durch den CPU Test im 06er jagen. Noch ein paar Tage, dann bekommt der richtig Feuer unter dem Hintern!


----------



## Sesfontain (27. November 2009)

Er hat einen C0 ,da ist das normal ,die brauchen eben mehr Spannung


----------



## Dr.House (27. November 2009)

True´s  CPU ist noch in C0 Stepping, die brauchen generell mehr Saft um zu laufen und 4,6 erreichen die eher selten unter Luft 

Wegen OT mal ein Screen von der vorletzten Session 


Unter LN2 sollten auch die 30k drin sein


----------



## Ü50 (27. November 2009)

Meiner braucht reichlich Volt
Ein Porsche mit entsprechender Geschwindigkeit läuft ja auch nicht mit 10 L.


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. November 2009)

@ü50:
Für nen D0 haste da aber echt ne Krücke erwischt ^^ Meiner macht die 4GHz stable bei 1.18V (Prime), über 4.4GHz komm ich wegen dem Board nicht... (Asus P6T Deluxe V2).
Auch mit 1.4V QPI will der nicht über BCLK 210 gehen oO

@House: Da war aber Dice auf dem Board oder? BCLK 240 *lechz* Und das auch noch bei ner guten CPU Spannung


----------



## kmf (28. November 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Ärgere ihn doch nicht, immerhin hat er doch 2Karten drin und nicht nur eine


 Ja , gebt's mir gehörig!


----------



## True Monkey (28. November 2009)

@kmf

Was bringt denn eine Karte ...ich könnte wetten fast genauso viel.

Teste mal nur mit einer


----------



## Ü50 (28. November 2009)

@Masterschief79

ich werde mir ohi einen neuen zulegen. Dann kann ich den Krüppel in meinen Spiele PC einbauen.


----------



## True Monkey (28. November 2009)

Hihi....SLI mit 250er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




kosten.......164 €


----------



## ATImania (29. November 2009)

@ True Monkey,

Ist das richtig, dass dein CPU mit 4 Cores und "nur" 4 Threads läuft? Müssten es nicht 8 sein?? Sind für ein i7 Extreme @ 4,3 GHz nicht ~7.600 Punkte im CPU Score etwas zu niedrig? Da könnte doch noch mehr drinn sein oder? Oder habe ich da jetzt einfach nur was übersehen bzw. liege ich da falsch? 

Ist mir nur so aufgefallen weil teilweise andere User mit einem "normalen" i7 und nicht viel mehr Takt schon teilweise über 9.000 Punkte im CPU Score kommen. 

Habe selbst mit meinem in die Jahre gekommenen Athlon X2 5000+ @Stock (2,61 Ghz) immer hin ~ 2.000 Punkte im CPU Score. 

Das vom 3D Mark 06 schnellste getestete System erreicht im CPU Score sogar über 11.100 Punkte wenn ich das gestern richtig gesehen habe


----------



## Sesfontain (29. November 2009)

Fall er SMT disabled hat ,ist das völlig normal ,die meisten anderen benchen mit und bekommen durch 8Threads auch mehr Punkte


----------



## FortunaGamer (29. November 2009)

Normal gibt es bei 3D Mark mehr Punkte für 8 Threads außer bei mit wenn ich SMT an habe bekomme ich weniger Punkte, ich weiß immer noch nicht wo ran das Liegt.


----------



## True Monkey (29. November 2009)

Unter Luft ist HT zu heiß......aber sind ja nur Tests 

Ein klein wenig mehr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kmf (30. November 2009)

true monkey schrieb:


> @kmf
> 
> was bringt denn eine karte ...ich könnte wetten fast genauso viel.
> 
> Teste mal nur mit einer


~19600

/edit

nö, gelogen - sind nur 18900. Hab's grad durchlaufen lassen.

 Klick <=



Bei 4GHz. Hab auch festgestellt, wenn ich auf oder über 4,2 gehe, werden die Satas zunehmend arschlahm. Was kann das sein? 780i Board doch net so gut geeignet für den QX9770. Hab auch noch ein 790er Ultra hier liegen. Aber der laute Miniquirl nervt mich.


----------



## jayson (30. November 2009)

siehe sys profil.... 14216 oc q6000.. gtx260 amp²...

ich brauche wohl auch unbedingt mal ein neues board..

grz


----------



## True Monkey (30. November 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> 780i Board doch net so gut geeignet für den QX9770. Hab auch noch ein 790er Ultra hier liegen. Aber der laute Miniquirl nervt mich.


 

hmm ......das hier ist ein Q9650 bei 4Ghz auf einem nforce 750i (P5n-d)

Achte da mal auf den CPU Score ......leider habe ich keine screens mit 06er unter Vista aber den 06er bench ich generell auf XP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kmf (30. November 2009)

Dein CPU-Score ist um einiges höher.

Beim 2. Durchlauf war der Bench etwas besser. +200   

Warum ist denn nur meine 3DMark Score-Anzeige so verstümmelt? Das ist mir schon öfter aufgefallen.


----------



## Ü50 (30. November 2009)

Ich bekomme die einfach nicht als SLI zum laufen. Unter XP nicht, Win7 werden beide Karten erkannt sowie Unter Vista. Jedoch keine Erhöhung der Punkte (weil SLI)
Außerdem ist die Karte mit dem Q9650 bei 4Ghz. schneller als mit einem I7 er bei fast 4,5 GHz.


----------



## teKau^ (1. Dezember 2009)

Meine CPU ist anscheinend eine richtige Spaßbremse.. 

Mein Sys:

Win7 64Bit
2x2Gb DDR2 Mushkin 1066Mhz
Abit In9 32-Max WiFi
C2D E6850 @ 3,7Ghz
GPU: ATI Radeon HD 5850


----------



## Chicago (1. Dezember 2009)

Stell mal den Energie-modus auf Höchstleistung, findest du in der Systemsteurung.

gruß Chicago


----------



## True Monkey (1. Dezember 2009)

Hmm 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Markus2911 (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe grade mein System gebencht. I7-920 @4Ghz eingeschaltetes smt ,GTX295


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Dezember 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist aber komisch, mit ner 5850 komm ich mit dem selben CPU Speed auf 5k Punkte mehr  Etwa 27160...


----------



## Dr.House (2. Dezember 2009)

Frisch eingefahren bei 11°C Luft im Zimmer, dank offenen Fenstern (7 Stunden lang).

Grakas mit Stockkühler und 1,38 Volt auf der GPU


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Dezember 2009)

^^Schade das meine CPU nicht so hoch geht 

Und mein damaliges Ergebnis aus einem SLI-Gespann mit einer KFA² und einer ganz normalen Palit bestand, wo letzteres ziemlich das möglich Potenzial runtergezogen hat 

Aber mit 2*der KFA² könnte ich mir gute Ergebnise vorstellen  (aber irgendwie hat die keiner mehr) Selbst bei nur 2*8x und ohne V-Mod 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(SLI aus KFA²+Palit) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(KFA² Einzelkarte)


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Dezember 2009)

Vor 5 Minuten erreicht.
Die 5850 geht mal übelst geil ab. Gleich mal bei HW Bot hochladen, dürften wieder so 5 Pünktchen oder so sein 
Dann noch Vantage und den Rest testen


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (2. Dezember 2009)

Frage.. hab mir heut nen PhenomII 955 gekauft.. Bringt im 3D Mark 06 ~ 15500 Punkte.. vorher hatte ich nen Phenom I 9750 @ 2,8 Ghz und 13500 Punkte.. Graka is ne 4870/512... Ist der "minimale" Leistungsgewinn normal??

MfG


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Dezember 2009)

Ja das passt.
3D Mark ist zwar immer noch sehr CPU-lastig, aber in diesem Fall wird die Graka nicht mehr so stark gebremst. Also wenn du die CPU jetzt noch ein bisschen OC'st, werden die Punkte nicht mehr sooo rasant steigen. Die Graka wird dann langsam der limitierende Faktor, vlt bei so 17k Punkten.

Zum Vergleich: Mit meinem i7 920@Standard und ner HD5850@Standard sinds bei mir etwa 18.5k. Wenn ich nur die CPU auf 4.3GHz takte, hab ich direkt 24k Punkte. Mit Graka OC werdens dann knapp 28k ^^ (siehe ein Post über dir )


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (2. Dezember 2009)

da hasste wohl recht... mit dem cpu auf 3,6 Ghz ( Gottseidank die Black Edition xD) bin ich auf 17500 Punkte... hab schon gedacht, hätt was falsch eingestellt, aber wohl alles im Rahmen...


----------



## Ü50 (2. Dezember 2009)

Mal ein frischer 06er.


----------



## FortunaGamer (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mal denn vergleich zwischen 191.07 und 195.62 Treibern gemacht. CPU lief auf standart mit Turbo und HT. Grafikkarte lief auf wie immer. Ich habe nicht grade viel dafür getan um alles rauszuhollen. Wollte nur sehen wie das aussieht. Bei mir sind die 195er Treiber langsamer als die 191er. Ich hoffe das könnte jemand auch mal bestätigen.


----------



## Sesfontain (3. Dezember 2009)

Habe ich auch
miz 190.38 war er bis jetzt bei mir immer sehr schnell


----------



## FortunaGamer (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich werde mal noch mehr Treiber runter laden und gucken was es da so geben wird. Ich werde bei denn 185er Treibern anfangen. Hoffe das ich es am Wochenden schaffe.


----------



## jayson (4. Dezember 2009)

also ich habe ebend auch nochmal den alten treiber also 191er raufgespielt und der ist bei mir 500 pkt langsamer als der 195er... kann ich also nicht bestätigen, dass der alte schneller ist..

grz


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (7. Dezember 2009)

Hey ihr Bencher,
habe letzten Freitag meinen neuen "Dreizylinder" bekommen, mit dem alten X3 kam ich ja kaum über 10k unter Win7.

Ist das so erstmal brauchbar nach den ersten groben Tests?
Glaub ich hab hier mal irgendwo nen 720BE+GTX260 mit um die 18k gesehen?!


----------



## praxiteen (8. Dezember 2009)

hallo leute,mal ein run mit neuer hardware.+195er treiber.run mit 191er treiber folgt.der letzte zeigt nen run mit noch mehr graka oc.(wert).mit dem 182.50 ist bei diesen einstellungen der pc abgestürzt.keine ahnung warum.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (8. Dezember 2009)

Nochmal etwas nachjustiert, ist langsam aber Ende der Fahnenstange, aufjedenfall unter WIN7.
Hatte des öfteren ne Fehlermeldung (Pic2), kennt die jemand??


----------



## True Monkey (8. Dezember 2009)

@Praxiteen

Hmm ....schau mal .....auch eine 260er bei 4Ghz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Karte ist kaum übertaktet


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (9. Dezember 2009)

Wieviel CPUpower brauch man eigentlich bis die GTX260 limitiert? und die SMscores nicht mehr steigen?


----------



## Sesfontain (9. Dezember 2009)

schau ma bei HwBot
GeForce GTX 260 216SP videocard overclocking specs - hwbot
die Prozessoren sind ja alle tiefgekühlt ,das die limitieren würde ich mal aussschließen.


----------



## praxiteen (9. Dezember 2009)

@true monkey:
wie das?warum fehlen mir da soviele points?welchen treiber benutzt du?
du verwendest doch windows XP oder?


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. Dezember 2009)

^^Auf dem Screen ist es der 182.06'er und zum Anderen ist es auch noch unter XP


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (9. Dezember 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> schau ma bei HwBot
> GeForce GTX 260 216SP videocard overclocking specs - hwbot
> die Prozessoren sind ja alle tiefgekühlt ,das die limitieren würde ich mal aussschließen.


 

Ist ja unglaublich .... LEUTE !!! Was macht ihr da????
Nee, echt der Hammer .... nur verrückte !!

@praxiteen
Ich glaub dein "Vista" frisst die points ....


----------



## praxiteen (9. Dezember 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Auf dem Screen ist es der 182.06'er und zum Anderen ist es auch noch unter XP


 hab ich eben gesehen.und treiber +XP macht soviel aus?zumal die karte von monkey weniger oc ist?
mfg.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (9. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal mit meiner alten CPU, einmal XP und einmal WIN7


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe leider nur Vergleiche mit einer GTX 275:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *19386* i7-860 @ 3300 MHz + GTX 275 @ default (190.38 / XP)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *18872* i7-860 @ 3300 MHz + GTX 275 @ default (190.38 / Vista64)

Und hier mal ein anderer Faktor 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *17832* Q9650 @ 3332 MHz + GTX 275 @ default (182.50 / XP)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *18236* i7-860 @ 3007 MHz + GTX 275 @ default (182.50 / XP)


----------



## FortunaGamer (9. Dezember 2009)

Vista bremst ganz schön, ich dachte mir schon so viel. Ich muss mir mal dringent ein Bench XP installieren. Vielleicht schaffe ich da noch ein wenig mehr mit der 7950GT.


----------



## praxiteen (9. Dezember 2009)

ich hab nen versuch mit dem 182.06 gemacht.hm,das XP scheint der bench turbo zu sein.
damn,wo bekomm ich nu ein Xp her?(armes ich)
mfg.


----------



## rabit (9. Dezember 2009)

@praxiteen
Xp ändert auch nix an der Tatsache der Leistung deiner Hardware....


----------



## praxiteen (9. Dezember 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> @praxiteen
> Xp ändert auch nix an der Tatsache der Leistung deiner Hardware....


 hast wohl den letzten post von "true monkey"nicht gesehen.oder?
mfg.


----------



## Ü50 (9. Dezember 2009)

Eine 250er unter Xp


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. Dezember 2009)

Eine 8800GTS unter XP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (10. Dezember 2009)

Eine 250er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zwei 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ole88 (10. Dezember 2009)

ich bin frustriert, von 20821points auf nur noch 17023????? warum? ich hab nichts geändert an denn einstellungen nur neuen ati treiber, das gibts doch nicht und das mit CF

so warum hab ich jetzt bessere werte?
raff ich grad net





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FortunaGamer (16. Dezember 2009)

So jetzt habe ich endlich denn Treiber vergleich hin bekommen Was ist schon seilt langen machen wollte habe ich in Gestern und heute gemacht. Ich habe die 10 Letzten Treiber von der Nvidia Seite genommen. CPU mit HT, normal und Turbo Modus und die Grafikkarte auf Standart Takt.

181.22: 15649 Punkte

182.06: 15689 Punkte

182.08: 15797 Punkte

182.50: 15727 Punkte

185.85: 16331 Punkte

186.18: 16555 Punkte

190.38: 15928 Punkte

*190.62: 16639 Punkte*

191.07: 15702 Punkte

195.62: 16620 Punkte

Bei mir habe die 190.62 am besten abgeschnitten habe zwar je nur einen Run gemacht weil so viel Zeit und Lust hatte ich nun auch nicht dadrauf


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. Dezember 2009)

Kurz OT:

Ich lese in letzter Zeit immer häufiger von dem Stresstest "LinX" aber ich über Google hab ich nur ne Version gefunden, die die CPU nicht belastet ^^
Hier war ja auch schon davon die Rede.

Könnte mir mal jmd nen DL-Link geben?


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. Dezember 2009)

Hier bitte ... Link.


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. Dezember 2009)

Sehr geil danke  Habs echt nicht gefunden ^^


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. Dezember 2009)

Sowas aber auch... ...... hat mich gut unterstützt.


----------



## Jack the Ripper (21. Dezember 2009)

hi. ich hab folgendes problem wie viele auch-.-
mein benchmark ergebnis: 8726 pkt.  (3Dmark06)
CPU: 3834
SM 2.0: 3149
SM 3.0: 3136

mein System:
asus p5n-e sli
q6600
8800gtx
2 GB ocz platinum
780 watt NT

in einer älteren PCGH hab ich gelesen das die mit dem system (außer mainboard, das war ein asus blitz)  auf 11700 pkt. gekommen sind bei 3dmark06. mit OC sogar auf 13600 oder so. wie kann das sein? hab schon gelesen das die grafikkarte ausgebremst werden kann aber was kann ich dagegen machen? jemand ne idee?


----------



## 8800 GT (21. Dezember 2009)

der Graka score ist extrm niedrig, sollte so um die 5000-6000 liegen. 
Hast du den neuesten treiber?


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. Dezember 2009)

@Jack the Ripper

Hallo u. herzlich willkommen im Forum 

Welches Betriebssystem und welchen Treiber nutzt du? (läuft alles @ Standardt-Takt?)

Hier mal ne 8600GTS-256MB(825/1900/1230) mit einem Q9650 @ 4,5GHz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack the Ripper (21. Dezember 2009)

windows xp home und treiber hab ich den neuen von nvidia 195.62. northbridge-treiber is auch neu. übertaktet is nur die graka ein bissl. hab damit fast 150 pkt. rausgeholt^^


----------



## Kr0n05 (22. Dezember 2009)

Wie kann man mit einer 8800 GTS mehr punkte haben als ich mit ner Übertaketeten 4870????


----------



## dorow (22. Dezember 2009)

Jack the Ripper schrieb:


> hi. ich hab folgendes problem wie viele auch-.-
> mein benchmark ergebnis: 8726 pkt.  (3Dmark06)
> CPU: 3834
> SM 2.0: 3149
> ...



Ich habe mit einem Q6600@3,64GHz und einer 8800Ultra 16061 Punkte erreicht. Max. waren es 17197 Punkte. Leider sind auf dem Foto nur die 3DMark06 Punkte und keine CPU-Z werte zu sehen. Finde deine Punkte aber recht wenig, es sollten schon so um 10000 Punkte sein.


----------



## NuTSkuL (22. Dezember 2009)

also ein bisschen verwundern tut mich hier so einiges auch. mit meinem ex-ex-rechner (7950gx2 extreme OC und e6700) hatte ich sogar knappe 10500 punkte. war der so gut?


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. Dezember 2009)

Kr0n05 schrieb:


> Wie kann man mit einer 8800 GTS mehr punkte haben als ich mit ner Übertaketeten 4870????



Wenn meinst du? In Bezug auf welche Ergebnisse?


----------



## Sesfontain (22. Dezember 2009)

Kr0n05 schrieb:


> Wie kann man mit einer 8800 GTS mehr punkte haben als ich mit ner Übertaketeten 4870????



Ganz einfach:

3DMark06 ist sehr CPU Lastig.
Dazu kommt es noch auf ein gutes Windows und so an..


----------



## jayson (22. Dezember 2009)

habe gestern auch die ersten tests mit meinem neuem board gemacht.. q6600 @ 3,59 ghz und 260gtx-standard-takt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3DMark06 ist sehr CPU Lastig, dass kann ich bestätigen.. aber die grafikscore steigt auch, je weiter die cpu übertaktet wird...


----------



## Ace (22. Dezember 2009)

Da mir gestern meine GTX285 abgeraucht ist, habe ich mir zum Übergang eine MSI 250GTS Twin Frozr 1G gekauft und habs sie mal kurz getestet!
macht 3000Pkt weniger wie meine GTX mit i5-750 4,2Ghz.


----------



## ole88 (22. Dezember 2009)

hmm da hat meiner ja noch mehr dampf


----------



## Eiswolf93 (22. Dezember 2009)

Ace schrieb:


> Da mir gestern meine GTX285 abgeraucht ist, habe ich mir zum Übergang eine MSI 250GTS Twin Frozr 1G gekauft und habs sie mal kurz getestet!
> macht 3000Pkt weniger wie meine GTX mit i5-750 4,2Ghz.



also irgendetwas machst du falsch, ich mach mit ner 9800 GTX+(baugleich) mit nem I7 920 auf 4,25 über 20.000!

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Ace (22. Dezember 2009)

Grafik ist Standard,Win7 Ultimate keine Ahnung 
ich komme auch nur mit meiner GTX285 auf 20556


----------



## Eiswolf93 (22. Dezember 2009)

welchen treiber hast du? alles auf leistung?

hab hier noch ein ergebniss gefunden, mit dem gleichen takt wie du ihn hast.

M's 3Dmark 2006 score - hwbot.org

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Aerron (22. Dezember 2009)

also zu Benchen schalte ich die Phyx im der Sxstemsteuerung aus und setze die vor einstellung der 3 D anwendungen von Qualität auf Leistung im 3Dmark 06 spielt der Prozessor ne wichtige Rolle mit meinem E8600 bei 4 GHz bekomm ich garde mal um die 3900 punkte 

gruß Aerron


----------



## Ace (22. Dezember 2009)

Hab den neusten Treiber drauf und auf Qualität!
Kann da ja noch einiges rausholen wenn ich auf Leistung stelle + ein paar andere Sachen wie einige Dienst abschalten usw.


----------



## Sesfontain (22. Dezember 2009)

Beachte ,der i7 hat doch SMT ,was einen wesentlichen Vorteil ausmacht


----------



## Brainbug0815 (22. Dezember 2009)

und wenn ich benche,habe ich kaum eine sli skalierung.also der grüne balken steigt nur minimal.
sys: q 6600@3,51
gtx 260@ sli
6 gb ddr 2 speicher
board ist ein msi p7nsli

3d mark punkte ca. 17000.
mit einer karte und massives oc bekomme ich fast 18 tsd.


----------



## 8800 GT (22. Dezember 2009)

ich bin sooo glücklich, nach fast 3 Monaten habe ich es endlich geschafft, 3D Mark 06 wieder zu installieren. Heute Abend wird gebencht


----------



## Xion4 (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe auch mal wieder:

2 Monate altes Win7, ziemlich dichtgemüllt, gebencht bei CPU 4,3Ghz und VGA @1050/1200.

Bei 4,4ghz schaltet der 3dmurks einfach ab und ist weg, kein BS, kein System Crash, nur 3mark aus????????????????




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke die CPU hat noch ein wenig Luft, lol, 4,3ghz mit 1,28V unter Luft...


----------



## 8800 GT (22. Dezember 2009)

erst mal alles @ stock

mein Ziel sind:20000
Denkt ihr das ist machbar?

Edit: @ 4 GHZ 18444 Punkte


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. Dezember 2009)

^^Evtl. wenn du bei der CPU und Graka noch ordentlich an den Reglern drehst 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(default)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(oceliert)


----------



## Xion4 (23. Dezember 2009)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mal wieder:
> 
> 2 Monate altes Win7, ziemlich dichtgemüllt, gebencht bei CPU 4,3Ghz und VGA @1050/1200.
> 
> ...


 
Das hiess: Hilfe, jemand der mir da noch helfen kann===???


----------



## True Monkey (23. Dezember 2009)

^^Probiere es einfach mal ohne HT ....bringt eigentlich nur was im Vantage das an zu haben


----------



## dorow (23. Dezember 2009)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Das hiess: Hilfe, jemand der mir da noch helfen kann===???


Ich denke mal du hast Win7x64. Installiere mal auf einer freien Partition oder besser auf einer eigenen Festplatte Win XP. Ich selbst habe eine BenchFestplatte wo nur Win XP drauf ist mit allen nötigen Programmen. Die anderen Festplatten klemme ich dann im Tower ab. Das Klappt bei mir so am besten und XP Startet auch stabiler mit einer sehr Starck Übertakteten CPU!


----------



## Xion4 (23. Dezember 2009)

dorow schrieb:


> Ich denke mal du hast Win7x64. Installiere mal auf einer freien Partition oder besser auf einer eigenen Festplatte Win XP. Ich selbst habe eine BenchFestplatte wo nur Win XP drauf ist mit allen nötigen Programmen. Die anderen Festplatten klemme ich dann im Tower ab. Das Klappt bei mir so am besten und XP Startet auch stabiler mit einer sehr Starck Übertakteten CPU!


 
Du hast mich falsch verstanden, ich komm ohne Probleme ins Windows, nur der 3dmark ist aufeinmal weg/aus. Der Rechner selbst läuft weiter, und ich kann gleich weiterarbeiten.


----------



## dorow (23. Dezember 2009)

Nein habe ich nicht . Ich denke mal das Liegt an Win7.  Bei Vistax64 gab es am Anfang auch Probleme mit 3DMark06. PS:Bei Vista und Win7 hast du immer weniger Punkte als bei XP!


----------



## Eiswolf93 (23. Dezember 2009)

Hast du den Patch von 3dmark 06 installiert? könnt vielleicht schon helfen!

laufen auch andere Benchprogramme(vantage oder 05)?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Xion4 (23. Dezember 2009)

Der 06 läuft ja durch, wie man ja sieht, nur bei 4,4ghz hat er das Programm ohne Meldung geschlossen. Mir geht es auch nicht um die Punkte, Ziel ist es, im Februar an frischer Luft einen 4,6Ghz Run zu schaffen.

Patch für Win7??


----------



## Eiswolf93 (23. Dezember 2009)

Laufen aber z.B 3DMark 05 bei 4,4 ghz?

Futuremark 3DMark06 Download - ComputerBase

da gibt es nen hotfix und den patch. vielleicht hilt es ja....

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Aerron (23. Dezember 2009)

Das Kenne ich  von meinem anderen PC ich hab die Rams ein wenig endschärft um eine Latenz also von  zb von 6-6-6 18 auf 7-7-7-20 

denke mal das es nicht am Ram liegt sondern das dein Bord unter voltet bei Last wenn du lodlinekalbrierrung hast im Bios  aktivier sie das bringt ne menge an stabilität !  

Also 3dmark 05 mit Win7 und Ati ist echt seltsam  wärend mit  xp um die 28 T punkte  fallen  bekomm ich unter win 7  grade mal 20 T





Gruß Aerron


----------



## Ü50 (23. Dezember 2009)

Hat jemand eine Erklärung, warum mein E6500 K mit 4,3 Ghz. weniger Punkte bringt als mein E8400er mit 2,7 GHz. Liegt es an dem Treiber für die 98er Pro,
ich habe schon einige ausprobiert komme jedoch nicht an den E84er ran


----------



## True Monkey (23. Dezember 2009)

Hmm ...der CPU Score ist ja gestiegen ....aber seltsamerweise ist der SM2 Score gefallen bei gleichen Graka takten.

Edit : Das sind verschiedene Treiber ...vllt liegt da die Erklärung


----------



## Ü50 (23. Dezember 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hmm ...der CPU Score ist ja gestiegen ....aber seltsamerweise ist der SM2 Score gefallen bei gleichen Graka takten.
> 
> Edit : Das sind verschiedene Treiber ...vllt liegt da die Erklärung



Sollte denn der Standart Treiber von Win 7 besser sein, als ein ATI Treiber?
Ich habe ja auch schon einige andere Treiber ausprobiert. Keine Besserung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Dezember 2009)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Erklärung, warum mein E6500 K mit 4,3 Ghz. weniger Punkte bringt als mein E8400er mit 2,7 GHz. Liegt es an dem Treiber für die 98er Pro,
> ich habe schon einige ausprobiert komme jedoch nicht an den E84er ran


Hast du da DICE drauf oder was? ^^ Wundere mich nur, dass der schon 1.7V bei 4.3GHz braucht, so viel OC ist das ja nicht prozentual gesehen... Mein E84er macht das mit 1.25V locker mit ^^
Zu deinem Problem: Es kann eigentlich nur an der Graka liegen. Vlt funzen auch Stromsparfunktionen und so weiter nicht richtig... 


> Sollte denn der Standart Treiber von Win 7 besser sein, als ein ATI Treiber?


Das versteh ich nicht ganz. Meinst du den Treiber, den Win7 automatisch geladen hat, ohne CCC Installation usw. oder was?
Das ist ein- und derselbe


----------



## True Monkey (23. Dezember 2009)

^^Du mußt schon richtig hinsehen 

Das ist ein E 6500 k mit freien Multi.....und der ist nur zu dem zwecke da AGP zu benchen.

Der ist unter Wakü und ich tip mal darauf wenn der abraucht zuckt Ü50 mal gerade mit der Schulter.......dafür wurde er angeschafft 
Naja, und da der Core auf einem Board sitzt auf dem man den Vcore nur mit Hilfe eines Schraubenzieher erhöhen kann, kann es schon mal vorkommen das man mal ein wenig zu weit dreht.


----------



## 8800 GT (24. Dezember 2009)

hier mit 4,2 GHZ


----------



## Aerron (24. Dezember 2009)

Standart 24/7 to Play 


Gruß Aerron


----------



## 8800 GT (24. Dezember 2009)

neeeiiin
Aber mehr will ich der GTX nich zumuten, sie lief mit 850er Coretakt


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. Dezember 2009)

Er hat aber gleich 3 Stück davon drinne  Deswegen komm dir nicht als Verlierer vor


----------



## Aerron (24. Dezember 2009)

Also der bench ist nur mit zwei Karten im PC gelaufen für die Punktzahl Muss ich mit drei Karten Extrem an der MHz vom Prozzi Drehen 3 Wege SLI ist nicht grade Schneller aber sowas von stabiel man hat nicht so die spitzen Werte aber stabile FPS Raten 

im Altag hab ich das Normale SLI und ich bin damit absolut zu fireden also das er fast an das Ergebnis mit einer einzelnden 98GTX kommt zeigt das seine leistungsfähiger ist als eine von meinen 88 Gtx Oldies 

gruß Aerron


----------



## True Monkey (24. Dezember 2009)

Eine 250er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aerron (24. Dezember 2009)

he ihr habt beide Höhere Cpu scors in der Grafikleistung blassen meine alten Dinger  euch beide trotzdem  noch weg auch wenn ich da Zwei für brauch 

GPU tackt über 800 Mhz man man wenn das mit meinen gehen würde 


gruß Aerron 

PS der Weinachtsmann kommt gleich 

jungs Mein auftritt bis den


----------



## Speedguru (24. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe einen neuen PC (Tagebuch unten in Signatur)
Aber der 06er Score ist doch etwas niedrig, oder??

Sys:

AMD Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,2Ghz
MSI 790FX-GD70
G.Skill Ripjaws 1333 CL7
ATI HD 4890 Vapor-X
Cougar CM550W
Samsung F3 1000TB

Was meint ihr, was ist da falsch, oder passt das so?

MFG und schöne Weihnachten

Speedguru


----------



## Boti261980 (24. Dezember 2009)

Doppel Post kann gelöscht werden!


----------



## Boti261980 (24. Dezember 2009)

*Dual SLI GTX285 1GB & AMD 955 BE @ 3,9GHz*

Hab hier auch noch ein schönes Ergebnis:

Win 7 x64 RC - ForceWare 195.39b AFR2
System siehe Signatur, Ergebnis: 

Gesamt: 21.369 Pkt 
SM2.0: 7797
SM3.0: 10951
CPU: 5700

Frohe Festtage zusammen!


----------



## True Monkey (24. Dezember 2009)

Aerron schrieb:


> he ihr habt beide Höhere Cpu scors in der Grafikleistung blassen meine alten Dinger euch beide trotzdem noch weg auch wenn ich da Zwei für brauch


 
Ich kann ja mal zwei nehmen und ein anderes Sys 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder zwei alte 88er GT 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aerron (24. Dezember 2009)

@ Masterchief 


Würd ich so nicht sagen! Alle über die haben ihre CPU auf 4Ghz und mehr das ist schonein gutes Ergebnis mit 3,2 Ghz 


gruß Aerron


----------



## Boti261980 (24. Dezember 2009)

@ True Monkey

Shader untertaktet? 
Krasses Ergebnis, hast das nicht schon einmal gepostet?

MfG

€: schau dir mal meine Canyon Flight FPS an.


----------



## Aerron (24. Dezember 2009)

Thrue Monkey  


Werd  nächstes Jahr sehen was meine 88ter  auf einem neuen Unterbau schaffen  dabei brauch ich ja nur bei Hwbot schauen da haben  schon wellche   mit Core i7 Gebencht   nicht von schlechten ältern!

 Dafür müste ich meinen E8600 auf 7 Ghz bekommen 


gruß Aerron


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. Dezember 2009)

Aerron schrieb:


> @ Masterchief
> 
> 
> Würd ich so nicht sagen! Alle über die haben ihre CPU auf 4Ghz und mehr das ist schonein gutes Ergebnis mit 3,2 Ghz
> ...


Schon, aber ich dachte ja auch du hast 3 Grakas drinne, wie dus bei mir in dem Bruteforce Benchthread gepostet hast.
Dass die CPU limitiert, ist sowieso klar  Man müsste schon Vantage benchen, um das richtig vergleichen zu können.


----------



## jayson (25. Dezember 2009)

hier habe es jetzt geschafft meinen q6600 auf kanpp 3,7 zu prügeln und siehe da er knackt die 18000pkt...  wenn auch nur knapp..
aber die graka ist auch noch übertaktet...


----------



## True Monkey (25. Dezember 2009)

HiHi

3,6 Ghz Graka Stock 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jayson (25. Dezember 2009)

aber trotzdem knapp dran...


----------



## 8800 GT (25. Dezember 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Eine 250er
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wieso hast du 200 CPU Punkte mehr?? Und wie bekommst du den Speicher der GTS auf über 1300 MHZ?


----------



## Aerron (25. Dezember 2009)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Schon, aber ich dachte ja auch du hast 3 Grakas drinne, wie dus bei mir in dem Bruteforce Benchthread gepostet hast.
> Dass die CPU limitiert, ist sowieso klar  Man müsste schon Vantage benchen, um das richtig vergleichen zu können.


 


In meinen ersten Post Stand 24 /7 das sind die Einstellungen mit den ich zocke sicherlich kann ich auch noch paar alte screnns raus suchen mit 20 T  

Trible SLI ist kann ich fahren so wie ich es in deinem Bench  eingesetzt habe!

ich mein schau mal in True monkeys Signatur der hat einen haufen Hartware die er gebencht hat darin stehen meinst du das die CPU da alle in einem Systen acktiv sind ? denke nicht.  Ich sehe nur eins das beide Rechner die ich habe mit aktuellen  mit halten  obwohl die Technik darin Teilweise fast 4 jahre alt ist  !


mit den 3,2 Ghz meinte ich eigendlich speed guru 

gruß Aerron


----------



## True Monkey (25. Dezember 2009)

Bei 4 Ghz geht schon mehr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Aerron

Jepp, das in meiner sig sind vier Cores und Boards ......das sind vier aktive Sys (Da steht nicht drin was noch alles im Regal liegt  )


----------



## Aerron (25. Dezember 2009)

@ tru Monkey 


Respeckt da hast du ja paar schöne Systeme am Laufen ,irgend wo müssen ja auch deine hwbot Punkte her kommen !


So sieht das bei mir 4.6 Ghz aus !
Auf Win 7 läuft 3Dmark 06 besser als auf XP für den score hab ich vor einem Jahr noch 4.8 ghz gebraucht wunder mich nur warum 3dmark05 so grottig läuft !

Gruß Aerron


----------



## dorow (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dual SLI GTX285 1GB & AMD 955 BE @ 3,9GHz*



Boti261980 schrieb:


> Hab hier auch noch ein schönes Ergebnis:
> 
> Win 7 x64 RC - ForceWare 195.39b AFR2
> System siehe Signatur, Ergebnis:
> ...



Das finde ich aber nicht viel 21.369 Pkt mit zwei 285GTX.
Ich habe mit einer 285GTX 20.877 Punkte. Und die 21.000 Marke will ich auch noch schaffen. Na gut ist ein AMD, die haben so oder so immer etwas weinger Punkte.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Dezember 2009)

Eine 285er stock 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (25. Dezember 2009)

Mal eine AGP aus meiner Sammlung.


----------



## Xion4 (25. Dezember 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Eine 285er stock
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True, brauch der EE wirklich soviel Saft für 4,3Ghz??? Und bringt es nicht mehr Leistung/Bandbreite nen höheren Bclk und niedrigen Multi zu haben?? Weil 160Bclk, da geht doch noch mehr...


----------



## True Monkey (25. Dezember 2009)

^^Da geht sicherlich mehr .......das war nur mal zum testen.

Aber damit beschäftige ich mich erst weiter wenn ich bessere Möglichkeiten zum kühlen habe.


----------



## Xion4 (25. Dezember 2009)

Naja, sollte doch auch mit weniger Voltage mehr gehen, dann ist die Kühlung auch nicht ganz so wichtig


----------



## ProGamer052 (26. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal mein Ergebnis

Obs gut oder schlecht ist, da bin ich mir nicht so sicher, da ich keine vergleichbaren Ergebnisse finden konnte 

Vielleicht kann mir ja einer von euch weiterhelfen... ?


MfG ProGamer052

PS: Hardware ist allesamt @Stock


----------



## jayson (26. Dezember 2009)

mhh... ein bisschen mehr punkte sollten es glaube ich sein... ich mache mit meinem q6600 @3,2 15322pkt... also auch nicht viel weniger.. ich habe aber nur eine gtx260 statt 5850 von ati...

die soll ja wohl sehr gut sein....

auch wenn amd ein paar weniger punkte macht, denke ich sollten die 17000pkt schon drin sein...


----------



## ProGamer052 (26. Dezember 2009)

Ja, ist schon irgendwie komisch, aber ich weis nicht wodrans liegen könnte 

Als ich die Karte eingebaut habe hab ich zuerst den Catalyst 9.12 draufgemacht, aber irgendwie lief die Karte damit viel zu langsam.
Hab damit im Windowsleistungsindex nur 6,0 Punkte bekommen, mit meiner alten 8800GTS (G92) hatte ich 6,9 Punkte.
Jetzt habe ich den Catalyst 9.11 drauf und hab 7,7 Punkte bekommen.

Das ist irgendwie alles total merkwürdig...


----------



## jayson (26. Dezember 2009)

so ein unterschied beim catalyst ist ja wirklich merkwürdig...
also 7,7 kann schon sehr gut sein für die 5850, ich habe 7,3 mit der 260gtx.
ein kumpel hat ne gts230 und die wird mit 6,6 bewertet...

den bench hast du aber mit dem catalyst 9.11 gemacht, oder??


----------



## Boti261980 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dual SLI GTX285 1GB & AMD 955 BE @ 3,9GHz*



dorow schrieb:


> Das finde ich aber nicht viel 21.369 Pkt mit zwei 285GTX.
> Ich habe mit einer 285GTX 20.877 Punkte. Und die 21.000 Marke will ich auch noch schaffen. Na gut ist ein AMD, die haben so oder so immer etwas weinger Punkte.


 
Ja, hast du recht ist nicht viel!
Die meisten Punkte verliere ich durch die CPU Punkte, die sind mit XP etwa 500Pkt. höher! 

MfG


----------



## ProGamer052 (26. Dezember 2009)

Ja, die Benchmarks hab ich mit dem Catalyst 9.11 gemacht.

Hab wegen der niedrigen Punktzahl im 3DMark auch mal Crysis gebencht.
Hab diese Einstellungen benutzt: 1920x1080//VeryHigh//DX10//64bit
Ich hatte 39,9 fps Average, aber nur so 10 fps Min.


----------



## Ü50 (26. Dezember 2009)

Den Leistungsindex kannst du in die Tonne kloppen. Aussagekraft, wem es gefällt. Mit zwei 4850X2 habe ich 7,4 ha,ha,


----------



## ProGamer052 (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich weis das der Leistungsindex nicht so viel Aussagekraft hat.
Ich habe das nur geschrieben weil die Bewertung nach dem wechsel
vom Catalyst 9.12 zurück zum 9.11 von 6,0 plötzlich auf 7,7 gestiegen ist.


----------



## 8800 GT (26. Dezember 2009)

hiho, ende nächster Woche könnt ihr was erleben, ich sage nur, mein neues Schätzchen fängt mit ATI 5.... an und endet mit: tja, 50 oder 70? Lasst euch überaschen


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Dezember 2009)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Den Leistungsindex kannst du in die Tonne kloppen. Aussagekraft, wem es gefällt. Mit zwei 4850X2 habe ich 7,4 ha,ha,


Eine 4870x2@880/1000, 5.9 (ja das ist Windows7).
Und mit ner SSD nur 5.4 im HDD Index oO

Nen schlechteren "Bench" hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen. Damit kann man wirklich überhaupt nichts anfangen 



> hiho, ende nächster Woche könnt ihr was erleben, ich sage nur, mein neues Schätzchen fängt mit ATI 5.... an und endet mit: tja, 50 oder 70? Lasst euch überaschen


Kann ja alles sein, 5750, 5770, 5850, 5870, (5950), 5970?


----------



## 8800 GT (27. Dezember 2009)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Eine 4870x2@880/1000, 5.9 (ja das ist Windows7).
> Und mit ner SSD nur 5.4 im HDD Index oO
> 
> Nen schlechteren "Bench" hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen. Damit kann man wirklich überhaupt nichts anfangen
> ...


EWs konzentriert sich eher auf die Mitte, aber warte ab


----------



## Hakenden (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mit einem Core I5 750er auf 3,8 GHZ und ner HD5850er
22576 Punkte ! Und dies sind 24/7 Werte ^^ (siehe Anhang)


----------



## ole88 (28. Dezember 2009)

mich nerfts das Intel immer so gut ist beim 3D 06 mit AMD hat man echt schlechte Karten ich kratze so an denn 22000 und komm nich wirklich drüber.


----------



## Senfgurke (28. Dezember 2009)

hat sich erledigt, hab grade die liste von CB gefunden.
Alles im grünen Bereich


----------



## 8800 GT (29. Dezember 2009)

morgen Kinder wirds was geben


----------



## Miracle Man (29. Dezember 2009)

So sieht es bei mir aus:

14557 Punkte


----------



## 8800 GT (30. Dezember 2009)

So, CPU @ 4,4 GHZ, Graka @ Stock


----------



## ich558 (30. Dezember 2009)

Mehr geht bei mir  leider nicht
13449

@8800 GT: Schöner Desktophintergrund. Hast du vieleicht einen Link dazu?


----------



## 8800 GT (30. Dezember 2009)

Ganz unten InterfaceLIFT: Wallpaper sorted by Date


----------



## ich558 (30. Dezember 2009)

Dankeschön


----------



## 8800 GT (31. Dezember 2009)

*Update*
CPU@ 4,45 GHZ, Graka @ 950/1300


----------



## FortunaGamer (31. Dezember 2009)

Das ist mal eine abnormale Leistung von der HD5870 und der HD5850. Will auch eine habe


----------



## 8800 GT (31. Dezember 2009)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Das ist mal eine abnormale Leistung von der HD5870 und der HD5850. Will auch eine habe


bin acuh überrascht, leider limitiert mein Quad im 06er ziemlich


----------



## Artas (31. Dezember 2009)

Da kann mein neuer q9400, den ich erst heute beckommen habe schon etwas mithalten!
Muss noch bisschen im bios rumprobieren, damit er evtl. 4ghz schafft.


----------



## FortunaGamer (31. Dezember 2009)

@8800 GT
Gib mir die Karte. Mit dem i7 würde sicherlich noch viel mehr gehen als was du da raus gehollt hast.


----------



## 8800 GT (31. Dezember 2009)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> @8800 GT
> Gib mir die Karte. Mit dem i7 würde sicherlich noch viel mehr gehen als was du da raus gehollt hast.


Jo, denke ich auch, bestimmt 2000 Punkte mehr, aber nein, ich gebe sie dir nicht. Ich hab mir schon überlegt, auf nen 920er umzusteigen, aber ohne Wakü macht das keinen Sinn, dann könnte ich ihn vllt auf 3,9 GHZ bringen, weil sonst die Temps zu hoch wären__dann hätte ich die selbe leistung wie vorher


----------



## Bam (31. Dezember 2009)

hier mal mein bench 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xion4 (31. Dezember 2009)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Jo, denke ich auch, bestimmt 2000 Punkte mehr, aber nein, ich gebe sie dir nicht. Ich hab mir schon überlegt, auf nen 920er umzusteigen, aber ohne Wakü macht das keinen Sinn, dann könnte ich ihn vllt auf 3,9 GHZ bringen, weil sonst die Temps zu hoch wären__dann hätte ich die selbe leistung wie vorher




Naja, für nen Bench bei 4,3Ghz brauchst keine Wakü, look:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1366743-post8.html


----------



## 8800 GT (31. Dezember 2009)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Naja, für nen Bench bei 4,3Ghz brauchst keine Wakü, look:
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1366743-post8.html


dann bleibt deiner aber schön kühl
Ich bin mit der Punktzahl mehr als zufrieden^^


----------



## Yutshi (1. Januar 2010)

Bam schrieb:


> hier mal mein bench
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/unbenanntiess.png


Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ´ne 260er eine solche Punktzahl erreicht.


----------



## jayson (1. Januar 2010)

Yutshi schrieb:


> Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ´ne 260er eine solche Punktzahl erreicht.



ja ja die 260gtx hat noch viel potenzial... meine amp² gtx macht untertaktet, allerdings die cpu @ 3,68ghz auch über 18000 punkte...


----------



## Yutshi (1. Januar 2010)

jayson schrieb:


> ja ja die 260gtx hat noch viel potenzial... meine amp² gtx macht untertaktet, allerdings die cpu @ 3,68ghz auch über 18000 punkte...


Ich kaufe wohl die falschen Karten.


----------



## Neander (1. Januar 2010)

Hab vom Benchen nicht so den Plan aber ich denke mal die Ergebnisse sind normal für das System oder?

Meiner Meinung limitiert bei mir der RAM am meisten brauch da mal neuen.


----------



## Sesfontain (1. Januar 2010)

der Ram!?
Du weißt aber ,das 3DM06 sehr sehr CPU lastig ist ,ne?
Ram macht wenig aus ,trieb die CPU und Graka eher höher


----------



## Neander (1. Januar 2010)

Der CPU geht nicht höher da die 667 Rams am Ende sind ;(, deswegen sagte ich ja das ich neue brauche.

€:Mal bisschen an der Graka gedreht und noch ein paar Punkte mehr rausgeholt


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Januar 2010)

Nicht schlecht, aber wenn du die CPU mit neuem Ram auf 3.8GHz sagen wir mal kriegst, sollten 2-3k Punkte extra kein Problem sein 

Zum Vergleich:

Q9550 + 4870x2@Stock: 16000 Punkte
Q9550@4.1 + 4870x2@800/950: 23250 Punkte


----------



## Neander (1. Januar 2010)

Hört sich doch gut an bin überrascht das meine GPU doch so gut hoch geht 

Hab die G.Skill DDR3-1333 ja schon hier liegen nur ist da ein Stick defekt und geht nächste Woche erstmal wieder zurück


----------



## Bam (2. Januar 2010)

Yutshi schrieb:


> Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ´ne 260er eine solche Punktzahl erreicht.




hö hö da wird noch was gehen
cpu war auf stock


----------



## Yutshi (2. Januar 2010)

Bam schrieb:


> hö hö da wird noch was gehen
> cpu war auf stock


Warte erstmal ab wie weit du deine CPU mit deinem neuen Board bekommst, dann mal vernünftig die GPU takten - und nicht auf blauben Dunst wie neulich - und dann mal testen.


----------



## jayson (2. Januar 2010)

denke auch da sollten doch die 20k drin sein... bestimmt auch noch ein wenig mehr...
wenn du dann den ddr3 speicher nutzt, müsste das system ja noch weiter übertaktet werden können...


----------



## Bam (2. Januar 2010)

so hier cpu war auf 4GHz

da wird noch was gehen werde mal den multi noch ziehen

und mein neues board kommt am montag


----------



## vencam (2. Januar 2010)

So Hallo 

bin neu hier und hab mal aus langerweile mein Sys ein bisschen übertaktet und nen Benchmark gemacht.

Meine Frage an euch! Sind die Werte so ok? Hab absolut keinen vergleich was 3dmark06 angeht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke euch

Grüße und ein gutes neues an alle


----------



## Bam (2. Januar 2010)

müsste ein bissle mehr drinne sein, gehe mal ins treiber menü und stell mal auf leistung


----------



## Xion4 (2. Januar 2010)

Es geht voran:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne Stunde lang das Fenster auf, draussen schneit es wie verrückt, aber glaub man nicht es wird kalt genug um noch mehr VOlt zu geben. Grrrr....

Ps: ich find den SM3.0 Score für eine einzelne HD 4890 nicht schlecht :p


----------



## vencam (2. Januar 2010)

Bam schrieb:


> müsste ein bissle mehr drinne sein, gehe mal ins treiber menü und stell mal auf leistung



so hab mal auf Leistung gestellt 20219 Punkte.. nich wirklich viel mehr


----------



## Bam (2. Januar 2010)

dan oc dein cpu hoch auf 4GHz


----------



## Yutshi (2. Januar 2010)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Es geht voran:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da frag ich mich, warum manch ein anderer mit einer 4890 nicht mal über insgesamt 15k bei 3DMark06 kommt?!?


----------



## jenzy (2. Januar 2010)

Hallo, so nun auch 2 Benchmarks von mir. Einmal Standard @3,2GHz und mal OC @3,8GHz  sind so wenig Punkte mit meiner Hardware, ist das Normal? hier mit meiner 4850 

EDIT:

oder liegt es dran das ich ein am2+ Board habe. Müsste doch eigentlich mit einem am3 Board schneller sein oder?


----------



## Yutshi (2. Januar 2010)

jenzy schrieb:


> Hallo, so nun auch 2 Benchmarks von mir. Einmal Standard @3,2GHz und mal OC @3,8GHz  sind so wenig Punkte mit meiner Hardware, ist das Normal? hier mit meiner 4850


das liegt wohl eher an deiner 4850...
bei mir sieht´s sogar noch bescheidener aus...


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Januar 2010)

> bei mir sieht´s sogar noch bescheidener aus...


Aber nur weil der Dualcore bremst wie verrückt


----------



## Neander (2. Januar 2010)

Hier versagte mit 3DMark06 aus unerklärlichen Gründen den Dienst


----------



## jenzy (2. Januar 2010)

Neander schrieb:


> Hier versagte mit 3DMark06 aus unerklärlichen Gründen den Dienst



vielleicht solltest du mal 3dmark06 neu installieren, falls nicht mal bei google nach dem fehler suchen


----------



## 8800 GT (2. Januar 2010)

jenzy schrieb:


> vielleicht solltest du mal 3dmark06 neu installieren, falls nicht mal bei google nach dem fehler suchen


schau dir doch mal die Graka an


----------



## Neander (2. Januar 2010)

Da hilft glaub ich auch keine Neuinstallation mehr xD


----------



## Speedguru (2. Januar 2010)

Leute,

Ich habe ma eine Frage, bekomme im 3D Mark nur 16k hin. Ja das System ist jetzt nicht extrem übertaktet, aber das scheint ja sehr wenig zu sein... jemand eine Ahnung??

Mein Sys:

AMD Phenom X4 II 955 @ 3,6Ghz (unter prime nicht höher als 46°C)
ATI HD 4890 Vapor-X
4GB G.Skill Ripjaws 7-7-7-28
MSI 790FX-GD70 (sollte zum ocen reichen  )
Samsung F3 1000GB

Bitte helft mir es scheint ja wenig zu sein....

MFG

Speedguru

PS.: Ist mein erster selbstgebauter PC und OC´en bin ich auch neuling


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (2. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte Probleme mit 3dMark 06, bei mir kam ein Fehler:
D3dxDevice Lost

Naja ich habe SP3 für Xp installt und jetzt läufts.....
11299 Punkte
In meinem ersten Run hatte ich 113xx habe aber nicht dran gedacht ein Bild zu machen.
Die 4870 hängt am geringen Takt des Phenom I aber was solls, ich möchte das Sys behalten bis ich die Spiele, die ich bevorzuge nicht mehr auf Low zocken kann, ich hoffe das dauert noch 2 Jahre


----------



## Bam (2. Januar 2010)

Speedguru schrieb:


> Leute,
> 
> Ich habe ma eine Frage, bekomme im 3D Mark nur 16k hin. Ja das System ist jetzt nicht extrem übertaktet, aber das scheint ja sehr wenig zu sein... jemand eine Ahnung??
> 
> ...



dein cpu ist zu schwach  mit ein intel kriegst du mehr points


----------



## Speedguru (2. Januar 2010)

Ach? Ist ja blöd...^^
Und warum hat intel mehr points?


----------



## Bam (2. Januar 2010)

ich will hier nichts im raum schmeißen intel ist halt stärker

hier z.b ein vergleich mit intel http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1402861-post4411.html


----------



## Speedguru (2. Januar 2010)

JA gut, aber der läuft auch auf 4,4Ghz..^^
Naja zum zocken sit AMD recht gut, wie ich finde, 1366 war mir zu teuer und 1156 zu gefährlich,,,

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## 8800 GT (3. Januar 2010)

Speedguru schrieb:


> JA gut, aber der läuft auch auf 4,4Ghz..^^
> Naja zum zocken sit AMD recht gut, wie ich finde, 1366 war mir zu teuer und 1156 zu gefährlich,,,
> 
> MFG
> ...


na dann zeig ma nen Screen von den 4,4


----------



## jenzy (3. Januar 2010)

das würde Ich auch mal gerne sehen  aber ob es dann Stabil läuft ist die Frage


----------



## Boti261980 (3. Januar 2010)

Speedguru schrieb:


> Leute,
> 
> Ich habe ma eine Frage, bekomme im 3D Mark nur 16k hin. Ja das System ist jetzt nicht extrem übertaktet, aber das scheint ja sehr wenig zu sein... jemand eine Ahnung??
> 
> ...


 

Du brauchst mehr CPU und am besten auch CPU-NB Takt (NB Frequency)!
Ein 955 schafft mit entsprechender Kühlung ~6GHz+ 

http://overclockingpin.com/AMD Austin work/37K-06.jpg


----------



## Yutshi (3. Januar 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Aber nur weil der Dualcore bremst wie verrückt


und ich habe kein PCI-E 2.0 auf meinem Board.


----------



## Speedguru (3. Januar 2010)

Mit dem 4,4Ghz mein ich den Xeon von dem Link
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1402861-post4411.html
Warum NB Takt? Was bringt das??

MFG

Speedguru

EDIT: 


> Du brauchst mehr CPU und am besten auch CPU-NB Takt (NB Frequency)!
> Ein 955 schafft mit entsprechender Kühlung ~6GHz+
> 
> http://overclockingpin.com/AMD%20Aus...ork/37K-06.jpg



lol? Der hat nur 1,45V anliegen??!!!


----------



## Neander (3. Januar 2010)

So ein schlechtes Ergebnis hab ich nicht erwartet, habe echt gedacht der Laptop schafft ein paar Punkte mehr


----------



## True Monkey (3. Januar 2010)

Ist zwar nur ein Dual .....aber ich denke das ist OK 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xion4 (3. Januar 2010)

@True: HT bringt im 06er doch was, habe ohne HT weniger CPU Score, trotz höherem Takt 300 Punkte weniger


----------



## True Monkey (3. Januar 2010)

Hmm ...ich denke das kommt immer auf die Graka an was sinnvoller ist .....mehr CPU Takt durch abgeschaltenen HT bei starker Graka bringt wahrscheinlich mehr wie weniger Takt und HT an.
Bei schwachen Grakas bringt mehr CPU Takt auch nichts mehr aber HT bringt dann mehr Points durch den CPU Score.

Sollte man auf jeden Fall testen ob es bei der jeweiligen Karte was bringt oder nicht.


----------



## Yutshi (3. Januar 2010)

hier mal mein Notebook...bin noch am testen was es wirklich schafft.


----------



## Neander (3. Januar 2010)

Bei Laptop-OC bin ich immer ein wenig Vorsichtig wegen den Temperaturen in den kleinen Gehäuse. Aber mal schauen was sich bei mir noch machen lässt.


----------



## 8800 GT (3. Januar 2010)

Speedguru schrieb:


> Mit dem 4,4Ghz mein ich den Xeon von dem Link
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1402861-post4411.html


Aber sicher, das macht keinen Sinn


----------



## Boti261980 (3. Januar 2010)

Speedguru schrieb:


> Warum NB Takt? Was bringt das??
> 
> lol? Der hat nur 1,45V anliegen??!!!


 
NB Takt erhöht die Speicherbandbreite und senkt die Latenz. 

Nein da sind nur 1,45V VID angelegen, real waren das eher um die 1,7V.
Und noch ein 955 mit 5,25GHz und einer HD5850:

http://img9.abload.de/img/0627145rrc3.jpg


----------



## Speedguru (3. Januar 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Aber sicher, das macht keinen Sinn


Ja nein, da hat einer geschrieben, dass intel einfach schneller sei und mir das Bild gezeigt... und der ist nunmal auf 4,4Ghz...

Ja gut 5Ghz+... alltagstauglich xDDD

Zu NB- Wie viel soll man da für alltagstauglich übertakten??

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## True Monkey (3. Januar 2010)

Das ein Intel in Benchmarks besser geht sollte jedem klar sein der sich einmal Ergebnisse bei Hwbot anschaut.

Hat doch bestimmt einen Grund das von 10000 Benchruns 9999 mit Intel gemacht werden (Einen Deppen gibt es immer)


----------



## Boti261980 (3. Januar 2010)

HW-Bot ist auch nur ein Marketing Gag (Intel?), darauf würde ich nichts geben!
Vor allem da sie neue Technologien ablehnen wie z.B. PhysX!
Sicher sollte es auch ohne PhysX Ergebnisse geben zum vergleichen, aber es ganz weg zulassen Grenz schon an Benachteiligung von neuen Technologien!

Sorry für OT...


----------



## True Monkey (3. Januar 2010)

Boti261980 schrieb:


> HW-Bot ist auch nur ein Marketing Gag (Intel?), darauf würde ich nichts geben!


 
Es geht nicht um Hwbot ....sondern um Furmarkbenchruns die immer auf einem Intel besser laufen.

Und der 06er ist einer davon.
Und das es so ist sieht man halt bei Hwbot.


----------



## Bam (3. Januar 2010)

ein bissle feintuning kann sich aber sehen lassen 

hatte dabei aber mein fenster


----------



## Speedguru (3. Januar 2010)

Ja das habe ich auch schon gesehn, mir geht es aber primär ums zocken und nicht um Punkte... aber übertakten mag ich halt auch...

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## Yutshi (3. Januar 2010)

Bam schrieb:


> ein bissle feintuning kann sich aber sehen lassen
> 
> hatte dabei aber mein fenster


ein super Ergebnis Sasha, wenn du jetzt nur noch die Lüftergeschwindigkeit deiner Graka erhöhst, und nicht immer nur auf 40% laufen lässt, dann bekommst du sicherlich noch mehr hin.
was das Ergebnis angeht, so kann sich manch eine 285er ´ne Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## Boti261980 (3. Januar 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um Hwbot ....sondern um Furmarkbenchruns die immer auf einem Intel besser laufen.
> 
> Und der 06er ist einer davon.
> Und das es so ist sieht man halt bei Hwbot.


 
Gut da kann ich nicht Wiedersprechen! 
Würde aber nicht "nur" auf HWBot schauen, sondern auch hier: 
THE OVERCLOCKING WORLD RECORD DATABASE
(mehr AMD Ergebnisse) 


@ Speedguru

Zwischen 2,2 und 2,4GHz sind meist @ stock Voltage drin.
Mit +0,1V CPU-NB Voltage sollten 2,5 -2,6GHz drin sein, je nach kühlung auch mehr.
Bis 4,5GHz habe ich schon gesehen (siehe Link oben)

MfG


----------



## True Monkey (3. Januar 2010)

Eine 285er auf stock 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt mal mit zwei billigen Karten ....beide zusammen kosten beinahe nur die Hälfte was die 285er kostet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bam (3. Januar 2010)

Yutshi schrieb:


> ein super Ergebnis Sasha, wenn du jetzt nur noch die Lüftergeschwindigkeit deiner Graka erhöhst, und nicht immer nur auf 40% laufen lässt, dann bekommst du sicherlich noch mehr hin.
> was das Ergebnis angeht, so kann sich manch eine 285er ´ne Scheibe abschneiden.




jup 

aber jetzt nochmal mehr traue ich mich nicht mein(Graka) bios zu verändern
vieleicht ist noch mehr drinne wenn ich ne wakü hab

aber das ergebniss einfach


----------



## Boti261980 (3. Januar 2010)

@ True Monkey
lol

Die 2 GTS250 sind auch übelst übertaktet, mach das mal mit der GTX285...
Bis 1620MHz Shader kommt meine XXX


----------



## Yutshi (3. Januar 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Eine 285er auf stock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Irgendwie hab ich von den PCGH-PC´s wohl ein falsches Bild. Wenn man sich dort mal die Punkte anschaut, die eine 285er schafft, dann frag ich mich was da falsch läuft...


----------



## Ü50 (3. Januar 2010)

Mal eine poplige 4890er.


----------



## Speedguru (3. Januar 2010)

@Boti261980: Ja und mit was kann ich die temps auslesen??
Mache es mit AMD Overdrive, bin bei 2600Mhz


----------



## mrmouse (3. Januar 2010)

Dann poste ich mal mein Ergebniss. Ist ne kurze Zeit her.
Alles unter LuKü aber am Fenster im Oktober 
Crossfire mit meiner gestern verstorbenen 4850 und einer 4870 vom Kumpel.
War second-Try und leider wollte er sie noch am gleichen abend zurück sodas ich etwa 2Stunden Zeit hatte. War auch das erstemal das ich n Crossfire Sys benutzt habe.

MfG Mouse


----------



## True Monkey (3. Januar 2010)

^^da läuft kein Cf ....das ist nur die 4870er 

obwohl....steht da bei beiden bei Cf disabled weil es zwei verschiedene sind ?


----------



## mrmouse (3. Januar 2010)

Ist gelaufen 
Keine Ahnung warum das da Stand. Ich hab auch erst ewig überlegt. Aber dann hab ich mal die 4870 alleine laufen lassen dann wieder CF und da war ein deutlicher unterschied.


----------



## atti11 (3. Januar 2010)

ja irwas muss da gewesen sein 

ich hatte mit meinem Q9450 @3,6 und DDR2 1100
nur 16k mit der 4870 1GB


----------



## Ü50 (3. Januar 2010)

CF sieht so aus. Hier eine 4850X2 mit einer 4890er.


----------



## mrmouse (3. Januar 2010)

So sah es ungefähr nur mit seiner aus.
Also ist oben CF. Steht daneben das available ist, denke das es halt nur unter Last angeht oder sowas.

MfG Mouse


----------



## Xion4 (3. Januar 2010)

Yupp, ist dann aber CF quasi mit 2 4850ern wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Denn eine einzelne HD 4870 bekommst du bei 4ghz nicht auf 21xxx Punkte.


----------



## Speedguru (3. Januar 2010)

Hallo, 

also habe NB/HT übertaktet... naja im 3Dmark sind nur 200 Pünktchen mehr zu sehen... 

Ist das Ergebnis ok, für das Sys?

Mein Sys:

AMD Phenom X4 II 955 @ 3,6Ghz (unter prime nicht höher als 46°C)
ATI HD 4890 Vapor-X@stock
4GB G.Skill Ripjaws 7-7-7-28
MSI 790FX-GD70 
Samsung F3 1000GB

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## jenzy (3. Januar 2010)

@Speedguru

dein HT Link ist auf 2600 und deine NB Frequency auf 2600 bei 3,6Ghz

bei mir sieht das so aus:
mein HT Link auf 2000 und meine NB Frequency auf 2000 bei 3,6Ghz

Ist ein höherer HT Link und NB Frequency wie du sie hast besser?


----------



## Speedguru (3. Januar 2010)

Ja das sollte man doch übertakten oder nicht?? xDDDD
Ja bringt 200 Punkte, und irgendwie läd Dirt 2 schneller (ist subjektiv)
habe das aus einem Forum und da hat jemand das selbe Board und Phenom @ 3,7Ghz, also habe ich das einfach übernommen, prime drüberlaufen lassen, temps gecheckt( sehr inordnng bei mir.. xD) und fertig..!!

MFG

Speedguru

PS.: Dein Profilbild ist genial


----------



## jenzy (3. Januar 2010)

beim anheben des HT und NB muss man auch die Spannungen erhöhen, oder?


----------



## Speedguru (3. Januar 2010)

Ja genau! 
Habe alles von hier übernommen:
790FX-GD70 HT-Link/NB Geschw. - Übertakten - Overclocking Corner - MSI Forum
glaub mir ich habe mich damit auch nicht ausgekannt..  also mal anlesen udn vllt. einfach übernehmen..

Der liebe Grilgan,d er mein Tagebuch verfolgt hat mir die Tipps gegeben:


Grilgan schrieb:


> Edit1:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...-64-x2-overclocking-inlusive-phenom-info.html Das ist zwar für Athlon, aber einige Phenom-Infos sind auch dabei.
> 
> Edit2:
> ...





MFG

Speedguru


----------



## FortunaGamer (3. Januar 2010)

Bin jetzt mal von 4,0 Ghz auf 4,2 Ghz gewechselt, alle Treiber sind gleich geblieben und HT war auch aus. Ich habe nur etwa 200 Punkte mehr bekommen ist das normal? Ich dachte ich durchbreche die 21000 Punkte hat aber nich geklappt.


----------



## Ü50 (3. Januar 2010)

Hier mal was zum unterbieten


----------



## Speedguru (3. Januar 2010)

@ Ü50: Geil!


----------



## Ü50 (3. Januar 2010)

Zum überbieten habe ich auch noch was
( ist ein alter Screen)


----------



## Ü50 (3. Januar 2010)

Screen vergessen.


----------



## 8800 GT (4. Januar 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Screen vergessen.


Sehr schön


----------



## shila92 (4. Januar 2010)

Hab auf meine neuen Notebook (Sony Vaio SR51MF) mal 3DMark06 zum Test  laufen lassen. Was dabei rausgekommen ist, seht ihr im Anhang. Ich hab noch keine Ahnung von Übertakten, Benchen, etc. Ist das Ergebnis so in Ordnung? 

PS: Was ich nicht gemerkt hab beim Screen machen ist, dass die CPU sich wieder runtergetaktet (Stromsparfunktion) und 800 Mhz hat... unter Last hat die allerdings wieder volle 2,1 Ghz (2.Bild im Anhang)


----------



## Sesfontain (4. Januar 2010)

jo ,ist i.O.
Notebooks sollte man ja auch generell besser nicht übertakten.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Januar 2010)

Hi erstmal

Wenn ihr gerade bei notebooks seit mein aktueller wert liegt bei 11781 
3D Mark 06 Punkten Ist doch für ein Nootebook ziemlich ok oder ?


----------



## shila92 (4. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich knapp 4000 hab, würde ich sagen sind 11k bei einem Notebook echt gut!  Was für ein Notebook hast du überhaupt?



> Notebooks sollte man ja auch generell besser nicht übertakten.


Ja stimmt... hatte ich auch nicht vor.  Wenn, wag ich mich mit meinem älteren Desktop-Pc ans Übertakten.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Januar 2010)

Nach den neuen Benchmark sind es jetzt 12000 P 

Ich habe ein Asus G60vx


----------



## Rizzard (4. Januar 2010)

Nun das kostet auch ne Stange Geld. Davon könnte man sich einen herrlichen PC zusammenbauen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Januar 2010)

Sicher aber soviel nun auch wieder nicht. Aber ich muss beruflich mobil sein und auch so Privat bin ich kaum zuhause. Also nützt mir Zu Hause auch kein noch so Starker Pc.


----------



## shila92 (4. Januar 2010)

Ja stimmt... aber kommt auch drauf an, ob man mit seinem PC mobil sein möchte oder nicht. Oder ob man es braucht, vielleicht für die Arbeit/Schule/Studium oder so.  

Aber ansonsten schon ein hammer Teil mit einer ziemlich starken Leistung! 

Edit: Ein bisschen zu langsam gewesen...


----------



## jayson (6. Januar 2010)

hi

ich habe es jetzt endlich mal geschafft mein sys-profil zu überarbeiten und habe dort 
meine 3dmark results in einer liste mit bildern und taktraten festgehalten.. also schaut mal rein... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für die gtx260 amp²...

grz


----------



## Cionara (6. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute, hab mir mal ne 5850 besorgt und über das Niveau einer HD5870 übertaktet, sind diese Punkte normal ?

3DMark Score
20584 3DMarks                                                                                                                 
                    3DMarks                                                                                                           SM 2.0 Score
7894                                                                    
 SM 3.0 Score
10287                                                                    
                    CPU Score
5367 

Cpu ist ein Q6600 auf 3.81Ghz, 4GB Ram.
Mit einer übertakteten GTX260 bin ich auf  19.100 gekommen.
Das ist schon komisch weil die HD5870 um einiges schneller sein muss.

Hatte auch schon ein i7 auf 4.3 Ghz und mit ner GTX280 und hab damit locker über 21.000 gehabt.
Außerdem berichtet eine Hardware Website, dass sie mit der HD5850 standard 14.000 Punkte haben 
und übertaktet wie ich sie auch hab um die 18.000 (Allerdings beim Vantage soweit ich weiß)

Jetzt frag ich mich natürlich wie in Gottes Gnaden die CPU so kräftig limitiert oder was da sonst schiefläuft.

mfg Cionara


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. Januar 2010)

Der Q6600 ist doch ne richtig schöne Bremse für die Karte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *19386* i7 860 @ 3,3GHz + GTX 275 @ Default *(XP)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *20091* i7 860 @ 3,3GHz + GTX 275 @ OC *(XP)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *20258* i7 860 @ 4,0GHz + GTX 275 @ Default *(Vista64)*
Unter XP wären es ~21k+ ohne Graka OC.


----------



## Cionara (6. Januar 2010)

Meine Frage hat sich übrigens von selbst beantwortet. Der 3dmark06 hat zwar nur um die 1000 Punkte mehr gehabt mit der HD5850@HD5870 OC als mit der GTX260@280  aber Anno1404 und Empire Total War haben mir die Leistung dann doch bestätigt, Empire läuft um mehr als 30% schneller, sehr geil. Naja genug gespamt 

mfg Cionara


----------



## jayson (6. Januar 2010)

der q6600 ist doch noch keine bremse... mein kumpel macht mit nem i5 und ner gtx275 auch nur 17433pkt und wenn er ihn übertaktet sind auch 215..pkt drin... mit meiner karte in seinem system hat er 16235pkt gemacht und ich mache mit meinem q6600@3,2 auch die 16000pkt...

sicherlich ist der i7 besser, das bestreite ich auch nicht, aber der q6600 hält aktuell noch gut mit..
finde ich jedenfalls...

siehe sys-profil.....

grz


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. Januar 2010)

Bezogen auf den 06'er ist er aber leider die Bremse. (vor allem bei einer so schnellen Karte )

Und der i5 deines Kumpels, sollte bei gleicher Taktung genauso schnell wie mein i7 sein (denn HT ist aus u. spielt in manchen Fällen [im 06'er] "fast" keine Rolle) 

Wieviel MHz betrug denn das OC deines Kumpels, zwecks nur ~200 Punkte mehr?

Hier mal ein Vergleich bei ~500MHz Differenz (Graka in beiden Fällen übertaktet):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich sehe da 1,5k Untrschied


----------



## jayson (6. Januar 2010)

der unterschied ist schon ordentlich.... das schaffe ich nicht...

mein kumpel macht schon die gleichen punktzahlen wie ihr, aber halt nicht im standardtakt... wenn er ihn hochtaktet macht er auch 21500 -22000pkt...

naja dann werde ich wohl auch bald mal auf einen i7 zurückgreifen, aber 1366 sockel...

grz


----------



## Cionara (6. Januar 2010)

Er hat schon Recht in den 3D-Marks bremst die CPU.
Aber hab mir die Karte ja zum zocken besorgt und da bremst die CPU nicht.
Fast alle aktuellen Spiele basieren ja hauptsächlich auf der Graka, Crysis, CoD, Anno, Empire Total War.

Die einzigen die ich kenne bei denen die CPU limitiert sind Simulatoren wie DCS:Black Shark und bei ArmA 2 hatte ich auch 33% mehr Leistung als ich damals den i7 von 3.2 auf 4.2 Ghz übertaktet hab. Hatte das da extra verglichen weil Kollegen meinten die CPU übertaktung sieht man höchstens in Benchmarks, stimmt meistens, aber Ausnahmen gibts trotzdem.


----------



## don camillo (7. Januar 2010)

hi leute ich schaffe mit mein rechner so 19766punkte bei 3dmark 06 

mit ne e8400@ 4,64ghz  GTX 285 ich schaffe einfach nicht die 20000er marke


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Januar 2010)

^^Welches Betriebssystem nutzt du? Graka auch übertaktet?


----------



## derNetteMann (7. Januar 2010)

Es liegt am E8400. Du bekommst mit einem Quadcore wesentlich mehr Punkte.


----------



## o!m (7. Januar 2010)

20k mit E8500, GTX260, XP und Luft sind schon drin.


----------



## FortunaGamer (7. Januar 2010)

Mich nervt das richtig ich bekomme mit einem i7 und einer GTX260 fast 21k hin und du schaffst das mit einem E8500 und einer GTX260. Meine Grafikkarte geht nicht so weit und ich bräuchte mal XP oder Windoof 7


----------



## don camillo (7. Januar 2010)

ich nutze win7 64bit und´meine graka ist zotac gtx285 amp


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Januar 2010)

^^Mit XP würdest du die 20k knacken


----------



## 8800 GT (8. Januar 2010)

derNetteMann schrieb:


> Es liegt am E8400. Du bekommst mit einem Quadcore wesentlich mehr Punkte.


bench doch mal bitte deinen Prozzi mit 2 5970ern, ok?


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Januar 2010)

^^Kannst dir HIER anschauen


----------



## 8800 GT (8. Januar 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Kannst dir HIER anschauen


oh, thx^^
Hammer Score..


----------



## derNetteMann (8. Januar 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> oh, thx^^
> Hammer Score..



Danke, 

war aber nur ein quick test mit nem alten os, deswegen war die pref, nich so gut. Aber dank bot 3.0 ist der eh nix mehr wert^^


----------



## FortunaGamer (8. Januar 2010)

Oh man dernettemann das ist mal ein Score, will so eine Leistung auch haben. Ich kann mir vorstellen wenn man die CPU noch mehr übertaktet und das selbe denn CPU`s macht kann man an die 40K ran kommen.


----------



## derNetteMann (8. Januar 2010)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Oh man dernettemann das ist mal ein Score, will so eine Leistung auch haben. Ich kann mir vorstellen wenn man die CPU noch mehr übertaktet und das selbe denn CPU`s macht kann man an die 40K ran kommen.



Die CPU sollte noch ca 200mhz mit ln2 mehr gehen. Hab beim CPU test extreme temp einbrüche gehabt. In den 3D tests habe ich schon 5,3ghz unter kaskade gesehen


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. Januar 2010)

> Hab beim CPU test extreme temp einbrüche gehabt.


Throtteln? Dann wäre nämlich wirklich noch ne Menge mehr rauszuholen


----------



## Ü50 (9. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mir meine alte 4850 zurück gekauft.


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. Januar 2010)

Schön, aber geht nicht noch mehr auf den GPU?


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. Januar 2010)

Hmm, da bin ich ja noch dicht drann 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (9. Januar 2010)

Meine 4890er ist auch zurück.


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. Januar 2010)

^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hzdriver (10. Januar 2010)

Mit Asrock 4Core Dual-Vsta (PCIE 4x)und der Hardware aus der Sig hat ich noch die Punkte :

5714 3DMarks

SM2.0 Score :2488
HDR/SM3.0 Score:2158
CPU Score:2079 

Nur der Umstieg auf Asus P5B (PCIE 16x )brachte dann diese Punkte :

6327 3DMarks

SM 2.0 Score :2762
HDR/SM3.0 Score:2488
CPU Score :2098

und noch mit Übertaktung der CPU von 2,4 auf 2,9Ghz ! Ändert sich zwar gewaltig in der CPU-Score , mäßig im Gesamtbild !

6573 3DMarks

SM 2.0 Score : 2788
HDR/SM.3.0 Score:2498
CPU Score : 2552



mfg


----------



## FortunaGamer (10. Januar 2010)

@hzdriver
Das ist schon ein ordentlicher unterschied nur vom umstieg eines Boardes, das hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## rabit (11. Januar 2010)

Ne frage ich habe in meiner Win Sys Bewertung eine 5.8 erhalten weil meine Festplatte von win mit 5.8 eben bewertet wurde.
Rest des Sys mit 7,4 bis 7,7.
Nun meine Frage würde sich meine Festplatte in 3D06 auch (negativ) auswirken?
Oder besser gesagt würde sich das mit ner etwas schnelleren FP positiv bei den Punkten wiederspiegeln?
Datendurchsatz mom FP ca. 80MB/sec, kaufen würde ich evtl die F1 mit ca 120MB/sec.


----------



## Sesfontain (11. Januar 2010)

Nein ,die Festplatte zählt nur ordentlich beim PC mark
Ich denke mal ,einen großen Vorteil hast du dann auch nicht ,das lohnt sich eher für den Windowsbetrieb


----------



## rabit (11. Januar 2010)

ok thx


----------



## kmf (12. Januar 2010)

Meine beiden 260er @ getürktem SLi @1920x1080 - Treiber 191.07 @HQ Clamp auf'm getürkten Maximus@Rampage. Boah! Alles getürkt hier? 

2.Bild 1680x1050

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (12. Januar 2010)

Bench mal auf Standartauflösung damit man vergleichen kann 

Mal eine Karte  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cionara (13. Januar 2010)

Auch mal eine Karte


----------



## True Monkey (13. Januar 2010)

^^Hehe...nice 

Aber das kann ich auch mit zwei kleinen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder vier GPUs mi einem Quad oder wenn es sein muß auch mit einem dual 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hard2Met (14. Januar 2010)

Ich habe 19791 Punkte erreicht. 
SM2.0 Score 7678
HDR/SM3.0 Score 9958
CPU Score: 5012

Ist das ok oder zu wenig?

Mein System:
ASUS Crosshair III Formula
AMD Phenom II 965 @ 3,6 GHz
8GB Kingston HyperX XMP
SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 5870
Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit


----------



## True Monkey (14. Januar 2010)

^^Für einen AMD ausreichend 

Wenn es ein Intel wäre bei 3,6 dann viel zu wenig


----------



## FortunaGamer (14. Januar 2010)

@Hard2Met
Das Ergäbniss ist für ein AMD nicht übel. Man kann die 20k knacken wenn du an der CPU und Grafikkarte rumschraubst.


----------



## Hard2Met (14. Januar 2010)

Hab ich schon probiert und mit 3,8 GHz habe ich 20567 erreicht.


----------



## schrubby67 (16. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube ich muss auch mal


----------



## hirbsen (16. Januar 2010)

*17798 3DMarks*

SM2.0 Score: 6919
HDR/SM3.0 Score: 8207
CPU Score: 5342


Mein System:
GA-MA770-UD3
Corsair 4 GB DDR2-800
Phenom II x4 955 @3,8 GHz
HD5770 @930/1350 MHz
Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit


----------



## eXperience (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo Jungs.

Nach der ganzen Leserei hier hat mich jetzt auch das Bench-Fieber gepackt 

System:

sysProfile: ID: 93043 - eXperience

Hab mir ne Benchplatte eingerichtet (WD VelociRaptor 139GB) mit Win XPx64 inkl. aller Updates, auf der ausschließlich der aktuelle Chipsatz Treiber meiner Boardés (Crosshair II), der Grafiktreiber 182.50 (soll ja der schnellste sein), für meine beiden MARS Karten, und Natürlich 3DM06 (Registrierte Vollversion) installiert sind.

in der NvidiaSystemsteuerung sind alle Grafikeigenschaften auf Leistung gestellt (Alternative Rendering 2). PhysX und QuadSLI sind an.

Derzeitiger Höchstpunktestand bei 19x209 @ 1,4500V (3927MHz)

21215Punkte

Um also an Platz 1 der angehängten ORB Liste zu kommen, fehlen mir also nur noch 3 Plätze und grade mal 1225 Punkte 

Wäre also für jeden nur erdenklichen Tip Dankbar.

Grüße, eXperience

http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/8615/3dm06orbliste.png


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (18. Januar 2010)

@ eXperience
Du betreibst ein QuadSLI-sys. mit zwei AsusMarskarten??
Bin ja kein Hardcorebencher wie viele andere hier aber lese doch mehr oder weniger regelmässig die Beiträge dieses Threads und 21k sind viel aber für nen QuadSLIsys.?
Ich mein solche points schon von einer 5870 gelesen zuhaben oder von zwei GTS250.

Oder täusch ich mich sehr wenn ich denke das da noch einiges mehr drin sein müsste?


----------



## eXperience (18. Januar 2010)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> @ eXperience
> Du betreibst ein QuadSLI-sys. mit zwei AsusMarskarten??
> Bin ja kein Hardcorebencher wie viele andere hier aber lese doch mehr oder weniger regelmässig die Beiträge dieses Threads und 21k sind viel aber für nen QuadSLIsys.?
> Ich mein solche points schon von einer 5870 gelesen zuhaben oder von zwei GTS250.
> ...


 
Der Meinung bin ich auch. Also bitte ich hier um Unterstützung.
Bin grad dabei das XPx64 BS Runterzuschmeißen. Alles was über die 19x209 geht (also zb 19x210), quittiert XP mit der Meldung das beim Booten "ntoskrnl" fehlen würde. Setz ich FSB um einen zurück auf 209, gehts wieder...

Jetzt kommt XPx32 drauf


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. Januar 2010)

Das^^ ist ja extra ne AMD(CPU)-Liste 

Aber ich glaube XP unterstützt kein Quad-SLI, da musste schon Vista o. Win7 nehmen (ehr letzteres) 

Hier mal ein i7(ohne HT) @3,6GHz mit einer GTX 275 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. Januar 2010)

Will auch ... hier mal Q9650 @ 4,14 GHz mit einer GTX 280.


----------



## eXperience (18. Januar 2010)

Nicht wirklich Hilfreich...

Um zu sehen was andere so benchen, könnt ich auch selbst über tausende Seiten im Netz fliegen.

Mich würd mehr Interessieren was euch noch dazu einfällt, was evtl durch einstellungen oder ähnlichem Verkehrt läuft.


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. Januar 2010)

Mach doch erstmal so einen schönen Screen mit CPU-Z und GPU-Z unter Windows XP, so mal interessehalber ... bitte.


----------



## Ruhrpott (18. Januar 2010)

eXperience schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich Hilfreich...
> 
> Um zu sehen was andere so benchen, könnt ich auch selbst über tausende Seiten im Netz fliegen.
> 
> Mich würd mehr Interessieren was euch noch dazu einfällt, was evtl durch einstellungen oder ähnlichem Verkehrt läuft.




Also Quad SLI funktioniert nur unter Vista oder halt WIN7.

Unter XP läuft nur ein normales SLI oder aber Crossfire Gespann.

Was du machen kannst ist mittels NLite ein Bench WIN7 zu machen , so das alle unnötigen Prozesse des Betriebssystems deaktiviert sind.

Das holt dann auch die letzten Punkte aus deinem Sys.


Mfg


----------



## FortunaGamer (18. Januar 2010)

Habe gestern mir Windows 7 drauf gemacht. Habe es für einen guten Preis bekommen. Heute mal 3D Mark durch laufen lassen. Ich bin überrascht: Fast 2000 Punkte mehr als bei Vista. Ich habe noch alles auf normal Takt. Vielleicht werde ich heute abend noch mal auf 4,2 Ghz gehen dann sollten die 21000 Punkte locker fallen (Hoffe sogar auf die 22K)


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (18. Januar 2010)

Nabend Leute,
habe Freitag Abend für nen Kumpel nen Rechner zusammengebaut mit einer XFX5770 und meinen alten X3 720BE.
Haben nen Durchlauf gemacht bei 3,2GHz und mit den alten Screenshots von mir mit der GTX260 verglichen.
Nach allen Tests und Leistungsrankings müsst die GTX etwas stärker sein aber schaut mal drauf bitte ......
Was ist da los?


----------



## FortunaGamer (18. Januar 2010)

So war auf 4,2 Ghz, bin enttäuscht. Ich habe weniger Punkte bekomme als mit Vista Ohje ich hatte so viel Hoffnung nach dem Runs auf Standart Takt.


----------



## tobi757 (18. Januar 2010)

Also mit meinen Q9550 E0 hab ich bei 4Ghz einen CPU Score von 6573  Und ich benutze auch kein DDR3 sondern nur DDR2, auf dem Bild sogar nur DDR800 CL5 RAM


----------



## Christian7185 (19. Januar 2010)

Hallo
wollte ma fragen ob die Punkte meinem System etwa entsprechen.

Gigabyte EP45 UD3P Bios F9
Intel Q9300 1.31V  3450Mhz
Corsair Dominator DDR2 1100Mhz - 2.11V - 5 5 5 15 
2 x 4890 Vapor X GPU - 870Mhz Mem - 1050Mhz


----------



## fuddles (19. Januar 2010)

^^ Ich hab stolze 10500 geschafft. 
Bin mit der Punktzahl vollzufrieden. Ein wenig mehr als identische/ähnliche Systeme laut anderen 3DMark06 Benches.

AMD Phenom 2 X2 550
Elitegroup AM3 790GX Black Series
Zotac Geforce GT240 ( minimales OC )
Gskill RipJaw DDR3 1333 4GB
WIN7

EDIT: @Christian Hast du ernsthaft deinen Monitor abfotografiert???


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (19. Januar 2010)

@fuddles
Is völlig ok, hätt ich nicht erwartet.
Hatte mit meinen PhenomI X3 8450 + GTX260 ca. 9400points ... das war grausam ...


Edit,
Doch hat er, hab ich aber auch schon gemacht als ich unter XP kein Screenshottool hatte


----------



## True Monkey (19. Januar 2010)

Mal eine 4850er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit :Unter XP nimmt man einfach Paint um einen sreen zu machen .....und das hat jeder


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (19. Januar 2010)

@monkey
ja danke, wirds mal ausprobieren wenn ich meine XPplatte wieder einbaue ......

Schaut doch nochmal auf die Screenshots von mir oben, GTX260 vs HD5770, beide mit gleicher CPU (X3 720BE @3,2GHz).
Ist die 5770 so stark im 3Dmark ??


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. Januar 2010)

Mal eine 4830'er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



XP, Vista, Win7 auf allen sollte standardmäßig Paint zu finden sein


----------



## True Monkey (19. Januar 2010)

Jepp die 5770er geht gut ...schade das du die Details des Benchmark nicht drauf hast dann könnte man mehr sagen 

Ich bau gleich mal eine 5750er drauf ....mal schauen was die so kann


----------



## turbo7 (19. Januar 2010)

hab mit meinem sys auch endlich die 19000 geknackt...mein ziel sind die 20000 und dann is auch gut denke ich...

Windows XP
Graka Treiber war der 195.62
CPU lief auf 9X518 = 4662mhz
und meine Zotac lief auf 691/1170/1460

19055 Points beim 06er bench...


----------



## True Monkey (19. Januar 2010)

^^Hmm ein Quad knackt die 20K schon bei 4Ghz (Ist übrigens auch eine Zodac AMP²)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. Januar 2010)

Bei einem i7 sollten sogar nur 3,5GHz reichen 
(ok ok, ich weiß es ist eine GTX 275, aber dafür auch @ Default)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (19. Januar 2010)

Die 260er kommt erst am WE auf dem I7 Sys .....mal schauen was sie dann so bringt 

20k macht darauf ja schon meine 250er


----------



## turbo7 (19. Januar 2010)

beim prozzi geht noch ein wenig was...allerdings zickt meine graka rum...die will nicht mehr...sonst wären die 20k schon gegessen


----------



## KOF328 (19. Januar 2010)

hier mein sys, leider etwas mickrig :/
Wenn meine 5870 noch dieses jahrhundert kommt freu ich mich cpu wird noch ein bisschen getaktet, bei der 9800GT lohnt cpu-oc auf keinen fall,kühler hab ich im bios auch nur auf silent gestellt. Bei anno1404 kommt die cpu nur auf ~35-40% load (HT on). schon toll wenn die neue graka da wäre...

€DIT: die graka is von palit mit stock cooler, falls das jmd interessiert
€DIT2: HT war aus beim run


----------



## True Monkey (20. Januar 2010)

^^was heißt da bei einer 98er lohnt kein CPU OC ?...meine 98er (ebenfalls Palit) macht 17800 bei 4,3Ghz 

Jetzt mal eine 5750er stock 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Januar 2010)

^^Genau, ich schließe mich mal an...


True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^was heißt da bei einer 98er lohnt kein CPU OC ?


... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eXperience (20. Januar 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Mach doch erstmal so einen schönen Screen mit CPU-Z und GPU-Z unter Windows XP, so mal interessehalber ... bitte.


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jemand ne Idee warum ich nicht weiter komme...? Da muss doch mehr drin sein


----------



## True Monkey (20. Januar 2010)

@eXperience
Hi 
erstmal 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html

Und soviel ich erkennen kann nutzt du einen AMD (Die sind in den Furmark Benchmarks eh schlechter wie Intel )

Was für eine Graka ist es denn ?


----------



## KOF328 (20. Januar 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Genau, ich schließe mich mal an...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



du hast ne gute karte erwischt... bei meiner ist schon bei 697/1750/975 (herausgefunden dass der shader noch 8mhz hoch konnte)schluss... ab dann gibts bei scan for artifacts unschöne grafikfehler  Sonst könnt ich von der seite aus auch noch ein paar pünktchen mehr rausholen


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Januar 2010)

^^So gut war die nun auch nicht, da gibt's noch viel bessere.
Das war nur eine einfache(billige) von Sparkle


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. Januar 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Was für eine Graka ist es denn ?



Er hat 2 x Asus Mars.


----------



## True Monkey (20. Januar 2010)

^^Kein Wunder das er sowenig bekommt ....die Grakas sind mit der CPU total gelangweilt 

5750  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. Januar 2010)

Schade das er kein GPU-Z mit in seinen Screen genommen hat, die Taktraten der beiden Karten hätten mich doch sehr interessiert, wegen OC ja/nein.


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Januar 2010)

@True

Da geht doch noch mehr beim Chip, oder?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (20. Januar 2010)

Hi

endlich mal wieder ein ergebniss von mir^^

jetzt mit sli und immer noch noch das gleiche NT xD Hab mit furmark und prime ganze 506 W aus der steckdose gezogen

Dank Hal-mod funktioniert sli wunderbar auf meinen P45 Board.

Das ergebniss ist von meinen 24/7 settings! mit maximalen taktraten würd ich so in die 22-23k vorstoßen.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## MetallSimon (20. Januar 2010)

meone 9600gso is kaputt.die wird aber grad umgetauscht/repariert.
jetzt hab ich weniger als die hälfte an punken
hier mal das alte: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/7841-3d-mark-06-punkte-145.html#post562125


----------



## Xion4 (20. Januar 2010)

eXperience schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs.
> 
> Nach der ganzen Leserei hier hat mich jetzt auch das Bench-Fieber gepackt
> 
> ...



Tja, warum du nur eine AMD CPU  verwendest fragt sich der Xion, die wird es schon schwer haben eine deiner beiden Karten gut zu unterstützen, aber 2. Lol...1000 Tacken für ne Grafikkarte ausgeben, aber bei der Grundbasis sparen.

Dein System passt so nicht zusammen, absolut nicht. Jede CPU wird der "Bottleneck" für deine VGAs sein, ausser unter Extreme OC. Mag mich täuschen, aber ich behaupte mal, alles unter 5Ghz oder nem i9 bremst.


----------



## FortunaGamer (20. Januar 2010)

Ich stümme Xion4 voll und ganz zu. Die Karten haben richtig viel leistung. Ein i7 auf einem 1366 ist das mindeste. Versuch mal mit Win7 zu Benchen, da laufen Multi GPU`s besser drauf.


----------



## Agr9550 (20. Januar 2010)

q9550 feat 5870 (xfx 5870 XT version mit default) (vista 64)

4000points unterschied zu nem ori q9550 (Zumindest sind 4000 bei mir,ziehmlich heftig am limitieren,ich geh ma weiter ocen da geht sicher noch was mit mehr cpu clock *g*)


----------



## tonyx86 (20. Januar 2010)

jaja, die 5870er gehen schon ordentlich ab, das sind mindestens 4 ghz von nöten


----------



## Boti261980 (21. Januar 2010)

CPU Benchmark eben, es reicht gerade für 23k+ Gesamtpunkte bei mir...


----------



## Chicago (21. Januar 2010)

Boti261980 schrieb:


> CPU Benchmark eben, es reicht gerade für 23k+ Gesamtpunkte bei mir...



Kannste mir mal nen gefallen tun und den Taskmanger mit dem Graphen im Hintergrund laufen lassen, würde mal gern die CPU auslastung sehen.
Wäre schön wenn das auch mal einer mit nen Intel machen kann!

Selbst mein 7750BE, wird in den SM3 test nicht ausgelastet.

gruß Chicago


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (21. Januar 2010)

Boti261980 schrieb:


> CPU Benchmark eben, es reicht gerade für 23k+ Gesamtpunkte bei mir...



aber trotzdem ....
geile Temps !! bei ner geilen Vcore !! bei nem geilen Takt !!
da geht doch noch was ... oder ??


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. Januar 2010)

Hmm, 23k bei 4GHz mit nur einer GTX 275...

... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(<- und das ist nicht die gute GTX)


----------



## Boti261980 (21. Januar 2010)

@ Blachdesinger


Mit 3,6GHz Uncore Takt vs. 2,7GHz uncore, wundert dich das doch nicht wirklich, oder?
Außerdem ist deine GraKa gut übertaktet, meine laufen @ stock!
Hast du auch Qualität im nv Treiber eingestellt?

Bei SM3/HDR siehst aber kein Land...


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. Januar 2010)

^^Soweit bin ich da mit einer einzelnen Karte nicht entfernt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hier noch SLI -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (kann leider keinen Test mehr, ohne GPU-OC machen)


----------



## True Monkey (21. Januar 2010)

@Boti261980

Schau mal SLI mit zwei 250er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KOF328 (21. Januar 2010)

woher hast du so viel hardware?


----------



## Boti261980 (21. Januar 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @Boti261980
> 
> Schau mal SLI mit zwei 250er
> 
> ...


 
Ja gibs mir! 
Hab trotzdem eine Ausrede: Ich hab nur DDR2! 


@ Blechdesigner

Ach, ihr und euer hoher uncore Takt, dafür gibt es beim Cache nur FDH!


----------



## True Monkey (21. Januar 2010)

^^Ok, du hast es nicht anders gewollt
...dann mal zwei 88er mit einem Q9650 und DDR 2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und willst du wissen was die zwei mit dem i7 bringen ?


----------



## Boti261980 (21. Januar 2010)

@ True

Ach, schon wieder die GraKa übertaktet! 

OK, dann lass mal noch den I7 sehen!


----------



## True Monkey (21. Januar 2010)

Ok 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boti261980 (21. Januar 2010)

@ True

Das ist echt abgefahren, so ein I7 hat halt schon was für sich!
Da spart man sozusagen die GraKa Power, ich hab eben bei der CPU gespart! 

Anbei noch ein lauf mit einer GTX285 und meinem alten 940 BE! 

MfG


----------



## True Monkey (21. Januar 2010)

Hehe ....ein Intel mit ein klein wenig mehr Takt und einer 285er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darum habe ich keinen AMD 

Aber der Leistungsschub des Intel bezieht sich glaube ich nur auf die Furmark Benchmarks.
In Games sieht das anders aus


----------



## Agr9550 (21. Januar 2010)

tonyx86 schrieb:


> jaja, die 5870er gehen schon ordentlich ab, das sind mindestens 4 ghz von nöten


 
geb ich dir recht !! 4,0 - 4,2 sind auch mein ziel ma schauen wann ich die hochgefahren bekomm,kämpf gerade noch (ich vs dfi board)


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (21. Januar 2010)

Sooo .... ich hab mich nochmal mit ner XFX5770 beschäftigt ...
echt krass die Karte, soweit bin ich mit meiner 260er nicht mal annähernt gekommen ...

Achja, 
sorry, nich lachen, is abgeknipst.


----------



## True Monkey (21. Januar 2010)

^^Ok extra mal für dich ....einmal auf die Druck taste drücken.

dann Paint öffnen ---bearbeiten /einfügen 
dann Datei/speichern unter
Wichtig als JPEG ...und den screen kannst du dann hier hochladen.

Schau mal was die kleine Schwester (5750) der 5770er kann 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und eine 5670er läuft gerade


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. Januar 2010)

Boti261980 schrieb:


> @ Blechdesigner
> 
> Ach, ihr und euer hoher uncore Takt, dafür gibt es beim Cache nur FDH!



Ich habe hier noch was mit FSB  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Q9650 + GTX 275



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Q9650 + CF aus HD 4830


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (21. Januar 2010)

@Monkey,
danke schön, ich werde es probieren.
Meine Medienkompetenz hält sich leider in Grenzen

Ontopic,
die geht ja auch gut, ok mit dem Pferd vor der Karre.
Spann mal ne 5770 hinter, mit dem Intel könnten doch bestimmt die 20k drin sein.

Ach ja, im FarCrybench packt die 5770 nicht mal übertaktet meine GTX260 aber hier im 3Dmark macht sie 15hundert points mehr ..... komische Karte .....


----------



## True Monkey (21. Januar 2010)

Frischfleisch 

5670er auf stock 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brainbug0815 (22. Januar 2010)

hi,wie ist das wenn ich statt mein q6600@3,510ghz einen e5300 prozzi nehme.machen die 2 kerne viel aus?ach und den 5300 natürlich oc.@ 4,3 ghz(da geht noch mehr) mit 2 gtx 260.bekomme mit dem quad gerade mal knapp über 18tsd hin. mfg


----------



## True Monkey (22. Januar 2010)

Ein Quad ist bei weniger Takt im 06er schon besser 

Schau mal einmal eine 260er bei 4 Ghz mit einem Quad und dann bei 4,5Ghz mit einem Dual 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Quad ist sie minimal höher getaktet ...aber das macht den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett


----------



## Brainbug0815 (22. Januar 2010)

ok,die cpu points sind weniger,aber du hast sli bei dem dual gar nicht aktiviert...oder seh ich das falsch?!
oder ich glaub ich verkauf alles und dann ein neues sys...hm


----------



## True Monkey (22. Januar 2010)

^^das ist kein SLI ...beidesmal nur* eine* 260er


----------



## Brainbug0815 (22. Januar 2010)

oh...  sry. also werden die karten so extrem gebremst bei mir...ohha....also bei dem 06er.aber danke für den schnellen und direkten vergleich...
wie gesagt mein q6600 bekomme ich nicht höher mit dem nforce 750 chip.der wird tierisch heiß...3,510 ghz ist max.auf das msi board.


----------



## True Monkey (22. Januar 2010)

Jepp ..bei dir bremst die cpu 

Schau dir mal die letzten Seiten an , da siehst du ein paar SLI Ergebnisse von mir mit einem schnellen i7 

Edit : Der score mit dem Dual ist auf einem nforce 750i...darauf läuft aber auch ein Quad bei 4.125 Ghz (NB Wakü)


----------



## Brainbug0815 (22. Januar 2010)

habe ich mir gerade angeschaut.will ja auch wohl auf i 7 auf rüsten,aber dafür müste ich mein sys erst verkaufen.und dann komplett alles neu mit graka.


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. Januar 2010)

Ich habe gerade in einem anderen Thread diesen Vergleich gezeigt 

Q9650 @ 4,5GHz KLICK vs. i7-860 @ 4GHz KLICK je mit einer GTX 275


----------



## Brainbug0815 (22. Januar 2010)

Und der i7 hat 500Mhz weniger ^^
ja nicht schlecht.wenn ich mal mein zeug los werde,dann würd ich mir den i7 920 holen samt zubehör...der sockel soll ja zukunftssicher sein.


----------



## True Monkey (22. Januar 2010)

@Brainbug 0815

Lass dich aber nicht von mir und Blechdesigner verwirren 

Wir machen nichts anderes wie benchen .....ab und zu gehen wir noch arbeiten wenns denn sein muß aber unsere Sys sind aufs Benchen ausgelegt und unsere Ergebnisse sollten vllt nicht unbedingt als Durchschnitt angesehen werden 

@ Blechdesigner 
Mal ein Zwischenergebniss von der neuen 5670er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brainbug0815 (22. Januar 2010)

ja ist ok. 
True Monkey,hast mich überzeugt,denn "nur" zum benchen ist mir das doch zu kostspielig.
dann muss mein  e5300er herhalten... mit der 2. gtx260 
aber 3510Mhz auf ein msi 750 sli board,stable ist doch auch sehenswert ,oder?
Hier in meiner gegend sind se nich alle so hardware geil ^^


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. Januar 2010)

^^In meiner Gegend, wissen se nichteinmal was Hardware ist 

@True

Heißt das Ding jetzt 5760 o. 5670? GPU-Z zeigt doch 5600 Reihe an. (ATI )


----------



## True Monkey (22. Januar 2010)

^^Wichtig sollte für dich sein ob es beim zocken passt 

Und ich denke da liegst du mit dem Quad und den beiden 260er gut, da du damit AA usw voll nutzen kannst und schon bremst die CPU nicht mehr wenn die Grakas mehr zu tun haben.

Benchmarks spiegeln nicht unbedingt die Leistung in Games wieder 

@Blechdesigner 

Ich Depp 5670 natürlich ...ich poste das schon den ganzen Abend falsch


----------



## Brainbug0815 (22. Januar 2010)

Dann macht mal weiter so.ist nämlich ein interessantes thema,lese ich gerne!und wenn ich dann mal zeit und geld überhabe,mische ich mal mit...^^


----------



## Brainbug0815 (22. Januar 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Wichtig sollte für dich sein ob es beim zocken passt
> 
> Und ich denke da liegst du mit dem Quad und den beiden 260er gut, da du damit AA usw voll nutzen kannst und schon bremst die CPU nicht mehr wenn die Grakas mehr zu tun haben.
> 
> ...


----------



## True Monkey (22. Januar 2010)

^^dann zum Schluss das für dich ....eine 5850er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gn8


----------



## Nucleus (22. Januar 2010)

*19033 Punkte* - reicht mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (22. Januar 2010)

Ich finde es sehr interessant was ihr hier schreibt, besonders wenn es Hinweise gibt wie man das maximum aus dem Sys holen kann. 3DMark geht mir sonst komplett am allerwertesten vorbei, auch wenn ich 06 und Vantage besitze^^


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (22. Januar 2010)

Kann es dir ja auch, macht ja nix ....
Jedem das seine .......

Es gibt ja auch Leute die stellen ihr Auto auf den Prüfstand .... über die Sinnhaftigkeit lässt sich auch streiten ..


----------



## nyso (22. Januar 2010)

Ich prüfe die Stabilität lieber da, wo ich sie brauche. Also zum Beispiel bei Crysis usw.
War auch mal total 3DMark-Besessen, bis ich gemerkt habe das mein Rechner stabil 3,8GHz schafft, und zwar überall. Nur im CPU-Test von 3DMark06 ist er abgeschmiert. Da ist mir das praxisorientierte lieber^^


----------



## True Monkey (22. Januar 2010)

naja ...sehts einfach mal so 

Ihr zockt mit Software und wir mit Hardware 

Mein Lieblingsgame ist 3Dmark 03 ....und jede neue Karte ist ein Add one


----------



## DA-Beginner (23. Januar 2010)

Servus

So jetzt hab ich mir bis zum erscheinen der neuen GF mal eine GTX 260 zugelegt. 

Eine gebrauchte GTX 260 von Zotac mit Referenzkühler um 100.- (6 Monate alt).

Mit meiner 8800GT + AC Accelero hatte ich im 3DMark nur 1000 Punkte weniger im Vergleich zur GTX@Stock.

Ich denke aber daß mein CPU ganz schön bremst. Aber mehr als 3,15 GHz sind leider nicht stabil.


----------



## NeroNobody (23. Januar 2010)

Naja so extrem bremst der jetz nich?!


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Januar 2010)

Naja doch da hat er Recht  Also jetzt nicht so wahnsinnig, aber man spürt es halt schon. Sieht man ja am Vergleich zur 88er.


----------



## geno106 (23. Januar 2010)

hey, habe heute auch mal 3dmark laufen lassen habe 23073 punkte ist das okay? halt nur die cpu auf 3,6ghz i920 und 5870 auf standard takt


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (23. Januar 2010)

@geno106
Sieht doch ganz gut aus, nen Screenshot wäre interressant ....


So.... habe meine GTX wieder und hab solang rumgeübt bis ich die 18100points die ich mit der XFX5770 gemacht habe, geschlagen habe.

Und es war erfolgreich, war ehrlich gesagt etwas baff über die points da ich sonst nie über 16k war ....


----------



## geno106 (23. Januar 2010)

ajo werde ich morgen noch mal durchlaufen lassen, ich habe es aus neugier laufen lassen. Als ich den Score sehen wollte, musste ich auf deren Homepage gehen und dann wurde es mir angezeigt.


----------



## NeroNobody (24. Januar 2010)

Sooo, jetzt hab ich mir mal ausnahmsweise die Punkte gemerkt

Bei mir sins 15049 p


----------



## Boti261980 (24. Januar 2010)

So mal was älteres von mir:

940 BE @ 3,84GHz & 9800GTX+ @ 828-1188-1944MHz 
Gesamtpkt.:* 17.315*


----------



## True Monkey (24. Januar 2010)

Die Karte macht ganz nette Takte ....XFX 5850 Black Edition 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (24. Januar 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Die Karte macht ganz nette Takte ....XFX 5850 Black Edition
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wie viel volt auf gpu?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## True Monkey (24. Januar 2010)

^^1,22v

Schau mal ....erstaunlich was die schon leisten ....5750




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. Januar 2010)

1020/1200 sind schon geil für 1.22V  Hau mal 1.35V drauf und jage die Karte über die 1100 
Da scheint die BE was gebracht zu haben, meine macht mit 1.35V "nur" 1010/1230...

Keine Sorge, für nen Bench ist das kein Problem wenn du den Lüfter auf 100% stellst. Selbst die Spawas bleiben unter 90°


----------



## True Monkey (25. Januar 2010)

^^Nööp ...da war Ende 

alles über 1030 stürzt ab 

finish 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KOF328 (29. Januar 2010)

bisschen verspätet aber hier mal das sys mit der HD5850 
und CPU wurde bisschen hochgetaktet auf 3,2GHz

Bin zufrieden mit dem ergebnis!


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Januar 2010)

Nicht schlecht, aber dass mehr drin ist, sollte dir klar sein. Ich bin mit ner 5850 und nem i7 920 (4.46GHz) auf knappe 28000 gekommen 
Die Grakas machen echt unglaublichen Takt mit.


----------



## KOF328 (29. Januar 2010)

is mir schon klar^^ bin aber auch nicht so das benchingmonster und für einen 14 Jährigen(heute is mein geburtstag ) ist das system schon n nettes spielzeug

sicher geht da noch mehr aber ich bin hauptsächlich am zocken und da reicht die leistung erstmal dicke! Wenn nicht kann man ja immer noch bisschen höher takten- da ist sicherlich noch viel luft nach oben


----------



## 8800 GT (29. Januar 2010)

KOF328 schrieb:


> is mir schon klar^^ bin aber auch nicht so das benchingmonster und für einen 14 Jährigen(heute is mein geburtstag ) ist das system schon n nettes spielzeug
> 
> sicher geht da noch mehr aber ich bin hauptsächlich am zocken und da reicht die leistung erstmal dicke! Wenn nicht kann man ja immer noch bisschen höher takten- da ist sicherlich noch viel luft nach oben


Na dann alles Gute


----------



## Sesfontain (29. Januar 2010)

Alles Gute ,wilkommen im Club der 14Jährigen i7 Bencher


----------



## totovo (29. Januar 2010)

So ich habe meine 5870 auch seit Mittwoch, und bin heute endlich mal zum Benchen gekommen!

echt irre das Teil bei 3,7 Ghz Cpu-Takt klebt das teil immer noch am CPU-Limit!

aber der sprung von 3,4 auf 3,7GHz brachte unglaubliche 2000Punkte!

Ich bring mal die CPU noch auf 4GHz mal sehen was dann drinne ist!


----------



## True Monkey (29. Januar 2010)

Mal eine 260er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (29. Januar 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Mal eine 260er
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sag mal wie viele Grakas hast du eigentlich?

Und Core I7 gillt nicht, dass zählt ja fast unter gemeingefährliche Cheaterei^^


----------



## True Monkey (29. Januar 2010)

Hmm ...sagen wir es mal so ...ich wäre fast schneller mit aufzählen wenn ich die nennen würde die ich noch nicht gebencht habe.

88er GTS 640mb und 88er GT 512mb




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. Januar 2010)

Ne 88er GT habe ich auch im Angebot  (aber nur die olle)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @ 4GHz


----------



## True Monkey (29. Januar 2010)

^^Meine ist nur eine defekte die gleich überhitzt (darum so wenig Takt)

Aber ist bestimmt nicht die letzte


----------



## KOF328 (29. Januar 2010)

danke @ sesfontain 
hab mal noch n bisschen was rausgequetscht aus dem vcore, dementsprechend auch bisschen die graka höher getaktet. Schon über 21k, ich kann mich erinnern als wäre es gestern, meine alte e4500 kiste^^ da war für mich extrem gut, dass ich fast 10k punkte hatte. Naja, ändert sich wohl schnell die meinung- früher hatte nfs underground auch extrem geile grafik 

@vcore: hab ich da nen guten low vidler bekommen? oder ist die spannung durchschnittlich? gibt ja bekanntlich keine dummen fragen sondern nur dumme antworten

MfG KOF


----------



## SuEdSeE (29. Januar 2010)

17557 Mit nem E8500 @3600MHz und ner HD5870 @ 850/1200 (standard)


----------



## Schrotti (29. Januar 2010)

Ich bekomme den 2006er zum Verrecken nicht ans laufen (OpenALL32.dll nicht gefunden).

Wat nen Müll.

OS ist Win7 Prof x64.


----------



## mihapiha (29. Januar 2010)

Futuremark 3DMark06 Download - ComputerBase

dann sollte es gehen


Du brauchst eigentlich nur Patch bzw. hotfix installieren...


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Januar 2010)

Oder lad dir einfach die DLL aus dem Inet und füge sie entsprechend ein, meistens in Windows/System.


----------



## Schrotti (30. Januar 2010)

Hab ich auch schon probiert dann kommt eine komplett andere Fehlermeldung und es funktioniert trotzdem nicht.

Jetzt das kuriose. Unter Windows 7 Ultimate Beta (Build 7100) läuft der Schitt.

i7 860@4,3GHz, GTX 280 @745/1550/1225


----------



## 8800 GT (30. Januar 2010)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon probiert dann kommt eine komplett andere Fehlermeldung und es funktioniert trotzdem nicht.
> 
> Jetzt das kuriose. Unter Windows 7 Ultimate Beta (Build 7100) läuft der Schitt.
> 
> i7 860@4,3GHz, GTX 280 @745/1550/1225


Hast du das Bios der GTX auf den 745er Takt geflasht oder ist das ein Auslesefehler mit dem Default Clock?


----------



## Schrotti (30. Januar 2010)

Nein, die hab ich so geflasht.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (30. Januar 2010)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Nein, die hab ich so geflasht.


 

Sag mal, mit welchenTool/Programm macht man das bei ner GTX, in meinen Fall ne GTX260/216 55nm ?
Würd sehr gern meine Lüfterdrehzahl senken .....


----------



## Sesfontain (30. Januar 2010)

Nibitor
http://www.chip.de/downloads/NiBiTor_15938220.html


----------



## KOF328 (30. Januar 2010)

lüfterdrehzahl geht doch auch mit rivatuner und afterburner?


----------



## Schrotti (30. Januar 2010)

KOF328 schrieb:


> lüfterdrehzahl geht doch auch mit rivatuner und afterburner?



Ist doch aber umständlicher.



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Sag mal, mit welchenTool/Programm  macht man das bei ner GTX, in meinen Fall ne GTX260/216 55nm ?
> Würd sehr gern meine Lüfterdrehzahl senken .....



Behalte aber die Temp unter Volllast im Auge, nicht das deine Karte stirbt.


----------



## Sesfontain (31. Januar 2010)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Ist doch aber umständlicher.


Wieso?
Einmal eingestellt ,dann einfach in den Autostart damit.


----------



## Schrotti (31. Januar 2010)

Und irgendwann braucht dein Rechner ne halbe Stunde um mit dem Windows Start fertig zu werden weil dein Autostart überläuft.


----------



## Chicago (31. Januar 2010)

Also, bloss weil ich noch den Riva Tuner + Statistics Server im Autostart habe, fährt mein Rechner nicht messbar langsamer hoch! Was da wirklich bremst sind Messenger und AntiVir Programme.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (1. Februar 2010)

Danke Leute für die Anteilnahme,
meine GTX ist son Doppellüftermodell mit 40% min.Drehzahl und das nervt in 2D.
Benutze seit Monaten das Evgatool um die Drehzahl manuell zu senken aber es nervt auch auf Dauer.
Jetzt wollt ich gerne das die Karte auf 20-25% Lüfterdrehzahl läuft aber ihre automatische Regelung im 3D behält und ich mich um nix mehr kümmern muss.

So, den Thread hier genug missbraucht .....


----------



## InRav3 (1. Februar 2010)

nette ergebnisse, da bin ich noch weit davon entfernt


----------



## DonBes (1. Februar 2010)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Sag mal, mit welchenTool/Programm macht man das bei ner GTX, in meinen Fall ne GTX260/216 55nm ?
> Würd sehr gern meine Lüfterdrehzahl senken .....




nach meinem letzten erkenntnisstand dürfte das mit der 55nm nicht mehr über nbitor gehen also biosflash und so...bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher...


----------



## Diplo (1. Februar 2010)

*20832* 3D Marks

i7 920@4.2Ghz HT On
GTX 260@700/1140/1400


Passt der Score?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (1. Februar 2010)

Jo, sieht gut aus.

Hier meine GTX260 mit ähnlichen Takt allerdings mit nen Phenom 955


----------



## Diplo (2. Februar 2010)

Btw Singlecoreplayer2500+ ich hab auch ne doppelt Lüfter GTX 260 (Palit Sonic), die auf 40% nerven Laut ist.

Ich benutze MSI Afterburner mit 2 Profilen , beide gleich außer das bei einem der Fan Speed auf 25% gestellt ist auf beim anderen auf AUTO. 

Dann beide Profile 2D/3D zuweisen im Afterburner. Dann ist sie Leise im 2D und dreht im 3D auf!


----------



## haselpopasel (2. Februar 2010)

Ich hab meine mittels nbitor auf 30 % gebracht. Alles nötige dafür hier NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295 285 275 260 ATI Radeon HD 4890 4870 4850 4830 :: MVKTech :: On the Edge of Technology

Gruß


----------



## Einfachich (3. Februar 2010)

12988 Punkte bei einem Amd Athlon x2 7750@3.01 Ghz und einer Geforce Gtx 260 bei 676,1135,1450


----------



## Talibaan83 (6. Februar 2010)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Jo, sieht gut aus.
> 
> Hier meine GTX260 mit ähnlichen Takt allerdings mit nen Phenom 955



misteriös.. ich hab nen gtx285 drinne und komm mit der gleichen CPU @3,8 Ghz nur auf 18176... welchen Ram hasste drin, hab nur DDR2 800... macht das viel aus?


----------



## sentinel1 (6. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bau7s (7. Februar 2010)

Mal auf die Schnelle...

Erster "OC"-Versuch mit nem i7...

leider im Moment zum testen nur mit ner mini LuKü...

4870x2 war auch nur mal kurz aufgeschnallt, da Board+CPU schon so gut wie verkauft sind ^^

Sobald der W3540 und das P6T7 da sind (oder evtl. doch noch ein W3580 oder Gulf) kommen dann richtige Ergebnisse unter Wakü (mehr)...


CPU lag bei 3,2GHz... da nur auf die schnelle alles angelassen ^^


----------



## SGLog (7. Februar 2010)

*Ich habe ~8750 Punkte geschaft.*
System: AMD 6000+ @3GHz || 2x1GB DDR2 @750MHz || 8800GTS 560/850/1350

*Mit OC dann sogar ~9400 Punkte geschaft.*
System: AMD 6000+ @3,3GHz || 2x1GB DDR2 @824MHz || 8800GTS 580/900/1400

Beide Testläufe sind aber auch schon 1 Jahr her.
Werde demnächts mal 3DMark06 Downloaden und mal wieder Testen.


----------



## 8800 GT (8. Februar 2010)

SGLog schrieb:


> *Ich habe ~8750 Punkte geschaft.*
> System: AMD 6000+ @3GHz || 2x1GB DDR2 @750MHz || 8800GTS 560/850/1350
> 
> *Mit OC dann sogar ~9400 Punkte geschaft.*
> ...


geschafft schreibt man das
Geht da nicht noch ein bischen mehr OC?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (8. Februar 2010)

Talibaan83 schrieb:


> misteriös.. ich hab nen gtx285 drinne und komm mit der gleichen CPU @3,8 Ghz nur auf 18176... welchen Ram hasste drin, hab nur DDR2 800... macht das viel aus?



Habe auch DDR2 800 2x2GB ...
ich glaub nicht das der Ram so extrem viel ausmacht .....


----------



## kress (8. Februar 2010)

Hab mit meinem Amd Phenom II x4 955 @3,4ghz und ner 4850 @750/1150Mhz 14886 Punkte erreicht.
Ram ist Kingston HyperX DDR3-1333. Rest steht im Profil drin.
Ist das so ok?


----------



## SGLog (8. Februar 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> geschafft schreibt man das
> Geht da nicht noch ein bischen mehr OC?



Ich habe mir vor 4 Tagen ne Lüftersteuerunggekauft die aber noch geliefert wird danach wird der CPU noch hochgepuscht und die Graka lässt sich wegen dem NVIDA Treiber nicht mehr OC Takten. 

Eben Test gemacht:
*Ich habe ~9200 Punkte geschafft.*
System: AMD 6000+ @3,25GHz || 2x1GB DDR2 @810MHz || 8800GTS 560/850/1300


----------



## True Monkey (8. Februar 2010)

Auch mal eine 88er GTs mit 320mb 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bau7s (8. Februar 2010)

Gib dem Ding mal weniger saft 
Nicht, dass er mal nichmehr so gut läuft ^^


----------



## tobi757 (8. Februar 2010)

@ True Monkey: Hast schon einen Run mit der 5870 gemacht ?


----------



## True Monkey (8. Februar 2010)

Jepp...stock




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tobi757 (8. Februar 2010)

Hast du eine oder zwei davon ?


----------



## SGLog (8. Februar 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Auch mal eine 88er GTs mit 320mb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meine Graka hat nur:
Texture Fillrate 27
Pixel Fiöörate 11
Bandwidth 68
und Core *SIGNATUR*

Außerdem habe ich ja keinen i7.

Kann man Texture Fillrate 27, Pixel Fiöörate 11, Bandwidth 68 auch OC takten?


----------



## True Monkey (8. Februar 2010)

^^Schau mal 

Zweimal dieselbe Karte(5670) einmal mit übertaktung und einmal ohne.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da siehst du wie diese Werte mit hochgehen wenn du sie übertaktest.


----------



## SGLog (8. Februar 2010)

true monkey schrieb:


> ^^schau mal
> 
> zweimal dieselbe karte(5670) einmal mit übertaktung und einmal ohne.
> 
> ...



dankööö


----------



## FortunaGamer (8. Februar 2010)

Oh man True wie die HD5870 abgeht. Was kommt wenn du die HD5870 noch etwas übertaktest? Hoffe mal das die Karte bis du zu Hollywood fährst überlebt


----------



## jenzy (8. Februar 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Hab mit meinem Amd Phenom II x4 955 @3,4ghz und ner 4850 @750/1150Mhz 14886 Punkte erreicht.
> Ram ist Kingston HyperX DDR3-1333. Rest steht im Profil drin.
> Ist das so ok?



Ist fast so wie bei mir. Leider nur zurzeit nur 1GB Mushkin DDR3 1333  neuer Ram ist schon bestellt


----------



## Jack ONeill (8. Februar 2010)

Was meint ihr sind 17.000 Punkte OK für mein System(ohne OC).
Bald teste ich dann mal 2 HD 4890


----------



## Roman441 (10. Februar 2010)

Q9550 @3400
HD 4870 @835/1075
DDR3 4Gb @1600


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. Februar 2010)

Alles ohne OC


----------



## geno106 (11. Februar 2010)

hi, gebe auch mal meinen senf dazu 
sind die erreichten werte ok? traue mich nicht so wirklich die 5870 hoch zu takten. graka@stock und cpu auf 3,6


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Februar 2010)

Ok sind die Werte, aber da ist noch mehr drin. Wenn du die Graka hochhaust (was im Übrigen kein risiko darstellt) sind die 27k gut drin. Evtl. musst noch ein bisschen mehr auf die CPU.

Ich kratze mit meinem i7 920 (@4467MHz) und meiner HD5850 (@1010/1230) knapp an den 28k.


----------



## D3N$0 (11. Februar 2010)

So hier mal was von mir, score is etwas älter, aber ganz ok oder nicht? Graka ist eine 4870 1GB


----------



## SGLog (12. Februar 2010)

Hey ich habe heute meinen Rechern komplett auseinander gebaut. 2 Neue Lüfter rein und auf CPU & GPU MX2 Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen (vorher war Boxed Paste drauf). _Beide versuche mit den Gleichen Treibern._

Vorher:
*Punkte: 9300*
CPU@3,00 & Boxed (Wärmeleitpaste) @ 62°C max
RAM@750
GPU@560/850/1300

Nachher:
*Punkte: 9700*
CPU@3,00 & MX2 (Wärmeleitpaste) @ 48°C max
RAM@750
GPU@560/850/1300




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU war vorher immer bei 62°C, jetzt dank 2 neue Lüfter und die MX2 nur noch bei 48°C unter last. Kann ein CPU/GPU schneller sein bei niedriger Temp als bei hoher Temp?


----------



## D3N$0 (12. Februar 2010)

Es könnte sein dass die CPU/GPU so heiß wurden dass sie angefangen haben zu throtteln, also ihre Leistung heruntergefahren haben um von einem hitztot verschont zu bleiben


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. Februar 2010)

> CPU war vorher immer bei 62°C, jetzt dank 2 neue Lüfter und die MX2 nur noch bei 48°C unter last. Kann ein CPU/GPU schneller sein bei niedriger Temp als bei hoher Temp?


Nein, definitiv nicht.
Passieren kann das nur beim i7, und da muss es schon hart an der Grenze sein (100°), damit der anfängt zu throtteln (=den Takt abzusenken).
Woran das liegt, weiß ich auch nicht, ich tippe mal auf passende Ungenauigkeiten im 3D Mark und darauf, dass du beim ersten Bench ne Menge Prozesse im Hintergrund laufen hattest (es reicht ja schon, den Rechner ne halbe Stunde zu benutzen).


----------



## Genghis99 (12. Februar 2010)

3DMark06 Ergebnisse schwanken bei mir immer um ca. 500 Pts. Ich bilde den Mittelwert aus 10 Durchläufen wenn ichs genau wissen will.


----------



## Ostsee73 (12. Februar 2010)

hi,.. habe heute meine zwei gtx285 von zotac bekommen und sie natürlich gleich installiert.

jedoch nach dem ersten 3dmark06 test war ich schwer enttäuscht und kann ir keinen reim drauf bilden, warum er nur auf schlappe 15871 Punkte kommt,..


mein system:

Nvidia 680i SLI
QX9650 auf 3.66GHZ
6GB Mushkin Ram
2x Zotac GTX 285 1GB SLI

hatte vorher zwei 8800´Ultras und da kam ich auf satte 18600 Punkte,..
da ist doch extrem was faul??!?!?

habe allerdings meinen treiber einfach nur drüber installiert, wie sonst auch immer,...

Änderung:

Habe gerade den 3Dmark Vntage laufen lassen, dort erreiche ich jedoch 21764 Punkte,.. hmmm ist das ok???


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrotti (12. Februar 2010)

Den Kauf für 3D Mark 2006 hättest du dir sparen können.

Ich erreiche mit *einer* GTX 280 schon 227xx Punkte.


----------



## True Monkey (12. Februar 2010)

Ähm...eine 285er auf stock 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ok mit ein wenig mehr Takt aber HT aus


----------



## Schrotti (12. Februar 2010)

Dann teste mal unter Windows Vista/7 und nicht unter XP (da habe ich dann auch mehr Punkte).

Hier mein Link wenn es dich interessiert.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13082681


----------



## True Monkey (12. Februar 2010)

^^Aus dem Grund bin ich ja auf XP am benchen 

Aber ich kann dir ja mal eine 285er mit einem Q 9650 und einem E 8600 zeigen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ostsee73 (12. Februar 2010)

aber warum erreiche ich dann im 06ér nur 15.000 wenn ich im vantage fast auf 22.000 komme????

habe übrigens win7 ultimate 64bit


----------



## F1rewalker (12. Februar 2010)

Hier mal mein Lauf mit meinem Lapper alles auf Stock versteht sich:

*Prozessor:* Intel® Mobile Core i7 720QM @ 2,80GHZ
*Grafikkarte:* NVidia GeForce GTX 280M 1GB
*Speicher:* 4 GB DDR3 SDRAM mit 1333 MHz GeiL

Was sagt ihr dazu.


/edit: ich krieg das irgendwie nich hin.^^ habs jetzt angehängt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (12. Februar 2010)

@Ostsee 73
Ist nur ein Benchmark der nicht läuft ...wenn du kein Bencher bist sollte es dir egal sein da deine Leistung ja da ist wie der Vantage beweist 

@F1rewalker 
Mach mal bitte das Bild kleiner


----------



## herethic (13. Februar 2010)

Ist das Gut/Normal?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


I7 920+Gtx 285

Ich hatte bei beiden CPU-Test nur 3 Frames!
HT,Turboboost und Stromsparfunktion eingeschaltet

Bei mir lief nur Punkbuster im Hintergrund

Bei den Settings hatte ich 1280x1024 8xAA (AA-Qualität 0) und Antistophische Filterung (Level 1)


----------



## True Monkey (13. Februar 2010)

^^Bei welchen Takt und welches OS ?

Mach einfach mal CPU-z und GPU-z mit auf den screen dann kann man leichter was dazu sagen 

Mal eine 88er Gts mit 512mb ..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## herethic (13. Februar 2010)

Win XP 32-Bit SP2

Muss dazu sagen hab die ganzen Hintergrundprogramme von Nvidia aus dem Autostart-Ordner entfernt,weshalb sie nicht laufen.


----------



## True Monkey (13. Februar 2010)

Für den Takt und Karte auf stock ein normales Ergebniss 

Die Points steigen rapide an sobald du den Core übertaktest.


----------



## herethic (13. Februar 2010)

Boah da bin ich aber Beruhigt,auch wenn du mit 'ner 8800 mehr hast.

Aber die Gtx ist vom Herrsteller schon Werks-OC'ed

Trotzdem wie kann ich nur 3 fps im Cpu-Test bekommen?

Stock ist doch Normal-takt oder?


----------



## True Monkey (13. Februar 2010)

Jepp stock heißt ohne Übertaktung 

Und das du im CPU Test nur 3 frames hast ist auch normal ....ich habe bei 4,3 ghz auch nur maximal 5


----------



## herethic (13. Februar 2010)

OK dann Danke


----------



## F1rewalker (13. Februar 2010)

@ thrian: so wie ich das an deinem 2tem pic erkennen kann, hast du die Einstellungen vom 3DMark06 verändert. 8fach AA und Anisotrophe Filterung.

Kein Wunder das du nur so wenig Punkte hast, stell mal die Standardwerte ein. Und die Punkte werden steigen.


----------



## HolySh!t (13. Februar 2010)

Muhaha.....ich glaub ich brauch nen Quad


----------



## FortunaGamer (13. Februar 2010)

@thrian
Stell die Einstellungen von 3D Mark mal auf Standart, dann kannst du erst vergleichen ob du viele oder wenige Punkte bekommen hast.


----------



## True Monkey (13. Februar 2010)

@thrian 
Die anderen haben natürlich recht, um vergleichen zu können sollte alles auf standart sein.
War gestern schon spät und ich habe es beim ersten pis nicht gesehen da da die settings verdeckt sind.

Mal eine 220er




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das ist eine mit "nur" DDR 2....Achtung die sind auch im Umlauf und taugen nichts


----------



## herethic (13. Februar 2010)

OK hab mal neu gebenched.

Mich wundert nur das ich gestern schonmal mit Noramlensettings gebenched habe(hab allerdings abbgebrochen)und dort hatte ich im 1.Test(der mit den Soldaten) 10 fps mehr.Und als ich mit 8xAA gebenched habe hatte ich in keinem Test(bis auf CPU)weniger als 30 fps,jetzt schon 

EDIT: Jack ONeil hat mit einem Phenom II X4 965 und einer HD4890 1000 PUnkte mehr als ich und das ohne OC


----------



## herethic (13. Februar 2010)

Und was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## SGLog (14. Februar 2010)

So entlich habe jetzt mit meinen System die *10k* marke geknackt. System siehe Signatur.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carvahall (14. Februar 2010)

So ich hab mein Notebbok an die Leistungsgrenze getrieben und 8993 Punkte erreicht.
Hab es leider nur in der Datei. Ohne Cpu Übertaktung. Graka von 600/800 auf 750/950.


----------



## HolySh!t (14. Februar 2010)

Carvahall schrieb:


> So ich hab mein Notebbok an die Leistungsgrenze getrieben und 8993 Punkte erreicht.
> Hab es leider nur in der Datei. Ohne Cpu Übertaktung. Graka von 600/800 auf 750/950.


Waaaas du has mit deinem Notebook mehr Punkte als ich mit meinem PC


----------



## GxGamer (15. Februar 2010)

Hab gestern auch mal 3DMark 06 zum laufen gebracht (endlich).
Hab 7065 Punkte gemacht, bin davon etwas enttäuscht - zurecht?
Weiss nit ob das gut oder schlecht sein soll.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Februar 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Waaaas du has mit deinem Notebook mehr Punkte als ich mit meinem PC




Gleich heulst du noch mehr ich erreiche mit meinen Book 12388 Punkte mit nen dual core


----------



## psyphly (15. Februar 2010)

Asus W90 3D mark 2006 Score 15012 mit intel Q9000 @ 2,6 Ghz und Mobility Radeon 4870X2. Für ein Notebook recht gute Werte, wenn ich mal mit den Desktop Systemen vergleiche...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Februar 2010)

Dafür hat es ja auch 2000 € gekostet...


----------



## HolySh!t (15. Februar 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Gleich heulst du noch mehr ich erreiche mit meinen Book 12388 Punkte mit nen dual core


Ahhhhhh
Ich glau ich brauch echt nen Quad...


----------



## Halo34 (15. Februar 2010)

ja mitnem quad kommst du gleich noch viel höher ^^


----------



## Jan565 (15. Februar 2010)

Mein Rekord im 3Dquark06 liegt bei nur ~19400 mit 955BE @ 3,6Ghz, NB @ 2,4GHz, Graka (5850)@ 1000/1300... die CPU ist der Flaschenhals bei dem Test. Spielerisch ist die Karte und CPU der hammer.


----------



## HolySh!t (15. Februar 2010)

Wenigstens die 9k Marke geknackt.
Hab den ollen Brisbane mal auf 2.7ghz gebracht, mitm Boxed


----------



## Jan565 (15. Februar 2010)

benutze mal Windows XP, damit bekommst über 10k hin. Solltest du zumindest. Hatte selber damals mit meinem 4400+ Socket939 2,7GHz und eine 8800GTS g80 unter XP die 10k mit mühe und not geschafft. System war nicht stabil und es war eine glücksache wenn es mal hoch gefahren ist.


----------



## HolySh!t (15. Februar 2010)

Mag schon sein, aber ich hab keine Lust , nur fürn 3d Mark, XP aufzuspielen^^
Trotzdem danke fürn Tipp


----------



## atze (19. Februar 2010)

...und die 28k knack ich auch noch...


----------



## Tony130 (19. Februar 2010)

so jetzt bin ich mal dran aber irgentwas stimmt da nicht ich hab zu wenig punkte 




http://www1.minpic.de/bild_anzeigen.php?id=104077&key=40623949&ende



Mein System  http://www.sysprofile.de/id68539


----------



## tobi757 (19. Februar 2010)

Das Bild ist nur 200x160 groß


----------



## Tony130 (19. Februar 2010)

lol ich mach zum ersten mal ein bild rein und jetzt?


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. Februar 2010)

@tobi757: Ähmm nee? 1280x1024.... Bild Unbenannt.png (ID: 104077) anzeigen - MinPic.de - Bilder hochladen

@Tony130: Das passt schon so. Normalerweise bremst der Prozessor in 3D Mark 06, aber deine Grafikkarte hat einfach ein bisschen zu wenig Leistung.
Es sieht ein bisschen merkwürdig aus, aber es ist halt so, dass höherer CPU Takt praktisch wirklich fast nichts bringt, wenn die Graka nicht gebremst wird. 
Versuch mal, deine 4850 etwas zu pushen, dann geht da auch was 

@atze: Nice, mit ner 5850 hänge ich 200 Punkte drunter


----------



## tobi757 (19. Februar 2010)

Ja jetzt vorhin war es nochn anderes Link und das Bild war nur 200x160 groß


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. Februar 2010)

Äch so na denn ^^
Jetzt stimmt es ja


----------



## Tony130 (19. Februar 2010)

> Ja jetzt vorhin war es nochn anderes Link und das Bild war nur 200x160 groß



jo ich weiß hab schnell geändert xD ok ich versuch mal mein hd4850 bisschen hoch zu pushen


----------



## Tony130 (19. Februar 2010)

so hab jetzt die grafikkarten hoch gepusht höher gehts nicht



Bild ddddddddddddddd.png (ID: 104125) anzeigen - MinPic.de - Bilder hochladen


----------



## True Monkey (19. Februar 2010)

Eine GTS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyrian (20. Februar 2010)

Hier, 11k mit Q9550@3,6 Ghz und 2x8600GTS@stock  Gar nicht übel, aber die zwei 86er limitieren wie Tier  

Gruß


----------



## SuEdSeE (20. Februar 2010)

hi,

Ich schaffe mit nem Q9550 @3,2GHz und ner HD5870 @ stock grade mal 15k punkte.
das is nen bissl wenig oder ?

Edit: Hab den 3DMark eben nochma durchlaufen lassen, 17500 Punkte aber des is doch auch nen bissl wenig oder ?


----------



## SGLog (20. Februar 2010)

Xyrian schrieb:


> Hier, 11k mit Q9550@3,6 Ghz und 2x8600GTS@stock  Gar nicht übel, aber die zwei 86er limitieren wie Tier
> 
> Gruß



Soviel 2D/3D(~4500/~4500) Punkte bekomme ich mit 1x8800GTS G80-Chip. Es wurde aber schon öfter gesagt das die 3DMark Anwendung SLI nicht wirklich unterstützt, denke in Spielen die SLI nutzen, das das Potenzial höher ausfällt.

Nice CPU takt


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (20. Februar 2010)

Hier mal mein Sys @ Sig:


----------



## HolySh!t (20. Februar 2010)

Xyrian schrieb:


> Hier, 11k mit Q9550@3,6 Ghz und 2x8600GTS@stock  Gar nicht übel, aber die zwei 86er limitieren wie Tier
> 
> Gruß


Oc die beiden 8600gts doch nen bissle???!!!!


----------



## Xyrian (20. Februar 2010)

SGLog schrieb:


> Nice CPU takt


Man dankt 



HolySh!t schrieb:


> Oc die beiden 8600gts doch nen bissle???!!!!


Jo, ich bin am überlegen ob ich das XFX XXX-Bios draufhauen soll, weil mit Rivatuner etc ist mir zu anstrengend


----------



## HolySh!t (21. Februar 2010)

Och Evga Precison Gainward Expert Tool usw.. und dan läuft es, einfach nen Paar Regler verschieden, als wenn man das Gamma in nem Game höher stellt!
genauso einfach


----------



## NoMad2048 (21. Februar 2010)

ich bekomm so 5400


----------



## HolySh!t (21. Februar 2010)

NoMad2048 schrieb:


> ich bekomm so 5400


Mit welchem Sys denn :d?


----------



## ich558 (21. Februar 2010)

Da meine 8800GTX leider kaputt ging holte ich mir ganz billig eine GTX260 BE.
Komischerweise ist der 06 Score kaum höher als bei der 88. Woran kann das liegen? Hätte die 260 standart Raten wäre sie warschleindlich auch noch langsamer als die 88. Habe zwar nur einen DualCore aber der läuft nur mir max 70% in SM2 und SM3. 
Sys1: ---8800GTX,E6700@3,6ghz, 4GB Ram= 13449     Sys2:---GTX 260 BE,E6700@3,5ghz,4 GB Ram=14205---


----------



## 8800 GT (21. Februar 2010)

Der Dualcore limitiert die graka extrem, da kann die nix für. Hau nen Quad rein und du wirst mindestens 3000 Points mehr haben..


----------



## Ü50 (21. Februar 2010)

Da braucht sich meine 2600 Pro AGP nicht zu verstecken


----------



## atze (21. Februar 2010)

atze schrieb:


> ...und die 28k knack ich auch noch...



gesagt - getan


----------



## Riot_deluxe (22. Februar 2010)

Hier mal mein Ergebnis:

21550 Punkte

System/Konfiguration siehe Signatur... 

Max. Temperatur beim Benchmark:

GPU: 66° (Standardlüfter)
CPU: 50° (Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro)

Bis wie viel Grad wäre ich bei CPU und GPU noch im sicheren Bereich?


----------



## HolySh!t (22. Februar 2010)

Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Ergebnis:
> 
> 21550 Punkte
> 
> ...


Die CPU sollte im besten Fall nich über die 60-65° unter 100% Last gehen und die GPU so ca 90-95°


----------



## flosse69 (22. Februar 2010)

Hab mit meinem System welches unten steht rund 15800 Punkte..Nichts übertaktet alles Original.

mfg


----------



## dontkn0wme (22. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mit meinem i7 860 @ 4283mhz und meiner 5870 @ 975/1275 26244 punkte!


----------



## 8800 GT (22. Februar 2010)

flosse69 schrieb:


> Hab mit meinem System welches unten steht rund 15800 Punkte..Nichts übertaktet alles Original.
> 
> mfg


Screen bitte, ich glaubs dir net....


----------



## HalifaxX (22. Februar 2010)

Hab mit mein Sys 16476 Punkte  @ stock hab ich 15862 Punkte
würde das höher tackten der CPU eig noch mehr Punkte rausspringen lassen ? hab ja gehört 3d Mark 06 soll ziemlich CPU lastend sein ..


----------



## KOF328 (22. Februar 2010)

klar, egal was du taktest du kriegst mehr punkte- wenn es auch nur wenige sind. kommt auch drauf an wie viel weiter du noch übertaktest


----------



## Xyrian (22. Februar 2010)

flosse69 schrieb:


> Hab mit meinem System welches unten steht rund 15800 Punkte..Nichts übertaktet alles Original.
> 
> mfg



Doch, kann hinkommen... aber nen Screen wollen wir trotzdem


----------



## Ü50 (28. Februar 2010)

Ich habe mal meine 4870er laufen lassen.


----------



## True Monkey (28. Februar 2010)

@Ü50
Da gerade diese Karte (*5750*er) im Vantage neben deiner steht .....mach ich es hier auch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soll ich dir die 260er auch zeigen


----------



## Ü50 (28. Februar 2010)

@True lieber nicht.
Ich hätte nur noch eine 4850 X2  dagegen zu setzen.


----------



## Equilibrium (3. März 2010)

so ich hab da mal was vorbereitet

€: Oh ich sehe grad man kann die Takte gar nicht erkennen. 1000MHz GPU 1250MHz RAM


----------



## keendeen (4. März 2010)

17048 mit ner 260GTX und nem dualcore....


----------



## keendeen (4. März 2010)

.....


----------



## True Monkey (4. März 2010)

Hmm ...mal ein Zwischenergebniss 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SGLog (4. März 2010)

@True Monkey

Hast du noch ne 8800 GTX rumliegen? Würde mal wissen was man aus der 8800 GTX mit ner Guten CPU wie du sie hast Rausholen kann. Also GPU @ Standart Takt und wenns geht auch OC würdest mir nen großen gefallen tun.


----------



## ich558 (4. März 2010)

Würde mich auch sehr interessieren!
Wäre nett wenn du das einrichten könntest


----------



## True Monkey (4. März 2010)

Genau die fehlt mir noch ....88er GTX

Aber ich habe eine Gts 512mb die ganz nice ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (4. März 2010)

@True,
da ist deine um einiges besser als meine.


----------



## mcflops (4. März 2010)

@true monkey : wie machst des mit der 8800 gts ? kackt da der treiber nich ab ? oder hast du vmod gemacht ?


----------



## Xion4 (4. März 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hmm ...mal ein Zwischenergebniss
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey True, sag mal ist das eine einfache HD 5870? Ich bekomme morgen meine HD 5870 VaporX, und hatte eigentlich als Ziel die 28k Punkte zu schaffen, wobei ich beim 3565 noch nicht weiss ob ich den überhaupt Richtung 4Ghz bewegt bekomme. Vorbesitzer hatte ihn auch auf 4,6 bekommen...naja....


----------



## True Monkey (4. März 2010)

@mcflops

Ohne Vmod ......und das ist noch nicht das Ende 

@Xion 4

Das ist eine XFX 5870 XT ....und ich hoffe da geht noch mehr sobald ein anderes Bios da drauf ist 

Und jetzt mal was kleines ....9500 GT SLI 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hollywood (4. März 2010)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Hey True, sag mal ist das eine einfache HD 5870? Ich bekomme morgen meine HD 5870 VaporX, und hatte eigentlich als Ziel die 28k Punkte zu schaffen, wobei ich beim 3565 noch nicht weiss ob ich den überhaupt Richtung 4Ghz bewegt bekomme. Vorbesitzer hatte ihn auch auf 4,6 bekommen...naja....



Die 28k sollten auf jeden Fall gehen! Das schafft ja schon die schlechteste meiner 5870's mit dem Core auf 4.5....


----------



## maxpower1984 (4. März 2010)

So dann will Ich auch mal was Zeigen 22288 3DMark 06


----------



## True Monkey (4. März 2010)

Ich liebe diesen benchrun ........9600 GT SLI 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fragen ? 

Board .....das billigste SLI Board mit 2x 16 Lanes -Asus P5n-d 750i


----------



## Lyran (4. März 2010)

Vor ca. 2 Monaten bie nem Kumpel auf ner kleinen Benchsession entstanden, bei gefühlten -10° Raumtemp (Fenster auf ) inklusive Festplattenbug und Rechner-will-nicht-angehen-Syndrom


----------



## ich558 (4. März 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich liebe diesen benchrun ........9600 GT SLI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Da geht bestimmt noch etwas mehr Graka Takt oder? 

Unglaublich wie die abgehen


----------



## Xyrian (4. März 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Board .....das billigste SLI Board mit 2x 16 Lanes -Asus P5n-d 750i



Öhm, hat der 750i nicht nur 16x/8x und nicht zweimal 16x? Ich frage nur, weil bei meinem P7N Platinum eben nur 16x und 8x geht...


----------



## True Monkey (4. März 2010)

^^Nein ...das P5n-d hat 2x16 Lanes 

Das ist das einzigste 750i auf dem ein nf 200 sitzt


----------



## onkel walter (4. März 2010)

sind eigentlich 20000 P im 3DM06 mit nem i7@3,2 und ner 5870 @Stock ok??


----------



## Xyrian (4. März 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Nein ...das P5n-d hat 2x16 Lanes
> 
> Das ist das einzigste 750i auf dem ein nf 200 sitzt


Frechheit 
Und unsereins gammelt hier mit nur 8 Lanes rum


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. März 2010)

Bestes Ergebnis bisher. Ich glaub das geht in ordnung für mein sys^^

http://www.abload.de/img/bm5f1n0.jpg

und nochmal eins, bissle weniger punkte^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chillinmitch (5. März 2010)

Jetzt nur noch physix deaktivieren, dann lässt sich das besser mit ati systemen vergleichen.


----------



## Xion4 (5. März 2010)

Also True wenn ich dein Ergebniss sehe muss ich heulen, schau meines, 4,25Ghz, Ram auf 1700 bei 6-6-6-18 und die Vapor X aud 950-1300, und trotzdem deutlich weniger 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das einzige was mich aufbaut, maximale CPU Temperatur 66° unter Luft :p


----------



## True Monkey (5. März 2010)

^^dann nimm mal XP


----------



## Xion4 (5. März 2010)

Wat isn XP? 

Du verlangst Sachen, ich dachte der XP Vorsprung im 06er sei mit Win7 Geschichte gewesen...


----------



## True Monkey (5. März 2010)

^^Probiere es aus und urteile selber.

Hast du von mir schon mal ein 06er unter Vista oder 7 gesehen


----------



## Xion4 (5. März 2010)

Dann leg doch mal nen direkten Vergleich hin, anbei: die Rev 2 der VaporX ist ******** 

Im Treiber geht nicht mehr als 900/1300...und laut pcgh print wohl auch nicht mit weiteren Tools.


----------



## True Monkey (5. März 2010)

Bin gerade beschäftigt ....kann das schon machen aber entweder XP / Vista mit i7....oder XP/7 das aber nur mit E8600 auf RE.

Heute Nacht mal


----------



## Razor44 (5. März 2010)

http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/3224/benchmark.jpg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4890 906/991


----------



## Ü50 (5. März 2010)

Hier mal zwei 4890er.


----------



## Neodrym (6. März 2010)

irgendwie ist der Benchmark 06 v.1.20 böse ... 

der klaut mir rund 400punkte ...

i5 750@stock 4gb Ripjaws cl.7 HD5870@stock Sata2 7.200U/min

gerade mal 18599 punkte .... >.<


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. März 2010)

Lass noch ein paar Mal durchlaufen und du wirst sehen, dass das Messungenauigkeiten sind und vlt auch von einer zugemüllten Platte und vielen im Hintergrund laufenden Programmen abhängen.


----------



## True Monkey (8. März 2010)

5770er von XFX  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. März 2010)

lol true monkey du hast aber wenig punkte für deine hardware??
Hab gestern mein alten ,,rekord" gebrochen 

Hier das ergebnis:
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=bm80u39.jpghttp://www.abload.de/img/bm80u39.jpg


----------



## ich558 (9. März 2010)

Hey True könntest du mir einen Gefallen tun wenn du mal Zeit hast und eine GTX 260@ Black Edition mit einem Dual Core 3,6Ghz und dann mit mehr Ghz oder einem Quad testen? Da ich diese Komi habe würde mich nämlich die Steigerung der Punkte in SM2 und SM3 interessieren
Bitte bitte bitte biiiiiiitte!
Mit meinem lahmen Dual gibt es nämlich im Vergleich zu meiner alten 8800GTX kaum eine Steigerung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (9. März 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> lol true monkey du hast aber wenig punkte für deine hardware??
> Hab gestern mein alten ,,rekord" gebrochen
> 
> Hier das ergebnis:
> http://www.abload.de/img/bm80u39.jpg




Probiers mal unter XP, dann knacks bestimmt die 19k .....
Oder wenigstens mein "alten Rekord" ....


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. März 2010)

ich hab XP  seh ich das richtig dass du nix auf deiner HDD hast außer die tools zum benchen??? weil ich hab halt ordentlich was auf meiner platte, ich benche nur ab und zu zum spass^^
Ich bekomm meine CPU im mom nich höher als 3700 mhz, warscheinlich liegts am RAM oder Netztwil. Naja, aber wenn ich 18500 erreicht hab, bin ich zufrieden ...


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (9. März 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ich hab XP  seh ich das richtig dass du nix auf deiner HDD hast außer die tools zum benchen??? weil ich hab halt ordentlich was auf meiner platte, ich benche nur ab und zu zum spass^^
> Ich bekomm meine CPU im mom nich höher als 3700 mhz, warscheinlich liegts am RAM oder Netztwil. Naja, aber wenn ich 18500 erreicht hab, bin ich zufrieden ...



Jo siehste richtig, 
auch ne alte IDEplatte kann noch nützlich sein .....
unter WIN7 kam ich nicht über 17k.


----------



## True Monkey (9. März 2010)

@ich558

Von dieser Zotac AMP² hätte ich sowas

3Ghz Dual und Quad bei 3Ghz/3,6 Ghz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4Ghz Dual und Quad




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mal mit i7




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speedguru (9. März 2010)

Anscheinend hängt viel von der CPU ab... 
Ist mein Score ok?
AMD 955 @3,8Ghz
2x 4890 1GB @stock


----------



## fuddles (9. März 2010)

Heute ist meine Rasenmäher angekommen.
Hab ihn auch gleich mal gebencht.

MSI Rasenmäher R5770-PMD1GB und Q8300

nur knapp über 12 K, ist doch deutlich zu wenig oder?
Ich glaube der q8300 taktet auch nicht rauf auf 2,5 wohin er sollte.
Fehler vom Stromsparmodus?


Bei Prime taktet der q8300 allerdings hoch, aber nur 3500 Punkte im 3D Mark sind schon arg wenig.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (9. März 2010)

Ja das ist schon bisschen schwach .... 

Hier mal XFX5770 mit 955BE all@stock


----------



## True Monkey (9. März 2010)

Schau mal oben bei meinen screens da ist ein Q9650 bei 3Ghz und der macht auch nur 5000 ...deiner hat weniger cache und Takt ....könnte schon passen.

Und eine 5770er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hollywood (9. März 2010)

Der Ram geht ja echt mal höllisch ab! Verdammt! 

lg

Hollywood


----------



## ich558 (9. März 2010)

@True
Vielen vielen Dank
Echt unglaublich wie mein oder generel ein DualCore die 260 limitiert.
Wird nun doch mal Zeit auf die ix Gerneration zu wechseln.....


----------



## Ü50 (9. März 2010)

Mal eine gerade angetestete 285.


----------



## freak094 (9. März 2010)

ich hatte mal ca 19000 Punkte


----------



## True Monkey (9. März 2010)

@ich558
Bitte ....hier noch mit dem Dual bei 4,5Ghz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Communicator (9. März 2010)

Meine Punkte @~4.1 Ghz und Graka 800/1060:


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. März 2010)

mal so ne frage. kann ich mir ne 2te HDD einbauen, auf der ich nur tools zum benchen hab, und dann mit der booten wenn ich benchen will? Würde das dann was bringen?
Weil ich will halt nicht meine hauptplatte nur wegen benchen extra löschen^^


----------



## pagani-s (9. März 2010)

mein ergebnis
20142 punkte 
 grafikkarte lief auf standardtackt 
http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h303/pagani-s/3dmark06mit36ghz.jpg


----------



## pagani-s (9. März 2010)

ich558 schrieb:


> Hey True könntest du mir einen Gefallen tun wenn du mal Zeit hast und eine GTX 260@ Black Edition mit einem Dual Core 3,6Ghz und dann mit mehr Ghz oder einem Quad testen? Da ich diese Komi habe würde mich nämlich die Steigerung der Punkte in SM2 und SM3 interessieren
> Bitte bitte bitte biiiiiiitte!
> Mit meinem lahmen Dual gibt es nämlich im Vergleich zu meiner alten 8800GTX kaum eine Steigerung.


 
der unterschied wird beim vantage wesentlich größer sein da der 3dmark 06 für die gtx260 etwas alt ist
probiers aus und staune^^


----------



## Portvv (11. März 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Mal eine gerade angetestete 285.


 
lol wie kann man seine cpu so quälen mit 1,5xx Vcore, schäm dich


----------



## Ü50 (11. März 2010)

@Portvv
das ist doch gerade mal der Anfang, und steht außer dem unter Wasser


----------



## True Monkey (12. März 2010)

Mal ein CF Gespann 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyran (12. März 2010)

Dual Core i7 oder warum 2mal das Fenster auf?


----------



## Sarge_70 (13. März 2010)

i7 920 @ 3990MHz, die GTX280 läuft @ stock.


Mfg


----------



## tobi757 (13. März 2010)

Mal ne XFX HD 5770 1GB mit Standardtakt : 

Und einmal auf Core: 960Mhz Memory: 1443Mhz


----------



## ich558 (14. März 2010)

15418 Punkte
GTX260 BE OC und E6700@3,71GHz


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (14. März 2010)

28203 Punkte i7920 @4,2GHz, HD 5970 OC


----------



## True Monkey (14. März 2010)

^^Hmm ...wenn ich dagegen meinen run mit zwei 5770er anschaue müssen die sich nicht verstecken 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal davon abgesehen was eine 5870er bringt,irgendwie bringt die 5970er wohl zu wenig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyran (14. März 2010)

Sind ja auch nur 150MHz Unterschied beim Coreclock  VRam taktet auch nochmal 50MHz weniger und die CPU läuft auf 4,2 gegen 4,3GHz, denke darum ist er nicht bei 30k


----------



## True Monkey (14. März 2010)

Selbst der Unterschied beim Core takt und den ram machen nicht soviel aus .....die 5970 sind immerhin zwei 5870er 

Der core bremst ...da sieht man wie sinnlos es ist so eine Karte einzusetzten.
Schau mal hier wieviel Core takt man braucht um die auszufahren 

3Dmark 2006 (2x Radeon Hd 5970) hall of fame


----------



## Lyran (14. März 2010)

Es ist 3DMark_*06*_.. halt CPU und nicht GPU limitiert, fernab der Praxis  In 1680x1050 im Vantage sieht das wieder ganz anders aus


----------



## Communicator (14. März 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Der core bremst ...


 
Richtig !



True Monkey schrieb:


> da sieht man wie sinnlos es ist so eine Karte einzusetzten.
> Schau mal hier wieviel Core takt man braucht um die auszufahren
> 
> 3Dmark 2006 (2x Radeon Hd 5970) hall of fame


 
Falsch, denn wenn man so eine Karte hat, kann man ohne weiteres 16xAA und SSAA, 16xAF und solch Gimmicks nutzen. Dann wird sie auch belastet. Dann ist die CPU auch nicht mehr der Flaschenhals. Da knicken dann die 5870 und wie sie alle heißen ein. Das steht auch in jeder PC-Zeitschrift, mal so nebenbei gesagt. In der PCGH stand das auch schon.

Gruß.


----------



## True Monkey (14. März 2010)

Hmm ...das ist schon klar aber eine 5870er zum einknicken zu bringen wenn sie richtig befeuert wird ist schwierig 

Ich finde die 5970 genauso sinnlos wie ein Cf mit zwei 5870er.


----------



## Lyran (14. März 2010)

Beim Benchen ist das ganz eindrucksvoll  Aber im Alltag würde ich auch eine Single GPU Lösung vorziehen


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. März 2010)

Mal was für zwischendurch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (15. März 2010)

Auch mal was so nebenbei 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (16. März 2010)

^^Ach immer die vielen GHz  Mir ging es dabei drumm, die 22K mit so wenig wie möglichen GHz zu knacken


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. März 2010)

So, endlich mal die 25k geknackt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (19. März 2010)

25 K kann ich auch mit zwei alten Karten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. März 2010)

Sind das zwei 4850'er? So alt sind die ja auch nicht im Verhältnis zu der GTX 275 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(schau dir mal oben das erste Bild, und jetzt das hier an, fällt dir was auf [CPU-Z] es ist nicht der Takt)


----------



## True Monkey (19. März 2010)

Jepp ....nur mal ein Vorabtest 

Morgen kommen die in verbindung mit einem kalten Core zum Einsatz


----------



## True Monkey (19. März 2010)

Weniger Spannung trotz höheren Takt (meinst du das ?)

upps sry doppelpost


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. März 2010)

Na hoffentlich regnet es dann wieder schön Punkte 

Ja, der Takt ist egal der ist nur minimal, aber fast 0,1V weniger bei ~gleichen Takt 
Ich glaube ich habe nun edlich den richtigen Schalter auf dem Board gefunden


----------



## True Monkey (19. März 2010)

Punkte sollte es geben ...ich tip mal nur dieses Cf gespann ist schon gut für 50 oder mehr 

Diese hier ist auch dabei 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. März 2010)

Wenn ich immer den Shader-Takt der GTS sehe 

Ich werde mal jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gehen.
Und dann morgen versuchen meinen persönlichen Rekord im Vantage zu knacken 
gn8


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. März 2010)

Die GTX280 wurde auf 681/1243/1400 übertaktet, und kann mit einem i7 920 @ 3990MHz noch einmal richtig Gas geben.


Dabei kommen folgende Werte raus : SM 2.0 8759 |SM 3.0 9309 |CPU 6876

Gesamt : 21569 pts



Mfg


----------



## Clonemaster (22. März 2010)

Hardware in Signatur

 CPU @ *4.00GHz 1.4625V*
GPU @ *937MHz*
VRam @ *1309MHz*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (22. März 2010)

Ich habe auch ein CF Ergebniss ....2x 4850 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clonemaster (22. März 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ein CF Ergebniss ....2x 4850



jaja diese doofen intel bonus punkte -.-   ^^


----------



## True Monkey (22. März 2010)

^^Du hast schon den Takt dieses doofen Intel gesehen 

Aber ich kann dir ja mal ein Ergebniss von nur *einer *5770er mit einem Intel zeigen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clonemaster (22. März 2010)

Okey im OC Bereich muss ich wohl noch etwas Forschen ;D


----------



## True Monkey (22. März 2010)

Und jetzt zwei 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (22. März 2010)

Sag mir mal warum ich nur 700 Punkte mehr hab <.< bin fast am durchdrehen warum alles so langsam ist


----------



## True Monkey (22. März 2010)

Gib mir mal die Karte und ich zeige dir was ich da raushole 

spass beiseite .....das liegt schlicht und einfach daran das die CPU noch zu lahm ist die 2 GPUs wirklich in Benchmarks auszufahren.

Hier das ist* eine 5870 *wo die GPU limitiert und nicht die CPU 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (22. März 2010)

Oha also muss ich nochn bissl höher mit der CPU hmmmm ich glaub ich wart erstmal auf die Wasserkühlung als ich 4,5 getestet hab war nen freeze beim hochfahren wo da diese Windows dinga rumfliegen  Was schätzt du denn was für einen Takt ich brauch damit ich die ganze Karte ausnutze?


----------



## True Monkey (22. März 2010)

hast du gesehen das ich sagte in Benchmarks ?...denn in Games reicht es AA usw einzuschalten und schon bremst nicht mehr der Core.
Sobald die Karte mehr zu tun bekommt ist der CPU takt ausreichend 

Aber schau einfach hier was machbar ist 

3Dmark 2006 Radeon HD 5970 hall of fame


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (22. März 2010)

Na lol xD der erste 6,2 GHz bei standart takt HD5970 also bringt ja eig nur noch CPU übertakten nen paar Punkte in 3D Mark mehr  sachmal du weist nicht zufällig wie man diese Sicherheitsuntertaktung der 5970 abschalten kann oder? Meistens wenn ich die Graka übertakte taktet sie sich bei 3D Mark wieder zurück.


----------



## True Monkey (22. März 2010)

^^Beim MSI Afterburner ?

ganz einfach gehe mal unter Programme in den MSI Afterburner Ordner und ändere da die Cfg Datei so ...von 0 auf 1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (22. März 2010)

Boar nice xD gleich mal probiern  hätte nicht gesacht das man die Sicherheitsfunktion so leicht abschalten kann.

Dank dir 

mfg Bl4cKH4wK


----------



## Jack ONeill (22. März 2010)

Was meint ihr, sind 17612 Punkte für mein Aktuelles System OK. OC der CPU kommt erst wenn ich ne 2 HD4890 habe. Bremst da schon was, CPU oder GPU?


----------



## hakan_2 (22. März 2010)

Wie viel ist den dein CPU getaktet ? Sollte nicht ausbremsen ^^


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (22. März 2010)

@ True Monkey 
Oha als ich nach dieser Einstellung MSI Afterburner gestartet hab, hat sich der PC aufgehangen, auch bei jedem neustart. Musste eine alte Tastertur Anschließen um in den Abgesicherten Modus zu kommen und hab dort es wieder umgestellt  why geht das bei mir nicht

@ Jack ONeill fast 18k Punkte hört sich doch gut an


----------



## Ü50 (22. März 2010)

Das geht nicht bei allen Grakas, MSI Afterburner 1.51 Final & Kombustor 1.00: Geniale Tweak-Tools für Grafikkarten im Download - Afterburner, Kombustor, MSI, Download, Overclocking, Monitoring


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (22. März 2010)

Oh man schade hab mich schon gefreut das endlich diese Sicherheitsfunktion weg ist <.<


----------



## Jack ONeill (22. März 2010)

Cpu läuft bei mir ohne OC, also noch mit 3,4 Ghz.


----------



## Ü50 (22. März 2010)

Bl4cKH4wK schrieb:


> Oh man schade hab mich schon gefreut das endlich diese Sicherheitsfunktion weg ist <.<


Kannst doch beruhigt sein, dafür hast du einen guten I7er erwischt. Bei meinem I7 brauche ich für etwas über 4,5GHz. fast 1,5 V.


----------



## True Monkey (22. März 2010)

@Bl4cKH4wK

Welche Version vom MSI Afterburner hast du 1.42 oder 1.50 ?


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (23. März 2010)

@True Monkey ich hab die Version 1.51 

@Ü50 oha da hab ich wohl nochmal Glück gehabt


----------



## True Monkey (23. März 2010)

Teste mal 1.42 ...die Version funzt bei der 5970er bei meinen Bekannten


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (23. März 2010)

Ne geht nicht hab ich gerade ausprobiert wenn ich den Takt minimal erhö und dann auf Apply drück freeze und muss kaltneustart machen.


----------



## True Monkey (23. März 2010)

Schon mal mit ATI Tray Tool probiert ?

Radeon3D Downloads: ATI Software und Tools

Eine 4850er




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (23. März 2010)

LoL Habs installiert wollte es starten und sofort Bluscreen Fehlermeldung oha ATI hasst mich


----------



## True Monkey (23. März 2010)

So langsam gehen mir die Ideen aus 

Aber das hier mal testen 

AMD GPU Clock Tool v0.9.26.0 For HD 5870 download from Guru3D.com

Und eine 260er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (23. März 2010)

hmmmm wird mir nicht viel Angezeigt


----------



## Clonemaster (24. März 2010)

moin moin, neuer Test! die CPU will nicht höher,
höchstens an der Graka lässt sich noch was machen..


----------



## tobi757 (24. März 2010)

Eine Sapphire HD5850 1GB, grade im PC-Laden um die Ecke gekauft 
Man kann leider nicht die Spannung erhöhen, dafür ist aber ein schön leiser Kühler verbaut  
Die Taktraten einer 5870 gingen direkt, mal gucken wie hoch ich noch komme ...


----------



## True Monkey (24. März 2010)

Fett dafür das du "nur" einen Quad benutzt 

Ist das schon das maximum an Takte was geht ?

Eine kleinere ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tobi757 (24. März 2010)

@ True Monkey: Mal paar Fotos von meiner Karte

Hoffe das stört keinen

Nochmal mit mehr Takt  CPU bremst aber glaub ich mehr als die GraKa ...
Muss nochmal mit mehr CPU-Takt versuchen


----------



## True Monkey (24. März 2010)

Ein i7 ist nett 

MSI 5850




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



XFX 5850 Black Edition 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (24. März 2010)

Boar wie viele Grakas haste denn rumfliegen?


----------



## CoNtAcT (24. März 2010)

Hey True, das sind aber mal ordentliche Ergebnisse!


----------



## Communicator (25. März 2010)

@ True Monkey, warum ist bei Dir in GPU-Z denn kein Direct Compute 5.0 aktiviert? Kann man so etwas deaktivieren als ATI User ? Nur mal so nachgefragt?

Gruß.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (25. März 2010)

Also ich kann es bei meiner 5970 nicht deaktivieren


----------



## KOF328 (25. März 2010)

ich hab ein bisschen mehr erwartet :O
oder ist der score ok?

PS: 300.Post


----------



## Communicator (25. März 2010)

KOF328 schrieb:


> ich hab ein bisschen mehr erwartet :O
> oder ist der score ok?


 
Auf was für ein mysteriösen Takt läuft Dein i860 denn ??? 
1487 Mhz ?



KOF328 schrieb:


> PS: 300.Post


 
Gratulation. 




Bl4cKH4wK schrieb:


> Also ich kann es bei meiner 5970 nicht deaktivieren


 

Dachte ich mir... 

Gruß.


----------



## Lyran (25. März 2010)

Communicator schrieb:


> Auf was für ein mysteriösen Takt läuft Dein i860 denn ???
> 1487 Mhz ?



Speedstep 

OC: 21x165=3472
Idle: 9x165=1485


----------



## KOF328 (25. März 2010)

turbo war auch an also multi 22


----------



## Ü50 (25. März 2010)

Mal zwei 4890 und zwei 4870er.


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. März 2010)

Hmm, ich dachte die HD5850 wäre schneller, nun bin ich wirklich am überlegen ob ich sie mir wirklich holen soll, oder nicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyran (26. März 2010)

@Blechdesigner: im Vantage sieht man den Unterschied schon deutlicher, auf 3,4GHz limitiert die CPU im 06er zu stark


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. März 2010)

Angetestet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (26. März 2010)

Oops.Sorry für Doppelpost. War ein Versehen und kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## ich558 (26. März 2010)

^^Obwohl ich etwas mehr GPU Takt wie du habe, hast du trotzdem mehr SM2 und fast so viel SM3 Punkte wie ich
Kann es sein, dass schon eine 8800 GTX von einem 3,6GHz DualCore gebremst wird?

PS: Erstaunlich wieviele sich hier eine Professional Edition vom 06 gönnen


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (26. März 2010)

Advanced reicht mir


----------



## KOF328 (26. März 2010)

was habt ihr für ne meinung zum 06er score von der seite vorher? ist der i.O.?


----------



## Holger15 (30. März 2010)

Hier mal meine Ergebnisse:

Einmal alles @stock : 18000 Punkte

Und einmal übertaktet: i5-750@3,8GHz , XFX5850BE@900/1200@1082mV : 22500 Punkte


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (2. April 2010)

Mein Sys aus der Sig...


----------



## Neodrym (2. April 2010)

CPU: i5 750@3.8ghz             SM2.0 Score : 9405
Treiber : 10.3 CCC             SM3.0 Score : 11248
3D Mark 06 : 1.20              CPU   Score : 5805

23116

hab den screen vercheckt -.-


----------



## AMDman (4. April 2010)

hmm...die 22K habe ich auch mit nur einer GTX 275 gemacht...!


----------



## Xion4 (4. April 2010)

Da bremst auch die CPU ordentlich, habe inen ähnlichen Effekt, bei 3,8Ghz komme ich mit ner HD 5870 Lightning auch nur auf 23000.


----------



## akaEmpty (4. April 2010)

17059 @ stock


----------



## True Monkey (4. April 2010)

akaEmpty schrieb:


> 17059 @ stock


 
Und ? ...was soll uns das sagen ?

Das du toll zahlen schreiben kannst ? 

Nee ernsthaft ein screen dazu und vllt eine Ansage womit wären nicht schlecht 

*Eine* 4850er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## akaEmpty (4. April 2010)

Ich hab noch nicht rausgefunden, wie das mit dem Bilder reinstellen funktioniert. Aber mein System steht in meinem Profil.


----------



## True Monkey (4. April 2010)

Vllt hilft dir das ....Klick 

Aber eine Angabe mit was für einem Sys und Graka kannst du ja auch so machen.

Eine 5850er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potman (4. April 2010)

hab hier ma ein bench von mir.... CPU @ 4GHz und GFX stock. 

Meiner 5870er tue ich noch kein OC an. Da sowieso die CPU limitert.

21353 3Dmarks


----------



## akaEmpty (4. April 2010)

THX! Dann werd ich gleich nochmal den Benchmark laufen lassen.


----------



## tobi757 (4. April 2010)

@Potman: Ich schaffe mit meinem Q9550 E0@4x4004Mhz und meiner Sapphire HD5850 1GB 21718 Punkte

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/7841-3d-mark-06-punkte-486.html#post1662414


----------



## AMDman (4. April 2010)

21K @ 5870...achja, ATI und der 3D Mark06...


----------



## Potman (4. April 2010)

@tobi757:

Ich hab meine 5870 auch nicht overclocked. 

@AMDman:

eher AMD CPUs und 3DM06


----------



## AMDman (4. April 2010)

hmmm...beides


----------



## Lyran (4. April 2010)

@AMDman: Hast du dir mal die Top Ranks in den 3DMarks angeguckt?  Alles HD5870


----------



## akaEmpty (4. April 2010)

Hier nochmal mit allem Zipp und Zapp. Leider mit 50 Punkten weniger als vorhin. 

Die 25MHz Mehrtakt der GPU sind nicht von mir OC't. Es sind quasi alles "stock"-Werte.


----------



## Clonemaster (4. April 2010)

BAM xD

auf 1280x1024 sinds 500 Punkte weniger


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. April 2010)

So hab auch noch einen gemach, aber alles noch immer ohne OC. Denk dafür sollten die Punkte OK sein.


----------



## True Monkey (5. April 2010)

Zwei 4890er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider hatte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt noch keinen i7 da


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. April 2010)

True  klingt fast so als wären das zu wenig Punkte bei mir, du hast deine CPU aber OC oder


----------



## True Monkey (5. April 2010)

Die CPU ist bei 4,1Ghz aber das war nur auf einem P5Q-pro das nur zwei mal 8 Lanes bei CF hat 

Weil eine machte auf dem Sys schon ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. April 2010)

Dann muß ich mal schaun wo ich Punkte verliere oder was noch nicht richtig eingestellt ist.


----------



## True Monkey (5. April 2010)

Ich bin jetzt mal gemein und sage dir woran es liegt ......AMD ....aber keine Panik die taugen nur nicht zum benchen was aber nicht heißt das sie zum zocken schlecht sind


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. April 2010)

Gut zu wissen, also sind die Punkte für mein System OK. ICh werde das aber noch mit OC testen, da geht ja noch was.


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. April 2010)

Da meine 4870x2 verschmort ist hab ich mal einen Bench mit meiner Ersatz"karte" gemacht ^^ 

Demnächst kommt vlt nochmal was mit 1x, 2x und 3x HD5850 und nem i7@4400MHz (wenn ich en Board bei uns finde was 3 Steckplätze hat )

PS: Nein mit GPU-OC ist bei der Karte nix. Sobald ich den Regler auch nur anfasse -> BSOD. Egal mit welchem Prog.


----------



## True Monkey (5. April 2010)

^^Hehe ....High End 

Ich habe hier auch noch einen netten ....frisch von heute morgen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eine *GTS 250 *


----------



## xaix89 (5. April 2010)

Hier mal meine Punkte


----------



## Carvahall (6. April 2010)

Mal mein Laptop auf Maximalleistung und voller Übertaktung.
Wer hat einen schnelleren Laptop mit 15"??


----------



## Punked (6. April 2010)

Ich hab 15000 Punkte mit 5770@960/1445 und nen Q6600@3.06GHZ, unter Windows 7.. Passt das so?
Ich hatte mit meiner vorherigen Geforce 8800GTX knapp 13.5k.


----------



## Lyran (6. April 2010)

@Carvahall:

PS: ist leider nicht meiner ;D


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. April 2010)

@ Carvahall Meiner ist schneller, nicht viel nur so ein paar 1000 Punkte also nicht der rede wert


----------



## Lyran (6. April 2010)

@Nobody: Du vergleichst 1280x1024 mit 1280x720


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. April 2010)

Dann zieh eben 100 - 300 Punkte ab. Tut mir Leid aber ich hab keinen externen Monitor mit einer solchen Auflösung. Denoch ist die Leistung deutlich höher als bei euch. Auch ohne I7 und nur mit einen Dual Core.


----------



## Lyran (6. April 2010)

Scheinst ja mächtig stolz auf deinen Schleppi zu sein 

damits nicht zum OT verkommt:


----------



## tesla007 (7. April 2010)

Hallo ,

Ich hab mal nen SCYTHE SETSUGEN auf meine GTX260 55nm gebaut ...
... und etwas übertaktet ...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=213665&stc=1&d=1270627445


----------



## dbpaule (8. April 2010)

Ich mach mal mit. Hier erstmal meine  ü28k mit nem i7 @ 4,4GHz und 2xHD4890.

LG, Paule


----------



## True Monkey (8. April 2010)

^^Da hätte ich einen netten Vergleich zu bei selbem CPU Takt (fast) 

*2x5770*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dbpaule (8. April 2010)

Nciht schlecht. Die Vcore ist aber richtig übel! Meiner läuft mit LuKü bis 4,55GHz. Höher hab ich mich nicht getraut. Bedenkt man die Stromersparnis der HD5770er im Vergleich zu zu den HD4890ern... omg...

LG, Paule


----------



## True Monkey (8. April 2010)

Wenn man dagegenn dann eine 5870er vergleicht .......schade das die CF Treiber so grottig sind 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (8. April 2010)

Daraus kann man also erkennen:

2x 5770
2x 4890
1x 5870 

ist gleich.
Also das du mit den 5770 im CF so viel rausholst....Respekt.

Ich habe mit einem Phenom X4 @ 2,6Ghz + 4870 512

15XXX Punkte, allerdings limitiert die CPU

@ Tesla 007 , hast du auch mal ein Bench ohne Cpu oc?
@ Truemonkey , hast du ein Bench von einer 4870 512 @ stock?


----------



## Boti261980 (8. April 2010)

Naja, der True hat auch mit XP gebencht und dbpaule mit Vista.
Mit XP gibt es mehr CPU Punkte.


----------



## der blaue blitz (8. April 2010)

hier mal ne gtx 260 BE in sli und single
beim erste fehlt leider gpu-z.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...albums-neuer-i7-2741-picture39070-image3.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-2741-picture39757-3dmark-06-gtx-260-sli.html

cpu übertaktung kommt noch!!!


----------



## tesla007 (9. April 2010)

@ATi-Maniac93 , hier der Bench ohne CPU oc (turbo aus) ...


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=214421&stc=1&d=1270764890


----------



## Acid (9. April 2010)

dann reihe ich mir hier auch mal ein 

Alienware M15x @stock:

i7 720qm
3gb ram
260gtx




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Desktop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich möchte die ergebnisse hier lediglich veröffentlichen als vergleichswerte.... und nicht um zu zeigen welch tolles system ich habe... das können leute die 4 5870 etc haben vvl machen........


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. April 2010)

Hier mal auch eine HD5870  
(für 25k musste ich mich mit meiner GTX 275 schon ganz schön abquälen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tobi757 (10. April 2010)

Benutz ihr eigentlich SSD's ?


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. April 2010)

Größtenteils wahrscheinlich nicht, aber ist beim* 3D Mark* doch auch total egal... Da gehts nur um CPU und GPU.
SSDs werden erst beim *PC Mark* wichtig.


----------



## Clonemaster (10. April 2010)

Wieder n paar Punkte mehr, hab mein CPU Kühler nen 2ten Lüfter geschenkt 

*CPU @4.2GHz 1.5875V (Multi@20.5\205MHz) | Hawk@935|1301*
Bei gleichen Einstellungen mit 1.6V und 206MHz ->(4.223GHz) ging schon nichts mehr,
die Hawk bekomm ich auch nicht höher, müsste mal deren Spannung erhöhen, 
aber ich weise nochmal drauf hin, alles unter Luft !


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. April 2010)

3DMark06 | BautznerSnef |11352| AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400 @ 3035 MHz |  HD4850 @ 780 MHz/1140 MHz | 2 GiByte DDR1 202,3 MHz | Link

schon was älter


----------



## True Monkey (10. April 2010)

na ...was für eine Karte mag das sein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leicht übertaktet .....


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. April 2010)

ne 5770?


----------



## True Monkey (10. April 2010)

Nööp...

das hier wäre einen 5770er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (10. April 2010)

Für ne 5770 ist sie zu schwach also würde ich auf eine 5750 tippen. Wenn's stimmt bekomme ich die Karte oder XD


----------



## True Monkey (10. April 2010)

Hehe ....neee das bleibt meine 

mit der sortier ich mich im bot gut ein .....Radeon HD 5750 videocard

Mit einem kalten Core ist die Karte vielversprechend 


Mal eine alte kleine .........8400Gs 512Mb G86...und was meinst du wo die wohl liegt ........GeForce 8400 GS (G86) 512 Mb videocard




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl1zz4rd (10. April 2010)

11973 Punkte - E6420 @ 3,00GHz - 2GB DDR2 - 8800 GTS 512

Demnächst hab ich was anderes


----------



## ich558 (10. April 2010)

@True: Die ist ja süß  lässt sich aber gut ocen wies aussieht- gratuliere zum 1. Platz xD
Setz mal ein 3-Way Sli von denen auf^^


----------



## True Monkey (10. April 2010)

^^Bei 8400 Gs geht nur SLI mit zweien 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das sind allerdings welche mit 256mb


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. April 2010)

Mehr als doppelt so viel wie mit meiner X1650Pro 
Ich sollte auch über ein 8400GS SLI nachdenken


----------



## True Monkey (11. April 2010)

Cf ist in Benchmarks ist auch nicht zu verachten 

Cf mit zwei 5750er .........unglaublich das schaffen andere noch nicht mal mit einer 5870er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. April 2010)

Nicht übel für die beiden kleinen, ich kriegs mit ner 5850 hin ^^


----------



## thysol (11. April 2010)

Core i5-750 @4.4 GHz + Radeon HD 5870@1000/1250


----------



## Holger15 (12. April 2010)

Intel Core i5 750 @ 4,0 GHz mit
- Grake unübertaktet: 23000 Punkte
- Grake auf 899/1150: 24000 Punkte
- Graka auf 1000/1200: 24100 Punkte

Graka: XFX 5850 Black Edition


----------



## Ü50 (12. April 2010)

@Masterchief79
aber nur knapp


----------



## adler93 (13. April 2010)

15 640 Punkte 
CPU Athlon X4 @ 3,6GHz / 9800GTX @ 771 GPU, 1231 Memory, 1998 Shader 

Bild: 3dmarkochamma0enm.png - abload.de

Was denkt ihr ist da noch drinne, ich bin so schon ganz zufrieden, aber die 16k zu knacken wäre echt spitze. War aber auch einfach nur schnell eingestellt und Bench laufen lassen, die Grafikkarte hab ich noch nicht getestet was mit der so geht.


----------



## devon (14. April 2010)

GTX 480 @ 750/1550/975
i7 920@ 4100mhz


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. April 2010)

Ne GTX 480, nicht schlecht. Wenn ich fragen darf, was hast du für das Teil gezahlt


----------



## devon (14. April 2010)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Ne GTX 480, nicht schlecht. Wenn ich fragen darf, was hast du für das Teil gezahlt



479 + Versand


----------



## Eiswolf93 (14. April 2010)

devon schrieb:


> GTX 480 @ 750/1550/975
> i7 920@ 4100mhz




geht beim ram nicht mehr, oder noch nicht weiter getestet? hab gehört, dass der speicher sehr wichtig bei der karte ist.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## devon (14. April 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> geht beim ram nicht mehr, oder noch nicht weiter getestet? hab gehört, dass der speicher sehr wichtig bei der karte ist.
> 
> mfg Eiswolf93


werd ich noch testen, muss aber noch etwas warten schreibe morgen ABI


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. April 2010)

Nettes Teil. Schaffe mit meiner 5850 aber mehr 
PS: Wie hast du den Run geschafft, ohne dass die Karte überhitzt ist? ^^ Normalerweise gilt ja bereits 83% lüfterspeed = 93° unter Last...


----------



## thysol (15. April 2010)

devon schrieb:


> GTX 480 @ 750/1550/975
> i7 920@ 4100mhz



3DMark 06 scheint wohl nicht auf die Fermis optimiert zu sein. Den den Score schaffe ich auch mit ner 5870 und Core i5.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (15. April 2010)

devon schrieb:


> GTX 480 @ 750/1550/975
> i7 920@ 4100mhz



Na endlich mal ne GTX4xx,
hab schon drauf gewartet.

Ok nette points, aber da geht bestimmt noch einiges .......

Bin mal gespannt wie die Sache unter XP aussieht ....


----------



## kmf (16. April 2010)

Endlich zeigen meine 280er mal einen gescheiten Wert im 06er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (16. April 2010)

@kmf

Nice ...was hast du geändert ....die CPU ?


Aber ich schock dich mal .....2x *5750* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit : Kann es sein das diese lausigen Karten im 06er eine 480er verblasen........


----------



## kmf (16. April 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @kmf
> 
> Nice ...was hast du geändert ....die CPU ?
> 
> ...


Krass 

Hab gestern endlich die Zeit gefunden, das kurze Verbindungsröhrchen für meine beiden 280er zu drehen. Der ganze Rest meiner neuen Infrastruktur lag bereits seit Wochen bereit. Gestern abend hab ich dann umgebaut. 
Bin jetzt also auch auf i7 unterwegs. 

PS: Braucht dein Prozessor wirklich so viel Strom?


----------



## Schrotti (17. April 2010)

Ich schock dich auch noch ein bissel kmf.

Du glaubst mir ja sonst wieder nicht .

Ich reibe fast dein GTX280 Gespann mit einer auf.


----------



## True Monkey (17. April 2010)

@Schrotti

Hehe ...jetzt bin ich wieder dran 

Um dein Ergebniss zu toppen brauch ich nur* eine 260er *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrotti (17. April 2010)

Boaa bist du kaputt .

Mist, kein XP mehr installiert.

PS: Sehe gerade das nur deine CPU schneller ist. Meine GTX 280 schlägst du nicht.


----------



## True Monkey (17. April 2010)

@Schrotti

Ok dann nehme ich eine 5850er auf stock (Black Edition) und "nur" 4Ghz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrotti (17. April 2010)

Da musst du noch warten.

Meine 5850 ist zwecks individuellem Wasserkühler unterwegs zu Liquid Extasy.


----------



## Hitten (17. April 2010)

guten tag alle zusammen ,

ich habe jetzt auch mal den 3DMark06 durchlaufen lassen, nur komischerweise habe ich gerade mal 12183 punkte und das mit einer hd 5770?

was mir auch komisch vor kam, bei den beiden cpu test hatte ich gerade mein 0-2fps

könnt ihr mir sagen was da los ist?


----------



## Lyran (17. April 2010)

Der Quad ist super lahm, ein Dualcore auf 3,6GHz macht mehr Marks  Kannst ihn ja mal dezent auf 3,x GHz bringen, dann gibts auch mehr Punkte. Momentan wird die Grafikkarte ausgebremst


----------



## True Monkey (17. April 2010)

@Hidden
Kommt drauf an was für einen Takt deine CPU hat 

Und das du im CPU Test nur 0-2 frames hast ist vollkommen normal.
Selbst mein 965 XE bei 4,4 Ghz kommt da nur auf 3-5


----------



## Hitten (17. April 2010)

uahh

die grafikkarte wird von dem Quad ausgebremst?

ich kann nicht oc ist oem board...

kommt aber bald n neues rein, kann es auch sein das es vom Board ausgebremst wird?


----------



## KOF328 (17. April 2010)

wie soll denn was vom board ausgebremst werden?  kommt einfach drauf an wie gut du damit ocen kannst und wie gut dein prozessor sich takten kässt, ist einfach ein zusammenspiel von den komponenten


----------



## devon (17. April 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @kmf
> 
> Nice ...was hast du geändert ....die CPU ?
> 
> ...



wart! abgezockt!


----------



## True Monkey (17. April 2010)

Ok ...dann nehme ich eben zwei 5770er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




......


----------



## devon (17. April 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ok ...dann nehme ich eben zwei 5770er
> 
> 
> 
> ...


need mehr CPU takt


----------



## True Monkey (17. April 2010)

^^So etwa ? 

5870er




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

.....


----------



## devon (17. April 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^So etwa ?
> 
> 5870er
> 
> ...



ne eher so--> 

hast noch einen?


----------



## Xion4 (17. April 2010)

Warte mal, ne 480er, aber nicht mal ein komplettes Ram Kit?


----------



## True Monkey (17. April 2010)

grummel ...ok da muß ich mich bis nächste Woche geschlagen geben bis die ersten 4er für mich zur Verfügung stehen.

Aber wenn wir jetzt einmal nach dem P/L Verhältniss gehen liege ich hiermit weit vorne 

2x 4850 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## devon (17. April 2010)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Warte mal, ne 480er, aber nicht mal ein komplettes Ram Kit?



irgendwo muss man ja sparen^^


----------



## Icke&Er (17. April 2010)

devon schrieb:


> hast noch einen?


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich schon! 


MFG


----------



## Xion4 (17. April 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Ich schon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Netter Score, aber verdammt, ganz schön höher Vcore oder? Mein 3520 hatte 1,36-1,38 bei 4,5ghz gebraucht...


----------



## Icke&Er (17. April 2010)

ja ich weis, aber der wurde schon gegen einen W3520 getauscht welcher die 4,6Ghz bei ca 1,3V macht


----------



## 1337pwn (17. April 2010)

HD 5850 1000/1200 und Phenom 945 @ 3,5 GHz.


----------



## Icke&Er (17. April 2010)

Mit nem AMD habe ich auch nen Score!

MFG


----------



## 1337pwn (17. April 2010)

Hm,ok. Dann passt ja mein Score.


----------



## Schrotti (17. April 2010)

1337pwn schrieb:


> HD 5850 1000/1200 und Phenom 945 @ 3,5 GHz.



Schade.

Mit nem dicken i7 wäre da richtig was zu holen.


----------



## 1337pwn (17. April 2010)

Tja,man kann nicht alles haben ^^.


----------



## Clonemaster (18. April 2010)

Jeden Tag ein paar Punkte mehr.. Die 24k werden doch wohl noch unter Luft zu machen sein !?


----------



## der blaue blitz (18. April 2010)

endlich habe ich die 20k geschafft.....

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...2741-picture40725-930-3-2ghz-gtx-260-sli.html

und jetzt die 25000, yes

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...7-2741-picture40808-3dmark06-4ghz-260sli.html


----------



## kmf (19. April 2010)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Ich schock dich auch noch ein bissel kmf.
> 
> Du glaubst mir ja sonst wieder nicht .
> 
> Ich reibe fast dein GTX280 Gespann mit einer auf.


Bin in der Tat ein ungläubiger Thomas. 
Hab jetzt erstmals die 27000 geknackt. Nur wenn ich sehe, was die anderen da zustande bringen, bin ich nur ein ganz kleines Licht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit Gegentest mit weniger VCore - läuft auch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kress (19. April 2010)

@Kmf: Versuchs mal mit einem frisch aufgesetzen Win Xp und übertakte mal deine Grafikkarten, dann wirst du wohl noch mehr erreichen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. April 2010)

Clonemaster schrieb:


> Jeden Tag ein paar Punkte mehr.. Die 24k werden doch wohl noch unter Luft zu machen sein !?


Ja, es fehlt nur an ein bisschen Spannung an der graka  Das sollte man doch übern Afterburner zb regeln können?


----------



## Clonemaster (19. April 2010)

Jo bin schon am Erfahrungen sammeln, hab bisher noch nicht an der Spannung gedreht, deswegen ist eigentlich schon noch einiges rauszuholen, doch jetzt wirds wieder wärmer und ich hatte immer alle fenster auf und so xD


----------



## Potman (20. April 2010)

Hier neues Ergebniss von meiner kleinen Kiste

Athlon II X2 240 @ 3,7GHz und HIS HD 4850 @ Stock


----------



## Icke&Er (20. April 2010)

ATI 4850 und nen Dual habe ich auch auf Lager 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## Jan565 (20. April 2010)

Ich komm mir ganz schön lausig vor mit meinen 20k mit meinem AMD und der 5850.


----------



## Potman (20. April 2010)

@ Jan565:

jaja ... das kenn ich. Hab auch nicht viel mehr Punkte mit nem X4 955 @ 4GHz und ner HD5870 @ stock. 

Hier noch ein Run mit meiner 8800Ultra Stock und nem Athlon64 X2 4850e @3,1GHz


----------



## Eiswolf93 (21. April 2010)

Das mach ich, wenn mir langweilig ist^^ dual core benchen wtf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum glück hab ich schon ein ergebniss mit nem i7^^

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## kmf (21. April 2010)

Hab auch noch ein paar Punkte draufgepackt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So die 27000 sind jetzt sicher geknackt. Heut nacht kann ich bestimmt gut schlafen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. April 2010)

^^Unter XP sollte noch so einiges an Punkten rauszuholen sein 

275'er SLI @ 8/8x 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## devon (21. April 2010)

Potman schrieb:


> @ Jan565:
> 
> jaja ... das kenn ich. Hab auch nicht viel mehr Punkte mit nem X4 955 @ 4GHz und ner HD5870 @ stock.
> 
> Hier noch ein Run mit meiner 8800Ultra Stock und nem Athlon64 X2 4850e @3,1GHz



Komisch niedriger wert hatte damals mit nem E6300 und ner 8800GTX 12500punkte


----------



## Potman (22. April 2010)

devon schrieb:


> Komisch niedriger wert hatte damals mit nem E6300 und ner 8800GTX 12500punkte



Hattest du mit Vista oder XP gebencht? Mit XP hat man ja ein paar Pünktchen mehr und ich hab mit Vista gebencht. 

Und AMD CPUs geniessen ja sowieso ein Nachteil beim Schwa**mark


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. April 2010)

Mal was ganz neues 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. April 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Mal was ganz neues
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hööö? ^^ Ist das nen 890er Board mit neuem Grafikchip, oder warum erkennt GPU-Z den nicht?
Hat immerhin so viel Power wie meine X1300


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. April 2010)

^^Ganz genau  GPU-Z schein da kräftig Probleme zu haben und zu machen(legt fast den Rechner lahm )


----------



## True Monkey (23. April 2010)

naja ...für eine 5770er gar nicht mal so schlecht 

Mit einem nice Vram 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DC1984 (23. April 2010)

Schade, dass ich bei meiner 5870 die Spannung nicht anheben kann (non-reference), so ist bei 990 MHz schluss


----------



## True Monkey (23. April 2010)

^^das wäre die erste bei der das nicht geht 

Cfg Datei geändert im Afterburner und Haken bei Settings gesetzt ?


----------



## DC1984 (23. April 2010)

Ja klar, alles schon probiert, sind aber keine Referenzspannungswandler, diese lassen sich halt nicht regeln. Hab diese hier: Club 3D 5870 OC


----------



## True Monkey (23. April 2010)

Schade ....naja zum zocken ist das ja auch nicht so wichtig 

Ist auch so eine gute Karte


----------



## DC1984 (23. April 2010)

Jup und dafür ist sie extrem leise und wird nicht wärmer als 62° aber 25k Punkte find ich jetzt auch nicht wenig  ist ja noch ein C2Q...


----------



## Neion (23. April 2010)

ok für sys ?


----------



## DC1984 (23. April 2010)

Schöner Score, ist schon heftig, was so ein i7 rausreißt...
Willst du die Grafikkarte nicht auch etwas OCen?!


----------



## Neion (23. April 2010)

klar würde ich das aber hab keine ahnung wie  weil da ja ne speere von ati oder sowas vor ist.


----------



## DC1984 (23. April 2010)

Na da würde ich dir diesen *Thread* hier ans Herz legen


----------



## der blaue blitz (25. April 2010)

hier mal die beiden 260 be übertaktet bei 3,6Ghz i7-930

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-2741-picture41503-3dmark-3-6-ghz-sli-oc.html


----------



## Eiswolf93 (25. April 2010)

Ist auch schon ne weile her. entstand aus einem Hardware Battle XD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Portvv (27. April 2010)

leider ist aktuell der 3d Mark 06 nur noch ein CPU Benchmark, gerade der 2. und der letzte Bench zeigen sich unbeeindruckt von GPU Power, ausgenommen mal die zwei cpu Benches


----------



## RomeoJ (29. April 2010)

So, neue GraKa im Spiel...diesmal meine 24/7 settings mit "erstmal" 1xGTX480....

Weieter test`s und natürlich noch eine GTX480 folgen...


----------



## haselpopasel (1. Mai 2010)

Ich hab alles gegeben mit meiner 260er.


----------



## Portvv (1. Mai 2010)

ich hab auch mal mit dem CPU Mark06 gebencht


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mal auch was Schönes 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (1. Mai 2010)

Wenigsten lässt sich die Graka heftig OCen^^
Mal ne Nebenfrage: Von was profitiert der 06 eigendlich am meisten? GPU-,Shader- oder Memoryclock?


----------



## Portvv (1. Mai 2010)

in erster linie mal von cpu takt , dann von gpu und shader, der ram takt ist er zu vernachlässigen

Edit: neeeinnnn 500 post verpasst


----------



## True Monkey (1. Mai 2010)

Portvv schrieb:


> in erster linie mal von cpu takt , dann von gpu und shader, der ram takt ist er zu vernachlässigen
> 
> Edit: neeeinnnn 500 post verpasst


 
aha ...gut immer wieder was zu lernen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Power ...seltsam nur das ich mit 3Ghz fast die selbe Punktzahl habe .....vllt ist mein Benchmark defekt


----------



## Portvv (1. Mai 2010)

na dann solltest mal gucken mit was für einer grafikkarte du da benchst und mit welchen prozzi, zeigt einmal mehr das cpu power entscheidet und die graka "eher" sekundär ist


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. Mai 2010)

Hmm, ich hätte mir auch 440MHz sparen können 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für die Steigerung war nur ein anderer Treiber und halt VRAM OC zuständig


----------



## True Monkey (1. Mai 2010)

Hey Portvv

Nichts für ungut ...aber ich schau mir jeden Tag fast 50 3d mark 06 runs an und benche mit vier Sys und habe schon über 100 Grakas auf den Konto ....und ich versichere dir das zwar die CPU Power wichtig ist aber mit einer miesen Graka ist trotzdem nichts zu reißen .

Da hilft auch nicht CPU Power ...ach ja und der ram einer Grak a macht viel aus

zb diese hier ....die schlägt eine ganze menge ihrer Art nur wegen des gigantischen ram 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



übrigens das ist Karte mit dem zweitbesten ram der im Bot eingetragen ist bei den 5750er


----------



## Portvv (1. Mai 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hey Porto
> 
> Nichts für ungut ...aber ich schau mir jeden Tag fast 50 3d mark 06 runs an und benche mit vier Sys und habe schon über 100 Grakas auf den Konto ....und ich versichere dir das zwar die CPU Power wichtig ist aber mit einer miesen Graka ist trotzdem nichts zu reißen .
> 
> Da hilft auch nicht CPU Power ...ach ja und der ram einer Grak a macht viel aus


 
glaub ich dir auch, und hast ja schon oft genug bewiesen klar ist ja auch das man mit einer 7300 nichts reizen kann, ich spreche eher von karten ala 58xx oder gtx 4xx da ist man halt an die cpu gebunden, bei mir ändert sich nicht viel wenn ich 200 mhz ramclock mehr gebe an den scores , denke die 4xx haben genug speicherbandbreite


----------



## True Monkey (1. Mai 2010)

Portvv schrieb:


> bei mir ändert sich nicht viel wenn ich 200 mhz ramclock mehr gebe an den scores


 
Ich könnte jetzt aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern und Blechi hat es schon angedeutet ....oftmals ist der Trick auch den passenden Treiber zu finden der das umsetzten kann.

Ach und weißt du was LoD tweaking ist


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. Mai 2010)

Hmm, bei mir sind's ca. 1000Punkte mehr wenn ich der HD5870 nur 86MHz mehr auf der GPU spendiere, natürlich beide mal bei 4GHz


----------



## True Monkey (1. Mai 2010)

Und wenn das Verhältniss zum Coretakt nicht stimmt kann ram erhöhung sogar sich negativ auswirken 

Und jetzt noch mal die zwei 5750er .....gigantisch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Portvv (1. Mai 2010)

mmm Lod tweaking beim 06´er inwiefern??


----------



## True Monkey (1. Mai 2010)

Ok beim 06er bringt es nicht all zu viel und es ist mühsam den passenden zu finden ....aber manchmal ist es das zünglein an der waage 


hier nochmal die gleiche kleine Karte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mal ein kleines ^^Bsp. für den 06'er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

zwar nicht die Welt, aber dafür das man nur einen kleinen Regler schiebt


----------



## Eiswolf93 (1. Mai 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein kleines ^^Bsp. für den 06'er
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da kann ich nur zustimmen. bei mir hab ich immer lod an. bei o6 kann das schon ein paar 100 Punkte bringen. aber nichts zum verhältnis im 01er, wo lod über 10.000 punkte ausmacht

schreib mal bitte dein wert rein, den du einstellst?^^ *hust*ich hab 3,9*hust*

passt zwar nict ganz zum thema: geht bei lod in vantage? bei mir bleibt das bild immer gleich scharf.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## True Monkey (1. Mai 2010)

^^Im Vantage ist es sinnlos und wie du richtig bemerktest wird es nicht angenommen


----------



## Portvv (1. Mai 2010)

ist ja schön zu wissen das ihr alle mit Lod tweaking arbeitet


----------



## DA-Beginner (2. Mai 2010)

haselpopasel schrieb:


> Ich hab alles gegeben mit meiner 260er.



Wie gibts denn das?

"Nur" 4600 CPU Punkte und über 20k. Soviel kann das Graka OC nicht ausmachen. Hab meine mit 700/1400/1100 gebencht und komm nur auf 16500.


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Mai 2010)

^^Hmm, ich denke mal das ein DualCore @ 4,5GHz mehr Daten über den Bus jagen kann als ein Quad bei (wenn ich richtig sehe) 3,2GHz. 
Vorallem unterscheiden sich die beiden noch stark in der Architektur Clarkdale vs. Kentsfield(oder was haste da?)


----------



## DA-Beginner (2. Mai 2010)

Ich hab einen Q6600. 
Für 20k Punkte sollten aber die CPU punkte höher sein als meine denke ich.

Edit: Aber meine CPU bremst schon, das hab ich schon gemerkt, auch mit Graka auf 650/1200/1000 bekomm ich nur 200 Punkte weniger.


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Mai 2010)

Nö, reicht doch wenn der SM2 u. SM3 Score höher sind, die Berechnung findet ja nicht nur ausschließlich über den CPU Score statt 

Und wenn ich es richtig sehe sind seine Grafikscores deutlich über deinen, bei der CPU sind es ja gerade einmal ~200 Punkte.


----------



## True Monkey (2. Mai 2010)

Eine 260er auf Stock mit einem Dual @ 4,5Ghz....nur 4195 CPU Punkte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann mit Quad bei 4 Ghz ...8532 CPU Punkte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soll ich noch eine 260er mit i7 zeigen ?


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Mai 2010)

> Dann mit Quad bei 4 Ghz ...8532 CPU Punkte


Ehm nein, eher 6614? ^^
Warum bekommst du etwa 500 CPU Punkte mehr mit einem Q9650@4GHz, als ich mit einem Q9550@4.2GHz?


----------



## tobi757 (2. Mai 2010)

Er benutz XP und du Windows Seven


----------



## True Monkey (2. Mai 2010)

upps stimmt 

dann halt so 8000




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

......


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Eine 260er auf Stock mit einem Dual @ 4,5Ghz....nur 4195 CPU Punkte
> 
> Dann mit Quad bei 4 Ghz ...8532 CPU Punkte
> 
> Soll ich noch eine 260er mit i7 zeigen ?


 
Was hat das denn aber mit der Grafikkarte zu tun?


----------



## DA-Beginner (2. Mai 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Und wenn ich es richtig sehe sind seine Grafikscores deutlich über deinen, bei der CPU sind es ja gerade einmal ~200 Punkte.



Das verstehe ich ja nicht. Alleine Seine höheren Taktraten bei der Graka können ja nicht den immensen unterschied bei den GPU Scores  ausmachen. Oder Doch?


----------



## haselpopasel (2. Mai 2010)

Hier gibts mal ne dicke Zahl für diese alte 8800 GTS g92b, der 1055T läuft auf 4,1GHz und nicht auf 3,5. Also ich muß sagen der bewegt die Karte sehr geil. Die Karte lief auf 740 MHz linked und Speicher auf 1000 Mhz.


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Mai 2010)

^^Hi hi 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achso hier mal ne 8800GT aber mit nem i7 @ 3,6GHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (2. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## haselpopasel (2. Mai 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Uihh uihh


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Mai 2010)

19k habe ich ja auch mit der Karte  (ich finde den CPU Score passend zum i7)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DC1984 (3. Mai 2010)

Hätte ich damals nur ne anständige CPU gehabt... Karte ging echt gut


----------



## EdFedd (3. Mai 2010)

Hier mal mein Ergebniss , irgendwie wenig aber was solls.. cpu ist immernoch der flaschenhals beim 06^^ 

httpservice.futuremark.comhome.action;jsessionid=28321A93DABF6F393807C3CDCB34BAC7


----------



## DC1984 (3. Mai 2010)

EdFedd schrieb:


> httpservice.futuremark.comhome.action;jsessionid=28321A93DABF6F393807C3CDCB34BAC7


Der Link haut nicht hin, mach doch einfach n screenshot


----------



## xX jens Xx (3. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mich auch mal versucht!


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Mai 2010)

Ich ärgere dich mal ein bisschen mit meinem alten System und nein nicht mit der KFA² sondern mit ner ganz normalen von Palit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX jens Xx (3. Mai 2010)

Ich grieg weder meine Cpu noch die Graka höher!
Profitiert der 3dMark 06 eigentlich von Vram Übertaktung?


----------



## kress (3. Mai 2010)

Der 3dmark06 profitiert am meisten durch hohen Cpu-Takt. Wer nen Intel Quad auf über 4,5ghz bekommt und ne unterdurchschnittliche Graka hat, sahnt sehr viele punkte ab.

Siehe die ganzen Benchs mit einer 88gts.


----------



## xX jens Xx (3. Mai 2010)

Heut abend bench ich mal noch ne ati 5570 mit i5@4,44Ghz, mal sehen wie viel punkt ich grieg!


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Mai 2010)

@xX jens Xx

Nicht sonderlich, aber irgendwann fängt auch dort das letzte Pünktchen an zu zählen 

Hast du bei deiner 275'er GPU u. Shadertakt linear hochgezogen, oder unabhängig voneinander ?


----------



## xX jens Xx (3. Mai 2010)

Unabhängig weil ich meinte das Shader bei Zotacs nicht höhre als 1500gehen!
was sagst du dazu?


----------



## Neodrym (3. Mai 2010)

CPU: i5 750@4.2ghz             SM2.0 Score : 10112
Treiber : 10.4 CCC             SM3.0 Score : 11670
3D Mark 06 : 1.20              CPU   Score : 6398

24633

GPU@Stock
Speicher ohne "Ripjaw" Settings


----------



## Bloodhour86 (4. Mai 2010)

Schaffe : 15194 Punkte mit Q9550 @2,83 ghz , 4 gb ocz und ner Gainward GTX 275 GS !!


----------



## xX jens Xx (4. Mai 2010)

Neues Ergebnis:


----------



## kmf (5. Mai 2010)

Portvv schrieb:


> ist ja schön zu wissen das ihr alle mit Lod tweaking arbeitet


Nix Lod Tweaking - meine Durchläufe sind unter High Quality und Clamp gelaufen. Und im Hintergrund mit dem ganzen Rotz rechts in der Taskleiste.

Also bitte nicht verallgemeinern.


----------



## _j0e (5. Mai 2010)

nabend!

bin neu hier aber nicht unbedingt grün, was oc angeht 

habe ohne oc 10216 mit 11302

da geht noch mehr denk ich!


----------



## longtom (5. Mai 2010)

Dann mache ich auch mal .


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (6. Mai 2010)

_j0e schrieb:


> nabend!
> 
> bin neu hier aber nicht unbedingt grün, was oc angeht
> 
> ...



Moinsen,
ich würd da nich mehr viel erwarten,
unter XP würden sich bestimmt noch paar points locker machen lassen,
aber deine CPU bremst einfach sehr stark ......


----------



## _j0e (6. Mai 2010)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> ich würd da nich mehr viel erwarten,
> unter XP würden sich bestimmt noch paar points locker machen lassen,
> aber deine CPU bremst einfach sehr stark ......



viel nich aber bisschen was^^
wird eh mal zeit das ich mri was neues hole
aber nachdem man atm noch nicht mal 4 kerner richtig nutzen kann und ich wenn dann schon den 6 kerner von amd (rekord auf 7gh!!), will warte ich noch.

gruß


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. Mai 2010)

Hier mal ein AMD Update von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (6. Mai 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Hier mal ein AMD Update von mir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Man man ,

der Athlon X4 macht ja ungefähr die gleichen CPUpoints wie ein gleichgetakteter PhenomII X4 .....

das hätt ich ja nich gedacht ....


----------



## _j0e (6. Mai 2010)

@blechdesigner

ich gehe mal davon aus das rechts am bildschirmrand ein tool ist
wäre es möglich mir das zu sagen welches das ist?


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. Mai 2010)

Das ist Everest (allerdings muss man sich das erst für's OSD o. die Sidebar vernüftig einrichten)


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. Mai 2010)

^^Hups, Doppel-Post 

Ich glaube da geht noch was 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (6. Mai 2010)

klar ...geht da noch was 

Ich mal damit du nicht wieder einen doppel hinlegst 

8800 GTs 640mb 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Mai 2010)

Ich habe noch nicht einmal die ATI Treiber deinstalliert (bzw. in der Systemsteuerung ist nichts zu finden, aber das CCC poppt immer beim Systemstart auf )
Naja egal so lange es schön schnell läuft 
Bin schon gespannt wie hoch Takt u. Shaders wirklich sind, denn GPU-Z 0.4.2 zeigt jetzt wohl die richtigen an 

*Edit:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

hmm, nicht viel für 700MHz mehr, aber was GPU-Z jetzt anzeigt (war gleicher Takt)


----------



## True Monkey (7. Mai 2010)

Bei Nvidia lass ich immer die ATI mit drauf ...stört nicht .....andersrum schon 

Mal ein CF mit zwei x1950 pro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Mai 2010)

Man man, doch so schnell 

Hier mal 8600GTS-256MB SLI 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (7. Mai 2010)

^^moment gerade läuft eine 5450er .....Ergebniss kommt gleich


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Mai 2010)

Im CF oder einzeln? 
Habe mich mit der GTS bis auf Platz 57 vor gekämpft, mehr geht aber bei der Karte(unter normalen Bedingungen) nicht


----------



## True Monkey (7. Mai 2010)

Einzeln ....6x Gold 

ich weiß noch nicht ob die im CF funzen

Edit ...hier die 5450er




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (7. Mai 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Einzeln ....6x Gold
> 
> ich weiß noch nicht ob die im CF funzen
> 
> ...



Ich glaube die funzen unter Kreuzfeuer!
Man braucht keine Bridge , sondern das Regelt das Mainboard nennt sich Software CF....Hau einfach 2 Rein dann müsste es gehen^^


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (7. Mai 2010)

17300 und ein paar zerquetschte bevor ich die cpu noch etwas feingetunt habe ^^

neue ergebnisse kommen später


----------



## True Monkey (7. Mai 2010)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Ich glaube die funzen unter Kreuzfeuer!


 
Fail .....das ist eine mit DDR 2 und die haben kein CF support 

Nur die mit DDR 3 können CF.


----------



## Jan565 (7. Mai 2010)

Mein 2. Rechner. Naja, ihrgendwann hol ich mir dafür dann mal vernünftige Rams und dann läuft die CPU auf 3,2-3,6 mal schauen. Da sind billige 533MHz DDR2 im Moment drinne. 

Leider ist die CPU der Flaschenhals. Die Karte kann locker noch mehr.

@ True Monkey

Was reißt denn eigentlich so eine 5850 und 5870 bei dir? Und was so im CF?


----------



## Stingray93 (7. Mai 2010)

Hier mal ein älterer Screen...ohne sonderlichen Settings...einfach mal auf 3,6Ghz übertaktet nachdem ich mein System frisch aufgesetzt hatte (sehe gerade auch...das ich dort noch nicht mal den Graka Treiber installiert hatte )

Aber naja...mit übertakten ist bei mir grad eh nicht...da mein Ram schlapp gemacht hat  (geht nicht über 1300Mhz...)


----------



## True Monkey (8. Mai 2010)

@Jan565
Hier aber nur einzeln da ich seit der bot umstellung selten CF oder SLI benche 

5850...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5870 ....aber der Takt wäre gar nicht nötig da ab 4,6 Ghz die Gpu limitierte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OnkelSatan (8. Mai 2010)

AMDx4 965BE/ATI HD4870/4GB 1333 Corsair xms3 = 15813Punkte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PitBull (8. Mai 2010)

Nix weltbewegendes


----------



## Stingray93 (8. Mai 2010)

Hm...find ich irgendwie ein bisschen wenig oder?
Ich mein...komm mit einem i7 @ 3,6ghz + gtx 285 schon auf knapp 21.000 punkte.


----------



## Clonemaster (8. Mai 2010)

Sehe das auch so, müsste noch n tick mehr drin sein, CPU score weis ich nicht
ob die passt, aber sm2/3 sollte höher sein. Hast du aktuellen nVidia Treiber?


----------



## Blackmac93 (9. Mai 2010)

Habe mich auch mal versucht aber bekomme nicht mehr --.--


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cpu war auf 4,1 GHz und die GTX470 auf Core: 800MHz und Shader: 1600MHz.


----------



## kress (9. Mai 2010)

Mit nem AMD reißt du im 3dmark06 leider nix.  Ist eig rein cpu-Lastig.
Da sind die Intels bedeutend schneller.


----------



## True Monkey (9. Mai 2010)

^^Jepp

Eine 250er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackmac93 (9. Mai 2010)

ja stimmt leider --.-- aber mir würde es auch schon reichen 23.000 punkt ezu bekommen. ich bekomme einfach beim SM2.0 Score nicht mehr Punkte egal ob die 470 übertaktet ist oder nicht. Vllt steig auch beim nächsten PC um auf Intel ist zwar teurer aber leistet mehr


----------



## Clonemaster (9. Mai 2010)

Blackmac93 schrieb:


> ja stimmt leider --.-- aber mir würde es auch schon reichen 23.000 punkt ezu bekommen. ich bekomme einfach beim SM2.0 Score nicht mehr Punkte egal ob die 470 übertaktet ist oder nicht. Vllt steig auch beim nächsten PC um auf Intel ist zwar teurer aber leistet mehr



Die GTX470 bringt nicht mehr Punkte weil die CPU etwas bremst, 
so ist es jedenfalls in der neuen Ausgabe der PCGH 06/10 ab S.8
aus einer Tabelle zu lesen.
Mein nächstes System wird wohl auch wieder auf Intel basieren...


----------



## kress (9. Mai 2010)

Was willst du mit 3k Punkten mehr im 3dmark? Wichtig ist doch, das er bei den Spielen läuft, ob ein Benchmark flüssig ist oder nicht, ist eig wayne, hauptsache Spiele laufen.


----------



## D3N$0 (9. Mai 2010)

Blackmac93 schrieb:


> ja stimmt leider --.-- aber mir würde es auch schon reichen 23.000 punkt ezu bekommen. ich bekomme einfach beim SM2.0 Score nicht mehr Punkte egal ob die 470 übertaktet ist oder nicht. Vllt steig auch beim nächsten PC um auf Intel ist zwar teurer aber leistet mehr



So viel leistet Intel in Games auch nicht mehr, nur in Benchmarks


----------



## newjohnny (9. Mai 2010)

@True
könntest du mal eine HD5750`er (512) durchjagen? Wäre sehr freundlich^^. Am besten ein Mal @stock und dann oc´ed. Interesiert mich ziemlich, wie die im Verhältnis zur 5770 abschneidet... 
Da du ja ein Grafikkartenlager besitzt, dürfte die ja dabei sein. 

mfg newjohnny


----------



## longtom (9. Mai 2010)

Mal ne HD5750 und ne HD5850 .


----------



## Blackmac93 (9. Mai 2010)

bei mir laufen alle spiele auch super flüssig. es geht mir wirklich nur um die benchmarkpunktejagt


----------



## True Monkey (9. Mai 2010)

Hier eine 5750er auf Stock und max (mit HT kann man 1000 dazurechnen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist eune Sapphire aber da ich ja imer mehrere teste zeige ich dir mal was eine wirklich gute schafft 

Gigabyde 5750 auf max (mit HT)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gigabyde macht zur Zeit Top Karten 

sry aber eine 512 habe ich gerade nicht da aber das macht im 06er keinen unterschied


----------



## newjohnny (9. Mai 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hier eine 5750er auf Stock und max (mit HT kann man 1000 dazurechnen)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Besten Dank, das ist alles, was ich brauche.
Die hat ja ein echt amtliches oc-Potenzial! Hat im oc-Zustand dann sogar ein besserers Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis als Die 5770´er...!


----------



## Jan565 (9. Mai 2010)

Habe die 20000k endlich geknackt mit einem AMD. Ein Takt von 3,8GHz auf der CPU und von 1000/1300 auf der GPU waren nötig.


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. Mai 2010)

Hier mal meine Übergangskarte, eine 5770:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnte natürlich noch ein bisschen OC, aber wie gesagt nur für den Übergang, daher bleibt sie @Stock weil ich sie wieder verkaufen will 

PS: Ich finde meine CPU Temps ganz akzeptabel ^^

Bei Gelegenheit wird auch mal mein i7 mit 3 5850ern gebencht und mein Quad mit 2 5850ern, die müssen bloß noch her


----------



## Stingray93 (11. Mai 2010)

Hab eben meine 2. 5870 bekommen  und gleich mal 3D mark durchgehaun. 
und hmm... ich glaube meine CPU bremst die beiden 5870 aus.
Hatte eben im  3DMark 20600 Punkte (Kein Screen gemacht...war dafür zu enttäuscht )
Mit einer 5870 kam ich schon auf 20100... :/

(Cpu läuft momentan auf 3,2 nicht 3,6 Ghz)


----------



## ich558 (11. Mai 2010)

Bei dem Takt bremst die CPU ganz klar deine beiden Grakas aus   Da must du schon weit über 4GHz auffahren um im 06er die GPUs voll auszufahren^^


----------



## Stingray93 (11. Mai 2010)

Hab ich mir auch gedacht ^^ Problem ist nur: Ram ist kaputt...wodurch ich nicht mal mehr 3,6 Ghz schaffe - kA wieso...naja muss erst mal warten und mir neuen kaufen


----------



## Portvv (12. Mai 2010)

Stingray93 schrieb:


> Hab eben meine 2. 5870 bekommen und gleich mal 3D mark durchgehaun.
> und hmm... ich glaube meine CPU bremst die beiden 5870 aus.
> Hatte eben im 3DMark 20600 Punkte (Kein Screen gemacht...war dafür zu enttäuscht )
> Mit einer 5870 kam ich schon auf 20100... :/
> ...


 

trotzdem ein bissen wenig scores für ein i7 mit 3.6 ghz und 2 x 5870, mein 920 läuft auch nur auf 3,8 ghz und ich kratze an der 25k Marke


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. Mai 2010)

^^Hier nochmal der ganze Text für dich, der in der Klammer steht 


Stingray93 schrieb:


> *(Cpu läuft momentan auf 3,2 nicht 3,6 Ghz)*


----------



## Portvv (12. Mai 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Hier nochmal der ganze Text für dich, der in der Klammer steht


 

Trotzdem zu wenig scores für den Takt

Alibi Bild


----------



## Stingray93 (12. Mai 2010)

Portvv schrieb:


> Trotzdem zu wenig scores für den Takt
> 
> Alibi Bild


Cpu bremst das ganze eben aus, bin mit meiner alten GTX285 ja schon auf 21.000 punkte gekommen.

Werde die 2. HD5870 aber wohl zurück geben...brauch die Leistung eig. nicht...auch wenn es schon geil ist


----------



## True Monkey (12. Mai 2010)

Mein Core bremst nicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabensang (12. Mai 2010)

@ True Monkey

Dein Prozzi läuft mit Wasser ?

Hab gestern mal mit meiner XFX 5770 gespielt, klasse Teil


----------



## True Monkey (12. Mai 2010)

Dice 

Auch eine 5770er von XFX mit weniger Takt und weniger CPU power 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stingray93 (12. Mai 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Mein Core bremst nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst mir das Teil ja mal ausleihen


----------



## True Monkey (12. Mai 2010)

^^Du kannst mir ja deine beiden 5870er schicken und ich zeige dir mal was die zu leisten vermögen 


Denn das mache ich schon mit zwei *5750*er bei 4,35 Ghz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stingray93 (12. Mai 2010)

Sind sogar 2 Asus mit Voltage Tweek 

Aber ne - die eine geht zurück...dafür hol ich mir lieber neuen Ram


----------



## True Monkey (12. Mai 2010)

^^Jepp gute Endscheidung 

Zwei 5870er sind unnötig außer du hast einen 32 Zöller 
Lieber gescheiten Ram und für den Rest einen Led Monitor falls du noch keinen hast.

Monsterkarte ....7200gs 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stingray93 (12. Mai 2010)

Hab nen 32" Led TV 

Aber am PC "nur" nen 27" Full hd Samsung
Weiß nur noch nicht genau welchen Ram ich nehmen soll..mal sehen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. Mai 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Monsterkarte ....7200gs



Das stimmt, immerhin hat se 256MB und nicht nur 64MB 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (12. Mai 2010)

jepp 64 mb ist nicht viel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kr0n05 (12. Mai 2010)

Was kann ich bei einer GTX285 und nen Q9550 @ 4ghz erwarten?


----------



## True Monkey (12. Mai 2010)

Ungefähr soviel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kr0n05 (12. Mai 2010)

Doch so viel, danke! Dann kann ich ja mit übertakten der 285 um die 23k erwarten oder?

PS: ich meine das hintergrundbild was auf den vorrigen screen zu sehen ist, mit den weißen Typen da


----------



## True Monkey (12. Mai 2010)

Hmm du willst den wahren Affen ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mich ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kr0n05 (12. Mai 2010)

Was ist das fürn Typ?


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube da feiert schon einer den Herrentag vor 
Mit was eigtl.? Das aus dem eigenen Hause, oder wieder dem was in meiner lieblings Soße vom Grichen mitdrinn ist?


----------



## True Monkey (12. Mai 2010)

zweites....aber wie hast du das bemerkt ?

Alibi ....meine teuerste Graka 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. Mai 2010)

Wenn du vom Affen anfängst, dann ist es so weit bzw. bist du mittendrin 

Achso Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (12. Mai 2010)

Aha ...ich mache mich mal wieder zum *Affen* ?...hmm da ist was *wahres *dran 

Eine 9600gt ....man beachte den Vram ....die menge 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. Mai 2010)

Naja zum Affen machst du dich nicht, aber du lässt ihn ganzschön raushängen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D3N$0 (14. Mai 2010)

Jaja 3D murks... arg viel mehr ist mit einem AMD einfach nicht drin 

Egal in Games rennt er wie sau


----------



## ich558 (14. Mai 2010)

Habe meine alte, totgelaubte 8800 GTX wieder mal eingebaut und siehe da sie läuft ja noch
Ich denkte sie wird etwas von meinem lahmen Dual ausgebremst oder?
Obwohl meine aktuelle Graka eine 260 Black Edition ist, ist die 88 nämlich nur etwas langsamer


----------



## Stingray93 (14. Mai 2010)

Ne...eig. nicht  2000 Punkte allein durch die Graka sind schon relativ viel.


----------



## Kr0n05 (15. Mai 2010)

Mit welchen Settings testet ihr? Also ich meine welche einstellungen habt ihr im Nvidia/Ati Treibermenü?

Ich habe eine Nvidia und weiss nicht so recht wie die sein müssen! GTX285!


----------



## True Monkey (16. Mai 2010)

Hicks ....eine 250er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (16. Mai 2010)

Eine 260'er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakezoit (16. Mai 2010)

So dann will ich auch mal :

HD5750 (hab die leider im 06 nie ausgereizt , nur 1035 Gpu und 1135 konnte die ohne mucken mit wakü)
Und eine von den 8800gtx karten lief göttlich (13xx mhz ramtakt) 

also von links nach rechts HD5750 - 8800GTX Sli - 9800GX2 - 9800GX2 Quad Sli


----------



## True Monkey (16. Mai 2010)

Meine 5750er will nicht so wie ich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakezoit (16. Mai 2010)

Hast du nen Vmod gemacht ??

Meine hatte nen Vgpu & Caps mod (Für Vmem/Vgpu/VDDCI)
Damit lief die wie hölle selbst @ def. Vcore ging die schon 940+ 

PS: Ramtakt ist top , das lief meine nicht mal ansatzweise trotz T2C bestückung


----------



## True Monkey (16. Mai 2010)

Nööp ...ohne mod 

Schau dir mal diesen ram an ...5770er




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jan565 (16. Mai 2010)

Mein 2. PC hat neue Rams bekommen. 2x 512MB 667MHz, die die 800MHz Markte knacken konnten. Aber seht selbst. Endlich die 10k geschafft


----------



## True Monkey (16. Mai 2010)

ganz frisch 

2x 5770 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakezoit (16. Mai 2010)

Monkey geht der Uncore nicht noch höher ?? Das sollte noch was im SM2 bringen


----------



## Xion4 (16. Mai 2010)

@True, was für ein Ram Kit benutzt du da, das kommt ja an die Werte meines Kits ran....


----------



## True Monkey (16. Mai 2010)

mal schauen ...ich baue sie nachher noch mal drauf für PC mark 05 

@Xion4

Dominator 1866 GTf Cl 7 ....laufen aber auch Cl 6 @ 2000


----------



## Xion4 (16. Mai 2010)

Net schlecht...gutes Kit...meine sind bisher nur auf CL7 bei 2000Mhz dieses allerdings bei 1,65Volt, wieviel hast dienen gegeben? getestet, mehr vielleicht in 4 Wochen...

Altes Alibi...ganz alt-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (16. Mai 2010)

1,65v ...mehr brauchen die nicht dafür 

5750er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chino (16. Mai 2010)

Hab nen i7 920 auf 3,8 getaktet, ne Radeon 4890 1GB ( nicht getaktet) und 6 GB DDR3, komme auf ~ 19100 Pkt, ist das ok?

mfg Chino


----------



## True Monkey (16. Mai 2010)

jepp ....sollte für alles reichen


----------



## EdFedd (18. Mai 2010)

So ich reiche mein Ergebniss einfach mal nach.. gleich xD
http://www.abload.de/img/3dmark06benchscore8uxa.png
Finde die Puntke sehr läppig , aber finde den 3D Mark 06 auch net so gut , teilweise haben leute mit schlechterer Hardware oder als beispiel , ich kenn jemanden mit nem 4ghz i7 930 + unübertaktete HD 5970
und der erreicht knapp 300 Punkte mehr als ich (evt wegen cpu limit ka) ich jedoch schaffe im 3D Mark Vantage ein paar tausend punkte mehr als er ^^


----------



## Schrotti (18. Mai 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> 1,65v ...mehr brauchen die nicht dafür
> 
> 5750er
> 
> ...



Das is ja feige.

Nimm doch mal Windows 7 oder Vista zum Benchmark dann hat man eine vergleichbare Basis.


----------



## Communicator (19. Mai 2010)

EdFedd schrieb:


> ..... aber finde den 3D Mark 06 auch net so gut , teilweise haben leute mit schlechterer Hardware oder als beispiel , ich kenn jemanden mit nem 4ghz i7 930 + unübertaktete HD 5970
> und der erreicht knapp 300 Punkte mehr als ich (evt wegen cpu limit ka) ich jedoch schaffe im 3D Mark Vantage ein paar tausend punkte mehr als er ^^


 
Mhh, es ist mir eigentlich unerklärlich wie Leute mit schlechterer Hardware mehr Punkte unter normalen Bedingungen bekommen als Du.Abgesehen von PhysX von Nvidia.
Sind doch nicht schlecht Deine Punkte, falls Du das lesen möchtest.

Noch viel mehr wundert es mich wie Dein Kumpel ein paar tausend Punkte weniger bekommt mit einer 5970 als Du mit Deinen 58xx bei Vantage. 
Weniger mag sein, aber nicht ein paar tsd.
Selbst bei PCiEx16x2 bei Deinen 58xx und 2x8 (wie es nun mal zwangsläufig ist) bei der 5970 sind die Unterschiede keine paar tsd. Punkte.
Daher würden mich mal Deine Vantage Punkte interessieren.

Gruß.


----------



## EdFedd (19. Mai 2010)

Weil die 5970 von haus aus durch geringere taktraten eine schlechtere performance liefert und meine 5870er nochmal auf jeweils 900 Mhz Gpu Clock und 1300 Mhz Memory Clock übertaktet sind. Der Vantage ist mehr von der Grafikkarte abhängig als von Cpu daher herrscht dort kein cpu limit wie bei dem 3D Mark 06. Der unterschied beträgt ca 2000 Punkte was wie ich finde schon ordentlich ist dafür das ich im 3D Mark 06 abgehängt werde.
Hier mein Vantage ergebniss.
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=3dmarkvantageneuu79i.png
und dort ist die cpu 50Mhz weniger getaktet als beim 3d mark 06^^
Wie ich bei dir im sysprofile sehe taucht das "Phänomen" bei dir auch auf , deine 3D Mark 06 punkte sind fast wie meine aber deine Vantage sind knapp 4000 entfernt von meinen


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. Mai 2010)

Naja, selbst nur eine 5870'er provitiert schon im Vantage von einer potenten CPU, den Beweis kann ich dir selbstverständlich im dazugehörigen Thread zeigen


----------



## EdFedd (19. Mai 2010)

Klar ne gute cpu ist in vantage von großem vorteil nur meinte ich das es dort mehr auf die grafikkarte ankommt


----------



## THE W4KED D3MON (20. Mai 2010)

ich fühl mich ein bisschen verarscht ich hab nen i7-860 und ne GTX 480 und komm gerademal auf 18500 Pkt...unübertaktet
da meinte ein Freund von mir der Hat ne HD5850 und nen i5-750 UNÜBERTAKTET 19000 und übertaktet 21000...
der kerl lügt doch oder?


----------



## PitBull (20. Mai 2010)

22679
[url=http://www.imagebanana.com/view/0krexrjt/3D06480GTXOC.jpg][img=http://www.imagebanana.com/img/0krexrjt/thumb/3D06480GTXOC.jpg][/URL]


----------



## longtom (20. Mai 2010)

@THE W4KED D3MON 
Das glaub ich nicht das dein Kumpel Lügt ,ich komme mit nem i5 750@ 3600Mhz und einer HD5850 auch locker über 21000 Punkte .


----------



## True Monkey (20. Mai 2010)

*Hust* 

Eine 260er .......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xion4 (20. Mai 2010)

So, mal mein Sys @ stock, nichts weltbewegendes, ist halt Win7 und system läuft seit Ende Januar so wie es jetzt ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich aber die 46k daneben sehe, mit nem Gulftown bei nur 3,9ghz werd ich stutzig, auch mit 4 HD 5870 auf dem UD9 ists nicht doch arg viel???


----------



## EdFedd (20. Mai 2010)

Xion4 , die haben zu 100% höher übertaktet kannste glauben , die werden benchs mit stickstoff usw gemacht haben , auf der website von 3D Mark sind die systeme immer etwas eigenartig.


----------



## Holger15 (20. Mai 2010)

@THE W4KED D3MON

Ne, stimt schon, was der sagt , hab auch ungefähr unübertaktet so viel und alles übertaktet leider nur 24k


----------



## EdFedd (21. Mai 2010)

An alle die denken das die 3D Mark 06 punkte zu wenig sind , einfach mal 3D Mark Vantage reinhauen der ist wie ich finde sehr viel besser für neue hardware vor allem grakas da sieht man wenigstens nen unterschied.Zb bei TrueMonkey , er hat mit soner wurstkarte (nix gegen dich oder deinen pc^^) 23k Punkte , das is grad mal 5500 von meinem entfernt und mein und sein sys trennen welten in sachen performance.


----------



## Stingray93 (21. Mai 2010)

EdFedd schrieb:


> An alle die denken das die 3D Mark 06 punkte zu wenig sind , einfach mal 3D Mark Vantage reinhauen der ist wie ich finde sehr viel besser für neue hardware vor allem grakas da sieht man wenigstens nen unterschied.Zb bei TrueMonkey , er hat mit soner wurstkarte (nix gegen dich oder deinen pc^^) 23k Punkte , das is grad mal 5500 von meinem entfernt und mein und sein sys trennen welten in sachen performance.



Ist ja auch kein Geheimnis das die CPU die meisten Punkte bringt im 06er


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. Mai 2010)

Naja, die GTX 260 ist nicht gerade ne "Wurstkarte" 

Hier mal eine GTX 275 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (21. Mai 2010)

EdFedd schrieb:


> Zb bei TrueMonkey , er hat mit soner wurstkarte (nix gegen dich oder deinen pc^^) 23k Punkte , das is grad mal 5500 von meinem entfernt und mein und sein sys trennen welten in sachen performance.


 
Stimmt mein und dein Sys trennen welten 

P6TS Ws Supercomputer/ i7 965 XE @ 4,8 Ghz/ Dominator 1866 Gtf Cl7 @ 2000 / ATI 5870 / 2x SSD Raid 0

*Eine *5870 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder mal zwei 5770er im CF 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stimmt also ....das sind Welten die uns trennen


----------



## 8800 GT (21. Mai 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Stimmt mein und dein Sys trennen welten
> 
> P6TS Ws Supercomputer/ i7 965 XE @ 4,8 Ghz/ Dominator 1866 Gtf Cl7 @ 2000 / ATI 5870 / 2x SSD Raid 0
> 
> ...


Hehe gib ihm
Ne echt, schicker Score!


----------



## Stingray93 (21. Mai 2010)

Wenn du beim CF die cpu auf 4,8 getaktet hättest...wärst sicher bei 30k gelandet


----------



## True Monkey (21. Mai 2010)

@ EdFedd

ach ja mein Sys verspeist deine Cf Kombi ja schon fast mit zwei *5750*er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Outlaw15 (21. Mai 2010)

Also ich hab 11293 Punkte


----------



## Schrotti (21. Mai 2010)

THE W4KED D3MON schrieb:


> ich fühl mich ein bisschen verarscht ich hab nen i7-860 und ne GTX 480 und komm gerademal auf 18500 Pkt...unübertaktet
> da meinte ein Freund von mir der Hat ne HD5850 und nen i5-750 UNÜBERTAKTET 19000 und übertaktet 21000...
> der kerl lügt doch oder?



Im Standardtakt schafft er das sicher nicht (ich werde es mal probieren).



longtom schrieb:


> @THE W4KED D3MON
> Das glaub ich nicht das dein Kumpel Lügt ,ich komme mit nem i5 750@ 3600Mhz und einer HD5850 auch locker über 21000 Punkte .



Dann setzte mal Standardtakt an und benche dann deine 5850.


----------



## True Monkey (21. Mai 2010)

Eine 5850er auf Stock ...i7 @ 4Ghz ....XFX Black Edition 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. Mai 2010)

i7 @ 3,3GHz mit XFX GTX 260 Black Edition @ default 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eine 275'er(KFA² OC) ist da auch nicht viel schneller 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## longtom (21. Mai 2010)

@Schrotti
Steht doch da das seine CPU übertaktet war für die 21K Punkte ,das ich nicht auf solche Werte komme ohne Übertaktung is wohl jedem klar .


----------



## Schrotti (21. Mai 2010)

Meine Antwort bezog sich eher hierauf.



THE W4KED D3MON schrieb:


> da meinte ein Freund von mir der Hat ne HD5850 und nen *i5-750  UNÜBERTAKTET* 19000



PS: Ich werde beim nächsten mal XP wieder mit installieren!


----------



## EdFedd (21. Mai 2010)

TrueMonkey , zeig dann mal bitte deine 3D Mark Vantage Ergebnisse ^^
hab net die möglichkeit auf 4,8ghz zu übertakten = keine chance über 30k zu erreichen. Beeindruckt von deinem sys bin ich erst wenn du diese punkte auch im vantage erreichst.
Mfg Ed^^
Ich erreich ohne crossfire 24780Punkte .. heisst das meine cpu halt nicht stark genug für ne crossfire kombi ist bei dem 3D Mark 06.
Also .. hau mir son Vantage ergebniss mit deinen configs um die ohren und ich verneige mich 
Kannst ja 2 Settings benutzen , eins für deine 4,8ghz und eins mit alltäglichen settings die auch im 24/7 betrieb benutzt werden (oc graka eingeschlossen)
Ich poste meine ergebnisse generell mit 24/7 settings die min 2std prime/furmark stable sind.


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. Mai 2010)

Man man, hier geht es halt um Benchmarks und nicht um persönliche Gefühle o. Gefühlsausdrücke, oder ob man sich in seiner Ehre oder sonst was verletzt fühlt, weil ein Sys besser in dem einen und das ander in dem schlechter ist 
Und wenn da mal so'n Smilie  auftaucht ist das auf keinen Fall als böswillig zu deuten, ehr als Ansporn, Anregung, oder zu zeigen was mit der u. der Hardware so in diesem Bench möglich ist bzw. steckt 
Hier soll sich auch keiner vor dem anderen verneigen  (anbeten wäre irgendwie lustiger  )
Das hier ist der Spassbereich der Bencher die Lust am benchen haben, oder ggf. es sich zum Hobby gemacht haben 
Und wenn dein Sys @ 24/7 läuft bzw. deine Einstellungen sind -> schreibe es doch einfach dazu (du musst dafür keinen Beweis liefern, oder dich dabei aufregen, wenn du es mitteilen willst) 
Also Friede Freude Eierkuchen(<-wer will kann vorbeikommen, ich mache welche ) 
Bis zum nächsten Benchbattle, euer Blechdesigner 

(falls ich deinen Post falsch interpretiert habe, sag bescheid und ich nehme alles zurück [es hat sich aber so gelesen])


----------



## Schrotti (21. Mai 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Also Friede Freude Eierkuchen(<-wer will kann vorbeikommen, ich mache welche )
> Bis zum nächsten Benchbattle, euer Blechdesigner



Ich nehme das wörtlich.

Grimmen ist so weit nicht weg von Berlin und Urlaub hab ich ab dem 07.06.2010.


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. Mai 2010)

Ich bin bereit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von mir aus kann's losgehen 

Achso: hier noch was für den 06'er(Bild und so) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EdFedd (21. Mai 2010)

Ist keine sache von ehre eig , möchte nur klar stellen das der 3D Mark 06 sich nicht wirklich eignet um systeme zu vergleichen , es seidenn man arbeitet mit nem 4,5-xxx ghz prozessor


----------



## True Monkey (21. Mai 2010)

Hihi ...ich kann mich Blechi da nur anschließen 

das hier ist der Spass Thread wo wir uns aus Spass die Ergebnisse um die Ohren schlagen und nicht um zu zeigen wer der tollste ist 

Nimmt doch hier nicht alles so ernst ......ernst machen wir erst im bot 

dazu gehören dann auch solche Ergebnisse ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ EdFeed

Und ich wollte auch dich nicht verärgern oder sonstiges ....nur von dir kam der Satz 


> und mein und sein sys trennen welten in sachen performance.


 
das wollte ich nur richtig stellen .....den wir haben *beide *Top systeme und alles was von mir kam sollte dich nur ein wenig aufziehen .....und du springst ja ganz gut drauf an 

Und hier für dich ein Vantage Ergebniss mit einer 5870er ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und um es vorweg zunehmen ...das erreiche ich auch fast mit einer 5850er /5770er CF usw.


----------



## Schrotti (21. Mai 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Und hier für dich ein Vantage Ergebniss mit einer 5870er ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na schau mal an was deine CPU für 4,2GHz an Saft braucht. Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht.


----------



## True Monkey (21. Mai 2010)

^^Naja bei -140° ist das so ziemlich egal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...da geht dann auch mehr an Vcore


----------



## Xion4 (21. Mai 2010)

EdFedd schrieb:


> TrueMonkey , zeig dann mal bitte deine 3D Mark Vantage Ergebnisse ^^
> hab net die möglichkeit auf 4,8ghz zu übertakten = keine chance über 30k zu erreichen. Beeindruckt von deinem sys bin ich erst wenn du diese punkte auch im vantage erreichst.
> Mfg Ed^^
> Ich erreich ohne crossfire 24780Punkte .. heisst das meine cpu halt nicht stark genug für ne crossfire kombi ist bei dem 3D Mark 06.
> ...



Falscher Platz für Penisneid, und wenn dir das "Freundschaftliche Angeben" hier im 06er Thread nicht passt, geh in den Vantage Thread, hier weiss schon jeder was die Vor und Nachteile sind...lol...und beim Benchen Settings die 24/7 tauglich sind? Dann hast selbst Schuld, beim Benchen gehts darum das letzte bisschen an Leistung rauszuziehen, sprich einen Run, und einen Screenshot, danach darf der PC gerne abstürzen...man man man...


----------



## EdFedd (21. Mai 2010)

TrueMonkey ich meinte das in bezug auf dein sys mit ner gtx 260 ^^ nicht auf deine anderen sys settings , die kenn ich auch nicht ^^ und nochmal es ist kein penisneid .. oder sonstiges , hab mir die dinger net alle durchgelesen steht eh immer das gleiche drin , im grunde wollt ich es nur klar gestellt haben das man mit dem 06er keinen wirklichen vergleich ziehen kann mit den systemen , ich mein das nicht böse bin neidig oder sonstiges 

Achja im Vantage schafft mein sys ca 29000Punkte.. und daran sieht mans wieder sein sys haut meins in 3D Mark 06 weg , in vantage jedoch hab ich sehr viel mehr als er mit einer 5870er.
Ich find die ergebnisse vom 06er eh arg eigenartig.

@TrueMonkey haste auch schon mit über 5ghz gebencht ? würd mich interessieren wie die temp dort mit stickstoff ist und was man dort an volt braucht

Ja und 24/7 settings haben für mich halt mehr aussagekraft als nen sys das 10mins stabil bleibt und danach abraucht.
über 1,5 volt für 4,2 ghz.. kein wunder das meiner mit 1,35 nicht stable läuft.. xD ich kann 4,4ghz laufen mit 1,4 volt für spiele etc in prime krieg ich bsod's , mehr als 1,4 volt will ich mit lukü nicht machen.

Wenn du lust hast TrueMonkey kannste ja nochn vantage mit 4,8 ghz und einer 5870er reinwerfen wenn deine thermokanne nicht leer ist xD würd gern wissen wie sich 0,6 ghz da auswirken (evt auch mit 2x 5770er da du dort denk ich bessere points kriegst mit mehr ghz)


----------



## True Monkey (21. Mai 2010)

@EdFeed 

Leider ist mein XE einer der ersten und 5 Ghz bekomme ich im 06er nicht durch den Cpu test ...Aquamark usw schon.
Aber für Nachschub ist schon gesorgt.

Aber hier mal ein Dualcore wo er vier Gpus antreibt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EdFedd (21. Mai 2010)

4850 X2 ? wasn das ^^ ich dachte es gibt nur die 4870 x2
Sach mal.. kriegst du die hardware eig mit nem laster angeliefert oder wo haste das alles her? sorry bin neu hier ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Mai 2010)

Was ist los? 
3D Mark und dann Sieben Ultimate? 
XP breit?


----------



## True Monkey (21. Mai 2010)

Nööp ....sapphire waren die einzigen die die im Programm hatten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und jetzt mal was altes ....2x88er GT 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Quanti 
XP kann nicht mit vier Gpus


----------



## Schrotti (21. Mai 2010)

Xion4 schrieb:


> beim Benchen gehts darum das letzte bisschen an Leistung rauszuziehen, sprich einen Run, und einen Screenshot, danach darf der PC gerne abstürzen...man man man...



So ist es.

Ich habe gerade wieder Bock.

Nachher mal Bier kalt stellen und dann die Kiste quälen.


----------



## True Monkey (21. Mai 2010)

So ...dann spielt doch hier mit ....wir sind ein gutes Team das sich immer über Neuzugänge freut.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16388-einsteiger-guide-hwbot.html

Wir benchen auch noch mehr wie den 06er ..3d und 2d marks 
Andere spielen mit Software und wir halt mit Hardware


----------



## ich558 (21. Mai 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Nööp ....sapphire waren die einzigen die die im Programm hatten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zwar alt aber immer noch eine Klasse für sich  Hast du auch (alte) Benchmarks einer 88 gtx oder ultra?


----------



## True Monkey (21. Mai 2010)

^^das sind genau die Karten die ich noch suche 

Aber die hier ist nice ...88er Gts 512mb 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die beiden 88er ......Klick .....


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. Mai 2010)

Hier mal ne 88GTX 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EdFedd (21. Mai 2010)

Ich hab irgendwo noch ne 8500 GT rumliegen xD hab aber kb die treiber dafür zu machen..


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. Mai 2010)

So, jetzt kann ich wieder  Schau mal True 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(das typische Schnellschußbild mit 2xCPU)


----------



## True Monkey (21. Mai 2010)

grummel ...warte es ab ....ich pack die 260er erst wieder aufs Board wenn die neue Cpu da ist 

Solange begnüge ich mich mit so was ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder ich nehme mal die und takte sie ein wenig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. Mai 2010)

^^Nimm die 285'er ich bin gespannt ob sie meiner ex 275'er das Wasser reichen kann


----------



## True Monkey (21. Mai 2010)

Ich baue den 965 XE nur noch einmal aufs Board und dann auch nur um das Bios zu flashen.
Ich habe zwar ein nagelneues aus der RMA bekommen bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das Bios für den Gulfi schon drauf ist.
Bis dahin benche ich jetzt erst mal nur Cpus auf dem RE


----------



## Ü50 (21. Mai 2010)

Jungs regt euch doch nicht auf, es gab doch schon Karten die waren langsamer.
Mario, meine neue  P12 HWBOT


----------



## Schrotti (21. Mai 2010)

Ich war auch juckig und wollte noch mal.

Mehr geht nicht da ich die VGpu nicht ändern kann (Powercolor PCS+ 5850).


----------



## Ü50 (21. Mai 2010)

Da habe ich auch noch was.


----------



## EdFedd (22. Mai 2010)

Ich könnt ja evt mit nem notebook nen 3D Mark 06 klatschen jedoch is der so alt das ich mir nicht sicher bin ob der dx9 hat.


----------



## tobi757 (22. Mai 2010)

@ Schrotti: Meine Sapphire HD5850 Rev.2 schafft 900Mhz, aber bei mehr als 850Mhz sind leider nicht mehr Punkte drin. 

Muss wohl ein neuer Prozi her bevor das mehr Punkte werden.


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Mai 2010)

Ja aber wirklich, geht mir genauso 
Ist mit 24/7 Settings getestet, also kein Extreme-Bench oder so.. Das schlimme ist, mit 2 5850er Grakas werden es nicht mal 1000 Punkte mehr 
Dafür schaffe ich dieselbe Punktzahl im Vantage ^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. Mai 2010)

Tia klassischer fall von CPU limitierung...


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Mai 2010)

Dessen bin ich mir bewusst, dafür läuft in der Realität jedes Game absolut butterweich mit 50fps+  Und 3D Mark 06 ist ja ohne AA, ohne AF und in 1280x1024 auch vollkommen unrealistisch. Es ist eigentlich überhaupt nicht mehr möglich, bei mehr als einer graka da keine CPU-Limitierung zu haben.


----------



## tobi757 (22. Mai 2010)

Ich hab auch in jedem Game mehr als 50fps+ 
Allerdings mit nur einer GraKa 

Iwas ist da sowieso faul, dein GPU-Takt ist höher als meiner, aber bei SM 2.0 hab ich fast 1200 Pkt mehr


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Mai 2010)

Auch z.B. bei Crysis mit Ultra High Mod, 1920x1200, 8xSSAA und 16xAF? 

Glaub mir, die GPU Leistung passt schon, z.B. beim Unigine Heaven Benchmark habe ich ca. 3 Mal mehr FPS als mit einer einzigen 5770.

Neuste Treiber sind übrigens drauf.

PS: Ich schaffe mit einer einzigen HD5850 auch knapp 28k Punkte wenn ein i7 dahinter sitzt, und du mit deinen 4.25GHz (was ich deinem SP entnehme) bist auch schon ganz ordentlich bestückt ^^

Werde auch heute nochmal nen Run mit 4GHz+ machen.

Edit: Neuen Bench angehängt


----------



## der blaue blitz (22. Mai 2010)

@Truemonkey.

schau mal ein HD 5870 mit meinem i7.......

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...7-2741-picture43900-4ghz-3dmark06-hd5870.html


----------



## EdFedd (22. Mai 2010)

Hier mal mein ergebniss mit einer 5870 
Bild: 3dmarkic78.png - abload.de

Wieso hat "der blaue blitz" eig bei schwächerer grafikkarte (taktraten) mehr sm 2.0 score aber weniger 3.0 score ?^^


----------



## praxiteen (23. Mai 2010)

HIMMEL HERRGOTTSWILLEN ENDLICH HAB ICHS GESCHAFFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
20K Sind erreicht.das ende meiner bench karriere.mit diesem system.
mfg.und liebe grüsse an truey monkey.


----------



## THE W4KED D3MON (24. Mai 2010)

aber ich check das nicht wie kann ich mit einer GTX480 und einem i7-860 nur 18500 bekommen... 
ich lass den test nochmal laufen einmal mit HT und einmal ohne mal sehen...


----------



## EdFedd (25. Mai 2010)

@WAKED Ohne Ht wirst du weniger punkte bekommen da der vantage in physx etc von ht profitiert und ne 480Gtx hat allgemein schlechtere punkte als eine 5870 da die 5870 durch profile und ccc optimiert wurde für den vantage.Es seidenn du nutzt ne sehr hoch getaktete cpu dann dürfte die 480 mehr punkte haben.


----------



## Xion4 (25. Mai 2010)

EdFedd schrieb:


> @WAKED Ohne Ht wirst du weniger punkte bekommen da der vantage in physx etc von ht profitiert und ne 480Gtx hat allgemein schlechtere punkte als eine 5870 da die 5870 durch profile und ccc optimiert wurde für den vantage.Es seidenn du nutzt ne sehr hoch getaktete cpu dann dürfte die 480 mehr punkte haben.



Okay, die HD5870 wurde für den Vantage optimiert, is klar, nun verstehe ich den Sinn deineer Antwort nicht, da sich da was widerspricht. Die Lösung für sein Problem liegt doch auf der Hand, also gib doch nicht so ein Humbug von Dir und geh in den Vantage Thread verdammt 

DIe CPU limitiert hier, 18500 Punkte hört sich nach einer nicht übertakteten CPU an, um die GTX 480 auszulasten, bzw. nicht zu bremsen, solltest gerne deine 4,2+ghz fahren, damit du ein gutes 06er Ergebnis bekommst.

Und wehe dir EdFedd du kommst jetzt wieder damit dass der Vantage ja viel besser sei etc.


----------



## THE W4KED D3MON (25. Mai 2010)

ja, also nachdem ich meinen ram richtig eingestellt ahbe auf 1333 hab ich jetzt auch 19250... 
und du hast recht die CPU ist unübertaktet ...
auch die GPU ist unangetastet...

und noch was, beim 3D Mark Vantage bekomme ich 20500 Punkte

mfg D3MON


----------



## EdFedd (26. Mai 2010)

Ich war in gedanken beim Vantage xD net beim 06.
Ich wusste also nicht das er den 06er meint sorry , mein post sollte dem vantage gelten.


----------



## Cash (27. Mai 2010)

Werte PC Games User!!

Vorweg einmal ich komme aus der Consolenfraktion und wurde durch einen Freund auf Spiele wie CoD4 und BadCompany2 aufmerksam.(Ich hab ned wirklich eine Ahnung von PC`s)

Aufgrund dessen habe ich mir einen PC zusammengestellt und heute einen Benchmark 3DMark06 drüber laufen lassen wobei ich da schon bei meinem "Problem" wäre.

Mein Computer

Thermaltake Element T
Core i7 920 4x2,67Ghz(H50 Wasserkühlung)
2x Asus EAH 5870 1GB(Crossfire)
8GB DDR3 Ram Corsair glaube 1033
Motherboard Asus P6T SE
750GB Samsung Festplatte 7200U/min

Und bei 3D Mark 06 komme ich auf 18202Punkte mein Freund meinte das sei viel zu wenig und ich soll mich mal in einem Forum anmelden wo sich die Leute besser auskennen mit Crossfire als er.Ich denke ich bin hier richtig.

Ach ja durch Google bin ich auf die Idee gebracht worden im Geräte Manager nachzuschauen ob beide Karten erkannt werden und das ist der fall.Treiber sind auch Aktuell und bei ATI Catalist wird auch Crossfire erkannt.

Seit ihr der Meinung das die Punkte dem System entsprechen?!Oder rennt nur eine Karte.

mfg

Ps.: Computer ist nicht übertaktet. Und auch wenn das nicht hier her passt bei Mark Vantage Basic habe ich "nur" 7413Punkte.


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. Mai 2010)

Lad dir doch bitte mal GPU-Z runter und mach nen Screenshot davon  Ich vermute, dass schlicht und einfach Crossfire aus ist, wobei selbst mit einer Karte im Vantage die Punkte viel zu wenig wären.

Benchst du auf den Standardsettings (auch auf 1280x1024) oder hast du was umgestellt?


----------



## Cash (27. Mai 2010)

Das war mein Vantage Ergebnis mit den Settings habe aber nur das Basic von der PCGH.


mfg


----------



## True Monkey (27. Mai 2010)

^^das ist der *PC* mark Vantage und nicht der* 3D* mark Vantage


----------



## Cash (27. Mai 2010)

Aber habe ich bei 3dmark06 bei 1280x1024 framrate: optimal mit meinem system nicht auch zu wenig punkte?!

mfg


----------



## True Monkey (27. Mai 2010)

^^Sehe ich das richtig ...dein Core ist auf stock ?

Dann passt das schon denn im 06er schafft dein Core noch nicht mal eine Karte bei den Takt auszufahren ...geschweige den zwei 

Aber in Games ist das gleich ganz anders da du alles auf Max stellen kannst und dein Sys dann nicht einbricht.
Deine Punktzahl im 06er steigt mit erhöhung des CPU Taktes ennorm an ...bevor deine Karten bremsen brauchst du schon Ln2 um den nötigen Takt zu erreichen 

Als Bsp ...auf dem selben Board wie deins ...i7 930i @ stock mit 5770er = 16000 P ......CF mit zwie 5770er = 18900

Und jetzt i7 bei 4,6 Ghz CF mit zwei 5770er




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cash (27. Mai 2010)

Bitte ganz kurz noch was ist Stock und was ist Ln2?!

Ich will meine CPU eh übertakten aber leider habe ich null ahnung davon angeblich sind ja locker 3,2-3,6Ghz drinnen deswegen hab ich mir auch keinen i7 960 gekauft.

mfg


----------



## Stingray93 (27. Mai 2010)

Mal ein kleiner Vergleich:
ALLES @ Stock!
Stock 5870 vs. Stock 5850!
Kein großer Unterschied ^^

(Man beachte den schönen Score der 5850 )


----------



## True Monkey (27. Mai 2010)

Stock bedeutet Standarttakt ...und Ln2 ist Flüssigstickstoff womit ich meine CPU kühle um so einen Takt nutzen zu können 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wohlgemerkt das ist nur eine 5870er


----------



## Cash (27. Mai 2010)

Also wenn ich mein CPUZ mit dem vorgänger vergleiche frage ich mich wie ich die volt erhöhen kann und wie ich auf den corespeed und multiplikator komme.

Weil das ist ja die gleiche cpu oder nicht?!

mfg


----------



## Stingray93 (27. Mai 2010)

Was die paar Mhz  doch so alles bringen  Knapp 10.000 Punkte mehr 

Nein ist nicht die gleiche CPU!
Du kannst den Multi nicht erhöhen.
Schau mal hier im CPU OC Unterforum, dort ist eine Anleitung zum übertakten zu finden 

Edit:
Bei deinem Screen befindet sich deine CPU im Stromsparmodus  Sobald du ein Programm startest sollte er sich auf 2,67 bzw 2,8 Ghz hochtakten.


----------



## True Monkey (27. Mai 2010)

^^Nein ...das ist ein XE mit freien Multi 

Und komm jetzt nicht auf dumme gedanken wegen dem Vcore .....ich kühle mit Ln2 (-160 °)


----------



## Cash (27. Mai 2010)

Ein wenig kenn ich mich schon aus ich meinte deine cpu stingray!!!

Die ist aber schon die gleiche oder?!

mfg


----------



## Stingray93 (27. Mai 2010)

Cash schrieb:


> Ein wenig kenn ich mich schon aus ich meinte deine cpu stingray!!!
> 
> Die ist aber schon die gleiche oder?!
> 
> mfg



Jop das ist die gleiche 
Wie gesagt, deine befindet sich auf dem Bild gerade im Stromsparmodus!
Wenn du ein Programm startest, sollte sie sich automatisch hochtakten


----------



## Cash (27. Mai 2010)

Starte jetzt 3dmark vantage liefer gleich die ergebnisse

mfg


----------



## Cash (27. Mai 2010)

Geht nicht da brauch ich irgend einen register code.

Warum kann ich das downloaden aber nicht abspielen.

mfg


----------



## D3N$0 (28. Mai 2010)

Hm da muss noch mehr zu holen sein...


----------



## Stingray93 (28. Mai 2010)

D3N$0 schrieb:


> Hm da muss noch mehr zu holen sein...



Übertakte deine Graka mal ein wenig  sollte noch etwas bringen.


----------



## D3N$0 (28. Mai 2010)

Naja ich würde mal sagen ein ganz klarewr Fall von CPU limitierung, bzw AMD CPUs gehen im 3D Mark einfach besch... 
Und bei den Karten geht leider auch nicht mehr


----------



## Cash (28. Mai 2010)

Bitte wie heißt diese coole sidebar die du da installiert hast?!

mfg


----------



## Stingray93 (29. Mai 2010)

Das sind einzelne Gadgets 
Das hat hier im Thread aber nichts zu suchen!
Schreib ihm einfach eine PM wenn du Sachen wissen willst...hier geht es um den 3D Mark 06!


----------



## Kami84 (30. Mai 2010)

Hab heute das erste mal n Benchmark gemacht...

ich habe jetzt 13296 Punkte.... jetzt meine frage ob das OK ist oder schlecht!?!?!?! hab davon nämlich keinen plan. Und mein sys ist auch net grad das neuste.


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. Mai 2010)

^^Mit der Graka bezogen auf deinen Prozi ja, der bremmst in dem Benchmark doch sehr arg, in Bezug auf die meisten Spiele sollte es dort aber bisschen anders aussehen


----------



## Kami84 (31. Mai 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Mit der Graka bezogen auf deinen Prozi ja, der bremmst in dem Benchmark doch sehr arg, in Bezug auf die meisten Spiele sollte es dort aber bisschen anders aussehen




Das hab ich mir schon fast gedacht  Der CPU mach laut Benchmark 6663 punkte.

BC und MW2 laufen aber flüssig und ich hab sonst auch keine Probleme.
Naja kommt ja sowieso bald n Phenom^^


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. Mai 2010)

^^Na das der CPU Score wirklich 6663 Punkte ausspuckt, bei einem E6600 @ 3,2GHz mag ich jetzt aber nicht wirklich glauben, da bist bestimmt in der Zeile verrutscht, oder?

Hier mal zum Vergleich ein Q9650 @ 3,3GHz mit einer GTX 275 unter XP:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

CPU Score: 5543


----------



## Schrotti (31. Mai 2010)

6600 CPU Punkte erreiche ich im 2006er Bench mit einem i7 860 auf 4,2GHz.

Ein E6600 bei ~3,55GHz kommt auf ~3000 Punkte laut diesem Bench -> ORB - Compare


----------



## Jan565 (31. Mai 2010)

Mein 2. bei seinem ersten mal über 10.000Pkt. Hätte ich da besseren Ram drinne, würden da denk ich mal 12-13k drinne sein können.


----------



## Schrotti (31. Mai 2010)

Soviel macht RAM nicht aus (jedenfalls keine 2000-3000 Punkte).


----------



## Stingray93 (31. Mai 2010)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Mein 2. bei seinem ersten mal über 10.000Pkt. Hätte ich da besseren Ram drinne, würden da denk ich mal 12-13k drinne sein können.



Besserer Ram würde fast nichts bringen 
Max. 300Punkte wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Jan565 (31. Mai 2010)

Stingray93 schrieb:


> Besserer Ram würde fast nichts bringen
> Max. 300Punkte wenn überhaupt.



Das meine ich auch nicht, aber mit besserem Ram kann ich die CPU weiter übertakten. Das board ist auf ein FSB von 1600 spezifiziert und da ist die CPU noch weit von weg. Besseren Ram würde mir mehr FSB geben.


----------



## Stingray93 (1. Juni 2010)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Das meine ich auch nicht, aber mit besserem Ram kann ich die CPU weiter übertakten. Das board ist auf ein FSB von 1600 spezifiziert und da ist die CPU noch weit von weg. Besseren Ram würde mir mehr FSB geben.



Ah ok


----------



## Kami84 (1. Juni 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Na das der CPU Score wirklich 6663 Punkte ausspuckt, bei einem E6600 @ 3,2GHz mag ich jetzt aber nicht wirklich glauben, da bist bestimmt in der Zeile verrutscht, oder?
> 
> Hier mal zum Vergleich ein Q9650 @ 3,3GHz mit einer GTX 275 unter XP:
> 
> ...



Ja kann gut möglich sein 

Ich mach nochmal n durchlauf und poste dann das ergebnis.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (1. Juni 2010)

Hab ne feine 8800GT im Singleslotdesign ergattern können .....
Schade das ich keine stärkere CPU mehr hier habe ....


----------



## Stingray93 (1. Juni 2010)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Hab ne feine 8800GT im Singleslotdesign ergattern können .....
> Schade das ich keine stärkere CPU mehr hier habe ....



Das nenn ich mal niedrige Latenzen beim Ram


----------



## -Masterchief- (1. Juni 2010)

Okay ich habe unter Luft folgendes Ergebniss : 

21299 Punkte mit meinem Phenom2 @ 4Ghz
.....
EDIT: HD5850^^


----------



## RiDdIcK112 (2. Juni 2010)

Mein altes System alles unter H²O.

C2D E6850 / 260GTX / ASUS P5KC / 2GB DDR2 OCZ

Gruß


----------



## -Masterchief- (2. Juni 2010)

Jetzt nochmal nur besser : 
meine HD5850 in Action  PS: Es geht noch mehr !


----------



## Schrotti (5. Juni 2010)

Das ist aber schlapp für eine 5850 in 1024x768.


----------



## PCTom (5. Juni 2010)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Das ist aber schlapp für eine 5850 in 1024x768.



hmm mogeln über die auflösung


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. Juni 2010)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Das ist aber schlapp für eine 5850 in 1024x768.


Ja ich hab ja zudem Zeitpunt kein LN2 denn unter Luft geht nicht viel mehr ...
Vor allem wg dem Phenom2^^


----------



## Hendrix !!! (7. Juni 2010)

Habe kein Bild von RAM Takt wen es stört mach ich es noch mal ? Ist aber Standarte  

sind mein CPU punkte gut ?

Über mein Karte will ich nichts hören.


----------



## DC1984 (8. Juni 2010)

So, hier mal meine 5870 auf Sockel 775


----------



## eXitus64 (8. Juni 2010)

Mein Dell XPS schafft noch immer stolze 2736 Punkte *lol 

ORB - Result Analyzer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dbpaule (8. Juni 2010)

Ich mach mal wieder mit. Nachdem ich meine zwei HD4890er Toxic verkauft hab, hab ich heute mal meine HD5850 etwas getrieben. Ohne Spannungserhöhung schafft die stabil 887/1218MHz. Der Core i7 @ 4,4GHz tut den Rest 

LG, Paule


----------



## True Monkey (9. Juni 2010)

Zwei 88er und alles auf *stock* --CPU,rams ,grakas 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (9. Juni 2010)

@True
auf Stock sind das schon 2 Punkte Hexa


----------



## True Monkey (9. Juni 2010)

^^Wenn ich heute noch den 420er Radi ans laufen bekomme teste ich auch noch mal nicht auf Stock


----------



## Ü50 (9. Juni 2010)

Also ist F auch egal muss nicht B sein


----------



## True Monkey (9. Juni 2010)

^^Wie gut der Core ist kommt noch auf sobald er das erste mal kaltgemacht wird


----------



## Communicator (10. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Zwei 88er und alles auf *stock* --CPU,rams ,grakas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mit PhysX, kannste das nochmal ohne PhysX machen ?? Interessiert mich mal. Danke.

Gruß.


----------



## ich558 (10. Juni 2010)

Alter Verwalter der Glufi geht ja ab  Bin schon gespannt wenn der auf 4+Ghz läuft^^


----------



## 8800 GT (10. Juni 2010)

Communicator schrieb:


> Mit PhysX, kannste das nochmal ohne PhysX machen ?? Interessiert mich mal. Danke.
> 
> Gruß.


PhysX hat beim 06er nix zu sagen


----------



## True Monkey (10. Juni 2010)

Communicator schrieb:


> Mit PhysX, kannste das nochmal ohne PhysX machen ?? Interessiert mich mal. Danke.
> Gruß.


 
macht keinen Unterschied im 06er

Mal ein wenig mehr CPU takt ...rest immer noch stock




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Juni 2010)

Tja, scheinst ja dieses Mal glücklicherweise nicht sone Takt-Gurke wie deinen 965er erwischt zu haben... 
Ich kann dich mit meinem Setup grade so schlagen  Auf nem i7 hab ich allerdings mit einer Karte schon 3000 Punkte mehr als hier ^^

Und dann noch mal einer mit Alltagssettings auf höchsten Einstellungen.

Da man es nicht sofort erkennt, sag ichs nochmal extra, es sind 2 Grakas


----------



## True Monkey (11. Juni 2010)

*Hust* ....soll ich mal zwei 57*50*er nehmen ....und das mit der Gurke 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrotti (11. Juni 2010)

Finde ich auch schwach dafür das es zwei 5850er sein sollen.

Ich habe mit *einer* 5850 schon mehr Punkte gehabt als du mit zweien @Masterchief.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Juni 2010)

jepp ....ich habe mit einer auch mehr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der blaue blitz (11. Juni 2010)

@true 
kannst du auch die zwei 260ger mit vantage benchen?


----------



## True Monkey (11. Juni 2010)

Klar ...kommt gleich ...ich muss nur mal Platten umstecken und Treiber draufhauen .

Solange ärger ich dich mal im 06er 

Grakas stock 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (11. Juni 2010)

Heißt das, dass selbst eine 260er von z.B einem i7@ stock ausgebremst wird?
So viele Punkte mit einer 260er@ stock habe ich nämlich noch nie gesehen


----------



## der blaue blitz (11. Juni 2010)

na toll
das wird ja ein lustiger abend, für Dich.
ne krass alter da komme ich nicht mal hin wenn ich meine cpu, irgendwie auf 4,3+ bringe, hin!!!


----------



## True Monkey (11. Juni 2010)

ich558 schrieb:


> So viele Punkte mit einer 260er@ stock habe ich nämlich noch nie gesehen


 
das sind zwei 

Aber ich bench mal nach dem Fussball nur eine


----------



## Schrotti (11. Juni 2010)

der blaue blitz schrieb:


> na toll
> das wird ja ein lustiger abend, für Dich.
> ne krass alter da komme ich nicht mal hin wenn ich meine cpu, irgendwie auf 4,3+ bringe, hin!!!



Nix CPU.

Zieh einfach (ich weiß das sagt sich so einfach) die GPU über die 800MHz.

Womit kühlst du?


----------



## ich558 (11. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> das sind zwei
> 
> Aber ich bench mal nach dem Fussball nur eine



 mobiles Internet ist halt manchmal nicht ganz übersichtlich (vorallem PCGH)


----------



## der blaue blitz (11. Juni 2010)

@schrotti
wie nix CPU???
die graka mit referenzkühler 
cpu mit scythe mugen 2
schau mal hier 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-2741-picture41503-3dmark-3-6-ghz-sli-oc.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...7-2741-picture40808-3dmark06-4ghz-260sli.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...7-2741-picture43900-4ghz-3dmark06-hd5870.html


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Juni 2010)

Warum können einen die Leute hier nicht einfach mal posten lassen, ohne gleich 27 andere Benches von sich selbst reinzuschmeißen, um zu zeigen, dass das eigene System doch viel besser ist.
Ich schaffs auch mit einer 5850 auf 27.8k, wenn ein i7 dahinter sitzt. 

Zeigt lieber mal 58xxer Benches mit 775er Systemen, wenns schon sein muss. 

Übrigens darf ich noch erwähnen, dass das nur ein Benchmark ist?


----------



## Stingray93 (12. Juni 2010)

Mal ein wenig getestet...nix dolles
Cpu auf 3,98Ghz
Eine 5870 @ Stock


----------



## JonnyB1989 (13. Juni 2010)

Mein Core i7 @ 4 Ghz und meine limitierende GTX 280.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (13. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> das sind zwei
> 
> Aber ich bench mal nach dem Fussball nur eine



Fußball ist um...Und nun???----------->wo bleibste......


----------



## True Monkey (13. Juni 2010)

fange gerade an ...moment 

Hier mal ein altes Ergebniss was ich toppen will




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (13. Juni 2010)

Ok, jetzt will ich auch mal...moment bitte...

Edit: Da ich gerade in fahrt bin haue ich den Vantage einfach mit rinn...

06er lief mit i7 920 @ 3800Mhz und Vantage nur mit 3400mhz...Gtx 295 mit 675Chip 1574 Shader und 1270Mhz Speichertakt...

Na True was sagste???......


----------



## Stingray93 (13. Juni 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt will ich auch mal...moment bitte...
> 
> Edit: Da ich gerade in fahrt bin haue ich den Vantage einfach mit rinn...
> 
> ...



Lol, wieso machst du ein Bild von deinem Monitor?^^


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (13. Juni 2010)

Weil wenn ich mit "Druck" nen Bild machen will es aus Grund XXX nicht dort einzufügen geht...frag mich nicht warum...kann sein weil ich die Tastatur auf "Gaming" Programiert habe...das die Drucktaste nun was anderes bedeutet desshalb.


----------



## True Monkey (13. Juni 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Na True was sagste???......


 
Ich sage mal das du im Vantage Phsik X anhast ...und ich dein ergebniss mit zwei 5770er mal toppe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stingray93 (13. Juni 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Weil wenn ich mit "Druck" nen Bild machen will es aus Grund XXX nicht dort einzufügen geht...frag mich nicht warum...kann sein weil ich die Tastatur auf "Gaming" Programiert habe...das die Drucktaste nun was anderes bedeutet desshalb.



Dann nehm das Snipping tool von Vista bzw 7 
einfach bei der Suche eingeben "Snipping"


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (13. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich sage mal das du im Vantage Phsik X anhast ...und ich dein ergebniss mit zwei 5770er mal toppe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ääähähhhm ja hatte ich......ABER mein i7 lief nur mit 3400Mhz...gilt das als Ausrede!?!?!?

Und zudem würdest du auch nen dickeren "Run" mit 2 x Geforce 4 Ti hinlegen......deine Benches zählen bei mir nicht...du bist halt einfach der Hardwarequäler no.1......


----------



## der blaue blitz (13. Juni 2010)

ja so siehts aus....

hier mal drei von mir True, ich glaub da geht ncht mehr viel bei mir.
vlt probiere ich doch noch mal die 4,3 oder so???
will mehr....

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...3dmark06-4ghz-260sli-ht-physx-off-gpu-oc.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...5541-3dmark06-4ghz-260sli-ht-physx-off-2.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...e45540-3dmark06-4ghz-260sli-ht-off-physy.html


----------



## der blaue blitz (13. Juni 2010)

dann lösch ich den mal sonst wäre das ein doppelpost
sorry

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...e45540-3dmark06-4ghz-260sli-ht-off-physy.html


----------



## Bl1zz4rd (13. Juni 2010)

Schöne Zahl 

Ich will mehr^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Juni 2010)

Ich hau gleich nochmal meinen guten alten E84er rein, prügel den auf 4.8GHz und gucke mal, ob ich meine 24600 Punkte (Q9550@4.2GHz) toppen kann  Bei meiner alten 4870x2 hat das sogar funktioniert


----------



## der blaue blitz (13. Juni 2010)

26k und es geht noch weiter.....

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...uer-i7-2741-picture45691-3dmark06-4-2ghz.html


----------



## dbpaule (14. Juni 2010)

Die 26k hab ich mit ner HD5850 erreicht, die ich ohne Vmod übertaktet hab. Bin mal gespannt, wie weit ich die dann mit dem Spitfire hochziehen kann.

LG, Paule


----------



## Homie91 (14. Juni 2010)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Finde ich auch schwach dafür das es zwei 5850er sein sollen.
> 
> Ich habe mit *einer* 5850 schon mehr Punkte gehabt als du mit zweien @Masterchief.



Hast aber nicht mal auf die Auflösung geachtet ne


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Juni 2010)

So, hier die versprochenen Scores mit dem Dual. GPUs auf Standard, weil GPU OCing in dem Zusammenhang nicht mehr richtig funktioniert hat und im Endeffekt grade mal 50 Punkte mehr zur Folge hatte. CPU Limit ftw...

PS: Was meint ihr? i7 920 @ 4.4GHz + 2x5850, sind damit 30k drin?


----------



## kress (15. Juni 2010)

Im 3dmark06 schaffst du mit nem i7 @4,4ghz und einer starken 5850 wohl schon an die 30k. Mehr Kerne und mehr Takt sollten da ordentlich was bringen.


----------



## Xion4 (15. Juni 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Im 3dmark06 schaffst du mit nem i7 @4,4ghz und einer starken 5850 wohl schon an die 30k. Mehr Kerne und mehr Takt sollten da ordentlich was bringen.



Definitiv nicht, ich habe noch nichtmal nen Bench mit einer HD 5870 gesehen der die 30k knackt.



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> So, hier die versprochenen Scores mit dem  Dual. GPUs auf Standard, weil GPU OCing in dem Zusammenhang nicht mehr  richtig funktioniert hat und im Endeffekt grade mal 50 Punkte mehr zur  Folge hatte. CPU Limit ftw...
> 
> PS: Was meint ihr? i7 920 @ 4.4GHz + 2x5850, sind damit 30k drin?




Könnte durchaus machbar sein, aber darfst dafür auch gerne mehr als 4,4Ghz anlegen


----------



## kress (15. Juni 2010)

"An die 30k" meinte ich jetz so etwas zwischen 27-28k. 
Die Intel i7 Cpu's machen ordentlich Punkte, siehe i7 @4,x Ghz + 8800gt hier im Thread.


----------



## dbpaule (15. Juni 2010)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Definitiv nicht, ich habe noch nichtmal nen Bench mit einer HD 5870 gesehen der die 30k knackt.



Wohl eher doch. Mich verwundert doch recht stark, dass ich mit einer HD5850 ohne Vmod auf fast 27k komme. Mit Vmod werd ichs nicht probieren, obwohl ich den Spitfire und VRM5 drauf hab. Ist mir einfach nix. Ich weiß zumindest aus Erfahrung, dass eine zweite Karte mit starkem Prozessor, vielleicht 15-20% mehr 3D-Mark-Punkte bringen. So wars schon mit meinen beiden HD4890er. Einzeln mit nem Core i7 @ 4,4GHz erreichte ich 22,5k. Im Doppel mit GPU/RAM @ 1050/1100 28,6k. Demnach also keine große Steigerung. 

Bei masterchief79 liegts tatsächlich an der CPU... 44xx CPU-Punkte sind im Vergleich zu fast üblichen 7000+ recht mager. Aber im Grunde braucht mans ja eh nicht  Daher hab ich auch meine stromfressenden HD4890er verkauft!

Bin gespannt, ob jemand mit einer GPU bald die 30k knackt. Oder ists schon passiert?

LG, Paule


----------



## kress (15. Juni 2010)

Unter Dice oder LN2 bestimmt, unter Luft oder Wakü vielleicht, wenn auch nur knapp.


----------



## Xion4 (15. Juni 2010)

dbpaule schrieb:


> Wohl eher doch. Mich verwundert doch recht stark, dass ich mit einer HD5850 ohne Vmod auf fast 27k komme. Mit Vmod werd ichs nicht probieren, obwohl ich den Spitfire und VRM5 drauf hab. Ist mir einfach nix. Ich weiß zumindest aus Erfahrung, dass eine zweite Karte mit starkem Prozessor, vielleicht 15-20% mehr 3D-Mark-Punkte bringen. So wars schon mit meinen beiden HD4890er. Einzeln mit nem Core i7 @ 4,4GHz erreichte ich 22,5k. Im Doppel mit GPU/RAM @ 1050/1100 28,6k. Demnach also keine große Steigerung.
> 
> Bei masterchief79 liegts tatsächlich an der CPU... 44xx CPU-Punkte sind im Vergleich zu fast üblichen 7000+ recht mager. Aber im Grunde braucht mans ja eh nicht  Daher hab ich auch meine stromfressenden HD4890er verkauft!
> 
> ...



DU, bitte ganz lesen: kress hat gesagt mit EINER HD 5850, das es mit zwei HD 5850 klappt hab ich nie bezweifelt.



kress schrieb:


> "An die 30k" meinte ich jetz so etwas zwischen  27-28k.
> Die Intel i7 Cpu's machen ordentlich Punkte, siehe i7 @4,x Ghz + 8800gt  hier im Thread.




Naja, an die 30k sind bei mir 29k aufwärts, denn von 27-28k ists ein Riesenschritt zu den 30k. Ich visier für mich auch die 28k an, vielleicht ein wneig mehr...im Herbst kommen 2 Lightnings zum Einsatz, hoffe ich, dann sollen 32-33k fallen...


----------



## kress (15. Juni 2010)

> Wohl eher doch. Mich verwundert doch recht stark, dass ich mit *einer* HD5850 ohne Vmod auf fast 27k komme



Ist der Screenshot hier schon drinne?


----------



## Jan565 (15. Juni 2010)

True hat es schon geschafft mit einer 5850 und einem i7@ 4,6 die 26k zu knacken. Er hatte damit schon 26302 errreicht. Ich denke die 27k sind möglich. Man muss halt nur noch ihrgendwo den Takt her bekommen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. Juni 2010)

kress schrieb:


> "An die 30k" meinte ich jetz so etwas zwischen 27-28k.
> Die Intel i7 Cpu's machen ordentlich Punkte, siehe i7 @4,x Ghz + 8800gt hier im Thread.


                          True hat es schon geschafft mit einer 5850 und einem i7@ 4,6  die 26k zu knacken. Er hatte damit schon 26302 errreicht. Ich denke die  27k sind möglich. Man muss halt nur noch ihrgendwo den Takt her  bekommen.         
Das hab ich bereits geschafft ^^
Kann aber die zweite GPU kaum bis gar nicht OCen, daher wirds wahrscheinlich etwas knapp mit den 30k. Außerdem etwas warten, bis der Rechner wieder zur Verfügung ist, ist auch noch angesagt.

Drüber macht leider das Board zu (auch bei 1.45V auf der NB). Liegt wahrscheinlich an der Vollbestückung mit 12GB Ram..


----------



## True Monkey (15. Juni 2010)

*hust* ...kennt ihr schon den screen von mir 

5770er CF 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das ist noch nicht einmal mein Gulfi


----------



## kress (15. Juni 2010)

Nice one True. 
So wie immer. 
Was reißt denn der Gulftown+5850 oc?


----------



## True Monkey (15. Juni 2010)

^^kann ich nicht sagen ...habe momentan keine da 

Aber zwei 260er sind auch ganz nice 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juni 2010)

Zwei 5770 sind besser als zwei GTX 260?
Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht.


----------



## True Monkey (15. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Zwei 5770 sind besser als zwei GTX 260?
> Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht.


 
Und das sogar mit "nur" 8 Threads ...aber die 260er sind auf stock


----------



## Holger15 (15. Juni 2010)

Ich schaff mit meiner 5850 auch nur 24k Punkte, dürfte aber am limitierenden i5 750 liegen ^^

Aber das höchste mit einer war um die 33000 Punkte

Hier: Cische-Jungle's 33515 marks 3Dmark 2006 run with Radeon HD 5850 @ 1155/1200MHz


----------



## kress (15. Juni 2010)

Ja gut, es geht hier denk ich mal nicht um Ln2 oder Dice sonder Luft/Wakü denk ich.^^


----------



## True Monkey (15. Juni 2010)

hehe ...soll ich euch mal schocken 

4850er CF 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. Juni 2010)

Guck dir doch den Post vor deinem noch mal ganz genau an  Die 4850er reissen fast gar nix, aber ein i7 auf 4.8GHz macht schon ein bisschen was aus  
Schockt mich nu nich wirklich


----------



## kress (15. Juni 2010)

Gehn die nicht weiter als 675/1160?
Ich hab meine benchstable @730/1130, da dürftest nochmal ordentlich Punkte holen.^^
Ist halt ne Gainward Golden Sample die schon auf 700/1100 läuft.^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Und das sogar mit "nur" 8 Threads ...aber die 260er sind auf stock


 
Mich würde bei sowas mal interessieren, wie groß der Punkteunterschied XP in Win2k Optik gegen Sieben in Aero Glass ist.


----------



## Agr9550 (18. Juni 2010)

irgendwie is der wurm bei mir drin 

zumindest hab ich das gefühl wenn ich anderen scores anschaue 

26k bei
4,5ghz
1100/1373mhz

cpu score sind 7773points,rest steht ja auf dem screen

kommt mir irgendwie sau mager vor oder spinn ich einfach nur ?!

beim 3D 05 sind 33935


----------



## chillinmitch (18. Juni 2010)

Also ich weiss es auch nicht genau.
Da muss auf jeden fall mehr gehen. Das schafft ja meine 5850 locker. 
Irgendwas muss da bremsen.
Probier vlt. mal nen älteren treiber (9.12).


----------



## Stingray93 (18. Juni 2010)

chillinmitch schrieb:


> Also ich weiss es auch nicht genau.
> Da muss auf jeden fall mehr gehen. Das schafft ja meine 5850 locker.
> Irgendwas muss da bremsen.
> Probier vlt. mal nen älteren treiber (9.12).


Könntest auch mal den neuen 10.6er probieren.
Finde die punkte recht ordentlich  Habe mit einer 5870 @ stock + i7 @ 4ghz nur 24k


----------



## Ü50 (18. Juni 2010)

Hier mal meine 5770er. ist nicht viel, sieht aber gut aus


----------



## Agr9550 (18. Juni 2010)

Stingray93 schrieb:


> Könntest auch mal den neuen 10.6er probieren.
> Finde die punkte recht ordentlich  Habe mit einer 5870 @ stock + i7 @ 4ghz nur 24k


 
is mittem 10.6 
ganz ehrlich ich hab gefühl da bremst was weil im vantage is meine points ausbeute mit den stettings irgendwie besser


----------



## Stingray93 (19. Juni 2010)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> is mittem 10.6
> ganz ehrlich ich hab gefühl da bremst was weil im vantage is meine points ausbeute mit den stettings irgendwie besser



Ich meinte auch chillinmitch , der nutzt den 10.3er


----------



## mrmouse (20. Juni 2010)

Sersn,

seit Wochen schau ich in den Thread immerwieder rein.
In letzter Zeit seit ihr ja mit einer oder mehreren 5850 gut abgegangen 
Das hat mich gereizt, zu schauen was bei mir geht, aber ihr mit euren i7, 12 Thread´s CPU´s  
Leider sitzt der Kühler nedmal richtig  (bekomm die tage neues mobo, deswegen bau ich den kühler garned gscheid hin)

Q6600 @ 3,48Ghz
Biostar TPower I45
2GB OCZ Reaper @ 1044Mhz
5850 @ 1010/1300 @ 1,225V

Echt madiges ergebniss xD
Warte bis es draußen kühl ist und neues mobo da ist, dann sollten 21-22K evtl drinsein mit 3,9Ghz oder so.

Haut rein Jungs, 

MfG Mouse


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. Juni 2010)

Das Graka OC hätteste dir glaub ich sparen können ^^ Nette Werte aber, meine macht denselben Takt nur mit 1.35V Spannung...


----------



## Thudslug (20. Juni 2010)

habe auch mal gestet :

Phenom II x6 1055t @ 3,5ghz
4GB Ripjaws @ 9.0-9-9-24
XFX 5770 @ 925/1310

ist das noch im Bereich wo man sagen kann ist ok für das system?
oder wieviel punkte müsste ich erreichen?


----------



## D3N$0 (20. Juni 2010)

Hm ich würde sagen das passt.

Bei mir bremmst einfach die CPU 
Naja ist ja zum Glück nur in Bechmarks so, in Games läuft alles 1a


----------



## Stingray93 (23. Juni 2010)

D3N$0 schrieb:


> Hm ich würde sagen das passt.
> 
> Bei mir bremmst einfach die CPU
> Naja ist ja zum Glück nur in Bechmarks so, in Games läuft alles 1a



Deine CPU bremst da nix 
Die Pro Takt Leistung ist bei Intel einfach höher.


----------



## xX jens Xx (24. Juni 2010)

Von mir auch mal was Neues


----------



## Ossus (26. Juni 2010)

So, jetzt bin ich mal dran

System:
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T@ 3,725 GHz
GPU: MSI Radeon HD 5850 OC 765/1125 MHz
RAM: Patriot Sector 5 DDR3-1333
Mainboard: Asus Crosshair IV Formula




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So das wars.

Mfg Ossus


----------



## pagani-s (26. Juni 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ins-3087-picture46910-3dmark06-mit-3-6ghz.jpg


----------



## True Monkey (29. Juni 2010)

2 Karten a 40 € auf dem gebr. Markt. 

2x 8800 GT 512 mb 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU ........ein wenig teurer


----------



## kress (30. Juni 2010)

Jo True, wieviel Punkte schaffst du denn mit einer High-End Graka (5870/gtx480) oder vergleichbarem?

Fallen da die 30k Punkte?


----------



## Lyran (30. Juni 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Jo True, wieviel Punkte schaffst du denn mit einer High-End Graka (5870/gtx480) oder vergleichbarem?
> 
> Fallen da die 30k Punkte?



29561
28252


----------



## True Monkey (30. Juni 2010)

^^Am WE kommen mal zwei 285er dran 

@Lyran 

Die Ergebnisse sind nur mit 8 Threads ......inzwischen habe ich vier mehr


----------



## prost (30. Juni 2010)

Das hier ist mal mit meiner gtx260 und nem i7 @4...


----------



## kress (30. Juni 2010)

Jo wollt grad sagen, da wurde noch mit dem Quad-Core gebencht.^^
Mit dem Hexa geht wohl mehr.


----------



## True Monkey (30. Juni 2010)

Mal zwei kleine 88er GTS 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agr9550 (30. Juni 2010)

true haste zufällig den score bei FUTUREm. hochgeladen 
würde gern ma die einzelenen scores sehn Cpu wie sm 2.0 sm3.0 (kannste auch gern posten)

score is top,meiner is kacke deshalb frag ich mich gerade was bei mir die luftabschnürrt


----------



## kress (30. Juni 2010)

Steht doch dabei beim Post.

Cpu Score 10k 
sm 2.0 12k 
sm 3.0 11k


----------



## True Monkey (30. Juni 2010)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> true haste zufällig den score bei FUTUREm. hochgeladen


 
nööp ...ist nur ein Vorab test unter Wakü ....am WE Dice


----------



## Agr9550 (30. Juni 2010)

ich sags dir 06 hasst mich

03 05 vantage,hab ich die points was ich haben sollte mit meinem tri cf, 06 hab ich die totale schrott points egal ob mit 3.8ghz 4.0 4.2 4.5

höchste waren 30k mit 4.5ghz 
und du hast 28k mit 2 50euro karten


----------



## True Monkey (30. Juni 2010)

^^Mit zwei 5770 habe ich knapp unter 30 K .....und das war mit einem 965 XE


----------



## Agr9550 (30. Juni 2010)

siehst genau das mein ich 
ich schmeiss die tage nun vista komplett runter und install alles nochmal 
da is nämlich ganz brutal der wurm drin


----------



## mrmouse (1. Juli 2010)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> siehst genau das mein ich
> ich schmeiss die tage nun vista komplett runter und install alles nochmal
> da is nämlich ganz brutal der wurm drin



Wenn du ne HD rumliegen hast die ned brauchst, würde ich dir ne "bench-hd" empfehlen  umstecken und ready^^

MfG Mouse


----------



## Agr9550 (1. Juli 2010)

ja aber das löst ja trotzdem ned mein problem weisste,der aktuelle 3D06 rekord is auch mit vista 32bit,also muss das bei mir auch gehen,klar komm ich ned an den ran aber es zeigt immerhin das es mit vista gehen muss und das regt mich saumässig auf !

ich komm mit ach und krach gerade mal auf nen score von 2x 8800 gts bzw 2x 5770 und das mit nem tri cf gespann (5870 + 5970) 

weisst das is wie du kaufst dir nen ferrari wirst auf der landstrasse von nem toyota abgeledert und in der werkstatt sagt man dir dann "kauf dir doch nen lambo. *evtll* klappts mit dem" 

das sind keine 1000points die mir fehlen sondern ich ruckel im ersten test mit adv 70fps durch und im 2te das selbe spiel,im vantage hab ich adv 110fps  

da fragt man sich berechtigt wie kann bei einem bench der älter is 40fps verloren gehen und WO GEHEN DIESE HIN,machen die mittag,gehen die ein mit der soundkarte saufen oder was is da los

hier hab den nun extra mal gesub. (3D 06 is frisch aufgespielt und der download von futurmark selbe sprich BASIC version 1.2,hab auch noch 1.1 als adv version wollt aber auf nr sicher gehn hätte ja auch sein können das einfach meine 1.1 adv version spinnt)

cpu: 3.8ghz (kp warum futurmark nur noch 2,9ghz anzeigt)
ram: 7-7-7-24 1600MHz
gpus: 3x 725MHz/1000MHz (5870 is runtergetaktet auf  die 5970iger settings,es laufen auch alle gpu´s, hab nen 2 screens somit hab ichgpuz 3mal öffnen können und beobachten können was beim bench passiert)
ORB - Compare


und hier im anschluß direkt nen vantage im XTREME perfor. modus laufen lassen 
mit den selben settings (sind meine 24/7 settings) im perf. modus schaff ich 30k bei den settings 

ORB - Compare


----------



## Kil1er (1. Juli 2010)

Ist es mormal, dass ich mit nem i5 750 @ 3,00 GHz beim CPU-Test von 3D Mark 06 nur ~ 3 FPS hab???


----------



## prost (1. Juli 2010)

> Ist es mormal, dass ich mit nem i5 750 @ 3,00 GHz beim CPU-Test von 3D Mark 06 nur ~ 3 FPS hab???


Absolut normal. Ich glaub die höchsten fps die man bei dem test kriegen kann sind ~7 mit nem 980X


----------



## fpsJunkie (1. Juli 2010)

äh ne, ich hab 4-5 mit nem 955


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Juli 2010)

Btw, was sagt ihr zu dieser CPU Score 
Bisschen schlecht zu erkennen, 11163 Punkte mim Q9550 ^^ Keine Fotomontage!

In Wirklichkeit hat 3D Mark Murks gebaut, indem sich ein CPU Test einfach beendet hat und der nächste startete. ^^

WR?


----------



## True Monkey (1. Juli 2010)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> weisst das is wie du kaufst dir nen ferrari wirst auf der landstrasse von nem toyota abgeledert


 
Hehe ....gut das der Toyota einen Bi Turbo hat 

Und wenn dich das nervt das dich zwei 5770er platt machen was hälst du dann erst hier von ....

CF mit zwei *5750*er  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agr9550 (1. Juli 2010)

wart ab true wenn 06 richtig läuft


----------



## True Monkey (1. Juli 2010)

^^ich habe da keine Probs 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agr9550 (1. Juli 2010)

kennste den ?  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



morgen mach ich win neu drauf nun reichts


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. Juli 2010)

@ True : Man du bist doch gestört.........aber anscheinend läuft der neue Prozzi nun anständig.

Sach mal gibt es jemanden der mehr Punkte macht als du??? hier im Forum meine ich.


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. Juli 2010)

@Agr9550

Die dicken Karten werden nicht all zu sehr mit deiner CPU skalieren, da muss noch was stärkeres her oder noch mehr Takt.
Ich habe es ja schon geschaft ein 275'er Gespann auszubremsen...


----------



## Ü50 (1. Juli 2010)

Meine zwei 4890er Stock mit einem i7 920 leicht hoch gezogen.


----------



## Agr9550 (2. Juli 2010)

so win is neu drauf hat auch was gebracht immerhin hab ich nun 9000points in sm2.0,vor der neuinstall hatte ich 7700 

gesamtscore is halt immernoch mager,aber das liegt nun am cpu,06 is halt extrem cpu hungrig  werd nachher noch mit 4,5ghz paar tests rauslassen

hier mal nen vergleich

1x single 5970 
3DMark Score25767 3DMarksSM 2.0 Score9379 SM 3.0 Score13327 CPU Score6770 


1x tri cf mit 5970 und 5870
3DMark Score25526 SM 2.0 Score9415 SM 3.0 Score12991 CPU Score6798


----------



## chillinmitch (2. Juli 2010)

Mit tri cf weniger punkte als mit einer 5970 ? 
Wie geht denn sowas ?


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Juli 2010)

Mit der üblen CPU-Bremse, wie schon gesagt  Da sieht man gut, wie krass das wirklich ist.
Selbst im Vantage habe ich noch durch 140MHz mehr Takt auf meinem Q9550 gleich 1000 Punkte mehr (bei 2x5850).


----------



## MrHide (2. Juli 2010)

Ich schaffs gerade mal auf 28514 Punkte.

@True: Das XP hat bestimmt auch noch mal einige Punkte rausgeholt. Ist eben super schnell. An deine CPU Score komme ich leider nicht heran. Mehr als 4,2Ghz sind bei mir nicht drin..  Aber dafür machen die Grakas gut dampf..


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Juli 2010)

Hmm, die 28K hätte ich am liebsten auch mit meinen damaligen 275'ern rausgeholt, aber leider wollte die ein Karte nicht so wie die andere 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 i7 860 @ 4,3GHz mit GTX 275 (SLI)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 i7 860 @ 4,3GHz mit GTX 275 (Single)


----------



## True Monkey (3. Juli 2010)

Hehe ...28k mach ich schon mit zwei 88er Gts 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agr9550 (3. Juli 2010)

3d 06 is einfach nen kack test,daran liegts  

*wakü pads immernoch ned da,bald bekomm ich nen anfall *

achja score is mir laufendem icq etc hatte kein bock alles auszumachen wollt eh nur schauen was mit 4480 geht 
bei 4620mhz stellt 3D nen fehler her und dann back to win. schafft cpu wohl ned aber mehr V will ich auch ned geben bin schon bei 1,45v ohne drop und das sind fast 1,48v...


----------



## kress (3. Juli 2010)

Wie kommt das schnellste System da auf einen Score von 47k, wenn der i7 nur auf 3,6ghz läuft? Da müssen die 5870er ja ordentlich was raushaun....


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Juli 2010)

Ist natürlich nen Auslesefehler von 3D Mark... Der Prozzi lief garantiert über der 6GHz Marke  Und mit 6x6GHz ist einiges zu reißen


----------



## True Monkey (3. Juli 2010)

Das liegt schlichweg daran das der Futuremark* immer* vom Standartmulti ausgeht  ....also BLCK x25

Schaut mal auf meinen screen ....da steht 4,4 obwohl ich bei 4,6 bin mit x26.
Und Futuremark rechnet mit x25


----------



## FortunaGamer (3. Juli 2010)

True deine Ergebnisse werden immer besser Die neue CPU kommt richtig gut, jetzt brauchst du nur noch LN². Ich will auch mal wieder ein wenig Benchmarken und übertakten, aber in meinem Zimmer sind über 35°C -.-


----------



## True Monkey (3. Juli 2010)

^^Ich sitze hier mit 30 Kilo Dice


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Juli 2010)

^^Da kommt heute noch ein Kärtchen zu dir (die Scores musst du hier aber auch präsentieren)


----------



## FortunaGamer (3. Juli 2010)

True kannst du mir 10 Kilo schicken? Dann habe ich es kühl in meinem Zimmer Was kommt den bei dem 980x unter Dice raus?


----------



## Agr9550 (3. Juli 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Wie kommt das schnellste System da auf einen Score von 47k, wenn der i7 nur auf 3,6ghz läuft? Da müssen die 5870er ja ordentlich was raushaun....


 
3d mark 06 erkennt nur der erhöhten BLCK wenn du also per multi glockst dann wird nur erhöhter blck + *ori* multi angezeigt

edit: true war mal wieder schneller....30kilo dice,wehe heute abend gibts keine unterkühlten 980X mit schüttelfrost


----------



## Agr9550 (4. Juli 2010)

wenn die cpu ned mehr wie 4,5ghz mag
 dann muss halt die graka mehr schaffen,deshalb nur mal nen test durchlaufen lassen wie krass sich das äussert wenn ich mit 1300MHz ramtakt fahr und chiptakt mit 750MHz sind gute 2000points gewessen,fps sind auch gleichmässiger geflossen,freut mich gerade extrem da ich mit dem cpu ja ned weiterkomm...

875k @4.0ghz
3x750MHz/1295Mhz 

spannungen sind alle noch orginal auf den karten,xfx bietet aber extra für die 5970BLACK so nen mini tool an damit man ram spannungen noch anheben kann bei bedarf,mal schauen ob ich die 1500MHz voll bekomm was CCC mir anbietet  Aber erst wenn der EK drunter sitzt mit LUKÜ is mir das zugefährlich


----------



## True Monkey (4. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (4. Juli 2010)

Sag mal True hast du ne Gtx295 um benchen da??? würde ja mal gerne wissen was du aus der rausholst...


----------



## Own3r (5. Juli 2010)

System siehe Signatur...


----------



## Ü50 (6. Juli 2010)

Meine zwei 4870 er.


----------



## RomeoJ (6. Juli 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ......



Hammer...5,2 zählt er...wat denn da los..DICE, LN"...?? coole score mit 285`er SLI...was würde wohl 480 SLI geben..


----------



## D3N$0 (6. Juli 2010)

@ ü50

Wow wasn da los 
Heftiger Score für 2 4870er, auch wenn es zum großen Teil der CPU zu verdanken ist. Die machen Agr9950s Hd 5000er CrossfireX Gespann einfach mal eben nieder


----------



## Lyran (6. Juli 2010)

Da merkt man mal was 6Kerne@4,5Ghz den 4Kernen@4GHz in einem (mittlerweile) quasi CPU-Benchmark voraus haben^^


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. Juli 2010)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> wenn die cpu ned mehr wie 4,5ghz mag
> dann muss halt die graka mehr schaffen,deshalb nur mal nen test durchlaufen lassen wie krass sich das äussert wenn ich mit 1300MHz ramtakt fahr und chiptakt mit 750MHz sind gute 2000points gewessen,fps sind auch gleichmässiger geflossen,freut mich gerade extrem da ich mit dem cpu ja ned weiterkomm...
> 
> 875k @4.0ghz
> ...


Schade mit der CPU das 
*mit einer 5850 schaff*
Habe echt nen guten 920er erwischt, den Takt macht er auch noch mit 1.27V gut mit, nur geb ich lieber etwas mehr drauf, weil das Board schon genug Probleme gemacht hat. 12GB Ram fördern den BCLK net so ^^


----------



## Agr9550 (8. Juli 2010)

D3N$0 schrieb:


> @ ü50
> 
> Wow wasn da los
> Heftiger Score für 2 4870er, auch wenn es zum großen Teil der CPU zu verdanken ist. Die machen Agr9950s Hd 5000er CrossfireX Gespann einfach mal eben nieder


 

eigentlich ja ned 

höchster score von mir sind aktuell knapp 32k 
trotzdem zuwenig liegt aber am cpu mit nem 980X würde das ganz anders aussehn aber da ich auf sandy brigde 6kerner warte brauch ich nun kein 980X kaufen (nedmal wenn ich das geld hätte)

mein höchster score mit single gpu (5870) war
26294points

masterchief
haste ne ram disk für deine 12gb ram?


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. Juli 2010)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> masterchief
> haste ne ram disk für deine 12gb ram?


Wasn das sagt mir grade nix ^^ Dürfte ich demnach auch nicht drinhaben. Stinknormales Corsair 12GB Kit, aber Vollbestückung scheint sich echt auszuwirken. Hab die CPU mit 6GB auf knapp 4.6GHz bekommen, da brauchte ich aber auch schon 1.45V aufm Board und habs dann lieber sein lassen.
Die CPU jedenfalls hat noch gut Platz nach oben, 4.6 liefen mit etwas über 1.3V.


----------



## Agr9550 (8. Juli 2010)

mit 12gb ram würde ich aber echt ma drüber nachdenken ob dir ned eine anlegst,hab damals von meinem 8gb apoogees NULL gemerkt im vergleich zu 4GB ohne ram disk (eigentlich rausgeworfenes geld gewessen)


ich schreib dir mal ne pn dann spamen wir hier ned alles voll


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Juli 2010)

Für 28k hat's leider nicht gereicht, 27295 Punkte mit einer GTX480 gehen jedoch auch in Ordnung.


----------



## SveD (10. Juli 2010)

Ich hab grad mal die Hälfte deiner Punkte, siehe Signatur, aber denke für die Graka + CPU geht das auch In Ordnung


----------



## True Monkey (11. Juli 2010)

@Blechdesigner 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



x2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. Juli 2010)

Hi hi, gleichen Takt  (nur +500 Punkte, ob dort wohl wer[VGA] am Ende ist, die hätte ich mit 300MHz mehr auf den Core auch noch rausgequetscht)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber fast 24k im SLI ist ja richtig lecker für die Karten 

Edit: eigtl. müsste ich damit^^ auch noch rann


----------



## True Monkey (11. Juli 2010)

Jepp ....für SLI/CF habe ich das perfekte Board 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. Juli 2010)

Aber eigtl. müsstes das doch locker toppen können KLICK  (lasse mal die Treiber springen )


----------



## True Monkey (11. Juli 2010)

^^Ich habe noch die Möglichkeit den uncore hoch zu setzten und auch noch nicht verschiedene Treiber getestet 

Da geht noch was


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (17. Juli 2010)

Meine GTX460 GLH is da ....
Ich denk mal mit nen i7 und etwas mehr "Taktgefühl" is da noch einiges mehr drin!!


----------



## Tyr (17. Juli 2010)

So dann werde ich mich hier auch mal verewigen 

-bin mal gespannt ob mit ner 2. GTX noch bissel mehr drin sind, mit meinen alten 2x HD4870x2 hatte ich 27260 bei 4GHz und Grafikkarten @default


----------



## haselpopasel (17. Juli 2010)

So schlecht lieg ich ja auch gar nicht, mit meiner veralteten Karte.


----------



## prost (17. Juli 2010)

> So schlecht lieg ich ja auch gar nicht, mit meiner veralteten Karte.


Hab mit der selben Karte @ 739/1479/1167 und nem i7 920 @4000 21332 3DMarks


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. Juli 2010)

So schlecht u. alt ist so eine GTX 260 doch garnicht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kr0n05 (17. Juli 2010)

echt wahnsinn immer zu sehen was ein i7 doch aus macht!


----------



## Spieler22 (17. Juli 2010)

Hier mal mein Bench 
Man achte auf die HDD Temp ^^ achja und die CPU nicht kaputt trotz 95°C 
... 
Ist aber kein wunder bei 31°C Zimmertemp
Die meisten weinen ja schon bei über 65 

http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/6347/123zls.jpg

Die 30k könnt man so mit 4,8 GHZ knacken, denk ich ma , bei 4,6 is bei mir aber absolut schluss.

Wieso liest eig 3d Mark 06 und Windows den Cpu Takt nicht richtig aus?
Oder aber Cpu-Z ist falsch und das Bios haut nicht hin o.o
Werd jetzt mal testen, ob mein Score identisch zu einem ist, der auch  mit i7 und gtx 480 gebencht hat mit selben Takt natürlich.

MfG Spieler22


----------



## Spieler22 (18. Juli 2010)

Hier ist mal mit den selben Werten wie Tyr gebencht.
400 Punkte unterschied wo kommen die denn her?


----------



## dersuchti_93 (18. Juli 2010)

Irgendwie, fühl ich mich voll verarscht, habe mit meiner GTX 470@700|1400|1680 und nem 955BE@3,6 schlechte 17,5k Punkte, also werde jetzt die CPU auf 4ghz bringen und dann mal schauen


----------



## kress (18. Juli 2010)

17,5k Punkte? o.0
Hab ich mit nem 955er @stock und ner hd5850 @stock.

Mehr infos zum System siehe Sig, hab vergessen gpu-z und cpu-z dabei zu öffnen.^^
Die 5850 läuft auf 725/1000.


----------



## fpsJunkie (18. Juli 2010)

Ich habe mein System neu aufgesetzt und alle Treiber (natürlich die neusten) installiert.
Jetzt bekomme ich 14701 Punkte, vorher bekam ich mit dem 18x.xx Grafiktreiber 15634 Punkte! Was läuft da falsch? Könnte das evtl. daran liegen das ich beim ersten mal CoolnQuiet aus hatte?
System ist das aus der Signatur (nicht übertaktet, wegen Instabilität seit neustem).


----------



## dersuchti_93 (18. Juli 2010)

Komisch, hatte die CPU auf 4,050ghz und auf 1,55v und Graka wie immer auf 700|1400|1680 und da kackt der PC ab und bei 1,4v schafft meine CPU 3,85ghz.

Hmmmm.... werde weiter probieren und poste dann ein Screen, hatte aus versehen Chrome zu gemacht und vergessen nen Screen zu machen


----------



## kress (18. Juli 2010)

Meine Cpu ist @1,5V leider nicht auf 4ghz benchstable zu bekommen.


----------



## dersuchti_93 (18. Juli 2010)

Hmmm.... werde erst einmal auf 3.6 laufen lassen, dann kannste sehen, dass ich schlecht abschneide und habe G.Skill 1600 CL8


----------



## zøtac (18. Juli 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Meine Cpu ist @1,5V leider nicht auf 4ghz benchstable zu bekommen.


Mhm, mein Beileid, hast warscheinlich ne Sonntags CPU erwischt ^^
Mein 955er lässt sich Handzahm auf 1,4125 Volt 4103Mhz Benchen mit 37°C Idle @ Wakü :>
Hoffe ich bekomm mit Dice + neues Mainboard mehr raus


----------



## dersuchti_93 (18. Juli 2010)

Hey, der Bench ist doch nicht so schlecht ausgefallen, sogar etwas besser, aber zotac ich wünschte mir auch so eine gut OC bare CPU 
Meine ist Durchschnittlich OC bar, vielleicht sogar unter dem Durchschnitt? 

edit: ach mist, man sieht die GPU Config ja gar nicht


----------



## kress (18. Juli 2010)

Wieso, bei Cpu-z sieht man die Cpu doch.^^
@Zotac: Hab auch noch den C2 Phenom.^^


----------



## zøtac (18. Juli 2010)

dersuchti_93 schrieb:


> Hey, der Bench ist doch nicht so schlecht ausgefallen, sogar etwas besser, aber zotac ich wünschte mir auch so eine gut OC bare CPU


Naja, dafür hast du ne GTX470 und ich imo ne HD5450 @ 700Mhz GPU Takt und 420Mhz Memory Takt


----------



## dersuchti_93 (18. Juli 2010)

Hast du schon recht, aber wenn dir ne ne 5450 ausreicht?
Hab ja auch ne WaKü, doch die Temps sind nicht gerade toll, nach meinem AGB unfall


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. Juli 2010)

Selbes Endergebnis, aber verschiedene Karten (trefen der Generationen, CPU-Power ist alles) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8800 GTS-512MB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 GTX 260


----------



## zøtac (18. Juli 2010)

dersuchti_93 schrieb:


> Hast du schon recht, aber wenn dir ne ne 5450 ausreicht?
> Hab ja auch ne WaKü, doch die Temps sind nicht gerade toll, nach meinem AGB unfall


Neee ne 5450 reicht mir bei weitem nicht 
Hatte erst nen LN2 unfall, dann nen Wakü unfall dann konnt ich mir keine neue Highend Graka mehr kaufen  \: D/


----------



## dersuchti_93 (18. Juli 2010)

Häää, also bei dem Screen mit der GTX 260 ist der CPU Takt um 500mhz geringer, als beim oberen Bild


----------



## zøtac (18. Juli 2010)

Mhm, vieleicht kauf ich mir 3DMark06 auch mal^^


----------



## kress (18. Juli 2010)

Wieso willst dus dir denn kaufen?


----------



## zøtac (18. Juli 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Wieso willst dus dir denn kaufen?


Weil ich sonst nur die Testversion hab?


----------



## kress (18. Juli 2010)

Reicht doch, was willste mehr?


----------



## dersuchti_93 (18. Juli 2010)

Bringt dir eigentlich nichts, 3d Mark06 kaufen, da die Endergebnisse in der Basis Version aufgetragen werden, sprich alle Benchmark einträge sind in der Demo Einstellung aufgelistet, was dir mehr Punkte gibt


----------



## zøtac (18. Juli 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Reicht doch, was willste mehr?


kA, ist die vollversion nicht iwi besser?^^
Naja, hab meine Graka mal eben durch nen Run gequält ( hab die HDD nicht gewechselt, also Skype unso liefen alles im Hintergrund ) ... 2670 Punkte


----------



## kress (18. Juli 2010)

Welche Graka? Die 5450?^^


----------



## zøtac (18. Juli 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Welche Graka? Die 5450?^^


Jap


----------



## dersuchti_93 (18. Juli 2010)

Ich habe beim Bench immer Musik an und MSN und den ganzen Kram, macht das nichts aus, maximal 100 Punkte?


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. Juli 2010)

dersuchti_93 schrieb:


> Häää, also bei dem Screen mit der GTX 260 ist der CPU Takt um 500mhz geringer, als beim oberen Bild


Richtig, und wer richtig liest ist klar im Vorteil 


Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Selbes Endergebnis, aber verschiedene
> Karten (trefen der Generationen, *CPU-Power ist alles*)


(es ging mir auch nur mehr o. weniger ums gleiche Ergebnis )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zøtac (18. Juli 2010)

Wie bekomm ich denn nen Bild in Miniatur ansicht hier rein?^^


----------



## patmaster (18. Juli 2010)

Hi, 

Ich würde gerne wissen ob 11829 3DMarks, in 3dmark06 (), für mein System iO sind:

E8400
4 GB Ram
HD4850 512MB
Windows 7 HP

kein OC


----------



## kress (18. Juli 2010)

Auf erweitert klicken und dann "Anhänge verwalten".^^
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html


----------



## zøtac (18. Juli 2010)

Ok danke kress, dann möcht ich dir mal was zeigen  :


----------



## dersuchti_93 (18. Juli 2010)

Also, werde mich noch einmal ans OC setzen, versuche jetzt 4ghz Prime Stabil zu machen


----------



## kress (18. Juli 2010)

Primestable?

SuperPi hat er bei 4ghz auch mitgemacht bei mir.^^


----------



## kress (18. Juli 2010)

patmaster schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich würde gerne wissen ob 11829 3DMarks, in 3dmark06 (), für mein System iO sind:
> 
> ...



Sollte für das System in Ordnung sein.


----------



## fpsJunkie (18. Juli 2010)

WTF???
1,376V hab ich ja schon fast mit Standardtakt


----------



## zøtac (18. Juli 2010)

4Ghz primestable, 4103Mhz Benchstable hoffe ich bekomm bald mein neues Board<3
Was auch total komisch ist, früher hat er 1,4Volt @ stock gebraucht seit Bios update macht der alles was ich will ^^


----------



## fpsJunkie (18. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube nicht das ein BIOS-Update bei meinem Billigboard groß was an der OC-Tauglichkeit ändern wird


----------



## dersuchti_93 (18. Juli 2010)

Werde auch mein Asus MoBo Updaten und hoffen, dass ich ein Deutsches Bios kriege, Englisch ist zwar nicht schwer, doch Deutsch ist bequemer.


edit: @fpsJunkie
Irgendwann spart man halt am falschen ende und hat dann Pech  Ging mir auch oft so, aber hat sich jetzt geändert


----------



## zøtac (18. Juli 2010)

dersuchti_93 schrieb:


> Werde auch mein Asus MoBo Updaten und hoffen, dass ich ein Deutsches Bios kriege, Englisch ist zwar nicht schwer, doch Deutsch ist bequemer.
> 
> 
> edit: @fpsJunkie
> Irgendwann spart man halt am falschen ende und hat dann Pech  Ging mir auch oft so, aber hat sich jetzt geändert


Wie jetzt, es gibt deutsche Biose?


----------



## kress (18. Juli 2010)

Bios sind doch nicht so viele Worte die man nicht versteht.^^
Frequenz, Voltage, was braucht man mehr?^^


----------



## dersuchti_93 (18. Juli 2010)

Ja sicher, aber dennoch ist ein Deutsches Bios bequemer zu lesen, ohne Großartig nach zu denken 
Und warum Englisch haben, wenn es auch in Deutsch geht?

War auf der Asus seite, habe mir aus Faulheit das Afudos BIOS update tool V2.38 runtergeladen, doch es kommt ein error und im Forum von Asus gibt es mehrere mit meinen Probleme, doch keiner weiss eine Hilfe, naja Asus EZflash ist auch noch da 


Edit: Hmmm... komischerweise zeigt er nach dem Update beim Start Core Unlock, dann habe ich mal die 4 gedrückt um es zu Aktivieren/Starten, tja OS gestartet und Core bei 0° und CPU 35°?
Noch einmal Bios neu raufmachen und hoffen, dass die Temps angezeigt werden? Im Bios steht ja alles, bloß bei Core Temp und bei den anderen Programmen steht Core 1/2/3/4 beo 0° grad, aber die CPU ist i.O


----------



## patmaster (18. Juli 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Sollte für das System in Ordnung sein.



Danke !


----------



## zøtac (18. Juli 2010)

dersuchti_93 schrieb:


> Edit: Hmmm... komischerweise zeigt er nach dem Update beim Start Core Unlock, dann habe ich mal die 4 gedrückt um es zu Aktivieren/Starten, tja OS gestartet und Core bei 0° und CPU 35°?
> Noch einmal Bios neu raufmachen und hoffen, dass die Temps angezeigt werden? Im Bios steht ja alles, bloß bei Core Temp und bei den anderen Programmen steht Core 1/2/3/4 beo 0° grad, aber die CPU ist i.O


Das hatt ich auch mal, "Coretemp: -256°C" Schön wärs. Schalt mal Clock Calibration  Mode auf Disabled, danach hat ich wieder normale Temps


----------



## dersuchti_93 (18. Juli 2010)

Jo, hatte es gerade im Bios gelesen und behoben, jetzt funzt es 

Hatte jetzt meinen CPU auf 4.05ghz und nach ner zeit ist 3D mark 06 abgestürtzt, aber der PC lief weiter und dann landete ich aufm Desktop


----------



## zøtac (18. Juli 2010)

dersuchti_93 schrieb:


> Jo, hatte es gerade im Bios gelesen und behoben, jetzt funzt es
> 
> Hatte jetzt meinen CPU auf 4.05ghz und nach ner zeit ist 3D mark 06 abgestürtzt, aber der PC lief weiter und dann landete ich aufm Desktop


Jojo, Cpu hat sich verhaspelt und alles was stress macht entfernt^^


----------



## dersuchti_93 (18. Juli 2010)

Hmm, mehr Voltage?

Ist das denn normal, dass ich bei Vantage mehr als bei 06 habe?
Habe auch gelesen, dass die CPU´s nicht ausgereitzt werden (3D Mark 06)


----------



## zøtac (18. Juli 2010)

Mir ist was seltsames passiert, ich hatte mit HD5450 @ 1010Mhz Core Clock, 445 Memory Clock 12 Punkte weniger als mit 700Mhz Core clock? Prozessor beides mal auf 3912 Mhz, nichts ist über 45°C geworden >: (


----------



## Eiswolf93 (18. Juli 2010)

Auf diesen Score bin ich ein bischen stolz. hat ziemlich viel mühe gekostet das sys so zum laufen zu bringen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das nächste mal ohne cpu limitierung.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## kress (19. Juli 2010)

Also mit nem Quad Core hättest du mal locker 10.000 Punkte. 
Aber mit nem Dual Core auf 5ghz... da kann sich die Graka ja gar nicht entfalten. 
Aber die Übertaktung auf der Gpu kann sich sehn lassen.


----------



## Spieler22 (28. Juli 2010)

Hier mal ein Funbench 
während des CPU tests konnte man nich blos nen Kaffee trinken, sondern ein Festmahl einnehmen ^^


----------



## kmf (29. Juli 2010)

dersuchti_93 schrieb:


> Irgendwie, fühl ich mich voll verarscht, habe mit meiner GTX 470@700|1400|1680 und nem 955BE@3,6 schlechte 17,5k Punkte, also werde jetzt die CPU auf 4ghz bringen und dann mal schauen


Der Wert scheint doch ok. 

Im Schwanzmark zählt im Prinzip nur brachiale CPU-Power.

Ich stell heut abend mal einen Benchdurchlauf von gestern hier rein. Von der Arbeit aus komm ich leider net an das Pic ran.


----------



## Schrotti (31. Juli 2010)

@Eiswolf93

janz ordentliche Leistung aber 1,8V auf der CPU 

Ich hab auch noch nen screen wo ich noch durch mein altes NT limitiert wurde (500W waren eben zu wenig).

i7 860@4,2GHz / GTX 480@850/2000


----------



## Perseus88 (31. Juli 2010)

AMD P2@4026 Mhz und ner NV GTX465 @ 802-1604
19839 3D Marks.


----------



## True Monkey (31. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrmouse (1. August 2010)

Abend,

mir war ma aufd nacht danach, kurz am PC irgendwas rumzufuchteln 

MfG Mouse


----------



## True Monkey (4. August 2010)

Mal eine auf stock  (Gpu)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX jens Xx (4. August 2010)

Mit was hast du da die CPU gekühlt? Wakü?


----------



## True Monkey (4. August 2010)

Jetzt eine mit ein wenig takt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomeoJ (4. August 2010)

Hammer....bei dir skaliert das 1A..mich würde mal interessieren, was meine im SLI bei deiner CPU für Score haben... ;


----------



## True Monkey (4. August 2010)

Hehe ...zeige ich dir in einer halben Stunde .....SLI


----------



## RomeoJ (4. August 2010)

Heftig....man du bist mein bench-Gott....^^


----------



## Tripleh84 (4. August 2010)

Was isn da los? Habe sogar die GTX470 bissl hochgetaktet. Das ist mir eindeutig zu wenig. Hab erst über 700€ in die kiste gesteckt. Und ist genauso lahm wie mein alter Core2duo


----------



## True Monkey (4. August 2010)

Willst du jetzt wirklich eine Antwort darauf ?.....ich drück es mal vorsichtig aus.

AMD und Benchmarks sind nicht gerade optimal


----------



## Perseus88 (4. August 2010)

Habe endlich die 20000 geknackt.


----------



## Tripleh84 (4. August 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Willst du jetzt wirklich eine Antwort darauf ?.....ich drück es mal vorsichtig aus.
> 
> AMD und Benchmarks sind nicht gerade optimal




Ja ganz toll, hab gedacht die sind für ihren Preis gut. Die leistung kann man ja mal in die Tonne prügeln. Kann doch nicht sein. Bei vantage sind es auch nur 19245 Punkte


----------



## True Monkey (4. August 2010)

@Tripleh84
naja .....es wird ja immer behauptet das Benchmarks nicht die Leistung in Games wiederspiegeln.

Vllt ist das ja so und in Games taugt der Core doch was.
Hier in dem Forum gibt es ja genug Leute die das immer sagen und AMD empfehlen.


----------



## Tripleh84 (4. August 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @Tripleh84
> naja .....es wird ja immer behauptet das Benchmarks nicht die Leistung in Games wiederspiegeln.
> 
> Vllt ist das ja so und in Games taugt der Core doch was.
> Hier in dem Forum gibt es ja genug Leute die das immer sagen und AMD empfehlen.



Man laut PCGH 07.2010 soll der auch gut sein. Da muss was bei mir nicht stimmen. Für die 400€ hatte ich auch einen I5 bekommen mit Board und Speicher.


----------



## longtom (4. August 2010)

Vergleich mal den CPU takt zwischen deinem Phenom II und Trues i7 und dann rechne noch die Brachiale Rohleistung der Intel CPU mit ein dann weißt du woher der Unterschied kommt .


----------



## Tripleh84 (4. August 2010)

Ja weiß ich doch, die sind schneller. Aber kann doch nicht sein das mein E8400 Intel genauso schnell war, wie jetzt der Phenom II....


----------



## longtom (4. August 2010)

Die Phenom II CPUs sind durchweg für Benchmarks nicht zu gebrauchen ,bei Spielen ist hingegen meist kein unterschied zu Intel CPUs zu bemerken .


----------



## Tripleh84 (4. August 2010)

Toll und ich Benche gerne. Aber da muss doch was nicht stimmen. Da wird ja die GTX470 sogar von meinem AMD ausgebremst.


----------



## Homie91 (4. August 2010)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Toll und ich Benche gerne. Aber da muss doch was nicht stimmen. Da wird ja die GTX470 sogar von meinem AMD ausgebremst.



Übertakte doch mal deine CPU auf mind. 3.8 Ghz.
Also beim mir hat 450 Mhz mehr auch 1000 Punkte mehr gebracht.


----------



## Tripleh84 (4. August 2010)

naja erstmal nen neuen CPU Kühler drauf. Dann will ich ihne auf 3,9 Stable bekommen. Dann wieder benchen. Zocke kann ich damit trotzdem alles Inkls. Metro2033


----------



## Spieler22 (4. August 2010)

Hmm also bringt nen 980 gegenüber 920 grad ma 1,8k Punkte. Hier ma meine Werte, ich schaff die 30k einfach nicht 
3D Mark 06|Spieler22|29902|i7 920@4595MHz|GTX 480@858/945/1716|6 GiByte DDR3 656|Link


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. August 2010)

Na und, sind doch trotzdem gute Werte, die 28k wollen bei meiner 5850 aber auch nicht fallen...
Demnächst hau ich mein 5850er CF mal aufn i7@4.4, dann will ich aber 30k sehen  Leider ist eine Karte die Vollgurke und geht bloß bis 810/1150...


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. August 2010)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Toll und ich Benche gerne. Aber da muss doch was nicht stimmen. Da wird ja die GTX470 sogar von meinem AMD ausgebremst.



Wenn du lieber Bencht hätts dir besser nen Intel holen sollen .....
grad im 06er bringt CPUoc am meisten, da brauchst du deine 470er garnich takten.
Mit meiner 460GLH kam ich bisher auch nur auf 19400points mit meinen 955er .... mit nen Intel geht die bestimmt weit über die 20k.
Paar Seiten zurück is noch mein Screenshot irgendwo ....


----------



## patmaster (5. August 2010)

Hey ich habe folgendes System:

1055T
GA-870A-UD3
4GB RAM GSKILL ECO
GTX460 Sonic Platinum

Sind die Punkte iO ?!

16957 3DMarks


----------



## longtom (5. August 2010)

Absolut in Ordnung das Ergebnis .


----------



## patmaster (5. August 2010)

longtom schrieb:


> Absolut in Ordnung das Ergebnis .



Klasse !

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort..


----------



## True Monkey (5. August 2010)

Hihi 

so ein letzter Vorab test bevor es zur EOS geht  


GTX 480 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (6. August 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hihi
> 
> so ein letzter Vorab test bevor es zur EOS geht
> 
> ...



 Sauber !!

Sag mal, hast du schon ne 460er gebencht?
Oder hast du es noch vor?

Möcht gern mal sehn was drinsteckt mit ner ordentlichen CPU.


----------



## Joker4Life (7. August 2010)

Hier mal mein Ergebniss^^
mit dem System in der Signatur

18418 Punkte

bei 4GHz habe ich knapp 24k punkte


----------



## xxskielyxx (7. August 2010)

hay, ich hab mit meinen i5 750  @ 4ghz und einer gtx 260 ca. 20400 punkte.. is das okay?


----------



## Lower (7. August 2010)

xxskielyxx schrieb:


> hay, ich hab mit meinen i5 750  @ 4ghz und einer gtx 260 ca. 20400 punkte.. is das okay?



ist ein gutes ergebnis!


----------



## kress (8. August 2010)

Grad ein bissel am Benchen.
Weitere Ergebnisse werden folgen, hoffe ich.^^


Ziel sind 20k.

Edit: Ich komm näher.

Hoffe, die cpu macht mit, die Gpu ist fast am Ende, da nicht Ov fähig.


----------



## Jan565 (8. August 2010)

20k sollten drinne sein bei 3,8GHz und Graka auf 1000/1300 @ 1,25Vc. Zumindest habe ich das gebraucht.


----------



## kress (8. August 2010)

Leider is meine Cpu auch ne Gurke, 3,8ghz @ 1,45V macht er schon nichtmehr mit.
Hab nur cpu Vcore angehoben, hab mal gehört das man die Northbridge um 0,1V anheben kann, um weiterzukommen.
Stimmt das?


----------



## True Monkey (8. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kress (8. August 2010)

Was ein heftiger Cpu Score.


----------



## xX jens Xx (8. August 2010)

Krass!
über 11k cpu-score...


----------



## longtom (8. August 2010)

Andere quälen sich an den 30k zu kratzen ,und du kratzt an den 40k .


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. August 2010)

@kress: geht bei deiner GPU beim Speicher nicht noch mehr? 1055MHz wären echt ziemlich mager... Ich würde mal unabhängig vom GPU-Takt den Speicher hochdrehen und dann nochmal schauen. 
Meiner ging so auch von 1230 auf 1300MHz, hab mich da auch verhauen.


----------



## kress (8. August 2010)

Ja, beim Speicher hab ich erstma nich so hoch gemacht, wollt erstma die Gpu aufdrehn.
Aber nachdem mir das Ding bei 1,45V @3,8ghz abgeschmirt ist, hab ich erstmal nicht weiter gemacht.
Aber auf 3,8ghz hab ich mit 815/1100 gebencht und das hat sie mitgemacht, nur ist mir die Cpu halt beim Firefly abgestürzt.^^


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (9. August 2010)

longtom schrieb:


> Andere quälen sich an den 30k zu kratzen ,und du kratzt an den 40k .



Und ich versuch immer noch die 20k zu knacken .......


----------



## longtom (9. August 2010)

Mach dir nix draus ,ich gammel auch bei 20k rum .


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. August 2010)

Ich probiere mich heute wenns geht an den 30k... 2 5850er und ein i7 920 sollten eigentlich dafür reichen mit ein bisschen Glück 

Bisheriger Rekord mit einer 5850 liegt bei 27700...


----------



## Schrotti (9. August 2010)

xX jens Xx schrieb:


> Krass!
> über 11k cpu-score...



Wobei man bei der Nutzung von Windows 7 gut und gerne 1000-1500 Punkte abziehen muss.

Windows XP ist eben doch immer noch am schnellsten.


----------



## True Monkey (9. August 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Bisheriger Rekord mit einer 5850 liegt bei 27700...


 
Ernsthaft ....pfff sobald ich den Core kalt mache komme ich da weit rüber 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal was anderes ......275er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. August 2010)

Ich würd gern ma wissen wollen was 2 Xeon's W5590 geoced aufm SR2 von EVGA schaffen?


----------



## kmf (9. August 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Was ein heftiger Cpu Score.


Yepp, ziemlich heftig. 

Aber der von meinem QX ist auch ziemlich hoch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dass das nicht mit rechten Dingen zugegangen ist, weiß ich selbst. Allerdings ist der ganz ohne irgendeine Manipulation meinerseits entstanden. Irgendwas hat da gesponnen, dass der in dieser Höhe zustande gekommen ist.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (9. August 2010)

So, während der EOS konnte ich meinen persönlichen Rekord in 06 brechen. Und das mit AMD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



30k mit einem 4kern Amd. nächster schritt. 1090T^^

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. August 2010)

Glückwunsch. Ob die 7 GHz machbar sind. Aktuell sinds 6939 MHz mit LHe.


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. August 2010)

Einmal i7 920 und 2 5850er @ Stock 
Wie gesagt 30k sind angepeilt ^^ Und ich sag mal 20-25k im Vantage 

€: So nur CPU kam dazu, CCC muss als Graka-Nachweis reichen, weil ich durch GPU-Z in diesem Testaufbau nen BSOD bekomm.


----------



## Shadow Complex (12. August 2010)

Oh man,

Irgendwie bekomm ich im 3D Mark 06 immer nur Schrott CPU Werte. Im CPU-Benchmark erreich ich auch irgendwie nur 1-2 fps. Ist das normal?

Der i5 750 lief bei 3,8 GHZ und die GTX 460 bei 900 | 1800 | 2100. 



Ich mein nur knapp über 6k CPU Score ist doch ein bisschen wenig. Da sollte doch durchaus ein bisschen mehr drinnen sein.

Freu mich über jeden Rat. (PS: Die Vcore hab ich jetzt spontan auf die Schnelle so gesetzt, ist also sicherlich ein wenig zu hoch für den Takt und CPU-Z zeigt 3,990 GHZ weil da der Turbo Modus anspringt, im 3d Mark 06 aber nicht)


----------



## kress (12. August 2010)

@ Shadow: bitte mal das Bild auf 900px runterskalieren oder nicht direkt einbinden.
Macht hier die Forumstruktur kaputt.^^


----------



## CrazyBanana (12. August 2010)

fürn 800€ Laptop gar nicht so schlecht

CPU auf standard 2*2,27GHz
GPU auf 730|850




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. August 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ernsthaft ....pfff sobald ich den Core kalt mache komme ich da weit rüber
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gut, ich meinte, Rekord mit einer 5850 *von mir* liegt bei 27700  Und zwar mit Lukü, dass man da mit Dice oder so drüberkommt ist schon irgendwie klar...


----------



## Schrotti (13. August 2010)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Oh man,
> 
> Irgendwie bekomm ich im 3D Mark 06 immer nur Schrott CPU Werte. Im CPU-Benchmark erreich ich auch irgendwie nur 1-2 fps. Ist das normal?
> 
> ...


_
*1.  Im CPU-Benchmark erreiche ich auch irgendwie nur 1-2 fps.*_

Ja, das ist normal.
_*
2. Ich mein nur knapp über 6k CPU Score ist doch ein bisschen wenig. Da sollte doch durchaus ein bisschen mehr drinnen sein.*
_
Ja das ist normal, du hast halt nur 4 Kerne. Mein i7 860 erreicht bei 4,2GHz 7884 CPU Punkte (unter Windows XP) dank SMT.
_
*3. PS: Die Vcore hab ich jetzt spontan auf die Schnelle so gesetzt, ist  also sicherlich ein wenig zu hoch für den Takt und CPU-Z zeigt 3,990 GHZ  weil da der Turbo Modus anspringt, im 3d Mark 06 aber nicht).
* _
Schalte den Turbo aus und übertakte manuell auf 4GHz.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (13. August 2010)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Oh man,
> 
> Irgendwie bekomm ich im 3D Mark 06 immer nur Schrott CPU Werte. Im CPU-Benchmark erreich ich auch irgendwie nur 1-2 fps. Ist das normal?
> 
> ...



Was denn los??
Is doch alles cool!
Sag mal mit welcher Afterburnerversion kannst du die Vcore der GTX460 anheben?


----------



## AMDman (13. August 2010)

Hey werte 3dmark06 menschen...da ich heute meine 5970 bekam (eig hab ich ja ne gtx 460) weiß noch net ob ich die ati behalte...auf jeden fall hab ich mal den 3dmark 06 durchgezockt...

ich weiß dass ich mal mit ner gtx 275 und nem i7 (auf 4,5 oder so) 22k gemacht habe...
und ich weiß auch, dass amd in dem test benachteiligt ist, aber sooo krass??

Ich hab mit der 5970 und meinem derzeitigen x4 965 "nur" 19500pts...das is doch net normal oder?


----------



## Spieler22 (13. August 2010)

Das ist total normal!
3D Mark 06 ist eigentlich ein reiner CPU-benchmark!
Lediglich der Canyon fordert meine gtx 480 zu 100%.
Ansonsten limitiert der i7 auf 4,6Ghz.


----------



## kress (13. August 2010)

Das geht schon in Ordnung wenn alles @stock läuft.
Der i7 haut viele Points raus. Da erreicht man sogar mit einer 8800gt noch über 20k Punkte.


----------



## Schrotti (13. August 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Da erreicht man sogar mit einer 8800gt noch über 20k Punkte.



Bei hwbot ist nur einer der mit einer 8800GT 512 (Luftkühlung) die 20t. Marke erreicht hat (nur wegen eines i7 980x auf fast 4,5GHz).


----------



## AMDman (13. August 2010)

oh man...zum glück ist dass alles weitab jeder realität(was die tatsächliche gamingleistung angeht...)
so long


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. August 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ernsthaft ....pfff sobald ich den Core kalt mache komme ich da weit rüber
> 
> 
> 
> ...





AMDman schrieb:


> Hey werte 3dmark06 menschen...da ich heute meine 5970 bekam (eig hab ich ja ne gtx 460) weiß noch net ob ich die ati behalte...auf jeden fall hab ich mal den 3dmark 06 durchgezockt...
> 
> ich weiß dass ich mal mit ner gtx 275 und nem i7 (auf 4,5 oder so) 22k gemacht habe...
> und ich weiß auch, dass amd in dem test benachteiligt ist, aber sooo krass??
> ...


Vollkommen normal... Schau mal ich hab nen Screenshot von 2 5850ern@Stock und nem i7@Stock, also mit derselben Grafikleistung wie bei dir und ich komm auch nicht über die 20k.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...385060-3d-mark-06-punkte-x2-3d-mark-19299.jpg

Und aufm 2ten Screen ist dann mal die Übertaktung der CPU und (sehr leichte) Übertaktung der Grakas zu sehen 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...387512-3d-mark-06-punkte-x2-3d-mark-28758.jpg


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. August 2010)

AMDman schrieb:


> ich weiß dass ich mal mit ner gtx 275 und nem i7 (auf 4,5 oder so) 22k gemacht habe...



Hmm  ~3,7GHz reichen dafür doch schon...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (13. August 2010)

Eine Gtx 480





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Shadow Complex (13. August 2010)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Was denn los??
> Is doch alles cool!
> Sag mal mit welcher Afterburnerversion kannst du die Vcore der GTX460 anheben?



Mit der Version 1.6.1 Ich schätz aber mal, dass du es einfach nur bei dir freischalten musst in den Settings. (Allerdings bist du hier ja Member des PCGHX-Forums, also dürftest du das ja schon wissen  )

So long Matti


----------



## kreids (14. August 2010)

ich finde ich habe zu wenig punkte im 3dmark06,
mit meinen beiden gtx260 hatte ich kanppe 25000 Punkte.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/14304-kreids-albums-oeoeoe-2080-picture28063-2659.html

nun mit den beiden gtx470er

siehe screen


was meint ihr dazu?

mfg


----------



## True Monkey (14. August 2010)

Vergleich im Vantage ...dann siehst du den Unterschied zu den 260er


----------



## kreids (14. August 2010)

im vantage hatte ich ohne gross zu ocen ca 35000,ok da ist es wesentlich mehr als vorher im 06er,aber gibt es denn keine erklärung dafür?

mfg


----------



## AMDman (14. August 2010)

der vantage ist doch der, der die graka mehr fordert oder?!

lg benny


----------



## Schrotti (14. August 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Eine Gtx 480
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die arme CPU.

Mir tut sie leid bei der vcore.

PS: Geht die GPU nicht höher?


----------



## AMDman (14. August 2010)

hey...ich poste  es hier nochmals...
ich habe mit meinem x4 965 und der 5970@ stock nur 17K ist das net auch n bisschen wenig?!

lg


----------



## -Masterchief- (14. August 2010)

Sicher das du Default Settings benutzt ?
Mach mal einen Screenshot von GPUz


----------



## kress (14. August 2010)

17k ist zu wenig, erreiche ich mit einer 5850 und nem Phenom II x4 995@stock beide.


----------



## pagani-s (14. August 2010)

AMDman schrieb:


> hey...ich poste es hier nochmals...
> ich habe mit meinem x4 965 und der 5970@ stock nur 17K ist das net auch n bisschen wenig?!
> 
> lg


teste mal im vantage
so klingt das für mich als wenn der test nur eine gpu von deiner 5970 erkennt


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (14. August 2010)

kreids schrieb:


> ich finde ich habe zu wenig punkte im 3dmark06,
> mit meinen beiden gtx260 hatte ich kanppe 25000 Punkte.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/14304-kreids-albums-oeoeoe-2080-picture28063-2659.html
> 
> ...




Auf das Ergebnis komme ich mit einer GTX 470 mit den Taktraten @ Sig......


----------



## AMDman (14. August 2010)

diese 17K waren im vantage...das ist doch dann nur eine der beiden "5870" oder?! was muss ich tun damit vantage beide nutzt?!

lg benny


----------



## kreids (14. August 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Auf das Ergebnis komme ich mit einer GTX 470 mit den Taktraten @ Sig......



ja was läuft dann bei mir falsch?
beide takten hoch,laut onscreen monitor.

mfg


----------



## eXEC-XTX (14. August 2010)

Ich komme auf *22.322 Punkte* mit meiner GTX-280.


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. August 2010)

AMDman schrieb:


> diese 17K waren im vantage...das ist doch dann nur eine der beiden "5870" oder?! was muss ich tun damit vantage beide nutzt?!
> 
> lg benny


Öffne mal GPU-Z und guck, ob im untersten Feld "Crossfire Enabled" oder "Disabled" steht. Es gab auch mal so einen Schwachsinn namens "ULPS" oder so, für Ultra Low Power Support, der sollte auch nicht aktiviert sein (wird wenn auf Kern #2 angezeigt).

Du kannst auch im Treiber gucken, unter dem Menüpunkt "CrossfireX".


----------



## AMDman (14. August 2010)

also in gpuz isses aktiviert...im catalyst find ichs net...


----------



## HAWX (14. August 2010)

AMDman schrieb:


> hey...ich poste  es hier nochmals...
> ich habe mit meinem x4 965 und der 5970@ stock nur 17K ist das net auch n bisschen wenig?!
> 
> lg




Ich weiß jetzt nicht welchen 3D Mark du jetzt meinst aber wenns der 06 ist bremst deine CPU einfach nur! Ich hatte mit meinem alten 6000+ 10500 Punkte mit ner 8800gt und 11000 Punkte mit einer 5830.

Wenn es der Vantage ist kann ich mir nicht erklären wo dran es liegt.


----------



## AMDman (14. August 2010)

es ist der vantage, dass der 3d mark06 intel bzw. cpu verseucht ist weiß ich (aus eigener erfahrung...)


----------



## eXEC-XTX (15. August 2010)

Das hat nichts mit Intel verseucht zu tun, die AMD Phenom-2 Prozessoren sind nunmal bei gleichem Takt den i7-Modellen deutlich unterlegen. Außerdem skaliert der Benchmark linear mit mehreren Kernen und dadurch eben auch mit SMT. Und dein Phenom-2 taktet "nur" mit 3,6Ghz, während z.B. mein i7 mit 4000Mhz läuft. Deshalb "kackt" dein AMD-CPU ab und limitiert die Grafikkarte, während bei mir ein GPU-Limit existiert.


----------



## True Monkey (15. August 2010)

Hier limitiert ganz klar die graka ...........9800gtx+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DC1984 (15. August 2010)

Is klar bei ner 1000€ CPU
Nimm doch 2 oder 3 Grakas


----------



## True Monkey (15. August 2010)

ok ....2x 88er Gts 320mb 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DC1984 (15. August 2010)

lol ey... Hast zufällig auch n Bench mit ner 5870 gemacht, möchte wissen wie sehr mein Q9650 ausbremst
mfg


----------



## True Monkey (15. August 2010)

Jepp 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. August 2010)

DC1984 schrieb:


> lol ey... Hast zufällig auch n Bench mit ner 5870 gemacht, möchte wissen wie sehr mein Q9650 ausbremst
> mfg


Die 25k knackt man schon mit einem i7 @ 4GHz und weniger OC bei der Grafikkarte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. August 2010)

Jo, da kommt man auch mit einer 5850 locker dran 
Einmal ~25k und einmal Highscore.

Ich schaffs mit nem Q9550 aber nicht, mit 5850er CF die 25k zu knacken  (ist aber auch ne Gammel-CPU, 1.6V bei 4GHz...)


----------



## True Monkey (15. August 2010)

5850er ....hmm die kann schon 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DC1984 (15. August 2010)

Man sollte hier nochma in Core 2 und Core i7 trennen... nervt, die wenigen Punkte...


----------



## PitBull (16. August 2010)

Jepp, ein Q9650 mit 4,25Ghz hat ca. 20k wobei die GK nur 18k bringt. 

I7 @ 4Ghz hat 1k CPU Punkte mehr und die GK bringt auch noch einmal 2k mit Oo


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (16. August 2010)

DC1984 schrieb:


> Man sollte hier nochma in Core 2 und Core i7 trennen... nervt, die wenigen Punkte...



HaHa ....
ja und dann nochmal extra für die Phenoms ....
komm ja auch nich ausn Quark die Dinger .....


----------



## pagani-s (16. August 2010)

was meint ihr dazu ?
ich find das ergebnis ein wenig zu klein geraten
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/pagani-s-albums-meins-3087-picture53334-3dmark06-sli.jpg


----------



## rabit (16. August 2010)

Ok dann habe ich ja net soo viel geschaft.
Meine 275er bringt also net wirklich viel als Phys X Karte oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (16. August 2010)

rabit schrieb:


> Ok dann habe ich ja net soo viel geschaft.
> Meine 275er bringt also net wirklich viel als Phys X Karte oder?
> 
> 
> ...


 

physx wird ja auch nur vom 3dmarl vantage unterstützt


----------



## AMDman (16. August 2010)

es gibt auch amd cpus die die benches mit über 4ghz machen, und trotzdem lahmer sind, außerdem habe ich selbst nach mehreren i7 sys erfahrungen darin gesammelt, brauch keine belehrungen
...Wenn du abstreitest, dass 3d mark 06 und vantage Intels Friend sind, dann bist du blind oder n übler fanboy...ich find beide gut...


----------



## HAWX (18. August 2010)

AMDman schrieb:


> es ist der vantage, dass der 3d mark06 intel bzw. cpu verseucht ist weiß ich (aus eigener erfahrung...)




Ich weiß es leider auch deswegen...


----------



## AMDman (18. August 2010)

hier mal mein aktuelles sys...warum zeigt alles eig an dass die cpu nur mit 3,5 taktet?? der lief auf 3,8...eig...


----------



## kreids (18. August 2010)

punkte so ok?


----------



## Acid (18. August 2010)

beitrag ignorieren bitte.


----------



## Schrotti (19. August 2010)

kreids schrieb:


> punkte so ok?



Nee, du verschenkst Leistung weil du SMT ausgeschaltet hast.

Normal sind 2 GTX 470 schneller als eine GTX 480 aber wegen der CPU hab ich dich überholt.

ORB - Compare


----------



## Spieler22 (19. August 2010)

Nicht zwangslaeufig punktes du mit Smt besser!
Wenn du die wahl hast zwischen 4,4 Ghz mit Smt und 4,65 Ghz ohne Smt, nimms ohne. 
Wie ich darauf komme? Smt aus spart Volt und Hitze. Nur im Cpu Bench bringen dir die Threads was. Im rest werden max 2 Kerne ausgelastet und jedes Mhz zaehlt! 
MfG Spieler22


----------



## Schrotti (19. August 2010)

Sehe ich nicht so.

Knapp 800 CPU Punkte kommen durch SMT dazu (habe ich verglichen mit SMT on/off).

Die 200MHz mehr CPU Takt bringen das nicht.


----------



## Spieler22 (19. August 2010)

Ich hab ohne SMT klar mehr! 29903 Punkte mit i7 920 und GTX 480 sind ja nu auch nicht schlecht !


----------



## Schrotti (19. August 2010)

Und die 30k. hättest du mit SMT.


----------



## PitBull (20. August 2010)

Was bringt es bitte SMT auszuhaben wenn der Prozessor dies leistet? Ich laufe lieber auf 4Ghz statt auf 4,2Ghz und habe dafür SMT an


----------



## assko (20. August 2010)

Sind 16521 punkte gut für mei nsystem?


----------



## Spieler22 (20. August 2010)

Kann smt bei den Ghz zahlen aber nicht anhaben... weil er dann unter Wasser die 100° C easy knackt bzw. nichtmal den Windowsladescreen schaft 
So Schrotti damit du zufrieden bist  
Das stellt beides jeweils die maximal Werte des stabil machbaren dar. 
Bei allen 3 Versuchen (3 pro Screen) hab ich den Höchstwert genommen und gepostet. 
Für jeden Versuch hab ich das Wasser wieder kalt werden lassen!


----------



## Tripleh84 (21. August 2010)

Ich merke echt das das 3D Mark CPU Power braucht. 

Statts 17k habe ich jetzt 20k

aber immernoch echt wenig würde ich sagen für 4Ghz und OC 470 oder


----------



## Papzt (21. August 2010)

ich hatte mit dem X4 940 @ 3,72 GHz und ner 5850 20247 Punkte. eihentlich hättest du mehr haben müssen meiner Meinung nach


----------



## Tripleh84 (21. August 2010)

die 470er ist doch schneller als die 5850er? Oder was is los? Ich raffs net.


----------



## True Monkey (21. August 2010)

hehe ......mal zwei kleine alte 88er GT   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tripleh84 (21. August 2010)

ich glaub langsam meine ist einfach *******. Versteh ich net, seid ich PC zammenbastel, bin ich immer so langsam.


----------



## True Monkey (21. August 2010)

Nööp ...die 470er ist eine gute Karte und so ein Benchmark hat nicht allzuviel mit in Game Leistung zu tun ....ok vllt ein klein wenig 

Und nimm bitte nicht mich als Masstab (hmm zwei oder drei s das ist hier die Frage ---Masstab ?)

Mal mein bestes SLI Ergebniss mit zwei 285er  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tripleh84 (21. August 2010)

gibts da ne möglichkeit was zu tunen? also mehr fps im system ohne oc rauszuholen? bios einstellungen oder treiber optionen?


----------



## True Monkey (21. August 2010)

In Benchmarks kann man schon tweaken indem man die Treiber Einstellungen von Qualität auf Performance umstellt zb. aber das hilft dir beim zocken nicht wirklich weiter 

Ist denn nicht genug Performance zum zocken da oder warum ?

Mal eine 480er noch nicht ganz ausgefahren 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tripleh84 (21. August 2010)

zum zocken lang das locker. Aber ich will mehr Punkte sehen. Oder jedenfalls gleich auf sein, mit leutz mit der selben Hardware.


----------



## True Monkey (21. August 2010)

Dann vergleich aber am besten mit anderen AMD sys denn in Benchmarks können die Intel nicht das Wasser reichen 

Und nu mal die 480er mit mehr Antrieb 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomeoJ (21. August 2010)

Hammer....1.784v...du quälst den ganz schön....


----------



## Tripleh84 (21. August 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Dann vergleich aber am besten mit anderen AMD sys denn in Benchmarks können die Intel nicht das Wasser reichen
> 
> Und nu mal die 480er mit mehr Antrieb
> 
> ...



was arbeitest du eigentlich? Haste ein Extra Zimmer für eine Hardware bzw.Knete?


----------



## RomeoJ (21. August 2010)

...er ist Lude....der letze Bench-Lude....*fg*


----------



## Tripleh84 (21. August 2010)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> ...er ist Lude....der letze Bench-Lude....*fg*



 bench lude


----------



## True Monkey (21. August 2010)

Arbeiten ?....für sowas habe ich keine Zeit 

ich benche 

und weil ich ihn so nice finde nochmal meinen Lieblingsscreen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tripleh84 (21. August 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Arbeiten ?....für sowas habe ich keine Zeit
> 
> ich benche
> 
> ...



Tust ja schon bissl angeben oder?


----------



## True Monkey (21. August 2010)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Tust ja schon bissl angeben oder?


 
darf ich auch .......zu irgentwas muß das ganze ja gut sein 

aber ich kann auch anders ...

2x 8400 gs 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomeoJ (21. August 2010)

hammer..digga...einfach nur geil...40k müssen kommen...^^


----------



## True Monkey (21. August 2010)

Bei der nächsten Session hoffe ich das die fallen 

Aber vorher uppe ich nochmal die CPU


----------



## RomeoJ (21. August 2010)

oder du nimmst einfach mal 3`e...


----------



## True Monkey (21. August 2010)

das wird es nicht bringen ....selbst bei 5,5 Ghz waren die zwei nicht ausgefahren 

lieber mit einer


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. August 2010)

Endlich mal die 27K mit einer einzelnen Karte geknackt   (kann nur besser werden )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. August 2010)

> hammer..digga...einfach nur geil...40k müssen kommen...^^


Logo... Aber mit den 8400GS


----------



## True Monkey (22. August 2010)

Er meinte den vorherigen post von mir 

Alibi 

7300 gs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. August 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> das wird es nicht bringen ....selbst bei 5,5 Ghz waren die zwei nicht ausgefahren
> 
> lieber mit einer



Die 5,5 waren doch unter SS oder Dice ne ?
Ich kenn deinen 980x und dein P6T ja net so aber unter LN2 müssten doch 6Ghz dicke drin sein 
Dann langweilen sich deine 480 auch nicht mehr soo.


----------



## True Monkey (23. August 2010)

^^ähh ...sry 

aber hast du überhaupt einen blanken Schimmer davon was es heißt unter Ln2 zu benchen 

Ich glaube nämlich nicht


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. August 2010)

Äh 
Ich meinte nur das unter Ln2 doch mehr gehen würde 
Und nein ich habe noch nicht Ln2 gebencht.


----------



## rabit (26. August 2010)

So mal ohne meine 275er GTX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrotti (27. August 2010)

Ich würde mal eine aktuelle GPU-Z Version ziehen (sind mittlerweile bei Version 0.4.5).

PS: So dolle ist dein Ergebnis übrigens nicht. Selbst mein alter Q9450 + GTX 280 hat mehr gebracht -> 20833


----------



## pagani-s (27. August 2010)

was meint ihr dazu ?
ich find das ergebnis ein wenig zu klein geraten
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/pagani-s-albums-meins-3087-picture53334-3dmark06-sli.jpg

vorallem wenn man bedent das ich das hier mit einer gtx 285 geschafft habe
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ns-3087-picture50742-3dmark-06-neu-3-6ghz.jpg
__________________


----------



## Schrotti (27. August 2010)

Mach der CPU mal Beine (2006 lebt von hohem CPU Takt)  und übertakte die beiden GTX 285 dann gibts auch mehr Punkte.


----------



## kress (27. August 2010)

4000 Punkte im Plus ist schon nicht schlecht, aber ja, du solltest schon mal auf 3,5ghz mit dem i7 gehn für mehr Punkte.


----------



## pagani-s (27. August 2010)

kress schrieb:


> 4000 Punkte im Plus ist schon nicht schlecht, aber ja, du solltest schon mal auf 3,5ghz mit dem i7 gehn für mehr Punkte.


 
ich finde 4000 punkte recht wenig dafür das eine allein schon 20000 schafft
beim vantage hats deutlich mehr gebracht
von über 14000 auf über 26000 punkte 
sry der rennt auf auf 3,6ghz + smt und auf 3782mhz mit turbo

siehe sig 
I
I
I
V


----------



## True Monkey (27. August 2010)

....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (27. August 2010)

siehste mal er schafft das sogar mit einer einzigen gtx285 zu toppen


----------



## Schrotti (27. August 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du auch Links zu Futuremark?

Ich habe keinen Bock immer und immer wieder erst meinen Futuremark auf zumachen um zu schauen wie ich da abschneide.


----------



## True Monkey (27. August 2010)

Nööp solange ich keine Futuremark link brauche für die Global top 20 screene ich nur und validiere nicht.

Mein Benchsys ist nicht am netz und das wäre nur unnötige Arbeit und Zeitverschwendung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (27. August 2010)

Wer steckt denn sein sein Bechsys ans Netz?


----------



## Schrotti (27. August 2010)

Ich!

Für hwbot.


----------



## Spieler22 (28. August 2010)

Der spitzenwert vom i7

Dem ist ja richtig warm geworden  35°C


----------



## kress (28. August 2010)

Aber is klar, wenn er nur mit 1,2ghz und 0,880V läuft.^^


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. August 2010)

Meiner macht auch den Standardtakt mit noch weniger Spannung 
Und nochn kleiner Bench damit kein Spam.


----------



## Spieler22 (28. August 2010)

Bin nich tiefer gegangen, weil das für die CPU wohl sehr ungesund sein soll !
Keine Ahnung wie tief er noch geht


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (29. August 2010)

Spieler22 schrieb:


> Bin nich tiefer gegangen, weil das für die CPU wohl sehr ungesund sein soll !



Ungesund? 
Zu wenig Spannung??

Niemals!!
Zu hohe Spannung is vielleicht ungesund ....

Drossel mal nen Motor und beschneide die Kraftstoffzufuhr .... das einzige was ist das er weniger leistet oder nich mehr läuft .... kaputt geht er dadurch bestimmt nich!!


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. August 2010)

Trotzdem, ist doch sowieso völlig senseless sich nen i7 zu kaufen und auf Pentium4 Niveau zu untertakten ó.Ò


----------



## Spieler22 (29. August 2010)

War ja nur mal aus Spaß -.-
um den Thread bissel wiederzubeleben


----------



## Ü50 (5. September 2010)

Mal eine 88 GTS 320


----------



## Icke&Er (5. September 2010)

Die Karte geht ja richtig gut. Haste einen Vmod dran?

PS: Bei den Vorwerten schreit der i7 nach Dice/Ln2 

MFG


----------



## Ü50 (6. September 2010)

Nein kein Vmod, ich sehe gerade GPU-Z liest falsch aus,  GPU Clock war auf 707 MHz eingestellt. Dice/ Ln2 kommt noch sobald ich Zeit habe.


----------



## djnoob (6. September 2010)

Ü50: Normalerweise müsste Pyhsix und Opencl auch angekreuzt sein.


----------



## Ü50 (6. September 2010)

djnoob schrieb:


> Ü50: Normalerweise müsste Pyhsix und Opencl auch angekreuzt sein.


Im 06er nicht.


----------



## True Monkey (16. September 2010)

Eine 460er (192) auf* stock* ........wie hieß noch mal der Hersteller mit A am Anfang 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyran (16. September 2010)

Und wieviel bringt eine 5850@stock mit dem 980@4,6GHz?  Der 06er ist ein CPU-Benchmark, ist nunmal so


----------



## True Monkey (16. September 2010)

wenn ich mich recht erinnere 25100 

Sry ich habe/hatte hier so ziemlich jede Graka und wenn ich das nicht vergleichen könnte dann würde ich sowas nicht posten 

Schau mal eine 5870 bei 4,8 Ghz voll übertaktet zwar nur mit 8 Threads aber das alleine reißt es auch nicht raus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich wette darauf das die 460er die gleich schlägt 

Edit : Hier mein bestes Ergebniss mit einer 5850er bei dem selben Takt auf dem selben Sys ....Klick


----------



## Lyran (16. September 2010)

Das du ordentlich am Benchen bist und dich da um einiges besser auskennst steht außer Frage  Wegen der kleinen "Hersteller mit A" Anspielung: Ich finde nur das die GTX460 jetzt nicht unbedingt heftiger ist als andere Karten. 

AliBild:


----------



## True Monkey (16. September 2010)

Doch ..das ist nur die kleine 460er und die kostet gerade mal die Hälfte der 5850er 

mal ein Zwischenstand 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (17. September 2010)

Danke True ...... endlich mal nen Run der 460er!

Man geht die ab .... und dann nur die "Kleine", mit ner "Grossen" gehn doch bestimmt die 30k!?

Bin schon sehr gespannt!


----------



## True Monkey (17. September 2010)

Heute mal eine Gts 450 ...erst mal auf stock 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (17. September 2010)

Tja, und so siehts aus wenn man nen AMD vor die "GLH" hängt .....
aber die 20k hol ich mir noch!! .....(irgendwann)


----------



## kress (17. September 2010)

Sollte mit 3,8ghz geknackt werden.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (17. September 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Sollte mit 3,8ghz geknackt werden.



Hat sie vor nen halben Jahr immer locker gemacht .... mittlerweile nicht mehr .... warum auch immer??!!
Hab mir schon den Kopf zerbrochen darüber .... Hardware und Bios hab ich nicht geändert .... das einzigste ist das ich von Win7RC auf Win7HomePremium gewechselt habe .... und ne neue HD gabs dazu.

Naja, der RUN is ausn Juli, könnt ja auch mal mit nen aktuellen Treiber probieren .... vielleicht stürzt er damit ja nicht ab bei 3,8GHz .....

Edit:
Er stürzte auch nur in den letzten beiden SM3.0-Tests ab, nicht im CPU-Test


----------



## True Monkey (17. September 2010)

Und jetzt mal die 450er ausgereizt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mischk@ (17. September 2010)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Ungesund?
> Zu wenig Spannung??
> 
> Niemals!!
> ...


 

Wenn er zu mager Läuft ist das ungesund für den Motor... Wenn er zu fett läuft auch...

Testet ihr nur 3D06 mit Extreme Einstellungen oder auch normal ?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (18. September 2010)

Mischk@ schrieb:


> Wenn er zu mager Läuft ist das ungesund für den Motor... Wenn er zu fett läuft auch...
> 
> Testet ihr nur 3D06 mit Extreme Einstellungen oder auch normal ?



Zu mager oder zu fett bezieht sich allerdings auf das Mischungsverhältniss vom Kraftstoff zu Luft ... 

Wie ExtremeEinstellung?
Nur die vorgegebenen Basicsettings ohne was einzustelln, auch mit der vorgegeben Auflösung ....


----------



## True Monkey (20. September 2010)

Hihi ...heute mal eine GTX 470

Erstmal auf stock 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (20. September 2010)

hätt ich auch nochmal nen kleines update
hier klicken


----------



## lorenco (21. September 2010)

hier mal meine ergebnisse:

notebook:
msi gx620-9543vph

hardware:
cpu: intel core2duo p9500
grafik: nv 9600gt 512mb ddr3
ram: 2x2 gb ddr2 800


----------



## Bloodhour86 (21. September 2010)

Das hat mein system dazu zu sagen : 21303

Hardware:
Q9550 @ 4165 Mhz
2x2 OCZ
GTX 470 765/1530/1750


----------



## True Monkey (21. September 2010)

^^Warum hebst du nicht die Spannung der Karte an ?


----------



## xX jens Xx (21. September 2010)

Oder er könnte auch mal Windows Xp für den 06er benutzen das bringt auch ordentlich punkt..


----------



## Bloodhour86 (23. September 2010)

@true Monkey , Wie schalte ich das bei afterburn frei , und wieviel mehr volt müsste ich anheben ??


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. September 2010)

Geh mal ins Optionen-Menü vom Afterburner, dort gibts nen Punkt der heißt "Voltage-Regulierungen einblenden" oder so. Häkchen rein und die Option sollte frei sein.
Wenn sie das nicht ist, hast du wohl nicht das Referenzdesign der Karte und somit eins, wo die entsprechenden Bauteile zum Spannung anheben nicht verbaut sind.


----------



## True Monkey (23. September 2010)

@Bloodhour86
Beim Afterburner unter Settings bei Voltage Control ein Haken reimachen .

Deine Karte dürfte eh nur 1,087v beim Afterburner erlauben und genau das kannst du beim benchen ihr auch geben


----------



## Schrotti (24. September 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hihi ...heute mal eine GTX 470
> 
> Erstmal auf stock
> 
> ...



Alter bist du kaputt.

Ich brauch nen Sockel 1366 Board und nen 6 Kerner.


----------



## True Monkey (24. September 2010)

Der hier ist für Kreids ......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2x GTX 260 192er


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (24. September 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Der hier ist für Kreids ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meine Fresse was fürn CPU-Takt......das ists beim 06er schon fast egal welche Graka du hast...


----------



## Schrotti (24. September 2010)

Na ja LN2 schätze ich mal. 

Mit Wasser ist das nicht mehr im Zaun zu halten.


----------



## True Monkey (24. September 2010)

Nööp Dice ....mit Ln2 geht wesentlich mehr 

Das ist hier ist noch Wakü .....noch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GTX 470


----------



## Schrotti (24. September 2010)

LN2 oder Dice, schiet egal weil beides kälter als Wakü.

Wie viel Differenz besteht da?


----------



## True Monkey (24. September 2010)

600 mhz ...aber ich habe den core unter Ln 2 bis jetzt geschont


----------



## kreids (24. September 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Der hier ist für Kreids ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




echt top punkte!!meinste die beiden grakas gehen noch weiter?

mfg


----------



## Ü50 (24. September 2010)

Mal zwei 88/320er WRL P7. True kennst du die


----------



## Blechdesigner (24. September 2010)

^^Ich möchte so langsam auch so eine 32nm CPU mit 6Kernen, wenn sie nicht so teuer wäre


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (25. September 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Ich möchte so langsam auch so eine 32nm CPU mit 6Kernen, wenn sie nicht so teuer wäre



Ich auch...aber mit ner Frau die noch Studiert...und icke als Geldrausschmeißer wird das erstmal nix....


----------



## pagani-s (25. September 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Ich möchte so langsam auch so eine 32nm CPU mit 6Kernen, wenn sie nicht so teuer wäre


 
ich auch ich auch


----------



## FroZine (1. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




17716 - q9550 @3800Mhz 5770 oc


----------



## Zocky123 (8. Oktober 2010)

Hey leute hab mal ne Frage
Sind 9236 Punkte nicht zu wenig für mein System?

System:
I5 750
Zotac GTX465
2GB Ram
Windows Vista Home 64 bit


----------



## kress (8. Oktober 2010)

Mh, 9000 Punkte sind schon recht wenig, die hab ich ja mit amd athlon 6000+ und hd4850 locker erreicht.


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (8. Oktober 2010)

Das liegt am Takt der Cpu der macht einiges (im 06) außerdem hat er nur 2 Gb Ram. Wenn du mehr über dein System wissen willst lad dir mal Cinebench(Cpu only) oder Vantage die sind da besser.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (8. Oktober 2010)

Zocky123 schrieb:


> Hey leute hab mal ne Frage
> Sind 9236 Punkte nicht zu wenig für mein System?
> 
> System:
> ...




Da stimmt was nicht!
Das ist viel zu wenig ....

Mit mein 955BE + GTX460 hat ich über 16k mit all@stock ...

Du solltest min. über 14k kommen !


----------



## tobi757 (8. Oktober 2010)

Phenom 2 X6 1090T@4Ghz 
4GB Mushkin Copperhead@ 1790Mhz CL8
HD5850@852|1093Mhz

Bin eigentlich zufrieden, die Einstellungen am Prozi waren direkt stabil, also sollte da noch einiges mehr gehen


----------



## CU_L_26 (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke mit 15.019 Punkten (aber vllt. bringt das System noch ein klitzeklein wenig mehr) habe ich es gar nicht so schlecht getroffen:

AMD Phenom II X2 555 @3,77 GHz
4 GB Samsung DDR3-1333@1664 7-8-8-20
ATI Radeon HD 5750@925/1.385 MHz


----------



## True Monkey (18. Oktober 2010)

Naja mit einem Intel und ein wenig mehr Takt geht schon einiges mehr mit einer 5750er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ok ich geb es ja zu .....das ist *die *Karte in bezug auf den Vram


----------



## Mega Rage (18. Oktober 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Naja mit einem Intel und ein wenig mehr Takt geht schon einiges mehr mit einer 5750er
> 
> Ok ich geb es ja zu .....das ist *die *Karte in bezug auf den Vram



 V-mod aufm Speicher drauf oder? Wahnsinns Takt


----------



## True Monkey (18. Oktober 2010)

Nööp ...ohne Vmod 

Aber so selten ist das nicht (bei mir ) ....schau dir mal diese 5770er an 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CU_L_26 (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab meinen jetzt schon auf +0,125V (und damit 1,4V), und unter Volllast macht er mir nicht mehr als ~3,8 GHz... Mehr macht er nicht, egal ob ich den Multi nach oben drehe oder auf über 250 MHz umstelle... und die Spannung will ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt höher hauen...

Außerdem war es nie mein Ansinnen, mit einem Intel QuadCore mitzuhalten.


----------



## True Monkey (18. Oktober 2010)

Sry ...wollte deine leistung ja auch nicht kleinmachen.
Für einen AMD und dem Takt ist es ja auch voll OK 

Futuremarks sind halt für Intel gemacht 

Aber ich zeig dir mal was zwei von den Karten leisten .....die skalieren im CF nämlich äußerst gut, und es ist nicht so wie viele behaupten das multiple GPU sich bei kleinen Karten nicht lohnt.
Ist genau andersrum ...was nutzten zwei große Karten die eine CPU nicht befeueren kann.

Anders sieht das bei kleinen Karten aus ...die werden wenigstens voll ausgefahren im CF / SLI 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....


----------



## CU_L_26 (18. Oktober 2010)

Ist es eigentlich normal, dass mir 3DMark eine 5770 anzeigt? Also ich dürfte eigentlich nur eine 5750 haben...^^


----------



## True Monkey (18. Oktober 2010)

Mach doch mal so einen screen wie ich dann kann man mehr dazu sagen


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. Oktober 2010)

Hmm, 15k mit AMD 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (18. Oktober 2010)

Und 23 mit einem Intel ....mit ein klein wenig mehr Takt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. Oktober 2010)

^^Das gibt's auch schon mit nur 4kernen und leicht weniger Takt auf der CPU 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (18. Oktober 2010)

Dafür aber mit 216 Shader


----------



## CU_L_26 (19. Oktober 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Mach doch mal so einen screen wie ich dann kann man mehr dazu sagen


 
Also wenn ich mit GPU-Z anschaue würde ich ja sagen, dass es eine 5770 sein MÜSSTE. Nur im Kaufvertrag (ist ein Komplett-PC) steht was von 5750... Ich hab die Einstellungen natürlich wieder zurückgesetzt...


----------



## CU_L_26 (19. Oktober 2010)

Und hier noch mal für alle die ihre Lupe nicht dabei haben:


----------



## True Monkey (19. Oktober 2010)

Du hast eine 5770er 

Erkennt man an er ID 1002 *68B8*

5750er = ID 1002 *68BE *


----------



## tobi757 (19. Oktober 2010)

Da steht aber *68B8 *


----------



## True Monkey (19. Oktober 2010)

ja und das bedeutet 5770er 

5770 = 68B8

5750 = 68BE 

Und kannst du auch was sinnvolles dazu beitragen außer öffentlich zu machen das ich eine Brille brauche


----------



## tobi757 (19. Oktober 2010)

Ja, kommt gleich


----------



## CU_L_26 (19. Oktober 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Du hast eine 5770er
> 
> Erkennt man an er ID 1002 *68B8*
> 
> 5750er = ID 1002 *68BE *



Danke für die Info. Dann will ich mich mal nicht beschweren gehen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt ganz konkret, der 06er nutzt kein PhysX oder?


----------



## True Monkey (22. Oktober 2010)

Nööp ....nutzt er nicht


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Oktober 2010)

Schade, hab so schön zugeschlagen mit ner 8800GTS als PhysX-Karte für 12€ xD


----------



## Ben5850 (22. Oktober 2010)

allso ich mach 19951 punkte im 3D 06 ist das ok oder geht da noch mehr?                  

                          AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor,
                              Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H,
                          4 GBTakeMS,ATI Radeon HD 5850 (Cypress)


----------



## Flip (22. Oktober 2010)

> allso ich mach 19951 punkte im 3D 06 ist das ok oder geht da noch mehr?


Ich würd mal sagen: mehr, geht (fast)immer.


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Oktober 2010)

Fürn Standardtakt geht das aber voll in Ordnung, CPU Limit halt...


----------



## Naix (23. Oktober 2010)

hir mal mein Ergebniss



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## triplekilla (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich wollt mal nachfragen ob meine Punkte gut sind für mein System...

16812 3DMarks

-SM 2.0 Score: 6633
-HDR/SM 3.0 Score: 8047
-CPU Score: 4559

EDIT: Systemdaten wären nicht schlecht xDD

AMD Phenom X4 955
GTX 260
Asrock K10n78
2GB DDR 2 (Corsair) 400Mhz; 4-4-4-12


----------



## kalkone (24. Oktober 2010)

nur mal eine kurze frage nebenbei...

werde die ergebnisse ihrgendwo automatisch gespeichert oder hinterlegt?

ich würde gerne sehen, ob mein pc langsamer geworden ist, durch zu viele programme...

ich hab jetzt eine neue hd6870 reingesteckt und hab vom gefühl her wenig punkte(14500 müssten es gewesen sein). meine cpu wird aber das ganze auch etwas einbremsen...


----------



## kress (24. Oktober 2010)

triplekilla schrieb:


> Ich wollt mal nachfragen ob meine Punkte gut sind für mein System...
> 
> 16812 3DMarks
> 
> ...




Jo, die Werte passen. 

Wenn du unter Win 7 oder Vista spielst, empfehle ich dir nochmal 2gb Ram.^^


----------



## kalkone (24. Oktober 2010)

ich hab jetzt gerade nochmal 3dmark durchlaufen lassen

bei meiner cpu auf 2,6ghz habe ich 13772 punkte (SM2.0:4982, SM3.0:7243, CPU:3532)
bei der CPU auf 3,0ghz hatte ich 14500 punkte

vor dem pc aufräumen hatte ich gerade mal 11000 punkte^^

was sagt ihr zu den werten? test mit 3,1ghz wird noch gemacht, aber jetzt mist mir zweimal der pc abgestürtzt...


----------



## triplekilla (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde echt gern 2 GB mehr rein machen wollen, aber ich hab leider 32 Bit (Win 7). Kann man da trotzdem was mit anfangen, oder ist das nur ein kleiner Prozentsatz an Leistungsgewinn?


----------



## chillinmitch (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo kalkone, könntest du bitte mal einen screenshot von deinem ergebniss posten? 
Ich möchte gerne mal was von deiner 6870 sehen, am besten in diesen stil mit gpuz und cpuz. 
Finde sonst keine ergebnisse dieser karte.


----------



## kress (24. Oktober 2010)

triplekilla schrieb:


> Ich würde echt gern 2 GB mehr rein machen wollen, aber ich hab leider 32 Bit (Win 7). Kann man da trotzdem was mit anfangen, oder ist das nur ein kleiner Prozentsatz an Leistungsgewinn?



Nunja, wenn du Ramlastige Spiele spielst, kommen dir die 4gb Ram zugute.
Wenn dein Ram vollläuft und auf die Festplatte ausgelagert werden muss, ist Ende, dann läufts nicht mehr flüssig.


----------



## kalkone (24. Oktober 2010)

chillinmitch schrieb:


> Hallo kalkone, könntest du bitte mal einen screenshot von deinem ergebniss posten?
> Ich möchte gerne mal was von deiner 6870 sehen, am besten in diesen stil mit gpuz und cpuz.
> Finde sonst keine ergebnisse dieser karte.



sooo ich hab jetzt mal bisl rumgespielt, dass ich meine cpu auf 3100mhz durch 3dmark prügel die kühlung währe es ja net, aber abstürtzen tut er immer beim cpu test^^

ich hab jetzt drei bilder angehängt...

1. bild ist so gemacht, wie du es gewünscht hast, mit 3100mhz cpu, gpu ist normal serie

das zweite bild ist von heute vormittag bei cpu auf standart 2600mhz

und das dritte bild ist aus dem vantage einmal mit einem aufgeräumten pc, alles sinnlose wurde ausgemacht (das hat ALLES das amd fusion tool gemacht! ok... ich hatte auch immer viel sinnlosen müll drauf laufen)  und die cpu ist mit 3000mhz getacktet gewesen und auf der rechten seite das erste benchmark mit dem zugemüllten pc
leider kann ich beim vantage keine ergebnisse mehr ansehen.... doofe trial version.

aber alles im allem muss ich sagen, dass meine cpu stark limitiert!


----------



## chillinmitch (24. Oktober 2010)

Dankeschön für die Screens. Kann mann die Karte mit dem MSi Afterburner regeln ?
Ich meine - lässt sich die Spannung auslesen/verändern?
1 Ghz GPU-Takt wäre dann ja bestimmt kein Problem,
wenn sie sich ähnlich der 58xx Serie verhalten würde.


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. Oktober 2010)

@chillinmitch: Tun sie nicht, der Chip läuft Serie quasi am Limit.
Techpowerup konnten 920MHz, Computerbase glaube ich 925MHz rausholen  Progs zum Spannung ändern gibts noch nicht, soweit ich weiß, wobei es mit dem Afterburner evtl klappen könnte (V2.0.0 ist übrigens draußen).


----------



## kalkone (24. Oktober 2010)

was ich so bis jetzt gelesen hab soll man die gpu nur schwer übertakten können, dass macht bei mir aber auch weniger sinn, da die cpu zu langsam währe...
cpu gibt es erst eine neue wenn der bulldozer rauskommt und man dann vergleichen kann.


----------



## kalkone (24. Oktober 2010)

nene... ich lass die so, da mach ich nichts, mir reicht schon, dass meine 4870pcs+ am ende nur noch mit 625/725 mhz geloffen ist und die 7950gx2, die ich davor gehabt hab, auch abgeraucht ist...

einzig und alleine die cpu könnte ich ohne probleme auf 3ghz halten, für mehr muss man die spannungen drastisch anheben und das will ich meiner cpu und meinem board nicht antun, das muss noch etwas halten


----------



## chillinmitch (24. Oktober 2010)

Schaut mal hier 6870 @ 1170/1200 Mhz unter Luftkühlung.
Scheinbar geht da doch einiges mit der Karte.
Aber keine Referenzkühlung. Sieht nach Spitfire+Deltalüfter aus.


----------



## kalkone (24. Oktober 2010)

chillinmitch schrieb:


> Schaut mal hier 6870 @ 1170/1200 Mhz unter Luftkühlung.
> Scheinbar geht da doch einiges mit der Karte.
> Aber keine Referenzkühlung. Sieht nach Spitfire+Deltalüfter aus.



oha, net schlecht

vllt ist es ja bei der karte so wie bei meiner cpu, dem 9950be, manche haben ihn mit wasserkühlung nicht auf 3ghz gebracht und ich bring ihn auf 3,1ghz und er wird net wärmer als 45°C mit luftkühlung^^
bei mir wird das board aber eher zu warm

die hd6870 wird in benchmarks auch nicht wärmer als 70°C und der lüfter dreht selten schneller als 30%

im sommer, wenn ich eine neue cpu reinkaufe werde ich das mal austesten, aber jetzt hat das keinen nützen


----------



## True Monkey (24. Oktober 2010)

chillinmitch schrieb:


> Schaut mal hier 6870 @ 1170/1200 Mhz unter Luftkühlung.
> Scheinbar geht da doch einiges mit der Karte.
> Aber keine Referenzkühlung. Sieht nach Spitfire+Deltalüfter aus.


 
....mehr geht mit der Karte nicht...das macht ja schon die kleine 460er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kalkone (25. Oktober 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ....mehr geht mit der Karte nicht...das macht ja schon die kleine 460er
> 
> 
> 
> ...



apfel und birnen vergleich

das währe das selbe, wenn ich sagen würde, das die 6870er schuld ist, weil ich nur 15500punkte zusammenbekomme, obwohl das meine cpu zu langsam ist....


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich verstehe die Namensgebung bei der vermeindlich aktuellen AMD Generation nicht mehr.
Wieso 6850 und 6870, wobei letztere der HD 5870 nicht das Wasser reichen kann und dazu noch beschnitten ist


----------



## True Monkey (25. Oktober 2010)

^^Reine verarsche ......so wird den nicht ganz so informierten Käufern vorgegaukelt sie würden den Nachfolger der 5870er kaufen .
Äußerst hilfreich für die ganzen großen Märkten die das dann groß bei ihren Fertigrechnern anpreisen und so versuchen ihre Mid Rechner als High End zu verkaufen.
Aber du solltest das doch wissen Blechdesigner 

Hier mal eine 470er ....da geht wenigstens was 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit @ kalkone

Apfel und Birnen ? warum das ist so ziemlich der gleiche CPU takt außer das meine CPU ein paar threads mehr hat. 
Aber kein prob ich bekomme die Woche ein paar der neuen ATIs und schau mir mal an was die so können 

aber hier extra für dich mal weniger Threads weniger Mhz ...und zwei 5750er sind schon fast so schnell wie diese neuen Wunderkarten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kalkone (25. Oktober 2010)

seh dir doch die cpu punkte an
die 460er ist langsamer, deshalb bekommt sie weniger punkte, aber das wird durch den 6kerner ausgeglichen, somit dann die selben punkte rauskommen^^


----------



## True Monkey (25. Oktober 2010)

^^dann schau dir mal mein Edit an 

Ich kann ja auch mal eine 5850er nehmen und HT ausmachen und selbst dann komme ich schon in der nähe dieser neuen Karte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kalkone (25. Oktober 2010)

http://www.pcmasters.de/fileadmin/n..._Kinc_GamesConvention_3DMark2006_27039_02.jpg


----------



## kalkone (25. Oktober 2010)

langsam kann ich iwie nimmer glauben, dass meine cpu so viel ausmacht^^
muss gleich nochmal durchlaufen lassen ohne oc...


----------



## True Monkey (25. Oktober 2010)

Hihi ...wenn schon protzen dann richtig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.....

Edit :An der Bildgröße deines screens kann man erkennen das der Benchmark nicht in der regulären Auflösung durchgeführt wurde ...oder warum ist die verwendete Aüflösung verdeckt


----------



## kalkone (25. Oktober 2010)

keine ahnung, ich glaub auch nicht, dass des so orginal ist^^

wenn du bei dir den cpu takt erhöhst werden dann alle drei werte höher, oder nur der cpu wert?
das eine bild ist mit 2,6ghz standart und das andere halt mit 3,1ghz
ich kenn mich da jetzt nicht 100% aus, deswegen frag ich^^


----------



## Lyran (25. Oktober 2010)

Es werden alle 3 höher, weil die Grafikkarte durch die schnellere CPU auch schneller arbeiten kann.


----------



## harti95mes (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, 
bin neu hier. 
Mein System

CPU: AMD 1075T mit H50 wakü
Colorful GTX 470
Asus M4A98GTD-PRO
4 gb V-Max DDR3 Ram 
750 watt netzteil 

Problem 1: wenn ich den 3DMark06 laufen lasse auf standart einstellungen( 1280x720 Antianlaising aus) krieg ich nur 17000 pt. Mein Bruder ereicht 17000pt mit antinalising x8. er hat folgendes system: 
AMD 955 3,4ghz.
ATI Saphire 5850
4 gb DDR2 1066mhz
MSI K9A2 Platinum V2
550 Watt netzteil 

wie kann das sein?

Problem 2: ich hab immer wieder Frames einbrüche beim 3Dmark06 test und auch bei jedem spiel. 

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? wäre sehr dringend!!


----------



## Lyran (29. Oktober 2010)

Der Treiber der 400er Serie ist noch nicht ausgereift, viele Nutzer haben diese Frameeinbrüche. Sieht man auch im Nvidia Forum, da beschweren sich viele drüber. Man kann aber wohl nur auf einen neuen Treiber warten oder die Grafikkarte wechseln.


----------



## Stingray93 (30. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal mein persönlicher 3D Mark 06 Fail!
Versteh es irgendwie nicht, anscheinend bremst meine CPU die beiden 5870 dermaßen aus.
Der CPU Score ist auch ein witz...mit meinem i7 920@ 3,6 ghz hatte ich 600 Punkte mehr.

Mit meinem alten i7 920@ 4ghz und EINER 5870 schaffte ich locker die 25k Marke.

Klar, war auf dem anderen Screen die 5870 auch übertaktet, aber macht das so viel aus, das ich mit 2 5870 nicht mehr Punkte schaffe?!
Meine neuen machen leider nicht mal die 900Mhz mit Spannungserhöhung stabil mit - totaler scheiß.


----------



## Lyran (30. Oktober 2010)

Ob Single- oder DualGPU merkste im 06er in dem Leistungsbereich kaum, da muss man die CPU schon sehr stark übertakten. Ich denke ab 4GHz mit höherem FSB (du hast ja über den Multi getaktet) können die beiden 5870 dann besser ausgefahren werden. Hast du von deinem alten System Vantage Scores? Wenn ja vergleiche die mal, da sind die Grafikkarten mehr gefordert und das CPU-Limit nicht so groß.


----------



## Stingray93 (30. Oktober 2010)

Auch wenn es hier nichts zu suchen hat *duck*
hier mal Vantage vergleich screens...finde die Unterschiede in den Feature Tests ein wenig komisch!

Mit der CPU ist so eine Sache, weiß momentan echt nicht woran es hapert...aber bekomme sie einfach nicht höher übertaktet 

Mache mit Sicherheit etwas Grundlegendes falsch...


----------



## Lyran (30. Oktober 2010)

Bei den Karten scheint alles richtig zu sein, wie man sieht hast du ja ca. 5k mehr Punkte. Mit den Bloomfields kenne ich mich leider nicht aus, da musst du andere hier wie TrueMonkey fragen. Aber mehr CPU-Takt ist auf jeden Fall nötig um im 06er mehr Punkte zu machen.

Alibi:


----------



## Stingray93 (30. Oktober 2010)

Bin schon am überlegen einfach meine alte wieder einzubauen 
die liegt seit ca. nen Monat auf meinem Schreibtisch und verstaubt...die machte auf dem alten Mobo immerhin 4ghz.


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich sehe gerade einen Pentium in Verbindung mit einer 88GT 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forti (30. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute,
ich weiss nicht so recht ob es passt aber ich versuche es einfach mal hier . 
Ich versuche den 3d06 über 25 bzw 26000 Punkte zu bekommen. System siehe Signatur. Nix, absolut nicht drinn, egal wieviel ich auf die Karten gebe.
Nun habe ich mir heute mal zum vergleich einer 460 eine 470 gekauft. Da das selbe spiel, bzw sogar nur mit sehr wenig vorsprung der 470 (einzeln). Im 3d06 steht die 460 mit der 470 auf einer stufe, das geht doch nicht. Auch drastich OC ergeben sich nur minimale Erhöhung der Punktzal im Hunderter bereich. Das Kuriosum ist, in Heaven oder Vantage sieht das ganze schon weitaus besser für die 470 und auch die Gesamtpunktzahl lässt sich schon mal sehen. Wieso funktioniert der 3d06 nicht richtig (V1.2)? Ist der nicht mehr zu gebrauchen?


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. Oktober 2010)

^^Wieviele Punkte sind es denn genau(im Einzelnen), für jede Karte?

Hier mal eine GTX 275 bei knapp über 25k 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forti (30. Oktober 2010)

also mal auseinandernehmen, lol, habe zig Bilder mitlerweile.
Im 460 SLI sind es 26422 Punkte und mit der GTX 470 einzeln sind es 25716 Punkte. Beides OC. Da stimmt doch was nicht oder?


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. Oktober 2010)

Naja, immerhin kommst du einem Gespann aus 2x GTX 275 gefährlich nahe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dir fehlt es bei dem SLI-Gespann einfach an Rechenpower und der So1156 ist bei hoher Grafiklast/Auslastung sowiso ein Sonnderfall 
Schau dir mal den CPU Score an (bei mir sind es ~100 weniger im Vergleich von SLI zu non SLI und bei dir noch viel mehr)


----------



## Forti (30. Oktober 2010)

Willst Du mir jetzt weissmachen das meine CPU limitiert? Du hast ein 4 Kerner mit HT auf 8 Kerne, den OC +RAM, da ist das kein Wunder das Du in einem CPUlastigen Benchmark mehr Punkte hast.
Nur kann ich mir nicht erklären das meine Punkte so niedrig sind, egal ob OC oder nicht. In den anderen Benchmarks sieht es ja genau andersrum aus.

Und das der So 1156 ein Sonderfall ist lese ich jetzt auch zum ersten mal, sry.


----------



## Stingray93 (30. Oktober 2010)

Schau mal ein wenig über deinen Post meine Screens an.
Bei mir ist es ähnlich.
Ich habe mit 2 5870 und meiner CPU @ 3,6 ghz weniger punkte als mit einer 5870 und cpu @ 4 ghz...und die GPU scores sind dort sogar noch höher als mit 2 5870!
Daran erkennst du sehr gut, das die CPU die Graka´s sehr stark limitiert...und davon lässt sich 3dMark06 eben sehr stark beeinflussen. Stärker als die neuen benchmarks.


----------



## Forti (31. Oktober 2010)

Hm, also wenn dem so ist dann würde ich sagen der 3d06 ist für den ..... ehm Gulli. 
Du hast mit der CPU nur 22k Punkte? Voll panne, also nicht Du sondern das Ergebniss bzw der 06er
Ich hab eher so langsam das Gefühl das der einfach mit der Hardware nicht mehr klarkommt. Denn wenn ich sehe wie sich die Punkte in anderen Benschmarks verändern, nach oben, heist es doch das die Graka doch besser ist. 
Ich möchte nämlich nur ermitteln inwieweit die 470 besser ist. Doch dafür kann man den 06 anscheinend nicht mehr benutzen.

Was sagt Ihr so zu den Punkten, sind diese Aktzeptabel?


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Oktober 2010)

@Forti: Schnapp dir einfach den Vantage bzw. den 11er wenn er erscheint.
Vantage ist zwar teilweise auch schon ziemlich CPU-lastig (z.B. bringt mir mein Q9550 bei 100MHz mehr Takt gleich 1000 Punkte mehr), aber es ist auf jeden fall noch ne ganze ecke besser als im 06.

So ist das eben mit der HW Entwicklung. Die Leistungssteigerung bei GPUs beträgt von Generation zu Generation mal locker 80-100%, wenn man im jeweiligen Preissegment bleibt, was bei CPUs völlig utopisch wäre. Hier ist man schon froh, wenn man auf 20-25% kommt. Außerdem werden GPUs alle 1-1 1/2 Jahre geupdatet, wohingegen das bei CPUs auch länger dauert.
Da seit dem Rls des 06 schon ein paar Jahre vergangen sind, ist es also klar, dass heutige GPUs völlig overpowered im Vergleich zu den CPUs dastehen und dementsprechend limitiert werden


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. Oktober 2010)

Nicht nur im 06er, selbst im VA limitiert deine CPU auch wenn du alles aus den Grakas rausholst 

Mit Sonnderfall meine ich, das dem Prozi die hohe Grafikbelastung/Auslastung, über die CPU interne Anbindung, ganz schön zu schaffen macht.
^^Der CPU Score fällt trotz vermeindlich stärkerem GPU-Setup, in machen Situationen lassen sich Grafikkarten auch nicht so hoch takten wie es evtl. möglich wäre (machen früher schlapp), es kann auch vorkommen dass das vermeindliche  stabile OC-Setup(eingestellte Taktraten) auf einmal im/beim Benchmark instabil ist/wird (da hilft dann nur nach regulieren).

Du könntest und gerade bei Nvidia (falls du die Möglichkeit hast) dir XP zum Benchen installieren (der CPU Score würde in diesem Fall höher ausfallen und dir paar entscheidene Punkte mehr bescheinigen) 

HT ist bei diesen beiden Benchmarks, neben einer Mehrzahl an vorhandenen Kernen (siehe i7-980X) nur von Vorteil 
Wenn du deine CPU auf ~4,4-4,5GHz treiben könntest, würde die Punktzahl auch schon etwas mehr Vormat annehemen, das schlägt aber in einem 5 Stelligen Bereich, in dem wir uns jetzt schon befinden, nicht mehr sonderlich aus.
Könnte dich aber deinem angestrebten Ziehl ein Stück näher bringen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 4GHz+HT(Vista64) Vs. 4,2GHz o. HT(XP32) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stingray93 (31. Oktober 2010)

CPU mal ein wenig höher getaktet.
Den Uncore/ Tamtakt bekomme ich leider immernoch nicht hoch


----------



## Lyran (31. Oktober 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade einen Pentium in Verbindung mit einer 88GT



ein bisschen mehr ist da schon noch drin  Krieg aber leider weder die CPU über die 3,7GHz noch die 8800GT höher, sonst schmiert mir beim Forrest-Test immer der Treiber ab


----------



## True Monkey (31. Oktober 2010)

Nimm zwei .......88er GT 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forti (31. Oktober 2010)

ich sehs ein, 3d06 ist nur noch für CPU nicht für das gsamte System. oki


----------



## kmf (1. November 2010)

Forti, was regst dich auf? Ich krieg mit meinem 470er SLi und dem QX@4,2GHz  gerade mal was über 21K hin. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (1. November 2010)

470er auf stock 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der 06er profitiert ennorm von mehr Threads und Takt


----------



## Lyran (1. November 2010)

kmf schrieb:


> Forti, was regst dich auf? Ich krieg mit meinem 470er SLi und dem QX@4,2GHz  gerade mal was über 21K hin.



Du hast aber auch in 1920x1200 gebencht  In 1280x1024 wirst du bestimmt um die 25k haben


----------



## mondi (2. November 2010)

Hab da mal ne frage ist das system sli geeignet 
Mainboard: XFX780i3-Way Sli
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650 3.5Ghz
Ram: 2x1GB von Corsiar & 2x2GB von Corsiar Beides GT
Grafikkarten: 470GTX SLI
Primäre Festplatte: G.Skill SSD

Habe bei 3DMark06 ca. 15000Pkt mit einer Graka und mit zwei nur ca. 17000Pkt!
Bremstdie Cpu die beiden Sli gespanne aus?


----------



## Manuca (2. November 2010)

Hallo
Ein Freund von mir hat sich eine Zotac GTX460 AMP Grafikkarte gekauft.
Um zu vergleichen, haben wir einen 3dMark06 Test mit gleichen einstellungen
gemacht.

Das komische ist, daß ich mit meinem E6750 CPU @3,35Ghz und einer 8800GT
13000Punkte habe und er mit einer GTX460 OC nur 14000.
Er hat einen E7500 und 3328MB genutzter Ram. Beide WinXP user.

Finde das schon etwas wenig, oder?


----------



## Legacyy (2. November 2010)

@manuca
was für ein takt hat die cpu von deinem Freund? bei dem e7500 ist klar dass die cpu die graka sehr stark limitiert. -> neue cpu = mehr leistung
wie viel volt hast du denn auf dem e6750 ? meiner hat immer ein bluescreen wenn ich beim spielen höher als 3080 mhz takte.


----------



## Manuca (3. November 2010)

Legacyy schrieb:


> @manuca
> wie viel volt hast du denn auf dem e6750 ? meiner hat immer ein bluescreen wenn ich beim spielen höher als 3080 mhz takte.



Hab ihn auf 1,38750V laufen.


----------



## Semih91 (3. November 2010)

Er wird wohl den E7500 kaum bis gar nicht übertaktet haben, wird wohl daran liegen...


----------



## longtom (5. November 2010)

Is dieser Wert ok für eine GTX 460 (768MB) und nem x6 mit 3,4Ghz ?


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. November 2010)

jo is ok  grafikkarte übertaktet?


----------



## longtom (5. November 2010)

Etwas GPU 800 Shader 1600 Speicher 1900 ,war nur mal zum antesten mal sehen was noch drin is mit 4Ghz .


----------



## BloodyGood (6. November 2010)

Nabend,
bin der neue und gleich mit ein paar fragen. Und zwar habe ich mir eine "Gigabyte GTX 460 OC 1GB" gekauft in der Hoffnung, das meine Spiele auf 1920x1080 flüssig laufen, naja Hauptsächlich "StarCraft 2" ^^. Da mein altes Mainboard "Biostar NF61S Micro AM2 SE" kein Bus Interface 16 x speed unterstützt habe ich mir ein neues Board gekauft "Gigabyte M68M-S2P" Ich mußte nun aber leider feststellen, das die 3D Mark 06 Punkte mehr als enttäuschend sind. Ich habe hier mehrfach gelesen das die CPU sehr stark bremst, aber so stark ? Würde auch gerne meine ca. 20000 Punkte machen. Bin jetzt am überlegen ob ich mir ein AMD Phenom II X4 945 oder 955 kaufen soll. Oder was meint Ihr ? würde mich über Tips freuen Danke...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoldenMic (6. November 2010)

18822 Punkte in 1280*1024, da ich nur diese 3d mark version von chip.de hab
Kann man das Ergebnis denn noch optimieren?


----------



## longtom (6. November 2010)

Der X2 6000+ ist schon sehr in die Jahre gekommen und bremst deine GTX gewaltig aus , mit einem Update auf einen X4 955 würdest du die Leistung um einiges steigern wenn nicht verdoppeln .


----------



## flasha (6. November 2010)

System:

E8400@3GHZ
Sparkle GTX460 1GB (Stock)

Ist das Ergebniss ok oder fehlt dort noch was?!


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (7. November 2010)

BloodyGood schrieb:


> Nabend,
> bin der neue und gleich mit ein paar fragen. Und zwar habe ich mir eine "Gigabyte GTX 460 OC 1GB" gekauft in der Hoffnung, das meine Spiele auf 1920x1080 flüssig laufen, naja Hauptsächlich "StarCraft 2" ^^. Da mein altes Mainboard "Biostar NF61S Micro AM2 SE" kein Bus Interface 16 x speed unterstützt habe ich mir ein neues Board gekauft "Gigabyte M68M-S2P" Ich mußte nun aber leider feststellen, das die 3D Mark 06 Punkte mehr als enttäuschend sind. Ich habe hier mehrfach gelesen das die CPU sehr stark bremst, aber so stark ? Würde auch gerne meine ca. 20000 Punkte machen. Bin jetzt am überlegen ob ich mir ein AMD Phenom II X4 945 oder 955 kaufen soll. Oder was meint Ihr ? würde mich über Tips freuen Danke...
> 
> 
> ...



Kauf dich ne CPU !
Die Points mach ich mit nen X2+88GT.

Sorry, ohne scheiss .....
3DM06 is extrem CPU-lastig ..... die 460er is gut für an die 30k points, aber nich mit ner AMD-CPU ...


----------



## True Monkey (7. November 2010)

Mal eine 460er 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spieler22 (7. November 2010)

Wieder voll aus dem Leben gegriffen deine Werte True


----------



## True Monkey (7. November 2010)

Bei mir kann man halt sicher sein das die CPU nicht limitiert 

Gts 430




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (7. November 2010)

Kannst mir ein Gefallen tun True und mir ne 5870 @ stock ohne Cpu limitierung schicken^^


----------



## -Moof- (7. November 2010)

Hallo, Nabend

Bin Neu hier, wollte fragen:

1-Darf ich auch mitspielen?

2-Wie ist das ergebnis?


----------



## JASH (8. November 2010)

Kanns sein dass du mit 17000 Punkten so ca. das identische Ergebnis mit einer GTX 260 hast wie ich mit einem 1055T und einer 5970?!

Der Test ist für den Arsch! Und du hast das "voll verbotene" Dead Rising 2... geil oder?!^^


----------



## Spieler22 (8. November 2010)

Die GTX 480 limitiert auch deine CPU noch :p 
Oder etwa nich


----------



## True Monkey (8. November 2010)

Hier mal eine voll ausgefahrene GTX 480  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Moof- (8. November 2010)

JASH schrieb:


> Kanns sein dass du mit 17000 Punkten so ca. das identische Ergebnis mit einer GTX 260 hast wie ich mit einem 1055T und einer 5970?!
> 
> Der Test ist für den Arsch! Und du hast das "voll verbotene" Dead Rising 2... geil oder?!^^


 

Warum fürn--Arschmach augen uff, sonst erklär?!( Echt,tatsache!!)
und upss icon nich versteckt---tz ( ja voll geil,mhhh brainzzzz, metzel´n)


happ eben sogar noch ander´s getaktet, aber dann scheißt mir in 3d06 der treiber 257.21ab , aber furmark siehe denn SHOOT und F1-2010 bei den eistellungen Keine Mucken, ( verstehe das wer will?, und erklär´s mir dann bitte! )

techPowerUp GPU-Z Validation hmv74


----------



## Spieler22 (8. November 2010)

Irre ich mich oder hab ich ne Gtx 480 schonma mit 38k gesehen?
Die 31k sind ja mit meinem i7 920 bei mir bald drin ;D


----------



## -Moof- (8. November 2010)

Möchte auch ne GTX480? ok ne 470 geht natürlich  auch!

obwohl eher nen Rundum Upgrade!

aber das heist wieder sparen, sparen, sparen


----------



## -Moof- (9. November 2010)

-Moof- schrieb:


> happ eben sogar noch ander´s getaktet, aber dann scheißt mir in 3d06 der treiber 257.21ab , aber furmark siehe denn SHOOT und F1-2010 bei den eistellungen Keine Mucken, ( verstehe das wer will?, und erklär´s mir dann bitte! )
> 
> techPowerUp GPU-Z Validation hmv74


 
Morgen bzw Mahlzeit

 habe mich zu Früh! gefreut(instabil), wieder runtergetaktet! mist

(Akt.klick mich GPU-Z Vali.)

Jetzt aber mal Bitte ne meinung dazu????????? Egal von wem! 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
*UPDATE --15.11.2010* ,

3DMark06|-Moof-|18885|Q9550@3903|GW GTX260GS@700/1510/1100|4 GiByte DDR3 656|Link

Incl. Shoot!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. November 2010)

Kann das sein das 17.960 Punkte für mein System zu wenig sind, hatte mit einer HD 4890 sogar mehr Punkte. Alte Treiber sind keine mehr drauf, sonst sind alle Treiber aktuell.

mfg Jack


----------



## longtom (16. November 2010)

Schon etwas wenig finde ich ,ich komme mit nem X6@ 3,4Ghz und einer GTX 460 (768MB) auf knapp über 20000 Punkte .
So groß kann der Unterschied zwischen dem X4 965 und dem X6 1055T bei gleichem Takt nicht sein ,und die GTX 470 sollte doch einiges mehr Bumms haben als meine Popelige GTX 460.


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. November 2010)

Kann das am Treiber der Karte liegen das die aktuellen vielleicht Probleme machen?


----------



## longtom (16. November 2010)

Kann gut sein ,so lange du im normalem gebrauch keine Probleme hast kannst gut damit Leben .


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. November 2010)

Bei Spielen habe ich keine Probleme, die laufen auf max. Einstellungen


----------



## vidman (17. November 2010)

Moin

habe nun seit letzten Samstag mein neues System  (siehe Sig.) und wollte fragen ob 18500 Pkt. in 3Dmark06 ok sind oder doch n bissl wenig  

MfG Phillipp


----------



## Spieler22 (17. November 2010)

Werte sind normal. Die Cpu limitiert in diesem Fall.


----------



## vidman (17. November 2010)

Spieler22 schrieb:


> Werte sind normal. Die Cpu limitiert in diesem Fall.



Waaaas? 4 Kerne + HT bremsen aus?

P.S. auf wieviel Ghz müsste ich gehen damit er nicht mehr ausbremst?


----------



## Spieler22 (17. November 2010)

Der 06er profitiert vorrangig von Takt! Ht bzw mehr als 2 Kerne bringen blos im CpuTest was. Meine Gtx 480 wird auf 4,6Ghz noch von meinem i7 gebremst(30100 Punkte). Ich denke mal das die Gtx 460 bei ca 4,2Ghz ausgelastet sein wird. 
Beachte das der 06er keine Referenz fuer Spiele etc. ist. Bei Spielen mit hohen Qualitaetsmodi wuerd die Graka auch mit stock Cpu voll gefordert.

MfG Spieler22


----------



## BloodyGood (19. November 2010)

Nabend,
habe heute meine neue CPU bekommen. Ist nicht so einfach ein AMD Phenom II x4 945 95 Watt C3 für mein Board zu bekommen. Ich habe mir zwar ein paar mehr Punkte erhofft, aber wenn ich ein neuen Kühler habe werde ich ihn noch übertakten. Gegenüber meiner alten CPU X2 6000+ sind die CPU-Punke ja schon ordentlich mehr geworden.


----------



## Zyanoses (19. November 2010)

ich habs so geschaft naja nich doll aber 


http://rapidshare.com/files/431895817/Unbenannt.png


----------



## True Monkey (19. November 2010)

Mal eine 5870er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. November 2010)

^^Was die CPU doch mitunter so ausmacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (20. November 2010)

hihi ...jepp 

9300 GE 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. November 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> hihi ...jepp
> 
> 9300 GE
> 
> ...


Da macht die CPU ja fast mehr FPS als die Graka 

Aber da kann ich fast gegenhalten  Habe vor ein paar Tagen entdeckt, dass sich die Karte doch übertakten lässt, wenn man nen Zusatzlüfter draufschnallt. Dass sowas zu heiß werden kann glaubt ihr gar nicht 

Naja ich pack noch wieder Screens rein, bis jetzt war ich bei 680/450, aber hab bisher nur den 05er getestet.


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. November 2010)

Hab mal etwas mit der 5770 getestet... Immerhin knapp 10 Punkte damit auf HW Bot im 06er  (und 0,8 mit der X1650 )


----------



## Ruhrpott (28. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sage und schreibe 0.1 Punkte bei Hwbot


----------



## True Monkey (28. November 2010)

Ohne i7 ist man da im 06er Chancenlos 

Zum Vergeich 980x ....ok und ein klein wenig mehr Takt wie du auf der CPU 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruhrpott (28. November 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ohne i7 ist man da im 06er Chancenlos
> 
> Zum Vergeich 980x ....ok und ein klein wenig mehr Takt wie du auf der CPU
> 
> ...




Der macht 10k Cpu Punkte  Ne da komm ich ja im Leben nicht mit 

Dachte ich kann zumindest den ein oder anderen Punkt mit dem Qx holen aber nix da , ob man da mit nem i5 750 mehr Glück hat ?! Auch eher weniger oder ?

Hab noch ne 4890 & 4870x2 die gequält werden wollen


----------



## True Monkey (28. November 2010)

Wird schwer ....aber noch haben ja nicht alle einen Gulfi 

Einfach testen und vllt mal über Dice nachdenken 

Aber deine CPU mit der Karte und einer SSD im pc mark 05 müßte Punkte bringen


----------



## Ruhrpott (28. November 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Wird schwer ....aber noch haben ja nicht alle einen Gulfi
> 
> Einfach testen und vllt mal über Dice nachdenken
> 
> Aber deine CPU mit der Karte und einer SSD im pc mark 05 müßte Punkte bringen



SSD hab ich hier liegen , zwar nicht die beste , aber ich werds mal testen.

Dice  Jetzt übertreibst du , das jetzt waren meine ersten Benches , ich mein das Setup mit dem Qx geht eh bald wieder weg , deswegen habe ich damit ein wenig rumprobiert.

Ich werd morgen mal gucken was mein i5 so mit macht.

Viel Punktevorteil bringt DDR3 Ram und Hohe Mhz beim Ram nicht oder ?!

Lieber niedrige Timings ?!


----------



## True Monkey (28. November 2010)

Uncore takt ist wichtiger


----------



## Ruhrpott (28. November 2010)

Mit dem i5 sind es gleich 4k mehr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und genau 1.0 Punkte bei Hwbot


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. November 2010)

Wenn die Graka schon keine 3k schafft, dann zumindest die Anzahl meiner Beiträge 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Dezember 2010)

So far so good.. 
Einmal GTX260 Zwischenstand (sollten so in etwa 4 Punkte sein bei HWBot bis jetzt) und meine 5850 im CF.


----------



## der blaue blitz (3. Dezember 2010)

was zum schmunzeln...

Aspire One Mini Notebook von meinem Kumpel.....

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-neuer-i7-2741-picture65587-3d-mark-atom.html


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Dezember 2010)

So, finales 06er Ergebnis mit der GTX260, 7.5 Points immerhin ^^


----------



## -Moof- (3. Dezember 2010)

Hallo 
bei mir sieht es so Final aus:

3DMark06|-Moof-|18915|Q9550@3922|GW.GS GTX260@700/1510/1100|4 GiByte DDR3 800|OHNE PhysX


----------



## True Monkey (4. Dezember 2010)

Hihi .......





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Moof- (4. Dezember 2010)

ja ja --Deyavu--(Machts deinen Nick alle Ehre)-sag mal Neu? ausgereizt oder Deine alten post´s???

bei mir Fakt Final!! sag mal was geht Max Gra-Karte Up?? (*Edit* in meinen SYS) ich denke ne GTX 470? aber welche----X-Mas gibt´s ja auch noch! bzw. ne andere GTX?


----------



## True Monkey (4. Dezember 2010)

Neu ...GTX 580

Ist aber nur ein Schnellschuss


----------



## devon (4. Dezember 2010)

Voll wenig mit der GTX 580 bei mir liegt warscheinlich am zugemüllten Win7


----------



## longtom (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich geh mal davon aus das es nicht am zugemüllten Win7 sondern generell an Win7 liegt das du weniger Punkte hast .
Und der Umstand das Trues CPU ca. 1Ghz höher getaktet ist dürfte auch nicht unerheblich sein .


----------



## devon (5. Dezember 2010)

longtom schrieb:


> Ich geh mal davon aus das es nicht am zugemüllten Win7 sondern generell an Win7 liegt das du weniger Punkte hast .
> Und der Umstand das Trues CPU ca. 1Ghz höher getaktet ist dürfte auch nicht unerheblich sein .



Ich meinte wenig Punkte weil ich mit ner GTX 480 mehr hatte

€: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/7841-3d-mark-06-punkte-497.html#post1734329


----------



## 8800 GT (6. Dezember 2010)

Leider unter Windows 7
22757 Punkte


----------



## 8800 GT (15. Dezember 2010)

Mal mit ner 5850 und 4,5 GHZ....


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. Dezember 2010)

Hier mal wieder die GTX 460 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 8800 GT (15. Dezember 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder die GTX 460
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gib mir mal bitte Win XP


----------



## True Monkey (15. Dezember 2010)

> Hier mal wieder die GTX 460


 
Hmm .....da nehm ich doch mal eine 260er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...........


----------



## Moose83 (15. Dezember 2010)

@True, ich glaube du musst mir deinen Gulfi geben, soviel schaffe ich gerade mal mit ner GTX295


----------



## 8800 GT (15. Dezember 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hmm .....da nehm ich doch mal eine 260er
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich versteh nie, wie du so vergleichsweise hohe Grakascores schaffst. Profitiert die GTX 260 auch in den Grakatests von der CPU?


----------



## True Monkey (15. Dezember 2010)

*Hust*

Ok ich verate mal das der Treiber den ich dabei benutzt habe einen Bug hat und deshalb bei GPU -z bei SLI disabled steht.

Sind aber zwei ....GTX 260


Aber es geht mit zwei auch noch ein wenig mehr.......True Monkey's 32524 marks 3DMark06 run with 2x GeForce GTX 260 @ 710/1175MHz


----------



## Moose83 (15. Dezember 2010)

Dann haut das schon hin, etwas weniger habe ich mit ner GTX295, möchte aber trotzdem deinen Gulfi


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. Dezember 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hmm .....da nehm ich doch mal eine 260er
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wollte schon sagen, das kannste uns aber nicht erzählen... Meine HighScore: Masterchief79's 22471 marks 3DMark06 run with GeForce GTX 260 216SP @ 735/1270MHz

Da stimmt irgenwas nicht


----------



## tobi757 (18. Dezember 2010)

Mein neuer persönlicher Rekord  Hätte evtl. den HT-Takt net so hochjagen sollen, aber das kommt davon wenn man keine Ahnung von AMD's hat

EDIT: So nochmal ein Update  Bei der Graka lässt sich leider nicht die Spannung erhöhen ...


----------



## Garg (22. Dezember 2010)

wieso hab ich so wenig Punkte? OO

http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/5545/zzzme.jpg


----------



## kress (22. Dezember 2010)

Naja, ist normal, wenn als @stock läuft.

Zumal man mit nem AMD nicht so viele Punkte schaufeln kann.


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. Dezember 2010)

^^Für XP, den PII und dem hohen Takt der Graka ist das ein bisschen lahm  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyuki (26. Dezember 2010)




----------



## fr0gg3r (26. Dezember 2010)

17014 Punkte...nicht meine beste Score, einfach mal schnell gebencht.

CPU taktet normal mit 3,4GHz, wegen idle hat sie sich runtergetaktet.

Mal sehen wies demnächst aussieht, wenn ich meine 570 habe. Also über 20k Punkte sollte ich schon bekommen, rechne mal mit so 22k.


----------



## DC1984 (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich will ja nur ungerne deine Hoffnungen zerstören, aber selbst mit 3,6 GHz wirst du nicht auf über 20000 Punkte kommen, da brauchst du schon etwas mehr als 4GHZ und am besten Win XP. CPU bremst wieder einmal extrem...

Gruß DC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fr0gg3r (27. Dezember 2010)

Hmm...20k Punkte werden zwar schwer, aber sind durchaus zu erreichen.

Danke der neuen Suche auf der 3DMark Seite kann man ja genau nach Ergebnissen mit der selben Konfiguration suchen...und siehe hier, dort ist die CPU etwa bei 3,7 GHz und der schafft mehr als 20k Punkte...

...die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## True Monkey (27. Dezember 2010)

fr0gg3r schrieb:


> Hmm...20k Punkte werden zwar schwer, aber sind durchaus zu erreichen.
> 
> Danke der neuen Suche auf der 3DMark Seite kann man ja genau nach Ergebnissen mit der selben Konfiguration suchen...und siehe hier, dort ist die CPU etwa bei 3,7 GHz und der schafft mehr als 20k Punkte...
> 
> ...die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


 
nur ist das eine 570er 

Soviel Takt brauchst du um 20 K zu erreichen mit einer 5770er




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. Dezember 2010)

Davon hab ich auch noch was:


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. Dezember 2010)

Ist die 5770 Hawk eigentlich die beste 5770 OC ?


----------



## Cionara (27. Dezember 2010)

Mit i5 2500k und HD5850 *28.402.*


----------



## True Monkey (27. Dezember 2010)

gtx 580 ....980x @ 5432ghz  * 36377*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fr0gg3r (27. Dezember 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> nur ist das eine 570er
> 
> Soviel Takt brauchst du um 20 K zu erreichen mit einer 5770er
> 
> ...



Achso, nene...ich meinte, dass ich damit rechne 20k Punkte zu erreichen WENN ich meine 570 hole, oder vielleicht doch 6950...

Aber nicht mit ner 5770 xD Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass man mit der und nem Q9550 20k erreichen kann...mit nem hochgezüchteten i7 vielleicht, aber das wird auch schon schwer!


----------



## Kr0n05 (28. Dezember 2010)

Was macht eine GTX470 mit nen Q9550@4ghz in etwa?


----------



## Spieler22 (28. Dezember 2010)

True Monkey hast du die 480 nicht bis auf 38k geprügelt?


----------



## True Monkey (28. Dezember 2010)

Zwei ...eine war bei 35k 

980x @ 5,55 Ghz Gtx 480




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achte mal auf die CPU voltage 
Bei der 580er ist mein neuer GT im Einsatz und das ist nur unter Dice.
Bei der 480er ist es Ln2 

ergo ....wird lustig wenn ich den neuen Gt das erste mal unter Ln2 habe


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (28. Dezember 2010)

Wie finanzierst du dich eigentlich allein das ganze Ln2 ist net billig^^


----------



## darkycold (28. Dezember 2010)

mal etwas weniger.
aber für ne 5770 @ stock nicht schlecht (denke ich mal)
Result


----------



## True Monkey (28. Dezember 2010)

Mal zwei 460er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




...


----------



## Chrisch (30. Dezember 2010)

Hab mal meine GTX570 nen bissel gequält 

Alles mit Luft (Graka @ stock Kühler)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (30. Dezember 2010)

Sandy Bridge er fuscht^^


----------



## Fighter3 (30. Dezember 2010)

Phenom II X6 1055T, Geforce GTX460, 2GB Corsair DDR2 800Mhz (alles @stock)

14.297 Punkte

Relativ wenig, oder?


----------



## kress (30. Dezember 2010)

Hm, welche Timings haben den die Rams?
Ists eine GTX460 1GB?

Könnte an den 2gb DDR2 Ram liegen, der 2,8ghz CPU-Takt tut auch nochmal einiges dazu.


----------



## Fighter3 (30. Dezember 2010)

RAM ist CL5-5-5-18, die Grafikkarte hat 1GB, hatte ich vergessen dazuzuschreiben.

Das Ergebnis wundert mich nur ein bisschen, weil ich selbst mit meinem alten Dualcore (2,4Ghz) und ner 8800GT 512MB die 10.000er Marke geknackt habe. Dachte, dass zwischen den Ergebnissen jetzt Welten liegen müssten. 

CPU-Score:
CPU1 - 1.12 FPS 
CPU2 - 1.7 FPS

Nutzt der nur einen Kern oder alle sechs?


----------



## kress (30. Dezember 2010)

Nutzt alle 6, die FPS Zahl geht eh nicht höher.
Vielleicht sind die 2GB Ram ein bisschen knapp.

Aber mit mehr Cpu-Takt bekommst du auch mehr Punkte.
Wenn du nicht umbedingt bei HW-Bot Punkte sammeln willst, kommts ja eh auf die Spieleleistung an, die du ja nur mit Spielen testen kannst, ein Benchmark sagt weniger aus.


----------



## fr0gg3r (31. Dezember 2010)

hmmm...heute 570 geholt...eingebaut...3dmark 06 drüber laufen lassen, score: 17567

cpu @ 3,4 ghz, gpu @ stock

werde vllt morgen, ansonsten am wochenende mal ans übertakten gehen, dass ist mir eindeutig zu wenig...so viel geld für ein paar hundert points mehr im 3dmark?! ^^ irgendwas läuft da noch nich ganz sauber^^


----------



## Chrisch (31. Dezember 2010)

du weißt schon das der 3DMark @ stock Settings vollkommen CPU limitierend ist, oder?

Wenn du nen vorher / nachher verlgeich möchtest teste @ höchste Auflösung mit höchsten Details.


----------



## fr0gg3r (31. Dezember 2010)

Danke für den Hinweis.

Aber ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass meine CPU anscheinend schon bei der 5770 stark am Limit der Limitierung lief.

Werd ich mal testen mit der 570, habe aber eigentlich keine Lust mehr die "olle" 5770 einzubauen und Treiber noch mal neu draufjagen zu müssen.


----------



## Fighter3 (31. Dezember 2010)

So, neuer Score:

Phenom II X6 1055T, Gigabyte GTX 460 1GB, 2GB DDR2 Corsair 800MHz CL5 (alle @ stock)

16.997 Punkte


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (2. Januar 2011)

Ich auch mal mit einer 460er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## i.neT' (2. Januar 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OH MEIN GOTT!!!!!!!!! das macht mir angst....
Habe Amd Phenom II X6 1075T auf 4Ghz übertaktet...
Gtx470 von GigaByte
4Gb DDR3 1333Mhz
ASRock 870 Extrem 3

Habe auf Standart Einstellung  ca.17100 Punkte......
woran kann das liegen? hast du eine SSD?


----------



## kress (2. Januar 2011)

Vergiss die Windows bewertung, die ist nicht aussagekräftig. 

Alles auf Stock und 17,1k Punkte geht in Ordnung.


----------



## i.neT' (2. Januar 2011)

kress schrieb:


> Vergiss die Windows bewertung, die ist nicht aussagekräftig.
> 
> Alles auf Stock und 17,1k Punkte geht in Ordnung.



"Alles auf Stock" ? was heißt das den?^^
Habe den PC jetz mal ohne zu übertakten laufen lassen und es gab mehr Punkte


----------



## kress (2. Januar 2011)

Alles mit normalen Taktraten.

Hier mal ein phenom II x4 955 und hd5850 @standard Taktraten


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Januar 2011)

i.neT' schrieb:


> Habe auf Standart Einstellung  ca.17100 Punkte......
> woran kann das liegen? hast du eine SSD?


Eine SSD bringt bei den ganzen 3D Marks überhaupt keinen Vorteil, und nein ich habe keine drinn 
Der kleine(X3) war auch auf 3,75GHz getaktet (siehe Screen^^).

Der i7 vermag die Karte ein wenig besser auszunutzen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *21506* i7 875K @ 3,68GHz(ohne HT) | GTX 460 @ Default | Win XP



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *27299* i7 875K @ 4,4GHz(mit HT) | GTX 460 @ 900/1800/1000 | Win XP


----------



## chillinmitch (2. Januar 2011)

Zur Zeit mein rekord - 28500 mit i7920 und 5850.
Leider ist der screen für hwbot nicht ganz korrekt aber ich werd eh noch weiter klettern.....


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. Januar 2011)

Mit fast 19.000 Punkten kommt mir das grad etwas wenig vor, meine CPU läuft ja auch schon auf 3,8 GHz. Einer ne Idee wo ich Punkte verlier


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Januar 2011)

Hast du schon die How-To's gelesen?
[How-To] AMD K8: Athlon 64/Athlon 64 X2 Overclocking (inlusive Phenom Info!)

[Guide] Overclocking Grafikkarten

Wahrscheinlich hast du nur über den Multi übertacktet, das reicht aber nicht. Erst durch NB und Ram OC geht bischen mehr.
Und fast alle Benchmarks sind Intel lastig, mit AMD ist da nicht viel.


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. Januar 2011)

Hab ich gelesen ist auch nicht die erste CPU die ich übertacktet habe, Graka will ich nicht da mir da das Risiko zu hoch ist.


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Januar 2011)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Hab ich gelesen ist auch nicht die erste CPU die ich übertacktet habe, Graka will ich nicht da mir da das Risiko zu hoch ist.



Risiko hast du da nur, wenn Vmods verwendet werden.
Aber wenn du ohne Spannungsanhebung übertacktest passiert da nix, und du hast da kein Risikofaktor.

Übertacktest du nur über den Multi?


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. Januar 2011)

Beim ersten versuch war es nur über multi, jetzt beim zweiten eine Mischung aus beidem.

Das How-To der Graka übertackung lese ich erst mal durch, dann gehts an die Graka


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Januar 2011)

Aus beidem? 
Eigentlich übertacktet man Board (Ref.-Takt und NB), Ram (Latenz und MHz) und Prozessor.
Bei der Grafikkarte ist die Temperatur nicht unwichtig, je niedriger desto besser lässt sich's Ocen.


----------



## Apokalypsos (5. Januar 2011)

ARGH.

Überta*k*ten bitte, is ja gruselig..... 


Altes System (FX60@2,8 GHz, 2048 MB DDR-433 CL2.5, HD3850@770/950): *10128 Pkt.*

Neues System (Ahtlon II X4 640@default, 4096MB DDR3-1600 CL9, HD3850@750/900): *12548 Pkt.*

Jetzt fehlt nur noch eine neue GPU....


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. Januar 2011)

Syr, .
Hast du schon eine GPU in aussicht? eine 460 1GB wär Optimal mit nem 640er. Da könnte man die 15K knacken.


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Januar 2011)

Hmm, 15K 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. Januar 2011)

Wenn man vom PCGH-Gaming-PC-III ausgeht.


----------



## esphaglion (6. Januar 2011)

Gleich mal meinen neuen PC gebencht  (mit Basic-Version)

(ich hoffe ihr könnt das sehen!): Result

Falls nicht: 20267 3DMarks, für Hardware siehe SysProfile.

Es wurde NICHTS übertaktet, was aber nachgeholt wird! 
Das BIOS von der HD6950 wurde auch noch nicht geflasht, also ALLES im Originalzustand!

EDIT: Habt ihr beim Red Valley auch nur 1-4 Frames? Kommt mir SEHR wenig vor.
EDIT2: Scheint normal zu sein.


----------



## Apokalypsos (6. Januar 2011)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Syr, .
> Hast du schon eine GPU in aussicht? eine 460 1GB wär Optimal mit nem 640er. Da könnte man die 15K knacken.


 
Hach, wenn ich grad die Kohle dafür hätte...... Der X4 war quasi ein Nullgeschäft, hab den FX-60 in der Bucht für 152 € verscherbelt. 55 € gabs für die RAMs und 30 € fürs Board. Genau so viel hab ich für die neue Hardware bezahlt....


----------



## kamiki09 (7. Januar 2011)

Hi zusammen!
Bin neu hier und würde mal gerne euere Meinungen zu meinem System haben.
Ich habe mir vorher nie viel aus Benchmarks gemacht, aber da ich jetzt mal Zeit hatte...

Der Link:
http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15259572
17790 Punkte

Das System habe ich damals Anfang 2010 als meinen HTPC gebaut.
Ich finde aber für *Crossfire* ist der Wert mager, oder?

Hier mal alle Daten:
Silverstone LC 16 MBR HTPC Gehäuse
AMD 965 BE Phenom II X4 CPU
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2 CPU Kühler
ASUS M4A79 Deluxe Mainboard
Kingston Hyper X 8GB DDR2 1066 MHz RAM KHX 8500 D2/2G PC2 CL5 Arbeitsspeicher
2x Sapphire Radeon HD 5770 1GB GDDR5 SDRAM Grafikkarte im Crossfirebetrieb
Western Digital Caviar Black 1 TB SATA WDC WD1001 Primär-Festplatte
Maxtor 160 GB 6L160M0 SATA Sekundär-Sicherungsfestplatte
2x Silverstone 80mm Gehäusekühler an der Rückseite (Serie)
Be Quiet 92mm Gehäuselüfter linke Vorderseite im Festpattenkäfig
Arctic Cooling 92mm Gehäuselüfter rechte Vorderseite im Festpattenkäfig
Be Quiet 80mm Gehäuselüfter rechte Seitenwand
TP Link WN551G 54MBIT WLAN PCI Karte
LG HL-DT-ST-DVD-RAM SATA Light Scribe DVD Brenner
Be Quiet Straight Power E7 700W Netzteil
Hama Nano Version 2.1+EDR Class1 Bluetooth-USB-Adapter 
Iomega Professional Hard Drive 2 TB 3,0 Gbit/s eSATA externe Festplatte
Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit

Bin mal gespannt darauf, was ihr zu den erreichten Punkten meint.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (7. Januar 2011)

i.neT' schrieb:


> OH MEIN GOTT!!!!!!!!! das macht mir angst....
> Habe Amd Phenom II X6 1075T auf 4Ghz übertaktet...
> Gtx470 von GigaByte
> 4Gb DDR3 1333Mhz
> ...



Irgendwas haut nich hin bei dir!!??
Knappe 17k schaff ich ja mit meinen AthlonX4 + GTX460.
Du müsstest über 20k kommen.


Achja,
mal wieder nen Einkerner,
Sempron140 + 8800GT all@stock ....
mehr als erwartet! Da könnten vielleicht 10k drin sein .... mit einem EINKERNER !!! ... wäre ja krass


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Januar 2011)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Phenom II X6 (Thuban) @ 250x17 = 4.250 MHz, Radeon HD 5870/1G @ 1.080/2.850 MHz, NB/HT @ 2.750/2.250 MHz, 2x 2.048 MiB DDR3 @ 833 MHz bei 8-8-7-15-2T, 123 MHz PCIe-Takt, Catalyst 8.782.1, "Quality", W7ndows x64_

Ein offenes Fenster bewirkt nicht nur frische Luft ... 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## kamiki09 (8. Januar 2011)

Hallo nochmal.
Ich habe gestern nochmal einen Test gemacht.

Result
17692 Punkte

Habe es dann mal mit 3DMark Vantage versucht:

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2842770
11860 Punkte

Könnt Ihr mir sagen, woran das liegen könnte?
Treiber sind aktuell, ebenfalls das Bios vom Board.
Ich habe aber scheinbar zwei verschiedene Firmware Versionen auf den Grafikkarten, sind aber beides Sapphire 5770.
Die PCI-E Slots laufen beide mit 16 Lanes, nur mein DDR2 Speicher zeigt 800 Mhz an, obwohl ich ihn im Bios auf 1066 gestellt habe.
Sollte ich mal meinen Prozessor zum testen leicht übertackten?
Von den Ergebnissen beim Spielen hätte ich nicht gedacht, das mein PC so schlecht ist.
Dirt 2 spiele in Full HD ohne Probleme bei max. Einstellungen, ganz selten merke ich leichtes ruckeln, wenn viele Autos auf gleicher Höhe sind.
Resident Evil 5 kann ich ohne Probleme alles auf max. setzten.
GTA 4 muß ich mich schon eher bei der Sichtweite einschränken.
Wäre schön, wenn Ihr mir ein paar Infos geben könntet.
Vielleicht schlummert ja noch durch falsche Einstellungen einiges an Leistung, die ich noch nutzen kann...


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (8. Januar 2011)

@kamiki09

Wieso? Is doch okay für dein Sys.
Was denkst du denn was du haben solltest?

Du hast ne AMD-CPU, die schneiden im 3Dmark eh immer schlechter ab.
Bring ihn mal auf 4GHz, dann gibs mehr points.
Deine zwei Grakas werden nämlich ordentlich gebremst von deiner CPU


----------



## kamiki09 (8. Januar 2011)

Echt?
Super, war eben etwas von den anderen Ergebnissen erschrocken, ich dacht da muß mehr rauskommen.
Aber schon mal Danke für die Info.
Wie gesagt, ich hab mit den Benchmarks wenig Erfahrung.
Wenn ich auf ca. 4 GHz gehe, reicht das im Bios über den Multiplikator?
Und wichtiger ist für mich, habe ich auch bei Spielen was davon, so das ich es merke oder ist das wirklich nur für Benchmark Punkte gut?


----------



## Xion4 (8. Januar 2011)

So, hier mal mein Ergebnis mit meinem frischen 2600k @ 4,6ghz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (8. Januar 2011)

kamiki09 schrieb:


> Echt?
> Super, war eben etwas von den anderen Ergebnissen erschrocken, ich dacht da muß mehr rauskommen.
> Aber schon mal Danke für die Info.
> Wie gesagt, ich hab mit den Benchmarks wenig Erfahrung.
> ...



Bringt dir eigentlich nur was beim Benchen.
Wenn du ne vernünftige Kühlung besitzt könntest du es mit OC probieren, allerdings ist nicht gesagt das er auch 4GHz erreicht. Wirst garantiert die Vcore erhöhen müssen.


----------



## Xion4 (8. Januar 2011)

mit ein wenig VGA OC bin ich nun bei 29253point  die 30k sollten doch machbar sein 

Edith:

*Result*

Viel fehlt nicht mehr 

Edith 2: Geschafft!!!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jan565 (12. Januar 2011)

Ich habe mal ein neuen persönlichen Rekord.

23465 Punkte.

P2 955BE auf 4,4GHz
5850 auf 1000/1300
NB 2400
HT 2400


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (12. Januar 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein neuen persönlichen Rekord.
> 
> 23465 Punkte.
> 
> ...



WOW

Da hast ja nen richtiges Sahnestück von 955 !!
Nich schlecht!!


----------



## Jan565 (12. Januar 2011)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> WOW
> 
> Da hast ja nen richtiges Sahnestück von 955 !!
> Nich schlecht!!



Danke 

Meine Kühler ist leider nicht gut genug, sonst würde ich mal mehr Testen. Zumal die Spannung vergleichsweise gering ist. Würde gerne mal unter Wakü Testen, aber habe leider keine, was sich wohl in den nächsten Monaten änder sollte.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (12. Januar 2011)

Mein System mit dem wohl uneffizientestem Quad-Core der je verkauft wurde....Aber er ist mir ans Herz gewachsen


----------



## Kr0n05 (16. Januar 2011)

Habe nun eine GTX470, jedoch ändert sich an meinen Punkten nix, obwohl mir GPU-z den Takt bestätigt den ich einstelle... von 607mhz auf 675 und trotzdem nur rund 22300punkte...


----------



## PCTom (16. Januar 2011)

Kr0n05 schrieb:


> Habe nun eine GTX470, jedoch ändert sich an meinen Punkten nix, obwohl mir GPU-z den Takt bestätigt den ich einstelle... von 607mhz auf 675 und trotzdem nur rund 22300punkte...




CPU bremst  hab auch kaum mehr mit einer 580er


----------



## Kr0n05 (16. Januar 2011)

Q9550@4ghz bremst bei der GTX470 schon?


----------



## PCTom (16. Januar 2011)

Kr0n05 schrieb:


> Q9550@4ghz bremst bei der GTX470 schon?



jep siehst doch wie der mit dem 2600 davonzieht und das mit einer 5870er  liegt an der CPU

aber vergiss nicht bremst bei 3D06 beim Gamen kannst das mit Qualitätseinstellungen wieder ausgleichen


----------



## Kr0n05 (16. Januar 2011)

Wie meinst du das jetzt? Das ich mit runtergestellten Grafikoptionen mehr punkte reiße? Man will ja bestmöglich immer die gleichen settings nutzen, so das alle die gleiche grundlage haben!


----------



## PCTom (16. Januar 2011)

Kr0n05 schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das jetzt? Das ich mit runtergestellten Grafikoptionen mehr punkte reiße? Man will ja bestmöglich immer die gleichen settings nutzen, so das alle die gleiche grundlage haben!


 nein ich meine damit das du beim gamen die Grafikeinstellungen hoch treiben kannst und damit die CPU entlastest

nur bei 3D06 hilft dir das nichts

vergleiche einfach mit PCGH Raff der kanns mit dem Thuban auch nicht auf 29k schaffen


----------



## Kr0n05 (16. Januar 2011)

also ich habe von 4000mhz auf 4250mhz auch nur 200pkt. mehr, also glaube nicht das es dann limitiert!

Selbst wenn ich auf 4250mhz und von 607 auf 675mhz GPU takte verändert sich nix, is doch nicht normal!


----------



## danomat (17. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bei 860 Mhz GPU schmiert mir 3dmark ab.  dazu werd ich die spannung erhöhen müssen. aber das werd ich nächste zeit nicht tun


----------



## PCTom (17. Januar 2011)

Kr0n05 schrieb:


> also ich habe von 4000mhz auf 4250mhz auch nur 200pkt. mehr, also glaube nicht das es dann limitiert!
> 
> Selbst wenn ich auf 4250mhz und von 607 auf 675mhz GPU takte verändert sich nix, is doch nicht normal!



schau dir Danomat seinen Post an und wenn du mir es dann immer noch nicht glaubst 

du kannst mit dem Q9550er halt nicht mehr reissen es sei denn du holst dir LN2 !


----------



## Mario432 (17. Januar 2011)

PCTom schrieb:


> jep siehst doch wie der mit dem 2600 davonzieht und das mit einer 5870er  liegt an der CPU
> 
> aber vergiss nicht bremst bei 3D06 beim Gamen kannst das mit Qualitätseinstellungen wieder ausgleichen





Kr0n05 schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das jetzt? Das ich mit runtergestellten Grafikoptionen mehr punkte reiße? Man will ja bestmöglich immer die gleichen settings nutzen, so das alle die gleiche grundlage haben!



Was er glaub ich dir damit sagen will, ist das das in Games schon wieder anders aussieht 

Wenn du in Games zum Beispiel 1920x1200 + AA einstellst ist die CPU nicht mehr so wichtig und da spielt eher die Graka die entscheidende Rolle.


----------



## Kr0n05 (17. Januar 2011)

Achso, danke..


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. Januar 2011)

Naja so schlecht war der Q9550/Q9650 nun auch nicht (vor allem letzterer ).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kr0n05 (17. Januar 2011)

Und das mit einer 275.. Ich habe mit meiner 470 weniger punkte... Trotz 4ghz... Das kann doch nicht stimmen dann...


----------



## kress (17. Januar 2011)

Kein Bench XP, Ram Takt und Latenzen wohl auch nicht so stark wie bei Blechdesigner oder?^^


----------



## True Monkey (17. Januar 2011)

sandy dingsbumms ...was ist das 

*Eine 460er *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kr0n05 (17. Januar 2011)

kress schrieb:


> Kein Bench XP, Ram Takt und Latenzen wohl auch nicht so stark wie bei Blechdesigner oder?^^



Ram takt macht doch nicht so viel aus in 06.....

Aber stimmt, benchXP habe ich nicht...


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. Januar 2011)

kress schrieb:


> Kein Bench XP, Ram Takt und Latenzen wohl auch nicht so stark wie bei Blechdesigner oder?^^


Hmm, also als "Bench XP" kann man ein XP, so wie es normal auf einem Datenträger ist, nicht bezeichnen.
Und so kam und kommt es immer noch zum Einsatz(bei mir), zwar werden einige Eistellungen(wenn es installiert ist) vorgenommen, aber diese kann auch jeder andere "nach machen"(ohne großes tara) 

@True

Die Gigabyte schein sehr net zu sein


----------



## PCTom (17. Januar 2011)

Kr0n05 schrieb:


> Und das mit einer 275.. Ich habe mit meiner 470 weniger punkte... Trotz 4ghz... Das kann doch nicht stimmen dann...



und wie das stimmen kann der läuft mit 4,5GHz und hat nur 470 Punkte mehr 

vergiss das mit der Graka dein Prozi limitiert geht mir nicht anders

@ True Monkey jaja 980X mit 4,8GHz und 11K CPU Punkten  mach ihn nicht noch unsicherer


----------



## kmf (18. Januar 2011)

Kr0n05 schrieb:


> also ich habe von 4000mhz auf 4250mhz auch nur 200pkt. mehr, also glaube nicht das es dann limitiert!
> 
> Selbst wenn ich auf 4250mhz und von 607 auf 675mhz GPU takte verändert sich nix, is doch nicht normal!


Ich merk gegenüber 1280x1024 1xAA noch nicht mal einen signifikantem Unterschied, wenn ich 3DMark06 unter der Auflösung 1920x1200 mit 8xAA laufen lasse. Die Punkte beider Durchläufe scheinen wie festgenagelt. Eindeutiger kann man ein Prozessorlimit nicht nachweisen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ärger dich net mit dem alten Benchmark rum, der keine Aussage über aktuelle Grafikkarten mehr zulässt. Bench mit dem neuen 3DMark 11, dann sind die Ergebnisse auch wieder vergleichbar.


----------



## harry_amd (18. Januar 2011)

*16.077 3DMarks* mit einem X3 740 BE / HD5750

hier: -> Result

cu
harry_amd


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (19. Januar 2011)

harry_amd schrieb:


> *16.077 3DMarks* mit einem X3 740 BE / HD5750
> 
> hier: -> Result
> 
> ...



Das nicht schlecht für die Kombination,
nen Screenshot, wie bei den anderen, wäre nett ...
Hätt gern deine CPU/GPU-Settings gesehn.


----------



## Spieler22 (19. Januar 2011)

Genau was ist SandyDingsDa  

Hab meinen i7 920 nochma bis zum erbrechen geprügelt und bei 223 BCLK macht das Asus P6T SE einfach zu -_-

Naja mal sehen kommender Zeit werd ich mich mit dem Uncore noch ein bisschen höher wagen und hoffe die 30500 fallen 

Aber so ein SandyBridge 2600k wäre auch was feines, da würde ich an den 35k arbeiten


----------



## True Monkey (21. Januar 2011)

Just a test 

i7 2006k @ 5ghz 460er




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jan565 (21. Januar 2011)

True, mich würde mal eine 5850 oder 5850 CF mit deinem i5^^ währe schon wenn du das mal Testen könntest


----------



## Xion4 (21. Januar 2011)

True, du bist krank 

Ich hab nun auch mal die 5ghz geknackt, 30785 Punkte 

Bitte was? Wieviel Vcore brauchst du für 5ghz????? Ich musste 1,57 im UEFI anlegen...


----------



## True Monkey (21. Januar 2011)

Ich glaub 1,38 v aber ich bin noch am testen


----------



## Xion4 (21. Januar 2011)

Was ist das denn dann für eine Hammer CPU???? Batch? Geht mal garnicht sowas, Frechheit


----------



## True Monkey (22. Januar 2011)

*hust*



2x 460er mit 2006k @5,1ghz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jan565 (22. Januar 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> *hust*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





nur 6k Punkte mehr als ohne SLI. Entweder geht die Karte nicht gut im SLi oder der Sandy dings lastet die Karten net mal voll aus im 3Dquark06


----------



## True Monkey (22. Januar 2011)

naja ...sehe es mal so, das ist ein Höheres ergebniss wie andere mit einer 580er haben ...bzw 2 

Gtx 580 mit 980x @ 5,4 ghz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AchtBit (22. Januar 2011)

2048x1152 8xSSAA 16xAF = 11861 3dmarks

so ists brav :9

CPU 0,8 FPS


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (22. Januar 2011)

Endlich mal die 20k geknackt .... 

Update,
sogar die 21k geknackt (und die magischen 4GHz) !!


----------



## tobi757 (22. Januar 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> *hust*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die CPU-Spannung wurde aber falsch ausgelesen oder ?


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Januar 2011)

@True Ich weiß warum du so niedrige Spannungen brauchst. Bei jedem deiner Posts stand 2006K also hast du eine noch nicht erschienene CPU 
Und BTW Die 1V stimmen aber nocht oder?


----------



## danomat (23. Januar 2011)

True. Ich finde echt super dass du wirklich alles bis zum kotzen rausholst. Aber du solltest vor deinem beitrag bitte schreiben dass das alles absolute Risiko Tests sind. Auch ich hab am Anfang gedacht deine ergebnisse sind realisierbar. Aber wirklich extrem. 

Ist nur gut gemeint


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. Januar 2011)

^^Das Forum hat doch schon im Namen eXtreme, warum sollte man es vor jedem Post noch davor schreiben 
Und wenn man sich so einen Screen hier anschaut und begutachtet, kann man doch sehr gut ableiten was wie verwendet/eingestellt wurde.
Das was dann der einzellne für sich entscheidet, ist ja von anderen einzellnen oder aber auch Gruppierungen keine Vorschrift das dann auch zu t(r)ue.n


----------



## Xion4 (23. Januar 2011)

danomat schrieb:


> True. Ich finde echt super dass du wirklich alles bis zum kotzen rausholst. Aber du solltest vor deinem beitrag bitte schreiben dass das alles absolute Risiko Tests sind. Auch ich hab am Anfang gedacht deine ergebnisse sind realisierbar. Aber wirklich extrem.
> 
> Ist nur gut gemeint




 Weil er hier die Leute ja auch auffordert das gleiche zu tun...nee also wenn du das wirklich ernst meinst, dann hast du dich für dieses Forum disqualifiziert...


----------



## DC1984 (23. Januar 2011)

Heute oder gestern ist die *CPU-Z 1.56.3 Beta* erschienen, die wohl die Auslesefehler bei der Spannung behebt.

@True: warum schreibst du immer 2006k?


----------



## True Monkey (23. Januar 2011)

DC1984 schrieb:


> @True: warum schreibst du immer 2006k?


 
Weil das der benutzte Prozzi ist  (fast vom Zahlendreher mal abgesehen)



*Achtung............*​ 
*Nicht nach machen !!!*​ 
*Der folgende Benchrun wurde von einem Profi ausgeführt*
*Nachahmung könnte zu Hardwareschäden oder Verblödung führen*​ 
*Hardwareschäden sind so gut wie sicher und dem Tester vollkommen egal *
(Und wenn mal was abraucht gehe ich drei Tage zum heulen im Keller und danach sammel ich wieder Pfandflaschen bis ich mir Ersatz leisten kann )​ 

i7 2600k @ 5ghz 6870er​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So .......besser jetzt ? ​


----------



## DC1984 (23. Januar 2011)

Mit Sandy knackt man ja locker die 30000 Punkte...
Mach echt freude!


----------



## Spieler22 (24. Januar 2011)

Ich mal wieder mit einer weiteren Verbesserung 
Was so ein offenes Fenster mit 0° kalter Luft bringt 


Die 6870 bringts ja iwie garnich True


----------



## Jan565 (24. Januar 2011)

Spieler22 schrieb:


> Ich mal wieder mit einer weiteren Verbesserung
> Was so ein offenes Fenster mit 0° kalter Luft bringt
> 
> 
> Die 6870 bringts ja iwie garnich True



Wenn man das aber mal vergleicht ist die GTX480 aber eindeutig um einiges schlechter in dem Test. Der normal Fall sieht vor das die GTX480 gut 30% schneller ist als die 6870. Ihr seit fast gleich. Aber nun denn, das ist halt Benchquark, kann man eh nicht vergleichen so wirklich.


----------



## Spieler22 (24. Januar 2011)

06 ist nur noch CPU-Bench und trotz 300MHz mehr tackt und höherer pro Takt-Leistung, kann sich die 6870 nich absetzen :p


----------



## Kr0n05 (24. Januar 2011)

So, neues Netzteil drin, 850 Watt sollten jetzt reichen!

Aber wieder das problem das beim übertakten meiner 470 die punkte nicht mehr werden! Im gegenteil, takte ich den Ram hoch werden es drastisch weniger!

Also lag ich damit richtig das mein Netzteil reicht... Umsonst wieder geld aus gegeben....


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. Januar 2011)

Sääändy 

HWBot-Submission: Masterchief79's 24278 marks 3DMark06 run with GeForce GTX 260 216SP @ 727/1240MHz


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. Januar 2011)

Ganz schön Ultra (vorallem die Geschichte dieser Karte )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## danomat (29. Januar 2011)

3dmark06
danomat | 1280x1024 | Gainward| 951 GPU | 1902 Shader | 2000 VRam | 1,075V GPU| i7 2600k | 4,6 GHz | 8Gb@1333MHz | Lukü |  31287

3dmark06
danomat | 1280x1024 | Gainward| 901 GPU | 1802 Shader | 2000 VRam | 1,050V GPU| i7 2600k | 4,6 GHz | 8Gb@1333MHz | Lukü |  30677


passt das?


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Januar 2011)

So, finales Ergebnis mit der GTX260, und dann noch eins mit ner 5770.

HWBot: 
Masterchief79's 24545 marks 3DMark06 run with GeForce GTX 260 216SP @ 732/1250MHz
Masterchief79's 21424 marks 3DMark06 run with Radeon HD 5770 @ 1025/1382MHz


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. Januar 2011)

So die Sandy läuft...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrHide (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

einige von euch kennen mich noch.. Ich hatte mal einen imba PC. Die Config ist ja unter meinem Post zu sehen. Ich habe ihn auf Wunsch anderer Menschen mit 2000€ Verlust nach 6 Monaten Gebrauch verkauft.

Jetzt habe ich mir für 1200€ ein Notebook gekauf. Es kommt nicht ansatzweise an die Leistung meines i7-960@4,2 Ghz und meine beiden AMD HD5970 CrossfireX heran aber ich kann fast alles in Mittel oder High zocken.

Hier mein bestes Ergebnis, dass ich mit 3D Mark 06 ohne OC erreichen konnte.

Es ist für ein Notebook ok und für einen Ex Highend-Pc-Besitzer erniedrigend... 

Lg MrHide


----------



## kress (30. Januar 2011)

Ja normal, das Notebook System hat etwas weniger Punkte als ein Phenom II x4 955 und ne HD4850.

Wenn du sehr viel Leistung willst, musst du schon mal ein paar Tausender hinlegen für Notebooks.
Die müssen dann aber immer an der Steckdose hängen, der Akku is da schnell leer.
Deswegen heißen die auch Desktop Replacement.


----------



## eXEC-XTX (30. Januar 2011)

@MrHide: Da bist du aber selbst Schuld, 2000€ Verlust ist übel. Mein System hat April 2009 etwa 1100€ gekostet und ist bis heute noch aktuell. Der Wertverlust liegt jetzt vielleicht bei 500€, nach etwa 2 Jahren. Z.B. hätte es bei dir auch der 250€ günstigere i7 950 getan, 4Ghz schafft sowieso jeder i7, ich hab einen 920 mit 4Ghz.


----------



## widder0815 (30. Januar 2011)

ist doch gut ... gu bist von einen HighEnd Pc auf das neveau eines Q9950 + HD4850 gesunken(schertz)

aber ehrlich mal ---> NIIIIIIIMAAAAAAALS ein Laptop zum zocken (sowas mikrieges) ... da hätteste dir lieber für 500€ ein Laptop geholt für unterwegs zum arbeiten ... aber echt mal ... 

*Ab in die ecke und schäm dich -->*


----------



## MrHide (30. Januar 2011)

Die Zeit mit den "ein paar  Tausender hinlegen" hatte ich auch schon..

Ich hatte mal ein Dell XPS M1730 mit einer X9000 Extreme CPU die offiziell auf 3,4Ghz übertaktet werden durfte und zwei Nvidia 8700M-GT und zwei Festplatten auf Raid-0 laufen. Das hatte vor drei Jahren 3500€ gekostet.
Also was das Thema angeht kenn ich mich auch ganz gut aus..  Hab mir bis jetzt immer High-End gekauft. Das ist jetzt das erste mal, dass ich zum Mittelstand gewechselt bin..

Hier ein Benchmark:


----------



## MrHide (30. Januar 2011)

@eXEC-XTX: ich lies ihn dauerhaft auf 4Ghz laufen und zum Benchmarken hab ich ihn STABIL auf 4,5Ghz übertaktet.. kann das dein 920er auch? 

@Widder 0815: Ich hab mir mal deine Config angeschaut.. mein NOTEBOOK steht da neben deinem DESKTOP garnicht so schlecht da.. 
Hab ja immernoch i7 Quadcore+Hyperthreading = 8 Threads und ne AMD HD5870 Graka... Das geht doch zum zocken..


----------



## Xion4 (30. Januar 2011)

MrHide schrieb:


> @eXEC-XTX: ich lies ihn dauerhaft auf 4Ghz laufen und zum Benchmarken hab ich ihn STABIL auf 4,5Ghz übertaktet.. kann das dein 920er auch?




Ein dicker Geldbeutel macht noch lange keine Ahnung. Zum Benchen hab ich  meinen Xeon 3520 auch auf 4,5ghz bekommen, und das macht zwar nicht  jeder 920/3520er, aber wenn man ein wneig in den Foren auf dem  Markltplätzen schaut, gibts die auch.

Nur weil du High End gekauft hast, heisst es nicht das du Ahnung hast, im Gegenteil, wer bei einem High End System auf ein Fertig PC zurückgreift, zeigt das genaue Gegenteil.

SIeh das bitte nicht als persönlichen Angriff, ist einfach nur Stand der Dinge. Und wenn man sowas selbst baut, hat man auch nicht gleich 2000€ Verlust.


----------



## MrHide (30. Januar 2011)

@Xion4:

Serverprozessoren sind sehr taktfreudig. Das ist allgemein bekannt.

Höre ich da eifersucht? Ich habe keinen "dicken Geldbeutel"! Ich habe Präoritäten und dementsprechend gebe ich viel Geld für PC-Hardware aus wie viele andere hier auch..

Schau dir einfach mal die 3D-Benchmarkliste an und schau wie die anderen 960er unter LuKü getaktet wurden. Da ist das ergebnis schon ganz gut. Unter WaKü oder L2N lassen sich sicherlich bessere Ergebnisse erreichen.

Fertig PC? Wer hat hier einen fertig PC?

Und um bei 3DMark Vantage 39000 Punkte zu erreichen braucht man viel mehr als nur Geld!

Einige User mit einem 980X haben nichtmal die 4,5Ghz im Benchmark stabil zum laufen bekommen. 

Nicht als Kritik ansehen aber ich sehe keinen einzigen Benchmark von dir "Prouser"..


----------



## Lyran (30. Januar 2011)

MrHide schrieb:


> Höre ich da eifersucht? Ich habe keinen "dicken Geldbeutel"! Ich habe Präoritäten und dementsprechend gebe ich viel Geld für PC-Hardware aus wie viele andere hier auch..



Mit einem Sandy i7 auf 4,8GHz wird er wohl kaum einen Grund haben eifersüchtig zu sein 



MrHide schrieb:


> Schau dir einfach mal die 3D-Benchmarkliste an und schau wie die anderen 960er unter LuKü getaktet wurden. Da ist das ergebnis schon ganz gut. Unter WaKü oder L2N lassen sich sicherlich bessere Ergebnisse erreichen.


Joa, 4,5GHz sind schon das obere Ende der Fahnenstange unter Luft, aber selbst der 920 geht bis knapp 5GHz

link


MrHide schrieb:


> Und um bei 3DMark Vantage 39000 Punkte zu erreichen braucht man viel mehr als nur Geld!



Naja, da reicht ein 980X auf ~4,3GHz und 2x 5970@stock.. also doch nur Geld und die Fähigkeit im Bios den Multi und die VCore hochzudrehen 

link


----------



## Spieler22 (30. Januar 2011)

Mein i7 920 geht 4,7 Ghz benchstable und 24/7 isser bei 4,2 Ghz


----------



## widder0815 (30. Januar 2011)

MrHide schrieb:


> @eXEC-XTX: ich lies ihn dauerhaft auf 4Ghz laufen und zum Benchmarken hab ich ihn STABIL auf 4,5Ghz übertaktet.. kann das dein 920er auch?
> 
> @Widder 0815: Ich hab mir mal deine Config angeschaut.. mein NOTEBOOK steht da neben deinem DESKTOP garnicht so schlecht da..
> Hab ja immernoch i7 Quadcore+Hyperthreading = 8 Threads und ne AMD HD5870 Graka... Das geht doch zum zocken..



ich meinte mit mikrig nicht die leistung sondern laptop = kleiner bildschirm ...
ich sitze vor nem 27" ... schau dir mein sys in sig ruig an (3dMark 06 14500) , nächste woche kommt mein neues sys an


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. Januar 2011)

@MrHide: *rumbonz* Das Ergebnis an sich hätte doch auch gereicht.

Hier noch eins mit ner 9500GT.


----------



## MrHide (31. Januar 2011)

Ich finds halt schon derbe.. Ich komm hier hin um meiner Pc- und Overclockingfangemeinde von meinem tragischen erlebnis zu erzählen und ernte nur Kritik und Vorwürfe.

Dicker Geldbeute, hast keine Ahnung, nur ein bischen am Multi und Vcore rumschrauben.. Also bitte, wo sind wir denn hier!

Danke Leute! Ich unterstelle niemandem etwas oder stelle seine Computerkenntnisse in frage weil ich euch einfach nicht kenne! So etwas zu tun wäre wirklich sehr anmaßend!

Ich bin sehr gerne in diesem Forum unterwegs und es gibt auch sehr freundliche und reife Member die anderen mit Respekt und Achtung begegnen.

Ich vertrage Kritik, wenn sie angebracht ist und die Austeilenden mich gut genug kennen um zu wissen was sie sagen und nichts rückhaltlos in den Raum stellen um etwas gesagt zu haben.

MfG Mr Hide


----------



## Jan565 (31. Januar 2011)

Mein neuer Rekord, noch mal 200Punkte mehr bei fast gleichem Takt: 

23654Punkte

23456Punkte

Einfach nur ein Zahlendreher. Aber mehr ist mehr. 

Bei 4,5GHz wollte die CPU nicht durch den Bench, auch nicht bei 1,55V. Dafür musste ich aber trotzdem ganz schön frieren . Der Winderabend ist doch schon ziemlich kalt.


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. Februar 2011)

Nachschlag 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jan565 (1. Februar 2011)

Da kann ich nur hoffen das ich die 30k schaffe wenn der Bulldozer endlich raus ist


----------



## Xion4 (1. Februar 2011)

MrHide schrieb:


> @Xion4:
> 
> Serverprozessoren sind sehr taktfreudig. Das ist allgemein bekannt.
> 
> ...



Wenn man nichts verstanden hat. Ich habe mich nicht als Pro User dargestellt, zweitens sind auch in diesem Thread Ergebnisse von mir vorhanden, drittens definiere ich mich nicht über Hardware, viertens habe ich darauf hingewiesen es nicht persönlich zu nehmen, jedoch hab nicht ich mein Notebook mit dem PC anderer verglichen.

Ist auch völlig egal, aber nur soviel: schau dir die Benchergebnisse von True Monkey an, und du wirst sehen, Benchen hat nichts mit hohem Geldeinsatz zu tun. Es hilft, mehr aber auch nicht. Und nebenbei bemerkt: ein i7 960 als auch das Pendant W3565, welchen ich auch zeitweise genutzt habe, geht im Regelfall schlechter als ein 920 D0 und 3520A. 

Und die Serverprozessoren halten vielleicht mehr aus, aber es gibt genauso viele Top 920er.


----------



## True Monkey (1. Februar 2011)

hmm ....mal schauen was damit geht 

6950er




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. Februar 2011)

Ganz frisch  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OliverG73 (2. Februar 2011)

System: G73JW, i7 740QM @ 3.5Ghz, GTX 460m@ 800Mhz

14865 Punkte

(ohne Übertaktung: 12500)

Find ich für einen Laptop ganz ok


----------



## Lyran (2. Februar 2011)

Und was machen die Temperaturen so?


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Februar 2011)

@True: Willste die 6950er nicht mal flashen? Das machen die alle auf HWbot und es ist legitim 

Hier noch meine HD5970, Zwischenergebnis. (HWBot-Submission)


----------



## Icke&Er (3. Februar 2011)

Ach ihr immer mit euren großen Karten 
Eingestellt und auf 24/7 OS gebencht


----------



## kress (3. Februar 2011)

"Nur" 17k Punkte mit einer hd4850?

Hatte mit nem Phenom II x4 955 @3,4ghz und einer hd4850@ 700/1100 schon 15k.

Holt Sandy da nicht mehr raus?


----------



## MrHide (4. Februar 2011)

OliverG73 schrieb:
			
		

> System: G73JW, i7 740QM @ 3.5Ghz, GTX 460m@ 800Mhz
> 
> 14865 Punkte
> 
> ...



Hey Oli! Ein cooles Ergebnis! Du hast die gleiche CPU wie ich nur ne andere Graka. Schön mal ein Notebook-Vergleichssystem zu haben.. 

Fehlen nurnoch die Screenshots..


----------



## eXitus64 (4. Februar 2011)

OliverG73 schrieb:


> System: G73JW, i7 740QM @ 3.5Ghz, GTX 460m@ 800Mhz
> 
> 14865 Punkte
> 
> ...




hey ich habe das gleiche System.... wie konntest du deine CPU übertakten??? vll magst du mir ja das Tool schicken 

Ich habe mit meinem G73JW  12286 Punkte 
und 14014 Punkte mit Übertaktung der GTX 460M


----------



## widder0815 (4. Februar 2011)

vorgeschichte ...habe noch viele probs mit dem neuen sys .
das hir hat eine graka gebencht die im 3. pci slot steckt weil die erste defekt oder was weis ich (da alles an wakü kann ich nicht einfach umstecken)
ausserdem muss ich mit win tastatur schreiben(weil die andere im mom nicht geht) LACHT ÜBER dieses ergebnis 
beim 2. screen auf max graka temp achten


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Februar 2011)

^^Hättest in der PN auch sagen können das du jetzt auch ne Sandy hast 
(habe mich dauernd gefragt wie ich dir bei dem DFI und dem Xeon überhaupt helfen kann/soll )

Hier mal ne GTX 460 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## widder0815 (4. Februar 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Hättest in der PN auch sagen können das du jetzt auch ne Sandy hast
> (habe mich dauernd gefragt wie ich dir bei dem DFI und dem Xeon überhaupt helfen kann/soll )
> 
> Hier mal ne GTX 460
> ...



hab echt übel die probs ... glaube meine eine graka is zerschossen  ... ausserdem läuft das sys alles andere als rund , könntest mir bei den bioseinstellungen helfen ... sieht schön aus aber OMG   und die defekte graka Kühlt jetzt meine andere graka passief mit weil sie im WaKü kreislauf hängt 

das einziege was ich im bios gemacht hab 

Boot reienfolge auf HDD(os)
AHCI aus und auf IDE

wie stell ich den Turbo aus etz...


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Februar 2011)

Wir quaken mal lieber dafür den Sandy OC-Thread zu


----------



## Wurstinator (5. Februar 2011)

Ist das irgendwie viel zu wenig oder hab ich nur keine Ahnung? 
http://img822.imageshack.us/img822/5972/3dmarkx.png


----------



## widder0815 (5. Februar 2011)

Wurstinator schrieb:


> Ist das irgendwie viel zu wenig oder hab ich nur keine Ahnung?
> http://img822.imageshack.us/img822/5972/3dmarkx.png



beim 06er ist die cpu sehr ausschlaggebend , mit einem AMD der noch dazu nicht viel takt hat ist das Ergebnis so wie bei dir ...
ich nenne den 3D-Mark06 --> Intel Nvidia Mark


----------



## Wurstinator (5. Februar 2011)

3,4 GHz sind nicht viel Takt? oO
Irgendwas scheint an mir vorbeigegangen zu sein.

Bevor ich jetzt nen extra Thread aufmachem frag ich erstmal (obwohl das hier der 3DMark06-Thread ist):
Ist dieses Furmark-Ergebnis denn, okay?


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Februar 2011)

Die Sandy Bridge ist draußen, alles unter 5GHz ist mittlerweile Kinderkram  
Wobei du schon nen neuen AMD Weltrekord aufstellen müsstest, um an die CPU Score einer Sandy ranzukommen, ein Phenom II X4 965@6.6GHz (LN2) schafft etwa 8600 CPU Punkte, i7 2600K@5.3Ghz locker 11000 ^^


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Februar 2011)

^^10833 bei nur 5,2GHz (siehe oben den Run mit der GTX 460)


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. Februar 2011)

Wurstinator schrieb:


> 3,4 GHz sind nicht viel Takt? oO
> Irgendwas scheint an mir vorbeigegangen zu sein.



Ja is leider so ... mit nen AMD reisst du nicht so wirklich viel.

Schau dir einfach den Run von Blechdesigner mit der 460er an und den meinen mit ner 460er ....


----------



## widder0815 (5. Februar 2011)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Ja is leider so ... mit nen AMD reisst du nicht so wirklich viel.
> 
> Schau dir einfach den Run von Blechdesigner mit der 460er an und den meinen mit ner 460er ....




ich muss mich verbessern ---> der 3D-Mark 06 = Intel Nvidia ----> XP Mark ... mit den 64 Bit Vista oder Win7 kann man den 06er VERGESSEN (halt zu alt)


----------



## Kr0n05 (6. Februar 2011)

Woher bekommt man dieses BenchXP?


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. Februar 2011)

^^Welches BenchXP? Also bei mir ist es ein ganz normales XP Pro SP3


----------



## widder0815 (6. Februar 2011)

Kr0n05 schrieb:


> Woher bekommt man dieses BenchXP?



22€ bei Ebay


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. Februar 2011)

Das ist natürlich keine spezielle Version von XP nur zum Benchen, sondern ein normales XP Betriebssystem, dass man durch ein paar Tweaks (z.B. unnötige Dienste ausschalten) aufs Benchen optimiert hat 

Hier noch was neues von mir, HD5970 und GTX260@vMod. Die 5970 hatte per Afterburner 1,25V, die GTX hab ich mit nem Poti und OCP Mod auf 1,21V hochgedreht. Ist aber zumindest bei der grünen Seite der Macht nur ein Zwischenergebnis 

HWBot:
Masterchief79's 37609 marks 3DMark06 run with Radeon HD 5970 @ 965/1130MHz
Masterchief79's 24776 marks 3DMark06 run with GeForce GTX 260 216SP @ 750/1250MHz


----------



## Lower (6. Februar 2011)

hau die Karte doch unter LN Masterchief  

mein Ergebnis mit der 570er reiche ich später nach


----------



## kamiki09 (6. Februar 2011)

Ich habe heute mal die neue CCC Version installiert.
Nachdem ich erst ca. 19000 Punkte bekommen hatte, komme ich jetzt nur noch auf ca. 17000.
Diese Meldung kommt zudem: 
Bei Ihrem Ergebnis sind die folgenden Probleme aufgetreten, es wird daher nicht angezeigt (beispielsweise in Ranglisten).: Der Grafiktreiber wurde nicht akzeptiert. (What is this?) 
Version: 1.2.0
06.02.11 18:16:29 
Id: 15389829 
Score:
17658 3DMarks

Hab ich jetzt bei meinen Spielen auch mit dem neuen Treiber Probleme?
Wie kann ich das ändern?
Habe schon eine System Aktualisierung (ca.4 MB) von der Homepage installiert.


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Februar 2011)

Lower schrieb:


> hau die Karte doch unter LN Masterchief
> 
> mein Ergebnis mit der 570er reiche ich später nach


Meine schöne 5970 gleich unter LN2? 
Das wär dann doch ein bisschen sehr extrem  Ich hab die noch keine 4 Tage und das ist eigentlich meine neue Zocker-Karte ^^
Macht zwar 965MHz GPU rockstable bei 1,25V mit Stock Kühler, also nicht die schlechteste Karte, skaliert dann aber nicht mehr auf mehr Spannung. Da muss was kaltes her  (zumindest Wakü).

@kamiki: Kann ich leider nicht wirklich was zu sagen, nur dass du dich nicht übergangen fühlst ^^


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. Februar 2011)

Update: 8800GTS, kommt gleich noch nen vMod drauf. 
(HWBot)


----------



## Jan565 (10. Februar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Update: 8800GTS, kommt gleich noch nen vMod drauf.
> (HWBot)



Das ist ja mal eine Rarität die 8800GTS. Die 112 Shader version, normal hat die nur 96. Aber ein echt guter Score.


----------



## widder0815 (11. Februar 2011)

hir ein run von mir ... ---> mit Win7 64 bit ... mit xp währen weit mehr drin , aber wenn ich ein neues gekauftes xp inst. will kommt BlueScreen beim laden der daten


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Februar 2011)

@widder0815: Dafür musst du im EFI erstmal von AHCI auf IDE umschalten  Und wenn das nix hilft, Platten an einen Nicht-Intel Controller anstecken und diesen im EFI dann deaktivieren.

Edit: Meine 8800GTS 640MB G80 mit vMod (HWBot). Die braucht unbedingt mehr Kälte, weil sie ab da nicht mehr so gut auf Spannung skaliert


----------



## widder0815 (11. Februar 2011)

ja danke ... mißt mehr war nicht drin


----------



## danomat (11. Februar 2011)

war das nun sli oder einzeln?  hab meinen auch auf 4,6 mit 1,35v, 
graka 1,1v 961mhz, 2252vram und nur 32200 punkte.
                          --------------------meins:-----------              -deins:
3DMark Score -------32102.0            ----------33968 
SM2.0 Score         --------12175.0            ----------12731
HDR/SM3.0 Score ---15866.0            ----------16712
CPU Score ----------8694.0-----------             9458


http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15409388


----------



## widder0815 (11. Februar 2011)

danomat schrieb:


> war das nun sli oder einzeln?  hab meinen auch auf 4,6 mit 1,35v,
> graka 1,1v 961mhz, 2252vram und nur 32200 punkte.
> --------------------meins:-----------              -deins:
> 3DMark Score -------32102.0            ----------33968
> ...



lol bei mir war sli ... ich las nochmal ohne sli durchlaufen .. irgendwie komisch das gpuz Disabled anzeigt .


----------



## kress (11. Februar 2011)

Normal beim XP, ist ein Bug. Steht auch iwo hier im Thread glaub ich.


----------



## widder0815 (11. Februar 2011)

kress schrieb:


> Normal beim XP, ist ein Bug. Steht auch iwo hier im Thread glaub ich.



is das auch normal das 1x gtx570 gleiche punkte wie 2 macht


----------



## kress (11. Februar 2011)

Wenn das restliche System gleich ist mit Übertaktung eigentlich nicht.
So 2-3k Punkte mehr sollte man schon haben.


----------



## widder0815 (11. Februar 2011)

```

```



kress schrieb:


> Wenn das restliche System gleich ist mit Übertaktung eigentlich nicht.
> So 2-3k Punkte mehr sollte man schon haben.



siehst du ja oben ... nich ganz 2k lol


----------



## danomat (11. Februar 2011)

sind ja auch 2k mehr.  schau dir mal die http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/81869-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks.html an.

da hab ich mehr wie 4xgtx480 ?  irgendwie unzuverlässiger bench


----------



## XeonB (11. Februar 2011)

Hi,

ich weiß nicht, was ich mit den Ergebnissen anfangen soll,

sind die ok?

ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob ich hier richtig bin,
Bitte um kurze Beurteilung - alles ohne oc
ok?
Vielen Dank!!


----------



## widder0815 (11. Februar 2011)

danomat schrieb:


> sind ja auch 2k mehr.  schau dir mal die http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/81869-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks.html an.
> 
> da hab ich mehr wie 4xgtx480 ?  irgendwie unzuverlässiger bench



jo has recht ...

@XeonB
ja ist ok , mit 64bit os und AMD + stock kommt net mehr


----------



## kress (11. Februar 2011)

XeonB schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich weiß nicht, was ich mit den Ergebnissen anfangen soll,
> 
> ...



Ordentliches Ergebnis ohne Oc.


----------



## XeonB (11. Februar 2011)

Danke!!!


----------



## mumble_GLL (12. Februar 2011)

Hier mal meine Ergebnisse ohne OC. Allerdings kann ich mich nicht auf der Seite Registrieren um meine Points zu posten. Weiß einer warum?

*edit 
Registrierung hat doch funktioniert


----------



## Kr0n05 (12. Februar 2011)

Dann poste ich mal mein ersten Screenshot, mit neuen System, aber da geht noch viel mehr

i5-2500k@4,7; GTX570@900/1900


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. Februar 2011)

So mal mein rieeeesieger punkteberg xD
AMD 64 3200+ Venice 2,2Ghz @ 2,64Ghz 
S754
2x 1Gb Elixir Single Channel Ram 2,5 3 3 8
Sapphire HD 3850 512mb @ Stock
K8Upgrade-NF3


----------



## widder0815 (13. Februar 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> So mal mein rieeeesieger punkteberg xD
> AMD 64 3200+ Venice 2,2Ghz @ 2,64Ghz
> S754
> 2x 1Gb Elixir Single Channel Ram 2,5 3 3 8
> ...



super ergebnis , nicht auf die länge kommt es an ... sondern wie man damit (ehm) spielt


----------



## Shizophrenic (14. Februar 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:
			
		

> super ergebnis , nicht auf die länge kommt es an ... sondern wie man damit (ehm) spielt



Das is wohl war, außerdem würde ich den fast schon als nostalgisch zu bezeichnenden S754 nie verunglimpfen ^^
Bin mal gespannt was mit mb voltmod und graka biosmod noch so drinnen steckt.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (14. Februar 2011)

mumble_GLL schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Ergebnisse ohne OC. Allerdings kann ich mich nicht auf der Seite Registrieren um meine Points zu posten. Weiß einer warum?
> 
> *edit
> Registrierung hat doch funktioniert



Ich würds mal mit den Standardsettings/-auflösung laufen lassen.
So sind es zu wenige points und schlecht vergleichbar ....


----------



## devon (19. Februar 2011)

Ich komm einfach nich an die 30k -.-


----------



## True Monkey (19. Februar 2011)

ich schon 

gtx 560 ti




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## widder0815 (20. Februar 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ich schon
> 
> gtx 560 ti
> 
> ...




ich auch


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. Februar 2011)

Und ohne Physx? devon hat knappe 30K, ohne Physx.


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. Februar 2011)

Der 06er hat kein PhysX


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. Februar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Der 06er hat kein PhysX


 
Stimmt ja , warum hat devon dann Physx aus gemacht?.


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht hat er im selben Atemzug noch den Vantage mitgebencht, oder der Treiber spackte ein bisschen rum... Passiert mir zumindest manchmal, aber ich hab ja auch ATI-NVidia-Mischbetrieb ^^


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. Februar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er im selben Atemzug noch den Vantage mitgebencht, oder der Treiber spackte ein bisschen rum... Passiert mir zumindest manchmal, aber ich hab ja auch ATI-NVidia-Mischbetrieb ^^



Da haste recht.  
Wie schauts aus, wenn man aufm SR2 (Natürlich mit 2 Xeon's X5680) mit 4 560er bencht? Was kann man an Punkten erwarten?
Mit 2 Xeon's X5670 und 4 580er werden immerhin 33654 3DMarks erreicht. (Screen von spfoam1)


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. Februar 2011)

Alter... Da sag ich nur... ->Anhang^^
Ist ne deutlich preiswertere Lösung  (kostet alles zusammen weniger als ein SR2 und eine CPU, geschweige denn Grakas etc^^)

Mit einer GTX580 und einem guten 2600K sind locker 40-42k drin (http://hwbot.org/searchResults.do?d...facturerId=&memProductId=&memTypeId=&offset=0). Bei mir auch, nur leider will mein Board keine 5,3GHz, obwohl die CPU locker 5,5 mitmacht  Naja... Wart ich halt auf dne Z68 

Vantage mit derselben Konfig wäre deutlich interessanter und aussagekrätiger gewesen


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Februar 2011)

^^Der Z68 wird im Taktverhalten keine Verbesserung mit sich bringen, sondern nur einen bzw. ein paar Videoausgänge, aber sonst nichts weiter. 
Alleiniger Taktgeber wird die CPU bleiben, da man nicht ohne weiteres etwas extern hinzu schalten kann.
Da bleibt nur der Weg sich eine CPU zu suchen die auch noch mit 5,5GHz+ Win besucht, wenn man mehr haben möchte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## widder0815 (20. Februar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Alter... Da sag ich nur... ->Anhang^^
> Ist ne deutlich preiswertere Lösung  (kostet alles zusammen weniger als ein SR2 und eine CPU, geschweige denn Grakas etc^^)
> 
> Mit einer GTX580 und einem guten 2600K sind locker 40-42k drin (HWBOT Search results.). Bei mir auch, nur leider will mein Board keine 5,3GHz, obwohl die CPU locker 5,5 mitmacht  Naja... Wart ich halt auf dne Z68
> ...



ich versteh nicht wieso ich da mit 2x gtx570 sm2 13k und sm3 16k hab und du 14k und 18k lool ... hab auch xp gemacht , muss man bei xp was verstellen?
und wie so steht bei mir im GPUz sli Disablet und bei dir enablet


----------



## True Monkey (20. Februar 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> ich auch


 
waren das etwa zwei 570er 


Äh ich mach 35k mit *einer* 560er


----------



## widder0815 (20. Februar 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> waren das etwa zwei 570er
> 
> 
> Äh ich mach 35k mit *einer* 560er



dann sag mir mal true , woran es liegt ?
gpuz sagt mir im xp auch das sli deaktiviert ist (ob wohl es im treiber auf on ist)

los komm rück raus damit


----------



## danomat (20. Februar 2011)

True macht alle platt XD. 
Is doch nur ein uralt bench. 
Vergleich lieber van oder 11er


----------



## widder0815 (20. Februar 2011)

danomat schrieb:


> True macht alle platt XD.
> Is doch nur ein uralt bench.
> Vergleich lieber van oder 11er



ne das meine ich nicht , er hat 5,1ghz ich hab 4,95ghz ... alles im gleichen rahmen , + gleiches os ... und meine beiden gtx570ger kommen im 06er nicht aus den Ar***


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. Februar 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> ne das meine ich nicht , er hat 5,1ghz ich hab 4,95ghz ... alles im gleichen rahmen , + gleiches os ... und meine beiden gtx570ger kommen im 06er nicht aus den Ar***


 
Liegt vielleicht das du kein BenchXP hast?


----------



## danomat (20. Februar 2011)

Achso. Jetzt wird's also persönlich XD

Vor nem Monat war doch Schonmal sowas ähnliches als ich meine Punkte verglichen habe. Liegt wohl am Treiber. Werd auch nochmal testen


----------



## widder0815 (20. Februar 2011)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Liegt vielleicht das du kein BenchXP hast?



hehe ... also XP hab ich , extra dafür aufgesetzt (glatt wie ein kinderarsch)


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. Februar 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> hehe ... also XP hab ich , extra dafür aufgesetzt (glatt wie ein kinderarsch)



Nicht nur aufsetzten, tweaken nicht vergessen. Dienste killen uws. benutz mal die Sufu, da gibbet nen How-To Thread wie man sich nen BenchXP zusammenstellt.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...h-extreme-01-09-bench-windows-einrichten.html


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Februar 2011)

Wenn beI GpuZ allerdings SLI Disabled steht, dann ist es das auch... Check mal deine Treiber-Einstellungen. Für eine GTX wäre der score ja auch noch im Rahmen  
Und ein BenchXP ist zwar wichtig, aber ich hatte jetzt auch keine speziellen Dienste aus. Wahrscheinlich hatte ich noch viel mehr an als du, s sind bei mir immer etwa 30 Prozesse (AI Suite Überwachung etc)


----------



## kress (22. Februar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Wenn beI GpuZ allerdings SLI Disabled steht, dann ist es das auch... Check mal deine Treiber-Einstellungen. Für eine GTX wäre der score ja auch noch im Rahmen
> Und ein BenchXP ist zwar wichtig, aber ich hatte jetzt auch keine speziellen Dienste aus. Wahrscheinlich hatte ich noch viel mehr an als du, s sind bei mir immer etwa 30 Prozesse (AI Suite Überwachung etc)



War da nicht was mit nem Bug beim XP und SLI-Anzeige bei GPU-Z?
Hab schon mehrere Screens gesehen mit 2 Karten und SLI war disabled.


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Februar 2011)

Hab ich noch nix von gehört, kann aber sein... Wäre dann aber wegen der Score echt komisch. Ich würd mit anderen Benches nochmal gegentesten. Vantage oder der 11er würden sich wegen der GPU Last anbieten  (dann aber PhysX ausmachen)


----------



## widder0815 (22. Februar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hab ich noch nix von gehört, kann aber sein... Wäre dann aber wegen der Score echt komisch. Ich würd mit anderen Benches nochmal gegentesten. Vantage oder der 11er würden sich wegen der GPU Last anbieten  (dann aber PhysX ausmachen)



ist alles in ordnung mit sli ...
True hat mir geschrieben das der 06er keine 2 gtx570 auslasten kann  mit 5ghz ... erst mit 5,5ghz (aufwerts) kommen 2 gtx480 (wie er hat) in fahrt


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. Februar 2011)

So, Ergebnis mit der GTX260 noch leicht gesteigert.
(HWBot)


----------



## Deadless (26. Februar 2011)

Hallo, ich habe mal eine Frage zu meiner CPU, aber erstmal der 3D Mark 06 :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und hier mal ein Bios Bild:   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein System:

E8500 (3,16 GHz)
8 GB Ram
ATI 4870 512 MB GDDR 5 

Jetzt zu meiner Frage: Wiso ist im Bios der Multiplikator auf 8,5 eingestellt? Ich habe noch nie was dran gestellt, das wären dann ja nur: 333x8,5 = 2,8 GHz ...
Kann ich den einfach auf 9,5 stellen, damit es so ist, wie es sein soll? Oder kann ich Ihn vielleicht noch höher machen? 
Aber ok ich glaube im moment bremst wenn dann die Grafikkarte.. wenn ich die heutigen sehen mit 2 GB GDDR 5 usw. ist meine echt schon altbacken, für
Spiele in Full HD ist die nicht ausreichend ... hole mir glaube demnächst mal die 6970.


----------



## widder0815 (26. Februar 2011)

Deadless schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe mal eine Frage zu meiner CPU, aber erstmal der 3D Mark 06 :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stell ihn auf 9 und FSB auf 400  danach deinen Ram angleichen (800 , 1066 ka was hast) Vcore auf 1,31 ... dann haste 3,6ghz , je nachdem was dein Kühler kann ... kannste mehr oder weniger machen .


----------



## Deadless (27. Februar 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> stell ihn auf 9 und FSB auf 400 danach deinen Ram angleichen (800 , 1066 ka was hast) Vcore auf 1,31 ... dann haste 3,6ghz , je nachdem was dein Kühler kann ... kannste mehr oder weniger machen .



So ok, habe ihn jetzt auf 9 und FSB auf 400, Vcore habe ich auf automatisch gelassen, ist es denn besser ihn auf 1,31 manuell zu stellen, oder geht auch automatisch? Also habe mal Prime 2 Stunden laufen gelassen, da kamen keine Fehler, aber Core Temp hatte max zwischen 68-70 °C, ist das jetzt zu viel? oder geht das, weil im Normalfall komme ich glaube nicht über 60°C

Also habe schonmal 2000 3D Mark Punkte mehr, und 1000 Vantage Punkte mehr. Für mehr Power, muss dan wohl eine neue Graka her.

Hmm und sry die Frage, aber was meinst du mit Ram angleichen? Also Ram sind die Black Dragon: PC2 6400 800 MHz, CL 5-5-5-15. Im Bios sind die auf automatisch und DRAM Voltage: 1,8 V gestellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyran (27. Februar 2011)

Du hast doch einen 9,5er Multi, warum nutzt du den nicht auch? Für die 3,6GHz wirst du kaum mehr als 1,25V brauchen, mein E8400 war bei 4GHz mit 1,275V zufrieden. Und 10MHz mehr auf GPU ist ja mal so gut wie gar kein OC..^^ Würd sagen mit 850/1200 und 450x9,5=4275MHz bei 1,35V würdest du bei Benchmarks deutlich besser dastehen. Ist natürlich die Frage wie dann die Temperaturen aussehen, 70°C sind schon sehr grenzwertig. Welchen Kühler nutzt du?

AliBild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadless (27. Februar 2011)

Ok, aber kann man es nicht auf auto lassen? oder ist es besser wenn man die Volt Zahl manuell eingibt?
Bei der GPU naja, da habe ich auch nur mit ATI Overdrive hoch gemacht ^^ übertakten is das ja nicht ^^
Zu den Kühlern: Alles standard Lüfter, normal ist es aber in meinem PC schön kühl, sogar im Sommer kommt hinten schön kalte Luft raus.
Die 68° waren ja auch jetzt nur bei Prime95 nach 2 Stunden, im idle sind es 40 ° und nach ner Stunde zocken.. also über 62 ging es nicht, und bis 72°C soll die ja laut Hersteller aushalten...
Aber ok ein neuer Lüfter würde jetzt nicht die Welt kosten... dann könnte ich ihn ja auch auf 4 GHz bringen.
Und die 4870 habe ich ja jetzt schon fast 3 Jahre oder so... das ist denke ich mal genug für eine Grafikkarte, und man könnte sich langsam nach einer neuen Ausschau halten, aber ich warte trotzdem noch ein bisschen... Dieses Jahr kommen einige geile neue Games, und bestimmt auch wieder ne menge neuer Grafikkarten ^^


----------



## Lyran (27. Februar 2011)

Ist besser wenn dus manuell einstellst, das Board gibt sonst meistens unnötig viel Spannung. Und zum GPU OC: mit Overdrive ist doch okay, muss nicht immer Afterburner sein 
Bei 70 Grad unter Prime würde ich mir schon sorgen machen und nicht weiter OCen. Meine CPUs bleiben auch übertaktet unter 60 Grad, aktuell bin ich bei 51 Grad auf 3,5GHz. Schau dir mal den Scythe Mugen 2 oder Groß Clockner an, die kühlen deutlich besser als die boxed Kühler.


----------



## Deadless (28. Februar 2011)

guckt euch mal meinen kleinen standard lüfter von Thermaltake an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habe mir jetzt den Groß Clockner und Scythe Mugen 2 angeguckt, die sind ja 4 mal so groß  Habe leider keinen Big Tower.

Würde einer von dene vielleicht trotzdem reinpassen? oder gibt es vielleicht einen kleineren guten ? Ich denke aber mal jeder Lüfter ist besser^^


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (28. Februar 2011)

Müssten reinpassen, kannst dir ja auch mal den ArticFreezer13 anschauen, der um einiges kompakter.

Aber ich finde das sollte mal langsam genug sein mit der Beratung hier!
Is ja schlieeschlich der 3Dmark06-Thread!


----------



## Portvv (2. März 2011)

Result


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. März 2011)

Einmal eine HD6950 mit Standard-BIOS (Zwischenergebnis, kommt noch Flash@6970, XP und mehr Takt):


----------



## ich558 (15. März 2011)

Hab mir mal eine 5850er ausgeliehen. Im 06er limitiert jedoch mein E6700@3,7Ghz hoffnungslos  16115
Zum Vergleich: Selbes System mit einer 260er BE: 15418
                       und einer 8800 GTX: 13724

In Spielen ist der Unterschied aber deutlich spürbar...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (15. März 2011)

naja .....aber das ist noch mein alter 2600k 

Mit dem neuen teste ich nachher mal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadless (15. März 2011)

So hier mal mit neuer Graka :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spieler22 (15. März 2011)

Ist der geil !            


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadless (16. März 2011)

Damit lässt sich ganz sicher, Crysis 2 auf Full HD / max Details zocken ^^


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. März 2011)

Damit läuft ja nicht mal Diablo 2!


----------



## Portvv (16. März 2011)

Deadless schrieb:


> So hier mal mit neuer Graka :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
jaja was so eine CPU im 3d´Mark 06 so ausmachen kann


----------



## Deadless (16. März 2011)

Hehe jou^^ im Vantage gibts fast 27000 und 3D Mark 11 4700, für 3D Mark 06 braucht man echt ne gute CPU ^^ 
aber bald kommt ja nen neues Board / Ram / CPU, dann wird alles besser ^^ hab bei einem reinem CPU Test gesehen, das
ein i7 5 mal so viel Punkte hatte, wie ein E 8500... wird also echt mal Zeit


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. März 2011)

So von wegen 6950, durch OS Wechsel praktisch alleine noch 3000 Punkte gemacht ^^

PS: Neuer 2600K kommt bald


----------



## widder0815 (17. März 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> So von wegen 6950, durch OS Wechsel praktisch alleine noch 3000 Punkte gemacht ^^
> 
> PS: Neuer 2600K kommt bald


 
Hey wieso schreibst du und Mario was von ... "ihr habt bald den neuen 2600k da" ? habt ihr eure verheizt oder was ?


----------



## True Monkey (17. März 2011)

Nööp wir sind gerade am selektieren

Auf der Suche nach einem 5,5 +


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. März 2011)

Jap, ich hab vorher gesagt vor 5,4GHz geb ich mich nicht zufrieden, und hab mir jetzt nen 26er ausm Luxx besorgt, der 5,5GHz Bootup macht und sonst noch nicht weiter getestet ist  Bin mal gespannt was ich da bekomme ^^
Den alten lass ich natürlich nicht hier verstauben, der wird verkauft


----------



## yello7676 (28. März 2011)

habs auch mal wieder die 06 runter geladen und mit meinem x6 19051 Punkte ereicht was ich okay finde  

Result


----------



## Shizophrenic (29. März 2011)

Core2duo E6750 @ 2,66Ghz Stock 
GeForce 8800Gts 512mb g92
2Gb  Dominator 1066Mhz DDR2

11654 Punkte @ Stock

13330 Punkte OC @ 3,504Ghz


----------



## Portvv (30. März 2011)

35 K sollte ich noch hinkriegen

Result


----------



## Portvv (31. März 2011)

Hier sind sie!!!          Result


----------



## True Monkey (13. April 2011)

naja ....für so eine alte Karte gar nicht mal schlecht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agr9550 (14. April 2011)

da is man mehrer monate nich on und du übertreibst gleich wieder ....muss ich direkt ma im vantage thread schauen was du da so produzierst 

schon giftig so nen 2600k hätt ich auch gern 

grüßle chris hehe


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. April 2011)

Mal Zwischenscores mit meiner 8800GT, denke aber da geht noch mehr, bin erst bei 1,325V vGPU und 2V vMem. Temps unter Volllast bei ~45° und Luftkühlung 
Ohne vMod hat sie nur 660MHz gemacht. Hat sich richtig gelohnt


----------



## True Monkey (16. April 2011)

Sag nicht das ist dein Bench OS


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. April 2011)

Ach was, deswegen ja auch Zwischenergebnis  

Hier mit Bench-OS ^^ Shader sind am Ende, hab mit 837MHz GPU noch 100 Punkte mehr geschafft, aber noch nicht hochgeladen (und nicht hier aufm Rechner).


----------



## True Monkey (17. April 2011)

ahh ...ok 

Ich dachte schon 

Hier mal ein Zwischenergebniss von mir aber noch nicht Final ....5850er




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (17. April 2011)

@true
mit was kühlst du die 5850er bei dem takt, wasser oder schon dice?

hier mal meine neue gtx580




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (17. April 2011)

Nööp....da ist der Orginal Kühler drauf 

Und hier mal zum vergleich der Nachfolger der 5850er .....6870er




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lapzoo (2. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe alles auf komplett Hoch gestellt und nur 9185 Punkte :S
GTX 260 ist nicht übertaktet, CPU schon :>
Intel i5 750 von 2,67GHz auf ~3,5GHz


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Mai 2011)

lapzoo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Da bekommt man ja Augenkrebs!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html


----------



## Icz3ron3 (2. Mai 2011)

ich komme mit meiner gtx590 nur auf 13.603 Punkte weniger als mit meiner alten gtx295 ???
liegt es wirklich daran das meine cpu die karte ausbremst


----------



## Lyran (2. Mai 2011)

Musst du wohl mal einen Screenshot posten..  wenn möglich mit CPU-Z und GPU-Z


----------



## widder0815 (2. Mai 2011)

Icz3ron3 schrieb:


> ich komme mit meiner gtx590 nur auf 13.603 Punkte weniger als mit meiner alten gtx295 ???
> liegt es wirklich daran das meine cpu die karte ausbremst



Sorry ,aber  ... eine gtx590 und nen q9550 stock 
Der 06er Skaliert nicht sonderlich gut mit Dual GPU ... und erst recht nicht mit (ehm) einer steinzeit CPU non OC


----------



## kress (2. Mai 2011)

Um das von widder0815 etwas milder auszudrücken: Mit dem Q9550 auf 3,5ghz aufwärts würdest du viel mehr Punkte bekommen.
Aber 13.000 Punkte mit dem System erscheint mir deutlich zu wenig.
Selbst mein alter Athlon x2 6000+ und ne 4850 haben 12k Punkte gebracht, ne 4850 mit nem Phenom II x4 955 4x3,2ghz erreichen 15.000 Punkte.
Bei dir stimmt was nicht.


----------



## Prof.Psycho (2. Mai 2011)

Habe 19500

Habe ne GTX 470
4 GB Ram
und nen netten x6 1055T @ 3,61 xD


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (2. Mai 2011)

Hab noch ein vom Wochende mit 560Ti + X6 1090T,
zum Vergleich GTX460 + X6 1055T ....


----------



## Icz3ron3 (2. Mai 2011)

was heisst stockt aus wenn man sich die ganze zeit die messwerte nebenbei ansieht dann macht die graka eh kaum was weil das meiste auf cpu mit 100% auslast liegt 
werde morgen mal ein video machen wärend der bench läuft mal sehen ob ich das hinbekomme 

    mit MultiGPU                 ohne  MultiGPU



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kress (2. Mai 2011)

Wie laufen den Spiele bei dir?
Gut oder eher nicht ganz wie erwartet?
Weil der 3dmark06 nutzt dir ja nichts, auf die Spieleperformance kommt es an.


----------



## True Monkey (2. Mai 2011)

mal eine 560er mit Intel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Icz3ron3

deine CPU bremst dich gnadenlos in Benchmarks aus ....hat was von Golf mit 315er Schlappen


----------



## Icz3ron3 (3. Mai 2011)

kress schrieb:


> Wie laufen den Spiele bei dir?
> Gut oder eher nicht ganz wie erwartet?
> Weil der 3dmark06 nutzt dir ja nichts, auf die Spieleperformance kommt es an.


 
spiele laufen alle super, schau mal hier rein da hab ich was zu der karte gtx590 rein gestellt

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/152732-gtx-590-a.html


----------



## kress (3. Mai 2011)

Na wenn das so ist, dann vergiss den 3dmark06, hauptsache die Spieleperformance stimmt.


----------



## Icz3ron3 (3. Mai 2011)

@kress




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achte mal auf die einstellungen


----------



## widder0815 (3. Mai 2011)

Icz3ron3 schrieb:


> @kress
> 
> achte mal auf die einstellungen



Das ist so weil die CPU ausbremst .


----------



## lapzoo (11. Mai 2011)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Da bekommt man ja Augenkrebs!
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. Mai 2011)

lapzoo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
So ist's richtig! 

Dein Score ist aber übel, da hab ich mit ner HD4850 und nem 4400+ mehr. Ist aber auch kein wunder, weil bei mir Standardeinstellungen gefahren wurden. 
Du solltest nur mit den Default Settings benchen. Dein Ergebnis wird sonst nicht hinzugefügt.


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Mai 2011)

Im 3D Mark Standard-Preset sollten ~20000 Punkte drin sein, ich hab 25200 geschafft bei Taktraten von 770/1238.


----------



## sascha-koepke (17. Mai 2011)

hallo alle mann bin neu hier


----------



## True Monkey (17. Mai 2011)

........nette karte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebola (22. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



i3 540 @ 4Ghz Radeon 5850 @ 900/1100


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (22. Mai 2011)

NICE !!

Nicht schlecht für nen Zweikerner


----------



## Shizophrenic (22. Mai 2011)

Hier mal mein Quad ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bomber111 (23. Mai 2011)

I5-2500K @ 4,4 Ghz
EVGA GTX 580

----> ca. 31000 Punkte

PS: Leider grad kein Screen parat !


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebola (23. Mai 2011)

Leider Bringt jetzt auch übertackten nix mehr am Score

Nochmal mit i3 540 @ 4,2 Ghz und Radeon 5850 @ 950/1200 gebencht. 

nun 20940 Punkte... kaum zuwachs fürmehr tackt.... jetzt kann auch die Cpu aufgrund von nur 2 Kernen nicht mehr zulegen... 

Will nen 4kerner....

leider keine Screen gemacht


----------



## Legacyy (23. Mai 2011)

mal ein ergebnis meiner 580 @ 940/1880/2100:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





find ich ganz ok... cpu war auf 4GHz 24/7 Takt... da geht aber noch mehr^^


----------



## darkKO (25. Mai 2011)

Athlon II 640 + GTX 285 OC

*13.968* Punkte

Nich so der Burner, ich weiß...


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. Mai 2011)

darkKO schrieb:


> Athlon II 640 + GTX 285 OC
> 
> *13.968* Punkte
> 
> Nich so der Burner, ich weiß...


 
Auch kein wunder, musst erst nen Intel reinhauen. 
Und dem 640er möchsteste mal die Sporen geben. http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/1231239.png das sollte machbar sein, @ boxed Lukü.


----------



## darkKO (25. Mai 2011)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Auch kein wunder, musst erst nen Intel reinhauen.
> Und dem 640er möchsteste mal die Sporen geben. http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/1231239.png das sollte machbar sein, @ boxed Lukü.



Bääh...Intel...

Mein erster war ein AMD und mein letzter wird ebenfalls einer sein...

Ich hatte mal nen E8400...eigentlich ein super Ding, aber ich hab mich damit einfach nicht wohl gefühlt...

Aber ja, ich muss meinem 640er wohl mal die Sporen geben...dann schaun mer mal...


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. Mai 2011)

^^Mal ein 3Kerner(3,5GHz) + 8800GTS-512MB(leicht übertaktet) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agr9550 (25. Mai 2011)

darkKO schrieb:


> Bääh...Intel...
> 
> Mein erster war ein AMD und mein letzter wird ebenfalls einer sein...


 
dann musst dich damit abfinden das du immer ne krücken im benches haben wirst 
aber mach dir nichts drauss nen x6 auf ln2 1100T auf 6.000MHz (ln2) bekommt kaum mehr punkte im vantage zusammen wie mein alter 875k auf 4.5


----------



## darkKO (25. Mai 2011)

Interessanterweise hab ich im Vantage mehr Pkt als beim 06er...


----------



## chillinmitch (26. Mai 2011)

Nachdem Vantage versuch ich mich mit der 5850 mal am 06er. Hier nun erste ergebnisse.
Bin noch nicht ganz zufrieden. Muss mal die Treiber von 9.12 bis 11.5 durchtesten und mich mehr in tweaks und tricks einlesen.
1100 Mhz wie im Vantage schafft sie nicht, aber 1060/1220 @ 1,32V.  
Der Gulfi rennt schonmal mit 5,0Ghz@1,55V.
Etwas mehr geht auf jeden fall noch. Ich werde weiter testen. 
Hoffe die Nächte werden kalt.

Punkte 31395/ ca. 20 hwbot punkte


----------



## Jan565 (27. Mai 2011)

Damit mal ein wenig Nostalgie aufkommt einen AMD Athlon 64 FX55 mit einer 8800GTS


----------



## Patze93 (28. Mai 2011)

Also bei mir waren es 13036 Punkte, find ich für mein Low-Cost System ganz gut. Natürlich NonOC


----------



## Agr9550 (28. Mai 2011)

darkKO schrieb:


> Interessanterweise hab ich im Vantage mehr Pkt als beim 06er...


 
keine sorge is normal hab im vantage gesamtscore von knapp 44.000 (oc) non oc 35.000
im 06 hab ich mit tri cf und 980X im standart takt 23300 

06 is nen klarer cpu bench je höher der cpu taktet desto besser da spielen nedmal anzahl der kerne eine rolle zumindest keine große rolle 

hier mal nen bench mit TRI crossfire (5970+5870 3x725/1000MHz) und standarttakt des 980X 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also wer hier richtig absahnen will das schafft er nur mit einem "übertrieben" cputakt


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. Mai 2011)

Das stimmt, und es ist echt immer wieder krass^^

DU: 3x5870 / 980X 6x3,33GHz - 23351 Punkte
ICH: HD5970 (2x5870) / 2600K 4x5,2GHz - 37700 Punkte


Noch übler ist es btw beim 05er, der nutzt nicht mal 4 Kerne.

@Jan565: GTS... Habe ich auch^^ (640MB, also die alte!) - Screen im Anhang, 22.7 Punkte auf HWBot


----------



## Agr9550 (28. Mai 2011)

hör mir auf der 05 is ja ganz schlimm 
deshalb bench ich nur 03,Van und evtll mal ein lauf 06 und den 11er mal schauen wie ich die tage nun bock hab (hoffen wir mal die nächte werden extrem kalt hab schon pc am fenster stehn + großen stand ventilator daneben hrhrhr  )


----------



## True Monkey (28. Mai 2011)

1x 5850 mit Gulftown 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann mit SB 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. Mai 2011)

Aber da würde ich behaupten, da du ja weniger CPU Punkte hast, dass es eher an dem anderen Treiber liegt...


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (31. Mai 2011)

Sooooo .... mein erster Intel 
Bloss die 4GHz wollt er bisher nicht .... der 3Dmark stürzt dann immer in einem Grafiktest ab, CPU-Test läuft aber durch


----------



## Agr9550 (1. Juni 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Das stimmt, und es ist echt immer wieder krass^^
> 
> DU: 3x5870 / 980X 6x3,33GHz - 23351 Punkte
> ICH: HD5970 (2x5870) / 2600K 4x5,2GHz - 37700 Punkte
> ...


 

wart der höchste mittem 875k damals und 1x gpu 

Result


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. Juni 2011)

Hmm, die CPU ist mal wieder zu langsam für den 06er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebola (1. Juni 2011)

Hier mal mein Bescheidenes Ergebniss 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCTom (2. Juni 2011)

hier mal was zum vergleichen für die geplagten AMD, NV Jünger  

das beste Setup wäre ne Radeon mit einem Sandy für 2001 bis 3D06


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Juni 2011)

Ich habe ein bisschen weniger 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(schade das es keine Schnapszahl geworden ist)


----------



## PCTom (2. Juni 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Ich habe ein bisschen weniger
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nur 200 CPU Punkte weniger bei 700 MHz weniger Takt  egal da steh ich drüber


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Juni 2011)

Ja nicht ganz, HT war deaktiviert und die CPU lief @ 4GHz, aber die Auflösung


----------



## Icz3ron3 (3. Juni 2011)

neuer wert 
nur an cpu wurde wert verändert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## devon (3. Juni 2011)

Mal ein 4 Jahre alter Screen den ich gerade noch gefunden habe 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. Juni 2011)

Habe mir auch nochmal zwei GTX's geschnappt, einmal alleine und einmal im SLI. 22,4 bzw. 22,7 Punkte auf HWBot


----------



## True Monkey (2. Juli 2011)

hmm ...gefällt mir noch nicht 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (2. Juli 2011)

Gefällt mir schon ganz gut ....
... aber, da geht noch einiges


----------



## Colonia (2. Juli 2011)

Ich habe auch mal einen Test gemacht: Ich habe leider 4953 Punkte, was mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit an meiner Grafikkarte liegt. 
Eine Frage habe ich aber noch: Warum wird beim Core Speed beim CPU-Z 1596,6 MHz angezeigt und nicht 3300 Mhz?


----------



## danomat (2. Juli 2011)

Weil der im Idle immer runtertaktet


----------



## Colonia (2. Juli 2011)

danomat schrieb:


> Weil der im Idle immer runtertaktet


 
Ok Danke . Mit meinen Werten bin ich noch nicht zufrieden. Wenn ich mir von manchen die Punkte anschaue, sehe ich trotz gutem Prozessor, schlecht aus . Aber ich habe nicht übertaktet.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (2. Juli 2011)

Deine CPU-points sind okay, keine Sorge.
Deine alte Graka reisst allerdings nix vom Teller ... das ist die Bremse


----------



## True Monkey (2. Juli 2011)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Gefällt mir schon ganz gut ....
> ... aber, da geht noch einiges


 
Klar mit dem richtigen takt ist die Karte ein Brüller ....GTX 560 ti 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (6. Juli 2011)

Jipp!!
Bin noch am üben mit den "Intels" ....
... mich nervt die hohe Spannung! ... im CPU-Test sackt sie aber auf 1,408-1,42V runter


----------



## ArnoGK (4. August 2011)

3D Mark 06 Score

Ich hab leider nur die Basic Edition , deshalb der Link. ↑

CPU Vcore @load ist 1.47


----------



## 45thFuchs (11. August 2011)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,ASUSTeK Computer INC. M4A89GTD-PRO/USB3 score: 23303 3DMarks


----------



## Schlingel (11. August 2011)

Mein Notebook  Intel i5 480,8 GB Ram,Geforce GTX 460m............


----------



## streetjumper16 (24. August 2011)

Hier meine Punkte mit meinem 2600k und meinen beiden HD 5870ern


----------



## smatter (29. August 2011)

nice....was hast du denn bei 4,5Ghz...???


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (29. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (29. August 2011)

bissi komisch... meine HD6850 ist ja laut diversen tests nen tick schneller als die GTX450 1Gb, aber ich komm max auf 22k. Macht der 2600K so viel aus?


----------



## smatter (29. August 2011)

jau, und besonders bei 3D06..das total CPU belastend ist...


----------



## True Monkey (29. August 2011)

....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. August 2011)

Nur 191Punkte weniger, bei aber auch 30MHz weniger Takt auf den Chip und 200MHz beim VRAM 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (29. August 2011)

aber versägt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ok mal was anderes ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (29. August 2011)

Ich habe gerade gesehen, mit meiner 460er habe ich noch keinen 6er Run gemacht
Dafür die 470er.


----------



## True Monkey (29. August 2011)

hehe .....schau mal georg 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





470er mit 200mhz weniger auf der CPU


----------



## Ü50 (29. August 2011)

Ist nicht nur meine CPU auch die Rams. Dafür ist es deine GPU


----------



## Mayday1980 (31. August 2011)

hab zwar den ganzen beitrag nicht gelesen, aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen.
ich komme mit meinem rechner nur auf ca 3936Punkte.
Mein System
Intel e6600 3,06Ghz
8GB Ram
Asus P5G41T-M LE
Geforce 9500GT Grafikkarte


----------



## smatter (31. August 2011)

Bei der HW wundert dich das nicht wirklich, oder ??...

Nicht mit den Postern über dir vergleichen, das ist quasie die Bundesliga der Bencher, nicht die Kreisklasse, wie wir...


----------



## Hideout (31. August 2011)

smatter schrieb:


> Bei der HW wundert dich das nicht wirklich, oder ??...
> 
> Nicht mit den Postern über dir vergleichen, das ist quasie die Bundesliga der Bencher, nicht die Kreisklasse, wie wir...


Ich musste lachen 

Dann reihe ich mich auch mal in der Kreisklasse ein, mit meinem bescheidenen Non OC System mit veralteter Grafikpower 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber finde ja: Power hat die alte Dame ja noch (die Grafikkarte)


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (31. August 2011)

Mayday1980 schrieb:


> hab zwar den ganzen beitrag nicht gelesen, aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen.
> ich komme mit meinem rechner nur auf ca 3936Punkte.
> Mein System
> Intel e6600 3,06Ghz
> ...



Passt vollkommen zur Hardware 
Mit dieser unterirdisch alten/lahmen Grafikkarte kann da auch soviel mehr nicht kommen ... ich hat die auch mal


----------



## smatter (31. August 2011)

..lool...jau, die 98`er geht noch gut ab...ich bin mit meinen 24/7 Settings dann in der Bezirksliga.....was mir pers. massig reicht...


----------



## True Monkey (31. August 2011)

Hihi ....unterirdische alte/lahme karte ? 

9800GT und noch nicht mal ein sandy 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wem das nicht reicht der nehme halt zwei 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. August 2011)

Ich habe auch noch eins mit der 9800GT 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## biohaufen (31. August 2011)

lol mein alter bloomfield ohne OC + HD4870+ HD4850 im CF Schaffen 24 k :


----------



## Hideout (31. August 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hihi ....unterirdische alte/lahme karte ?
> 
> 9800GT und noch nicht mal ein sandy
> 
> ...


 Kannst du mir mal sagen wieso du damit 17k Punkte hast während ich mit dem i5 und der 9800 GT nur 13,5k schaff? 

Edit:   wieso wirdn das immer weniger bei mir



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (31. August 2011)

biohaufen schrieb:


> lol mein alter bloomfield ohne OC + HD4870+ HD4850 im CF Schaffen 24 k :




Ui .....dafür brauche ich nur zwei 4850er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (31. August 2011)

Kann mir einer sagen wiso ich nur um die 9600 CPU Punkte habe !!!


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. September 2011)

Win7 und ne ATI, ach sogar 2 (gibt gleich nochmal weniger) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(ich mache im Vatage mehr Punkte)


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. September 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Win7 und ne ATI, ach sogar 2 (gibt gleich nochmal weniger)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ist Win XP den besser zum benchen ?
Bzw. kann mir einer sagen was ihc da alles bearbeiten muss das es ein Bench OS ist !!??

Edit: Du hast auch 1050MHt GPUtakt  Ich hab Rev. 2 Karten da kann ihc keine Voltage erhöhen und deshalb sind maximal 950MHZ drinne


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. September 2011)

smatter schrieb:


> nice....was hast du denn bei 4,5Ghz...???




4,5GHz sind mit 1,3V stabil! Vielleicht auch noch ein klein bissal weniger 


Edit: Mist DP -.-


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. September 2011)

XP in Verbindung mit CF war bei mir stehts schlechter, dashalb habe ich auch Win7 genommen 
Mit einer einzellnen war es aber genau anders herum 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. September 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> XP in Verbindung mit CF war bei mir stehts schlechter, dashalb habe ich auch Win7 genommen
> Mit einer einzellnen war es aber genau anders herum
> 
> 
> ...





Oha 4k Punkte weniger in XP!!!


----------



## True Monkey (1. September 2011)

pffff ...CF mit zwei GPUs ist doch langweilig 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. September 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> pffff ...CF mit zwei GPUs ist doch langweilig
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Zum benchen vielleicht aber zum zocken nicht


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Oha 4k Punkte weniger in XP!!!


 
Das ist doch nur eine Karte


----------



## smatter (1. September 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> pffff ...CF mit zwei GPUs ist doch langweilig
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hats du das mal mit einer geilen CPU gebencht..aka 26k,980x..etc ??


----------



## True Monkey (1. September 2011)

das war die geilste CPU zu der zeit wo ich das gebencht habe ....

mit ein klein wenig mehr takt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (1. September 2011)

Hideout schrieb:


> Kannst du mir mal sagen wieso du damit 17k Punkte hast während ich mit dem i5 und der 9800 GT nur 13,5k schaff?
> 
> Edit:   wieso wirdn das immer weniger bei mir
> 
> ...


 
Da bin ich ja mit nem AthlonII X2 plus 8800GT schon fast dran 
Da stimmt was nicht! 
Irgendwas mit der Graka, Treiber oder Stromsparfunktion .... denn deine CPU-Points sind okay.


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. September 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Das ist doch nur eine Karte





Ach so hab ich übersehen


----------



## Hideout (1. September 2011)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mit nem AthlonII X2 plus 8800GT schon fast dran
> Da stimmt was nicht!
> Irgendwas mit der Graka, Treiber oder Stromsparfunktion .... denn deine CPU-Points sind okay.


 
Naja weiß net, CPU Punkte scheinen mir auch zu wenig sein, oder!?

Aber die 9800 GT ist eigentlich nur ne 8800 GT mit mehr unterstützten Features oder so, sind also fast die gleichen Karten 

Finde auch das da was nicht stimmt, viel zu wenig Punkte! *find*


----------



## Mayday1980 (1. September 2011)

Mayday1980 schrieb:


> hab zwar den ganzen beitrag nicht gelesen, aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen.
> ich komme mit meinem rechner nur auf ca 3936Punkte.
> Mein System
> Intel e6600 3,06Ghz
> ...



so, "neue" Graifkkarte" drin, und jetzt bin ich bei 17.000 Punkten
Geforce GTX260


----------



## smatter (1. September 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> das war die geilste CPU zu der zeit wo ich das gebencht habe ....
> 
> mit ein klein wenig mehr takt
> 
> ...



Schade....würde echt mal wissen,w as da so rockt mit einem 980x oder sogar 2600k...wt solls...


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (1. September 2011)

Mayday1980 schrieb:


> so, "neue" Graifkkarte" drin, und jetzt bin ich bei 17.000 Punkten
> Geforce GTX260



Super!!
Geht doch 

Hier mal meine alte GTX260 plus nen AMD X4


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. September 2011)

Mal schauen was noch geht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. September 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Mal schauen was noch geht
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wiso hast du wieder so viele CPU Score ? Liegt das am Arbeitsspeicher ?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. September 2011)

Denk mal das liegt am Speicher ... nicht schlecht 

Hier mal meine 560Ti ...


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. September 2011)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Denk mal das liegt am Speicher ... nicht schlecht
> 
> Hier mal meine 560Ti ...




Währ noch gut zu wissen mit wie viel GHZ die CPU rennt


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (6. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Währ noch gut zu wissen mit wie viel GHZ die CPU rennt


 
Ahhh ...sorry, is bisschen doof geworden.
Waren 5GHz, steht aber auch im "Bildtitel".
Musste den "RUN" bestimmt 4-5mal starten bis er durchlief, die "3Dmark06.exe" hängte sich immer auf im "CPU-Test" auf.
Obwohl der CPU-Test only einwandfrei lief, nur wenn ich den kompletten Parcour startete hing er


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. September 2011)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Ahhh ...sorry, is bisschen doof geworden.
> Waren 5GHz, steht aber auch im "Bildtitel".
> Musste den "RUN" bestimmt 4-5mal starten bis er durchlief, die "3Dmark06.exe" hängte sich immer auf im "CPU-Test" auf.
> Obwohl der CPU-Test only einwandfrei lief, nur wenn ich den kompletten Parcour startete hing er




Hm mehr spannung ?

Bei mir lief er gleich beim ersten Mal mit 5,1GHz durch! Ist übrigens die erste CPU die bei mir im CPU-Test bis zu 6FPS hinbekommen hat  Sonst wahren es meist immer maximal 3 FPS


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (6. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Sonst wahren es meist immer maximal 3 FPS



Hehe, kenn ich ...
Einmal stand sogar kurz die "7" da


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. September 2011)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Hehe, kenn ich ...
> Einmal stand sogar kurz die "7" da



Kommt halt auf den Arbeitsspeicher an


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (7. September 2011)

Sooo .... nochmal mein alten Phenom X6 mit ner HD6850 laufen lassen


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. September 2011)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Sooo .... nochmal mein alten Phenom X6 mit ner HD6850 laufen lassen



Schönes Ergebnis 

Hier mal mein 1090T und 1x HD 5870


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. September 2011)

GTX 460 mit dem alten i7 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. September 2011)

9800GX2 unter Windows7, ohne Mods @EK WB, CPU Voltage laut Mulitmeter im CPU Test 1,502V. Das schaffte mein alter nicht  CPU wird nur ein bisschen warm, weil die Graka im Kreislauf davor hängt.
Mit vMod, XP und Tweaks, versuche ich Matti mit seinen 32,6k (bester im Team) zu überholen


----------



## True Monkey (16. September 2011)

ich mal mit ..........was ganz neuem 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. September 2011)

Naja immerhin doppelt so viele Punkte wie mit meiner x1650 Pro ^^ Aber CPU-technisch reißen die neuen AMDs ja echt nichts, das schafft man auch mit einem E2160/E4300 o.ä.


----------



## True Monkey (16. September 2011)

Mit dem unterschied das diese Cpu mit IGP keine 60€ kostet ....und das Board kostet auch nicht die welt.

Aber ich sag es mal so die rams kosten dreimal soviel wie Board und CPU zusammen


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. September 2011)

was hast du denn da drauf, so Schätzchen wie MNH-E oder BBSE oder sowas? Natürlich, dafür ist der Chip ein gutes Gesamtpaket, da werde ich auch nie was gegen sagen. Nur ist es schon wieder irgendwie bezeichnend, wenn die CPU die eigene IGP bremst  Ich bin auch immer wieder erstaunt von der Stärke der IGP, da hat Intel (noch) keine Schnitte. Nur sowas kombiniert mit nem FX8160 wäre nett


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (17. September 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ich mal mit ..........was ganz neuem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ich find die "Teile" cool ... !
Mein Sys. im Sommer 09 hat auch nur knapp 5k points gemacht, und ich war begeistert damals als ich vom "Einkerner" mit AGP-Grafik auf be Phenom X3 8450 plus 9500GT umgestiegen bin


----------



## 3xCluS!V (17. September 2011)

tag, seit meinen neuen system stürzt 3dmark06 immer ab alle anderen benchs laufen, wie heaven, 3dmark11, vantage, alien.........usw. pcmark 7 kackt au ab unter forest, problem bekant evtl. ein treiber prob?

i5 2500k
gtx 570 Phantom standart

treiber 280 und 285 probiert


----------



## Wincenty (17. September 2011)

moin,
ich hab für nen Freund ein PC System zusammengeschustert.
Phenom II x4 955BE @Stock
8800GTX @Stock
MSI 990FXAGD80
4GB RAM Kingston (1 Riegel)

Ergebnis: 13298 Punkte - kann es sein das es wenig ist? Ich hab diegleiche CPU und bei 3DM06 hab ich meinen Stockbench gefunden, die CPU-Scores sind bis auf paar Pünktchen identisch

Mein komplettstock ergebnis war 16xxx Punkte - ist die 4890 von ATI so viel stärker als eine Nvidia 8800GTX???


----------



## 3xCluS!V (17. September 2011)

scheiss treiber ey, jetzt hats geklappt, so ein misst ey


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. September 2011)

Wincenty schrieb:


> moin,
> ich hab für nen Freund ein PC System zusammengeschustert.
> Phenom II x4 955BE @Stock
> 8800GTX @Stock
> ...


JA! Die 8800GTX ist noch ne ganz andere Generation, ist sogar noch ein 90nm Chip... Danach kam die 9000er Serie mit 65nm und DANN erst der Konkurrent der HD4000 Serie, in Form der GTX200er Reihe in 55nm. Da liegen etwa 2 Jahre zwischen. Mittlerweile sind wir 5 Generationen weiter. 

Wenn du die GTX ein bisschen taktest, kommen übrigens auch ganz nette Punkte bei rum (mein Rekord liegt glaube ich etwa bei 19300).


----------



## Wincenty (19. September 2011)

Sind die 13xxx Punkte also zu wenig für das System oder meintest du mit Ja das die HD4890 so viel stärker als die 8800gtx ist bin jetzt etwas verwirrt


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (19. September 2011)

Deine 13xxx points sind in Verbindung mit der 8800GTX nicht zuwenig.
Und JA, die 4890 ist sehr viel stärker, je nach Modell und Taktraten etwa so stark wie eine GTX275-GTX285 oder HD5830


----------



## Wincenty (20. September 2011)

ich frage nur weil ich keine referenz finde als die 8800gtx ich noch MEINE Graka nannte, da habe ich zwar schon paar 3dm06benches gemacht aber leider keine registreirt -.- danke für die abhilfe


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. September 2011)

Hier nochmal 9800GX2 - finales Ergebnis denke ich. Die CPU kann noch mehr, wird aber schlicht und einfach zu heiß  So wie auf dem Screen sind es etwa ~92° gewesen..^^


----------



## Schlingel (3. Oktober 2011)

Intel i5 2500k
8 GB Ram
ATI HD 6870 in ein paar Wochen kommt eine GTX 580 rein
ASUS P8H67
120 GB SSD
1000 GB Platte


----------



## PsychoQeeny (4. Oktober 2011)

Die "FutureMark" benches, sind halt --> Intel Nvidia Benchmarkes, warum auch immer  Genauso wie AS SSD Benchmark ein Crucial benchmark ist ...


----------



## Shizophrenic (6. Oktober 2011)

SO erster Bench ist rum ^^
Ganz nett das Ergebniss, allerdings denke ich da ist noch mehr drinn.

GPU @ Standart




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (6. Oktober 2011)

ich auch mal .....cf mit zwei 4870er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icke&Er (6. Oktober 2011)

Habe heute auch mal den 06er durchlaufen lassen


----------



## der blaue blitz (7. Oktober 2011)

so endlich auch dx11, freu....


----------



## PsychoQeeny (7. Oktober 2011)

der blaue blitz schrieb:


> so endlich auch *dx11*, freu....



Jaa wooo denn !


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. Oktober 2011)

Score kann man bei meiner 8600GT zwar vergessen (dafür ist der vRam viel zu lahm), aber GPU&Shader lassen sich doch recht beachtlich takten 

@Stock:
540-1188-400@65°C Peak - 1,3V

Ohne Mods:
650-1400-410@72°C Peak - 1,3V

Mit vMem-, vGPU Mod und Auras Fridge mit dementsprechender Belüftung und Kühlkörpern für Spawas/Ram:
864-1944-446@51°C Peak - 1,61V


----------



## masterblaster1988 (10. Oktober 2011)

So, hier mein Ergebniss. Ist die Zahl für das System in Ordnung, oder bremst hier irgendwas?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (10. Oktober 2011)

Normalerweise müsstest du mehr als ich haben ....


----------



## masterblaster1988 (10. Oktober 2011)

Hmm woran könnte es liegen? Hab alle Programme geschlossen während des Benchmark. Nur Kaspersky läuft, aber das kann doch nicht daran liegen, oder? Zumal mir die Website ja auch anzeigt, dass der Score für mein System "low" ist...


----------



## chillinmitch (10. Oktober 2011)

komisch ist schon das deine graka nicht mit pci-e2.0 angebunden ist, aber ob das der einzige grund ist- kein plan.

i72600k@5500+5850@1082/1230


----------



## masterblaster1988 (10. Oktober 2011)

Seltsam... wenn ich GPU-Z öffne, steht da noch PCI-E 2.0 x 16, nach ca. 10 Sekunden springt die Anzeige um auf PCI-E x 16... Hä? 

edit: Also das "Problem" ist bekannt, einfach mal nach "gpu-z bus  interface switch" googlen. Scheint ein reines Power Saving Feature der  Grafikkarte zu sein. Also kein Problem, sondern normal.


----------



## True Monkey (10. Oktober 2011)

Ein defektes anus Board ......kenn ich zur genüge 

edit ...auch mal 580er ...ohne SB 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masterblaster1988 (11. Oktober 2011)

Board kaputt?? Also meine bisherigen Nachforschungen deuten eher darauf hin, dass der Wert bei Idle switched auf 1.1, unter Last geht es dann rauf auf 2.0. 

edit: siehe "edit" 2 Beiträge über mir


----------



## chillinmitch (11. Oktober 2011)

pci-e switched?
Also ich würde trues hinweis schon ernst nehmen , er hat mit Hardware beruflich zu tun.

edit: aha, danke wieder was gelernt.

This is a new feature in a few of the latest NVIDIA drivers that includes the "Power management mode." Using Adaptive mode (AM), turns on the power saving mode which when the GPU is not being heavily used will set the PCI-E mode to 1.1 and when an application is run that needs the GPU performance, it reverts to 2.0. However, setting the mode to High Performance Mode (HPM) will always keep it at PCI-E 2.0. There's no need to be alarmed; it's really just a power saving feature. When you're running it in Adaptive mode, you'll also see some temp differences vs running it in High Performance Mode. At least with my GTX 480, with AM, it idles at around 57 C but with HPM it idles at around 82 C. NVIDIA's default option is Adaptive. 


alibibild


----------



## Jan565 (11. Oktober 2011)

masterblaster1988 schrieb:


> Hmm woran könnte es liegen? Hab alle Programme geschlossen während des Benchmark. Nur Kaspersky läuft, aber das kann doch nicht daran liegen, oder? Zumal mir die Website ja auch anzeigt, dass der Score für mein System "low" ist...


 
Nein, die Werte sind normal, denn der 3Dmark06 Profitiert extrem von CPU Takt. Hast du deutlich mehr Takt hast du auch deutlich mehr Punkte. Du hättest sogar mit einer 5850 genauso viele Punkte. Wenn man vergleichen will sollte man eher den 3Dmark11 nehmen.


----------



## mak111 (15. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



moin moin 

passt so mit den punkten ???

wäre nett wenn ihr mal was dazu sagt


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. Oktober 2011)

Ist okay, aber deine CPU bremst natürlich wie bekloppt.


----------



## Jan565 (15. Oktober 2011)

Der 06er ist auch nicht wirklich aussagekräftig was das System angeht. Da ist der 11er schon viel besser für.


----------



## Moose83 (15. Oktober 2011)

Und was meinste, was der 11er mit seiner CPU macht Der Score wird ebenfalls fürn A**** sein, einzig der Heaven nuzt hauptsächlich GPU, aber auch da ist seine CPU wayne


----------



## Jan565 (15. Oktober 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Und was meinste, was der 11er mit seiner CPU macht Der Score wird ebenfalls fürn A**** sein, einzig der Heaven nuzt hauptsächlich GPU, aber auch da ist seine CPU wayne


 
3Dmark11 xtreme meine ich auch.

Ich habe mal mit nem Kumpel verglichen.

Sei system: 955BE, Crosshair 2, 4GB DDR2 800, GTX470.
Mein Sys: 955BE, 890GPA-UD3H, 4GB DDR3 1600, 5850

Von der Grafikleistung müsste er über mir liegen, aber im 3Dmark06 habe ich ein paar hundert Punkte mehr. Wenn wir aber jetzt den 11er nehmen, schlage ich ihn im Entry, er mich aber im Performance und xtreme.


----------



## Moose83 (15. Oktober 2011)

Für Benchmarks ala 3DMarks sind alle AMD CPU´s ein Fall für die Mülltonne
Schau mal, was ein 2600k mit ner GTX580 macht:Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
Aber hier gehts eigentlich um den 06er
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews


----------



## cultraider (16. Oktober 2011)

24822 punkte
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67 score: 24822 3DMarks

alles @ stock


----------



## ahe1977 (17. Oktober 2011)

neues Sys:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ganz zufrieden mit dem i5 

LG


----------



## Dukex2 (21. Oktober 2011)

> Für Benchmarks ala 3DMarks sind alle AMD CPU´s ein Fall für die Mülltonne


Würde ich so nicht pauschalisieren! 

Dafür das er 35€ gekostet hat


----------



## True Monkey (21. Oktober 2011)

Eine 35€ CPU und eine 300€ graka 

mit soviel Geld bekomme ich es anders hin  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (24. Oktober 2011)

AMD CPU aus der Tonne gesucht  und gepostet Mein Highscore Momentan
ATI Radeon HD 5850 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 955,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-990FXA-UD3 score: 21712 3DMarks


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Oktober 2011)

@True: Hast aber ingame auch nicht mehr Leistung würd ich behaupten


----------



## evosociety (30. Oktober 2011)

i7-940 @ 3,6 und 2 x 5850 und damit nur 23209 Punkte. Liegt das nur daran das ich kein PhysX habe?


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (30. Oktober 2011)

evosociety schrieb:


> i7-940 @ 3,6 und 2 x 5850 und damit nur 23209 Punkte. Liegt das nur daran das ich kein PhysX habe?



Das finde ich aber doch iwie arg wenig oder?
Wenn man bedenkt, dass du zwei HD5850 hast und ich kurz über dir nur eine drin habe.
Ich weiß zwar nicht wie schnell dein Prozzi ist aber ich glaube kaum das der langsamer als mein Phenom sein dürfte.


----------



## evosociety (30. Oktober 2011)

Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> Das finde ich aber doch iwie arg wenig oder?
> Wenn man bedenkt, dass du zwei HD5850 hast und ich kurz über dir nur eine drin habe.
> Ich weiß zwar nicht wie schnell dein Prozzi ist aber ich glaube kaum das der langsamer als mein Phenom sein dürfte.


 
Hab noch mal gebencht ohne aktiviertes Crossfire... ähnliche Punktzahl o0
21668 3DMarks


Skaliert der der 06er so schlecht mit Crossfire? o0


----------



## True Monkey (30. Oktober 2011)

Hihi ....*eine* 5850er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evosociety (30. Oktober 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hihi ....*eine* 5850er
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sag lieber mal wodran das liegt


----------



## True Monkey (30. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du bei Cf kaum einen punktanstieg hast liegt das daran das deine CPU limitiert ....zu wenig takt um beide ausreichend zu befeuern 

Aber das ist nur im 06er so da der nicht gerade aufwändig für die Karten ist.
Teste mal den Vantage wo die Karten mehr gefordert sind dann siehst du sofort einen Unterschied.

Übrigens....das deine CPU im 06er limitiert hat aber nichts mit der Spieleperformance zu tun da da deine Karten mehr zu tun haben als im 06er Benchmark


----------



## evosociety (30. Oktober 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Wenn du bei Cf kaum einen punktanstieg hast liegt das daran das deine CPU limitiert ....zu wenig takt um beide ausreichend zu befeuern
> 
> Aber das ist nur im 06er so da der nicht gerade aufwändig für die Karten ist.
> Teste mal den Vantage wo die Karten mehr gefordert sind dann siehst du sofort einen Unterschied.
> ...


 
Ich hab mich schon gewundert, im 11er knacke ich locker die 8000er marke. Mit Overclocking die 8500er. 

Ich schaff im Vantage mit 26893 mehr Punkte als im 06er... du hattest also recht. Danke dafür


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. November 2011)

~15500 Punkte im 06 mit einem i7 2630qm und einer GTX 560m


----------



## Colonia (1. November 2011)

So dann will ich auch mal. Mit neuer Grafikkarte und neuer CPU. Beides läuft momentan @ Stock.

Sind die 24077 Punkte ok für ein nicht übertaktetes System?


----------



## eXitus64 (5. November 2011)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> ~15500 Punkte im 06 mit einem i7 2630qm und einer GTX 560m


 
Ich erreiche 14345 3DMarks .
Core i7 740-QM (@3,35 GHz), Geforce GTX 460m (@820/ 1640/ 1420)


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. November 2011)

@Colonia: Jap, ist gut 

@topic: Heute mal ne MSI GTX570 durch den 06er gejagt. Screenshot ist im Anhang. SLI hat mein NT nicht gepackt


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. November 2011)

Die Wahrnung in der Ecke ist ja mal


----------



## Bulldogge (6. November 2011)

32112 
Sandy 2500K @ 4.8GHz @104MHz 
ATI 6970 @ 950 MHz

hätte schon deutlich mehr bei @5.0 @104 @ 1000
... aber leider kein File für angelegt


----------



## schneiderbernd (25. November 2011)

so mal einer von mir:
http://s1.directupload.net/images/111125/temp/6bh365eh.jpghttp://www.directupload.nethttp://s1.directupload.net/images/111125/6bh365eh.jpg
bis zum Wochenende kommt nen neues Board,2133Mhz Speicher Cl9 und das Schmuckstück i7-2600K@5100Mhz@1,392V...dann lass ich das ganze noch mal rocken. Der Mugen 2 wird noch gegen ein Corsair H100 getauscht.


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. Dezember 2011)

so ich will auch mal wieder, mal schnell 10min OC betrieben und siehe da von 18008 auf 19726

mit etwas feintuning ist sicherlich noch die 20 tausender Marke drinn, mal davon abgesehen das ich eh kein Bench OS aufgesetzt habe. ^^

CoXxOnE - Microsoft Windows 7 Home x64 - Q6600 @ 4 Ghz - Asus P5Q-Pro -   4 x 2GB DDR2-1066 Dominators - Zotac GTX285 AMP! @ 729/1576 (Clock/Mem)  = 19726



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyfer (1. Dezember 2011)

Ok, jetzt will ich auch mal  Gestern neues System installiert, keinerlei OC! Alles Standard und frisch aufgesetzt erreiche ich ca. 24980 Punkte im 3DMark06 mit folgendem System:

Intel I7 2600k
GTX580 TwinFrozr

Rest siehe Signatur


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (4. Dezember 2011)

Cyfer schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt will ich auch mal  Gestern neues System installiert, keinerlei OC! Alles Standard und frisch aufgesetzt erreiche ich ca. 24980 Punkte im 3DMark06 mit folgendem System:
> 
> Intel I7 2600k
> GTX580 TwinFrozr
> ...



Da müsst doch eigentlich mehr drin sein?!
Hier auch mal ohne OC...
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8Z68-V score: 25744 3DMarks


----------



## devon (4. Dezember 2011)

Mal mit 3930K @ 4,7Ghz und GTX 580 @ 935Mhz --> 5000Punkte mehr wie mit i7 920 @ 4,2


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (4. Dezember 2011)

devon schrieb:


> Mal mit 3930K @ 4,7Ghz und GTX 580 @ 935Mhz --> 5000Punkte mehr wie mit i7 920 @ 4,2


 

Nice 
Da hätte mich jetzt aber mal die CPUscore interessiert ...


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Dezember 2011)

devon schrieb:


> Mal mit 3930K @ 4,7Ghz und GTX 580 @ 935Mhz --> 5000Punkte mehr wie mit i7 920 @ 4,2


 Naja... Nah dran


----------



## Orlando182 (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo....

hab auch gerade den 06er laufen lassen Cpu 2500K @ 5049 Mhz 2x Gtx 580 @ 800 Mhz SLI.......


----------



## schneiderbernd (14. Dezember 2011)

Orlando182 schrieb:


> Hallo....
> 
> hab auch gerade den 06er laufen lassen Cpu 2500K @ 5049 Mhz 2x Gtx 580 @ 800 Mhz SLI.......


Mh...bissel wenig für SLI?
Die Punkte habe ich mit einer 580er:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASRock P67 Extreme4 score: 34325 3DMarks


----------



## Orlando182 (15. Dezember 2011)

Hallo......

Ok habs gerade mit deaktiviertem Sli probiert und genau soviel Punkte bekommen 34189, was mir aufgefallen ist bei aktiviertem Sli sind die Karten nur so ca. 50 prozent ausgelastet gehe davon aus das die Cpu bremst trotz 5 Ghz........


----------



## Colonia (15. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
ich habe mal bei 3dmark.com in der Rangliste geguckt. Die Leute mit einem i5 2500K und 2* GTX 580 haben maximal 36000 Punkte. Ich denke es bremst der Prozessor aus. Die Leute mit einem i7 haben mit zwei GTX 580 um die 44000 Punkte.


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. Dezember 2011)

Die CPUs dürften dann aber auch noch ein bisschen mehr Takt haben  Und der 2600K hat ja auch ein Stück mehr Cache als der 2500K.


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Colonia (28. Dezember 2011)

32512 Punkte


----------



## Psykko0 (4. Januar 2012)

(mit nur einer Graka) 24380



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R.A.T 3 (5. Januar 2012)

5054p


----------



## Colonia (5. Januar 2012)

KLÖD schrieb:


> 5054p


 
Was für ein System hast du? 5054p im 3Dmark 06 ist was wenig oder?


----------



## Dukex2 (7. Januar 2012)

Punkte: 31428


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delorian (11. Januar 2012)

Mein neues System hat 20787 3Dmark Score

Hier aufgelistete daten :

SM2.0     Score 7694
HDR/SM3.0 Score 9735
CPU       Score 6598
GT1 - Return To Proxycon 63.5  FPS
GT2 - Firefly Forest     64.74 FPS
CPU1 - Red Valley        2.26  FPS
CPU2 - Red Valley        3.08  FPS
HDR1 - Canyon Flight     109.18 FPS
HDR2 - Deep Freeze       85.53 FPS 

Werkzeug :

Prozessor:
Get it! AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Prozessortakt: 3870 MHz
Physische/logische Prozessoren:               1 / 6
Anzahl der Cores:                             6

Grafikkarte:
ASUS AMD Radeon HD 6870 Direct CU
Core name:           Vendor 
Brand:               Asustek Computer, Inc.
Model:               EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5
Anzahl der Karten:   1
SLI / CrossFire:     Off
Speicher:            1024 MB
Ram Art:             QDDR5
Core-Takt:           927  MHz
Speichertakt:        1050 MHz
Shadet-Takt:         unknow ?
Treibername:         Catalyst 12.1
Treiberversion:      8.930.10.0
Treiberstatus:       Not FM Approved

Allgemein
Betriebssystem:      64-bit Windows 7 (6.1.7601)
Hauptplatine:        ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. M5A99X EVO
Speicher:            8154 MB DDR3 776 MHZ ( 1546 Mhz effektiver Takt )
Brand:               Corsair Dominator 1600
Module:              4 x 2 GB @ CL 9 / T1


----------



## ric84 (12. Januar 2012)

27333 Punkte 

Fullsize-Bild

Asus enGTX 560 ti dcii top2
i5 2500k
usw und der ganze andere Nerdkram


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Januar 2012)

Rakete! Respekt wer von der Karte schonmal was gehört hat.^^


----------



## Apfelkuchen (13. Januar 2012)

Schon mal ne Rage XL gebencht? 

In meinem Server ist eine verbaut, sobald ich ne P-ATA-Platte hab test ich sie mal 
Ich hab auf HW.bot was von 8 Grafikpunkten im AM3 gelesen...


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Januar 2012)

Gebencht noch nicht, nein 
Diese 6610XL ging mit Standardspannung von 400/400 auf 575/551 durch den AM3, hab grad nen vGPU Mod gelötet, schauen wir mal was da noch geht  Rekord im 06er ist von McZonk 2250 Punkte  Der Ram ist auch noch nicht am Limit.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (13. Januar 2012)

Macht find ich richtig Spaß, ältere Karten zu benchen, weil es nicht darauf ankommt, wie viel Geld man in die Hardware investiert, sondern eher wie gut man Tweakt und Optimiert 

Ach ja, mal mein Ergebnis mit X6 1090t @4,3GHz und GTX470 @920MHz  Klick...


----------



## seppo1887 (15. Januar 2012)

Ich habe zum reinen benchen meinen alten I3 540 auf nen Asus P7P55D geklascht, dazu eine 9800GTX(von XFX) und nen 4GB-Riegel mit 9-9-9-27.
Am Ende hieß es: 4,6 GHz bei 1,4Volt, die 9800GTX lief bei 830MHz GPU, der Speicher der Graka bei 1250MHz. 


3DMark06: 17600Punkte ABER!!!!! ob das so gut ist, weiß ja jeder selber


----------



## Apfelkuchen (15. Januar 2012)

Mit Boxedkühler oder was? 

Die i3 werden doch kaum warm, ich meine von 540/550ern gehört zu haben, die über 4,5GHz unter Luft stabil gehalten haben, ohne über 70 °C zu kommen.


----------



## seppo1887 (17. Januar 2012)

Ich habe wahrscheinlich für 4,6 GHz zuviel Spannung angelegt. Ich kann das ja nochma probieren  Ich melde mich.

Und da es ein paar Wochen her ist, stimmen die Temps vllt nich zu 100% 

So eben nochma ausprobiert... Jetzt hatte ich bei 4700MHz auf 1,4 V ,bei gleichen Graka Settings, 17976 Punkte und die CPU temp war deutlich niedriger. IDLE 43 Grad/Load 76 Grad.

Ich werde das oben nochma eine Korrektur vornehmen.


----------



## Painkiller (17. Januar 2012)

@ seppo1887

Doppelposts sind hier nicht erwünscht! Wenn du was nachtragen willst, nutze bitte den "Bearbeiten"-Button! 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. Januar 2012)

So, LOD Tweaking ist im 06 ja sowas von wichtig, damit hab ich den WR mit dieser Karte geschafft (auch wenns zugegebenermaßen wenig Konkurrenz gab - diese in Form von McZonk aber schon sehr hart ausfiel )
Alles unter Luft.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (17. Januar 2012)

In welchem Bereich sollte eigentlich das LOD sein? Dass man es genau ausloten muss ist klar, aber gibts irgendwelche Anhaltspunkte dafür?


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. Januar 2012)

Kommt schon stark auf die Karte an, bei dieser hier war jetzt zwischen 2,8 und 4,9 ganz brauchbar. Dann allerdings entweder so um die 2,9 oder gleich 4,9, dazwischen gabs wieder schlechtere Scores. Jetzt nicht nur auf den 06er bezogen.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (17. Januar 2012)

Oh, ich hab mal was von "leichter Erhöhung" gelesen, und es mit 1,125 probiert - wohl ein klein wenig zu wenig 

Danke, ich werd mal damit experimentieren.


----------



## PitBull (17. Januar 2012)

24/7 Setting NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Maximus IV GENE-Z score: 35165 3DMarks


----------



## ric84 (20. Januar 2012)

3dmark06 - 1280x800 - i5 2500k@4GHZ - Asus enGTX 560ti dcii top2 - 8GB 1366er - Asrock z68 Pro3

*27333 Punkte*


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (21. Januar 2012)

Meine 3DMark 06 Punkte LINK
22024
Update
22090 Link

Habe heute die zweite HD5850 eingebaut. Ist noch nicht alles optimiert aber es geht voran.
System siehe Bild.


----------



## DrDave (22. Januar 2012)

@ Sonntagsfahrer mit noch nicht optimiert meinst du wohl noch nicht übertaktet?

Kann es sein das dein Bulli die Punktzahl schon limitiert?
Erinnere mich wage an 20k Punkte mit meinem E3 1230 und nur einer oced 5850...
Vlt. ist auch nur meine Erinnerung total dahin


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (22. Januar 2012)

Ja ich befürchte auch, dass der Bulli schon zu lahm ist.
Selbst mit einer Graka habe ich schon ähnliche Werte gehabt.
Dabei ist allerdings auch der 3d06 nicht sehr anspruchsvoll für die Graka
beim 11er hab ich erheblich mehr punkte rausgeholt gegenüber einer Graka link
20644 mit nur einer Graka da war die CPU sogar noch tiefer getaktet link
Muss dazu sagen, dass ich eine Graka auch erheblich weiter übertakten konnte.
Habe es auch noch nicht geschafft, meinen Aquamarkwert zu knacken, welche ich mit einer Graka @950/1250 aufgestellt habe. fehlen mir noch 8k.
Die CPU ist für Benchrekords wirklich bissel lahm oder ich müsste höhere Auflösungen fahren.


----------



## DrDave (22. Januar 2012)

Also trübt mich die Erinnerung nicht aber der 3dmark 06 ist ja nun für dieses Phänomen bekannt.
Werde bei Gelegenheit auch mal den 06er anwerfen und posten.
An was liegt es denn die Grakas im Crossfire nicht so weit ocen zu können?
Naja 4,9Ghz klingen ja erstmal gut


----------



## Apfelkuchen (22. Januar 2012)

Deine Ergebnisse im 3D06 sind schon ein wenig mager, da hatte ich ja mit X6 und einer einzelnen GTX470 mehr.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (22. Januar 2012)

liegt daran, dass die zweite HD5850 ein merkwürdiges Design besitzt und somit nicht unter Wasser kann.
Wenn ich jetzt meine Wassergekühlte allerdings höhertakte z.B. 950/1250 und die zweite 800/1100 habe ich sogar Punktverlust.
Der 06er hat einfach eine zu geringe Auflösung. Da werden die Grakas nicht so sehr beansprucht.
Wobei ich mir sicher bin, dass mein alter Phenom II X4 schneller war. Ich meine ich hätte da z.B.
bei der Endszene (Schnee) immer zwischen 80 und 120 fps mit zwei grakas gehabt. 
Mit den Bulli liege ich bei 65 bis 90 wenn mich mein Gedächtnis nicht trügt.


----------



## True Monkey (22. Januar 2012)

Mal eine 5850er ungebremst 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (22. Januar 2012)

@True Monkey
Meine 5850 alone läuft mit 950 aufwärts und RAM bis zu 1300 aber der Bulli ist zu lahm 
Schon traurig, dass der Bulli so sehr begrenzt.
Was sagt denn 3dm11 dazu? da müsste doch die Graka eher begrenzen?


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Januar 2012)

Neue Highscore 
Ein Run ging mit der CPU unter Dice, danach war Schicht im Schacht, Treiberprobleme. Schade, ich hätte eigentlich ganz gerne den SysProfile-3DMark06 Rekord gebrochen (410xx).

Merke grad: Platte wird nicht erkannt, Sata-Port ist abgebrochen  Dann müsst ihr mir das so glauben:

2600K@5450MHz @ Dice
HD6990@880/1250 (Stock) @ H²O
AData 2150MHz CL9
P39250


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Januar 2012)

Dann gibt es immer noch die möglichkeit einer Dockingstation, eSata-HDD-Gehäuse oder Satacontroller.


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Januar 2012)

Nein, von dem Sata-Anschluss gucken wirklich nur noch die bloßen Kontakte raus, das Plastik drumrum ist abgebrochen, sodass ich den Stecker theoretisch auch falschrum draufstecken könnte, wenn du verstehst, wie ich das meine. Hab den sogar wieder draufgefriemelt bekommen, aber die Platte wird bis jetzt nicht erkannt. Ich tu mein bestes


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (23. Januar 2012)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Deine Ergebnisse im 3D06 sind schon ein wenig mager, da hatte ich ja mit X6 und einer einzelnen GTX470 mehr.


 
Mein X4 war auch nicht wirklich viel langsamer als der Bulli. Den 3DMark 06 liegt dem Bulli anscheinend einfach nicht. Wenn mein Phenom noch heile ist,
wird die Tage noch einmal mit 4 richtigen Kernen gebencht


----------



## DrDave (23. Januar 2012)

Hier mal der kleine Xeon E3 und eine HD 5850.
@ Sonntagsfahrer CPU Punkte hat dein kleiner ja schon mal mehr




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (23. Januar 2012)

@DrDave Da hst du recht, CPU Punkte habe ich mehr aber irgendwo verliere ich ja doch Punkte.
Ich nutze Win7 64Bit und du? Hast du alle Grafikeinstellungen Regelkonform? Treiber/Treibereinstellungen?
Ich werd glaub ich gleich mal eine Graka ausbauen und dann mal deine Takteinstellungen übernehmen.
Mal sehen was es dann so gibt.


----------



## DrDave (23. Januar 2012)

Hab zwar in paar Mhz mehr Kerntakt drauf gehauen aber ich kann ja nochmal nen run machen mit deinen Taktraten.
Vlt. macht auch der 12.1 Preview Treiber einen kleinen Unterschied oder der Benchmark skaliert einfach besser mit meiner CPU.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (23. Januar 2012)

Habe jetzt mal mit einer Graka getestet und deinen Settings bzw. ähnliche Speeds. Aber es spielt keine große Rolle ob graka @800 oder @1000 MHz läuft. Einfach nur lahm. Iwie habe ich da schon schnellere Werte mit nur einer Graka gehabt. In beiden Fällen (also GPU 800RAM1100 oder GPU990 RAM 1250) immernur 16k. Irgendwas ist da sehr im Argen.
Vielleicht falsche Treiber wobei ich eigentlich die ganze Zeit schon die 11.9er Treiber nehme, weil die für die verschiedenen Benchmarks abgesegnet sind...
Dazu muss ich sagen, dass die Einstellung mit der Graka @800 / 1100 gegenüber @990/1250 sogar schneller war. Merkwürdig.
Da heißt es Fehlersuche betreiben...


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. Januar 2012)

Hmm 16K, waren damals richtig schöne Zeiten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (23. Januar 2012)

Damals ist aber schon bissel her wenn ich mir die verwendete Graka anschaue  <= bin ja noch auf Fehlersuche nach den Punkten. Ich traue mich aber nicht auf die jetzige HDD Win XP zu installieren aufgrund der Win7 Partition. Warte schon länger darauf, dass die nächste HDD für Win XP endlich ankommt. Dann wird auf XP gebencht und geguckt was das so bringt. Win7 64 Bit ist nicht wirklich das optimum zum benchen bei manchen 
Test.

mit CF liege ich bei 22k was aber auch noch Steigerungsfähig ist. Dabei läuft der Bulli aber bereits mit 4,9GHz.


----------



## DrDave (24. Januar 2012)

@sonntagsfahrer das ist echt sehr merkwürdig, deinem bulli werden mehr punkte zugesagt und dann soll er die graka trotzdem bremsen?!

Haben die anderen bulli besitzer auch solche probleme? 
Vlt. Spaßenshalber mal@stock bulli testen

Hatte sowas ähnliches mit meinem core2duo damals, höher getaktet weniger punkte


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. Januar 2012)

Ja, ich hatte das früher auch mal mit C2D, da war lag es aber warscheinlich daran, dass der RAM instabil wurde bzw. die CPU runtergetaktet hat.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (24. Januar 2012)

So habe mal einen Run im jetzigen Win gemacht (kein Bench Win)
Hintergrundprogramme = unzählig
Aber dafür ohne OC.
Das Ergebnis ist positiv, weil man daran sehen kann
wie viel OC und ein gutes Win bringt 
Punkte 15263


----------



## Zomg (6. Februar 2012)

Mhhhh ja nicht viel zu sagen, denke der Wert ist ok...


----------



## B4C4RD! (6. Februar 2012)

Mein benchrun von gestern Abend bei -10°C draußen 

Schickt eigentlich fehlt nurnoch Graka bisschen oc


----------



## Shones (6. Februar 2012)

Selbst bei dem Takt bremst die CPU enorm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Februar 2012)

Nicht schlecht finde ich


----------



## True Monkey (7. Februar 2012)

@ Streetjumper 

Wenn du dein Ergebniss nicht schlecht findest was sagst du dann dazu ? ...........




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Colonia (7. Februar 2012)

Ich habe auchmal die Kälte ausgenutzt und die Hardware etwas übertaktet .

Hier mein Ergebniss:

33329 Punkte

i5 2500k@ 5,1Ghz
GTX 480@ 870/1740/2056 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASRock P67 Pro3 score: 33329 3DMarks


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Februar 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @ Streetjumper
> 
> Wenn du dein Ergebniss nicht schlecht findest was sagst du dann dazu ? ...........
> 
> ...


Grafik war noch lange nicht am Limit  Nur mehr hab ich nicht gegeben da standard Kühler ^^
CPU sollte auch noch auf 5,2GHz durchlaufen aber das wird nächstes Mal gemacht!


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Februar 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @ Streetjumper
> 
> Wenn du dein Ergebniss nicht schlecht findest was sagst du dann dazu ? ...........
> 
> ...


 
Hmm, dazu musst du mir mal ne PN schicken 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icke&Er (7. Februar 2012)

Ich tippe da mal ganz stark auf SLI, was GPU-Z icht richtig erkennt oder?
Oder warum ist die nur mit X8 angebunden 

MFG


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Februar 2012)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Ich tippe da mal ganz stark auf SLI, was GPU-Z icht richtig erkennt oder?
> Oder warum ist die nur mit X8 angebunden
> 
> MFG



Nein das ist schon nur eine Karte nur eben wird sie durch die 5,2GHz so richtig ausgequetscht


----------



## Icke&Er (7. Februar 2012)

Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass das SLI ist.....ein Blick in den Bot offenbart es ja auch


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (7. Februar 2012)

Ich hab die Gunst der streikenden Heizung mal genutzt 

Aber wenn ich sehe was der "Monkey" da aus einer 460er rausholt mag ich gar nicht posten 

... das blöde is auch, sobald ich nur etwas an der Taktschraube der Grakas drehe, sofort das Ergebniss schlechter wird


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Februar 2012)

Jetzt versteh ich auch wiso die einen mit einer GTX460 mehr Punkte bekommen als ich mit meiner HD7970 !!
3Dmark06 ist ja CPU Fressend


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (7. Februar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Jetzt versteh ich auch wiso die einen mit einer GTX460 mehr Punkte bekommen als ich mit meiner HD7970 !!
> 3Dmark06 ist ja CPU Fressend



Ja ach 
Was meinst du warum hier mit AMD nix zu holen is ?!
Hab damals getaktet, getan und gemacht um mit meinen X6 über 20k zu kommen ... einmal neuen Unterbau mit 2500k zuerst noch und prompt, ohne OC die 25k 

WIN XP bringt auch noch ne ganze Menge, ich glaub da muss ich mir noch mal ne Platte fertig machen


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Februar 2012)

Deswegen hab ihc ja keinen AMD mehr 

Aber da bleibe ich doch bei 3Dmark11 den da kann ich ordentlich Punkten


----------



## Icke&Er (7. Februar 2012)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich sehe was der "Monkey" da aus* einer* 460er rausholt mag ich gar nicht posten





streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Jetzt versteh ich auch wiso die einen mit *einer* GTX460 mehr Punkte bekommen als ich mit meiner HD7970 !!
> 3Dmark06 ist ja CPU Fressend


 
Ich will euch ja nicht auf den Sack gehen, aber ihr verrennt euch da.....True Monkeys Score ist Top, keine Frage, aber halt mit *zwei* GTX 460 entstanden!!!

True Monkey`s 3DMark06 score: 36901 marks with a GeForce GTX 460 (256bit)

Guckt euch mal die Punkte und den Screen ganz genau an......ist genau der Gleich.
Eingetragen in der* 2x GTX 460* Kategorie 

Das bissel mehr CPU Speed macht nie so einen Unterschied und durch SLI bekommt er diesen Punkteschub


----------



## True Monkey (7. Februar 2012)

Hihi ....ertappt 
Klar ist das SLI .......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das nicht ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Februar 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hihi ....ertappt
> Klar ist das SLI .......
> 
> 
> ...



Das top ich aber noch 
Karte auf 1250MHz und CPU auf 5,2GHz und schon sind die 37 vielleicht sogar 38k drine


----------



## nikada98 (7. Februar 2012)

Hi,

ich bin hier neu und habe gerade meinen neuen Rechner angeworfen.
Da ich schon öfters über 3DMark gehört habe, hatte ich nichts besseres zu tun, als
es sofort auszuprobieren. Bin auf einen Wert von 22.400 Punkte gekommen.

Haben einen i7 2700K mit einer XFX Radeon 6990

Wie kann ich aus meinem System noch mehr rausholen, denn die Punkte die man teilweise sieht,
sind ja schwindelerregent.

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (7. Februar 2012)

Die hohen Scores kommen durch Übertaktung zustande.

Durch das Erhöhen der Taktfrequenz steigert man die Geschwindigkeit der  Komponenten, allerdings kann sich durch starkes Übertakten auch die  Lebensdauer der Komponenten verringern.
Irgendwann muss man dabei nämlich die Spannung der teile erhöhen, das steigert Temperatur und Elekrotnenmigration.

Wenn dus mit deinem i7 mal ausprobieren willst, kannst du mal in dieses Tutorial gucken.

Grafikkarten kann man auch Übertakten, bei einer 6990 würd ich das ohne alternative Kühlung aber nicht empfehlen. 
Die wird so schon kuschelig warm, auch ohne ihr zusätzlich einzuheizen


----------



## nikada98 (7. Februar 2012)

Danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort.
Habe mal versucht mich durch diesen Tutorial durchzulesen. SIND ALLES BÖHMISCHE DÖRFER.

Ich glaube ich lasse alles wie es ist und freu mich auf eine lange Lebensdauer


----------



## Apfelkuchen (7. Februar 2012)

Bedenke aber, dir entgeht einiges an Spaß und Stress 

Einen 2700K muss man ja auch nicht übertakten, der ist schnell genug.
Und wenn dir in ein paar Jahren die Leistung nicht mehr reicht, kannst du immer noch damit anfangen


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (12. Februar 2012)

3dMark Score
CPU FX8120 @ 4787
Graka HD7970 @ Stock
P 22197


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Februar 2012)

Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> 3dMark Score
> CPU FX8120 @ 4787
> Graka HD7970 @ Stock
> P 22197



Naja ich komme ja schon auf 20000p in meinen 24/7 settings


----------



## Shones (12. Februar 2012)

lol ein Bulli und eine 7970 sind im 06er fast so langsam wie meine 6950 und mein Core 2 Duo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D3N$0 (14. Februar 2012)

24/7 Settings


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. Februar 2012)

Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> 3dMark Score
> CPU FX8120 @ 4787
> Graka HD7970 @ Stock
> P 22197



Woow  Also Bulli ist nicht für Benches gemacht...


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (15. Februar 2012)

Lange hat mein E6700 bzw eigendlich das Board gehalten aber da ich da MB geschrottet habe ist nun ein 2500k im Einsatz.

Vorher E6700@ 3,6 GHz, GTX 285 OC ~ 16000
Jetzt mit i5 2500k@ stock ~ 22000
@ 4,5Ghz~ 23500

Letztes finde ich fast etwas niedrig auch wenn die GPU bremst oder?


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (15. Februar 2012)

Der Bulli ist was 3DM06 angeht echt lahm. Habe meinen 3DM06 mit meinem Phenom und zwei HD5950 noch nicht schlagen können.
Aber ich bin da optimistisch.
Warten wir mal auf 3DM2025 mit 8 Kern Unterstützung


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (16. Februar 2012)

Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> Warten wir mal auf 3DM2025 mit 8 Kern Unterstützung



Das liegt nicht an mangelnder Kernunterstützung, das liegt einfach an der grottigen (3Dmark)leistung der AMDs 

Hab früher alle möglichen PhenomII getaktet und gebencht, nur um die 20K zu knacken, war echt nen Krampf ...


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (16. Februar 2012)

Ich habe selber schon einen Phenom II X4 durch einige Benchmarks und 3dMarks gejagt.
Im 3DMark 06 ist der Phenom klar steller als der Bulli. Da der Bulli aber bei Multithreadingbenchmarks selbst teilweise mit Intels Prozessoren mithalten kann, würde
das ja bedeuten, dass wenn der Benchmark besser auf Multithreading ausgelegt wäre, dass dann 
die Scores höher wären und die Ergebnisse besser. Der Bulli hat power, man muss sie nur 
abrufen können. Schönes Beispiel der Mandelbenchmark hier.
20k ist eigentlich mit einem Phenom weniger das Problem link


----------



## streetjumper16 (16. Februar 2012)

Bei dem Mandelbench sollte ich auch mal mit meinem 2600k antreten und mir Platz 1 holen


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (17. Februar 2012)

Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> 20k ist eigentlich mit einem Phenom weniger das Problem link



Ja das ist erreichbar.
Aber dafür muss man den Phenom ganz schön treten, wobei das nen aktueller Intel ("lowOC" plus Undervolting) mit ner alten Graka locker aus dem Ärmel schüttelt 
Auch wenn der Unterschied im Alltag nicht spürbar ist, hat mich das schon ziemlich begeistert!
... und wenn solche Tatsachen so uninteressant wären, würds diesen und andere 3Dmark-Threads ja gar nicht geben


----------



## D3N$0 (17. Februar 2012)

So 5870 ist verkauft und übergangsweise muss eine evga GTX260 herhalten


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. Februar 2012)

GTX580 powered by Pentium 4 (@air)


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (18. Februar 2012)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Ja das ist erreichbar.
> Aber dafür muss man den Phenom ganz schön treten, wobei das nen aktueller Intel ("lowOC" plus Undervolting) mit ner alten Graka locker aus dem Ärmel schüttelt
> Auch wenn der Unterschied im Alltag nicht spürbar ist, hat mich das schon ziemlich begeistert!
> ... und wenn solche Tatsachen so uninteressant wären, würds diesen und andere 3Dmark-Threads ja gar nicht geben


 

IntelCPUs sind in Benchmarks schon "Brutal", aber andererseits finde ich es leichter mit einem Intel zu benchen als mit einen AMD, vielleicht liege ich damit ja falsch aber
empfinde es schon so. Wenn man mit einem AMD insbesondere Bulldozer im oberen Mittelfeld mitmischen möchte dann braucht man Zeit zum testen,...
Habe heute meinen AM3 Rekord um 2k erhöht auf 239k für Intels ist das nothing für ein Bulli ist das sehr gut. Bin damit auf Platz drei unter allen AMDs in Sysprofile, natürlich geschlagen vom Phenom.
Der Nächste Bulli ist aber erst irgendwo auf Platz 14 mit 30k weniger LINK. Und das ist der Reiz daran. Auch in anderen Benchmarks habe ich bei Sysprofile unter den Bulli öfters den ersten Platz. Zumal viele die über mir
im Ranking sind benutzten PhysX per Graka. Wenn man die rausrechnet steht mein Bulldozer recht gut da.  So kann man sich das schönreden 
Aber zum Thema mein Rekord im 3dm06 ist immernoch nicht gefallen 
PhysX bei den höheren Rankings von der Graka berechnet und somit die CPU unterstützt.


----------



## True Monkey (18. Februar 2012)

30k mit einer 5870er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (18. Februar 2012)

Hey True schafft man mit einer GTX 285 und i5 2500k auch die 30k marke unter Luft?


----------



## streetjumper16 (18. Februar 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> 30k mit einer 5870er
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ihr mit eurem angepassten Windows


----------



## True Monkey (18. Februar 2012)

Angepasstes Windoof ? 

hmm da pack ich doch gleich noch einen drauf und mach 31k ......und um es ein wenig schwieriger zu machen nehm ich nur eine 5850er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (18. Februar 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Angepasstes Windoof ?
> 
> hmm da pack ich doch gleich noch einen drauf und mach 31k ......und um es ein wenig schwieriger zu machen nehm ich nur eine 5850er
> 
> ...


 

Mach das mal mit einem ganz normalen Windows  Mit Games wo install sind, Treiber, eben ein ganz normales 
Und noch mit Windows 7


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. Februar 2012)

Ob da Games oder was drauf sind ist völlig egal, solange keine tausend Hintergrundprogramme laufen (die man ja bei nem Win7 auch ausmacht), wird das kaum was am Ergebnis ändern. Es liegt einzig am Betriebssystem (XP/7).


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. Februar 2012)

33k mit einer GTX460 auf einem normalen Win XP Pro SP3 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die HD5870 wollte da nur ganz knapp schneller sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (18. Februar 2012)

Ich nehm mal was rotes 

30k mit 6870




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und um die 5870 von Blechi zu toppen 

6950




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (18. Februar 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Ob da Games oder was drauf sind ist völlig egal, solange keine tausend Hintergrundprogramme laufen (die man ja bei nem Win7 auch ausmacht), wird das kaum was am Ergebnis ändern. Es liegt einzig am Betriebssystem (XP/7).


 

Nein! Um so weniger  auf der Platte, um so schneller und besser läuft alles! Selbst schon getestet ob 7 oder XP ist egal!
Aber naja ich bleibe da bei 3Dmark11


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (18. Februar 2012)

Pentium Dualcore @4GHz plus HD5770


----------



## True Monkey (18. Februar 2012)

470er mit AMD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (18. Februar 2012)

Nanu, gar kein OC für die 470? 

Aber ~4600 CPU-Score sprechen wohl eine klare Sprache, selbst mein Phenom packt ~7400 bevor das Netzteil überlastet


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. Februar 2012)

^^Jaaa 

1055T@3GHz mit GTX460




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TankCommander (18. Februar 2012)

GTX 470 / 2600K auf 4.9 GHz


----------



## True Monkey (18. Februar 2012)

hihi

True Monkey`s 3DMark06 score: 35424 marks with a GeForce GTX 470


----------



## Apfelkuchen (18. Februar 2012)

*Seufz* Nie wieder AMD 

X6 1090t@4,3GHz  GTX470@920MHz


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (18. Februar 2012)

Heftig!!
Boaaa ... da komm ich ja fast hinterher mit dem E5700


----------



## Apfelkuchen (18. Februar 2012)

Ja, und das trotz 920MHz auf der 470 :/

Ist schon bitter, selbst wenn ich die 470 um 50% übertakte bin ich damit langsamer als jemand mit 470@Stock und einem Sandy


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (18. Februar 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> 470er mit AMD
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Heftig!!
Boaaaa ... da komm ich ja fast ran mit dem E5700 ...


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. Februar 2012)

@streetjumper16: Kann ich so nicht bestätigen, aber wenns bei dir so war -> auch gut  Windows reagiert nicht immer ganz nachvollziehbar 

@True: 6950 - kann ich auch


----------



## ich558 (23. Februar 2012)

Endlich hab ich die 4,7 Ghz durchbekommen (jaja ich weiß für manche hier eine Kleinigkeit^^ und die Temps sind etwas hoch) Auch die 285er hab ich noch etwas höher bekommen aber ich finde das Ergebnis ist trotzdem zu gering oder?
Was ich nicht verstehe ist, dass der GPU Score bei 4,5Ghz und 732/1667/1402 höher ist und auch der Gesamtscore leicht höher ist
i5 2500k @4,7 GTX 285 741/1728/1386 23523
i5 2500k @4,5 GTX 285 732/1667/1402 23547


----------



## Horilein (25. Februar 2012)

AMD Radeon HD 6850 video card benchmark result - Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2550K CPU @ 3.40GHz,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67 REV 3.1 score: 24929 3DMarks 

i5 2550k@3,8 Ghz is neu...vorsicht^^
HD 6850@850Mhz/1050Mhz


----------



## True Monkey (25. Februar 2012)

Ist der auf stock ? 
Weil dann läuft er im 06er nur mit 3,4 ghz ......3,8(turbo) macht er nur wenn nur ein kern aktiv ist


----------



## Horilein (25. Februar 2012)

Nein,vorsichtig "Übertaktet".


----------



## True Monkey (25. Februar 2012)

Benötigte spannung ? .....bzw was will der auf stock ?

alibi ...450er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horilein (25. Februar 2012)

In dieser hinsicht trage ich noch Kinderschuhe.Vll. schon größe 34.
Ich werde Testen und Takten,aber 1,4xx V ist mir zu Heiß.202€ CPU.
Wenn ichs ausgelesen hab lass ich es Dich wissen.Das System wurde gestern Zusammengebaut
CPU-Z und co. kenn ich aber.Nur dieses "Uefi" ist mir noch recht neu und der Asus Software trau ich
auch noch nicht weiter als ich gucken kann.
P8P67 Rev.3.1 und i5 2550k...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

schöne Tischdecke, nicht wahr?


----------



## True Monkey (25. Februar 2012)

hihi ...wenn du einen guten hast ist 1,4v nicht nötig .....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





max .....klick 


und um auch einen 06er zu zeigen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horilein (25. Februar 2012)

Welche Temps sind den vertretbar?
Ausserdem bleibt es ja der "FamilienPC",ich hab keine lust morgen meiner Frau erklären zu
müssen das wegen einem Sch****vergleich die neue Hardware abgeraucht ist.
Aber dem alten E8400 könnt ich zeigen wo der Milchmann den Most herholt. <-cooler Smily


----------



## True Monkey (25. Februar 2012)

Unter prime solltest du unter 70° bleiben.

Aber bei meinen siehst du das er keine 1,3v für 4,5 braucht und dabei noch nicht einmal 65° erreicht (luftkühler dark Rock pro)
Da haben manche Boxed schon höhere temps @ stock 

Ich habe davon mehrere und alle haben mich positiv überrascht.
Darum wollte ich ja wissen ob deiner auch so gut ist.

Ich lass mal gerade einen 06er mit dem durchlaufen ...moment Ergebniss kommt gleich

edit: coolerer smily ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horilein (25. Februar 2012)

Thermalright HR-02 Macho----das ding ist größer als ein HTPC.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Februar 2012)

dann lass die bude brennen 

i5 2550k @ 4,5 ghz mit Gtx 570




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei 5,3 macht der 35k


----------



## Horilein (26. Februar 2012)

Morgen..*hust* ne Heute^^.


----------



## UHJJ36 (26. Februar 2012)

Bei mir bisschen mehr^^

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Maximus IV Extreme score: 39311 3DMarks


----------



## ich558 (26. Februar 2012)

Von welchem GPU Takt profitiert der 06er eigentlich am meisten? Core, Shader oder Memory Takt?


----------



## UHJJ36 (26. Februar 2012)

Na mit Sicherheit GPU und Shader.
Aber am meisten natürlich vom CPU takt.


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube, es war so, dass der SM2.0 mehr vom Ram und der SM3.0 mehr von der GPU profitiert hat, aber es kann auch andersrum gewesen sein, bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher. Du kannst es aber einfach feststellen, indem du nur eins davon erhöhst und schaust, wie sich die Punktzahlen dann verändern.
Unwichtig ist es jedenfalls nicht. Aber an erster Stelle steht bei halbwegs aktuellen Karten eh  die CPU, wie gesagt.


----------



## Horilein (26. Februar 2012)

@True Monkey

AMD Radeon HD 6850 video card benchmark result - Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2550K CPU @ 3.40GHz,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67 REV 3.1 score: 24740 3DMarks




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



40x 105Mhz die v-core @stock 42 Grad bei Last......er hat ANGST^^


----------



## True Monkey (26. Februar 2012)

Weder die Vcore oder der multi würde mir Angst machen 

Aber den BLCK auf 105 zu setzten ist viel gefährlicher wie zb 45x100 bei 1,3v
Mit den BLCK übertaktest du auch den PCI-e und 105 ist zuviel


----------



## Horilein (26. Februar 2012)

Das wäre eine meiner vielen Fragen gewesen.Aber Danke.
Ich versuch noch nen bissl rum

AMD Radeon HD 6850 video card benchmark result - Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2550K CPU @ 3.40GHz,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67 REV 3.1 score: 25370 3DMarks

45x100 @1,2 v




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benie (12. März 2012)

Mal nen Run gemacht mit I7 2700k @ 4,2Ghz, mehr trau ich mich noch nicht da noch Boxed-Kühler drauf ist.
GTX570 @ 880Mhz GPU und @ 2100MHz Ram macht zusammen 29732 3DMarks

Mit der GTX570 hatte ich vor ein paar Wochen noch ca. 14500 3DMarks, das lag aber an dem altersschwachen C2D-E6850@3Ghz.
Daran sieht man sehr gut wie CPU-lastig der 06 3DMark ist. Da siehts schon ganz anders aus beim 3DMark 11 der mehr auf die GPU ausgelegt ist.


----------



## erel68 (14. März 2012)

Mit meinem System, alles auf Standard erreiche ich 18033.
SM2.0: 6722
SM3.0:8470
CPU: 5610

Mir langt das zum Spielen


----------



## Rixx (17. März 2012)

mein Uralt System

E6600 Conroe auf 2 x 3,60 GHz anstatt 2,40 ( liest 3D Mark falsch aus ) + GTX 8800 ( G80 )

NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX video card benchmark result - Intel Core 2 Duo Processor E6600,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. EP45-UD3P score: 13311 3DMarks


----------



## TankCommander (17. März 2012)

Hier mal was mit einer 8800 GT


----------



## eXitus64 (18. März 2012)

*15009 3DMarks* mit einen übertakten Asus G73 JW Notebook
            SM2.0 Score   6416                                                          
   HDR/SM3.0 Score  6659                                                          
            CPU Score    4105                                                          

http://3dmark.com/3dm06/16541385


----------



## Gast20140625 (18. März 2012)

21197 3DMarks mit meinem "günstig" Rechenknecht.


----------



## xChristian79 (18. März 2012)

xChristian79 | i5-2500k @ 4,7 GHz | 2x 4GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-9-10-24 | ATI Radeon HD 5870 @ 975/1280 MHz | 29291 | 29291


----------



## Horilein (18. März 2012)

Böser xChristian79
AMD Radeon HD 6850 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2380P Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67 REV 3.1 score: 25312 3DMarks

WTF da i5-2380P steht^^,ich versichere i5 2550k


----------



## xChristian79 (18. März 2012)

Horilein schrieb:


> Böser xChristian79
> AMD Radeon HD 6850 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2380P Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67 REV 3.1 score: 25312 3DMarks
> 
> WTF da i5-2380P steht^^,ich versichere i5 2550k


 
Übertakte doch deine 6850 etwas mit MSI Afterburner ich denke dann kommst du mir etwas näher


----------



## Horilein (18. März 2012)

AMD Radeon HD 6850 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2380P Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67 REV 3.1 score: 26171 3DMarks

Afterburner

Da geht noch was,mal sehn.


----------



## Defqone_1 (25. März 2012)

Hier einmal mein Ergebnis


----------



## UHJJ36 (26. März 2012)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Maximus IV Extreme score: 39311 3DMarks

Pac Man läuft jedenfalls problemlos mit 2xAA und 8xAF


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (26. März 2012)

UHJJ36 schrieb:


> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Maximus IV Extreme score: 39311 3DMarks
> 
> Pac Man läuft jedenfalls problemlos mit 2xAA und 8xAF


 

Hättest du denn Run mit XP gemacht, hättest bestimmt die 40k geknackt


----------



## UHJJ36 (26. März 2012)

Hab ich auch schon überlegt aber extra den alten kram auf die Festplatte machen...


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (26. März 2012)

Also wenn ich so dicht dran wäre .... 

Weiss jetzt gar nicht ob hier überhaupt nen über 40k Ergebniss im Thread ist


----------



## der-ritze (11. April 2012)

Your Score is Low Compared to Similar Systems. Wegen nicht Overclock? Oder passt da was nicht?

AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 score: 25168 3DMarks

gruß


----------



## SirOli (11. April 2012)

3dMark06: 40667 Punkte
Core I7 3960X @5200 | Ati 7970@1370|1875


http://www.abload.de/img/406678efyg.jpg

Hab leider vergessen den Orb hochzuladen


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. April 2012)

der-ritze schrieb:


> Your Score is Low Compared to Similar Systems. Wegen nicht Overclock? Oder passt da was nicht?


 

Jop, da sehr viele übertakten, ist die erreichte Punktzahl mit einem nicht übertaktetem System nicht so hoch wie der Durchschnitt aller Systeme mit diesen Komponenten.


----------



## der-ritze (13. April 2012)

john201050 schrieb:


> Jop, da sehr viele übertakten, ist die erreichte Punktzahl mit einem nicht übertaktetem System nicht so hoch wie der Durchschnitt aller Systeme mit diesen Komponenten.



Danke, dann muss ich mich mal ran machen ^^


----------



## J1nX3rS (15. April 2012)

34714P - J1nX3rS - WIN7 64Bit - i7 3930K @ 4700MHz - MSI Big Bang XPower II - 4x4GB @ 800MHz - HD7970 @1050/1500


----------



## thomson2010 (17. April 2012)

Notebook Benchmark:
Clevo p150hm
i7 2920xm @ 2,5GHz, hd6990m 740/1000MHz @ , 2x4gb ram@ 1600MHz
21333Punkte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## motek-18 (19. April 2012)

ATI Radeon HD 5770 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Maximus IV GENE-Z score: 31981 3DMarks

3dMark06: 31981 Punkte
Core I7 2600k @5100MHz |CF Ati 5770@ 947 MHz|1200


----------



## Toni82 (27. April 2012)

Hallo!

Liegen die katastrofalen Werte an meinnem Prozzi? Graka wirds wohl kaum sein...

Links standard Tackt und rechts (instabil auf Dauer) stark übertacktet.
Hoffe man kann alles erkennen.

MfG  Toni


----------



## Apfelkuchen (27. April 2012)

Wär nicht doof die Einzelpunkte anzuzeigen 

Aber ja, liegt eigentlich sicher an der CPU.
Der 3D06 ist eigentlich nur CPU-Limitiert, die entscheidet da zwischen top und fail.


----------



## Toni82 (27. April 2012)

OK, danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Was meinst du mit Einzelpunkte? Die Einstellungen vom 3dMark? Die sind standard...ist nur die freeware 
Version wo man nix einstellen kann.

Grüße


----------



## Apfelkuchen (27. April 2012)

Nein, wenn du auf der Ergebnisseite weiter runterscrollst siehst du, wie das Ergebnis aufgeschlüsselt wird.

Und zwar in SM2, SM3 und CPU-Punkte - da sieht man dann recht gut, woran es liegt.
Geht auch bei der kostenlosen Version


----------



## Toni82 (27. April 2012)

Ahh.. verstehe 

Bitteschön!


----------



## Apfelkuchen (27. April 2012)

Ja, da wird heftig gebremst.

Da sollte sich jedes MHz mehr auf der CPU in mehr Punkte bemerkbar machen.

In games ist das nicht so schlimm, weil die meistens grafiklimitiert sind, aber wenn du im 3D06 mehr Punkte willst hilft nur CPU-OC.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (27. April 2012)

Ja das is heftig! Mit nem AMD brauch man eigentlich gar kein 3Dmark06 machen ....
Hab mir damals so ein abgekniffen um die 20k zu packen mit der 560Ti, erst mit dem Phenom X6 @ 4GHz wurds was, aber auch nur grad so!
Kaum nen 2500k drin gehabt, kein OC und gleich 24,5k. Also das war heftig ...

Selbst mit ner alten GTX280 und ohne OC gehts über 20k, wenn nen Intel drin is


----------



## Apfelkuchen (27. April 2012)

Naja, zumindest wenn du den i7 bei 4GHz lässt kommt mein Phenom noch mit 

Klick

Aber am absoluten Limit...


----------



## Toni82 (27. April 2012)

OK ich danke euch!
Dann bauch ich mir ja keine Sorgen zu machen das irgendwas bei mir nicht stimmt.

Nun bin ich am überlegen ob ich mir ein Intel holen soll da noch die Aktualisierung der Rest Komponenten 
ansteht. Nur AMD verlassen nach 15 Jahren und nen 100er mehr zu bezahlen..weiss nicht.

MfG


----------



## Apfelkuchen (27. April 2012)

Laggt bei dir irgendwas, das du spielen willst durch eine zu schwache CPU? Wenn nicht, brauchst du sie auch nicht aufrüsten...


----------



## Toni82 (27. April 2012)

Naja...ich sag mal so. WoT ist derzeit der einzigste 3dschiesser den ich spiele.
Ich weiss noch nicht was für ein Spiel ich mir als nächstes kaufen soll was auf die Graka geht.
Hatte bis vor kurzem 2 4850 drin und konnte damit WoT nicht ruckelfrei spielen bei max. Einstellungen, das geht jetzt, aber auch nicht durchgängig auf 60 Bilder.

Auf BF3 hab ich kein Bock und das nächste Spiel ist Diablo3...also auch kein Anspruch für die Graka.
Ich hoff ja auf Stalker2 oder sowas...Skyrim wär immo ne Überlegung..aber ich kauf mir doch nicht tausend Spiele auf einmal 

Es musste einfach ne neue Graka sein...ich konnt nicht anders.... - vorgezogenes Geburtstagsgeschenk.


----------



## J1nX3rS (7. Mai 2012)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Laggt bei dir irgendwas, das du spielen willst durch eine zu schwache CPU? Wenn nicht, brauchst du sie auch nicht aufrüsten...



So siehts aus. Und nur um ein paar Punkte in nen Benchmark mehr zu haben, muss man nicht komplett umstellen. Solange die CPU nicht zu viel frisst (AMDs brauchen ja bissl mehr Spannung fürs übertakten) und er einigermaßen kühl bleibt, würd ich den bei 3,6GHz lassen. Das reicht dicke.


----------



## motek-18 (10. Mai 2012)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Maximus IV GENE-Z score: 36084 3DMarks


----------



## Toni82 (15. Mai 2012)

J1nX3rS schrieb:


> So siehts aus. Und nur um ein paar Punkte in nen Benchmark mehr zu haben, muss man nicht komplett umstellen. Solange die CPU nicht zu viel frisst (AMDs brauchen ja bissl mehr Spannung fürs übertakten) und er einigermaßen kühl bleibt, würd ich den bei 3,6GHz lassen. Das reicht dicke.



Keine Bange, der bleibt kühl  Wakü mit dicken 500x500 33 Heizkörper.

Hab ihn mit 1,4v auf 3,5ghz stabil zum laufen gebracht. Stürzt nur noch ganz selten ab, schätz so 1 mal die Woche..ist verschmerzbar.

Hat jemand ein Radeon 7970 Referenzkühler übrig?


----------



## True Monkey (20. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (20. Mai 2012)

Heftiges Ergebnis  Frisch von der EOS?

Aber ich frag mich trotzdem schon seit längerem, wieso übertaktest du immer nur die CPU sehr stark, aber oft die GPU nur gering?

Ich hab mir z.B. mal deine Ergebnisse mit der GTX470 angeguckt.
Die waren alle bei ~800MHz, aber selbst unter Luft ist mit BIOS-mods über 900 möglich, sogar ich noob hab meine bei 933MHz durch den 3D11 gebracht.

Oder auch hier, die 480 sollte doch eigentlich weit mehr packen, oder? 
Ist vielleicht ne dumme Frage, aber würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## True Monkey (20. Mai 2012)

Erklärt sich ganz einfach 
Unter Ln2 hat man keine zeit groß zu testen und wenn man dann keine zeit vorher hatte die Hardware zu testen was sie kann nimmt man die takte von denen man sicher ist das sie funzen.


----------



## Icke&Er (20. Mai 2012)

Besonders wenn man nur noch 2L LN2 hat


----------



## True Monkey (20. Mai 2012)

ja ...da war irgendwas 

und zur meiner 470er 

Das ist eine geflashte 465er auf 470
Da geht nicht mehr mit und wenn man sich jetzt anschaut wieviele org. 470er ich damit versäge steht sie gar nicht so schlecht da.
Anders gesagt .....gebe es eine eigene kategorie für geflashte 465er wäre meine die beste


----------



## Apfelkuchen (20. Mai 2012)

Ahh, danke, das erklärt die Sache 

Hat mich nur so gewundert, weil sich bei mir sogar schon bei der Kombi GTX470 und X6 1090t irgendwann die Physikpunkte nicht mehr gelohnt haben, aber jedes MHz mehr auf der GPU Punkte gab  

War aber auch nur im 3D11, der 06 geht ja wirklich heftigst auf die CPU...
Wie schon im Botforum jemand so treffend gepostet hat:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Westcoast (20. Mai 2012)

40000 punkte in 3D mark, hat ich persönlich noch nie. tolles ergebnis, ist echt nicht einfach mit LN2, da muss man ein feingefühl entwickeln welchen takt man anstrebt und wieviel spannung man gibt.


----------



## Phexen (20. Mai 2012)

Unter Wasser schafft mein neues Projekt immerhin über 32K 

Mehr Info unter:

Project Blue Ivy - New Setup of my Quad Reserator Cooling Farm - 05/12 - YouTube


----------



## Benie (29. Mai 2012)

3DMark06: P32016
Core I7 2700k@4500MHz | GTX570@900 MHz


----------



## ric84 (30. Mai 2012)

30.071 Punkte !!!  

Mein i5 2500k lief auf "advanced turbo core 50" mit 4.8ghz und meine Asus engtx 560ti mit 900mhz war von meinerseits unangetastet.


----------



## True Monkey (30. Mai 2012)

etwas mehr ....Gtx 480 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




........


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.........


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Juni 2012)

8800gts 320mb 
@HWBot


----------



## Apfelkuchen (1. Juni 2012)

Nette Befestigung an der Karte


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Juni 2012)

Man weiß ja, was man seiner Hardware schuldig ist 
Nein ehrlich, wenn man die Iso richtig verteilt, ist der Anpressdruck so derartig gut, dass du überhaupt keine Schrauben mehr brauchst. Wenn ich das Ding ein bisschen stehen lasse im Idle bei 1.6V Spannung, hat die GPU eine Core-Temperatur von -43°C und am Evaporator selber sinds so um die -49°C.^^

PS: Finaler Score, da geht definitiv nix mehr, aber den Teamrekord (18709 von Sandro) hab ich geschlagen  Aber Mann, da hab ich lang drangesessen... Das ist zermürbend, wenn man stundenlang bei ~18650-18660 hängt


----------



## True Monkey (2. Juni 2012)

hmm ....nicht gerade das was ich für die nächste session suche 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Juni 2012)

^^Und wie ist sie so von der Lautstärke?, auch wenn es bei dir nicht wirklich von Belangen ist  (würde es mich sehr interessieren )


----------



## True Monkey (2. Juni 2012)

Im gegensatz zu den roten recht leise 

Spass beiseite man hört wenn sie unter last kommt aber nicht so laut das es stören würde


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (3. Juni 2012)

Zwar nix Neues, aber immer wieder krass wie die AMD abschneiden ...


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Juni 2012)

^^Hmm...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (3. Juni 2012)

Wenn man die NB ein wenig quält gehts schon einigermaßen, aber wirklich was erreichen kann man damit leider nicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (8. Juni 2012)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Wenn man die NB ein wenig quält gehts schon einigermaßen, aber wirklich was erreichen kann man damit leider nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice! Wohl einer der besten Ergebnisse die ich mit nem AMD gesehn hab, 8500 CPU-Score is schon ziemlich viel!
Ich glaub ich bin nur bisschen zu zaghaft mit der Vcore 

Aber komisch der Intelbonus, weniger CPUscore und kein OC auf der 470er und dann noch unter WIN7


----------



## Apfelkuchen (8. Juni 2012)

Masterchief hat das hier sehr gut erklärt.
Das ist kein Intelbonus, sondern die AMDs sind in den Grafiktests nicht schnell genug, auch wenn sie in den CPU-Tests OK sind.

Nervt aber schon ein wenig, meine 470 hat ähnliche Taktraten wie die besten Karten im bot, aber mit dem lahmen X6 komm ich da nicht weit


----------



## HorseT (12. Juni 2012)

Bin auch grad dabei meine "neue" Hardware auszuloten.

Für den ersten Versuch gar nicht mal so schlecht, wie ich finde. Vorher hatte ich einen Phenom I 9950 und mit dem habe ich sagenhafte 12k erreicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (12. Juni 2012)

mal ein schnelltest 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal schauen was die macht wenn meine CPU hoch getaktet ist


----------



## celi2 (14. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Annehmbar


----------



## DrDave (14. Juni 2012)

celi2 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Auf jeden Fall Schade das ich hier beinahe "nichts" mit meinem Xeon E3 reißen kann.


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juni 2012)

ich mal 

Mit einen nicht ganz so guten Ergebniss ....aber naja was solls ich finde bestimmt noch eine bessere Karte den an der CPU liegt es glaub ich nicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



........


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (18. Juni 2012)

Mach doch nicht immer alle so fertig


----------



## Jan565 (20. Juni 2012)

Von solchen Ergebnissen kann ich nur Träumen  

Aber ich zocken dafür auch lieber als den ganzen Tag zu Benchen oder CPU´s zu selektieren. Habe aber schon Respekt davor was die Leisten, den letzten Rest an Takt aus einem cm² raus zu holen. 

Trotzdem gute Arbeit True!


----------



## haselpopasel (26. Juni 2012)

@ True Monkey
Sag mal hast du VirtuMVP mitlaufen? Wenn nicht, geht da noch was. Ich habe ohne MVP um die 29K, mit über 35K.
Das geht echt ab, geile CPU gruß Hasel

http://www.lucidlogix.com/driverdownloads-mvp.html


----------



## True Monkey (30. Juni 2012)

Für Threshold 

GTX 580 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Juli 2012)

Holladiewaldfee 
Hast du mal probiert HT auszumachen? In der Kombination und in der Leistungsregion einer GTX580 könnte sich das so langsam auszahlen. Dann bringen die 150MHz oder was in den Grafiktests mehr, als aktiviertes HT im CPU Test, da in den Grafiktests eh nur 4 Kerne genutzt werden.


----------



## True Monkey (1. Juli 2012)

Mir fehlt gerade Ln2 um das zu testen 

Darum spiel ich gerade hiermit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Juli 2012)

Das Ding muss doch zum Benchen absolute Krätze sein, oder? Da kommen Erinnerungen an die GTX590 wieder hoch... 1,1V und *pfumm* Spawas weggebrannt 
Da bleib ich lieber bei HD5970 und HD6990, die nehmen mir auch 1,3V nicht übel 

Hatte mal meinen 2600K unter Kokü, auf 5,43GHz 4C/8T mit ner HD6990@stock ergab das ganze 39K im 06er, damits nicht so ergebnislos aussieht. Screen ist auf ner anderen Platte..


----------



## True Monkey (1. Juli 2012)

Die geht erstaunlicherweise ganz stressfrei 

Aber mir fehlt ganz klar CPU takt für den 06er 

egal ...ich bastel gerade einen 3960er auf dann mal schauen was damit im 11er und Vantage geht


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Juli 2012)

Im 06er fehlt immer CPU Takt 
Na 3960X hört sich doch lecker an, bin gespannt was damit geht. Ich könnte gerade selber sehr gut son Ding gebrauchen um im Vantage mit meiner 5850 mal Richtung Medaillenplätze zu schielen. Von der GPU Score lieg ich selbst unter SS schon in den Top5, ich hoffe die skaliert auch noch weiter runter gut auf Kälte, ich meine durchschnittliche Übertaktung unter LN2 ist bei 1150MHz und ich hab unter SS schon 1220. Wenn das kein Sahneschnittchen ist. Aber 5,1GHz Sandy... Naja.


----------



## True Monkey (16. Juli 2012)

Jungfernflug .......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (16. Juli 2012)

Du hast auch jeden tag eine neue CPU oder?^^


----------



## True Monkey (16. Juli 2012)

Nööp .....das ist doch mein 3770er 

die GPU ist viel interessanter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

........Lightning


----------



## Gohrbi (16. Juli 2012)

...mit 4,2 GHz und ner 570 etwas weniger


----------



## Maxtrum (20. Juli 2012)

6652 Punkte mit dem orginalem i3570K / hd4000
Intel HD Graphics 4000 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro4 score: 6652 3DMarks
Nachher mal die ASUS GTX670 dc2 (NON-T) reinhauen und schauen was dann dabei rauskommt (alles orginal ohne OC)

nur wieso steht da Prozessortakt 1600mhz und 1/4 ??


----------



## Gast20140625 (20. Juli 2012)

Maxtrum schrieb:


> nur wieso steht da Prozessortakt 1600mhz und 1/4 ??


 
Weil das nicht während des Benchmarks gemessen wird, sondern hinterher oder davor. Und da ist deine CPU noch/wieder im Idle und läuft deshalb auch mit dem "Stromspartakt".


----------



## motek-18 (21. Juli 2012)

kann es sein das die HD 7000 hier bei 06 besser abschneidet wie die GTX 600


----------



## True Monkey (21. Juli 2012)

Nööp ....meine beste 7970er war schlechter wie meine beste 580er im 06er


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. Juli 2012)

Office-Rechner im alten Gewand mit "neuem Zeugs" drinn 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (21. Juli 2012)

KüchenPC mit neuen Inhalt 
Leider hab ich zu ner ganz fiesen 6570 gegriffen ... GDDR3 wusst ich ja, aber dann auch nur 64bit fürn Speicher is schon mies


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Juli 2012)

Da hättest du lieber mal zu ner 6770 greifen sollen. Denn die gehen um einiges besser.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (21. Juli 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Da hättest du lieber mal zu ner 6770 greifen sollen. Denn die gehen um einiges besser.


 
Ja naklar ... aber für HD-Beschleunigung im Küchenrechner reicht die 6570 locker, für viel mehr is sie auch nich gedacht, trotzdem muss ja alles was irgendwie nach Graka aussieht auch mal getaktet und gebencht werden


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht steh ich mit der Frage nicht alleine dar, aber warum brauch man in der Küche einen Rechner? Steht da auch ein Bett? 
Benchmarks zur 6770 kommen im August.


----------



## motek-18 (21. Juli 2012)

was die 580(wie du schon erweht hast deine beste) kann brauchst mir nicht erzählen,ich habe deine Ergebnisse verglichen und mir ist aufgefallen das die gtx 680(was ist denn hier die beste?)etwas Schlächter aus gefallen sind ist wie HD 7970.
ich bin nicht grade begeistert von der GTX 680,irgend wie ist das nix


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Juli 2012)

Also ich finde 50K mit einer 680 eigentlich schon gut. NickShih`s 3DMark06 score: 50520 marks with a GeForce GTX 680
Und der Vergleich mit einer 7970: http://hwbot.org/submission/2288857_futto_kun_3dmark06_radeon_hd_7970_49036_marks


----------



## True Monkey (21. Juli 2012)

ich habe meine 680er ja noch gar nicht gebencht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



warte ab was ich damit mache sobald ich wieder Ln2 habe 

und um mal was neues zu posten ....GT 640




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Juli 2012)

Die GPU geht ja richtig gut von der 640. Auf Ergebnisse der Lightning bin ich aber mal gespannt, vor allem bei Ln2!


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (22. Juli 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Vielleicht steh ich mit der Frage nicht alleine dar, aber warum brauch man in der Küche einen Rechner? Steht da auch ein Bett?
> Benchmarks zur 6770 kommen im August.


 
Nee, nen Bett steht da (leider) nicht 
Mit dem PC wird hauptsächlich TV geschaut. Wenn Gäste da sind um Musik wiederzugeben und andere multimediale Inhalte ....


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Juli 2012)

Du bringst mich da auf eine HTPC Mod. . (Evt. wirds noch dieses Jahr).
Netter Küchenkonferenzraum. 
Hauptsache ist das der Genuß der Verzehrs nicht vernachlässigt wird.
Läuft die GPU schon am Limit, oder kannst du noch ein paar MHz rausholen?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (22. Juli 2012)

Bisschen geht da noch, mit dem "Sapphire-Trix" konnt ich den GPU Takt noch weiter erhöhen, allerdings nicht die Spannung verstellen.
Die Karte is auch Passiv gekühlt, aber das grösste Hinderniss is das 64bit Speicherinterface.
Normalerweise sollten bis zu 10k-points drin sein .... da die Leistung eigentlich zwischen ner 9600GT und 9800GT liegt, allerdings nur bei ner 128bit Speicheranbindung wie von AMD vorgesehen


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Juli 2012)

Die WLP hast du bestimmt schon getauscht, oder? (Ich nehm immer die Prolimatech PK-1 )
Mit den Tools musst du spielen, was mit Trixx nicht geht, geht dann wieder mit anderen Tools. Mit dem Afterburner schon probiert?
Bei der Speicheranbindung hast du aber echt mal ins dünne gefasst. Irgendwo müssen die ja sparen.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (22. Juli 2012)

Nee, die reiss ich nicht auseinander. Wurde bisher auch nicht wärmer als 50°C.
Ja, den Afterburner hab ich schon durch, der liess aber nur +25MHz GPU-Takt zu


----------



## True Monkey (22. Juli 2012)

Mal ein test mit einem sandy 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



40 k .....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Juli 2012)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Nee, die reiss ich nicht auseinander. Wurde bisher auch nicht wärmer als 50°C.
> Ja, den Afterburner hab ich schon durch, der liess aber nur +25MHz GPU-Takt zu


Den Afterburner musst du natürlich erst Freischalten: GUIDE to Enabling "Unofficial Overclocking" in MSI Afterburner

True, Super Ergebnis.  Hoffen war das du mit Ivy die 50K knackst.


----------



## DC1984 (29. Juli 2012)

So, hier nochmal mein 1 1/2 Jahre altes System:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


CPU @ 5,1 GHz


----------



## Tripleh84 (17. August 2012)

naja geht so


----------



## True Monkey (17. August 2012)

ist doch OK ...

ein wenig mehr CPU takt und sie würde laufen ....klick


----------



## X3N05 (23. August 2012)

Hey Leute!
Mache mit dem System aus meiner Sig. ca. 19700 Punkte im 3DMark06. 
Das sind nur ein paar Punkte mehr als zuvor mit meiner GTX 280. Beim 3DMark11 sind es auch viel zu wenig Punkte.
Kann es sein, dass die CPU die Grafiktests ausbremst? 
Der Grafiktreiber ist aktuell und ganz frisch installiert. Hab auch den aktuellsten Betatreiber getestet aber es macht kein Unteschied.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (23. August 2012)

Ja, die CPU bremst, Dualcore is nicht mehr Zeitgemäß.
Mit nem Ivy geht deutlich mehr


----------



## DrDave (23. August 2012)

Das ist zumindest beim 06er Gang und Gebe, dass die CPU immer schneller sein könnte.
Beim 11er sollte dort nichts ausbremsen.


----------



## Benie (23. August 2012)

@ X3N05

Kann dir ein gutes Beispiel geben für CPU Limits mit der GTX570 die du hast.
Mit meinem alten C2D E6850 3Ghz hatte ich beim 3DMark06 ca. 18000P
Beim 3DMark11 waren es ca. 4500P

Jetzt sind es mit nem 2700k @ 4,5Ghz u. der GTX 570 @ 900Mhz über 32000P
Und beim 3DMark11 über 7200P

Da merkt man deutlich das die C2Duos leider mittlerweile zum Bremsklotz geworden sind.


----------



## DrDave (23. August 2012)

Benie schrieb:


> @ X3N05
> 
> Kann dir ein gutes Beispiel geben für CPU Limits mit der GTX570 die du hast.
> Mit meinem alten C2D E6850 3Ghz hatte ich beim 3DMark06 ca. 18000P
> ...


 
Selbst mein Xeon lässt meine 7950 nicht voll aufblühen


----------



## X3N05 (24. August 2012)

Benie schrieb:


> @ X3N05
> 
> Kann dir ein gutes Beispiel geben für CPU Limits mit der GTX570 die du hast.
> Mit meinem alten C2D E6850 3Ghz hatte ich beim 3DMark06 ca. 18000P
> ...


 Aber die zusätzlichen Punkte sind nicht nur CPU Punkte oder? 
Dann steht nun jetzt definitiv ein neuer Prozi auf der to do Liste.


----------



## Gohrbi (24. August 2012)

Habe gerade auch nochmal 3DM06 laufen lassen ....35139 Pkt. ist doch ok, oder?
Bei 3DM11 sind es jetzt 10106 Pkt.


----------



## Tripleh84 (28. August 2012)

hab grad nochmal gebencht.. Und hab mit meinem Sys.. Siehe Sig... Knapp 30tsd.. Points.. Geht doch oder Nur CPU wurde übertaktet..


----------



## True Monkey (29. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....was neues 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (29. August 2012)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 score: 36453 3DMarks


----------



## Gothic1806 (29. August 2012)

Mal mit allem was geht hab aber ab und zu glaub ich nen Speicherüberlauf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg  Markus


----------



## True Monkey (31. August 2012)

Jetzt verblase ich mal Softys 690er 

Da reicht mir doch schon eine 570er für 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (31. August 2012)

Da sehe ich gerade, dass ich meine 480er auch nur mit 5,5 Ghz CPU gebencht habe


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. August 2012)

Ach ja, die CPU Power fürde ich auch gerne mal auf meiner Seite spühren wollen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (1. September 2012)

hmmm .........nee ganze Ecke weniger wie eine 660er 

Asus DC II 7870 @ stock




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (2. September 2012)

Meine 460  mit meinem 27K Krüppel


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. September 2012)

Meine 460  mit meinem 26K 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (2. September 2012)

@ georg 

ohne HT ......nimm lieber 100Mhz weniger und dafür HT dazu bzw teste mal ob so mehr bei rum kommt 

mal eine 660 ti 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## motek-18 (8. September 2012)

PhysX Cpu oder Gpu? was bringt mehr


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. September 2012)

^^Vollkommen egal, da es dem Benchmark auch egal ist und einfach kein PhysX unterstützt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## motek-18 (8. September 2012)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Vollkommen egal, da es dem Benchmark auch egal ist und einfach kein PhysX unterstützt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sorry vertan,dachte der ist der 11 habe nicht drangedacht


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (9. September 2012)

motek-18 schrieb:


> sorry vertan,dachte der ist der 11 habe nicht drangedacht


 

Auch im 3Dmark11 völlig wurscht ob PhysX oder nich 



Hier mal mein alter 955BE mit 560Ti, der zum Oc-Krüppel mutiert is


----------



## motek-18 (15. September 2012)

kommt nicht mehr


----------



## True Monkey (16. September 2012)

Hihi

Ich mal mit einen ganz netten Ergebniss




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




da fällt mir nur eins zu ein .....

Catch me if you can


----------



## DrDave (16. September 2012)

@True: Was gibt denn das GPU-z bei default clock aus, höher als die momentan eingestellte, ist das gewollt?


----------



## True Monkey (16. September 2012)

Default sind 1111.....aber ich habe das Ln2 Bios an und dann steht da 1200 obwohl default dann 1000 sind


----------



## X3N05 (25. September 2012)

Hey Leute!
Kann mir mal jemand sagen warum ich so wenig Punkte habe?
Alle Treiber sind auf aktuellstem Stand und das System ist ganz frisch aufgesetzt.
Habe mit dem jetzigen System kaum mehr Punkte als vorher mit meinem E8400 + GTX 280 oder auch mit dem E8400 + GTX 570. Wie kann das sein?
Hier ein Screenshot von meinem Ergebnis. Vielleicht seht ihr ja was was ich nicht sehe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benie (25. September 2012)

X3N05 schrieb:


> Habe mit dem jetzigen System kaum mehr Punkte als vorher mit meinem E8400 + GTX 280 oder auch mit dem E8400 + GTX 570. Wie kann das sein?


 
Scheinbar limitiert hier dein i3 Prozessor anders kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.
Bin mit meiner GTX570 und i7-2700k über P30000 ohne OC. Sicher ist das 4 Kerne + SMT beim 3DMark06 mehr bringen als 2 + SMT
Das wird wohl ein Grund sein und mal mit bissel OC versuchen bringt Dir auch noch paar Pünktchen.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (25. September 2012)

X3N05 schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> Kann mir mal jemand sagen warum ich so wenig Punkte habe?
> Alle Treiber sind auf aktuellstem Stand und das System ist ganz frisch aufgesetzt.
> Habe mit dem jetzigen System kaum mehr Punkte als vorher mit meinem E8400 + GTX 280 oder auch mit dem E8400 + GTX 570. Wie kann das sein?
> ...


 

Jipp, CPU bremst.
Als Beispiel, mit nem i5 statt des i3 würdest locker die 25000points machen.
Der 3Dmark06 lebt von CPU Leistung.


----------



## True Monkey (25. September 2012)

Hier wäre mal eine 570er die richtig befeuert wird 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ok ....ein klein wenig Ahnung habe ich auch vom benchen was dazu kommt


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. September 2012)

^^Der Ergebnis-Bug 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrDave (28. September 2012)

Heute mal getestet, laufe aber wohl fast ausnahmslos ins CPU Limit so wie ich das seh.
3770K @4,5GHz
Hier die Pics, einmal HD 7950 @ 880/1250MHz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und einmal HD 7950 @1300/1700MHz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einzig der Canyon Flight profitiert vom höheren Takt.
Manche Tests werden sogar schlechter


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. September 2012)

Dreh mal den vRam 200MHz runter und bench dann nochmal  Den vRam am Limit zu betreiben kann wegen der höheren Fehlerkorrekturrate durchaus kontraproduktiv sein.


----------



## Shizophrenic (3. Oktober 2012)

hier mal mit neuer Hardware. ^^

GPU @ Stock
CPU 4 Ghz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist das OK so? hab das sys grad erst gestern frisch aufgesetzt.​


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (3. Oktober 2012)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> hier mal mit neuer Hardware. ^^
> 
> GPU @ Stock
> CPU 4 Ghz
> ...



Joaa, is okee.
Ohne SLI @ 24/7




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizophrenic (7. Oktober 2012)

Update: 3DMark06- 3570K@ 4,5Ghz, GPU@ 900MHz, 2100MHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrDave (8. Oktober 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Dreh mal den vRam 200MHz runter und bench dann nochmal  Den vRam am Limit zu betreiben kann wegen der höheren Fehlerkorrekturrate durchaus kontraproduktiv sein.



Rat befolgt und tada... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schonmal 1k Punkte mehr.
Jetzt stellt sich die Frage ob der 06er da anfälliger ist als andere Benches?
Ansonsten muss ich die anderen bei Gelegenheit nochmal testen


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Oktober 2012)

Mal mit frischem XP


----------



## D-zibel (11. Oktober 2012)

hier mein Ergebnis 

CPU: i73930k @ 4.9 GHz Grafikkarten 2x EVGA GTX 570 Classified @ stock 822/1645/1950 MHZ

3Dmark06 : 36458 Punkte

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3930K Processor,Intel Corporation DX79SI score: 36458 3DMarks


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. Oktober 2012)

Komische Karte hab ich da, ich geh von 950 auf 975 mhz und die Punkte werden weniger


----------



## Beckermensch (13. Oktober 2012)

Dann versuch' ich mich auch mal an Benchmarks 

Hier ist mein Ergebnis:

NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT video card benchmark result - Intel Core 2 Quad Processor Q8200,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P5KPL-AM SE score: 12392 3DMarks

Da kann ich nur immer lächelnd auf meinen Core 2 Duo und die 3870 zurück schauen  ATI Radeon HD 3800 video card benchmark result - Intel Core 2 Duo Processor E7300,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P5KPL-AM SE score: 10078 3DMarks

Und hier ein Screenshot mit GPU-Z und CPU-Z:


----------



## Bloodhour86 (15. Oktober 2012)

bin mit meinem ergebnis doch schon ziemlich zufrieden .... vorallem wenn ich so hier die ergebnisse von einigen anderen sehe die eigentlich bessere HW haben


----------



## True Monkey (15. Oktober 2012)

naja ...dann nehme ich mal schlechtere hardware wie deine 

GTX 570 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. Oktober 2012)

Bloodhour86 schrieb:


> bin mit meinem ergebnis doch schon ziemlich zufrieden .... vorallem wenn ich so hier die ergebnisse von einigen anderen sehe die eigentlich bessere HW haben


 Joahh, nichtmal 200Punkte weniger mit einer GTX 560Ti 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sycron17 (24. Oktober 2012)

Das sind meine
Aber noch alles auf standart
Hatte dort noch nicht übertaktet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emani (26. Oktober 2012)

Gibts denn irgendwelche standart einstellung für den Benchmark was alle Benutzen...? also bz. Performance einstellung oder Extreme usw....? Damit man ja wenigstens die Rechner vergleichen kann...?

lol bei 1280 x 1024 er setting?!?!?!?! mach mal auf 1920 x 1080

lol bei 1280 x 1024 er setting?!?!?!?! mach mal auf 1920 x 1080 




Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Joahh, nichtmal 200Punkte weniger mit einer GTX 560Ti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DrDave (26. Oktober 2012)

Vermeide Tripleposts!
1280 x 1024 is nun mal die Standardeinstellung, wo man auch die Punkte vergleichen kann
Also nichts umstellen, 06 war nunmal noch nicht die Zeit des FullHDs


----------



## True Monkey (26. Oktober 2012)

Bevor du hier weiter doppel/dreifach post machst .....das sind die standartsettings mit denen *alle *den 3Dmark 06 benchen.
Gerade um das von dir angesprochene vergleichen zu ermöglichen 

Oder anders gesagt das sind die HwBot settings die so auch für einträge in den Weltrangslisten gefordert sind 

Pic...7770er



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emani (26. Oktober 2012)

Ok danke


----------



## Jack ONeill (29. Oktober 2012)

Kann es sein das es für einen i5 etwas wenig Punkte sind oder ist das normal. CPU läuft noch ohne übertaktung


----------



## True Monkey (29. Oktober 2012)

ohne OC passt das 

pic ....9800x2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. November 2012)

Schon wieder neue LN2 Party oder altes pic?


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. November 2012)

So hir mal ein neuer durchlauf, jetzt gehts mal ans takten der CPU


----------



## -Ultima- (23. November 2012)

23564 | i5 3570K @stock | GTx 460 Cylcone @stock


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. November 2012)

*Räusper*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html
http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/SysInfo/GPU-Z/


----------



## True Monkey (23. November 2012)

naja ....zumindest bremst die CPU nicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (23. November 2012)

1.9Volt auf der CPU??? Ich hoffe das ist LN2!
Wie hoch geht eigentlich der Multi bei Ivy?


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. November 2012)

Das hat er mit dem Boxed-Kühler gemacht


----------



## True Monkey (23. November 2012)

63 ist das max .....klick 

Und ohne Ln2 würde sowas auch nicht funzen


----------



## True Monkey (6. Dezember 2012)

Bis auf den CPU takt sieht das schon mal gar nicht so übel aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HD 5870 Matrix


----------



## Westcoast (28. Dezember 2012)

31970 punkte in 3D mark 06 und mit einem I5 3570K auf 4,2ghz + GTX 690

link: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD3H score: 31970 3DMarks

konnte noch mal auf 33069 steigern mit 4,3ghz: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm06/17059457


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (29. Dezember 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> 31970 punkte in 3D mark 06 und mit einem I5 3570K auf 4,2ghz + GTX 690
> 
> link: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD3H score: 31970 3DMarks
> 
> konnte noch mal auf 33069 steigern mit 4,3ghz: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD3H score: 33069 3DMarks



Da müsst doch noch einiges gehn ... 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8Z68-V score: 32406 3DMarks


----------



## Westcoast (29. Dezember 2012)

für 4,5ghz braucht meiner ganz schön spannung und mich nervt, dass bei einer falschen einstellung das bios gleich einfriert.
dann muss man cmosclear machen und alle einstellungen neu vornehmen. 3D mark 06 profitiert halt von cputakt. 

bei 4.5ghz kommt leider mein noctua U12P SE2 an seine grenzen, weil über 80 grad wollte ich nicht hinaus. 

wenn ich eine wakü hätte oder einen corsair H100, dann hätte ich mehr sporen gegeben. 


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm06/17059632 

auf 4,4ghz und 33498 punkte.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (29. Dezember 2012)

24640 | Colonel Faulkner | Win 7 x64 | i7-2600K @ 3,4GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 6950 @ 800MHz/1250MHz | Luft | Link


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (29. Dezember 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> bei 4.5ghz kommt leider mein noctua U12P SE2 an seine grenzen, weil über 80 grad wollte ich nicht hinaus.
> 
> wenn ich eine wakü hätte oder einen corsair H100, dann hätte ich mehr sporen gegeben.




Erwarte nicht zuviel vom H100, soviel stärker ist der nicht, wenn überhaupt ...
Also ich bin froh den "SilverArrow" statt dem H100 genommen zu haben.
Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E vs. Corsair H100 vs. Silver Arrow SB-E Extrem - YouTube


----------



## Westcoast (30. Dezember 2012)

habe auch keinen platz für einen corsair H100 im gehäuse. ja der silverarrow ist gut, aber ich denke behalte meinen noctua. ist eigentlich egal ob die cpu 70 grad oder 80grad hat.


----------



## sycron17 (30. Dezember 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> für 4,5ghz braucht meiner ganz schön spannung und mich nervt, dass bei einer falschen einstellung das bios gleich einfriert.
> dann muss man cmosclear machen und alle einstellungen neu vornehmen. 3D mark 06 profitiert halt von cputakt.
> 
> bei 4.5ghz kommt leider mein noctua U12P SE2 an seine grenzen, weil über 80 grad wollte ich nicht hinaus.
> ...



33498 punkte?
Ich habe letztens den 3d mark laufen lassen um den unterschied zu sehen mot den 3770k auf 4.2 und 4.5Ghz
Habe auch nur eine 680 drin (diese woche folgt die zweite 680) und habe bei 4.5Ghz knapp 35 tausend erzielt
Ich glaube 34168punkte beim 3d mark 06


----------



## Westcoast (30. Dezember 2012)

naja 3D Mark 06 erfast überwiegend die cpu, also der prozessortakt ist sehr wichtig. denke 3D Mark vantage und eine gtx 690 kann man sich deutlich absetzen gegenüber einer gtx 680.


----------



## sycron17 (30. Dezember 2012)

Ja kann schon sein
Mal schauen wie es aussieht mit der zweite gtx 680 im sli


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (31. Dezember 2012)

UPDATE:

28200 | Colonel Faulkner | Win 7 x64 | i7-2600K @ 4,3GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 6950 @ 800MHz/1250MHz | Luft | Link


----------



## Dancel (10. Januar 2013)

38158 Pkte
i7 3770K @ 5,05GHz
GTX 570 @ 950/2100 MHz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (10. Januar 2013)

GTX 570




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Austi2k (11. Januar 2013)

7853 Punkte


----------



## sycron17 (11. Januar 2013)

Kennt jemand ein effektiver tool zum die GTX-680 übertakten
Habe mit msi afterburner probiert jedoch stürtzt der 3d mark 06 ab nach ner weile


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (11. Januar 2013)

sycron17 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ein effektiver tool zum die GTX-680 übertakten
> Habe mit msi afterburner probiert jedoch stürtzt der 3d mark 06 ab nach ner weile



Vielleicht liegt das ja auch an deinen Einstellungen die du vornimmst und nicht am Afterburner ... 
Aber du kannst natürlich gern mal hiermit probieren, 
EVGA Precision X - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## sycron17 (11. Januar 2013)

Naja ausser das die gpu vcore nicht verstellbar ist habe ich soweit alles gut eingestellt
Hatte auch vorher ne HD7950er und habe sie stabil auf 1050mhz getakt und gdram auf 5500mhz 

Aber wegen des evga

Habe 2 gtx 680 drin 
Beide referenz allerdings eine von palit und eine gainward da es keine gainward mehr gegeben hat und ich ca n monat drauf warten musste
Und da ja beide den gleichen takt hatten und sogar das gehäuse gleich war (referenz) habe ich es mir gekauft

Darum die frage ob es mit dem evga gut kompatibel ist


----------



## True Monkey (11. Januar 2013)

Das Evga tool funzt auch mit anderen Karten.

Nur AMD unterstützt das Tool nicht 

und  ....Gainward gehört übrigens seit 2005 Palit


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. Januar 2013)

Palit = Gainward  
Mann kann auch den Nvidia, na diesen Inspector Dingens nehmen 
KLICK


----------



## sycron17 (11. Januar 2013)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Palit = Gainward
> Mann kann auch den Nvidia, na diesen Inspector Dingens nehmen
> KLICK



Ja das weiss ich auch das das selbe ist
Jedoch will ich proben was ich machen kann mit der neuen 680ern

Und danke blechdesigner für den link


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich mal wieder mehr Zeit für hab kommen noch die 30.000 dran 

AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4 score: 28905 3DMarks


----------



## True Monkey (12. Januar 2013)

Mal ein paar krasse Gegenteile 

Cpu ist überfordert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt die Graka 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.........


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




GTX 480 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## na:L (13. Januar 2013)

24864 | na:L | PhII X6 1090T @ 4,4GHz |  8GB-DDR3-1600MHz-CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570@950/1900/2200/1,15V | Luft | Link


----------



## sycron17 (13. Januar 2013)

38385 
I7 3770k @5Ghz
2x8GB Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz
2x GTX 680@ Stock

Bald kommtn update mit neuen Ram @2400Mhz und Grafikkarte OC


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. Januar 2013)

^^Die Karten braucht man im 06er schon fast garnicht mehr takten, alles was zählt ist unmengen an CPU-Takt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sycron17 (13. Januar 2013)

Ja das schon 
Und werde auch mal den HT einschalten und nochmals prüfen

Eill schauen was alles geht
Wann ich dann zufrieden bin widme ich mich den 11er 3d mark


----------



## DrDave (13. Januar 2013)

Fang lieber gleich mit dem 11er an, da kann man sich wenigstens freuen über die Punktesteigerung durch GPU OC


----------



## sycron17 (13. Januar 2013)

Ja schon doch ich brauche mal n paar gute ergebnisse für mein marketing 
Betreibe nebenberuflich n high-end pc business jedoch habe ich n trotel da wo ich wohne das denkt und meint es gäbe kein besseren als die weil sie seit 15 jahren high end machen und bekommen die hardware direkt und exklusiv vom hersteller und blablabla

Dann habe ich ihn schon paarmal ruhig gestellt

Das ist der grund
Mal 06er ergebnis dann mache ich den 11er

Ich meine für knapp 6tausend euro n pc mit 6 kern dies das (Extreme OC mit extreme Wakü) und nur 39Tausend punkte


----------



## kress (15. Januar 2013)

Hier mal was von mir, da geht aber noch mehr, bin erstmal dran, die Grafikkarte etwas höher zu takten. Sind ja die letzen Tage des Systems, da kann ichs ja nochmal Quälen.


----------



## Jan565 (20. Januar 2013)

Ich habe endlich mein selbst gesetzt Ziel erreicht! 

25028 Punkte mit einem 955BE und einer 5850! Und das unter Luft! Eben Rechner nach draußen auf den Balkon und ab geht die Post. Bei 15° CPU Temperatur und 3° GPU geht schon ordentlich was. 

CPU auf 4,7GHz
NB auf 3,0GHz
HT auf 2,6GHz

5850 auf 1002MHz GPU Takt und 1300 Speicher. 

Will nicht wissen wie weit ich gehen könnte bei Trockeneis!


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (20. Januar 2013)

Ja nice 
Hast aber auch nen verdammt guten erwischt!

Ich weiss noch wie ich damals gekämpft habe mit meinen 955BE die 20k zu knacken oder die 4GHz zu erreichen, was ich beides nicht erreicht habe ...
Das wurd beides erst mit nen 1055T was 

Und dann baust dir einmal nen Sandy unter und machst die 25k ohne an irgendwas zu drehn.


----------



## Jan565 (20. Januar 2013)

Danke! 

Bin auch irgendwie stolz auf die CPU, das wohl der 6er im Lotto bei mir wahr . 

Wird aber bald auch ersetzt durch einen 3570K und dann wandert die in meinen Lan Rechner den ich mir dann aufbauen will. Da darf die CPU sich dann erholen bei Standard Takt, den sie seit erhallt von mir noch nicht gesehen hat. 

Aber irgendwann will ich wirklich mal gucken was unter DICE geht mit der CPU.

Das einzige was mich stört ist halt die Spannung die ich auf der CPU-NB brauche. 1,35V für 2,6GHz, was ich schon seit 2 Jahren laufen habe und keine Probleme macht. 1,45V brauche ich dann schon für die 3GHz. Aber jetzt mal zum Benchen einfach gemacht. 

CPU Spannung ist bei mir das worum ich mir keine sorgen mache. Die eingestellte Spannung die auf dem Screen zu sehen ist, habe ich einfach nur so eingestellt weil ich weiß das damit der Test durch geht. Weniger habe ich damit noch nicht Probiert. Weiß nicht ob weniger geht. 

Egal, ich bin auf jeden Fall zufrieden mit meiner CPU.


----------



## Horilein (23. Januar 2013)

32k i5 2550k@4.7GHZ und ne HD 7870 auch leicht OC.

Klick
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm06/17104217


----------



## ikomiko (27. Januar 2013)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Ich habe endlich mein selbst gesetzt Ziel erreicht!
> 
> 25028 Punkte mit einem 955BE und einer 5850! Und das unter Luft! Eben Rechner nach draußen auf den Balkon und ab geht die Post. Bei 15° CPU Temperatur und 3° GPU geht schon ordentlich was.
> 
> ...


 

lol ich hab ne 4ghz i5 760 und ne 7950er und hab knapp 26000 punkte . ********, da scheint wohl nur noch die Taktung bei der GPU ausschlagebend zu sein , den die ist mit deiner nahezu identisch.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (27. Januar 2013)

ikomiko schrieb:


> lol ich hab ne 4ghz i5 760 und ne 7950er und hab knapp 26000 punkte . ********, da scheint wohl nur noch die Taktung bei der GPU ausschlagebend zu sein , den die ist mit deiner nahezu identisch.



Na das is aber nen schwaches Ergebniss, stärkere CPU und GPU und nur wenig mehr Punkte 
Und das Ergebniss mit nen PhenomX4 von "Jan565" soll erstmal einer nachmachen, die meisten PhenomII mit Denebkern scheitern schon an der 4GHz Hürde


----------



## ikomiko (27. Januar 2013)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Na das is aber nen schwaches Ergebniss, stärkere CPU und GPU und nur wenig mehr Punkte
> Und das Ergebniss mit nen PhenomX4 von "Jan565" soll erstmal einer nachmachen, die meisten PhenomII mit Denebkern scheitern schon an der 4GHz Hürde


 
Wenn du mir sagst woran es liegt wäre ich dankbar   und ich weiss wie man ausm system den letzten funken zieht. 

Wie gesagt, 2006 ist nit mehr representativ ne 5870 ist kaum langsamer als ne 7950. Hier entscheidet schlussendlich die Taktung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (27. Januar 2013)

ikomiko schrieb:


> ne 5870 ist kaum langsamer als ne 7950.


 
Und daran siehst du auch was bremst, bzw. wo der Flaschenhals liegt. Bei der CPU.
Setzt du ne stärkere CPU dahinter, wird die 7950 sehr viel mehr Punkte als die 5870 machen.
Im 3Dmark06 entscheidet grösstenteils die CPU.
Im 3Dmark11 würde der Unterschied der beiden Grakas sehr viel extremer ausfallen, selbst mit langsameren CPUs.


----------



## beren2707 (27. Januar 2013)

Die CPU takten bringts. Macht kaum nen Unterschied, ob ich meine 7970 bei 925 oder 1200 MHz laufen lasse. Aber die CPU von 3,5 auf 4,7 GHz raufjagen, bringt satte Punkte. So komme ich aktuell immerhin auf 34k; wenn ich mal mehr Zeit habe, dann werde ich mal die 4,8 GHz angehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hawky1980 (27. Januar 2013)

> Und das Ergebniss mit nen PhenomX4 von "Jan565" soll erstmal einer nachmachen, die meisten PhenomII mit Denebkern scheitern schon an der 4GHz Hürde



Kein Problem, hier bitte schön.


----------



## Jan565 (27. Januar 2013)

Also bei 27k bekomme ich irgendwo den Anreiz wieder mein System beim nächsten Frost raus zu stellen um zu gucken ob noch mehr geht  Aber ich glaube ohne DICE wird es nicht viel mehr. 



Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Kein Problem, hier bitte schön.


 
Du hast aber einen X6 keinen X4 und und eine HD7970. Mit einem X4 wären es weniger Punkte, probiere doch mal aus, einfach 2 Kerne abschalten und rennen lassen. Damit wären es dann zwar immer noch mehr als 25k aber keine 27k mehr. 

Hast aber wirklich viel raus geholt aus deinem System. Hut ab!


----------



## beren2707 (27. Januar 2013)

Jop, der Hawky ist einer der Härtesten Hunde unter Luft, sowohl der Prozessor als auch die Grafikkarte sind derart brachial übertaktet, dass einem Hören und Sehen vergeht, wirklich heftige Leistung. Hut ab, du hasts wirklich drauf! Ziehst auch regelmäßig in Benches als schnellster 7970-Besitzer davon. Bin schon am Verzweifeln, meine 7970 bloß auf >1225 MHz zu kriegen und die CPU bekomme ich lediglich stabil auf 4,7 GHz, alles drüber schmiert ab. Wenn ich da sehe, was du hinbekommst...Wahnsinn!


----------



## Jan565 (27. Januar 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Jop, der Hawky ist einer der Härtesten Hunde unter Luft, sowohl der Prozessor als auch die Grafikkarte sind derart brachial übertaktet, dass einem Hören und Sehen vergeht. Hut ab, du hasts wirklich drauf! Bin regelmäßig am Verzweifeln, meine 7970 auf >1225 MHz zu kriegen und die CPU bekomme ich lediglich stabil auf 4,7 GHz, alles drüber schmiert ab.


 
Der Grafikkarten Takt war auf jeden Fall beachtlich, aber 4,5GHz auf einen X6 ist zwar schon eine Hausnummer, aber es geht mehr.


----------



## beren2707 (27. Januar 2013)

Glaube mich zu erinnern, dass er in Benches auch schon 4,7 GHz hatte. Für Luftkühlung ist das sensationell.


----------



## Hawky1980 (27. Januar 2013)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Also bei 27k bekomme ich irgendwo den Anreiz wieder mein System beim nächsten Frost raus zu stellen um zu gucken ob noch mehr geht  Aber ich glaube ohne DICE wird es nicht viel mehr.


Na was hält dich denn davon ab ?


> Du hast aber einen X6 keinen X4 und und eine HD7970. Mit einem X4 wären es weniger Punkte, probiere doch mal aus, einfach 2 Kerne abschalten und rennen lassen. Damit wären es dann zwar immer noch mehr als 25k aber keine 27k mehr.


Im Grunde ist es die selbe Technik nur das dem X6 weniger L3 Cache pro Kern zur Verfügung steht, was bei diesem Bench zu vernachlässigen ist. Der CPU Test spricht aber alle Kerne an, was sich wiederum positive auf Endergebnis auswirkt. 
Bei den Grafiksequenzen werden leider nur 2 Kerne angesprochen, bei der letzten Sequenze ist es sogar nur noch ein Kern der die Karte befeuert. Das ist auch der Grund warum die Intel CPU durch ihre hohe IPC bei dem Test so reissen.  
Fazit: für eine  AMD Merkern CPU ist der Bench völlig veraltet. 


> Hast aber wirklich viel raus geholt aus deinem System. Hut ab!


Danke, mehr geht halt nur noch unter Dice/LN2 um die Prokernleistung durch Takt auszugleichen.


> Der Grafikkarten Takt war auf jeden Fall beachtlich, aber 4,5GHz auf einen X6 ist zwar schon eine Hausnummer, aber es geht mehr.


Mit Luftkühlung wirds schwer. 



> Glaube mich zu erinnern, dass er in Benches auch schon 4,7 GHz hatte. Für Luftkühlung ist das sensationell.


Ne waren bisher nur 4,5ghz Laststabil. Bin aber auf gutem Wege die 4,6ghz stabil bekommen. Zumindest weiss ich das der 1090T das schafft. Ich muss ihn nur gut genug kühlen, dass er den Takt stabil hält. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2514986 



> Jop, der Hawky ist einer der Härtesten Hunde unter Luft, sowohl der Prozessor als auch die Grafikkarte sind derart brachial übertaktet, dass einem Hören und Sehen vergeht, wirklich heftige Leistung. Hut ab, du hasts wirklich drauf! Ziehst auch regelmäßig in Benches als schnellster 7970-Besitzer davon. Bin schon am Verzweifeln, meine 7970 bloß auf >1225 MHz zu kriegen und die CPU bekomme ich lediglich stabil auf 4,7 GHz, alles drüber schmiert ab. Wenn ich da sehe, was du hinbekommst...Wahnsinn!


Naja ein quäntchen Glück beim Hardwarekauf gehört auch dazu. 

Zudem war es von mir garnicht beabsichtig über meine selbstgesteckten Ziele ( CPU 4-4,2ghz und Graka 1200/1600 für den Alltag und Kühlung auf Silent) hinaus zuschiessen. Das daraus für Benchs mehr wurde, hab ich der leistungsstarken Luftkühlung des Rechners  und stundenlange Tests zu verdanken. Kann daher nur jedem anraten es mit dem OCen nicht zu übertreiben, wenn er nicht wirklich weiss was er da macht, oder wie weit er bei seiner Hardware gehen kann.


----------



## Jan565 (27. Januar 2013)

Was hast du denn für einen CPU Kühler das du so weit Takten kannst besonders schon mit einer so recht hohen Spannung? 

Naja, das Problem ist halt ich habe keinen Pot und habe auch kein DICE. Aber bei mir ist bissher auch alles unter Luft gewesen! 

Meinem Phenom bekomme ich mit meinem Mugen 3 nicht höher als 4,3GHz stabil, alles drüber geht zwar zum Benchen, ist aber nicht stabil was alltag angeht.


----------



## Hawky1980 (27. Januar 2013)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für einen CPU Kühler das du so weit Takten kannst besonders schon mit einer so recht hohen Spannung?


Klick mal in meiner Sig auf Mein System, dann sollte dir einiges klar werden. 


> Aber bei mir ist bissher auch alles unter Luft gewesen!


Na, was passiert mit Hardware unter Luft wenn man die Umgebung ändert? Denke die Antwort kennst du.


> Meinem Phenom bekomme ich mit meinem Mugen 3 nicht höher als 4,3GHz stabil, alles drüber geht zwar zum Benchen, ist aber nicht stabil was alltag angeht.


Unter Raumtemperatur sind bei mir auch nicht mehr als 4,3ghz alltagstauglich drin, was für den X6 schon ganz gut ist.


----------



## Jan565 (27. Januar 2013)

Ah, ist der CPU Kühler wirklich so gut? Also zumindest habe ich vorher noch nie was von dem gehört um ehrlich zu sein. 

Aber ich gehe auch mal stark davon aus, dass bei deinem X6 das übliche Problem besteht mit den Temp Sensoren. Allerdings ist deine CPU selbst dann bei über 1,5V Kühler als meine bei 1,475V. Sollte mir echt mal überlegen den zu holen. 

4,3GHz ist allgemein extrem selten an zu treffen. Gibt hier im Forum außer uns wohl sehr sehr wenige die das Packen. Vor allem alles unter Luft! Ich denke mal mit einer Wakü würde noch mal mehr gehen, aber die ist mir rein dafür zu teuer und lohnt auch nicht.


----------



## Hawky1980 (28. Januar 2013)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Ah, ist der CPU Kühler wirklich so gut? Also zumindest habe ich vorher noch nie was von dem gehört um ehrlich zu sein.


Hier hast du ein kleinen Test vom Genesis.
Und Hier noch einen mit mehreren Kühlern zum Vergleich.


> Aber ich gehe auch mal stark davon aus, dass bei deinem X6 das übliche Problem besteht mit den Temp Sensoren. Allerdings ist deine CPU selbst dann bei über 1,5V Kühler als meine bei 1,475V. Sollte mir echt mal überlegen den zu holen.


Auf die Kerntemps kann man sich ganz gut verlassen wenn man diese als Richtwert nimmt. Bei mir betragen die mit maximal 47°C Core + ca 10°C draufgerechnet =  57°C CPU Temp mit 4,3ghz 1,536v mit 2 stunden Prime. Im Alltag käme der grade mal auf 50-55°C jenach Anwendung. Da ich aber mit 3ghz NB fahre, habe ich den Takt auf 4-4,2ghz gesenkt um im 55°C Bereich zu bleiben. Der Genesis + 2x140mm max 1000upm Lüfter + einer als reserve zusätzlich anbaubar, drückt die Temps ganz gut runter, und bleibt dabei auch noch leise. 



> 4,3GHz ist allgemein extrem selten an zu treffen. Gibt hier im Forum außer uns wohl sehr sehr wenige die das Packen. Vor allem alles unter Luft!


Das ist Richtig, da hängen einfach Faktoren die man berücksichtigen muss zusammen. Grundvoraussetztung für ein gutes Ergebnis ist: eine gute Kühlung, starkes stabiles PSU, ein Board was die Leistungsaufnahmen der CPU mitmacht und am wichtigsten eine CPU welche eine realativ gute Chipgüte ausweist, denn wenn der erste Kern den Takt nicht mitmacht sieht es für den restlichen Kerne schlecht aus,weil er sich Biosseitig nicht abschalten lässt. Wenn ich mal überlege das mein Phenom mit 1,275v eingestellt 3,6ghz alltagstauglich packt, ist das schon beachtlich was AMD aus der 45nm Technik rausgekitzelt hat.Bei meinem alten 955 C3  war daran garnicht zudenken.       


> Ich denke mal mit einer Wakü würde noch mal mehr gehen, aber die ist mir rein dafür zu teuer und lohnt auch nicht.


Lohnt sich nicht wirklich, da der Kosten Nutzen Faktor dabei zu gering wäre. Zudem läuft man damit Gefahr die CPU (wenn pech mit Board) übern Jordan zuschicken, da man gezwungen ist die Spannung für ein gewissen Takt mit anzuheben. Es ist also besser sich am Templimit zu bewegen, als übern Spannungslimit, wobei bei 4,5ghz und 1,6v schon eher letzteres zutrifft.  
Hardwareoverclock.com | Testbericht: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition bertakten - Anleitung
Somit wäre eine Wakü bei mir also rausgeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## Jan565 (28. Januar 2013)

Also wird bei mir bald auch neuer CPU Kühler fällig. Dann sollten die 4,4GHz endlich zu machen sein hottentlich. Ein NH-D14 vom Kumpel hatte ich mal Testen können, aber der war nicht wirklich besser als mein Mugen 3. Vielleicht ist der Genesis durch seine etwas ungewöhnliche Form doch noch mal ein Stück besser. 

Mal sehen was dann unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen möglich ist beim Benchen. Mein höchster Takt den ich jemals gebootet bekommen habe liegt bei 4,8GHz. Wenn der mal durch den Benchmark gehen würde, dürfte noch mal ein Stück mehr gehen. 

Kann es sein das bei dem Kühler keine Lüfter mit bei sind? 

Bei solchen wirklich guten Chips würden mich echt mal Tests mit DICE interessen, was dann möglich währe. Über 5GHz sollte dann machbar sein schätze ich mal.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (28. Januar 2013)

Ich kann nur meinen "Silver Arrow" empfehlen 
Für extreme Versuche hab ich die Extreme-Version mit zwei 140er mit bis zu 2500U/min, ich wüsst nicht was da unter Luft noch besser kühlt.
Im Alltag ist er mit max. 900-1000U/min unter Last sehr erträglich


----------



## DrDave (28. Januar 2013)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Ich kann nur meinen "Silver Arrow" empfehlen
> Für extreme Versuche hab ich die Extreme-Version mit zwei 140er mit bis zu 2500U/min, ich wüsst nicht was da unter Luft noch besser kühlt.
> Im Alltag ist er mit max. 900-1000U/min unter Last sehr erträglich


 
Der Silver Arrow ist doch aber auf geringe Drehzahlen ausgelegt.
Die wenigen °C die die höher drehenden Lüfter rausholen, bringen es dann auch nicht mehr.

Im 3DMark 06 kann ich aber nicht reißen 
Link


----------



## sycron17 (28. Januar 2013)

Sobald die neuen grafikkartenkühler kommen will ich auch ein bisschen schauen was das oc bringt dazu den neuen 2400Mhz patriot Ram
Weill da geht sicher mehr
Mich nerfts das die GTX 680 ab eine gewisse temperatur runtertakten -.-


----------



## DrDave (28. Januar 2013)

Grafik OC bringt wie schon gesagt im 06er wenig, einzig und allein Test 3 bringt eine Steigerung.
RAM wird auch keine Wunder bringen, einzig und allein harter CPU Takt


----------



## Jan565 (28. Januar 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Der Silver Arrow ist doch aber auf geringe Drehzahlen ausgelegt.
> Die wenigen °C die die höher drehenden Lüfter rausholen, bringen es dann auch nicht mehr.
> 
> Im 3DMark 06 kann ich aber nicht reißen
> Link


 
Die Paar °C können 100MHz ausmachen. Und das ist viel. Dann dürfte auch im Benchmark mehr Punkte drin sein, da man dann höher Takten könnte.


----------



## sycron17 (28. Januar 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Grafik OC bringt wie schon gesagt im 06er wenig, einzig und allein Test 3 bringt eine Steigerung.
> RAM wird auch keine Wunder bringen, einzig und allein harter CPU Takt



Ja ist mir auch bewusst
Jedoch da ich ja sowieso bestellt habe denn wenn ich oc will 
Nerft mich den Corsair Ram
Habe mal ein bisschen höher ausprobiert und da macht der corsair nicht mit
Und wegen der grakas nerfts voralem das die bei einem gewissen punkt wegen der hitze runtertakten -.-
Blöd aber ja


----------



## DrDave (28. Januar 2013)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Die Paar °C können 100MHz ausmachen. Und das ist viel. Dann dürfte auch im Benchmark mehr Punkte drin sein, da man dann höher Takten könnte.


 
"Hebt man die Spannung des Prozessors auf 1,35 Volt an, maßen wir beim SB-E in der Normalausführung 48,8 °C, mit den neuen Lüftern ist der Prozessor jetzt um 1,4 °C kühler."
Quelle
Sorry aber auf den Unterschied kommt es dann auch nicht mehr drauf an


----------



## Hawky1980 (28. Januar 2013)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Also wird bei mir bald auch neuer CPU Kühler fällig. Dann sollten die 4,4GHz endlich zu machen sein hottentlich.
> Ein NH-D14 vom Kumpel hatte ich mal Testen können, aber der war nicht wirklich besser als mein Mugen 3. Vielleicht ist der Genesis durch seine etwas ungewöhnliche Form doch noch mal ein Stück besser.


Der Genesis profitiert sehr stark von der Gehäusekühlung. Je besser diese ist, umso weniger haben die Lüfter auf dem Genesis zutun. Daher reichen bei mir auch 2x140mm Lüfter mit max 1000upm vollig aus. 


> Mal sehen was dann unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen möglich ist beim Benchen. Mein höchster Takt den ich jemals gebootet bekommen habe liegt bei 4,8GHz. Wenn der mal durch den Benchmark gehen würde, dürfte noch mal ein Stück mehr gehen.


Für 4,8ghz brauchst du schon Minusgrade um die CPU stabil zuhalten, mit Dice hats einer gradmal auf 5ghz geschafft. Unter Luft hast du da keine Chance. Denke auch bei dir wird bei 4,4-4,5ghz Schluss sein. 


> Kann es sein das bei dem Kühler keine Lüfter mit bei sind?


Jap, ist so gewollt von Prolimatech. So hat jeder die Wahl seine eingene Lüfter zu verbauen.  Es gibt aber auch Bundels mit Lüfter zukaufen. Seh dich da mal bei Caseking um. 


> Bei solchen wirklich guten Chips würden mich echt mal Tests mit DICE interessen, was dann möglich währe. Über 5GHz sollte dann machbar sein schätze ich mal.


Hier haste ein Video von PCGH wie sie versucht haben einen PhenomII auf 5ghz mit Dice (-70°C) stabil zu bekommen. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FnzfCrHsfFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> Ich kann nur meinen "Silver Arrow" empfehlen. Für extreme Versuche hab ich die Extreme-Version mit zwei 140er mit bis zu 2500U/min, ich wüsst nicht was da unter Luft noch besser kühlt.Im Alltag ist er mit max. 900-1000U/min unter Last sehr erträglich


Ist ein toller Kühler, aber leider mit Schwächen im unteren Drehzahlbereich der Lüfter zwischen 500-800upm, da schneidet der Genesis durch seine Bauweise doch wesendlich besser ab. 1000upm ist bei mir schon nicht mehr Silent, und deutlich aus den PC rauszuhören wenn auch nicht störend.  2500upm gehn ja mal garnicht, da würde mir das Benchen auch kein Spaß mehr machen.


----------



## sycron17 (28. Januar 2013)

Naja wenns nur schnell zum benchen sein soll dann lege ich auch nicht grossen wert auf die temps
Sollen die doch n bischen über 70 gehen hehe 
Jedoch 24/7 ist ne andere liga xD


----------



## Jan565 (28. Januar 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> "Hebt man die Spannung des Prozessors auf 1,35 Volt an, maßen wir beim SB-E in der Normalausführung 48,8 °C, mit den neuen Lüftern ist der Prozessor jetzt um 1,4 °C kühler."
> Quelle
> Sorry aber auf den Unterschied kommt es dann auch nicht mehr drauf an


 
Stellt sich eher die Frage, wieviel ist der Kühler besser als ein Mugen 3 den ich jetzt drauf habe. Da sollte es schon ein paar grad mehr sein. Und irgendwie reizt es einen doch schon die CPU halt noch höher zu bekommen.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (28. Januar 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> "Hebt man die Spannung des Prozessors auf 1,35 Volt an, maßen wir beim SB-E in der Normalausführung 48,8 °C, mit den neuen Lüftern ist der Prozessor jetzt um 1,4 °C kühler."
> Quelle
> Sorry aber auf den Unterschied kommt es dann auch nicht mehr drauf an


 

Tests, Quellen, hin oder her.
Bin jedenfalls überzeugt, okee is auch mein erster Kühler der Kategorie.
Und 70°C im Cinebench bei 5GHz und 1,5V sprechen meiner Meinung nach für sich


----------



## Jan565 (28. Januar 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Für 4,8ghz brauchst du schon Minusgrade um die CPU stabil zuhalten, mit Dice hats einer gradmal auf 5ghz geschafft. Unter Luft hast du da keine Chance. Denke auch bei dir wird bei 4,4-4,5ghz Schluss sein.



Unter Luft ist denk ich mal auch 4,4GHz aller höchsten 4,5GHz Ende. Selbst unter Wasser sollte da dann nicht mehr gehen. Meine 4,8GHz damals waren rein gebootet und Vali Laden, leider habe ich die nicht mehr. Wenn es noch mal wieder richtig kalt wird, werde ich es aber noch mal versuchen. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das meine CPU die 5GHz packen würde zum Benchen, wenn man richtig kühlen würde. Also mit mindestens DICE. Aber leider kenne ich keinen der sowas macht. 



Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Hier haste ein Video von PCGH wie sie versucht haben einen PhenomII auf 5ghz mit Dice (-70°C) stabil zu bekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
5GHz ist auch schon eine Hausnummer für sich. Wobei ich mit meinen 4,7GHz Benchstabil gar nicht so weit davon weg bin. Fehlen nur noch 6,39% mehr Takt. Vielleicht lernt man irgendwann mal einen kennen der mit DICE Taktet und bei dem man mal versuchen kann ob die 5GHz gehen.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (29. Januar 2013)

Neue Karte, neues Glück 
Erster Lauf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PitBull (30. Januar 2013)

06 ist für ne neue Karte aber kein guter Benchmark, lieber Vantage oder 11er 

Komme mit meinem System auch nur auf 34600 Punkte


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (30. Januar 2013)

PitBull schrieb:


> 06 ist für ne neue Karte aber kein guter Benchmark, lieber Vantage oder 11er



Ich weiß ... war halt der erste Lauf und noch nix dran gedreht.
Unter XP und bisschen mehr Takt wirds interessanter


----------



## True Monkey (30. Januar 2013)

^^dann geb ich dir mal ein Ziel vor für eine 670er im 06er 

Graka @ stock 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PitBull (30. Januar 2013)

Hast du auch ein Ziel für mich :p meine GK ist leider eine OC Edition mit 1306Mhz boost


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (30. Januar 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^dann geb ich dir mal ein Ziel vor für eine 670er im 06er
> 
> Graka @ stock
> 
> ...


 

Okay, das is ne Menge 
Die 5GHz sind ja machbar, aber 10k CPU-Score hab ich im 06er trotz dessen noch nie geschafft.

Ich setz mir erstmal ganz optimistisch nen Ziel von 36k-points


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. Januar 2013)

^^Mit dem i7-2600K bei 5,2GHz sollte das möglich sein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (30. Januar 2013)

Theoretisch schon, aber ob ich das hinkrieg is nen anderes Thema 
Bin ab 1,5V immer bisschen "ängstlich" und möcht am liebsten immer wegschaun bis nen Lauf durch ist und hoffen das nix zu Bruch geht


----------



## True Monkey (31. Januar 2013)

PitBull schrieb:


> Hast du auch ein Ziel für mich :p meine GK ist leider eine OC Edition mit 1306Mhz boost


 
klar ......ich könnte dir schon ein Ziel für eine 680er geben nur wirst du das Ergebniss nie erreichen da ja leider nur eine  
OC Edition mit 1306Mhz boost hast


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (2. Februar 2013)

Nice, soviel hätt ich jetzt nicht erwartet 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Pentium Dual-Core E5700,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P5G41T-M LE score: 15903 3DMarks



Edit
Nochmal ein oben drauf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (18. Februar 2013)

i3570k @ 4,5 ghz / nvidia gtx 660 ti @ stock


----------



## Nostrex (8. April 2013)

I5 3450 mit 7870Ghz edition und 8GB Ram 

SM2.0 Score 9053
HDR/SM3.0 Score 11560
CPU Score 5711

Insgesamt 22991 Punkte, passt das ?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (9. April 2013)

Nostrex schrieb:


> I5 3450 mit 7870Ghz edition und 8GB Ram
> 
> SM2.0 Score 9053
> HDR/SM3.0 Score 11560
> ...



Definitiv zu wenig.
i5-2500 und GTX560Ti machen ja schon 25ooo points


----------



## sycron17 (10. April 2013)

I7 3770k @5188Ghz (HT OFF)
Asus P8Z77-v deluxe
4x4GB Patriot Viper Xtreme @2133Mhz
HD7970 Ghz Edition @Stock





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kr0n05 (18. April 2013)

Nur eine Frage, sind genau 30000 in Ordnung für eine GTX570 und einen i2600k@4,3?


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. April 2013)

Unter Windows 7 passt das. Für XP wärs nen bissel wenig, da landest du dann eher bei 34k.


----------



## Shones (20. April 2013)

6950+3770k
mein cpu score kommt mir niedrig vor...da haben manche mit 4,5Ghz mehr
und genau das ist ja eigentlich das was hier zählt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## atze1979 (20. April 2013)

Shones schrieb:


> 6950+3770k
> mein cpu score kommt mir niedrig vor...da haben manche mit 4,5Ghz mehr
> und genau das ist ja eigentlich das was hier zählt
> 
> ...


 

Ich würde sagen er ist ok, da ist meiner. Aber deine CPU Voltage ist etwas hoch oder


----------



## Shones (20. April 2013)

> Ich würde sagen er ist ok, da ist meiner. Aber deine CPU Voltage ist etwas hoch oder


Danke für den Vergleich
Nah das passt schon hab halt ne schlechte/durchschnittliche CPU erwischt
und das war auch nicht optimiert... hatte mit 1,31V nen Bluescreen und hab halt dann einfach den Offset um 0,05V erhöht

Aber anscheinend bremst hier doch meine Grafikkarte...brauch ne bessere


----------



## True Monkey (20. April 2013)

670er @ stock 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shones (22. April 2013)

So hab jetzt mal ein BenchXP aufgesetzt...
der Score passt jetzt, aber nur wenn ich die FMIScan Prozesse beende, sonst bremst meine CPU. Liegt vermutlich daran, dass sonst der Hyperthreading-kern in den Grafiktests belastet wird, da meine CPU offensichtlich falsch erkannt wird. Schalte ich Hyperthreading im Bios ab, krieg ich einen guten Grafikscore, aber einen schlechten CPU Score, da nur 4 Kerne laufen. Allerdings kann ich mit beendeten Prozessen das Ergebnis nicht online anzeigen lassen bzw validieren
Hatte jemand schon mal so ein "Problem"? Oder hat einer eine Idee wie man die Systeminformation verändern kann dass ers richtig erkennt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. April 2013)

^^Dafür gibts etweder extra ein Ubdate-Patch der Datenbank, oder aber auch ne aktuellere Version (1903) ... Google hilft da durchaus recht zügig weiter


----------



## atze1979 (23. April 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> 670er @ stock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja ne is klar 670@stock das kann ich auch dann mach mal mit OC.


----------



## True Monkey (25. April 2013)

^^Ok 

680er mit leichtem OC 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fragen ? 

edit .....hmmm 


nur um dir mal zu zeigen was machbar ist nehm ich eine 570er und lass deine 680er alt aussehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## atze1979 (26. April 2013)

Hi True Monkey,

die Ergebnisse sind echt super wirklich wenn ich meine CPU auf 5,6 bzw. 6,0 GHz übertakte bekäme ich das auch hin.
Mal schauen habe mein Intel sys noch nicht mit extrem kühlung übertakten, wird dann wohl mal zeit
Melde mich nochmal wenn ich es gemacht habe bis die Tage.


----------



## atze1979 (27. April 2013)

Also, mehr bekomme ich mit der WaKü nicht hin, aber dafür ist es doch OK oder????


----------



## True Monkey (27. April 2013)

1,7v unter wakü .............respekt vor deiner respektlosigkeit 

Aber das bei 1,7v die Cpu im CPU test nicht trottelt zeugt eher von Dice 
Ergebniss ist aber Top


----------



## atze1979 (27. April 2013)

Sag mal die 6Ghz bei dir waren aber mit LN2 oder????


----------



## Moose83 (27. April 2013)

Respekt davor, das die CPU überhaupt noch lebt1,7V ist Dice oder Kaskaden Voltage, glaube net, das der überhaupt unter WaKü bis dahin skaliert hat Und nur 900 Ramtakt Probier mal mit 2200-2400, schon bekommste höchstens noch 5,3GHz hin

Mal einer von mir, mit 7970



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und 3870X2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## atze1979 (27. April 2013)

ok etwas ging noch achso der PC stand in der Gefriertruhe, Kuehlerfrostschutz vom Auto war in der WaKü auch drin


----------



## True Monkey (27. April 2013)

Vllt wäre es einfacher für dich es einmal mit Dice zu probieren 

Auf jeden Fall wäre ein Pic von dem was du da so treibst hier gut aufgehoben  
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...21-der-extremkuehl-bilder-laberthread-96.html


----------



## Moose83 (27. April 2013)

atze1979 schrieb:


> ok etwas ging noch achso der PC stand in der Gefriertruhe, Kuehlerfrostschutz vom Auto war in der WaKü auch drin


 
Dein Ramtakt bleibt weiterhin ein Witz
1100 packt jede Ivy


----------



## Skyline86 (25. Mai 2013)

Intel Q9550@3,6GHZ@ATI 5870 , da hab ich mit einer auflösung von 1680-1050 und alles auf standard so um die 20000 Punkte erreicht! Mit Qualitätseinstellungen auf hoch rund 16.800 Punkte ! Ich find das ist ein gutes Ergebnis!


----------



## Shizophrenic (2. Juni 2013)

bisschen mit meinem E8400 und GTX 480 rumgespielt ^^

Hätte nicht gedacht über 20000 punkte zu kommen.

E8400@ 4Ghz, GTX 480@ 900GPU 2000MEM @ Air
19337 Punkte

E8400@ 4,5Ghz, GTX 480@ 900GPU 2000MEM @ Air
21649 Punkte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. Juni 2013)

Damals mit meinem E8400 + 4870x2 habe ich 23k hinbekommen  Der lief allerdings auch unter Wakü 4,68GHz dabei.


----------



## True Monkey (15. Juni 2013)

gtx 570 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (24. Juni 2013)

UPDATE:

31778 | Colonel Faulkner | Win 7 x64 | i7-3770K @ 4,3GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX Titan @ 1041MHz (Boost)/1562MHz | Luft | Link.

Ist natürlich recht erbärmlich im Vergleich zu anderen Ergebnissen, aber höher will ich unter Luft nicht gehen, zumal ich die 4,3 GHz ohne Spannungserhöhung heraus holen konnte, nun weiß ich jedenfalls wo ich bei diesem Benchmark mit meinen 24/7 Einstellungen stehe.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (10. August 2013)

Mein "KüchenPC" mit nen i3-3220 gepimpt.
Bin positiv überrascht von dem Ergebniss wenn ich bedenke was ich früher mit mein AMD-X6 plus 560Ti gekämpft habe die 20k zu erreichen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i3-3220,ASRock B75 Pro3-M


----------



## W3SSI (12. August 2013)

hall of fame Platz 87

P *37957*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm06/17149517

CPU: 5304 Mhz
RAM: 1632 MHZ 1.6V
Grafik: GTX 580 GPU:970MHz, Shader:1940MHz, GDDR5-RAM:4600MHz,V-core 1,15V)


----------



## True Monkey (12. August 2013)

^^ Platz 87 

Nicht schlecht 

Und jetzt rate mal welchen Platz ich habe mit einer 580er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jan565 (12. August 2013)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Mein "KüchenPC" mit nen i3-3220 gepimpt.
> Bin positiv überrascht von dem Ergebniss wenn ich bedenke was ich früher mit mein AMD-X6 plus 560Ti gekämpft habe die 20k zu erreichen
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das ist aber erstaunlich wenig. Mein 955BE + 5850 machte Locker mit leichtem OC die 20K. 25K ist da mein Rekord. Aber ist ja auch nur ein i3.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (12. August 2013)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Aber ist ja auch nur ein i3.



Das mein ich auch, is halt nur nen Dualcore und @stock, also alles völlig ungetaktet (wie auch  ?) und dafür macht sich die Kiste echt gut.
Mein 955BE is halt nen Krüppel, da geht nich viel ... max. 3,8GHz und 3,5Ghz für 24/7


----------



## DrDave (12. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal meine Zweitkarte zum schwitzen gebracht


----------



## W3SSI (12. August 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^ Platz 87
> 
> Nicht schlecht
> 
> ...



6ghz  ich will auch 

und welchen platz du hast? gar keinen, du stehst nicht in der Hall of fame, und deine Punktezahl mit einer 580 gib es nicht im futurmark system! viel nächstes mal aus "SUBMIT" drücken, oder den richtigen treiber inst. oder das systemtool auf den neusten stand bringen 

mit hat mit


----------



## Yutshi (20. August 2013)

O.o?!
Mit nem 2500k, ner 770 jetstrem lande ich bei rund 25k?!?!
Alles ist auf Standard.
Das scheint etwas merkwürdig. 
Screen folgt heute abend wenn ich heim bin.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (20. August 2013)

Yutshi schrieb:


> O.o?!
> Mit nem 2500k, ner 770 jetstrem lande ich bei rund 25k?!?!
> Alles ist auf Standard.
> Das scheint etwas merkwürdig.
> Screen folgt heute abend wenn ich heim bin.


 

Nee, das doch normal ohne CPU-OC, knall da mal nen GHz mehr drauf und du bist schon in den 30k


----------



## Yutshi (20. August 2013)

Hm?!?
Ok, um die 770 voll nutzen zu können sollte der 2500k noch etwas getreten werden, doch wenn ich den selben standardtest mit den selben teilen, jedoch mit einer 6850 laufen lasse, dann komme ich schon auf ca mehr als 22k. 
Das die karten kein Verhältnis zueinander sind sollte klar sein.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (20. August 2013)

Du wirst auch kein Verhältniss zueinander finden im 3Dmark06 
Das ist rein CPU/Takt abhängig. Beispiel, 560Ti mit Pentium G620 = 16000points, mit i3-3220 = 20700points oder mit mein 2600k@5GHz = 35000points
... und immer die gleiche Karte 

Bis heute ist es immer noch (grösstenteils) CPU abhängig wieviel Points man im 06er macht ...


----------



## Yutshi (20. August 2013)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Bis heute ist es immer noch (grösstenteils) CPU abhängig wieviel Points man im 06er macht ...



So war auch mein letzter stand und gedanke, nur war ich mir nicht mehr wirklich sicher.


----------



## facehugger (20. August 2013)

Jap, der 06er-Bench frisst CPU-Leistung gern zum Frühstück Mein alter Unterbau mit Q9550@3,6Ghz brachte etwa 20000 Pünktchen, jetzt mit übertaktetem i7-4770k sinds knapp über 36000. Und das mit derselben Asus GTX670 DC2...

Gruß


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (13. Dezember 2014)

Zbox nano


----------



## Drayygo (19. Dezember 2014)

Moin moin..ich habe heute mal den 3d Mark 06 durchlaufen lassen (die "Trial-" Version)..und ich war alles in allem eigentlich recht zufrieden, allerdings bei dem dritten(oder vierten?) Video ( das mit der Wüstenlandschaft und Explosionen und so) hatte ich wieder nur 1-2fps...die hatte ich aber auch schon mit meinem Uralt-System, und mein jetziges sollte doch eigentlich deutlich besser abschneiden( was es auch in allen anderen Videos tut)...Kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegt?

Tante Edith sagt: Ich glaube das Ding heißt "Red Valley"


----------



## True Monkey (19. Dezember 2014)

Das ist normal da das der CPU test ist 
Selbst mit 6 Ghz habe ich nur 5 FPS


----------



## Jan565 (22. Dezember 2014)

CPU Test, ganz normal. Selber mein 5650 kommt nicht über 5 hinaus als Höchstwert! 

Insgesamt habe ich mit 2 7870 nur 31k Punkte. Liegt aber auch daran, dass der Test nur 4 Kerne ohne HT nutzt. 

Bei anderen benchmarks habe ich um die 90% Steigerung im Vergleich zu einer.


----------



## True Monkey (22. Dezember 2014)

...hier hatte ich 7 Frames im CPU test




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jan565 (22. Dezember 2014)

Läuft ja auch auf 5,6GHz. 

Schade eigentlich das der komplette Test so extrem CPU Lastig ist, man kann damit nicht das aus einer Karte raus holen, was in ihr steckt.


----------



## pagani-s (25. Dezember 2014)

hier mal mein spielzeug mit im bios eingestellten 3,916ghz
NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 512MB video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-860 Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P7H55-M


----------

